# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > گفتگو: تشکیل نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان

## MMSHFE

در پی صحبتهایی که در *این تاپیک* و همچنین *نشست برگزار شده در اصفهان* داشتیم، تصمیم گرفتیم نهادی رو متشکل از خود برنامه نویسها برای حمایت از این حرفه تشکیل بدیم.
* لینک صفحه فیسبوک نهاد*
هدف اصلی این نهاد، اینه که فعالان حوزه IT دغدغه درآمد ثابت و مشخص نداشته باشن تا مجبور بشن به هر قیمتی کار کنن و بازار کار این حوزه به این وضع دچار بشه که پروژه های خیلی سنگین و حجیم با قیمت 200 هزار تومان پیشنهاد داده بشه.
لطفاً برای ثبت نام در ایران نهاد، یک ایمیل با عنوان «عضویت در ایران نهاد» با محتوای زیر به *mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com* بفرستید:



> 1- نام و نام خانوادگی حقیقی
> 2-  شماره تلفن همراه اصلی (دریافت پیامکهای تبلیغاتی غیرفعال نشده باشد) -  شناسه کاربری و رمز عبور و اطلاعیه ها به این شماره ارسال میشوند
> 3- آدرس ایمیل رسمی
> 4- عکس پرسنلی 3x4 با حداقل ابعاد 150x200 پیکسل و تراکم 72dpi که واضح باشد (تار یا فاقد کیفیت نباشد) - ترجیحاً با پس زمینه سفید
> 5- شناسه کاربری شما در سایت برنامه نویس
> -----
> ارسال همه اطلاعات فوق الزامی است.


همچنین برای خارج کردن شماره موبایلتون از لیست سیاه مخابرات (یعنی فعال کردن پیامکهای تبلیغاتی)، از خطوط همراه اول عدد 2  رو به شماره 8999 و برای خطوط  ایرانسل عدد 1 رو به 5005 ارسال کنید. در  غیر اینصورت پیامکهای ایران نهاد به دست شما نخواهد رسید.
*اهداف کلی نهاد* (این فهرست به مرور تکمیل میشه، پس مرتباً به پست اول این تاپیک مراجعه کنید) :
1- تعریف پروژه های جدید مطابق با نیاز روز جامعه IT
2- قبول پروژه از مشتریان و قیمتگذاری عادلانه
3- تقسیم پروژه ها به صورت منصفانه و گردشی بین اعضا به نحوی که اعضای نهاد، بیکار نمونن
4- برگزاری سمینارهای عمومی و تخصصی با هدف تبیین اهداف نهاد و توجیه مشتریان درخصوص اصول قیمتگذاری
5- آموزش برنامه نویسی خلاق به اعضا با هزینه بسیار کم
6- برگزاری دوره های آموزشی تکنیکها و ابزارهای نوین برنامه نویسی برای اعضا با هزینه بسیار کم
7- راه اندازی و تشکیل جلسات متعدد در شهرهای مختلف جهت معارفه اعضای جدید و تبادل تجربیات بین اعضا
8- آموزش اصول «برنامه نویسی» به جای «کدنویسی» به اعضا
9- ورود نهاد به قراردادهای بزرگ و پشتیبانی از اعضایی که درصورت فعالیت انفرادی نمیتونن پروژه های مهم بگیرن
10- ثبت پروژه های انجام شده در کارنامه نهاد به اسم همون اعضایی که کار رو انجام دادن و تشکیل پروفایل اختصاصی برای هرکدوم از اعضا به نحوی که پروژه های انجام شده هر فرد در داخل نهاد، قابل مشاهده باشه
11- راه اندازی و مدیریت سایت اختصاصی نهاد برای قبول سفارش جدید و اعلام قیمت مرجع نهاد بعد از مشورت داخلی با اعضا و همچنین مشاهده پروفایل اختصاصی و رزومه اعضا، مشاهده نمونه کارها و...
12- ایجاد و گسترش یک Framework اختصاصی PHP با هدف سادگی و رعایت استانداردهای برنامه نویسی جهانی جهت پرهیز از کدنویسی نامرتب و غیر اصولی (اسپاگتی) در پروژه ها
13- تهیه، تکثیر و توزیع مجموعه های آموزشی در قالب CD و DVD و PodCast بین اعضا بصورت رایگان و فروش بصورت عمومی با برند نهاد
*اصول زیربنایی نهاد* (این فهرست هم درحال تکمیل شدنه) :
1- این نهاد قرار نیست هیچ کسی رو مجبور به رعایت اصولش بکنه. مثلاً اعضا میتونن درصورت تمایل، مطابق قیمت خودشون کار کنن، نهاد فقط پیشنهاد میده و اگه در چهارچوب اصول نهاد پیش رفتن، از امتیازاتش بهره میبرن.
2- نهاد نمیخواد جلوی جامعه بایسته یا سیاست کلی قیمتگذاری کشور رو تغییر بده، بلکه فقط قیمتهای خودش رو در این آشفته بازار صنعت IT پیشنهاد میده و اگه پروژه رو با توجه به اعتبارش گرفت، بین اعضای خودش تقسیم میکنه.

----------


## majidariamanesh

تا شقایق هست زندگی باید کرد!

موفق باشی مهندس و موفق باشیم:D

----------


## ravand

خیلی خوبه مهندس.
حالا برای اعلام قیمت ها سایت اختصاصی رو راه اندازی میکنید؟ یا نه فقط به خود برنامه نویس وقتی باهاتون تماس گرفت یه پیشنهاد میدید؟
دوم اینکه قراره ما برای تبادل اطلاعات و تجربیات خودمون هر ماهی یه نشستی برگزار  بکنیم یا اینترنتی با هم در ارتباط باشیم؟
از زحماتتون متشکرم.

----------


## MMSHFE

بله سایت اختصاصی خواهد بود. البته من یک ایده هم داشتم که میخوام درموردش نظر بدین:
اسم: *آفرینش افکار ژوگل
*سایت: *www.xoogle.ir
*امتیازها: تداعی مفاهیم خلاقیت و نوآوری و ایده، استفاده از حروف ژ و x که هر کدام در زبان فارسی و انگلیسی جزو حروف نادر هستند و باعث ماندگار شدن اسم در ذهن میشن، نزدیکی به نام گوگل (هم در املای فارسی و هم در انگلیسی)
راستش، من قبلاً این سایت رو داشتم و توی مدتی که فعالیت میکردیم، وقتی «طراحی سایت» رو توی گوگل جستجو میکردین، توی صفحه اول بود (لینک 2 یا 3) ولی مدتی هست که نرسیدم براش وقت بگذارم. دامنه و همه چیز آماده است و گرفته شده. فقط اگه موافقت بشه و اسم نهاد رو ثبت کنیم، فکر میکنم خوب بشه. ضمناً سایت blinks.ir هم توسط ژوگل طراحی شده.

----------


## ravand

اینکه این ژوگل چه کسی هست؟ اسم دانشمندی چیزیه؟
اسم نهاد قراره چی باشه؟ باید یه اسمی بذاریم که به نهاد بیاد.

----------


## MMSHFE

من که درمورد اسم توضیح دادم. نه اسم هیچ فرد خاصی نیست. فقط یک اسم خاصه. اونهم بعنوان پیشنهاد گفتم چون اسمش بنظرم جالبه و ازطرفی دامینش هم گرفته شده.

----------


## MMSHFE

البته سایت ممکنه به ظاهر شبیه پونیشا یا امثال اون باشه ولی فرقش اینه که هرکی از راه رسید قیمت نمیده و قیمتهای پیشنهادی اعضا بصورت داخلی بررسی میشه و نهایتاً قیمت مرجع توسط خود نهاد به مشتری اعلام میشه.

----------


## ravand

مثلا USA مخفف United States of America هست و خیلی از نهاد ها و گروهها یه مخفف میسازن. برای همین پرسیدم که اسم نهاد چی هست؟
مثلا ً انجمن برنامه نویسان ایران ، برنامه نویسان ایران ..............

----------


## MMSHFE

فکر نمیکنم لزوماً باید اسممون مخفف چیزی باشه. آخه معمولاً مخففهای فارسی هم درست و درمون از آب در نمیاد. مثلاً انجمن برنامه نویسان ایران میشه «ابا» یا «ابنا» که آدم یاد خبرگزاریها میفته. اصولاً بنظرم بد نیست حتی توی نامگذاری هم نوآوری داشته باشیم.

----------


## ravand

آخه مشکل اینه که من از گوگل و شرکتش بدم میاد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

لابد چون خودتون SE نوشتین اینو میگین  :چشمک: . بهرحال باید قبول کنیم که 70٪ ترافیک اینترنت دنیا از صفحه گوگل شروع میشه و هر اسمی که بهش نزدیک باشه، راحت بخاطر سپرده میشه. نمیشه بخاطر یکسری تعصبهای خاص، امتیازاتی که میتونیم داشته باشیم رو نادیده بگیریم. درهرحال نظر شما محترم هست و منتظریم ببینیم بقیه دوستان چه نظری دارن.

----------


## ravand

> لابد چون خودتون SE نوشتین اینو میگین. بهرحال باید قبول کنیم که 70٪ ترافیک اینترنت دنیا از صفحه گوگل شروع میشه و هر اسمی که بهش نزدیک باشه، راحت بخاطر سپرده میشه. نمیشه بخاطر یکسری تعصبهای خاص، امتیازاتی که میتونیم داشته باشیم رو نادیده بگیریم. درهرحال نظر شما محترم هست و منتظریم ببینیم بقیه دوستان چه نظری دارن.


 :قهقهه: 
نه مهندس اونی که من نوشتم موتور جستجوگر نیست. 
اینکه میگم از گوگل بدم میاد. چون توی اینترنت برای خودش یه دیکتاتور شده.  :لبخند گشاده!: 
خوبه که یه اسم ایرانی انتخاب باشه. این نظر من بود .

----------


## MMSHFE

نمیدونم والا. راستش منظورتون رو از دیکتاتور متوجه نمیشم. آخه گوگل که مثل مایکروسافت نیست که انحصاری کار کنه. خیلی از بخشهای کارش (مثل Android و...) رو Open Source گذاشته. اینکه به یک غول تبدیل شده هم بنظرم بخاطر تخصصشون هست و اینکه کارشون واقعاً با کیفیته وگرنه هیچکس رو مجبور نکرده از موتور جستجوش استفاده کنه یا بازار موبایل رو بخواد در انحصار بگیره و یا بگه مرورگر فقط Chrome ! حتی روی Android مرورگر Firefox رو هم مجوز نصب میده. این چیزها فکر کنم خلاف دیکتاتوری باشه. بهرحال بهتره از موضوع اصلی بحث که نهاد هست، خارج نشیم.

----------


## engmmrj

> بله سایت اختصاصی خواهد بود. البته من یک ایده هم داشتم که میخوام درموردش نظر بدین:
> اسم: *آفرینش افکار ژوگل
> *سایت: *www.xoogle.ir
> *امتیازها: تداعی مفاهیم خلاقیت و نوآوری و ایده، استفاده از حروف ژ و x که هر کدام در زبان فارسی و انگلیسی جزو حروف نادر هستند و باعث ماندگار شدن اسم در ذهن میشن، نزدیکی به نام گوگل (هم در املای فارسی و هم در انگلیسی)
> راستش، من قبلاً این سایت رو داشتم و توی مدتی که فعالیت میکردیم، وقتی «طراحی سایت» رو توی گوگل جستجو میکردین، توی صفحه اول بود (لینک 2 یا 3) ولی مدتی هست که نرسیدم براش وقت بگذارم. دامنه و همه چیز آماده است و گرفته شده. فقط اگه موافقت بشه و اسم نهاد رو ثبت کنیم، فکر میکنم خوب بشه. ضمناً سایت blinks.ir هم توسط ژوگل طراحی شده.


rank شو چک کردم 2 بود . و نام خیلی خوبی هم هست .
به نظرم .Com باشه با کلاس تره.

----------


## MMSHFE

با این وضع تحریمها فکر کنم اگه ir. کار کنیم بهتر باشه. بخصوص که دامنه فعالیتمون ایرانه.

----------


## majidariamanesh

استاد شهرکی عزیز به هر حال همه میدونیم نام دامنه چه تاثیر مهمی روی سئوی سایت داره و من دوست دارم به شما اعتماد کنم تو این زمینه

البته خودم به شخص از نامهای ایرانی خوشم میاد اما خیلی چیزا هست که باید تو این نام لحاظ بشه:-)

----------


## engmmrj

به یک سرور اختصاصی قدرتمند هم احتیاج داریم .
به نظر من هاست ،دامین ، سرور مجازی هم میتونیم اجاره بدیم .

----------


## Jarvis

سلام

با دلایلی که آقای شهرکی فرمودند اسم خوبی هست

----------


## dousti_design

> 3- تقسیم پروژه ها به صورت منصفانه و گردشی بین اعضا به نحوی که اعضای نهاد، بیکار نمونن


نحوه عضو گیری به چه صورت هست؟ بنظرم باید به نسبت پروژه های موجود عضو گیری بشه تا اعضا بیکار نمومنند. مثلا توی سایت در مقاطعی از زمان عضوگیری به حالت معلق درمیاد و تا اطلاع ثانوی عضوی پذیرفته نمیشه. بعد پروژه که زیاد شد ثبت نام آزاد میشه.
و یا اینکه ثبت نام پذیرفته بشه ولی وضعیت اکانت کاربر توی یه حالت خاصی باشه مثلا به اسم "معلق" معنیش هم اینه که فعلا به این اعضا پروژه ای داده نمیشه تا اطلاع ثانوی. بعد پروژه که زیاد شد بهش ایمیل زده میشه و حالت کاربریش مثلا میشه "استاندارد" یا "عضو دائم" یا همچین چیزایی.



> اصول زیربنایی نهاد (این فهرست هم درحال تکمیل شدنه) :
> 1- این نهاد قرار نیست هیچ کسی رو مجبور به رعایت اصولش بکنه. مثلاً اعضا میتونن درصورت تمایل، مطابق قیمت خودشون کار کنن، نهاد فقط پیشنهاد میده و اگه در چهارچوب اصول نهاد پیش رفتن، از امتیازاتش بهره میبرن.
> 2- نهاد نمیخواد جلوی جامعه بایسته یا سیاست کلی قیمتگذاری کشور رو تغییر بده، بلکه فقط قیمتهای خودش رو در این آشفته بازار صنعت IT پیشنهاد میده و اگه پروژه رو با توجه به اعتبارش گرفت، بین اعضای خودش تقسیم میکنه.


بنظم اینم اینجا اضافه کنید که:
نهاد به هیچ عنوان به دنبال سود شخصی(برای مدیران نهاد) و برداشت پورسانت و... نیست و صرفا برای حمایت از صنف برنامه نویسان و طراحان سایت ایجاد شده.



> سایت: www.xoogle.ir


این سایت هم اسمش خوبه هم دامنش سئوی خوبی داره.
در مورد اسم هم بنظرم چندراه وجود داره:
1 - یه اسم ایرانی لطیف :لبخند:  مثل: نهاد حمایتی شبنم، نهاد آریا، نهاد حمایتی اطمینان و...
2 - یه اسم تکنولوژیک مثل همین ژوگل و...
3 - یه اسم که مخفف یه کلماتی باشه(انگلیسی) مثل: institution of programmers protection (iopt) یه همجین چیزایی زبانم زیاد خوب نیست  :لبخند: 



> اهداف کلی نهاد (این فهرست به مرور تکمیل میشه، پس مرتباً به پست اول این تاپیک مراجعه کنید) :


به نظرم اینجا اینم میشه اضافه کرد که برنامه نویس های جوان تر و کم تجربه تر میتونن از تجربیات و دانش برنامه نویسای با تجربه عضو نهاد استفاده کنند و اصطلاحا خودشون رو بالا بکشند.

----------


## eshpilen

ژوگل؟!
بابا این اسم چیه.
این اسم حداکثر برای یه شرکت کوچک تا متوسط خوبه. مگر اینکه خیلی معروف و برند بشه که برای شرکتهای بزرگ هم بشه استفاده کرد به زور اعتبار و معرفیش از طرق دیگر.
شما مثلا میخواید بعنوان یک *سازمان* با *اهداف جدی و مهم* مطرح بشید.
این اسم جدیت کافی نداره بنظر بنده.
یه چیزی رسمی تر مثل سازمانها و ارگان های دولتی باشه بهتره.
البته نه دقیقا شبیه اونا.
یجوری که مشخص باشه دولتی نیست، ولی در عین حال یک سازمان جدی و ساختاریافته و دارای اعتبار است.

این اسم از جهت دیگر هم میتونه اینطور تداعی کنه که از گوگل خواسته تقلید و کپی برداری و سوء استفادهء برندی کنه.
بنابراین یخورده ضایع هست از این نظر هم.
یعنی سازمان برنامه نویسان ایران اینقدر خودش استقلال و خلاقیت و اعتمادبنفس نداشت که مثل افراد عادی/منفرد و سودجوها دست به اینطور کپی برداری های سطحی نزنه؟

----------


## eshpilen

راستی کسانی که با CMS پروژه تحویل میدن هم از نظر شما جزء این جامعه/سازمان برنامه نویسان محسوب میشن و میتونن توش شرکت کنن و با همون CMS خیلی از پروژه ها انجام بشه؟

برنامه نویسان زبانهای دیگر مثل ASP.NET چی راستی؟
میخواید فقط انحصاری با PHP و اینها کار کنید یا زبانها و فناوری های دیگر رو هم ساپورت میکنید؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

ما قرار نیست پرونده تحلیل اهداف نهاد و تو اون مواردی که اقای شهرکی فرمودند بسته کنیم و استارت بزنیم
دوستان هر نظر و سوالی دارند بپرسند
درمورد اسم هم هر کسی هر ایده ای داره اسم بگه تا به یک اسم بهتری برسیم و همه پسند باشه البته دلایلی که بابت اسم ژوگل اورده شده مهم هستند اما شاید یک اسم بهتر هم باشه


همه دوستان میتونند مورد حمایت قرار بگیرند برادر اشپیلن
اگه بتونیم هر قشری و پوشش بدیم میتونیم بگیم موفق هستیم ( مثل رهبری یک لشکر بزرگ با اخلاق و عملکرد مختلف ) 
حتما اونیکه با سی ام اس کار میکنه یا حتی سایت 50 تومنی میزنه یک دلیلی واسه خودش داره که ما اونو به اسم مشکلی داره.... تعبیر میکنیم... پس باید رفعش کنیم تا مثل ما فکر کنه

----------


## dousti_design

> برنامه نویسان زبانهای دیگر مثل ASP.NET چی راستی؟
> میخواید فقط انحصاری با PHP و اینها کار کنید یا زبانها و فناوری های دیگر رو هم ساپورت میکنید؟


نقل قول از پست آغازین تاپیک:



> هدف اصلی این نهاد، اینه که برنامه نویسها (در گام اول، PHPکارهای عزیز و در مراحل بعدی، کلیه برنامه نویسانی که عضو نهاد میشن)

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من با فرم های اماده درخواست کار + عضویت + پروژه مخالف هستم
همه چیز باید درخواست متنی باشه و البته یک سری پارامتر باید توش لحاظ شده باشه ( متن خاص کلمه خاص و موارد خاص ) و دپارتمان های مختلف داشته باشیم و اون درخواست بره به اون بخش و ایمیل بشه برای مدیران و بررسی کنند
زیاد نباید سیستمتیک باشه مثل عضویت های معمولی 

چون ما نمیخوایم همه و در حد یک نام کاربری بشناسیم فقط !

----------


## eshpilen

> درمورد اسم هم هر کسی هر ایده ای داره اسم بگه تا به یک اسم بهتری برسیم و همه پسند باشه البته دلایلی که بابت اسم ژوگل اورده شده مهم هستند اما شاید یک اسم بهتر هم باشه


اینطور پابلیک اسم بگیم یوقت یکی ممکنه پیشدستی کنه بره بگیرش. نه؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> اینطور پابلیک اسم بگیم یوقت یکی ممکنه پیشدستی کنه بره بگیرش. نه؟


 فکر خوبیه
به من با اقای شهرکی پ خ کنید
توضیح هم بدید و دفاع کنید از اسم پیشنهادیتون 
تو کلا امنیتی هستی حتی تو حرفات :دی خوبه خیلی

----------


## colors

سلام

به نظرمنم ژوگل اصلا جالب *نیست*, ما قراره تو ایران کار کنیم و نهادی مستقل از دولت باشیم که به اصل مشکل این صنعت کمک کنیم.
اسم ایرانی و با اصالت که نشاندهنده قدرت و تخصص کاریمون باشه. ژوگل فکر نکنم هیچ معنی داشته باشه!
مثلا اسم شرکت راهبر که تو تهرانه خیلی خوبه. هم با فرهنگو آداب رسوم ایرانی میخونه هم اینکه خودش خیلی معنی داره. ( فقط برای مثال )
همینطور هم که آقای شهرکی فرمودن, نمیشه مخفف فارسی چیزی خوبی درآورد. اگرم بشه مث همین *نوپو* ( نیروی ویژه پاد وحشت ) که واقعا وحشت رو به دل همه میندازه, خیلی مخوف و خطرناک میشیم.

بهتره نام با اصالت و آرام بخشی باشه که از نظر روانشانسی و معنی بتونه ذهن مخاطب و ... رو درگیر کنه, همچنین باید از نظر روانی قدرت و ثبات کافی رو داشته باشه که کاربر ناخودآگاه ذهنیتی مثبت و جدی بهش پیدا کنه.
مثلا ژوگل فقط خوب تو دهن میچرخه و کمی تو ذهن تثبیت میشه, ولی مثلا اسم همینه شرکت راهبر, واقعا خارج از بحث خود شرکت, اسمشون خیلی با معنی و قدرته. 
خلاصه نمیدونم. اسمو باید چیزی مناسبی گذاشت ولی مهمتر از اسم خود فعالیته.

دوستان هم لطفا فعلا به فکر لوگو و طرح و پیش نماش و UI و ... نباشید. فعلا نه به باره نه به داره.(مثل کردی). شما اجازه بدین اهداف و چارت و ... همگی کاملا شفاف و مکتوب مطرح و تشکیل بشن. بعد راس های مدیریتی و نحوه فعالیت و درآمد و هزینه و ... مشخص بشن و بعد اون اسم و دامین و طرح انتخاب بشه.

در ضمن اگه جناب شهرکی منظورشون از چیزی مث پونیشا, شکل بصریش بود, باید بگم بسیار بد سلیقه هستین و پونیشا طراحیش افتضاحه.( البته ببخشید قصدم بی ادبی نیست(بلاخره اگه بخوایم تو همچین راهی موفق بشیم, باید همگی انتقادپذیر و جدی باشیم) ). چون این سایت باید انقدر مناسب و با قدرت از هر نظر مثلا امنیتی و سرعت و بصری و امکانات و ... خوب باشه که مردم به راحتی بتونن استفاده و ازش بازدید کنن و ...
به امید خدا بعد از ثبتیت راه کارو اهداف و تشکیل کلیمون, باهم و با دلیل طرحی رو طبق همه استاندارهای طراحی و برنامه نویسی مشخص و اجرا میکنیم. حتی میشه قبل از شروع همچین کاری, افراد داوطلب به صورت شخصی طرحی رو برای وب سایت ارائه بدن و با نظرسنجی یکی انتخاب و ادیت نهایی بشه. 

ولی مهمتر از همه مشخص کردن اهداف و چارتمون هست.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

"اسم ایرانی و با اصالت که نشاندهنده قدرت و تخصص کاریمون باشه
کار و سرمایه ایرانی همین و بسط بدیم خوبه یعنی با این دید اسم انتخاب کنیم
ما میخوایم یک کسب و کار ایرانی راه بندازیم + محصولات ایدنده که صادر میکنیم ایرانی هستند + من یک نرم افزاری دارم کار میکنم برای اداب و رسوم روستا ها و فرهنگ گویش ها 
یکی از اهدافمون باید این باشه اینترنت جهانی نتونه تو لیست کشو ای هاش اسم *ایران* و حذف کنه که مجبور بشیم افغانستان و سلکت کنیم !

فکر نو
توش باشه هم خوبه
/////////////////////
در مورد دیزاین و اینکه سیستم تحت وب سایت قراره چه کاری کنه و بخشاش چیه فک نکنید ممنون میشم !

باید یک پروژه و بتونیم بشکونیم + تقسیم کار کنیم + تایین وضایف کنیم + یک سری تکنیک واسه جلوگیری از شکست تو پروژه کنیم

//////////
بازم میگم هدف فقط گرفتن پروژه نیست
تایین قیمت نیست
پروژه های مستمر و داوم نیست....


شاید من اینجوری فکر  میکنم اما دوستان که علاقه دارند مقل من فکر کنند یا بگن که من دیگه فکر نکنم راجب این قضیه 
توضیح جمله بالا : الان تو تاپیک اصفهان + تاپیک هدیه سی ام اس + و تاپیک ها مربوط.... من هرچی گفتم از اهداف مهمم نه کسی رد کرد نه تایید
اما از هتل کجا باشه + اسم پی باشه + دیزاین پی باشه + حق عضویت چقدر باشه و و وو  مسائلی که میدونیم پیش پا افتاده هست همه نظر میدن که حقشون هم هست اما مشکل اون نیست !!
سکوت تو نشست اول مسکلی نبود اما برای خودتون جایگاه پیدا کنید.... برای خودتون دنبال این باشید چی میخواید 
چرا 20 نفر پاشدین اومدین تا اصفهان ؟ اون همه هزینه براتون داشت هتل غذا راه خستگی و و و و 

جوری باشه که من اگه به یک اسم نتو لیت همکارام تو نهاد نگاه میکنم....مقلا شهرکی...بدونم اگه این اقا الان کنار من هست یا کنا ما هست هدش چیه ؟ از کجا اومده به کجا میخواد بره وو چجوری میخواد بره ؟؟؟

همگام با ما فکر کنید تا ما از الان و مشکل حال از وجودتون استفاده کنیم نه اینده ..اینده و بزارید تو همون زمان خودش

اسم نهاد..اهدافش...سرویس هایی که میده به مشتری به برنامه نویس به ارگان ها به مناقصات به شرکت ها به دانشگاه ها به به به به ...
به کسب درامد هاش
به ایده هایی که داریم
به تجاری سازی چیست ؟
به بیزینس الکترونیکی
به بحث اموزش ها
////////////////////////////


منظور مهندس شهرکی پونیشا نبود

دریافت پروژه و کلا مزایده پروژه یک بخش کوچیک سایت و نهاد ما هست
که اصلا قرار نیست به اون شکل که سایت های دیگه دارند کار میکنند کار کنه
جون اگه قراره اونجوری باشه پس بهتره از همون سایت ها استفاده کنیم
خیلی خیلی متفاوت هست مطئنا
////////////
کار تیمی....
این از همه مهمتره...
اعتماد سازی....به این شغل به این حرفه ....کسب درامد...جوری بشه که بستری باشه که سایت تظمین بده که اقا هر عضوی ماهانه 10 هزار تومن ناغابل میره تو حسابش...هرچند کمه مثالی که زدم اما اون عضو باید بدونه که این نهاد اگه تونسته فعلا این مبلغ قابت و براش محیا کنه حتما بیشتر از اونو میتونه
مثال جامع اون میتونه یارانه ها باشه

----------


## Jarvis

یه اسم قبلا توی ذهنم بود "ویرا" که در زبان فارسی به معنای آموزنده هستش .. توی لغت نامه ی آنلاین دهخدا هم هستش ...
http://www.loghatnaameh.org/dehkhoda...b2f130-fa.html

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

راستی خیلی ها نگن ما موقعیت کار تو فلان ارگان دولتی و نداشتیم مثل شما اقا مهرداد ! 
ما سنمون کمه ! 
ما حرفه ای نیستیم....

همه اینا باعث میشه شما یک سنگ بزرگ با دستای خودتون بندازین جلو خودتون؟ 
اقا مصطفی از کچا شروع کرد ؟ من حقیر از کجا ؟ یکی دیگه از کجا ؟ 
چی و فدا کردند بزرگامون که موفق شدند ؟

هر کسی تو هر لول و سطح مشکل داره + هدف داره + حرفه داره

هرکی به سهم خودش حرف بزنه نطر بده و از نهاد انتظار هاشو بخواد 
////////////////

دو روز دیگه من بیام بگم هر عضو رسمی و عضو دایره اصلی نهاد بیاد دویست هزارتومن پول بده

پیش خودت نمیگی چرا ؟ چی به من میرسه ؟ کجا و جچوری گره از مشکلات من باز میکنه این نهاد ؟؟

پس بگو مشکلت جیه 
خواستت چیه 
هدفت چیه 
نیازت پیه
خودت چی میتونی به ما نفع برسونی ؟
؟؟
؟
؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> یه اسم قبلا توی ذهنم بود "ویرا" که در زبان فارسی به معنای آموزنده هستش .. توی لغت نامه ی آنلاین دهخدا هم هستش ...
> http://www.loghatnaameh.org/dehkhoda...b2f130-fa.html


اسامی و پ خ کنید
یک اسم خوب ذهن بقیه  و باز میکنه
از طرفی هم میتونه ذهن و دور کنه

با احترام به اقا مصطفی من 50 درصد اسم پیشنهادی ایشون و قبول داشتم اما چون خودم هنوز پیشنهادی نتونستم بدم گفتم اگه دوستان قبول دارند من 50 درصد دیگه و میزارم به حساب دلایل منطقی که برای اسم پیشنهادیشون اوردند.
اما این اسم شاید به دوستان بگه اسم باید مربوط باشه به شرکت های بزرگ دنیا ! نه ! 
apple 
سیب
خوب که چی ؟
شاید اگه انقدر معروف نبود این اسم به گوشتون میخورد حتی برای بار دوم اسمش و به ذهن می اوردید ؟ نه 

ما قراره اکثریت مشتری هامون ایرانی باشند و ازون ور کارای بین المللی هم کنیم و یوزر ها و مراجعه کنندگان اون ور ابی هم داشته باشیم
پس باید اهداف و فرهنگ خودمون و جا بندازیم

اسم های اریا ای + پارسی + اسم بزرگامون + اسم اولین کسی که این مرز و بوم به ما افتخار رسوند
مثل دکتر حسابی مثل ساعرامون + مثل ذکریا راضی
اینا ای که میم اسم نیستند و اینا واسه این مگم که ذهنمون باز بشه 
که ما اگه تو دنیا به هوش و عقلمون حسودی میکنند از نسل اون ادم ها هستیم

و فرهنگ غربی نباید برامون تاثیر داشته باشه
البته چیزها ای مثل تئوری ها و مدل های استاندارد نرم افزاری و نمیشه گفت چون غربی ها گفتند بزاریم کنار...اونا استاندارد علم کامپیوتر هستند 
منظور من اسم و هدف ما هست

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

باید پارت سازمانی تشکیل بدیم بعد از انجام پیش زمینه ها 
باید یاد بگیریم تو گروه چجوری کار تیمی انجام بدیم
باید یاد بگیریم چطوری انجام وضیفه کنیم و مسئولیت پذیر باشیم

اسپانسر میگیریم و تو دوره های مدیریت شرکت می کنیم 
دوره های کسب و کار
ما باید بیشتر از if  و else بلد باشیم
چون بعد چند سال دیگه کد نمینویسیم باید رهبری کنیم شرکت شخصیمون و پروژه هامون و 
ما اگه از نقطه به نقطه کشور دور هم جمع میشیم هدف فقط این نیست که چند تا پروژه انجام بدیم تا نمیریم !!! عذر انقدر داغ هستم تو حرفام.
باید یک پروژه انجام بدیم که بترکیم از پول  :لبخند: 

چرا ؟؟
چون من که یک نفر هستم همیشه گوشه ذهنم یک ایده دارم و میگم اگه بشه.....چی میشه... همون اگه بشه...یعنی من و خیلی خیلی خیلی ...یخلی راضی میکنه 
پس اگه این فکرا بره رو هم و بشیم " ما " حساب کن پی میشه....
یک محصول بزرگ داشته باشیم
یک اتوماسیون درون اداری 
ک بیاد جلوی تکثیر اسکناس و بگیره + جلوی نامه نگاری ها و اتلاف وقت و بگیره
بیاد جلوی استفاده بی رویه پنها باند اینترنتی و بگیره
بیاد یک فرهنگی و جا بندازه
بیاد تو تولید کاری کنه


قبت و درج دیتا تو بان و بزاریم کنار یک دید داشته باشیم و بس
بیاییم یک سایت ساز فوق حرفه ای داشته باشیم که با پند تا کلیک این سایت و ها و بسازیم و اژولار باشه که دیگه وقت حتی مبتدی ترین عضو نهاد بجای اینکه کار رو سی ام اس باشه این باشه ک مقالات بخونه کتاب بخونه و علمش و زیاد کنه ............... چون اونه که جونه !!! اونه که انرژیش بیشتر از منی هست که خسته شدم از دویدن...


////////////
واسه مبتدی ها میگم : ما بیشتر از همه به شما نیاز داریم  دلیلش بالا گفتم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

راستی الان یکی از دوستان پ خ داد اسم پیشنهاد کرد
مشترکن به جفتمون ( بنده و اقا شهرکی ) بفرتین که من هی فوروارد نکنم و از طرفی هم نظر شخصی ندم

----------


## colors

در ضمن حتما باید نهاد جداگانه ای برای تایپ صحیح فارسی تشکیل بدیم که این داش مهرداد ما یکمی بهتر بتایپه.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## colors

> یه اسم قبلا توی ذهنم بود "ویرا" که در زبان فارسی به معنای آموزنده هستش .. توی لغت نامه ی آنلاین دهخدا هم هستش ...
> http://www.loghatnaameh.org/dehkhoda...b2f130-fa.html


معنی خیلی شرطه هاا. ما بیشتر کنترل کننده و کمک کننده هستیم تا آموزش دهنده

----------


## Veteran

وای مهرداد چقدر پست میدی شما ی بار بشین تمام مطالب رو توی یک پست ارسال کن 

راست میگه اسم  ی جورایی جدیت نداره
اما به هرحال فعلا روی اسم زیاد بحث نکنیم
اول بیایم روی خود سیستم که باید چی و چجوری باشه بحث و تبادل نظر کنیم




> در ضمن حتما باید نهاد جداگانه ای برای 
> تایپ صحیح فارسی تشکیل بدیم که این داش مهرداد ما یکمی بهتر 
> بتایپه


تاییییییییید میکنم !
باید یک نشست برای این مشکل هم برگذار کنیم

----------


## کامروا

> در مورد دیزاین و اینکه سیستم تحت وب سایت قراره چه کاری کنه و بخشاش چیه فک نکنید ممنون میشم !


نمی خواهید کار و نحوه ی فعالیت سیستم رو بصورت جزئی تر بیان کنید تا دوستان نظر بدهند ؟

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

سلام دوستان

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید یک نکته رو همین اول کار بنظرم میاد لازمه بگم:
نهاد بعنوان یک مرجع که قراره به اعضای خودش سودرسانی کنه، برای بقای خودش لازمه که خودش هم هزینه هاش رو تأمین کنه. مثل یک بانک که در اصل برای سودرسانی به مردمه و یک نهاد خدماتی محسوب میشه ولی همه قبول دارن که بالأخره خودش هم باید سود کنه و اصولاً اگه خودش سودرسانی نداشته باشه، کسی بعنوان یک بنگاه اقتصادی بهش اعتماد نمیکنه. فعالیتهایی که در نهاد انجام میشه، نیاز به گذاشتن وقت و انرژی داره و همه اینها باعث میشه اعضای اصلی هیأت مدیره و گردانندگان اصلی نتونن پروژه آزاد و شخصی دیگری بگیرن. پس باید یه جورایی هزینه هاشون تأمین بشه. این هزینه ها از محل برگزاری دوره های آموزشی و نشستهای مختلف و بخش اندکی از درآمد حاصل از پروژه ها (مثلاً در حد 5٪) تأمین میشه چون بهرحال گرفتن پروژه ها و دوندگیهای اداری و... هم هزینه داره و منصفانه نیست اگه بگیم تمام درآمد پروژه ها فقط به انجام دهندگان برسه چون بدون وجود نهاد، پروژه های بزرگ رو با قیمتی که برای برنامه نویسها منصفانه باشه نمیتونستن بگیرن (وضعیتی که الآن داریم).

----------


## MMSHFE

درمورد اسم هم من فقط یک پیشنهاد دادم (مثل بقیه). اسامی رو پیشنهاد میدیم و یکجا ثبت میکنید و به رأی میگذاریم و هر اسمی که رأی بیاره انتخاب میکنیم. هیچ چیزی توی نهاد قرار نیست تحمیل بشه. فقط تقاضا دارم اسم پیشنهاد بدین نه اینکه اصول رو بگین چون اصول رو تقریباً همه میدونیم. مثل من اسم بگین و دلایل انتخاب رو هم بیان کنید. از جنبه های مختلف (فنی، تاریخی و...)

----------


## MMSHFE

> نمی خواهید کار و نحوه ی فعالیت سیستم رو بصورت جزئی تر بیان کنید تا دوستان نظر بدهند ؟


 فعلاً اهداف کلی مشخص بشه و بعد درمورد جزئیات صحبت کنیم فکر کنم بهتره.

----------


## MMSHFE

> به یک سرور اختصاصی قدرتمند هم احتیاج داریم .
> به نظر من هاست ،دامین ، سرور مجازی هم میتونیم اجاره بدیم .


 برای خود نهاد که قطعاً سرور اختصاصی میخوایم ولی فکر میکنم فعالیت در زمینه اجاره هاست و دامین و... از اهداف نهاد دوره. میتونیم نهایتاً یک بخش فرعی و کوچک تشکیل بدیم برای این کار که کمک به رفع نیازهای نهاد بکنه ولی این کارها جانبی هست.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> در ضمن حتما باید نهاد جداگانه ای برای تایپ صحیح فارسی تشکیل بدیم که این داش مهرداد ما یکمی بهتر بتایپه.


نهاد ؟؟؟ برو بالاتر.... :افسرده:

----------


## refugee

روند اسپم نده  :لبخند گشاده!: 

با مهندس موافقم . اگه یه همچین سایتی باشه ( البته اگه هدفش خیر باشه و کارمز نگیره و عادلانه بین اعضا برخورد کنه ) خیلی عالی است .

در مورد اسم " ژوگل " فکر میکنم مناسب همچین سایتی نباشه ( تقلید - همیشه سعی میکنم خودم باشم تا تقلید از دیگری , انسان هایی پیشرفت میکنند که خودشونباشن , مسلما گوگل هم تقلیدی از دیگری نبوده )

اگه یه اسم فارسی با معنی مرتبط با این موضوع و کوچیک و تو حافظه بمانه بذارین بهتره ... 

حرف آخر : موافقم  :بوس:

----------


## majidariamanesh

آقای شهرکی دریافت نماد اعتماد الکترونیکی هم میتونه تو پیشبرد اهدافمون کمک کنه بنظرم :-) چیزی که باعث شد من به پونیشا اعتماد نکنم هنوز

----------


## rezaonline.net

پست های دوستان رو خوندم .
با عرض معذرت خیلی حاشیه میرید .
مساله انتخاب نام مهمه اما الان زمانش نیست !
اهداف و قوانین که مطرح شد تا حدودی ، بهتره بصورت شسته رفته مطرح بشه و عضو گیری شروع بشه .
مدارک مورد نیاز برای عضو گیری و هزینه های مورد نیاز و ... .

بهتره لیستی از اعضای متقاضی اکنون مشخص بشه .
کسائیکه در نهایت عضو نهاد هستن مشخص بشن .
من الان دیشب یه سفارش نسبتا سنگین داشتم که چون خودم وقت نداشتم بازم کنسل کردم .
خیلی دوست داشتم بگم سفارش رو توی نهاد انجام میدیم اما نه سایتی بود نه اعضایی پس ...

مسائل فروش هاست و سرور و اینام چیزهای حاشیه ای هست باز .
ما نمیخواییم درآمد زایی داشته باشیم ، ما میخوایم همه برنامه نویسها وقتی پروژه ای انجام میدن به حق واقعی خودشون برسن نه اینکه این جو بازار و دلال بازی ها باعث بشه با قیمت پائین کار کنن و حقشون ضایع بشه .
سایت http://www.xoogle.ir از نظر بنده الان عالیه .
همه چیز آماده است .
فقط کافیه اسم اعضا اضافه بشه .

سایر کارهای تغییر اسم نهاد یا حالا خدمات ارائه شونده یا امکانات ، بعدا پیاده میشه .
راستی دامنه enahad.ir هم آزاده ، یه گوشه چشمی بهش داشته باشید .

----------


## SilverLearn

میگم به نظرم باید یه امکانی بگذاریم برای نهاد که صلاحیت اعضا مشخص بشه ... آقای شهرکی آیا به این فکر کردید ؟
بعد مثلا اعضا یک امضای اکترونیکی داشته باشن یا یه مدرکی که تحت عنوان نهاد کار کنند و....

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید، از بیرون نهاد قرار نیست به اون صورت اطلاعات اعضا به بیرون درز پیدا کنه. فقط یک رزومه دارن. یعنی خود نهاد یک بانک داخلی داره از اعضا و فقط همونها توی سایت نهاد دارای صفحه اختصاصی و رزومه و... هستن. حقیقتش فایده امضای دیجیتال رو توی این قضیه متوجه نمیشم و فکر نمیکنم آنچنان ضروری باشه. بحث تأیید صلاحیت هم ازطریق مصاحبه های حضوری و نمونه کارهای داخلی که برای انجام کار بین اعضا تقسیم میشه، مشخص خواهد شد. برای مثال، زمانی یک CMS فروشگاه ساز به یک یا چند نفر سپرده میشه که قبلش کارهایی مثل اتصال به درگاه پرداخت آنلاین و طراح CMSهای ساده تر رو انجام داده باشن. فکر میکنم این مسائل فعلاً اهمیت زیادی ندارن. بهتره درمورد دایره فعالیتهای خود نهاد فعلاً بحث کنیم. البته این نظر منه و نظر تک تک افراد محترمه.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> ببینید، از بیرون نهاد قرار نیست به اون صورت اطلاعات اعضا به بیرون درز پیدا کنه. فقط یک رزومه دارن. یعنی خود نهاد یک بانک داخلی داره از اعضا و فقط همونها توی سایت نهاد دارای صفحه اختصاصی و رزومه و... هستن. حقیقتش فایده امضای دیجیتال رو توی این قضیه متوجه نمیشم و فکر نمیکنم آنچنان ضروری باشه. *بحث تأیید صلاحیت هم ازطریق مصاحبه های حضوری و نمونه کارهای داخلی که برای انجام کار بین اعضا تقسیم میشه، مشخص خواهد شد. برای مثال، زمانی یک CMS فروشگاه ساز به یک یا چند نفر سپرده میشه که قبلش کارهایی مثل اتصال به درگاه پرداخت آنلاین و طراح CMSهای ساده تر رو انجام داده باشن.* فکر میکنم این مسائل فعلاً اهمیت زیادی ندارن. بهتره درمورد دایره فعالیتهای خود نهاد فعلاً بحث کنیم. البته این نظر منه و نظر تک تک افراد محترمه.


پس عملا کسایی که نمونه کار الان نداشته باشن و این کارای سادرو تا بحال انجام نداده باشن تازمانی که یاد بگیرنو اجرایی کننو خودشونو به بقیه برسونن توو این نهاد جایی ندارن :لبخند:

----------


## King-TM

حالا این نهاد فقط تو یه شهر خاصه یا کل ایرانو شامل میشه؟؟؟
واسه تازه کارا یا اونایی که می خوان تازه شروع کنن چه کمکی میشه؟؟؟
آموزشی داده میشه؟؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> پس عملا کسایی که نمونه کار الان نداشته باشن و این کارای سادرو تا بحال انجام نداده باشن تازمانی که یاد بگیرنو اجرایی کننو خودشونو به بقیه برسونن توو این نهاد جایی ندارن


 انتظار که ندارین کسی که یک پروژه ساده هم انجام نداده، یک مرتبه سیستم پرداخت آنلاین بانک جلوش بگذاریم؟ اما همونطور که قبلاً هم گفتم، یکسری دوره های آموزشی توسط نهاد برگزار میشه که با شرکت در اونها، خیلی سریع میتونه برای انجام پروژه های بزرگتر آماده بشه. درواقع توی نهاد قرار نیست پروژه به افراد فاقد صلاحیت سپرده بشه، اما قرار هم نیست افراد همیشه صلاحیت انجام پروژه های بزرگ رو نداشته باشن، بلکه قراره به مرور توی نهاد، تبدیل به برنامه نویسهای بزرگ و حرفه ای بشن. ضمناً نهاد قراره توی هر شهری که اعضا اعلام آمادگی کنن، نمایندگی داشته باشه.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> انتظار که ندارین کسی که یک پروژه ساده هم انجام نداده، یک مرتبه سیستم پرداخت آنلاین بانک جلوش بگذاریم؟ اما همونطور که قبلاً هم گفتم، یکسری دوره های آموزشی توسط نهاد برگزار میشه که با شرکت در اونها، خیلی سریع میتونه برای انجام پروژه های بزرگتر آماده بشه. درواقع توی نهاد قرار نیست پروژه به افراد فاقد صلاحیت سپرده بشه، اما قرار هم نیست افراد همیشه صلاحیت انجام پروژه های بزرگ رو نداشته باشن، بلکه قراره به مرور توی نهاد، تبدیل به برنامه نویسهای بزرگ و حرفه ای بشن. ضمناً نهاد قراره توی هر شهری که اعضا اعلام آمادگی کنن، نمایندگی داشته باشه.


من حرفم روو پروژه دادنو پروژه گرفتن نبود.

----------


## dousti_design

> ضمناً نهاد قراره توی هر شهری که اعضا اعلام آمادگی کنن، نمایندگی داشته باشه.


این مورد هم خودش کلی جای بحث داره. و البته خیلی خوبه اگر عملی بشه.

----------


## masato

سلام 
من کلا با نهاد موافقم و تشکر میکنم از آقایی شهرکی
دوستان بحث حاشیه ای نکن خواهشن (بحث اسم و از این داستانا)



> ببینید، از بیرون نهاد قرار نیست به اون صورت اطلاعات اعضا به بیرون درز پیدا کنه. فقط یک رزومه دارن. یعنی خود نهاد یک بانک داخلی داره از اعضا و فقط همونها توی سایت نهاد دارای صفحه اختصاصی و رزومه و... هستن. حقیقتش فایده امضای دیجیتال رو توی این قضیه متوجه نمیشم و فکر نمیکنم آنچنان ضروری باشه. بحث تأیید صلاحیت هم ازطریق مصاحبه های حضوری و نمونه کارهای داخلی که برای انجام کار بین اعضا تقسیم میشه، مشخص خواهد شد. برای مثال، زمانی یک CMS فروشگاه ساز به یک یا چند نفر سپرده میشه که قبلش کارهایی مثل اتصال به درگاه پرداخت آنلاین و طراح CMSهای ساده تر رو انجام داده باشن. فکر میکنم این مسائل فعلاً اهمیت زیادی ندارن. بهتره درمورد دایره فعالیتهای خود نهاد فعلاً بحث کنیم. البته این نظر منه و نظر تک تک افراد محترمه.


این خیلی خوبه

----------


## MMSHFE

> من حرفم روو پروژه دادنو پروژه گرفتن نبود.


 پس احتمالاً من منظورتون رو خوب متوجه نشدم ولی در کل باید بگم نهاد برای هر کسی که میخواد برنامه نویسی رو بطور جدی و حرفه ای و بعنوان شغل دنبال کنه، جا داره و اصلاً عقیده نداریم کسانی که نمونه کار و رزومه کامل ندارن، توی نهاد جایگاهی ندارن و نمیتونن به عضویت نهاد در بیان بلکه وقتی عضو شدن، تا وقتی که تجربه مناسب کسب نکردن، پروژه متناسب با تجربه خودشون دریافت میکنن و به مرور با مطالعه منابع آموزشی و eBookهایی که نهاد در اختیارشون میگذاره، سطح دانش و آگاهی و مهارتشون رو بالا میبرن و پروژه های بزرگتر دریافت میکنن.

----------


## refugee

> پس احتمالاً من منظورتون رو خوب متوجه نشدم ولی در کل باید بگم نهاد برای هر کسی که میخواد برنامه نویسی رو بطور جدی و حرفه ای و بعنوان شغل دنبال کنه، جا داره و اصلاً عقیده نداریم کسانی که نمونه کار و رزومه کامل ندارن، توی نهاد جایگاهی ندارن و نمیتونن به عضویت نهاد در بیان بلکه وقتی عضو شدن، تا وقتی که تجربه مناسب کسب نکردن، پروژه متناسب با تجربه خودشون دریافت میکنن و به مرور با مطالعه منابع آموزشی و eBookهایی که نهاد در اختیارشون میگذاره، سطح دانش و آگاهی و مهارتشون رو بالا میبرن و پروژه های بزرگتر دریافت میکنن.


موافقم ...

این کار نه تنها باعث میشه طرف بیکار نباشه و با قیمت پائین تر کار نکنه بلکه میتونه از طریق همین نهاد به سطح های بالاتری دست پیدا کنه و از تجربیات بقیه استفاده کنه .

اگه میشد یه اتحادیه بین بچه ها تو هر شهر با نمایندگی یه فردی میذاشتین که مثلا اخر هفته ها بچه ها به مدت یک الی 2 ساعت دور هم جمع میشدن و هم میتونستن با هم تبادل اطلاعات کنند هم میتونن رفع اشکال و اگه سوالی داشتن از هم بپرسن ...

کار جالبی است , انشالله موفق باشید ( بنده در سطح شما ها نیستم و تا برسم به شما فکر میکنم هنوز تا اخر سال کار دارم شایدم بیشتر ... )  :ناراحت:

----------


## Veteran

> انتظار که ندارین کسی که یک پروژه ساده هم انجام نداده، یک مرتبه سیستم پرداخت آنلاین بانک جلوش بگذاریم؟


بعضی از افراد بلدن اما تا حالا به 10000 دلیل پروژه نگرفتن
تکلیف اونا چی میشه ؟
مثلا یک فردی PHP بلده MVC بلده OOP بلده امنیت رو رعایت میکنه کد هم خوب میزنه و مخلفات دیگه مثل جی کوئری و ... رو هم بلده
اما تا حالا پروژه نگرفته
این فرد باید چیکار کنه ؟

----------


## Variable

سلام .
یک مرام نامه داخلی برای اعضا 
یک مجوز (یا همون تحت لیسانس) یه چیزایی مثله GPL (و اینا که میدونم برای چی هست ولی شبیهش ) که بشه قانون اساسی کار
یک برند و نماد . مثله همون علامت و نماد و اعتماد که به اعضا و کارها داده بشه .

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
من الان نفهمیدم کجا باید ثبت نام کنیم؟
الان من علاقمندم که عضو بشم اما نمونه کار درست و حسابی ندارم (یکی سیستم مدارس هست و یکی دیگه هم سایت ایران خبر که دارم کار های آخرش رو می کنم.)

----------


## MMSHFE

> بعضی از افراد بلدن اما تا حالا به 10000 دلیل پروژه نگرفتن
> تکلیف اونا چی میشه ؟
> مثلا یک فردی PHP بلده MVC بلده OOP بلده امنیت رو رعایت میکنه کد هم خوب میزنه و مخلفات دیگه مثل جی کوئری و ... رو هم بلده
> اما تا حالا پروژه نگرفته
> این فرد باید چیکار کنه ؟


 توی پروژه های داخلی که توسط خود نهاد تعریف میشه، میتونه توانایی خودش رو نشون بده و بگه من توی این زمینه ها کار کردم و از اونجا که محدودیت زمانی توی این پروژه ها به جدیت پروژه های سفارشی نیست، میشه فرصت بدیم ببینیم چقدر مهارت داره. اما روی پروژه هایی که مشتری درخواست میده نمیشه ریسک کنیم و صرفاً با این ادعا که من میتونم، پروژه رو تحویلش بدیم و بعد از یکماه بگه نتونستم و زمان و اعتبارمون جلوی مشتریان رو از دست بدیم.



> سلام
> من الان نفهمیدم کجا باید ثبت نام کنیم؟
> الان من علاقمندم که عضو بشم اما نمونه کار درست و حسابی ندارم (یکی سیستم مدارس هست و یکی دیگه هم سایت ایران خبر که دارم کار های آخرش رو می کنم.)


 فعلاً روی اهداف کلی و برنامه های نهاد داریم صحبت میکنیم. وقتی نهاد تشکیل شد، اونوقت درمورد چگونگی عضویت تصمیم گیری خواهد شد. بنابراین فعلاً ثبت نام نداریم.

----------


## Amir_f

سلام خدمت دوستان 
به نظر بنده ، چون هدفمون تشکیل نهاد هست از الان باید شروع کنیم به ثبت نام ( با دادن میزان عضویت ماهیانه خودمون  میتونیم باعث بشیم که هم اعضا و هم مدیران جدی تر به فکر تشکیل نهاد بیافتند  )

مهمترین هدفمون باید این باشه  ( به نظر بنده )که چهار چوب اصلی نهاد و خط قرمز هاشو مشخص کنیم  و هر چه سریع تر اعضایی که ضعیف تر هستند ( مثل بنده ) بتونیم روی یک اصول خاص خودمون رو بکشیم بالا ( بحث Frame work اختصاصی خود نهاد ) که اعضا بتونن تیمی کار کنند ،  کدهایی که نوشته میشه استاندارد خاصی داشته باشه نه اینکه هر شخصی بر اساس عادتی که داره کد بنویسه که درکش برای بقیه تیم سخت باشه ! هدف نهاد شکستن پروژه بین اعضاش هست که توی کمترین زمان بتونند بیشترین سود رو بدست بیارند ، نه اینکه تک خوری کنند و فقط خودشون رو خسته کنند و بعد از انجام چند پروژه کالا برنامه نویسی رو ببوسن بذارن کنار! 
به نظر من یک سایتی فعلا با یک اسم مستعار تشکیل بشه که اعضا بتونن با پرداخت عضویت ، عضو بشن . مکانی که بتونن بر اساس گفته های جناب شهرکی تمام بارش فکریشون رو به اونجا منتقل کنند ، تا پس از بررسی بهترین نظرات کاری انجام بدیم که توی کشور خودمون اولین و بهترین باشه .

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش من شخصاً حاضر نیستم حق عضویت توی نهادی که هنوز نه اسم داره، نه دقیقاً مشخص شده چه کارهایی میخواد انجام بده، نه ثبت شده، نه شماره حساب رسمی به اسم خود نهاد داره و... پرداخت کنم. بقیه رو نمیدونم. بنظرم اول نهاد تشکیل بشه و بعد درمورد جذب اعضا تصمیم بگیریم بهتره. اصلاً خود سیاست جذب اعضا هنوز بطور کامل مشخص نیست. فعلاً بنظرم بهتره از دوستان عزیز، کسانی که میتونن توی هیئت مؤسس عضویت داشته باشن، رزومه های خودشون رو به آقا مهرداد ارسال کنن. فکر کنم 4 نفر برای هیئت مؤسس کافی باشه. یکیش آقا مهرداده که پیشنهاد تأسیس نهاد ازطرف ایشون بوده و 3 نفر دیگه رو خودتون مشخص کنید. راستی، ایجاد Framework رو هم به اهداف نهاد اضافه کردم.

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

نشان دادن راه درست به بعضیا که فکر میکنن راه درست رو میرن کاره سختیه 

با خوندم پست آخر جناب شهرکی نشون دهنده نا امید شدن ایشون از دیگرانه ....

----------


## MMSHFE

چرا نا امید؟ اتفاقاً من خیلی به کسانی که میخوان توی نهاد فعالیت کنن امیدوارم. مشکلات کار هم به مرور کمرنگ خواهد شد. اگه بخوایم یک مسیر هموار رو طی کنیم که دیگه هنر نکردیم!

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام دوستان
بنده در کل با پیشنهاد این نهاد مثل سایر دوستان موافقم
نکته بعدی اینکه آقا مهرداد من و چندتا دیگه از دوستانی که توی نشست حرف نزدن نه به این خاطر که دغدغه نهاد رو نداشتیم نه
بلکه بیشتر (شاید تا 99 درصد)به خاطر این بود  مواردی رو که میخواستیم بگیم شما و آقای شهرکی مطرح کردین و دیگه نیازی به دوباره گویی نبود
بنده هم به نوبه ی خودم با مواردی که آقای شهرکی مطرح کردن موافقم
اما در مورد نام سایت باید بگم که به هرحال چه بخوایم چه نخوایم مهمه !
و من اصلا نام سایت رو جزء موارد حاشیه نمیدونم!
به خصوص نام ژوگل رو دقیقا کپی برداری از گوگل می دونم و برای یک نهاد با این تشکیلات جالب نیست(همیشه از نام های مشابه احساس تقلید به مشامم میخورد!!!)
البته اگر قرار باشه که مثلا نهایت تا دو سه ماه موقتی با این دامنه اداره بهش آره فکر بدی نیست!
منتها نه اینکه مثلا تا حدی که دیگه آردسش برای بازدید کننده ها جا بیافته وانوقت بخوایم دامین رو عوض کنیم!
به عقیده من که اگر به خواد به این شکل باشه شاید نیمی از بازدید کننده ها رو از دست بدیم!
به هرحال این سایت قرار نیست که منحصر به برنامه نویسان یک انجمن باشه درست میگم؟!
قراره کلی و برای همه ی ایران باشه.
اما در مورد خود اسمش هم مانند سایر دوستان از مخفف نویسی خوشم نمیاد همون اسم اصیل ایرانی باشه خوبتره!
درمورد اهداف نهاد هم که گفتم موافقم
نکته آخر هم اینکه دوستان کمی همکاری کنید درسته شاید کمی روال تصویب کلیات به درازا بکشه منتها بعد از تصویب کلیات باقی برنامه ها به طبع خیلی سریع تر انجام میشه
از طرفی هم خیلی عجله نکنید واسه عضویت و این چیزا بعد از تصویب کلیات به اونا هم میرسیم 
موفق باشید

----------


## Tarragon

در مورد نام بهتر نیست یه اسم کاملا پارسی و معنا دار باشه؟(هم معنی فارسی خبره چیه؟)

----------


## shpegah

باسلام واحترام به همه دوستان
یک پیشنهاد برای بند های اهداف نهاد داشتم
فکر میکنم این بند هم اضافه بشه بد نیست که برای ارتقا برنامه نویس ها واهدا خیال راحتراز *عدم کپی غیر مجاز* او ازاینکه اگر کسی کار نوع با خلاقیت وابتکار جدید خودش انجام داد این کار با نام او در همین نهاد ثبت بشه ودر اختیار سایرین قرار بگیره . یعنی دیگران بدون عذاب وجدان از ایده اش برای ارائه کار بهتر استفاده کنند ولی به عنوان یک امتیاز ویژه همه بدانند که اولین بار چه کسی این ابداع را انجام داده و نهاد هم پایین آن را امضا نماید بعنوان شاهد مدعا

----------


## armsoftpc

سلام
از دوستان معذرت می خوام که یکم رک صحبت می کنم و نظر هر کسی هر برای خودش محترمه و قصد رد نظر کسی رو ندارم، اما به نظر من به جای این که *وقتتون* *تلف نام* سایت یا مواردی از این دست بکنید به فکر *درآمد زایی* باشید که از همه این موارد مطرح شده مهم تره و هدف اصلی رو باید روی نیاز های بازار کار بذاریم.

بذارید نهاد فعلا پا بگیره و فعالیتش رو شروع بکنه بعدا به فکر این موارد توجه می کنیم.


موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

با اجازه دوستان و اقای شهرکی عزیز
من یک دامنه و ثبت کردم که نظر خودم هست این نام میتونه کلی و حامع باشو براش میتونیم یک نام فارسی انتخاب کنیم
http://futeroftheweb.ir
هم انگلیسیش راحت و دهن پرکن هست
هم اینده نگران وب جهانی مثلا...

----------


## ravand

> با اجازه دوستان و اقای شهرکی عزیز
> من یک دامنه و ثبت کردم که نظر خودم هست این نام میتونه کلی و حامع باشو براش میتونیم یک نام فارسی انتخاب کنیم
> http://futeroftheweb.ir
> هم انگلیسیش راحت و دهن پرکن هست
> هم اینده نگران وب جهانی مثلا...


ببخشید داش مهرداد.
ولی این اسم نه توی ذهن کسی میمونه  و نه اصلا قابل تلفظ هست.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دو نفرتاحالا اعلام امادگی برای همکاری در هیوت موسس کردند
که این تعداد کم نشون میده که خیلی ها راغب نیستند...و اینا حتما تاثیر بدی داره...چون به طبع مسولیت هم نمی خوان قبول کنند
دوستان رزومه خودتون و بفرستید و برنامه 5 سال اینده خودتون و هم بگید

----------


## colors

> با اجازه دوستان و اقای شهرکی عزیز
> من یک دامنه و ثبت کردم که نظر خودم هست این نام میتونه کلی و حامع باشو براش میتونیم یک نام فارسی انتخاب کنیم
> http://futeroftheweb.ir
> هم انگلیسیش راحت و دهن پرکن هست
> هم اینده نگران وب جهانی مثلا...


داش مهرداد دستت درد نکنه ولی خلاقیت کجا رفته! این چه آدرسیه ثبت کردی بابا! تلفظ که نمیشه هیچ, خیلیم بلند و غیرقابل حفظ کردن هست حتی اشتباه هم نوشتی  *
futeroftheweb.ir* - *futureoftheweb.ir*
----
اسم باید کوتاه باشه, مثلا 3 تا 5 کاراکتری نحایتا تا 7 کارکتر, چون قراره اسمش تو دهن بچرخه و کسی که یه بار میشنوفه بتونه راحت جستجو یا واردش بشه.

----------


## ravand

من نمیدونم چرا شما همه اش از پول و درامد حرف میزنید. درسته آدم باید شکمش رو سیر کنه ولی همه ی زندگی که فقط شکم نیست. مهمتر از اینا چیز دیگه ای هم هست. اینکه نهاد فقط فعالیتش درامد باشه من یکی مخالفم.
ما باید کارهای مختلفی انجام بدیم. که در تاپیک قبل به بخشیش پرداختم ولی نمیدونم چرا هیچ کس استقبال نمیکنه  :افسرده:

----------


## colors

> من نمیدونم چرا شما همه اش از پول و درامد حرف میزنید. درسته آدم باید شکمش رو سیر کنه ولی همه ی زندگی که فقط شکم نیست. مهمتر از اینا چیز دیگه ای هم هست. اینکه نهاد فقط فعالیتش درامد باشه من یکی مخالفم.
> ما باید کارهای مختلفی انجام بدیم. که در تاپیک قبل به بخشیش پرداختم ولی نمیدونم چرا هیچ کس استقبال نمیکنه


داداش من همش تو پول خلاصه میشه.
وقتی سود مالی نداشته باشه, مگه دیوانه باشیم که ...

----------


## ravand

> داداش من همش تو پول خلاصه میشه.
> وقتی سود مالی نداشته باشه, مگه دیوانه باشیم که ...


ببین ما قصدمون این بوده که برنامه نویس بشیم نه تاجر.
اگه دنبال پول بودیم که کارهایی هست که خیلی راحت تر از برنامه نویسی میشه ازش پول دراورد نمونه اش همین دلالی. فوقش 5 سال کارگری میکردیم و بعد پول که دراوردیم می رفتیم دلالی. 
بالاخره ما به عنوان یه علاقمند به برنامه نویسی نیاز داریم هر روز یه مطلب جدید رو یاد بگیریم. یه کی پیدا بشه از اطلاعاتش استفاده کنیم و اون هم همینطور و....

----------


## meisam3322

با سلام به دوستان ،

پست های دوستان رو خوندم. همه گیر دادن به اسم. ای بابا !!!! بسه دیگه. شما شروع کنین ، اسم هم خودش میاد. (چندین ماه میشه که با دوستان موسسه فرهنگی ثبت کردیم ، دارین فعالیت ها مونو شروع میکنیم و هنوز اسم انتخاب نکردیم. چند تا کار هم گرفتیم.) منظور من از گفتن این مطلب این بود که شما اصل و اصول کارو بوسیدین گذاشتین کنار ، چسبیدین به حاشیه هایی که واقعا مهم نیستند. چند نفر در مورد اسم نظر میدن. یکی لوگو طراحی کرده و یکی میگه UI میزنم. .... !!!!!! :متعجب:  واقعا نمی فهمم ، شما اصلا به option هایی که آقای شهرکی به عنوان اولین پست فرمودند توجه کردین ؟؟؟؟؟ 

یک نفر نیست در مورد اون موارد بحث کنه ؟؟؟؟ هزار تا اسم و هزار تا لوگو طراحی بشه ولی وقتی اصل کار هنوز مشخص نشده ، هیچ باری از مشکلات برطرف نمیشه... دوستان عزیز این پروژه و یا این ایده رو خیلی دست پایین میدونن. متاسفانه این ایده هم که من باهاش خیلی موافق هستم و در فکر چنین کاری بودم - البته نه به این صورت - مثل تمامی ایده های این فروم از اذهان محو خواهد شد.البته بنده از پیام های خصوصی دوستان خبر ندارم. 

ایده بنده که چند سالی هست به فکر اون هستم. ایجاد نهادی مانند صنف است. متاسفانه ما تنها صنف کامپیوتر داریم که یه عده مفت خور دور هم جمع شدن - در هر شهری ، فرقی نمیکنه - فقط حق سالیانه شرکت های بدبخت رو میگیرن و هیچ گونه امکاناتی نمیدن. مثل حمایت از برنامه نویس ، رعایت حق کپی رایت ، جلوگیری از فعالیت های افراد سود جو که بازار نرم افزار رو خراب کردن ، ثبت نرم افزار و پروژه ها به نام اشخاص و ... خیلی از مسائل دیگر. بگذریم ...

منتظر پست های بعدی دوستان هستم
موفق باشید

----------


## MMSHFE

به نظر من هم هدف اصلی نهاد فعلاً اینه که برنامه نویسها رو به جایگاه و درآمد واقعی خودشون برسونه. درسته که مسئله یادگیری و سایر مزایا هم هست ولی اصل ایده تشکیل نهاد این بود که اوضاع بازار کار برنامه نویسی خرابه و برنامه نویسان بخاطر پول حاضر میشن به هر قیمتی کار کنن. درمورد اسم هم به نظرم بهتره تأکید روی وب نباشه چون در آینده قراره کل زبانهای برنامه نویسی رو در بر بگیریم. به نظرم اسم *آریا رایان* خوب باشه (دامنه AriaRayan.ir هم خالیه). اینطوری هم به نژاد آریایی اشاره میشه و هم کلمه رایانه داخلش هست (ریشه رایانه، رایان و Brain در سانسکریت یکیه و به مغز اشاره میکنه)

----------


## amin7x

پروژه حرف نداره.
این قدر درباره اسم بحث نکنید ، مهم عملی که میخواد انجام بشه.
به طور مثال میگیم اسم گوگل کجاش به یک موتور جستجو میخوره؟
ما (چه سری پسرخاله شد :لبخند: ) باید به این اسم (ژوگل) معنا میدیم نه این که معناش از قبل معلوم باشه.

----------


## dousti_design

AriaRayan.ir اسم خیلی بهتری نسبت به ژوگل هست. ژوگل آدمو یا ژیگول و این حرفا میندازه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بنظر من دیگه این دست اون دست نکنید. تا تنور داغه باید چسبوند.

----------


## colors

> ببین ما قصدمون این بوده که برنامه نویس بشیم نه تاجر.
> اگه دنبال پول بودیم که کارهایی هست که خیلی راحت تر از برنامه نویسی میشه ازش پول دراورد نمونه اش همین دلالی. فوقش 5 سال کارگری میکردیم و بعد پول که دراوردیم می رفتیم دلالی. 
> بالاخره ما به عنوان یه علاقمند به برنامه نویسی نیاز داریم هر روز یه مطلب جدید رو یاد بگیریم. یه کی پیدا بشه از اطلاعاتش استفاده کنیم و اون هم همینطور و....


بی خی بابا, عشقو علاقه زمانی وجود داره که زندگی سالم و مفرحی داشته باشی. زندگی سالم و مفرح هم فقط با پول امکان پذیره.
اصلا کلا دنیا سه چیز داره که از هرچیزی با ارزشتره:
*سلامتیپولآبرو وشرف*

----------


## Tarragon

آریا رایان اسم بسیار عالیه.
ای کاش زود تر شروع می کردید.
در مورد پول هم نمی شه گفت همه چیز پوله خیلیه حاضرن رایگان برنامه نویسی کنن چون دوست دارن.

----------


## MMSHFE

دامنه AriaRayan.ir رو ثبت کردم که از دست نره. درسته خیلیها حاضرن رایگان کار کنن ولی نهاد برای این تشکیل شده که به اعضا نفع برسونه تا مجبور نباشن برای جلوگیری از بیکاری و یا تکمیل رزومه، به هر قیمتی کار کنن. بهرحال وقتی شور جوانی همون خیلیها که میگین بخوابه، دیگه حاضر نیستن رایگان کار کنن.

----------


## Tarragon

نه
همین شما وقتی داری تو این انجمن بصورت رایگان به ملت کمک می رسونی ، شور جوانی داری؟

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان لطفاً اجازه ندین تاپیک و کلاً هر چیزی که مربوط به نهاد میشه، از حالت دوستانه و صمیمی خارج بشه. همه نهاد رو متعلق به خودشون میدونن و این خیلی خوبه و بخاطر همین میخوان هر جوری که بنظرشون میاد، کمک کنن زودتر راه اندازی بشه. پس یکم صبر و تحملمون رو بالا ببریم بد نیست. ناسلامتی قراره کارهای بزرگ کنیم. پس اول از همه باید خودمون بزرگ بشیم (منظورم خودمه).

----------


## MMSHFE

> نه
> همین شما وقتی داری تو این انجمن بصورت رایگان به ملت کمک می رسونی ، شور جوانی داری؟


 قضیه من فرق میکنه. آخر عمری میخوام چیزای اندکی که بلدم رو به بقیه یاد بدم که با خودم به گور نبرم.

----------


## MMSHFE

امروز داشتم به این فکر میکردم که یه صمیمیت خاصی بین اعضای تالار PHP پیدا شده. یه جورایی همه به هم نزدیک شدن. فکر میکنم بحث نشست و پیشنهاد آقا مهرداد و تشکیل نهاد و... هم توی این مسئله خیلی مؤثر بوده. یه جورایی همه با هم همدل هستیم. برخلاف خیلی جوامع دیگه که میبینم، کسی از راهنمایی بقیه و کمک به پیشرفتشون دریغ نمیکنه. همه دنبال نفع جمعی هستیم. انگار یک خانواده برنامه نویس شدیم. نمیدونم شاید هم من اینطور حس میکنم ولی اگه شما هم اینطور احساس میکنید، باید بگم که خیلی خوبه و قدر این شرایط رو باید بدونیم. امیدوارم در چهارچوب نهاد، این خانواده بیشتر در کنار هم باشن و انسجام بیشتری پیدا کنیم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> قضیه من فرق میکنه. آخر عمری میخوام چیزای اندکی که بلدم رو به بقیه یاد بدم که با خودم به گور نبرم.


صد سال زنده باشین تا ما از وجودتون  بهره ببریم مهندس  :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اره همه به هم نزدیک و هم نظر هستیم....
این خیلی نعمت بزرگیه که همه میدونیم پی میخوایم و به کجا می خوایم برسیم...
اینکه فکر میکنم یک پسر 15 ساله میاد تو نشست میشینه و شایدم بترسه که کسی ازش بپرسه تو ! همون تو ! حرف بزن....اما بازم با این اوصاف اومد و خودش و یک بخشی از این خانواده میدونه خیلی با ارزش هست...
از ابادان از جا به جای دور کشور اومدند و بعد از بیرون اومدن از نشست یکسره برگشتند...هدف چی بود که این همه راه اومدن؟؟؟
باید برای کارشون ارزش قائل شد و الگو بشند
ممنون دوستان که پیشنهادی که دادم و تا به اینجا رسوندید...

----------


## Tarragon

> قضیه من فرق میکنه. آخر عمری میخوام چیزای اندکی که بلدم رو به بقیه یاد بدم که با خودم به گور نبرم.


 اصلا امید به زندگی در جوانان ایرانی موج می زنه!
سن آقای شهرکی عزیز 30 ساله اون وقت می گه آخر عمری  :لبخند گشاده!: 
الان آقا رضا ، آقا مهرداد ، آقا مصطفی و ... دارن آخر عمری کمک می کنن؟
خیر خیلی از این اساتید گرامی از روی حس انسان دوستانه بهم کمک می کنن.
در ضمن انشالله 120 سال عمر کنید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

"*جهان سوم* جایی است که  درآمد *دعا نویسان* در آن از *برنامه نویسان* بیشتر است." 
اینو خوندم بهش یک 2 ثانیه که فکر کردم بعد اومدم اینجا نوشتم : 

دعا نویس میگیره هزارتومن... اما ما 500
اما دعا نویس همیشه میگیره هزار تومن...اما ما همیشه پروژه نمیگیریم و اگه بگیریم هر روز یک قیمت مجبوریم بدیم....

پس اگه همیشه کار داشته باشیم و حقمون و بگیریم... دیگه این جمله درست نیست 

درست فهمیدم ؟؟؟

----------


## amin7x

امیدوارم این آموزش هایی که تو نهاد آموزش داده بشه به مبتدی ها (مثل من) کمک کنه.

----------


## Tarragon

> "*جهان سوم* جایی است که  درآمد *دعا نویسان* در آن از *برنامه نویسان* بیشتر است." 
> اینو خوندم بهش یک 2 قانیه که فکر کردم بعد اومدم اینجا نوشتم : 
> 
> دعا نویس میگیره هزارتومن...اما ما 500
> اما دعا نویس همیشه میگیره هزار تومن...اما ما همیشه پروژه نمیگیریم و اگه بگیریم هر روز یک قیمت مجبوریم بدیم....
> 
> چس اگه همیهش کار داشته باشیم و حقمون و بگیریم....دیگه این جمله درست نیست 
> 
> درست فهمیدم ؟؟


انشالله.
ولی اون قدیما 2 تومان بود الان صد هزار تومانه!(با دلار کار میکنند :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

> قضیه من فرق میکنه. آخر عمری میخوام چیزای اندکی که بلدم رو به بقیه یاد بدم که با خودم به گور نبرم.


میگم تو این طرح سلامت رفتی فشار خون و اینها رو چک کنی ؟ من که لازم نداشتم ، سرحال و ورزشکارم ... ولی نگران شما پیرمردها هستم . 

بعد از اینکه نیازها مشخص شد ، طراحیش رو به اشتراک بذارین ، پیش طراحی ها با نرم افزار ها انجام بشه ( Adobe ... ) و بعد از توافق کد زدن . بعضی از نیازهامون با پیش طراحی استخراج میشه . رسپانسیو بودن برامون مهمه . رنگ باید داشته باشیم مثل کاندیدا ها ، یعنی با اون رنگ شناخته بشه و لوگو . 

به اونجا که رسید انشا الله نظرات مون رو جمع می کنیم ، چون این وب سایت ویترین ماست .

----------


## UfnCod3r

این همه ما سازمان و .. داریم مگه چی کار می کنن
جز اینکه چند نفر بی سواد با پارتی و .. میان بالا و بودجه رو می خورن کار دیگه ای نمیکنن
وضعو ازینی ک هست خراب تر نکنین سازمان پیشکش
عجب انتقاد کوبنده ای  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## nemo php

سلام 
منم مثل همه موافقم اما اسم AriaRayan توی ذهن برو نیست یا اگه به کسی بگی فکر میکنه در موردنرم افزاریا سخت افزاره.اسم خارجی یا ایرانی مهم نیست مهم اینه که با این کار منی که مبتدی هستم امید وار میشم که حرفه ای خواهم شد.اسم ژوگل اسم جالبیه وحالت طنز گونه داره توی ذهن هم میمونه .
اگه اعضا به بخش های مختلف تقسیم بشن بهتره یعنی سه سطح مبتدی و متوسط وحرفه ای وکسای که خودشونو در اون سطح میبینن دراون قسمت فعالیت کنن تا بعداز کسب امتیازاتی که درطول دریافت پروژه های کسب میکنن به سطح بالاتری شیفت پیدا کنن.

----------


## Tarragon

یعنی امید واری در حد microsoft

----------


## majidariamanesh

اقای شهرکی منظورش از اخر عمری به اخر عمر برنامه نویسیش اشاره میکنه

آخه برنامه نویس عمر مفیدش 5 سال بعد کلا از هم متلاشی میشه:دی

----------


## nemo php

یه جورایی؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

فایل رزومه خودم که از یک بانک برای استخدامی نشوت گرفته و فایل ورد میزرام
که دوستان که میخوان هیوت موسس بیان مثل این پر کنند
حالا کم تر یا بیشتر

و سایر دوستان هم این استاندارد و رعایت کنند
http://ppage.ir/resum.rar

----------


## colors

میخوام کمی انگیزه رو در دوستان بالا ببرم. به نظرم قبل از شروع کار و بدست آوردن اعتماد دوستان بهتره کمی انگیزه رو بالا ببریم که دوستان خوبی که موافق نیستن, به ما بپیوندن و هرچقدر گسترده باشیم, موفق تر میشیم.

قطعا *تفکراتی* که با هدف, قطعیت هدف, پشتکار و اشتیاق سوزان ترکیب میشه, به چیز قدرتمندی تبدیل میشه که به درجات بسیار بالا و نتایج مالی و مادی زیادی داره.
*سی بارنز*(شریک تجاری ادیسون), حقیقتی رو کشف کرد که بدون شک آدمها وقتی در مورد چیزی فکر میکنن, درش موفق میشن. مثلا خوندن زندگی نامه خود بارنر خالی از لطف نیست و قطعا متوجه میشید که وقتی برای هدفی با قطعیت هدف و اشتیاق سوزان تلاش میکنی, مطمئنا موفق میشی. *البته بهتره قبل از اینکه به چیزی برای بدست آوردنش فکر کنیم, اونو واضح و ساده کنیم.* من تو یکی دوتا پستی که تو این تاپیک زدم, همش به مشخص کردن هدفمون اشاره کردم. ادیسون هم میگه که: *وقتی کسی واقعا چیزی رو شدیدا از صمیم قلب بخواد, حتما بهش میرسه.* 

وقتی واقعا چیزی رو بخوایم و آماده دریافت و اجراش باشیم, یکی یکی درها برومون باز میشن و خود اون چیز میاد طرفمون.
*همیشه هر کاری که انجام میشه, یه شکست موقت داره که واقعا طرف رو فراری میده,* ولی واقع خیلی ها نمیفهمن که اغلب موفقیت, با لباس مبدل شکست و بدبختی ظاهر میشه و اگه فرد تسلیم بشه کار تمومه, ولی همیشه موفقیت های ثابت بعد از شکستهای موقت رخ داده. *مثلا خود ادیشون برای اختراعاتش ده ها هزار بار شکست میخورد تا نهایتا موفق میشد.*

به نظر من شاید این نهادی که تشکیل میدم از اول زیاد کارا و موفق نباشه, ولی قطعا این کار, کار بسیار پرطرفدار و آینده داریه که قطعا با حضور افراد بزرگی که به ما خواهند پیوست, موفقیت های بزرگی رو رقم میزنیم و چه که بسا نهاد دولتی شدیم!

بارنز قبل از روبرو شدن با ادیسون, سالها خودش رو تو ذهنش, شریک اول ادیسون فرض میکرد, همیشه به فکر موفقیت ها و ثروت های بود که با بودن با ادیسون کسب خواهد کرد و نهایتا هم همینطور شد. جالبیش اینجاست که بارنز قبل از شروع, چیزی جز توانای فکر کردن به خواسته هاشو نداشت. نه پولی داشت و نه استعدادی(مورد توجه دوستان تازه وارد) فقط و فقط میخواست که به هدفش برسه. اینطوری بود که ناخودآگاه نیروها و معلولهای به طرفش جذب شدن که به هدفش رسید.

اینجا جناب شهرکی به طور واضح دارن میگن که *آقا فقط شما بخواید که تو این نهاد باشید, بعد ما خودمون آموزشتون میدیم و بعد آموزش براتون پروژه میگیریم و پولشو میدیم بهتون* و کلی فواید دیگه, خوب چی از این بهتر؟ حتی الان واقعا خیلی از پدرها نمیتونن همچین شرایط خوبی رو برای فرزندانشون مهیا کنن! یه جمله ای است که میگه *نیکو کردن از پر کردن است*. خداوکیلی جناب شهرکی انسانی بسیار صادق و صاف هستن که واقعا پر شده ست. همچنین نمیشه از تلاشهای داش مهرداد و بقیه دوستان گذشت.

*فکر صحیح تنهای چیزیه که ما برای رسیدن به موفقیت بهش نیاز داریم.* واقعا نباید به چیزی که نمیخوایم فکر کنیم. همیشه ثروتمندها ثروتمند تر و فقیرها فقیرتر میشن, چون همیشه فقیرها به فقیربودن و نداشته هاشون فکر میکنن ولی برعکس ثروتمندها به پولها و داشته هاشون فکر میکنن.

*لطفا اینجارو بخونید:*
دوستان من کشف کردم که دلیل ناکامی ایران اینه که آدامش هاش خیلی به آهنگ گوش میدن. میخوام برم با یکی دوتا از بزرگهای ایران در مورد این بحث صحبت کنم که آقا واقعا دلیل جهان سومی بودن ایران اینه که خیلی به آهنگ گوش میدن! الان شما میگید چه ربطی به آهنگ داره, خوب *ربطش اینه که 90% آهنگهای ما در مورد تفکرات منفی و منفی بافیه.* همش به روابط بد و منفی میپردازن, همش از بدی و روزهای بد میگن, همش به فکر عشقهای پوچ و خیانت و ... هستن, *مخصوصا اینکه من احساس میکنم این ناکامی تو غرب کشور و بخصوص مردم کرد خیلی بیشتره, چون وقتی آنگهای کردی رو بررسی کردم, حدود 30% بدتر از آهنگهای فارسی و ترکی ایرانی بود.*(بنده خودم کرد هستم) مثلا سیاوش قمیشی میگه: *گریه کن گریه قشنگه, گریه سهم دل تنگه*. واقعا این به صورت واضح میزنه رو سر آدم که آقا تو دلت تنگه تو بدبختی, بشین گریه کن که ... و یا ... , متاسفانه چون آزادی بیان نداریم نمیتونم اینو مطرح کنم, وگرنه 100% به نظر من دلیل ناکامی و شکست ایرانی ها یا کشورها و مردومو و نهادو شرکتهای ناموفق همین آهنگهای منفی هستش. مخصوصا ما ایرانی ها همیشه یا داریم گوش میدیم یا خودمون میخونیم!

اگه وقت داشتید کتاب, فرهنگ تغییر دابوت رو بخونید.

یا مثلا _هنری فورد_ چطور شد که اولین و بزگترین شرکت تولید اتومبیل دنیا رو ساخت؟ او یه سری مهندس استخدام کرد و طرح موتور رو ازشون خواست که تو اون زمان* غیرقابل تصور بود*.  همه مهندس ها گفتن که ساخت همچین موتوری غیر ممکنه(فکر کنم طرح موتور هشت سیلندر بود) ولی فورد گفت: *به هر حال اونو بسازید* و بازم مخالفت شد وبازم فورد گفت:کارو شروع کنید, اهمیت نداره که چقدر زمان و هزینه میبره, فقط شروع کنید. همچین فورد بیشتر روزها با مخالفت ها اینگونه پاسخ میداد:* من آن را میخواهم و حتما آنرا بده دست خواهم آورد*. بلاخره راز کشف شد و به هدفش رسید.

قطعا کار ما از هدف هنری فورد بزرگتر و گسترده تر نیست و مطمئنا اگه واقعا بخوایم, بهش میرسیم.
خلاصه من دل پری دارم هااا, اگه بخوام بحرفم یه دیتابیس 5-6 ترابایتی برای دادهام نیازه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## dousti_design

> دوستان من کشف کردم که دلیل ناکامی ایران اینه که آدامش هاش خیلی به آهنگ گوش میدن. میخوام برم با یکی دوتا از بزرگهای ایران در مورد این بحث صحبت کنم که آقا واقعا دلیل جهان سومی بودن ایران اینه که خیلی به آهنگ گوش میدن! الان شما میگید چه ربطی به آهنگ داره, خوب ربطش اینه که 90% آهنگهای ما در مورد تفکرات منفی و منفی بافیه. همش به روابط بد و منفی میپردازن, همش از بدی و روزهای بد میگن, همش به فکر عشقهای پوچ و خیانت و ... هستن, مخصوصا اینکه من احساس میکنم این ناکامی تو غرب کشور و بخصوص مردم کرد خیلی بیشتره, چون وقتی آنگهای کردی رو بررسی کردم, حدود 30% بدتر از آهنگهای فارسی و ترکی ایرانی بود.(بنده خودم کرد هستم) مثلا سیاوش قمیشی میگه: گریه کن گریه قشنگه, گریه سهم دل تنگه. واقعا این به صورت واضح میزنه رو سر آدم که آقا تو دلت تنگه تو بدبختی, بشین گریه کن که ... و یا ... , متاسفانه چون آزادی بیان نداریم نمیتونم اینو مطرح کنم, وگرنه 100% به نظر من دلیل ناکامی و شکست ایرانی ها یا کشورها و مردومو و نهادو شرکتهای ناموفق همین آهنگهای منفی هستش. مخصوصا ما ایرانی ها همیشه یا داریم گوش میدیم یا خودمون میخونیم!


برای موسیقی پاپ داخلی دقیقا موافقم و اصلا هم گوش نمیدم. آهنگ خیلی گوش میدم اما پاپ نه! خودم هم کمی موسیقی کار میکنم و فقط میتونم بگم انگیزم رو بیشتر میکنه و بهم انرژی میده. اگر محتوای موسیقی پاپ و سنتی رو مقایسه کنید کاملا مشخصه.
لطفا هر نظری هم دارید در این مورد به این پست پاسخ ندید تا تاپیک منحرف نشه.

----------


## ravand

این اسمی که آقای شهرکی انتخاب کردن بد نیست. دل رو بزنید به دریا انتخاب کنید بره. منم والله همیشه توی انتخاب مشکل داشتم و سخت چیزی رو انتخاب می کردم . میخواستم یه اسم برای سایتم پیدا کنم هر چی فکر میکردم هیچی به ذهنم نمی امد هر چی دامین رو دیدم ثبت شده بود . اخرش اسم محله ی قدیم که توش زندگی میکردم روش گذاشتم. چون توی ذهن می موند و ساده و کوتاه بود  :لبخند گشاده!: 
این بحثی رو که رنگ در مورد آهنگ مطرح کرد من هم در عمل بهش رسیدم . قبلا که آهنگ زیاد گوش میکردم همه اش افسردگی داشتم از وقتی که آهنگ رو گذاشتم کنار، توی زمینه ی برنامه نویسی هم موفق تر عمل کردم و پیشرفت بهتری داشتم .  و می تونم بگم قبلا اصلا نمیتونستم پیشرفتی داشته باشم. 
آقای رنگ بیا با هم نتایج تحقیقاتمون رو جمع آوری کنیم و در مجلات معتبر منتشر کنیم.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان بحث نهاد رو دارین به کجا میکشونید؟ درمورد اهداف نهاد صحبت کنید نه آهنگ! اون دوستانی هم که میگن نهادها همه با پارتی و... افراد رو بالا میبرن، بد نیست به این نکته دقت کنن که این نهاد متشکل از خود برنامه نویسهاست نه کسی خارج از این مجموعه. همه چیز هم قراره بصورت نظر جمعی اداره بشه. پس لطفاً با اینجور شائبه ها، توی دل بقیه رو خالی نکنید و اگه علاقمند و خوشبین نیستین خیلی ساده از کنار این تاپیک بگذرین. با تشکر از شما

----------


## Tarragon

> اقای شهرکی منظورش از اخر عمری به اخر عمر برنامه نویسیش اشاره میکنه
> 
> آخه برنامه نویس عمر مفیدش 5 سال بعد کلا از هم متلاشی میشه:دی


 شما هم هی تکه بنداز  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
چرا شروع نمی کنید؟
برای شروع به چی نیازه؟
من خودم همه جوره پایه ام (کتابیش چی می شه؟)
امید وارم هر چه زود تر شروع کنید.

----------


## Amir_f

الان 37 نفر از دوستان نظر دادن کار مفیدی می خواییم انچام بدیم ولی کلا 15 نفر توی این تاپیک شرکت کردن ! مثل نشست اصفهان نشه که کلی از دوستان موافق بودن و فقط 20 نفر با تمام مشکلاتی که داشتند اومدن !!!
جناب شهرکی ، آقا مهرداد و بقیه دوستان لطفا با رعایت مسائل امنیتی که برای نهاد مشکلی پیش نیاد ، اهداف فعلی که توی ذهن دارین عنوان کنید تا با نظر جمع بتونیم یه جمع بندی کامل داشته باشیم 

(اینم یه نظره دیگه شاید مورد قبول نباشه ) بعد از تشکیل نهاد ، با گذشت یه تاییم خاص اعضایی که توانایی ورود به بخش مدیریت نهاد رو دارند نامزد بشن ( مدیر های فعلی یا نامزد های جدید ، بجز مدیر کل نهاد ! ) تا اعضا بهشون رای بدن و اگه لازم بود تیم مدیریت تغیراتی کنه ، اگه هم لازم نیود که همون تیم قبلی نهاد رو مدیریت کنه .
به قول آقای شهرکی ما یه خانواده ایم ، توی  یه خانواده حتی آرزوی کوچیکترین فرد اینه که بتونه کاری کنه که خانوادش راحت تر زندگی کنن

----------


## shpegah

> باسلام واحترام به همه دوستان
> یک پیشنهاد برای بند های اهداف نهاد داشتم
> فکر میکنم این بند هم اضافه بشه بد نیست که برای ارتقا برنامه نویس ها واهدا خیال راحتراز *عدم کپی غیر مجاز* او ازاینکه اگر کسی کار نوع با خلاقیت وابتکار جدید خودش انجام داد این کار با نام او در همین نهاد ثبت بشه ودر اختیار سایرین قرار بگیره . یعنی دیگران بدون عذاب وجدان از ایده اش برای ارائه کار بهتر استفاده کنند ولی به عنوان یک امتیاز ویژه همه بدانند که اولین بار چه کسی این ابداع را انجام داده و نهاد هم پایین آن را امضا نماید بعنوان شاهد مدعا


 دوستان من این تاپیک رو زدم هیچ کس هیچ نظری روش نداد
منظور من از این تاپیک این بود که هرکس راهکاری به ذهنش میرسه در مورد جاانداختن رعایت کپی رایت توسط اعضا والقا اون به بقیه بیان کنه مگر یکی از اهداف نهاداین نیست؟

----------


## Tarragon

بله هست.
اما باید نهاد شروع به کار کنه غیر از اینه؟
=======================
الان باید مدیران تعیین بشن؟

----------


## Amir_f

> الان باید مدیران تعیین بشن؟


بله بر اساس این پست رزومه خودتون رو به آقا مهرداد بفرستید

----------


## Amir_f

> نوشته شده توسط shpegah  
> باسلام واحترام به همه دوستان
> یک پیشنهاد برای بند های اهداف نهاد داشتم
> فکر میکنم این بند هم اضافه بشه بد نیست که برای ارتقا برنامه نویس ها واهدا خیال راحتراز عدم کپی غیر مجاز او ازاینکه اگر کسی کار نوع با خلاقیت وابتکار جدید خودش انجام داد این کار با نام او در همین نهاد ثبت بشه ودر اختیار سایرین قرار بگیره . یعنی دیگران بدون عذاب وجدان از ایده اش برای ارائه کار بهتر استفاده کنند ولی به عنوان یک امتیاز ویژه همه بدانند که اولین بار چه کسی این ابداع را انجام داده و نهاد هم پایین آن را امضا نماید بعنوان شاهد مدعا


 به نظر من اگه این موضوع رعایت بشه تنها از سمت اعضای نهاد هست و اگه کسی بیرون از نهاد به سورس شما دست پیدا کنه تضمینی نیست که رعایت کنه

----------


## Tarragon

> بله بر اساس این پست رزومه خودتون رو به آقا مهرداد بفرستید


 فکر نکنم در حدی باشم که بتونم جوز مدیران باشم.

----------


## Tarragon

از لحاظ سنی محدودیت داره؟

----------


## MMSHFE

محدودیت خاصی وجود نداره ولی بالأخره باید یکسری شرایط احراز بشه. مثلاً توان مدیریتی و اجرایی. برای مثال، خیلیها هستن که دانش خوبی دارن ولی نمیتونن یک جمع رو مدیریت کنن. بالعکس کسانی هم هستن که دانش بالایی ندارن ولی ذاتاً مدیر هستند. حتی الأمکان ما به دنبال کسانی هستیم (توی هیئت مدیره و مؤسس) که دانش و توان مدیریتی رو با هم داشته باشن. هرکوم از اعضا که چنین خصوصیاتی رو در خودتون سراغ دارین، لطفاً درنگ نکنید.

----------


## colors

> دوستان من این تاپیک رو زدم هیچ کس هیچ نظری روش نداد
> منظور من از این تاپیک این بود که هرکس راهکاری به ذهنش میرسه در مورد جاانداختن رعایت کپی رایت توسط اعضا والقا اون به بقیه بیان کنه مگر یکی از اهداف نهاداین نیست؟


کپی رایت رو باید دولت و پلیس فتا پشتیبانی کنه. ما و نهادو ... برای کپی رایت به جایی نمیرسیم. یکی از سیاست های دولت هم نداشتن حقوق کپی رایت هست که به نظر من سیاست جالبیه و باعث پیشرفت شده.

----------


## Veteran

> سایت اختصاصی نهاد برای قبول سفارش جدید و اعلام قیمت مرجع نهاد بعد از مشورت داخلی با اعضا


یعنی این نهاد یک سری افراد پایه ثابت داره ؟
بر چه اساسی انتخاب میشن ؟

----------


## amin7x

خب اینکه از بحث مدیران که حل شد.
بایید یکم در مورد بخش آموزش نهاد صحبت کنیم.
به نظر من نهاد باید بخش آموزشش از تکنولوژی نوین استفاده کنه یعنی از آخرین نسخه های موجود مثل PHP5 , HTML5 , CSS3 و... .
و آموزش مجازی یک شرط مهم هست توی این فرآیند ، شاید کسی نتونه توی آموزشگاه به صورت فیزیکی شرکت کنه.
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## amin7x

و یک نظر دیگه ای هم دارم اینکه مدیران روی یک پروژه قیمت بگذارن نه برنامه نویسان.

----------


## Tarragon

این 2 نظر آقا امین بسیار عالین کاشکی بشه عملیشون کنید.

----------


## MMSHFE

درمورد آموزشها که قطعاً تکنولوژیهای نوین مطرح خواهد شد. آموزش مجازی و تکثیر فیلمهای آموزشی و... هم درنظر گرفته شده. ازطرف دیگه، برنامه نویسها قیمت خودشون رو در هر پروژه اعلام میکنن و نظر نهایی ازطرف تیم مدیریت با جمع بندی قیمتهای اعلام شده و ارزیابی نهایی پروژه اعلام خواهد شد. درواقع همیشه یک قیمت مرجع ازطرف نهاد به مشتری ارائه میشه و این، تفاوت اصلی ما با سایتهایی مثل پونیشا و... هست.

----------


## amin7x

یه نظر دیگه ای هم دارم.
یک برنامه نویس کمکی هم در پروژه ها داشته باشدم که اگه برنامه نویس اصلی پروژه به هر دلیلی نتونست ادامه بده ، برنامه نویس کمکی جای اون رو بگیره.
انجوری اسم نهاد هم خراب نمیشه.
چه طوره؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بنظرم اگه بجای این کار، برنامه نویسها رو ملزم به رعایت یکسری استانداردها در کدنویسی (مثل کامنت گذاری اصولی و برنامه نویسی شئ گرا با رعایت اصول صحیح و...) کنیم تا درصورت لزوم، برنامه نویس جایگزین به سرعت از پروژه سر در بیاره، بهتره تا اینکه بخوایم نیروی انسانی اضافه درگیر یک پروژه کنیم.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
اگر بشه یه کاری کنید سیستم رقابتی هم باشه .
مثلا در آخر هر پروژه هر شخص یه امتیاز از کارفرما بگیره تا حس رقابتی ایجاد شه در ضمن یه کاری کنید هر کسی نیاد بعنوان برنامه نویس کار کنه یه آزمونی چیزی...
ببخشید اگر خیلی خودمونی نوشتم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

خوب فک کنم چارچوب مشخص شده تقریبا.بقیه هم میان نظراتشونو میدن.خوب نیست یه جمع بندیه کلی بشه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید، عضویت در نهاد آزاده. هر کسی میتونه عضو بشه ولی برحسب تخصصش پروژه دریافت میکنه. حالا اگه پروژه های بزرگتر و جدی میخواد، باید با کمک آموزشها و ابزارهای موجود در نهاد، دانش و مهارت خودش رو ارتقا بده. بنظرم اینطوری بهتره تا اینکه بگیم چون تو آزمون قبول نشدی، اصلاً نمیتونی وارد نهاد بشی. امتیاز هم به افراد قاعدتاً داده میشه ولی ازطرف نهاد نه ازطرف کارفرما. درواقع خود نهاد هست که براساس میزان رعایت استانداردها و تطابق پروژه نهایی با نیازهای اولیه مشتری، کارها رو امتیازبندی میکنه. یکی از مشکلاتی که در برخی سایتهای Freelancer هست، همین موضوعه. یعنی یکنفر میاد هم اکانت کارفرما ایجاد میکنه و هم اکانت کارپرداز. سفارش پروژه میده و مینویسه فقط برای فلانی. بعد خودش انجام میده (یا میگه انجام شد) و امتیاز کامل هم میده و اعتبارش رو بالا میبره.

----------


## manij_mhm

ایده خوبیه. فقط یکم زمان نیاز داره تا جا بیوفته. 
فقط اینکه ارتباط از طریق نت باشه بهتره. یا حداقل از طریق نت هم بشه در ارتباط بود.

----------


## armsoftpc

> ببینید، عضویت در نهاد آزاده. هر کسی میتونه عضو بشه ولی برحسب تخصصش پروژه  دریافت میکنه. حالا اگه پروژه های بزرگتر و جدی میخواد، باید با کمک  آموزشها و ابزارهای موجود در نهاد، دانش و مهارت خودش رو ارتقا بده. بنظرم  اینطوری بهتره تا اینکه بگیم چون تو آزمون قبول نشدی، اصلاً نمیتونی وارد  نهاد بشی.


سلام ، الان از این جنبه بهش نگاه کردم، بنظرم پیشنهاد شما خیلی بهرته. 
اما روش دقیق کار نهاد چه جوریه؟  من پست اولتون رو نگاه کردم :



> 3- تقسیم پروژه ها به صورت منصفانه و گردشی بین اعضا به نحوی که اعضای نهاد، بیکار نمونن


اگر تعداد افراد بعد مدتی به بالای 500 نفر برسه چطور میتونید همزمان این همه نفر رو مدیریت کنید و این که از کجا می خواهید متوجه شید که سطح سواد هر کدوم برای انجام پروژه چقدر است؟

این طور که به نظر میرسه با این روش نمیشه تعداد افراد زیادی رو مدیریت کرد که هر روز به تعدادشان افزوده می شود و شاید این کار به شکست برسد.
به نظر من خط مشی سایت های مناقصه ای واضح تر است و این که هر چه تعداد کاربرانشان بیشتر شود باز جوابگوی آنان هستند.

----------


## MRmoon

به نظر من بايد سيستم رجيستر نداشته باشه.

بعد از مثلا گرفتن تست و رزومه مدير(يا مديران) خودش(يا خودشون) براي فرد يك اكانت باز كنن.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> سلام ، الان از این جنبه بهش نگاه کردم، بنظرم پیشنهاد شما خیلی بهرته. 
> اما روش دقیق کار نهاد چه جوریه؟  من پست اولتون رو نگاه کردم :
> اگر تعداد افراد بعد مدتی به بالای 500 نفر برسه چطور میتونید همزمان این همه نفر رو مدیریت کنید و این که از کجا می خواهید متوجه شید که سطح سواد هر کدوم برای انجام پروژه چقدر است؟
> 
> این طور که به نظر میرسه با این روش نمیشه تعداد افراد زیادی رو مدیریت کرد که هر روز به تعدادشان افزوده می شود و شاید این کار به شکست برسد.
> به نظر من خط مشی سایت های مناقصه ای واضح تر است و این که هر چه تعداد کاربرانشان بیشتر شود باز جوابگوی آنان هستند.


 خوب 500 نفر میتونه تقسیم بشه به چند گروه و هر گروه مدیری داره.بعد پروژه ای که هر گروه میگیره بسته به بزرگیو کوچیکیش مشخص میتونه بشه که فردی انجام بشه یا تیمی.
از طرف دیگه همه ی اعضا پروفایل و ثبت سوابقی دارن که از رو اون و حالا تدابیره دیگه ای که اضافه میشه میتونه کمک کنه که منصفانه بین اعضا تقسیم بشه.
بنظرم اگه واسه تعداد بالای اعضا تقسیم به گروه هایی شدن خوبه که جدای از اعضا که سوابقی دارن گروه ها هم همه چیشون ثبت بشه.که با اینکار آمار دست مدیریت باشه که حالا نیاز بود چینش عوض بشه یا برای پروژه های بزرگتر یا یک گروه انتخاب کنه یا از بین گروه ها کساییرو انتخاب کنه و حالا هر کار مثبتی که بشه.اینجوری شاید مدیریت افراد و پروژه ها راحتتر بشه و هم حس رقابت میتونه ایجاد کنه حالا دیگه اینها اثر مثبت داره یا منفی دیگه نمیدونم.
البته اینا همش در حد یه فکر بود.

----------


## ravand

آقا یه پیشنهاد.
بیام وقتی سایت راه اندازی شد. یه جور کسب درآمد برای افراد عادی که وبلاگ و وبسایت هم دارن راه بندازیم. این به نفع پیشرفت نهاد هست. ببینید . ما میایم از وبمستر ها میخوایم که توی یه قسمتی از سایت ثبت نام کنن و لینکی دریافت کنن و اون لینک رو بذارن توی سایت یا وبلاگشون بعد مشتری از اون لینک که وارد سایت بشه و مشتری ما بشه ما میایم یکی دو درصد به وبمستر پورسانت میدیم. همین باعث میشه خیلی ها بهمون اعتماد کنند و آمار متشری ها بره بالا و یه عده ای هم جدا یه درآمدی داشته باشن . باور کنید اگه به طرف هزار تومن هم بدید و بهشون حقیقت رو بگید یه روزه هزار نفر میان تبلیغات ما رو روی سایت و وبلاگشون قرار میدن. باید سعی کنیم حقیقت رو بگیم . 
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## meisam3322

با سلام ،

دوستان عزیز یه روز گذشته و فقط بحث های حاشیه ای پست میشه. البته من از پیام های خصوصی خبری ندارم و امیدوارم بهتر از وضعیت این تاپیک باشه. به نظر من بهتره بیاین این تاپیک رو توی تالار های .net هم عنوان کنین شاید دوستان اونجا بتونن کمکی کنن یا در پیشبرد اهداف قدمی بردارند. خیلی ها از این موضوع خبری ندارند. بهتره به جای php کاران ، نهاد طراحان و برنامه نویسان وب سایت باشه. الان این تاپیک دارای 128 پست هست و هیچ کس در مورد مواردی که در پست اول عنوان شده نظری نداره. به نظر من بهتره در مورد اون 13 آیتمی که در پست اول بیان شده بحث کنیم. بهتره ستون های نهاد رو هر چه قویتر ایجاد کنیم.

شما فرمودید : تعریف پروژه های جدید مطابق با نیاز روز جامعه IT ، قبول پروژه از مشتریان و قیمتگذاری عادلانه . چه راهکارهایی رو برای جلب مشتری در نظر دارید ؟ پروژه ها رو کیا تعریف می کنن ؟ قیمت گذاری عادلانه یعنی چه ؟؟ 

تقسیم پروژه ها به صورت منصفانه و گردشی بین اعضا به نحوی که اعضای نهاد، بیکار نمونن  . همانطور که دوستان  فرمودند اگر اعضا 500 تا که کمه ، 5000 تا شد. چطور پروژه ها رو تقسیم می کنین ؟؟؟!!!! 

چه option هایی برای قیمت گذاری پروژه ها در نظر دارید ؟؟ کیفیت کار رو چه طور ارزیابی می کنید . همانطور که میدونید یک پروژه و یا کوچکتر مثلا عوضیت در وب رو هر کی به روش خودش اجرا میکنه و کد مینویسه. البته گفتین قصد ایجاد فریم ورک رو دارید جهت استاندارد سازی (به نظرتون یه مقدار سمبولیک نیست ؟) . به نظر من این نمیتونه جواب بده. به جای اینکار به نظر منه حقیر بهتره کلاس های آموزشی اصول کد نویسی و مستند سازی و تحلیل پروژه و ... برگزار کنین.

دوستان عزیزی که در راس کار هستند لطفا به این سوالات پاسخ بدن و فکر می کنم ایم سوالات ، سوال های دوستان زیاد دیگری هم هست.

----------


## colors

منم فکر میکنم اگه بشه مثلا برای هر قسمت از کشور(شمال, شرق, جنوب و غرب) گروهی رو با خود افراد ساکن در بخش موردنظر همراه با یک مدیر ارشد که طبق توانایی هاش انتخاب میشه داشته باشیم و مشتریانی از قسمت مربوط به گروه هست رو, گروه مربوطه انجام بده. مثلا اگه مشتری از جنوب کشور داشتیم, گروه مربوط به جنوب کشور کار رو انجام بده.

بعدشم اگه اینطور شد, مدیران ارشد نهاد دیگه لازم نیست هر دستور و قانونی رو برای تمام افراد عضو نهاد ارائه کنن, فقط کافیه دستورات و جریانات کلی رو با مدیر گروه ها انجام داد و در صورت صلاحدید مدیر گروه مطالب و ... رو برای اعضای گروه ارائه بدن.

حتی میتونیم در بخشهای که افراد گروه زیاد هستن, چند گروه تشکیل بشه. 
در کل حتما باید چارت سازمانی مشخص و دقیقی داشته باشیم که هر هماهنگی و ... نیاز به ارائه برای X نفر رو نداشته باشه.


در جواب دوستمون که گفتن: کیفیت کار رو چه طور ارزیابی می کنید؟ به نظر من بهتره تو کل نهاد در هر بخشی ( امنیت - دید بصری - پرفورمنس - سرعت - قدرت و ... ) افراد برتری رو با تست ها و توانایی هاشون انتخاب کنیم و ارزیابی و کنترل پروژه ها به گردن این افراد باشه.

----------


## amin7x

من به بخش آموزش نهاد بیشتر اهمیت میدم ، چون به نظر من مهم ترین قسمت برای آینده کشور و خود برنامه نویسا است و باید بهش اهمیت داده بشه.
توی آموزش آنلاین قبلا کمی تحقیق کردم.
و یک نظر دیگه ای هم دارم اینکه برای آموزش آنلاین حداقل یک جلسه حضوری برای رفع اشکال یا هر گونه پرسش باید برگذار بشه.
و اینکه آموزش هم به صورت دانلود باشه هم به صورت ارسال DVD به درب منزل که اونایی دسترسی به اینترنت پر سرعت ندارند هم بتونن استفاده لازم رو ببرند.

----------


## Jarvis

> منم فکر میکنم اگه بشه مثلا برای هر قسمت از کشور(شمال, شرق, جنوب و غرب)  گروهی رو با خود افراد ساکن در بخش موردنظر همراه با یک مدیر ارشد که طبق  توانایی هاش انتخاب میشه داشته باشیم و مشتریانی از قسمت مربوط به گروه هست  رو, گروه مربوطه انجام بده. مثلا اگه مشتری از جنوب کشور داشتیم, گروه  مربوط به جنوب کشور کار رو انجام بده.


الان اصفهان که وسط کشوره رو گذاشتی توی کدوم قسمت ؟؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## colors

> الان اصفهان که وسط کشوره رو گذاشتی توی کدوم قسمت ؟؟


هر چهار طرف میشه.
البته میشه استانهای بزرگ رو هر کدام گروه جداگانه ای داد.

----------


## MMSHFE

دقت کنید که پروژه هایی که نهاد تعریف میکنه، معمولاً کوچک نیستن و نیاز به کار گروهی داره و برای تقویت قدرت همکاری و از بین بردن امکان ایجاد قطب در نهاد، توی هر پروژه اعضای گروه از بین کسانی که با توجه به سوابق، توانایی انجام اون پروژه رو دارن و وقتشون هم آزاده، بطور تصادفی انتخاب میشن. بعلاوه وقتی اعضای نهاد زیاد بشه، طبیعتاً پروژه های بزرگتری هم قابلیت اجرا پیدا میکنن. مثلاً ممکنه توی یک پروژه، حدوداً 100 نفر همکار بشن (چنین پروژه ای رو توی شرکت خودمون داریم انجام میدیم و تصورش دور از ذهن نیست، مثلاً پروژه ای در حد FaceBook). مطمئن باشین بازار خلاقیت و نوآوری در صنعت IT اینقدر جا برای رشد داره که 500 نفر که سهله، 50 هزار نفر هم توش بیکار نمونن. ازطرفی همونطور که قبلاً اشاره کردم، فعلاً بنظرم بهتره تمرکزمون روی جامعه PHPکارها باشه و اگه تونستیم توی این جامعه کوچکتر از کل، به موفقیت برسیم و نواقص کار رو سریعاً رفع کنیم و به وضعیت پایداری رسیدیم، اونوقت میتونیم گسترش بدیم چون بقیه تالارها همونطور که اشاره کردین، با روندی که طی شده تا ایده تشکیل نهاد به این مرحله برسه آشنا نیستن و همون اول کار ممکنه مسائلی رو مطرح کنن که توی روحیه خود ما هم تأثیر منفی بگذاره و به شکست منتهی بشیم یا اگه شکست هم نخوریم، نظر بقیه درمورد نهاد بد بشه ولی وقتی نهاد با قدرت شکل گرفته باشه و بقیه برنامه نویسها رو هم جذب کنه، با علاقه و پشتکار و جدیت وارد نهاد خواهند شد.

----------


## colors

فکر میکنم طرح چند گروهی شدنی رو که من مطرح کردم, خیلی مزایا داره!

اول از همه وقتی مشتری از شرق کشور داشته باشیم, بهتره افراد ساکن در غرب کشور(گروه شرقی) کارشونو تحویل بگیره. اینطوری گروه کارپرداز با سلیقه و آداب و رسوم مردم خودش بیشتر از منی که تو غرب هستم آشناست و بهتر میتونه باهاشون ارتباط برقرار کنه ونهایتا کار بهتری ارائه بده. مطمئنا این میتونه نتایج بهتری داشته باشه. حتی میشه در صورت لزوم گروه یک یا چند جلسه با مشتری به صورت حضوری ملاقات کنه و تحلیل, سوالات و مشکلات مشتری رو بهتره و سریع رفع کنه.

دوم مدیر هر گروه میتونه توانایی ها و استعدادهای که داره رو طی چندین جلسه حظوری برای افراد گروه ارائه بده و یا اگه نیاز به هماهنگی, تشویق و یا رفع اشکالی باشه همه افراد گروه ,سریع دور هم جمع بشن و دیگه لازم نباشه یه فرد 15 ساله تنهایی 20 ساعت تو اتوبوس بشینه باید یه شهر غریب مث اصفهان یا ... . 
باید تقسیم بندی رو طوری انجام داد که اعضاء گروهها بتونن تو روز روشن دوره هم جمع شن و تا قبل از شب همگی دوباره پیش خانواده هاشون باشن. *خدای نکرده اگه اتفاقی برای یکی از بچه ها بیفته کی میخواد جوابگو باشه؟*
سوم چند قطبی بودن نهاد اصلا فکر بدی نیست ها. هر گروه تلاش میکنه تا بخش و منطقه خودش رو پر بارتر و در واقع کاری تر کنه. مثلا تو وب سایتمون گروه ها و حتی افراد برتر رو معرفی میکنیم که حداقل یه حس رقابتی بین گروه ها و اعضا باشه که انگیزه لازم رو بهشون بده. چه میدونم حتی میشه برای گروه های برتر در پایان هر سال جوایز یا ... در نظر گرفت.

چهارم هم طبق حرف خودتون مثلا اگه اعضای نهاد به 50 هزار نفر برسه( فقط به عنوان مثال) میدونید کنترل, تقسیم و مدیریت این همه عضو که همگی خواهان درآمد بالا و ... هستن یعنی چی؟ این میتونه افراد ناراضی یا حتی دشمنان زیادی رو برای نهادمون همراه داشته باشه.!! 

حتی اگه گروه ی در محیط اسکانشون پروژه ای نباشه, باید مجبور به بازاریابی و مشتری یابی برای خدمات و محصولاتمون باشن. اینطوری باید کل کشور رو با نام نهاد تحت تاثیر قرار داد. هر شخصی با رزومه نهاد وارد یه اداره, شرکت و ... ای بشه و اگه کمی توانای بیان داشته باشه میتونه مشتری رو جذب کنه. 

حتی میتونیم برای مدیران ارشد گروه ها دوره های مشتری یابی و بازاریابی تشکیل بدیم و مدیران به اعضا گروهشون انتقال بدن, که بنده شخصا تو این کار پایه هستم. قرار نیست همه چی به برنامه نویسی ختم بشه. باید مدیران کلی نهاد انقدر تو همه زمینه ها توانا باشن که قردا پس فردا خواستم پروژه یا گردهمای نشست عمومی چیزی داشتیم بتونیم از نهاد و توانایی هامون دفاع کنیم, حتی اسم و رسم نهاد رو فراگیر کینم.

*مطمئنم با توانای های که هر کدام از اعضاء گروهمون دارن, بتونیم طی 3-5 سال پروژه های بزرگ ملی و بین المللی رو دریافت و اجرا کنیم.*

----------


## amin7x

خب یک مشکل دیگه ای هم هست ، اینجا توی بندرعباس سالی شاید 5 پروژه IT باشه.
اون وقت تکلیف ما چیه؟
در مورد اون نظرتون که پروژه شرق رو غرب انجام بده.
اون وقت به نظر شما پروژه های جنوبی کمتر از پروژه های شمالی نیست؟ اگه اینجوری باشه که شمالی ها ورشکست و جنوبی ها پولدار میشن. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## colors

> خب یک مشکل دیگه ای هم هست ، اینجا توی بندرعباس سالی شاید 5 پروژه IT باشه.
> اون وقت تکلیف ما چیه؟
> در مورد اون نظرتون که پروژه شرق رو غرب انجام بده.
> اون وقت به نظر شما پروژه های جنوبی کمتر از پروژه های شمالی نیست؟ اگه اینجوری باشه که شمالی ها ورشکست و جنوبی ها پولدار میشن.


تو پست بالا توضیح دادم

----------


## MMSHFE

نمیدونم شاید نظر بقیه جور دیگه ای باشه ولی حقیقتش من با تشکیل قطب در نهاد موافق نیستم چون تجربه ثابت کرده ما ایرانیها جنبه رقابت سالم رو نداریم و بعضاً بجای رشد دادن خودمون، بقیه رو میخوایم تضعیف کنیم. به مرور هم با بزرگ شدن نهاد، کنترل چنین اوضاعی مشکل میشه. البته قطعاً نهاد در شهرهای مختلف نمایندگی خواهد داشت که وظیفه انجام کارهایی مثل مصاحبه درمورد پروژه و تعیین شرایط و نحوه انجام و بطور کلی انجام کارهای مهندسی نرم افزار قبل از انجام پروژه رو بعهده بگیرن ولی نه اینطور که هر گروهی برای خودش تجزیه و تحلیل کنه. اینطوری پروژه های نهاد از حالت یکدست و استاندارد فاصله زیادی میگیره و یک گروه بخاطر اعضای با استعداد بیشتری که داره، خیلی رشد میکنه و گروه دیگه نه. درنتیجه پروژه ها رو دیگه نمیشه به نحوی تقسیم کرد که همه اعضا با هم رشد کنن و همیشه هم پروژه داشته باشن. برخلاف نظر شما، من شخصاً موافق تشکیل یا حتی معرفی نفرات یا گروههای برتر نیستم. دوست ندارم اعضای نهاد مثل وضعیت یک بیابان باشن که توش چندتا گل رز خوشگل هم داشته باشیم. منظورم اینه که گل رز نخواستیم، ولی همه رو حداقل در حد چمن رشد بدیم. به نظر خودتون، یک بیابان با چندتا گل رز قشنگتره یا باغچه ای که گل رز نداره ولی همه اش در حد چمن سرسبزه؟ اینطوری اگه یک پروژه اومد که نیاز به تخصص بالا داشت، همیشه توی نهاد افراد متخصص داریم و مجبور نیستیم کار رو به یک تیم خاص واگذار کنیم. اگه قرار به ایجاد قطب باشه که خارج از نهاد هم میتونن چند نفر با هم تشکیل گروه بدن. دیگه چه نیازی به نهاد هست؟ فقط قراره اسم و برند نهاد رو یدک بکشن و با اعتبارش پروژه بگیرن، حتی به قیمت اینکه بقیه اعضا پروژه خوب گیرشون نیاد؟ ارتباط با ادارات رو هم برحسب تجربه میگم باید بسپریم به خود نهاد و مکاتبات اداری و رسمی. مطمئن باشید توی ایران حتی اگه با اسم گوگل یک شخص وارد یک اداره بشه، تحویلش نمیگیرن ولی اگه با همون اسم گوگل، یک نامه رسمی برای اداره ازطرف خود گوگل نوشته بشه، روی همون نامه قرارداد رو میبندن. البته قطعاً پروژه هایی که اقلیم توش مدنظر باشه (مثل طراحی وب سایت با موضع معرفی یک منطقه خاص و...) به اعضایی از همون منطقه سپرده میشه ولی اینطور نیست که تیم شرق و غرب و... داشته باشیم. چرا یک نفر از شمال کشور نتونه توی یک پروژه که بحث اقلیم توش مطرح نیست، با یک نفر از جنوب کشور همکاری کنه؟

----------


## amin7x

> تو پست بالا توضیح دادم


منظورتون از محصولات نهاد چیه؟

----------


## colors

> نمیدونم شاید نظر بقیه جور دیگه ای باشه ولی حقیقتش من با تشکیل قطب در نهاد موافق نیستم چون تجربه ثابت کرده ما ایرانیها جنبه رقابت سالم رو نداریم و بعضاً بجای رشد دادن خودمون، بقیه رو میخوایم تضعیف کنیم. به مرور هم با بزرگ شدن نهاد، کنترل چنین اوضاعی مشکل میشه. البته قطعاً نهاد در شهرهای مختلف نمایندگی خواهد داشت که وظیفه انجام کارهایی مثل مصاحبه درمورد پروژه و تعیین شرایط و نحوه انجام و بطور کلی انجام کارهای مهندسی نرم افزار قبل از انجام پروژه رو بعهده بگیرن ولی نه اینطور که هر گروهی برای خودش تجزیه و تحلیل کنه. اینطوری پروژه های نهاد از حالت یکدست و استاندارد فاصله زیادی میگیره و یک گروه بخاطر اعضای با استعداد بیشتری که داره، خیلی رشد میکنه و گروه دیگه نه. درنتیجه پروژه ها رو دیگه نمیشه به نحوی تقسیم کرد که همه اعضا با هم رشد کنن و همیشه هم پروژه داشته باشن. برخلاف نظر شما، من شخصاً موافق تشکیل یا حتی معرفی نفرات یا گروههای برتر نیستم. دوست ندارم اعضای نهاد مثل وضعیت یک بیابان باشن که توش چندتا گل رز خوشگل هم داشته باشیم. منظورم اینه که گل رز نخواستیم، ولی همه رو حداقل در حد چمن رشد بدیم. به نظر خودتون، یک بیابان با چندتا گل رز قشنگتره یا باغچه ای که گل رز نداره ولی همه اش در حد چمن سرسبزه؟ اینطوری اگه یک پروژه اومد که نیاز به تخصص بالا داشت، همیشه توی نهاد افراد متخصص داریم و مجبور نیستیم کار رو به یک تیم خاص واگذار کنیم. اگه قرار به ایجاد قطب باشه که خارج از نهاد هم میتونن چند نفر با هم تشکیل گروه بدن. دیگه چه نیازی به نهاد هست؟ فقط قراره اسم و برند نهاد رو یدک بکشن و با اعتبارش پروژه بگیرن، حتی به قیمت اینکه بقیه اعضا پروژه خوب گیرشون نیاد؟ ارتباط با ادارات رو هم برحسب تجربه میگم باید بسپریم به خود نهاد و مکاتبات اداری و رسمی. مطمئن باشید توی ایران حتی اگه با اسم گوگل یک شخص وارد یک اداره بشه، تحویلش نمیگیرن ولی اگه با همون اسم گوگل، یک نامه رسمی برای اداره ازطرف خود گوگل نوشته بشه، روی همون نامه قرارداد رو میبندن. البته قطعاً پروژه هایی که اقلیم توش مدنظر باشه (مثل طراحی وب سایت با موضع معرفی یک منطقه خاص و...) به اعضایی از همون منطقه سپرده میشه ولی اینطور نیست که تیم شرق و غرب و... داشته باشیم. چرا یک نفر از شمال کشور نتونه توی یک پروژه که بحث اقلیم توش مطرح نیست، با یک نفر از جنوب کشور همکاری کنه؟


والا نمیدونم, ولی بدون هیچ رقابتی هیچ انگیزه ای وجود نداره.
خلاصه بهتره کمی به افرادی که گل رز نیستن, بها داده بشه که بیشتر روی زندگی و کارشون تلاشو تمرکز کنن. منظورم اینه که وقتی یه آدم بی توجه, به زندگیش, مسئولیتهای مثل مدیریت گروهی رو به عهدش بزاری اونوقته که به خودش میاد و میفهمه که با کمی تلاش میتونه موفق بشه.
بازم خلاصه, با اینکه مهمترین بحث نهاد, درآمد زایی برای اعضا هست, به نظرم کمی هم به اخلاقیات و دیگر جنبه های مثبت زندگی توجه کنیم, نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## colors

> منظورتون از محصولات نهاد چیه؟


مثلا نهاد میتونه CMS ها یا حتی سرویسهای ارائه پیامک یا هاستینگ و ... رو به صورت اصولی و قوی توی نهاد تولید و برای فروش و کسب درآمد استفاده بشه. 
حتی میشه برای تامین هزینه های خود نهاد هم از این محصولات کمک گرفت.

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش فکر نمیکنم کسی که خودش مهارت و تخصص و بازار کار خوب داره اصلاً سراغ نهاد بیاد. این نهاد در اصل برای پیشرفت کسانی هست که مهارت کافی ندارن. امتیاز اصلی که افراد ماهر در نهاد کسب میکنن اینه که تا وقتی که بقیه به مهارت اونها نرسیدن، پروژه هایی که در حیطه تخصص اونهاست فقط به اونها میرسه. بنابراین اگه میخوان باز هم پروژه زیاد داشته باشن، باید مطالب جدیدتر رو یاد بگیرن و این میشه رقابت سالم. نه اینکه توی یک شهر یک گروه اسم و رسم پیدا کنه و هرچی پروژه است بگیره ولی یک گروه دیگه نتونه به موفقیت اون گروه برسه. درواقع ما میخوایم همه جا اسم نهاد بپیچه نه اسم اعضا. اعضای نهاد، رزومه کاری خاص خودشون رو دارن که توی اون مشخص شده در چه پروژه هایی همکاری داشتن ولی فعالیتشون باید همه جا با برند نهاد باشه نه تیم یا شرکت خودشون.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
قطبی کردن هم فایده داره هم ضرر.
فایده اش اینه که  (مثلا :)
مثلا در کردستان شخصی می خواد سایتش  رو دو زبانه کنه مسلما کسی که توی کرمان یا بندر عباس نمی تونه بخوبی کسی که در کردستانه سایت رو دو زبانه کنه آخه با زبان کردی آشنا نیست.
و ضررش رو هم آقا امین گفتن ممکه در بندر عباس سالی 5 تا پروژه باشه اما در تهران 50 تا (بعنوان مثال) اینجوری چطوری باید کار کرد؟
نتیجه :فکر کنم باید 1 ماه رو بصورت آزمایشی منطقه ای کرد تا ببینیم چی می شه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بنظر من بهتره به جای این کار، پروژه های خاصی که احتیاج به نیروی کار بومی دارن (که تعدادشون هم در مقابل حجم کل پروژه ها زیاد نیست) رو بین اعضای همون منطقه تقسیم کنیم. بالأخره خود نهاد میفهمه هر کدوم از اعضاش از چه منطقه کشور هستن. یه ایمیل میزنه به اعضای همون منطقه و پرژه رو مشخص میکنه و میگه اعلام آمادگی کنن و از بین اونها بر اساس شرایط و نیازهای پروژه و تخصص، تعدادی تفکیک میشن و از بین این تعداد، بطور رندوم یک تیم تشکیل میشه. اینطوری مزیت دیگری که داره هماینه که اعضا مرتباً با برنامه نویسهای مختلف و جدیدی در کشور آشنا میشن.

----------


## ravand

منم فکر میکنم قطبی کردن همچین بحث مهمی نیست باید به مسائل مهمتری بپردازیم. الان که کسی فعلا به نامی که آقای شهرکی برای سایت انتخاب کردن مخالفتی نداره پس بریم سراغ بحث بعدی . حالا این سایت رو کی و چجوری میخواید راه اندازی کنید؟ منظورم اینه که به صورت گروهی؟ یا یکی دو نفر فقط میخوان مسئولیت راه اندازیش رو بر عهده بگیرن؟ یا کلاً میخواد بعد از نشست تصمیم به راه اندازیش بگیرد؟ دوستان تماشاچی نباشن و نظرات خودشون رو اعلام کنند.
متشکرم.

----------


## Veteran

اگر بخوایم اینجوری پیش بریم سالها طول میکشه تا به نتیجه برسیم
یک سایت میخوایم بزنیم و اونرو ثبت کنیم
===
درسته  نظرخواهی از  دوستان امر مهمیه
اما کار رو عقب میندازه(به این صورتی که ما داریم بحث میکنیم)
جناب شهرکی اشاره کردن که سایتی مشابه پونیشا خواهد بود با یکسری تفاوت ها
حالا اگر میخواین بزنین بسم الله
اما اینکه بیایم بگیم اسمش چی باشه
نمیدونم دو قطبی باشه 3 قطبی باشه و ....
منو های سایت چی باشه
سال ها به طول خواهد انجامید
بحث الکی چرا میکنین !
4 صفحه پست هست اما .....
اساس سایت امکانات رو مشخص کنین
بگین ایناهاس
اینجوریه.چیزی مده نظر دارین بگین به سایت اصاف و یا تغییر بدیم

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
موافقم
اسم که انتخاب شده.
بنظرم کار بصورت گروهی باشه بهتره آخه کسی که 1 صفحه رو بتونه کمک کنه می دونه چه زحمتی برای سایت کشیده شده.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بیشتر رو این بحث کنید که پروژه ها چطوری تخصیص داده بشه
معیار های رقابتی که میگید چیه ؟

تو سایت های پونیشا به عنان مثال : 
رثابت یعنی قیمت پایین بدی و وقت داشته باشی و شک نکن پروژه مال تو هست

بحث  بعدی اینه که پارامتر استانداردی برای انجام پروژ] نیست که مثلا فلان فریم  ورک باید باشه + فلان تکنولوژی باید باشه و هیچ ضوابطیی نیست....
و از  اونور موقع تحویل بعد از 1 ماه معطی راهی مطمون نیست که بتونی پیگیری کنی  که چقدر از کار تموم شد و چطوری داره پیش میره و چه نمره ای و تا الان کسب  کرده پروژه ؟؟
و از اونور هم هم کارفرما و هم پیمانکار میتونند شونه خالی کنند
اگه کارفرما پول نده وقتش و از دست داده و اگه پیمانگار بد کار کنه کسی هم نمیتونه یقشو بگیره که بگه چرا ؟

باید  یک نظم استاندارد باشه برای تقسیم چون اگه قرار نباشه خود نهاد نظارت کنه و  کارفما ندونه کدوم نهاد و تیم و برای مسئولیت های اینده بشناسه میشه مثل  پونیشا که حتی طرف و نمیتونی پیدا کنی و اطلاعات تماس نداری و قیمت هم هرچی  بگه هست...

تازه بحث بعدی اینه که مهر نهاد میخوره پای اون  کار...اون نرم افزار اگه اصولی تولید نشه دیگه قابل پشتیبانی نیست اگه  داکیومن نویسی نشه دیگه قابل بازیابی مجدد نیست میشه بزن در رو...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

در حال حاضر بهتره فقط دوستان PHP باشیم.
چون ارایش خودمون و شکل بدیم بهتره و این دوستان ای که با هم هستیم و نسبتا با خصوصیات و تخصص همدیگه اشنایی داریم و بتونیم مدیریت کنیم خیلی خوب هست.
بعد از اون که به یک سیاست و روال خوب برای انجام کارها و اهدافمون رسیدیم میتونیم تو حوضه های دیگه نیرو جذب کنیم تحت قالب خودمون
همینجور میتونیم فریم وردک اختصاصی تولید کنیم
درگیر کردند بچه های دیگه که گاها مارو شاید قبول نداشته باشند دو دستگی پیش میاره
پس ما یک بستر بوجود میاریم تا اونا فقط استفاده کنند

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
برای داکیومنت نویسی می شه بعد از تحویل پروژه یه مدیر نگاه کنه اگر داکیومنت نویسی نشده باشه در صدی از پول پیش نهاد بمونه تا پروژه کامل شه.

----------


## saman-arsenal

بازم من 3روز نبودم کلی اتفاق افتاد اینجا که مجبور شدم 4 صفحه پست و یکجا بخونم :لبخند گشاده!: 
منم نظرمو در مورد اسم میگم هرچند که بحثش تموم شده من با اسم آریارایان موافقم هرچند که ژوگل هم راحتی و ماندگاری خودشو داره به هر حال آریارایان بهتره
بعدش اینکه اگه قراره تمام این تصمیم گیری ها در مورد اهداف و کارهایی که نهاد باید انجام بده همینجا گرفته بشه و تصویب بشه بعد اونوقت نشست بابل که قراره برگزار بشه قراره ما چیکار کنیم؟؟؟
من میگم که بحث هایی که اینجا میشه خوبه اما تصمیم نهایی باید با حضور اعضا و گفته گوهای رودرو گرفته بشه  این بحث ها میتونه مارو از انجام بحث های حاشیه ای توو نشست حضوری دور کنه اما اینکه تصمیم نهایی و اینجا بگیریم به نظرم کار درستی نیس چون هم اعضا از صحبت هایی که در قالب پیام خصوصی میشه خبر ندارن هم اینکه ممکنه از نوشته ها گاهی اوقات برداشت های بدی گرفته بشه که واقعا مقصود نویسنده او نبوده که این مشکل توو نشست حضوری به مراتب خیلی کمتره

به هر حال این نظر منه که قطعا مخالف و موافقی داره

----------


## MMSHFE

درسته، هیچ تصمیمی بطور قطع فعلاً گرفته نمیشه مگه اینکه در جلسه حضوری مطرح و به اجماع برسه. فعلاً همه دارن پیشنهادات و راهکارهایی که به ذهنشون میرسه رو مطرح میکنن تا به قول شما توی نشست بعدی، بحثهای حاشیه ای نداشته باشیم و مسیر فکری مشخصی رو دنبال کنیم.

----------


## mohsen6500

نظر من اینه که اسم تصویب شده تقریبا 
کلیات هم که تقریبا نوشته شده
پس 
سایت رو راه اندازی کنید
چه اشکالی داره مثلا یک ماه به صورت آزمایشی شروع به فعالیت کنید تا بعد از اینکه به نقاط ضعفی اگر احیانا بود واقف شده و اونارو حل کنیم
اونوقت که زیرپامون سفت شد به طور رسمی اعلام وجود کنیم
به نظر من خیلی از جزئیات و مشکلات تا وقتی که توی موقعیتش قرار نگیریم رو نمیتونیم حل کنیم یا اصلا بدونیم یه همچین مشکلی هم هست
خلاصه یه یاعلی بگید و دست به کار شید
ماهم در کنار دوستان به عنوان حامی معنوی میتونیم فعالیت کنیم
یاعلی

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان هیچ مشکلی وجو نداره برای راه اندازی سایت
اگه هم مشکلی بود میتونیم تغییرات بدیم تو 2 ماه مقلا کار ازمایشی
فعلا اون اهداف ما زیاد مورد بررسی قرار نگرفت بیشتر پست ها بابت اسم بود و بحث های حاشیه ای
دقت کنید که قوانینی که قراره الان از ثمره این تبادل نطرات عملی بشه همون قوانینی که ممکنه رو شما اعمال بشه و چه بسا بعدا خوشتون نیاد یا ازش ایراد بگیرید 
پس الان که وقت تصویبش هست نظر بدید و همچنین مهمتر از همه کمک کنید تا راه روشن تری و انتخاب کنیم

----------


## MMSHFE

بنظرم قبل از طراحی سایت، دنبال کارهای ثبت نهاد تحت عنوان یک شرکت باشیم بهتره. فکر میکنم نوع «مسئولیت محدود» برای فعالیت نهاد مناسبتر باشه. لطفاً در این مورد نظر بدین.

----------


## saman-arsenal

به نظر منم مسئولیت محدود برای شروع کار خوبه حالا بعدا که نهاد فعالیتش گسترش پیدا کرد میتونیم نوعشو عوض کنیم

----------


## mohsen6500

> بنظرم قبل از طراحی سایت، دنبال کارهای ثبت نهاد تحت عنوان یک شرکت باشیم بهتره. فکر میکنم نوع «مسئولیت محدود» برای فعالیت نهاد مناسبتر باشه. لطفاً در این مورد نظر بدین.


بنده هم با ثبت نهاد موافقم 
با مسئولیت محدود هم خوبه 
در راستای اون هم سایت رو راه اندازی کنید
خیلی هم خوب

----------


## Tarragon

میشه بگید مسئولیت محدود یعنی چی؟

----------


## MMSHFE

این لینکها رو ببینید:
*شرکت با مسئولیت محدود چیست؟*
*تعریف شرکت با مسئولیت محدود*
*فرق شرکتهای مسئولیت محدود و سهامی خاص چیه؟*

----------


## SONITAJ

عالیه خیلی خیلی عالی چون هم بازار بهم ریخته ایران توی این زمینه را درست میکنه وهم به همه یاد میده مطابق استاندارهای لازم وبین المللی را که یاد می گیرند کار انجام دهند وهم رقابت سالم وسازنده ای بین برنامه نویس ها ایجا می کنه.
فقط یک سوال :
هرکس با هر سطحی از برنامه نویسی میتونه از این نهاد استفاده کنه یا نه سطح خاصی از برنامه نویس ها میتوانند عضو نهاد باشند واز ان استفاده ببرند؟این سوال را بخاطر خودم پرسیدم نه هیچ کس از دوستان برنامه نویس

----------


## MMSHFE

همه با هر سطحی از برنامه نویسی میتونن وارد نهاد بشن و مطابق با تخصص خودشون پروژه دریافت میکنن و به مرور هم سطح اطلاعاتشون رو با آموزشهای نهاد بالا میبرن و به پروژه های حرفه ای میرسن.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
آقای شهرکی کاشکی کار بر روی سایت رو از همین الان شروع می کردید آخه هر چه زود تر باز شه به نفع خود ماست.
(البته اگر قصد راه اندازی سایت رو بصورت آزمایشی دارید)

----------


## MMSHFE

بنظرم اول نهاد رو ثبت کنیم و بعد به فکر سایت باشیم بهتره.

----------


## Tarragon

برای ثبت به چه چیزی نیازه؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

اطلاعاتی که از اعضا نیاز هست بگید تا ارسال کنیم براتون .

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب یه سری چیزها که مشخصه: فتوکپی کارت ملی و شناسنامه و کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت (برای آقایان)
البته بحث کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت فقط برای اعضای اصلی هیئت مدیره و مؤسس لازمه و برای عضویت عادی در نهاد اجباری نیست.

----------


## Veteran

> کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت


معافیت تحصیلی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

برای عضویت در هیئت مؤسس یا هیئت مدیره، معافیت تحصیلی ازنظر اداره ثبت شرکتها قابل قبول نیست.

----------


## saman-arsenal

الان ما باید این مدارک و واستون ارسال کنیم؟؟؟ هیئت موسسین مشخص شدن مگه؟؟؟
الان وقتی کلا قاعده و اساس نامش مشخص نیست چطوری میخواید ثبتش کنید؟؟؟
بعد برای ثبت با مسئولیت محدود سرمایه اولیه لازم نیست؟؟؟

----------


## SilverLearn

آقا ما که معافیت دائم را دارا می باشیم  :خجالت:

----------


## MMSHFE

> الان ما باید این مدارک و واستون ارسال کنیم؟؟؟ هیئت موسسین مشخص شدن مگه؟؟؟
> الان وقتی کلا قاعده و اساس نامش مشخص نیست چطوری میخواید ثبتش کنید؟؟؟
> بعد برای ثبت با مسئولیت محدود سرمایه اولیه لازم نیست؟؟؟


 برای من نه، بفرستین برای آقا مهرداد. قراره هیئت مؤسسین رو مشخص کنیم دیگه. قاعده و اسم هم تقریباً مشخص شده (اسم تا اینجا *آریا رایان* و دامنه AriaRayan.ir و قواعد کار هم توی پست اول این تاپیک).
سرمایه اولیه هم در مسئولیت محدود الزامی نیست و اگر هم گذاشته بشه، توسط هیئت مؤسسین هست و به اندازه سرمایه خودشون، مسئول زیانهای احتمالی خواهند بود.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
کاشکی آقا مهرداد نفراتی که داوطلب شده بودند رو اینجا اسم می برند تا بفهیم چه کسانی قرار جزو هیئت مدیره باشند.

----------


## benyaminrahimi

حمایت از چی ؟ بحث خیلی کلیه ..  تامین اجتماعی یا وزارت کار پس چه کاره اند ؟

----------


## mahdy.asia

منم حاضر به همکاری در این زمینه هستم
رزومه من :
http://www.trazkaramad.ir/file/MahdyTorabiRezome.pdf

----------


## dousti_design

> برای عضویت در هیئت مؤسس یا هیئت مدیره، معافیت تحصیلی ازنظر اداره ثبت شرکتها قابل قبول نیست.


فکر میکردم برای سمت عضو هیئت مدیره نیازی به پایان خدمت نباشه اما انگار لازمه

----------


## ravand

آقای شهرکی فتوکپی کارت ملی و پایان خدمت به چه درد شما میخوره؟
کسی که قرار نیست بیمه بشه! بهتره این مباحث رو مطرح نکنید. نهاد میخواد به افراد مختلف کار بده چه فرقی میکنه که طرف دقیقا چه کسی هست؟؟!!
کارش رو درست انجام میده پولش رو میگیره تمام. دیگه این اطلاعات شخصی نیاز نیست.
از طرفی افراد که نمیتونن به من و شما اعتماد کنن اطلاعات شخصیشون رو در اختیار همه بذارن!
من فکر نمیکنم اصلا نیازی به این کارا باشه.
در جواب برخی از دوستان هم که میگن نهاد باید سریع راه اندازی باشه باید بگم که ما نباید عجله کنیم. کاره عجله ای فایده ای نداره. باید قبل از راه اندازی حداقل یه سری مباحث معلوم و مشخص بشه. تا بعدا مشکلی پیش نیاد.

----------


## shahriyar3

برای گفتن این حرف دیره فکر کنم ولی میگم!!  
اینجا اسمش انجمن برنامه نویس هست  میشد یک ساب دامین همینجا بگیرید تحت همین ساب دامین پروژه ها قیمت گذاری میشد به اعضای همین فروم واگذار میشد . اینججوری رزومه اعضا مشخص بود فعالیتشون مشخص بود سطح سوادشون از پاسخ دادن به سئوالا مشخص میشد و خیلی چیز های دیگه ضمن اینکه فکر میکنم برای تائید یوزر ها حتما براشون پروفایل ایجاد مشد با کپی کار ت ملی و شناسنامه و ... 
یک مزیت دیگش این میتونست باشه اگر من برنامه نویس هستم و یک پروژه دارم و میخوام توی این پروژه از طراح استفاده کنم میرم تو تالار html , css دنبال نفرم میگردم .
بقیه بخش های سایت هم میتونست به همین شکل راه اندازی بشه مثل asp delphi vb ,..... 
یکی دیگه از مزیت هاش هم اینه که این سایت شناخته شده هست و رتیه و رنک خوبی داره این خودش یک تبلیغ بزرگه
در کل پیشنهاد تشکبل حمایت از برنامه نویسان مورد تائید من هم هست منم عضوش میشم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> برای گفتن این حرف دیره فکر کنم ولی میگم!!  
> اینجا اسمش انجمن برنامه نویس هست  میشد یک ساب دامین همینجا بگیرید تحت همین ساب دامین پروژه ها قیمت گذاری میشد به اعضای همین فروم واگذار میشد . اینججوری رزومه اعضا مشخص بود فعالیتشون مشخص بود سطح سوادشون از پاسخ دادن به سئوالا مشخص میشد و خیلی چیز های دیگه ضمن اینکه فکر میکنم برای تائید یوزر ها حتما براشون پروفایل ایجاد مشد با کپی کار ت ملی و شناسنامه و ... 
> یک مزیت دیگش این میتونست باشه اگر من برنامه نویس هستم و یک پروژه دارم و میخوام توی این پروژه از طراح استفاده کنم میرم تو تالار html , css دنبال نفرم میگردم .
> بقیه بخش های سایت هم میتونست به همین شکل راه اندازی بشه مثل asp delphi vb ,..... 
> یکی دیگه از مزیت هاش هم اینه که این سایت شناخته شده هست و رتیه و رنک خوبی داره این خودش یک تبلیغ بزرگه
> در کل پیشنهاد تشکبل حمایت از برنامه نویسان مورد تائید من هم هست منم عضوش میشم.


 خوب نیست. :متفکر:

----------


## Tarragon

> خوب نیست.


 اتفاقا بنظرم خوبه آخه هم دامینی عالی داره و هم بقول خود آقا شهریار رزومه هر کسی مشخص می شه.

----------


## dousti_design

> برای گفتن این حرف دیره فکر کنم ولی میگم!!  
> اینجا اسمش انجمن برنامه نویس هست  میشد یک ساب دامین همینجا بگیرید تحت همین ساب دامین پروژه ها قیمت گذاری میشد به اعضای همین فروم واگذار میشد . اینججوری رزومه اعضا مشخص بود فعالیتشون مشخص بود سطح سوادشون از پاسخ دادن به سئوالا مشخص میشد و خیلی چیز های دیگه ضمن اینکه فکر میکنم برای تائید یوزر ها حتما براشون پروفایل ایجاد مشد با کپی کار ت ملی و شناسنامه و ... 
> یک مزیت دیگش این میتونست باشه اگر من برنامه نویس هستم و یک پروژه دارم و میخوام توی این پروژه از طراح استفاده کنم میرم تو تالار html , css دنبال نفرم میگردم .
> بقیه بخش های سایت هم میتونست به همین شکل راه اندازی بشه مثل asp delphi vb ,..... 
> یکی دیگه از مزیت هاش هم اینه که این سایت شناخته شده هست و رتیه و رنک خوبی داره این خودش یک تبلیغ بزرگه
> در کل پیشنهاد تشکبل حمایت از برنامه نویسان مورد تائید من هم هست منم عضوش میشم.


 بنظرمن ایده خوبیه. یا حداقل اگه اینم میسر نشد بنظر من مثلا میشه نوع کاربری کاربران(کاربر دائمی، کاربر جدید و...) که عضو نهاد هستن اضافه بشه. اینجوی که هرکی عضو نهاد هست اینجا نوع کاربریش بشه مثلا عضو نهاد. اینجوری هم توی فروم بچه های نهاد مشخص میشن و هم تبلیغی برای نهاد میشه.
ایده شما خوبه بنظرم اما باید با مدیران فروم هماهنگ بشه و اونها موافقت کنند

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اتفاقا بنظرم خوبه آخه هم دامینی عالی داره و هم بقول خود آقا شهریار رزومه هر کسی مشخص می شه.


اصلا سیاست کاری این سایت با نهاد فرق میکنه.بعدشم چرا همش دنبال لقمه ی آماده؟ اگه قراره یک کاره بزرگ انجام بشه از اولش باید کار خود بچه هایی باشه که عضو این نهاد شدنو به هر زحمتی شده هر کسی یه کمکی میکنه.بعدم رزومه  یا شناخت اعضا از روی جوابایی که توو انجمن دادن اصلا درست نیست.اعضا از روی پروژه های عملی باید تواناییهاشون مشخص بشه.
اینکار فقط شلوغ کاریه.

----------


## shahriyar3

> اصلا سیاست کاری این سایت با نهاد فرق میکنه.بعدشم چرا همش دنبال لقمه ی آماده؟ اگه قراره یک کاره بزرگ انجام بشه از اولش باید کار خود بچه هایی باشه که عضو این نهاد شدنو به هر زحمتی شده هر کسی یه کمکی میکنه.بعدم رزومه  یا شناخت اعضا از روی جوابایی که توو انجمن دادن اصلا درست نیست.اعضا از روی پروژه های عملی باید تواناییهاشون مشخص بشه.
> اینکار فقط شلوغ کاریه.


 به نظرم اصل ایده که میخواستن شروع کنن کار ایجاد نهاد و این بود که از واگذاری پروژه با قیمت پایئن جلوگیری بشه . ایده بزرگ و خوبیه تشکیل نهاد ولی به شرط اینکه فراگیر باشه. 
هر چی بزرگ تر تاثیر گذاریش بیشتر
برنامه نویس های آماتور که به مبلغ پائین حاضر به انجام کار هستند هم برای رفع مشکلاتشون به این انجمن سر میزنن , مهم اینه که بشه روی اونو اثر بزاریم که دست از این کارشون بکشن!

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> به نظرم اصل ایده که میخواستن شروع کنن کار ایجاد نهاد و این بود که از واگذاری پروژه با قیمت پایئن جلوگیری بشه . ایده بزرگ و خوبیه تشکیل نهاد ولی به شرط اینکه فراگیر باشه. 
> هر چی بزرگ تر تاثیر گذاریش بیشتر
> برنامه نویس های آماتور که به مبلغ پائین حاضر به انجام کار هستند هم برای رفع مشکلاتشون به این انجمن سر میزنن , مهم اینه که بشه روی اونو اثر بزاریم که دست از این کارشون بکشن!


چرا سایت پونیشا همچین کاریو نکرد؟؟؟؟

----------


## Tarragon

چون پونیشا به درآمد خودش فکر می کنه نه به برنامه نویسا.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> چون پونیشا به درآمد خودش فکر می کنه نه به برنامه نویسا.


 :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## Tarragon

> 


 NO SPAM :عصبانی:

----------


## rezaonline.net

دوستان عزیز ، لزومی نیست با استفاده از زیر دامنه سایت برنامه نویس ، کسب اعتبار کنیم ، هر کدوم از ما به اندازه کافی در حرفه خودمون اعتبار داریم .
تبلیغات که نیست ، پروژه ها توسط برنامه نویسان به نهاد تزریق میشه .
مشکلی از این بابات نیست .
بهتره از همین اول راه عدم وابستگی به هیچ سایت/شرکت/ ساختار/ گروهی مشخص باشه برای مشتری .
یا حق

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان ما دور هم جمع شدیم تا یک کار بزرگ و بدون مشکل انجام بدیم
دور هم جمع شدیم تا همدیگه و بشناسیم و به تخصص همدیگه کمک کنیم تا همو بکشیم بالا
اگه قرار نبود بشناسیم طرف واقعا کی هست ؟؟ و یا اینکه یک ایده بزرگ و ما نتونیم اعتماد کنیم که دوستان میگن شناسنامه و مشخصات حقیقی ما و میخواین چیکار؟؟ خوب برید پونیشا کارکنید ؟ چه حمایتی میخواین وقتی اعتمادی نباشه ؟؟ ما واسه کی تلاش کنیم ؟ فقط سرویس گیرنده باشین ؟؟

نیازی هم به سایت برنامه نویس نیست
چه اماتور و یا چه حرفه ای خودمون استارت میزنیم از سایت گرفته تا شرکت
دوستان عجله ای نداریم تصمیمات قطعی تو نشست بعدی انجام میشه

فعلا تصمیم داریم برای مبتدی ها که خودشون درخواست کردند ( تو پ خ و چت ) که براشون یک سری PDF و اموزش و پروژه تعریف کنیم که به سطحی مطلوب برسند

و برنامه دارم که پروژه ای تحقیقاتی تعریف کنم برای همه تا تو نشست بعدی هرکدوم از اعضا یک نتیجه کار ارائه بدند...چون قرار نیست کد نویس باشیم میخوایم هرکدوممنون بعد جند سال بشیم یک مدیر نمونه تا بتونیم یک کسب کار قابل توجه داشته باشیم

دوستانی هم که رزومه دادند اندک هستند 3 یا 4 نفر بودند

دوستان بیشتری اعلام کنند هنوز  وقت هست

یک دوستی تو همین صفحه 5 رزومش و لینک کرده ! من تو یک پست قبلیم " هدیه سی ام اس " با خط قرمز نوشتم که برای دریافت لینک پیغام خصوصی کنند " 10 نفر حتی به خودشون زحمت خوندن ندادن....تایتل و خوندن و چرخیدن دنبال لینک ...ئ لینک کار نکرد یا پست اسپم دادند یا به خط موبایل + ایدی یاهو من هی راه به راه..... وقتی یک راه و روش برای دوستان مشخصی میشه به نظم اون با بی توجهی لطفا خط قرمز نکشید !!

اینجا رزومه ندید فقط پیغام خصوصی

----------


## Tarragon

من خیلی دوست دارم اما به نظرم سنم نخوره .

----------


## saman-arsenal

به نظر من خیلی عجله ای کار نکنیم بهتره داریم یه کار بزرگی و انجام میدیم با عجله کردن ممکنه هم اعصابخووردی ایجاد بشه هم بعضی ها خسته بشن بعضی ها ناامید بشن به قول معروف ره رو ان است که آهسته و پیوسته رود
یه چیز برای دوستانی که توو نشست اصفهان حضور نداشتند اینه که هدف تشکیل نهاد فقط دادن پروژه به اعضا میدونن واس همینه که میگن میشه توو همین سایت برنامه نویس هم این کار و انجام داد اما هدف کسایی که توو نشست اصفهان حضور داشتن مهمتر از گرفتن پروژه این بود که بتونن پیشرفت کنن دانش و مهارت خودشونو با استفاده از دوستانی که پیدا کردن بالا ببرند  بتونن یه تیم قوی به وجود بیارن که پروژه های مهم و با ارزش بگیرن و سهمی توو اونا داشته یاشن

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> من خیلی دوست دارم اما به نظرم سنم نخوره .


درسته یک سری شرایط مثل سن و خدمت و اینا و نمیشه نادیده گرفت
اما چند سال پیش یک جوانی 14 15 ساله بود که مایکروسافت اونو به خدمت گرفته بود 

میخوام بگم اینجا ارجعیت رو دانش ادم ها هست البته بی دانشی اینجا نه تنها بد نیست بلکه از یک لحاظی خوبه چون هدف نهاد اینه که مبتدی ها و خودش اموزش بده و این اموزشی که میبینند با اموزشی که مقلا من دیدم ( هی خوردم زمین و پا شدم و ..) شک نکنید خیلی بهتره و کاش من سنم کمتر بود و حوصله داشتم تا دوباره میرفتم دنبال این مطالب تحت اموزش بزرگانی مثل اقای شهرکی

----------


## Tarragon

> درسته یک سری شرایط مثل سن و خدمت و اینا و نمیشه نادیده گرفت
> اما چند سال پیش یک جوانی 14 15 ساله بود که مایکروسافت اونو به خدمت گرفته بود 
> 
> میخوام بگم اینجا ارجعیت رو دانش ادم ها هست البته بی دانشی اینجا نه تنها بد نیست بلکه از یک لحاظی خوبه چون هدف نهاد اینه که مبتدی ها و خودش اموزش بده و این اموزشی که میبینند با اموزشی که مقلا من دیدم ( هی خوردم زمین و پا شدم و ..) شک نکنید خیلی بهتره و کاش من سنم کمتر بود و حوصله داشتم تا دوباره میرفتم دنبال این مطالب تحت اموزش بزرگانی مثل اقای شهرکی


والا عزیزم من نفهمیدم الان می تونم رزومه رو بفرستم یا نه؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> والا عزیزم من نفهمیدم الان می تونم رزومه رو بفرستم یا نه؟


فک کنم واسه موسسین گواهی پایان خدمت میخواد.

----------


## Tarragon

اگر بنویسیم به سن مشمولیت نرسیده مورد داره؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> اگر بنویسیم به سن مشمولیت نرسیده مورد داره؟


اگه کارت پایان خدمت بخواد که میخواد ظاهرا دیگه مشمول و غیر نداره " میخواد=لازم است " جمله واضح و شفاف :لبخند: 

اما.....
دوستان همه رزومه بفرستند فایلی که تو پست های قبلی گذاشتم یک فایل ورد هست استاندارد هست همونو بگیرند رزومه بنوسیند
واسه دسته بندی اعضا و تایین مسئولیت ها و اشنایی بهتر لازم هست

اصلا با اجازه اقا شهرک یکی از شروط ورود به نهاد و رزومه نویسی استاندارد و لیست نمونه کارها کنیم 
از همین الان منتظر رزومه دوستان هستم

رزومه من و خیلی ها به شوخی میگرند و میگن دیگه داستان های کودکی خودم و هم نوشتم
خوب مشا هم بنویسید کام کنید

بعد انشا الله یک دوره میزاریم برای رزومه نویسی و "صحت در رزومه نویسی " و رزومه انگلیسی تا متخصصای این نهاد بتونند معرفی بشند تو سایرر کشور ها و بتونیم 
یک " قابلیت چند زبانه بودن به سایتمون بدیم " و سرویس ها ای از اون قبیل بدیم " و نقش پر رنگی تو گرفتند پروژه تو سایت خارجی فری لنسر داشته باشیم "
جون مدتی هست عضو هستم و عناوین پروژه با پروژه های ما خیلی فرق داره و سطح اونا واقعا بالاست و قیمت ها هم استاندارد...چه خوبه با این تفاوت قیمت ارز ها ما هم کسب درامد خوبی داشته باشیم....نشد تک نفری اشکال نداره...تیمی کار میکنیم...چطوره ؟؟
پس شرط اول مشخص شد

----------


## Jarvis

ما که رزومه استاندارد خودمون رو دادیم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amin7x

> فعلا تصمیم داریم برای مبتدی ها که خودشون درخواست کردند ( تو پ خ و چت ) که براشون یک سری PDF و اموزش و پروژه تعریف کنیم که به سطحی مطلوب برسند


اگه میشه این یکی رو زودتر انجام بدید تا منم بتونم توی نهاد ثبت نام کنم.
آخه زشته بگم فقط یک سایت طراحی کردم اونم مال خودم بوده و CMS وردپرس داشته. :ناراحت:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> اگه میشه این یکی رو زودتر انجام بدید تا منم بتونم توی نهاد ثبت نام کنم.
> آخه زشته بگم فقط یک سایت طراحی کردم اونم مال خودم بوده و CMS وردپرس داشته.


 همینکه خودتون ظراحی کردید و همین که میدونید کمه و سواد خودتون و نسبت به انتظاری که از خودتون داردی خیلی خوبه و تلاشتون و زیاد میکنه ممنون دوست عزیز شما هم اون فایل و بگیرید وئ تکمیل کنید هرچه که دارید و 
http://ppage.ir/resum.rar

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

task بعدی

دوستان تا نشست بعدی ( معلوم نیست فعلا تاریخش )

هرکسی لظف کنه یکی ایده درموزد وب سایت ارائه کنه

ایده ای که توجیح اقتضادی داره و کسب درامد داشته باشه و { یا } یک سایت فرهنگی و خدماتی باشه { نمونه محک } 

طرحتون و پورپوزال کنید ( تو نت سرچ نید در موردش } حالا خیلی دقیق هم نشد نشد اما بتونید حد اقل رو کاغذ یک درخت براش بکشید با 2 تا زیر شاخه حد اقل یا بیشتر
زیر شاخه فایده ها....ضررات...فواید مالی... و فرهنیگ و و و و 

و به تعداد بچه ها پرینت کنیم و شما دوست گرامی بتونی 30 مین راجب طرج خودتون دفاع کنید 

تعداد نیروها ای که فکر میکنید لازم هست
مقدار زمان
مقدار هزینه های جانبی
تعداد طراحان + مدیران پروژه + برنامه نویس
اینکه چه ساختاری داشته باشه پروژ] { فریمورک باشه یا نه } و اسماشونم باشه خوبه


دوستان میدونم کار سنگینی هست
اما گفتم کا بیشتر از یک کد نویس ما به برنامه نویس نیاز داریم و مسی که بتونه یک روزی تو جایگاه تحلیل گر سیستم وایسه و مدیر پروژه بشه

تو این task مطمونا گذرتون به نام فریمورک ها میخوره واژه پورپوزال و مدیریت زمان و هزینه و .... به گوشتون میخوره
حتما پارامتر های ذکر شده تو نتایج کارتون باشه هرجند اگه یک خط از خودتون بنویسید
میخوایم با هم رو این قضیه کار کنیم تا به هم این مباحث و یاد بدیم تا از این به بعد تو این مبحث ها ضعیف نباشیم



تو سرچ هاتون واسه ایده بحثایترنت ملی و اینترانت و مد نظر داشته باشید
فکر کنید ایران یک کشور دور افتاده هست وسایت های بزرگ دنیا و بزارید از ذهنتون دور بشن  تا نسبت به سرمایه های داخلی و نیازمندی های داخلی کشور تصمیم به ایده پردازی کنید البته نه فقط این بحث بیشترش رو این تمرکز باشه خوبه
چون به فرهنگ بازدید کننده هامون نزدیک تره ایده ها ای که با توجه به نیاز کشور هست تا اینکه سایتی بزنی که کاربراش خارجی هستند مثلا شبکه اجتماعی و با یک سایت مثل مثلا رادیو قران http://radioquran.ir/

سوالی بود راجب این ببپرسید همینجا


///
یک تاپیک داشتیم به نام کلاس های PHP
کلاس های پر استفاده خودتون تو پروژ] هاتون و اونجا اشتراک بزارید یا اقا مصطفی یک تاپیک جدید بسازه تا یکجورا ای با نحوه کد نویسی دوستان اشنا بشیم تا بعد از کمی کار کردند بتونیم مهاجرت کنیم به فریمورک شخصی خودمون

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بین بچه ها نشست اول با بچه ها نشست دوم خیلی باید فرق باشه ان و همیشه یادتون باشه و الا ادامه نمیدیم کارو چون ما نظمی میخوایم که با یک روز کار برنامه نویسی شاید 3 روز کارمون جلو بره نه برعکسش

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بحث بعدی هم که در موردش نظر بدید " بیمه " برنامه نویس هست...
به قول رضا انلاین برنامه نویسی که بیمه نباشه برنامه نویس نیست 

بیاین کلا بیمه و تعریف کنید....بعدش بگین چرا بیمه ؟ چرا برنامه نویس بیمه بشه ؟ فایده و ضررات

----------


## dousti_design

الان دیگه توی هر شغلی که باشی بیمه ضرورت داره .مزایای بیمه هم که مشخصه همه دوستان واقف اند. :لبخند:

----------


## MMSHFE

> حمایت از چی ؟ بحث خیلی کلیه ..  تامین اجتماعی یا وزارت کار پس چه کاره اند ؟


 اگه این ارگانها میخواستن حمایت کنن، تا حالا اینکار رو انجام داده بودن و اوضاع بازار برنامه نویسی اینقدر آشفته نبود.



> آقای شهرکی فتوکپی کارت ملی و پایان خدمت به چه درد شما میخوره؟
> کسی که قرار نیست بیمه بشه! بهتره این مباحث رو مطرح نکنید. نهاد میخواد به افراد مختلف کار بده چه فرقی میکنه که طرف دقیقا چه کسی هست؟؟!!
> از طرفی افراد که نمیتونن به من و شما اعتماد کنن اطلاعات شخصیشون رو در اختیار همه بذارن!


اون موارد که گفتم برای عضویت در هیئت مدیره و مؤسس هست نه عضویت عادی. البته برای سایر اعضا هم فتوکپی کارت ملی و شناسنامه بنظرم لازمه چون نهاد باید دقیقاً اعضای خودش رو بشناسه. قرار نیست مثل پونیشا و پارس کدرز و... هرکی از راه رسید عضو نهاد بشه و اعتبارش رو خراب کنه و دستمون هم به هیچ جا بند نباشه. عضویت در نهاد بصورت یک قرارداد رسمی ثبت میشه و یکسری اطلاعات از اعضا گرفته میشه که در مباحث آماری و کنترل پروژه و... هم بدرد میخوره. کسی که اینقدر به نهاد اعتماد نداره که اطلاعات شناسنامه ای خودش رو در اختیارش بگذاره، همون بهتر که عضو نهاد نشه (منظورم شما نیستین، کلی میگم). ببینید، بحث منت و... نیست ولی واقعیت اینه که نهاد داره به اعضای خودش لطف میکنه و از این اوضاع بلاتکلیفی و گرفتن پروژه به هر قیمتی و راکد موندن و پیشرفت نکردن اونها رو در میاره. پس این حق برای نهاد باید محفوظ باشه که بگه چه اطلاعاتی از اعضای خودش رو لازم داره. هیچکس هم مجبور به عضویت در نهاد نیست.



> اینجا اسمش انجمن برنامه نویس هست  میشد یک ساب دامین همینجا بگیرید تحت همین ساب دامین پروژه ها قیمت گذاری میشد به اعضای همین فروم واگذار میشد . اینججوری رزومه اعضا مشخص بود فعالیتشون مشخص بود سطح سوادشون از پاسخ دادن به سئوالا مشخص میشد و خیلی چیز های دیگه ضمن اینکه فکر میکنم برای تائید یوزر ها حتما براشون پروفایل ایجاد مشد با کپی کار ت ملی و شناسنامه و ... 
> یک مزیت دیگش این میتونست باشه اگر من برنامه نویس هستم و یک پروژه دارم و میخوام توی این پروژه از طراح استفاده کنم میرم تو تالار html , css دنبال نفرم میگردم .
> بقیه بخش های سایت هم میتونست به همین شکل راه اندازی بشه مثل asp delphi vb ,..... 
> یکی دیگه از مزیت هاش هم اینه که این سایت شناخته شده هست و رتیه و رنک خوبی داره این خودش یک تبلیغ بزرگه


 واقعاً مطمئن هستین رزومه اعضای سایت برنامه نویس مشخصه؟ با چند تا پست و احیاناً اطلاعاتی که توی پروفایل کاربری هست که نمیشه بگیم طرف رو میشناسیم. قرار نیست نهاد تحت پوشش برند هیچ ارگان یا گروهی قرار بگیره. یک نهاد مستقل، دامنه و سایت و اعضا و مکانیزم فعالیت مستقلی هم میخواد. البته به احتمال زیاد برای صحبتهای اینترنتی از همین محیط انجمن برنامه نویس استفاده میکنیم چون بیشتر دیده میشه و بقیه هم جذبش میشن (تبلیغات بدون هزینه) و بالأخره شروع کارمون هم از اینجا بوده و انصاف نیست بخوایم رقیبش بشیم. هرچی باشه ایده نهاد توی این سایت شکل گرفته.

----------


## MMSHFE

من هم موافق بیمه هستم ولی باید دقت کنید که نهادی که قصدش سودرسانی هست، دیگه لااقل خودش نباید ضرر بده. بنابراین فکر میکنم بهتره اعضای خودش رو در چهارچوب بیمه خود اشتغالی (البته نه دقیقاً به اون شکل) بیمه کنه. منظورم اینه که همه اعضا بیمه میشن ولی طبق قراردادی که با نهاد میبندن، مبلغ بیمه هر ماهشون (که خیلی زیاد هم نمیشه) از دستمزد اولین پروژه ای که در همون ماه دریافت میکنن کسر میشه. اگه توی یک ماه خاص هم احیاناً پروژه ای بهشون نرسید، نهاد بعنوان جریمه خودش (که نتونسته طبق قولش، اعضا رو دائماً مشغول نگه داره)، بیمه اون ماه شخص رو پرداخت میکنه.

----------


## Jarvis

> من هم موافق بیمه هستم ولی باید دقت کنید که نهادی که قصدش سودرسانی هست،  دیگه لااقل خودش نباید ضرر بده. بنابراین فکر میکنم بهتره اعضای خودش رو در  چهارچوب بیمه خود اشتغالی (البته نه دقیقاً به اون شکل) بیمه کنه. منظورم  اینه که همه اعضا بیمه میشن ولی طبق قراردادی که با نهاد میبندن، مبلغ بیمه  هر ماهشون (که خیلی زیاد هم نمیشه) از دستمزد اولین پروژه ای که در همون  ماه دریافت میکنن کسر میشه. اگه توی یک ماه خاص هم احیاناً پروژه ای بهشون  نرسید، نهاد بعنوان جریمه خودش (که نتونسته طبق قولش، اعضا رو دائماً مشغول  نگه داره)، بیمه اون ماه شخص رو پرداخت میکنه.


من موافقم...

----------


## Amir_f

منم مدارکم رو جهت عضویت به آقا مهرداد ایمیل کردم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان ایمیل من اینه : mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com
خواهشا به ایمیل ایدی یاه م ن نفرستید من اصلا چک نمیکنم ! 
ایمیل رسیمی و تنها ایمیل من اینه

فعلا داره رزومه های خوبی اراوه میشه
طبق اون فایل ورد که دادم بفرستید بازم ادامه بدید نظراتونو بگید
درمرد  بیمه حرف اقا شهرکی تا اینجا کامل و به صرفه هست برای همه اگه نقدی هست بکنید + پیشنهاد بهبود

----------


## dousti_design

یه بخشی هم میشه توی نهاد گذاشت که روی پروژه های خارج از نهاد قیمت گذاری بشه. مثلا من برنامه نویس هستم و یه پروژه بهم پیشنهاد میشه اما تجربه کافی برای قیمت گذاری ندارم که به مشتری بدم و سردرگم میشم. میتونم بیام تو نهاد استعلام قیمت کنم و از تجربه کارشناس های نهاد استفاده کنم. اینجوری علاوه بر اینکه از برنامه نویس های داخل نهاد حمایت میشه و اونها دیگه پروژه با قیمت 200هزارتومان نمیگیرند، توی بازار نرم افزار هم میتونه یه توازن ایجاد کنه و به مرور زمان تبدیل به یک مرجع بشه که خیلی ها قبولش دارند.

----------


## shahriyar3

> واقعاً مطمئن هستین رزومه اعضای سایت برنامه نویس مشخصه؟ با چند تا پست و  احیاناً اطلاعاتی که توی پروفایل کاربری هست که نمیشه بگیم طرف رو  میشناسیم. قرار نیست نهاد تحت پوشش برند هیچ ارگان یا گروهی قرار بگیره. یک  نهاد مستقل، دامنه و سایت و اعضا و مکانیزم فعالیت مستقلی هم میخواد.  البته به احتمال زیاد برای صحبتهای اینترنتی از همین محیط انجمن برنامه  نویس استفاده میکنیم چون بیشتر دیده میشه و بقیه هم جذبش میشن (تبلیغات  بدون هزینه) و بالأخره شروع کارمون هم از اینجا بوده و انصاف نیست بخوایم  رقیبش بشیم. هرچی باشه ایده نهاد توی این سایت شکل گرفته.


من یه پیشنهاد ساده دادم . چیزی بود که به ذهنم رسید . رزومه افراد و باید گرفت دقیقا مثل همین کاری که شما دارین انجام میدین  تازه  به نظر من باید تضمین هم بگیرید
آدم آگهی میده رزومه میفرستن تو رزومه افراد بعضی وقت ها اسم یک سایت هست یعنی 2-3 نفر یک سایت و مشترکا انجام دادن یا یکیشون داره رزومه دروغ میفرسته.
بعضی وقت ها برنامه نویس ها میدونن فلان سایت و کی زده و مطمئن هستن که اون شخص نمیاد اینجا دنبال پروژه بگرده اسم اون سایت و هم به رزومشون اضافه میکنن , واقعا نمیدونم شما چطوری میخواید اعتماد کنید پروژه بدید این شکلی به افراد !! 
اگر 2-3 تا پروژه با شکست مواجه بشه وجهه نهاد میره زیر سئوال

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> من یه پیشنهاد ساده دادم . چیزی بود که به ذهنم رسید . رزومه افراد و باید گرفت دقیقا مثل همین کاری که شما دارین انجام میدین  تازه  به نظر من باید تضمین هم بگیرید
> آدم آگهی میده رزومه میفرستن تو رزومه افراد بعضی وقت ها اسم یک سایت هست یعنی 2-3 نفر یک سایت و مشترکا انجام دادن یا یکیشون داره رزومه دروغ میفرسته.
> بعضی وقت ها برنامه نویس ها میدونن فلان سایت و کی زده و مطمئن هستن که اون شخص نمیاد اینجا دنبال پروژه بگرده اسم اون سایت و هم به رزومشون اضافه میکنن , واقعا نمیدونم شما چطوری میخواید اعتماد کنید پروژه بدید این شکلی به افراد !! 
> اگر 2-3 تا پروژه با شکست مواجه بشه وجهه نهاد میره زیر سئوال


این رزومه ای که مهرداد گفته اصلا ربطی به گزینش افراد نداره.فقط واسه آمار اعضاس.همونطور که آقای شهرکی گفتن تایید اعضا برای گرفتن پروژه باید فرد چک بشه حالا یا حضوری یا به طریق دیگه.و تا زمانی که اعضا به حد مطلوب نرسیدن پروژه هایی داخل نهاد واسشون مطرح میشه واسه خودشونه که به حد مطلوب برسن و تجربه ای کسب کنن نه واسه مشتری.هیچی خارج از نظم انجام نمیشه و حتما گزینشی هست و هر کدوم از اعضا توو مسیر خودش قدم ور میداره.و رزومه ی اصلی که توسط نهاد تکمیل میشه این رزومه ای که داریم میدیم نیست.

----------


## amin7x

منم رزومه رو فرستادم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

در نظر دارم یک سیستمی راه بندزیم کا با بیس بر ftp همه رو یک پروژه کار کنند
اونوقت هست که همه یک تابع اضافه میکنند تو سیستم و دخل و تصرف برای خدا نکرده شیطنتشون در حد همون تابع هست

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

دوستان من یه نظری دارم در مورد بیمه ( طبق گفته جناب شهرکی در نشست ) میدونیم که بیمه خود اشتغالی حدود 40 تا 50 تومن ماهانه خرج داره ، چرا این کارو نکنیم  برای شروع هرچه بیشتر به مسائل کوچیک گیر بدیم خیلی مشکل میشه  یه جمله ای مغازه دار ها میگن " باید 1 سال گشنگی بخوری " یا همون " 1 سال باید از جیبم خرج کنی "

----------


## saeedtrb

يا سلام هرچند يه يه عضو خيلي كوچك و در حد آماتور در اين صنعت هستم از اين رو لازم مي دانم اينو بگم كه يه همچين نهادي واقعاً مفيد است .
برنامه نويسي صنعت خيلي خوبي است ولي در حال حاضر بشدت داره خراب ميشه جوري كه اگه يه فكر خوبي به حالش نكنيم عوض اينكه در اين صنعت پيشرفت كنيم پس رفت خواهيم كرد . نمونش الان شما ببينيد به قول دوستمون يه سيستم سنگين دارن با كمترين هزينه مي نويسن پيداست كه كسي كه با اين قيمت يه همچين سيستمي مي نويسي حرفه اي هست اما به دليل عدم ساماندهي خوب طرف مجبور با كمترين هزينه و كمترين كيفيت سيستم تحويل بده به قول خودمون يه جوري ماست مالي كنه كه فقط بالا بياد همين پس بايد با هم متحد بشيم براي پيشرفت خودمون

----------


## Amir_f

> دوستان ایمیل من اینه : mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com
> خواهشا به ایمیل ایدی یاه م ن نفرستید من اصلا چک نمیکنم ! 
> ایمیل رسیمی و تنها ایمیل من اینه


دست شما درد نکنه زودتر میگفتین  :قهقهه:

----------


## MRmoon

آقا من تا حالا هيچكاري نكردم؟

يعني رزومه ي من اين ميشه:

php -> بلدم 
 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 

اين نهاد يه خوبي ديگه اي هم داره اينكه براي مثال فردا خواستي خودت يه چيزي بنويسي(مثلا بازي آنلاين) 4 تا آَنا رو ميشناسي كه بهشون اعتماد كني و باهاشون كار كني.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام توی رزومه ایی که باید بفرستیم چه گزینه هایی وجود داره؟آیا فرمت خاصی داره یانه؟ بچه هایی مثل من که تازه کار هستند و هنوز کاری را روی اینترنت ندارند یا کامل نشده چی؟چه کاری باید انجام بدهند؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> سلام توی رزومه ایی که باید بفرستیم چه گزینه هایی وجود داره؟آیا فرمت خاصی داره یانه؟ بچه هایی مثل من که تازه کار هستند و هنوز کاری را روی اینترنت ندارند یا کامل نشده چی؟چه کاری باید انجام بدهند؟


 سلام.رزومه ی MehRdad رو ادیتش کن.
همون چیزهایی که بلدیو بزار حالا چه ضعیف چه قوی چه هیچی.حداقلش اطلاعات نام و نام خانوادگی و تخصیلات و یه سری اطلاعات پایه میفرستی.که فقط آمار داشته باشن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

راجب کد پستی هم پرسیدند
دوستان بعضی از ایتم های رزومه من خیلی جاه ها به درد میخوره
لطفا همکاری کنید ! نگید حالا کد پستی و میخواید چیکار؟؟؟ اغا کد پستی شما و نمی خورم که ! یک اماره بچه ها  :افسرده:  بیا ردا روزی خواستیم یک محصول فیزیکی مخصوص اعضا به خونهاشون بفرستیم
و پروفایل درست کنیم ( اکانت ) این اطلاعات و میدیم که یک موقع تغییرات هم داشت همونجا ادیت کنید !

اطلاعاتمون هرچی درست تر بهتر / بیا یک روزی برسه یک سازمانی از ما اطلاعات فعالیت یک کاربری و بخواد  میتونیم بگیم از روز عضویت این بوده و این موارد تا به الان اضافه شده،اینا لیست پروژه هاش بوده ،لیست کسب درامد هاش لیست تشویق هاش دوره های برگزار شده توسط این کاربر و و و و و هر سازمانی و نهادی درون خودش یک نهاد اطلاعاتی داره که اطلاعات اعضاشو سازماندهی میکنه 
لطفا همکاری کنید

----------


## رضا قربانی

یاد سال 40 - 48 افتادم که برای درست کردن یک اتحاد (avesta) و جمع کردن اعضا در بازی تراوین چه کارهایی که نمی کردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

آقا هر کاری می کنید ما هم هستیم

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
ببخشید آقای حسین زاده گذاشتن عکس برای خانم ها توی رزومه اجباریه؟من تمام اطلاعات شناسنامه ای ام را میذارم +کد پستی +کد ملی +اطلاعات دانشگاهی وتحصیلم اما عکس و عکس اسکن شده صفحات شناسنامه و کارت ملی را نه ؟اشکال نداره؟دلیلم اینه که توی کشور ما شرایط خانم ها با آقایون کاملا فرق میکنه ومناسبات فرهنگی ،و... چنین اجازه ایی را به خانمها نمیده ولی به آقایون میده.قبول ندارید. :متفکر:  درصورتی که توی کشورهای دیگه اینطوری نیست .

----------


## MMSHFE

فکر نمیکنم صرفاً ارسال عکس و اسکن شناسنامه و... مشکل خاصی ایجاد کنه. خیلی جاها هست که عکس و مدارک شناسایی و... از خانمها میگیرن (حتی برای مواردی مثل ثبت نام اولیه در آزمون ورودی و بعد توی مصاحبه رد میکنن). اطلاعات نهاد باید دقیق باشه. خود شما اگه مدیر یک شرکت باشین، حاضر هستین با کسی که تابحال نه دیدینش و نه اطلاعات شناسنامه ای که برای شما فرستاده تأیید شده (فتوکپی شناسنامه و کارت ملی و...) کار کنید؟ بهرحال اگه قراره کار جدی انجام بدیم و مثل کشورهای دیگه، نهادی داشته باشیم برای قیمتگذاری استاندارد، عضویتش هم باید به شکل استاندارد باشه و بهتره از کلیشه هایی که در کشور ما رایجه کمی فاصله بگیریم. البته این نظر منه و ممکنه بقیه موافق نباشن. باید دید نظر جمع چیه.

----------


## shpegah

دوستان بحث عدم اعتماد نیست خودمن مخصوصا نسبت به جناب شهرکی ارادت ویژه دارم ولی باور کنید تابه حال دو بار گیر اخاذ ها افتادم دفعه آخری که به نیرو انتظامی مراجعه کردم گفت چرا اطلاعاتتون در اختیار دیگران میگذارید گفتم من به کسی اطلاعات ندادم .
باورتون نمیشه من مشهدم از چند خط مختلف چندین بار از تهران تماس میگرفتند واطلاعات دقیقی حتی از لحظه خرید خودرو ام هم داشتند و یک منشی خانم کاملا مسلط (البته بعدا فهمیدیم که اون خانم هم نمیدونست یک شرکت کلاهبرداریه) بعدا معلوم شد با پرداخت مبلغ هنگفتی اطلاعات از شرکت بیمه  خودرو سرقت شده بود
خواهشا مواظب باشید حداقل اطلاعات ما رو ازتون سرقت نکنند.
پیشنهاد من اینکه در مرحله اول یکسری از اطلاعات رو که امکان سوئ استفاده داره حذف کنید پس از اینکه خواستید بین افراد انتخاب کنید که کدام پروژه را به چه کسی بدهید اون اطلاعات رو با امنیت بیشتر ی دریافت کنید

----------


## dousti_design

من متوجه نمیشم چه سوء استفاده ای ممکنه از مشخصات کسی بشه. وکالتنامه که نمیدید که! یه اسم و مشخصاته همین. به نظر من بدون گرفتن مدارک و تایید اونها نباید کسی رو عضو نهاد کرد. اگه به آدرس پستی که میدن یه قرارداد هم ارسال بشه برای امضاء برنامه نویس که خیلی خوب میشه هم قراردادی هست بین نهاد و برنامه نویس و هم اینکه معلوم میشه اطلاعات پستی اشتباه نیست.
بعدشم دوستان عزیز اینو در نظر بگیرید که گام اول هرکاری اعتماده(در اینجا فقط در حد ارسال مشخصاتتون).

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

یک اینکه ما نمیخوایم با فرهنگ های حاظر دست و پنجه کنیم ...هرجا مشکل داشت فرهنگ سازی میکنیم !
دو اینکه اطلاعات شما به دست من امانت هست شما تو سایت جامعه متخصصین ایران http://nofa.ir/ و یا http://www.irexpert.ir/ برید کل اطلاعات متخصصین انحام شده و یک راه عالی برای حمایت هست
حالا سایت های فیسبوک و http://www.linkedin.com/ بماند
پروفایل شما قراره بعدند یک صفحه شخصی داشته باشه + یعنی روزی انقدر اهمیت داره که شما تو کارت ویزیتتون لینکش میکنید یا میگید تو نهاد برنامه نویسان شماره پرسنلی من اینه...عکس نباشه ؟ اطلاعات کامل نباشه ؟
خوب کی اعتماد کنه ؟ کی بشناسه شما و ؟ همایشی باشه مجله ای باشه + یا بخوایم از شما مطلبی و منتشر کنیم ؟ جای عکس و خالی بزاریم ؟ یا تو همایش ها عکس دست جمعی نباشه لابد ؟

سه اینکه این نهاد مجازی نیست دوستان ! یک شرکت رسمی قراره بشه ! هروقت تونستید به یک شرکت رسمی بگید مدارک و عکس ندم؟؟اینا هم مطرح کنید !

هنوز فک میکنم جدییت کار جا نیوفتاده 

ما یک خانم فکر کنم فعلا داریم تو انجمن !
من تو تابستان 40 50 نفر از خانم های همکار و دانشجو و به جمع اضافه میکنم ! 
من تو یک نشریه دانشگاهی گلی ای از خانم ها کردم : خانم ها ای که نصف جمعیت دانشجو ها نرم افزار که نه ! 70 درصد هم تشکیل میدن ! خروجی و میبرند بالا ! به همون نسبت کار و هم کم  میکنند ! تعداد کمی از اونها هم علاقه به رشته خودشون دارند !
چرا؟؟؟

پس شما همکاری کنید خانم محترم که اسمتونم نمیدونم ( فامیلی تون ) 
از دوستاتون بخواید + اصلا بیاید به ما بگید یک خانم برنامه نویس یا کلا یک دختر تحصیل کرده تو کامپیوتر چه کمکی میتونه کنه به نهاد ما؟شاید واقعا من پسر که علاقم کسب درامد هست و روحیاتم با یک خانم متفاوت هست نتونم درک کنم یک خانم و و واسه همین راحت میگم علاقه ندارند...شما بیاید دفاع کنید تا خانم های بیشتری بپیوندند.
طراحی که ذوق بالاتری دارند حتما نسبت به مردا ! کارهای بازاریابی هم که حتما صبر و حوصله بیشتری دارند و خیلی قابلیت های دیگه 
یاد این مشریه بخیر که سر دبیرش بودم  :
maghale.jpg


 اینم بگم اولین برنامه نویس دنیا یک زن بوده اونم با اکتفا بر دانش ریاضیاتش

خانم ایدا ( آیدا ما ایرانی ها ) و همون زبان برنامه نویسی ایدا ! aida
اینم ایدا خانم http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace


خوب این نهاد اعضا ای داره که اعضاش یک تیم مجرب تشکی میده و تو مناقضات شرکت میکنه و پروژ] میگیره و تحلیل میکنه و تقسیم کار
شاید این خانم تو جواب به من بگه من نمیتونم دنبال یک پروژه باشم یا خیلی بیرون این و اونو توسط بگیرم تا یک پروژ] انجام بدم یا کارهای اداری در توانم نیست یا تو جامعه فیزیکی نمیتونم مقل یک مرد تو کارم موفق باشم !
خوب درست...این نهاد پس واسه خانم ها خیلی میتونه مفید باشه که ! شما تو خونه خودتون میتونید  فعالیت کنید !
دیگه کسب درامد برای من برنامه ونویس نباید جوری بشه که مثل خودم به درو دیوار بزنم که اشنا پیدا کنم که برم تو فلان ارگان دولتی پشت میز بشینم و شاید بیشترین کارم تایپ نامه باشه ! و ماهانه بخور نمیر گیرم بیاد !

اونم خوبه ها ! خوبه ثابته !

اما میتونیم جا و مکان و حذف کنیم + جنسیت ها و حذف کنیم + پارتی بازی ها و حذف کنیم و سالم رقابت منیم و پول در بیاریم ! یعنی یک روزی بگیم می ارزید من اون همه سال پشت سیستمم عمرم و گذروندم...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> من متوجه نمیشم چه سوء استفاده ای ممکنه از مشخصات کسی بشه. وکالتنامه که نمیدید که! یه اسم و مشخصاته همین. به نظر من بدون گرفتن مدارک و تایید اونها نباید کسی رو عضو نهاد کرد. اگه به آدرس پستی که میدن یه قرارداد هم ارسال بشه برای امضاء برنامه نویس که خیلی خوب میشه هم قراردادی هست بین نهاد و برنامه نویس و هم اینکه معلوم میشه اطلاعات پستی اشتباه نیست.
> بعدشم دوستان عزیز اینو در نظر بگیرید که گام اول هرکاری اعتماده(در اینجا فقط در حد ارسال مشخصاتتون).


قرارداد ها تو نشست های بعدی امضا میشه 
و یا اینکه قرارداد و ما میفرستیم به ادرس دوستان و باید ثبت محضری کنند و پس بفرستند برامون

باید اعتماد باشه و رسمیت

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
تا کی وقت برای ارسال رزومه هست؟
آخه تازه رفتم شناسنامه ام رو عکس دار کنم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

وقت هنوز هست تصویر پرسنلی جدید بفرستید بعضی از رزومه ها بدون تصویر هست

----------


## Jarvis

> قرارداد ها تو نشست های بعدی امضا میشه 
> و یا اینکه قرارداد و ما میفرستیم به ادرس دوستان و باید ثبت محضری کنند و پس بفرستند برامون
> 
> باید اعتماد باشه و رسمیت


 با این حرف خیلی موافقم ... رسمی بودن از نظر من خیلی اهمیت داره ...

الان قدم بعدی چیه ؟؟ رزومه ها رو که هر کی خواست می فرسته ... دیگه باید چه کاری انجام بشه ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

محدودیتی برای زمان ارسال رزومه بطور کلی نیست ولی برای ارسال رزومه برای عضویت در هیئت مؤسس و هیئت مدیره نهایتاً تا نشست بعدی وقت هست. منظورم اینه که هر کسی که میخواد عضو نهاد باشه، باید رزومه و اطلاعات کاملش رو بفرسته، حتی اگه عضو هیئت مدیره یا مؤسس نباشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> با این حرف خیلی موافقم ... رسمی بودن از نظر من خیلی اهمیت داره ...
> 
> الان قدم بعدی چیه ؟؟ رزومه ها رو که هر کی خواست می فرسته ... دیگه باید چه کاری انجام بشه ؟


شرط های بعدی و گفتم

لطفا تو رزومه ننویسین تسلط کامل !! واسه خودتون میگم 
رزومه من هم استاندارد کامل نیست اما از وارد کردند متن جلوگیری شده...و لیست خوب عالی متوسط هست...
بارها گفتم اونو پر کنید اما انگار نه انگار...
عکس یا نیست ازتون یا اگه هست عکس 4 سالگی هست فک کنم :دی برای من نه برای خودتون ارزش قائل بشید 1 ساعت تایم بدید به خودتون قشنگ پر کنید....عکس جدید بزارید
 رسمیت بدید به نوشتهاتون و متن رزومه من و ناقض کپی نکنید....چهارتا متن ساده نوشتن زیاد وقت نمیگیره...قصد اذیت کردن نیست فقط اینکه یاد بگیریم رو استاندارد کار کنیم... همین

----------


## MMSHFE

من هم رزومه خودم رو طبق قالبی که آقا مهرداد گذاشته بودن، تکمیل کردم و گذشتم. سعی کردم بعضی جاها هم یکم بهینه سازی کنم. امیدوارم در کنار رزومه خود آقا مهرداد، مرجع خوبی برای نحوه تکمیل باشه. *لینک*

----------


## Dead Space

سلام دوستان
منم خیلی دوست دارم عضو این نهاد باشم.
فقط یک سوال داشتم
برای اینکه در این نهاد باشیم نباید جای دیگه ای الان مشغول باشیم ؟
ممنون

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام دوستان
> منم خیلی دوست دارم عضو این نهاد باشم.
> فقط یک سوال داشتم
> برای اینکه در این نهاد باشیم نباید جای دیگه ای الان مشغول باشیم ؟
> ممنون


نه مشکلی نداره میتونید عضو بشید هرکسی به تناسب فعالیتش مزایا دریافت میکنه کم یا زیاد و شما که مشغول به کار هستید انشا الله تجربه عملی بالایی دارید و ما میتونید از تجربیاتتون استفاده کنیم

----------


## H:Shojaei

با سلام و خسته نباشيد خدمت همه ي دوستان
من همه ي مطالب رو از اول مطالعه كردم  :گیج:  و نظراتمو با اجازتون بگم:  :خجالت: 
اول اين كه واقعا كار مفيد و به جائيه چون طبق صحبت هايي كه شده افراد مبتدي مثل من هم ميتونن در اين نهاد شركت داشته باشن و بهشون بها داده بشه كه خودشون رو نشون بدن.
دوم اين كه قبل از هر چيز بحث آموزش به ميون مياد كه بايد درباره ي بستري كه ميخواد آموزشها ارائه بشه بحث و گفت و گو بشه كه اين آموزشها چطور صورت ميگيره؟ يا جلساتي كه ميخواد برگذار بشه كجا برگذار ميشه و...
بحث بعدي نحوه ي ارزيابي هر يك از اعضا هست چطور صورت ميگيره؟
درباره ي بيمه هم يه چيزهايي گفته شد ولي حتي مشخص نشد كه بيمه اجرايي هست يا نه چون اگه بخوايم نهاد جذب نيرو داشته باشه يكي از شرايطش بيمه هست *بيمه داشتن به نوعي رسمي تر بودن يك نهاد سازمان يا ارگان رو ميرسونه و افراد راحت تر اعتماد ميكنن*؟
درباره ي ارسال اطلاعات شخصي فقط براي مديران بحث شده لطفا درباره ي زير مجموعه ها هم توضيح بديد.
اين كه اعضاي نهاد در شهر هاي مختلف هستند يك واقعيته و بايد يه فكر اساسي درباره ي ارتباط بين مديران با گروهها و اعضا ي گروهها بشه.
اسم نهاد هم خوبه ولي ميشه بيشتر روش فكر كرد.چون رايانه يه خورده زيادي عموميه واسه ي هدفي كا داريم مثلا *آرياوب* يا چميدونم هرچيزي غير از اين. اگه بعدا يه نظر سنجي هم ئاسه اسم بذاريد نتيجه ي بهتري ميگيريم.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست عزیز، قبلاً صحبت کردیم که قرار نیست نهاد تا آخر محدود به فعالیت در عرصه وب بمونه و به مرور برنامه نویسان بقیه فیلدها هم جذب نهاد خواهند شد. بنابراین محدودکردن اسم به وب فکر نمیکنم ایده مناسبی باشه. نظرسنجی هم واسه اسم گذاشتیم ولی همه همدیگه رو نگاه کردن. اگه تاریخ ارسال مطالب رو هم بررسی کنید، متوجه میشین که بحث اسم مدتی جریان داشت و هیچکس پیشنهاد نداد. الآن هم اگه پیشنهاد بهتری دارین، مطرح کنید. هیچ چیز هنوز قطعی نشده. درمورد بحث بیمه هم باید بگم که بله بیمه اجرایی هست و حتماً اعضا بیمه میشن. منتها کسانی که جای دیگه بیمه نشده باشن. منظورتون رو هم از زیرمجموعه متوجه نشدم. قرار نیست نهاد بصورت هرمی فعالیت کنه. توی شهرهای مختلف نمایندگی خواهیم داشت که با آموزشهایی که میبینن، بصورت مستقل توی شهر و منطقه خودشون فعالیت میکنن و مرجع فعالیت نهاد در اون ناحیه میشن و دفتر مرکزی نهاد فقط روی کار اونها نظارت (نه دخالت) داره و اگه احیاناً دید راه رو دارن اشتباه میرن، با برگزاری یکسری جلسات داخلی، مسیرشون رو اصلاح میکنه. ضمناً به مرور نرم افزار اختصاصی برای ارتباط تصویری اعضا بصورت ویدئو کنفرانس خواهیم نوشت.

----------


## H:Shojaei

خيلي هم عالي من كه كاملا ديگ قانع شدم اسمش هم خوبه بيمه هم كه اجرائيه و....
ممنون از پاسختون جناب MMSHFE

----------


## Tarragon

رفتم شناسنامه رو عکس دار کنم گفت 2 ماه طول می کشه همین جوری بزارمش؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بله همینجوری هم کفایت میکنه. بعداً رزومه اصلاح خواهد شد.

----------


## Amir_f

اینم رزومه من از روی رزومه جناب شهرکی درستش کردم Resume

----------


## r_khan

کار بسیار عالی انجام میدهید امیدوارم زودتر به نتیجه برسه و ثمراتش را ببینیم.
  ما اگه php  کار نیستیم میتونیم عضو بشیم اخه گفته بودید فعلا php ها

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

عضو بشید مانعی نداره اما فعلا برای اینکه رو همین یک بعد زبان PHP کار کنیم و خودمون و تقویت کنیم شما میتونید همراه با اموزشهای نهاد همکاری خودتون و با نهاد افزایش بدید
رزومه ارسال کنید

----------


## reza123654

اسمش باحاله
"""ژوگل"""
من خوشم اومد
دیزاینش باید پیشرفته تر شه...مهندس جوری برنامه ریزیش کن که ما مبتدی ها هم این وسط بتونیم فعالیت کنیم..."(منظورم تو پروژه گیریه)"
به امید آینده ای روشن برای ژوگل...

----------


## H:Shojaei

مثل اين كه شما پست ها رو نصفه نيمه خونديد اسم نهاييش آريارايانه تصويب شده. دوستان عزيز در ضمن اسم مهم نيست اهداف و برنامه ريزي براي رسيدن به اونها مهمه.

----------


## MMSHFE

البته اسم نهایی «آریا رایان» شد (تا این لحظه).

----------


## H:Shojaei

آره مثله اين كه من هم يادم رفته بود.

----------


## reza123654

اینم خوبه ولی ژیگول سر زبان تراز "آریا رایان" هستش
به قول مهندس :
خیلی نزدیک به واژه گوگل هست و این خودش به خاطر سپردنش رو راحت تر میکنه..
"برنامه سرا" یا "طراحان نوین" هم میتونم پیشنهاد بدم.. :خجالت:

----------


## H:Shojaei

اين اسم ها ميتونه واسه يه شركت كوچيك باشه ولي واسه ي نهاد ... .

----------


## SONITAJ

اریا رایان اسم خوبی هست  وانتخاب خوبی کرده اید ممنون دستتون درد نکنه .

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
دوستان عزیز.
اسم انتخاب شده. لطفا رزومه خودتون رو برای آقا مهرداد ارسال کنید تا هر چه زودتر این نهاد پا بگیره.
تشکر

----------


## rezaonline.net

رزومه ارسال شد .

----------


## Jarvis

پارس پردازش - پارس رایان هم دو تا اسمی بود که به ذهن بنده رسید ... گفتم پیشنهاد بدم ... ( فقط در حد پیشنهاد ! )

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> پارس پردازش - پارس رایان هم دو تا اسمی بود که به ذهن بنده رسید ... گفتم پیشنهاد بدم ... ( فقط در حد پیشنهاد ! )


اتفاقا توو ذهن منم اسم پارس بوود چون آریا رایان همچین جالب نیست هم خود اسمش هم نوشتنش.
البته اسم واسه من مهم نیست بقیه کارای نهاد مهمن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان مسوله اسم و ادامه بدید تا به یک اسم ثابتی برسیم که همه پسند باشه
اسم های محلی خودتون - اسم ها ای که خودتون دوست داشتید یک روزی انتخاب بشه بگید

مسئله بعدی بیمه هست که در موردش خیلی کم صحبت شده :
مهمترین ویژگی ای که میتونه عضو نهاد داشته باشه بیمه شدنشه
تامین هزینه اون و میتونیم از بستر پروژه ها و یا حتی شخصی انجام بدیم نگران اون نباشید اما الزام این قضیه میخوام بدونم برای همه روشن هست ؟
در این مورد نظر بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## Tarragon

اسم بنظرم هر چیزی حتی بدون معنی هم می تونه باشه بعدا خودمون بهش معنی میدیم (مثل تتلو :لبخند گشاده!: )
یه اسم جالب که راحت تو دهن بچرخه ژوگل خیلی خوب بود ولی یه ذهن رو بسوی گوگل سوق می داد و همین برای سایت خوب نبود.
در مورد بیمه هم که صحبت آقای شهرکی خوب بود گفتند که هزینه اش از اولین پروژه ماه اول شخص برداشته می شه و اگر شخص پروژه ای نداشت نهاد هزینه اش رو می ده چون نتونسته اعضا رو فعال نگهداره.
(چند جا پرس وجو کردم قیمت ماهیانه یه چیزی حدود 150 هزار تومانه!)

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اسم بنظرم هر چیزی حتی بدون معنی هم می تونه باشه بعدا خودمون بهش معنی میدیم (مثل تتلو)
> یه اسم جالب که راحت تو دهن بچرخه ژوگل خیلی خوب بود ولی یه ذهن رو بسوی گوگل سوق می داد و همین برای سایت خوب نبود.
> در مورد بیمه هم که صحبت آقای شهرکی خوب بود گفتند که هزینه اش از اولین پروژه ماه اول شخص برداشته می شه و اگر شخص پروژه ای نداشت نهاد هزینه اش رو می ده چون نتونسته اعضا رو فعال نگهداره.
> (چند جا پرس وجو کردم قیمت ماهیانه یه چیزی حدود 150 هزار تومانه!)


 ماده 80 اش 60 تومنه.ظاهرا ماده 80 یه قسمتی از هزینرو دولت قبول میکنه.حالا نمیدونم به این کار میخوره یا نه.
آزادش 120 و 130 تومنه.

----------


## Tarragon

> ماده 80 اش 60 تومنه.ظاهرا ماده 80 یه قسمتی از هزینرو دولت قبول میکنه.حالا نمیدونم به این کار میخوره یا نه.
> آزادش 120 و 130 تومنه.


ماه پیش هزینه ها افزایش یافت!

----------


## Amir_f

من بیمه خویش فرما هستم ماهی 103000 تومان  !

----------


## Amir_f

به نظر من اعضا باید ماه اول هزینه بیمه شون رو خودشون بدهند!!  چون معلوم نیست تو پروژه ای که می گیرند موفق  باشند . اگه پروژه اولشون رو کامل انجام دادند و نهاد ازشون رضایت داشت بیمه کنه اونها رو ! اگه نه بعنوان کارآموز برای نهاد باشند تا کار یاد بگیرند .

----------


## SilverLearn

اسم انتخاب شده که به نظر من خیلی خوبه (آریا رایان)

بیمه هم که همه می دونند چقدر می تونه مهم باشه اونم برای بازار کار ما برنامه نویس ها .... به نظرم پول بیمه از همون پروژه کم بشه بهتره چون بعضی ها از ترس همین که بخوان پول بدن شاید در عین اینکه از توانایی زیادی برخوردار باشن از همکاری با نهاد دلسرد میشن 

به نظرم باید بخشی تو نهاد باشه که نمونه فرم های قرار داد رو به کاربر ارائه بده (برای بستن قرار داد حضوری ) و این نمونه قرار داد ها استاندارد باشن و نکات و تبصره های یک قرارداد حرفه ای رو برای کاربر فراهم کنه . چون خود من وقتی پروژه ای می نویسم و تحویل مشتری می خوام بدم چون از قبل باهاش قرار داد کتبی امضا نکردم برای عملیات پشتیبانی و حتی پرفتن پول خیلی وقت ها دچا مشکل شدم ..... یعنی میگم بعد از اینکه نهاد پروژه رو آنالیز کرد  و  کارهای مهندسی نرم افزار رو روش انجام داد و به قیمت نهایی پروژه رسید بیاد و برای آن دسته از قراردادهایی که به صورت حضوری هستن این نمونه فرم ها رو به برنامه نویسش بده و اون رو در امر پشتیبانی نرم افزار همایت کنه......

----------


## SlowCode

> مسئله بعدی بیمه هست که در موردش خیلی کم صحبت شده :
> مهمترین ویژگی ای که میتونه عضو نهاد داشته باشه بیمه شدنشه
> تامین هزینه اون و میتونیم از بستر پروژه ها و یا حتی شخصی انجام بدیم نگران اون نباشید اما الزام این قضیه میخوام بدونم برای همه روشن هست ؟
> در این مورد نظر بدید ممنون میشم


قطعا لازمه! فکر کنم چون وجودش بدیهیه کسی چیزی نگفت.



> به نظر من اعضا باید ماه اول هزینه بیمه شون رو خودشون بدهند!! چون معلوم نیست تو پروژه ای که می گیرند موفق باشند . اگه پروژه اولشون رو کامل انجام دادند و نهاد ازشون رضایت داشت بیمه کنه اونها رو ! اگه نه بعنوان کارآموز برای نهاد باشند تا کار یاد بگیرند .


به نظرم این خوب نیست، چون کسی که میاد عضو نهاد میهش می خواد پول دربیاره حالا اگه پروژه ای گیرش نیاد از یه طرف باید پول اشتراک بده از یه طرف هم پول بیمه بده! این رو شاید خیلی ها قبول نکن و شک کنن.
ولی اینو یه طور دیگه میشه راه اندازی کرد، به این صورت که:
هر عضو باید یه حساب تو سایت داشته باشه که وقتی پروژه ها رو انجام میده پول توش ریخته میشه، حالا سر هر ماه حسابش رو نگاه میکنم اگه موجودی بیشتر از هزینه بیمه بود پول رو برمیداریم و بیمه رو رد میکنیم ولی اگه نبود هزینه بیمه رو ازش کم میکنیم مثلا اگه موجودیش 20 تومن باشه و هزینه بیمه 80 تومن باشه موجودی حسابش میشه منفی 60 تومن، بعد وقتی پروژه گرفت اون مقدار منفی از پولش کم میشه.
از یه طرف هم قرار شد اگه نهاد نتونه واسه هر عضو هر ماه حداقل یه پروژه جور کنه، یه هزینه ای به عنوان خسارت به عضو بپردازه، خب اول باید مقدار این هزینه محاسبه بشه! چقدر میخواییم بدیم؟ 10 تومن؟50 تومن؟ یا چند؟
خلاصه هرچقدر که باشه این پول رو به همون حسابش میریزیم.
البته میتونیم یه کاری هم بکنیم، خسارتی که قراره نهاد بپردازه همون هزینه بیمه باشه :لبخند: 
چطوره؟ البته فکر کنم یکم زیاد باشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

مژده دارم براتون :
یکی از بچه های خوب نرم افزار + دوست صمیمی و قدیمی خودم اقا مبین رنجبر ( مدیر بخش NoSql (پایگاه داده های غیر رابطه ای ) انجمن و با نام کاربری  Lsass.CRC32 ) - کارشناس نرم افزار + با رزومه خوبی که دارند تو این رشته و همچنین سابقه خوبی که تو کارهای پژوهشی دارند : قول همکاری با ما و دادند و برای پیشبرد اهداف " نهاد حمایتی از برنامه نویسان " و هدف مهم این نهاد که پیشرفت برنامه نویسان و تبدیل همه دغدغه ها به ارامش و رضایت شعلی همه شما عزیزان هست :

ایشون قبول زحمت کردند و دارند به رایگان برای اعضا نهاد دوره "رزومه نویسی"  برگزار می کنند ( انلاین ، اونم به این خاطر که تو بررسی های انجام شده ایشون رزومه خیلی از ما ها مشکل داره و درست نیست ) - تا اصول و قواعد یک رزومه مناسب و اموزش بدند

ایشون مدرک معتبر رزومه نویسی از سایت درسنامه و دارند که تصویر مدرکشون و در زیر میزارم

- و همچنین مدرک آیلس زبان و داره اقا مبین و تو رزومه نویسی به زبان انگلیسی و اصول و قوانین اون اطلاعات خیلی خوبی داره و وقتی ازش خواستم که رزومه  " خودم " و ترجمه کنه گفت " بهت ماهی گیری یاد میدم نه ماهی خوری " 

هدف اینه که کنار این تیم و جدا از اینکه همیشه پروژه داشته بشیم به هدف های بزرگتری نگاه کنیم...مثل اینکه چرا این رشته و انتخاب کردیم ؟چرا نمیتونیم پول دربیاریم ؟ چرا مشکلات سر راه ما وجود داره ؟
چطوری بتونیم یک ایده و به پول تبدیل کنیم 
مهندس بار بیایم و پر از دانش نه یک کد نویس....

خیلی زشته که بگیم خسارت بده نهاد ! خسارت چی ؟؟ اول و اخرش خودمون مقصر هستیم تو خرابی بازار ...حالا یا ما یا اونی که پروژ] 50 تومنی انجام میده + یا اون کسی که از رو بی اطلاعی خودش بد قرارداد میبنده + و و و و 
درکل اگه کسی تو نهاد بیکار بمونه همه اعضا نهاد مقصر هستند به دید من ! 

بنده هیچ مسئولیتی و قبول نمیکنم ! هیچ رول و قانونی هم تایید نمیکنم که نهاد قراره به همه سود برسونه فقط و فقط !! 
کنار همه تلاش ها ای که میکنم انتطاراتی دارم و اون هم همکاری هست و بس ! بدون شک بعد این هماهنگی ها هیچوقت ما مشکلی نخواهیم داشت !


نام کاربریش و اعلام کردم برای اعلام حضور به خودش پیغام خصوصی بدید تا انشا الله یک دوره خوبی داشته باشیم و همچنین برای نشست بعدی یک مژده بزرگتری داریم از ایشون که اونو تو نشست میگیم 

64468631319565691953.jpg

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> مژده دارم براتون :
> یکی از بچه های خوب نرم افزار + دوست صمیمی و قدیمی خودم اقا مبین رنجبر ( مدیر بخش NoSql (پایگاه داده های غیر رابطه ای ) انجمن و با نام کاربری  Lsass.CRC32 ) - کارشناس نرم افزار + با رزومه خوبی که دارند تو این رشته و همچنین سابقه خوبی که تو کارهای پژوهشی دارند : قول همکاری با ما و دادند و برای پیشبرد اهداف " نهاد حمایتی از برنامه نویسان " و هدف مهم این نهاد که پیشرفت برنامه نویسان و تبدیل همه دغدغه ها به ارامش و رضایت شعلی همه شما عزیزان هست :
> 
> ایشون قبول زحمت کردند و دارند به رایگان برای اعضا نهاد دوره "رزومه نویسی"  برگزار می کنند ( انلاین ، اونم به این خاطر که تو بررسی های انجام شده ایشون رزومه خیلی از ما ها مشکل داره و درست نیست ) - تا اصول و قواعد یک رزومه مناسب و اموزش بدند
> 
> ایشون مدرک معتبر رزومه نویسی از سایت درسنامه و دارند که تصویر مدرکشون و در زیر میزارم
> 
> - و همچنین مدرک آیلس زبان و داره اقا مبین و تو رزومه نویسی به زبان انگلیسی و اصول و قوانین اون اطلاعات خیلی خوبی داره و وقتی ازش خواستم که رزومه  " خودم " و ترجمه کنه گفت " بهت ماهی گیری یاد میدم نه ماهی خوری " 
> 
> ...


از مهرداد عزیز سپاس گزارم که معرفی کارگاه رزومه نویسی رو بر عهده گرفت.خدمت دوستان عزیز عرض کنم این دوره به صورت آنلاین خواهد بود که تمامی مطالب به صورت اسلاید خواهد بود.این کارگاه در ۴ جلسه یک ساعته به صورت اسکایپ و یا پلتفرم GoToMeeting برگزار خواهد شد.حد نصاب برگزاری هم ۱۰ نفر می باشد که به محض رسیدن به حدنصاب تاریخ برگزاری اعلام خواهد شد.برای ثبت نام در این کارگاه لطفا فرم ثبت نام را تکمیل نمایید:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/10um...tFu58/viewform

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً برای اطلاع از آخرین تغییرات، یک پیام با فرمتی که در پست اول این تاپیک گذاشتم به شماره مشخص شده ارسال کنید تا آخرین اخبار نهاد ازطریق پیامک برای شما ارسال بشه.

----------


## Jarvis

اینم رزومه ی من ...
البته من قبلا ارسال کرده بودم .. اما یه سری تغییرات لازم داشت که انجام شد...
http://guidesigner.ir/Resume.zip

----------


## MMSHFE

تا الآن 4 نفر شماره خودشون رو اعلام کردن. لطفاً بقیه دوستان هم اقدام کنن تا بتونیم در مواقع ضروری اقدام به اطلاع رسانی سریع کنیم (این پیشنهاد رو هم آقا مهرداد مطرح کردن).

----------


## مبین رنجبر

دوستان کارگاه رایگان رزومه نویسی در حوزه کامپیوتر به حد نصاب رسید.اگر دوستان دیگری هم علاقه مند به شرکت هستند سریع تر اقدام کنند که به زودی فرم ثبت نام بسته خواهد شد.

----------


## reza123654

جناب شفیعی منظورتون از اولین پست تکمیل روزومه هست؟
یا ارسال شماره ب تنهایی کفاف کار رو میده؟

----------


## saman-arsenal

> جناب شفیعی منظورتون از اولین پست تکمیل روزومه هست؟
> یا ارسال شماره ب تنهایی کفاف کار رو میده؟


فقط نام کاربری و نام خودتونو به اون شماره sms کنید

----------


## MMSHFE

> جناب شفیعی...


منظورتون منم؟ اگه بله، بنده «شهرکی» هستم.

----------


## poriab

> دوستان کارگاه رایگان رزومه نویسی در حوزه کامپیوتر به حد نصاب رسید.اگر دوستان دیگری هم علاقه مند به شرکت هستند سریع تر اقدام کنند که به زودی فرم ثبت نام بسته خواهد شد.


صفحه ثبت نام بالا نمیاد !

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> صفحه ثبت نام بالا نمیاد !


ظرفیت این دوره به اتمام رسیده است ولی چون باز هم درخواست ثبت نام داریم مهلت ثبت نام تمدید شد.مجدد چک کنید.

----------


## novinsite

بنده هم رزومه خودمو به ایمیل mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com ارسال کردم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> بنده هم رزومه خودمو ارسال کردم


به کجا ارسال کردید؟

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
می شه یه آمار کلی بدید؟
( از کسانی که در کلاس ثبت نام کردند ، کسانی که رزومه فرستاند و کسانی که از طریق SMS ثبت نام کردند.)

----------


## MMSHFE

تعداد 16 نفر در فهرست اطلاع رسانی ازطریق پیامک ثبت شدن. از بقیه دوستان هم تقاضا میکنم جهت تسهیل در امر اطلاع رسانی، اطلاعاتشون رو در اختیار نهاد قرار بدن (با ارسال پیامک به روشی که در پست اول این تاپیک اعلام شده).

----------


## novinsite

> به کجا ارسال کردید؟


به ایمیل mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com

----------


## engmmrj

کلاس رزومه نویسی کی شروع میشه ؟!

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> کلاس رزومه نویسی کی شروع میشه ؟!


هفته آینده برگزار خواهد شد.زمان و ظرفیت ثبت نام رو به خاطر دوستانی که درخواست کرده بودند افزایش دادیم برای همین لطفا کمی صبر کنید  :لبخند:

----------


## poriab

صفحه نمیاد ، اطلاعاتم رو پیام خصوصی زدم

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام لطفا یکی به من میگه تا کی وقت داریم توی کلاس رزومه نویسی ثبت نام کنید وتا کی وقت دارم رزومه ام را برای نهاد بفرستم.من چند روزی حسابی گرفتار بودم وقت نکردم بیام سراغ اینترنت لطفا راهنمایی  کنید؟
آیا کلاسها حضوری هست؟یا نه مجازی؟هزینه اون چقدره؟
 :متفکر:

----------


## MMSHFE

تا الآن 26 نفر توی سامانه پیامک نهاد ثبت شدن. از بقیه دوستان هم تقاضا دارم همکاری کنن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان یک نظر دیگه خودم داشتم که اقا محسن نوری ( محسن 15 ) هم همین نظر و دارند تشکیل فروشگاه برای نهاد هست به صورت انلاین

من تو ذهنم بود که یک برنامه نویس از ساب دامنه های نهاد یک پروفایل + شاپ  +رزومه + و و و و داشته باشه برا خودش
بیایم یک فریم ورک و مثلا تایید کنیم و بگیم استاندارد هست
بعدش خیلی ها میان ماژول مینویسند براش و بفروشند و درگیر بقیه چیز ها نمیشند و کسب درامد میکنند
ماژول جوملا و و چظوره ؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

دوستان عزیزی که در دوره رزومه نویسی ثبت نام کرده اند ، ایمیلی فرستاده شد مبنی بر شرکت در نظرسنجی زمان و تاریخ برگزاری جلسه اول این دوره.

و همچنین مهلت ثبت نام در این دوره به پایان رسید.
تعداد ثبت نام شده ها : 20 نفر

----------


## engmmrj

> از مهرداد عزیز سپاس گزارم که معرفی کارگاه رزومه نویسی رو بر عهده  گرفت.خدمت دوستان عزیز عرض کنم این دوره به صورت آنلاین خواهد بود که تمامی  مطالب به صورت اسلاید خواهد بود.این کارگاه در ۴ جلسه یک ساعته به صورت  اسکایپ و یا پلتفرم GoToMeeting برگزار خواهد شد.حد نصاب برگزاری هم ۱۰ نفر  می باشد که به محض رسیدن به حدنصاب تاریخ برگزاری اعلام خواهد شد.برای ثبت  نام در این کارگاه لطفا فرم ثبت نام را تکمیل نمایید:


پلتفرم GoToMeeting چیه ؟

----------


## engmmrj

استاد شهرکی اگه ممکنه شما هم کارگاه آنلاین در مورد برنامه نویسی برگزار کنید .

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> پلتفرم GoToMeeting چیه ؟


یکی از سایت هایی هست که امکان برگزاری ارائه همراه با صدا رو فراهم میکنه که متاسفانه از هر ایمیل میشه یک بار به مدت 30 روز استفاده کرد.و چون من قبلا از این سرویس استفاده کردم امکان استفاده دوباره وجود ندارد.به همین هلت برگزاری این دوره رو با استفاده از نرم افزار TeamViewer Meeting انجام میدهیم که توضیحات بیشتر پس از مشخص شدن تاریخ نهایی ارسال خواهد شد.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
می رم تو سایت ارور Incorrect link - please check and try again می ده چکار باید کرد؟

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
آقای رنجبر لینک باز نمیشه و ارور میده که لینک خراب هست. رفتم روی وب سایت یه وب انگلیسی زبان هست توی کدام قسمتش برم و توی نظر سنجی شرکت کنم.؟یوزر و پسورد را تعریف کنیم یانه با مشخصاتی که به شما داده ایم تعریف شده .لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
من منتظرم .ممنونم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام
> می رم تو سایت ارور Incorrect link - please check and try again می ده چکار باید کرد؟





> سلام 
> آقای رنجبر لینک باز نمیشه و ارور میده که لینک خراب هست. رفتم روی وب سایت یه وب انگلیسی زبان هست توی کدام قسمتش برم و توی نظر سنجی شرکت کنم.؟یوزر و پسورد را تعریف کنیم یانه با مشخصاتی که به شما داده ایم تعریف شده .لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
> من منتظرم .ممنونم


اگر با این لینک مشکل دارید لطفا از میان گزینه های زیر انتخابتون رو به ایمیل بنده ارسال کنید :

سه شنبه - ساعت 10 تا 11 صبح
سه شنبه - ساعت 5 تا 6 عصر
چهارشنبه - ساعت 10 تا 11 صبح
چهارشنبه - ساعت 5 تا 6 عصر

تا الان 6 نفر در نظرسنجی شرکت کردند و مشکلی نداشتند.

----------


## Jarvis

> می رم تو سایت ارور Incorrect link - please check and try again می ده چکار باید کرد؟


*من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم ...
روی لینک کلیک نکنید ... متن رو کپی کنید و توی مرورگرتون وارد کنید تا عمل کنه ...
اگه نشد :
http://kwiksurveys.com/s.asp?sid=tfj...8p158563%0D%0A
رو تبدیل کنید به :
http://kwiksurveys.com/s.asp?sid=tfj7jwftzuzes8p158563
موفق باشید*

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
تشکر.
فقط یه سوال اونم این که رزومه نویسی لازم هستش؟
آخه ما فقط یه بار باید یه رزومه بنویسیم و بعدا فقط بروزش کنیم.
تشکر.
درباره ی teamviewer خواستم بپرسم اگر یه بار از نسخه Demo استفاده کرده باشی و 7 روز مهلتت تموم شده باشه چه کار باید کرد؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام
> تشکر.
> فقط یه سوال اونم این که رزومه نویسی لازم هستش؟
> آخه ما فقط یه بار باید یه رزومه بنویسیم و بعدا فقط بروزش کنیم.
> تشکر.
> درباره ی teamviewer خواستم بپرسم اگر یه بار از نسخه Demo استفاده کرده باشی و 7 روز مهلتت تموم شده باشه چه کار باید کرد؟



رزومه رو فقط یک بار مینویسید ولی اگر همون یک بار هم اصول رزومه نویسی رو رعایت نکرده باشید رزومه شما از طرف هر نهادی مثل دانشگاه ، سازمان ، شرکت و ... رد خواهد شد.

برای TeamViewer هم باید نسخه Demo قبلی رو کلا Uninstall کنید و نسخه Free رو دانلود و نصب کنید.

----------


## SONITAJ

نمیدونم نتیجه نظر سنجی چی میشه و چه زمانی انتخاب میشه ولی من یک پیشنهاد دارم
جمعه بعدازظهر هم گزینه خوبی میتونه باشه برای پیشنهادم هم دلیل دادم:1- هرکس کارمند ادارت دولتی هست یا ساعات کاری اون طوری هست که باید تا2یا3بعدازظهر سرکار باشه میتونه شرکت کنه2-هرکس با هر شغلی پنج شنبه و جمعه صبح را استراحت می کنه و جمعه باانرژی بهتری میاد برای یاد گرفتن ودر ضمن نگران کارهای عقب افتاده کاری و کارهای نیمه تمومی که باید روز بعد ببره سرکار نیست ویا نگرانی خیلی کمتری داره .یا اگر کسی هم جمعه روز تعطیلش بیرون ،پیک نیک یا ...رفته باشه تاجمعه عصر برگشته. نظر شما چی هست آقای رنجبر؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> نمیدونم نتیجه نظر سنجی چی میشه و چه زمانی انتخاب میشه ولی من یک پیشنهاد دارم
> جمعه بعدازظهر هم گزینه خوبی میتونه باشه برای پیشنهادم هم دلیل دادم:1- هرکس کارمند ادارت دولتی هست یا ساعات کاری اون طوری هست که باید تا2یا3بعدازظهر سرکار باشه میتونه شرکت کنه2-هرکس با هر شغلی پنج شنبه و جمعه صبح را استراحت می کنه و جمعه باانرژی بهتری میاد برای یاد گرفتن ودر ضمن نگران کارهای عقب افتاده کاری و کارهای نیمه تمومی که باید روز بعد ببره سرکار نیست ویا نگرانی خیلی کمتری داره .یا اگر کسی هم جمعه روز تعطیلش بیرون ،پیک نیک یا ...رفته باشه تاجمعه عصر برگشته. نظر شما چی هست آقای رنجبر؟


پیشنهاد خوبیه ولی یه چیزی که هست اینه که کنکور کارشناسی ارشد دانشگاه آزاد رو که در روزهای پنجشنبه ، جمعه و احتمالا شنبه برگزار میشه رو نباید فراموش کرد که این کنکور شامل حال من و آقای مهرداد حسین زاده هم میشه.

----------


## SONITAJ

ميشه گذاشت واسه بعد از امتحان كارشناسي ارشد كه هم شما وهم آقاي حسن زاده و هم ديگر دوستاني كه امتحان كارشناسي ارشد دارند امتحانشون را بدهند ونگران زماني كه ميخواهند صرف اين آموزش كنند نباشند و نگراني و استرس هم براي تداخل زمان كلاس با امتحان ارشد نباشه فكركنم تاريخ كنكور ارشد اواخر خرداد يا اوايل تير باشه وتا بعداز ارشد امتحان بچه هاي كارشناسي هم تموم ميشه .شايد يكي از دلايلي كه 20نفر بيشتر ثبت نام نكردند همين باشه بخاطر امتحانات فاينال خيلي ها سراغ اينترنت نمي آيند و مشغول درس خونده هستند. وقت ندارند به كار ديگري برسند.
براي همه آرزوي موفقيت دارم .موفق باشيد. :تشویق:

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> ميشه گذاشت واسه بعد از امتحان كارشناسي ارشد كه هم شما وهم آقاي حسن زاده و هم ديگر دوستاني كه امتحان كارشناسي ارشد دارند امتحانشون را بدهند ونگران زماني كه ميخواهند صرف اين آموزش كنند نباشند و نگراني و استرس هم براي تداخل زمان كلاس با امتحان ارشد نباشه فكركنم تاريخ كنكور ارشد اواخر خرداد يا اوايل تير باشه وتا بعداز ارشد امتحان بچه هاي كارشناسي هم تموم ميشه .شايد يكي از دلايلي كه 20نفر بيشتر ثبت نام نكردند همين باشه بخاطر امتحانات فاينال خيلي ها سراغ اينترنت نمي آيند و مشغول درس خونده هستند. وقت ندارند به كار ديگري برسند.
> براي همه آرزوي موفقيت دارم .موفق باشيد.


نمیدونم چقدر در مورد این کنکور اطلاع دارید ولی در 2 نوبت صبح و عصر برگزار میشه و دوستانی که در نوبت عصر هستند ساعت 4 امتحان شروع میشه.در ضمن در هم شهر ها هم برگزار نمیشه پس فاصله راه و خستگی هم باید حساب کرد.تاریخ امتحان ارشد رو ذکر کردم دقیق البته.

حالا که خیلی از دوستان در نظرسنجی شرکت کردن نمیشه از نو شروع کرد.در جلسات بعد این نکته لحاظ می شود.

----------


## Dead Space

سلام و خسته نباشید
من هم رزومه خودم رو برای آقای حسین زاده ارسال کردم.
شمارمم در سیستم پیامکی ثبت کردم.
ممنون

----------


## amin7x

دوستان
من هنوز نتورنستم رزومه صحیح رو ارسال کنم.
سرعت آپلود مبین نت واقعا ضعیفه!

راستی مدت ارسال رزومه تا کی هست؟

----------


## amin7x

> *من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم ...
> روی لینک کلیک نکنید ... متن رو کپی کنید و توی مرورگرتون وارد کنید تا عمل کنه ...
> اگه نشد :
> http://kwiksurveys.com/s.asp?sid=tfj...8p158563%0D%0A
> رو تبدیل کنید به :
> http://kwiksurveys.com/s.asp?sid=tfj7jwftzuzes8p158563
> موفق باشید*


یه خواهشی از دوستان بخش PHP داشتم اینه که فقط کسایی که عضو هستند توی نظرسنجی شرکت کنند.
ممنون

----------


## H:Shojaei

دوستان اصلا فقط مديران (فعلا) بايد رزومه ارسال كنن يا همه ي اعضا؟؟؟؟

----------


## Tarragon

همه ی اعضا.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

خوب بر طبق نظرسنجی روز *سه شنبه 5 تا 6 عصر* بالاترین رای رو به خود اختصاص داد و با توجه به نظرسنجی ، برای روزهای دیگر هم رای هایی داده شد که با توجه به اینکه اکثریت رای ها متعلق به این روز است انتخاب شد.

برای دوستانی که مشکلی در رابطه با زمان دارند اسلاید جلسه اول پس از برگزاری در اختیارشان گذاشته خواهد شد و می توانند در جلسات بعدی ، ادامه مباحث را دنبال کنند.
جزئیات شرکت در دوره به همراه لینک نرم افزار و کد دوره تقریبا 2-3 ساعت قبل از برگزاری به ایمیل های ثبت نام کنندگان ارسال خواهد شد.

سپاس

----------


## SONITAJ

ممنون یعنی فردا عصر منتظرهستم.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

دوستان متاسفانه باید اعلام کنم به دلایلی که عرض خواهم کرد برگزاری دوره آنلاین رزومه نویسی در حوزه کامپیوتر و آی تی *کنسل شد*.مهمترین دلیلی که مجبور به این کار شدیم این هست که دوستانی که در نظرسنجی روز سه شنبه ساعت 5 تا 6 عصر رو انتخاب کرده بودند 8 نفر بودند ، یعنی از نصف ثبت نام شده ها هم کمتر ، 5 نفر از این دوستان هم به من اطلاع دادند که متاسفانه مشکلی برامون پیش اومده و نمیتونیم در این زمان در دوره شرکت کنیم.پس تعداد شرکت کنندگان این روز رسید به 3 نفر.بقیه دوستان هم به صورت غیریکنواخت روز های دیگر رو انتخاب کرده بودند.

دلیل بعدی هم نزدیک شدن به زمان امتحانات است که دوستان قبل تر به من اطلاعات داده بودند که زمان بسیارفشرده هست و نمیتونیم یکنواخت در این دوره شرکت کنیم.

و دلیل دیگر هم مشکل نرم افزار Teamviewer و عدم ارتباط با کیفیت و راضی کننده برای برگزاری دوره بود.

من از تمامی کسانی که وقت گذاشتند و فرم و نظرسنجی را تکمیل کردند عذرخواهی میکنم.
یک نکته دیگر اینکه فایل کامل اسلاید رزومه نویسی حرفه ای در حوره کامپیوتر و آی تی پس از تکمیل شدن همینجا پست خواهد شد تا تونسته باشیم حداقل هدفی که قرار بود انجام بشود را انجام داده باشیم.

سپاس
مبین رنجبر

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
خب بقیه نفرات ممکنه بتونن شرکت کنن. 
الان من نظر دادم صبح اما می تونم عصر هم شرکت کنم.

----------


## poriab

من هم چون در همه زمان های اعلام شده مشکلی نداشتم ، نظر سنجی شرکت نکردم

کلی با عجله اومدم پای سیستم گفتم دیر کردم !! :افسرده:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

منم مشکلی نداشتم.

----------


## SilverLearn

من هم مشکلی نداشتم با اینکه فردا امتحان دارم 
البته با همون اسلاید ها کارمون فعلا راه میفته 
من که صبر کرده بودم بعد از اتمام این دوره نسبت به تکمیل رزومه خودم و ارسال اون به آقا مهرداد اقدام کنم که ....

----------


## amin7x

رزومه صحیح پ.خ شذ.

----------


## engmmrj

چرا از شور و هیجان افتادید ؟!
از تشکیل نهاد منصرف شدید ؟! :متعجب: 
کلاس رزومه نویسی الکی کنسل شد ! :افسرده:

----------


## MMSHFE

کسی از شور و هیجان نیفتاده. منتظر تکمیل بانک اطلاعات اعضا هستیم منتها اکثراً به علل مختلف از ارسال رزومه و اطلاعات شخصی خودشون طفره میرن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من حتی به اندازه افراد شرکت کننده تو نشست اول هم رزومه ندارم ! اونا که پرچم دار بودند
رزومست بفرستید دوستان ! چرا خیلی ها نمیفرستند نمیدونم

----------


## H:Shojaei

من كه در گيرو داد امتحانات هستم فكر كنم بيشتر دوستان همين طوري باشند.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> من كه در گيرو داد امتحانات هستم فكر كنم بيشتر دوستان همين طوري باشند.


نمیدونم امتحانات چه ربطی به رزومه داره :متفکر:

----------


## H:Shojaei

> نمیدونم امتحانات چه ربطی به رزومه داره


واقعا چه ربطي داره؟ :گیج:   :قهقهه: 
وقت نداشتم مشكلم اينه ماشاالله اين رزومه هه اطلاعات آبا و اجدادي هم ميخواد كم كه نيست.

----------


## SilverLearn

جناب *H:Shojaei* درست میفرمایند . من هم ترم آخرم و می خوام معدلم رو این دمه آخری یه تکونی بدم :) برای همین نمی تونم رزومه رو تکمیل کنم .....

----------


## rezaonline.net

دوستانی که نمیتونن رزومه شون رو تکمیل کنن ، پس فردا نمیتونن پروژه هایی که یک ماه و دو ماه کار میبره رو انجام بدن ، از همین اول راه مشخص هست اولویت های بهتری دارن یا برنامه ریزی صحیحی ندارن .

----------


## SilverLearn

> دوستانی که نمیتونن رزومه شون رو تکمیل کنن ، پس فردا نمیتونن پروژه هایی که یک ماه و دو ماه کار میبره رو انجام بدن ، از همین اول راه مشخص هست اولویت های بهتری دارن یا برنامه ریزی صحیحی ندارن .


ببخشید که رک صحبت می کنم 
ولی دید شما نسبت به این موضوع واقعا غیر قابل تحمله 
من در تاپیک قبلی گفتم که ترم آخر هستم و می خوام معدلم رو بالا ببرم برای همین وقت کافی ندارم 
این بالا بردن معدل هم می تونه توی بهتر کردن نهاد تاثیر گذار باشه وقتی که مشتری رزومه برنامه نویس خودش رو ببینه (البته اگر این امکان در سایت نهاد بود...)
من می گم حالا چه عجله ای هست (توی یکی از پست ها اعلام شد که تا نشست بعدی فرصت هست برای ارسال رزومه )
بنابراین به نظر من حساس شدن در هر چه سریع تر ارسال رزومه به نفع نهاد نیست ... چون هر کسی میاد و سریع اطلاعات خودشو بدون اینکه بهش فکر کنه که مثلا چقد در این زمینه مهارت کافی داره تکمیل می کنه و ......

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان بحثی سر این نباشه که چرا زودتر نمیدید رزومه و 
اما نباید فراموش کنیم که من از کی گفتم رزومه و بدید و تا الان 1 ساعت فقط 1 ساعت زمان لازم بود برای تکمیل این رزومه
ترم اخر بودن و کار ندارم موجه یا خیر بودنش رو
اما نظم خیلی مهمه خیلی زیاد
در هر صورت من هم میگم دوستان نظم کاری منظم تری داشته باشند
کار نهاد سیستماتیک هست اما نه کامل کامل که یک سایت همه کارارو بکنه
پس تصمیم گیران و کارشناسای نهاد خیلی از مسائل واقعی و قابل لمس و در نظر میگیرند تخصص نظم و و و

ما برنامه نویس ها ( اول خودم ) از برنامه ریزی به شدت ضعیفی برخورداریم

باز هم نظرم و میگم : دوستانی که رزومه ندادن هنوز خیلی دیر کردند ! 
اما بازم منتظر میمونیم تا انشا الله روند و جریان کار مفید تر پیش بره انشا الله

----------


## dousti_design

> این بالا بردن معدل هم می تونه توی بهتر کردن نهاد تاثیر گذار باشه وقتی که مشتری رزومه برنامه نویس خودش رو ببینه (البته اگر این امکان در سایت نهاد بود...)


فکر نمیکنم معدل به جذب مشتری برای نهاد ربطی داشته باشه ها! :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> فکر نمیکنم معدل به جذب مشتری برای نهاد ربطی داشته باشه ها!


اونم معدل ترم اخر :دی شوخی میکنم 

نه دوستان معدل بحث اصلی من نیست اما دوستانی که کار کد نویسی خوبی ندارند اما تو مباحق نرم افزار طراحی نرمال سازی طراحی دیتابیس و اصول الگوریتم ها و مسائل ریز رشته نرم افزار اطلاعات خوبی دارند میتونند خیلی به رشد کیفی نهاد کمک کنند چون هدف فقط انجام پروژه نیست ما قراره *نگاه مردوم و به این رشته عوض کنیم* مسئولیت سختی به گردنمون هست...

----------


## H:Shojaei

ميگم رزومه ي ديگه اي براي پيش فرض نبود من كه با ديدن اين رزومه ي آقا $ M 3 H R D A D $ 
روحيم تضعيف شد از بس مقادير عالي تو همه ي زمينه ها ديدمو به جاش ضعيف قرار دادم.  :گریه:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> ميگم رزومه ي ديگه اي براي پيش فرض نبود من كه با ديدن اين رزومه ي آقا $ M 3 H R D A D $ 
> روحيم تضعيف شد از بس مقادير عالي تو همه ي زمينه ها ديدمو به جاش ضعيف قرار دادم.


نظر لطف شماست اما علم چیزی هست که بی کرانه

اگه صعیف هستید پس میشه گفت اول راه هستید....پس هنوز فرقت های زیادی انتظار شما و میکشه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستای عزیز خسته نباشی

از همتون میخوام دور و ور شهرتون تا جای ممکن یک تحقیقی انجام بدید در مورد اینکه یک مغازه یا یک اطاق یا یک سالن کوچ نهایتا 15 نفره بخوایم ماهانه اجاره کنیم چقدر هزینه داره

میخوایم مکان ها و شناسا ای کنیم
جا ه های که بشه چند نفر دوره هم جمع بشند و با هم کار کنند workshop باشه

اقای شهرکی هماین پیغام و برای همه پیام کنند که زودتر حواب بگیریم
نتایج و تو همین جا اشتراک بزارید
ممنون

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان تو نشست بعدی انشا الله حرفامون و جمع و حور میکنیم
و یک مد پرسنلی به همه دوستان میدیم و کارت عضویت هم صادر میشه کارت فیزیکی هوشمند که بعدا استفاده میشه به عنوان کار شناسا ای

دوستان طراح : یک طرح تو همین تاپیک برای جلد رو با قسمت عکس پیشنهاد بدن برای کارت
و بحث امضای دیجیتال و کسی هست اگه اطلاعات خوبی داره برامون توضیح بده

----------


## MMSHFE

پیام ارسال شد.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان نظرم کلی عوض شد بعد از اینکه یکی از کاربرای خوب برنامه نویس باهام صحبت کرده : 

"

نقل قول: عنوان نداره
من حدود 8 ماه هست که php رو یاد گرفتم تا قبلش هم نمیدونستم چی هست
من 17 ساله بودم یه سفر داشتم به نروژ اونجا دیدم که نوشته دانشگاه php 
هیچ وقتی کسی نبود که بهم بگه این کلمه چی هست و اونجا چی درس میخونن اصلا نمیدونستم درباره چی هست
زبان انگلیسی اصلا بلد نیستم
یه کمی فرانسوی و نروژی در حد این که خودم متوجه بشم بلد هستم ولی نمیتونم جواب کسی رو بدم
همین پارسال بود که دیدم توی روزنامه نوشته آموزش برنامه نویسی php
از اونجا بود که برنامه نویسی php علاقه مندی پیدا کردم و دنبال کتابهای فارسی و آموزشگاه های متعدد رو رفتم
همه آموزشگاه ها در حد کتاب جعفرنژاد و محمد مصدری هستن
من دنبال اون دانشگاه هستم بعدش دنبال نهاد هستم
میدونید دانشگاه میتونه نهاد شما و من و دوستان رو بیمه کنه
وقتی شغلی باشه ولی کارگر نداشته باشه انگار سوپرمارکت پر ازجنس که فروشنده نداره


من کوچیکتر از اونی هستم که بخواهم توی نهاد نظر بدم

"

habibvafapour نام کاربری اشون هست


خوب دسوتان من نظرم اینه که نهاد برای اهداف ما خیلی کوچیک داره میشه 
جون تو این مدت که گذشته همه نظرای مختلفی دارند و هدف اصلی نهاد داره کم رنگ میشه و شاید کوچیک...یعنی مشکلات بزرگ هستند و این هدف نمیتونه خودشو نشون بده !

دانشگاه افسری و در نظر بگیرید....توضیح خاصی نمیدم.....


نرم افزار و سخت افزار و با هم جدا کردند...خوب خدا پدرشون و بیامورزه....
اما نرم افزار هم خودش باز قابل تفکیکه...اونم جدا شد...هوش مصنوعی..علوم کامپیوتر معماری شبکه آیتی

خوب بین تخصصی و شور یک دانشجو ( شور = علاقه  و حرفه ) هم باید تفکیک بشه.....

من به کل نظرم اینه که ما بیایم یک *دانشگاه برنامه نویسان ایران* راه اندازی کنیم....

اسمشم میتونه متفکران ( دانشگاه متفکران ) - برنامه نگار - یا اسم اولین دانشگاه های ایرانی یا اولین متفکران ایرانی باشه ...اب سینا مثلا...

اموزش بدیم....
بازار کار و ترمیم کنیم....
استاندارد سازی کنیم...
قوانین تعریف کنیم...
فرصت های شغلی فراهم کنیم....
افکار برنامه نگار و توسعه و ترمیم کنیم....
رضایت رو افزایش بدیم....
درامد و بیشتر کنیم....
نیاز های نرم افزاری جامعه و رفع کنیم....
به زندگی جغدی برنامه نویس نظم بدیم.....
بازاریابی و رواج دیم...

خود اشتغالی و توسعه بدیم...

رزومه و تخصص ها و جمع اوری کنیم و هر کسی و بگذاری تو جایگاه خودش وایسه و کار کنه..
یک دانش نامه فارسی متخصصان داشته باشیم.....
درامد خودکار و جا بیاندازیم یعنی سیستمی باشه که بشه تو موقع ها ای از زنگی خودش سود افرینی بدون وقت گذاشتند داشته باشه....ما دیگه کمتر از ( معذرت میخوام فقط مثال هست ) حیوان ها نیستیم که : برای زمستون تلاش میکنند تا اذوغه جمع کنند

ما هم ادمیم...مشکلات پیش میاد...کار ثابت نداریم که اخر ماه حقوق بگیریم...خوب باید یک روندی باشه که همیشه بابت حسن کارها مفیدی که کردیم همیشه حمایت بشیم ( بازم ببخشید بابت مثال )


*دانشگاه برنامه نویسان ایران ( برنامه نگار )*

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش من زیاد با این ایده (حداقل در این مرحله) موافق نیستم چون ما هنوز نتونستیم ثابت کنیم توی جامعه کوچک PHPکارها میتونیم تحولی در بازار ایجاد کنیم. ازطرف دیگه تشکیل دانشگاه ما رو ملزم به رعایت چهارچوب وزارت علوم میکنه که تا همین الآن هم به اندازه کافی چوبش رو خوردیم و بخش عمده ای از آشفتگی اوضاع بازار برنامه نویسی بخاطر همین چهارچوب اشتباه و تاریخ مصرف گذشته است (طبق قانون وزات علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری هیچ دانشگاهی اعم از حضوری و مجازی و... نمیتونه خارج از این چهارچوب فعالیت کنه). اما بحث نهاد بعنوان یک تشکیلات مستقل فرق میکنه. همه اهدافی که دانشگاه داره (منجمله آموزش و ساخت قوانین و...) رو هم میتونیم برآورده کنیم، منتها در چهارچوب اعضای خودمون. خوب دانشگاه هم همینه دیگه (نمیتونه برای غیر دانشجوها چهارچوب درسی تنظیم کنه) منتها شعاع دایره فعالیتش کمی گسترده تر میشه ولی فقط میتونه کارهای سطحی انجام بده. بنظر من، دانشگاه مثل یک برکه است (وسیع و کم عمق) ولی نهاد میتونه مثل یک چاه باشه (کم عرض ولی عمیق). باز هم باید ببینیم نظر سایر دوستان چیه.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

کلا به اسم دانشگاه آلرژی دارم.شوخی :دی
آقای شهرکی پیامی که ارسال کردید واسه همه ی اونایی بود که اسمشونو داده بودن؟به من چیزی ارسال نشده

----------


## H:Shojaei

من هم با نظر آقاي MMSHFE موافقم. البته الآن فرصت توضيح ندارم ولي دليل زياد دارم كه با طرح دانشگاه مخالفت كردم.

----------


## MMSHFE

پیام به 2 نفر ارسال نشد. احتمالاً شما هم جزو اون 2 نفر بودین. شاید دریافت پیامک تبلیغاتی رو روی خط خودتون غیرفعال کرده باشین.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

مجله - هفته نامه - ماه نامه و یا شایدم کتاب TOP CODE

بارها خواستم کتاب بنویسم و بفرشم هم اسم در کنم هم پولش دستم بیاد...حالا یکم رو عنوانش مانور میدم....یکم تو سر فصلاش یا حتی رو طراجی جلدش و شایدم رو قیمتش..خلاصه باعث میشه بفروشمش دیگه ..همینجا دیگه تموم میشه داستان....

نشا الله باید بتونیم متخصصامون و تو این مجموعه تشویق کنیم که تو انتشار کتاب یا مجله یا مقاله به صورت منظم همیاری کنند مارو...چرا فقط کتاب جعفر نژآد  تعداد محدود دیگه باشند و مقالات و تاب های تخصصی و کاربردی تر و خارج از سر فصل های استاندارد نباشه....
باید ابزار های پرورش دانش اموز رو تو این مجموعه فراهم کنیم...بسته های تصویری ( فیلم ) کلاس انلاین .. کتاب...
و قسمت های خالی و هم پر کنیم...کتاب امنیت...

نظر بدید لطفا...دوستان از دور و ور خودشو ن بچه های دانشگاه تا فامیل و علاقه مند ها و بکشونید سمت ین مجموعه...ما از نظر تعداد هنوز رشدی نداشتیم متا سفانه

----------


## dousti_design

من هم اسمم رو توی سامانه پیامکی نهاد ثبت کرده بودم اما پیامی نیومده برام!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> راستش من زیاد با این ایده (حداقل در این مرحله) موافق نیستم چون ما هنوز نتونستیم ثابت کنیم توی جامعه کوچک PHPکارها میتونیم تحولی در بازار ایجاد کنیم. ازطرف دیگه تشکیل دانشگاه ما رو ملزم به رعایت چهارچوب وزارت علوم میکنه که تا همین الآن هم به اندازه کافی چوبش رو خوردیم و بخش عمده ای از آشفتگی اوضاع بازار برنامه نویسی بخاطر همین چهارچوب اشتباه و تاریخ مصرف گذشته است (طبق قانون وزات علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری هیچ دانشگاهی اعم از حضوری و مجازی و... نمیتونه خارج از این چهارچوب فعالیت کنه). اما بحث نهاد بعنوان یک تشکیلات مستقل فرق میکنه. همه اهدافی که دانشگاه داره (منجمله آموزش و ساخت قوانین و...) رو هم میتونیم برآورده کنیم، منتها در چهارچوب اعضای خودمون. خوب دانشگاه هم همینه دیگه (نمیتونه برای غیر دانشجوها چهارچوب درسی تنظیم کنه) منتها شعاع دایره فعالیتش کمی گسترده تر میشه ولی فقط میتونه کارهای سطحی انجام بده. بنظر من، دانشگاه مثل یک برکه است (وسیع و کم عمق) ولی نهاد میتونه مثل یک چاه باشه (کم عرض ولی عمیق). باز هم باید ببینیم نظر سایر دوستان چیه.


منظور من زیر نظر بودن جا ای نیست یک مجمع خصوصی و سیار فقط عنوانش جمایتی نباشه دانشگاه باشه که دانشجو داشته باشه دانش + جو

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام من پیامکی ببا محتوی تخمین هزینه برای مکان کار گروه 10تا 15 نفر دریافت کردم .آیا این تخمین را توی مکانی که زندگی می کنم انجام بدهم یا نه توی شهرستان شیراز ومرکز فارس. ؟توی شیراز بسته به مکان شرایط و قیمتها کامل متفاوت خواهد بود که توی تمامی شهرهای بزرگ همین مدلی هست. لطفا بفرمایید من کجا را تخمین هزینه بزنم و قیمت را برای شما بفرستم. راهنمایی کنید. من منتظر هستم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

هدف اینه که تو کل کشور مکان ها ای باشه که بتونیم برنامه هامون و پیاده سازی کنیم

شهر های نزدیک نیاز نیست برای شروع میشه رفت و امد کرد
هرکسی هم سالن یا شرکتی داره که میتونه در اختیار بزاره میتونه پیشنهاد بده

----------


## SONITAJ

پس من تخمین قیمت توی شهر خودم و یک قسمتی از شیراز را محاسبه و تا چند روز آینده برای شما میفرستم و اطلاع میدهم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## rezaonline.net

برای بنده هم پیامکی دریافت نشد.
جریان این محل چیه مهرداد ، دقیقا چه چیزهایی نیاز هست ؟
سالن همایش ؟ تجهیزات و ...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> برای بنده هم پیامکی دریافت نشد.
> جریان این محل چیه مهرداد ، دقیقا چه چیزهایی نیاز هست ؟
> سالن همایش ؟ تجهیزات و ...


برای برگذاری کلاس ها و همنشینی بچه های مجمع 
باید زودتر دوره ها و شروع کنیم خیلی ادامه بدیم حرف و نظر و فایده ای نداره

نمیدونم کلاس های ماهان شرکت کردید یا نه 
بهترین اموزش و میدند تو بدترین مکان 
پس ملاک کیفیت اموزشی هست نه مکان
فعلان هزینه کم داشتن مهمه

----------


## MMSHFE

> منظور من زیر نظر بودن جا ای نیست یک مجمع خصوصی و سیار فقط عنوانش جمایتی نباشه دانشگاه باشه که دانشجو داشته باشه دانش + جو


عنوان شدن دانشگاه در اسم مستلزم اخذ مجوز از وزارت علومه و طبیعتاً نیازمند رفتن تحت نظر این وزارتخونه. اما نهاد یه چیز کاملاً مستقل میتونه باشه.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

ازونجاییه که بچه ها خیلی دست شاید بجنبونن در آینده خوبه که نهاد یه دفتری یه بردی چیزی واسه برنامه های ماهانش داشته باشه که مثلا ماه بعد چه کارایی قراره انجام بشه و دیگه کسی بهانه نیاره و فرصت باشه و نشه مثل کلاس آنلاین رزومه.هر چی بود کوچیک یا بزرگ نتیجش این بود که برگزار نشد.
درسته الان نهاد رسما شروع به فعالیت نکرده ولی همین الانم زود نیس واسه بعضی کارا.خوبه که از الان مشخص بشه تقریبی که جلسه ی بعدی توو چه تاریخایی میتونه بیفته که از الان همه برنامه ای بریزن.و مشخص بشه و جمع بندی بشه.دیگه وقتشه که یه سری چیزا مشخص بشه.چون دیگه داره روو کارای خوب زیادی زوم میشه که زوم زیادی بدون شروع به کار نهاد دیگه فایده ای نداره.

----------


## Jarvis

> دوستان طراح : یک طرح تو همین تاپیک برای جلد رو با قسمت عکس پیشنهاد بدن برای کارت


آقا طرح ها و کلاً دیزاین و گرافیک رو بسپرید به من ...
فقط برای طرح کارت عضویت به لوگو نیاز داریم ...

مهرداد جان چیکار کنم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> آقا طرح ها و کلاً دیزاین و گرافیک رو بسپرید به من ...
> فقط برای طرح کارت عضویت به لوگو نیاز داریم ...
> 
> مهرداد جان چیکار کنم


لوگو هم نیاز به دونستن اسم هست که تا اینجا اریا رایان است

----------


## Jarvis

یعنی لوگو رو طراحی کنم ؟

----------


## shpegah

دوستان مکانی که مورد نیاز است قرار است به طور دائم اجاره کنیم یا اینکه ماهی یکی دوروز قراره دورهم جمع شیم واز نقطه نظرات هم استفاده کنیم؟
اگر حالت دوم است فکر کنم کلاسها وسالن اجتماعات مدارس دولتی (البته اگر در حد کلاس کاری نهاد میدونید) بد نباشه چون پنج شنبه ها تعطیله هزینه زیادی هم نمیگیرن میز وصندلی هم داره هرکسی هم کامپیوتر شخصی خودش ویا لپ تاپشو میاره نیازی هم به سرایدارونظافت وغیره نداره فقط کافیه توی خیابانهای اصلی هر شهر باشه که مشکلات کمتری برای رفت وآمد افراد داشته باشه
 ولی اگر حالت اول باشه خود من اولین کسی هستم که با حضور مداوم وهروزه در نهاد مشکل دارم انتظار من از نهاد این بود که بتونم غیر حضوری ومستمر همکاری داشته باشم

اگر بامدرسه موافق بودید بگید تابریم از چند مدرسه سوال کنیم

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
خب نظرسنجی های آخر رو برای انتخاب اسم بکنیم؟
کسی اسم بهتری از آریا رایان سراغ نداره؟
در مورد مدرسه هم اگر بخواید تو کرمان فکر کنم بتونم کاری بکنم آخه یکی از آشناهای نزدیکون تو آموزش و پرورش کار می کنه و فکر کنم بتونن برامون کاری بکنن.

----------


## amin7x

منم فکر کنم بتونم یه مدرسه توی بندرعباس جور کنم.
اگه با مدرسه موافقید تا دنبالش باشم.

----------


## SlowCode

به نظرم بهتره یه نقاط مشخصی رو انتخاب کنین که تقریبا تو مرکز ایران باشه تا همه بهش نزدیک باشن.
فرض کنین ما بخواییم از اون سر دنیا پاشیم بیاییم بندرعباس!!!
احتمالا 48 ساعت راه باشه! به نظرم شهرهای اطراف تهران مناسب هستن.



> از همتون میخوام دور و ور شهرتون تا جای ممکن یک تحقیقی انجام بدید در مورد  اینکه یک مغازه یا یک اطاق یا یک سالن کوچ نهایتا 15 نفره بخوایم ماهانه  اجاره کنیم چقدر هزینه داره
> میخوایم مکان ها و شناسا ای کنیم
> جا ه های که بشه چند نفر دوره هم جمع بشند و با هم کار کنند workshop باشه


احساس میکنم یه چیز مبهمه!
هدف از این تجمع چیه؟ اگه صرفا شناسایی محل باشه که متوجه نمیشم چه لزومی داره؟! چون هرکس وضعیت شهر خودش رو میدونه و میتونه اعلام کنه، واسه تحقیقات بیشتر هم فکر نکنم نیازی به اجاره یه اتاق 15 نفره باشه.
حالا فرض کنیم اجازه یه مکان نیاز شد، خب چه مدت میخواییم اجاره کنیم؟ شما گفتین یه ماه ولی افراد خیلی کمی پیدا میشن که مغازه خودشون رو واسه یه مه اجاره بدن اگر هم بدن قیمت بالایی پیشنهاد میدن!
لطفا هدف از اینکار و جزئیاتش رو توضیح بدین تا متوجه بشیم. :متفکر:

----------


## engmmrj

قصد ندارم دل سردتون کنم ولی شما ها دارین رویایی فکر می کنید .

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
ما می خوایم رویا هامون رو به حقیقت تبدیل کنیم. واسه همینه که اینجاییم.
اگر بتونیم این کارو بکنیم ارزش داره و گرنه ما فقط 350 تا اسپم نوشتیم همین!!.

----------


## engmmrj

همیشه باید به اندازه داشته ها آرزو کرد

----------


## H:Shojaei

> همیشه باید به اندازه داشته ها آرزو کرد


سلام
خب اسمش كه روشه ديگه آرزو پس اونايي كه داريم كه آرزو كردن نداره داريم ديگه و اونايي هم كه نداريم بايد 9999999999999999999999999 برابرش رو طلب كنيم.
وقتي اهداف بلند داشتي همتت بزرگ ميشه براي انجامش اگر هم موفق نشي باز هم بردي چون نسبت به هدفي كه داشتي تلاش كردي و اگه در اون حد كه آرزو داشتي نشدي بدون كه بدونه هدف بزرگ به اين زودي به همون هم نميرسيدي.
درضمن آرزو كنتر كه نميندازه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

> قصد ندارم دل سردتون کنم ولی شما ها دارین رویایی فکر می کنید .


روياها فقط تو خوابه كه اتفاق ميفته و ما كاملا بيداريم. مگه اونايي كه كسي شدنو به جايي رسيدن از كجا شروع كردن؟(والله از زمين خاكي  :چشمک: )
بالاخره بايد از يه جايي شروع كرد ديگه. و چه بهتر كه يه كار گروهي باشه.

----------


## engmmrj

باز شروع کردن به شعار دادن . . .  ادامه بدین :تشویق:

----------


## MMSHFE

> همیشه باید به اندازه داشته ها آرزو کرد


 یا به اندازه آرزوها تلاش کرد. اینقدر خودتون رو دست کم نگیرین. درمورد خودتون تصمیم با خود شماست و کسی حق دخالت نداره ولی متقابلاً شما هم نمیتونید بقیه رو محدود کنید. مهمترین دلیلی که کشورهای جهان سوم رو تا الآن جهان سوم نگه داشته، اینه که همیشه بهشون گفتن و اونها هم باورشون شده که «نمیتونی».

ضمناً هدف از تعیین و اختصاص این مکانها در هر شهر اینه که اعضای نهاد در هر شهر بتونن دور هم جمع بشن و امکانات لازم برای ارتباط مستمر با مرکز نهاد توی همون مکان تأمین بشه (اینترنت پرسرعت و ارتباط تصویری و...) و نیاز نباشه برای هر کاری به دفتر مرکزی مراجعه کنن. بنابراین مسئله نزدیکی به مرکز کشور عملاً منتفی هست. هدف ما همینه که کسانی که از مرکز دور هستن هم مکانی برای تجمع داشته باشن و با هم تبادل علم کنن.

----------


## shpegah

جناب شهرکی لطفا نظرتون را در باره تجمع در مدارس دولتی نیز اعلام کنید همونطور که قبلا گفتم کم هزینه ترین است شما حتما تمایل دارید که هر شهر یک دفتر کار ثابت داشته باشد؟

----------


## aliphp1

با سلام
اگه قرار باشه مدیران نهاد که احتمالا جناب شهرکی باشن قیمت رو به مشتری بدن
اون وقت پروژه ره به کدوم برنامه نویس میدن که انجام بده ؟

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
نوبتیه عزیز.
در ضمن مدیران قیمت رو مشخص می کنند اگر شخص از اون رنچ قیمتی پیروی کرد امتیازات ویژه ای براش منظور می شه.

----------


## .fatemeh

سلام.
من توی شهرم پیگیری کردم.
قیمت ها خیلی فجیعه تا حالا دنبال جا نگشته بودم.
اگر هدف از اجاره کردن مکان ، جایی باشه که هر چند وقت یکبار اعضا همدیگر رو ببینن.
من می تونم هم محل کارم رو جور کنم هم با سازمان فنی و حرفه ای هماهنگ کنم یکی از کلاس ها رو بدن.(البته کلاس های کامپیوترش همه امکاناتی داره)
ولی یه جای ثابت !!!!!!!
یه پیشنهاد :افرادی که با هم،هم استانی یا هم شهری هستن رو به هم معرفی کنید تا از همین الان با هم کار کنن.
مثلا من اصلا نمی دونم شخص دیگه ای از شهر من عضو هست .حداقل با هم دنبال جا بگردیم

----------


## MMSHFE

> با سلام
> اگه قرار باشه مدیران نهاد که احتمالا جناب شهرکی باشن قیمت رو به مشتری بدن
> اون وقت پروژه ره به کدوم برنامه نویس میدن که انجام بده ؟


 من مدیر نیستم. بنده هم مثل بقیه یکی از اعضای نهاد هستم. پروژه ها بین کسانی که تخصص لازم رو دارن بطور تصادفی توزیع میشن و تعداد پروژه هایی که به افراد سپرده شده و همچنین مبلغ اونها ثبت میشه و انتخاب تصادفی از بیان کسانی انجام میشه که تعداد و/یا مبلغ کمتری از پروژه ها تابحال کسب کردن. اینطوری همیشه یک حالت تعادل بین اعضا در کسب درآمد حفظ خواهد شد. برای مثال اگه یک نفر 5 میلیون تومان برای یک پروژه کسب کنه، هم تعداد پروژه های دریافتیش و هم مبلغ دریافتی اون افزایش پیدا میکنه و تا وقتی که بقیه اعضا به این تعداد پروژه نرسن و/یا جمع مبلغ دریافتی پروژه های آتی به این مبلغ نرسه، دوباره در قرعه کشی شرکت داده نمیشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

فعلاً نیازی نیست که یک مکان ثابت باشه. همینقدر که مطمئن باشیم *هرموقع* نیاز بود، مکان گرد هم آیی فراهمه، کافیه.

----------


## majidariamanesh

با سلام خدمت دوستان بعد یه سری امتحان فرسایشی برگشتم ( آقای شهرکی تبریک که بالاخره راه اندازی شد کار)

و اینکه ما رو هم قابل بدونید راه بدین (واستون پیام فرستادم)

----------


## MMSHFE

ممنون از نظر لطفتون. اسم و شماره تماس شما به فهرست اعضای نهاد اضافه شد.

----------


## amir7575

من چیزی از برنامه نویسی نمی دونم. و این رو هم نمی دونم نهاد شما واقعا تشیکل می شه یا نه.
ولی اگه قرار باشه که عضو نهاد باشم باید چه چیزهایی یاد بگیرم.

----------


## eshpilen

من برنامه نویس نیستم اما برنامه نویسان را دوست دارم!
نه شوخی کردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
منظورم اینه که برنامه نویس تجاری نیستم/از برنامه نویسی کسب درآمد نمیکنم.
حالا شما نهاد رو تشکیل بدید فعالیت کنید شاید چند سال دیگه ما هم رفتیم سمت درآمد از برنامه نویس و به عضویت آن نهاد معظم درآمدیم  :چشمک: 
خوبیش اینه زحمت و نگرانی های اولش رو که معمولا سخت ترین مرحله است دیگران کشیدن  :بامزه: 
لابد این اعضای اول رو میکنید رئیس جمهور و نخست وزیر و وزرای کابینه و اینا دیگه!
راستی وام هم میدید؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 
جون تو کامپیوتر مامپیوتر درست و حسابی نداریم و پولم نداریم ارتقا بدیم.
راستی میتونید مثل سایت برنامه نویس کلاس آموزشی هم بذارید.
به این فکر کردید؟
فکر کنم درآمد خوبی داشته باشه و به نفع نهاد بشه.
ولی احتمالا هرچی پیشرفت کنید رقابت و حسادت و دشمن هم زیاد میشه.
جون تو ممکنه با همین مسئولان سایت برنامه نویس هم رقیب بشیم!!

----------


## shahriyar3

> ولی احتمالا هرچی پیشرفت کنید رقابت و حسادت و دشمن هم زیاد میشه.


دقیقا , من فکر کنم از همین اولین پروژه که بیاد توی نهاد همه دعواشون بشه که چرا به من نمیدید . پروژه ها که زیاد بشه جنگ جهانی میشه!!!
این نهاد کارش بگیره تشکیلات موازی سری ایجاد میکنن  دقیقا کپی برابر اصل

----------


## eshpilen

توی این مملکتی که ما داریم سیاسی شدن هم دور از ذهن نیست.

یهو نیان خرتون رو بگیرن که شما اصلا چکاره اید نهاد تاسیس کردید و با قیمتها و اقتصاد مملکت چکار دارید به شما چه مربوط!

معمولا قیمت رو یا دولت/نهادهای مسئول و مورد تایید تعیین میکنه یا کس دیگه ای بصورت متمرکز تعیین نمیکنه!!

اینجا آمریکا نیست که همینطور بیاین NGO و اتحادیه این حرفا درست کنید.

ممکنه تحت این عنوان و دقیقا به این شکل نباشید، اما در نهایت ممکنه کارکردهاتون عملا نزدیک بشه و درحدی تاثیرگذار بشید که یجورایی مرجع و کنترل کنندهء مستقل بشید در این امور.

البته میتونید این احتمالات و موارد رو از پیش درنظر بگیرید و به فکر بررسی و اقدام پیشگیرانه در این زمینه باشید.
نمیدونم مجوز بگیرید، با سازمانهای دولتی و مسئولان ارتباط و همکاری داشته باشید، حتی مثل سازمانهای معتبر خارجی حقوقدان داشته باشید یا حداقل مشاوره کنید و اینها خلاصه.
البته حالا فعلا که هنوز هیچی به هیچی فکر نمیکنم نیازی باشه، ولی بعدا اگر کارتون گرفت و خوب موفق و عمومی شد ممکنه نیاز بشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خواهش میکنم انقدر با حرفای حق به حانب خودتون بحث و به بی راهه نکشید
یکی پروژه میخواد پروژه درخواست میده قیمت گذاری میشه و انجام میشه
به سازمانی هم کاری نداریم

----------


## shahriyar3

> خواهش میکنم انقدر با حرفای حق به حانب خودتون بحث و به بی راهه نکشید
> یکی پروژه میخواد پروژه درخواست میده قیمت گذاری میشه و انجام میشه
> به سازمانی هم کاری نداریم


 حق به جانب!!!!!! کی؟ کدوم بحث؟ 
برادر! من خودم هم عضو این نهاد هستم . اصلا انگار شما تو این جامعه زندگی نمیکنی از هیچی خبر نداری !!

----------


## dousti_design

همچنان در انتظار شروع بکار نهاد هستیم...

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

> توی این مملکتی که ما داریم سیاسی شدن هم دور از ذهن نیست.
> 
> یهو نیان خرتون رو بگیرن که شما اصلا چکاره اید نهاد تاسیس کردید و با قیمتها و اقتصاد مملکت چکار دارید به شما چه مربوط!
> 
> معمولا قیمت رو یا دولت/نهادهای مسئول و مورد تایید تعیین میکنه یا کس دیگه ای بصورت متمرکز تعیین نمیکنه!!


ابلفرض! مگه میخوان بمب هسته ای بسازن!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> حق به جانب!!!!!! کی؟ کدوم بحث؟ 
> برادر! من خودم هم عضو این نهاد هستم . اصلا انگار شما تو این جامعه زندگی نمیکنی از هیچی خبر نداری !!


نمیدونم چرا انقدر واقعا تند حرف میزنید وبی پروا....نه میبینید طرف کیه چی میگه منظورش چیه... !!
شما دارین از جانب خودت میگی :  دعوا پیش میاد !واسه پروژه گرفتن هم پیشبینی های خودتونو میارید اینجا اعلام میکنی، که جنگ میشه !
بعدشم میگید نهایت کار همه کپی بازی در می خواهیم بیاریم !
بد اونوقت من تو این اجتماع نیستم؟؟ فروم ازاده،هر کسی حرفی بزنه،نظر بده اما شما نقد کردی من هم به عنوان مسئول نمیخوام به خاطر ذهنیت بد شما 4 نفر دیگه هم مثل شما فکر کنند...
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید
اگه هم دلسوز میدونید خودتونو و عضو نهاد ! پس به اهداف ما کمک کنید
نظر بدید 
پیشنهاد بدید...
الان چند وقته که رزومه داریم جمع میکنیم .خودتون و مسئول میدونستید و رزوم میدادید ! ( که ندادید ) تو رسیدن ما به نظم مشترک کمک میکردید !
حالا قصه جنگ و جنگیدنش و نخورید بهتره کارهای مهمتری هم هست که بتونید انجام بدید

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

این همه دوستان اینجا هستند.کی اومد گفت یک گوشه کار و من میگیرم ؟ کی خودشو مسئول دونست ؟
کی پیشنهاد داد کی سر 4 نفر آدم و جمع کرد ؟
این نهاد به نظرتون باید تشکیل بشه با این همه نا هماهنگی ؟؟؟که چی بشه ؟ که دست 4 نفر ادم  و 30 نفر دیگه ببینند و آخر ماه بگن این بود نهاد ؟؟؟ این بود کار که میخواستند جور کنند ؟؟
یکم از این فرهنگ ها " انتظار داشتنمون " فاصله بگیریم
ما اومدیم یک حرفی زدیم . یک راهی و شروع کردیم دوستان هم زحمت کشیدن افتخار دادن تو نشست اول همراهی کردند مارو...حالا بعدش و با هم باید پیش ببریم

من واقعا نمیتونم ب اقای ایکس یا یکی دیگه بگم تو حرف نزن !! نمیتونم واقعا ! اینجا آزاد واسه حرف زدن...
اما اونیکه میاد نقد میکنه ایا نقدش سازنده هست ؟؟ یا نه فقط داره حرف میزنه....
اشپیلن جان .... شما تئوری زیاد مطلب خوندی
خیلی هم بچه باحالی هستی....
خیلی ها هم خواتیم شما باشین کنارمون،حالا که نخواستی،نیومدی،موضع خودتو روشن کن یا منتقدی یا موافق...دیگه به سیاست و کلمه های قلومبه سلومبه نچسبون دیگه
اینجا تو انجمن هر بحثی که میشه یا اخرش به درگیری میکشه یا اینکه میشه خنده بازا کانال 3 !

خیلی از دوستان میگن ول کن دیگه این کار و پیگیر نشو واقعا داره همچین حسی بهم دست میده.....من این استارت و زدم که یک راهی اغاز بشه که من و امثال من که خسته راهیم! بکشیم کنار و میدون بدیم به جون تر و از ما بهتر ها و پور شور و شوق تر ها....
اما تا یک قدم میکشیم کنار ...همون وضع قبلیه....
من واقعا نمیدونم دیگه چی بگم.

----------


## shahriyar3

> نمیدونم چرا انقدر واقعا تند حرف میزنید وبی پروا....نه میبینید طرف کیه چی میگه منظورش چیه... !!
> شما دارین از جانب خودت میگی :  دعوا پیش میاد !واسه پروژه گرفتن هم پیشبینی های خودتونو میارید اینجا اعلام میکنی، که جنگ میشه !
> بعدشم میگید نهایت کار همه کپی بازی در می خواهیم بیاریم !
> بد اونوقت من تو این اجتماع نیستم؟؟ فروم ازاده،هر کسی حرفی بزنه،نظر بده اما شما نقد کردی من هم به عنوان مسئول نمیخوام به خاطر ذهنیت بد شما 4 نفر دیگه هم مثل شما فکر کنند...
> امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید
> اگه هم دلسوز میدونید خودتونو و عضو نهاد ! پس به اهداف ما کمک کنید
> نظر بدید 
> پیشنهاد بدید...
> الان چند وقته که رزومه داریم جمع میکنیم .خودتون و مسئول میدونستید و رزوم میدادید ! ( که ندادید ) تو رسیدن ما به نظم مشترک کمک میکردید !
> حالا قصه جنگ و جنگیدنش و نخورید بهتره کارهای مهمتری هم هست که بتونید انجام بدید


 شما شروع کنید میبینیم سر گرفتن پروژه دعوا میشه یا نه!! اینو زمان ثابت میکنه 
همین جوریش تو اینترنت ملت زیر آب همو میزنن کار بقیه رو بد جلوه میدن که خودشون بتونن پروژه بگیرن!! شما مثل اینکه واقعا در جریان نیستید !!! یکم توی فروم ها بچرخین متوجه منطورم میشین . البته تقصیر کسی نیستا وضع مملکت خرابه همه میخوان پول در بیارن دیگه. 
من رزومه فرستادم!! اس ام اس هم فرستادم!! والا فکر کنم مشکل از طرف شما باشه  همین لینک رزومه شما توی امضا دامینش expire شده است. حتی چک نمیکنی ببینی سایتت بالا هست یا نه!! خیلی عجیبه!!
کار نهاد بگیره کپی همین تشکیلات و میزنن میگن اونا تونستن ما هم میتونیم . مثل تمام سایت ها و ایده هایی که توی وب فارسی هست و به سرعت کپیش زده شد . 
مثل بالاترین مثل ایستگاه مثل تخفیفان  .....
لحن من هم تند نیست این برداشت شماست!! 
من وقتی خواستم توی نهاد عضو باشم یعنی باهاش موافقم اگر میخواستم دعوا کنم یا به قول شما تند و بی پروا صحبت کنم دیگه نمی اومدم عضو بشم. :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من نمیدونم لینک رزومم تو امضام که حالا دامنه سایت شخصیم اکسپایر شده چه ربطی به این موضوع و ی بقیه داره ؟! که ازون ور بخواید بچسبونیدش به بی خبری من !

عضو شدن دلیل بر این نمیشه که کسی انتقادی نداره، برعکس اگعه داشته باشه و سازنده باشه بیاد بگه
رزومه شما به ایمیل من نیومد پیغام خصوصی هم نشد به من 

کلا سی ام اس و سایت های زیادی دارند کار میکننند منظورتن اینه که کار تکراری و کلا انجام ندیم ؟

----------


## eshpilen

> خیلی ها هم خواتیم شما باشین کنارمون،حالا که نخواستی،نیومدی،موضع خودتو روشن کن یا منتقدی یا موافق...دیگه به سیاست و کلمه های قلومبه سلومبه نچسبون دیگه


منکه شغلم برنامه نویسی نیست که بیام.
هروقت رفتم روی برنامه نویسی بعنوان شغل و درآمد کار کنم شاید اومدم.
بهرحال شما نباید از ابتدا انتظارهای غیرواقعگرایانه داشته باشید.
من هنوز این دردهایی رو که میگید دچار نشدم، هنوز تجربهء عملی کافی هم ندارم، هنوز انگیزه و اولویت کافی ندارم.

از نظر چیزهایی هم که میگم خب من کلا اینطور هستم و شاید بدبین.
فکر کنم تاحالا در موارد و بحثهای دیگه بارها این بدبین بودن رو متوجه شده باشید.
از نظر خودم البته این بدبینی نیست و واقعیته.
بخاطر همین گفتم بهتون بگم شاید مفید بود.

----------


## shahriyar3

> من نمیدونم لینک رزومم تو امضام که حالا دامنه سایت شخصیم اکسپایر شده چه ربطی به این موضوع و ی بقیه داره ؟! که ازون ور بخواید بچسبونیدش به بی خبری من !
> 
> عضو شدن دلیل بر این نمیشه که کسی انتقادی نداره، برعکس اگعه داشته باشه و سازنده باشه بیاد بگه
> رزومه شما به ایمیل من نیومد پیغام خصوصی هم نشد به من 
> 
> کلا سی ام اس و سایت های زیادی دارند کار میکننند منظورتن اینه که کار تکراری و کلا انجام ندیم ؟


شما تو پست قبلیت اینو گفتی منم جواب دادم



> الان چند وقته که رزومه داریم جمع میکنیم .خودتون و مسئول میدونستید و رزوم  میدادید ! ( که ندادید ) تو رسیدن ما به نظم مشترک کمک میکردید !


 کاش یه ایمیل تعریف میکردید میزاشتید توی همون تاپیک اول همه میدونستند باید رزومه ها رو کجا بفرستن 
حالا من نظرمو گفتم دیگه جبهه گرفتن نداره که!! قراره کنار هم باشیم نه رو به روی هم که 
نهاد که کار تکراری نیست ولی وقتی استارت کار زده بشه و  موفق بشه یه سری آدم های دیگه هم میان همین تشکیلان موازی رو پیاده میکنن.

----------


## Jarvis

این بحثا برا چیه ؟
ما داشتیم نهاد حمایتی راه مینداختیم ...
یکی اومده از سیاست حرف میزنه و کار رو سخت میگیره انگار میخوایم به آمریکا حمله کنیم!
بابا به خدا کار سختی نیست ... نمی دونم چرا اینقدر سخت میگیرن بعضیا ...
اگه برنامه ریزی داشته باشیم .. اگه مدیریت داشته باشیم ... و مهم تر از همه اگه هممون نظم داشته باشیم و نظم رو رعایت کنیم ... آیا بازم سر پروژه ها دعوا میشه ...
اگه من قبول کنم که از قوانین داخلی نهاد پیروی کنم ... و واقعاً هم پیروی کنم .. بازم دعوا میشه ؟
مشکل از خود ماست ... خودمون سبب مشکلات میشیم ... ولی با فکر ... با نظم و قانون می تونیم مشکلات رو برطرف کنیم ...

الان چند روز دیگه  انتخابات هم شروع میشه ... به جای این که بشینیم برای نشست بعدی ( که اعلام شد بعد از انتخابات قراره برگزار بشه ) برنامه ریزی کنیم ... داریم بحثایی می کنیم که به نظر من داره باعث دلخوری میشه.

رفقا ... بیاید با هم متحد باشیم ... قوانینی وضع کنیم که از دعوا جلوگیری کنه ...

ختم کلام : دوستانی که تمایل دارن یا علی ، اون دوست عزیزی هم که نمیخواد بیاد .. خب کسی زورش نکرده .. به قول استاد شهرکی : مث همه ی تاپیک های دیگه از کنار این تاپیک هم بگذره!

روز خوش.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام توی جایی که من زندگی می کنم با اینکه یه شهر کوچیک هست ولی قیمتها واقعا زیاده و تورمی .برای یک سال اجاره یک مکان توی خیابان اصلی شهر ما 10میلیون تومان پول رهن مکان و ماهیانه مبلغ 200تا300هزار تومن هست .فقط یک مکان خالی .



> فعلاً نیازی نیست که یک مکان ثابت باشه. همینقدر که مطمئن باشیم هرموقع نیاز بود، مکان گرد هم آیی فراهمه، کافیه.


 طبق گفته شما استاد شهرکی توی جمله بالا میشه در موقع نیاز از سالن کنفرانس و امفی تئاتر و و توی شیفت مخالف مدارس از کلاسهای مدارس استفاده کرد که به هزینه نهایت 400هزارتومان میشه برای چند روز از سالن  آمفی تئاتر توی شهر من استفاده کرد که نسبت به مبلغ بالا ناچیز هست. کلاسهای مدارس هم رایگان میشه از اونها استفاده کرد.(این مورد را میتونم بدون هیچ هزینه ایی توی شهر خودم فراهم کنم.) 
توی شیراز هم قیمت 2تا2.5برابر شهر من هست.
میخواستم sms کنم ولی امکان نوشتن این مطالب نبود.
من منتظر راه اندازی نهاد هستم.
موفق باشید. :تشویق:

----------


## h.rezaee

سلام. به قول دوستمون از امتحانات خلاص شدیم بالاخره برگشتیم به خونه اصلیمون(برنامه نویس). آقای شهرکی عزیز بنده هم اس ام اس فرستادم امیدوارم مورد قبول واقع بشه.
دعای خیر میکنم به همه برنامه نویس ها که موفق بشن ایشالله این نهاد هم در کمترین زمان ممکن به یکی از بهترین و معتبرترین بخش ها در زمینه برنامه نویسی تبدیل بشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان میگن تصویر گویای هزاران حرفه ! 
متاسفانه کلمات برعکس اونه توش خیلی چیزها معلوم نیست
در نظر دارم تو یک ساعت های مشخصی از روز دوستان عضو نهاد با هم با امکانات موجود مثل اسکایپ یا کنفرانس ها یاهو به صورت صوتی بتونیم باهم حرف بزنیم تا بتونیم پیغام و پیشنهادمون و بهرت انتقال بدیم
دوستان اگه نظری دارند اعلام کنند

----------


## ravand

> دوستان میگن تصویر گویای هزاران حرفه ! 
> متاسفانه کلمات برعکس اونه توش خیلی چیزها معلوم نیست
> در نظر دارم تو یک ساعت های مشخصی از روز دوستان عضو نهاد با هم با امکانات موجود مثل اسکایپ یا کنفرانس ها یاهو به صورت صوتی بتونیم باهم حرف بزنیم تا بتونیم پیغام و پیشنهادمون و بهرت انتقال بدیم
> دوستان اگه نظری دارند اعلام کنند


من یه بار از بچه های برنامه نویس دعوت کردم بیان چت l4i.ir  و همه چی رو آماده کرده بودم . چند وقت فقط توی اتاق ها آنلاین بودم که بتونم اتاق بسازم. تا یه روز قبل از برگزاری 25 نفر به خود من اعلام کردن میان ، ولی وقتی که کنفرانس برگزار شد حتی یه نفرم نیومد! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
من آماده ام.
البته اگر نزدیک ظهر یعنی ساعت های 2-3 باشه بهتره.
تشکر.

----------


## Jarvis

آره .. با پیشنهاد مهرداد جان موافقم ... فقط من بلد نیستم با اسکایپ کار کنم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amin7x

> آره .. با پیشنهاد مهرداد جان موافقم ... فقط من بلد نیستم با اسکایپ کار کنم


من موافقم و مشکل بردادر عزیزمون رو هم ، من دارم.

----------


## SONITAJ

پشنهاد خوبی هست من هم موافق هستم .اینجوری خیلی بهتره. ممنونم از پیشنهاد شما آقای حسین زاده :لبخند:

----------


## shpegah

عالیه فقط اسکایپ روز در میان قطه
جالبه که در مشهد بعضی نقاط وصل میشه بعضی جاها نه نمیدونم به مرکز  مخابرات ربط داره یانه ولی معمولا روزای غیر تعطیل کمتر مشکل داره اما وقتی که مشکل نداره واقعا عالیه

----------


## h.rezaee

من هم هستم. فقط تقریبا یک روز قبل ترش خبر بدین تا بدونیم. ممنون

----------


## SlowCode

فکر خوبیه فقط زمانش رو از قبل به اطلاع همه برسونین یا همینجا بنویسین تا همه بیاییم.

اسکایپ رو آقای Stallman تحریم کرده :لبخند گشاده!:  بهتره از یه برنامه دیگه استفاده کنیم.

----------


## rezaonline.net

چت روم میخواید ؟
من یه کوچولو شو دارم :)

کسی توش نیست ، هماهنگ کنید با هم گفتگویی انجام بدیم

----------


## shahriyar3

اگر میخواید ارتباط تصویری باشه به نظرم oovoo خیلی خوبه ولی پهنای باند ما اجازه نمیده بتونیم تصویر همزمان چند نفر و همزمان ببینیم ولی اگر ارتباط متنی هست همون یاهو به نظرم کافیه . همه اعضا یک آیدی رو add  کنیم اون آیدی ما رو invite to conferance کنه
به نظر من یک ایمیل هم برای شرکت ثبت کنید aria rayan@yahoo
اعلام کنید اونو add میکنیم.

----------


## sedamorde

سلام به همه دوستان٬
به نظر من ایده بسیار خوبی مطرح شده و می‌تونه آینده خوبی هم داشته باشه.

من اصفهان زندگی می‌کنم و 5-6 ساله که شغلم برنامه‌نویسی٬ واقعا همیشه با قیمت و قیمت گذاری مشکل دارم. قیمت‌های اتحادیه هم که ...
بعد هم خوبه که آدم‌های با سوادتر و پرتجربه‌تر به دیگران کمک کنند٬ حداقل اینطوری به کیفیت تولید نرم‌افزار در کشور کمک میشه کرد.
اگر هم بشه از طریق این نهاد چندتا همکار خوب پیدا کرد یا مثلا برای انجام یک پروژه با دیگران همکاری کرد که عالی میشه. چندبار برای من پیش آمده که نتونستم یک پروژه را انجام بدم یا به سختی انجام دادم جون نیروهای لازم در تخصص‌های مختلف را نداشتم...

به هر حال من هر کمکی بتونم بکنم خوشحال میشم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

ارتباط تصویری نمیخوایم
فقط صدا و متن باشه

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
پس همون کنفرانس یاهو خوبه.

----------


## SlowCode

> دوستان متاسفانه باید اعلام کنم به دلایلی که عرض خواهم کرد برگزاری دوره آنلاین رزومه نویسی در حوزه کامپیوتر و آی تی *کنسل شد*.مهمترین دلیلی که مجبور به این کار شدیم این هست که دوستانی که در نظرسنجی روز سه شنبه ساعت 5 تا 6 عصر رو انتخاب کرده بودند 8 نفر بودند ، یعنی از نصف ثبت نام شده ها هم کمتر ، 5 نفر از این دوستان هم به من اطلاع دادند که متاسفانه مشکلی برامون پیش اومده و نمیتونیم در این زمان در دوره شرکت کنیم.پس تعداد شرکت کنندگان این روز رسید به 3 نفر.بقیه دوستان هم به صورت غیریکنواخت روز های دیگر رو انتخاب کرده بودند.
> 
> دلیل بعدی هم نزدیک شدن به زمان امتحانات است که دوستان قبل تر به من اطلاعات داده بودند که زمان بسیارفشرده هست و نمیتونیم یکنواخت در این دوره شرکت کنیم.
> 
> و دلیل دیگر هم مشکل نرم افزار Teamviewer و عدم ارتباط با کیفیت و راضی کننده برای برگزاری دوره بود.
> 
> من از تمامی کسانی که وقت گذاشتند و فرم و نظرسنجی را تکمیل کردند عذرخواهی میکنم.
> یک نکته دیگر اینکه فایل کامل اسلاید رزومه نویسی حرفه ای در حوره کامپیوتر و آی تی پس از تکمیل شدن همینجا پست خواهد شد تا تونسته باشیم حداقل هدفی که قرار بود انجام بشود را انجام داده باشیم.
> 
> ...


 آقای رنجبر این اسلاید آماده است؟
ما منتظریم تا روش نوشتنش رو یاد بگیریم بعد به آقا مهرداد تحویل بدیم.

----------


## ravand

> سلام
> پس همون کنفرانس یاهو خوبه.


ببینید من قبلاً کنفرانس یاهو رو تست کردم و متاسفانه قسمت صوتیش مشکل داره .
یه مدت توی سایت l4i عضو بودم برای همین این اجازه رو بهم دادن که اتاق بسام و منم اتاق ساختم . اگه دوستان خواستن بیان اونجا عضو بشن . من اتاق رو در اختیارشون میذارم که کنفرانس رو برگزار کنن. تازه کیفیت صوتیش هم خیلی خوبه . و از یاهو و دیگر برنامه ها بهتره. و بخوبی میشه مدیریت کرد و متن انگلیسی و فارسی رو درست ارسال میکنه و مثل یاهو نیست که قاطی پاتی ارسال میکنه. یه وقتی رو تعیین کنید با هم گفتگو کنیم.

----------


## Jarvis

با *ravand* موافقم ... ظاهراً چیز جالبیه !  :متفکر:

----------


## saman-arsenal

اگه چنین مکانی برای ماهی یک بار باشه من هم مثل برخی دوستان با مدرسه موافقم راحتر و ارزونتر میشه جورش کرد اما یه اتاق یا مغازه واقعا گرونه :لبخند گشاده!: 
اما اگه هدف از این مکان دفتر کار هست توو استان ما که فعلا جز منو h-rafiee کس دیگه ای عضو نهاد نیست تا اونجایی که من میدونم و ما دونفر هم با این قیمتا توان اجاره دفتر کار رو نداریم :لبخند گشاده!: 
قیمت های اینجا هم بالاس مثلا برای اجاره یه اتاق واس یه روز نزدیک 100 تومنی میشه :لبخند گشاده!: 
با کنفراس های صوتی هم موافقم

----------


## rash44

سلام

من چند تا سوال درباره انجمن برام پیش اومده و اگه راهنمائی بشم ممنون میشم .

1 - هزینه های انجمن از کجا قراره تامین بشه ( هزینه های فعلی ، هزینه اجاره مکان ، هزینه بیمه و ... )؟
2 - آیا برنامه ریزی خاصی برای جذب پروژه شده ؟

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
1- بیمه رو که قرار شخص خودش بده غیر از اون احتمالا درصد کمی از پروژه ها توسط نهاد بدلیل هزینه هاش برداشته می شه.
2- کارمون خوب باشه بعد از چند وقت مشتری ها سایت رو به بقیه تبلیغ می کنند ولی غیر از اون با تبلیغات می تونیم شروع کنیم.

----------


## iman_123

سلام دوستان

مشکلی برای تبلیغات نیست اگر اوکی رو مهندس بدن من همه جا تبلیغات میکنم
با اسپمر ها و مشتری هم دورو برم هست فقط مهندس بگه .
من تبلیغاتو شروع میکنم

----------


## MMSHFE

اجازه بدین نشست دوم برگزار بشه، توی نشست درمورد این جزئیات هم صحبت خواهیم کرد. انتخابات که برگزار شد، از الآن نظرسنجی برای زمان برگزاری نشست دوم در آمل شروع شد.

----------


## miladwwe2013

چرا امل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Tarragon

آمل دور نیست؟
بنظرم اصفهان بهتره.

----------


## SlowCode

واسه من که خوبه :لبخند گشاده!: 

از دوستان فکر کنم فقط آقای قربانی اهل آمل باشه.
آقا مهرداد پیشنهاد بابل رو داده بود ولی تقریبا آمل و بابل نزدیک هم هستن و تفاوت چندانی ندارن.
ولی واسه بچه های جنوب خیلی سخت میشه!
به فکر آقا محسن هم باشین :لبخند:

----------


## dousti_design

بنظرم پایتخت باشه بهتره. من خودم الان پایتخت نیستم که بگین فقط به فکر خودشه ها! :لبخند:

----------


## SONITAJ

امکان برگزاری نشست دوم توی فارس وشیراز وجود نداره؟ اگر امل باشه 2باره من نمی تونم حضور پیدا کنم . :ناراحت:

----------


## Jarvis

من پیشنهادم اینه که بیایم توی مرکز کشور یه جایی رو مشخص کنیم و رای گیری کنیم ... ببینیم چند نفر رای میدن که مکان همیشگی گردهمایی ها اونجا باشه ...
واسه این میگم مرکز کشور چون هر دفعه راه واسه یه چند نفر دور میشه ... مثلا الان اگه بخوایم بابل بزاریم .. کسایی که از جنوب میخوان بیان میگن سخته ...
اگه بزاریم جنوب ... شمالی ها میگن سخته .. ولی اگه همیشه وسط کشور قرار بزاریم دیگه وسطه ... تقریبا برا همه نزدیکه ...
حالا بازم میگم این پیشنهاد من رو می تونیم به رأی بزاریم ... اگه رأی آورد استفاده کنیم ...
مرکز کشور هم یا اصفهان ... یا تهران .. هر کدوم که جور شد ...

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عذرخواهی میکنم، اشتباهاً گفتم آمل درحالی که طبق آخرین صحبتهای انجام شده در نشست قبلی، بابل بعنوان مکان نشست دوم انتخاب شده بود. اما درمورد بحث مکان، هرجور که صلاح میدونید هماهنگ کنید. پیشنهاد رأی گیری خوبه ولی فکر میکنم با توجه به پیشنهاد تشکیل نهاد ازطرف آقا مهرداد، این نشست توی بابل برگزار بشه بهتره. از سایر دوستان هم تقاضا میکنم مکان نشست هرجا بود، مثل نشست اصفهان بهانه نیارن و شرکت کنن.

----------


## Tarragon

حالا بابل یا آمل خیلی فرقی نداره.
مهم اینه که افرادی که از جنوب باید بیان راهشون دوره الان من خودم احتمالا بیشتر از 10 ساعت باید تو راه باشم.
اصفهان یا تهران خوبه.
هر چی به مرکز نزدیک باشه بهتره

----------


## amin7x

نهههههههههههههههه.  :گریه: 
من جنــــوبم ، لطفا مرکز ایران باشه که ما هم بتونیم بیاییم.

کلا با استان فارس خفن جورم.

----------


## MMSHFE

آقایون و خانومای محترم، لطفاً اذیت نکنید. نشست هرجا قرار شد برگزار بشه، حضور داشته باشین. حداقل مزیت نهاد تا حالا این بوده که جاهایی از کشور رو که احتمالاً نرفتین، میاین و میبینین. من خودم تا حالا که به این سن رسیدم، بجز لاهیجان که اونهم یک شب اونجا بودم، شمال کشورم رو ندیدم. خوب فرصت خوبیه که هم با دوستان بیشتر آشنا بشم و هم کشور خودم رو بهتر بشناسم. حداقل چند وقت دیگه که بخوام مسافرت برم، چند مکان مناسب سراغ دارم!

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
الان من سنم پایینه برای اینکه تونم بیام اصفهان می تونم دلیل بیارم چون راه خیلی دور نیست ولی تا بابل خیلی دوره و 90٪ پدرم اجازه نمی ده تا اونجا بیام.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سلام مجدد به دوستان
دوستان هدفم از این که گفتم دوره ها و نشست ها تو کل کشور به صورت گردشی باشه این بود که بتونیم تو نشست ها بعدی افراد کم سن و سال+مدیران شرکت های اون شهر یا استان+دانشگاه ها یا انجمن های علمی یا حتی مکان های دیدنی یا حتی قدرت و توان مالی و پیشرفتگی یک شهر و به عین ببینیم

بعدا انشا الله قراره ما بتونیم تو دانشگاه ها کشور همایش بگزاریم و سخنرانی کنیم و بتونیم طرح حمایتی خودمون از برنامه نویسان و مطرح کنیم و افراد بیشتری و تو این طرح با خودمون همراه کنیم 
نه اینکه کلا تو این فروم فقط بگیم نهاد نهاد...شاید یک دانشگاه ای بخواد با استفاده از قوانین ما اصول تدریس دروسشو عوض کنه
یا بخواد کلاس های فوق العاده بگزاره
نگید وزارت علوم و فلان..اینطور نیست کار نشد نداره

من نظرم اینه که نشست دوره ای برگزرا بشه
سخت هست واقعا،منکر اون نمیشه شد،اما لذت هم داره نداره؟
امکانات شهر به شهر ضعیف هست اما بازم در حد پیشنهاد منه 

در مورد تهران بودنش هم ویژگی های خاص خودشو داره
مرکزیت
مکان ثابت
نزدیکی
بازار کار بیشتر

اما هدف چیه؟ می خوایم کسی از ما ها که تو مارش کاردرسته ! واسه یک قرارداد نگن شرکت باید تهرانی باشه/نگیم چرا چجم کار کمه...

من تو همکلاسی هام چنبار صحبت کردم خیلی ها استقبال کردند و گفتن شرکت میکنیم
ما وابستگی داریم به این انجمن،اما قبول کنید هنوز شیوه تبلیغ و ترویج اهدافمون درست نیست

من نظرم اینه که یک تاریخی مشخص بشه که هم ببرمتون تفریح هم بتونیم نشست و برگزار کنیم

هم اسکان اینحا قیمتش پایین هست
هم جا زیاد داره واسه پشتند که حتی میتونید با خانواده هاتون بیاین و چند روزی و بمونید
هم زمانش جوریه که درس و دانشگاه تخته شده ! هم تابستونه و خانواده یاز داره هم شما :دی

اینم اماکن دیدنی مازندران 
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%81%...B1%D8%A7%D9%86
http://www.mazandaran.blogsky.com/53

از سد گرفته تا جنگل و ابشار و دره و دشت 

از بابال تا امل هم زیاد راه نیست امل هم جاه های قشنگی داره
خلاصه باید یک چند روزی و برای مسافرات کنار بزارین و این وسط هم یک کوپولو نشست داشته باشم !!
( الان باید برم از شهرداری پورسانت بگیرم که این همه توریست دارم جذب میکنم :دی )

----------


## ravand

> بعدا انشا الله قراره ما بتونیم تو دانشگاه ها کشور همایش بگزاریم و سخنرانی کنیم و بتونیم طرح حمایتی خودمون از برنامه نویسان و مطرح کنیم و افراد بیشتری و تو این طرح با خودمون همراه کنیم 
> نه اینکه کلا تو این فروم فقط بگیم نهاد نهاد...شاید یک دانشگاه ای بخواد با استفاده از قوانین ما اصول تدریس دروسشو عوض کنه
> یا بخواد کلاس های فوق العاده بگزاره


بهت بر نخوره مهرداد ولی من فکر میکنم شما میخوای سریع به همه چی برسی. یه جورایی آرزو های دور و دراز داری  :لبخند گشاده!: 
این همه وزیر و استاد و مهندس سعی کردن یه تغییر و تحولی توی نظام آموزشی ایجاد کنن نتونستن! 
ما هنوز توی شروع راه اندازی نهاد هم موندیم هنوز هیچ کاری نشده. تازه یه اسم هم براش انتخاب نشده. و هیچ فعالیتی انجام نشده. اونقدر که بچه های برنامه نویس میخوان درآمد کنن . به فکر آموزش دادن و یاد گرفتن نیستن!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
به نظرم باید یه برنامه ریزی درست و حسابی بشه. و یه سری کارها رو توی برنامه قرار بدیم که بعدها قرار بشه روش کار بشه. فعلا باید به این فکر بکنیم. الان هیچ کاری نشده ولی یه عده ای میخوان سریع پولدار بشن و عده ای هم میخوان برن توی دانشگاه سخنرانی کنن و نظام آموزشی رو تغییر بدن و ...  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amin7x

نشست اول من امتحان داشتم و نتونستم بیام و خودم رو برای نشست بعدی آماده کردم که گفتم حتما شرکت میکنم ولی با این وضعیت...
واقعا شمال کشور واسه من دوره من اول باید بیام تهران بعدش از اونجا بیام آمل نمیدونم چه کار کنم.
فکر کنم حدود 2000 کلیومتری دوره!!

----------


## youngold

اگر وقت کنم شرکت میکنم و
یک ایده تجاری دارم که مطرح میکنم توی نشست
قدم اول در ایران باید امنیت مالی باشه
چند درصد با من موافقند؟

----------


## youngold

> بهت بر نخوره مهرداد ولی من فکر میکنم شما میخوای سریع به همه چی برسی. یه جورایی آرزو های دور و دراز داری 
> این همه وزیر و استاد و مهندس سعی کردن یه تغییر و تحولی توی نظام آموزشی ایجاد کنن نتونستن! 
> ما هنوز توی شروع راه اندازی نهاد هم موندیم هنوز هیچ کاری نشده. تازه یه  اسم هم براش انتخاب نشده. و هیچ فعالیتی انجام نشده. اونقدر که بچه های  برنامه نویس میخوان درآمد کنن . به فکر آموزش دادن و یاد گرفتن نیستن!


تا اونجایی که ما دیدیم برنامه نویسان ایرانی اتقدر درگیر یادگیری و کد زدن شدن که از تجارت جا موندن و هر کسی بهشون زور میگه و اصلاً کسی نمیشناستشون و کافیه دیگه ، کمی باید خودشون رو نشون بدن ، پتانسیلشون هم خیلی بیشتر از تغییر نظام آموزشیه. حتی یک سخنرانی ساده میتونه یک سیاست محسوب بشه
نه که بشینند توی یک اتاق تاریک کد بزنن
جای تاسف داره که برترین شغل قرن در ایران جز ناشناخته ترین ها هست
اون وزیر و استاد و مهندس مهارت یک برنامه نویس رو ندارن ، اگر کارمون رو درک کرده بودید این حرف رو نمیزدید
من بهتون قول میدم اگر فقط چند درصد ناچیز از برنامه نویسان کاربلد دنیا ، دنیا رو مدیریت میکردند مشکلات خیلی کمتر ازین میشد ، یا اگر فقط چند درصدشون میرفتن تو رشته های تجربی ، آزمایشگاهی بصری و ... انقلاب میشد توش ، غیر از اینه؟
وسط سیکل رو نشون کنین که حداقل اگر دستتون لرزید اون اطرافش بخوره (درچند ایده آل گرایی از عوامل شکست میتونه باشه ولی این فقط در حد یک توانایی هست)
میگید هنوز اسم انتخاب نشده؟ یک عمر اسم انتخاب کردیم کارش نا تموم موند عیبی داره یک بار کار رو انجام بدیم بعد اسم بزاریم ؟ :دی




> به نظرم باید یه برنامه ریزی درست و حسابی بشه. و یه سری کارها رو توی  برنامه قرار بدیم که بعدها قرار بشه روش کار بشه. فعلا باید به این فکر  بکنیم. الان هیچ کاری نشده ولی یه عده ای میخوان سریع پولدار بشن و عده ای  هم میخوان برن توی دانشگاه سخنرانی کنن و نظام آموزشی رو تغییر بدن و ...


البته درسته که به برنامه ریزی نیاز هست.  نباید خیلی تندرفت (نه که آرزو نکرد) ولی به هر حال قناعت به این وضع رو توصیه نمیکنم

----------


## ravand

ببینید ما باید خودمون رو اول ثابت کنیم بعد منتظر باشیم که دیگران ما رو تحویل بگیرند. شما تا به طرف ثابت نکنی برنامه نویس هستی و تخصص داری هیچ وقت نمیاد بهت اعتماد کنه کارش رو بهت تحویل بده و ازت بخواد براش کار انجام بدی. برای همینه که من میگم اول تکلیف نهاد مشخص بشه . مشخص بشه که ما میخوایم چیکار بکنیم و بعد اون کارهایی که خواستیم انجام بدیدم رو انجام بدیم بعد منتظر این باشیم که یه نفر از راه برسه و ما رو برای سخنرانی و چیزی دعوت بکنه!!!!!!!!!!!!
یه شبه که نمیشه راه صد ساله رو رفت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! من نمیگم خودمون رو دست کم بگیریم . من میگم اول تلاش بکنیم بعد منتظر نتیجه و آرزو ها و این چیزا باشیم.

----------


## youngold

> ببینید ما باید خودمون رو اول ثابت کنیم بعد منتظر باشیم که دیگران ما رو تحویل بگیرند. شما تا به طرف ثابت نکنی برنامه نویس هستی و تخصص داری هیچ وقت نمیاد بهت اعتماد کنه کارش رو بهت تحویل بده و ازت بخواد براش کار انجام بدی. برای همینه که من میگم اول تکلیف نهاد مشخص بشه . مشخص بشه که ما میخوایم چیکار بکنیم و بعد اون کارهایی که خواستیم انجام بدیدم رو انجام بدیم بعد منتظر این باشیم که یه نفر از راه برسه و ما رو برای سخنرانی و چیزی دعوت بکنه!!!!!!!!!!!!
> یه شبه که نمیشه راه صد ساله رو رفت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! من نمیگم خودمون رو دست کم بگیریم . من میگم اول تلاش بکنیم بعد منتظر نتیجه و آرزو ها و این چیزا باشیم.



مهندسی اجتماعی و سایر فاکتور ها هم هست
اگر علم و توان کار اجرایی رو داشته باشیم نباید دغدغه اثبات خودمون رو داشته باشیم
برنامه نویسان ایران سال هاست که در صدد اثبات خودشون هستن ، هر کسی به نوعی میخواد خودش رو اثبات کنه ، ولی نتیجه مطلوب نبوده چرا؟ چون یا اعتماد به نفس کاذب داشته و پشتش توانایی نبوده یا اینکه توانایی بوده اعتماد به نفس نبوده مثل شما ، که هر دوی این حالات بده، اما با توجه به شرایط فعلی که توانایی برنامه نویسان خوب هست (حداقل در اعضای این نهاد) حالا باید به فکر فاکتور دوم یا همون اقتدار کاری بود
نمونه این موضوع در مناظره تلویزیونی ریاست جمهور چند شب پیش بود که سوالی مطرح شد که چکیده اون به این صورت بود : "در فلان شرایط شما کشاورزان رو محدود میکنید یا جلوی واردات یا همچین چیزی رو میگیرید" همه به جز یکی دو تا گفتند که سوال غلطه. ولی من که برنامه نویسم میگم که در چنین حالاتی باید به وضع گذشته و حال نگاه کرد ، ازونجایی که روی کشاورزان اخیراً فشار زیادی بوده حالا باید جلوی واردات یا فلان کار رو گرفت ، مجری هم هر چی میگفت بالاخره توی شرایط خاص اول باید به یک گزینه اقدام کنید میگفتن هر دو تا باید باشه تا میانه روی کنیم و تعادل برقرار بشه که چنین چیزی همیشه ممکن نیست، حالا اینجا هم ما باید به چیزی که اولویت بیشتری در شرایط حال داره (زمان حال، مکان حال) اقدام کنیم که یادگیری نیست. یکی دیگه از عوامل شکست برنامه نویسانمون همین خارج از زمان و مکان عمل کردنه ، باید ببینید الان به چه چیزی بیشتر نیازه ، البته من معتقدم هر برنامه نویس خودش باید این نیازش رو تشخیص بده

الان به شدت کنفرانس ها تشنه حضور برنامه نویس هاست (نه از لحاظ شرایط ،  چون اونکه اصلاً خوب نیست و حمایت برای برگزاری کنفرانس نمیشه (که اینم به  خاطر محافظ کار بودن جامعه برنامه نویسی هست) بلکه از لحاظ جایگاه علمی)
شما بانک ها رو نمیبینید یک سرویس الکترونیکی ساده میزارن چقدر تبلیغ میکنن. ارزش خودتون رو بدونین
کار رو برنامه نویس میکنه سودش رو کسی دیگه میبره ، نمیگم آموزش نیاز نیست ولی فعلاً ارائه در اولویته

----------


## youngold

> من میگم اول تکلیف نهاد مشخص بشه . مشخص بشه که ما میخوایم چیکار بکنیم و  بعد اون کارهایی که خواستیم انجام بدیدم رو انجام بدیم بعد منتظر این باشیم  که یه نفر از راه برسه و ما رو برای سخنرانی و چیزی دعوت بکنه!!!!!!!!!!!!
> یه شبه که نمیشه راه صد ساله رو رفت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! من نمیگم خودمون رو دست  کم بگیریم . من میگم اول تلاش بکنیم بعد منتظر نتیجه و آرزو ها و این چیزا  باشیم.


سال هاست در انتظار دعوت نامه اند :دی
تلاش رو چجوری معنی میکنید در اینجا؟ یادگیری؟ الان تلاش باید در ارائه باشه
البته با شما موافقم که از علم هم نباید عقب موند که در پست ها هم اشاره داشتم

----------


## ravand

ببینید اولاً خواهش میکنم اینجا دیگه بحث سیاسی نکنید. چون جاش نیست . سیاست کثیفه و همه جا رو به گند میکشه. بعدشم شما یه جوری حرف میزنی انگار من هیچی نمی فهمم و شما فقط می فهمی. شما اول نظرت رو گفتی منم گفتم دیگه باید منتظر باشیم ببینیم نظر بقیه چیه؟

----------


## youngold

به هیچ وجه بحث سیاسی نبود ، در رابطه با اولویت دهی مبنی بر تمرکز آینده کاری این برنامه نویسی در ایران بود، حتی اون مثال هم اقتصادی بود نه سیاسی
روی صحبت من هم فقط به شما نبود ،هم چنین جسارتی نکردم دوست عزیز (یک قسمت هایی رو هم ویرایش کردم که خدایی نکرده روی صحبتم با شخص خاصی نباشه)
فقط چیزایی رو که دیدم گفتم و برداشت آزاده
من خودم در یک بازه زمانی طولانی که صرف یادگیری کردم و به وضوح این رو حس کردم
همون طور که گفتم



> من معتقدم هر برنامه نویس خودش باید این نیازش رو تشخیص بده

----------


## youngold

up... (edited)

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
 من شنبه همین هفته از آمل وبابل برگشتم واقعا شهرهای زیبایی هستندو. من یک پیشنهاد دارم اونم درباره خودم هست . احتمال حضور من توی نشست دوم دوباره خیلی کم هست دوست دارم شرکت کنم ولی بخاطر مشکلاتی که دارم نمی تونم یا نمیشه و امکانش نیست .رزومه من پیش اقا مهردا هست ایشون میتونند از طریق اون من را به عنوان یکی از اعضای نهاد به دوستانی که شرکت می کنند معرفی کنند.و اگر اشکال نداره و با اجازه استاد شهرکی و دیگر اعضای عضو نهاد عکس،اسم و فامیل دیگر اعضا و زمینه تخصصی بقیه اعضا را برای من ایمیل کنید.(این یک خواهش از طرف من هست ازشما و هیچ اجباری از در پذیرفتن اون از طرف شما نیست.)من آقا مهرداد  خواهش می کنم ایشون نماینده من ، برای  معرفی من ب دوستان حاضر در نسشت باشند (اگر امکان پذیرفتن خواهش من را دارند لطفا به من هم خبر بدهند.) 
ممنونم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام 
>  من شنبه همین هفته از آمل وبابل برگشتم واقعا شهرهای زیبایی هستندو. من یک پیشنهاد دارم اونم درباره خودم هست . احتمال حضور من توی نشست دوم دوباره خیلی کم هست دوست دارم شرکت کنم ولی بخاطر مشکلاتی که دارم نمی تونم یا نمیشه و امکانش نیست .رزومه من پیش اقا مهردا هست ایشون میتونند از طریق اون من را به عنوان یکی از اعضای نهاد به دوستانی که شرکت می کنند معرفی کنند.و اگر اشکال نداره و با اجازه استاد شهرکی و دیگر اعضای عضو نهاد عکس،اسم و فامیل دیگر اعضا و زمینه تخصصی بقیه اعضا را برای من ایمیل کنید.(این یک خواهش از طرف من هست ازشما و هیچ اجباری از در پذیرفتن اون از طرف شما نیست.)من آقا مهرداد  خواهش می کنم ایشون نماینده من ، برای  معرفی من ب دوستان حاضر در نسشت باشند (اگر امکان پذیرفتن خواهش من را دارند لطفا به من هم خبر بدهند.) 
> ممنونم


مشکل شما پیه برای نیومدن؟ ما حضور میخوای دوستان
به خدا برای ما ه سخته واقعا مسافرت ها اما با یک هدف خاص میایم
مشکلی برای ارائه هرکدام از دوستان نیست
تصاویر و خلاصه مالب هم که اعلام میشه تو انجمن و انشا الله سایت نهاد
اما باید مشکلات و رفع کنیم
یک نفر هم یک نفره و یعنی یک فکر جدید ! شایدم یک انقلاب فرکری و تغییر روند کار نهاد...

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
یک خواهش و درخواست از تمامی دوستان عزیز عضو نهاد ::
*لطفا در باره مواردی که مهم و حیاتی نیستند باهم بحث نکنید.چرا که اهداف نهاد و راه اندازی اون حیاتی تر ومهمتر هست .راه دراز ومسیر خطیری پیش رو هست چرا که تا به امروز حتی صحبت چنین نهادی یا سازمان یا....که چنین برنامه هایی را برای برنامه نویسان واینده کاری انها مد نظر داشته باشد،مطرح نشده یعنی اولین باره وهر اولین باری یعنی یک نوآوری و هر نواوری به تناسب خودش طبق مسایل تحلیلی و استراتزیک، یک استراتژی مهم هست که برای پیاده شدنش همدلی ، تلاش ، صبر و آگاهی لازم هست. 
* پس لطفا مباحث فرعی که باعث دور شدن از هدف میشه را وارد نفرمایید. :لبخند: 
بی نهایت ممنونم.

----------


## SONITAJ

من دلایل نیومدنم را برای شماPM خصوصی کردم ولی سعی می کنم الکترونیکی یا تلفنی حضور داشته باشم اگر امکانات شما وجود داشته باشه. وعکس من هم ظاهر من را نشون میده تادیگر دوستان هم من را بشناسند. 
 امیدوارم مشکلات حل بشه و بتونم حضوری شرکت کنم . 
اگر نشد پیشاپیش عذر خواهی می کنم.

----------


## SilverLearn

آقا میگم نمیشه غیر از این نشست ها هر از چند گاهی هم یک ویدیو کنفرانسی ( یا یه چیزی شبیه به این ) بگذاریم برای بچه های فعال انجمن ...... ؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

آمل ، بابل ، اصفهان ، شیراز ، ارومیه این ور آب آون ور آب ، وقتی هدف مشخص باشد دیگه مهم نیست کجا باشه .
آقا من پایه ام هر جا خواستین بگین . (شرح حال منم اینه دست میکنم جیبم و کیف پولم رو برمیدارم و میام :) )

----------


## ravand

منم با SONITAJ  موافقم اینجا جای بحث های حاشیه ای نیست. برای همین بود که من اون هفته به مهرداد پیام دادم ازش خواستم یه کنفرانس آنلاین برگزار بشه قرار بود اون هفته جوابش رو بهم بده ولی هنوز هیچ جوابی نداده. فکر میکنم کنفرانس آنلاین باعث میشه زودتر به ایده ها و طرح ها و برنامه های مورد نظرمون برسیم. و بعد نتایجش رو توی این تاپیک مطرح میکنیم که اگه کسی ام نبود بدونه چی گذشته و چی شده؟

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، چند مورد رو لازمه یادآوری کنم (اول به خودم). اینهمه نگین اهداف نهاد مشخص بشه! مگه پست اول این تاپیک رو نخوندین؟ اهداف نهاد اونجا نوشته شده. هر کسی هم نظر جدید یا انتقاد/پیشنهادی داره مطرح کنه ولی هی نگین هدفمون رو مشخص کنیم چون هدفمون مشخص *هست*! مورد بعدی اینکه بحث کنفرانس آنلاین و بخصوص ویدئو کنفرانس رو بهتره با این اوضاع اینترنت کشور، بیخیال بشیم. توی نشست حضوری وقتی یک حرفی میزنیم، چند نفر منظورمون رو نمیگیرن، اونوقت انتظار داریم توی یک محیط متنی، نظرمون رو برسونیم که نه لحن صحبت و نه آهنگش مشخصه و اگه به درستی از قواعد نگارشی استفاده نشه، یک جمله میتونه حالتهای مختلف سؤالی، طنز (کنایه)، خبری و... پیدا کنه. حالا اشتباهات تایپی مهرداد بماند  :چشمک: 
همینجا هم صراحتاً عرض میکنم هر کسی که به کار نهاد و به توان خودش و بقیه اعضا ایمان نداره، خیلی محترمانه همین الآن که هیچ کار خاصی انجام نشده و هزینه ای هم احیاناً پرداخت نشده، اون رو ترک کنه و هر کسی هم که از این به بعد توی نهاد میاد یا عضویتش رو حفظ میکنه، دست از بدبینی و حرفهای نا امید کننده و... برداره. قصد نداریم شعار بدیم، برای همین هر کسی که حرفی میزنه، باید برنامه اجرایی برای حرفش داشته باشه و بتونه ازش توی نشستها دفاع کنه و در مقابل کسی هم حق نداره هیچ حرفی و پیشنهادی رو دست کم بگیره.
باور کنید خسته شدم از بس پستهای ناامیدانه بعضیها رو خوندم. اگه اینقدر خودتون رو دست کم میگیرین، چرا اومدین توی نهاد عضو بشین؟ اینجا جاییه که قراره کارهای بزرگ انجام بدیم. بنابراین، بی تعارف عرض میکنم، به آدمهای کوچک (کسانی که خودشون و دیگران رو کوچک میشمارن) نیازی نداریم. والا بسه دیگه، اولین شغل پردرآمد دنیا رو دارین، اونوقت هی میگین نمیشه اینکار رو بکنیم، این هدف خیلی بزرگیه، این راه خیلی سختیه... بله همه این موارد درسته ولی آدمهایی هم که جمع میکنیم، یا در حد و اندازه این کار بزرگ هستن، یا اینقدر اراده دارن که با آموزشهایی که نهاد ارائه میکنه، برنامه نویسهای بزرگی بشن. بنابراین مجدداً تأکید میکنم کسانی که بزرگ نیستن و میترسن بزرگ بشن، همین الآن نهاد رو ترک کنن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

حکایت بعضی از دوستان اینه که میان تو تالار PHP و عنوان تاپیک و میخونند( حمایت...) بعدشم 11 تا صفحه جلوشو می بینند و اخریشم باز میکنند....اخرشم میگن مگه میشه !!! 

کنفرانش همراه با صدا باشه خوبه
دوستمون راوند پیشنهاد دادند 
پس میخوام به نظر این کاربرمون اهمیت بدم
دوستان سر یک زمان به توافق برسیم تا نتیجه این کار و ببینیم .؟

دوستانی هم که نا امید هستند دیگه مهندس شهرکی نا گفته ها و گفته....

اما بدونید شما چندیدن سال هست که تو این راه قدم گذاشتید....شک نکنید این اتوبان یک طرفه و باید به همون اندازه که جلو اومدی برگردی ! اونم خلاف جهت بقیه ! هم خطرش زیاده هم زمانش دوباره باید تکرار بشه !
حرف خنده داری نزدم دوستان ! بهش فکر کنید !
یا خودتونو به جا ای برسونید یا اینکه بیخیال این حرفه بشید

----------


## majidariamanesh

> آمل ، بابل ، اصفهان ، شیراز ، ارومیه این ور آب آون ور آب ، وقتی هدف مشخص باشد دیگه مهم نیست کجا باشه .
> آقا من پایه ام هر جا خواستین بگین . (شرح حال منم اینه دست میکنم جیبم و کیف پولم رو برمیدارم و میام :) )


بابا پولدار - رضا داداش من از خدامه بیام اما باید دید هیئت دولت بودجشو تصویب میکنه یا نه

زمان مشخص بشه ... به نظر من بذاریم اوایل تیر:-) مهرداد هم قول داده ببرتمون دریا

----------


## majidariamanesh

> حکایت بعضی از دوستان اینه که میان تو تالار PHP و عنوان تاپیک و میخونند( حمایت...) بعدشم 11 تا صفحه جلوشو می بینند و اخریشم باز میکنند....اخرشم میگن مگه میشه !!! 
> 
> کنفرانش همراه با صدا باشه خوبه
> دوستمون راوند پیشنهاد دادند 
> پس میخوام به نظر این کاربرمون اهمیت بدم
> دوستان سر یک زمان به توافق برسیم تا نتیجه این کار و ببینیم .؟
> 
> دوستانی هم که نا امید هستند دیگه مهندس شهرکی نا گفته ها و گفته....
> 
> ...


مهرداد من حرفی ندارم میام مهمون تو   :بامزه:  یه تور دریا نوردی هم بریم ... در کل من پایم فقط باید ببینم چقد بودجه میخواد ببینم هیئت دولت قبول میکنه یا نه  :چشمک:

----------


## majidariamanesh

> دوستان عزیز، چند مورد رو لازمه یادآوری کنم (اول به خودم). اینهمه نگین اهداف نهاد مشخص بشه! مگه پست اول این تاپیک رو نخوندین؟ اهداف نهاد اونجا نوشته شده. هر کسی هم نظر جدید یا انتقاد/پیشنهادی داره مطرح کنه ولی هی نگین هدفمون رو مشخص کنیم چون هدفمون مشخص *هست*! مورد بعدی اینکه بحث کنفرانس آنلاین و بخصوص ویدئو کنفرانس رو بهتره با این اوضاع اینترنت کشور، بیخیال بشیم. توی نشست حضوری وقتی یک حرفی میزنیم، چند نفر منظورمون رو نمیگیرن، اونوقت انتظار داریم توی یک محیط متنی، نظرمون رو برسونیم که نه لحن صحبت و نه آهنگش مشخصه و اگه به درستی از قواعد نگارشی استفاده نشه، یک جمله میتونه حالتهای مختلف سؤالی، طنز (کنایه)، خبری و... پیدا کنه. حالا اشتباهات تایپی مهرداد بماند 
> همینجا هم صراحتاً عرض میکنم هر کسی که به کار نهاد و به توان خودش و بقیه اعضا ایمان نداره، خیلی محترمانه همین الآن که هیچ کار خاصی انجام نشده و هزینه ای هم احیاناً پرداخت نشده، اون رو ترک کنه و هر کسی هم که از این به بعد توی نهاد میاد یا عضویتش رو حفظ میکنه، دست از بدبینی و حرفهای نا امید کننده و... برداره. قصد نداریم شعار بدیم، برای همین هر کسی که حرفی میزنه، باید برنامه اجرایی برای حرفش داشته باشه و بتونه ازش توی نشستها دفاع کنه و در مقابل کسی هم حق نداره هیچ حرفی و پیشنهادی رو دست کم بگیره.
> باور کنید خسته شدم از بس پستهای ناامیدانه بعضیها رو خوندم. اگه اینقدر خودتون رو دست کم میگیرین، چرا اومدین توی نهاد عضو بشین؟ اینجا جاییه که قراره کارهای بزرگ انجام بدیم. بنابراین، بی تعارف عرض میکنم، به آدمهای کوچک (کسانی که خودشون و دیگران رو کوچک میشمارن) نیازی نداریم. والا بسه دیگه، اولین شغل پردرآمد دنیا رو دارین، اونوقت هی میگین نمیشه اینکار رو بکنیم، این هدف خیلی بزرگیه، این راه خیلی سختیه... بله همه این موارد درسته ولی آدمهایی هم که جمع میکنیم، یا در حد و اندازه این کار بزرگ هستن، یا اینقدر اراده دارن که با آموزشهایی که نهاد ارائه میکنه، برنامه نویسهای بزرگی بشن. بنابراین مجدداً تأکید میکنم کسانی که بزرگ نیستن و میترسن بزرگ بشن، همین الآن نهاد رو ترک کنن.


آقای شهرکی شما از اصفهان میری دست ما رو هم بگیر ببر:-) صواب داره(ثواب داره )(سواب داره)  :لبخند گشاده!: 

پ.ن : نمیدونستم صواب با کدوم ث هست بخاطر همین با هر سه تا نوشتم

----------


## youngold

MMSHFE,     $ M 3 H R D A D $
اگر منظور شما دوستان با من بود من کل این تاپیک رو مطالعه کردم بعد به خودم اجازه ی پست زدن دادم  ، من برعکس دارم از نهاد دفاع میکنم و خیلی امیدواروم درچند خودم نتونم توش سهمی داشته باشم برام لذت بخشه سایر همکارانم موفق بشن به نوعی پتانسیل های کارمون در ایران آزاد بشه و کل حرفم این بود که مهم نیست نهاد چه کار میخواد بکنه همونطور که دوستمون گفتن هدفش مشخصه، همینکه خودش رو در حال حاضر نشون بده حرکت مهمیه (حالا کنفرانس ، دانشگاه یا هر جای دیگه)
به نظر این نهاد پتانسیل خیلی بالایی میتونه داشته باشه ، به خصوص برای عملی کردن ایده های تجاری (که سودش رو فقط کارفرما ها میبرن :چشمک: )
دوری از کار انفرادی ، تبادل اطلاعات، حفظ پرستیژ کاری و جایگاه کار ما هم از پتانسیل های از پیش تعیین شده این کار هستن
توی یکی از تاپیک ها که راجع به آینده کاری برنامه نویسی وب پرسیده شده بود و مطالعه میکردم $ M 3 H R D A D $ پیشنهاد سایت ساز رو دادن
در حد یک پیشنهاد دارم عرض میکنم که نهاد بعد از یکپارچه سازی ای که شد به چند تیم تقسیم بشه و مثلاً دو تیم روی پروژه های خصوصی کار کنن تا در کنارش دو تیم دیگه به پشتوانه سرمایه اون پروژه های خصوصی روی ایده های تجاری کار کنند بعد از سودآوری کار هم هزینه زحمت پروژه های خصوصی تمام و کمال به تیم هایی که روی پروژه های خصوصی کار کردن بازمیگرده

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام من هم با نظر آقای شهرکی موافق هستم .هرکاری که بخواهید راه اندازی کنید سختی داره ،هرکاری بالا وپایین داره ،کم و زیاد داره چرابعضی ااز دوستان فقط فاز منفی میفرسند.باید یاد بگیرید مرد روزهای سخت باشید. آیا شما هدفتون توی زتدگیتون مشخصه؟میدونید از زندگیتون، ازاینکه رفتید درس خووندید ، از اینکه دنبال کار می گردید و....چی میخواهید؟*منظورم هدف نهاد نیست ،هدفهای شخصی هست که هر فرد برای خودش داره؟*لطفا اول هدف شخصی که دارید و میخواهید دنبالش کنید را مشخص کنید بعد به این نتیجه برسید که ایا عضویت توی این نهاد میتونه به شما در رسیدن به هدفتون کمک کنه یا نه؟اگر بله که یاعلی اگر هم که نه توی چیزی که می خواهید موفق باشید. 
لطفا یه کم بهش فکرکنید،بالا پایین کنید.اب خوردن به آب خورن هم سختی داره باید بلندشید، یه لیوان بردارید،، آب توی اون بریزید،لیوان را با دست بگیرید وبعد آب را بخورید . کارهای بزرگ هم همینه فقط یه کم بزرگتر هست .یه ارداه قوی میخواد با یک پشتکار فوق العاده،یه همت زیاد و زمانی اراده و پشتکار را بدست میارید که هدفتون مشخص باشه ؟قبول ندارید؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر: لطفا درباره اون فکر کنید، تحقیق کنید،آگاهی تون را بالا ببرید بعد تصمیم بگیرید.

----------


## MMSHFE

> اگر منظور شما دوستان با من بود...


 خیر منظور صحبت من شما نبودین، کلی گفتم.

----------


## youngold

مزایای انجام پروژه های تجاری برای نهاد هم نیاز به یاداوری نداره ، خودش به نوعی تبلیغ هست و اعتبار بالایی به نهاد میده به نوعی هر چیزی رو که برای حفظ نهاد احتیاج دارید رو میده
به نظرم این تاخیر در شروع کار هم خوب نیست دوستان هرچه زودتر باید شروع کنید ، چون هر چه زمان بگذره اشخاص بیشتری رو از دست میدید به هر حال زندگی خرج داره و اینها کنار میکشند ، من چند بار با این موضوع موجه شدم ، از خودم هم بخوام مثال بزنم من زیاد در بازار کار خصوصی نبودم ، یک سال بود که درگیر پروژه تجاری شدم در این بین فرصت های شغلی دیگه ای داشتم ولی وقت نبود، و همینکه حمایت مالی درست و حسابی نداشتم (دیگه دوستانی که کار کردن میدونن یعنی چی این وضعیت)، این نهاد دقیقاً چیزی رو که من نبودش رو حس کردم در اختیار اعضا میزاره اونم به انجام رسوندن پروژه های تجاری با حوصله و بدون فشار کار هست (به خاطر اون انجام پروژه های خصوصی که گفتم)
دست بجونبونید دوستان

----------


## Jarvis

استاد شهرکی و مهرداد عزیز ... تاریخ نشست دوم رو طوری تنظیم کنید که توی ماه رمضون نباشه خواهشاً ... یا قبلش باشه .. یا بعدش ... ممنون.

----------


## saman-arsenal

منم پایه ام وقت و تعین کنید تا منم کیفمو بردارم بیام :لبخند گشاده!: 
فقط به قول محمد صالحی عزیز حواستون به ماه رمضون هم باشه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، چرا همش منتظرین من و آقا مهرداد کارها رو تنظیم کنیم؟ مگه خودتون عضو نهاد نیستین؟ قراره بعداً هم توی نهاد همینطوری منفعل باشین و ببینین بقیه دارن چکار میکنن و دنبالشون راه بیفتین؟ خودتون درمورد زمان و مکان و... پیشنهاد بدین. الآن که دیگه اگه به اینترنت هم دسترسی نداشتین، سامانه پیامک نهاد راه اندازی شده (30005833000333) و میتونید با اون شماره در ارتباط باشین (ازطریق پیامک).

----------


## Jarvis

خب در مورد مکان همون بابل... چون اگه بگم جایی غیر از بابل ، مهرداد اعتراض میکنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
زمان هم من روی تقویم نگا کردم نوزدهم تیر میشه اول ماه رمضون... حالا تاریخ پیشنهادی من ، 9 تیر .. یا 15 تیر هستش ...
دوستان هم نظر خودشون رو اعلام کنن

----------


## saman-arsenal

من با 15 تیر موافقم

----------


## امین مستانی

سلام ...

آقا به فکر کنکوری ها هم باشین ...
کنکور سراسری از 8 تا 10 تیر هست (تقریبا)

2 روز هم استراحت بعدش  :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج: 

12 تیر به بعد  :چشمک:

----------


## SlowCode

من کلا وقتم آزاده و زمانش برام فرقی نداره، ولی فکر کنم 15 تیر مناسب باشه.

----------


## Jarvis

خب انگار همون 15 تیر که خودم هم موافقم تاریخ خوبیه ... اگه مهرداد جان و استاد شهرکی هم موافق باشن همین تاریخ رو به عنوان تاریخ برگزاری نشست دوم تعیین کنیم :لبخند:  :متفکر:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سری قبل 20 نفر بودیم
الان کلا 3 نفر اینجا اطلاع رسانی ها و پیگرند
نمیشه با نظر 3 نفر که البته محترمه یک نشست و تنظیم کرد
پس کجا هستند بچه ها؟

----------


## Jarvis

به نظرم باز باید دست به کار پیغام و پسغام بشیم  :گیج:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

15 خوبه...

----------


## armsoftpc

با سلام
دوستان! به نظر من دارید وقتتون رو تلف می کنید، مثلا الان اهدافی که معین شده بود، چندتاش محقق شده؟



> 1- تعریف پروژه های جدید مطابق با نیاز روز جامعه IT
> 2- قبول پروژه از مشتریان و قیمتگذاری عادلانه
> 3- تقسیم پروژه ها به صورت منصفانه و گردشی بین اعضا به نحوی که اعضای نهاد، بیکار نمونن
> 4- برگزاری سمینارهای عمومی و تخصصی با هدف تبیین اهداف نهاد و توجیه مشتریان درخصوص اصول قیمتگذاری
> 5- آموزش برنامه نویسی خلاقانه به اعضا با هزینه بسیار کم
> 6- برگزاری دوره های آموزشی تکنیکها و ابزارهای نوین برنامه نویسی برای اعضا با هزینه بسیار کم
> 7- راه اندازی و تشکیل جلسات متعدد در شهرهای مختلف جهت معارفه اعضای جدید و تبادل تجربیات بین اعضا
> 8- آموزش اصول «برنامه نویسی» به جای «کدنویسی» به اعضا
> 9- ورود نهاد به قراردادهای بزرگ و پشتیبانی از اعضایی که درصورت فعالیت انفرادی نمیتونن پروژه های مهم بگیرن
> ...


به جز موارد برگزاری سمینار که بنظرم باید توی حاشیه باشد، دوستان پیگیر کدوم بودند، مثلا  "*تعریف پروژه های جدید مطابق با نیاز روز جامعه IT*" که بسیار مهمه.
مگه هدف اصلی نهاد *ایجاد اشتغال برای برنامه نویسان* نیست؟ :خیلی عصبانی: 
 پس کوش. ما که جز *اسم* و *سمیناهار (سمینار)* از نهاد چیزی نمی بینیم.
خواهشا دوستان اگه می خوان چنین نهادی پا بگیره، همکاری کنن (با آقای شهرکی) و از بحث های تفریحی و بیهوده خودداری کنند. :متفکر: 
موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

ضمن تشکر از اظهار نظر دلسوزانه شما، لازمه یک نکته رو یادآوری کنم: اگه میبینید اهداف نهاد تا حالا هیچ کدومش محقق نشده، بخاطر اینه که نهاد هنوز شکل نگرفته و جایی هم ثبت نشده. هدف از این نشستها هم بررسی راهکارها و تبادل نظر درخصوص نحوه راه اندازی نهاد هست و اینکه اهداف و قوانین و... رو بررسی و درصورت لزوم، اضافه، اصلاح یا حذف کنیم. نهاد که راه اندازی بشه و روال خودش رو پیدا کنه، سروکله پروژه ها و اشتغال و... هم پیدا خواهد شد. همین الآن حدود 15 پروژه کوچک و بزرگ که هرکدوم، بخشی از نیازهای روز جامعه رو برطرف میکنن و بطور متوسط میشه بیش از 200 نسخه از هر کدوم رو بفروشیم، تعریف شده و مستنداتش هم آماده است که به محض راه اندازی نهاد، بین اعضا برحسب تخصصهایی که دارن، تقسیم خواهد شد.

----------


## armsoftpc

ممنون از شما، اما یه سوال، نهاد کی بطور رسمی کارش رو شروع می کنه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

واقعاً الآن نمیشه زمان دقیقی رو مشخص کرد ولی یک چیز مسلمه: تا وقتی که دوستان این نشستها رو جدی نگیرن و حضور فعالی نداشته باشن و مدام بهانه هایی مثل «من راهم دوره»، «بابام نمیگذاره»، «پول ندارم» و امثالهم بیارن، این روز هرگز نخواهد رسید.

----------


## dousti_design

در تایید گفته های جناب شهرکی دوستان اینو بدونید که با چندتا پست و تاپیک توی یه فروم نمیشه کاری از پیش برد. باید جلسه های حضوری بصورت مرتب و بازه های زمانی کوتاه برگذار بشه و مطمئن باشید همون جلسه ها هستند که میتونن راهگشا باشند.
بنظرم تو یکی از این سایتهای نظر سنجی یه نظرسنجی ایجاد کنید در مورد زمان و مکان نشست و اون رو بصورت خصوصی به ایمیل های بچه ها ارسال کنید.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
آقای شهرکی.
خودتون قضاوت کنید اگر شما یه فرزند 15 ساله داشتید می ذاشتید تنهایی پاشه بره اون ور کشور؟
خب پدر من نگرانه منه.
نشست اگر تو یه جای نزدیک تر باشه رو چشمم حاضرم بیام ولی نه دیگه اون سر کشور.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
اینها قسمتی از اهداف نهادند:



> 1- تعریف پروژه های جدید مطابق با نیاز روز جامعه IT
> 2- قبول پروژه از مشتریان و قیمتگذاری عادلانه
> 3- تقسیم پروژه ها به صورت منصفانه و گردشی بین اعضا به نحوی که اعضای نهاد، بیکار نمونن
> 4- برگزاری سمینارهای عمومی و تخصصی با هدف تبیین اهداف نهاد و توجیه مشتریان درخصوص اصول قیمتگذاری
> 5- آموزش برنامه نویسی خلاقانه به اعضا با هزینه بسیار کم
> 6- برگزاری دوره های آموزشی تکنیکها و ابزارهای نوین برنامه نویسی برای اعضا با هزینه بسیار کم
> 7- راه اندازی و تشکیل جلسات متعدد در شهرهای مختلف جهت معارفه اعضای جدید و تبادل تجربیات بین اعضا
> 8- آموزش اصول «برنامه نویسی» به جای «کدنویسی» به اعضا
> 9- ورود نهاد به قراردادهای بزرگ و پشتیبانی از اعضایی که درصورت فعالیت انفرادی نمیتونن پروژه های مهم بگیرن
> ...


برای اینکه بتونیم نهاد را راه اندازی کنیم باید تلاش بیشتری کنیم و سرعت بیشتری به کارها بدهیم .همیشه تا به امروز اولین ها سخت ترین بوده اند و برای اینکه راحتر و بهتر بشه سختی ها و مشکلات را حل کرد باید همکاری کرد و از تجربه های دیگران استفاده کرد،متخصصین را به کمک طلبید و از افرادی که اگاهی دارند استفاده نمود.
*من یک پیشنهاد دارم :* و اون هم این است  ک برای مراحل اولیه وچشم اندازها و بحث های استراتژیک اون از افراد متخصص دراین زمینه و استراتژی های بازار و تجربه اونها استفاده کنیم تا بتونیم سریعتر این مراحل را پیش بریم و نهاد را ثبت کنیم.
 یکی از استادهای دوران دانشگاه من تخصصش این زمینه  هست، من می خواهم از ایشان خواهش کنم به ما بپیوندند و مارا دراین راه یاری کنم ولی چون این نهاد،یک نهاد گروهی است و تمامی اعضای نهاد در اون سهم دارند و قراره قدمی بردارند نمی تونم بدون مشورت با شما ونادیده گرفتن  نظر شما،از ایشان دعوت به غمل بیارم. 
به همیت دلیل من موضوع را اینجا مطرح کردم تا نظر تمامی دوستان را بدونم و بعداز تصمیم نهایی توسط شما با ایشون صحبت کنم .دعوت من از ایشون بستگی ب نظر تمامی اعضا داره و تمامی اعضا باید نظر خودشون را بیان کنند.
لطفا بعد از هر صحبتی و هر نظری که دارید ب صورت bold آخر صحبتهای خودتون این را بنویسید:
*من با دعوت از ایشان موافق هستم/موافق نیستم.*  :متفکر: 
تا بعد از مشخص شدن نتیجه نظر سنجی  ونظرات جمع تصمیم نهایی را بگیرم و مشخص بشود از ایشان دعوت بشه یانه .
این فقط یک پیشنهاد از طرف من هست نه یک اجبار.
ممنونم

----------


## Tarragon

*من با دعوت از ایشان موافق هستم.*

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> سلام 
> اینها قسمتی از اهداف نهادند:
> 
> برای اینکه بتونیم نهاد را راه اندازی کنیم باید تلاش بیشتری کنیم و سرعت بیشتری به کارها بدهیم .همیشه تا به امروز اولین ها سخت ترین بوده اند و برای اینکه راحتر و بهتر بشه سختی ها و مشکلات را حل کرد باید همکاری کرد و از تجربه های دیگران استفاده کرد،متخصصین را به کمک طلبید و از افرادی که اگاهی دارند استفاده نمود.
> *من یک پیشنهاد دارم :* و اون هم این است  ک برای مراحل اولیه وچشم اندازها و بحث های استراتژیک اون از افراد متخصص دراین زمینه و استراتژی های بازار و تجربه اونها استفاده کنیم تا بتونیم سریعتر این مراحل را پیش بریم و نهاد را ثبت کنیم.
>  یکی از استادهای دوران دانشگاه من تخصصش این زمینه  هست، من می خواهم از ایشان خواهش کنم به ما بپیوندند و مارا دراین راه یاری کنم ولی چون این نهاد،یک نهاد گروهی است و تمامی اعضای نهاد در اون سهم دارند و قراره قدمی بردارند نمی تونم بدون مشورت با شما ونادیده گرفتن  نظر شما،از ایشان دعوت به غمل بیارم. 
> به همیت دلیل من موضوع را اینجا مطرح کردم تا نظر تمامی دوستان را بدونم و بعداز تصمیم نهایی توسط شما با ایشون صحبت کنم .دعوت من از ایشون بستگی ب نظر تمامی اعضا داره و تمامی اعضا باید نظر خودشون را بیان کنند.
> لطفا بعد از هر صحبتی و هر نظری که دارید ب صورت bold آخر صحبتهای خودتون این را بنویسید:
> *من با دعوت از ایشان موافق هستم/موافق نیستم.* 
> ...


سوال کردن داره؟ :متفکر:

----------


## SlowCode

قطعا کمک افراد با تجربه روی روند نهاد تاثیر میذاره ولی لازمش اینه که دوستان بیان تو این نشست شرکت کنن.
الان تعداد ما به 10 نفر نمیرسه! ما اگه با همین وضع بریم نشست بعد از اساتید دعوت کنیم بیان یکم زشته دیگه! با این تعداد که نمیشه کار بزرگی کرد!
دوستانی که تو نشست اول بودین یه نظری بدین تا ما هم بدونیم تو این نشست چند نفر شرکت میکنن.
*من هم با دعوت از ایشان موافق هستم* :لبخند:  ولی اگه حضور دوستان بیشتر از این باشه.

----------


## amin7x

منم با حسن موافقم درصورتی حضور دوستان بیشتر از این باشه.
*من هم با دعوت از ایشان موافق هستم*

----------


## Jarvis

> برای اینکه بتونیم نهاد را راه اندازی کنیم باید تلاش بیشتری کنیم و سرعت بیشتری به کارها بدهیم .همیشه تا به امروز اولین ها سخت ترین بوده اند و برای اینکه راحتر و بهتر بشه سختی ها و مشکلات را حل کرد باید همکاری کرد و از تجربه های دیگران استفاده کرد،متخصصین را به کمک طلبید و از افرادی که اگاهی دارند استفاده نمود.
> *من یک پیشنهاد دارم :* و اون هم این است  ک برای مراحل اولیه وچشم اندازها و بحث های استراتژیک اون از افراد متخصص دراین زمینه و استراتژی های بازار و تجربه اونها استفاده کنیم تا بتونیم سریعتر این مراحل را پیش بریم و نهاد را ثبت کنیم.
>  یکی از استادهای دوران دانشگاه من تخصصش این زمینه  هست، من می خواهم از ایشان خواهش کنم به ما بپیوندند و مارا دراین راه یاری کنم ولی چون این نهاد،یک نهاد گروهی است و تمامی اعضای نهاد در اون سهم دارند و قراره قدمی بردارند نمی تونم بدون مشورت با شما ونادیده گرفتن  نظر شما،از ایشان دعوت به غمل بیارم. 
> به همیت دلیل من موضوع را اینجا مطرح کردم تا نظر تمامی دوستان را بدونم و بعداز تصمیم نهایی توسط شما با ایشون صحبت کنم .دعوت من از ایشون بستگی ب نظر تمامی اعضا داره و تمامی اعضا باید نظر خودشون را بیان کنند.
> لطفا بعد از هر صحبتی و هر نظری که دارید ب صورت bold آخر صحبتهای خودتون این را بنویسید:
> *من با دعوت از ایشان موافق هستم/موافق نیستم.* 
> تا بعد از مشخص شدن نتیجه نظر سنجی  ونظرات جمع تصمیم نهایی را بگیرم و مشخص بشود از ایشان دعوت بشه یانه .
> این فقط یک پیشنهاد از طرف من هست نه یک اجبار.
> ممنونم


 خب قطعا همه ی افراد موافقند ... البته من نمیخوام این وسط برای بقیه تصمیم بگیرم ( سوء تفاهم نشه ) ولی خیلی از افرادی که توی نشست اول بودند ... خیلی هم حمایت میکردند .. الان نیستن ... نام کاربری همشون رو هم میدونم .. ولی اسم نمی برم ...

من فکر میکردم نشست دوم با استقبال بیشتری مواجه میشه و افراد بیشتری تشریف میارن ... با این وضع که نمیشه از کسی دعوت کرد!

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

سلام دوستان

فقط پنجشنبه و جمعه باشه که وقت برای رفت و اومد باشه .
بنده 20 و 21 تیر ماه رو پیشنهاد میدم

----------


## H:Shojaei

سلام دوستان من هم وقتي تاريخ نشست معين شد بايد تصميم بگيرم كه ميام يا نه ولي 93.333333% هستم.
و اين كه بچه ها تو تاپيك و نظرها شركت نميكنن اينه كه خب اينجا فقط داره وقت تلف ميشه و هر كسي يه نظري داره و ارائه ميكنه بايد چند تا تاريخ هر چه زودتر معين بشه بعد به همه اطلاع رساني بشه براي نظر سنجي.
و وقتي نظر سنجي تموم شد حتي الامكان همه ي دوستان كه حداقل نظر دادن اگه مطابق ميلشون هم نبود سعي كنن كه بيان بالاخره 2 روز به جايي بر نميخوره.
اگه همينطوري پيش بريم فقط وقت تلف ميشه و هر كسي واسه ي خودش نظري ميده و بس.
يه چيز ديگه اين كه حالا اگه ما اومديم اونجا(مكان نشست حالا هر جا كه بود) بايد كجا بريم نميشه كه از راه رسيده بريم دنبال يه مكان باشيم واسه ي اين 2 روز بالاخره شهر غريبو... اين مساله هم قبل از نشست معلوم بشه بهتره.

----------


## Amir_f

منم با 20 و 21  تیر ماه موافقم

----------


## SONITAJ

> من فکر میکردم نشست دوم با استقبال بیشتری مواجه میشه و افراد بیشتری تشریف میارن ... با این وضع که نمیشه از کسی دعوت کرد!


شاید یک دلیل اون امتحانات فاینال دوستان باشه که 2گروه شدند گروهی امتحاناتشون قبل ازانتخابات و گروهی بعداز اون افتادکه یک بهم ریختگی و دغدغه زیاد برای دوستان ایجاد کرد.
*من تا تصمیم نهایی که توسط رای اعضا گرفته میشه منتظر میمونم.*
انشالله همه چی درست میشه.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام



> بنده 20 و 21 تیر ماه رو پیشنهاد میدم


19تیر برابر است با اول ماه رمضان

----------


## MMSHFE

> سلام
> آقای شهرکی.
> خودتون قضاوت کنید اگر شما یه فرزند 15 ساله داشتید می ذاشتید تنهایی پاشه بره اون ور کشور؟
> خب پدر من نگرانه منه.


 من اگه یک فرزند 10 ساله هم داشتم که میدونستم رفتنش به اون ور کشور، به آینده شغلیش مربوط میشه و احتمالاً مسیر زندگیش رو در آینده تغییر میده، نه تنها میگذاشتم بره، بلکه درصورت لزوم خودم هم همراهش میرفتم.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
اما خانواده من یه خانواده ی کشاورزن اصلا نمی دونم برنامه نویسی چیه.
شما لا اقل استاد دانشگاهید می دونید اوضاع از چه قراره ولی خانواده من تنها چیزی رو که باعث پیشرفت من می دونن درس خوندنه همین.

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب شما هم باید باهاشون صحبت کنید. شرایط سخت شما رو درک میکنم ولی بالأخره اگه صحبت نکنید، اوضاع تا ابد همینطور میمونه. بگین این درس و دانشگاه برای اینه که بتونید از این حرفه درآمد کسب کنید و این جلسات هم برای همینه که توی نهادی قرار بگیرین که راه اصولی کسب درآمد از این رشته رو (که توی دانشگاه یاد نمیدن)، به شما نشون میده. با دست روی دست گذاشتن، چیزی عوض نمیشه.

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
امیدوارم صنف ثابتی برای برنامه نویسان ایجاد گردد.

----------


## amin7x

آقای شهرکی میشه اون DVD هایی که سری قبل دادید این سری هم به کسایی که تازه امدن بدید؟
راستی من اول از بندرعباس باید بیام تهران بعدش از اونجا بیام آمل ، دوستان تهران تا آمل چند ساعته؟
توی این سری فقط بحث میکنیم یا مطالب آموزشی هم یاد میدید؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> آقای شهرکی میشه اون DVD هایی که سری قبل دادید این سری هم به کسایی که تازه امدن بدید؟
> راستی من اول از بندرعباس باید بیام تهران بعدش از اونجا بیام آمل ، دوستان تهران تا آمل چند ساعته؟
> توی این سری فقط بحث میکنیم یا مطالب آموزشی هم یاد میدید؟


 بابل. 3 الی 4 ساعت

----------


## MMSHFE

این سری به کسانی که تشریف بیارن، یک DVD-9 (حدود 8.5GB) حاوی جدیدترین e-Bookها و فیلمهای آموزشی و برنامه های کاربردی مختلف مثل Editor و IDE و Server و Source Code و... هدیه داده خواهد شد.

----------


## Jarvis

> این سری به کسانی که تشریف بیارن، یک DVD-9 (حدود 8.5GB) حاوی جدیدترین e-Bookها و فیلمهای آموزشی و برنامه های کاربردی مختلف مثل Editor و IDE و Server و Source Code و... هدیه داده خواهد شد.


 استاد شهرکی این روش تشویق شما رو تحسین میکنم ... آفرین...  :تشویق:

----------


## Amir_f

زمانشو لطفا چند روز قبل از نشست مشخص کنید تا زمان کافی برای اومدن و جا رزرو کردن داشته باشیم . من از 15 ام به بعد وقتم رو میتونم تنظیم کنم

----------


## Jarvis

من همیشه اینجور نشست ها و سمینار ها رو دیدم مسئولین اون سمینار ها میان یه تاریخی مشخص میکنن ... و اعلام میکنن .. هر کی خواست .. خواست ... هر کی هم که نخواست نمیاد خب!
حالا بحث ما به خاطر یک سری مسائل فرق میکنه درسته ... ولی دوستان فرض رو بر این بزارید که بنر فلان سمینار رو دیدید و تاریخ 15 تیر اعلام شده ...
خودتون رو با تاریخ منطبق کنید ...

پیشاپیش ممنون از همکاری همگی

----------


## shahriyar3

> من اگه یک فرزند 10 ساله هم داشتم که میدونستم رفتنش به اون ور کشور، به آینده شغلیش مربوط میشه و احتمالاً مسیر زندگیش رو در آینده تغییر میده، نه تنها میگذاشتم بره، بلکه درصورت لزوم خودم هم همراهش میرفتم.


 بچه ها توی این سن و سال نباید به پول فکر کنند . نباید به پول درآوردن و پیدا کردن شغل و درآمد بالا داشتن فکر کنن . همه جای دنیا دارن اینو میگن . الان ایشون باید فقط تمرکز و فکر و ذهنش درگیر درس خوندش باشه اگر هم درسش تموم شد فکر بازی و عشق و حالش باشه باید از تعطیلاتش استفاده کنه نه اینکه دغدغه پول بدست آوردن داشته باشه تو این سن!! خدا پدر مادرش و براش نگه داره ولی تا 18 سالگی توی همه جای دنیا خانواده خرج فرزند و میده بعد از اونه که باید وارد محیط کار بشه و بتونه خودش زندگیشو اداره کنه. نه اینکه از این سن و سال فکر و ذکرش بشه پروژه گرفتن و انجام دادن .
چه اصراری هست این دوست عزیز بیاد تو جلسه؟ چرا از 4 تا مدیر پروژه 4 نفر صاحب شرکت دعوت نمیکنید؟ شما که دسترسی دارید یک تاپیک فراخوان بزنید برای افراد با تجربه و حرفه ای و مدیران شرکت ها
والا آدم فکر میکنه متوسط سن بچه های فروم 18 سال هست!!

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> بچه ها توی این سن و سال نباید به پول فکر کنند . نباید به پول درآوردن و پیدا کردن شغل و درآمد بالا داشتن فکر کنن . همه جای دنیا دارن اینو میگن . الان ایشون باید فقط تمرکز و فکر و ذهنش درگیر درس خوندش باشه اگر هم درسش تموم شد فکر بازی و عشق و حالش باشه باید از تعطیلاتش استفاده کنه نه اینکه دغدغه پول بدست آوردن داشته باشه تو این سن!! خدا پدر مادرش و براش نگه داره ولی تا 18 سالگی توی همه جای دنیا خانواده خرج فرزند و میده بعد از اونه که باید وارد محیط کار بشه و بتونه خودش زندگیشو اداره کنه. نه اینکه از این سن و سال فکر و ذکرش بشه پروژه گرفتن و انجام دادن .
> چه اصراری هست این دوست عزیز بیاد تو جلسه؟ چرا از 4 تا مدیر پروژه 4 نفر صاحب شرکت دعوت نمیکنید؟ شما که دسترسی دارید یک تاپیک فراخوان بزنید برای افراد با تجربه و حرفه ای و مدیران شرکت ها
> والا آدم فکر میکنه متوسط سن بچه های فروم 18 سال هست!!


عزیز یه مثال زدن توو مثالم مناقشه نیست.هر کسیم راه و روشو دیدش توو زندگی متفاوته.واقعا میخوای کمک کنی یا فقط فقط نقد کنی؟موضوع تاپیک اینه؟چرا همه اصرار دارن حرفای یکی دیگرو بکوبونن توو این تاپیک.
کجای شرعو دینو واقعیت زندگی گفته فرزند تا 18 سالگی باید از خانواده خرجی بگیره؟واقعا خانواده بهش برمیخوره بچش خرجیشو خودش دربیاره؟واقعا همه ی خانواده ها انقد دارن که تا 18 سالگی خرجیه همه فرزنداشونو بدن؟شما بخودت نگا نکن.اون خانواده هایی که 8 نفرن یا 11 نفر یا بیشتر واقعا پدرو مادر باید تا 18 سالگی حرجی بدن؟؟پس این سن تکلیف چیه؟؟؟اینی که میگن 15 سال آدم مکلف میشه چیه؟مکلف شدن فقط نمازو روضس؟؟یعنی واقعا این قانونی که میگی یکسانه همه جا؟چقد زیر 15 ساله ها دارن کار میکنن؟چیزی قانونه که بطور عادلانه بین همه ی مردم تقسیم بشه.این مسیر اشتباه زندگیو ماها مد کردیم که داره بسمتی میره که دیگه 18 عدد شده بعضی جاها تا سن های بالتر هم باید خرجی بدن که مطمئنا هممون دیدیم.حرفام کلی بود.
حالا ازون بحث خارج بشم اینجا خود آقا امین مسیر زندگیشو انتخاب کرده.پس هیج زورو اجباری نیست.وقتی کسی یک مسیرو انتخاب کرد واسه ادامه ی زندگیش ما نباید سنگ بندازیم بگیم نه هنوز 18 سالت پر نشده تا 18 خانوادت موظفن خرجیتو بدن.این حرفا خوب نیست و اصلا درست نیس و فقط از تفکرات غلطه.تک بعدی به مسائل زندگی نگاه نکن.و شما یه چی گفتی منم یه جوابی دادم.دیگه ادامه دادن نداره.بحث تاپیک هم این نیست.ممنون.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
هم از آقا شهریار ممنونم و هم از آقا بیدک(ببخشید اسمتون رو نمی دونم).

مسئله من یه چیزی مثل همینه با این تفاوت که والدینم این چنین فکر می کنن.
کلا خانواده ی من خیلی از سفر می ترسن(دلیلش رو نمی دونم) آخه تا سال سوم راهنمایی نمی گذاشتن من اردو برم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

آقای شهرکی نمی شه یجوری این dvd تون رو برای دانلود یا هرجور دیگه ای که بدست ما برسه قرار بدید؟

تشکر.

----------


## SONITAJ

يكي لطفا ب من ميگه چرا شما فقط درباره نهاد و مسايل مربوط به اون صحبت نمي كنيد؟چرا همش مسايل حاشيه ايي مهم تره ميشه؟ :متفکر: 
نمي گويم آمدن يا نيامدن اعضا مهم و ضروري نيست هست چون نهاد به عضو نياز داره ولي مسايل حاشيه ايي مهم تر از نهاد واهدافش هستند چرا؟ من درك نمي كنم :گیج:

----------


## H:Shojaei

پس تاريخ هايي كه قرار شد براي نظر سنجي اعلام بشه چي شد؟ اصلا كي قراره تاريخ ها رو معلوم كنه!
آقا مهرداد و آقاي شهركي فكر كنم بچه ها منتظر جواب آخر شما و يه نتيجه گيري كلي هستن.
راستي يه چيز ديگه اگه ميشه موضوع نشست رو اعلام كنيد تا اعضا خودشون رو آماده كنن بالاخره با فكر كردن به مساله پيش از نشست نتايج بهتري هم كسب ميشه.

----------


## Dead Space

من نظرم روی 6 و 7 یا 13 و 14 تیر ماه هستش.
کلا پنج شنبه جمعه ها باشه سمینار ها خیلی زمان مناسبی هستش.

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید، مسئله اینه که تا زمان تشکیل نهاد و روی روال افتادن کارها، برگزاری همین نشستها و گردهم آمدن و هم اندیشی برنامه نویسان، مهمترین کاری هست که نهاد *باید* انجام بده و این مسئله، یک انتخاب نیست که بخوایم ازش بگذریم. توی همین نشستها قراره فعالیت آتی نهاد و نقش اعضا و... مشخص بشه. ضمناً اون DVD هم گه بعنوان هدیه قراره در اختیار شرکت کنندگان قرار بگیره، یه جور تشکر از کسانی هست که زحمت اومدن رو تحمل کردن و چیزی نیست که بخوایم برای دانلود یا سایر موارد، منتشر کنیم وگرنه راه برای تکثیر و توزیع و آپلود و... زیاده. ضمناً این بحثها که هر کسی تا چه سنی باید به درس و این چیزها فکر کنه، یک مسئله شخصی و خانوادگیه و به کسی ارتباطی نداره ولی وقتی ایشون شغل برنامه نویسی رو برای آینده خودشون از الآن انتخاب کردن، دیگه درس و... بهانه قابل قبولی برای شرکت نکردن در نشستها نیست چون اگه درس در اولویته، پس ایشون توی تالار برنامه نویس هم نباید حضور داشته باشن و به همون درسهای مدرسه و دانشگاه برسن کافیه. البته منظورم این نیست که ایشون بهانه میارن چون شرایط خانوادگیشون رو درک میکنم ولی بهرحال، نتیجه این طرز تفکر که افراد تا سن خاصی فقط باید دروس آکادمیک رو بخونن، همین اوضاع الآن برنامه نویسی ما میشه که طرف وقتی دانشگاهش تمام میشه، یکهو میفته توی بازار و نه تجربه داره و نه تخصص (به لطف آموزشهای آکادمیک فوق العاده ما در ایران) و هم به خودش توی کار آسیب میزنه و اونجور که باید از این حرفه کسب درآمد نمیکنه و هم بازار تخصصی این حرفه رو خراب میکنه. من خودم از 12 سالگی برنامه نویسی رو شروع کردم و از همون موقع هم پروژه های دانشگاهی رو که بعضاً دانشجوها نمیتونستن انجام بدن (با ++C/C) انجام میدادم و کسب درآمد میکردم و همین مسئله، کمک بزرگی به خانواده ام بود چون عملاً از 14-13 سالگی خرج خودمو در میاوردم و طبیعتاً وقتی خانواده این موضوع رو دیدن، بیشتر تشویقم کردن که این راه رو ادامه بدم. شما همه جای دنیا بودین که میگین همه جا تا 18 سالگی خرج رو خانواده میده؟ نه عزیز من، اونها هم از سنین پایینتر (سن مشخصی نداره - هر موقع که خود فرزندشون تشخیص بده)، میگذارن وارد بازار کار بشه ولی حمایتش میکنن و مراقب هستن که مسیر رو اشتباه نره و سن 18 سالگی که گفتین، برای اینه که توی تصمیماتش مستقل عمل کنه و دیگه نیازی به کسب اجازه از والدین نداشته باشه. علت اینهم که از 4 تا مدیر و صاحب نظر دعوت نمیکنیم، اینه که این مدیران و صاحب نظران، دغدغه جیب خودشون رو دارن نه شرایط کاری برنامه نویسان رو. اگه این مدیران و متخصصان که میگین، میخواستن کاری کنن، تا حالا انجام داده بودن و نیازی نبود خود ما برنامه نویسها دست به کار بشیم. ما هم نه تنها درمورد ایشون، بلکه درمورد تمام کسانی که اظهار تمایل کردن عضو نهاد باشن، اصرار داریم که توی نشستها حضور داشته باشن تا حرفشون رو بزنن و نقشی توی نهاد برای اونها درنظر گرفته بشه. راحت صحبت کنم، توی نهاد هیچ نیازی به سیاهی لشکر نداریم. هرکی میخواد توی نهاد به کسب درآمد و آرامش شغلی برسه، از الآن باید یک گوشه کار رو بگیره. نمیخوایم سختیهای نهاد رو یک عده تحمل کنن و وقتی راه افتاد و همه چیز روی روال بود، اونوقت یک عده از راه برسن و لقمه آماده تحویلشون بدیم. البته دیر یا زود چنین شرایطی پیش میاد و نهاد پا میگیره و اعضای بعدی، زحمت کمتری دارن ولی حداقل کسانی که از الآن در جریان فعالیت نهاد بودن و اعلام آمادگی کردن، نباید پا پس بکشن و همه زحمتها رو به دوش چند نفر بندازن. طبیعتاً توی سیاستهای نهاد، امتیازات خاصی برای کسانی که توی راه اندازی اون نقش داشتن، تحت عنوان هیئت مؤسس درنظر گرفته خواهد شد. قصد ما هم از اصرار کردن، اینه که حتی الأمکان این امتیاز هیئت مؤسس بین اعضای بیشتری تقسیم بشه تا بعداً حرف و حدیثی برای این افراد پیش نیارن (کاری که توی خیلی ارگانهای دیگه اتفاق میفته).

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

از کجا به کجا رسیدیم...
من خودم نظرم اینه که بچه ها از سنین پایین تر بیان تو این حرفه چون دغدغه کمتری دارند و انرژی کاری بیشتری و هوش یادگیری غنی تری دارند
اما مشکلاتی هم هست که دوستان بهش اشاره کردند 
این دوست عزیز میتونه خوانوادش و توجیچ کنه 1 ساعت این و بشونه پای همین تاپیک براش بخونه مطلب ها و 
چندتا سایت خوب شرکت خوب ومثال بزنه
افزاد موفق و لیست کنه براشون از اینده 2 3 سالی بعد خودش بگه
طبیعی هست که خانواده مخالفت کنند چون توجیح نیستند و من کاملا بهشون حق میدم
اگه تونستی توجیح کنی که خیلی خوب اگه نه بگو 1 روز 2 روز مادری پدری برادری همرات بیاد

دوستان من انرژیم واقعا کم شده + نه فقط من خیلی از دوستان هم همینجوری فعلا فقط پاشون وسطه....اگه بخواد اینجوری پیش بره و همه بیان فقط بحث و نقد کنند ما تا قیام قیامت باید با بچه ها سرو کله بزنیم
یک تیم مدیریت و تیم نیروی کار تشکیل میشه و طبق یک ضوابط بقیه باید  ( کار ) کنند .
شاید تعبیربدی شده که ما اومدیم همون اول گفتیم که کار بیمه پروژ] اموزش همه و همه از ما....
اما شما فکر کنید
این نهاد با کنترین نیرو ها هم میتونست برگزار شه و روابط از قبل موجود اون میتونست اسمی در کنه و بعدش با شرط و  شروط بیاد نیرو ها و ساپورت کنه...
اما ما خواستار یک فرق اسسی بودیم...ما خواستیم افرادی که هم رنگ خودمون هستند و درگیر کنیم
دوستان لطف کنند نظر بدند در مورد زمان و حرفه دیگه ای پیش کشیده نشه .

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
والا چند بار سعی کردم توجیهشون کنم اما نتونستم.
خودشون هم بخاطر شرایط کاریشون (مادرم در اداره آموزش و پروش و پدرم هم مشغول به کشاورزین) نمی تونن منو همراهی کنن.
بخدا خیلی دوست دارم بیام و تمام سعیم رو می کنم اما بعضی وقت ها به چیزی که انسان دوست داره نمی رسه.
با این حال تمام سعیم رو می کنم.

----------


## Dead Space

به نظرم بحث های حاشیه ای رو بزاریم کنار یا حداقل یه موقع دیگه مطرح کنیمش.
الان بشینیم تصمیم گیری کنیم در مورد تاریخ نشست که بیشتر از این زمان از دست ندیم و یه قدم مثبت دیگه برداریم.
آقا امین هم انشالله مشکلش حل میشه دفعات بعد حضور پیدا می کنن.

----------


## amin7x

خب اگه میشه سرفصل هایی که قرار توی نهاد بحث بشه رو اینجا بگید.
ببخشید آقای شهرکی میخواستم بدونم هرکسی میتونه سخنرانی کنه؟
کسی میتونه پروژه اش رو مانند استارت آپ اراعه بده؟

پ.ن : دارم فکر میکنم اگه بیام باید *23 ساعت* توی راه باشم!!! ، چه طوری برگردم ای خدا مگه جونی میمونه :دی

----------


## MMSHFE

بله هر کسی میتونه صحبت کنه ولی اگه برنامه خاصی دارین، لطفاً زمان لازم و عنوان بحثتون رو مشخص کنید تا زمانبندی انجام بشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> خب اگه میشه سرفصل هایی که قرار توی نهاد بحث بشه رو اینجا بگید.
> ببخشید آقای شهرکی میخواستم بدونم هرکسی میتونه سخنرانی کنه؟
> کسی میتونه پروژه اش رو مانند استارت آپ اراعه بده؟
> 
> پ.ن : دارم فکر میکنم اگه بیام باید *23 ساعت* توی راه باشم!!! ، چه طوری برگردم ای خدا مگه جونی میمونه :دی


 درمورد استارت اپ هم صحبت ها ای دارم که انشا الله بحث میکنیم تو نشست
خوبه که شما این بحث و ارائه کردید دلگرم تر شدم....

----------


## MMSHFE

بعد از مذاکره با آقا مهرداد و به پیشنهاد ایشون، قرار شد یک کارگاه آموزشی هم توی نشست دوم برگزار کنیم که موضوعش میتونه به انتخاب خودتون باشه. چند مورد که بنده پیشنهاد کردم:
1- MVC
2- OOP
3- یکی از Frameworkهای PHP
4- ساخت یک پروژه عملی (مثل فروشگاه اینترنتی با درگاه پرداخت آنلاین و سبد خرید و... یا گالری عکس حرفه ای یا هر موضوع دلخواه دیگه)
5- استفاده از Template Engineهایی مثل Smarty
اگه موضوع دیگری هم مدنظرتون هست، میتونید به فهرست اضافه کنید. برای شرکت در نظرسنجی، عدد مربوط به گزینه دلخواهتون رو به شماره پیامک نهاد (که توی پست اول این تاپیک هست) پیامک کنید و اکیداً سفارش میکنم پست نگذارین (مگه اینکه گزینه ای بخواین اضافه بشه).

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

لینک ها مفید : 
http://www.iclub.ir/what-i-learned-o...-for-microsoft
http://www.businessofsoftware.ir/607...-startup-idea/

----------


## diaoko89

با سلام و عرض ادب خدمت دوستان گرامی 

عرض کنم که روزهای اولی که این تاپیک ایجاد شده بود بنده اومدم و یک سری از مطالب بحث شده رو خوندم که بیشتر توسط جناب شهرکی(که واقعا در این انجمن پی اچ پی به گردن همه ی ما حق دارن) و همچنین اگر اشتباه نکنم آقای حسین زاده نوشته شده بود و واقعا خیلی خوشحال شدم از اینکه همچین نهادی قرار هست تشکیل بشه و از دلسوزی و زحمت کشیدن این دوستان احساس خیلی خوبی بهم دست داد و امیدوار شدم که هنوزم در جامعه افرادی هستن که دنبال فعالیت های زیر بنایی و آینده نگرانه هستن،از این بابت از همه این فراد تشکر میکنم 
در ادامه روند تشکیل نهاد متاسفانه به دلیل مشکلات شخصی که داشتم از موضوع دور شدم،البته گاهی با هر سختی بود میومدم و نگاهی به تاپیک مینداختم  ولی نتونستم در بحث ها شرکت کنم که از این بابت عذر خواهی میکنم
الان که خدارو شکر توفیق این رو پیدا کردم که در این جا حضور پیدا کنم میخوام بگم که برای تشکیل جلسه نهاد خیلی مشتاقم و حاضرم از کردستان بیام آمل،بابل یا هر جای دیگه و حداقل برای یک بار هم که شده در شروع یک فعالیت زیر بنایی و آینده دار سهیم باشم 

این مطالبی که عرض کردم به این دلیل بود که اعلام آمادگی کرده باشم تا دوستان زحمت کش هم دلگرم تر بشن به ادامه کار و خدای نکرده این نهاد هم مثل بقیه فعالیت های جامعه در اواسط راهش منحل نشه.امیدوارم که با کمک و همکاری همه ی ما،نهاد به صورت کامل به مقصود نهایی خودش برسه انشاالله...

باز هم از زحمات جناب استاد شهرکی و آقای حسین زاده و بقیه دوستان متشکرم

----------


## Dead Space

به نظر من در مورد الگو های طراحی (Design patterns) صحبت کنیم.
مساله کارگاه آموزشی پی اچ پی یا مثلا اموزش OOP خیلی کلیشه ای شده بریم سر پاشنه آشیل برنامه نویسا مخصوصا ایرانی که بدون رعایت الگو کار می کنن.
من خودم خیلی دوست دارن این موضوع رو یاد بگیرم و روش کار کنیم

----------


## MMSHFE

هر گزینه ای که تمایل دارین رو پیامک کنید. لطفاً پست ایجاد نکنید (مگه اینکه بخواین گزینه جدیدی اضافه کنید). الآن این پست شما، اشاره به MVC داشت یا کلاً میخواین درمورد Design Patternها صحبت بشه؟ ببینید، قصدمون ایجاد کارگاه یکروزه است چون این مباحث رو اگه بخوایم بطور تفصیلی و تخصصی درموردش بحث کنیم، کار یکروز نیست. میخوایم در پایان روز، یک کار عملی انجام بشه. درمورد آموزش OOP هم فکر نمیکنم هنوز اینقدر کلیشه ای شده باشه چون اولاً هنوز خیلیها باهاش آشنایی ندارن و ثانیاً درصد زیادی از کسانی که باهاش کار میکنن هم اصولی و استاندارد نمینویسن.

----------


## H:Shojaei

> بعد از مذاکره با آقا مهرداد و به پیشنهاد ایشون، قرار شد یک کارگاه آموزشی هم توی نشست دوم برگزار کنیم که موضوعش میتونه به انتخاب خودتون باشه. چند مورد که بنده پیشنهاد کردم:
> 1- MVC
> 2- OOP
> 3- یکی از Frameworkهای PHP
> 4- ساخت یک پروژه عملی (مثل فروشگاه اینترنتی با درگاه پرداخت آنلاین و سبد خرید و... یا گالری عکس حرفه ای یا هر موضوع دلخواه دیگه)
> 5- استفاده از Template Engineهایی مثل Smarty
> اگه موضوع دیگری هم مدنظرتون هست، میتونید به فهرست اضافه کنید. برای شرکت در نظرسنجی، عدد مربوط به گزینه دلخواهتون رو به شماره پیامک نهاد (که توی پست اول این تاپیک هست) پیامک کنید و اکیداً سفارش میکنم پست نگذارین (مگه اینکه گزینه ای بخواین اضافه بشه).


ممنون كه اين قدر دل ميسوزونيد واقعا جاي تشكر و قدر داني داره.
و ببخشيد تاپيك ميزنم البته پيامك رو ارسال كردم ولي اگه [4- ساخت یک پروژه عملي] باشه تقريبا گزينه هاي ديگه رو هم در بر ميگيره و يه استارت اوليه واسه هر كدوم از گزينه هاي ديگه زده ميشه و باقيش رو هم به عهده ي اعضا ميذارين ديگه بالاخره لقمه كه نبايد كامل و آماده باشه استارت هر كدوم با شما (تو همين پروژه عملي) ادامش با ما.
واقعا هر كاري همون استارت اوليش سخته باقيش خود به خود فراهم ميشه.
البته من نظرم رو گفتم هر چي شما صلاح بدونيد.
بازم ممنون.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نظرم این بود که کارگاه اول  استاد شهرکی به عده بگیرند و دوره های بعدی حالا یا دوره های پیشرفته تر یا دوره های مرسوم تر و دوستان دیگهه بتونند کلاس بگیرند و پیش قدم بشند 
هم میتونه انلاین باشه 
هم میتونند تو شهرشون برگزار کنند
انشا الله بعد این نشست کارمون و شروع کنیم و یکی از اهدافمون که تربیت مدرسین هست و استارت بزنیم
گزینه ای که دوست دارید و پیام کنید
گزینه ها هم میتونه ادغام بشه ! اما به اندازه وقتمون گنجایش داشته باشه فقط

----------


## dousti_design

قابل توجه دوستان:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%DB%8C%D8%AF.
طراحی سایت در ازای یه شارژ ایرانسل! ! !

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز لطفاً سعی نکنید سامانه پیامک رو فریب بدین  :چشمک: 
این سامانه به نحوی طراحی شده که فقط اعضای نهاد که شماره اونها توی سیستم ثبت شد، با همون شماره که اولین بار به نهاد پیامک دادن، میتونن توش شرکت کنن و هر شماره هم یکبار بیشتر نمیتونه رأی بده و درصورت ارسال پاسخ تکراری، پاسخ قبلی حذف و پاسخ جدید جایگزین خواهد شد. ضمناً لطف کنید و جواب نظرسنجیهای نهاد رو با ساختار کلی «شماره گزینه - Enter - شماره نظرسنجی» وارد کنید یعنی از سمت چپ به راست، اول شماره نظرسنجی (نظرسنجی فعلی، اولین و درنتیجه شماره اش 1 هست) و بعد، یک Enter و بعد، شماره گزینه موردنظرتون رو وارد کنید. به عبارت دیگه، توی سطر اول شماره نظرسنجی و توی سطر دوم، شماره گزینه موردنظر رو وارد کنید. فعلاً دو نفر رأی داده بودن که چون ساختار رو الآن مشخص کردم، رأیشون بصورت دستی وارد سیستم شد. نظرسنجی بعدی که درمورد تاریخ برگزاری نشست هست، بعد از مشخص شدن چند تاریخ، برای انتخاب تاریخ قطعی اعلام خواهد شد.

----------


## amin7x

> درمورد استارت اپ هم صحبت ها ای دارم که انشا الله بحث میکنیم تو نشست
> خوبه که شما این بحث و ارائه کردید دلگرم تر شدم....


منم ایده دارم ولی نمیدونم که چه طوری معرفیش کنم یا اصلا درآمدزایی داره یا ...
مشکل من اینکه ایده هام دست و پا شکسته است و توانایی معرفیش رو ندارم.
در ضمن لینک هاتون خیلی مفید بود مخصوصا اون از 8 ماه کار در مایکروسافت چه چیزهایی آموختم؟ و خیلی جالب بود که شرکت به این بزرگی به هیچ چیز اهمیت نمیده.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
آقای شهرکی،این آموزش فقط برای اعضا شرکت کننده در نهاد هستش؟
اگر بلی ، ما هم می تونیم در نظر سنجی شرکت کنیم؟
سپاس بسیار.

----------


## MMSHFE

طبیعتاً فقط کسانی میتونن توی این کارگاه آموزشی شرکت کنن که توی نشست حضور داشته باشن. همه اعضای نهاد میتونن توی نظرسنجیهای نهاد مشارکت کنن.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
آقای شهرکی ممکنه لطفا دعوت از فرد متخصصی رو هم که من با شما صحبت کردم برای راه اندازی سریعتر نهاد و پا گرفتنش به لیست نظر سنجی اضافه کنید. من موضوع را مطرح کردم ولی فقط 2تا از دوستان پاسخ دادند یکی موافق و دیگری مخالف.
و برای قسمت کارگاه آموزشی اگر ازپایه ترین سطح شروع بشه بهتر نیست؟برای درخواستم دلیل دارم :همه ما در یک سطح نیستیم ومثلا کسی که ب سطحMVC رسیده وخواهان آموزش این قسمت هست مراحل قبلی را گذرونده تا به این مرحله رسیده ولی افرادی که به این سطح نرسیدند درچار مشکل می شوندوباعث دلسردی تازه کارهامیشه واحساس می کنم یک جور دودستگی ایجاد بشه که توی این مراحل حساس میتونه دردسر ساز ومشکل ساز بشه.(نظر من هست) لطفا خواهش می کنم این را هم به موضوعات گارگاه آموزشی اضافه کنید. اگر امکانش هست.
ممنونم

----------


## MMSHFE

درمورد دعوت از فرد متخصص فکر نمیکنم نیازی باشه چون گویا هیچ کس مخالف نیست. اما درمورد آموزش از پایه، نمیشه در قالب یک کارگاه یکروزه و حداکثر چند ساعته اون رو جمع و جور کنیم و فکر میکنم همون پروژه عملی (گزینه 4) برای این دسته از افراد بهتر باشه. تا اینجا 2 نفر MVC رو انتخاب کردن، یک نفر OOP و 4 نفر هم پروژه عملی و کسی به Frameworkها و Template Engineها رأی نداده. البته از بین 48 نفر که اسامی اونها توی سامانه پیامک نهاد هست، فقط 7 نفر رأی دادن و این زیاد جالب نیست.

----------


## SONITAJ

آخرین زمان شرکت توی نظر سنجی تا کی هست؟ من تا کی وقت دارم؟
من برای دعوت از شخصی که پیشنهاد دادم، خودم با ایشون صحبت می کنم و از ایشون می خواهم این ناپیک را تا جایی که هست مطالعه کنند بعد ما را راهنمایی کنند  وبعد راهنمایی های ایشون را اینجا میزارم 
بقیه دوستان نظرشون را اعلام کنند.

----------


## H:Shojaei

نظر سنجي كه فكر كنم تا قبل از نشست ادامه داشته باشه.



> من برای دعوت از شخصی که پیشنهاد دادم، خودم با ایشون صحبت می کنم و از ایشون می خواهم این ناپیک را تا جایی که هست مطالعه کنند بعد ما را راهنمایی کنند وبعد راهنمایی های ایشون را اینجا میزارم.
> بقیه دوستان نظرشون را اعلام کنند.


فكر نكنم ديگه نظر سنجي بخواد (البته درباره ي دعوت اون شخص اگه منظورتونه) .
از قديم گفتن نيكيو پرسش؟ هر كي بتونه كمكي كنه لطفي به نهاد كرده و فكر نكنم كسي مخالفتي داشته باشه.

----------


## SONITAJ

> فكر نكنم ديگه نظر سنجي بخواد (البته درباره ي دعوت اون شخص اگه منظورتونه) .


منظورم ایشان نبودند منظورم نظر سنجی کارگاه عملی یک روزه بود. :چشمک:

----------


## amin7x

> درمورد دعوت از فرد متخصص فکر نمیکنم نیازی باشه چون گویا هیچ کس مخالف نیست. اما درمورد آموزش از پایه، نمیشه در قالب یک کارگاه یکروزه و حداکثر چند ساعته اون رو جمع و جور کنیم و فکر میکنم همون پروژه عملی (گزینه 4) برای این دسته از افراد بهتر باشه. تا اینجا 2 نفر MVC رو انتخاب کردن، یک نفر OOP و 4 نفر هم پروژه عملی و کسی به Frameworkها و Template Engineها رأی نداده. البته از بین 48 نفر که اسامی اونها توی سامانه پیامک نهاد هست، فقط 7 نفر رأی دادن و این زیاد جالب نیست.


سلام OOP من بودم :دی
آقای شهرکی شما توی پروژه عملی از شی گرایی هم استفاده میکنید؟ درکل یک سیستم شی گرا میسازیم؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

ممنون میشم جناب شهرکی تا اینجا کار یک نتیجه گیری کلی را اعلام بفرمائید .
محل برگزاری ؟ برنامه ها ؟ تاریخ تقریبی؟ تعداد دوستان شرکت کننده ؟ و ...

----------


## MMSHFE

از شئ گرایی استفاده میشه ولی به اون صورت که توی کارگاه تخصصی شئ گرایی درموردش توضیح میدیم، اینجا توضیحات کامل نیستن و فقط با استفاده از اشیاء در بخشهایی از پروژه، کار رو پیش میبریم.
محل برگزاری که احتمالاً همون بابل هست. درمورد تاریخ هم چند زمان رو درنظر میگیریم (قبل و بعد از ماه رمضان) و بعد نظرسنجی میگذاریم. برنامه ها هم بیشتر حول تقسیم کار بین اعضا و تشکیل کارگروهها و همچنین برگزاری یک کارگاه آموزشی که صحبتش شد، هست و البته آشنایی با اعضای جدیدی که توی نشست اول حضور نداشتن. تعداد رو هنوز آمارگیری نکردیم که اگه خدا بخواد برای اون هم نظرسنجی میگذاریم یعنی اعضای نهاد اگه میخوان شرکت کنن، عدد 1 و درغیر اینصورت عدد 0 رو بفرستن ولی *هنوز نظرسنجی شرکت در نشست ایجاد نشده، پس فعلاً پیامک نفرستین*. احتمالاً هزینه حضور در نشست رو هم آقا مهرداد باید مشخص کنن چون مکان رو ایشون قراره رزرو کنن و فکر کنم نمیخوان گرسنگی هم بکشیم D:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

سریه قبل مگه واسه اصفهان نظر سنجی شد که الان بخواد نظر سنجی بشه؟گیریم نظر سنجی شد دو تا شهر رای مساوی اوردن بعد اونوقت بحث میکشه سر کدوم جا.یا بعد ماه رمضون باشه یا قبلش.فقط زمان از دست میره.
الان که اکثرا کنار اومدن با بابل حتی توو اصفهانم مطرح شد که جلسه ی بعد بابل درباره ی روزشم که 15 به بعد باشه که بچه ها گفتن خوبه.البته دیگه تا 15 هم هم چیزی نمونده.
اگه بعداز ماه رمضون هم بیفته که دیگه یا سرد میشن یا پراکنده این تاپیکم یا ساکت میمونه یا محلی میشه واسه یکی به دو کردن که یکی بگه میشه یکی ثابت کنه نمیشه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

> سریه قبل مگه واسه اصفهان نظر سنجی شد که الان بخواد نظر سنجی بشه؟گیریم نظر سنجی شد دو تا شهر رای مساوی اوردن بعد اونوقت بحث میکشه سر کدوم جا.یا بعد ماه رمضون باشه یا قبلش.فقط زمان از دست میره.


دوست عزيز جناب شهركي گفتن نظر سنجي براي اين كه آيا در نشست شركت ميكنيد يا نه (فكر كنم بفهمن چند نفر ميان و تداركات لازم فقط براي تعداد ديده بشه نه بيشتر و كمتر) ، نه براي مكان، مكان كه گفتن همون بابل اعلام شده و جاي بحثي به قول خود شما نداره.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان اعلام امادگی کنند تاریخ حدودی تا من پیگیر بشم زیاد وقت نداریم

----------


## ***BiDaK***

از 13 تا 19 هرروزی که بشه خوبه.
دوستای دیگه هم یک روز رو انتخاب نکنن یه بازه ای رو بگن فک کنم بهتر باشه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

به نظز من هم همين تاريخي كه آقاي ***BiDaK***  گفتن خوبه من هم نظرم همينه ولي 13، 14 و 15 چون پنج شنبه، جمعه و شنبه هست بهتره.

----------


## h.rezaee

سلام من هم هستم.

----------


## dousti_design

بعد از ماه رمضان باشه برای من بهتره.

----------


## Dead Space

دوستان شرمنده این سوال رو میپرسم من در جریان نظر سنجی پیامکی نیستم میشه یه بار بگید گزینه های چی بوده و اعداد گزینه ها چی بوده

----------


## H:Shojaei

> دوستان شرمنده این سوال رو میپرسم من در جریان نظر سنجی پیامکی نیستم میشه یه بار بگید گزینه های چی بوده و اعداد گزینه ها چی بوده


 


> نظر سنجي كه جناب شهركي گذاشتن:
> بعد از مذاکره با آقا مهرداد و به پیشنهاد ایشون، قرار شد یک کارگاه آموزشی هم توی نشست دوم برگزار کنیم که موضوعش میتونه به انتخاب خودتون باشه. چند مورد که بنده پیشنهاد کردم:
> 1- MVC
> 2- OOP
> 3- یکی از Frameworkهای PHP
> 4- ساخت یک پروژه عملی (مثل فروشگاه اینترنتی با درگاه پرداخت آنلاین و سبد خرید و... یا گالری عکس حرفه ای یا هر موضوع دلخواه دیگه)
> 5- استفاده از Template Engineهایی مثل Smarty
> اگه موضوع دیگری هم مدنظرتون هست، میتونید به فهرست اضافه کنید. برای شرکت در نظرسنجی، عدد مربوط به گزینه دلخواهتون رو به شماره پیامک نهاد (که توی پست اول این تاپیک هست) پیامک کنید و اکیداً سفارش میکنم پست نگذارین (مگه اینکه گزینه ای بخواین اضافه بشه).


گزينه ي يك رو ابتدا(مشخص كننده ي شماره ي نظر سنجي)
و بعد از يه اينتر(خط بعد) گزينه ي بعدي شماره ي مورد نظر از گزينه ها.

----------


## Jarvis

من گفته بودم 15 تیر .. ولی اگه یکم دیرتر بشه بهتره ... مثلا 18 تیر  یا 19 تیر... یه مشکلی برام پیش اومده که تا 17 تیر نمی تونم مسافرت برم
اگه هم بیفته بعد از ماه رمضون که چه بهتر ... اون موقع تمام وقتم آزاده ...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان قصد بر تبلیغ ندارم
من برای پشتیبانی کار هام یک سیستم تیکت نصب کردم که مشتری هامو مدیریت کنم
یک دپارتمان هم افزودم به نام نهاد حمایتی از برنامه نویسان

تو صندوق پیفام خصوصی که رفتم برای اینکه درخواست های هیئت موسس و رزومه شما دوستان و جمع کنم دیدم انقدر پیغام خصوصی دارم که همه چیزش گمه توش ( به لطف شما دوستان :دی ) 
چون تو زمان های مختلف می اومد نمیشد همه و جمع کنم و البته خیلی ها هی رزومه و تصحیح میکردند و دوباره میفرستادند و تشخیث نسخه کامل هم سخت بود باز

دوستان لطف کنند تو سیستم عضو بشند و اونجا رزومه خودشون و مجددا ارسال کنند به من
http://support.futureoftheweb.ir

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> دوستان قصد بر تبلیغ ندارم
> من برای پشتیبانی کار هام یک سیستم تیکت نصب کردم که مشتری هامو مدیریت کنم
> یک دپارتمان هم افزودم به نام نهاد حمایتی از برنامه نویسان
> 
> تو صندوق پیفام خصوصی که رفتم برای اینکه درخواست های هیئت موسس و رزومه شما دوستان و جمع کنم دیدم انقدر پیغام خصوصی دارم که همه چیزش گمه توش ( به لطف شما دوستان :دی ) 
> چون تو زمان های مختلف می اومد نمیشد همه و جمع کنم و البته خیلی ها هی رزومه و تصحیح میکردند و دوباره میفرستادند و تشخیث نسخه کامل هم سخت بود باز
> 
> دوستان لطف کنند تو سیستم عضو بشند و اونجا رزومه خودشون و مجددا ارسال کنند به من
> http://support.futureoftheweb.ir


 :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## saman-arsenal

به نظر من باید توو این نشست ما حداقل زمان نشست بعدی رو مشخص کنیم مثلا یک یا دو ماه بعد فلان روز بعد دیگه اعضا دو ماه وقت دارن برنامه هاشونو جوری تنظیم کنن تا بتونن به نشست برسن این شکلی این همه بحث های حاشیه ای در مورد وقت و زمان و مکان نهاد که هیچ تاثیری توو پیشرفتن به سوی هدف هامون نداره پیش نمیاد
من غیر ماه رمضون هر وقتی که معین بشه مشکلی ندارم باهاش به امید خدا

----------


## saman-arsenal

راستی من یه اسم واسه نهاد توو ذهنم دارم پیشنهاد میدم دوستان نظر بدن :  "" پارسیس""(مخفف پارس سیستم)

----------


## MMSHFE

من هم مشکل خاصی با زمان ندارم فقط اگه قبل از ماه رمضان بخواد برگزار بشه، بین 13-15 تیرماه برام بهتره ولی اگه بعد از ماه رمضان باشه که بتونم مطالب کارگاه آموزشی رو جمع بندی و اسلایدها رو آماده کنم و آمار شرکت کنندگان هم دقیق دستم بیاد که DVDهای هدیه رو تکثیر کنم (با چاپ روی DVD و...) بهتره.

----------


## Jarvis

آره منم با بعد از ماه رمضون موافقم...  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## h.rezaee

بعد از ماه رمضان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

*تصویب شد* :لبخند گشاده!: 

هر کس موافق هستش بگه!!!!!!!!!
این هم یک شوخی بود.
منم با بعد از ماه مبارک رمضان موافق هستم. سرم کمی خلوت میشه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

من كه كلا ديگه با زمانش مشكلي ندارم اگه فردا هم باشه ميام بعد ماه رمضان هم باشه ميام.
حالا كه وقت تا نشست زياد داريم به نظرم اگه دوستان طراح اينجا داريم چند تا لوگو هم واسه نهاد طراحي كنن (تا با نظر سنجي يكيش انتخاب بشه) تا تبليغات رو هم از همين الان با نام و لوگو با كمك دوستان شروع كنيم.
 موفق باشيد.

----------


## MMSHFE

به نظر من بهتره برای کارهایی مثل طراحی و... صبر کنیم تا توی نشست، برحسب تخصصهای دوستان، دپارتمانهای نهاد تشکیل بگیره و بعد، هر کاری رو به دپارتمان مخصوص خودش بسپریم.

----------


## diaoko89

جناب شهرکی به نظر میاد که همون بعد ماه رمضان بهتر باشه اینجوری احتمالا به تعداد شرکت کننده ها هم در این مدت اضافه خواهد شد البته اگر کسانی که الان آماده حضور در نشست هستند تا اون موقع پشیمون نشن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
با تشکر

----------


## ravand

ببخشید مهندس این دپارتمان یعنی چه؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

بخشهای فرعی داخل یک سازمان رو که هرکدوم بخشی از فعالیت کلی اون رو بعهده میگیرن و با هم همکاری میکنن، دپارتمان (Department) میگن. مثل دپارتمان طراحی، دپارتمان بازاریابی و...

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
آقای شهرکی ببخشید یه مسئله :
جوری که شما رفتار می کنید انگار کسی که نتونه در جلسات نهاد شرکت کنه عضو نهاد نیست!
خب منم به اون DVD شما نیاز داریم و خیلی دوست دارم که اون رو داشته باشم و بر دانشم افزوده شه اما شما می گید فقط کسانی که می آیند dvd رو می گیرند.

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب دوست عزیز، راه حلتون رو برای دریافت DVD میشه بگین؟ نمیشه که 8.5 گیگابایت اطلاعات رو بگذارم برای دانلود. بعلاوه این DVD صرفاً یکجور تشکر از کسانی هست که توی نشست شرکت میکنن و اینهمه راه پا میشن میان. حالا بقیه اعضای نهاد که بعد از راه اندازی اون، میتونن/میخوان فعالیت جدی خودشون رو شروع کنن، همون موقع به DVD دسترسی پیدا میکنن. بهرحال خود این DVD گویا برای تعداد زیادی از دوستان، خیلی بیشتر از صحبتهایی که توی نشست میشه مطرح کرد و فعال بودن توی تشکیل نهاد، ایجاد انگیزه کرده.  :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان تاریخ پی شد ؟ مهندس شهرکی چه شد برنامه ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش تا اینجا که اکثر دوستان (منجمله خودم) بیشتر با بعد از ماه رمضان موافق بودیم. البته این اطلاعات صرفاً مخصوص کسانی هست که نظرشون رو گفتن و متأسفانه خیلی از اعضای نهاد هنوز اعلام نظر نکردن. گویا باید یه فکر دیگه برای نحوه فعالیت و امتیازدهی به اعضای نهاد داشته باشیم.

----------


## rezaonline.net

بنده هم موافقت خودم رو برای اجرای نشست دوم در تاریخ بعد از ماه مبارک رمضان اعلام میکنم .

----------


## Jarvis

ضمن تشکر از دوستانی که لطف میکنن و همکاری میکنن توی بخش نظرخواهی ...
میخواستم بگم باید یه فکر اساسی در مورد وضع نظرخواهی و نظر سنجی و کلاً همکاری بکنیم ...
الان خیلی از اون دوستانی که توی نشست اول اومدن اصفهان و شوق زیادی هم داشتند ، خیلیاشون الان خبری ازشون نیست!
فکر میکنم باید یه سیستمی طراحی کنیم که نظرخواهی توسط اون انجام بشه و کسانی که توی نظرخواهی شرکت نمیکنن و کلاً همکاری نمیکنن یه تمهیدات منفی براشون لحاظ بشه...
و اگر همکاریشون ادامه پیدا نکرد حذف بشن!

بابا ما به افرادی نیاز داریم که آماده و پر انرژی باشن ... به قول خودمون پایه کار باشن ... نه این که بیان یه خرجی بکنن و هیچی .. رفتن و انگار نه انگار که یه نهادی هم داشت تشکیل میشد!!!
جو اجازه نمیده که اسم ببرم ... وگرنه نام کاربری تمام اونایی که توی نشست اول حضور پیدا کرده بودن خاطرم هست ...
خواهشاً دوستان لطف کنن و همکاری کنن... :لبخند:

----------


## saman-arsenal

من یه اسم پیشنهاد دادم و اینکه تاریخ های نشست های بعدی و توو نشست قبلترش که برگزار میشه تعیین کنیم اما نه آقا مهرداد و نه مهندس شهرکی و نه همیم آقا محمد گل هیچ نظری ندادن :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## saman-arsenal

با تاریخ هم من مشکلی ندارم هر موقع تصمیم بگیرید هستم چه بعد ماه رمضان چه قبلش :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

ما انتخاب و دست دوستان دادیم چون شرایط ها متفاوت هست با این حال تاثیر کمی داشت 
حساب کنید که اگه خودمون رو یک تاریخ خاص پافشاری می کردیم شک نکنید 2 نفر هم نظر نمیدادند !

----------


## Jarvis

> من یه اسم پیشنهاد دادم و اینکه تاریخ های نشست های بعدی و توو نشست قبلترش که برگزار میشه تعیین کنیم اما نه آقا مهرداد و نه مهندس شهرکی و نه همیم آقا محمد گل هیچ نظری ندادن


 در مورد اسم خب من فراموش کرده بودم .. از نظر من که خوبه ... اما من که کاره ای نیستم ... تصمیم با استاد شهرکی و مهرداد هستش ...

----------


## saman-arsenal

من میگم اگه قرار نهاد پیشرفت کنه باید با برنامه پیش بره اگه ما به اونجایی که صحبتش و میکنیم و داریم واسش تلاش میکنیم بخوایم برسیم باید با برنامه حرکت کنیم ما باید به جایی برسیم که حتی یه تقویم واس نهاد تشکیل بدیم که برنامه یکسال آینده نهاد و تاریخ نشست هاش مشخص و تعیین شده باشه اگه واقعا قرار نهاد یک شکل جدی به خودش بگیره به نظرم باید بهش قاطعیت بدیم به هر حال هر تاریخی که معین بشه یه عده مخالف داره یه عده موافق نباید به اینجور چیزا زیاد توجه کرد ما باید برای شروع کار از تاریخ بعدی نهاد شروع کنیم که مثلا توو هر نشست تاریخ و مکان بعدیش مشخص بشه و بعد از یک مدت که نهاد تقویت شد بتونیم واسش یه برنامه یکساله داشته باشیم این شکلی اعضا میدونن دو ماه دیگه توو فلان تاریخ قراره جلسه نهاد تشکیل بشه اگه واقعا به نهاد اهمیت بدن و بخوان براش تلاش کنن یه جوری برنامه ریزی میکنن که بهش برسن خلاصه این نظر منه پیشنهادمو دادم حالا دیگه باقیش با دوستانه . . .

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> من میگم اگه قرار نهاد پیشرفت کنه باید با برنامه پیش بره اگه ما به اونجایی که صحبتش و میکنیم و داریم واسش تلاش میکنیم بخوایم برسیم باید با برنامه حرکت کنیم ما باید به جایی برسیم که حتی یه تقویم واس نهاد تشکیل بدیم که برنامه یکسال آینده نهاد و تاریخ نشست هاش مشخص و تعیین شده باشه اگه واقعا قرار نهاد یک شکل جدی به خودش بگیره به نظرم باید بهش قاطعیت بدیم به هر حال هر تاریخی که معین بشه یه عده مخالف داره یه عده موافق نباید به اینجور چیزا زیاد توجه کرد ما باید برای شروع کار از تاریخ بعدی نهاد شروع کنیم که مثلا توو هر نشست تاریخ و مکان بعدیش مشخص بشه و بعد از یک مدت که نهاد تقویت شد بتونیم واسش یه برنامه یکساله داشته باشیم این شکلی اعضا میدونن دو ماه دیگه توو فلان تاریخ قراره جلسه نهاد تشکیل بشه اگه واقعا به نهاد اهمیت بدن و بخوان براش تلاش کنن یه جوری برنامه ریزی میکنن که بهش برسن خلاصه این نظر منه پیشنهادمو دادم حالا دیگه باقیش با دوستانه . . .


اینو من قبل از تو گفته بودم.کسی اهمیت نداد :لبخند گشاده!: 
بعدشم گفتن آزادی نگفتن انقدکه...اینجوری جلو بریم فردا هر کی سازه خودشو میزنه!!!!

----------


## rezaonline.net

> ضمن تشکر از دوستانی که لطف میکنن و همکاری میکنن توی بخش نظرخواهی ...
> میخواستم بگم باید یه فکر اساسی در مورد وضع نظرخواهی و نظر سنجی و کلاً همکاری بکنیم ...
> الان خیلی از اون دوستانی که توی نشست اول اومدن اصفهان و شوق زیادی هم داشتند ، خیلیاشون الان خبری ازشون نیست!
> فکر میکنم باید یه سیستمی طراحی کنیم که نظرخواهی توسط اون انجام بشه و کسانی که توی نظرخواهی شرکت نمیکنن و کلاً همکاری نمیکنن یه تمهیدات منفی براشون لحاظ بشه...
> و اگر همکاریشون ادامه پیدا نکرد حذف بشن!
> 
> بابا ما به افرادی نیاز داریم که آماده و پر انرژی باشن ... به قول خودمون پایه کار باشن ... نه این که بیان یه خرجی بکنن و هیچی .. رفتن و انگار نه انگار که یه نهادی هم داشت تشکیل میشد!!!
> جو اجازه نمیده که اسم ببرم ... وگرنه نام کاربری تمام اونایی که توی نشست اول حضور پیدا کرده بودن خاطرم هست ...
> خواهشاً دوستان لطف کنن و همکاری کنن...


همه چیز در نشست فیزیکی بهتر حل خواهد شد .

----------


## saman-arsenal

> اینو من قبل از تو گفته بودم.کسی اهمیت نداد
> بعدشم گفتن آزادی نگفتن انقدکه...اینجوری جلو بریم فردا هر کی سازه خودشو میزنه!!!!


کاملا باهات موافقم با این روش فکر نکنم به جاهای خوبی برسیم چون هنوز سر تصمیم گرفتن رو یه تاریخ مشکل داریم چه برسه به تصمیمات مهمتر

----------


## MMSHFE

> در مورد اسم خب من فراموش کرده بودم .. از نظر من که خوبه ... اما من که کاره ای نیستم ... تصمیم با استاد شهرکی و مهرداد هستش ...


 که گفته شما کاره ای نیستین؟ همه به اندازه هم توی تمام جنبه های نهاد نقش دارن منتها اجازه بدین این موارد (اسم و اهداف و...) توی نشستهای حضوری مورد بررسی قرار بگیره چون اینجا خیلی نمیشه منظورمون رو برسونیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

درمورد سامانه هم باید بگم امکان اطلاع رسانی با این سیستم هم هست ولی عملاً وقتی راه اندازی میشه که دوستان، جدیت خودشون رو نشون بدن. بهم حق بدین که نخوام هزینه از جیب بگذارم برای بعضی از دوستان (تعدادشون زیاد نیست ولی بهرحال هستن) که حتی حاضر نیستن روزی یکبار همین تاپیک رو بررسی کنن، چه برسه به حضور فیزیکی توی نشستهای نهاد!

----------


## Jarvis

بله منم با استاد شهرکی موافقم ... و منظورم هم از پست های آخرم همین بود ... اونایی که واقعا میخوان به نهاد و اهدافش کمک بکنن لااقل باید روزی یک بار به این تاپیک سر بزنن ...
اینجوری هم همکاری میکنن ... و هم از اخبار و پیشرفت کار مطلع میشن

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

سلام دوستان منم هستم

----------


## H:Shojaei

آقاي Mohammad-Salehi واقعا با نظرتون موافقم اين تاپيك هر روز بايد فعال باشه و تا برگذاري نشست هر روز درباره ي يك چيز بحث و گفتو گو و تبادل نظر بشه.
من خودم به شخصه روزي حداقل 3 بار اين تاپيك رو چك ميكنم و اگه جايي نظري انتقادي پيشنهادي داشته باشم ميگم.
دوستان هم ياري كنند كه همه بدونيم همه هستن.
در كل ميخوام بگم اين تاپيك كه 113 نفر راي مثبت بهش دادن حد اقل 30 نفرشون كه موافقت كامل كردن ديگه همونها هم بايد تو نظر سنجيها و نظرات و... شركت كنند. نميشه از دور وايساد نگاه كرد و گفت خب اين آقا درست ميگه اون آقا اشتباه ميگه و كارها همينطوري پيش بره به نظر من يه موضوع عمومي همين الآن مطرح بشه تا دربارش گفت گو و تبادل نظر بشه تا دوستان ديگه هم موضعشون رو مشخص كنن.

----------


## MMSHFE

نظر دوستان درمورد 18 و 19 مرداد چیه؟ 18 مرداد که جمعه است و 19 هم بخاطر عید فطر تعطیله. اینطوری هم 2 روز داریم برای اینکه اگه خواستیم، برنامه کاملتری بگذاریم (کارگاه آموزشی بیشتر و...) و هم اینکه اگه کسی خواست بیاد، زمان کافی برای برگشتن به شهرش رو هم داشته باشه.

----------


## amin7x

> نظر دوستان درمورد 18 و 19 مرداد چیه؟ 18 مرداد که جمعه است و 19 هم بخاطر عید فطر تعطیله. اینطوری هم 2 روز داریم برای اینکه اگه خواستیم، برنامه کاملتری بگذاریم (کارگاه آموزشی بیشتر و...) و هم اینکه اگه کسی خواست بیاد، زمان کافی برای برگشتن به شهرش رو هم داشته باشه.


این جوری مسئله مکان نیز مطرح میشه.

----------


## A.ardalan far

با سلام به دوستان .
خوب خیلی خوشحال شدم که دوستانی در تصمیم به عملی کردن این ایده بسیار مفید هستند .
چون از ابتدا در جریان بحث ها نبودم سعی کردم تایپیک رو از ابتدا بخونم اما واقعا خیلی سردرگمی توشه و همه در انتظار :ی

ایده بسیار جالبی فقط اراده میخاد. نظر شخصی من در مورد این ایده.

اول اینکه ها انجمن یا گروه یا ثمن یا هرچی نیاز به یک تیم هیت مدیره داره حتی در مردمی ترین انجمن ها نیاز هم به یک تیم هیت مدیره داره . برای اعمال محدودیت صرفا نه . برای نظم و مدیریت دادن.
به نظرم رسما یک تیم مدیریت براش تعریف کنین با یک اساس نامه و مرام نامه و کاملا دمکراسی و انتخاب اعضا با رای باشه ... 

هر سیستم هم هزینه های داره خوب همین پنل اس ام اس خودش یه هزینه داره که دوستان دارن از جیب میزارن همین یه مورد کوچیکه . همه میگیم اقا خوبه اقا فلانه ... 
به نظرم میشه براش یک وب سایت تخصصی با امکانات مناسب با نهاد تعریف کرد و حتی جلسات انلاین برگزار شه و ...  برای این مشکل میشه donate کنیم هرکی که واقعا این نهادو میخاد.
و اجرای بشه . الته طبق اساس نامه ای که هیت مدیره تعریف میکنه

ببخشید نظراتم کلی بود . 

 18 و 19 مرداد هم خوبه . با این که مسافت زیاده ولی حتما شرکت میکنم.

----------


## Jarvis

> نظر دوستان درمورد 18 و 19 مرداد چیه؟ 18 مرداد که جمعه است و 19 هم بخاطر عید فطر تعطیله. اینطوری هم 2 روز داریم برای اینکه اگه خواستیم، برنامه کاملتری بگذاریم (کارگاه آموزشی بیشتر و...) و هم اینکه اگه کسی خواست بیاد، زمان کافی برای برگشتن به شهرش رو هم داشته باشه.


 خب چون بعد از ماه رمضان هست خوبه ... ولی اتوبوس ها روز عید فطر هم کار میکنن ؟

----------


## colors

عملا بیشتر دوستان تا آخر تابستون برای وقت مشکلی ندارن, تنها مشکل اینه که زمان رو قطعی نمیکنیم! *به نظر من بهتره طی یه نظرسنجی به صورت قطعی تاریخ و مکان دقیق رو مشخص کنیم.*
برای 18 و 19 مرداد هم موافقم.

----------


## H:Shojaei

من هم با 18 و 19 مرداد موافقم.

----------


## امین مستانی

سلام

من هم با تاریخی که آقای شهرکی گفتند موافقم ...

----------


## MMSHFE

> ولی اتوبوس ها روز عید فطر هم کار میکنن ؟


 بله کار میکنن. سفرهای مردمی رو که تعطیل نمیکنن. البته بلیط قطعاً سخت تر گیر میاد و بهتره از الآن هرکی میخواد بیاد، در اولین فرصت که تونست بلیط رزرو کنه، برگشت رو هم بگیره.

----------


## h.rezaee

> بله کار میکنن. سفرهای مردمی رو که تعطیل نمیکنن. البته بلیط قطعاً سخت تر گیر میاد و بهتره از الآن هرکی میخواد بیاد، در اولین فرصت که تونست بلیط رزرو کنه، برگشت رو هم بگیره.


 ممنون. فقط دقیقا چه ساعتی هستش که رزرو کنیم؟ منظورم اینکه حداقل 2-3 ساعت قبلش برسیم تا هم یک استراحتی کنیم و هم جای دقیق نشست رو پیدا کنیم.

----------


## amin7x

منم با 18 و 19 مرداد موافقم ولی گفتید نشت 2 روزه پس اینجا بحث مکان نیز مطرح میشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

نه من نگفتم نشست 2 روزه. گفتم اگه بخوایم 2 روزه بگذاریمش، زمان کافی داریم و روز دوم هم تعطیله. اگر هم تصمیم جمع به همون یکروز بود، همون روز اول جمع و جورش میکنیم. اما اگه تصمیم گرفته شد که دو روزه باشه، اونوقت آقا مهرداد لطف میکنن و آدرس یا سایت رزرو چند هتل و مهمانپذیر و... رو در اختیارمون میگذارن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

مشکلی نیست هنوز دنبالش نرفتم اما مشکلی نیست میتونم لیسی بدم براتون یا رزرو کنم قبلش براتون
فقط ایندوروز تعطیل هست باید ببینم مکان جلسه تو روز تعطیل اونم عید کجا میتونم در نظر بگیرم که اونم به تعداد نهایی دوستان مرتبط هست

----------


## Veteran

حالا مکانش زیاد مهم نیست.فوقش میایم خونتون  :لبخند گشاده!: 
تهران تا بابل چند ساعته ؟ راه اهن داره دیگه ؟!!!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نه بابل راه اهن نداره
شما که خیلی ظاهرا ادم مسافرتی هستی دیگه اگه کسی ندونه تهران تا شمال (بابل بالسر ) چقدر راه دیگه کلا error داده حاجی

----------


## Veteran

> نه بابل راه اهن نداره
> شما که خیلی ظاهرا ادم مسافرتی هستی دیگه اگه کسی ندونه تهران تا شمال (بابل بالسر ) چقدر راه دیگه کلا error داده حاجی


 مگه من باید همه چیز بدونم ؟!!
این چه طرز جواب دادنه ؟ 
نمیدادی بهتر بود که !
شما که همش اروری داداش ! ی نگاه به طرز نوشتنت بنداز بعد بیا بگو کی ارور میده :)
مثل این داداش جواب بده


> 209 کیلومتر مسافت حدودا 3 ساعت

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان لطفاً به اعصابتون مسلط باشین تا تحمل شوخیهای جزئی که قطعاً قصد توهین توش نیست، راحتتر باشه.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> حالا مکانش زیاد مهم نیست.فوقش میایم خونتون 
> تهران تا بابل چند ساعته ؟ راه اهن داره دیگه ؟!!!


با اتوبوس حدودا 4ساعت.میگم اگه قطار دوست داری میتونی قطار سوار شی بری گرگان بعد ازونجا اتوبوس سوار شی بری بابل :لبخند گشاده!: از گرگان تا بابلم حدودا 4ساعتی راه هست :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

راستی همینجوریش توو تابستون قیمتای هتل و اتاق اونجا تا اونجایی که شنیدم زیاده دیگه مطمئنا عید فطر اونجا شلوغترم میشه.همش اونجا شد که :متفکر:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> مگه من باید همه چیز بدونم ؟!!
> این چه طرز جواب دادنه ؟ 
> نمیدادی بهتر بود که !
> شما که همش اروری داداش ! ی نگاه به طرز نوشتنت بنداز بعد بیا بگو کی ارور میده :)
> مثل این داداش جواب بده


از طرز صحبت شما گله ای نمیکنم، خیلی حرفا توش باقی میمونه که خوشبختانه من دنبال تنش نیستم بین بچه ها! اما همین قدر بگم که این تاپیک ایجاد نشده که شما از بنده یا سایر بچه ها بیای سوال جغرافیا ای بپرسی که فلان مسیر چقدر راهه!
همه چیزو میخوای بدونی یا نه به خودت ربط داره اما این تاپیک و این نهاد داره واسه مسائل مهمتری تشکیل میشه که این دغدغه های بچه گانه شما توش جایگاهی نداره.
نوشتن ما هم اروره به نظر شما ؟! ( حالا اگه یکم تعبیرت یا اطلاعاتت از انواع خطا ها بالاتر بود باید میگفی syntax error نه ارور ! )

از شما بگذریم :  اینجا شده مثل فیسبوک - >
من موندم افرادی مثل این آقا miladwwe2013 که تو کل تاپیک نهاد یک بار اومده گفته " چرا آمل؟؟؟؟؟ " که سکوتشونو باز میشه تحمل کرد مثل سکوت خیلی ها که نمیدونم اصلا واقعا یا مشکل ندارند تو کارشون یا به همین وضعیت راضی هستند...فقط نمیدونم الان زیر حرف این اقا چرا تشکر کرده ؟؟:
لابد تایید کرده که ما باید اینجا به همه سوال ها جواب بدیم حتی آمار مسافت ها!
یا خط دوم رو تایید کرده که ما طز برخوردمون بی ادبانست!
یا اینم فکر میکنه ما ارروریم کلا !

خوب دوستان این نهاد به پیشنهاد من به وجود اومده منتی نیست و بدون من هم میتونه ادامه کار بده...
من به شخصه که خیلی از وقتمو از چندین ماه پیش تا خود الان دارم برای این نهاد صرف میکنم حتی خیلی ها بهم گفتند ول کن با این....سرور کله نزن.. ( الان ساعت 5:13 صبح )
الان فهمیدم مشکل بازار و قیمت نیست
مشکل یادگیری نیست که کسی نتونه کتابی و یاد بگیره یا یایا...
مشکل کمی اطلاعات نیست مشکل تو نداشتند لوح های فشرده مهندس شهرکی نیست که نشه اینا و جای دیگه پیدا کرد
مشکل تو اماده کردند اسلاید ها مهندس شهرکی نیست که بخواد به حد اقل 1 نفر از ما ها چیزی یاد بده
مشکل صحبت های من نیست که هی به قول شما مینویسم تا حرفی از دل شم و گفته باشم 
مشکل تو هماهنگی 20 30 نفر ادم با همه مشکلاتشون نیست | مشکل تو هماهنگی مکان برگزاری نیست | مشکل تو هماهنگ نگه داشتند بچه ها نیست...
این مجمع باید خودشون و اول اصلاع کنند ( نه خیلی ها ) بعد بتونند به مسائل مهمتری مثل نهاد یا کار گروهی فکر کنند

من حتی از افرادی که تو نشست اول بودند هم گله دارم که بهد اون دیگه پیداشون نشد
اینکه اسم اس ندادیم و اینا همه بهونه هست مگه باید پیام بدیم ؟مگه با ما از پیامک اشنا شدند ؟؟ بیان اینجا سربزنند مثل من روزی 100 بار این لینک رفرش بخوره 

خیلی از دوستان رقبتی ندارند برای کار که پیشنهاد میدم برند دنبال کار دیگه...
نهایتا این نهاد تشکیل میشه حتی با کمترین افراد  و خیلی هم کش نمیدیم این داستان و تا خیلی ها سوء استفاده کنند
ازون به بعد ایشالا خیلی از مزایا و از دست میدند که این تهدید نیست فقط یک سری اصول گوش زد شد همین!

----------


## MMSHFE

قصد منت گذاشتم ندارم ولی باور کنید من و امثال من، راهمون رو واسه پول درآوردن از این رشته به خوبی پیدا کردیم و نیازی به نهاد نداریم و وقتی که اینجا میخوایم بگذاریم رو اگه توی کار بگذاریم، چندین برابر درآمد کسب میکنیم ولی قصدمون از راه اندازی این نهاد اینه که بقیه برای پیدا کردن راه درست، مثل ما چند سال توی مسیر اشتباه دست و پا نزنن. این مسئله در نهایت به نفع خودمون هم هست چون توی جامعه ای زندگی خواهیم کرد که قدر برنامه نویس رو میدونه و برنامه نویس هم چون درآمد خوبی داره و زندگیش لنگ پول نیست، تمام فکر و تمرکزش رو روی برنامه میگذاره و برنامه ها بهتر میشن و این یعنی زندگی کردن توی یک جامعه متمدن تر و مدرن تر و دارای زیرساختهای قوی نرم افزاری و حتی در آینده، سخت افزاری. خوب کی از این مسئله بدش میاد؟!
شاید باور نکنید ولی دیگه دارم کم کم از نهاد دلسرد میشم. یکی از همکارامون  توی شرکت که اتفاقاً توی جلسه اول نهاد هم شرکت داشت، حرف خوبی میزد.  میگفت توی جلسات نهاد، اعضای معمولی رو دعوت نکنید. البته اگه کسی خودش اومد، عیب  نداره اما فقط بیاد بشینه گوش کنه و اگه لازم شد، نظرش رو بپرسین. بجای این  کار، چهارتا کارشناس و خبره توی بحث راه اندازی شرکتها و نهادهای داخلی دعوت  کنید بیان و خودتون تحت عنوان هیأت مدیره یا هیأت مؤسس، جلسات رو پیگیری  کنید. اون موقع من گفتم نه، ما میخوایم نهاد از پایه با مشارکت کامل اعضا  شکل بگیره ولی گویا توی ایران، همه منتظرن از بالا یکی براشون یه کاری  بکنه. ولی الآن به این نتیجه رسیدم که یه نظرسنجی راه بندازیم ببینیم کیا  میخوان توی هیأت مؤسس باشن و یکسری امتیازات ویژه هم براشون بگذاریم. اما  وقتی کسی گفت میخواد توی هیأت مؤسس باشه، دیگه اگه گفتیم میخوایم وسط کویر  لوت هم جلسه بگذاریم، نه نیاره و پاشه بیاد. بقیه هم وایستن تا نهاد تشکیل  بشه و بعد بیان آماده خوری (ببخشید یکم رک گفتم ولی دلم از دست بعضیها خیلی  پره).

----------


## h.rezaee

سلام . آقای شهرکی عزیز این کار رو نکنید . همان جوری هم که قبلا گفتید : 



> ضمناً این بحثها که هر کسی تا چه سنی باید به درس و این چیزها فکر کنه، یک مسئله شخصی و خانوادگیه و به کسی ارتباطی نداره ولی وقتی ایشون شغل برنامه نویسی رو برای آینده خودشون از الآن انتخاب کردن، دیگه درس و... بهانه قابل قبولی برای شرکت نکردن در نشستها نیست چون اگه درس در اولویته، پس ایشون توی تالار برنامه نویس هم نباید حضور داشته باشن و به همون درسهای مدرسه و دانشگاه برسن کافیه. البته منظورم این نیست که ایشون بهانه میارن چون شرایط خانوادگیشون رو درک میکنم ولی بهرحال، نتیجه این طرز تفکر که افراد تا سن خاصی فقط باید دروس آکادمیک رو بخونن، همین اوضاع الآن برنامه نویسی ما میشه که طرف وقتی دانشگاهش تمام میشه، یکهو میفته توی بازار و نه تجربه داره و نه تخصص (به لطف آموزشهای آکادمیک فوق العاده ما در ایران) و هم به خودش توی کار آسیب میزنه و اونجور که باید از این حرفه کسب درآمد نمیکنه و هم بازار تخصصی این حرفه رو خراب میکنه.


هر  کس واقعا دلش برای برنامه نویس و برنامه نویسی می سوزه ، نشست در هر صورت و  هر کجا که برگزار بشه، با تحمل کلی رنج و سختی خودشو میرسونه. خود بنده الان دارم در دانشگاه می بینم، الان بنده مهندسی کامپیوتر - نرم افزار می خونم ولی حاضر هستم قسم بخورم که فقط و فقط نهایتا 20 تا 30 واحد از 142 واحدی که تو دانشگاه پاس می کنیم مربوط به برنامه نویسی هستش. البته بنده قبل از دانشگاه علاقه شدید به برنامه نویسی داشتم و قبل از دانشگاه شروع به یادگیری آن کردم.
درمورد نشست قبلی هم بگم *متاسفانه* بنده متوجه نشدم و نتونستم شرکت کنم.

با این کار که فقط افراد خبره وارد بشن و ..... افراد ضعیفی مثل من ضرر می کنند. 

*خواهش می کنم این کار رو نکنید.*

----------


## MMSHFE

من که نگفتم نهاد از کسی حمایت نکنه. میگم کسانی که میخوان توی نشستها حضور فعال داشته باشن و از الآن پیگیری راه اندازی نهاد باشن، اعلام حضور کنن تا بعنوان هیأت مؤسس ثبت بشن و یکسری امتیازات ویژه بگذاریم و بقیه اعضای نهاد هم منتظر راه اندازیش بمونن تا بعداً به این جمع ملحق بشن ولی قطعاً امتیازات کمتری خواهند داشت. برای مثال ممکنه دوره های خاصی برای هیأت مؤسس و مدیره رایگان باشه ولی برای اعضا با تخفیف و برای عموم با قیمت اصلی برگزار بشه.

----------


## h.rezaee

> من که نگفتم نهاد از کسی حمایت نکنه. میگم کسانی که میخوان توی نشستها حضور فعال داشته باشن و از الآن پیگیری راه اندازی نهاد باشن، اعلام حضور کنن تا بعنوان هیأت مؤسس ثبت بشن و یکسری امتیازات ویژه بگذاریم و بقیه اعضای نهاد هم منتظر راه اندازیش بمونن تا بعداً به این جمع ملحق بشن ولی قطعاً امتیازات کمتری خواهند داشت. برای مثال ممکنه دوره های خاصی برای هیأت مؤسس و مدیره رایگان باشه ولی برای اعضا با تخفیف و برای عموم با قیمت اصلی برگزار بشه.


*بنده در هر صورت و در هر کجا که باشد هستم.*

برای 19و20 هم از آقا مهرداد عزیز و همچنین شما  می خواهم که اوکی نهایی رو بدین تا بنده از الان بلیط رو رزرو کنم.

----------


## Jarvis

استاد شهرکی بنده رو میشناسن دیگه ... مهرداد هم که مث برادر بزرگتر منه ... بقیه هم کم و بیش اینجا من رو میشناسن ...
من تمایل دارم که جزء هیئت موسس باشم ... ولی مشکل کارت پایان خدمت این اجازه رو بهم نمیده  :ناراحت:  اگه میشد بدون کارت پایان خدمت بتونم جزء هیئت موسس باشم .. خوب میشد ... همه ی حرفای استاد شهرکی رو هم قبول میکردم...

----------


## h.rezaee

خوب بنده هم کارت پایان خدمت ندارم یعنی نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## A.ardalan far

> من که نگفتم نهاد از کسی حمایت نکنه. میگم کسانی که میخوان توی نشستها حضور فعال داشته باشن و از الآن پیگیری راه اندازی نهاد باشن، اعلام حضور کنن تا بعنوان هیأت مؤسس ثبت بشن و یکسری امتیازات ویژه بگذاریم و بقیه اعضای نهاد هم منتظر راه اندازیش بمونن تا بعداً به این جمع ملحق بشن ولی قطعاً امتیازات کمتری خواهند داشت. برای مثال ممکنه دوره های خاصی برای هیأت مؤسس و مدیره رایگان باشه ولی برای اعضا با تخفیف و برای عموم با قیمت اصلی برگزار بشه.


ببینید من گفتم که در مردمی ترین گروه ها باید محدودیت ها و مدیریت هم اعمال بشه من تجربه شو در یک نهاد لینوکسی مردمی یک استان را دارم . واقعا به مشکل میخوره این گروه در اینده .
کل این تایپیک شده. فقط اقا خوبه. اقا فلان جا مسافت ..........
به نظر من یک هیت موسس رو تشکیل بدیم میتونه هیت موسس ۱۰۰ تا عضو داشته باشه اصلا مهم نیست چون عملا مدیریت خاصی نداره و بیشتر جنبه تشریفاتی داره
و بعد هیت مدیره رو تشکیل بدیم(اسنادی مثل قوانین گروه. لول بندی اعضا.و برگزاری جلسات ) .و این هیت مدیره یک اساس نامه و یک چارت کاری .و اهداف بلند مدت و کوتاه مدت رو مشخص کنه و بگه اقا ما ۳ ماه دیگه کجا هستیم یک سال دیگه کجا و مشخص کنه اهداف اصلی چیه (ریز بشه) و بعد منتشر کنه و هرکی طبق این اسناد اوکی بود یا علی.
در مورد این هیت مدیره هم هرکی ریزشش کم تر خوب میره گروهش .
به نظرم این گروه واقعا هدف نداره . البته ببخشید .واقعا مشخص نیست .فقط کلی گفتین اقا فلان کار میکنیمو... خیلی بی برنامه هست. اگر روزی این گروه به درامد زایی رسید مشکلات ۱۰۰ برابر میشه
الان همه اوکی هستینمو میگیم اقا خوبه دوستیم . اما پول بیاد وسط یه جور دیگه میشه.
بعد که گروه هیت مدیره پیدا کرد اون وقت جلسه برگزار شه به نظرم خیلی بهتره

نظرم کسی خاص نبود همه دوستان محترم هستند

----------


## colors

> یکی از همکارامون توی شرکت که اتفاقاً توی جلسه اول نهاد هم شرکت داشت، حرف خوبی میزد. میگفت توی جلسات نهاد، اعضای معمولی رو دعوت نکنید. البته اگه کسی خودش اومد، عیب نداره اما فقط بیاد بشینه گوش کنه و اگه لازم شد، نظرش رو بپرسین. بجای این کار، چهارتا کارشناس و خبره توی بحث راه اندازی شرکتها و نهادهای داخلی دعوت کنید بیان و خودتون تحت عنوان هیأت مدیره یا هیأت مؤسس، جلسات رو پیگیری کنید.


سلام

جناب شهرکی در حسن نیت شما هیچ شکی نیست و تلاش های شما, جناب مهرداد و ... بر هیچ کس پوشیده نیست. ولی اگر قرار باشه که چند نفر نخبه و کارشناس بیان که میشه تشکیل یه شرکت که این روزها خیلی مرسومه.

روز اول ذکر شد که هدف نهاد کمک به دوستان جوان و کم درآمده و همچنان هم هدف اصلیمون همینه, حرف شما کاملا درسته که میفرمایین من یا کسی دیگه ای نیاز به این نهاد نداریم, بنده هم نیازی ندارم ولی مطمئنا این نهاد در صورتی که تشکیل و شروع به فعالیت کنه قطعا در بلند مدت سود مالی و مادی فراوانی به همراه داره ولی متاسفانه نمیدونم چرا ما کمی تعلل میکنیم و به فکر این نهاد نیستیم.

لطفا اگه امکان داره تاپیک جدید *راه اندازی و قفل بشه* و هر هدف, استراتژی, چشم انداز, نظرسنجی, درخواست و ... ای که لازمه رو فقط درش قرار بدین تا همه گی کمی بیشتر با نهاد آشنا بشن. یعنی در کل یه بازنویسی انجام بشه و *اگه نیاز به تشکیل هیئت موسس و ... مشخص بشه, همگی در سریعترین زمان انجام بشه.* حتی اگه بشه یه گروه از افراد که تجربه و توانایی بالاتری نسبت به دوستان دیگه دارن یه *گروه اجرایی برنامه ریزی* تشکیل بدیم که زمان و مکان های دقیق نشست ها و ... رو به صورت داخلی مشخص و اگه کسی تونست میاد اگه نتونست که سری بعد یا ..., بلاخره شماهم که بیکار نیستین هر روز یه نظرسنجی بزارین و ... .

----------


## diaoko89

با سلام

استاد شهرکی و جناب حسین زاده، اگر میبینید کسانی مثل بنده در بحث ها شرکت نمیکنن فکر نکنید که اصلا پیگیر تشکیل این نهاد نیستیم،بنده خودم هروقت پای سیستم میشینم حتما یه سری به این تاپیک میزنم تا ببینم اوضاع از چه قراره و تکلیف نظر سنجی ها چی شده،اما متاسفانه بسیاری از دوستان(نه همه) فقط اسپم مینویسن و هیچ حرف جدیدی نیست که آدم بخواد راجع بهش بحث کنه،همچنین بحث هایی هم که شما(استاد شهرکی و جناب حسین زاده) انجام میدید اکثرا کامل هستند و جای بحثی براشون نمیمونه و به نظرم به جای اینکه پست بدیم و مثلا بنویسیم: "بله استاد شهرکی منم موافقم با حرف شما" با تشکر کردن این رو بگیم
در نتیجه ازتون خواهش میکنم که دلسرد نشید از این کار چون ما کلی امیدوار شدیم به ادامه راه برنامه نویسی،شاید باورتون نشه ولی خود بنده تا 2،3 ماه قبل نا امید شده بودم از راهی که داشتم میرفتم و کلا میخواستم برنامه نویسی رو بگذارم کنار و برم سراغ شغل دیگه ای ولی با دیدن یک سری مسائل که یکی از مهمترین اونا همین تشکیل نهاد بود از تصمیمم منصرف شدم و دارم راه رو با امیدواری ادامه میدم ولی اگه این نهاد تشکیلش منتفی بشه واقعا احتمالش هست که ناامیدی بازم به سراغ من و امثال من بیاد ومسیر زندگیمون عوض بشه

بازم از زحمتای بی دریغ شما متشکرم و امیدوارم گوشه ای از اونا رو حداقل با حضور *پررنگ*  در نهاد،جواب بدیم
با تشکر

----------


## rezaonline.net

> نه من نگفتم نشست 2 روزه. گفتم اگه بخوایم 2 روزه بگذاریمش، زمان کافی داریم و روز دوم هم تعطیله. اگر هم تصمیم جمع به همون یکروز بود، همون روز اول جمع و جورش میکنیم. اما اگه تصمیم گرفته شد که دو روزه باشه، اونوقت آقا مهرداد لطف میکنن و آدرس یا سایت رزرو چند هتل و مهمانپذیر و... رو در اختیارمون میگذارن.


 خونه ویلایی میگیریم :)
هم ارزونه هم فاله هم تماشا .

----------


## amin7x

> خونه ویلایی میگیریم :)
> هم ارزونه هم فاله هم تماشا .


مخصوصا اگه همه با هم بشیم که دیگه مفته.
من با نظر رضا موفقم.
اگر هم گیر نیومد ، آپارتمان که زیاده.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اینجا ویلا زیاد هست من خودم آشنا دارم زیاد
تاریخ مشخص بشه و تعداد هماهنگ بشه میتونیم یک ویلا خوب بگیریم همه بریم توش تا خود صبح کار کنیم حالا این کار یا رقص یا کد نویسی :دی

----------


## MMSHFE

*اطلاعیه نشست شماره 2*
دوستان عزیز، نشست شماره 2 نهاد با اطلاعات زیر برگزار خواهد شد:
1- زمان: 18 و 19 مرداد 1392
2- مکان: بابل
3- مدت نشست: 1 یا 2 روز (روز دوم اختیاری)
4- هزینه شرکت در نشست: 1 روزه 25 هزار تومان - 2 روزه 50 هزار تومان
شماره حسابها برای واریز وجه و شماره پیامک نهاد توی پست اول این تاپیک مشخص شده.
کسانی که قصد شرکت کردن دارن، اطلاعات پرداخت رو به شماره پیامک مشخص شده، با ساختاری که تعریف شده ارسال کنن.
برنامه این نشست: تقسیم کار بین اعضا و انجام کارهای قطعی راه اندازی نهاد - 2 کارگاه آموزشی پروژه آموزشی (فروشگاه آنلاین) و اصول برنامه نویسی شئ گرا (روز دوم نشست)

----------


## amin7x

روز دوم چه بخوایم ، چه نخوایم برگذار میشه یا حتما باید تکمیل ظرفیت بشه؟

----------


## Veteran

اعضا نهاد الان دقیقا چه کسانی هستند ؟ کسانی که در نشست اول حضور داشتن ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> روز دوم چه بخوایم ، چه نخوایم برگذار میشه یا حتما باید تکمیل ظرفیت بشه؟


 روز دوم به احتمال زیاد برگزار میشه. حالا کسانی که تمایل ندارن یا مشکل دارن و باید زودتر برگردن، میتونن شرکت نکنن.



> اعضا نهاد الان دقیقا چه کسانی هستند ؟ کسانی که در نشست اول حضور داشتن ؟


 تمام کسانی که اسمشون توی سامانه پیامک نهاد ثبت شده، اعضای نهاد هستن.

----------


## MMSHFE

نفر اول که ثبت نام کردن، کاربر diaoko89 برای دو روز نشست بودن. امیدوارم ایندفعه بقیه دوستان زودتر از نشست اول اقدام کنن.

----------


## Veteran

من چندبار پیامک فرستادم.اما پیامی چیزی مبنی بر موفقیت امیز بودن ثبت نام به دستم نرسید

----------


## H:Shojaei

جناب شهركي ببخشيد دو سوال:
چطور بفهميم پيامهامون تو سامانه پيامكي ثبت شده يعني ميخوام بگم اگه دوستان هم موافق اند نام كاربري كساني كه تو نظر سنجي ها شركت كردن رو اعلام كنيد تا مطمئن بشيم پيامها رو درست ارسال كرديم و خواهيم كرد. 
و سوال دوم وقتي پول رو واريز كرديم ساختار پيام ارسالي بايد چطوري باشه اين درسته:
 [:NAHAD] سپس :USERNAME (شناسه کاربری شما در سایت برنامه نویس) سپس NAME (اسم واقعی) سپس شناسه پرداخت (کد پیگیری)، شماره کارت مبدأ، مبلغ پرداخت، تاریخ و ساعت و شماره کارت یا بانک مقصد که مبلغ رو بهش انتقال دادین رو به شماره پیامک نهاد، ارسال کنید.
يا فرقي نداره چطوري باشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

برای پیامک ثبت نام، چون باید دستی چک بشه ببینیم پول واریز شده یا نه، ساختار خاصی نداره و فقط همه اطلاعات خواسته شده، باید توی پیامک باشه. اما درمورد ثبت نام توی سامانه پیامک نهاد، ساختارش توی پست اول این تاپیک نوشته شده. تا الآن 57 نفر ثبت نام کردن. همین که Delivery براتون بیاد، کافیه و قطعاً سیستم شما رو ثبت میکنه. فعلاً پاسخی برای ثبت نام نمیاد چون این پاسخها هزینه داره و مجبورم از جیبم بگذارم!

----------


## Veteran

میخوام هزینه رو واریز کنم اما .
عدم صدور مجوز انجام تراکنش از بانک صادر کننده کارت مقصد 
علت چیه ؟!

----------


## MMSHFE

به کدوم حساب واریز میکنید؟ فعلاً اگه ممکنه به ملی یا انصار انتقال بدین. ضمناً از نشست قبلی مبلغ 25 هزار تومان مونده بوده (چون نتونستین شرکت کنید) که باید به شما برگردونده بشه. اگه برای یکروز میخواین شرکت کنید، هزینه نمیخواد ولی اگه برای دو روز میخواین تشریف بیارین، فقط 25 هزار تومان باقیمانده رو بفرستین.

----------


## Veteran

والا هرکار میکنم نمیشه !
اگر امکان داره شماره حساب داره بدین

----------


## MMSHFE

شماره حساب ملت رو راستش نمیدونم ولی اون دو تای دیگه رو توی پست اول نوشتم.

----------


## Veteran

میشه از قسمت پرداخت انلاین سایتتون استفاده کنیم ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

میتونید از قسمت حمایت از barnamenevis استفاده کنید. اما اگه بانکی باشه خیلی بهتره.

----------


## Veteran

والا هرکار میکنم نمیشه !
کارتم(تجارت) مثل اینکه مشکل داره ! الان فقط ی کارت ملت دارم که میتونم خرید انجام بدم.اینترنت بانکش غیر فعاله
اگر صلاح میدونید که بانکی باشه بهتره پس من فردا واریز میکنم.باید برم بانک ببینم اوضاع چجوریه !

----------


## Jarvis

استاد شهرکی .. برای واریز تا کی وقت داریم ؟
چون من و رفیقم میخوایم بیایم ولی الان پول نداریم ... آخرای ماه رمضون ( قبل از نشست ) پول دستمون میاد ... میشه اون موقع واریز کنیم ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

تا یک هفته قبل از نشست فرصت هست.

----------


## shpegah

باسلام خدمت دوستان
جناب آقای حسین زاده پیشنهاد خوبی مبنی برتهیه سیستم فروش ومشتریان دادند که البته نمیدونم برای ارایه نمونه کار برای هر فرد است یا قراره برای محک اعضا برای اجرای یک کار گروهی صورت بگیره در هر صورت به نظر من رسید که اگر فراره یک کار گروهی انجام بشه بهتره قبلش یک روش اجرایی ارائه بشه البته باکسب اجازه از اساتید بنده جسارت کرده نظرات خودم را بیان میکنم خواهشمند است اصلاح وتکمیل نمایید
ابتدا به نظر میرسد نیاز به تعریف یکسری استاندارد ها داریم که به روش زیر میتواند بدست آید
_تهیه ابزار (کلاسها وآبجکت های مورد نیاز) که پس از تایید کارشناسان گروه باجمع آوری نظرات آرا اعضا صورت میگیرد (در ادامه گروه کارشناسان را تعریف خواهم کرد) که بایک کد چهار قسمتی کدگذاری میشود وبه نام فرد یا افراد تهیه کننده ثبت میشود ودر آینده میتواند ورژن بخوردونام فرد تکمیل کننده نیز ذر سند درج میگردد

_انتخاب ابزار یعنی از ابزار های آماده استفاده کنیم باذکر منبع که اعضا میتوانند تکمیلش کرده پس از تایید کارشناسان جزء ابزار استاندارد قرار گیرد

اعضا موظفند فقط وفقط از ابزار استاندارد نهاد استفاده کنند

ابزار فوق در دسترس تمام اعضا قرار میگیرد ودر صورت لزوم راهنما وآموزش استفاده از آنها داده میشود

پس تابه حال یک شاخه برای ابزار وشناسنامه هر کدام داریم

یک شاخه هم برای ارائه طراحی انواع سایتهای مختلف نیاز داریم که افراد طراح طرحهای پیشنهادی خود را باشناسنامه هر طرح آنجاقرار میدهند که آنها هم باید به تایید کارشناسان مربوطه برسد

وظیفه اصلی اعضاباید ارتقائ جمع باشد وازخود محوری بپرهیزند پروژه ای که استاندارد ها رعایت نشود بهیچ وجه تحویل مشتری نگردد این باید یک اصل باشد وگرنه کار گروهی نتیجه نمیدهد

جدول امتیازات برای افراد تشکیل شود که امتیازها براساس ساغات کار -نوع کار - تخصص  و... میتواند باشد که باید اتومات صورت گیرد تاحقی تضیع نگردد

بحث بعدی تعریف گروههاست اعضا خودشان اعلام میکنند که تبحر شان بیشتر در چه زمینه ای است که البته باید به تایید کارشناسان نیز برسد

هر فرد میتواند عضو چند یا همه گروهها باشد ولی با اولویتهای متفاوت لازم به ذکر است که بهتر است همه افراد به همه گروهها سری بزنند ونظرات خود را مطرح نمایند

در سه سطح دسترسی :مجری - ناظر - استفاده کننده

گروههاوکارشناسانی که من به نظرم رسید به قرار زیر است

-گروه تقسیم کار بین افراد

_تهیه کنندگان ابزارها وآبجکتهای موردنیاز

_جویندگان ابزار از اینترنت ویا ....

_طراح ها

_گروه انتخاب  کننده طرح براساس سفارش مشتری وچینش آبجکتهای استاندارد ودر واقع پیاده ساز پروژه مشتری

_گروههای تحقیق برای ارائه کارهای جدید باکیفیت مطلوبتر وسرچ از منابع داخلی وخارجی

_ تحلیلگر برای تحلیل درخواست مشتری وارائه طرح

_گروه تهیه کننده ماژولهای محاسباتی وپردازشی برای افرادی که قدرت ارائه الگوریتمهای بهینه را دارند

_بازاریاب

_گروه تعیین وبررسی استاندارد ها

_گروه تست پروژه

_گروه هماهنگ کننده گروهها وبررسی نقاط قوت وضعف افراد -پروژه ودر راس همه نهاد

_گروه آموزش ابزار وتهیه مستندات وراهنماوفیلم و..

_گروه ارائه مسائل حقوقی رفاهی تفریحی بیمه و.... اعضا باتوجه به جدول امتیازات

(حتما باخودتون میگید قرار نیست که کشور اداره کنیم یک دفعه بیاید وزارت خونه تشکیل بدیم   خوب این نظر من بود تازه میخواستم بگم یک نیروانتظامی هم بزاریم برای رسیدگی به تخلفات خداروچی دیدید اگر توکل کنیم میتونیم بهشت وجهنمم برای نهادمون تعریف کنیم)

برای ابزار هم من یک لیست تهیه کردم وکدینگ رواینطوری تعریف کردم    دورقم برای شماره ابزار دو رقم برای نوع های مختلف شش رقم برای ورژن که همان تاریخ تهیه است
مثلا برای منو داریم 0A 01 920417 یعنی منوی ساده افقی که در 92/04/17ثبت شده در کنار هر ابزار یک ابزار دیگر باهمان کد ولی اولش  DB داشته باشد برای دیتایی که میخواهد وصل شود به ابزار برای رعایت mvc سند مجزایی نیز طبیعتا خواهد داشت

انواع ابزار:
منوها
فرم دریافت اطلاعات
فرم نمایش اطلاعات
فرم گزارش
فریم نمودار
فریم فلوچارت
فریم نمایش تصاویر بامتن وبدون متن
فرم هشدار
فریم درخت محصول
فریم آمار بازدید کنندگان
فریم لینکها
نحوه نمایش اخبار
فریمهای تبلیغاتی
فریم کاربری (ورود وثبت)
نمایش تاریخ وساعت امروز
فریم نظرخواهی
ابجکت درج نظرات
دریافت وارسال فایل
دریافت وارسال ایمیل واس ام اس
نمایش ویدیویی ها وصداها
رکورد صدا وتصویر
نحوه پرینت وارسال به اکسل ورد پی دی اف
دریافت اکسل ورد پیدی اف ونمایش فرم گزارش
اکانت وسطح دسترسی
جستجوهای مختلف
گزارشات زنجیره ای
نمایش تقویم سالیانه ودرج ریماندر
پکیج تالار
پکیج فروشگاه
و.....


وآبجکتهای فرم ورود اطلاعات شامل:

تکست باکس ساده
تکست باکس شماره تلفن
تکس باکس موبایل
تکست باکس کارت ملی
تکست باکس ایمیل
تکس باکس سایت
تاریخ
مبلغ
اعداد
اعداد محاسباتی همراه با ماشین حساب
لیست
تصویر
فایل
چک باکس
راهنما
ممو
گریدوساب گرید

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
به نظر من اگه بخوان همه یک اسمی بگن تعداد اسامی خیلی زیاد میشه و انتخاب هم سختتر.
چند نفر به نمایندگی اسمی را انتخاب کنن بهتره.

----------


## MMSHFE

بهتر نیست این صحبتها توی نشست انجام بشه؟

----------


## shpegah

> بهتر نیست این صحبتها توی نشست انجام بشه؟


 هرطور شما صلاح بدونید ولی فکر کنم وقت کم بیارید در ضمن تا زمان نشست خیلی مونده علاوه برهمه اینها منظورتان اینه که هرکس نمیتونه بیاد نشست از نهاد حذف میشه ؟
پس متاسفم چون منم نمیتونم بیام

----------


## MMSHFE

نه کسی از نهاد حذف نمیشه ولی اینجور صحبتها نیاز به همفکری و توضیحاتی داره که قاعدتاً توی فاروم نمیشه اونطور که باید، بیان کرد. بخاطر همین میگم بهتره توی نشست مطرح بشه و بتونیم به سرعت درموردش بحث و نتیجه گیری کنیم. الآن حقیقتاً خود من شخصاً منظور کلی شما رو از پستی که گذاشتین متوجه نشدم. این مسئله هم یکی از خاصیتهای ناگزیر فارومها و محیطهای مبتنی بر متن هست.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سلام
من برای همکاری برای اجرای یک پروژه CRM به دوستان که تو سایت پشتیبانی من عضو شدند درخواست همکاری دادم
و تصمیمی نگرفتم هنوز برای شروع
اما لازم دونستم که پیشنهاد بدم تا هماهنگی و تکونی انحام بشه
و گفتم با من درمیان بزارند و ایده ها و رزومه ها و تخصص ها و نظرتاشونو به من بگن
منتها انتظار نداشتم اینجا بیاید اعلام کنید و نا هماهنگ خودتون بیاین بگین
در هر صورت این نهاد رو برنامه هایی سرمایه میزاره که تولیدات اون با ارزش باشه
من تو هنم برای شروع همکاری پروژه مثل CRM بود
که اگه اینحجا خودم نگفتم و به 60 نفر از دوستان که تو سایتم عضو شدند درخواست دادم چون این نهاد هنوز کارشو شروع نکرده و خیلی ها هنوز اموزش ندیدند و تاپیک منحرف میشد

----------


## shpegah

ببخشید من قصد ناهماهنگی نداشتم فقط چون اونجا نظرات بقیه دیده نمیشد خواستم نظر بقیه رو هم بدونم در هر صورت بازم ببخشید

----------


## CsharpNevisi

بچه ها اینجا چه خبره ..... منم در جریان بزارید ... !!!!!

----------


## Dead Space

سلام
دوستان این هزینه 25 تومان بابت جلسه هستش یا بابت اسکان ؟

----------


## Jarvis

> سلام
> دوستان این هزینه 25 تومان بابت جلسه هستش یا بابت اسکان ؟


 هزینه ی پذیرائی و محل نشست هستش ... اسکان با خودتونه ...

----------


## MMSHFE

> بچه ها اینجا چه خبره ..... منم در جریان بزارید ... !!!!!


 پست اول تاپیک رو به دقت مطالعه کنید، در جریان قرار خواهید گرفت. موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

جالبه، این دفعه کلاً تا حالا 2 نفر ثبت نام کردن. یکبار دیگه تاریخ و مکان نشست رو میگم، لطفاً افراد علاقمند به شرکت در نشست دوم نهاد، طبق اطلاعات موجود در پست اول این تاپیک، ثبت نام کنن.
*زمان: 18 و 19 مردادماه 1392
مکان: بابل*

----------


## H:Shojaei

خب به نظر من همه دقيقه ي 90دي اند و ميخوان همون دقيقه ي 90 ثبت نام كنن شما دلسرد نشيد.

----------


## Dead Space

من ثبت نام کردم برای ۲ روز نشست
امیدوارم بقیه دوستان هم حضور پیدا کنن.

----------


## MMSHFE

تا الآن شدیم 3 نفر ثبت نام کننده که با احتساب خودم و آقا مهرداد، میشیم 5 نفر.

----------


## dousti_design

> تا الآن شدیم 3 نفر ثبت نام کننده که با احتساب خودم و آقا مهرداد، میشیم 5 نفر.


من هم 99% میام فقط گذاشتم یکم برنامه هام مشخص تر بشه

----------


## alaveh

خیلی عالیه
ولی یه مشکلی هست
این خیلی سطحی نگریه که محدود شدین به یک زبان خاص
الان اینکه یه عده PHPکار دور هم جمع بشن میشه نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان؟؟؟
اصلا حتی برای گام اول هم نباید همچین چیزی مطرح میشد . در واقع اصلا نباید این موضوع عنوان میشد . وقتی نهادی با این دیدگاه بیاد جلو قطعا تا مدتهای بسیار زیادی همین دیدگاه در تار و پودش دیده خواهد شد .
نمیگم بده ولی بی شک شما نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان نیستید . شما دارید نهاد حمایت از PHP کاران رو تشکیل میدید که خوب کار بزرگ و پسندیده ایه و امیدوارم موفق هم بشید .

----------


## MMSHFE

نه دوست عزیز، به هیچ عنوان سطحی نگری نداریم. شما هم اگه کل تاپیک رو از ابتدا تا حالا میخوندین و بحثهایی که قبلاً توی تاپیکهای قبلی شده (که لینکش توی پست اول این تاپیک هست) رو هم پیگیری میکردین، متوجه میشدین که دلیل اینکه شروع کار رو با PHP گذاشتیم بخاطر اینه که تخصص بیشتری در این زمینه داریم و اول میخوایم ببینیم برای همین اجتماع کوچک میتونیم کاری انجام بدیم یا نه و اگه موفق شدیم، اونوقت دامنه فعالیتمون رو گسترش بدیم. اگر هم نتونستیم، جمع بزرگی از برنامه نویسان رو دیگه ناامید نکنیم و تا وقتی راه مناسب رو پیدا نکردیم و به موفقیت در حدی که مدنظرمون هست نرسیدیم، توی همون اجتماع کوچک تلاش خودمون رو ادامه میدیم.

----------


## alaveh

> نه دوست عزیز، به هیچ عنوان سطحی نگری نداریم. شما هم اگه کل تاپیک رو از ابتدا تا حالا میخوندین و بحثهایی که قبلاً توی تاپیکهای قبلی شده (که لینکش توی پست اول این تاپیک هست) رو هم پیگیری میکردین، متوجه میشدین که دلیل اینکه شروع کار رو با PHP گذاشتیم بخاطر اینه که تخصص بیشتری در این زمینه داریم و اول میخوایم ببینیم برای همین اجتماع کوچک میتونیم کاری انجام بدیم یا نه و اگه موفق شدیم، اونوقت دامنه فعالیتمون رو گسترش بدیم. اگر هم نتونستیم، جمع بزرگی از برنامه نویسان رو دیگه ناامید نکنیم و تا وقتی راه مناسب رو پیدا نکردیم و به موفقیت در حدی که مدنظرمون هست نرسیدیم، توی همون اجتماع کوچک تلاش خودمون رو ادامه میدیم.


عرضم همین بود که کار خوب و پسندیده ای هست ولی نام نهاد و فعالیتش همخونی نداره . منی که به فرض ویندوز اپلیکیشن کار میکنم از الان امیدی ندارم که شما 6 ماه دیگه بتونید نهادی به درد بخور برای من تشکیل بدی و من بتونم عضوش بشم چون شما حتی توی وب اپلیکیشن هم اعضا رو محدود کردین به PHP .

شاید بهتر بود که عضو گیری رو توی همه زبانها انجام میدادین و به فرض شروع کار رو با گروهی که بیشترین عضو رو گرفته و فعالتر بوده انجام میدادین . این نظره فقط و شما بی شک به انتقاد نیاز دارید نه تعریف و تمجید تا بتونید پیشرفت بیشتری داشته باشید وگرنه با دمت گرمو مخلصیم که آدم متوجه مشکلات و نقاط ضعفش نمیشه :)

به هر صورت امیدوارم بتونید موفقیتی کسب کنید .

----------


## SilverLearn

> عرضم همین بود که کار خوب و پسندیده ای هست ولی نام نهاد و فعالیتش همخونی نداره . منی که به فرض ویندوز اپلیکیشن کار میکنم از الان امیدی ندارم که شما 6 ماه دیگه بتونید نهادی به درد بخور برای من تشکیل بدی و من بتونم عضوش بشم چون شما حتی توی وب اپلیکیشن هم اعضا رو محدود کردین به PHP .
> 
> شاید بهتر بود که عضو گیری رو توی همه زبانها انجام میدادین و به فرض شروع کار رو با گروهی که بیشترین عضو رو گرفته و فعالتر بوده انجام میدادین . این نظره فقط و شما بی شک به انتقاد نیاز دارید نه تعریف و تمجید تا بتونید پیشرفت بیشتری داشته باشید وگرنه با دمت گرمو مخلصیم که آدم متوجه مشکلات و نقاط ضعفش نمیشه :)
> 
> به هر صورت امیدوارم بتونید موفقیتی کسب کنید .




نه خیر عزیزم .... اصلا با شما دوست عزیز هم عقیده نمی تونم باشم .. 
جناب اگر رشته تحصیلیتون نرم افزار بود (البته شاید باشه  :افسرده: ) یکی از بحث ها مهندسی نرم افزار هست که میگه هر پروژه ای رو که می خواین شروع کنین فاز به فاز جلو برید و اول از تمام زوایا اون رو مورد بررسی قرار بدین تازه بعد از اتمام هر فاز اون رو به صورت آزمایشی تحویل مشتری بدید تا ضعف ها و نقص ها و... شناسایی و رفع بشن.....
حالا ما هم می خوایم اول با php شروع کنیم و بعدا اون رو گسترش بدیم (اگر بخوایم یه دفعه همه زبان ها رو بیاریم وسط میشه نقل کار ساخت تونل فطار تو یکی از شهرهای ایران که بعد از اتمام کار و زدن ریل هاش فهمیدن لوکوموتیوی که قراره از این تونل بگذاره از نظر ارتفاع خیلی بزرگتر از تونل هست....  :قهقهه: )

----------


## alaveh

> نه خیر عزیزم .... اصلا با شما دوست عزیز هم عقیده نمی تونم باشم .. 
> جناب  اگر رشته تحصیلیتون نرم افزار بود (البته شاید باشه ) یکی از بحث  ها مهندسی نرم افزار هست که میگه هر پروژه ای رو که می خواین شروع کنین فاز  به فاز جلو برید و اول از تمام زوایا اون رو مورد بررسی قرار بدین تازه  بعد از اتمام هر فاز اون رو به صورت آزمایشی تحویل مشتری بدید تا ضعف ها و  نقص ها و... شناسایی و رفع بشن.....
> حالا ما هم می خوایم اول با php  شروع کنیم و بعدا اون رو گسترش بدیم (اگر بخوایم یه دفعه همه زبان ها رو  بیاریم وسط میشه نقل کار ساخت تونل فطار تو یکی از شهرهای ایران که بعد از  اتمام کار و زدن ریل هاش فهمیدن لوکوموتیوی که قراره از این تونل بگذاره از  نظر ارتفاع خیلی بزرگتر از تونل هست.... )


:)  اتفاقا ( که البته خیلی هم نمیتونه اتفاقی باشه چون معمولا یک مهندس برق  کمتر پیش میاد بیاد برنامه نویسی ) من رشته دانشگاهیم مهندسی نرم افزاره .  نشنیدم هم که نرم افزار نصفه تحویل مشتری بدیم . تا جایی که میدونم نرم  افزار رو باید تیم نویسنده تست کنه و یوزرها هم ورژن بتا رو اختیاری تست  کنند نه نصفه تحویل بشه و بعد اونا هی بگن خرابه ما هی درست کنیم باز اونا  بگن خرابه .... اینجوری که میشه دفعه آخرشون که پروژه میدن به اون شرکت .
چیزی هم که من میگم اصلا اشتباه نیست . 


> شاید بهتر بود که عضو گیری رو توی همه زبانها انجام میدادین و به فرض شروع  کار رو با گروهی که بیشترین عضو رو گرفته و فعالتر بوده انجام میدادین .


اتفاقا  خیلی هم کار خوبیه . میشه بررسی بشه . توی بحث تولید نرم افزار هم هیچ جا  نگفتن که شما فقط 4 روز آیندت رو ببین و بعد اونو که تولید کردی برو سراغ  قسمت بعدی . اتفاقا توی مهندسی نرم افزار میخونیم که این کار اشتباهه :) خاطرتون باشه طراحی با رشنال رز تا پایان پروژه و داکیومنتاشو از این صحبتا . هیچ وقت دیدمون به پروژه اینطور که شما فرمودین نبود چون باعث میشد از وسط پروژه به بعد به مشکل بر بخوریم ( البته در پروژه های بزرگ نه 10 تا فرم و 10 هزار خط )
در مورد اون قطاره هم خوب دقیقا میشه مصاق صحبت شما که روز اول برای روز آخر برنامه نداشته باشی وگرنه که روز اول میری سایز واگن رو نگاه میکنی تونل رو بلندتر میگیری دیگه دوست عزیزم :D
به هر صورت بحث داره منحرف میشه و من از همه عذر میخوام . قصدم این صحبتا نبود و دیگه هم پست نمیزنم توی این تاپیک مگر اینکه نظر به درد بخوری داشته باشم ( از نظر خودم البته )

----------


## SilverLearn

اصلا کسی نگفت نرم افزار نصفه :) دست مشتری بدین ....(شاید توی جمله بندیم این اشتباه رو کردم وگرنه شما اینجوری متوجه نمی شدین)
نسخه بتا هم به همین دلیل دست مشتری میدن که نقاط ضعفش شناسایی بشه و در ادامه رفع بشه ....

در هر صورت این تاپیک برای همین زده شده که از نظرات همه استفاده بشه ...

و :




> شاید بهتر بود که عضو گیری رو توی همه زبانها انجام میدادین و به فرض شروع   کار رو با گروهی که بیشترین عضو رو گرفته و فعالتر بوده انجام میدادین .


مهندس شهرکی هم توی یکی از جواب ها گفتن که چون ما تجربه بیشتری در این زمینه (پی اچ پی )داریم از این زبان برنامه نویسی شروع می کنیم ....

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان انگار بقیه نمیخوان شرکت کنن. ماه رمضان هم داره تمام میشه ها! نصف ماه گذشت ها! یک هفته بیشتر وقت نمونده. دست بجنبونید.

----------


## lordofphp

سلام
بابله؟
من 98 درصد هستم!! (2 درصد موارد فورس ماژوره)(به عنوان نوجوانترین عضو نهاد :لبخند: )
فقط آقای شهرکی چیز خاصی لازمه بیاریم؟؟ 
هزینه ورودی داره نداره؟
مرسی

----------


## MMSHFE

پست اول رو مطالعه کنید. دو روز نشست برگزار میشه و هزینه هر روز 25 هزار تومانه. مورد خاص دیگری لازم نیست. فقط اگه کسی از دوستان، دوربین HD با قابلیت ضبط طولانی و احیاناً باتری زاپاس داره، با خودش بیاره خیلی خوب میشه. میخوام از کارگاه آموزشی فیلمبرداری کنیم و در پایان نشست، بین شرکت کنندگان توزیع بشه. فقط اگه دوربین روی مموری ذخیره کنه، کارمون خیلی راحتتر میشه.

----------


## Veteran

عکاسی رو که 100% میارم.ببینم اگر شد فیلم برداری هم میارم.(البته همین عکاسی هم فیلم برداری میکنن اما خب کیفیت زیاد خوبی ندارند)
مباحثی که قراره توی کارگاه اموزش داده بشه چه مواردی هستند ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

روز اول چون زمان کمتری داریم، تصمیم گرفتم شئ گرایی و اصولش رو آموزش بدم و روز دوم که زمان بیشتره، ساخت یک پروژه از ابتدا تا انتها هست که موضوع پروژه رو یک جامعه مجازی کوچک درنظر گرفتم که همه جنبه های مختلف یک سایت رو داخل خودش داره (کار با دیتابیس، مدیریت ورود و خروج کاربران، امنیت آپلود فایل، تغییر اندازه تصاویر و تولید پیشنمایش خودکار، استفاده از bootstrap بعنوان قالب سایت، ترکیب برنامه نویسی شئ گرا و رویه گرا، درج مطالب و نظرات مربوط به هر مطلب، سیستم لایک، گروههای کاربری، دوستی با سایر اعضا و...) منتها برای اینکه این آموزش برای همه مفید باشه، از MVC توی این پروژه استفاده نمیشه چون ممکنه برای تازه کارها کمی گیج کننده بشه. همون شئ گرایی رو هم که استفاده کردم بخاطر اینه که روز قبلش درموردش توضیح میدیم.

----------


## Jarvis

خب من هم فکر با وجود مشکلی که برام پیش اومده بود فکر نمیکردم بتونم پولش رو جور کنم .. ولی خدا رو شکر جور شد و ثبت نام کردم

منتظر بقیه هستیم

----------


## MMSHFE

کاربرانی که تا الآن ثبت نام کردن و اعلام کردن در نشست شرکت میکنن:
1- MMSHFE
2- sh.n.n786
3- $ M 3 H R D A D $
4- دیا اکو محمودی
5- Veteran
6- Dead Space
7- Mohammad Salehi

----------


## colors

سلام

از دوستان هرکی مایل به شرکت بود ولی به هر دلیل فعلا پولی تو دستو بال نداشت *هزینه هاش* با من( تا 2 نفر ). پ.خ بدید

راستی جناب شهرکی من فکر میکنم که بیشتر در مورد خود نهاد و مخلفاتش صحبت کنیم تا اینکه بخواین کارگاه آموزشی بزارین! درهرصورت برای آموزش میشه از همین تاپیکهای آموزشی استفاده کرد ولی خود نهاد تا مستقیما دورهم نباشیم و درموردش صحبت و جمع بندی نکنیم به جایی نمیرسیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش رو بخواین، تصمیم هم بر همین موضوع بود اما به 2 دلیل تغییر رویه دادیم:
1- توی این مدت مشاهده و اثبات شد که متأسفانه خیلیها منتظر هستن نهاد برای اونها یه کاری انجام بده نه اینکه اونها برای نهاد کاری کنن. البته تا حدودی هم حق دارن چون خیلیها سن و تجربه کمی دارن و بخاطر همین کمی سن، محدودیتهایی هم ازطرف خانواده و... دارن. بعلاوه تعدادی از شرکت کنندگان هم خانم هستن و مشکلات خاص خودشون رو دارن و شاید نتونن پا به پای نهاد توی همه نشستها مشارکت کنن. بنابراین تصمیم گرفتیم توی این نشست، یکسری خط مشی کلی مشخص بشه و اعضای فعال و قطعی تعیین بشن و کار با اون اعضا به سرعت پیش بره و نهاد راه اندازی بشه و بعد، بقیه اعضای نهاد مشارکت خودشون رو شروع کنن که طبیعتاً در مرحله بعدی، امکان همکاری از دور هم امکان پذیره. بنابراین، مثل نشست قبل حرفهای زیادی قرار نیست گفته بشه و صحبتهایی مثل نحوه آشنایی با برنامه نویسی و خاطره و این موارد قرار نیست مطرح بشن. درنتیجه صحبتها خیلی طولانی نمیشه.
2- این کارگاههای آموزشی به نوعی هدیه به اعضایی هست که شرکت میکنن تا هم سطح کیفی دوره هایی که قراره توی نهاد برگزار بشه نسبتاً مشخص بشه و هم اینکه یکسری از مشکلات رایج بین برنامه نویسانی که قراره اعضای اصلی نهاد باشن، رفع بشه تا گردانندگان اصلی نهاد، دیگه مشکلات پیش پا افتاده نداشته باشن و از یک سطح مساوی بعنوان حداقل کیفیت در برنامه نویسی بهره مند باشن.

----------


## wallfa

نمیدونم کی همایش بعدیتونه ! و نمیدونم کجا ! 
ولی این میدونم اگر بخواهید پروژه ای بنویسید به همکاری هم ، اولین مورد فروش مهمه ! بازاریابی !

----------


## Veteran

> منتها برای اینکه این آموزش برای همه مفید باشه، از MVC  توی این پروژه استفاده نمیشه چون ممکنه برای تازه کارها کمی گیج کننده بشه.  همون شئ گرایی رو هم که استفاده کردم بخاطر اینه که روز قبلش درموردش  توضیح میدیم.


امکانش هست در این مورد (mvc بودن پروژه) یک نظر سنجی بزارین ؟
شاید دوستانی که ثبت نام میکنن با این مورد مشکلی نداشته باشن.

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش من خودم هم فعلاً موافق این هستم که MVC نباشه. نه بخاطر اینکه سخت میشه، بلکه به این خاطر که توی یک روز دیگه نمیشه کل پروژه رو توضیح داد. یکی از اهداف دیگه این کارگاه اینه که ببینید اگه طراحی و تجزیه و تحلیل درست باشه، توی یکروز هم میشه یک سایت خوب بالا آورد.

----------


## MMSHFE

بنا به پیشنهاد دوست خوبم *کامروا* تاپیک خبری «*اطلاعیه های مربوط به نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان*» راه اندازی شد. از اعضای محترم نهاد تقاضا میکنم بطور مرتب به اون تاپیک سر بزنید و همچنان از این تاپیک برای بحث و تبادل نظر درباره نهاد و اهدافش استفاده کنید.

----------


## poriab

24 مرداد کنکور کارشناسی هست ! و متاسفانه نمی تونم شرکت کنم ( نشست اول رو شرکت کردم )
از نشست و کلاس های آموزشی فیلم تهیه می شه ؟!

----------


## MMSHFE

حیفه واقعاً. از 19 تا 24 فرصت کافی برای برگشتن دارین ها! توی این 2 روز هم که عملاً چیز خاصی نمیشه خوند.

----------


## Jarvis

بله .. آقای شهرکی راست میگن .. هر چی باشه ایشون با تجربه تر از بقیه هستن ... دوستان این نشست رو شرکت کنید و بعد از این نشست راحت به درستون برسید.

حیفه .. این نشست مهم تر از نشست اول هستش ... مسائل اصلی نهاد توی این نشست مطرح میشه...

----------


## parsboy

باسلام 
استاد نمیشه یه نشست درتهران هم داشته باشیم ما هم دوست داریم شرکت کنیم
اما راه دوره متاسفانه! اگریه نشست درتهران هم داشته باشیم عالی میشه ممنون.

----------


## Veteran

از تهران تا بابل دوره ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  پاشو بیا بابا
میدونی من از کجا میخوام بیام > خوزستان :لبخند گشاده!:  14 ساعت راه هم باید تا تهران بیام از اونور دوباره باید 6 ساعت برم تا بابل :لبخند گشاده!:  البته این مسافت داداش کوچیکه مسافت مشهد تا خوزستانه که دوران دانشجویی میومدم(30 ساعت !!!)
پاس حالا خدارو شکر که که نزدیکی و پاشو بیا

----------


## Jarvis

دوستان مسئله ی اسکان رو هم مد نظر قرار بدید ... خودمون باید به فکرش باشیما ...

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه خدا بخواد نشست بعدی تهرانه. ولی فعلاً علی الحساب این نشست بابل رو تشریف بیارین.

----------


## ali.poorbazargan

عذر میخوام ولی بهتر نیست جلسات به صورت آنلاین انجام بشه تا هم هزینه ها تا حدودی کاهش پیدا کنه هم مشکل رفت و آمد نباشه و همه بتونن استفاده کنن ؟!
خداروشکر همه اینجا برنامه نویسن، یه بستر خوب واسه ایجاد جلسات طراحی بشه ( با همکاری همه ) خیلی از مشکلات حل میشه .
بنده از جلسه اصفهان مطلع نبودم ولی این جلسه بابل واقعا وقت گیر و پرهزینه تموم میشه، با توجه به بحث رفت و آمد و اسکان و هزینه جلسه و  ... .

حق میدم به جناب شهرکی که واسه تعمین بخشی از هزینه های جلسه ناچار به دریافت این مبلغ هستند ولی با توجه به سابقه حضورم در همچین جلساتی فکر میکنم دریافت هزینه در ازای شرکت در یک جلسه با سیاست یک نهاد حمایتی ناسازگاره .
حق عضویت منطقیه ولی جلسات باید طوری سازماندهی بشه که هزینه ها کاهش پیدا کنه .

نظر شخصی بنده بود ...

----------


## MMSHFE

درمورد برگزاری جلسات آنلاین قبلاً زیاد صحبت شده و تا وقتی نهاد عملاً راه نیفته، اینجور جلسات بازدهی لازم رو نداره. بهرحال صحبتهای اساسی رو باید تا مدتی (حداقل تا وقتی که شناخت کلی از ادبیات صحبت هم پیدا کنیم)، حضوری برگزار کنیم وگرنه برگزاری نشستهای آنلاین نتیجه ای بجز اتلاف وقت و دست آخر هم نفهمیدن منظور واقعی گوینده نخواهد داشت.

----------


## MMSHFE

آمار ثبت نام کنندگان به 9 نفر رسید.

----------


## Jarvis

> خب آره ولي ما از اينجا چطوري به فكر مكان تو بابل باشيم؟
> مگر اين كه همه اونجا كه رسيديم با هم يه فكري بكنيم.


 من با مهرداد صحبت کردم ... گفت باید یه تعدادی مشخص بشه تا یه فکری بکنیم ...
من نظرم اینه که هر کس میخواد اسکان رو با ما باشه اعلام کنه ببینیم چند نفریم ... تعداد که مشخص شد به مهرداد میگیم یه قیمت بگیره ...

----------


## SONITAJ

شرایط اسکان خانم ها چی؟ا :متفکر:

----------


## Jarvis

> شرایط اسکان خانم ها چی؟ا


 خانم ها هم همینطور .. باید تعدادشون مشخص بشه .. اینجا اعلام کنن .. تا بشه براشون یه فکری کرد.

----------


## Jarvis

> اینکه شما می فرمایید کاملا درست و منطقی هست ولی یک مشکل حاشیه ای (نسبت به نهاد که اهدافش مهم تر وحیاتی تره) و بزرگ برای خانم ها وجود داره و البته توی ایران :هیچ کدام از مسافرخانه ها وهتلهای ایران به خانمهای مجرد اتاق نمی دهند مگر همراه پدر، یا همسر یا یک گروه کاری باشند.و این خیلی بده و حق شرکت توی چنین نشستهای مفید را از خانمها میگیره و خیلی از خانمها دوست دارند شرکت کنند ولی مسائلی این چنینی مانع می شود و نمی توانند شرکت کنند....
> این میشه که 2باره فقط میشوند آقایان ......
> من این موضوع را مطرح نکردم که از بحث نهاد و اهداف حیاتی اون توی این تاپیک فاصله بگیریم یا فاصله ایجاد کنم .نه ولی دلیل کم رنگ بودن حضور خانم ها یکی از دلایلش همین هست .من چندتا از دوستانمان را دعوت کردم تا بامن شرکت کنند و عضو نهاد بشوندتا من هم بتونم این دور توی نشست شرکت کنم و باهم باشیم ولی همه همین پاسخ را به من دادند .ما سعی کردیم برای خودمان جا رزرو کنیم ولی تنها جوابی که از هتل دارها شنیدیم همین بود اتاق برای خانم ها بدون حضور پدر یا همسر نداریم.


 والا بنده که در این مورد چیزی نمیتونم بگم ... ولی شما به آقا مهرداد و آقای شهرکی موضوع رو بگید .. شاید اونا تونستند یه جا براتون فراهم کنن...

----------


## ravand

> :هیچ کدام از مسافرخانه ها وهتلهای ایران به خانمهای مجرد اتاق نمی دهند مگر همراه پدر، یا همسر یا یک گروه کاری باشند


 نه این صحت نداره من از هر کی هم پرسیدم این حرف رو قبول نکرد. مگه اینجا عربستانه؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## engmmrj

اگه تهران بود شده تو پارک بخوابن همه می آمدند !
بابل الان گرمه ، جهنمه الان !

----------


## H:Shojaei

> اگه تهران بود شده تو پارک بخوابن همه می آمدند !
> بابل الان گرمه ، جهنمه الان !


دوست عزيز كسي كه بخواد بياد و هدف كارشو مشخص كرده باشه اگه جنوب هم بگن مياد ربطي به گرماي هوا و دوري راه و اين طور چيزا نداره يه طوري ميگيد انگار يه 10-20 روزي قراره اونجا باشيم 2 روزه ديگه چيزي نيست كه.
در ضمن جناب شهركي گفتن نشست بعدي فكر كنم تهران باشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

مطمئن باشین توی تهران هم خیلیها باز بهانه میارن. اشکالی نداره. نهاد کار خودش رو پیش میبره، حتی اگه 1 نفر فقط توی نشست شرکت کنه. ولی قطعاً کسانی که شرکت نمیکنن و بحثهایی مثل جای خواب و گرمای هوا (فوقش 5 درجه) رو بهانه میکنن، در آینده نزدیک حسرت این یکی دو روز سختیها روی دلشون میمونه. برنامه هایی برای نهاد دارم که به زودی اعلام میشه و اونوقت فرق امتیازات اعضای فعال و کسانی که همیشه توی سایه بودن رو به چشم خواهید دید. قصد تهدید ندارم ولی بالأخره یه فرقی بین کسانی که به قول شما توی این جهنمها مشارکت فعال داشتن و کسانی که توی خونه از جلوی کولر تکون نخوردن و منتظر بودن نهاد، نشستهاش رو کنار خونه شون برگزار کنه، باید باشه دیگه نه؟ یکی از مهمترین اهداف نهاد و خود من شخصاً اینه که تهران رو از قطبیت و محور همه فعالیتها بودن خارج کنیم. حقیقتاً خسته شدیم از بس هر کاری میخواد انجام بشه، باید برای موفقیت یک سرش به تهران وصل باشه. درسته بهرحال پایتخته و نشستهایی هم در تهران خواهیم داشت و به احتمال زیاد، نشست بعدی هم تهرانه ولی مطمئناً مرکز نهاد، تهران نخواهد بود. اصلاً نهاد مرکز نداره و همه چیز توی کل کشور بصورت توزیع شده قرار خواهد گرفت و هیچ فرقی بین برنامه نویسی که توی روستاهای حاشیه اهواز یا سرخس و... فعالیت میکنه و کسی که توی تهران داره کار میکنه، وجود نخواهد داشت.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

فقط یه نکته واسه خانم ها یکم آسونتر بگیرید.چون سختیهای زیادی واسشون داره.

----------


## Dead Space

برای خانم ها فکر کنم خوابگاه باشه که بتونن اسکان داشته باشن.حداقل تو قزوین که من دانشگاه میرم کلی خوابگاه مخصوص دختر ها هست که هم کلاسیای من بعضی شبا که میخواستن بمونن اونجا میرفتن.(البته نمیدونم ترم تابستان بازن یا نه)
من خودم راستش برای اسکان پیش دوستم میخوام برم که خونش ساری هستش.

----------


## Veteran

> اگه تهران بود شده تو پارک بخوابن همه می آمدند !
> بابل الان گرمه ، جهنمه الان !





> خب آره ولي ما از اينجا چطوري به فكر مكان تو بابل باشيم؟
> مگر اين كه همه اونجا كه رسيديم با هم يه فكري بكنيم.





> دوستان مسئله ی اسکان رو هم مد نظر قرار بدید ... خودمون باید به فکرش باشیما ...


این موضوع از چه نظر مهمه که اینقدر فکرتون رو مشغول کرده ؟
بگین ماهم بدونیم !
بابا بابل هم ی شهره هتل داره مسافر خونه داره و ...
تا حالا 10 نفر ثبت نام کردن,یعنی به نظر شما این 10 نفرو شبو چجوری میخوان بگذرونن ؟! توی خیابون که نمیخوابن ! ی هتلی ی مسافر خونه ایی چیزی
ی کاریش میکنیم دیگه...
  اینقدر جوش این مسئله رو نزنین و پاشین بیاین !

----------


## MMSHFE

من خودم با خانواده دارم میام. یعنی دیدم سخته یکی دو روزه پاشم بیام و برگردم، از محل کارم مرخصی گرفتم و خانواده رو هم با خودم دارم میارم. اینطوری تبدیلش کردم به یه فرصت که تفریح و استراحت هم چاشنیش کنم. باور کنید دردسرهای شما مجردها خیلی کمتر از ماهاست. من اونجا باید به فکر اسکان همسر و بچه ام هم باشم. برنامه ریزی برای نشست و کارگاه آموزشی و... هم در کنارش باید انجام بشه. واقعاً بعضی از دوستان خیلی کم لطفی میکنن.

----------


## Jarvis

> این موضوع از چه نظر مهمه که اینقدر فکرتون رو مشغول کرده ؟
> بگین ماهم بدونیم !
> بابا بابل هم ی شهره هتل داره مسافر خونه داره و ...
> تا حالا 10 نفر ثبت نام کردن,یعنی به نظر شما این 10 نفرو شبو چجوری میخوان بگذرونن ؟! توی خیابون که نمیخوابن ! ی هتلی ی مسافر خونه ایی چیزی
> ی کاریش میکنیم دیگه...
>   اینقدر جوش این مسئله رو نزنین و پاشین بیاین !


 من که اسمم توی لیست هست و ثبت نام کردم ( البته چون نام کاربری قبلی من Mohammad Salehi بود فکر کنم سؤ تفاهم شده )
قرض از این که بنده عرض کردم به فکر اسکان هم باشید به خاطر این بود که گفتم شاید اگه تعدادمون مشخص بشه ، شاید آقا مهرداد بتونه یه جایی رو گیر بیاره که تخفیف بهمون بده...
جدای از اون هر کسی باید بدونه چقدر با خودش پول بیاره ... الان اگه بخوایم همینجوری وقتی رسیدیم تازه فکر مسافرخونه بکنیم ... ممکنه بعضی افراد پول کم بیارن
قیمت هر مسافرخونه هم که فرق میکنه... هتل که دیگه هیچی!

----------


## Veteran

> جدای از اون هر کسی باید بدونه چقدر با خودش پول بیاره ... الان اگه بخوایم  همینجوری وقتی رسیدیم تازه فکر مسافرخونه بکنیم ... ممکنه بعضی افراد پول  کم بیارن


صحیح
بلاخره باید یک پولی هم با خودتون برای مسافر خونه به همراه داشته باشین.
ی شب بیشتر نیست.نهایتش بشه 50 تومن ! که نمیشه.
اما اینکه ما همش بگیم که کجا بخوابیم  :متعجب:  چیکار کنیم چیکار نکنیم فعلا درست نیست.
در هر صورت باید بریم مسافر خونه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
==========
من خودم اگر تنها شدم میرم مسافر خونه.
اگر هم دوستان پایه هستند ی چند نفری باهم ی شب ی سوئیت بگیریم.هزینه زیادی هم نمیشه ! 
اگه هم میدونین به مهرداد بگین که بره ی جای مناسب پیدا کنه.

----------


## colors

> من خودم با خانواده دارم میام. یعنی دیدم سخته یکی دو روزه پاشم بیام و برگردم، از محل کارم مرخصی گرفتم و خانواده رو هم با خودم دارم میارم. اینطوری تبدیلش کردم به یه فرصت که تفریح و استراحت هم چاشنیش کنم. باور کنید دردسرهای شما مجردها خیلی کمتر از ماهاست. من اونجا باید به فکر اسکان همسر و بچه ام هم باشم. برنامه ریزی برای نشست و کارگاه آموزشی و... هم در کنارش باید انجام بشه. واقعاً بعضی از دوستان خیلی کم لطفی میکنن.


ایشالا با خانواده بهتون خوش بگذره ولی گفتم دوستان جمع شیم شب هنگام با هم یه کاپ داخلی PES 2013 بزنیم!
در هر صورت از دوستان اگه کسی پایه هست (واسه PES) بگه که شبشم یه تفریحی داشته باشیم.

----------


## Veteran

> خب الآن شما چطوري بايد بفهميد واسه سوئيت دوستان پاين يا نه مثلا من پايم  بايد چطوري اعلام كنم بالاخره يه جايي بايد اين هماهنگي ها يا توسط يه كسي  صورت بگيره ديگه خب مثلا الآن من كه گفتم پايم بعد اومدم اونجا سرگردون  موندم و شما رو كه نميتونم پيدا كنم يا بقيه بعد ميرم يه مسافرخونه مثل شما  ميگيرم و يه شب سردو خشكو خالي ميشه هم واسه من هم شما و هم بقيه ي دوستان  همه ي كارا كه نبايد دقيقه ي نودي باشه همين الان هماهنگ بشه بره پي كارش.


من واسه 16 مرداد بلیط دارم ! 17 مرداد تهرانم.یک پروژه دارم که باید تحویل بدم.تا ظهری درگیرم.
بعدش میرم ترمینال  که برم(طبقه گفته مهرداد 4/5 ساعت راه هست)
اگر شما تهرانی ی تماس با بنده بگیر باهم بریم.خیلی هم خوشحال میشم.
======
اما اینکه چجور بفهمیم دوستان پایه هستند که زیاد سخت نیست.
اقایون هر کسی میخواد باهم باشیم اعلام کنه.هر چند نفر که شدیم به مهرداد میگیم که بره ی مسافر خونه ایی یا بهتر سوئیت بگیره.بعدش ادرس سوئیت رو میگیریم.بعد از اون هرکس هرموقه ایی رسید بابل میره سمته سوئیت 
حالا من به شخصه شاید شب برسم بابل.خب اگه این کارایی که میگم اوکی بشه دیگه خیالم راحته چون میدونم از قبل یک جایی رو رزور کردیم و مستقیم میرم اونجا تا زمانی که نشست برگذار بشه
دوستان کسی هست که تمایل داشته باشه باهم باشیم ؟

----------


## Veteran

خوب شدیم 2 نفر  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بیشتر بشه میگیم مهرداد ی جایی رو رزرو کنه.
======
2 روز نشست هست 18و19 مرداد.که 2 تا کارگاه اموزشی هم داره.روز 19 مرداد کارگاه برنامه نویسی یک سیستم شبکه اجتماعی هست با استاد شهرکی.
اما نشست اصلی که در مورد نهاد قراره بحث بشه 18 مرداد هست.حالا میتونی برای یک روز و یا هر 2 روز شرکت کنین.

----------


## Veteran

هرطور که راحتین.نشست روز 18 مرداد برگذار میشه.
من خودم که شب میرسم.
حالا اگه دوستان بیان و باهم باشیم که قبلش یک جایی رو رزرو کنیم که دیگه خیالم راحته و وقتی رسیدم مستقیم میرم سوئیت.
اما اگه نشه.مجبورم تا صبح توی همون ترمینال بابل ی چرت بزنم که صبح شه و پاشم بیام نشست و بعدش برم دنبال مسافر خونه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تعداد خانم ا مشخث بشه تا یک فکری برای خانم ها کنم
چه یک نفر چه چند نفر
اما سعی کنن با خانواده یا دوستی کسی بیان

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، بجز بحث خانمها که باید هماهنگی لازم بعمل بیاد تا جا برای اسکان داشته باشن، اسکان بقیه دوستان که دیگه بعهده آقا مهرداد یا کلاً هر فرد دیگری که میزبانی نشست رو بعهده میگیره نباید باشه. الآن آقا مهرداد باید دنبال هماهنگی مکان برگزاری نشست باید باشه یا محل اسکان دوستان؟ خدا رو شکر چیزی که زیاده سایتهای رزرو اینترنتی هتل. حالا بابل نشد، آمل. نشد، ساری. نشد، بابلسر. کلاً نیم ساعت راهه از همه این شهرها بهم. خودتون جا رو رزرو کنید و با هم هماهنگ بشین. اگه لازم بود شماره همدیگه رو داشته باشین، با پیام خصوصی از هم بخواین. باور کنید اینطوری پیش بره دیگه هیچکس جرأت نمیکنه میزبانی نشستهای بعدی رو بعهده بگیره. هماهنگی مکان برگزاری نشست با دردسرهای خاص خودش (ویدئو پروژکتور و دوربین و...) برای جمع کردن چند نفر دور هم و هزینه ها و... یکطرف، باید دوره بیفته برای تک تک افراد، مکان اسکان و غذا و لابد بعدش هم نقشه جاهای تفریحی و دیدنی و... هم تهیه کنه. فکر کنید میخواستین مسافرت تشریف ببرین و یک نفر گفته من یه جا تهیه میکنم که وقتی همه اومدن، دور هم باشیم. بهش میگین پس جای خواب ما هم با شما؟! باور کنید وجهه جالبی نداره. ناسلامتی یه عده برنامه نویس داریم دور هم جمع میشیم. اینطوری پیش بره، وقتی نهاد هم پا گرفت، لابد تمام مسئولیتها میفته روی دوش چند نفر خاص و بقیه هیچ کاری نمیکنن (قضیه معروف «همه چی با کاروانه»)
موفق باشید.

----------


## Jarvis

در مورد اسکان خب منم نظرم با دوستان یکی هست ... منم با دوستان آقای WOLF_MEHRDAD و vira1368 قراره که ساعت 20:00 1392/5/17 حرکت کنیم به سمت بابل و ایشالا صبح برسیم اونجا ...
حالا ظاهرا دوستان میخوان جایی رو رزرو کنن .. خب بنده و دوستانم هم اگه اونجا بشه میایم ...
اینم شماره بنده است و از اصفهان هر کس بود هماهنک کنه با هم بریم : 09137195200 محمد صالحی

یا علی

----------


## lordofphp

سلام
برای جلسه کارگاه آموزشی داشتن لپتاپ ضروریه؟؟

----------


## Veteran

از اینجا http://hotelshooka.ir ارزونتر بنده هرچی گشتم ندیدم.4 تخته 80 تومن.نفری 20 تومن.
اگر دوستان موافق هستند اعلام کنن.
من خودم که اگه دوستان پایه باشن میگیرم
اقای H:Shojaei هم مثل اینکه میخوان باشن.
تا حالا شدیم 2 نفر.


> منم با دوستان آقای WOLF_MEHRDAD و vira1368


شما هم 3 نفر
شدیم 5 نفر.
اگر با مکانش مشکلی ندارین اعلام کنین که اگه شد و به 8 نفر رسیدیم و 100% میرسیم 2 تا اتاق رزرو کنیم/
اگر هم جای مناسبتری هست بگین.

----------


## Jarvis

> از اینجا http://hotelshooka.ir ارزونتر بنده هرچی گشتم ندیدم.4 تخته 80 تومن.نفری 20 تومن.
> اگر دوستان موافق هستند اعلام کنن.
> من خودم که اگه دوستان پایه باشن میگیرم
> اقای H:Shojaei هم مثل اینکه میخوان باشن.
> تا حالا شدیم 2 نفر.
> شما هم 3 نفر
> شدیم 5 نفر.
> اگر با مکانش مشکلی ندارین اعلام کنین که اگه شد و به 8 نفر رسیدیم و 100% میرسیم 2 تا اتاق رزرو کنیم/
> اگر هم جای مناسبتری هست بگین.


 حالا نمیشه مهمانسرا باشه ؟؟ توی بابل هم باشه...

----------


## Jarvis

اینو ببینید... می تونیم زنگ بزنیم حدود قیمت رو بپرسیم
http://ehamrah.com/fa/ads/detail/?tabid=13900114124119

----------


## Veteran

فرق نمیکنه.هرچی میخواد باشه.
حالا شما هم ی قیمت بگیر.

----------


## Veteran

خوبه خوبه.شدیم 6 نفر.
variant جان ی قیمت بگیر.

----------


## Jarvis

تماس گرفتم گفت که اگه 8 نفر بشید 2 تا اتاق میدیم نفری 10 تومن در میاد یعنی سر جمع 80 تومن میدیم بهش.
روزی هم که ما اونجا هستیم مهمانپذیرشون بازه.
به نظر من که می صرفه ...
بقیه ی دوستان هم همکاری کنن تا برسونیم به 10 نفر که دیگه یه تخفیف خوب بگیریم.
تا اینجا :
Variant
Veteran
H:Shojaei
vira1368
WOLF_MEHRDAD

----------


## Veteran

واسه 18 مرداد؟
یعنی من که 17 مرداد عصری حرکت میکنم و شب میرسم باید توی ترمینال شبو بگذرونم ؟

----------


## Jarvis

> واسه 18 مرداد؟
> یعنی من که 17 مرداد عصری حرکت میکنم و شب میرسم باید توی ترمینال شبو بگذرونم ؟


 خب بنده که بلیتم رو برای 17 مرداد ( شب ) گرفتم و اون موقع که میخوام راه بیوفتم شما اونجائید!
بقیه ی بچه ها هم فکر نمیکنم زودتر بیان ! خودتون یه فکری بکنید... اگه بعضی از دوستان بتونن با شما هماهنگ بشن که خوبه ... وگرنه باید یه فکری بکنید...
نمیشه برای برگشتن برید تهران بابت اون کارتون ؟

----------


## Dead Space

خوب چون بچه ها برنامه نویس هستن و از خودمونن منم ترجیح میدم با شما باشم دوستمم فوقش بعد میرم میبینم.
مارم حساب کنید فقط من از کرج میخوام بیام و روز پنجشنبه هم راه میوفتم البته ساعتش هنوز معلوم نیست چون هنوز بلیط نگرفتم.

----------


## Jarvis

> مارم حساب کنید


 نمیشه که ! هر کسی خودش خودشو حساب میکنه  :بامزه: 
ولی خب خوشحالم شما هم به ما بپیوندید :)
پس لیست تا اینجا میشه :
Variant
Veteran
H:Shojaei
vira1368
WOLF_MEHRDAD
Dead Space

----------


## Veteran

خب شدیم 6 نفر.این color هم با من کل منچ انداخته.پس اونم هست.اره رنگارنگ ؟ هستی ؟

----------


## colors

> خب شدیم 6 نفر.این color هم با من کل منچ انداخته.پس اونم هست.اره رنگارنگ ؟ هستی ؟


بله 100% درصد هستم. هر چند که هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.
ضمنا 90% رضا آنلاین هم هست. اگه بشه یه اتاق 10-15 نفری گرفت که بهتره و همه دورهمیم

----------


## Jarvis

دوستان اینجور که آقای شهرکی می گفت ، انگار مهلت ثبت نام تا 1 هفته قبل از نشست هستش ... پس یعنی تا فردا وقت دارید ... دست بجنبونید ببینم تا فردا به 10 نفر می رسیم یا نه...
هر کس هم خواست بگه تا اسمش رو به لیستمون اضافه کنم.

----------


## diaoko89

سلام دوستان عزیز

آقا منم هستم رو منم حساب کنید  :لبخند: 
به امید دیدار  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Jarvis

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> 
> آقا منم هستم رو منم حساب کنید 
> به امید دیدار


 منظورتون اسکان هستش ؟

----------


## Veteran

> بله 100% درصد هستم. هر چند که هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.
> ضمنا 90% رضا آنلاین هم هست. اگه بشه یه اتاق 10-15 نفری گرفت که بهتره و همه دورهمیم


خوب رضا هم بیاد مشیم 8 نفر.
============
 اون چیزی که شما میگی دیگه اتاق نیست ! 10/15 نفر.ولی به هرحال شبو دوره هم هستیم.تا موقعه ایی که خوابمون بیاد.بعدش نخود نخود هرکه رود اتاق خود  :قهقهه:

----------


## diaoko89

بله منظورم اسکان هست دوست گرامی

----------


## Jarvis

آپدیت لیست مربوط به اسکان :
Variant
Veteran
H:Shojaei
vira1368
WOLF_MEHRDAD
Dead Space
diaoko89

7 نفر شدیم .. اگه یه نفر دیگه بهمون اضافه بشه میشه نفری 10 تومن .. اگه 10 نفر بشیم میشه نفری 8 تومن.

----------


## colors

بنده روهم بنویس بردار

----------


## Jarvis

آپدیت لیست مربوط به اسکان :
Variant
Veteran
H:Shojaei
vira1368
WOLF_MEHRDAD
Dead Space
diaoko89
colors

8 نفر ( به شرطی که کسی انصراف نده :| )

----------


## Veteran

ی شماره حساب و شماره کارت بزار که نفری 10 تومن رو واریز کنیم.یا اینکه خودم بزارم ؟ دسترسی به اینترنت بانک داری که حسابو چک کنی ؟

----------


## Jarvis

نه کارای مالی رو دیگه خودتون انجام بدید ... من هماهنگی رو انجام دادم .. از طرفی یه سری مشکلاتی دارم که ممکنه واسم دردسر ساز بشه ...
یه نفر شماره کارت بزاره ... ترجیحاً بانک ملی ... نفری 10 تومن واریز می کنیم.

----------


## Veteran

دوستان این شماره کارت من
بانک ملت:
شماره کارت : 3198-5052-3370-6104
شماره حساب :  035-041-298
به نام سبحان محمدی
مبلغ : 10 هزار تومن
واریز کردید اطلاعات رو یا پیغام خصوصی بدید 
و
 یا
اینکه اس ام اس بدید(نام کاربری فراموش نشه) 
شماره تماس : 09367287143

----------


## MMSHFE

> سلام
> برای جلسه کارگاه آموزشی داشتن لپتاپ ضروریه؟؟


 خیر ضروری نیست.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز چه خبره؟ تاپیک مربوط به نهاده یا رزرواسیون هتل؟ بخواین اینجوری هماهنگ کنین، دو تا نشست دیگه برگزار کنیم آمار پستهای تاپیک از 2000 تا رد میشه. بین خودتون یکی دو نفر رو که زودتر میان، ازطریق پیام خصوصی یا تلفن و... بعنوان مسئول هماهنگی اتاقها انتخاب کنید و ازطریق تلفن یا همون پیام خصوصی با هم هماهنگیهای لازم رو بعمل بیارین. نشد، قرار چت آنلاین بگذارین. یکی الآن از راه برسه و بخواد با روند کاری نهاد آشنا بشه، این تاپیکو بخونه چی میگه؟

----------


## iranweb91

یا سلام و ارزوی توفیق

ارزوی نهاد خوبی برای شما دارم خوش بگذره
با تشکر از دوست خوبم colors

----------


## رضا قربانی

بچه ها من تازه تاپیک رو دیدم . درگیر کارها بودم و اصلا حواسم به این تاپیک نبود .
یه سه چهار نفری هم روی ما حساب کنید . بذارید یه آمار بگیرم و عملیات ثبت نام رو انجام بدم.
بابل می بینمتون  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

> خب شما درست ميگيد ولي شما فكر كنيد اگه قرار بود جاي ديگه اي اين هماهنگي ها بشه كي خبر دار ميشد؟ به نظر من بايد يه تاپيك جديد درباره ي اين مسائل حاشيه اي ايجاد بشه.
> باز هم هر طور خودتون صلاح بدونيد.


 از اونجایی که تاپیکی که میخواین ایجاد کنید، موضوع علمی و تخصصی نداره، طبق قوانین ایجاد کردنش خلافه. بهتره ازطریق پیام خصوصی و با نرم افزارهایی مثل YahooMessenger و... یک قرار گفتگوی آنلاین بگذارین و سر ساعت مشخصی همه حاضر بشن و هماهنگیهای لازم رو بعمل بیارین.

----------


## MMSHFE

> یه سه چهار نفری هم روی ما حساب کنید . بذارید یه آمار بگیرم و عملیات ثبت نام رو انجام بدم.


 آقا رضا بیزحمت یکم سریعتر. مهلت ثبت نام تمام شده ولی چون شما پیشکسوت ما هستین، بخاطر شما صبر میکنیم. فقط یخورده دست بجنبون عزیز.

----------


## Veteran

> دوستان عزیز چه خبره؟ تاپیک مربوط به نهاده یا رزرواسیون هتل؟


حالا خوبه هماهنگ کردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
از طرف تمامی دوسان مجرم از دوستان معذرت خواهی میکنم.
{دوستان همش الکی بود  :متفکر:  اگه نمیاید خب بگید حداقل ما خودمون ی جایی رو رزرو کنیم}

----------


## colors

*جناب شهرکی یا آقا مهرداد لطفا سریعتر محل دقیق برگزاری نشست رو مشخص و اعلام کنید که نزدیکترین هتل به محل رو رزرو کنیم.* ممنون

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

google map

----------


## MMSHFE

این هم از عکس محل برگزاری نشست:
2ndSession.jpg

----------


## Veteran

دوستان هرکسی واسه خودش ی جایی رو جور کنه.
قضیه اسکان کنسله.به دلیل اینکه هیچکسی اقدام به واریز 10 تومن جهت رزرو نکرد/
منم کار دارم دیگه نمیتونم بیام هماهنگ کنم.
تا روز نشست  :قلب:

----------


## Jarvis

خب برای اسکان هر کس خواست با من در ارتباط باشه تا با هم یه فکری بکنیم. ( توی پیغام خصوصی )

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان من درگیر کارای برگزاری استارت آپ شمال کشور هستم با تیممون تو شمال
و من و ببخشید این روزا هم از نظر جسمی روحی شرایط مسائدی ندارم
اینکه زیاد درگیر نمیشم واسه همین
که کارای شرکت و پروژ] های باقی مونده من هم بد و بدترش کرده

///////////////////////////////////////////////
آدرس : *بابل - میدان اوقاف - ساختمان مهدی موعود ( عج ) - طبقه پنجم ( موسسه کارآفرینی فرصت پژوهان )* 

از تهران که میاین اکثر ماشین هاش تهران - بابلسر هست ( 1 ) 
یا اینکه تهران به رگان و ساری ( 2 ) 

خوب برای اولی که می خواد بره بابلسر شما میدان حمزه کلاه پیاده بشید.
اونجا میاید پایین تر تاکسی میگیرید میاید میدان اوقاف 
تاکسی 300 تومان

برای مسیر دو هم بگیر میدان شیر خورشید پیاده میشید
اونجا هم تاکشی داره برای اوقاف ( 400 تومان )

آژانس شهری هم 2500 یا 3000 تومان هست


بابل شهر کوچیکیه به نسبت
سردرگمی خاصی نداره 

09389883540
شماره من اینه
برای هماهنگی حتما بهم زنگ بزنید تو هر گونه سوالی بود برای رزرو یا چیزا دیگه

اگه هم وقت دارید یک روز زودتر بیاید که برید مثلا بابلسر دریا آب تنی :دی یا استخر متل  عسل یا جنگلی
یا اینکه یک روز اضافه تر بمونید یک ماشینی پیزی بگیریم ببرمتون سد شیاده یا سد سازی
یا جنگل یا آبشار یا یا

به دوستاتو اطلاع بدید که بچه های بیشتری شرکت کنند
یکی از مهمترین اهداف خودم از پیشنهاد  نهاد این بود که بتونیم مدیریت زمان کنیم !

که تو اون تفریخ خیلی مهم هست

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان پیشنهاد من اینه که برای رزو هتل و اسکان کلا برید بابلسر 
چون نهایتا شما میخواید برید دریا و بگردید وقت های ازادتون 
و بین بابل و بابلسر هم یک ماشین 20 دقیقه نهایتا راه هست

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بنا به گفته آقا شهرکی ساعت روز اول از 10 الی 18 هست
و روز دوم هم 8 الی 20
مصلا بابل هم نزدیکه به مکان برگزاری
دوستان میخوان برای نماز عید فطر تشریف ببرند هم میتونند

----------


## iranme

من تازه این تاپیک رو دیدم!!!
و تنها چیزی هم که تو این تاپیک دستگیرم شد این بود که اعضا کجا و چطوری میتونن تو بابل مکانشون رو رزرو کنن!

دو تا سوال داشتم که اگه لطف کنید جواب بدید ممنون میشم:
1- آیا این نهاد به درد کسانی که مبتدی یا نیمه مبتدی هم هستند میخوره؟ یا به درد افراد حرفه ای و کسانی که دنبال پروژه های بزرگ هستند؟ آموزش هایی برای افراد مبتدی هست یا خیر؟
2- آیا با این تاخیری که من از این جلسه اطلاع پیدا کردم و فقط چند روز باقیمانده، میتونم ثبت نام و شرکت کنم یا خیر؟

با تشکر

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
1- بله کسانی که مبتدی هستند هم تشریف میارند و طی مراحل اموزشی که نهاد براشون در نظر داره این اشخاص هم تبدیل به فردی حرفه ای خواهند شد
2- فکر می کنم اخرین مهلت ثبتنام 1هفته قبل از جلسه بود با این حال یک نامه خصوصی به اقای شهرکی بزنید شاید هنوز بتونید ثبت نام کنید.

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

یعنی همین 11 نفر شدیم !!
پس باقی دوستان کجان!

----------


## MMSHFE

11 نفر هم بد نیست. نشست اول هم 15 نفر بودیم که البته 7-8 نفر کاملاً تازه کار بودن.

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

> 11 نفر هم بد نیست. نشست اول هم 15 نفر بودیم که البته 7-8 نفر کاملاً تازه کار بودن.


دوستانی مثله رضاآنلاین ، رفیعی ، سامان آرسنال و ... کجان پس !

----------


## MMSHFE

آقای شیخله که گفتن نمیتونن تشریف بیارن. بقیه دوستان هم حتماً مشکلی داشتن که اعلام حضور نکردن. حضور هیچکس اجباری نیست. اما قطعاً برحسب میزان حضور و فعالیت، نقشها در نهاد هم متفاوت خواهد بود.

----------


## colors

> اما قطعاً برحسب میزان حضور و فعالیت، نقشها در نهاد هم متفاوت خواهد بود.


 البته توانایی ها در اولویت هستند!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

یک روز گذشت و خیلی به نظرم خوب و مفید بود
الانم بچه ها حتما یا تو آی هستند و اب تنی یا کنار دریا :دی
منم که اومدم ازمراسم عروسی
کلا بد نمیگذره :دی
جای همه دوستان غایب خالی

----------


## MMSHFE

این هم یک عکس از روز اول (دوستان بخاطر صرف ناهار یکم سنگین شدن و حال تکون خوردن ندارن  :چشمک: )
Babol.jpg

----------


## amin7x

خوش به حالتون...
 :گریه:   :گریه: 

(چه اسپم گنده ای  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان جدا جدا دارند تو پیغام خصوص و پیامک از من تشکر میکنند بابت برگزاری نشست دوم تو بابل

با تموم سختی هاش اما به صراحت میگم وظیفم و به عنوان یک عضو از این خانواده بزرگ انجام دادم
و تشکر و باید از شما دوستان کرد که قبول دعوت کردید و حضور شما دوستان بوده از راه های دور با همه اون سختی ها که به این جمع رنگ و بو داده بود
کم و کسری و ببخشید دیگه...
ایشالا انرژی همتون مثل خودم بیشتر شده باشه
چون واقعا رضایت بخش بود
هم صحبت و تصمیمات و آشنایی هممون با یک سری مفاهیم جدید
و هم آموزش در روز دوم که جا داره از اون همه رغبت استاد شهرکی که ساعت ها رو پاهاشون ایستادند و داشتند تجربیات خودشوون و انقال میدادند تشکر کرد

نشست بعدی یقینا پربارتر و کارهای جدی تری انجام میشه
بعد از این مرحله وظیفه همه ما انتشار این جریان به سایر دوستان هست
تا بتونیم این مجمع و بزرگتر کنیم تا از خودمون و از دورن خودمون نه یک ادم نا آشنا با دنیای برنامه نویسی یک پشتبانی قوی برای خودمون بسازیم
یا حق و لطفتون کم نشه ممنون

----------


## SONITAJ

خسته نباشید امیدوارم نتایج رضایت بخش و بهتری نسبت به دفعه قبل بدست آمده باشد و به هدف نزدیکتر بشوید.
لطفا .................جلسه سوم نشست را توی فارس بذارید؟2تا از نشستها را از دست دادم. :گریه:  :افسرده:

----------


## rezaonline.net

جای ما جدا خالی .
انشاالله نشست پر باری بوده باشه .

----------


## Dead Space

سلام
من هم از طرف خودم تشکر می کنم از تمامی دوستانی که زحمت کشیدن (مخصوصا آقا مهرداد) تا این نشست به خوبی و به بهترین شکل برگزار بشه.
از آقای شهرکی هم تشکر می کنم بابت انرژی که گذاشتن. این رو بدون هیچ تعارفی میگم روز دوم آقای شهرکی واقعا برای آموزش اینقدر حوصله به خرج دادن که خوده من به شخصه واقعا لذت بردم با اینکه شاید قسمت هایی از مباحث برام تکراری بود.قبلا همه ی ما کلاس آموزشی رفتیم ولی خوده من کسی رو ندیده بودم اینقدر با حوصله وقت بذاره و یه مبحث رو توضیح بده.
نتایجی که به دست اومد امیدوار کننده بود حالا نمیدونم گزارش نشست رو کدوم یک از دوستان زحمتش رو میکشن تا بقیه دوستان که نتونستن بیان در جریان قرار بگیرن.
فقط بگم نشست بعدی قطعا تهران هستش :D

----------


## Jarvis

قرار شد کم کم دست از سر این تاپیک برداریم و بریم سراغ سایت خودمون ... سایت نهاد!
البته این تاپیک هنوز برای بعضی کارها بد نیست ..

اینم بگم که اصفهانیا 4 نفر بودن که با آقای شهرکی میشد 5 نفر ... پرچممون بالاست ها!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Veteran

من که هنوز توی راه اهنم هنوز رفتم خونه ! ساعت 7 بلیط دارم  :قهقهه: 
ولی خب دیگه ما 1 شب بیشتر موندیم,از سفرمون لذت بردیم.
===
ولی خب منم جا داره از اقای شهرکی تشکر کنم به خاطر وقتی که گذاشتن برای این 2 روز ! مخصوصا بخش اموزش که کاملا مبحث شی گرایی و یک شبکه اجتمایی(+اموزش bootstrap) رو با حوصله توضیح دادن بدون هیچگونه ابهامی  :قلب: 
انشاالله که با حضور پررنگ در نشست ها و کمک در راه اندازی نهاد بتونیم جبران کنیم  :کف کرده!:

----------


## H:Shojaei

سلام به همه ي دوستان 
نميخواستم اسپم بدم ولي خب گفتم كه واقعا جا داره از آقاي شهركي و آقا مهرداد تشكر ويژه اي واسه مكان نشست كه واقعا بدون هيچ كمو كسري تدارك ديده شده بود و بحث هاي در مورد نهاد و مخصوصا جلسه ي آموزشي كه واقعا پر بار و كامل و خوب بود داشته باشم.
و همچنين از آقاي Lsass.CRC32 مدير بخش Nosql كه استارت يادگيري مطالب مفيدي رو واسه ي ما داشتن.
و اميدوارم انشاالله هر چه زودتر كارهاي ثبت نهاد انجام بشه و نشست بعدي هم مشخص بشه كي و كجاست.
از دوستاني هم كه اومده بودن و با هم جداي از بحث هاي نهاد ساعات تفرحي رو گذرونديم تشكر ميكنم و عاميانه ميگم دم همتون گرم ;)
راستي يه درخواست هم از دوستان داشتم ميگم بهتر نيست پستهايي كه نامربوط به نهاد بوده رو خودمون حذف كنيم كه اگر كسي خواست لااقل چيزي بخونه چيزي دستگيرش بشه.
و يا كلا يه تاپيك جديد زده بشه.

----------


## amin7x

دوستان بگید توی نهاد درمورد چی چیزهایی بحث شد؟

----------


## colors

دارم گزارش نشست دوم رو تکمیل میکنم.
نهایتا تا عصر همینجا در خدمت دوستان میزارمش

----------


## مبین رنجبر

دوستان عزیز من هم از مهرداد و جناب شهرکی عزیز و همچنین همه شما برای حضورتون سپاسگزارم.و همینطور امیدوارم صحبت هایی که من باهاتون مطرح کردم مفید فایده بوده باشه و بتونید در تفکر و کارتان یک قدم به جلو بردارید.
مبین رنجبر

----------


## A.ardalan far

سلام به همه دوستان. 
حیف که یکم از نظر مسافت مشکل داشتم. وگرنه حتما شرکت میکردم. بچه ها لطفا سعی کنیم نشسته ها یه جوری وسط ایران باشه ما جنوبیا هم بتونیم بیایم . :ي
یه خسته نباشید به اقا مهرداد و اقا شهرکی که دارن بدون چشم داشته مالی وقت و انرزی میزارن

----------


## saeid_eiv

از نشست ها فیلم برداری کنین بزارین ما هم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## colors

*گزارش نشست دوم اعضای نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان ایران.*

----------


## sh.n.n786

دوستان یه عکسی دیگه
babol.jpg

----------


## MRmoon

لطفا اسم افراد يا نام كاربريشون رو تو فروم هم روي سر افراد بنويسيد

----------


## omidabedi

> خسته نباشید امیدوارم نتایج رضایت بخش و بهتری نسبت به دفعه قبل بدست آمده باشد و به هدف نزدیکتر بشوید.
> لطفا .................جلسه سوم نشست را توی فارس بذارید؟2تا از نشستها را از دست دادم.


نشست شیراز با من اقا
هروقت نوبت ما شد بگیدد

----------


## omidabedi

درضمن اگر امکان داره فیلم یا صدای ضبط شدهی توی نشست هارو که قولشو داده بودید بزارید تا بقیه ی اعضا هم بهرمند بشن و ترقیب(طرقیب -ترغیب-طرغیب LOL)  بشن برای شرکت توی نشستها

----------


## Jarvis

> درضمن اگر امکان داره فیلم یا صدای ضبط شدهی توی نشست هارو که قولشو داده بودید بزارید تا بقیه ی اعضا هم بهرمند بشن و ترقیب(طرقیب -ترغیب-طرغیب LOL)  بشن برای شرکت توی نشستها


 فایل ویدئویی فیلم های ضبط شده خیلی زیاده ... شما فرض کنید یه فایل 2 گیگابایتی رو ایشون چجوری آپلود کنه ... کجا آپلود کنه .. تازه بعدا یه سری شاکی میشن که چرا این همه حجمش بالاست!

----------


## omidabedi

> فایل ویدئویی فیلم های ضبط شده خیلی زیاده ... شما فرض کنید یه فایل 2 گیگابایتی رو ایشون چجوری آپلود کنه ... کجا آپلود کنه .. تازه بعدا یه سری شاکی میشن که چرا این همه حجمش بالاست!


اره حق با شماست اما بنظرم ارزش داره ادم بخواد 2 گیگ از ترافیکشو بزاره برای این که اگر بخوایم از لحاظ مادی بهش نگاه کنیم با بهترین کیفیت 2 گیگ ترافیک میشه 6 الی 8 تومن

برای اپلودشم هم من میزارم رو هاست خودم که مشکلی واسه دانلود نباشه 
:)

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

بیشتر فیلم ها موضوعات نهاد هست و بنده مخالفم انتشار داده بشه ، بنده هم ندارم فیلم هارو  :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

فیلم آموزشی میتونه منتشر بشه از دید من
باقی فیلم ها گفتگو صمیمانه دوستان و نقطه نظرات دوستان هست
نهایتا فک میکنم برای اعضا کافیه نتایج لیست بشه
و این فیلم ها آرشیو بشه

----------


## SONITAJ

لطفا اگر امکانش هست فیلم آموزشی روز دوم را به ما هم بدهید و هزینه انتشار اون را بگیرید.لطفا

----------


## H:Shojaei

دوستان شركت كننده در نهاد با اجازه شما نام كاربريتون رو به درخواست دوستان نوشتم اگر كسي مايل نبود نامش باشه و ريا نشه  :چشمک:   :بامزه:  بگه بردارم.
در ضمن مديونيد فكر كنيد فتو شاپ هم كار كردم باهاش  :لبخند گشاده!:  جناب شهركي اصلا از اول تو عكس بودن.  :لبخند گشاده!: 
Babol.jpg

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> دوستان شركت كننده در نهاد با اجازه شما نام كاربريتون رو به درخواست دوستان نوشتم اگر كسي مايل نبود نامش باشه و ريا نشه   بگه بردارم.
> در ضمن مديونيد فكر كنيد فتو شاپ هم كار كردم باهاش  جناب شهركي اصلا از اول تو عكس بودن. 
> ضمیمه 108993


من فتوشاپو که به شهریار ناطقی گفتم شوخی کردم تو چرا جدی گرفتی :گیج:  :قهقهه:

----------


## H:Shojaei

> من فتوشاپو که به شهریار ناطقی گفتم شوخی کردم تو چرا جدی گرفتی


محسن جان من كه در جريان اين چيزي كه گفتي نبودم ولي گفتم همه يه جا باشيم تو يه عكس بهتره ديگه اين كارو كردم.  :متفکر:  از آقاي شهركي هم معظرت ميخوام اگر خراب شده اگه كسي بگه بردارمش، برميدارم.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MRmoon

> محسن جان من كه در جريان اين چيزي كه گفتي نبودم ولي گفتم همه يه جا باشيم تو يه عكس بهتره ديگه اين كارو كردم.  از آقاي شهركي هم معظرت ميخوام اگر خراب شده اگه كسي بگه بردارمش، برميدارم.


 همچين قشنگ گذاشتي كسي عكساي قبلي رو نديده باشه ميگه از اول بوده.

منم اول نفهميدم آقاي شهركي رو با فتوشاپ اوردي.

----------


## SONITAJ

> مثلا اگر کسی فروشگاه داره و با پست کار میکنه برای اعضا بفرسته و هزینشو درب منزل دریافت کنه :)


من هم موافق هستم ولی اگر دوست ندارید هزینه را قبل از ارسال فیلم آموزشی دریافت کنید لطفا هزینه ارسال پستی و هزینه انتشار را محاسبه و اینجا بگذارید به همراه یک شماره حساب اول هزینه را واریز بعد شما فیلم را پست کنید. اینجوری نه سیخ میسوزه و نه کباب هزینه ایی هم برای نهاد جمع میشود که می تونه برای نشست های بعدی یا هر مورد مربوط به نهاد استفاده بشود.یا موردی که آقای شهرکی مناسب میدونند. :تشویق: 
موافقید؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## amin7x

به نظر من توی یک پکیج DVD 8 گیگی ، اسکریپت جامعه مجازی و فیلم های نهاد رو به فروش بزارید.

----------


## vira1368

با سلام خدمت بزرگان ببخشید دخالت میکنم;
ولی اول ببینید اجازه انتشار برنامه ها هست یا نه، بعد در رابطه با تحویل گرفتنش صحبت کنید. چون یادمه یکسری از این کارها که در نشست انجام شد(نظیر :آموزشات و DVD های هدیه) در کنار صحبت های اصلی بگفته مهندس شهرکی برای این بود که افراد بهتر جذب بشن، و اگر قرار بود فقط آموزش باشه همه توی خونه هاشون میشستن و کسی دیگر هم سی دی هاش رو میفروخت.
هدف اصلی یادتون نره که قراره این نهاد ایجاد بشه و پابرجا بمونه
و یک نکته دیگه اینکه هم نیان و حرف های هم رو تایید کنن، این صفحه آخر همش شده راه برای دریافت آموزشات، لطف با پیام خصوصی بپرسید تا جواب داده بشه، قطعا اگر قرار باشه آموزشات نزد عموم قرار بگیره حتما توی سایت نهاد گذاشته میشه.

با تشکر از همه!

----------


## Veteran

اصلا دوست ندارم که مثل نشست اول دست روی دست بزاریم تا نشست بعدی !
بین نشست دوم بعد بیش از 4/5 ماه بعد از نشست اول برگذار شد.
اما چه کارایی بین این زمان انجام شد ؟ جز اینکه بیایم اینجا بکوبیم توی سره همدیگه ؟!

امیدوارم که بعد از اینکه جناب شهرکی از سفر برگشتند بتونیم کار رو شروع کنیم !
موارد 11 تا 13 اهداف نهاد رو میتونیم از همین الان شروع کنیم !

میتونیم برای برنامه نویسی وب سایت های مورد نیاز برای نهاد هم یک تیم تشکیل بدیم !
از اعضای نهاد
طراح که (color و Variant) رو داریم + دوستان دیگر در صورت اعلام.

برنامه نویس هم (جناب شهرکی,مهرداد,رضا شیخله,خودم)

پس منتظر چی هستم ؟!!

تولید فیلم های اموزشی رو هم میشه شروع کرد ! سرفصل تعیین بشه کارو میشه شروع کرد

نباید بشینیم تا نهاد ثبت بشه ! میتونیم از همین الان شروع کنیم
کارهای اداری ثبت نهاد و این دسته از کارها هم تا هفته اینده شروع میشه.

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

دوستان چرا بحث الکی میکنید ؟
اگه قراره فیلم آموزشی روز دوم نشست انتشار پیدا کنه ، بنده خودم فشرده سازی رو انجام میدم و اپلود میکنم
البته باید با اجازه جناب شهرکی و مهرداد عزیز باشه این موضوع.

درمورد کسانی که هم موقیت حضور رو پیدا نکردن ، حالا به هر دلیلی قرار نیست یه سری پاشن راه رو درست کنن باقی با 120 تا ویراژ بدن.
شما که شرکت نکردی توی این نشست به صورت نسبی باید از امکانات کمتری برخوردار بشی .

موضوع این تاپیک هم دیگه بسته بشه به نظرم بهتره ، ( طبق صحبت های انجام شده مراحل پیگیری نهاد دیگه توی فروم نیست یا حداقل میشه)

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بحث نکنید دوستان!
ما خیلی جلوتر رفتیم از نشست اول ! تو آموزش تو اعتماد به هم تو شناختمون تو تصمیماتمون
اینکه فیلمی منتشر بشه یا نه الان بحث ما نیست
فیلم ها ارشیو میشند  بعد اینکه به بک تعدادی رسید ( یا تولید شد ) تصمصمی گرفته میشه
من خیلی نمی خوام بکوبم کسایی که نتونستند بیان یا نیامدند چون میدونم مشکلات زیادی وجود داره اما همیشه با برنامه ریزی میشه به همه پیز رسید
هدف ما پول گرفتن از فروش 1 دیویدی و پست و اینا نبوده دوستان ! اینجوری میشه سرکیسه کردن خیلی ها
افکارمون و رشد بدیم
ما اهداف نهاد و جلو میبریم
عضو گیری میکنیم و سرویس میدیم | سرویس میگیریم
اموزش
دی وی دی ها ماهانه
ایمیل ها روزانه
پشتیبانی ها روزانه
ارسال پروژه و و همه تو قالب حق عضویت که همه پرداخت میکنیم انجام میشه
من نظرم اینه که با اجازه آقا مصطفی فیلم نشست اول و هرکسی خواست براش با هزینه خودش پست کنیم ( نه برای کسب درآمد - برای اینکه به خواستش برسه و اینجا هزینه دی ویدی + پست گرفته میشه و زحمت اینهمه کار ( رایت و ارسال ) هم هدیه به همه دوستان از طرف نهاد )
و پروژه انجام شده بره رو یک سایت به عنوان دمو + فیلم اون هم آپلود بشه
*تا قدرت بچه های نهاد و قدرت اینجور کلاس ها که غیر از خودم جمع شده از اساتید این حرفه هستند به رخ خیلی ها کشیده بشه تا محم تر از همیشه بتونیم بگیم ما میتونیم ! تا خیلی ها بتونند تشویق بشند و بدونند همه کارای ما در حد حرف نیست!*

----------


## Veteran

اقایون این بحث هارو فعلا بیخیال بشید !
بیاید کارهارو عملی کنیم ! 
اینکه بیایم بگین فیلم رو بزاریم یا نزاریم رو فعلا ول کنید !
شما دست به کار بشید من خودم ی سیستم بهتر از سیستمی که جناب شهرکی رو نوشت مینویسم واستون ( :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: )
ما توی نشست بحث اموزش هم داشتیم.نگران اینجور مسائل نباشید ! یکم کمک کنید اگر نهاد شروع بشه برنامه اموزشی هم داریم
====
اینجا نمیشه صحبت کرد !
باید ی سیستمی بنویسیم اختصاصی که اونجا صحبت کنیم ! اینجا هرکسی از راه میرسه ی نظر میده بحث رو عوض میکنه !

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> ما هم نگفتیم نهاد شروع بکار نکنه
> خودمم میدیدم که بعضیا دارن توی روند این نشست ها مشکل بوجود میارن اما خداروشکر ما تماشاگر بودیم
> چرا وقتی میشه با 2 3 تا دی وی دی مشکلو حل کرد این همه اعضا هزینه کنن و وقت بزارن و خیلیاشونم بخوان شرکت کنن اما شرایطشون جور نباشه بیایم هرکسیو که شرکت نکرده از گروه جدا بدونیم؟؟!!
> 
> این اعضا باید از جزئیات و بحث های نهاد اگاه باشن چه حاضرین چه غائبین!!
> حداقل یکی از حاضرین وبلاگنویسی کنه موضوعات انجمن و بحث های ردوبدل شده رو!!
> این که نمیشه خب


مشکل اینه که عجله داری :لبخند گشاده!: کلیت حرفارو بچه ها که گفتن.جزئیاتشم که آقای شهرکی یا کسه دیگه میاد میگه.حالا اگه حرف سر اون پروژه ی روز دومه که اون بحثش جداس(یعنی تصمیم گیریش با آقای شهرکیه).

----------


## Jarvis

داداش این بحثا برا چیه ؟
بزرگ ما استاد شهرکی هست .. صبر کنید خودش میاد بهتون جواب میده دیگه ...
تاپیک رو با این پست ها شلوغ نکنید لطفا ...

----------


## H:Shojaei

دوستان خواهشن بس كنيد ديگه همش اسپم از بس رفرش كرديم كه خسته شديم.
محسن جان شما كوتاه بيا
آقاي omidabedi دوستان كه گفتن اقاي شهركي ميان همه چيزو مشخص ميكنن
 اگر هم اين نشست ها چه فيلمهاش چه بحث هاش چه هر چيزيش بخواد حقي واسه كسي ادا كنه اون شخص آقاي شهركي ان كه واسه كارگاه آموزشي از صبح تا دقيقا ساعت 6 شب رو پاهاشون وايسادن و اين آموزش ها رو تدارك ديدن واسه بچه ها ايشون ميگن چي ميشه تمام.
خواهشن بحث علكي نكنيد. ما تو صفحه ي شماره ي 18 واسه مكان كه تقريبا لازمه با بچه ها بحث ميكرديم بعدش فهميديم نبايد تو اين تاپيك بحث ميكرديم و من خودم هرچي پست گذاشته بودم حذف كردم. شما به اين وضعيت دچار نشيد.
البته اين موضوع و انتشار فيلمها هم مهمه ولي بايد يه كم دندون رو جگر بذاريد آقاي شهركي هنوز بابلن برگردن همه چيز مشخص ميشه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

در ضمن اين هم لينك صفحه ي فيس بوك نهاد هست دوستان اگر دسترسي دارن بيان اين طور سوالات رو اونجا بپرسن هم $ M 3 H R D A D $  هست هم آقاي شهركي هم بقيه ي دوستان يا سوالاتون رو پيام خصوصي كنيد كه از فرد مورد نظر جواب بگيريد.
لینک صفحه فیسبوک نهاد

----------


## sh.n.n786

*درود و ... 
دوستان ممنون که مخالفت میکنید و آبرو داری میکنید 
دوستان دارن از من دفاع میکنند 
و اما جواب : 

تمام فیلم ها و آموزش ها برای همه هست منتها اون فیلم آموزشی ساختار یه جامعه مجازیه که قراره بزودی راه اندازی بشه اینطوری که نمیشه ... 
خوب همه به سورس برنامه دسترسی داشته باشند 
اما فکر میکنم این کار نمونه باشه و سورس و فیلم هردو رو آقای شهرکی انتشار بده 
اما شما هم حق بدین یه عده ای واقعا وقت گذاشتن با تمام مشکلات راه و ... تشریف آوردن و الان وقتشونو دوست دارن با کسی تقسیم کنند که اون هم از اعضای این نهاد هست 
و دوستان خواهشا احساسی برخورد نکنید این تند روی ها اصلا به نفع نهاد نو پای شما نیست 
یاد یه شعر از مولانا افتادم خالی از حکمت نیست

**آزمودم! مرگ مــن در زنـــدگی اســـت*
*چون رهی زین زندگی، پایندگیست*

----------


## Dead Space

من وقت خوندنه پست هاتون رو ندارم جناب omidabedi
اگر منطق داری شما ۱۰۰ بار بچه ها گفتن منتظر بمونید آقای شهرکی تشریف بیارن پاسختون رو بدن.
دیگه این همه جنگ و دعوا چیه تو تاپیک راه انداختید!!!!

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان بجای اینهمه توهین، بهتر نیست یکم منطقی صحبت کنیم؟ نا سلامتی برنامه نویس هستیم!
دقت کنید که نهاد بطور کلی با چند دسته از افراد مواجهه:
    - اعضای هیئت مؤسس و مدیره (کسانی که تا قبل از شکل گیری نهاد، در نشستها شرکت داشتن و بعدش هم در تصمیم گیریها مشارکت داده میشن و البته اعضای گروه بعدی (عادی)، بطور چرخشی برحسب صلاحیت وارد دسته هیئت مدیره - نه مؤسس - و ازش خارج میشن)
    - اعضای عادی (کسانی که صرفاً عضو نهاد میشن تا از مزایای اون استفاده کنن و طبیعتاً تا قبل از تشکیل نهاد، چون هنوز نهادی وجود نداره، حقی برای این دسته از اعضا هم وجود نخواهد داشت)
    - مشتریان (کسانی که سمت مقابل تجارت نهاد هستن و رضایت اونها شرط اصلی بقای نهاده و تا مشتری نباشه، درآمدی هم وجود نداره که نهاد بخواد بطور عادلانه بین اعضا توزیع کنه ولی فعلاً موضوع بحث ما نیستن)
    - اخلالگران (کسانی که قصد ایجاد مشکل در روند تشکیل نهاد و فعالیتش دارن و فعلاً تا قبل از تشکیل نهاد، نادیده میگیریم ولی یه جا فهرستشون رو ثبت میکنیم و وقتی نهاد تشکیل شد، با قوانین حقوقی با این عزیزان کار داریم)
دقت کنید که در روند حاکم بر حوزه IT کشور، اینقدر موانع بر سر راه تشکیل نهادی اینچنین وجود داره که عملاً فقط چند راه باریک و پر پیچ و خم وجود داره که بتونیم نهاد رو بی دردسر تشکیل بدیم و درنتیجه، تا قبل از تشکیل نهاد، بحثهای داخلی نهاد حتی بین اعضای عادی هم درز پیدا نمیکنه چون توی اون راههای باریک اینقدر سنگ میندازن که مسدود میشه! منظورم هیچ فرد خاصی نیست ولی افراد گروه چهارم، به راحتی میتونن خودشون رو جزو دسته دوم جا بزنن و احتیاط هم شرط عقله. فیلمهای آموزشی هم فعلاً در آرشیو نهاد ثبت میشه تا وقتی نهاد تشکیل شد، ازطریق سایتش بین اعضا توزیع بشه. بالأخره باید فرقی بین کسانی که کلی هزینه و زمان و انرژی صرف کردن و صدها و شاید بیش از هزار کیلومتر راه اومدن تا توی نشستها شرکت کنن و کسانی که کنار گود نشستن و میگن لنگش کن، وجود داشته باشه. فکر میکنم این قضیه، تعریف دقیق انصاف باشه. درسته؟
کلیات صحبتهای نهاد به بیرون درز پیدا میکنه و به اطلاع اعضا میرسه ولی جزئیات، خیر! کسانی که میگن فاصله ما دوره، دقت کنن که از نقاط دورتر از اونها هم کسانی که هم مجرد بودن و هم خرجشون پای خانواده بود و هم متأهل بودن و کلی مشکلات دیگه داشتن، اومدن توی نشستها شرکت کردن. حالا این دوستمون چون شیرازیه و همسر و فرزند خودم هم شیرازین، یه شوخی باهاشون میکنم: مشکل نیومدن از شیراز، راه دور نیست، نبودن حس و حالشه  :چشمک: 
خیلیها هم که میگن نشست تهران باشه و...، ببینیم توی نشست سوم چیکار میکنن. اگه خدا بخواد، همه زحمت ثبت و کارهای اداری نهاد رو میدیم به این عزیزان تا دیگه فاصله 4 ساعته رو بهانه نیومدن نکنن!
روی صحبتم با همه اعضای نهاده: وقتی یه فیلم اکران میشه، کسانی که سینما نمیرن و هزینه و وقت و انرژی برای این کار نمیگذارن، باید صبر کنن تا فیلم توی شبکه خانگی توزیع بشه و بعد اون رو تهیه و تماشا کنن و انتظار اینکه کسی از روی پرده براشون ضبط کنه و در اختیارشون بگذاره، عقلانی و منصفانه نیست.
پس یا مثل بقیه، آستینها رو بالا بزنین و یا علی بگین و مشارکت کنین تا سریعتر نهاد شکل بگیره و خودتون هم جزو هیئت مؤسس بشین، یا اینکه صبر کنین نهاد تشکیل بشه و بعد، من خودم شخصاً گزارش تمام کارهای نهاد و تمام مجموعه های آموزشی و... رو تقدیمتون میکنم. به قول معروف، اول برادریتون رو ثابت کنید، بعد ادعای ارث داشته باشین.
-----
موفق باشید.

----------


## Veteran

> توی اون راههای باریک اینقدر سنگ میندازن که مسدود میشه! منظورم هیچ فرد  خاصی نیست ولی افراد گروه چهارم، به راحتی میتونن خودشون رو جزو دسته دوم  جا بزنن و احتیاط هم شرط عقله


این مورد برای کارهای اداری هم باید مورد توجه قرار بگیره !
بهتره نیست از افرادی که در نشست حضور پیدا کردن یک نفر انتخاب بشه برای کارهای ثبت و ... ؟

----------


## omidabedi

> دوستان بجای اینهمه توهین، بهتر نیست یکم منطقی صحبت کنیم؟ نا سلامتی برنامه نویس هستیم!
> دقت کنید که نهاد بطور کلی با چند دسته از افراد مواجهه:
>     - اعضای هیئت مؤسس و مدیره (کسانی که تا قبل از شکل گیری نهاد، در نشستها شرکت داشتن و بعدش هم در تصمیم گیریها مشارکت داده میشن و البته اعضای گروه بعدی (عادی)، بطور چرخشی برحسب صلاحیت وارد دسته هیئت مدیره - نه مؤسس - و ازش خارج میشن)
>     - اعضای عادی (کسانی که صرفاً عضو نهاد میشن تا از مزایای اون استفاده کنن و طبیعتاً تا قبل از تشکیل نهاد، چون هنوز نهادی وجود نداره، حقی برای این دسته از اعضا هم وجود نخواهد داشت)
>     - مشتریان (کسانی که سمت مقابل تجارت نهاد هستن و رضایت اونها شرط اصلی بقای نهاده و تا مشتری نباشه، درآمدی هم وجود نداره که نهاد بخواد بطور عادلانه بین اعضا توزیع کنه ولی فعلاً موضوع بحث ما نیستن)
>     - اخلالگران (کسانی که قصد ایجاد مشکل در روند تشکیل نهاد و فعالیتش دارن و فعلاً تا قبل از تشکیل نهاد، نادیده میگیریم ولی یه جا فهرستشون رو ثبت میکنیم و وقتی نهاد تشکیل شد، با قوانین حقوقی با این عزیزان کار داریم)
> دقت کنید که در روند حاکم بر حوزه IT کشور، اینقدر موانع بر سر راه تشکیل نهادی اینچنین وجود داره که عملاً فقط چند راه باریک و پر پیچ و خم وجود داره که بتونیم نهاد رو بی دردسر تشکیل بدیم و درنتیجه، تا قبل از تشکیل نهاد، بحثهای داخلی نهاد حتی بین اعضای عادی هم درز پیدا نمیکنه چون توی اون راههای باریک اینقدر سنگ میندازن که مسدود میشه! منظورم هیچ فرد خاصی نیست ولی افراد گروه چهارم، به راحتی میتونن خودشون رو جزو دسته دوم جا بزنن و احتیاط هم شرط عقله. فیلمهای آموزشی هم فعلاً در آرشیو نهاد ثبت میشه تا وقتی نهاد تشکیل شد، ازطریق سایتش بین اعضا توزیع بشه. بالأخره باید فرقی بین کسانی که کلی هزینه و زمان و انرژی صرف کردن و صدها و شاید بیش از هزار کیلومتر راه اومدن تا توی نشستها شرکت کنن و کسانی که کنار گود نشستن و میگن لنگش کن، وجود داشته باشه. فکر میکنم این قضیه، تعریف دقیق انصاف باشه. درسته؟
> کلیات صحبتهای نهاد به بیرون درز پیدا میکنه و به اطلاع اعضا میرسه ولی جزئیات، خیر! کسانی که میگن فاصله ما دوره، دقت کنن که از نقاط دورتر از اونها هم کسانی که هم مجرد بودن و هم خرجشون پای خانواده بود و هم متأهل بودن و کلی مشکلات دیگه داشتن، اومدن توی نشستها شرکت کردن. حالا این دوستمون چون شیرازیه و همسر و فرزند خودم هم شیرازین، یه شوخی باهاشون میکنم: مشکل نیومدن از شیراز، راه دور نیست، نبودن حس و حالشه 
> خیلیها هم که میگن نشست تهران باشه و...، ببینیم توی نشست سوم چیکار میکنن. اگه خدا بخواد، همه زحمت ثبت و کارهای اداری نهاد رو میدیم به این عزیزان تا دیگه فاصله 4 ساعته رو بهانه نیومدن نکنن!
> ...


اقای شهرکی میشه یه درخواست کنم؟؟؟
نشست ها به این صورت باشه بهتر نیست
که ایران رو به 3 بخش شمال مرکز و جنوب تقسیم کنیم که تو این 3 بخش 1 الی 2 شهر مرکز بشن و نشستها توی اون شهر ها برای همون بخش برگزار بشه و بعد بحث های مطرح شده در نشست یا وبلاگنویسی بشه یا پادکست و یا به صورت ویدئوکست انتشار پیدا کنه برای 2 بخشی که نبودن و غائبین همون بخش؟؟؟
اینجوری یه نظم خاصی میگیره نشست ها و نهاد حالا فوقش 6 ماهی یکبار هم توی مرکز یه نشست کلی میزاریم که همه چه از جنوب چه از شمال شرکت کنن
اینجوری مشکل راه و هزینه ها به حداقل میرسه و افراد بیشتریم میتونن شرکت کنن
تا اینکه بدون برنامه توی هر شهر برگزار بشه و عده ای شاکی بشن عده ای راضی باشن
الان مثل از تهران تا بابل چقد راه بوده/3 4 ساعت فکر کنم دوستان از تهران پا نشدن بیان از ما شیرازیا =)) توقع دارید پاشیم بیایم حالا بحث حوصله جدا ولی خب مشکلات شخصی هم هست (نه راه و هزینه)

----------


## MMSHFE

فکر خیلی خوبیه. البته ما از این هم یک قدم جلوتر رفتیم. گفتیم هر کسی میتونه توی شهر خودش برای مکان نشستها و... بطور ثابت جایی رو درنظر بگیره، اعلام آمادگی برای کسب نمایندگی نهاد داشته باشه یا بگه که نشست بعدی رو اونجا بگذاریم. فعلاً نشست بعدی ما تهرانه. بعد از اون اگه خدا بخواد میایم شیراز. اما تا وقتی که نهاد شکل نگرفته و تعداد اعضای هیئت مدیره کم هست، نمیشه چند جا نشست برگزار کنیم. مثلاً خود من، چطوری میتونم همزمان هم تهران باشم، هم شیراز، هم بابل، هم اصفهان؟ بنابراین فعلاً تا وقتی که نهاد شکل نگرفته و نمایندگی رسمی تأسیس نکردیم، مجبوریم با فاصله زمانی بگذاریم که بتونیم در نشستهای مختلف حضور داشته باشیم. موفق باشید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

ما نشست گذاشتیم برای تصمیم گیری نهاد نه اینکه نشست بزاریم برای دوره و کارای جدی نهاد !
این نشست ها که قبل از شکل گیری نهاد هست باید حضور داشته باشند افراد تا هسته اصلی شکل بگیره
بعد از اون میشه منطقه ای کرد شمال جنوب شرق غرب
شما بعد 4 ماه اومدی 20 صفحه و رد کردی رسیدی به صفحه خالی باز شروع کردی به بحث کردند ؟
احترامی هم که برای کسی قائل نیستید 
جایگاه و مسئولیت هم برای کسی قائل نیستید !
حرف کسی هم که نمیتونه تموم کننده باشه ! 
جوری از جامعه open source دم میزنید که انگار ما یک لشکر ادم داریم و یک راه روشن !
ما داریم این وضعیت بد ایران و عوض میکنیم ! افکار خودمونو !
یک جاه هایی ما هم قوانین داریم که به یک سری ادم بگیم نه ! برخورد کنیم ! و و و ! شما میگی نمیتونیم ! خوب برو اونور جوب راهت از ما جدا !

----------


## omidabedi

> فکر خیلی خوبیه. البته ما از این هم یک قدم جلوتر رفتیم. گفتیم هر کسی میتونه توی شهر خودش برای مکان نشستها و... بطور ثابت جایی رو درنظر بگیره، اعلام آمادگی برای کسب نمایندگی نهاد داشته باشه یا بگه که نشست بعدی رو اونجا بگذاریم. فعلاً نشست بعدی ما تهرانه. بعد از اون اگه خدا بخواد میایم شیراز. اما تا وقتی که نهاد شکل نگرفته و تعداد اعضای هیئت مدیره کم هست، نمیشه چند جا نشست برگزار کنیم. مثلاً خود من، چطوری میتونم همزمان هم تهران باشم، هم شیراز، هم بابل، هم اصفهان؟ بنابراین فعلاً تا وقتی که نهاد شکل نگرفته و نمایندگی رسمی تأسیس نکردیم، مجبوریم با فاصله زمانی بگذاریم که بتونیم در نشستهای مختلف حضور داشته باشیم. موفق باشید.


مرکز هر قسمت باید شرایطشو داشته باشه خب/همشو که با هم نمیگیریم/مثلا هر 2 ماه یکبار به ترتیب شما مرکز جنوب
این هم درست نیست که شما بخواید به همه ی نشست ها برسید که یه فکریم برای اون میکنیم 
پس ما فعلا منتطر میمونیم
با تشکر

----------


## shpegah

بنده نیز به نوبه خودم از زحمات استاد شهرکی وجناب حسین زاده وسایر دوستانی که در نشست شرکت کردند تشکر میکنم وامیدوارم پوزش ما را از عدم حضورمان بپزیرید

ولی دوستان ما منتظر دستاورد سفرتون هستیم بالاخره باید یک حرکتی رو شروع کرد نمیدونم دوستان چرا اینقدر راحت وقت رو از دست میدهند الان هرکدوم چه وظیفه ای داریم چه کار کنیم که کار نهاد راه بیفته ؟
کی قراره تقسیم وظایف بشه ؟

----------


## Veteran

زمان همینجوری داره میره ! امروز هم تموم شد. امروز 4 شنبه.4 روز از تمام شدن نشست سپری شد./
اما هنوز چیزی خاصی مشخص نیست./
اگر قراره بر این باشه که فقط هرکسی اومد ی چیزه خلاف اون چیزی که ما فکر میکنیم بگه و بعد بیایم جوابشو بدیم,که نمیشه !
حداقل بیایم تصمیمات نهایی رو بگیریم !
تقسیم کارها انجام بشه ! در یک محیطی که اعضا همه حضور داشته باشن.مثل یاهو و .... صحبت بشه
گروه هایی برای انجام کار طراحی و برنامه نویسی سایت تشکیل بشه و دیگر کارها !

----------


## Jarvis

بنده هم با Veteran موافقم ... حداقل چار تا گروه مشخص بشه برای وبسایت نهاد ... که شروع کنیم کارو تا یه جاهایی پیش ببریم ... یه تقسیم وظایف هم انجام بدیم ...

----------


## MMSHFE

IMG_0158.jpg
IMG_0157.jpg
IMG_0156.jpg

----------


## MMSHFE

هاست هم برای سایت تهیه شده. به زودی فهرستی از کارهایی که توی سایت نهاد باید انجام بشه، همراه با مستنداتی درخصوص استانداردهای کدنویسی که باید رعایت بشه، در اختیار اعضای نهاد قرار خواهد گرفت تا کسانی که میتونن همکاری کنن، اعلام آمادگی کنن و تقسیم وظایف کنیم.

----------


## qartalonline

سلام
درسته من عضو نهاد نیستم ولی خوشحال میشم در زمینه html , css , js و jquery در خدمت نهاد باشم.

----------


## Jarvis

کل طراحی گرافیک سایت رو هم بسپرید به من  :لبخند گشاده!: 
یاورش استاد بشه!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

هیچ کار فردی انجام نمیشه
حد اقل کارگروه ها باید 2 نفره باشه تا رسالت کار تیمی انجام بشه و توش قدم بگیریم
هرکسی هم متقاضی همکاری هست باید از تکنولوژی ها روز استفاده کنه یا حد اقل یک نفر باید تو اون کارگروه همچین فعالیت و بتونه انجام بده

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام
 من مسئولیت نوشتن کدهای قالب وب سایت نهاد با html5وcss3 را می توانم به عهده بگیرم ولی چون توی php تازه کارهستم دراین باره نمی تونم کمک زیادی کنم.فقط کافیه یک توضیحاتی درباره قالبی که می خواهید به همراه لوگوی نهاد را به من بدهید تا انجامش بدهم . 



> کل طراحی گرافیک سایت رو هم بسپرید به من


من توی گرافیک خیلی وارد نیستم ولی من با آقای Variant با کمک هم می تونیم قالب و گرافیکش را برای شما درست کنیم با همکاری هم البته اگر ایشان موافق باشند.

----------


## diaoko89

سلام
دوستان چرا عجله میکنید ؟
لطفا انقدر اسپم ندید 
چند تا پست بالاتر جناب شهرکی اعلام کردن که قراره به زوری فهرست کارها و نیازمندی های سایت نهاد و ... اعلام بشه 
باور کنید همه ی ما علاقه مندیم که همکاری کنیم اگر علاقه مند نبودیم صدها کیلومتر رو راه نمی افتادیم بریم بابل توی نشست شرکت کنیم،ولی همونطور که مهرداد جان هم گفتن کار باید در قالب گروه و با مشارکت همه افراد علاقه مند به همکاری ،انجام بشه و این مشارکت وقتی انجام خواهد شد که جناب شهرکی نیازمندی های سایت نهاد رو اعلام بفرمایند پس نباید عجله کنیم
پس لطفا اینقدر بحث های الکی راه نندازید،تعداد صفحات این تاپیک به 20 رسیده که شاید 15،16 صفحه ش بحث های اضافی و انحرافی هست
حتما باید جناب شهرکی تاپیک رو ببندن که دیگه بحثهای بی نتیجه تموم بشه؟
باور کنید کسی از بیرون نهاد بیاد تو این تاپیک کلی بهمون میخنده و این خوب نیست برای گروهمون که قراره بزرگ بشه و کل ایران بشناسه نهادمون رو
میدونم همه دوست دارن که به نهاد کمک کنند و این جای تقدیر و تشکر داره،ولی بیاید سعی کنیم درست و با برنامه کار کنیم نه اینکه هرکی یه تصمیم بگیره و اینجا اعلام کنه

با تشکر از همه ی دوستای خوبم

----------


## SONITAJ

من هم میدانم باید منتظر تصمیم و خبر استاد شهرکی باید بود فقط خواستم از قبل اعلام آمادگی خودم را بیان کنم همین چون من موفق نشدم توی نشستها شرکت کنم .  :لبخند:  و این ناراحتی و نگرانی نداره دوست عزیز قبول ندارید؟ :متفکر:  :لبخند:

----------


## Dead Space

اینکه گرافیک سایت با من یا نمیدونم بخش کد زنی با منو فلانی که فکر نکنم منطق درستی باشه برای نهاد.
هر کسی دوست داشت می تونه عضو نهاد باشه ولی اینطور نیست که تا عضو شد بعد از ظهر بهش پروژه داده بشه.
چون ممکنه طرف سطح علمیش اجازه نده اون پروژه رو ببره جلو و روند تحویل پروژه رو با مشکل روبرو کنه.
باید سریعتر آزمون های نهاد بین کسانی که دوست دارن همکاری کنن به صورت آنلاین راه اندازی بشه و اعضای نهاد با شرکت در آزمون ها و پاس کردن هر آزمون مدرک اون مرحله رو از نهاد بگیرن.بعد از اون با توجه به پروژه ها و مدارکی که اعضای نهاد دارن بهشون پروژه داده بشه.در هر مرحله هم اگر شخص نیاز به آموزش داشت به صحبت هایی که شد آموزش رو در شهر خودش میگذرونه و مجددا در آزمون شرکت می کنه و مدرک اون سطح رو میگیره.

----------


## Jarvis

> اینکه گرافیک سایت با من یا نمیدونم بخش کد زنی با منو فلانی که فکر نکنم منطق درستی باشه برای نهاد.
> هر کسی دوست داشت می تونه عضو نهاد باشه ولی اینطور نیست که تا عضو شد بعد از ظهر بهش پروژه داده بشه.
> چون ممکنه طرف سطح علمیش اجازه نده اون پروژه رو ببره جلو و روند تحویل پروژه رو با مشکل روبرو کنه.
> باید سریعتر آزمون های نهاد بین کسانی که دوست دارن همکاری کنن به صورت آنلاین راه اندازی بشه و اعضای نهاد با شرکت در آزمون ها و پاس کردن هر آزمون مدرک اون مرحله رو از نهاد بگیرن.بعد از اون با توجه به پروژه ها و مدارکی که اعضای نهاد دارن بهشون پروژه داده بشه.در هر مرحله هم اگر شخص نیاز به آموزش داشت به صحبت هایی که شد آموزش رو در شهر خودش میگذرونه و مجددا در آزمون شرکت می کنه و مدرک اون سطح رو میگیره.


 :متعجب: 

 عزیز اینایی که شما میگی مال الان نیست ... مال زمانیه که نهاد رسماً کار خودش رو به عنوان یه شرکت شروع کنه ... الان مثلا اگه بخوایم بفهمیم کدوم اعضا در بخش گرافیک بهتر عمل میکنه ، کی باید این آزمون رو بگیره ؟ من میخوام الان آزمون گرافیک بدم ... شما از من آزمون میگیری یا ...
اینی که شما میگی الان نمیشه روش مانور داد ...  :چشمک:

----------


## qartalonline

> اینکه گرافیک سایت با من یا نمیدونم بخش کد زنی با منو فلانی که فکر نکنم منطق درستی باشه برای نهاد.
> هر کسی دوست داشت می تونه عضو نهاد باشه ولی اینطور نیست که تا عضو شد بعد از ظهر بهش پروژه داده بشه.
> چون ممکنه طرف سطح علمیش اجازه نده اون پروژه رو ببره جلو و روند تحویل پروژه رو با مشکل روبرو کنه.
> باید سریعتر آزمون های نهاد بین کسانی که دوست دارن همکاری کنن به صورت آنلاین راه اندازی بشه و اعضای نهاد با شرکت در آزمون ها و پاس کردن هر آزمون مدرک اون مرحله رو از نهاد بگیرن.بعد از اون با توجه به پروژه ها و مدارکی که اعضای نهاد دارن بهشون پروژه داده بشه.در هر مرحله هم اگر شخص نیاز به آموزش داشت به صحبت هایی که شد آموزش رو در شهر خودش میگذرونه و مجددا در آزمون شرکت می کنه و مدرک اون سطح رو میگیره.


دوست عزیز بله حرف شما درسته ولی منظور من گرفتن پروژه نبود. گفتم برای راه اندازی سایت نهاد اگه نیاز بود میتونم در سطح حرفه ای در خدمت باشم.

----------


## MMSHFE

فعلاً تا قبل از راه اندازی سایت، از دوستان ساکن تهران یا کرج، کسانی که میتونن مسئولیت پیگیری کارهای ثبت شرکت رو بعهده بگیرن، توی پیام خصوصی به بنده اطلاع بدن.

----------


## shpegah

دوستان یک خواهش داشتم امکان داره گروه نهاد رو به جای فیس بوک توی گوگل پلاس تشکیل بدیم
راستش استفاده از فی ل تر شکن سرعتو خیلی پایین میاره در ضمن همه جا هم نمیشه از ف ی لتر شکن استفاده کرد اکثر مواقع هم که قطع هست نمیدونم من که خیلی وقتم تلف میشه که کلا بیخیالش میشم ولی گوگل پلاس این مشکل رو نداره
ممنونم

----------


## ravand

> دوستان یک خواهش داشتم امکان داره گروه نهاد رو به جای فیس بوک توی گوگل پلاس تشکیل بدیم
> راستش استفاده از فی ل تر شکن سرعتو خیلی پایین میاره در ضمن همه جا هم نمیشه از ف ی لتر شکن استفاده کرد اکثر مواقع هم که قطع هست نمیدونم من که خیلی وقتم تلف میشه که کلا بیخیالش میشم ولی گوگل پلاس این مشکل رو نداره
> ممنونم


خب چرا از امکانات خارجی ها استفاده کنیم؟ مگه ایران شبکه ی اجتماعی نداره!!!!!!!!!!!
فرندفا و آی تگ و خیلی از شبکه های اجتماعی ایرانی!!!!!!!!
www.friendfa.com
www.iteg.ir
همین سایت آیتگ خودش برنده ی جایزه ی بهترین سایت توی یه جشنواره شده. خیلی ام خوب طراحی شده و محیط خیلی خوبی هم داره و نه سیاسی هست نه مطالب مبتذل توش رد و بدل میشه. و یک محیط با رعایت اخلاق.

----------


## Veteran

حالا اگر کار های رو به راه بشه واسه خودمون ی سایت بالا بیاریم که نیاز به این سایت ها دیگه نداشته باشیم !

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
اره بنظرم تویه سایت خود نهاد این اتفاق بیفته بهتره و گرنه همین سایت که مشکلی نداره.

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب یکسری موارد درخصوص سایت نهاد، قطعی شده که همینجا اعلام میکنم و دوستان برحسب تخصص خودشون، اعلام آمادگی کنن (ازطریق پیام خصوصی یا پیامک). فقط لطفاً توی پیامها نگین فلان بخش با من! قراره همکاری بشه و تقسیم وظایف انجام میگیره:
1- برنامه نویسی بصورت شئ گرا
2- معماری بصورت MVC جدید
3- قالب سایت بر مبنای طراحی Flat و حتی الأمکان با استفاده از تصاویر SVG
4- موتور قالب سایت Smarty
5- استفاده از استانداردهای روز HTML5 (با ساختار XHTML) و CSS3
6- استفاده از AJAX در بخشهای ضروری (سایت Full AJAX نیست)
طی یکی دو روز آینده، کسانی که ایده طراحی خوبی دارن، طرحهای پیشنهادی خودشون رو در قالب فایل PSD لایه باز به ایمیل mmshfe@gmail.com ارسال کنن.
امکاناتی که قراره در سایت باشه و باید توی طراحی شما، فضای مناسب برای اونها درنظر گرفته بشه (ترتیب خاصی نداره و با همکاری اعضا، تکمیل میشه) :
1- عضویت در سایت
2- امکان تکمیل پروفایل اعضا برمبنای مواردی که در پروفایل نمونه هست (فایل آپلود نمیشه بلکه پروفایل مرحله به مرحله تکمیل میشه و درصد تکمیل پروفایل هم مشخص میشه)
3- خبرنامه (ارسال اخبار جدید ازطریق ایمیل و پیامک - API در اختیار قرار خواهد گرفت)
4- امکان کار بصورت امن با درگاههای پرداخت آنلاین (اطلاعات درگاهها در اختیار قرار خواهد گرفت)
5- چت آنلاین بین اعضا با تکنیک COMET
6- نمایش نمونه کارها همراه با توضیحات و Screenshot بصورت Slideshow
7- مقالات کاربران و مقالات کلی نهاد
8- بخشنامه ها
9- معرفی نهاد
10- اخبار و گزارش کارها، سمینارها، نشستها به تفکیک عمومی و بخش ویژه اعضا (برای مثال، گزارش همراه با جزئیات نشستها فقط در اختیار اعضای نهاد هست و بازدیدکنندگان عادی، گزارش خلاصه رو میبینن)
11- معرفی و فروش محصولات نهاد (بسته های آموزشی و...)
12- حمایت از نهاد (Donation)
13- معرفی و حمایت از ایده ها
14- پرداخت حق عضویت نهاد توسط اعضا و گزارشگیری از پرداختهای قبلی
15- گزارش روند تکمیل پروژه های در دست اجرا
16- پروفایل کاربری (نمایش اطلاعاتی که کاربر بصورت عمومی اعلام میکند و پروژه های انجام شده و نقش کاربر در هر پروژه)
17- کلاسها و کارگاههای آموزشی (اعلان، ثبت نام، گزارش، آزمون، گواهی و...)
...

----------


## MMSHFE

ضمناً دامین org. هم برای نهاد ثبت شد.

----------


## Veteran

Pic0655.jpg
این ی عکس از ایران نهاد که با بچه رفته بودیم بابلسر

----------


## Jarvis

> طی *یکی دو روز آینده*، کسانی که ایده طراحی خوبی دارن، طرحهای پیشنهادی خودشون رو در قالب فایل PSD لایه باز به ایمیل mmshfe@gmail.com ارسال کنن.
> ...


 نمیشه یکم بیشتر وقت بدید ؟
الان من بخوام یه طرح بزنم خب توی یکی دو روز نمیشه طرح *خوب* زد ... !

و این که چرا قالب باید بر پایه ی Bootstrap باشه ؟ دلیل خاصی داره ؟ در اون صورت من که گرافیک کار میکنم باید تماشاچی باشم!

----------


## MMSHFE

علت استفاده از BootStrap در مرحله اول اینه که استاندارده، سریع میشه باهاش کار کرد و درصورت نیاز، قابلیت Customize بالایی هم داره. بعداً که سایت نهاد راه اندازی شد و کلاً نهاد دارای دفتر و تشکیلاتی شد و تونستیم ارتباط حضوری بیشتری داشته باشیم، CSS Base Template اختصاصی خودمون رو مینویسیم.

----------


## rezaonline.net

سلام
یه index بذارید روی سایت فعلا .
بنر هم بسازید توی سایتهامون بذاریم جهت معرفی عمومی .
منتظریم .
خدا قوت

----------


## Jarvis

> علت استفاده از BootStrap در مرحله اول اینه که استاندارده، سریع میشه باهاش کار کرد و درصورت نیاز، قابلیت Customize بالایی هم داره. بعداً که سایت نهاد راه اندازی شد و کلاً نهاد دارای دفتر و تشکیلاتی شد و تونستیم ارتباط حضوری بیشتری داشته باشیم، CSS Base Template اختصاصی خودمون رو مینویسیم.


 خب پس ظاهرا طراحی گرافیکی برای وبسایت در کار نیست که بنده بخوام کمک کنم!
خیلی دوست داشتم کمک کنم...
اوکی موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

چرا اتفاقاً طراحی گرافیکی داریم. شما هر طرحی که دوست دارین، ایجاد و ارسال کنید. هر طرحی که باشه، میتونیم BootStrap رو مطابق باهاش Customize کنیم که بشه اون طرح رو با BootStrap پیاده سازی کرد.

----------


## colors

اول این متن رو خواستم پ خ کنم به جناب شهرکی ولی منصرف شدم. 
لطفا دوستان هم نظر خودشونو در مورد نحوه اجرا و ... ارائه بدن.
-----------------------------------------
شدیدا توصیه میکنم که تاپیکی هم در نظر بگیریم که دوستان ایده های خودشونو بزارن که دیگر دوستان موافقت یا مخالفت خودشونو برای اون ایده مطرح کنن.
اصلا الان معلوم نیست میخوایم چیکار کنیم.
باید دوستان جمع شیم بگیم آقا رنگ اصلی نهاد به دلایلی باید این باشه! بعد بر اساس الگو و رنگ و فعالیت نهاد یه سری لوگو و بنر ساخته بشه و بعد از اینها به فکر خود سایت بود! 
پیش نمایش های از سایت با همکاری همه دوستان ساخته باشه. یعنی ایده ها تو طرح پیاده بشن و بشه بیشتر در موردشون نظر داد. *مثلا* اگر من پیش نمایش دلخواهم رو برای سایت نهاد ارائه کنم و در صورتی که مورد تایید نباشه, ناراحتی های به وجود میاد که اصلا خوب نیستن.
اصلا قرار نیست که سایت به دلخواه من یا کسی دیگه ای طراحی بشه! باید بر اساس قوانین و فعالیتمون باشه.
جسارت نباشه ولی من قطعا طراحی که از نظر اصول و قوانین درستو حسابی نباشه رو قبول نمیکنم, مخصوصا اینکه برای نهادی باشه که خودم یکی از عضوهاش و قراره تاثیرات زیادی بر بازار و دیدگاه ها داشته باشه!

به نظر من باید طراحی سایت بر اساس طراحی تخت باشه, بوت استرپ 2.3.2 بر اساس سکیومورفیزم طراحی شده و باید به نسخه جدیدش (3) رجوع کنیم که بر اساس قوانین طراحی تخت هست. همچنین سبک تر و استاندارد تر از نسخه های قبلیش است.

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

> Pic0655.jpg
> این ی عکس از ایران نهاد که با بچه رفته بودیم بابلسر


این عکسو کی گرفتید من ندیدم ؟

----------


## Jarvis

> چرا اتفاقاً طراحی گرافیکی داریم. شما هر طرحی که  دوست دارین، ایجاد و ارسال کنید. هر طرحی که باشه، میتونیم BootStrap رو  مطابق باهاش Customize کنیم که بشه اون طرح رو با BootStrap پیاده سازی  کرد.


 خب پس من از امروز شروع میکنم به طراحی اولیه ی Layout و اگر مایل باشید مراحل پیشرفت رو اینجا بزارم...




> به نظر من باید طراحی سایت بر اساس طراحی تخت باشه, بوت استرپ 2.3.2 بر اساس سکیومورفیزم طراحی شده و باید به نسخه جدیدش (3) رجوع کنیم که بر اساس قوانین طراحی تخت هست. همچنین سبک تر و استاندارد تر از نسخه های قبلیش است.


 البته همون نسخه ی 2.3.2 هم بر پایه ی سکیومورفیزم نیست و میشه گفت تو مایه های Fresh و این چیزا هستش ...

در مورد رنگ نهاد هم ، بنده چند تا رنگ استاندارد Flat Design اینجا میزارم .. دوستان می تونن به رنگ مورد نظرشون رأی بدن... تا رنگ نهاد رو هم انتخاب کنیم.

برای رابط کاربری سایت نهاد ایده های خوبی دارم که اگه خدا یاری کنه و بتونم این ایده ها رو پیاده سازی کنم خیلی خوب میشه.

----------


## Jarvis

رنگ های پیشنهادی من برای نهاد :
1-  مشتق شده از قرمز - این رنگ نشان میل شدید نسبت به چیزی یا کاری و نمادی از  حسرت، تمایل و اشتیاق است .قرمز رنگ عشق و خون است. قرمز رنگ جنگ و جرات و  جسارت است. قرمز رنگ نفسانیات و اعلام خطر است و سمبل عشق و تحرک. و بسیاری از کشو رها هم رنگ قرمز را رنگ شادی می‌‌دانند.
2-  مشتق شده از سبز - رنگ سرد - نشانگر آرامش، خوشبختی، سلامتی و پیروزی
3-  مشتق شده از سبز و خاکستری - رنگ سرد
4-  مشتق شده از صورتی - رنگ گرم - نماد عشق و امید
5-  آبی نفتی - مشتق شده از آبی معمولی - رنگ سرد - آبی مورد علاقه اکثر مردم می باشد

دوستان لطفا عدد رنگ مورد نظر رو ذکر کنید.

من خودم به شماره 1 رای میدم.

ویرایش پست : توضیحات به صورت مختصر هستش... برای توضیحات بیشتر می تونید توی اینترنت جستجو کنید چون رنگ ها همه مشتق شده هستند.

----------


## colors

من به گزینه 5 رای میدم

----------


## Veteran

منم به 5 رای میدم  :شیطان:

----------


## colors

البته بهتره که جناب Variant هم خصوصیات این رنگهارو بزاره که دوستان بهتر تصمیم بگیرن. مخصوصا بحث روانشناسیشون

----------


## diaoko89

نظر من هم 1 و 5 هست
رنگ گزینه 1 شاداب و سرزنده تره و رنگ گزینه 5 رسمی و عامه پسند تر

----------


## qartalonline

فعلا گزینه 1 و 5 بهتره ولی بعد از مشخص شدن ساختار قالب میشه بهتر نظر داد.

به نظر من نیازی به استفاده از BootStrap نیست. چون فقط یه سری امکانات ضروری داره. و باعث محدودیت در طراحی میشه.

من میتونم در زمینه کد نویسی اصولی قالب مطابق با استاندارد w3c + سازگاری با همه مرورگرها + html 5 + css3 همکاری کنم.
اگه خواستید میشه قالب رو بصورت ریسپانسیو نیز طراحی کرد.

----------


## Jarvis

البته این نکته رو هم اضافه کنم که اگه بتونیم برای Glyph ها و آیکون های سایت از تصاویر SVG استفاده کنیم بهتره ... هم حجم کمتری دارن و هم مناسب کار ما هستند... صرف با استفاده از SVG هاست به نظرم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سیستم قالبپذیر باشه بهتره چون میشه تغییرات داد
سیستم رزومه نویسی هم داشته باشه که من تو یکی از تاپیک ها بحث کردم قبلا
سیستم استخدام بانک سینا هم همینه
هر فیلد و سطر و فرم سازی میشه اضافه کرد و بعد اون جستجو های خوبی میشه ساخت

----------


## Veteran

> سیستم قالبپذیر باشه بهتره چون میشه تغییرات داد


یکی از دلایل استفاده از موتور قالب SMARTY همینه

----------


## Jarvis

خب این Layout رو خیلی سریع در عرض 30 دقیقه زدم ... این قسمت هایی هم که می بینید بستگی به نظر دوستان داره که اینا باشن یا چیزه دیگه ... یا اصلا نباشن
http://img.majidonline.com/show/2968...web_layout.png
مسلما توی طرح اصلی یه سری جزئیات هم رعایت میشه .. پس به جزئیات خرده نگیرید ..
در مورد منو ها هم باید بگم ایده ی خودم این بود که گروه بندی کنم و شد این...
ممنون میشم دوستان هر چه زودتر نظرات رو بفرمایند تا پیاده سازی Layout رو شروع کنم

----------


## ***BiDaK***

واسه رنگ مد نظر نهاد اگه نهاد میخواد رنگش تک باشه خوب پس بعضی ازین رنگها مال اپراتورهاس ولی اگه اهمیت نداره که هیچی.
از بین این رنگ ها 1 بنظر بهتر دربیاد.

----------


## colors

> البته این نکته رو هم اضافه کنم که اگه بتونیم برای Glyph ها و آیکون های سایت از تصاویر SVG استفاده کنیم بهتره ... هم حجم کمتری دارن و هم مناسب کار ما هستند... صرف با استفاده از SVG هاست به نظرم.


برای استفاده از SVG کاملا موافقم

----------


## engmmrj

SVG چی هست ؟

----------


## colors

> SVG چی هست ؟


*اینجارو* ببین خیلی خوب متوجه میشی(نمونه مثال)

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
بنظرم رنگ شماره 1 خوبه
layout شما هم جالبه اما بالای آخرین پروژه های تکمیل شده یک قسمت بزارید بزرگ واسه عضو گرفتن.(نظر شخصی)

----------


## 2undercover

به نظر من که رنگ شماره ی یک زیاد جالب نمیشه!

نهاد قراره برای *حمایت* از برنامه نویس ها باشه پس باید از یک رنگ آرامش دهنده استفاده بشه نه یک رنگ تنش زا!

به نظر من رنگ 3 مناسب تره.

----------


## MMSHFE

Bootstrap از شرایط قالب سایت حذف شد.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام
رنگ 3و5 مناسب تره هم آرامش بخشه و هم یک حس خوب را به بیننده منتقل میکنه . ولی رنگ 1خیلی خوب نیست چون مواردی که شما ذکر کردید شاید درست باشه ولی جنبه دیگه ایی هم داره و 
این هست: استرس آور هست،اگر مدام ازش استفاده بشه یا زیاد بهش خیره بشی چشم را خسته می کنه و خستگی چشم باعث میشه چشم نتواند دقیق ببیند ودرنهایت مغز قادر نخواهد بود تصمیم صحیحی اتخاذ کند و این موردمی تونه مشکلاتی ایجاد کنه.(البته نظر من هست.) :چشمک:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Jarvis

خب پس رنگ 5 رو به عنوان رنگ اصلی نهاد استفاده میکنیم ... این رنگ باید توی بنرهامون و کلن هر جایی یه چیزی طراحی می کنیم استفاده بشه
دوستان در مورد Layout اگه نظری دارید بفرمائید تا زودتر پیاده سازیش رو شروع کنم.

----------


## navid3d_69

> Bootstrap از شرایط قالب سایت حذف شد.


چرا؟ خیلی خوب هست که

----------


## qartalonline

> خب پس رنگ 5 رو به عنوان رنگ اصلی نهاد استفاده میکنیم ... این رنگ باید توی بنرهامون و کلن هر جایی یه چیزی طراحی می کنیم استفاده بشه
> دوستان در مورد Layout اگه نظری دارید بفرمائید تا زودتر پیاده سازیش رو شروع کنم.


از نظر من Layout خوبه. بعد تکمیل زیباتر هم میشه.

----------


## SONITAJ

> نقل قول نوشته شده توسط Variant  
> خب پس رنگ 5 رو به عنوان رنگ اصلی نهاد استفاده میکنیم ... این رنگ باید توی بنرهامون و کلن هر جایی یه چیزی طراحی می کنیم استفاده بشه
> دوستان در مورد Layout اگه نظری دارید بفرمائید تا زودتر پیاده سازیش رو شروع کنم


من هم موافق هستم

----------


## Tarragon

با سلام
در ضمن خواستم بگم اگر بشه سعی کنیم از الگو های ایرانی استفاده کنیم منظورم طرح های اسلیمی و غیره هستش اینجوری باعث می شه جلوه بصری خوبی داشته باشه.

----------


## Jarvis

> با سلام
> در نظر خواستم بگم اگر بشه سعی کنیم از الگو های ایرانی استفاده کنیم منظورم طرح های اسلیمی و غیره هستش اینجوری باعث می شه جلوه بصری خوبی داشته باشه.


 این خوبه که بخوایم از الگوهای ایرانی استفاده کنیم ... ولی الان عُرف جامعه اینو میگه که معمولا سایت های مذهبی و توی این رِنج از طرح های اسلیمی استفاده میکنن ... نه یک سایتی که داره توی حوزه ی برنامه نویسی کار میکنه ...
یکم دقت کنید می بینید صحبت شما رو اینجا نمیشه روش کار کرد.
هر چیزی برای یه جایی استفاده داره

----
دارم روی رابط کاربری کار میکنم و فعلا تا همون کادر ورود کاربران پیش رفتم .. تموم بشه میزارم ملت فیض ببرن .. ضمنا برای کنترل پنل ها هم یه طرح خوب پیدا کردم.

----------


## MMSHFE

دقت کنید که هر رنگی تثبیت میشه، دیگه بعنوان رنگ Brand نهاد شناخته خواهد شد و همه جا، رنگ غالب طراحیهای ما خواهد بود. این پیشنهاد دوستم ****BiDaK**** بود که پیشنهاد خیلی خوبی هم هست (اینکه با رنگ اختصاصی خودمون شناخته بشیم). مثلاً الآن هرجا یک مربع زردرنگ ببینید، یاد ایرانسل میفتین. یا رنگ بنفش نماد رایتل شده. پس در انتخاب رنگ، نهایت دقت رو داشته باشین و رنگی رو انتخاب کنید که دو روز دیگه ازش خسته نشین.

----------


## Tarragon

> این خوبه که بخوایم از الگوهای ایرانی استفاده کنیم ... ولی الان عُرف جامعه اینو میگه که معمولا سایت های مذهبی و توی این رِنج از طرح های اسلیمی استفاده میکنن ... نه یک سایتی که داره توی حوزه ی برنامه نویسی کار میکنه ...
> یکم دقت کنید می بینید صحبت شما رو اینجا نمیشه روش کار کرد.
> هر چیزی برای یه جایی استفاده داره
> 
> ----
> دارم روی رابط کاربری کار میکنم و فعلا تا همون کادر ورود کاربران پیش رفتم .. تموم بشه میزارم ملت فیض ببرن .. ضمنا برای کنترل پنل ها هم یه طرح خوب پیدا کردم.


فکر نمی کنم.
مثلا نمادی مثل لوبیا واسه سایت های مذهبی استفاده نمی شه.

----------


## Jarvis

> فکر نمی کنم.
> مثلا نمادی مثل لوبیا واسه سایت های مذهبی استفاده نمی شه.


 به هر حال هم نظر شما و هم نظر بقیه محترم هستش

----------


## shpegah

به نظر من چون اسم نهاد شده ایران نهاد لازمه بادیدن سایت نام سایت برای بیننده تداعی بشه تا اسم توذهنش بشینه
پیشنهاد من اینکه از پرچم ایران استفاده بشه وچون هدفش برنامه نویسی php است از رشته ای از صفر ویک وکلمه php استفاده بشه تا اینجا فکر کنم با SVG بشه و برای تداعی نام نهاد تنها چیزی که به نظر من رسید یک تعداد دست هست که دست به دست هم دادن یا یک چیزی شبیه به بیعت کردن که دستها رو روهم میزارن من ایده ام این بود که 
ترکیب این دستها شبیه به یک پرنده بشه که به سمت پرچم ایران که زمینه اش با صفر ویک پر شده پرواز کنه 
در اینصورت شاید خیلی رنگ نیاز نباشه وفقط برای نمادینه شدن بارنگ از یک رنگ منحصر به فرد استفاده بشه مثلا تورنگهای شما زرشکی نبود نمیگم رنگ خوبیه ولی اگر طیف رنگی از زرشکی تا طوسی باشه که مقدار طوسی آن بیشتر باشه که رنگ آزار دهنده ای نشه نماد مامیشه رنگ طوسی که ابتدای آن با زرشکی شروع میشه (منظورمو بایک نمونه رنگ تهیه میکنم)
تانظر شما چی باشه

----------


## Jarvis

> به نظر من چون اسم نهاد شده ایران نهاد لازمه بادیدن سایت نام سایت برای بیننده تداعی بشه تا اسم توذهنش بشینه
> پیشنهاد من اینکه از پرچم ایران استفاده بشه وچون هدفش برنامه نویسی php است از رشته ای از صفر ویک وکلمه php استفاده بشه تا اینجا فکر کنم با SVG بشه و برای تداعی نام نهاد تنها چیزی که به نظر من رسید یک تعداد دست هست که دست به دست هم دادن یا یک چیزی شبیه به بیعت کردن که دستها رو روهم میزارن من ایده ام این بود که 
> ترکیب این دستها شبیه به یک پرنده بشه که به سمت پرچم ایران که زمینه اش با صفر ویک پر شده پرواز کنه 
> در اینصورت شاید خیلی رنگ نیاز نباشه وفقط برای نمادینه شدن بارنگ از یک رنگ منحصر به فرد استفاده بشه مثلا تورنگهای شما زرشکی نبود نمیگم رنگ خوبیه ولی اگر طیف رنگی از زرشکی تا طوسی باشه که مقدار طوسی آن بیشتر باشه که رنگ آزار دهنده ای نشه نماد مامیشه رنگ طوسی که ابتدای آن با زرشکی شروع میشه (منظورمو بایک نمونه رنگ تهیه میکنم)
> تانظر شما چی باشه


 این چیزی که شما می فرمائید در نهایت یه چیزه شلوغی میشه ... به نظر بنده برای اینجور کارها لوگو باید کاملا ساده باشه به شکلی که فیسبوک و نوکیا و... همونجوری لوگو زدن ...
شرکت های بزرگ رو ببینید ... یه لوگوی کوچیک دارن که مثلا فیسبوک اومده حرف f رو گذاشته توی یه مربع ... و یه لوگوی معمولی دارن که بهش میگن تایپوگرافی ... که فیسبوک اسم خودش رو نوشته ...
همینطور Github - LinkedIn... ما هم اول باید مشخص کنیم که دامنه ی فعالیتمون داخلی هست یا خارجی ... حتی اگه احتمالش هست که بعدا دامنه ی فعالیتمون خارجی هم بشه باید یه لوگوی انگلیسی هم داشته باشیم
ولی برای ابتدای کار ، پیشنهاد من اینه که از یک سمبل برای لوگوی کوچیک نهاد استفاده بکنیم ... مثلا یک دست ... و لوگوی اصلی هم تایپوگرافی اسم نهاد باشه ...
اینطوری با SVG هم خیلی راحت می تونیم پیادش کنیم .. درست مثل Github ...

----------


## shpegah

0و1
ویا
0,1
بارنگ پرچم ایران چطوره؟ ویاPHP بااین رنگ ویا مثلا

----------


## MMSHFE

نظرتون درمورد یک دست که حرف i رو نگه داشته و خود حرف i هم بصورت ترکیب عدد 1 (ستون i) و 0 (نقطه i) هست چیه؟ حالا فوقش میتونیم اون دست رو با یک طیف Gradient از رنگهای پرچم ایران رنگ آمیزی کنیم.
یا مثلاً چهار تا دست از آرنج به پایین که عمود بر هم هستن و هرکدوم، مچ دست دیگه رو گرفتن و تشکیل یک مربع میدن و وسط این مربع، i رو به شکلی که گفتم بگذاریم. حالا میتونیم i رو (که نماد ایرانه) با رنگهای پرچم رنگ کنیم یا دستها رو (هرکدوم بنظرتون بهتر میشه)

----------


## MMSHFE

ضمناً هدف نهایی ما PHP نیست و نمیخوایم به همین زمینه محدود باشیم. پس از نمادهای PHP توی لوگوی نهاد استفاده نشه، بهتره.

----------


## colors

به نظرمن لوگوی ما *نباید* تداعی کننده پرچم ایران باشه. شاید یه روزی پارو فراتر از ایران گذاشتیم, در این صورت ماهم مث تمامی شرکتهای بزرگ در هر زمینه ای لوگوی داریم که هیچ اشاره ای به کشور خودشون ندارن!

در کل به نظرم از تایپوپرافی تو لوگو استفاده نشه. لوگوی هم باید با ته رنگ ی از رنگ ثابتمون و رنگ سبز باشه. ایده دوستمون shpegah در پست شماره 820 هم اگه ساده گرایی بشه, خوبه.

----------


## Jarvis

> نظرتون درمورد یک دست که حرف i رو نگه داشته و خود حرف i هم بصورت ترکیب عدد 1 (ستون i) و 0 (نقطه i) هست چیه؟ حالا فوقش میتونیم اون دست رو با یک طیف Gradient از رنگهای پرچم ایران رنگ آمیزی کنیم.
> یا مثلاً چهار تا دست از آرنج به پایین که عمود بر هم هستن و هرکدوم، مچ دست دیگه رو گرفتن و تشکیل یک مربع میدن و وسط این مربع، i رو به شکلی که گفتم بگذاریم. حالا میتونیم i رو (که نماد ایرانه) با رنگهای پرچم رنگ کنیم یا دستها رو (هرکدوم بنظرتون بهتر میشه)


 ببینید ما می تونیم از دو تا دست استفاده کنیم که به همدیگه دست دادن ... خیلی ساده این میشه سمبل همکاری و حمایت ... یه تایپوگرافی هم طراحی می کنیم میزاریم بالاش ...
هم ساده میشه ... هم به راحتی میشه با SVG پیادش کرد ...

----------


## Jarvis

ببینید ... این لینک ها رو ببنید ... دو دست که با هم دست داده نماد همکاری و حمایت هستش ...
http://www.google.com/imgres?start=1...2&tx=125&ty=62
----
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...QxiAwBQ&iact=c
----
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...QxiAwBw&iact=c
----
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...QxiAwAw&iact=c

از بین لینک ها یکی هست که به رنگ سیاه هست .. اون خیلی به درد کارمون میخوره و با SVG هم راحت میشه به حالت پیکتوگرام و Glyph پیادش کرد ...

حالا اگه همه مایل بودند یه تایپوگرافی یا اضافات دیگه براش در نظر می گیریم.

----------


## MMSHFE

خوبه ولی شخصاً بنظر من اگه i رو یه جورایی با ترکیب همون 0 و 1 توی لوگو بگذاریم، بد نباشه. اینطوری هم معرف Iran میشه و هم معرف برنامه نویسی.

----------


## Jarvis

> خوبه ولی شخصاً بنظر من اگه i رو یه جورایی با ترکیب همون 0 و 1 توی لوگو بگذاریم، بد نباشه. اینطوری هم معرف Iran میشه و هم معرف برنامه نویسی.


 خب 0 و 1 به نظر من تداعی کننده ی برنامه نویسی هستش .. ولی شما مگه نگفتید بعدا شاید بخوایم طراحان رو هم وارد کارمون بکنیم ؟ و گفتید کارمون رو گسترش بدیم ...؟ اونوقت 0 و 1 با گرافیک فکر نکنم زیاد همخونی داشته باشه !
به نظر من از 0 و 1 استفاده نکنیم بهتره ... همین دست ها رو می تونیم به عنوان نماد خودمون استفاده کنیم ... حالا فوقش یه دونه i ـه طرح دار هم کنارش بذاریم که اختصاصی خودمون بشه ...
ولی برای بالای سایت می تونیم از شیوه ی شرکت های بزرگی مث گوگل و فیسبوک که یه تایپوگرافی ساده رو گذاشتن استفاده کنیم.
الان دیگه همه چی شده ساده گرایی ... دیگه طرح های شلوغ مورد پسند قرار نمیگیرن .. طرح هایی که کاربر خسته بشه تا بیاد بفهمه که فلان آرم داره چی رو می رسونه .. الان باید جوری طرح زد که شخص با اولین نگاه تا ته خط بره که نهاد ما حداقل کارش همکاری و حمایت هستش ...

----------


## Jarvis

دوستان ببخشید من هی پست میدم
من روی تک تک نظرات دقت دارم و نظر همه ی دوستان محترم هستش برام ..
میخواستم ببینم از بین این فونت ها که سازگاری با وب هم دارن کدوم رو می پسندید ... ؟ با توجه به معیارهایی مانند رسمی بودن و...


برای فونت فارسی یکی از اینا رو قصد دارم بزارم ... و برای بعضی از جاها که انگلیسی هست ( مث آدرس لینک سایتها و... ) از فونت عالی ـه ubuntu که در این لینک برای استفاده در وب موجوده ، استفاده کنم. این فونت هم از نظر پیکسل بندی اصولی هستش و هم تمام حالات نوشتاری مث Bold و Light و... رو داره که راست کار خودمونه...

----------


## colors

> رح هایی که کاربر خسته بشه تا بیاد بفهمه که فلان آرم داره چی رو می رسونه .. الان باید جوری طرح زد که شخص با اولین نگاه تا ته خط بره که نهاد ما حداقل کارش همکاری و حمایت هستش ...



اینو دیگه از خودت اومدی ها! الان تمام طراح ها سعی میکنن طرحی رو اجرا کنن که ذهن مخاطب رو قلقلک بده. یعنی کاربر نباید سریع بفهمه چه مفهومی داره! مطمئنا مزایایی این شیوه رو هم میدونی! این تایپو گرافی ساده ای که بالای سایت ها میبینی برای جلب سریع کاربر به کار گرفته میشه. یعنی سعی میکنن بالاترین نقطه سایت که همون لوگو میشه رو خیلی واضح به کابر برسونن که تو چه سایتی قرار داره. 

ضمنا به همین خاطر تو پست بالا گفتم که تو لوگو تایپوگرافی نباشه تا تو سایت و ... همزان با استفاده از لوگو و متن لوگومو و اسممون تثبیت پیدا کنه. نثلا کنار یا زیرش بزنیم "ایران نهاد" یا ... . (سایت مایکروسافت)

----------


## Jarvis

> اینو دیگه از خودت اومدی ها! الان تمام طراح ها سعی میکنن طرحی رو اجرا کنن که ذهن مخاطب رو قلقلک بده. یعنی کاربر نباید سریع بفهمه چه مفهومی داره! مطمئنا مزایایی این شیوه رو هم میدونی! این تایپو گرافی ساده ای که بالای سایت ها میبینی برای جلب سریع کاربر به کار گرفته میشه. یعنی سعی میکنن بالاترین نقطه سایت که همون لوگو میشه رو خیلی واضح به کابر برسونن که تو چه سایتی قرار داره. 
> 
> ضمنا به همین خاطر تو پست بالا گفتم که تو لوگو تایپوگرافی نباشه تا تو سایت و ... همزان با استفاده از لوگو و متن لوگومو و اسممون تثبیت پیدا کنه. نثلا کنار یا زیرش بزنیم "ایران نهاد" یا ... . (سایت مایکروسافت)


 از خودم نیومدم سامان جان!
من با یه تیم حرفه ای گرافیک همکاری میکنم و اونا هم همینجوری طرح می زنن و اتفاقا خیلی هم کارمون رو دوست دارن ...
ولی میگم .. من توی نهاد هیچوقت سعی ندارم نظر خودم رو تثبیت کنم .. من حرفم حرف اکثریت هستش .. اگه اکثریت دلشون میخواد که لوگو اینجوری باشه .. اوکی .. من اینجوری طرحش رو میزنم
نظر شما هم محترم.
ولی فعلا لوگو رو بزاریم بعد از طرح وبسایت .. یکی یکی به ترتیب میریم جلو ...

----------


## colors

> از خودم نیومدم سامان جان!
> من با یه تیم حرفه ای گرافیک همکاری میکنم و اونا هم همینجوری طرح می زنن و اتفاقا خیلی هم کارمون رو دوست دارن ...


مطمئن باش اگه تیمی که این اصول و قواعد رو نمیدونه یا رعایت نمیکنه, *حرفه ای نیست*!



> ولی میگم .. من توی نهاد هیچوقت سعی ندارم نظر خودم رو تثبیت کنم .. من حرفم حرف اکثریت هستش .. اگه اکثریت دلشون میخواد که لوگو اینجوری باشه .. اوکی .. من اینجوری طرحش رو میزنم.نظر شما هم محترم.


خدایی نکرده منم نمیگم که شما سعی داری این کارو و بکنی و اتفاقا از ایده هات هم دارم لذت میبرم. من میگم طبق اصول و قواعد پیش بریم.



> ولی فعلا لوگو رو بزاریم بعد از طرح وبسایت .. یکی یکی به ترتیب میریم جلو


اینو دیگه ...! محمد عزیز تمام دنیا قبل از اینکه سایتو طراحی کنن به کارت لوگو, کارت ویزیت, و برشور و ... غیره طرف نگاه میکنن بعد سایت میزنن. *یعنی بر اساس پیشن نیازها یه مهمترینش لوگو هست سایت میزنن.*

----------


## Jarvis

> اینو دیگه ...! محمد عزیز تمام دنیا قبل از اینکه سایتو طراحی کنن به کارت لوگو, کارت ویزیت, و برشور و ... غیره طرف نگاه میکنن بعد سایت میزنن. *یعنی بر اساس پیشن نیازها یه مهمترینش لوگو هست سایت میزنن.*


 خب پس چرا زودتر از این که طرح وبسایت رو شروع کنم ، مسئله ی لوگو رو مطرح نکردید ؟  :متفکر:  من منظورم این بود که حالا که طرح رابط کاربری رو شروع کردم تمومش کنم .. تموم که شد میریم سراغ لوگو و اونوقت فقط کافیه بزارمش بالای سایت...

*لوگو رو هم باید Flat بزنیم*

ول کن اینا رو حاج سامان  :لبخند گشاده!:  ... فعلا رو فونت ها نظرت رو بگو ...

----------


## colors

> خب پس چرا زودتر از این که طرح وبسایت رو شروع کنم ، مسئله ی لوگو رو مطرح نکردید ؟  من منظورم این بود که حالا که طرح رابط کاربری رو شروع کردم تمومش کنم .. تموم که شد میریم سراغ لوگو و اونوقت فقط کافیه بزارمش بالای سایت...
> 
> *لوگو رو هم باید Flat بزنیم*
> 
> ول کن اینا رو حاج سامان  ... فعلا رو فونت ها نظرت رو بگو ...


بابا من تو چند پست عقب تر اشاره کرده بودم که باید اول رنگ و لوگوی و یه سری چیزا مشخص بشه بعد بریم سراغ وب سایت.
الانم مشکلی نیست. ایده لوگورو همینجوری ادامه بدیم تا نظرات دوستان دیگه هم بیاد بعد لوگو رو قطعی کنیم.
*آره کلا برو تو طراحی FLAT*.

اگه بریم تو طراحی تخت بنظرم بهترین فونت همین *نسخ عربی* است. چون تو تمام سایزها تقریبا نمایش یکسانی داره, اما با یکان فقط سایزهای 13-18-22 و چندتا سایز بزرگتر که به دردمون نمیخوره.

اتفاقا الان دارم رو یه پروژه کار میکنم که طراحیش تخته. انواع و اقسام فونت هار و تست کردم و فقط همین نسخ جواب میده.
*رای من نسخ عربی*.

----------


## Jarvis

خب پس من الان مجبورم رابط کاربری رو ول کنم .. بچسبم به لوگو ... البته اگه چند تا پست جلوتر یه نفر نیاد بگه رابط کاربری چی شد ! :|

----------


## colors

> خب پس من الان مجبورم رابط کاربری رو ول کنم .. بچسبم به لوگو ... البته اگه چند تا پست جلوتر یه نفر نیاد بگه رابط کاربری چی شد ! :|


نه شما زحمت لوگو رو بکش اگه کسی سوال یا درخواستی داشت با من

----------


## diaoko89

> خب 0 و 1 به نظر من تداعی کننده ی برنامه نویسی هستش ..


محمد عزیز آیا صفر و یک فقط تداعی کننده برنامه نویسی هست؟ دنیای کامپیوتر و دیجیتال کلا زیر بناش صفر و یک هست و فعالیت نهاد ما هم در دنیای کامپیوتر هست تاجایی که اطلاع داریم،اینطور نیست؟
البته این نظر من هست و دلیل نمیشه که صد در صد درست باشه
در مورد نوع فونت منم با نظر سامان جان موافقم همون نسخ عربی خوبه  :چشمک: 

در ضمن یه خسته نباشید هم بهت بدهکاریم،ممنون بابت زحماتی که میکشی دوست عزیزم  :لبخند:

----------


## Veteran

جناب شهرکی ماکه میخوایم از اسمارتی استفاده کنیم
دیگه نباید منتظر قالب باشیم ! نه ؟
کاره برنامه نویسی رو هم شروع کنیم !
کد هارو با یک لایه نمایش ساده مینویسم(یا با استفاده از bootstrap) تا وقتی که قالب اماده بشه !

----------


## colors

> جناب شهرکی ماکه میخوایم از اسمارتی استفاده کنیم
> دیگه نباید منتظر قالب باشیم ! نه ؟
> کاره برنامه نویسی رو هم شروع کنیم !
> کد هارو با یک لایه نمایش ساده مینویسم(یا با استفاده از bootstrap) تا وقتی که قالب اماده بشه !


صبحان عزیز عجله نکن. تا لوگو کامل و تموم نشه نمیشه هیچ کاری انجام داد.
اجازه بدین لوگو تموم بشه بعد در مورد طرح بصری سایت هم ایده ها و نظرات رو جمع و نهایتا نتیجه گیری میکنم و شروع به کدنویسی سمت کاربر میکنیم تا پیش نمایشهای زنده ای داشته باشیم و بعدا سراغ سمت سرور میریم و کارهارو انجام میدیم.

*لطفا دوستانی که تو زمنیه گرافیک تجربه ای دارن بیان و تو این بحثها شرکتت کنن که زودتر و بهتر به نتیجه برسیم.*

----------


## Veteran

> صبحان عزیز عجله نکن. تا لوگو کامل و تموم نشه نمیشه هیچ کاری انجام داد.
> اجازه بدین لوگو تموم بشه بعد در مورد طرح بصری سایت هم ایده ها و نظرات رو جمع و نهایتا نتیجه گیری میکنم و شروع به کدنویسی سمت کاربر میکنیم تا پیش نمایشهای زنده ای داشته باشیم و بعدا سراغ سمت سرور میریم و کارهارو انجام میدیم.
> 
> *لطفا دوستانی که تو زمنیه گرافیک تجربه ای دارن بیان و تو این بحثها شرکتت کنن که زودتر و بهتر به نتیجه برسیم.*


 من عجله ایی نکردم :لبخند گشاده!: 
 میگم حالا که میخوایم از اسمارتی استفاده کنیم خب چه بهتر که کار برنامه نویسی هم شروع بشه ! 
چراکه دیگه لایه منطق(کد های سمت سرور) و لایه نمایش از هم جدا هستند پس میتونیم در زمان استفاده بهتری بکنیم و کد هارو به یک لایه نمایش ساده تر بنویسیم
بعد که به قول شما طرح بصری سایت اماده شد میشه راحت روی سیستم پیاده سازی کرد
  و این موضوع اصلا ربطی به طرح بصری سایت و یا لوگو نداره که بخوایم بگیم نه باید اول این انجام بشه بعد اون !
===
به هرحال این نظره منه

----------


## Jarvis

حاج سامان اون "سبحان" هستش نه "صبحان"  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اصن من هم قالب رو و هم لوگو رو به صورت Parallel پیش می برم ... که مشکلی هم پیش نیاد.

----------


## colors

> حاج سامان اون "سبحان" هستش نه "صبحان" 
> 
> اصن من هم قالب رو و هم لوگو رو به صورت Parallel پیش می برم ... که مشکلی هم پیش نیاد.


داشی اشتباه تایپی بود . ضمنا "اصن" درست نیست "اصلا" درسته  :لبخند گشاده!: .

محمد جان شما لطف کن به صورت موازی پیش *نرو*, همین لوگو رو بزنی لطف میکنی.

آها ضمنا حاجی خودتی

----------


## qartalonline

به نظر من لوگو بصورت ساده طراحی بشه بهتره . کافیه قسمت i دارای طرح خاص باشه.
مثلا برای قسمت نقطه i از تصویر زیر میشه استفاده کرد.
http://image1.masterfile.com/em_w/04...04386926em.jpg

----------


## qartalonline

یا میشه برای قسمت I از طرح شبیه عکس زیر استفاده کرد.
http://designbynocturn.com/wp-conten...lex-tass-3.jpg

----------


## Jarvis

> به نظر من لوگو بصورت ساده طراحی بشه بهتره . کافیه قسمت i دارای طرح خاص باشه.
> مثلا برای قسمت نقطه i از تصویر زیر میشه استفاده کرد.
> http://image1.masterfile.com/em_w/04...04386926em.jpg


 برای نقطه ی i ؟؟؟؟

این تصویر برای لوگوی اصلی خوبه .. ولی نه این که یه i بزاریم که این تصویر تازه نقطه اش باشه ...
حالا چه اصراری هست که حتما از i استفاده بشه ؟ واقعا حالا گیریم نباشه .. چی میشه ؟ بجاش همون تایپوگرافی ساده رو بزاریم کنارش! بهتره که !

----------


## qartalonline

> برای نقطه ی i ؟؟؟؟
> 
> این تصویر برای لوگوی اصلی خوبه .. ولی نه این که یه i بزاریم که این تصویر تازه نقطه اش باشه ...
> حالا چه اصراری هست که حتما از i استفاده بشه ؟ واقعا حالا گیریم نباشه .. چی میشه ؟ بجاش همون تایپوگرافی ساده رو بزاریم کنارش! بهتره که !


i ـی اضافه که نه همون i ـی iran منظورم بود (در حالت تایپوگرافی). 

به هر حال این نظر منه. شما طراح هستید و مسلماً ایده بهتری دارید.

----------


## H:Shojaei

خب حالا ما هم نظرمون رو بگيم ديگه...
به نظر من رنگهايي كه آقاي صالحي گذاشتن محدوده يعني واقعا همين قدر رنگ زيبا و قشنگ داشتيم؟؟؟ ولي تو همينا من به 5 راي ميدم.
در مورد سايت و لوگو هم به نظر من همون طور كه داره انجام ميشه اول لوگو طراحي بشه بهتره چون تقرابا مهمترين جزء سايته ديگه بايد اول مشخص بشه تا بر مبناي اون اجزاي ديگه كار بشن.
درباره ي حرف i به نظر من اصلا يه چيز واجب شده چون هم حرف اول دامينه هم حرف اول ايران هم ميشه از تركيبي از 0 و 1 نمايشش داد و همون طور كه دوستمون جناب diako گفتن 0 و 1 اساس و پايه ي دنياي كامپيوتره ديگه و مختص به حرفه و يا گروه خاصي نيست ديگه با اين تفاصيل فكر نكنم ايرادي توش باشه.
فونت رو هم من به همون نظر بقيه ي دوستان نسخ عربي راي ميدم چون يه جورايي رسمي تر و خاصتره نسبت به دوتاي ديگه.

اين هم نظر شخصي من بود.
از دوستان گرافيك كار هم با خاطر پشتكارشون تشكر ميكنم.
مخصوصا محمد و سامان عزيز :)
موفق باشيد

----------


## ***BiDaK***

این طرح ها واسه لوگو اصلا خوب نیست.دست دادن رو هر کی ببینه یاد بانک یا صندوقا میفته.
به نظرم محمد صالحی رو همون قالب کار کنه و بقیه رو ورق واسه خودشون طرح در بیارن.
خیلی چیزای با آی نهاد میشه درست کرد مثلا یه چی مثل سنجاب.یا یه چی مثل چشم آدم ولی خوب اونایی که ذهنشون خلاقتره بهترشو میتونن دربیارن بعد میذارن عکسو بقیه نظر میدنو یه طراح درش میاره.
حتما نباید طرح تو نگاه اول مشخص بشه منظور چیه.
لوگو چیزی نیست که فقط یک نفر بخواد روش وقت بزاره و بقیه منتظر لوگو بمونن.همه باید لوگو طرح بزنن و آخرش یکی انتخاب بشه.
در ضمن اگه قراره رنگمون تک باشه پس اون گزینه ی 5 میخوره به همراه اول.

----------


## Jarvis

> در ضمن اگه قراره رنگمون تک باشه پس اون گزینه ی 5 میخوره به همراه اول.


 داداش رنگ همراه اولو بردار .. رنگ شماره 5 رو هم بردار بزار کنار هم ببین چقدر تفاوت دارن ... رنگ همراه اول خیلی روشن تره ...

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> داداش رنگ همراه اولو بردار .. رنگ شماره 5 رو هم بردار بزار کنار هم ببین چقدر تفاوت دارن ... رنگ همراه اول خیلی روشن تره ...


اون چیزی که مهمه کلیته رنگه.یه سرچ بزن همه نوع رنگ تو این رنج رو میبینی واسه همراه اول استفاده کردن.حالا تو ثابت کن مال ما آبی نفتی مال همرا اول آبی کمرنگه یا شارج 20 تومنیش آبی پررنگه.
در هر صورت این یک نظره.و کسی قبول کنه یا نکنه فرقی واسه من نداره.ولی نباید بگذریم که خیلی مهمه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

داداش محسن بابا خيليم سخت نگير بالاخره هر رنگي رو يكي استفاده كرده ديگه مهم زيبايي و مربوط بودن به فعاليتمونه البته نميگم اين رنگهايي كه الآن هست خوبه چون بالاخره دنيايي از رنگ داريم كه ما فقط رو 5 تاش داريم مانور ميديم به نظرم رنگهاي ديگه اي هم بذاريم و يكي رو انتخاب كنيم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> داداش محسن بابا خيليم سخت نگير بالاخره هر رنگي رو يكي استفاده كرده ديگه مهم زيبايي و مربوط بودن به فعاليتمونه البته نميگم اين رنگهايي كه الآن هست خوبه چون بالاخره دنيايي از رنگ داريم كه ما فقط رو 5 تاش داريم مانور ميديم به نظرم رنگهاي ديگه اي هم بذاريم و يكي رو انتخاب كنيم.


اگه تبلیغات اهمیتی نداشت اونوریا از یک فریم لابلای فیلم ها استفاده نمیکردن واسه تبلیغ.چیزی که چشم نمیبینه.فقط با مغز آدما دارن بازی میکنن.خیلی روشها استفاده میشه.یکیش رنگه.
وقتی گفتن از xoogle استفاده نکنیم یکی از دلایل این بود که تقلید از گوگل نکنیم پس نشون میده نهاد میخواد تک بره جلو و کنارش از ایده ها هم استفاده کنه.پس اینجا رنگ هم مهم میشه.
مطمئنا نهاد یه شعار هم داره.حالا اینا نظره.شاید بگین نهاد زیاد زوم نمیکنه رو تبلیغات اینجوری.حرفی نیست.

----------


## Jarvis

اون رنگ ها استاندارد طراحی تخت بودن و دست منو توی رابط کاربری باز تر میکردن ... به خاطر همین برای جلوگیری از هرج و مرج چند تاشو به نمایش گذاشتم که دوستان بهشون رای بدن و یکی انتخاب بشه
حالا 5 به انتخاب اکثریت انتخاب شده و دلیلی نمی بینم که بخوایم دوباره برگردیم و یه رنگ دیگه انتخاب کنیم!

اینم آدرس رنگ های مخصوص طراحی تخت :
http://flatuicolors.com/

----------


## colors

> در ضمن اگه قراره رنگمون تک باشه پس اون گزینه ی 5 میخوره به همراه اول.


عجب حرفهای میزنید ها! 
اگه اینجوریه پس احتمالا شرکتهای Mitsubishi - honda و چندین شرکت دیگه که لوگوشون قرمزه, احتمالا از هم رنگو دزدیدن یا اینکه مدیرعامل شون یه نفره و یا ...! ها؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> عجب حرفهای میزنید ها! 
> اگه اینجوریه پس احتمالا شرکتهای Mitsubishi - honda و چندین شرکت دیگه که لوگوشون قرمزه, احتمالا از هم رنگو دزدیدن یا اینکه مدیرعامل شون یه نفره و یا ...! ها؟


با مدل صحبت کردنت حال نمیکنم.
اینجا فقط نظرتو بگو.
قیاس جالبی گذاشتی(زدی جاده خاکی دیگه).ما تماشاچی.شما آبی مغز پسته ایم بزاری فرقی به حال ما نداره.اولم گفتم حرفام نظر بود.

----------


## shpegah

برای تداعی نهاد دست دادن شاید تکراری باشه 
پازل هم میتونه تداعی کننده باشه ولی اونم تکراریه مگراینکه مثل مثلا سرهم کردن تکه های یک ظرف شکسته باشه که تکه ها نامنظمنند ویا
دانه های یک زنجیر ویا دونه های تسبیح 
به نظر من رسید که میتونه یک ظرف باشه که 0 و1 ها توش جمع شدن که بیانگر تجمع برنامه نویسها باشه
اگه با نظر آخر موافقید ایده من اینکه یک جام در نظر گرفته بشه که پایه اون حرف I  و پیاله اون حرف N  باشه و توی ظرف  0 و1 باشه 

روی رنگ هم به نظر من آبی وسبز خیلی تکراریه با این تفاوت که آبی حرفه ای وسبز رنگ مبتدی تریه
نظر من قرمز مثل ادوب آکروباته به نظر شما خاصتر وتوچشم تر نیست ؟
چند تا لوگو مثل فیس وگوگل و... ودر انتها ادوب آکروبات رو تو ذهنتون بیارید کدام سریعتر جلب توجه میکنه ؟

برای ایده ام یک طرح غیر حرفه ای میزنم دوستان لطف کنند در صورت توافق حرفه اش کنند

----------


## Jarvis

ببینید ... من نمیخوام خدای نکرده حرفی بزنم که باعث ناراحتی دوستان بشه ... ولی واقعا دارم می بینم این تاپیک داره الکی پست میخوره سر یه لوگو !
خیلی معذرت میخوام که این حرف رو میزنم ، ولی زدن یک لوگو کار هر کسی نیست ... این یک واقعیته ... کسی که لوگو طراحی میکنه با اصول پایه ی گرافیک : مثل شناخت رنگ ها - پرسپکتیو - مباحث کنتراست و نور و بسیاری از مباحث دیگه که لازم نیست همشو نام ببرم ، آشنا هست ... همینطور اصول طراحی یک لوگو ... توی لوگو *هیچوقت* خط استفاده نمیشه ... الان مثلا این ظرف که شما طراحی کردید ... اگه حرفه ای تر هم باشه .. ولی آخرش ظرف باشه ، اصلا با موضوع همخوانی نداره و لوگوی خوبی نخواهد بود.
یکی دیگه از اصول طراحی لوگو اینه که همگام با طرح های روز پیش بری ... یعنی چی ؟ یعنی ببینی الان دارن لوگو رو چجوری میزنن .. همونجوری بزنی ...
که من عرض کردم ... نیازی نیست لوگو رو خیلی پیچیده کنیم ... نوکیا رو ببینید .. اومد خیلی ساده نوشت نوکیا .. هیچکس هم از لوگو اش انتقاد نمیکنه ... گوگل و فیسبوک و توئیتر و حتی مایکروسافت و بسیاری از شرکت های بزرگ دنیای کامپیوتر هم همین کار رو کردن ...

زمانی که توی هنرستان بودم ، کتابی داشتیم که در اون همین شرکت ها رو لوگوشون رو آورده بود و توضیح داده بود ...

این که بخوایم لوگو رو به دنیای کامپیوتر نزدیک کنیم خوبه ... تمام شرکت هایی هم که اسمشون رو بردم در حوزه ی کامپیوتر فعالیت میکنن ، ولی کدومشون از صفر و یک استفاده کردند؟ حتی توی همین ایران!
توی طراحی لوگو ، باید دید که از چه چیزهایی غیر از چیزهای معمول و کلیشه ای میشه استفاده کرد ... 0 و 1 به دلیل این که ذاتا نمیشه بهشون کلفتی داد برای هیچ لوگویی مناسب نیستن و معمولا استفاده نمیشن
مخصوصا 0 که خیلی شبیه به o انگلیسی هستش!
یه توضیح ساده در مورد لوگوی شرکت های معروف بدم :
گوگل از کلمه ی Google رو به صورت تایپوگرافی در آورده ولی اون چیزی که این تایپوگرافی رو معروف کرد ، رنگ هاش بود که با کنار هم قرار گرفتن زیبایی خاصی به این تایپوگرافی دادن که بعدا هم همین رنگ ها رو توی گوگل کروم استفاده کرد که هر کس هر جا این رنگ ها رو کنار هم میدید سریع می فهمید که این یه ربطی به گوگل داره ...
برای جا های کوچیک مثل Favicon هم از همون G ابتدای گوگل استفاده کرد!

مایکروسافت چون با سیستم عامل معروفش "Windows" شروع کرد اومد اسم خودش رو نوشت و چهار تا مربع حالت دار رو که بیانگر پنجره بودن رو کنارش قرار داد

فیسبوک اگه میخواست از یه کتاب یا مثلا یه کره که چند تا آدم دورش کشیده شده و به هم ارتباط پیدا کردن استفاده کنه ... الان لوگوی خوبی نداشت!
بنابراین به ساده گرایی روی آورد و اسم خودش رو به حالت خاصی نوشته و برای پیکتوگرام هم حرف اول اسمش رو داخل یک مربع قرار داده ...
روش ادوبی هم خیلی به روش فیسبوک شباهت داره ...

یا مثلا به من بگید که سیب گاز زده چه ربطی به دنیای کامپیوتر می تونه داشته باشه که استیو جابز اومد اسم شرکتش رو Apple گذاشت ؟ حالا جریانش این بود که استیو از سیب خوشش میومد و سیبو کل زد گذاشت لوگو!
ولی اینجا منظور بنده اینه که بعضی مواقع هم میشه که یه چیزی توی لوگوی خودمون استفاده می کنیم که اصلا ربطی به دنیای فناوری اطلاعات نداره ولی اون ما هستیم که این لوگو رو *لوگو* می کنیم.

یکی دیگه از اصول لوگو هم اینه که لوگو باید طوری باشه که در سایز های کوچیک همانند سایز های بزرگ خودش باشه...

اگه دوستانی که اینجا هستند بنده رو به عنوان یک گرافیست هر چند کم تجربه ، قبول دارن من عرائض خودم رو بیان کردم ... یه بار دیگه هم میگم :
لوگوی نهاد نیازی نیست که خیلی پیچیده باشه ... یک تایپوگرافی ساده از اسم یا برند نهاد ، برای بالای سایت و... و یک پیکتوگرام ساده . پیکتوگرام ها همون آیکون های مشکی رنگی هستند که توی آیکون های Bootstrap هم می تونید مشاهده بکنید ... هیچ رنگ و لعاب خاصی ندارن .. دقیقا مث همون آرم گیت هاب که یه گربه هست ...
برای پیکتوگرام باید دید که چه چیزی سنبل خوبی برای نهاد می تونه باشه ...
نهایتِ چیزی که بتونم برای یک لوگو که توش 0 و 1 باشه پیشنهاد بدم .. که یه چیزه معمولی هستش اینه که اون علامت 0 و 1 که توی دکمه ی پاور هست رو بزاریم ، ... و دو تا دست که از زیر اینو گرفتن ...
ولی چیزی که نظر خودم باشه ، تایپوگرافی فارسی یا انگلیسی ایران نهاد و یک پیکتوگرام از یه چتر ساده که یه جورایی سمبل حمایت هستش ...

این نظر بنده هست که حاصل چندین سال تجربه و مطالعه ی آکادمیک در زمینه ی گرافیک هستش ...
اگه اینجا دوستانی هستند که بار علمیشون در زمینه ی گرافیک بیشتره ، خوشحال میشم زحمت لوگو رو اونا بکشن!

لازمه بگم که در مورد این پست انتقاد نمی پذیرم که حالا فلان چیز رو ، روو چه حسابی گفتی .. و فلان و بهمان ... اگه کسی با من موافقه و به من اعتماد داره بگه تا روی همین روشی که بنده عرض کردم کار کنیم.

خسته شدم این طومار رو نوشتم :|

----------


## SONITAJ

من هم باحرف دوستمان variant موافق هستم لوگو ساده بهتره و حرفه ای تر هست،هرچی لوگو ساده تر باشه قدرت جذب و گیرایی بهتری داره و همچنین راحت توی ذهن افراد می مونه .
پیچیدگی لوگو و لوگوی شلوغ این روزها دیگه مد نیست و کسی استفاده نمی کنه . :لبخند: اگر این روزها لوگو پیچیده باشه حتی اگر برنامه نویس حرفه ایی باشی به عنوان یک آماتوربهت نگاه می کنند و رواج این تفکر به نفع نهاد و اعضای اون نیست.

----------


## shpegah

نظر دوستمون  Variant کاملا قابل احترام ومتین من بعنوان یک ناوارد تسلیم رای ونظر شما هیچ بحثی هم نیست

فقط یک موضوع برای من سواله واون اینکه شما فقط لوگو رو دیدی ؟

من ربطشو کاملا توضیح دادم همونطور که چتر ربط داره ظرف هم ربط داره از طرفی از نظر سادگی بسیار ساده تر از کشیدن دو دست هست  چطور شما برای سایتهای معروف مجبورید ربطشو توضیح بدید ولی طرح ما باید بدون توضیح باشه؟ اگه اینطوره چتر هم نیاز به توضیح داره گرچه من با ایده چتر هم موافقم

اگه غول فیس بوکی در کار نبود ومن ایده اونو برای لوگو میدادم قطعا شما اولین کس بودی که مخالفت میکردی فیس بوک اول فیس بوک شده بعد لوگوش محبوب شده

----------


## colors

ای بابا! دوستان لطفا کم بحث این شرکت اون شرکت اون گروه اون شخص و ... جلو بیارید! ما چکار به کسی داریم. ما میخوایم نهادی باشیم که به خودمون خدمت کنیم نه اینکه با کسی رقابت کنیم! بی خیال اطرافتون بشید!

----------


## Jarvis

من صحبتام رو گفتم ... انگار بعضی از دوستان به بنده اعتماد ندارن...
عرض کردم .. من کوچیک همه هستم ... ولی حرف بنده به اون صورتی که باید باشه ، خریدار نداره
یک کلام : دوستان اگه مایل بودن .. بنده لوگو رو میزنم ... اگه هم نه که نمیزنم.

----------


## amin7x

من هم به رنگ 5 رای میدم.

----------


## Veteran

بی خودی دراین جرو بحث میکنین !
شما دارین همین اول راه من من میکنید ! کسی کاریو تک انجام نمیده !در یکی پست ها هم گفتم اقا بیاین گروه تشکیل بدین
گروه طراح
گروه برنامه نویسی
و سایر گروه ها !
هر کدوم از این گروه ها یک سرپرست داره
این سرپرست موعظفه از نظرات دوستان استفاده کنه
اما تصمیم نهایی در خوده گروه انجام میشه
که دیگه این دعوا ها راه نیوفته !

----------


## ***BiDaK***

خوب اینم یه سری طرح که اگه خوب بود میتونیم روش کار کنیم بهترش کنیم و یه گرافیست خوب یه طرح توپ ازش دربیاره.

01.jpg
از سمت چپ هلال اول i هست و شکل وسط N  و همینطور "هـ" دو چشم و باز هلال سمت چپ ایندفه "آ" و "د" هم بالا سرش که مثل چتر حمایتی نهاده.
اما این تصویر 
02.jpgتو این لوگو یه نقطه هم داره که میتونه بجای N "نون" هلالی داشته باشیم (یا بعنوان دودکش نهاد :لبخند گشاده!: ) البته نقطه رو میشه داخل هم گذاشت و نکته ی دیگه "هــ" میتونه وسطش دوتا خط کوچولو جداش کنه.
و یه نظر دیگم که دارم یه خطاط یه چیزایی توو این مایه ها که گذاشتم ایران نهادو در بیاره مثلا واسه ایندکس سایت با طرح قشنگ تر و بکگروند خوب.

----------


## Dead Space

من به رنگ 5 رای میدم.
رنگ قشنگی هستش و به قول دوستمون عموم مردم خوششون میاد

----------


## Jarvis

ببینید ... من این طرحو چند دقیقه وقت گذاشتم زدم ...
منظورم از آرم و ساده گرایی اینه ... این لوگو رو خیلی راحت میشه با SVG پیاده کرد ... به خاطر مدل اون پیکتوگرام سمت چپ.
خودش هم همونجور که معلومه همه پشت همدیگه رو گرفتن و دارن از هم حمایت میکنن ...
حالا تایپوگرافی کلمه ی ایران نهاد رو ( فارسی یا انگلیسی ) میشه پائینش گذاشت که اونم جدا میشه زد.


خداوکیلی این طرح خوب نیست ؟

----------


## MRmoon

شما كه اولش  دارين سر يه لوگو دعوا ميكنين !!!!

خدا آخرش رو  بخير كنه.

----------


## colors

> 


اگه به صورت وکتور باشه بد نیست! 
راستی اون *سبز* رو باید زرد بزاری.

----------


## rezaonline.net

> ببینید ... من این طرحو چند دقیقه وقت گذاشتم زدم ...
> منظورم از آرم و ساده گرایی اینه ... این لوگو رو خیلی راحت میشه با SVG پیاده کرد ... به خاطر مدل اون پیکتوگرام سمت چپ.
> خودش هم همونجور که معلومه همه پشت همدیگه رو گرفتن و دارن از هم حمایت میکنن ...
> حالا تایپوگرافی کلمه ی ایران نهاد رو ( فارسی یا انگلیسی ) میشه پائینش گذاشت که اونم جدا میشه زد.
> 
> 
> خداوکیلی این طرح خوب نیست ؟


 دستتون درد نکنه خیلی خوب شده .
نظر بنده اینه بصورت تک رنگ باشه نه رنگارنگ
چند تا رنگ بذارید دوستان ببینن

----------


## colors

> دستتون درد نکنه خیلی خوب شده .
> نظر بنده اینه بصورت تک رنگ باشه نه رنگارنگ
> چند تا رنگ بذارید دوستان ببینن


 بله 100% باید وکتور باشه.
و اگه بشه که اون شکل وسطشون که تقریبا مثلث هست به دایره تبدیل بشه بهتره.
مثلث نشانه اخطار و ... است که خودت میدونی.

----------


## Dead Space

قشنگ شده لوگو
فقط به نظره منم تک رنگ بشه.
مشکیش خوب شده

----------


## colors

منم یه طرحی مد نظرم بود, به نظرتون چطوره؟

----------


## H:Shojaei

دوستان تبريك ميگم تازه از حرف در اومديم افتاديم تو عمل طرح ها هم واقعا قشنگن هم طرح محسن و هم محمد و هم سامان ايول دارين...  :تشویق: 
ولي به قول خودتون رو اينا كه چند دقيقه وقت گذاشتين اگر يه كم بيشتر وقت بذاريد واقعا ديگه چي ميشه....  :قلب: 
موفق باشيد

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> منم یه طرحی مد نظرم بود, به نظرتون چطوره؟


این خوش فرم تره

----------


## colors

> ولي به قول خودتون رو اينا كه چند دقيقه وقت گذاشتين اگر يه كم بيشتر وقت بذاريد واقعا ديگه چي ميشه....


4-5 ساعتی روش کار کردم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Dead Space

colors جان خیلی تمیز در آوردی لوگو رو
ببینیم بقیه بچه ها نظرشون چیه

----------


## shpegah

> خوب اینم یه سری طرح که اگه خوب بود میتونیم روش کار کنیم بهترش کنیم و یه گرافیست خوب یه طرح توپ ازش دربیاره.
> 
> 01.jpg
> از سمت چپ هلال اول i هست و شکل وسط N  و همینطور "هـ" دو چشم و باز هلال سمت چپ ایندفه "آ" و "د" هم بالا سرش که مثل چتر حمایتی نهاده.
> اما این تصویر 
> 02.jpgتو این لوگو یه نقطه هم داره که میتونه بجای N "نون" هلالی داشته باشیم (یا بعنوان دودکش نهاد) البته نقطه رو میشه داخل هم گذاشت و نکته ی دیگه "هــ" میتونه وسطش دوتا خط کوچولو جداش کنه.
> و یه نظر دیگم که دارم یه خطاط یه چیزایی توو این مایه ها که گذاشتم ایران نهادو در بیاره مثلا واسه ایندکس سایت با طرح قشنگ تر و بکگروند خوب.


به نظر من این سبک طرح جدیدتره
طرح دوستان گرچه خیلی خوبه ولی تکراریه چشم ها به دیدن این سبک طرح ها عادت کرده طرح باید توجه بیننده رو بخودش جلب کنه

----------


## SONITAJ

به نظر من طرح خاکستری رنگه بهتره و بیشتر به دل میشینه . :لبخند: 
دست شما درد نکنه

----------


## 2undercover

> منم یه طرحی مد نظرم بود, به نظرتون چطوره؟


به نظر من هم این یکی بهتره!

----------


## Jarvis

ویرایش شد.

----------


## colors

عذر خواهی میکنم ولی فکر نمیکردم که اینقدر بچه باشی!
این حرفا چیه میزنی برادر من. اینجا کسی نگفته طرح شما بد یا ..., اصلا چرا به خودت شک داری؟ اگه قراره یکی مث شما که عذر میخوام زود زود قهر میکنه تو نهاد باشه که اصلا نمیشه نهادی داشت.





> من نمیخوام از طرح خودم دفاع کنم ... نمیخوام هم تو سر طرح سامان جان بزنم ...
> ولی خداوکیلی عادلانه قضاوت کنید .. شمایی که دم از مفهوم میزنی ... الان لوگوی سامان جان چه مفهومی رو میرسونه ؟
> اون شکل ها که انگار انداختند دنبال هم ... چه مفهومی می تونه داشته باشه ؟ .. طرح من خوبیش این بود که حداقل کمترین کارمون که پشتیبانی از همدیگه هستش رو خوب به تصویر کشیده


انتظار داشتم هرکسی به این طرح گیر بده جز شما! خیلی جالبه که میگید چه مفهومی داره. خداوکیلی خودت جای حرفی نزاشتی چون معذرت چیزی نمیدونی که بخوام برات صحبت کنم. بهتره تو فروم های گرافیک مطرح کنیم بینیم کدوم طرح رای میاره.




> الان لوگوی سامان یکم شبیه لوگوی جوملا فارسی شده...! پسفردا میگن شما میخواستید از لوگوی ما تقلید کنید...


جالبه, وژدانن تاحالا این لوگو رو ندیده بودم. هر چقدرهم فکر کردم مفهومی در رابطه با جوملا درش پیدا نکردم! مخصوصا اون نارنجی که توش کار شده چقدر بی ربطه نه! اگه نمیفهمیدم که مربوط به جوملای فارسی هست, بدون شک فک میکردم لوگوی مسابقات فوتبالی چیزی باشه. مثلا جام یوفا...!





> من میخوام بدونم سامان رو چه حسابی گفت وسط لوگوی من مثلثه ؟ تو کجای منابع معتبر گرافیک نوشته که مثلث سمبل اخطاره ؟ حالا چون راهنمایی رانندگی استفاده کرده ؟
> وسط لوگوی خودم 1001 شکل می تونم در بیارم ... همون شکلا رو هم میشه وسط شکل تو در آورد ... از دایره گرفته ... تا مربع و مربع گوشه گرد و....


پاک دست خودتو رو کردی!




> هر چی آدم حوصله میکنه انگار فایده نداره ...
> حتما باید بیام یه پست اینجوری بدم ... چار نفر هم بیان بگن آقا چته و فلان ... !
> اگه نمیخواین کار کنما رک و راست بیاید بهم بگید ... نترسید ... به خدای احد و واحد .. جلوی همه قسم میخورم ناراحت نشم ...
> باشه آقا ... ما میریم کنار ... شما هم هر طرحی که به چشمتون قشنگ اومد انتخاب کنید و برید جلو ... انشالا که موفق هم بشید.


محمد عزیز مگه من یا دوستان دیگه گفتیم طرح تو به درد نمیخوره! ها؟ 
برادر من کمی صبور باش. مطمئن باش اگه بخوای با این طرز تفکر زندگی کنی همیشه تو زندگیت مشکل خواهی داشت. 
کمی به خودت بیا, اینجا ظاهرا فقط شما به صورت تخصصی گرافیک کار میکنید و امید همه ما شما هستید.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> من نمیخوام از طرح خودم دفاع کنم ... نمیخوام هم تو سر طرح سامان جان بزنم ...
> ولی خداوکیلی عادلانه قضاوت کنید .. شمایی که دم از مفهوم میزنی ... الان لوگوی سامان جان چه مفهومی رو میرسونه ؟
> اون شکل ها که انگار انداختند دنبال هم ... چه مفهومی می تونه داشته باشه ؟ .. طرح من خوبیش این بود که حداقل کمترین کارمون که پشتیبانی از همدیگه هستش رو خوب به تصویر کشیده
> حالا بعضیا براشون تکراریه ... بعضیا با مثلث وسط که البته من وسط لوگوی خودم مثلث نمی بینم! مشکل دارن ... و البته بعضی ها هم کلا با من مشکل دارن ...!
> 
> باشه آقا ... ما اصن هیچ کاری نمی کنیم ... اینجا کسی نمیاد به من بگه خر ات به چند من ...! نشد یه بار یه طرح بزنم یه نفر ازم بپرسه این طرحت رو چه حساب کتابیه ؟ نپرسید می تونی از طرحت دفاع کنی ؟ :|
> 
> همین کارا رو می کنید .. بعد میگن ایرانیا کار گروهی نمی تونن بکنن ... سر یه لوگو همینجوری رو هوا اومده میگه من از این یکی خوشم اومده و تمیز تره و فلان و بمان ... اصن نمیگه رو چه حسابی ؟ مفهوم رو میرسونه ؟ رنگ ها به خوبی پیاده شدند ؟ اشکال استفاده شده حس لازم رو به مخاطب القا میکنه یا نه ؟ الان لوگوی سامان یکم شبیه لوگوی جوملا فارسی شده...! پسفردا میگن شما میخواستید از لوگوی ما تقلید کنید...
> صرفا وقت گذاشتن روی یه کار دلیل بر قشنگ بودن کار نیست .. یا حتی رنگ و لعاب داشتن خوب!
> ...


ایده ی خودتو یکی دیگه بخواد روش کار کنه مگه ایرادی داره؟ منو تو و کسه دیگه نداریم که.مشخصه که کی واسه این طرح زحمت کشیده درش اورده و کسای دیگه باز روش کار کردن.این از ارزشای طرح تو کم نمیکنه که.
اتفاقا دو ساعت پیش میخواستم پست بدم که یوخت همچین فکرایی رو نکنی که کسی غرض داره یا زحمتتو نادیده میگیره ولی گفتم هنوز که طرحی انتخاب نشده.
یکم تحملتو ببر بالاتر. منم دیدم همه خوششون اومده نظرمو نسبت به این دو تا طرح گفتم.در مورد معنی طرحی وقتی انتخاب بشه خودمونم معنی میتونیم بدیم.دوتا طرح میتونن خیلی معانی داشته باشن.
البته من ایراد هم دارم به این طرحها.ولی یجوری برخورد کردین کسی که اینجا ایراد بگیره یعنی غرض داره.
من به جفت طرح ها ایراد دارم ولی مطرح نکردم تا واسه به کرسی نشوندن کسی هزارتا مثال نیاره.
بعدم اگه منظورت من بودم اصلا نگفتم طرح صفرو یک داشته باشه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

محمد جان داداش خودت بريدي خورت اندازه گرفتي خودتم دوختي ترمز كن همه با هم بريم.  :لبخند گشاده!: 
خب همه كه طراح نيستن كه بدونن يه لوگو علاوه بر زيبايي بايد يه مفهوم يا معنايي رو هم برسونه يا از شما بپرسن كه اين طرح شما چي رو ملاك قرار داده شما بايد خودت تو همون تاپيكي كه زدي توضيحات رو هم ميدادي كه اين طوري تاثيرش هم بيشتره و در ضمن ما يعني كسايي كه طراح نيستن ظاهر كار رو ميبينن و به باقيش كار ندارن و اتفاقا درباره ي حرف I كه گفتي محسن تاكيد داره و الآن هيچي نميگه حالا من محسن رو نميدونم ولي من خودم همين الآن ميخواستم بگم اين Iه رو هم يه جايي جاش بدين واقعا حيفه آخه از چندين لحاظ معنا و مفهوم داره.
راستي گفتي ميگن نميشه تو ايران كار گروهي كرد چون نميدونم چي خب اگر چند نفر از يه چيزي خششون بياد و نظر بدن و به مزاج يه نفر ديگه سازگار نباشه بايد اينطوري آمپر بچسبونه و خودشو بكشه كنار؟؟
خب شما كه ديدي اينطوريه يا از طرحت دفاع ميكردي يا سعي ميكردي يه طرح بهتر بزني تا بعد ببيني چطور جواب ميگيري.
ببخشيد ديگه لحن نوشتن من دوستانه و كاملا ملايم بود اميدوارم شما هم همينطوري خونده باشيدش.

----------


## saman-arsenal

> منم یه طرحی مد نظرم بود, به نظرتون چطوره؟


منم به این طرح رای میدم

----------


## ***BiDaK***

البته اینو بگم تو تحملت کمه ولی خوب صحبت کردنو بلدی.و این میتونه بهت توو زندگی کمک کنه.
ولی کسی که دو کلمه میگه اندازه ی 40 تا جمله میخواد خودشو بکشه بالا این آدم مطمئنا تو ارتباطاتش و زندگیش مشکل داره.
متاسفانه منطق ایرانیه دیگه.

----------


## poriab

برای لوگو استفاده از چندین رنگ فکر نمی کنم مناسب باشه  / استفاده از تک رنگ در لوگو باعث می شه مردم نهاد رو با اون رنگ بشناسند

لوگو باید به صورت مینیمالیسم طراحی بشه  / مینیمالیسم از رنگ ها و اشکال ساده و به دور از پیچیدگی ساخته میشه و در ذهن بهتر جا می گیره

برای استفاده از رنگ ها با احترام به محمد من رنگ های زیر رو پیشنهاد می دم : ( *این رنگ ها به نام ایرانیان ثبت شده است* )

Persian blue ---> #1C39BB
.
Medium Persian blue --> #32127A
.
Persian Green --> #00A693
.
Persian Red --> #CC3333

* طرحی که Colors عزیز زده 1- از چند رنگ استفاده شده به نظر من خوب نیست 2- طرح تکراری و خسته کننده به نظر می رسه 3- همون طوری هم که محمد گفت شبیه لوگو جوملا هست ( حداقل در استفاده از رنگ ها )

----------


## poriab

برای یک لوگوی خوب که تبدیل به برندینگ یک شرکت بزرگ بشه 5-6 مرحله داره و کار 5-6 ساعت نیست !!!

خواهش دارم به لوگوهای زیر نگاهی بیاندازید و شباهت های لوگوی زده شده با لوگوهای زیر رو ببینید ( قابل توجه دوستانی که لوگو رو تایید می کنند ) :

http://upcity.ir/images2/29822800676860186944.jpg

http://upcity.ir/images2/84223958978068926451.jpg

http://upcity.ir/images2/44399481540123114138.jpg

http://upcity.ir/images2/91662481916850363428.jpg

http://upcity.ir/images2/64453975788973539872.png

http://upcity.ir/images2/86821053715965776585.jpg

----------


## colors

> طرحی که Colors عزیز زده 1- از چند رنگ استفاده شده به نظر من خوب نیست 2- طرح تکراری و خسته کننده به نظر می رسه 3- همون طوری هم که محمد گفت شبیه لوگو جوملا هست ( حداقل در استفاده از رنگ ها )


 دوست عزیز به این خاطر طرح رنگی روهم گذاشتم که بشه بهتر طرح رو تشخیص داد و گرنه بنده شخصا تو چند تا پست اعلام کردم که طرح باید وکتور باشه!

----------


## fkb0y_dev

با سلام خدمت دوستان، من رسما امروز تو سایت عضو شدم، فقط تونستم متن اصلی تاپیک رو بخونم و به عنوان یه php کار دوست دارم از این نهاد خمایت کنم، ولی یه ادرسی بود xoogle.ir ولی انگار باز نمیشه و مشکل پیدا کرده...
ولی انگار کارا خیلی کند پیش میره براتون بعد از 23 صفحه هنوز تو لوگو گیر کردین؟!
من طرح colors رو خیلی میپسندم هرچند که باید رو رنگ بندیش بیشتر کار بشه ولی شکل و اصلیش عالیه....
فقط اگه میشه بگین هنوز سایتی دارین ؟!!
حمایت ما باید چجوری باشه؟!!

----------


## shpegah

> منم یه طرحی مد نظرم بود, به نظرتون چطوره؟


 دوست عزیز امکان داره توی این طرح اتصال آدمکهارو به جای اینکه دایره ای نشون بدی به شکل دیگه ای نشون بدی
مثلا یک اتصال مشابه اتصال دونردبان کرومزومها همونطور که میدونید بی نظیر ترین نوع اتصال در طبیعت همین نوع است این میتونه نشونه ا ی از دامنه نامحدود در عین حال حساب شده باشه پیشنهاد من اینکه ازاین شاهکار خلقت توطرحتون الهام بگیرید
برای رنگ هم مخصوصا اگر به شکل کروموزوم بشه خیلی زیبا میشه اگر رنگ حرکت کنه اینطوری میتونی از تمام رنگهای استاندارد استفاده کنی یا از سه رنگ پرچم ایران ویا حتی
تک رنگ با بی رنگ نمیدونم منظورم رو رسوندم یانه ؟
میترسم ذهنیتمو به تصویر بکشم دوستان متن ونخونن بیان طرح مبتدیه منو ببینن و رد شن 
من طراح نیستم فقط ایده هایی که توذهنمه رومیدم تادوستان طراح به شکل زیباتر توذهنشون بپرورونن وازش طرح زیباتر درآرن والا میدونم که خیلی نواقص داره

نمونه زنجیره کروموزومها



k4s.jpgk1.jpg

در اصل حالت دونردبان پیچشی وترجیحا عمودی

----------


## MMSHFE

نمیدونم واقعاً چی بگم. چرا اینقدر زود به دوستان بر میخوره؟ هر کسی طرح خودشو میگه و بقیه هم نظرشون رو میگن. اینجا هیچکس مدیر بخش گرافیک و... نیست (فعلاً) تا وقتی که نهاد رسماً شکل بگیره و دپارتمانها رو تشکیل بدیم. همه طرحهای خودمون رو میگیم و نظراتمون رو هم اعلام میکنیم و بقیه دوستان، به طرحها امتیاز میدن و این امتیازهاست که مشخص میکنه چه طرحی باید استفاده بشه. حالا یکی ملاکش برمبنای اصول گرافیکی و... است. یکی دیگه، فقط معیارش اینه که «خوشش اومده». چه اشکالی داره؟ مگه همه کسانی که در آینده طرف مقابل نهاد هستن (مشتریان و مردم عادی و...) اصول گرافیک رو خوندن؟ خیلیها همینطوری باید «خوششون بیاد». بدون هیچ دلیل خاصی. پس لطفاً به نظر همه احترام بگذارین و طرح خودتون رو بعنوان یکی از اعضای نهاد که میخواد قدم مثبتی برداره بگین. اینکه من طرحم رو پیشنهاد بدم و انتظار داشته باشم حتماً انتخاب بشه چون بنظرم بیشتر از بقیه از بحثهای تخصصی سر در میارم، انتظار بجایی نیست. برای مثال، خیلی از موارد هست که توی کدنویسی ازنظر شخص بنده و خیلیها که اصول رو میدونن، استاندارده و باید توی کارهای تیمی رعایت بشه ولی وقتی توی تیمی که قراره باهاشون کار کنم، مورد قبول نیست، من هم ازشون میگذرم. البته حرفم رو میگم بهشون که بعداً اگه به مشکل برخوردن، نگن تو میدونستی و نگفتی ولی اینطور هم نیست که اگه با استانداردهای من توافق نکنن، تیم رو رها کنم بگم هر کاری دلتون میخواد بکنید. یکم روحیه کار جمعی خودمون رو بالا ببریم بد نیست. موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

این صفحه رو ببینید. خیلی از این ایده ها انگار تکراری هستن. البته بد نیست ها، ولی به سایر طرحهاش و همچنین توضیحات هر طرح و ایده ای که مطرح میکنه هم دقت کنید و ایده بگیرین:
http://www.thelogofactory.com/logo_b...n-hall-of-fame

----------


## H:Shojaei

به نظر من هر طرحي هم كه دوستان بزنن ميتونه تكراري باشه(كافيه تو گوگل با عكس جستو جو كنيد و چند تا نمونه بياريم بذاريم اينجا) مهم مفهوم و اون ملاكهاييه كه ما مد نظرمونه به نظر من كه بيشتر رو معنا و مفهوم كار بشه بهتره تا شكلو شمايل اينطوريه كه لوگو منحصر به فرد ميشه البته شكلش هم مهمه ولي به نظر من تكراري يا مشابه بودنش (البته فقط مشابه بودن نه كپي يه طرح ديگه باشه) زياد مهم نيست.

----------


## MMSHFE

> با سلام خدمت دوستان، من رسما امروز تو سایت عضو شدم، فقط تونستم متن اصلی تاپیک رو بخونم و به عنوان یه php کار دوست دارم از این نهاد خمایت کنم، ولی یه ادرسی بود xoogle.ir ولی انگار باز نمیشه و مشکل پیدا کرده...
> ولی انگار کارا خیلی کند پیش میره براتون بعد از 23 صفحه هنوز تو لوگو گیر کردین؟!
> من طرح colors رو خیلی میپسندم هرچند که باید رو رنگ بندیش بیشتر کار بشه ولی شکل و اصلیش عالیه....
> فقط اگه میشه بگین هنوز سایتی دارین ؟!!
> حمایت ما باید چجوری باشه؟!!


 سایت xoogle.ir ارتباطی به نهاد نداره. قبلاً بعنوان پیشنهاد مطرح شد که نهاد ازش استفاده کنه که مورد قبول اکثریت واقع نشد و کنار گذاشتیمش و فعلاً Deactivate شده ولی سایت رسمی نهاد قراره inahad.org و inahad.ir باشه که درحال حاضر داریم درمورد طراحی قالب و لوگو تبادل نظر میکنیم. علت کند پیش رفتن، فعلاً همینه که نهاد ثبت نشده و سایت رسمی اون هم شروع به کار نکرده و اگه خدا بخواد، بعد از راه اندازی سایت، مباحث و مذاکرات به سیستم چت آنلاین همون سایت منتقل خواهد شد. درمورد حمایت هم فعلاً فقط با ارسال پیامک به شماره نهاد که توی پست اول مشخص شده، اعلام حضور میکنید و بعداً درصورت تمایل به عضویت در هیئت مدیره و مؤسس، در نشستهای نهاد که در شهرهای مختلف برگزار میشه مشارکت خواهید داشت و درغیر اینصورت، صبر میکنید تا نهاد راه بیفته و بعنوان یک عضو عادی، با نهاد همکاری کنید. تفاوتهای اعضای عادی و هیئت مدیره و... رو هم توی پستهای قبلی گفتیم. موفق باشید.

----------


## ravand

من دو تا پیشنهاد دارم.
یکی اینکه بیاید و از node.js برای نوشتن سایت چت استفاده کنید. 
دوم اینکه اجازه بدید کسانی که عضو نهاد هستند هم در اتاق های چت حضور داشته باشند. و با هم به تبادل اطلاعات بپردازند. شاید خوششون امد و در آینده عضو نهاد هم شدند. در مورد ساخت یک شبکه ی اجتماعی هم به نظرم خیلی خوبه که راه اندازی بشه. بهتر از شبکه های اجتماعی دیگه هست که میان چرت و پرت میگن.

----------


## ravand

> با سلام
> سایت...


داداش چرا اینطوری میکنی؟!!!!!!!!!!!
من امروز و دیروز توی هر تاپیکی رفتم تبلیغات شما رو دیدم!!!!!!!!!
اینجا که جای تبلیغ نیست!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shpegah

کلمه نهاد با پرچم ایران

----------


## ***BiDaK***

الان کسی روی قالب داره کار میکنه یا اینکه گرافیستا قهر کردن؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## colors

> الان کسی روی قالب داره کار میکنه یا اینکه گرافیستا قهر کردن؟


ما که گرافیست نیستیم ولی درکل منتظر لوگو هستیم تا نهایی بشه.

همه گیر دادن که نباید طرح تکراری باشه و نباید ... . پس لطفا یه طرح بدید که سریعتر لوگو رو تثبیت کنیم که وب سایت رو شروع کنیم.

----------


## H:Shojaei

خب دوستان ما الآن 4 تا طرح داريم من سر جمعشون كردم اگر دوستان گرافيك كار ايده ي ديگه اي ندارن بيايد رو همينا نظر سنجي رو بذاريم تا زود تر كارا پيش بره و هي دور خودمون نچرخيم.
در ضمن به ترتيبي كه طرح ها تو تاپيك بود ميذارم
طرح ها:
1:طرح جناب ***Bidak*** :
01.jpg
.
.
.
2:طرح جناب Variant:
q66_iNahad.png
.
.
.
3:طرح جناب colors:
06457313272608981512.jpg
.
.
.
4:طرح جناب shpegah:
IraNahad.jpg

----------


## vira1368

ای کاش طرح آقای موحد رو یکی از گرافیست ها به صورت لوگو در میاورد تا بشه روی اون هم تصمیم گرفت(طرح جالبی میتونه باشه)

----------


## shpegah

> ای کاش طرح آقای موحد رو یکی از گرافیست ها به صورت لوگو در میاورد تا بشه روی اون هم تصمیم گرفت(طرح جالبی میتونه باشه)


منظورتان کدام طرح است ؟

در ضمن اگردوستان نظر وطرحی دارند لطفا ارائه بدن حتی اگه شده رو کاغذ بعد عکسشو بذارن 

اینی که تکراریه یا نه بذارید به انتخاب نظر اکثریت شما اگر ایده ای داری بذار چکار به قضاوت من وامثال من دارید در نهایت جمعه که تصمیم میگره هرکس نظرشو میگه که نباید به کسی بربخوره دادن نظر ها برای اینه که 
بعدا حرفی توش نباشه که چرا قبلا نگفتی وگرنه شعار همه ما رای اکثریت بود

----------


## vira1368

> منظورتان کدام طرح است ؟


طرح جناب آقای ***Bidak***

----------


## shpegah

> طرح جناب آقای ***Bidak***


طرح ایشون که اولین ایتمه قرار شد اول یک طرح انتخاب بشه اگر هرکدوم انتخاب شد با svg روی طرح کار بشه که بیخودی وقتا تلف نشه

----------


## E power

من عضو نهادتون نیستم ولی چند روزی هست که دارم تاپیک رو دنبال میکنم می بینم وضعیت بی نظمی دارید .. همش هم به خاطر اینه که هر کسی داره ساز خودش رو میزنه
اگه نظر من رو میخواید اعضای خودتون رو به چند تیم تقسیم کنید و کار رو جلو ببرید
یه نکته رو خیلی بهش توجه داشته باشید : اگه گرافیست دارید و گرافیستتون چیزی گفت حرفش رو قبول کنید چون حداقلش اینه که اون از شما بیشتر مطالعه کرده و تجربه ی بیشتری داره
الان خیلی ها اینجا گرافیست نیستن و طرح دادن ، شاید طرح صرفا برای پیشنهاد باشه ، ولی طرح پیشنهادی رو به نظر من نباید به رای گذاشت ، چون ممکنه از نظر یه گرافیست زیاد خوب نباشه
طرح های پیشنهادی رو جمع کنید بدید به گرافیستتون تا با توجه به طرح ها یه لوگو بزنه

البته من به شخصه معتقدم چیزی رو که آدم تخصص اش رو نداره نباید توش دخالت کنه یا حتی نظر بده ، مثلا الان شما همین طرح های پیشنهادی رو هم نباید میدادید چون ممکنه به اندازه ی اون گرافیست از بحث لوگو سر در نیارید ، همون گرافیست هم اگه تخصصی توی برنامه نویسی نداشته باشه نباید توی کار برنامه نویسا دخالت کنه و بگه فلان جا رو مثلا از شی گرایی استفاده نکنید

اینجوری بهتره که هر کسی کار خودش رو بکنه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> من عضو نهادتون نیستم ولی چند روزی هست که دارم تاپیک رو دنبال میکنم می بینم وضعیت بی نظمی دارید .. همش هم به خاطر اینه که هر کسی داره ساز خودش رو میزنه
> اگه نظر من رو میخواید اعضای خودتون رو به چند تیم تقسیم کنید و کار رو جلو ببرید
> یه نکته رو خیلی بهش توجه داشته باشید : اگه گرافیست دارید و گرافیستتون چیزی گفت حرفش رو قبول کنید چون حداقلش اینه که اون از شما بیشتر مطالعه کرده و تجربه ی بیشتری داره
> الان خیلی ها اینجا گرافیست نیستن و طرح دادن ، شاید طرح صرفا برای پیشنهاد باشه ، ولی طرح پیشنهادی رو به نظر من نباید به رای گذاشت ، چون ممکنه از نظر یه گرافیست زیاد خوب نباشه
> طرح های پیشنهادی رو جمع کنید بدید به گرافیستتون تا با توجه به طرح ها یه لوگو بزنه
> 
> البته من به شخصه معتقدم چیزی رو که آدم تخصص اش رو نداره نباید توش دخالت کنه یا حتی نظر بده ، مثلا الان شما همین طرح های پیشنهادی رو هم نباید میدادید چون ممکنه به اندازه ی اون گرافیست از بحث لوگو سر در نیارید ، همون گرافیست هم اگه تخصصی توی برنامه نویسی نداشته باشه نباید توی کار برنامه نویسا دخالت کنه و بگه فلان جا رو مثلا از شی گرایی استفاده نکنید
> 
> اینجوری بهتره که هر کسی کار خودش رو بکنه.
> موفق باشید.


صحبتای اولت که که رو نظم پیش نمیره رو قبول دارم ولی صحبتای بعدیت من عذر میخوام که طرح دادم :لبخند گشاده!: (این همه کوبوندن نداره :لبخند گشاده!: )
ولی این دلیل نمیشه کسی که یه لوگورو نتونه با نرم افزارای گرافیکی دربیاره هم نتونه طرح بده.
من خیلیارو میشناسم که با نرم افزارای گرافیکی زیاد وارد نیستن ولی خیلی طرح ها خودشون دروردن و به گرافیستا دادن و اونا درووردن.حتی لوگو

----------


## p30online

طرح مهندس  shpegah به نظرم بهتره

----------


## shpegah

> من عضو نهادتون نیستم ولی چند روزی هست که دارم تاپیک رو دنبال میکنم می بینم وضعیت بی نظمی دارید .. همش هم به خاطر اینه که هر کسی داره ساز خودش رو میزنه
> اگه نظر من رو میخواید اعضای خودتون رو به چند تیم تقسیم کنید و کار رو جلو ببرید
> یه نکته رو خیلی بهش توجه داشته باشید : اگه گرافیست دارید و گرافیستتون چیزی گفت حرفش رو قبول کنید چون حداقلش اینه که اون از شما بیشتر مطالعه کرده و تجربه ی بیشتری داره
> الان خیلی ها اینجا گرافیست نیستن و طرح دادن ، شاید طرح صرفا برای پیشنهاد باشه ، ولی طرح پیشنهادی رو به نظر من نباید به رای گذاشت ، چون ممکنه از نظر یه گرافیست زیاد خوب نباشه
> طرح های پیشنهادی رو جمع کنید بدید به گرافیستتون تا با توجه به طرح ها یه لوگو بزنه
> 
> البته من به شخصه معتقدم چیزی رو که آدم تخصص اش رو نداره نباید توش دخالت کنه یا حتی نظر بده ، مثلا الان شما همین طرح های پیشنهادی رو هم نباید میدادید چون ممکنه به اندازه ی اون گرافیست از بحث لوگو سر در نیارید ، همون گرافیست هم اگه تخصصی توی برنامه نویسی نداشته باشه نباید توی کار برنامه نویسا دخالت کنه و بگه فلان جا رو مثلا از شی گرایی استفاده نکنید
> 
> اینجوری بهتره که هر کسی کار خودش رو بکنه.
> موفق باشید.


من با نظر دوستمون کاملا موافقم جناب ***Bidak***  فکر میکنم ایشون بیشتر منظورش به من بود تاشما ولی کاملا حق دارند کار اصولی همینطوره که دوستمون میگن ولی متاسفانه تعداد گرافیستای جمعمون کمند
من فقط تصمیم داشتم نقش یک هندلر روبازی کنم که دوستان گرافیست به خودشون بیان ویک تکونی به خودشون بدن تا امثال من به خودشون اجازه ندن طرح بدن ولی دیدید که قضیه چطور پیش رفت

البته دوستان گرافیستمون هم انتظار میره منطقی باشند وقتی یک طرحی کلا اصولی نیست بگن اصولی نیست نه اینکه بااستدلالهای غیر منطقی به نظر بیاد قصد دارن حرف خودشونو به کرسی بنشونن
چون من خودم به عنوان کسی که ادعای برنامه نویس بودن میکنه قطعا تسلیم حرف غیر منطقی نخواهم شد

----------


## MMSHFE

علت اصلی این بی نظمی ظاهری اینه که هنوز کسی بعنوان مدیر بخشهای مختلف انتخاب نشده و علت این مسئله هم اینه که هنوز نهاد تشکیل نشده که نقشها مشخص بشه. خیلی از دوستان هم متأسفانه رزومه و تواناییهای خودشون رو اعلام نکردن. اما اینکه افراد فاقد تخصص حق اظهار نظر ندارن رو شخصاً نمیپسندم چون خیلی وقتها ایده ها مثل جرقه به ذهن افراد میرسه و با یکسری اصلاحات جزئی، ایده خیلی خوبی از آب در میاد و در اکثر موارد هم جرقه ها به ذهن افراد غیر متخصص میخوره. بحث دخالت یه چیزه، اینکه نظرشون رو بتونن اعلام کنن و کسی هم از این اظهار نظر ناراحت نشه، یه چیز دیگه است. درمورد قالب سایت هم لطفاً دوستان فعالیتشون رو به موازات لوگو شروع کنن و فوقش با تغییر لوگو، یکسری تغییرات توی رنگبندی قالب و... پیش میاد ولی قالب کلی که مشخص بشه، برنامه نویسها میتونن کارشون رو شروع کنن. اگه خدا بخواد میخوایم تا قبل از نشست بعدی که احتمالاً توی آبان و در تهران خواهد بود، سایت نهاد شروع به کار کنه.

----------


## Veteran

خب همین الان هم یک سری کارها هست که باید انجام بشه
طراحی لوگو
طراحی قالب
برنامه نویسی
و ...
چرا نباید برای همین موارد یک سری مدیر مشخص بشه ؟!


> علت این مسئله هم اینه که هنوز نهاد تشکیل نشده که نقشها مشخص بشه.


اگه نهاد ثبت بشه,
نهاد زبون در میاره میگه این کارو بکنید اون کارو بکنید ؟
این خوده ما هستیم که که تصمیم گیری هارو میگیریم
کارهارو انجام میدیم
و ...
خب همین الان هم میشه کارهای زیادی کرد !
بیخودی داریم خودمون رو با ثبت نشدن نهاد سرگرم میکنیم.


> درمورد قالب سایت هم لطفاً دوستان فعالیتشون رو به موازات لوگو شروع کنن


با گفتن این حرف هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته
چرا که کسی احساس مسئولیت نیمیکنه
اما اگر همین الان شما بیاین برای کارها گروه هایی رو تشکیل بدین و از اعضا درخواست عضو شدن در گروه هارو بکنین
برنامه ایی بنویسین که خب دوستان بخش گرافیک این کار باید تا 16 شهریور انجام بشه تا از برنامه عقب نمونیم
اونوقت اعضا یا نمیتونن یعنی از عهده مسئولیت ها بر نمیان.
یا اینکه میتونن کار رو در زمان مشخص انجام بدن و میان ثبت نام میکنن و اگه ثبت نام کننده موعظف هستند که طبق برنامه پیش برن
===
اما حالا میایم میگیم دوستان این کارو بکنید اون کارو بکنید ! اما هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته.
جز جرو بحث.

----------


## MMSHFE

> خب همین الان هم یک سری کارها هست که باید انجام بشه
> طراحی لوگو
> طراحی قالب
> برنامه نویسی
> و ...
> چرا نباید برای همین موارد یک سری مدیر مشخص بشه ؟!


چون هنوز دقیقاً مشخص نیست هرکس چقدر تخصص داره. قاعدتاً مدیر هر بخش باید در اون زمینه، تبحر، مطالعه و تجربه نسبتاً بیشتری از سایر اعضا داشته باشه. وقتی هنوز نصف بیشتر اعضا رزومه خودشون رو نفرستادن، چطور انتظار دارین مدیر مناسب برای هر بخش انتخاب بشه؟



> اگه نهاد ثبت بشه,
> نهاد زبون در میاره میگه این کارو بکنید اون کارو بکنید ؟


خیر، نهاد زبون در نمیاره ولی تا وقتی که اطلاعات جامعی از اعضا نداشته باشیم (ازطریق رزومه ها و بررسی نمونه کارهای انجام شده که در نشست تهران باید همراه خودتون بیارین)، تصمیمی درخصوص انتخاب مدیر هر بخش گرفته نخواهد شد.



> با گفتن این حرف هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته
> چرا که کسی احساس مسئولیت نیمیکنه
> اما اگر همین الان شما بیاین برای کارها گروه هایی رو تشکیل بدین و از اعضا درخواست عضو شدن در گروه هارو بکنین
> برنامه ایی بنویسین که خب دوستان بخش گرافیک این کار باید تا 16 شهریور انجام بشه تا از برنامه عقب نمونیم
> اونوقت اعضا یا نمیتونن یعنی از عهده مسئولیت ها بر نمیان.
> یا اینکه میتونن کار رو در زمان مشخص انجام بدن و میان ثبت نام میکنن و اگه ثبت نام کننده موعظف هستند که طبق برنامه پیش برن
> ===
> اما حالا میایم میگیم دوستان این کارو بکنید اون کارو بکنید ! اما هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته.
> جز جرو بحث.


 تمامی اعضای نهاد، فقط تا تاریخ 10 شهریور فرصت دارن طرحهای پیشنهادیشون رو برای «قالب سایت» و «لوگوی نهاد» همراه با هرگونه توضیح که لازمه درمورد طرحشون ارائه بدن، به ایمیل بنده یا آقای حسین زاده ارسال کنن. بعد از این تاریخ، طرحها به رأی گیری گذاشته خواهد شد تا نهایتاً قبل از نیمه دوم شهریور، قالب سایت آماده و قطعی بشه و برنامه نویسها بتونن کارشون رو شروع کنن.

----------


## Veteran

> چون هنوز دقیقاً مشخص نیست هرکس چقدر تخصص داره. قاعدتاً مدیر هر بخش باید  در اون زمینه، تبحر، مطالعه و تجربه نسبتاً بیشتری از سایر اعضا داشته  باشه. وقتی هنوز نصف بیشتر اعضا رزومه خودشون رو نفرستادن، چطور انتظار  دارین مدیر مناسب برای هر بخش انتخاب بشه؟


خب شما ی سری گروه هارو تشکیل بدین
اونوقت ببینین رزومه و نمونه کار میفرستن یا نه
این عادت ما ایرانی هاس.
===


> تا وقتی که اطلاعات جامعی از اعضا نداشته باشیم (ازطریق رزومه ها و بررسی  نمونه کارهای انجام شده که در نشست تهران باید همراه خودتون بیارین)،  تصمیمی درخصوص انتخاب مدیر هر بخش گرفته نخواهد شد.


همه این کارهارو میشه از طریق اینترنت انجام داد
بیخود داریم همه موارد تا نشست تهران عقب مینداریم.
اگر دلیل این حرفا اینکه حتما مدیر های که انتخاب خواهند شد و ... باید در نشست ها حضور پیدا کرده باشن یا پیدا کنند
هم میشه از اعضایی که در 2 دوره نشست قبلی بودن انتخاب کرد

----------


## MMSHFE

ارسال اطلاعاتی مثل رزومه چه ارتباطی به تشکیل گروهها داره؟ همه اعضا باید چه عضو گروهی باشن، چه نباشن، رزومه خودشون رو در اختیار نهاد بگذارن. این موضوع تقریباً چند ماهه که اعلام شده ولی هنوز خیلیها رزومه نفرستادن. درمورد ارسال رزومه هم به زودی یک Dead Line میگذاریم که اگه هر کسی تا تاریخ مشخص شده، رزومه خودش رو نفرستاد، از فهرست اعضای فعال حذف میشه و در تصمیم گیریها و کارهای عملی مخصوص خود نهاد (مثل طراحی سایت نهاد و...) نقشی نخواهد داشت. مدیران گروهها باید حتماً در نشستها حاضر بشن چون نمونه کارها و کدها و سبک کدنویسی و طراحی و... باید از نزدیک بررسی بشه و ازطرفی فقط ازبین اعضای هیئت مدیره (که در نشستها حاضر میشن)، کسانی بعنوان مدیریت بخشهای مختلف انتخاب میشن. حالا بعد از راه اندازی سایت نهاد، میتونیم بگیم نمونه کار و... رو اینترنتی و ازطریق سیستم تبادل فایل و... که طراحی میکنیم، بفرستن ولی فعلاً تنها راه، بررسی حضوریه تا اگه بنا به دلایلی، کد یک نفر مناسب تشخیص داده نشد، بتونه درصورت لزوم، همونجا بسرعت از سبک کدنویسی خودش دفاع کنه و زمان بی دلیل از دست نره. مطمئن باشید این چند روز زمانی که الآن برحسب ظاهر بی دلیل داره هدر میره، بیکار نیستیم و داریم راهکارهایی ایجاد میکنیم که بعداً این زمانها بسرعت جبران بشن. بقول معروف، اگه اول جای پاهامون و بند کفشهامون رو سفت کنیم و دیرتر ولی اصولی حرکت کنیم، بهتر از اینه که عجولانه راه بیفتیم و وسط راه مدام زمین بخوریم.

----------


## saman-arsenal

منم یه طرح زدم

in.png

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> منم یه طرح زدم
> 
> in.png


تعصب چی میگه ؟؟؟ رنگ ارسنالی زدی که برادر قبول نیست

----------


## Veteran

> ارسال اطلاعاتی مثل رزومه چه ارتباطی به تشکیل گروهها داره؟ همه اعضا باید  چه عضو گروهی باشن، چه نباشن، رزومه خودشون رو در اختیار نهاد بگذارن.


ربطش اینکه الان شما فراخوان جذب گرافیست برای گروه گرافیک بدین
کسی که به خودش اگاه باشه که بله من گرافیکم خوبه و میتونم به گروه گرافیک نهاد کمکی کردم
مجبوره برای به عضویت در اومدن این گروه رزومه ارسال کنه
و همینطور برای گروه های دیگر
به اندازه کافی من و دیگر دوستانی مثل ***BiDaK*** در این رابطه هم پیغام خصوصی دادیم هم در تاپیک پست دادیم.
هرچی میگیم اینجوریه اونجوریه
اما کسی که به حرفامون گوش نمیده.
من و جناب ***BiDaK*** چندبار برای رفتن تهران و پیگیری کارهای ثبت اعلام حضور کردیم
اما کسی به پیغام ها جوابی نداد.
بعد از چندین پیغام متوجه شدیم که بله دوستان دیگری هم اعلام حضور کردن و با شرکت هایی هم صحبت کردین
به این شکل خوب نیست.
خوبه که اگر حرکتی انجام میشه بقیه دوستان هم در جریان قرار بگیرند

===


> تعصب چی میگه ؟؟؟ رنگ ارسنالی زدی که برادر قبول نیست


روی چه حسابی قبول نیست ؟ روی چه منطقی ؟
مگر ارسنال این رنگو خلق کرده !
مگر هرکسی این رنگی باشه یعنی ارسنالی ؟
مگر شما مسئول قبول کردن یا قبول نکردن لوگو ها هستید ؟
مگر قرار نیست به نظرسنجی گذاشته بشه ؟
اتفاقا خیلی هم قشنگ شده

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> ===روی چه حسابی قبول نیست ؟ روی چه منطقی ؟
> مگر ارسنال این رنگو خلق کرده !
> مگر هرکسی این رنگی باشه یعنی ارسنالی ؟
> مگر شما مسئول قبول کردن یا قبول نکردن لوگو ها هستید ؟
> مگر قرار نیست به نظرسنجی گذاشته بشه ؟
> اتفاقا خیلی هم قشنگ شده


بابا مشخصه شوخی کرده :قهقهه: چرا یهو انقد عصبانی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Tarragon

> روی چه حسابی قبول نیست ؟ روی چه منطقی ؟
> مگر ارسنال این رنگو خلق کرده !
> مگر هرکسی این رنگی باشه یعنی ارسنالی ؟
> مگر شما مسئول قبول کردن یا قبول نکردن لوگو ها هستید ؟
> مگر قرار نیست به نظرسنجی گذاشته بشه ؟
> اتفاقا خیلی هم قشنگ شده


بابا این خیلی خشنه.
میگم بعدا تو نهاد اشتباه کردیم نگیره مارو بزنه.

----------


## saman-arsenal

> تعصب چی میگه ؟؟؟ رنگ ارسنالی زدی که برادر قبول نیست


به خدا هیچ اصلا توو فکر آرسنال نبودم مهرداد جان باور کن :لبخند گشاده!: باور بکن من آرسنالی نیستم بارسلونیم اما آرسنالی ها رو دوست دارم :بامزه:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

خوب ما با این شرایطی که الان داریم هم میتونیم خودمون نظم بدیم.
اول قضیه ثبت نهاد روشن بشه.
این قضیه داره شبیه میشه به شروع کار از شنبه.حالا این شنبه کی میاد خدا میدونه.درسته بعضیا خیلی کارها انجام میدن ولی ما نمیدونیم خب شما بیاین کارهارو هم بگید باز کافی نیست باید همه چی زمان بندی بشه.این کمترین کاریه که میتونیم کنیم.
نگید عجله نکنید ما 5 ماهه عجله نکردیم اینکه بگیم عجله داریم فک میکنم درست نباشه.بنظرم میشد از نشست بعد اصفهان با یک برنامه ریزی بهتر این مشکلات نبود.ولی وقتی بعد از اصفهان 13 14 تا عنوان گذاشته شد توو تاپیک بقیه بدون هیچ راهکاری یا باز عنوان خواستن اضافه کنن یا یکی اومد گفت نمیشه و 5 نفر تو جوابش گفتن میشه.یعنی فقط با حرف خواستیم ثابت کنیم.آقا در کل حرف حرف میاره.ما بهتر بود تو همون نشست اصفهان خیلی چیزارو تموم میکردیم چون همه از راه دور بودیم.یعنی اگه دوروز بود شاید خیلی ازین مشکلات نبود.ولی تا نشست بابل طول کشید.
اما برنامه:
•	کیا رو لوگو کار میکنن خوب به شما(آقای شهرکی) پیام بدن بعد اونجا شما یه زمانیرو مشخص میکنید.
•	چه کسایی رو قالب کار میکنن؟تا فلان تاریخ وقت دارید طرحتونو بدید.
•	برنامه نویسا کیا میخوان کمک کنن و زمان آماده سازی کار رو هر کسی میتونه بده.واسه شروع کار بلاخره باید اعتماد کنید به افراد و اون نفری که قسمتیو قبول میکنه حتما توو خودش میبینه که اینکارو میتونه و تابحال انجام داده.اما شما میتونین با زمان کمتری که میدید این برنامه نویس اگه تو اون قسمت مشکل دار بود با زمان بندی که داشتید زمانو از دست ندید و نفر جایگزین بذارید واسه اون قسمت.
•	کار ثبت نهاد چجوری پیش میره؟از کی شروع میشه؟اگه قراره کسی تهران پیگیری کنه تو همین چند روز مشخص کنید تا هرروزی میگید یا ما بریم یا کس دیگه.بنظر میاد این خودش کمه کم یکماه طول بکشه.
•	و...
دیگه همه میدونیم امروز تا یکماه دیگه کجا هستیم.حداقل میدونیم 80 درصد کار های مشخص شده تو یکماه انجام میشه.
اینکه تو تاپیک اصلا مطرح بشن فقط کار تو این 5 ماه رو داریم تکرار میکنیم.فعلا نیاز نیست کسی حرفی بزنه.طرحها مشخص میشه لوگوها مشخص میشه از طرف شما جمع آوری میشه بعد یه روز میذارید واسه نظرسنجی به نظر اینا نظمو بیشتر میکنه.
چیزیکه مشخصه اینه که نهاد کارو انجام میده پس زمانو از دست ندیم.

این قسمت از حرفهاتون




> وقتی که اطلاعات جامعی از اعضا نداشته باشیم (ازطریق رزومه ها و بررسی نمونه کارهای انجام شده که در نشست تهران باید همراه خودتون بیارین)، تصمیمی درخصوص انتخاب مدیر هر بخش گرفته نخواهد شد.


 
فقط وقت رو هدر میده...
در همین اینترنت هم امکان بررسی نمونه کار ها هستش.گرچه زمان بیشتری رو میطلبه.اما به اندازه زمانی که ما تا ابان ماه از دست میدیم نیست.

نهاد بلاخره باید گروه بندی بشه صرفا واسه کار های قبل از تاسیس.واسه تصمیم گیری ها و سایت و  کارهای ثبتی و جمع آوری رزومه و ...
اینکه بگیم چون تاسیس نشده , فایده ای نداره چون روزی هم که نهاد ثبت بشه اون روز همین تعداد هستن و در ادامه اضافه میشن.
بقول خودتون،


> اگه اول جای پاهامون و بند کفشهامون رو سفت کنیم و دیرتر ولی اصولی حرکت کنیم، بهتر از اینه که عجولانه راه بیفتیم و وسط راه مدام زمین بخوریم.


البته تشکیل گروه ها هم به معنی عجولانه راه رفتن نیست
همون سفت کردن بند کفش هست.
ما در بابل جمع شدیم تا باهم یک سری تصمیم گیری ها بگیریم
چراکه باهم میتونیم بهتر کار رو پیش ببریم
اما چرا نیومدیم مثل همین وضعیتی که نهاد الان داره هر یکی از دوستان تاپیک بزنن برای ایجاد نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان و هرکسی ساز خودشو رو بزنه و در نهایت رای گیری بشه ؟

من تعجبم ما تو همون بابل این حرفارو بعد از جلسات با بقیه زدیم چرا یادشون رفت همه ی حرفایی که زدیم؟بازم دارن مثل قبل عمل میکنن.
نظرات امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه.
کلی فسفر سوخت. :اشتباه:

----------


## qartalonline

دوستان من یه طرح مانندی روی کاغذ انجام دادم که از اسم *ایران نهاد* تشکیل شده.
البته روی کاغذ مسلما اشکالاتی خواهد داشت، هدفم پیاده سازی ایده ی ذهنم بود.

l.jpg

----------


## mohsen6500

با سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
یک معذرت خواهی نسبتا طویل و عرض به همه اعضای تالار PHP به خصوص استاد شهرکی عزیز ودوست داشتنی دارم.
و هم چنین آقا مهرداد گل که نتونستم در جلسه ودم نهاد شرکت داشته باشم.
راستش چند وقتی بود که به دلیل قسمت که چه عرض کنم قسمت هایی از مشکلات متعدد نتوانستم در جمع دوست داشتنی اعضای محترم تالار حضور داشته باشم.
اما همه ی اینها هیچ گاه مانع نشد که از علاقه ی خود به تشکیل این نهاد کاسته و یا کمرنگ شود.
و هر از گاهی اگر وقتی حاصل می شد تاپیک های نهاد را مرور کرده تا در چند و چون قضایای قرار بگیرم.
یک خسته نباشید و خدا قوت نیز به همه اعضایی که در حال حاضر فعالیت بیشتری از خود نشان داده و آهسته و البته پیوسته کار نهاد را ادامه می دهند تشکر و قدردانی خود را مبذول می دارم.
در این روزهای آشفته ی طراحی وب به صورت هایی که منفعت برنامه نویس زیر سوال است و زحمات و تلاش های بی وقفه وی زیر سوال است ، گزینه ی مناسب و البته راه انداز همین مسئله انسجام و مرتب سازی الگوی خاصی برای برنامه نویسان است.
وقتی سری به سایت هایی که پروژه ها را به قیمت هایی ناچیز به عهده برنامه نویس قرار می دهند و وی نیز برای بقای عمر برنامه نویسی و هم چنین امرار معاش ناگزیر به تسلیم است می زنم ، داغم دوباره تازه می شود و آن جمله ی معروف ما میتوانیم در خیالم نقش می بندد.
وقتی که پروژه دهنده با کلی دستورات ریزودرشت و درخواست های متعدد آخر قیمتی برابر یک چهارم قیمت واقعی ویا به قول خودشان قیمتی منصفانه را پیشنهاد می کند ، ناگاه جمله ی نازیبای ای کاش در نظرم منقش می شود.
اما همه نیز به آینده خوش بینیم و کلا آدمی به امید زنده است و کسی که امید ندارد به قطع یقین نام زنده گان را یدک می کشد.
پس حال چه باید کرد؟!
این سوالی است که تک تک اعضای تالار به احتمال یقین حداقل روزی یا هفته ای و یا ماهی یک بار از خود پرسید ه و شاید هم راه حل هایی را برای این موضوع دریافته باشند.
با کمی مرور کردن مطالب دوستان  این نکته مهم که همه ی اعضا به تشکیل نهاد اصرار دارند واقف خواهید شد اما اینجا مسئله مهم همدلی کردن و همراهی اعضاست که اندکی و اندکی و البته به نظر بنده تنها اندکی کم است.
اما همین مقداراندک برای دوستانی که از تالارهای دیگر به این تاپیک مراجعه میکنند کاملا نمایان است.
مهم ترین علل را بنده  در این میدانم که شاید اعضای محترم تالار در موقعی آستانه تحمل شان در مقابل انتقاد دوستان که چه به جا و شاید هم کمی نا بجا باشد پایین است و این خود موجب ایجاد پاسخ هایی به ادامه این انتقاد دارد و البته درمواقعی نیز مدیر تالار مجبور به حذف آنها می شود و این هم ریشه در نبود تجربه ی کار گروهی  (به نظر بنده) دارد که پیشنهاد حقیر این است که کمی سعه صدرتان را بالا برده و در ابتدا به ساکن شروع به پاسخ دهی نکنید و کمی به خودِ سوال توجه کنید تا هم از ایجاد پاسخ های بیشتر خودداری کرده باشید و هم این تاپیک به بحث های فرعی کمتر کشیده شود. 
مبحث بعدی که می خواستم عنوان کنم درمورد طرح لوگوی نهاد است. پیشنهاد های دوستان را که دیدم از شباهت بسیار زیاد که تقریبا همه در یک سطح مساوی بودند ذهنم را به این جهت سوق داد که کمی خلاقیت در کارهای دوستان گرافیکی کم رنگ شده و به یاد همان سایت های کذایی افتادم که اکثر کسانی که درخواست وب سایت می دهند شاید قریب به نود درصد آنها سایت های مشابه را و البته بیشتر آنهاسایت های معروف و پربازدید ایرانی را برای کار خود پیشنهاد می کنند و به نظرم کمی بشتر هم می توان خلاقیت به خرج داد چرا ما نیز بیاییم و از کارهای مشابه استفاده کنیم و چرا  مطالعه ی بیشتر را در دستور کار خود قرار ندهیم؟ چه اشکالی دارد اگر کمی دیر ولی بی نظیر طرح شود؟!
بعضی از دوستان عجله بسیار زیادی برای آغاز رسمی فعالیت انجمن دارند اما بنده کمی با این نظر مخالف هستم البته هرچند که می گویند در کار خیر حاجت هیچ استخاره نیست منتها این را نیز نباید فراموش کنیم که بی گدار به آب زدن هم ممکن است ریشه نهاد را لااقل کمی خشک کند. اما از این هم نباید گذشت که کمی تحرک سایر دوستان کم است که آنها نیز شاید همانند بنده درگیر مشکلاتی باشند و حتما با رفع مشکل دوباره به این تاپیک باز خواهند گشت.
سعی کردم در این چند سطرخلاصه ای از اتفاقاتی که دیده بودم و دوست داشتم درباره ی آنها صحبت کنم با شما درمیان بگذارم.
درآخر آرزوی سلامتی برای همه اعضا دارم و امید وارم که آینده ای روشن در مقابل نهاد باشد که البته هست اگر دوستان کمی و تنها کمی همت کنند. بنده نیز از این به بعد سعی خواهم کرد که حضوری پررنگ تر داشته باشم.
موفق باشید
یاعلی مدد

----------


## MMSHFE

متأسفانه NIC اینقدر در ثبت مدارک تعهدنامه قبول مسئولیتهای دامنه inahad.ir تأخیر ایجاد کرد که دامنه طبق ایمیلی که برای بنده ارسال کردن، به زمان *Suspend* شدن رسید و طبق ادعای خودشون *معلق* شد و قاعدتاً باید دو ماه صبر میکردن که مدارک اگه ارسال نشه، بعد آزادش کنن ولی گویا در همین زمان تعلیق، یک نفر دیگه دامنه رو خریده! و امروز به اون طرف زنگ زدم میگه 4.800.000 تومان آخرین پیشنهاد دریافتی ما بوده و شنبه به بالاترین قیمت میفروشم. درحال مکاتبه با NIC هستم تا ببینم مشکل چیه و چرا در زمان تعلیق، دامنه رو فروختن. گویا دستهایی تو کاره که ما ازش بیخبریم. فعلاً تنها دامنه رسمی نهاد که خوشبختانه دوستان عزیز NIC دستشون بهش نمیرسه، inahad.org هست.

----------


## Dead Space

عجب داستانی شده.
مطمعنن کسی که الان صاحب دامنه هستش یکی از اعضای همین سایته

----------


## E power

اگه طبق قوانین خودشون دو ماه باید صبر میکردن ، پس شما می تونید شکایت کنید ازشون

----------


## Amir_f

با سلام خدمت تمام دوستای گل ، متاسفانه برای منم مشکلی پیش اومد و نتونستم توی جلسه دوم شرکت کنم . 
یک طرح ساده برای لوگو پیشنهاد میکنم 

موفق باشید.

----------


## colors

> متأسفانه NIC اینقدر در ثبت مدارک تعهدنامه قبول مسئولیتهای دامنه inahad.ir تأخیر ایجاد کرد که دامنه طبق ایمیلی که برای بنده ارسال کردن، به زمان *Suspend* شدن رسید و طبق ادعای خودشون *معلق* شد و قاعدتاً باید دو ماه صبر میکردن که مدارک اگه ارسال نشه، بعد آزادش کنن ولی گویا در همین زمان تعلیق، یک نفر دیگه دامنه رو خریده! و امروز به اون طرف زنگ زدم میگه 4.800.000 تومان آخرین پیشنهاد دریافتی ما بوده و شنبه به بالاترین قیمت میفروشم. درحال مکاتبه با NIC هستم تا ببینم مشکل چیه و چرا در زمان تعلیق، دامنه رو فروختن. گویا دستهایی تو کاره که ما ازش بیخبریم. فعلاً تنها دامنه رسمی نهاد که خوشبختانه دوستان عزیز NIC دستشون بهش نمیرسه، inahad.org هست.


اوه اوه عجب کثیف کاری های تو این نیک انجام میشه. حالا خوبه مقدار پول های که جا به جا میشه زیاد نیست, وگرنه شاید یه 3 هزار میلیارد دیگه هم از اینجا میرفت بیرون! هرچند که با این وضعیت هم دور از انتظار نیست.

جناب شهرکی شما تاحالا مدارکی برای ثبت حقوقی خودتون به نیک ارسال کردین؟ اگه مدارکتون اونجا باشه و دامنه رو که تو بابل زدین ثبت شد. پس تنها مشکل میتونه از شرکت ثبت کننده دامین باشه. اون شرکتی که برای شماهم دامنه رو ثبت کرد باید پاسخگو باشه. و اگر هم مدارکی ارسال نکرده باشید این وضعیت تو نیک وجود داره(معلق) ولی دامنه فکر کنم 7 یا 15 روز به نام درخواست کننده ثبت و بعد آزاد میشه.

*در هر صورت احتمال 1% بشه دامنه رو پس گرفت. پس دنبال آدرس های جدید باشیم.*

----------


## MMSHFE

نه مدارک درسته. شرکت برتینا هم میگه ما دامنه رو ثبت میکنیم و مدارک و همه چیز توسط خود NIC ثبت میشه. درست هم میگه. NIC بهم گفت مدارک بفرستین من هم چندبار فرستادم و هربار یه ایرادی میگرفتن تا اینکه نهایتاً آخرین مدارک رو گفتن صبر کنید تا تأیید بشه که بعدش این اتفاق افتاد. دامنه هم دقیقاً 1 ساعت بعد از تعلیق (نه آزادسازی) ثبت شده. تا جایی که دیدم، این کسی که دامنه رو ثبت کرده، کارش کلاً خرید و فروش دامنه است و یه جورایی با NIC ...بله. بهرحال فعلاً دامین inahad.org رو داریم و برای پس گرفتن این دامین هم تلاش میکنم.

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً دیگه هیچکسی طرح لوگو و قالب اینجا نگذاره. هر طرحی هست به ایمیل بنده ارسال کنید (فقط از کسانی قبول میشه که جواب پیامکی که برای همه اعضای نهاد ارسال شده رو فرستادن).

----------


## ***BiDaK***

دامنه ای که عرض 5 دقیقه قیمتش از 500 تومن به 2.500 رسید و حالا 4.800 :قهقهه:  میسپرمشون به کلید اسرار (ظاهرا الان یک چکه عبرت شده)که اینجوری با بچه های نهاد بازی نکنن :لبخند گشاده!: 
همه زنگ بزنین قیمتو به 100 تومن برسونین بفرستیم 20.30  :لبخند گشاده!:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## colors

اگه نتونیم پسش بگیریم, سال بعد همین وقت دامین میره برای تغلیق دوماه و بعد دوماه هم آزاد میشه

----------


## MRmoon

> اگه نتونیم پسش بگیریم, سال بعد همین وقت دامین میره برای تغلیق دوماه و بعد دوماه هم آزاد میشه


 شايد يارو تمديد كرد.

----------


## Veteran

> اگه نتونیم پسش بگیریم, سال بعد همین وقت دامین میره برای تغلیق دوماه و بعد دوماه هم آزاد میشه


سامان در کشف این موضوع چند نفر کمکت کردن  :متفکر: 
البته ممکنه این فرضیه رد بشه  :متفکر:  چون ما موجودی به اسم تمدید هم داریم  :متفکر: 
 خوشم میاد نهاد اینقدر قدرتمند داره ظاهر میشه که هنوز شروع به کار نکرده دارن با اسمش مبلغی اندازه یک پروژه متوسط در میارن
ی دامنه 5 تومنی رو بفروشی پراید بخری  :کف کرده!:  چه میکنه !  :کف کرده!:

----------


## artablog

> اگه نتونیم پسش بگیریم, سال بعد همین وقت دامین میره برای تغلیق دوماه و بعد دوماه هم آزاد میشه


واقعا متاسفم , اگه اینطور هست که شما فک میکنی منم میشینم سال بعد که دامنه فیسبوک معلق شد ثبتش میکنم بنام خودم . 100% اینو تمدید میکنن شما دامنه http://nahad.ir را ببین مال نهاد رهبری inahad  را زبونم لال دولتی ها میتون بگیرن

----------


## H:Shojaei

دوستان مواظب باشيد و هواستون به چيزي كه ميگيد باشه جناب خريدار دامنه ممكنه داره همه ي اينا رو ميخونه...  :افسرده:

----------


## parsboy

-------------------------------

----------


## MMSHFE

اینقدر اصلاح دزد رو اینجا مطرح نکنید دوستان. ظاهراً یکی از اعضای همین سایت دامین رو خریدن و خریدشون هم قانونی بوده یعنی پول دادن و دامین رو خریدن و از این بابت مسئولیتی متوجه ایشون نیست. اون کاری که غیر قانونی بوده، فروش دامنه در زمان تعلیق هست که مسئولش NIC هست و من هم درحال پیگیری این قضیه هستم تا دامنه رو پس بگیریم. بهرحال اینطور که پیداست دامنه الآن در اختیار کاربر *artablog* هست که به بنده هم پیام خصوصی دادن و گفتن دامنه رو ایشون ثبت کردن. حالا یا بقول خودشون میخوان به نهاد کمک کنن (که با صحبتی که تلفنی باهاشون داشتم و گفتن 4.800.000 حداکثر قیمت پیشنهادی تا الآن بوده و شنبه به بالاترین قیمت میفروشن، بعید میدونم) و یا اینکه کارمون رو با همون دامنه org. پیش میبریم و به ir. هم کاری نداریم و یا NIC به ما قانوناً بر میگردونه و یا اینکه اعلام میکنیم تنها دامنه رسمی ما، inahad.org هست.

----------


## artablog

> اون کاری که غیر قانونی بوده، فروش دامنه در زمان تعلیق هست که مسئولش NIC هست


شما قوانین NIC  را بررسی بفرمایید هیچ مسئولیتی از این لحاظ متوجه NIC نیست تا زمانی که هزینه دامنه و مدارک را ارسال نکنید دامنه به اسم شما رزور نمیشود

----------


## Veteran

خب هدفتون از این کار چی هست ؟
ما اومدیم صحبت کردیم به این دامنه رسیدیم
حالا شما از موقعیت استفاده کردین و رفتین دامنه رو ثبت کردین که چه چیزیو ثابت کنین ؟
کسب دراامد از فروش این دامنه ؟!
ایا هرچیزی که در قانون ذکر نشده باشه درسته ؟
اخلاقیه ؟
هان ؟!

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست گرامی، دامنه inahad.ir آزاد نبوده که بخوان بفروشن. گفته معلق میشه. مدارک هم ارسال شده ولی تأیید نکردن تا اینکه به این وضع دچار شدیم. دامین هم در همون جلسه نشست ثبت و هزینه اون هم پرداخت شد و تمام اعضای حاضر در نشست هم این مسئله رو دیدن چون با Data Projector تصویر داشت روی تابلو پخش میشد. حالا بهرحال طبق صحبتی که با هم داشتیم، شما گفتین دامنه رو با حسن نیت خریدین که دست کس دیگری نیفته و در اختیار نهاد باشه. کاری به صحبت تلفنی صبحمون هم که گفته شد دامنه به بالاترین قیمت فروخته خواهد شد نداریم و فرض میکنیم این صحبتها هم انجام نشده و توی صفحه inahad.ir هم آگهی فروش درج نشده و نیت شما همونی هست که میگین. خوب پس دامنه رو به شناسه ms2111-irnic در NIC برگردونید تا روال تأیید مدارک از سر گرفته بشه و همه یه نفس راحت بکشیم. در غیر اینصورت، حق بدین که در حسن نیت شما شک کنیم.

----------


## artablog

مدیر محترم جناب شهرکی اگه اینطور باشه که شما میفرمایید دامنه معلق بوده و ثبت شده پس طبق نظر شما اسکریپت NIC مشکل داره همه میتونن وقتی دامنه معلق هست بنام خودشون ثبت کنن این دامنه آزاد بود من ثبت کردم

----------


## artablog

ببین رنگ جون شما بزار ما کارمونو بکنیم اینجور ادما منظرت چیه؟

----------


## artablog

تو sms  هم که جواتو دادم 917 کردسان

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان لطفاً دست از اهانت بردارین وگرنه مطابق قوانین برخورد خواهد شد. ایشون اونطور که من متوجه شدم، دوستدار نهاد هستن و خودشون هم میخوان عضو نهاد بشن. پس با برخوردهای شتابزده، چهره بدی از نهاد نشون ندین. الآن هم گفتن دامنه رو به شناسه بنده منتقل میکنن.

----------


## MMSHFE

این دوستمون دامین رو به بنده انتقال دادن و الآن هم منتظر تأیید انتقال توسط NIC هستیم. خدا رو شکر این مسئله هم به خیر و خوشی داره تموم میشه و امیدوارم از حضورشون بعنوان یکی از اعضای نهاد، بهره مند بشیم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

و باز هم حماسه ی دیگر  از نهاد حمایتی ما  :لبخند گشاده!: 
یه اتوبوس داشتیم اسم نویسی میکردیم واسه اردبیل که خداروشکر نیت خیر بوده :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Veteran

محسن بلیط منو هم کنسل کن.دیگه نمیرم  :قهقهه:

----------


## artablog

دوستان شرمنده که شما را نگران کردم و آقای شهرکی را به زحمت انداختم امیدارم موفق شوید

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> دوستان شرمنده که شما را نگران کردم و آقای شهرکی را به زحمت انداختم امیدارم موفق شوید


ایشالله شاهد فعالیت شما هم باشیم در نهاد. :تشویق:

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام واقعا مایه تاسف که توی nic هم دلال بازی وجود داره :عصبانی:  نمیدونم  میشه inahad را پس گرفت یا نه باید تا سال دیگه منتظر موند.
ولی پیشنهاد من  برای آدرس دیگه اینه* inahad.com* من الان تست کردم آزاد هست اگر هم inahad.ir پس بدهندکه چه بهتر و خداروشکر.

دوست گرامی artablog:ب نظر من کار شما اشتباه بوده منظور فروش به قیمت بالا هست.
لطفا اگر دامنه را برمی گردانید ممنونم دست شماهم درد نکنه

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست خوبمون artablog دامنه رو برگردوندن و الآن هم منتظر تأیید مدارک انتقال توسط NIC هستیم. فقط این وسط یه 8000 تومان اضافه برای انتقال داده شد و مبلغ 5900 تومان که ایشون برای خرید دامنه پرداخت کرده بودن و ازشون میخوام شماره کارتشون رو برام پیام خصوصی کنن تا به حسابشون برگردونم. موفق باشید.

----------


## artablog

پیشنهاد بالاتر از 6.5 میلیون نیست 6.5 یک 6.5 میلیون دو... و سه :قهقهه: 



> دوست گرامی artablog:ب نظر من کار شما اشتباه بوده منظور فروش به قیمت بالا هست.


تو اینجور مزایده ها هدف فروش به قیمت بالاست شما بهتره تاپیک رو خوب بخونی :چشمک:

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

خب به سلامتی این مشکل هم حل شد ، بهتر نیست به ادامه کار های نهاد رسیدگی بشه ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

کارهای نهاد درحال پیگیریه. کسانی که برای طراحی قالب و لوگو اعلام آمادگی کردن، طی پیامکهای جداگانه آخرین مهلت ارسال طرحهاشون مشخص شده و منتظر دریافت طرحهای پیشنهادی هستم تا به رأی گیری گذاشته بشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

دامنه inahad.ir امروز بالأخره منتقل و تأیید شد. از آقای باباوند هم مجدداً بخاطر لطفشون تشکر میکنم. هزینه خرید دامنه هم که پرداخت کرده بودن رو به حسابشون واریز کردم. موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

امروز یکی از دوستان عضو نهاد، به بنده پیام دادن که یکنفر توی سایتشون این متن رو براشون نوشته:



> حرفی باهاتون دارم
> شما دارید وب را خراب میکنید.چرا در نهاد شرکت نکردید.
> من قبلا با شما ارتباط داشتم.شاید هم من را بشناسید.
> اما تهدید میکنم اگر به کارهای طراحی اسکریپت ادامه دهید روز خوش نمیبینید
> 
> من ادرس منزلتون را هم بلدم.
> فکر نکن میتونی با این سایتت و طراحی اسکریپت بازار برنامه نویسهای دیگه را خراب کتی
> من نمیزارم
> 
> ...


ایمیل و IP ایشون هم در دسترس هست ولی قبل از هرگونه اقدامی، خواستم همینجا اکیداً اعلام کنم *افراط و تفریط و تندروی در ایران نهاد کاملاً ممنوعه*. نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان ایران، به هیچ عنوان قصد نداره اینطوری کارهای  خودش رو پیش ببره. لطفاً منبعد درصورت تمایل به انجام اینگونه کارها، پای  ایران نهاد رو وسط نکشید. فعالیت اون دوستی هم که این پیام براشون گذاشته شده، کاملاً قانونی و یک امر 100  درصد خصوصی و شخصیه و به بنده، شما، نهاد و هیچ فرد دیگری اعم از حقیقی  یا حقوقی ارتباطی نداره. موفق باشید.

----------


## Veteran

جناب شهرکی داستان لوگو و یا قالب به کجا رسید ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  ختم به خیر شده !؟



> تمامی اعضای نهاد، فقط تا تاریخ 10 شهریور فرصت دارن طرحهای پیشنهادیشون رو  برای «قالب سایت» و «لوگوی نهاد» همراه با هرگونه توضیح که لازمه درمورد  طرحشون ارائه بدن، به ایمیل بنده یا آقای حسین زاده ارسال کنن. بعد از این  تاریخ، طرحها به رأی گیری گذاشته خواهد شد تا نهایتاً قبل از نیمه دوم  شهریور، قالب سایت آماده و قطعی بشه و برنامه نویسها بتونن کارشون رو شروع  کنن.


امروز 12 شهریور هستش.
چه روزی طرح ها به رای گیری گذاشته میشه ؟
ایا تاریخ دقیقی مشخص شده ؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> جناب شهرکی داستان لوگو و یا قالب به کجا رسید ؟  ختم به خیر شده !؟
> امروز 12 شهریور هستش.
> چه روزی طرح ها به رای گیری گذاشته میشه ؟
> ایا تاریخ دقیقی مشخص شده ؟


ما هم منتظریم.

----------


## MMSHFE

متأسفانه از بین اینهمه کاربر که علاقه به مشارکت در طراحی لوگو داشتن و حتی کار داشت به درگیری لفظی و... میکشید، فقط 3 نفر اعلام آمادگی کردن برای طراحی لوگو و از بین این 3 نفر هم فقط یکنفر طرح خودش رو فرستاده. قالب هم فقط تا الآن یک مورد به دستم رسیده.

----------


## Veteran

جناب شهرکی دیگه زمان تحویل دادن گذاشته 
دیگه نیازی به صبر نیست
اگر میدونید همون قالب مناسب هست که شروع کنیم برنامه نویسی و نیازی به رای گیری نیست
ولی نظره من استفاده از همون bootstrap هستش
===
برنامه بعدی رو اعلام کنید لطفا
اگر فردا روزی کسی گفت نه من میخواستم قالب بدم و از این حرفا خودش مقصره.قرار نیست که ما واسه هرکاری 1 ماه وقت رو تلف کنیم !
بخوایم اینجوری پیش بریم.نشست تهران باید بیایم بشینیم واسه هم دیگه جک بگیم بخندیم !
اگه همش قرار باشه منتظر تایید همه باشیم که اینجوری تو خیلی کارها به مشکل بر میخوریم.اینجوری نمیشه.باید شما حرفارو بعنوان پیشنهاد نگاه کنید و تصمیم آخرو بگیرید
در هر صورت الان تصمیم نهایی رو شما با توجه به پیشنهادات دوستان میگیرید
در تصمیم گیری در مورد قالب هم از این موضوع خارج نیست
و با توجه به اینکه فقط 3 نفر و فقط 1 قالب رسیده به دستتون فکر نمیکنم باید صبر کنیم و لطفا سریعتر تصمیمی بگیرید

----------


## MMSHFE

نه برای لوگو 3 نفر گفته بودن. برای قالب 10 نفر اسم نوشتن و تا 15 شهریور فرصت دارن ولی فقط یکنفر تا الآن فرستاده. برای لوگو هم از بین 3 نفر، فقط یک نفر طرحش رو ارسال کرده بود که شبیه یکی از طرحهایی بود که دوستان مخالفت داشتن باهاش و برای همین گفتم یکم دیگه صبر کنم دو نفر دیگه هم طرحهاشون رو بگذارن و بعد برای رأی گیری بگذاریم. بهرحال تا 15 شهریور به هر دو گروه طراحی قالب و طراحی لوگو فرصت داده میشه که طرحهاشون رو بفرستن. موفق باشید.

----------


## Jarvis

میخواستم به عرض دوستان برسونم که اگه الان دوباره برگشتم به خاطر اصرارهایی هستش که دوستان کردند و پیام مکرر دادند که کمک کن ...
وگرنه شخصا دارم میگم خدمت آقای شهرکی و بقیه ی دوستان ، که من با این روند مخالفم ، اگه هم لوگو ارسال نکردم به خاطر این بود که قراره به رأی گیری گذاشته بشه!
من با رای گیری مخالفم ... آیا این مخالفت من رو بازم میخواید سرکوب کنید ؟
دلیل مخالفتم اینه که وفتی شما طرح ها رو جمع آوری می کنید ، ممکنه یه طرحی رای بیاره که فقط خوشگلیش باعث رای آوردنش میشه ... ولی ممکنه مفهوم و اصول لوگو درش رعایت نشده باشه
من با اون دوستی که چند پست قبل یه نظری در مورد لوگو داده بود هم عقیده هستم ( نام کاربریش فکر کنم E power بود )
من نمیگم لوگوی من انتخاب بشه .. از اول هم هیچوقت چنین حرفی نزدم ... حرف من اینه که میگم لوگوی نهاد به این بزرگی که قراره کارش اینقدر بزرگ باشه ، نباید اینجوری انتخاب بشه.

باید طوری باشه که فردا روز اگه چار نفر دیدن مسخره نکنن ... یه شخص یا یه ارگان نتونه بیاد ادعای کپی برداری بکنه ...

من میخوام بدونم چه لزومی داره که طرح به رای گیری گذاشته بشه ؟ وقتی اکثر دوستان خودشون دارن صراحتا اعلام میکنن که از لوگو سر در نمیارن .. پس با چه معیاری میخوان به لوگو رای بدن ؟
اگه یه تیم گرافیست خوب داشتیم ، و اعضای تیم هر کدوم یه لوگو میدادن و لوگو ها بین همون اعضای تیم به رای گیری گذاشته میشد .. اون یه چیزی ... ولی اینجوری اصلا درست نیست به نظر من !

بنده هم تا وقتی که روی لوگو حرف از رای گیری باشه طرحی ارسال نمیکنم.

----------


## navid3d_69

> جناب شهرکی دیگه زمان تحویل دادن گذاشته 
> دیگه نیازی به صبر نیست
> اگر میدونید همون قالب مناسب هست که شروع کنیم برنامه نویسی و نیازی به رای گیری نیست
> ولی نظره من استفاده از همون bootstrap هستش
> ===
> برنامه بعدی رو اعلام کنید لطفا
> اگر فردا روزی کسی گفت نه من میخواستم قالب بدم و از این حرفا خودش مقصره.قرار نیست که ما واسه هرکاری 1 ماه وقت رو تلف کنیم !
> بخوایم اینجوری پیش بریم.نشست تهران باید بیایم بشینیم واسه هم دیگه جک بگیم بخندیم !
> اگه همش قرار باشه منتظر تایید همه باشیم که اینجوری تو خیلی کارها به مشکل بر میخوریم.اینجوری نمیشه.باید شما حرفارو بعنوان پیشنهاد نگاه کنید و تصمیم آخرو بگیرید
> ...


بنظر من تمام طرح ها و قالب ها که آماده شد یک نظر سنجی درست کنید و قالبی که بیشتر رای رو اورده و لوگو اون استفاده بشه حالا بعدا اگر قالب خوب نبود تغییر می کنه و به نظر من خیلی خوب هست اگر از Bootstrap استفاده که ورژن 3 هم اومده بهتر شده

----------


## Tarragon

> میخواستم به عرض دوستان برسونم که اگه الان دوباره برگشتم به خاطر اصرارهایی هستش که دوستان کردند و پیام مکرر دادند که کمک کن ...
> وگرنه شخصا دارم میگم خدمت آقای شهرکی و بقیه ی دوستان ، که من با این روند مخالفم ، اگه هم لوگو ارسال نکردم به خاطر این بود که قراره به رأی گیری گذاشته بشه!
> من با رای گیری مخالفم ... آیا این مخالفت من رو بازم میخواید سرکوب کنید ؟
> دلیل مخالفتم اینه که وفتی شما طرح ها رو جمع آوری می کنید ، ممکنه یه طرحی رای بیاره که فقط خوشگلیش باعث رای آوردنش میشه ... ولی ممکنه مفهوم و اصول لوگو درش رعایت نشده باشه
> من با اون دوستی که چند پست قبل یه نظری در مورد لوگو داده بود هم عقیده هستم ( نام کاربریش فکر کنم E power بود )
> من نمیگم لوگوی من انتخاب بشه .. از اول هم هیچوقت چنین حرفی نزدم ... حرف من اینه که میگم لوگوی نهاد به این بزرگی که قراره کارش اینقدر بزرگ باشه ، نباید اینجوری انتخاب بشه.
> 
> باید طوری باشه که فردا روز اگه چار نفر دیدن مسخره نکنن ... یه شخص یا یه ارگان نتونه بیاد ادعای کپی برداری بکنه ...
> 
> ...


با سلام من با حرف ایشون موافقم.

منی که از طراحی هیچی سر در نمیارم نباید بیام در مورد یه لوگو نظر بدم.

دقیقا مثل اینکه من یه برنامه رو می نویسم و کسی که از برنامه نویسی هیچی سرش نمی شه بیاد نظر می ده حالا اگر برنامه نویس بود یه چیزی بنظرم باید کسانی که طراحی بلدند در موردش نظر بدند.

موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

نمیدونم والا چی بگم. اگه نظر شخصی من رو بخواین، بنظر من کسانی که از اصول طراحی سر در نمیارن هم در انتخاب طرح نهاد*شون* حق دارن. حالا میتونید یک مرحله فیلتر برای قالبها بگذاریم که طی اون، کسانی که مدرک تخصصی طراحی دارن، ابتدا روی قالبهای دریافتی اعمال نظر کنن و قالبهایی که از اون فیلتر رد میشن، به رأی گیری گذاشته بشن. منتها به شرطی که این فیلتر، منصفانه باشه و استدلالهاش هم به طراح مربوطه اعلام بشه.

----------


## Tarragon

> نمیدونم والا چی بگم. اگه نظر شخصی من رو بخواین، بنظر من کسانی که از اصول طراحی سر در نمیارن هم در انتخاب طرح نهاد*شون* حق دارن. حالا میتونید یک مرحله فیلتر برای قالبها بگذاریم که طی اون، کسانی که مدرک تخصصی طراحی دارن، ابتدا روی قالبهای دریافتی اعمال نظر کنن و قالبهایی که از اون فیلتر رد میشن، به رأی گیری گذاشته بشن. منتها به شرطی که این فیلتر، منصفانه باشه و استدلالهاش هم به طراح مربوطه اعلام بشه.


حرف شما درست.
درسته نهاد ماله خودشونه اما بعضی وقتا (خودم رو عرض می کنم کسی برداشت سو نکنه) به اشتباه خوب و بد رو نمی تونیم انتخاب کنیم چون تو اون رشته هیچ سر رشته ای نداریم مثلا آقای شهرکی شما می یای یه اسکریپت با شی گرا می نویسی با یه قالب ساده و یه اسکریپت خیلی ساده هم می نویسی با یه قالب تر و تمیز اونی که وارد نباشه مسلما دومی رو انتخاب می کنی چون عقلش به چشمه(بازم خودم رو می گم) اما اونی که وارد باشه میاد سوال کنه تست می کنی مسائل امنیتی رو چک می کنه بعد نظر می ده.

با فیلتر هم موافقم امیدوارم که فیلتر هارو خوده طراحان محترم طرح کنن.

----------


## H:Shojaei

> میخواستم به عرض دوستان برسونم که اگه الان دوباره برگشتم به خاطر اصرارهایی هستش که دوستان کردند و پیام مکرر دادند که کمک کن ...
> وگرنه شخصا دارم میگم خدمت آقای شهرکی و بقیه ی دوستان ، که من با این روند مخالفم ، اگه هم لوگو ارسال نکردم به خاطر این بود که قراره به رأی گیری گذاشته بشه!
> من با رای گیری مخالفم ... آیا این مخالفت من رو بازم میخواید سرکوب کنید ؟
> دلیل مخالفتم اینه که وفتی شما طرح ها رو جمع آوری می کنید ، ممکنه یه طرحی رای بیاره که فقط خوشگلیش باعث رای آوردنش میشه ... ولی ممکنه مفهوم و اصول لوگو درش رعایت نشده باشه
> من با اون دوستی که چند پست قبل یه نظری در مورد لوگو داده بود هم عقیده هستم ( نام کاربریش فکر کنم E power بود )
> من نمیگم لوگوی من انتخاب بشه .. از اول هم هیچوقت چنین حرفی نزدم ... حرف من اینه که میگم لوگوی نهاد به این بزرگی که قراره کارش اینقدر بزرگ باشه ، نباید اینجوری انتخاب بشه.
> 
> باید طوری باشه که فردا روز اگه چار نفر دیدن مسخره نکنن ... یه شخص یا یه ارگان نتونه بیاد ادعای کپی برداری بکنه ...
> 
> ...


آقاي صالحي شما درست ميگيد ولي همون طور كه جناب شهركي گفتن هر كسي دوست داره واسه لوگويي كه قراره نهادش داشته باشه نظر بده.
و اين هم كه ميگيد طراح ها فقط بايد نظر بدن من كاملا مخالفم يه لوگو كه خيلي مفهومي باشه ولي كاربر پسند نباشه به چه دردي ميخوره بنابراين من حرفي كه تو تاپيك قبليمم زدم رو باز دوباره ميگم:
از دوستان طراح خواهش ميكنم وقتي طرحشون رو زدن يه توضيح مختصر درباره ي معنا و مفهومش هم بدن تا كاربراي غير طراح هم بتونن نظر بدن اين طوري كوركورانه قضاوت نميشه و آمار نظر سنجي هم هر چه بيشتر باشه طرحي كه واقعا استحقاقشو داره انتخاب ميشه.

----------


## Veteran

ای بابا این Variant دوباره شروع کرد.
ی مدت ارامش داشتیما !
داداش لوگو نمیفرستی ؟! نفرست خب چیکارت داریم مگه  !
اگر هم میخوای بفرستی بفرست رای اورد که اورد اگه هم نیاورد که نباید بیای حاشیه درست کنی ؟
مثل ی بچه خب بشین لوگو رو بزن و بفرست دیگه اینکه دوستان تخصص دارن یا نه به خودشون مربوط هست و نه به شما !



> باید طوری باشه که فردا روز اگه چار نفر دیدن مسخره نکنن ... یه شخص یا یه ارگان نتونه بیاد ادعای کپی برداری بکنه ...


هرچیزی موافق و مخالف های خودشو داره
حالا لوگو ایرانسل بدون مشکل هست ؟
کسی مسخرش نمیکنه ؟



> بنده هم تا وقتی که روی لوگو حرف از رای گیری باشه طرحی ارسال نمیکنم.


مرگ بر دیکتاتور
 :قهقهه: 
دوستان زیاد تعجب نکنین این جناب Variant عادتشونه حاشیه درست میکنن
شده قضیه بابل با اون بچه بازی هایی که دراوردی .
ب پا ی وقت خیس نشی !  :کف کرده!: 
عیف جاش نیس بگم

----------


## Tarragon

> ای بابا این Variant دوباره شروع کرد.
> ی مدت ارامش داشتیما !
> داداش لوگو نمیفرستی ؟! نفرست خب چیکارت داریم مگه  !
> اگر هم میخوای بفرستی بفرست رای اورد که اورد اگه هم نیاورد که نباید بیای حاشیه درست کنی ؟
> مثل ی بچه خب بشین لوگو رو بزن و بفرست دیگه اینکه دوستان تخصص دارن یا نه به خودشون مربوط هست و نه به شما !
> هرچیزی موافق و مخالف های خودشو داره
> حالا لوگو ایرانسل بدون مشکل هست ؟
> کسی مسخرش نمیکنه ؟
> 
> ...


من حق رو به جناب Variant می دم. اما بنظرم این بحث رو همینجا تمومش کنیم.آقای Variant شما لطفا لوگوی مورد نظرتون رو برای آقای شهرکی بفرستید.

----------


## parsboy

> ای بابا این Variant دوباره شروع کرد.
> ی مدت ارامش داشتیما !
> داداش لوگو نمیفرستی ؟! نفرست خب چیکارت داریم مگه  !
> اگر هم میخوای بفرستی بفرست رای اورد که اورد اگه هم نیاورد که نباید بیای حاشیه درست کنی ؟
> مثل ی بچه خب بشین لوگو رو بزن و بفرست دیگه اینکه دوستان تخصص دارن یا نه به خودشون مربوط هست و نه به شما !
> هرچیزی موافق و مخالف های خودشو داره
> حالا لوگو ایرانسل بدون مشکل هست ؟
> کسی مسخرش نمیکنه ؟
> 
> ...


داداش یکم خونسردیت رو حفظ کن :لبخند گشاده!:  درست میشه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Veteran

> من حق رو به جناب Variant می دم. اما بنظرم این بحث رو همینجا تمومش  کنیم.آقای Variant شما لطفا لوگوی مورد نظرتون رو برای آقای شهرکی بفرستید.


خب شما حق رو به ایشون میدی درست ؟
یعنی اینکه اینقدر شما قدرت تشخیص و فهم و شعور داری که تشخیص دادی ایشون راست میگن
اما ایشون در قبال لوگو فکر میکنن ماها نمیتونیم تشخیص بدیم .
به عبارت دیگه یعنی همه جز خودش ..... هستند !
به قول دوستم جناب موحد که میگن برای انتخابات کشور هم مردم تصمیم گیری میکنن
کاندیدا میاد منطقی صحبت میکنه من این مشکلو میبینم 
این کارارو میکنم
و ...
مردم در نهایت تصمیم نهایی رو میگیرن
شما بیا لوگو رو بزار بگو عزیزان برادران و خواهران
این لوگو این  ویژگی هارو داره
خلاصه بیا توضیح بده
که قضیه چیه !
اما این اقا میگه نه ! فقط خودم ! رای گیری رو هم قبول ندارم
نداری که نداری !
برو خوش باش عمو

----------


## qartalonline

این بحثها فایده ای نداره چون داره همه رو از هدف اصلی منحرف میکنه.

به نظر من اگه وجود لوگو برای ثبت نهاد نیاز نیست بهتره قضیه لوگو فعلا کنار گذاشته بشه و رو قسمتهای دیگه کار بشه (مثل طراحی قالب و برنامه نویسی) و به جای لوگو فعلا از عبارت ساده "ایران نهاد" استفاده بشه ، بعد که نهاد سر و سامان گرفت و مخاطب بیشتری پیدا کرد میشه تو خود سایت نهاد یه فراخوان گذاشته بشه که هرکس طرحی درباره لوگوی نهاد داره بفرسته سپس لوگو توسط افراد متخصص و مردم از بین طرح ها انتخاب بشه، اینجوری تعداد شرکت کننده ها هم زیاد میشن که در نتیجه ایده بهتر و زیادی هم وجود خواهد داشت.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> من حق رو به جناب Variant می دم. اما بنظرم این بحث رو همینجا تمومش کنیم.آقای Variant شما لطفا لوگوی مورد نظرتون رو برای آقای شهرکی بفرستید.


من هم با سبحانو حسن شجاعی موافقم.
من تعجبم ما توزندگی یعنی هر کاری که تجربه نداشتیم نباید انجام بدیم؟این چه حرفیه بابا.
40 میلیون نفر واسه آینده ی یک کشور تصمیم میگیرن.40 میلیون نفر اداره ی مملکت با خبرن؟
باید از طرحت دفاع کنی و بقیشو بسپری به دوستای دیگه.مطمئنا این دوستان چنتا طرح دیدن و انقدا هم از قضیه پرت نیستن.
اگه حرفای یک گرافییستو فقط گرافیستا قرار باشه بفهمن اینکه نمیشه...بقیه پس چین؟پس اگه یه روز مشتری گفت این طرح اینجاش مشکل داره باید بگیم تو که از گرافیک سرت نمیشه حرف بیخود نزن.
اگه یه خواننده بخونه و یکی بگه خوب نخوندی پس اونجا هم باید بگه تو که از موسیقی بارت نیست حرف نزن.
اینا فرمول ریاضی نیست که سخت باشه فهمش.
به نظرم اینجا بحثا یکم قاطی شده.اون اصولی که میگین نباید دخالت کرد مصداقش اینجا نیست.اگه نمیتونیم خلق کنیم ولی هنر رو میفهمیم.درک میکنیم.
ولی در کل من نظرم اینه اگه دو یا سه تا طرح رأیهاش نزدیک بود انتخاب نباید به رای بیشتر تعلق بگیره.اونجا دیگه باید حالا چن نفر از خود گرافیستا با هم یا امثال آقای شهرکی با توجه به حرفای صاحب طرح ها انتخاب کنن.
اینجوری بهترین تصمیم گرفته میشه.
دقیقا مثل اسم نهاد.ایران نهاد یکی دوتا رای کمتر اورد ولی اخر بین این اسمو یک اسم دیگه بیشتر بررسی شد از بین چند اسم و ایران نهاد انتخاب شد.
یعنی ما با رای گیری مسابقه نمیخوایم بزاریم.میخوایم بهترینارو جدا کنیم.و تصمیم آخر به عهده ی اعضا هیچ وقت نباید باشه.چون اعضا همیشه باهم دعوا دارن.
و طبق حرف سبحان ما داریم پیشنهاد میدیم با این کارمون.

----------


## vira1368

اول به عنوان ضعیفترین فرد نهاد اعلام میکنم ببخشید اومدم برای صحبت ولی واقعا من فکر میکردم بعد از نشست دوم اوضاع بهتر میشه(حداقل نسبت به نشست اول) اما قبول کنیم اینطور نشده
اولا از آقای مهندس شهرکی و آقای حسین زاده خواهش میکنم با صحبتاشون یجوری اوضاع رو بهتر کنن(میدونم خیلی درگیر هستین، خواهش میکنم)
و همینطور دوستانه دیگه، خداییش جناب آقای سبحان محمدی و جناب آقای محسن موحد و جناب آقای حسن شجاعی حرف غیر منطقی نمیزنند همه اینجا قبول دارن آقای صالحی VARIANT به عنوان گرافیست یک فرد حرفه ای هست ولی بیاین بیشتر باهم کنار بیایم. بخاطر نهاد
آقای صالحی، محمد جان لطفا تو هم لوگوت رو بده بذار قضیه انقدر کش پیدا نکنه، همه میدونیم اگر لوگو ها رای گیری بشه 100% از ارزش هیچکسی کم نمیکنه.
ممنون از همتون

----------


## mohsen6500

منم موافق به اشتراک گذاری آرا و نظرات هستم
و دلایل بنده به این صورت هستند:
1-  با این کار دیگر کاربرانی که به قول دوستان سر رشته ای چندان با این موضوع ندارند شرکت داده می شوند و این خود زمینه ای می شود برای تلاش بیشتر تا به سطح سایر دوستان نزدیکتر شوند.
2-  ارزش قائل شدن به تمامی عناصر مجموعه چه آنهایی که فعالند و چه آنهایی که کمی فعال و این یک دموکراسی است.
3-  اثبات کار گروهی !!! دوستان ما این همه دم از کار گروهی زدیم حال که نوبت به عمل رسیده می خواهید کار را تکی تکی پیش ببرید؟!!! پس برای فکر و ایده ی سایر دوستان ارزشی قایل نشویم؟ 
4- دوست عزیزی به نوعی نمیخواهم بگویم مستقیم بلکه غیر مستقیم توهین به شعور و خرد دوستان تازه وارد عرض کردن. چرا کمی حرفهایتان را مزه مزه نمی کنید خواهشا! مطمئن باشید اگر طرح شما از نظرگرافیک و مفهوم کامل باشد دلیلی به مخالفت نخواهد داشت!
5- تصمیماتی که از روی عجله و بی دقتی و یا احساسی عمل میشود معمولا نظرسنجی های نود است (قصد توهین ندارم!) منظورم همان نظر سنجی هایی است که یک پای آن استقلال یا پرسپولیس باشد که مطمئنا قریب به نود درصد آرا از روی احساس است اما اینجا که جای روکم کنی و تسویه حساب نیست پس چه لزومی به بی دقتی و عجله و تصمیمنادرست دارد؟!!!
6- شاید دوستان تازه وارد آشنایی کمی به گرافیک داشته باشند اما طرح خوب و مفهومی مطمئنا برای اغلب دوستان قابل تایید خواهد بود.
و...

شما خودتان را تصور کنید (به خصوص شما دوست عزیز) بعد از چند وقت یک دفعه بگویند طرح لوگو تصویب شد بدون آنکه نظر شما را به پرسند ، آن وقت خداوکیلی چه حسی به شما دست خواهد داد؟!!!

باز خواهش دارم که دوستان قبل از نوشتن پست نوشته هایشان را بررسی کنند.

موفق باشید

یاعلی

----------


## rezaonline.net

دو صد گفته چون نیم کردار نیست .
دوستان کارهاشون ، طرحهاشون رو ارسال کنند ، از بینشون یکی انتخاب میشه و روش کار میشه .
به خدا مساله لوگو و طراحی مساله ای نیست که این همه بهش پرداخته بشه .
خود لوگو گوگل و یاهو و فیس بوک رو نگاه کنید !!!
مساله قدرت یک جمع هست که در قالب یک اسم مثلا اینجا نهاد میتونه قدرتنمایی کنه و چیزی رو تغییر بده و اصلاحاتی انجام بده .
پس بهتره زود این مسائل رو رد کنیم و به هدف اصلی برسیم .
وقتی تقسیم وظایف بشه مسلما کار راحتتر و چهارچوب کاری بهتری رو هر فرد عضو نهاد ، احساس میکنه.
به امید پیشرفت روز افزون 
و همچنین صحبتهای بنده مخاطب خاص نداشت و کلی بود.
ببخشید در تاپیک زیاد شرکت نمیکنم ولی پیگیر هستم .

----------


## Tarragon

> خب شما حق رو به ایشون میدی درست ؟
> یعنی اینکه اینقدر شما قدرت تشخیص و فهم و شعور داری که تشخیص دادی ایشون راست میگن
> اما ایشون در قبال لوگو فکر میکنن ماها نمیتونیم تشخیص بدیم .
> به عبارت دیگه یعنی همه جز خودش ..... هستند !
> به قول دوستم جناب موحد که میگن برای انتخابات کشور هم مردم تصمیم گیری میکنن
> کاندیدا میاد منطقی صحبت میکنه من این مشکلو میبینم 
> این کارارو میکنم
> و ...
> مردم در نهایت تصمیم نهایی رو میگیرن
> ...


ایشون حق ندارد بگن نظر شما قابل قبول نیست. ایشون می گن کسی که نظر می ده باید حداقل از طراحی سررشته داشته باشه.

منظور من اینه که باید چند نفر که طراح هستند بیان نظر بدند تا چند تا برنامه نویس و در قسمت برنامه نویسی هم همین جور یعنی برنامه نویس ها نظر بدند ها طراحان.

----------


## Veteran

> منظور من اینه که باید چند نفر که طراح هستند بیان نظر بدند تا چند تا  برنامه نویس و در قسمت برنامه نویسی هم همین جور یعنی برنامه نویس ها نظر  بدند ها طراحان.


د 



> ایشون حق ندارد بگن نظر شما قابل قبول نیست. ایشون می گن کسی که نظر می ده باید حداقل از طراحی سررشته داشته باشه.


نشد دیگه !
اینجور که شما میفرمائید واسه تشکیل یک نهاد و یا یک شرکت باید ی مشت کارشناس خبره میومدن بابل یا اصفهان !
اقای محسن موحد چرا اومدی بابل داداش ؟ متخصصی ؟ کارشناسی ؟
اصلا من چرا اومدم بابل ؟ متخصصم یا کارشناس ؟
اصلا خودش سررشته داشت ؟
ما
از ساعت 3 صبح تا 8 صبح توی مهمانپذیر ما جرو بحث میکردیم
من
محسن
سامان
ایا تخصص داشتیم در زمینه راه اندازی شرکت و یا نهاد ؟ نداشتیم.اما باهم تونستیم به یک نتیجه ایی برسیم.که در قالب یک فایل صوتی خدمت جناب شهرکی ارائه دادیم

حداقل میتونیم ی نظری بدم میتونستیم تصمیمی بگیریم
و گرفتیمم !
قرار نیست حتما سررشته داشته باشیم !
هم عقل داریم هم چشم داریم میتونیم ی نظری بدیم حداقل !
اصلا من تخصص ندارم
اما نظرمو میگم و اون کسی که خودشو متخصص میدونه بیاد بگه اقا نه نظره شما به این دلیل به این دلیل رد میشه !

----------


## parsboy

> د 
> 
> نشد دیگه !
> اینجور که شما میفرمائید واسه تشکیل یک نهاد و یا یک شرکت باید ی مشت کارشناس خبره میومدن بابل یا اصفهان !
> اقای محسن موحد چرا اومدی بابل داداش ؟ متخصصی ؟ کارشناسی ؟
> اصلا من چرا اومدم بابل ؟ متخصصم یا کارشناس ؟
> اصلا خودش سررشته داشت ؟
> ما
> از ساعت 3 صبح تا 8 صبح توی مهمانپذیر ما جرو بحث میکردیم
> ...


بنده هم کاملا موافقم،بچه ها باید حق انتخاب و رای داشته باشند!
نه یک نفربیادخودش نظربده خودش انجام بده بعدا تحویل بده!
ناسلامتی کارگروهی هست.
موفق باشی.

----------


## Tarragon

> د 
> 
> نشد دیگه !
> اینجور که شما میفرمائید واسه تشکیل یک نهاد و یا یک شرکت باید ی مشت کارشناس خبره میومدن بابل یا اصفهان !
> اقای محسن موحد چرا اومدی بابل داداش ؟ متخصصی ؟ کارشناسی ؟
> اصلا من چرا اومدم بابل ؟ متخصصم یا کارشناس ؟
> اصلا خودش سررشته داشت ؟
> ما
> از ساعت 3 صبح تا 8 صبح توی مهمانپذیر ما جرو بحث میکردیم
> ...


قانع شدم. :لبخند گشاده!:  واقعا حق باشماست من دیگه تسلیمم.
من فردا می رم محضرخونه بصورت کتبی عذرخواهی می کنم و اینجا می زارم  :لبخند گشاده!:  :قلب:

----------


## Jarvis

یعنی واقعا نمیدونم چی بهتون بگم ؟ خداوکیلی بعضیاتون تا این حد روشنفکرید و پروفسور که من پیشتون واقعا کم آوردم .. یکم اسفند هم براتون دود میکنم که یه وخت چش نخورید!!!
داداش رای گیری انتخابات رو با این مقایسه میکنی ؟!! عزیز من یکم فکر کن روش ... اینا با هم فرق دارن .. اون یه چیزیه که کاملا متفاوته
شمایی که میگی *کار گروهیه* ... بله منم قبول دارم که کار گروهیه ... ولی یه سوال : من توی PHP هیچ تخصصی ندارم .. خیلی از بچه ها هم اینجا 0 هستند ... موقعی که خواستی کدنویسی کنی ... اجازه میدی من بیام تو کارت نظر بدم ؟

ببینید ، من با کسی دشمنی و خصومت ندارم ... با این که از قدیمی ترین اعضا هستم .. توی هر دو تا نشست هم شرکت کردم ( توجه داشته باشید که توی نشست بابل غیر از آقای شهرکی و سید مهرداد ، فقط 4 نفر بودیم که توی نشست اول شرکت کرده بودیم )
هیچ ادعایی هم ندارم که بگم آره من استاد گرافیکم ، نه همینجا جلو همه گفتم و میگم من خاک پای همه ی بچه های خوب نهاد هستم ...
ولی قرار نیست که هر کاری که قراره انجام بشه همه بیان نظر بدن ! من قبول دارم که همه ی اعضا حق دارن که در مورد نهاد نظر بدن ... ولی حساب کنید اگه توی گرافیک قالب وبسایت همه بخوان نظر بدن ، توی لوگو همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی قالب همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی هسته ی سایت هم همه نظر بدن! حساب کنید چی میشه!! چی میشه ؟ هر کسی ساز خودشو میزنه ...
راه حل این مشکلات کنونی رو هم قبلا خدمت دوستان عرض کردم ، تشکیل یک سری کارگروه موقت برای مدیریت پروسه ی راه اندازی وبسایت نهاد و سایر امور مربوطه ...
توی این حالت یه سری افراد که میخوان کمک کنن اعلام میکنن و طبق اعلام خودشون تو هر قسمتی که دوست دارن کمک میکنن - مثلا بنده توی قسمت گرافیک ، فلانی توی جلوبندی سایت و...

فعلا هم دادن مدارک و اینا نیاز نیست چون من اگه بخوام نمونه کار و مدرک و اینا نشون بدم اصلا نمیتونم کار کنم .. الان خداشاهده نمیدونم دیپلمم کجاست .. کاردانی رو هم که سه ترم دیگه مونده تا بگیرم
بعدش هم اگه قراره از منی که گرافیستم مدرک گرفته بشه خب پس از اونایی هم که میخوان کدنویسی کنن باید مدرک خواسته بشه!
این از این  :لبخند گشاده!: 
یه چیزی هم به سبحان ( Veteran ) بگم :
آقا شما با من مشکلی داری ؟ اگه مشکلی داری بیا به خودم بگو ناراحت نمیشم .. ولی این درستش نیست که بیای اینجا مسائل گذشته رو پیش بکشی بعدش هم در نهایت {..............} اسمش رو بزاری بچه بازی !
نمیدونم چی بهت بگم ولی این درستش نیست ... این توهینه که آبروی کسی رو تو جمع ببری و گذشته اشو پیش بکشی ... گرچه من هنوزم میگم که کار اشتباهی نکردم و توی اون ماجرا از این مسئله گله داشتم که بدون برنامه ریزی رفتیم ... برنامه ریزی بده ؟! ندیده بودم کسی با برنامه ریزی مشکل داشته باشه!
در ضمن حاشیه هم خودتی با اون عینکت!
----------
در هر صورت گفتم و بازم میگم : خوده آقای شهرکی هم گفت که قرار نیست همه ی کارها به دوش آقای شهرکی باشه ... الان همه ی نهاد شده آقای شهرکی .. دامین رو که پولش رو داد ... پنل پیامکش رو که گذاشت وسط ... اون جریان دامین IR رو هم که از اون طرف .. کلی کار دیگه هم داره میکنه که ما نمیدونیم ... این همه لطف داره میکنه و من خودم همین الان شرمندشم
بیاید یکم جبهه گرفتن رو کنار بزاریم
من طبق سوابقم به بعضی دوستان گفتم که چندین سال گرافیک کار کردم ... خوشبختانه از مباحث روز هم عقب نیستم و اطلاعات گرافیکم همیشه بروز هستش
حالا این بین اگه خدائیش کسی هست که مث من چند سال گرافیک کار کرده باشه و بتونم باهاش فنی صحبت کنم که خب با هم لوگو رو میزنیم و کارای گرافیک رو پیش می بریم
اگر هم نیست خدائی اگه منو قبول دارید بگید تا من مسئولیت کارای گرافیک رو به عهده بگیرم و همراه با کارم دوستانی که نظری دارن بدن ... من با توجه به نظرات لوگو و قالب و این چیزا رو طراحی میکنم.
اگر هم نه که بشینید همینجور بدون برنامه ، بدون مشخص شدن چیزی جر و بحث کنید !

من دارم مسئولیت سنگینی رو قبول میکنم ، خدای نکرده نمیخوام منت هم بزارم

یا علی مدد - منتظر نظراتتون هستم.

----------


## parsboy

> شمایی که میگی *کار گروهیه* ... بله منم قبول دارم که کار گروهیه ...  ولی یه سوال : من توی PHP هیچ تخصصی ندارم .. خیلی از بچه ها هم اینجا 0  هستند ... موقعی که خواستی کدنویسی کنی ... اجازه میدی من بیام تو کارت نظر  بدم ؟


آره عزیزم اگرواقعا دوست داشتی بیا نظربده بنده خوشحالم میشم کسی ازکارم انتقادکنه!
ولی درکل بایدقبول کنی شما دیگران هم حق دارن و باید رای بدن و نظربدن اگرقرار باشه شما بگی من خودم اینو
میزنم یکی دیگه بگه من خودم برنامه نویسی روکامل انجام میدم دیگه نشدگروه که عزیز!
خواهشا به حقوق دیگران هم احترام بذارید ، بنده هم به دلیل اینکه سرم شلوغ بود و مشگل پیش اومد
نتونستم شرکت کنم ، حتی بنده با جناب شهرکی صحبت کردم که برای کارهای پیگیری ثبت نهاد در تهران 
دست به کاربشم اما بنابردلایلی نشدو به یه مشگل واسم پیش اومد.
وانشالله درنشست تهران شرکت میکنم و در حدتوانم کمک میکنم.
اما درکل بنده میگم بذاردوستان هم نظربدن درآخراون چیزی که رای آورد و انتخاب شد شما انجام بده
بازاینجوری بهتره!
موفق باشید.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
یکی به من میگه چرا همه شما اینقدر سر مسائل الکی باهم بحث می کنید؟من اصلا سر در نمیارم :متفکر:  :متعجب: اگر درست حدس زده باشم و از صحبت های آقای شهرکی درست متوجه شده باشم احتمال 90درصد من نفر اول بودم که لوگوی پیشنهادی ام را ارسال کردم. من به آقای شهرکی این را گفتم: من گرافیست حرفه ایی نیستم اما مثل خیلی از افرادعادی جامعه معنی یک سری نمادها را میدونم ،شاید لوگویی که من زدم تکراری بوده باشه ولی میخواستم طرحی را که توی ذهنم بوده بگم. دیگران هم همین طورهستند حق دارند درباره نمادهایی که می دونند حرف بزنند ،احساسشون را بگن حتی اگر بلد نباشند به صورت حرفه ایی ترکیبشون کنند. 
واین که دیگه ناراحتی نداره و این هم بحث الکی و به هم توهین کردن و بی احترامی نداره .هرلوگویی که انتخاب بشه و کار هرکسی باشه چه اماتور و چه حرفه ایی-بعد از انتخاب- یک گروه حرفه ایی و افرادی که زمینه تخصصی طراحی لوگو را میدونند معایبش را میگیرند و به چیزی که باید تبدیلش می کنند.و تمامی اهداف و مفاهیم را  که یک لوگو برای یک نهاد و یا هر چیزی دیگری نیاز هست وباید داشته باشد را اضافه می کنند تا هم تخصصی بشه و هم عامه پسند. تموم شد: :متفکر:  پس لطفا درباره این موارد بیخود و بی جهت بحث کنید. :متعجب: 

من یک آماتور و برنامه نویس تازه کارم ولی لوگوی این وب را ببینید. ایده اون مال ما(من و یکی از دوستانم ) بود مسئولین آن شرکت و کارخانه آن را از ما قبول کردند و با کمک یک گرافیست و راهنمایی و مشورت با آن به چیزی که میخواستند تبدیلش کردند و معنا و مفهومی را که بهش نیاز داشتند را به اون دادند .هرکسی توی کشور ایران توی زمینه مثل این وب کار می کنه معنی و مفهومش را راحت متوجه میشه با اینکه من هنوز نمیتونم درکش کنم .لوگوی نهاد هم همین گونه خواهد بود............پس لطفا تمام کنید.
_http://keivanstone.ir_
[B]من این لینک را به خاطر تبلیغ یا هر چیز دیگری اینجا نگذاشتم چرا که همه شما ها استاد من هستید فقط منظورم این هست که آدمهای غیرحرفه ایی هم می توانند ایده یا حرفی بزنند که مفید باشه یا حداقل بشه از یک جمله یا کلمه اونها استفاده کرد.فقط باید فکررررررررررررررررررررکرد  ...*.*و دیددددددددددددددددو شنیدو[/B[B]] وبعد از جمع بندی تمامی صحبتها و نتایج تصمیم نهایی را گرفت [/B*].تصمیمی که عاقلانه باشد.* و تمامی جوانب کار *در آن سنجیده شدباشد و در نظر گرفته شد باشد* واین تصمیم آخر تصمیم نهایی و قطعی..
*پس لطفا قصاص واقع قبل از وقوع نفرمایید یه کم تحملتون را با لا برید. به خودم هم هست*م :خجالت:  :لبخند: 
ممنونم

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام 
نمیخواستم این بحث رو کش بدم
منتها این آقای گرافیست نمیدونم چرا منظورها رو برعکس میگیره
اینجا قرار نیست هرکسی ساز خودشو بزنه!!!!
معنی دموکراسی رو هم نمیدونم چرا بد توجه میشه!
آقا ما میایم و روی طرح هایی که اساتید محترم ارسال کردن نظر خودمون رو میدیم
و بالاترین امتیاز هم تسویب میشه!
این از این!
حالا نکته این جاست که دوست عزیز من چرا بحث ها رو باهم عوض می کنی!
کار طراحی لوگو که این همه درگیری نداره
شما همین الان یه طرحی بزن و توی سایت های مختلف بذار بگو به این رأی بدید ببین چه کسایی میان و رأی میدن
اما یه کد برنامه نوسی رو بذار ، حتما می بینی که عده ی کمی میان و نظر میدن
میدونم بازم منظورم رو بد متوجه میشی و بعدش میای میگی توهین به گرافیست ها میشه!
اما انصافا پیدا کردن معنی و مفهوم یک لوگو سخته یا یه کد برنامه نویسی؟!!!
خوب مسلما ظاهر و لوگو هرچند بسیار ظریف کاری و کار پیچیده ای باشه درک و فهمش برای اکثر دوستان راحت تراز یه کلاس پیچیده از انواع کدها و تابع ها!
امیدوارم که متوجه منظورم شده باشی عزیز!
البته بنده هم با هرگونه توهین به دوستان گرافیست و به خصوص شما مخالفم شدیدا!!
موفق باشید دوستان

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> یعنی واقعا نمیدونم چی بهتون بگم ؟ خداوکیلی بعضیاتون تا این حد روشنفکرید و پروفسور که من پیشتون واقعا کم آوردم .. یکم اسفند هم براتون دود میکنم که یه وخت چش نخورید!!!
> داداش رای گیری انتخابات رو با این مقایسه میکنی ؟!! عزیز من یکم فکر کن روش ... اینا با هم فرق دارن .. اون یه چیزیه که کاملا متفاوته
> شمایی که میگی *کار گروهیه* ... بله منم قبول دارم که کار گروهیه ... ولی یه سوال : من توی PHP هیچ تخصصی ندارم .. خیلی از بچه ها هم اینجا 0 هستند ... موقعی که خواستی کدنویسی کنی ... اجازه میدی من بیام تو کارت نظر بدم ؟
> 
> ببینید ، من با کسی دشمنی و خصومت ندارم ... با این که از قدیمی ترین اعضا هستم .. توی هر دو تا نشست هم شرکت کردم ( توجه داشته باشید که توی نشست بابل غیر از آقای شهرکی و سید مهرداد ، فقط 4 نفر بودیم که توی نشست اول شرکت کرده بودیم )
> هیچ ادعایی هم ندارم که بگم آره من استاد گرافیکم ، نه همینجا جلو همه گفتم و میگم من خاک پای همه ی بچه های خوب نهاد هستم ...
> ولی قرار نیست که هر کاری که قراره انجام بشه همه بیان نظر بدن ! من قبول دارم که همه ی اعضا حق دارن که در مورد نهاد نظر بدن ... ولی حساب کنید اگه توی گرافیک قالب وبسایت همه بخوان نظر بدن ، توی لوگو همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی قالب همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی هسته ی سایت هم همه نظر بدن! حساب کنید چی میشه!! چی میشه ؟ هر کسی ساز خودشو میزنه ...
> راه حل این مشکلات کنونی رو هم قبلا خدمت دوستان عرض کردم ، تشکیل یک سری کارگروه موقت برای مدیریت پروسه ی راه اندازی وبسایت نهاد و سایر امور مربوطه ...
> توی این حالت یه سری افراد که میخوان کمک کنن اعلام میکنن و طبق اعلام خودشون تو هر قسمتی که دوست دارن کمک میکنن - مثلا بنده توی قسمت گرافیک ، فلانی توی جلوبندی سایت و...
> ...


 خوب پس طرحتو بده به آقای شهرکی دلایلتم بگو بزاره واسه نظر سنجی.
انتخاب ریاست جمهوری ربطش به اینه که سرنوشت کشور که فک میکنم کمی بزرگتراز :لبخند گشاده!:  بحث طراحی لوگو برای یک شرکت ثبت نشده باشه دست 40 میلیون آدم , با سواد متفاوته که بطور مستقیم توو روند زندگیشون تاثیر میذاره.و نامزد میاد حرفاشو میفهمونه به همه و رای میاره.این مثال تفاوت بین چیزیه که خیلیا حتی لمسش نکردنو آگاهی ندارن ولی تصمیم میگیرن و مسئله ای به نام هنر که مقایسه زمین و آسمونه.
حالا دیگه کسی نمیتونه طرحشو با دلایلش بنشونه بدله خیلیا مشکل بقیه نیست.
حتی توو بابل یه کحظه قرار شد اسم نهاد توو تاپیک رای گیری بشه که من گفتم چون اونایی که رای میدن توو جلسه نیستن و این تعاریفو دلایلی که ما داریم واسه اسمارو نمیدونن شاید از رو یک اسم راحت بگذرند.
البته ما ایرانیا راه رد کردنو قبول نکردنو بلدیم.ولی اگه این مثال بازم هضم نشد بگو بیشترم میتونم توضیح بدم.
یه سؤالی, ربط طراحی قالب و لوگو با نوع کد نویسی چیه؟
ما مگه گفتیم توو لوگوت از چه ابزاری استفاده کن یا چجوری درستش کن؟ ما فقط حرفمون رو نتیجه ی کاره.
لوگوی اولی که گذاشتی اولین طرحی که اومد توو ذهنم این بود که خیلی واسه روی توپ فوتبال یا لوگوی یه سری مسابقات ورزشی خوبه.البته طرح بد نبود.اتفاقا دیدم چن نفر دیگه هم همین دیدو دارن مثه colors که گفت.
دید ما مشکل داره؟
الکی بحث یه لوگوی ساده و قالب انقد کش داده شدا...و واقعا سکوت هم نمیشه کرد.

----------


## H:Shojaei

فكر كنم همينجا اين قضيه خاتمه پيدا كنه بهتره و به نفع همه. :لبخند: 
محمد جان داداش برادر گلم ببين قبلا برنامه ريزي شده همچين بي برنامه هم نيست طبق گفته ي جناب شهركي:



> کارهای نهاد درحال پیگیریه. کسانی که برای طراحی قالب و لوگو اعلام آمادگی کردن، طی پیامکهای جداگانه آخرین مهلت ارسال طرحهاشون مشخص شده و منتظر دریافت طرحهای پیشنهادی هستم تا به رأی گیری گذاشته بشه.


قراره اين كار انجام بشه ديگه فكر نكنم ابهامي باشه.
در ضمن برنامه نويسي رو با طراحي قاطي نكنيد كجاي برنامه نويسي مربوط به ظواهر و زيباييو اينا ميشه كه يه كاربر ساده بياد دربارش نظر بده برنامه نويسي منطق داره كه واقعا بايد دانشش باشه تا بشه نظر داد تازه ربطي به حتي سينتكس هم نداره از لحاظ ظاهري كه بكيم كاربرا بيان بگن اين سينتكسش بهتره يا اين. بالعكس طراحي كه همش ظاهرو زيباييه كار ملاكه و مفهوم كه اون هم با توضيحات مختصري كه دوستان طراح اميدوارم بدن حله.
دوستان خواهشن ديگه كشش نديد. و منتظر نظر سنجي باشيد.
با تشكر فراوان

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> سلام 
> یکی به من میگه چرا همه شما اینقدر سر مسائل الکی باهم بحث می کنید؟من اصلا سر در نمیارماگر درست حدس زده باشم و از صحبت های آقای شهرکی درست متوجه شده باشم احتمال 90درصد من نفر اول بودم که لوگوی پیشنهادی ام را ارسال کردم. من به آقای شهرکی این را گفتم: من گرافیست حرفه ایی نیستم اما مثل خیلی از افرادعادی جامعه معنی یک سری نمادها را میدونم ،شاید لوگویی که من زدم تکراری بوده باشه ولی میخواستم طرحی را که توی ذهنم بوده بگم. دیگران هم همین طورهستند حق دارند درباره نمادهایی که می دونند حرف بزنند ،احساسشون را بگن حتی اگر بلد نباشند به صورت حرفه ایی ترکیبشون کنند. 
> واین که دیگه ناراحتی نداره و این هم بحث الکی و به هم توهین کردن و بی احترامی نداره .هرلوگویی که انتخاب بشه و کار هرکسی باشه چه اماتور و چه حرفه ایی-بعد از انتخاب- یک گروه حرفه ایی و افرادی که زمینه تخصصی طراحی لوگو را میدونند معایبش را میگیرند و به چیزی که باید تبدیلش می کنند.و تمامی اهداف و مفاهیم را  که یک لوگو برای یک نهاد و یا هر چیزی دیگری نیاز هست وباید داشته باشد را اضافه می کنند تا هم تخصصی بشه و هم عامه پسند. تموم شد: پس لطفا درباره این موارد بیخود و بی جهت بحث کنید.


من هم که طرح گذاشتم دقیقا هدفم این بود شاید گرافیستا بتونن ازین ایده بهتر استفاده کنن و به بهترین شکل پیادش کنن.یعنی فقط کمک بود.ولی زمانی که حرف "من" باشه دیگه چجوری میشه کمک کرد.
حالا بیاین هزار بار بگین نه اینجوری نیست.بچه ها خوب میفهمن که چی میگیم.
با این دید بخوایم ادامه بدیم فردا باید نهادو خط کشی کنیم یه چنتا نگهبانم بزاریم واسه لب مرزا که کسی از متراژ خودش رد نشه.بچه ها از فردا متر به دست میشیم :لبخند گشاده!: (حالا از متر گرفته تا خط کشو پرگارو گونیا و نقاله :لبخند گشاده!: ) هم اکنون نیازمند یاری مهندسین عمران و معماری هستیم :لبخند گشاده!: (شوخی)

----------


## Veteran

> یعنی واقعا نمیدونم چی بهتون بگم ؟ خداوکیلی بعضیاتون تا این حد روشنفکرید و پروفسور که من پیشتون واقعا کم آوردم .. یکم اسفند هم براتون دود میکنم که یه وخت چش نخورید!!!
> داداش رای گیری انتخابات رو با این مقایسه میکنی ؟!! عزیز من یکم فکر کن روش ... اینا با هم فرق دارن .. اون یه چیزیه که کاملا متفاوته
> شمایی که میگی *کار گروهیه* ... بله منم قبول دارم که کار گروهیه ... ولی یه سوال : من توی PHP هیچ تخصصی ندارم .. خیلی از بچه ها هم اینجا 0 هستند ... موقعی که خواستی کدنویسی کنی ... اجازه میدی من بیام تو کارت نظر بدم ؟
> 
> ببینید ، من با کسی دشمنی و خصومت ندارم ... با این که از قدیمی ترین اعضا هستم .. توی هر دو تا نشست هم شرکت کردم ( توجه داشته باشید که توی نشست بابل غیر از آقای شهرکی و سید مهرداد ، فقط 4 نفر بودیم که توی نشست اول شرکت کرده بودیم )
> هیچ ادعایی هم ندارم که بگم آره من استاد گرافیکم ، نه همینجا جلو همه گفتم و میگم من خاک پای همه ی بچه های خوب نهاد هستم ...
> ولی قرار نیست که هر کاری که قراره انجام بشه همه بیان نظر بدن ! من قبول دارم که همه ی اعضا حق دارن که در مورد نهاد نظر بدن ... ولی حساب کنید اگه توی گرافیک قالب وبسایت همه بخوان نظر بدن ، توی لوگو همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی قالب همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی هسته ی سایت هم همه نظر بدن! حساب کنید چی میشه!! چی میشه ؟ هر کسی ساز خودشو میزنه ...
> راه حل این مشکلات کنونی رو هم قبلا خدمت دوستان عرض کردم ، تشکیل یک سری کارگروه موقت برای مدیریت پروسه ی راه اندازی وبسایت نهاد و سایر امور مربوطه ...
> توی این حالت یه سری افراد که میخوان کمک کنن اعلام میکنن و طبق اعلام خودشون تو هر قسمتی که دوست دارن کمک میکنن - مثلا بنده توی قسمت گرافیک ، فلانی توی جلوبندی سایت و...
> ...





> یعنی واقعا نمیدونم چی بهتون بگم ؟ خداوکیلی بعضیاتون تا این حد روشنفکرید و  پروفسور که من پیشتون واقعا کم آوردم .. یکم اسفند هم براتون دود میکنم که  یه وخت چش نخورید!!!


اسفندی که به خود رواس به دیگران حرام است.{سبحان محمدی}


> بله منم قبول دارم که کار گروهیه ... ولی یه سوال : من توی PHP هیچ تخصصی  ندارم .. خیلی از بچه ها هم اینجا 0 هستند ... موقعی که خواستی کدنویسی کنی  ... اجازه میدی من بیام تو کارت نظر بدم ؟


ببینم شما انتظار داری بیایم بعد از برنامه نویسی سیستم اونرو واسه دانلود بزاریم بگیم نظر بدید ؟ 
بیایم سیستم رو توضیح بدیم که اقا اینجا داره اینکارو میکنه اون کارو میکنه,نظرتون چیه ؟ بده یا خوبه ؟
انتظار داری بیایم واسه PHP نظر سنجی بزاریم که اقاجون نظرت در مورد خط 560 صفحه Admin.php چیه ؟
نمیشه که برادره من !
=====
گرافیک کجا برنامه نویسی کجا !
گرافیک ظاهر هست.گرچه منطقی پشت طراحی اون قرار گرفته.اما کاربر اون چیزی رو که فقط میبینه قبول داره !
پس میتونیم اونهارو به نظر سنجی بذاریم.
حالا شما میتونی بیای بگی اقا این لوگو طبق این قوانین ساخته شده.
اما شما حتی حاضر نیستی بیای توضیح بدی ! فقط میگی من رای گیری رو قبول ندارم
شما بیا توضیح بده اگر حرفات منطقی بود خب افراد جذب میشه و رای میاری !
نمیدونم از چی میترسی ! از لولوو که نمیترسی ؟ میترسی ؟ لولوو نداره اینجا !


> ( توجه داشته باشید که توی نشست بابل غیر از آقای شهرکی و سید مهرداد ، فقط 4 نفر بودیم که توی نشست اول شرکت کرده بودیم )


4 نفر ؟! بیشتر توضیح بدین لطفا




> ولی قرار نیست که هر کاری که قراره انجام بشه همه بیان نظر بدن ! من قبول  دارم که همه ی اعضا حق دارن که در مورد نهاد نظر بدن ... ولی حساب کنید اگه  توی گرافیک قالب وبسایت همه بخوان نظر بدن ، توی لوگو همه نظر بدن ، توی  کدنویسی قالب همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی هسته ی سایت هم همه نظر بدن! حساب  کنید چی میشه!! چی میشه ؟ هر کسی ساز خودشو میزنه ...


از ی طرف قبول داری از یک طرف قبول ندارین
تا جایی که راه باشه باید از نظرات دوستان استفاده کرد.
اما مثلا PHP رو فکر نکنم بشه چون از سیستم سوء استفاده میشه.
اما مثلا لوگو رو برای نظر دهی در اختیار کاربران قرار بدیم چه مشکلی به وجود میاد ؟ 
شاید توی همون افراد کسانی باشن که گرافیک کار کرده باشن !
البته دلیل نمیشه که کسانی که گرافیک رو تخصصی کار نکرده باشن حق نظر نداشته باشن.چراکه اونها عقل شعور درک جشم دست پا و ... دارن/


> راه حل این مشکلات کنونی رو هم قبلا خدمت دوستان عرض کردم ، تشکیل یک سری  کارگروه موقت برای مدیریت پروسه ی راه اندازی وبسایت نهاد و سایر امور  مربوطه ...


در این رابطه ما هرچی گفتیم
جناب شهرکی فقط میگفتن 
نه نه نه !
باور کنید اینقدر با شهرکی جان سره این مسئله صحبت کردیم که نگو !
در اخر
{
نه
}



> فعلا هم دادن مدارک و اینا نیاز نیست چون من اگه بخوام نمونه کار و مدرک و اینا نشون بدم اصلا نمیتونم کار کنم


خب شما نه مدرک داری و نه نمونه کار نشون میدی
پس نباید از دیگران هم همچین انتظاری رو داشته باشی که نشون بدن
حالا سوالی که پیش میاد اینکه شما از چه طریقی افراد رو مورد سنجش قرار میدین که این اقا گرافیک کار کرده یا بلده یا بلد نیست ؟
از روی ستاره ؟
پس بیخود نگین که خیلی افراد گرافیک بلد نیستن.



> در ضمن حاشیه هم خودتی با اون عینکت!


ماشالله
شما توی عینک هم سر رشته دارین ؟
ولی باید عرض کنم که 2/3 سالی باید کار کنی تا بتونی یکی ازشون بخری ! 




> در هر صورت گفتم و بازم میگم : خوده آقای شهرکی هم گفت که قرار نیست همه ی  کارها به دوش آقای شهرکی باشه ... الان همه ی نهاد شده آقای شهرکی .. دامین  رو که پولش رو داد ... پنل پیامکش رو که گذاشت وسط ... اون جریان دامین IR  رو هم که از اون طرف .. کلی کار دیگه هم داره میکنه که ما نمیدونیم ...  این همه لطف داره میکنه و من خودم همین الان شرمندشم


بله ما از اقای شهرکی تشکر میکنیم و اعلام امادگی میکنیم,
بقیه حرفا هم که به من مربوط نیست.
===

----------


## Mr.Renegade

> ولی یه سوال : من توی PHP هیچ تخصصی ندارم .. خیلی از بچه ها هم اینجا 0 هستند ... موقعی که خواستی کدنویسی کنی ... اجازه میدی من بیام تو کارت نظر بدم ؟


شما 0 هستی با دوستان جمع نبند
درک کدنویسی کار هر کسی نیست اما گرافیک با جامعه در ارتباطه.. با حواس پنجگانه انسان در ارتباطه و مردم کاری رو که بپسندند قبول دارن نه کاری که شما مثلا فلان استاندارد رو رعایت کردی یا نه! 
به عبارت دیگر در گرافیک مسئله ی WYSIWYG صدق میکنه! ( چیزی که میبینید همون چیزیه ک دریافت میکنید!)




> ولی قرار نیست که هر کاری که قراره انجام بشه همه بیان نظر بدن ! من قبول دارم که همه ی اعضا حق دارن که در مورد نهاد نظر بدن ... ولی حساب کنید اگه توی گرافیک قالب وبسایت همه بخوان نظر بدن ، توی لوگو همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی قالب همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی هسته ی سایت هم همه نظر بدن!


شما به شکلی از واژه ی "همه" استفاده میکنی که به نظر میرسه داری در مورد 4تا بی سواد و الاف صحبت میکنی! " همه " ی شما کی هستند؟ کسی که نرفته *نمکی* رو بیاره در مورد کار شما نظر بده ( توهین نباشه!)
دوستان همه از اساتید ما هستند و دارای سوابق مشخص.
*من نمیدونم شما مشکلت با "نظر" چیه اصولا؟؟ با توجه به سن شما بنده گمان میکنم زندگی در جهان سوم اثرات مخربی بر شما بر جای گذاشته!*




> فعلا هم دادن مدارک و اینا نیاز نیست چون من اگه بخوام نمونه کار و مدرک و اینا نشون بدم اصلا نمیتونم کار کنم .. الان خداشاهده نمیدونم دیپلمم کجاست .. کاردانی رو هم که سه ترم دیگه مونده تا بگیرم


شما یادت نره خودت کجایی دیپلم بماند..
*ببخشید شما نه نمونه کار میدی نه طرح میدی ببخشید باید تسبیح بندازیم ک کار شما خوبه یا نه؟*
یا استخاره کنیم؟



> یه چیزی هم به سبحان ( Veteran ) بگم :
> آقا شما با من مشکلی داری ؟ اگه مشکلی داری بیا به خودم بگو ناراحت نمیشم .. ولی این درستش نیست که بیای اینجا مسائل گذشته رو پیش بکشی بعدش هم در نهایت {..............} اسمش رو بزاری بچه بازی !


مطمئنا سبحان با شخص مشکل نداره بلکه با بنیاد صحبت شما و عقیده ای که پشت این صحبت هست مشکل داره ک فکر میکنی *اسمون باز شده شما یدونه گرافیست افتادی پایین!*
----------




> من طبق سوابقم به بعضی دوستان گفتم که چندین سال گرافیک کار کردم ... خوشبختانه از مباحث روز هم عقب نیستم و اطلاعات گرافیکم همیشه بروز هستش
> حالا این بین اگه خدائیش کسی هست که مث من چند سال گرافیک کار کرده باشه و بتونم باهاش فنی صحبت کنم که خب با هم لوگو رو میزنیم و کارای گرافیک رو پیش می بریم


قربونت برم شما ک از مباحث روز عقب نیستی و ماشالله به روز هم هستی میشه توضیح بدی که از چی میترسی که کارتو نشون نمیدی؟
من فکر میکنم اگه فکر میکنی بچه ها به ظاهر توجه میکنن پس به ظاهر طرحت برس تا بتونی اعتماد بچه هارو جلب کنی! 
*اصن گرافیک , قالب یعنی ظاهر!*

----------


## engmmrj

> یعنی واقعا نمیدونم چی بهتون بگم ؟ خداوکیلی بعضیاتون تا این حد روشنفکرید و پروفسور که من پیشتون واقعا کم آوردم .. یکم اسفند هم براتون دود میکنم که یه وخت چش نخورید!!!
> داداش رای گیری انتخابات رو با این مقایسه میکنی ؟!! عزیز من یکم فکر کن روش ... اینا با هم فرق دارن .. اون یه چیزیه که کاملا متفاوته
> شمایی که میگی *کار گروهیه* ... بله منم قبول دارم که کار گروهیه ... ولی یه سوال : من توی PHP هیچ تخصصی ندارم .. خیلی از بچه ها هم اینجا 0 هستند ... موقعی که خواستی کدنویسی کنی ... اجازه میدی من بیام تو کارت نظر بدم ؟
> 
> ببینید ، من با کسی دشمنی و خصومت ندارم ... با این که از قدیمی ترین اعضا هستم .. توی هر دو تا نشست هم شرکت کردم ( توجه داشته باشید که توی نشست بابل غیر از آقای شهرکی و سید مهرداد ، فقط 4 نفر بودیم که توی نشست اول شرکت کرده بودیم )
> هیچ ادعایی هم ندارم که بگم آره من استاد گرافیکم ، نه همینجا جلو همه گفتم و میگم من خاک پای همه ی بچه های خوب نهاد هستم ...
> ولی قرار نیست که هر کاری که قراره انجام بشه همه بیان نظر بدن ! من قبول دارم که همه ی اعضا حق دارن که در مورد نهاد نظر بدن ... ولی حساب کنید اگه توی گرافیک قالب وبسایت همه بخوان نظر بدن ، توی لوگو همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی قالب همه نظر بدن ، توی کدنویسی هسته ی سایت هم همه نظر بدن! حساب کنید چی میشه!! چی میشه ؟ هر کسی ساز خودشو میزنه ...
> راه حل این مشکلات کنونی رو هم قبلا خدمت دوستان عرض کردم ، تشکیل یک سری کارگروه موقت برای مدیریت پروسه ی راه اندازی وبسایت نهاد و سایر امور مربوطه ...
> توی این حالت یه سری افراد که میخوان کمک کنن اعلام میکنن و طبق اعلام خودشون تو هر قسمتی که دوست دارن کمک میکنن - مثلا بنده توی قسمت گرافیک ، فلانی توی جلوبندی سایت و...
> ...


 حرف آقای *Variant* واقعا درسته ، الان مثال وقتی فیفا میخواد بهترین بازکین فوتبال رو انتخاب کنه میاد از مربیان فوتبال که تخصصشون تو این کاره نظر سنجی میکنه و طی اون نظر سنجی بازیک مورد نظر رو به عنوان بهترین بازیکن انتخاب میکنه الانم همین حالته یعنی باید یک سری گرافیست که تخصصشن اینه و کلی تجربه دارن تو این کار نظر بدن !
جناب *Veteran* اگه الان آقای *Variant* درباره طرحشون دو تا کلمه قلبه سولومبه در باره طرحشون بدن شما سر در میاری که حالا میخوای نظر هم بدی ! باید این کارو به اهلش بسپری و اینکه حرف های شما حیلی بو میده ! مواظب حرف زدنتون باشید .

----------


## kartuf

به مسابقات رینگ آزاد ایران نهاد خوش امدید!
دوستان من با کمال احترام به همه عزیزان ولی متاسفانه این تاپیک بجای جذب تنها باعث دافعه میشه شما روی مباحث جزی به اینصورت به جون هم افتادید اصلا امیدی به اینده این جریان نیست هیچکس تحمل حرف طرف مقابل رو نداره همه ژست روشن فکری گرفتیم ولی در عمل همون حرف حرف منه هست خوب دوستان که این همه جرو بحث میکنند سر یک لوگو بجای کل کل اگر نظرات طرف مقابل رو قبول ندارند سکوت کنند تا اراده جمعی تصمیم نهایی رو بگیره بحث و کل کل و طرح مباحث شخصی که اصلا لزمومی نداره در جمع مطرح بشه هیچ کمکی به رشد مجموعه نمیکنه به عنوان مثال بنده از اول این جریان رو مطالعه کردم اهداف نهاد برایم جذابیت داره چون نمونه کوچیک نهاد رو خوده بنده در قالب یک تیم تخصصی ارائه کردم ولی وقتی افراد فعال و عملکرد گروه و واکنش اعضا نسبت به موضوعات رودیدم هیچ جذابیتی برا یبنده نداشت!

بخواهید یا نخواهید این یک حقیقت هست که باید چند نفر در این مجموعه به ارای اعضای همین مجموعه انتخاب بشوند و حرف نهایی رو اونها بزنند والا بخوایم مشق دموکراسی کنیم که اینجا صحرای نینوا میشه!

----------


## Tarragon

با سلام
ای کاش آقای شهرکی یا آقا مهرداد میامدند یه سر و سامون به اینجا می دادند.:(

----------


## MMSHFE

:ناراحت:  راسته که میگن کسی که بیشتر سکوت میکنه، بیشتر یاد میگیره. یه نصف روز توی بحثها شرکت نمیکنیم میبینیم که همه به شکلی دارن خلق و خوی واقعیشون رو نشون میدن. توی تمام صحبتهایی که از اینجا به بعد توی این پست دارم مینویسم، منظورم در درجه اول خودمه و بعد بقیه.
یکی از دلایلی که ما ایرانیها توی کار تیمی ناموفق عمل میکنیم اینه که تا یکذره تخصص پیدا میکنیم، میگیم اون کسی که این دانش رو نداره، حق اظهارنظر نداره. این حرف واقعاً اشتباهه. بخصوص در مواردی مثل طراحی گرافیک که با احساس افراد سروکار داره. دوستان، کسی که دوره تخصصی هنر نرفته، احساس هم نداره؟ حق نداره از یه چیزی خوشش بیاد یا نیاد؟ همه اعضای نهاد قراره یه عمر با این لوگو و قالب سایت (قالب به اندازه لوگو مهم نیست و میشه عوضش کرد) زندگی کنن و تحت پوشش اون، فعالیت داشته باشن. بنابراین، نمیتونیم اونها رو مجبور به *تحمل* کنیم و بگیم حرف نزن تو هیچی نمیفهمی. حتی توی کدنویسی،‌ اگه مشتری بگه بین دو تکنولوژی، یکی رو انتخاب کن و نظر من روی یکی دیگه باشه و کلی دلیل علمی و منطقی برای حرفم داشته باشم، باز هم میگم چشم. ولی قبلش دلایل خودمو بهش میگم تا بعداً اگه به مشکل برخورد، نگه تو میدونستی و بهم نگفتی و اگه گفت برگردیم به همون روش خودت، میگم هزینه رو بده تا کد رو دوباره تغییر بدم. به هر فردی هم اجازه میدم درمورد کدم نظر بده. نمیگم همه نظرات رو اعمال میکنم ولی حداقل حرفش رو گوش میدم چون شاید به یه نکته ای رسیده باشه که من متوجه نشده باشم. هر سَری یه عقلی داره. بقول حضرت علی (ع) : نگاه نکن که کی میگه، گوش کن چی میگه! نصیحت رو آدم باید حتی از دشمنش هم گوش کنه. لوگوی یک شرکت درنهایت باید به دل بشینه. چند نفر در دنیا تخصص گرافیک دارن؟ فقط قراره اونها مشتری نهاد باشن؟ یعنی بقیه نباید از لوگو خوششون بیاد؟ اینهمه اصول زیبایی شناسی که توی هنر مطرحه، از کجا اومده؟ اینکه الآن قالب Flat باب شده، یکمرتبه پیداش شده یا اینکه دیدن سلیقه مردم اینطوری عوض شده؟ دوستان عزیز، بد نیست بدونید کلی نظرسنجی در این موارد انجام شده و بعد، سیستم طراحی سایت تغییر کرده وگرنه همه میدونن طبق اصول طراحی، تغییر نرم و هارمونیک رنگ که اصطلاحاً بهش میگیم Gradient بیشترین تطابق رو با سیستم درک تصویری مغز انسان داره و کمترین فشار رو هم به سیستم بینایی و کیاسمای چشم و... میاره. اما در قالب Flat که اساس کارش بر مبنای Contrast بنا شده، این موارد لحاظ نشده و همه الآن میگیم اصول طراحی میگه باید Flat کار کنیم. خوب چرا؟ جواب خیلی ساده است: *چون عوام بیشتر این طرح رو دوست دارن.* چند درصد از این مردم عادی تخصص گرافیک دارن مگه؟
من اگه ادعام میشه تخصص دارم، طرح یا حتی کد خودم رو عرضه میکنم و اصول و معیارهاش رو هم اگه برای دفاع ازش لازمه (طرحم طوری نیست که در نگاه اول بپسندن)، توضیح میدم تا شاید با این توضیحات، نگاهها بهش مثبت بشه. دیگه بقیه رو میگذارم بعهده کسانی که قراره این طرح یا کد من برای اونها باشه که خودشون انتخاب کنن چون من برای دل خودم یا فقط برای چندتا متخصص طرح و کد نزدم. حالا از بین طرحهایی که بیشترین رأی رو آوردن، اونهایی که امتیاز نزدیک داشتن رو از یکسری فیلترها رد میکنیم که بازهم این فیلترها رو باید *چند* طراح (یا کدنویس) مشخص کنن نه یکنفر. فیلترها هم باز نباید لزوماً بطور کامل تخصصی باشه. ممکنه یک فیلتر این باشه که این ایده تکراریه یا با اهداف نهاد نمیخونه یا اینکه اصلاً این طرح، نیازمند فرمت فایلی هست که حجیمه و سایت رو سنگین میکنه.
یکی از دوستان گفتن FIFA برای انتخاب بهترین بازیکن از نظر مربیان و کارشناسان استفاده میکنه؟ مطمئنید؟ پس عنوان «بهترین بازیکن سال بنا به انتخاب مردم» یک لقب تشریفاتیه؟ ولی خوب درمورد عنوان بهترین بازیکن فنی سال ازنظر کارشناسان، قضیه فرق میکنه. اونجا برحسب مثال (قصد اهانت ندارم و فقط من باب مثال عرض میکنم و در مثال هم مناقشه نیست)، نمیان نظر اکثریت خانمها رو بپرسن چون معیارهای انتخابشون بیشتر حسیه تا فنی و مثلاً ممکنه از نظر اونها، کاکا بازیکن بهتری نسبت به مسی باشه چون خوشگلتره! اونجا کاملاً فنیه ولی بحث لوگو بطور کامل یک بحث زیبایی شناختی محسوب میشه و در نهایت باید همونطور که قبلاً گفتم، به دل بیننده بشینه. حالا هرچی طرحمون رو دلنشینتر تولید کنیم، توی طراحی موفقتر بودیم وگرنه بهترین طرحهای جهان (ازنظر اصول هنری) هم اگه به دل کسی نشینه، متقاضی زیادی نخواهد داشت. برای مثال، کسی در تخصص و ذوق هنری پیکاسو تردیدی نداره (تا جایی که سبک هنری خاص خودش رو ابداع کرد) ولی چند نفر تابلوهای پیکاسو رو میخرن؟ چند نفر تابلوهای داوینچی رو میخرن؟ چند نفر از طرحهای میکلانژ خوششون میاد؟ میتونیم بگیم پیکاسو کمتر از بقیه هنرمند بوده؟ ولی قطعاً میتونیم بگیم کمتر از بقیه ذوق عمومی مردم رو درک کرده و بیشتر برای دل خودش طرح زده (البته بماند خیلیها برای کلاسش هم که شده، تابلوهای پیکاسو رو میخرن).
امیدوارم از صحبتهام کسی دلگیر نشده باشه و دوستان طرحهاشون رو تا قبل از 15 شهریور ارسال کنن وگرنه مطمئن باشید همون 1 طرحی که ارسال شده، انتخاب خواهد شد (چون یکیه، دیگه رأی گیری نداریم). اینکه مدت زمان رو تمدید کردیم هم بخاطر این نبوده که بگیم طرحشون خوب نیست. بخاطر اینه که دیدم خیلیها که مدعی طراح و هنرمند بودن هستن و ثبت نام هم کردن، هنوز طرحشون رو نفرستادن و گفتم شاید مشکلاتی پیش اومده و یه فرصت دیگه بدیم شاید طرح بهتری بدست اومد.
مثال انتخابات هم واقعاً خوب و بجا بود. اگه یک نامزد انتخاباتی، نتونه رأی بیاره حق نداره بگه مردم شعور نداشتن. سواد و مدرک با شعور فرق میکنه و خیلی وقتها دیدم یک روستایی بیسواد شعورش از یک شهرنشین با مدرک دکترا بیشتر بوده. اون نامزد انتخاباتی هم اگه رأی نیاورده باید اینطور فکر کنه که نتونسته خودش و برنامه هاش رو خوب به مردم تفهیم کنه و مردم رو متقاعد کنه و دنبال ریشه مشکل توی فن بیان و استدلالهای خودش باید بگرده نه فهم مردم. خیلی وقتها پایه های استدلال ماها، اونقدر که باید دیگران رو متقاعد کنه، محکم نیست.
به قول معروف، میگن هیچوقت با یک آدم ابله درمورد یک موضوع تخصصی بحث نکن چون بهرحال اون برنده بحث میشه بخاطر اینکه به حرفی که میزنه اعتقاد داره، درحالی که تو فقط یکم در اون مورد، دانسته هات بیشتره.
یکم بزرگ بشیم، به جایی بر نمیخوره. انجام کارهای بزرگ (مثل اهداف نهاد) از عهده افراد کوچک (منظورم خودمه، به کسی بر نخوره) بر نمیاد.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> به خدا هیچ اصلا توو فکر آرسنال نبودم مهرداد جان باور کنباور بکن من آرسنالی نیستم بارسلونیم اما آرسنالی ها رو دوست دارم


 روحیه ی تو من و یاد حضرت امام انداخت ممنون بابت طرح شوخی کردم قشنگ بود خیلی و قشنگ تر از اون زحمتی بود که بی دریغ کشیدی تا نقشی تو پیشرفت کار داشته باشی سپاس

----------


## SlowCode

> *راسته که میگن کسی که بیشتر سکوت میکنه، بیشتر یاد میگیره.* یه نصف روز توی  بحثها شرکت نمیکنیم میبینیم که همه به شکلی دارن خلق و خوی واقعیشون رو  نشون میدن.


حالا ببینید من که چند ماه سکوت کردم چقدر فهمیدم :لبخند گشاده!: 

دوستان نمیدونم چرا اینطوری هستن! هرچی میخوان تو تاپیک میگن! تنها دلیل اینکه من خیلی کم اینجا پست میدم اینه که هرچیزی که میخوام بگم یا دوستان گفتن و پست دادن دوباره من بی فایده است - یا اینکه احساس میکنم پستم مفید نیست!
حاصل همه چی گفتن همینه که به همدیگه بدبین میشیم و بینمون اختلاف می افته!

دوستان شما که تو یه لوگو موندین پس فردا چطوری میخوایین یه پروژه رو با هم کار کنین؟! یکی میگه اینطوری کار کنیم اون یکی قبول نمیکنه! بعد با هم قهر میکنن میرن احتمالا!
تو کار گروهی باید از خودمون بگذریم.
البته من هم نظرم رو میگم وگرنه جسارت نشه خدمت اساتید.

در مورد لوگو هم به نظرم هردوتاشون زیبا بودن، ولی چون colors یکم به طرحش رنگ و لعاب داده بود خوشگل تر شده بود. ولی هر دو خوشگل بودن.

من نمیدونم ما اگه آقای شهرکی رو نداشتیم چی میشد؟!!
من هر وقت پستهای ایشون رو میخونم کیف میکنم :لبخند گشاده!:   لحن و منطقشون رو هم میپسندم و فکر کنم پست آخر ایشون همه چی رو حل کرده باشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> میخواستم به عرض دوستان برسونم که اگه الان دوباره برگشتم به خاطر اصرارهایی هستش که دوستان کردند و پیام مکرر دادند که کمک کن ...
> وگرنه شخصا دارم میگم خدمت آقای شهرکی و بقیه ی دوستان ، که من با این روند مخالفم ، اگه هم لوگو ارسال نکردم به خاطر این بود که قراره به رأی گیری گذاشته بشه!
> من با رای گیری مخالفم ... آیا این مخالفت من رو بازم میخواید سرکوب کنید ؟
> دلیل مخالفتم اینه که وفتی شما طرح ها رو جمع آوری می کنید ، ممکنه یه طرحی رای بیاره که فقط خوشگلیش باعث رای آوردنش میشه ... ولی ممکنه مفهوم و اصول لوگو درش رعایت نشده باشه
> من با اون دوستی که چند پست قبل یه نظری در مورد لوگو داده بود هم عقیده هستم ( نام کاربریش فکر کنم E power بود )
> من نمیگم لوگوی من انتخاب بشه .. از اول هم هیچوقت چنین حرفی نزدم ... حرف من اینه که میگم لوگوی نهاد به این بزرگی که قراره کارش اینقدر بزرگ باشه ، نباید اینجوری انتخاب بشه.
> 
> باید طوری باشه که فردا روز اگه چار نفر دیدن مسخره نکنن ... یه شخص یا یه ارگان نتونه بیاد ادعای کپی برداری بکنه ...
> 
> ...


خدمت داداش گلم بگم :
ما قرار یک کار تیمی انجام بدیم و تاکید میکنم هدف اصلی ما همین بوده هست و هست و هست و خواهد بود کار تیمی تو کشور استارت بخوره مشکلات کمتری خواهیم داشت

لوگو قالب یا هرچیز دیگه ای انقدر حساسیت نداره که این همه بحث کنید به خدا من  وقتی داشتم بحث نهاد و مطرح میکردم فکر اینجاشو نمیکردم
حالا دوستان زحمت کشیدن طرح دادند و این حق بقیه هست که نظر بدند دوست خوبم
همیشه همین بوده که نظر اکثریت باید انتخاب بشه
چیزی که از ما باید سر زبون ها به یادگار بمونه صداقت | حرفه | حمایت | پایداری ما تو این بازار بی صاحب نرم افزار کشور هست نه اینکه کسی بیاد مارو مسخره کنه که بزار کنه...تو پیشرفت همیشه دشمن هم هست
حساس نباش سید
طرح بده خودم رای میدم نوکرتم هستم
هرکی با فکر خودش رای میده یکی از قیافش خوشش میاد یکی از دلایلی که واسه طراحی یک لوگو بوده  = چون ما با افکار مختلف قرار کار کنیم و همه نمیتونیم یک جور فکر کنیم
به من حق بده و کارت و ادامه بده ( لطفا )

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> با سلام من با حرف ایشون موافقم.
> 
> منی که از طراحی هیچی سر در نمیارم نباید بیام در مورد یه لوگو نظر بدم.
> 
> دقیقا مثل اینکه من یه برنامه رو می نویسم و کسی که از برنامه نویسی هیچی سرش نمی شه بیاد نظر می ده حالا اگر برنامه نویس بود یه چیزی بنظرم باید کسانی که طراحی بلدند در موردش نظر بدند.
> 
> موفق باشید.


بر میگردم به حرف های جناب شهرکی
هننوز همه تخصص هاشونو اعلام نکردند
جناب عالی تخصص گرافیک نداری و بنده هم همینظور
ما مو و نمیبینم حتی چه برسه پیچش مو...
خوب شاید یکی پیدا بشه تو جمع بیشتر بدونه ؟ نباید ؟ حقش نیست ؟ یا یا ای ..نظر بده ؟

خوب ایشالا کارا ادامه دار شد یک گارگروه با نظر متخصصین و مدیران و اعضا و با تکیه بر تخصص های اعلام شده و سابقه کار دوستان از گرافیک برنامه نویسی امنیت و و و تشکیل میشه
اونوقت من به شما نظر میدم که { بله گروه گرافیک نظرشون این هست و محترم و ارجعیت داره و دیگر هیچ ادامه کار های دیگه }

----------


## Jarvis

خب اول از همه ی دوستانی پست دادن تشکر میکنم مخصوصا استاد خودم جناب شهرکی که بر خلاف بعضی دوستان هیچوقت ندیدم با لحن تند حتی مخالفت خودش رو اعلام کنه ...
یه صحبتی هم با آقای *Mr.Renegade* داشتم : من در حدی نیستم که کسی رو نصیحت کنم ولی توصیه میکنم یکم روی حرف زدنتون دقت بیشتری بکنید ، با این لحن صحبت کردن به مشکل بر میخورید ، ظاهراً شما نصف صحبت های بنده رو خوندید و بقیه رو ندیدید! - من هیچوقت نگفتم ادعایی دارم یا *آسمون باز شده و من فقط گرافیست شدم!* ... اینم مد نظر داشته باشید که اینجا هیچکس 0 مطلق نیست ... ممکنه من در چیزی تخصص داشته باشم که شما هیچی ازش ندونی .. و یا برعکس من در چیزی 0 باشم و شما توش حرفه ای باشی ... لحن .. لحن صحبت کردن خیلی مهمه.
-------
دوم این که اکثریت دوستان و همینطور جناب شهرکی اصلی ترین صحبت من رو توجه بهش نکردند! : این که بنده عرض کردم که من نمیگم کسی حق نظر نداره ... اتفاقا من نظرم اینه که اگه کسی نظری داره آزادانه و محترمانه بیاد نظرشو بده ... بر منکرش لعنت! ولی این رای گیری طرح ها چیه ؟ من میگم اون طرح های پیشنهادی اول باید بررسی بشن - حالا یا توسط بنده یا هر کسی که شما خودتون می دونید .. و بعد از اون که بررسی شدن باید اشکالاتشون برطرف بشه و اونوقت برای مثلا رای گیری گذاشته بشن .. این حرف بعضی دوستان هم هست!

فکر می کنید من واسه چی دارم این وسط خودم رو به آب و آتیش میزنم ؟ واسه چی دارم حرص میخورم که اینجوره و اونجوره ؟ واسه خودمه ؟ یا مثلا اگه من لوگو رو بزنم بهم مدال میدن ؟
گرچه من از کسی توقعی نداشتم و ندارم ... و هدفم همیشه کمک کردن و گوشه ای از کار رو گرفتن بوده .. ولی این همه حرف من واسه اینه که لوگوی نهادمون یه چیزه خوب از آب در بیاد!
به نظرتون من چیزی معاند با نظر بقیه میخوام ؟
------
در مورد توضیح لوگوی خودم که دوستان اشاره کردند : من توی همون پستی که لوگو رو گذاشتم در موردش یه توضیح مختصر دادم ولی دوباره میگم:
این لوگو از 3 تا نماد تشکیل شده که این سه نماد سه نفر رو نشون میدن که دستاشون رو گذاشتن پشت همدیگه و دارن همدیگه رو حمایت میکنن
که اصل اول نهاد ما یعنی "حمایت" توی این لوگو به وضوح قابل مشاهده هستش ... تعداد افراد هم که 3 نفر هستش این رو میرسونه که این لوگو مال یه اجتماع هستش که اون اجتماع همون نهاد ماست.
در مورد رنگ ها هم باید بگم من رنگ ها رو همینجوری گذاشتم که اگه دوستان خواستند سه تا رنگ هم انتخاب کنیم و بزاریم براشون ... اگه هم نه که به صورت مشکی کامل لوگو رو میزاریم
البته اون حالت مشکی رو برای این گذاشتم که ببینید چقدر راحت می تونیم با SVG پیادش کنیم و خیلی پیچیده هم نیست.
حالا یه چیزه دیگه هم این وسط هست اونم I هستش که دوستان اصرار داشتن ، من تو این فکر بودم که اگه I رو بزاریم ، مخاطب ذهنش درگیر میشه که اخه این I مال چیه ؟
ولی اگه دوست دارید باشه I رو هم با یه حالت قشنگی می تونیم بزاریم وسطش.
یعنی در کل من این لوگو رو با این فرض طراحی کردم که اگه یه نفر دید و پرسید این لوگو مال چیه و بهش گفتیم نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان ، نخنده و با خودش بگه لوگوی خوبیه .. با مفهوم مرتبطه ...

حالا توضیح رو دادم نمی دونم اجازه دارم لوگوی دوستان رو نقد کنم و اشکالاتشون رو بگم یا نه ! ولی اگه اجازه بهم بدید می تونم لوگو ها رو نقد کنم و اشکالاتشون رو بگم

و در آخر معذرت خواهی میکنم که هر دفعه میام اینجا یه طومار می نویسم و دوستان رو از مطالعه ی اون خسته میکنم پس الفــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــاتحه!

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب دو راه وجود داره:
1- ابتدا قالبها و لوگوهای پیشنهادی توسط متخصصهای گرافیک نقد بشن و تغییر کنن یا احیاناً حذف بشن و بعد، موارد باقیمانده به رأی گذاشته بشه.
2- ابتدا رأی گیری بین قالبهای موجود توسط تمام اعضا انجام بشه و بعد، قالبهایی که رأی بیشتری میارن، توسط کارشناسان بهینه سازی بشن و نواقص اونها برطرف بشه.

من خودم شخصاً راه دوم رو درحال حاضر بهتر میدونم چون اولاً تعداد طرحها خیلی کمه و اگه بخوایم چیزی رو هم حذف کنیم، اونوقت دیگه رأی گیری معنا نداره. ثانیاً کسی فعلاً رزومه نداده که بدونیم متخصصهای ما چه کسانی هستن که بخوایم از تخصصشون استفاده کنیم. اگه از متخصصان خارج از نهاد هم بخوایم استفاده کنیم، باز هم بنظرم تعدادی ناراضی خواهیم داشت. ثالثاً بنظر خودم شخصاً حتی طرحهای غیر حرفه ای هم حق شرکت در رأی گیری رو دارن. اینکه اول فیلتر بگذاریم و بعد رأی گیری کنیم، یه چیزی مثل تأیید صلاحیت نامزدهاست. نمیخوام بگم کار خوبی نیست، ولی فعلاً که مرجع متخصص و مورد قبول همه در این زمینه توی نهاد نداریم، هر فیلتری گذاشته بشه، نتیجه اون دوباره همین بحثها و توهینهایی هست که متأسفانه توی پستهای اخیر شاهدش بودیم.

حالا باز هم نظر نهایی رو خود دوستان باید بگن و من هم مثل بقیه، بعنوان یکی از اعضا نظر شخصی خودمو گفتم.

----------


## H:Shojaei

من با گزينه ي 2 موافقم چون به نظر من اول ظاهر مهمه كه اين طوري به ظاهر كار بيشتر توجه ميشه (حتما شنيدين كه ميگن ديگه مردم عقلشون به چشمشونه اگه لوگو زيبا باشه و كسي خوشش بياد يه مفهوم واسه خودش تو ذهنش ازش ميسازه حتي شايد اون مفهومي هم كه طراح مد نظرش بوده هم اصلا نباشه) تازه مفهوم رو هم كه طراحامون توضيح ميدن به اميد خدا و مشكلي پيش نمياد. :D
--------------------------------------------
در ضمن جاي خوشحالي داره كه ميبينيم هر وقت كه نگاه ميكنيم بيشتر دوستان شركت كننده در تاپيك و نشستها حتما تو تاپيكن و نظر ميدنو نظر خواهي ميكنن. :)

----------


## engmmrj

استاد شهرکی عجب عکس قشنگی برای آواتارتون انتخاب کردین  :لبخند گشاده!: 
میشه لینک دانلودشو بدین ما هم دانلود کنیم ؟

----------


## saman-arsenal

> خوب دو راه وجود داره:
> 1- ابتدا قالبها و لوگوهای پیشنهادی توسط متخصصهای گرافیک نقد بشن و تغییر کنن یا احیاناً حذف بشن و بعد، موارد باقیمانده به رأی گذاشته بشه.
> 2- ابتدا رأی گیری بین قالبهای موجود توسط تمام اعضا انجام بشه و بعد، قالبهایی که رأی بیشتری میارن، توسط کارشناسان بهینه سازی بشن و نواقص اونها برطرف بشه.
> 
> من خودم شخصاً راه دوم رو درحال حاضر بهتر میدونم چون اولاً تعداد طرحها خیلی کمه و اگه بخوایم چیزی رو هم حذف کنیم، اونوقت دیگه رأی گیری معنا نداره. ثانیاً کسی فعلاً رزومه نداده که بدونیم متخصصهای ما چه کسانی هستن که بخوایم از تخصصشون استفاده کنیم. اگه از متخصصان خارج از نهاد هم بخوایم استفاده کنیم، باز هم بنظرم تعدادی ناراضی خواهیم داشت. ثالثاً بنظر خودم شخصاً حتی طرحهای غیر حرفه ای هم حق شرکت در رأی گیری رو دارن. اینکه اول فیلتر بگذاریم و بعد رأی گیری کنیم، یه چیزی مثل تأیید صلاحیت نامزدهاست. نمیخوام بگم کار خوبی نیست، ولی فعلاً که مرجع متخصص و مورد قبول همه در این زمینه توی نهاد نداریم، هر فیلتری گذاشته بشه، نتیجه اون دوباره همین بحثها و توهینهایی هست که متأسفانه توی پستهای اخیر شاهدش بودیم.
> 
> حالا باز هم نظر نهایی رو خود دوستان باید بگن و من هم مثل بقیه، بعنوان یکی از اعضا نظر شخصی خودمو گفتم.


منم با گزینه 2 موافقم

----------


## MMSHFE

اینم از عکس:
PHP Ninja.jpg

----------


## Veteran

***
========
جناب شهرکی با این اواتار یکم خطرناک به نظر میرسید  :قهقهه: 
گزینه 2

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام*
من هم با گزینه دوم موافق هستم* چون امثال من که تازه کار هستیم هم می توانیم تا جایی که درتوانمان هست و بلدهستیم کمک کنیم و بعد با گذاشتن یک سری قوانین و فیلتر ها طرح ها را  به صورت مرحله به مرحله انتخاب کنیم و از بین آنها طرح نهایی را تایید کنیم.بعد از انتخاب طرح قالب برای رفع معایبش، و ضعفهای اون گروه حرفه ایی تر میتونه وارد عمل بشه و تبدیلش کنه به چیزی که بهتره.
در ضمن هم کارگروهی انجام دادیم ،همه حق هیچ کس را ضایع نکردیم و هم اینکه می تونیم از انتقادها و نکات سازندگی که دیگران  درباره قالب ما می فرمایند،استفاده کرده و به دانشمان اضافه کنیم. یادگیری توی زمان کمتر و بهتر چرا که یک شخص نمی تونه هر چیزی را تجربه کنه و امتحان کنه یا مطالعه کنه چون وقت کم میاره و توی دنیایی که ثانیه ایی یا صدم ثانیه تغییراتی ایجاد میشه و فناوری ها و ابزار های جدید میاد..*.تجربه را تجربه کردن خطاست.*. :چشمک: 
از همه شما هم ممنونم. :لبخند:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

گزینه دو , نقطه

----------


## 2undercover

منم با گزینه دوم موافقم!

----------


## colors

> جواب ***** خاموشیست !


به به فقط فحش رکیک کم داشتیم که شما زحمتشو کشیدید!
به خدا باید خجالت بکشیم. ما هنوز شروع نکردیم که وضعیت اینه, پس خدا رحم کنه به 1 سال بعد. البته فکر نمیکنم با این وضعیت سال بعدی در کار باشه. 

انواع افراد عذر میخوام دستوپاچلوفتی رفتن یه گروه ی, شرکتی باهم زدن دارن مث آدم در کنار هم برای رسیدن به اهدافشون تلاش میکنن و روز به روز شاهد پیشرفتشون هستم! اما ما اینجا همش داریم حرف بغل دستیمونو رد میکنیم! حالا خوبه خداروشکر ما همگی افراد با سواد و منطقی هستیم این وضعمونه.

چرا به فکر آینده نیستین؟ واقعا فکر میکنید اینقدر قدرت و توان دارید که بتونید فردا برای خودتون بازاری دستو پا کنید؟ خیر دوست من. الان تا دلتون بخواد پارتی و رقابت شدید شده و مشتری هم برای یه هزارتوامنی داره به 100 جا زنگ میزنه!! چرا نمیخواید از این فرصت *طلایی* استفاده کنید. فکر کنم تعداد زیادمون تاحالا تو شرکتی کار نکردیم. وقتی یه بالاسری چلغوز میاد بهت دستور و طعنه میزنه, اونوقته که میفهمی دنیا دسته کیه.

اینجا به لطف تعدادی از دوستان مخصوصا جناب شهرکی داره یه مرکز پول زا و پول ساز میسازه که آینده همه مارو تامین میکنه. چرا همش داریم همدیگرو هل میدیم به پایین؟ چرا داریم کسی که توانایی و استعدادی داره رو هل میدیم؟ 

خواهشا کمی به خودتون بیایدو به اطرافتون نگاه کنید. آیا جز تعدادی معدود, کدامیک از شماها حتی پدرش همچین موقعیت و فرصتی رو براش آماده و مهیا کرده؟ ها؟ من که شخصا تو کل خانواده مون حتی پدرم همچین فرصت با ارزش ی رو برام مهیا نکرده. خدایش کمی فکر کنید ببینید اگه همه ما سعی کنیم با منطق و مهربانی در کنار همدیگه به پیشرفت روز افزون این نهاد کمک کنیم چی میشه. فکر کن تو تنها خودت به نهاد کمک میکنی ولی متقابلا تمام اعضای نهاد به تو کمک میکنن. لطفا سرتونو از زیر برف بیارین بیرون. چرا تو تاریکی رفتین؟ خیلی هامون دارن تو مسیر اشتباه قدم برمیدارن. 

برای رسیدن به قله باید قدم به قدم جلو رفت. پس برای رسیدن به موفقیت در این نهادهم باید قدم به قدم پیش بریم. مطمئنا متوجه هستید که اولین قدم ها که مهمترین هاهم هستند همین گفتگوهای اولیه هست! 

لطفا ...

----------


## vira1368

منم نظرم گزینه 2 هست!

----------


## engmmrj

> به به فقط فحش رکیک کم داشتیم که شما زحمتشو کشیدید!


فحش نیست ضرب المثله !!!!

----------


## SilverLearn

جناب شهرکی من هم با گزینه دو کاملا موافق هستم 
امیدوارم هر چه زودتر این کارها  انجام بشه...

----------


## MMSHFE

> فحش نیست ضرب المثله !!!!


 ضرب المثلهایی هم داریم که معناش از صد تا ناسزا بدتره و بهتره در مکانهای عمومی ازش استفاده نکنیم. هر سخن جایی و هر نکته مکانی دارد. از این به بعد پستهای اهانت آمیز در این تالار بدون هشدار قبلی ویرایش یا حذف و برای کاربر خاطی جریمه درنظر گرفته خواهد شد. اما در مورد نهاد، اینطوری که دارین پیش میرین، فکر کنم به زودی من و آقا مهرداد کنار بکشیم و بگیم این شما و اینم نهادتون. خودتون کارها رو پیش ببرین. شاید این تصمیم خیلی دور نباشه. دامنه ها و... رو هم رایگان تقدیم کسی خواهیم کرد که مسئولیتهای نهاد رو بعهده بگیره.

----------


## MMSHFE

میگم گویا تا اینجا نظر همه روی گزینه 2 بوده. بنابراین، تا پایان فردا صبر میکنیم و بعدش طرحهای ارسال شده رو برای نظرسنجی در اختیارتون میگذارم تا نظرتون رو اعلام کنید. از دوستان عزیزی هم که طرح ارسال میکنن و یا تا الآن فرستادن تقاضا دارم هر توضیحی که لازمه، درمورد طرحشون بدن تا در کنار طرح در نظرسنجی درج بشه و رأی دهندگان هم لطف کنن با مطالعه کامل توضیحات و سنجش همه جوانب، نظرشون رو اعلام کنن تا در حق هیچ طرحی ظلم نشه.

----------


## qartalonline

ارسال طرح چجوریه؟ به کجا باید ارسال کنیم؟ شرایطش چیه؟

----------


## Jarvis

> ارسال طرح چجوریه؟ به کجا باید ارسال کنیم؟ شرایطش چیه؟


 به ایمیل آقای شهرکی : mmshfe@gmail.com باید ارسال کنید
شرایطش هم اینه که فایل تصویر رو ارسال کنید و یه توضیحاتی در موردش :)

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اما در مورد نهاد، اینطوری که دارین پیش میرین، فکر کنم به زودی من و آقا مهرداد کنار بکشیم و بگیم این شما و اینم نهادتون. خودتون کارها رو پیش ببرین. شاید این تصمیم خیلی دور نباشه. دامنه ها و... رو هم رایگان تقدیم کسی خواهیم کرد که مسئولیتهای نهاد رو بعهده بگیره.


کنار بکشین؟ :متفکر: 
مگه پیش بینی همچین روزایی رو نکرده بودید؟وقتی اینجوری آزادی میزارید فک نکنم بهتر ازاین باشه.بقیه سوال کنن چی شد بگیم سر لوگو دعوامون شد کنسل شد؟
آقای حسین زاده رو که نمیدونم از همون جلسه ی بعد اصفهان یه زمزمه هایی میکردو اگه اینجوری نکنین یا کنین شاید کنار بکشیم.کم اورده ؟
ولی شما نباید این کارو کنین.به همه امید دادین بعد یهو میخواین خالی کنین؟جلساتی که ما گذاشتیم مگه واسه تست بود که ببینینم میشه یا نه؟فک کنم الان دیگه دیر شده واسه کنار کشیدن.روشتونو عوض کنید.
ما بعنوان مسئول شمارو قبول داریم.نگید اگه کاری کنیم آزادی بهم میخوره.اینجوری سنگ رو سنگ بند نمیشه.بجای اینکه از همین اول به ایرانی جماعت آزادی بدیم خوبه اول فرهنگشو جا بندازیم یه تعریف ازش داشته باشیم تو گروه, وضعیت الانو بزاریم بعداز اینکه کارا رو غلتک (یا حالا قلطک شایدم قلتک و غلطک) افتاد.اینجوری ادامه دادن یه مشکل بزرگ داره , الان که تعداد زیاد نیست خوب شاید چون توو برپایی نهاد از اول بودیم توقعا بره بالا و همچین آزادی وقتی ببینیم فردا واسه هر تصمیم میگیم چرا؟حالا شما چجوری میخواید کنار بیاید؟فردا که تعداد بیشتر شد هم از بقیه یاد میگیرنو همین روشو ادامه میدن.
الان تصمیما و نظراتتونو بگید بهترازینه که فردا نهاد بیشتر بشه.کسی که میخواد نفع ببره صد در صد باید تصمیمات قبول کنه.چه خوشش بیاد چه بدش بیاد.
اگه دقت کرده باشین اینجا اکثر مشکلات این بوده که یک نفر یه چیزی میگفته و 50 نفر میومدیم جواب این یه نفرو میدادیم(یعنی 50 نفر یک حرفو میزدن).پس زیاد مشکل حاد نیست.
الان یه نگرانی که وجود داره بالاخره شما حرف ادامه ندادنو زدید, این احتمال هست یک ماه یا دوماه دیگه یا وسط کار بازم این صحبت پیش بیاد؟؟؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

یه خواهشی که از دوستان دارم احترام همو نگه دارن.بزرگتر کوچیکتری رو بدونن.یکم فکر آیندشون باشن.
دعوا کردنو بهم پریدنو بدو بیراه گفتن خدایی هنر نیستا.خیلیا بلدن.اگه سکوت میکنن واسه رسیدن به هدفشونه.خوب نیست پشت کامپیوتر بشینیم از یه طرف قطار کنیم همرو.
من ناراحتم

----------


## saman-arsenal

به نظر من تمام بچه های نهاد باید یه چیز و توو خودشون تقویت کنند ----->" نقدپذیری"

تا زمانی که ما فقط بخوایم حرف خودمونو به کرسی بشونیم و به نظر جمع بنا به هر دلیلی (تخخصص ، دانش ، صلاحیت و . . .) اهمیت ندیم باز همین آش و همین کاسه

هر کس اگه ایده ای داره اگه کاری کرده اگه طرحی زده و یا توو هر فعالیتی از نهاد شرکت کرده بعد از دفاع از فعالیت و محصول و کار خودش باید خودشم تابع جمع باشه نه اینکه چون من این و میدونم چون من خیلی وقت گذاشتم خیلی کار کردم حتما باید از کار من و یا طرح من استفاده بشه حداقل تا زمانی که نهاد اجزای مختلفش تشکیل نشده و توو هر بخشی اعضاش مشخص نشده همه حق رای دادن و نظر دادن دارند.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه بنده و آقای شهرکی باید از هر گونه تنشی و پاسخ های کوبنده دوری کنیم
منتها آقای موحد عزیز من کم نیاوردم ! به پست های بنده رجوع کنید متوجه میشید که چقدر شب و روز تایپ کردم و حرف زدم تا تونستیم اسم " نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان " جا بیافته
و بعد از اون هم پشت پرده همیشه درگیر این مسئله بودم و هستم

ایرانی جماعت : خوب ما خواستیم تغییر داشته باشیم | خواستیم مسئول حرف نزنه همیشه و بقیه با سیاست درسا یا حتی غلط اون ها پیش برند

منتها نتیجه این شد که الان شما جواب دادید
دوستان که رزومه ها و کامل ندادند
طرح هم که اینه تکلیفش
تا یکی حرف میزنه سری دعوا میشه و توهین و فحش و فحش کاری
به نظرتون بنده یا آقای شهرکی همیشه کارمون این باید باشه که همه با هم بحث کنند و ما اخر بیایم با هزارتا باریکلا و قربونت برم پسر و نازکشی خاتمه بدیم به بحث؟
سوالم از همه اینه : چرا ؟؟ 
ما دغدغه نداریم ؟ ما حوصلمون بعضی وثتها سر نمیره ؟ کم نمیاریم ؟ آهنیم ؟
نه دوستان گلم
بالاخره باید بعد از این همه ماه به نتایجه برسیم حتی { تو رفتار کردند با همدیگه } 
دوستان باید هماهنگ باشند نه اینکه مارو مجاب کنید که اگه کنار برید کم اوردید...من فکر میکنم این جواب زحمت های ما نیست

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه بنده و آقای شهرکی باید از هر گونه تنشی و پاسخ های کوبنده دوری کنیم
> منتها آقای موحد عزیز من کم نیاوردم ! به پست های بنده رجوع کنید متوجه میشید که چقدر شب و روز تایپ کردم و حرف زدم تا تونستیم اسم " نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان " جا بیافته
> و بعد از اون هم پشت پرده همیشه درگیر این مسئله بودم و هستم
> 
> ایرانی جماعت : خوب ما خواستیم تغییر داشته باشیم | خواستیم مسئول حرف نزنه همیشه و بقیه با سیاست درسا یا حتی غلط اون ها پیش برند
> 
> منتها نتیجه این شد که الان شما جواب دادید
> دوستان که رزومه ها و کامل ندادند
> طرح هم که اینه تکلیفش
> ...


 تغییر زمانی حاصل میشه که برنامه ای واسش باشه.نه اینکه فقط حرفشو بزنیم.
واسه این تغییری که ما میگیم همین الان چه برنامه ای داریم؟
من مخالف این تغییرات نیستم.من حرفم اینه اگه آزادیه یه تعریف ازش داشته باشیم.از نظر شما چه چیزایی آزادین؟از نظر بقیه چطور؟این آزادی نباید حدومرز داشته باشه؟نباید مشخص باشه از چه نوعیه؟تا کجاس؟
75 میلیون جمعیت ایران.واقعا همه میتونن باهم بشینن رودررو تصمیم بگیرن؟هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
الان باز ازین حرفا برداشت اشتباه نشه ها.حرف اینه اگه 75 میلیون قراره آزاد باشن باید تو یک چارچوبی باشن.نظرات آزاد ولی با یک برنامه ی بهتر.
یعنی آزادی باید در مسیری باشه که به نفع همه باشه نه به ضرر بقیه.
تو این 6 ماه نتیجه مشخص شده.البته با تایپ بازم نمیشه منظور حرفارو گفت که شاید بعضیا فک کنن من مخالف آزادیم که باید بگم اتفاقا صددرصد موافقم.یکی که برگشت به خودت حرفایی زد و توام برگشتی جواب دادی اینجا نشون میده هر کی از آزادی برداشتی واسه خودش داره.
اتفاقا نهاد نباید زیر بار سیاست غلط جلو بره.هرکی هر گوشه ای از کار نهادو میکنه واسه تک تک ساعتها و تصمیماتی که میگیره مسؤوله.تا جایی که میتونیم باید بهترین تصمیم و کم اشتباه ترین مسیر انتخاب کنیم.نهاد قرار نیست 50 50 حرکت کنه.
اون بحث کم اوردن هم واسه این بود که این قضایا از قبل معلوم بود پیش میاد و یه دفه بیان شد بعداز تموم شدن ماجرا گفتم چی شد یهو.
تا الانم اگه بقیه حرفای منطقی رو قبول میکردن و اصرار نداشتن رو حرفای خودشون کدورت پیش نمیومد.

----------


## MMSHFE

یک نظرسنجی خیلی ساده ولی کارآمد درست کردم برای انتخاب لوگو و قالب سایت. لطفاً دوستان بعد از مطالعه کامل توضیحات طرحها، نظر خودشون رو اعلام کنن. امکان انتخاب بیش از یک طرح هم وجود داره و درصورتی که چند طرح رأی نزدیک بیارن، به مرحله دوم منتقل میشن. دقت کنید که واردکردن شماره تلفنی که باهاش توی سامانه پیامک نهاد عضو شدین، لازمه. لینک: *http://inahadpoll.barnamenevis.ir*

----------


## mohsen6500

> یک نظرسنجی خیلی ساده ولی کارآمد درست کردم برای انتخاب لوگو و قالب سایت. لطفاً دوستان بعد از مطالعه کامل توضیحات طرحها، نظر خودشون رو اعلام کنن. امکان انتخاب بیش از یک طرح هم وجود داره و درصورتی که چند طرح رأی نزدیک بیارن، به مرحله دوم منتقل میشن. دقت کنید که واردکردن شماره تلفنی که باهاش توی سامانه پیامک نهاد عضو شدین، لازمه. لینک: *http://inahadpoll.barnamenevis.ir*


سلام آقای شهرکی 
دو سه بار امتحان کردم ایراد کد امنیتی می گیره!
ممنون میشم چک بفرمایید

--------------------------------------------------------------------
درست شد!
ممنون!

----------


## MMSHFE

توی کد امنیتی دقت کنید که اعداد با اندازه بزرگتر نشون داده میشه و کوچکترها حروف الفبا هستند (صفر رو با O اشتباه نگیرید). ضمناً تمام حروف بصورت بزرگ نوشته شدن و از حروف کوچک استفاده نشده (البته فرقی نمیکنه که شما به چه شکلی بنویسید).

----------


## colors

برای بنده هیچ مشکلی نبود. ممنون از جناب شهرکی

----------


## MMSHFE

> ...اون بحث کم اوردن هم واسه این بود که این قضایا از قبل معلوم بود پیش میاد و یه دفه بیان شد بعداز تموم شدن ماجرا گفتم چی شد یهو.
> تا الانم اگه بقیه حرفای منطقی رو قبول میکردن و اصرار نداشتن رو حرفای خودشون کدورت پیش نمیومد.


 بحث کم آوردن نیست. اتفاقاً همونطور که خودتون هم اشاره کردین، بحث انجام کارهای غیرمنطقیه. باور کنید دارم کم کم به این نتیجه میرسم که یکی از دلایلی که اوضاع برنامه نویسی اینه، همین مسئله است که برنامه نویسهای ما متأسفانه اونطوری هم که از دور بنظر میاد، منطقی نیستن و حتی توی نهادی که قراره منفعت جمعی رو دنبال کنه، بعضیها ساز منافع فردی خودشون رو میخوان کوک کنن. البته نگران نباشین، به این زودی از دست من خلاص نمیشین ولی خواستم یه هشدار به بعضی دوستان بدم که صبر و تحمل هم حدی داره و تا یه جایی آدم میتونه نصیحت کنه و غصه اوضاع کاری بقیه رو بخوره و از یه جایی به بعد، دیگه میگه ولش کن، من که اوضاعم بد نیست. بگذار تو همین وضع خودشون دست و پا بزنن. امیدوارم منظورم رو متوجه بشین. راستی اون فایل Word رو هم مطالعه کردم. خیلی ممنون، نکات خیلی خوبی توش مطرح شده بود که حتماً مدنظر قرار خواهد گرفت. موفق باشید.

----------


## Sepax1

حالا بخوایم تو سامانه پیامک عضو شیم باید چی کار کنیم ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

توی پست اول همین تاپیک توضیح داده شده.

----------


## MMSHFE

روش عضویت در سامانه پیامک:



> یک پیامک با قالب زیر به 30005833000333 بفرستید:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				NAHAD:USERNAME:NAME
> 			
> 		
> ...

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
اگر بخواهیم دوتا از طرحها را انتخاب کنیم می شود یا نه فقط یکی؟مثلا قالب نمونه اول با لوگوی نمونه دوم؟ :متفکر: 
این را چه جوری باید بنویسم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بله میشه. هرکدوم رو خواستین، تیک بگذارین. حتی میتونید همزمان چند قالب یا لوگو رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## SONITAJ

استاد شهرکی من به نوبه خودم به خاطر تمام زحمات شما و آقای حسین زاده سپاسگزارم . میدونم حق با شماست ولی شما به بزرگواری خودتان ببخشید و به حساب کم تجربه و خام بودن ما بذارید .انشالله بعد از اتمام نظر سنجی و مشخص شدن لوگو  و قالب این بحثها تمام میشه و دیگه تکرار نمیشه .انشالله 
بازم ممنونم

----------


## colors

*به نظر من نباید افردای که تا دیروز جزو اسامی پیامکی نهاد نبودن, امروز با ثبت نام بتونن تو نظرسنجی شرکت کنن!* 
اگه اینجوری باشه من بگم چندتا از دوستان بیان ثبت نام کنن و رای بدن, !؟

----------


## saman-arsenal

کی نتایج اعلام میشه؟؟

----------


## WebConsole

اینم برای حمایت از دوستان که جهت هر چه بهتر شدن وضع برنامه نویسی و بازار کار آن تلاش میکنند : ( اگه تایید شد اطلاع بدید )

----------


## qartalonline

به نظرم لوگوهایی که هستن سطحشون خیلی پایینه.

----------


## MMSHFE

ضمن تشکر از دوستان، باید بگم که زمان مشارکت در طراحی قالب و لوگو به اتمام رسیده و با توجه به در جریان گذاشتن اعضا توسط پیامک، مجال تمدید باقی نمیمونه. نظرسنجی تا پایان روز 20 شهریور ادامه داره و روز 21 شهریور نتایج اعلام میشه. لوگوها هم حتی اگه فرض رو بر پایین بودن سطحشون بگذاریم، درهرحال تنها طرحهای ارسالی هستن و قبلاً هم تذکر داده شد که اگه بموقع مشارکت نکنید و طرحهاتون رو ارسال نکنید، مجبور به پذیرفتن یکی از طرحهای ارسالی خواهیم بود.

----------


## shpegah

> ضمن تشکر از دوستان، باید بگم که زمان مشارکت در طراحی قالب و لوگو به اتمام رسیده و با توجه به در جریان گذاشتن اعضا توسط پیامک، مجال تمدید باقی نمیمونه. نظرسنجی تا پایان روز 20 شهریور ادامه داره و روز 21 شهریور نتایج اعلام میشه. لوگوها هم حتی اگه فرض رو بر پایین بودن سطحشون بگذاریم، درهرحال تنها طرحهای ارسالی هستن و قبلاً هم تذکر داده شد که اگه بموقع مشارکت نکنید و طرحهاتون رو ارسال نکنید، مجبور به پذیرفتن یکی از طرحهای ارسالی خواهیم بود.


این قاطعیت و هماهنگی شما جای تقدیر وتشکر داره ولازمه مدیریت یک چنین تشکلیه
ولی چون حساسیت لوگو کمی بیشتره گاهی جای تمدید گذاشتن شاید بد نباشه
من خودم یک 10 روزی مسافرت بودم واینترنت در دسترس نداشتم وفکر میکردم حداقل طرحهای قبلی جزئ رای گیری در نظر گرفته میشه طرح دوستمون جناب webconsle  هم به نظر بدنیست منتها ظاهرا ایشون از اعضا نیستند که در طرح شرکت داده نشدند حالا اگه امکان داره یک تجدید نظری بشه

----------


## MMSHFE

من خودم هم دو تا طرح دیگه الآن رسیده دستم که انصافاً بد نیستن ولی از اونجا که سیستم طوری طراحی شده که کسانی که رأی دادن، دیگه نمیتونن شرکت کنن و ازطرفی حذف نتایج فعلی هم اهانت به رأی دهندگان محسوب میشه، دیگه نمیشه رأی جدیدی رو وارد نظرسنجی کنیم.

----------


## shpegah

به نظر من اگر تعداد رای دهندگان کم باشه اسامی اونا رو اینجا بیارید اگر موافق با حذف رای ها باشند کلید تشکر را بزنند وبعنوان رای گیری مجدد میتواند یک امضا محسوب شود

----------


## shpegah

فکر میکنم بین نمایش طرح ها و مجوز رای گیری یک فاصله یک روزه لازم بود تا اگر طرحی از قلم افتاده قبل از شروع رای گیری درج بشه

----------


## Veteran

> یک نظرسنجی خیلی ساده ولی کارآمد درست کردم برای انتخاب لوگو و قالب سایت. لطفاً دوستان بعد از مطالعه کامل توضیحات طرحها، نظر خودشون رو اعلام کنن. امکان انتخاب بیش از یک طرح هم وجود داره و درصورتی که چند طرح رأی نزدیک بیارن، به مرحله دوم منتقل میشن. دقت کنید که واردکردن شماره تلفنی که باهاش توی سامانه پیامک نهاد عضو شدین، لازمه. لینک: *http://inahadpoll.barnamenevis.ir*


 خب من شماره چندتا از دوستان رو دارم و 99.99% در نهاد ثبت نام کردن
پس برم با شماره اونا رای بدم  :کف کرده!: 
محسن داداش با شمارت رای دادم  :کف کرده!: 
====
اینجوری که نمیشه !
حداقل به افراد یک کد میدادین که نشه سوء استفاده کرد

----------


## vira1368

> خب من شماره چندتا از دوستان رو دارم و 99.99% در نهاد ثبت نام کردن
> پس برم با شماره اونا رای بدم 
> محسن داداش با شمارت رای دادم 
> ====
> اینجوری که نمیشه !
> حداقل به افراد یک کد میدادین که نشه سوء استفاده کرد


یعنی واقعا این جمع انقدر سطحش پایینه که باید محدودیت اینجوری بذاریم؟ همیشه داستان های فرهنگ و شعور رو باید از غرب بشنویم؟
البته سبحان جان به شما حق میدم مواردی که توی جامعه دیده شده رو شما داری ازش جلوگیری میکنی ولی الان توی این جمع خودمون(نهاد) امیدوارم طرز فکر ها عوض شده باشه

----------


## MMSHFE

حالا ایشالا در نظرسنجی بعدی! شما هم همش دنبال نکات منفی و هک آسیب پذیری و... باش  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

> فکر میکنم بین نمایش طرح ها و مجوز رای گیری یک فاصله یک روزه لازم بود تا اگر طرحی از قلم افتاده قبل از شروع رای گیری درج بشه


 بعد از 2 صفحه مطلب در تاپیک که تاریخ نظرسنجی اعلام شده و به همه هم ازطریق پیامک اطلاع دادیم که اگه طرحی دارن بفرستن؟ اگه سفر شما بجای 10 روز میشد 15 روز، نمیگفتین باید بین نمایش طرحها و مجوز رأی گیری یک فاصله یک هفته ای میگذاشتیم؟ از الآن و از همین شروع کار بهتره همه به جدی بودن زمانبندیهای نهاد عادت کنیم.

----------


## eshpilen

چند روزیه دارم دنبال کار میگردم.
از کار فعلیم دیگه خسته شدم نه پول خوب داره نه یادگیری و پیشرفت و آینده ای؛ فقط راحتی و امکاناتش خوبه.
ببینم از این نهاد و اینا الان پول درمیاد یا فعلا باید از جیب هم هزینه کنیم؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Veteran

> یعنی واقعا این جمع انقدر سطحش پایینه که باید محدودیت اینجوری بذاریم؟ همیشه داستان های فرهنگ و شعور رو باید از غرب بشنویم؟


بحث این نیست !
شما که دیدی چه جرو بحث هایی در رابطه با قالب و لوگو داشتیم ؟
دوستان واسه 1 رای دست به هرکاری میزنن !



> حالا ایشالا در نظرسنجی بعدی! شما هم همش دنبال نکات منفی و هک آسیب پذیری و... باش


 :لبخند گشاده!: 
گفتم که در نظر سنجی بعدی مورد توجه قرار بگیره !
بند کفش هارو باید سفت ببندیم  :چشمک:

----------


## shpegah

> بعد از 2 صفحه مطلب در تاپیک که تاریخ نظرسنجی اعلام شده و به همه هم ازطریق پیامک اطلاع دادیم که اگه طرحی دارن بفرستن؟ اگه سفر شما بجای 10 روز میشد 15 روز، نمیگفتین باید بین نمایش طرحها و مجوز رأی گیری یک فاصله یک هفته ای میگذاشتیم؟ از الآن و از همین شروع کار بهتره همه به جدی بودن زمانبندیهای نهاد عادت کنیم.


 من نظرمو شخصی بیان نکردم که جواب شخصی دادید فقط دیدم طرحهای قبلی دوستان دیگه هم هیچ کدام تونظر سنجی نیست

----------


## MMSHFE

نه دوست عزیز، اشتباه برداشت نکنید. صحبتم شخصی نبود. اگه احیاناً اهانت شده، عذرخواهی میکنم. منظورم رو کلی گفتم. بهرحال خیلیها بنا به یکسری دلایل شخصی نتونستن طرحشون رو بفرستن یا حتی الآن هم نمیتونن توی نظرسنجی مشارکت کنن ولی این مسئله دلیل نمیشه نهاد بخواد برنامه ریزی و زمانبندیهای خودش رو مطابق با اعضای منفرد، تغییر بده. حالا اگه تصمیم گیری کلی و جمعی و توسط اکثریت اعضا باشه، یه چیزی و میشه درموردش بحث کرد. امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشین. مجدداً اگه اهانتی در لحن بیان بنده بوده، معذرت میخوام.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> خب من شماره چندتا از دوستان رو دارم و 99.99% در نهاد ثبت نام کردن
> پس برم با شماره اونا رای بدم 
> محسن داداش با شمارت رای دادم 
> ====
> اینجوری که نمیشه !
> حداقل به افراد یک کد میدادین که نشه سوء استفاده کرد


با شماره من؟ :لبخند گشاده!: منکه خودم دیروز رأی دادم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## H:Shojaei

جناب شهركي من هم تقاضا دارم اگر ميشه و صلاح بدونيد حداقل اون طرحهايي كه خودتون گفتيد بعد از اتمام ارسال طرحها به دستتون رسيده و خوب هم هستن رو تو نظر سنجي شركت بدين راستش من كه رفتم راي بدم هيچ كدوم از طرحها(لوگوها) رو جالب نديدم البته ببخشيد دوستاني كه طرح دادن ولي واسه يه نهاد كه قراره تو يه كشور توسعه پيدا كنه تو دل برو نيستن از اين لحاظ گفتم.(و نظر شخصي :) )

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان الآن دیگه نمیشه. 19 نفر توی رأی گیری شرکت کردن. تکلیف رأی این دوستان چی میشه؟ ضمناً فرصت دیگری هم نداریم. 2 روز دیگه رأی گیری تمام میشه و تازه الآن بخوایم یکسری طرحها اضافه کنیم، بنظرم وجهه جالبی نداره. بهرحال اگه اکثریت دوستان موافق باشن، میشه طرحهای جدید رو هم اضافه کنیم ولی قبلش باید دوستانی که رأی دادن، موافقت خودشون رو طی پیام خصوصی به بنده، اعلام کنن. در اینصورت سیستم رو به نحوی تغییر میدم که با ثبت رأی جدید توسط هر کدوم از اعضا، آراء قبلی همون فرد حذف و آراء جدید ثبت بشه.

----------


## Tarragon

> دوستان الآن دیگه نمیشه. 19 نفر توی رأی گیری شرکت کردن. تکلیف رأی این دوستان چی میشه؟ ضمناً فرصت دیگری هم نداریم. 2 روز دیگه رأی گیری تمام میشه و تازه الآن بخوایم یکسری طرحها اضافه کنیم، بنظرم وجهه جالبی نداره. بهرحال اگه اکثریت دوستان موافق باشن، میشه طرحهای جدید رو هم اضافه کنیم ولی قبلش باید دوستانی که رأی دادن، موافقت خودشون رو طی پیام خصوصی به بنده، اعلام کنن. در اینصورت سیستم رو به نحوی تغییر میدم که با ثبت رأی جدید توسط هر کدوم از اعضا، آراء قبلی همون فرد حذف و آراء جدید ثبت بشه.


می گم یک طرح خوب انتخاب بشه اما کمی بیشتر طول بکشه بهتره تا یک طرح نه خیلی خوب اما سریع انتخاب بشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً کسانی که موافق اضافه شدن طرحهای جدید هستن، پیام خصوصی بدن و تاپیک رو بی دلیل شلوغ نکنید.

----------


## H:Shojaei

بيايد همين فرهنگ تشكر كردن رو جا بندازيم تا تاپيك شلوغ نشه و همين تشكر تو اين تاپيك يه اصل باشه كه هر كس تشكر كرد يعني با اون چيزي كه ارائه شده موافقه. از اسپم هم جلو گيري ميشه...
مثلا همين الآن با تشكر هم ميشه موافقت اعلام كرد با جناب شهركي. اينطوري حتي ميشه راي گيري كردمثلا 2 تا تاپيك بذاريم يكي مورد اول و يكي مورد دوم هركي با هركدوم موافقه تشكر كنه.
واسه آمار تشكرهاتونم نگران نباشيد اگه جلوتونو يه جايي گرفتن گفتن چرا آمار تشكر كردنهاي شما زياده من جوابشونو ميدم :)
با تشكر

----------


## WebConsole

با سلام و دورد خدمت آقای شهرکی و تمام دوستانی که برای پیشرفت و حمایت از برنامه نویسان تحت وب تلاش میکنند، میخواستم راجب به گرافیک در این پروژه یک صحبتی بکنم اونم اینه که یک تیم برنامه نویسی هر چقدر هم که مجرب باشه توی اجرای رابط کاربری ضعیف عمل میکنه فقط در صورتی که هم برنامه نویس باشند هم گرافیست در این صورت درصد موفقیت این پروژه خیلی بیشتر میشه ولی اینجوری که بنده کارهای گرافیکی رو مشاهده کردم دوستان فقط جهت حمایت از پروژه و به قول خودمون خواستن یک کاری کرده باشند که تیم پشتش خالی نباشه و هممون حتی دوستانی که طرح هارو زدن میدونیم که این کارا برای یک تیم که به امید خدا شاید در آینده مسئولیت پروژه خارج از ایران رو بر عهده بگیره کافی نیست ، بنابراین نباید توی اینجور مسائل عجله کرد چون بعدا دچار مشکل خیلی بزرگی از جمله تغییر لوگو میشید که این کار به روی سابقه و شناخت لوگو بسیار اثر گذاره برای همین من از آقای شهرکی و دیگر دوستانی که در راس این کار هستد تقاظا میکنم فرصت بیشتری به دوستان بدند تا بتونند ایده های خودشون رو اجرا کنند و برای اینکه پروژه به تعلیق نیافته میتونیم با یک فونت معمولی کارو شروع کنیم اکثر خدمات رسانی ها معروف وب همینجوری بودن از اول که یک تیم گرافیکی مجزا همراه خودشون نداشتن به مرور زمان این اتفاق افتاده پس نباید این موضوع رو دست کم بگیرم ، همون طوری که آقای شهرکی توضیح دادن 90% مشتری ها به ظاهر قضیه کار دارن شما هر چقدر هم برای این دوستان مفهوم علمی رو توضیح بدی اونا فقط انتظاری هایی که از شما دارن رو قبول میکنن  نه چیز دیگه بنابراین لطفا در ضمینه انتخاب لوگو یا لوگوتایپ دست نگه دارید !

موفق باشید
---------------------------------------------------------------
علیرضا بشیری

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان محترم، لطفاً مجدداً در نظرسنجی شرکت کنید. طرحهای جدید اضافه شد.

----------


## Jarvis

من نمیدونم این بحث لوگو تا کی میخواد ادامه پیدا کنه ... ولی یه جوری پیش بریم که تا نشست تهران یه کاری پیش برده باشیم ... حالا یا ثبت نهاد - لوگو و یا وبسایت نهاد و...

روز خوش.

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش من خودم زیاد موافق تمدید زمان و ورود طرحهای جدید نبودم (بخاطر تمام شدن زمان مقرر) ولی با توجه به اصرار دوستان و پیامهای خصوصی زیادی که اکثراً موافقت خودشون رو اعلام کرده بودن، طرحهای جدید رو اضافه کردم و مجدداً تقاضا میکنم که همه دوستان با مشارکت در نظرسنجی، در انتخاب بهترین طرح همکاری لازم رو داشته باشن.

----------


## Veteran

> من نمیدونم این بحث لوگو تا کی میخواد ادامه پیدا کنه ... ولی یه جوری پیش بریم که تا نشست تهران یه کاری پیش برده باشیم ... حالا یا ثبت نهاد - لوگو و یا وبسایت نهاد و...
> 
> روز خوش.


 اگه این پست
مورد توجه قرار میگرفت ما الان نزدیک به 2 هفته جلو بودیم.اما متاسفانه ........

----------


## amin7x

من هم طرح خودم رو ارسال کردم...

----------


## Tarragon

> من هم طرح خودم رو ارسال کردم...


آقا امین دیگه واقعا خیلی دیره :( الان شما نگاه کنید چند وقته تو این قسمت موندیم

----------


## amin7x

> آقا امین دیگه واقعا خیلی دیره :( الان شما نگاه کنید چند وقته تو این قسمت موندیم


حق دارید ولی من اصلا وقت نداشتم درگیر مسابقات ملی مهارت بودم.
الان هم فکر کنم یه چندتا طرح اضافه شده به خواطر همین فرستادم.

*ویرایش :*  الان دیدم آقای شهرکی لطف کردند و طرح من رو در نظرسنجی گذاشتند.

----------


## MMSHFE

طرحهای جدید در نظرسنجی درج میشن ولی کسانی که قبلاً رأی دادن، نمیتونن دیگه مجدداً رأی بدن و درنتیجه این طرحها هرچی دیرتر ارسال بشن، شانس کمتری برای برنده شدن دارن ولی بهرحال فرصت اینو خواهند داشت که بخت خودشون رو آزمایش کنن. فکر کنم این روش منطقی باشه.

----------


## colors

امروز 20 م هستش. امیدوارم مثل همه کارهامون تاخیر نداشته باشیم و طبق گفته جناب شهرکی 20 شهریور نتایج نظرسنجی اعلام بشه

----------


## MMSHFE

نظرسنجی در موعد مقرر تمام شد و نتایج رو در همون لینک نظرسنجی میتونید مشاهده کنید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من به لوگو شماره دو رای دادم یعنی 0 رای آورد ؟ 
مهندس یک چک کن حد اقل رای من و ثبت کن دلم خوش باشه
به نظرم لوگو خیلی خوشگل و کد شده و هکری هست که اگه بالای سربرگ ها بخوره خیلی قشنگ میشه در هر صورت رقابت های انتخاباتی تبدیل شدهبه رفاقت ها

----------


## engmmrj

لوگوی که 13 رای آورده شبیه لوگو  شبکه قم یا نور هست !!!
qom.jpg

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> لوگوی که 13 رای آورده شبیه لوگو  شبکه قم یا نور هست !!!
> qom.jpg


ای بابا :لبخند گشاده!:  من چرا چیزی نمیبینم؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
--------------------------------------
رای گیری مشخص شده تصمیم بعدی چیه؟

----------


## Veteran

> لوگوی که 13 رای آورده شبیه لوگو  شبکه قم یا نور هست !!!
> qom.jpg


بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم  :متعجب: 
===
اقای شهرکی برنامه بعدی به امید خدا برنامه نویسی سایت هست دیگه ؟ 
سامان قالب رو جلدی اماده کن که باید قبل از نشست تهران سایت بالا بیادااا

----------


## MMSHFE

> من به لوگو شماره دو رای دادم یعنی 0 رای آورد ؟ 
> مهندس یک چک کن حد اقل رای من و ثبت کن دلم خوش باشه
> به  نظرم لوگو خیلی خوشگل و کد شده و هکری هست که اگه بالای سربرگ ها بخوره  خیلی قشنگ میشه در هر صورت رقابت های انتخاباتی تبدیل شدهبه رفاقت  ها


 رأی گیریهای اولیه بخاطر تغییرات در کدنویسی و منطق رأی گیری، حذف شد و طی یک پست از همه دوستان خواسته بودم دوباره شرکت کنن. شاید بخاطر همین مسئله رأی شما دیده نشده. حالا اگه رأی شما هم ثبت بشه باز هم میشه 1 رأی که تأثیری توی نتایج ایجاد نمیکنه.

----------


## MMSHFE

> لوگوی که 13 رای آورده شبیه لوگو  شبکه قم یا نور هست !!!
> qom.jpg



واقعاً این دو طرح با هم شبیه هستن؟ تازه بفرض که باشن، دقیقاً که یکی نیستن که کسی بخواد ایراد بگیره.

----------


## javidabbaci

سلام
من کاملا موافق ساماندهی اوضاع و احوال حرفه برنامه نویسی هستم ......... باید با استفاده از راهکار های حقوقی و صنفی حتی دولت را هم تحت فشار قرار بدیم و با جدیت حقوق خودمون را مطالبه کنیم .... مگه ما کمتر از بقیه صنوف مثل عکاسی ، چه و چه و غیره هستیم می تونیم یه وکیل خوب برای نهادمون انتخاب کنیم و از طریق دادگاه دولت را تحت فشار قرار بدیم و همچنیم با استفاده از رایزنی با وزرای مربوطه که فکر می کنم همکاری کنند من خوش بین هستم ....
در ضمن هرکس یا ارگانی که تا به حالا متصدی اور این حرفه و صنف بود ... باید بگم که به معنای واقعی کلمه ....زده.
من  به طور حتم و صد درصد پایه هستم .

----------


## javidabbaci

> با سلام و دورد خدمت آقای شهرکی و تمام دوستانی که برای پیشرفت و حمایت از برنامه نویسان تحت وب تلاش میکنند، میخواستم راجب به گرافیک در این پروژه یک صحبتی بکنم اونم اینه که یک تیم برنامه نویسی هر چقدر هم که مجرب باشه توی اجرای رابط کاربری ضعیف عمل میکنه فقط در صورتی که هم برنامه نویس باشند هم گرافیست در این صورت درصد موفقیت این پروژه خیلی بیشتر میشه ولی اینجوری که بنده کارهای گرافیکی رو مشاهده کردم دوستان فقط جهت حمایت از پروژه و به قول خودمون خواستن یک کاری کرده باشند که تیم پشتش خالی نباشه و هممون حتی دوستانی که طرح هارو زدن میدونیم که این کارا برای یک تیم که به امید خدا شاید در آینده مسئولیت پروژه خارج از ایران رو بر عهده بگیره کافی نیست ، بنابراین نباید توی اینجور مسائل عجله کرد چون بعدا دچار مشکل خیلی بزرگی از جمله تغییر لوگو میشید که این کار به روی سابقه و شناخت لوگو بسیار اثر گذاره برای همین من از آقای شهرکی و دیگر دوستانی که در راس این کار هستد تقاظا میکنم فرصت بیشتری به دوستان بدند تا بتونند ایده های خودشون رو اجرا کنند و برای اینکه پروژه به تعلیق نیافته میتونیم با یک فونت معمولی کارو شروع کنیم اکثر خدمات رسانی ها معروف وب همینجوری بودن از اول که یک تیم گرافیکی مجزا همراه خودشون نداشتن به مرور زمان این اتفاق افتاده پس نباید این موضوع رو دست کم بگیرم ، همون طوری که آقای شهرکی توضیح دادن 90% مشتری ها به ظاهر قضیه کار دارن شما هر چقدر هم برای این دوستان مفهوم علمی رو توضیح بدی اونا فقط انتظاری هایی که از شما دارن رو قبول میکنن  نه چیز دیگه بنابراین لطفا در ضمینه انتخاب لوگو یا لوگوتایپ دست نگه دارید !
> 
> موفق باشید
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> علیرضا بشیری


من تمامی سخنان آقای بشیری را به طور جدی تایید می کنم .... اصلا برای لوگو عجله نکنید لوگو باید زیبا و با معنی باشه .... لازم نیست حتما خودمون طراحی کنیم می تونیم از دوستان گرافیکی کمک بگیریم

----------


## amin7x

به نظر من بعد از ثبت نهاد و انجام تمامی امور ، یکی که دست به قلمش خوبه یک نامه ای به دفتر آقای روحانی بفرسته تا ببینیم چی میشه شاید جواب داد!!

----------


## Veteran

الان دقیقا چی شده  :لبخند گشاده!: 
چرا کسی کاری انجام نمیده !
منتظر قالب هستیم ؟ یا دلیله دیگه ایی داره :متفکر:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

من هم نیز منتظرم ببینم چرا وایسادیم :متفکر:

----------


## mahan.2002

با سلام
دوستان اول باید یک سایت راه بندازیم بعد کار های دیگرو انجام بدهیم .. 
هر چند آزمایشی که دوستان نظرات منتقل کنن تو اون سایت ، توی این تایپک با این حجم از نظرات نمیشه ..
من انشاالله بتونم یک جا برای دفتر ایجاد میکنم .. برای هماهنگی بیشتر هم باید یک شماره تلفن  در نظر بگیریم ..
تا بتونیم جلسات با حضور اعضاء در جلسات عمومی داشته باشیم

----------


## MMSHFE

درگير يكسري كارهاي ثبت شركت هستم ولي تو اين فاصله، دوستاني كه طرحشون امتياز بيشتر رو آورده لطفاً فايل PSD اون رو برام ارسال كنن تا قالب و لوگو با حجم كم و بصورت Responsive طراحي بشه و بلافاصله بعدش براي كدنويسي تصميم گيري كنيم و كار برنامه نويسي سايت شروع بشه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

> درگير يكسري كارهاي ثبت شركت هستم


 :تشویق: 
جناب شهركي اگه ميشه يه توضيح مختصري هم واسه ما درباره ي اين كه كار ثبت نهاد به كجا رسيده بديد ممنون ميشيم.
ما هم خوشحال ميشيم بدونيم. 
 :لبخند:

----------


## Veteran

پست 1066
میتونست به این شکل باشه


> نظرسنجی در موعد مقرر تمام شد و نتایج رو در همون لینک نظرسنجی میتونید مشاهده کنید.
> دوستاني كه طرحشون امتياز بيشتر رو آورده لطفاً فايل PSD اون رو برام ارسال كنن تا قالب و لوگو با حجم كم و بصورت Responsive طراحي بشه


الکی الکی داریم وقتو از دست میدیم !
من یکی که دیگه خسته شدم از این بلا تکلیفی
هر چند روز ی بار بیاید بیایم بگیم چی شد چی شد چی شد
جناب شهرکی بیاید یک بار برای همیشه یک توضیحی در مورد برنامه بدید
اصلا برنامه ایی وجود داره ؟
  برنامه ایی ریخته میشه ؟
مکتوب میشه ؟ مو به مو ؟
یا مثل اون 12/13 عنوان هدف های نهاد هستش ؟ تیتر وار هستش
برنامه ها کی مطرح میشه ؟
بنده به شخصه دوست ندارم این بحث ها در تاپیک مطرح بشه
حتی بنده دیشب با چند تن از دوستان در یاهو صحبتی داشتیم و در نهایت به این نتیجه رسیدیم بیایم اصفهان ! اما قبلش گفتیم بیایم باهاتون تماس بگیریم.اما کسی جواب موبایل رو نداد.
اس ام اس هم دادیم جناب شهرکی وقت دارین در مورد نهاد صحبت کنیم
باز هم جوابی نگرفتیم

----------


## colors

راستی اعضای که دارن نهاد رو ثبت می کنن کی هستن؟ هیئت مدیره, مدیرعامل و ...! 
این همه رزومه و کارت و پایان خدمت و ... بحثش بود ولی الان هیچکی نمی دونه اصلا چه خبره. 

اصلا برای ما چه تضمینی هست که کلی واسه نهاد کارکنیم و رزومه به اسم نهاد جمعش بشه و فردا نهاد به ما پشت نکنه و ...
*شفافیت اصول موفقیت*

----------


## rash44

سلام
کار نهاد به کجا رسیده ؟
آقای شهرکی که پیداشون نیست و ...

----------


## MMSHFE

کارهای نهاد درحال پیگیریه. یکسری حرفها مثل «نهاد به ما پشت نکنه» و «دور زدن» و... هم که برخی از دوستان میگن رو میگذارم به حساب کم تجربگی و عدم شناخت کافی از همدیگه وگرنه اگه به خود من باشه، شخصاً بدون نهاد و دوندگیهاش هم درآمد خودم رو دارم و نیازی به اینهمه زحمت نیست. بهرحال تعدادی از دوستان لطف کردن و آخر این هفته دارن تشریف میارن اصفهان برای پیگیری سریعتر امور و کارهای مربوط به ثبت و اگه خدا بخواد، شروع به کار کدنویسی اسکریپت سایت که البته با همکاری همه انجام خواهد شد.

----------


## p30online

ای کاش ما هم می توانستیم کمک بکنیم ! خیلی زحمت می کشید آقای MMSHFE . ماشاالله خیلی صبر دارید. ان شاالله که همگی شما عضو نهاد ، موفق باشید !

----------


## Veteran

چه خبر بچه ها  :کف کرده!:  خوبین خوشین  :کف کرده!: 
تاپیک چرا داره خاک میخوره  :متفکر: 
جناب شهرکی قالب کی اماده میشه به امید خدا  :لبخند:

----------


## artablog

یکی به ما بگه چرا من نمیتونم تو سامانه پیامکی عضو بشم بعد از اینکه دامنه را پس دادم از همه چی بی خبرم حتی نمیدونم بالاخره کدوم طرح لوگو انتخاب شد :ناراحت: 
ضمنا قالبی که به سامانه میفرستم  اینه : nahad:artablog:ebrahim

----------


## MMSHFE

اسم شما در سامانه ثبت شده. علت اینکه پیامی دریافت نکردین هم بخاطر این بوده که بعد از ثبت نام شما، پیام جدیدی برای کسی ارسال نشده.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خواستم پیشنهاد بدم از این به بعد کپی رایت های همه کارهامون و به نام نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان و با لینک پروفایلمون مثلا inahad.ir/m3hrdad بزنیم تا گووگل بشه و اسمش همه جا جا بیافته

----------


## 2undercover

هنوز قالب PSD ارسال نشده؟!

----------


## MMSHFE

فایل PSD نه ولی فایلهای قالب و... از سایت نمونه که گذاشته شده بود، برداشت شده و اگه خدا بخواد بعد از جلسه امروز با دوستانی که تشریف آوردن اصفهان، درمورد شروع کدنویسی و تقسیم کارها تصمیم گیری و اطلاع رسانی میشه.

----------


## masato

> فایل PSD نه ولی فایلهای قالب و... از سایت نمونه که گذاشته شده بود، برداشت شده و اگه خدا بخواد بعد از جلسه امروز با دوستانی که تشریف آوردن اصفهان، درمورد شروع کدنویسی و تقسیم کارها تصمیم گیری و اطلاع رسانی میشه.


سلام
یجوری تصمیم بگیرد به ما هم چیزی برسه از این کد نویسی

----------


## Jarvis

من فایل PSD قالبی که خودم طراحی کرده بودم رو برای آقای شهرکی ارسال کردم.

----------


## amin7x

> من فایل PSD قالبی که خودم طراحی کرده بودم رو برای آقای شهرکی ارسال کردم.


همه کسایی که طراحی کردن باید بفرستند؟

----------


## colors

> همه کسایی که طراحی کردن باید بفرستند؟


نه داداش فقط افرادی که طرحشون اول شده.
این Variant هم الکی فرستاده

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

ازین به بعد جلسات با زمان های ثابت تشکیل خواهد شد
 حتی با تعداد خیلی کم و هزینه کمتر
حتی شده تو یک فست فود یا رستوران برای دور هم بودن و انتشار بحث ها

یک دوستی تو فیسبوک به من گفته که " نهادتون چی شد ؟؟ "
گفتم نهادد من نیست نهاد همه هست....
ازش پرسیدم که خودش و خارج از دایره نهاد میدونه ؟ با اینکه دوبار اومده و شرکت کرده؟

گفت ازه !
گفته نهاد داره از مسیر اصلیش خارج میشه !
از پرسیدم مسیر اصلی نهاد چیه ؟ و الان نهاد تو کدوم مسیره که خارج هست ؟
هیچ جوابی به این سوالم نداشت

و بعد از اون هم اصرار داشت که رو حرفه خودش هست
و منم بهش گفتم که اگه نتونه من و قانع کنه پس حرفش اشتباه هست
و ایشون فرمودند برای قانع کردن من حرف نزده فقط حرفش و زده

و ایرادی که گفتند سر قیمت ثابت دادن بود
و منم گفتم به هیچ قرارداد و فردی قیمت تحمیل نمیشه
همه میتونند به روال قبل و به نطر بنده بد گذشتشون ادامه بدند
فقط کسانی که میخوان از مزایا و حمایت ما برخوردار بشند میان م کارشناسی میکنیم قیمت پیشنهاد!!!! میدیم بهشون
کارشناس های ما هم از دید ما بهترین کشور هستند ! هیچ دلیلی هم نداریم کلاما!! به نمونه کارهای ما توجه کنید و به تجاربمون ! و هیچ باکی از ازموده شدن نداریم ! 
همونطور که یه ابلهی تو کشور میاد میگه ساعت نفر قیمت بده ما هم با عقل سلیم کارشناسی میکنیم !

گفتند که با چند تا مدیر شرکت برنامه نویسی صحبت کردند و اونا صحبت های فروم و خوندند ( که فک کنم برای دست بوسی بابت این لطفشون باید بریم  ) و گفتند که باید روتین قیمت داده بشه مثلا ساعتی
منم گفتم حتما برنامه نویس نبودند و هیچوقت صبح شدن شب و تجربه نکردد و همچنین شب بیداری !

و گفتند که با نظر اون مدیران موافق هستند !

من به شخصه تو کشور 2 تا شرکت نرم افزاری موفق میشناسم که به معنای واقعی دارند پول در میارند 
سیگما و توسعه مجازی پارس سی ام اس
این شرکت های جز که میان نظر میدند چه جاگاهی دارند و من نمیدونم واقعا اما خوب به قول خودشون نظر بوده و اوکی

و این دوستمون تو صحبتشون گفتند که دلیل شرکت در جلسات نهاد اونم 2 بار فقط آشنایی با افراد فروم بوده !
نمیدونم منت بوده ؟ یا نه !

ما از هیچکسی توقع نداریم که حمایت زورکی کنند و همچنین شرکت زورکی !

هزینه ای هم که بابت شرکت در نشست پرداخت میکنید بابت هزینه ها و غذا و هماهنگی جا و اسکان خرج میشه
فکر نکنم تو قرن 21 با 25000 تومن پول بشه خیلی کار خاصی کرد !

اگر تجربه هماهنگی یک همچنین نشستی و داشتند این دوستمون در حواب زحمات تیم اجرا ای این نهاد هیچوقت همچنین حرفی نمیزدند

ما هم میتونستیم این نهاد و بدون شماها ثبت کنیم و کار کنیم انحصارا !
اما خواستیم از دل همین بچه ها با تمام بچه بازی هاشون باشه ! چون ما به الان شما دل خوش نکردیم که سر لوگو دعوا بشه و سر هزارتا چیز مسخره بحث بشه !! ما به فردای شما دل خوش کردیم برای پیشرفت این مملکت دل خوش کردیم !
و الا هم بنده و هم اقای شهرکی خودمون  گلیم خودمون و میتونیم بالا بکشیم 

این فرهنگ کی میخواد تو ایران تغییر کنه ؟؟
هدف این دوستمون چی بود ز گفتن این حرف ه به من یهو اومد گفت ؟؟ نمیفهمم بابت چه مسئله ای ؟؟ جرا ؟؟

کارهای ثبت نهاد در حال پیگیری هست
هم زمان بر هست
و هم هزینه داره
و هم دغدغه های زیادی پیش رو هست برای این جامعه برنامه نویسان خاموش کشور ! که تو سکوت و لابی کردن شرکت های خیلی بزرگ له شدند و حقشون خورده شده !

ما کسی و زور نکردیم و نخواهیم کرد !
نشست بعدی تهران هست
هرکسی تمایل ار برای پیگیری و میزبانی بجه ها به بنده یا اقای شهرکی اعلام کنه اگه نه هم باز هم تو تهران برگزار میشه به مدیریت خود بنده یا اقای شهرکی
*این روند تا دورترین شهر کشور ادامه داره مطمئنا! 
چون هدف ما هدف کوچیکی نست و سعی میکنیم همتمون و به اندازه هدفمون بزرگ کنیم !*

----------


## Veteran

دیگه داره حالم به هم میخوره از این طرز صحبت هر روز میاین میگین 
ما اندازه خودمون داریم
ما میتونیم گلیم خودمون رو از اب بکشیم بیرون
اگه به من باشه من درامد خودمو دارم
و ...
چی خیال میکنی داداش ! همه درامد دارن
شما چرا اینجور فکر میکنی که فقط شما درامد دارین و بقیه گدان !
دست بالا دست زیاده !
===


> ازین به بعد جلسات با زمان های ثابت تشکیل خواهد شد


اینو اینجور بنویس حاجی جون


> ازین به بعد به نظرم من جلسات با زمان های ثابت تشکیل بشه بهتره
> به این دلایل
> 1-
> 2-

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> دیگه داره حالم به هم میخوره از این طرز صحبت هر روز میاین میگین 
> ما اندازه خودمون داریم
> ما میتونیم گلیم خودمون رو از اب بکشیم بیرون
> اگه به من باشه من درامد خودمو دارم
> و ...
> چی خیال میکنی داداش ! همه درامد دارن
> شما چرا اینجور فکر میکنی که فقط شما درامد دارین و بقیه گدان !
> دست بالا دست زیاده !
> ===
> اینو اینجور بنویس حاجی جون


من نگفتم کسی نداره من دارم
دوستان میخوان سنگ اندازی کنند صرفا گفتم من هم دستم زیاد زور داره هم نشونه گیریم خیلی خوبه !
شما بحای اینکه حرف من ومتوجه بشیو از این نقد من به افرادی که بدون توجیج و دلیل قانع کننده دارند سنگ اندازی میکنی میای مینویسی چی فکر کردی داداش ؟؟ حاجی؟؟؟ 
این چی  شما و میخواد برسونه ؟ داری الان از خودت دفاع میکنی ؟ که اگه آره از چی دفاع  میکنی ؟ به شما نقدی شده؟ کسی حرفی زده ؟ چرا الکی جبه میگیری تنش به وحود میاری ؟ فارت چیه به قول خودت حاجی؟ داداش ؟

دلیل گفتن تیکه دوم صحبتت  خیلی روشنه که چرا میگم ثابت
کلمه نظم و وظیفه شناسی !
کسی کنکور داره
امتحان دارهحال نداره
راه دوره
....
برنامه ریزی نباید خودش و با بی نظمی ما هماهنگ کنه ! این ما هستیم که باید خودمون و با برنامه ریزی هماهنگ کنیم !

این صحبت من در مقابله حرف های اون دوستمون بوده و شاید احتمالا در حواب خیلی ها که همچنین فکری تو سر دارند
بنده به عنوان استارتر این قضیه که کلی براش نشوتم وپست فرستادم و زحمت کشیدم نمیخوام زحمات من و دیگر دوستان که کیلومتر ها راه میان به عشق به نتیجه رسیدم این هدف هدر بره !

دوستی که تو فسبوک اینجوری حرف زدند که صرفا واسه آشنایی با بچه ها و یا احتمالا واسه شنا تو دریا میان و ... دارند ب همه شما توهین میکنند 
اقا اگه میخوای بیای تفریح بیا خودت برو دیگه
چرا میای به من اینا و میگی ؟ منت داری میزاری؟؟

اصلا از طرز جواب دادنتون خوشم نیامد (1 ) 
طرف صحبت من هم شما نبودی نمیدونم چرا جواب دادین که مجبور بشم به شما هم جواب بدم ( 2 )

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

جناب veteran  من راستش نمیدونم روی صحبتم کدوم عزیزی هست
تو عکس ها هم دیدم نتونستم شما و بشناسم جون نام کاربری ها تو ذهنم نمیمونه و { پیشنهاد ما و برای گذاشتن عکس واقعی برای اواتار } شما نپذیرفتین
معرفی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

البته این نکته و هم بگم
ما درسته خواب و خوراک درست حسابی نداریم !
دسته بیمه کارمندی نداریم !
دسته تفریحمون سرجاش نیست و همچنین خوابمون شادیمون خوشیمون جوانیمون....
اما ما یک برنامه نویسیم !
یک شخصیت کامل به نطر بنده !
یک کسی که واسه حل یک برنامه میجنگه تا { راه حل } پیدا کنه ! = یعنی یک آدم کامل که به همون نسبت تو زندگیشم واسه مشکلاش میجنگه 

پس فکر میکنم چقدر خوبه که تو صحبت کردن با همدیگه هم رعایت خیلی چیز ها و بکنیم
دوست هستیم
هم تیمی هستیم
همه اینها به کنار

بارها تو تاپیک ها گفته شده اون واسه خودش فرستاده اونو ولش
هووو داداش
حاجی جون
و و و 
فکر فردی که دارین بهش جسارت میکنین و نمیکنید اشکالی ندارا ! اما فکر خودتون و که میتونید کنید ؟
کدوم کشور ؟ کدوم شهر ؟ کدوم شرکت موفق  دیدی  با این ادبیات بیان در مورد یک انقلاب و تغییر حرف بزنند ؟ حتی در مورد یک مسئله کوچیک ؟
سر کی و میخوان ببرین شما ها ؟ دعواتون با کیه ؟ اصلا سر چیه دعواتون ؟؟
بگید روشن بشیم ؟
بس کنید خواشهند؟
کسی نمیتون اینجا بیاد شما و بکوبونه ! واقعا یک ادم عاقل نمیتونه بیاد انتقاد کنه !
جون زیرش تا 10 صفحه میاد بحث میشه باز !
چرا آخه ؟ 
کی؟کجا میخوایم بیایم یاد بگیریم اشتابه های کوچیکمون و با توجیهشون بزرگتر نکنیم ؟
کی  میوخایم بجای مقابل هم وایستادن دست هم و بگیریم ؟؟
آقا ای که تو فیسبوک به من حرف زدی :
اقا مشکل نداری تو ؟ تا الان که دم از تغییر میزدی ؟
مشکل نداری ؟ خوب کارتو ادامه بده ! چیکار به ما داری ؟
اگه هم کار به ما داری بازم میگم سنگی که میندازی لای چرخ ما و ما هم میزنیم تو سرت ؟
امام خمینی و مسخره میکردند تو تلویزیون ها 
چرا ؟ چون میگفت 
خدایا مارو آدم ساز....آمین....
میگفت ما به اون دشمنا ای که میخوان چوب لای چرخ انقلاب بزارند میگیم نخیر ! شما غلت میکنید ! ما هم همین حرف و میزنیم !
روی صحبتم به فرد خاصی نبود فقط خواستم روشن کنم که کسی نمیتونه بی دلیل تنش به وجود بیاره

----------


## Veteran

با توجه به اینکه بنده توانایی خواندن متن نوشته شده ی شمارو ندارم فقط یک سری نکته رو عرض میکنم.
البته متنتون در حال رمز گشاییه !
==
اگه  قرار باشه ما بیایم در جواب تک تک افرادی که میان توی یاهو  فیسبوک,بیلوکس,ال فور ای و ... حرفی میزنند بیایم اینجا پست بدیم, که دیگه  .......
====


> این چی  شما و میخواد برسونه ؟ داری الان از خودت دفاع میکنی ؟ که اگه آره  از چی دفاع  میکنی ؟ به شما نقدی شده؟ کسی حرفی زده ؟ چرا الکی جبه میگیری  تنش به وحود میاری ؟ فارت چیه به قول خودت حاجی؟ داداش ؟


اصلا من کاری با نقد شما ندارم که !
و طرف مقابل نقدتون من نیستم که بخوام جواب بدم ! ولی
یک سری بحث ها هست



> ازین به بعد جلسات با زمان های ثابت تشکیل خواهد شد


اگر میخواین پیشنهادی بدین به این شکل ندین چون این پیشنهاد نیست و یک حالت میسترس اسلیو داره !
به همون شکل پیشنهادی بدین بهتره




> و الا هم بنده و هم اقای شهرکی خودمون  گلیم خودمون و میتونیم بالا بکشیم


اینو هم توضیح دادم



> بنده به عنوان استارتر این قضیه که کلی براش نشوتم وپست فرستادم و زحمت  کشیدم نمیخوام زحمات من و دیگر دوستان که کیلومتر ها راه میان به عشق به  نتیجه رسیدم این هدف هدر بره !


بله 100% ماهم نمیخوایم !



> دوستی که تو فسبوک اینجوری حرف زدند که صرفا واسه آشنایی با بچه ها و یا  احتمالا واسه شنا تو دریا میان و ... دارند ب همه شما توهین میکنند


بزار دلش خوش باشه بابا !
==




> طرف صحبت من هم شما نبودی نمیدونم چرا جواب دادین که مجبور بشم به شما هم جواب بدم ( 2 )


بنده فقط نکته هایی رو عرض کردم/
در ضمن استفاده از کلمات حاجی و داداش از علاقه ما نسبت به شماس
نکه خیلی دوستون داریم دلمون میخواد حاجی شی
بعد که حاجی بشی اتومات برادر(داداش) هم میشی
===
ویرایش :
تذکر : این پست در هین نوشته شدن پست #1100 نوشته شده است

----------


## Jarvis

جناب آقای سبحان محمدی .. برادر عزیز ... اون موقع که من داشتم سر لوگو بحث میکردم و دل میسوزوندم ( که البته الکی بود !! ) شما هی اومدی گفتی بسه و فلان ...
حالا خودت که داری بدتر میکنی که!!
اینجوری اگه بخوایم پیش بریم همین یه ذره احترامی هم که به همدیگه میزاریم تبدیل به تحقیر و توهین میشه ...

البته اینا رو نمیگم که باز مسئله ی شمال و بارون و اینا رو پیش بکشی و اسمشم بزاری "بچه بازی" !!
صرفا برای این میگم که سعی کنیم احترام بهم بزاریم و از لحن خوب برای صحبت کردن استفاده کنیم...

ممنون از همکاری دوستان.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، اینکه میبینید یک مقدار بنده یا آقا مهرداد داریم با لحن بظاهر تحکم آمیز صحبت میکنیم و کمی لحن توصیه گرانه که در اوایل داشتیم، تغییر کرده، بخاطر اینه که در عمل دیدیم که خیلیها متأسفانه جنبه آزادی و مشارکت در تصمیم گیریهای کلان رو ندارن. البته قصد ندارم اهانت کنم، شاید دلیلش این باشه که هنوز تجربه کارهای بزرگ رو ندارن ولی درهرحال، انجام یکسری کارها نیازمند تجربه و صبر زیادی هست که خیلیها در این مدت نشون دادن که فاقدش هستن. ازطرفی همین صبر کردن ما برای اینکه دیگران هم نظر بدن، الآن شده بلای جونمون و همه به ما خرده میگیرن که چرا اینقدر دست دست میکنید، درصورتی که اگه سریع کارها رو خودمون انجام میدادیم، همین افراد گلایه میکردن که چرا نظر ما رو نمیپرسین و تکروی میکنید. درهرحال، منبعد کارهای مدیریتی نهاد توسط یک گروه 4-3 نفره جلو میره که یکنفر آقا مهرداد بعنوان استارتر این ایده هستن و یکیش هم من. دو نفر دیگه هم توسط پیام خصوصی مطلع خواهند شد و اسامیشون هم اعلام میشه. هر کسی هم که با این جمع مدیریتی مخالفه، میتونه مخالفتش رو اعلام کنه ولی اگه تصمیم کلی بر حفظ همین جمع بود، مجبوره تحمل کنه تا نهاد سریعتر شکل بگیره. تا قیامت که نمیتونیم صبر کنیم و نظر هر کسی رو بپرسیم که تازه وارد این راه شده و حتی نمیدونه در آینده چه مشکلاتی گریبانگیر خودش خواهد شد و متوجه نیست که ما در اصل داریم برای آینده اون دل میسوزونیم (که اگه برای خودمون بود، الآن دیگه برای ما گذشته محسوب میشه و دیگه کاری نمیشه براش کرد). اینکه من نوعی میام میگم شخصاً مشکلی ندارم، بخاطر اینه که یک عده میان میگن شما میخواین پولها رو جمع کنید و یک مدتی درآمد داشته باشین و بعد ما رو رها کنید! یکی نیست بگه آخه اگه میخواستیم با این 25 هزار تومانها کاری بکنیم، خوب میرفتیم سامانه پیامک و قالب سایت و... میساختیم و درآمدش هم بیشتر بود. این پولهایی که اعضا پرداخت کردن، حتی خیلی بیشترش صرف هزینه نشستها شده. شاید آقا مهرداد راضی نباشه ولی بهرحال بد نیست بدونید کلاً توی نشست دوم 13 نفر شدیم (بجز من و آقا مهرداد 11 نفر) که جمعاً مبلغ 550 هزار تومان پرداخت شد درحالی که هزینه اون دو روز حدود 600 هزار تومان شده بود. بخاطر این مسائله که هر چند وقت یکبار یادآوری میکنیم که نگران نباشید، ما پول داریم و به پول کسی نیاز نداریم وگرنه مطمئناً هر کسی حداقل به اندازه ای که گرسنگی نکشه، درآمد داره. تمام دغدغه ها اینه که درآمد برنامه نویسها به حدی برسه که لااقل یک نسل بعد از خودشون رو گرسنه نگه ندارن. متأسفانه خیلیها رو دارم میبینم که تا موجودی شماره حسابشون 7 رقمی میشه، به بقیه از بالا به پایین نگاه میکنن. لحن اطلاعیه هایی هم که منبعد توسط همون هیئت مدیره چهار نفره که گفتم، منتشر میشه، امری خواهد بود و بقیه هر نظری دارن میتونن در چهارچوب پیشنهاد مطرح کنن. مدیریت فقط به سواد تخصصی و... نیست. هر کسی که تو این مدت دیدیم ذره ای در موارد مختلف از چهارچوب انصاف و عدالت و ادب و برخورد پخته و امثال اینها خارج شده، از فهرست نامزدهای هیئت مدیره کنار گذاشتیم. البته نهاد که راه افتاد (اگه خدا بخواد تا قبل از نشست تهران)، اونوقت این اعضا میشن هیئت مؤسس و برای هیئت مدیره، از هرکدوم از دپارتمانهای مختلفی که توی نهاد تعریف میشه، یک نماینده با رأی خود اعضای اون دپارتمان در هیئت مدیره تعیین میکنیم. موفق باشید.

----------


## shpegah

دوستان یک راهکار یا الگوریتمی بیابیم که بتونیم یک سروسامونی به رفتار وگفتارولحن صحبتهامون بدیم دائما داره تاپیکهای تالار برنامه نویس بالحنهای نامناسب خودبزرگ بینی  تحقیرآمیز توهین آمیز و... پرمیشه واکثرا هم اگر خوب دقت بشه از سوء تفاهماتی که بدلیل متوجه نشدن منظور همدیگر است بوجود آمده اگر بخوایم این نهاد شکل بگیره ورشد کنه باید اول یک خود سازی در خودمون بوجود بیاریم خودمونو مجبور کنیم درهر شرایطی حتی در بدترین  نوع برخورد از طرف مقابل احترام متقابل رو حفظ کنیم یعنی در یک جمله کوتاه محترمانه جواب خاطی روبدیم وبقیه حرفهای توی دلمونو بزاریم خود خوانندگان تاپیک حدس بزنند مطمئن باشید  اعضا تالار اونقدر منطقی هستند که بفهمند حق باکیه اگه نفهمیدند یامنطقی نیستند که برای ما نفهمیدنشون ارزشی نداره یا حق با مانیست کاش همونطور که کلید تشکر داریم یگ کلید مخالفت هم میداشتیم همینطور کلید عذر خواهی

----------


## rezaonline.net

با تشکر از دوستان.
میدونم همه به نوعی حساسیت خاصی روی ایجاد نهاد برنامه نویسان پیدا کردن ، و همه دوست دارن تجربه ای که دارن ، ایده ای که دارن ، پیشنهادی که دارن پیاده بشه تا نهاد به بهترین وجه ایجاد بشه .
اما متاسفانه این جریان حجمش زیاد هست و داره نتیجه معکوس میده و شبیه یک سرعتگیر عمل میکنه .
به شخصه زیاد در این تاپیک شرکت نکرده ام اما با دوستان همیشه تماسهایی داشتم برای بررسی و پیگیری وضعیت نهاد .
پیشنهاد میکنم دوستان به جای خرده گیری از گوشه و کنار ، به تشکیل هر چه زودتر نهاد فکر کنن .

متاسفانه چون هنوز نهاد بصورت رسمی شروع به فعالیت نکرده لذا چهارچوب فعالیت کلی و جزئی افراد مشخص نیست که این باعث همهمه شده .
آینده خوبی رو برای نهاد پیشبینی میکنم به شرطی که این پتانسیل های قبل از شروع کار ، همگی در جهت پیشرفت نهاد خرج بشه.


یه نصحیت برادرانه برای دوستان دارم ، البته بنده در حدی نیستم این گونه نصیحت کنم باید ببخشید .
سعی کنید مضمون حرفهاتون رو در جملات کوتاه بنویسید . تا هم تاپیک طولانی نشه ، هم زمانی که برای خواندن یک پست صرف میشه بیشترین بازدهی رو داشته باشه .
:)
بیشتر منظورم خودم بود ، سو تفاهم نشه .

----------


## colors

> یه نصحیت برادرانه برای دوستان دارم ، البته بنده در حدی نیستم این گونه نصیحت کنم باید ببخشید .
> سعی کنید مضمون حرفهاتون رو در جملات کوتاه بنویسید . تا هم تاپیک طولانی نشه ، هم زمانی که برای خواندن یک پست صرف میشه بیشترین بازدهی رو داشته باشه .


کاملا موافقم  :چشمک: 
مخصوصا اینکه به جای اشاره به اینو اون مستقیما به طرفمون اشاره کنیم که اگه نیازی به دفاع بود بتونه از خودش دفاع کنه!

----------


## Veteran

ایشالا تا اخر این هفته اوضاع درست میشه

----------


## Veteran

خب همینکارارو میکنین که الان اکثر بچه ها ازشون خبری نیست
و یا گلایه ایی که میکنن اینکه ما دیگه امیدی نداریم
دلسرد شدیم
بیخیال شدیم
و ...
یکی نیست بیاد بگه الان دقیقا داره چه اتفاقی میوفته !
همه کارا روی دوشه ی نفره
اون ی نفرم خودش از صبح تا شب سره کاره
وقت هم نداره !
همش این هفته اون هفته میکنیم,اخرش هم هیچ ! بازم اتفاقی نمیوفته !
چرا ؟ چون خودمون هنوز هیچگونه برنامه ایی نداریم !
در حالی که همش دم از برنامه و برنامه ریزی میزنیم
 :اشتباه:

----------


## colors

> خب همینکارارو میکنین که الان اکثر بچه ها ازشون خبری نیست
> و یا گلایه ایی که میکنن اینکه ما دیگه امیدی نداریم
> دلسرد شدیم
> بیخیال شدیم
> و ...
> یکی نیست بیاد بگه الان دقیقا داره چه اتفاقی میوفته !
> همه کارا روی دوشه ی نفره
> اون ی نفرم خودش از صبح تا شب سره کاره
> وقت هم نداره !
> ...


انشالا آخر این هفته همه چی درست میشه  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

کارهای ثبت نهاد توسط بنده و آقا مهرداد درحال پیگیری هست و نیازی نیست بقیه دوستان منتظر ثبت نهاد بمونن و از الآن نهاد رو ثبت شده بدونید. دپارتمانهای زیر رو میخوایم توی نهاد تشکیل بدیم:
1- برنامه نویسی سمت سرور با PHP
2- برنامه نویسی سمت کلاینت با Javascript و jQuery
3- طراحی سایت با HTML و CSS
4- طراحی گرافیک با ابزارهایی مثل Photoshop و Corel Draw و...
5- ترجمه متون، مقالات و فیلمهای آموزشی
6- نشریه داخلی نهاد
7- آموزش (تدریس آنلاین و حضوری و...)
8- بازاریابی و جذب پروژه
لطفاً دوستانی که علاقمند به مشارکت در هرکدوم از دپارتمانها هستن، عدد مربوطه رو به شماره نهاد پیامک کنن. حداکثر تا 20 مهر فرصت هست و بعد از اون، دپارتمانها فعال و برای انتخاب مدیر دپارتمانها تصمیم گیری خواهد شد. از امروز گوشیهای موبایلتون دم دست باشه (خطی که باهاش توی نهاد ثبت نام کردین) چون با همه شما تماس گرفته خواهد شد و درخصوص تکمیل رزومه و... سؤالاتی پرسیده شده و به ابهامات شما هم پاسخ داده خواهد شد. ضمناً بطور روزانه به *سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد* سر بزنید.

----------


## qartalonline

ببخشید فک کنم 20 مهر رو 20 شهریور نوشتید.

 آقای شهرکی من رزومه ارسال نکرم، کجا ارسال کنم؟ چه مشخصاتی داشته باشه؟

راستی smsی که آدرس سامانه رو ارسال کرده بودید پاک شده چیکار کنم.

----------


## MMSHFE

ممنون بابت یادآوری اشتباه درخصوص تاریخ. اصلاح شد. لینک سامانه اطلاع رسانی رو هم گذاشتم. درمورد ارسال رزومه ها هم توی سایت خود نهاد، فرم تکمیل رزومه بصورت مرحله به مرحله قرار داده میشه و فعلاً نیازی به ارسال دستی نیست.

----------


## Veteran

امیدوارم از این به بعد جدی تر کارهارو دنبال کنیم و این یک شروع دوباره باشه  :چشمک: 
دپارتمان ها هم بالاخره بعد از جنگ و دعواهای بسیار  :کف کرده!:  داره راه میوفته  :بامزه:

----------


## shpegah

باتشکر فراوان
هرنفر فقط میتونه توی یک دپارتمان حضور داشته باشه ؟ 
اعضا میتونن از وضعیت سایر دپارتمانها نیز آگاه شوند؟
اگه ممکنه یک توضیح مختصر از دیدگاههاتون بدید.البته ممکنه باز اختلاف نظر ها شروع بشه که از دوستان خواهش میکنم رعایت کنن (از جمله خودم) ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

اعضا میتونن در چند دپارتمان همکاری داشته باشن ولی بطور رسمی فقط عضو یک دپارتمان میشن. بنابراین لطفاً فقط یک گزینه رو انتخاب کنید. دقت کنید که بعداً مطابق گزینه انتخابی، مسئولیت بعهده شما گذاشته خواهد شد.

----------


## SilverLearn

خیلی خوشحال شدم که دپارتمان ها می خواد تشکیل بشه ...
اینجوری کار حرفه ای تر دنبال میشه ....

به امید روزهای خوب برای تمام برنامه نویسان ایرانی...

----------


## engmmrj

تاریخ نشست بعدی معلوم نشده ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

به احتمال زیاد، 22، 23 و 24 آبانماه باشه (تاسوعا و عاشورا و جمعه)

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان ساکن تهران که میتونن کارهای هماهنگی یک سالن کوچک (با ظرفیت حدود 40-30 نفر) رو بعهده بگیرن، لطفاً پیام خصوصی بدن.

----------


## Veteran

> تاسوعا و عاشورا و جمعه


به نظرم زمان مناسبی نیست
1-چون این 2 روز اکثر دوستان در حال عزاداری امام حسین هستند(حالا چه اونایی که اعتقاد دارن چه ندارن)
2-این 2 روز تهران خیلی شلوغ میشه و رفت و امد سخت تر میشه
3-و....

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب زمان مناسب دیگری اگه سراغ دارین، پیشنهاد بدین. علت اینکه من گفتم این تاریخها باشه بخاطر این بود که 3 روز زمان داریم و تمام برنامه ها رو میتونیم مکتوب کنیم و اعضای دپارتمانها مسئولیتهاشون رو دریافت کنن و کارها شروع بشه. همچنین کارگاه آموزشی فریمورک Yii رو هم برای برنامه نویسان در دستور کار دارم.

----------


## Veteran

> اعضای دپارتمانها مسئولیتهاشون رو دریافت کنن و کارها شروع بشه.


جناب شهرکی بگو که داری شوخی میکنی !!!!!!!!
یعنی بازم قراره تا اون موقعه هیچکاری انجام نشه !!!! ؟!!!!!!!!!
===
من تقویم رو چک کردم ولی به نتیجه ایی نرسیدم.
اما خب اون 3 روز هم مشکلات خاص خودشو داره !
مجبوریم که توی روز های کاری جلسه رو برگذار کنیم.مثلا 5 شنبه جمعه و شنبه  به غیر از روز هایی هایی که در محرم هست.

----------


## Jarvis

آقا هر روزی باشه غیر از تاسوعا و عاشورا ...  :ناراحت:

----------


## engmmrj

زمانش خیلی خوبه !

----------


## engmmrj

هفته دیگه چهارشنبه (24 مهر) تعطیله و پنجشنبه  هم به خاطر اینکه بین دو تا تعطیلی هست  تعطیل میشه !
چهار شنبه زمان خوبیه !

----------


## colors

> هفته دیگه چهارشنبه (24 مهر) تعطیله و پنجشنبه  هم به خاطر اینکه بین دو تا تعطیلی هست  تعطیل میشه !
> چهار شنبه زمان خوبیه !


تو این ماه فکر نکنم کسی آمادگی داشته باشه!!
من که تو این ماه برنامه هام تکمیل تکمیله! یه روزم جا نداره!

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> هفته دیگه چهارشنبه (24 مهر) تعطیله و پنجشنبه  هم به خاطر اینکه بین دو تا تعطیلی هست  تعطیل میشه !
> چهار شنبه زمان خوبیه !


اول باید ببینیم بعد از 20ام که وضعیت دپارتمان ها مشخص شد چه کارهایی قراره انجام بشه تا نشست بعدی که اگه نیاز بود نشست دیرتر برگزار بشه.

----------


## 2undercover

بعد این سامانه ی نهاد بر چه اساسی هست گذرواژه ش؟

----------


## Veteran

> اول باید ببینیم بعد از 20ام که وضعیت دپارتمان ها مشخص شد چه  کارهایی قراره انجام بشه تا نشست بعدی که اگه نیاز بود نشست دیرتر برگزار  بشه.


اش ماش به همین خیال باش !
تا موقعه ایی که شهرکی این وضعیت رو بخواد ادامه بده و به حرف ها گوش نکنه و فقط حرف خودشو قبول داشته باشه 
هیچ کاری انجام نمیشه
===
ما این همه صحبت کردیم,پیغام خصوصی دادیمو تماس گرفتیم و ....
اصلا 1 جواب درست گرفتیم ؟!
رفتیم اصفهان به اون نتیجه که خواستیم رسیدیم ؟
کدوم از برنامه های اقای شهرکی درست انجام شد ؟
ثبت درست انجام شد ؟
10 شهرویر که قرار بود قالب اماده بشه
اماده شد ؟
15 شهرویر برنامه نویسی شروع شد ؟
نتیجه این پست چی شد ؟
برنامه هایی که ازشون صحبت میکنه کجان ؟!
===
نکنه بند کفش پاره شده منتظر بنده کفشیم ؟؟!
===
یکم جدی بگیریم همه این مشکلات درست میشه !

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اش ماش به همین خیال باش !
> تا موقعه ایی که شهرکی این وضعیت رو بخواد ادامه بده و به حرف ها گوش نکنه و فقط حرف خودشو قبول داشته باشه 
> هیچ کاری انجام نمیشه
> ===
> ما این همه صحبت کردیم,پیغام خصوصی دادیمو تماس گرفتیم و ....
> اصلا 1 جواب درست گرفتیم ؟!
> رفتیم اصفهان به اون نتیجه که خواستیم رسیدیم ؟
> کدوم از برنامه های اقای شهرکی درست انجام شد ؟
> ثبت درست انجام شد ؟
> ...


 من این لینکی که گذاشتیو کاملشو ندیده بودم که الان دیدم کامل شده بود.خوب همه چیز اورده شده.اگرم چیزی نیاز بود اضافه میشه.
ما تو برنامه مشکل زیادی نداریم.خوبیه نشست ها این بود که چارچوب کاری مشخص شده.فقط ما تو زمان اجرای این طرح ها و برنامه ها مشکل داریم.چیز دیگه ای نیست.

----------


## SilverLearn

بچه ها زیاد شلوغش نکنید ...
خوب یکم صبر داشته باشیم کارها بهتر صورت می گیره ...
کار گروهی این مشکلات (البته اسمشو نمیشه مشکل گذاشت) داره . بنابراین به جای این حرف ها باید تا نشست صبر کنیم چون همونطور که مهندس شهرکی اعلام کردند می خوان آموزش های yii رو به برنامه نویسان بدن تا از جامعیت بیشتری برخوردار بشه نهاد و برنامه نویسان نهاد بعدا در پروژه های بزرگ بتونند بهتر و سریع تر کار گروهی رو دنبال کنند ...

----------


## colors

به نظر من لزومی نیست فریم ورک YII رو آموزش بدید.
اگه قراره 3 روز تو نشست باشیم, بهتر که همش در مورد نشست باشه تا حداقل نتیجه ای بگیریم.

----------


## MMSHFE

> بعد این سامانه ی نهاد بر چه اساسی هست گذرواژه ش؟


 تصادفیه. بعد از ورود میتونید تغییرش بدین.

----------


## MMSHFE

لزوم آموزش Yii بخاطر اینه که فریمورک رسمی نهاد برای انجام پروژه ها خواهد بود. بنابراین لازمه همه بتونن باهاش کار کنن. برنامه نویسی سایت نهاد هم با همین فریمورک انجام خواهد شد.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> لزوم آموزش Yii بخاطر اینه که فریمورک رسمی نهاد برای انجام پروژه ها خواهد بود. بنابراین لازمه همه بتونن باهاش کار کنن. برنامه نویسی سایت نهاد هم با همین فریمورک انجام خواهد شد.


 یعنی برنامه نویسی سایت بعد از جلسه ی تهران شروع میشه؟
و سوال دیگه اینکه تا جلسه ی بعدی چه کارهایی قراره انجام بشه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> جناب شهرکی بگو که داری شوخی میکنی !!!!!!!!
> یعنی بازم قراره تا اون موقعه هیچکاری انجام نشه !!!! ؟!!!!!!!!!


دوست عزیز، با این لحن صحبت کردن، مطمئناً به جایی نمیرسیم. نکنه واقعاً فکر کردین که در مقابل هم ایستادیم؟ کی گفته من به حرف کسی گوش نمیدم؟ دپارتمانها رو گفتین تشکیل بدیم. من هم دارم همین کار رو میکنم. الآن چند وقت از اعلان دپارتمانها گذشته؟ از حدود 80 نفر اعضای نهاد فقط 10 نفر پیامک ارسال کردن. خوب این هم تقصیر منه؟ شما خودتو نگاه نکن که خیلی فعالی. بقیه متأسفانه خیلیهاشون اینطوری نیستن و من دارم همه رو میبینم. بخاطر همین مجبورم صبر کنم بقیه هم برسن. نکنه انتظار داری با همین 10 نفر دپارتمانها تشکیل بشه و شروع کنیم کدنویسی کردن؟!
فکر نکنید فقط شما دلسوز هستین و بقیه با خیال راحت نشستن و هرموقع بیکار شدن اوقات فراغتشون رو به نهاد اختصاص میدن. مطمئن باشین بنده و آقا مهرداد بیشتر از شماها به فکر نباشیم، کمتر هم نیستیم. این لحن صحبت کردن و اینجور شوخیها هم جاش اینجا نیست. بهتره کمی مؤدبانه و با احترام با هم صحبت کنیم. شما اینطور فکر نمیکنید؟



> اش ماش به همین خیال باش !
> تا موقعه ایی که شهرکی این وضعیت رو بخواد ادامه بده و به حرف ها گوش نکنه و فقط حرف خودشو قبول داشته باشه 
> هیچ کاری انجام نمیشه


 پیشکسوتی و... بماند، حداقل فکر کنم 10 سالی از شما بزرگتر باشم که باعث بشه یه پیشوند آقا یا هر چیز دیگری قبل از نام خانوادگی بنده اضافه کنید. از کجا اینقدر مطمئن هستین که من به حرفها گوش نمیدم؟ چون به حرفهای شما گوش داده نشده؟ مگه فقط شما دارین با بنده درمورد نهاد صحبت میکنید؟ نظر سایرین مهم نیست؟ تجربه چندین ساله خودم و آقا مهرداد و بقیه اهمیتی نداره؟ مثل روز دارم میبینم اینطوری که شما بی ترمز میخواین جلو برین، مطمئناً چپ میکنید و همه رو به کشتن میدین. من هم مثل شما میخوام نهاد هرچه سریعتر راه بیفته ولی نه اینکه آگهی بزنیم دپارتمانها رو میخوایم تشکیل بدیم و فرداش ایمیل بزنیم بگیم این شرح وظایف تک تک شما اعضای محترم هست و باید این کارها رو انجام بدین و این بخش از کد دست فلانی باشه و این قسمت رو اون آقا انجام بده و...
از قدیم گفتن شتاب کن، ولی شتابزده عمل نکن. شما هم لطف کنید از این به بعد کمی محترمانه تر و دوستانه تر صحبت کنید. واقعاً اگه احساس میکنید بهتر از بنده و آقا مهرداد میتونید کارها رو پیش ببرین، بفرمایید تا همه اختیارات و مسئولیتها رو دو دستی تقدیمتون کنیم و بی دلیل سری که درد نمیکنه رو دستمال نبندیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

راستی علت پیشنهاد تاریخی که گفتم (تاسوعا و عاشورا و جمعه بعدش) این بود که خیلیها هستن (منجمله خودم) که بهرحال در یک جایی مشغول به کار هستن و مرخصی گرفتن شاید به این راحتی ممکن نباشه. بخصوص که میخوایم لااقل 3-2 روز نشست داشته باشیم. توی ماه قبلش که خیلیها آمادگی ندارن. توی ماه بعدش (آذر) هم کلاً از اول تا آخر یک روز تعطیل هم وسط هفته نداریم. بعلاوه خیلی از اعضا هم محصل یا دانشجو هستن که برای مشارکت در روزهای غیر تعطیل به مشکل بر میخورن. احترام به عزاداری ماه محرم سر جای خودش، کار و فعالیت هم سر جای خودش (قرار نیست جشن و پایکوبی راه بندازیم، میخوایم بیایم خیلی جدی درمورد آینده کاریمون صحبت کنیم و کارها رو پیش ببریم).

----------


## MMSHFE

> یعنی برنامه نویسی سایت بعد از جلسه ی تهران شروع میشه؟
> و سوال دیگه اینکه تا جلسه ی بعدی چه کارهایی قراره انجام بشه؟


 خیر، تو این فاصله یکسری PDF آموزشی به ایمیل اعضا ارسال میشه تا با اونها کسانی که میتونن، کارشون رو شروع کنن. البته بعد از اینکه اعضای محترم لطف کردن و دپارتمانشون رو مشخص کردن. تا این لحظه از 80 نفر، 16 نفر پیامک فرستادن و دپارتمانشون رو مشخص کردن.
تا جلسه بعدی هم کارهای برنامه نویسی شروع میشه و یکسری وظایف هم برای اعضای دپارتمانها مشخص میشه و یک سیستم ارتباطی برای دپارتمانهای مختلف شکل میگیره که اعضای هر دپارتمان بتونن با هم در ارتباط باشن. اولین کاری هم که توی هر دپارتمان باید انجام بشه اینه که با هماهنگی خودشون، یکنفر رو بعنوان نماینده مشخص کنن که توی نشست *باید* حاضر باشه و کلاً نماینده اون دپارتمان در جلسات نهاد خواهد بود و به نوعی طرف حساب نهاد در دپارتمان محسوب میشه. نهاد با اون فرد صحبت میکنه و دپارتمان هم حرفهاش رو ازطریق نماینده به گوش هیئت مدیره نهاد میرسونه. اگه کم و کاستی هم در کارهای دپارتمان باشه، مسئولیت توضیح و رفع و رجوع و یافتن مسبب و... با نماینده هر دپارتمانه. بنابراین نماینده رو میشه به نوعی مسئول یا مدیر دپارتمان هم محسوب کرد.

----------


## Dead Space

جناب شهرکی هفته بعد چهارشنبه تعطیل هستش پنجشنبه هم که معمولا شرکت ها تعطیل هستش
نمیشه برای هفته آینده برنامه ریزی کنید ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش این ماه من خودم شخصاً نه مرخصی دارم نه فرصت آزاد و خالی. بقیه رو نمیدونم ولی فکر میکنم یکم فاصله باشه بهتره چون اولاً خیلیا ممکنه به این زودی آمادگی سفر نداشته باشن و بهرحال برنامه ریزی میخواد و ثانیاً یکسری کارها میخوام تو این فاصله بین اعضا تقسیم بشه که گزارشها رو باید نماینده های دپارتمانها تو نشست ارائه کنن.

----------


## shpegah

میشه بفرمایید فریمورک yii رو توی کدام ide آموزش میدین ؟ یا کدومو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## MMSHFE

IDE که زیاد مهم نیست ولی توی آموزش از Zend Studio استفاده شده.

----------


## colors

ممنون از جناب شهرکی برای سامانه اطلاع رسانی که آماده کرده اند, *متاسفانه من رمزعبورم رو فراموش کردم*, تکلیف چیست؟

----------


## MMSHFE

براتون پیام خصوصی شد. رمزتون رو به چیزی که راحت حفظ کنید، تغییر بدین.

----------


## qartalonline

آقای شهرکی من وقتی میخوام وارد سامانه بشم پیغام "شما اجازه دسترسی ندارید" میده.

----------


## MMSHFE

رمز رو اشتباه میزنید. دقت کنید که شماره موبایلتون با صفر اولش وارد بشه.

----------


## Veteran

جناب شهرکی تاریخ برگذاری نشست تهران همون 24 ابان هست دیگه,درسته ؟
کارگاه اموزشی هم مثل اینکه داره(Yii)
و اینکه
از 3 روز نشست چند روزش به کارگاه اختصاص داره

----------


## MMSHFE

به احتمال زیاد، اگه تاریخ مناسبتری پیدا نشه، همون 22 و 23 و 24 آبان هست. یک روز کارگاه آموزشی هست، دو روز دیگه درمورد برنامه ها صحبت میشه و اعضای دپارتمانها هم صحبتهاشون رو مطرح میکنن. بنابراین دوستان لطف کنن هر برنامه ای یا صحبتی دارن ، از الآن یادداشت کنن تا توی نشست، فقط شنونده نباشن و بتونن حضور مؤثری داشته باشن.

----------


## SAjjADma

سلام دوستان

من روزهای 1 و 2 و 3 آبان رو پیشنهاد می کنم. یکم چهارشنبه است و دوم (عید غدیر) و سوم (جمعه) تعطیل هستش.
هم زمانش نزدیکه و اینکه مشکل دوستان و خودم که نمیتونیم تاسوعا و عاشورا بیام حل میشه

و یه پیشنهاد دیگه اینکه آقای شهرکی یه نظر سنجی بین نظرات ایجاد کنند تا تکلیف روشن بشه و بچه ها برنامه ریزی کنند

با آرزوی موفقیت برای دوستان و نهاد

----------


## sh.n.n786

*درود و ...
دوستان عزیز دپارتمانها آماده کار هستند اعضایی که زمینه فعالیتشون مشخص شده می توانند از سامانه استفاده کنند .
دوستانی که هنوز نتوانستند دپارتمانشون را مشخص کنند* *اطلاعیه شماره 2* *آغاز تشکیل دپارتمانها و ...  را مطالعه کنند همچنین عزیزانی که برای توسعه سامانه قصد همکاری دارند به صورت پیام خصوصی اعلام کنند.

موفق باشید
پایگاه اطلاع رسانی ایران نهاد
*

----------


## Veteran

لیست همکاران کامل نیست نه ؟
اسم بعضی از دوستان توی لیست نیست م3 اینکه

----------


## MMSHFE

توی کدوم لیست؟ ببینید، موقع ارسال پیامک برای عضویت در نهاد، تعداد زیادی از دوستان متأسفانه مشخصات حقیقی خودشون رو وارد نکردن که باید توی پنل کاربری در سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد، تکمیل کنن. ضمناً اگه خدا بخواد توی همین هفته سامانه ارتباطی اعضای دپارتمانها و همچنین سیستم تکمیل رزومه طبق صحبتهایی که در اصفهان داشتیم، تکمیل و آماده استفاده دوستان میشه.

----------


## Veteran

قسمت همکاران.
اسم بعضی از دوستان نیست
1-سامان محمدی
2-محمد صالحی
و .. 


> ضمناً اگه خدا بخواد توی همین هفته سامانه ارتباطی اعضای دپارتمانها و  همچنین سیستم تکمیل رزومه طبق صحبتهایی که در اصفهان داشتیم، تکمیل و آماده  استفاده دوستان میشه.


انشاالله  :لبخند: 
روی کمک ماهم حساب کنید

----------


## engmmrj

> توی کدوم لیست؟ ببینید، موقع ارسال پیامک برای عضویت در نهاد، تعداد زیادی از دوستان متأسفانه مشخصات حقیقی خودشون رو وارد نکردن که باید توی پنل کاربری در سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد، تکمیل کنن. ضمناً اگه خدا بخواد توی همین هفته سامانه ارتباطی اعضای دپارتمانها و همچنین سیستم تکمیل رزومه طبق صحبتهایی که در اصفهان داشتیم، تکمیل و آماده استفاده دوستان میشه.


خوب مثالا   مهر 1362 یا هامون DS مشخصاتشون کامله که تو اون لیست حضور دارن ؟ !

----------


## MMSHFE

نه ولی گفتیم بجای اینکه صبر کنیم اطلاعات کامل بشه و بعد سامانه راه بیفته، سامانه رو راه اندازی کنیم و بگیم خودشون تکمیل کنن. حالا که معطل نکردیم و سامانه سریع راه افتاده باز از این طرف بدهکار شدیم؟!

----------


## engmmrj

نه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Veteran

> حالا که معطل نکردیم و سامانه سریع راه افتاده باز از این طرف بدهکار شدیم؟!


 :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
نه جناب شهرکی
گفتم شاید دوستان انصراف دادن
اخه بعضی از دوستان صحبت از انصراف کردن

----------


## MMSHFE

فعلاً با انصرافیها کاری نداریم. بعداً به همه اعضا پیامک میدیم و میگیم اگه منصرف نشدن، اطلاع بدن و اگه تا تاریخ مشخصی، جواب نیومد، حذف میشن. لطف کنید. ضمناً هر کسی که نیست، بخاطر اینه که هنوز دپارتمانش رو انتخاب نکرده.

----------


## MMSHFE

اطلاعیه جدید رو هم بخونید لطفاً.

----------


## Jarvis

آقای شهرکی بنده دپارتمان مورد نظر خودم رو انتخاب کردم
ثبت شده آیا ؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

پیشنهاد میکنم در صورت صلاح دید خودتون ، اسم افراد شرکت کننده در هر دپارتمان مشخص شود .

----------


## sh.n.n786

> آقای شهرکی بنده دپارتمان مورد نظر خودم رو انتخاب کردم
> ثبت شده آیا ؟


بله 




> پیشنهاد میکنم در صورت صلاح دید خودتون ، اسم افراد شرکت کننده در هر دپارتمان مشخص شود .


بله قسمت *مدیر تالار* و *تعدد اعضا* به زودی برای همه باز میشه و میتونند پیام خصوصی ارسال کنند البته فعلا بخش های دیگه در دست ساخته در ضمن مدیران تالاری که الان مشاهده میکنید فقط جهت تست سامانه بود هنوز مدیری انتخاب نشده

همچنین تمامی دوستانی که قصد همکاری برای توسعه سامانه دارد با پیام خصوصی اطلاع بدند.
موفق باشید

----------


## Tarragon

سلام بنده هم عکس فرستادم هم دپارتمان رو انتخاب کردم اما اسمم تو لیست نیست:( می شه درستش کنید؟

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب طبیعیه که خودتون رو نباید ببینید! با خودتون که همکار نیستین. اسمش روشه: فهرست همکاران!!!

----------


## SAjjADma

دوستان سلام

آقا جریان تاریخ نشست تهران چی شد؟

کسی با تاریخ 1 و 2 و 3 آبان موافق هست یا نه؟

اگه بشه زودتر تکلیف تاریخ نشست مشخص بشه خوبه که بتونیم برای اون تاریخ برنامه ریزی کنیم 

موفق باشید

----------


## MMSHFE

فکر کنم بجز مشکل اومدن بعضیها در اون تاریخ، مشکل پیدا کردن مکان مناسب برای نشست رو هم داشته باشیم و فرصت کافی برای در اختیار گرفتن سالن نداشته باشیم. حالا باید ببینیم بقیه دوستان چه نظری دارن.

----------


## H:Shojaei

به نظر من كه يه نظر سنجي لازم باشه  :متفکر:  (هر چه زودتر كه به قول دوستمون SAjjADma برنامه ريزي هامونو انجام بديم)
ولي اگر قراره اينجا مطرح بشه نظر من اينه كه همون 22-24 آبان خوبه...

----------


## SAjjADma

سلام  دوستان

با توجه به برگزاری نمایشگاه الکامپ در ماه آذر میتونیم نشست رو با تاریخ نمایشگاه هماهنگ کنیم 

البته تعطیلی فقط روز جمعه هست

اطلاعات کامل نمایشگاه:

عنوان نمایشگاه : *نمایشگاه الکترونیک ، کامپیوتر ، تجارت الکترونیکی (IRAN ELECOMP 2013) نوزدهمین دوره*
شهر : *تهران* 
سال برگزاری : *92*
تاریخ شروع : *پنجشنبه 14 - 09 - 1392 / 2013 - 05 - December*
تاریخ اتمام : *یکشنبه 17 - 09 - 1392 / 2013 - 08 - December*
مکان برگزاری : *شرکت سهامی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران (تهران ، خیابان سئول ، محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران)*
مشخصات ارتباطی : *تلفن 4 - 22662801*
*                           فکس 22662673 - 22662672*
*                           پست الکترونیکی office@iranfair.com*
*                           آدرس وبسایت www.iranfair.com*

----------


## MMSHFE

بنظر من برگزاری نشست در زمان نمایشگاه دو ایراد داره:
1- حواس همه به شرکت در نمایشگاه خواهد بود
2- همونطور که اشاره کردین، تنها روز تعطیلش جمعه است و دو روز دیگه رو باید مرخصی بگیریم و دانشجویان هم کماکان مشکل حضور در اون دو روز رو خواهند داشت.

----------


## engmmrj

نمایشگاه تلکامپ اصلا از نظر علمی بدرد نمیخوره ! دوره پیش من از نمایشگاه تلکامپ بازدید کردم اصلا بار علمی نداشت ، بنظر من وقت تلف کردنه !

----------


## MMSHFE

این هم از فعالیت! چند روز گذشته که گفتیم عکس و مشخصات رو بفرستین؟ فقط 14 نفر از حدود 80 نفر اعضای نهاد، فرستادن.

----------


## rezaonline.net

لطف کنید همین 14 نفر رو جمع بندی کنید و انشاالله بریم واسه بقیه کارها .
اگر کسی همین اول راه ، شروع به بی نظمی و عدم احساس مسئولیت و بی برنامه گی کنه ، در روند اجرای کار نهاد هم اختلال ایجاد میکنه .
به نظر بنده وقتشه یه خورده اعضا رو پالایش کنید .
به صرف اینکه هر کسی اعلام آمادگی کرد برای حضور در نهاد ، نمیشه که عضو نهاد باشه ، باید در قدم اول به قوانین و برنامه نهاد خودشو سازگار کنه .

----------


## shpegah

> این هم از فعالیت! چند روز گذشته که گفتیم عکس و مشخصات رو بفرستین؟ فقط 14 نفر از حدود 80 نفر اعضای نهاد، فرستادن.


چطور متوجه بشیم که مشخصات مارو دریافت کردید یانه؟
اگر لطف کنید عکس هر کسی رو حداقل توی پروفایل خودش بذارید اینطوری متوجه میشیم چون فرمودید تولیست همکاران نمیاد

----------


## MMSHFE

عکس تمام کسانی که فرستادن، گذاشته شده. تا چند دقیقه دیگه صفحه ویرایش مشخصات رو تغییر میدم تا عکس خودتون رو بتونید مشاهده کنید (البته برای تغییر باید همچنان ایمیل بفرستید چون عکس باید فشرده بشه و بعد توی سایت بگذاریم).

----------


## masato

سلام
آقای شهرکی من هر چیه تلاش میکنم نمیتوانم وارد بشوم .میثم باروز

----------


## qartalonline

> سلام
> آقای شهرکی من هر چیه تلاش میکنم نمیتوانم وارد بشوم .میثم باروز


شاید به حاطر کد تصویر باشه، کد تصویر رو باید با حروف کوچک وارد کنید.

----------


## saman-arsenal

> سلام
> آقای شهرکی من هر چیه تلاش میکنم نمیتوانم وارد بشوم .میثم باروز


منم نمیتونم وارد بشم




> شاید به حاطر کد تصویر باشه، کد تصویر رو باید با حروف کوچک وارد کنید.


حل شد. ممنون  :لبخند:

----------


## MMSHFE

درمورد CAPTCHA باید بگم که بخاطر درخواستهای مکرر دوستان که میگفتن قبلیه خیلی سخته، جدیده رو گذاشتیم ولی در همین جدیده هم چند نکته لازمه که دقت کنید:
1- اعداد با سایز درشت تر از حروف نوشته میشن (برای اینکه راحتتر تفاوت موارد مشابه - مثل o و 0 - رو متوجه بشین)
2- توی خود تصویر CAPTCHA تماماً از حروف بزرگ استفاده شده (برای اینکه راحتتر تفاوت مواردی مثل I و L رو متوجه بشین)
3- یه تغییر کوچک توی کد دادم تا دیگه توی واردکردن CAPTCHA توسط شما، به بزرگی و کوچکی حروف حساس نباشه.

----------


## Veteran

> این هم از فعالیت! چند روز گذشته که گفتیم عکس و  مشخصات رو بفرستین؟ فقط 14 نفر از حدود 80 نفر اعضای نهاد،  فرستادن.


خب عرض کردم که روی همه نمیشه حساب کرد/
بعضی ها فقط میان ثبت نام میکنن و دیگه ازشون خبری نمیشه/
همین مشکل رو هم بعدا توی دپارتمان ها و انجام کارها به صورت گروهی خواهیم داشت.
که بنده یک راه حلی که به ذهنم رسید رو بهتون گفتم.
اما حتما باید یک راه حل برای این مشکل پیدا کرد/
حرف اقای شیخله هم میتونه راه حل مناسبی باشه(فیلتر کردن اعضا)

----------


## Dead Space

قرار بر این بود کسانی که حوزه ی کاریشو رو از طریق sms مشخص کردن باهاشون تماس گرفته بشه.
با من که تماسی گرفته نشد.
دلیل خاصی داشته ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

تماسها به ترتیب ارسال پیامک گرفته میشه و بین تماسها هم کمی فاصله است تا اطلاعاتی که در هر تماس مبادله شده، جمع بندی و درصورت لزوم، بایگانی بشن.

----------


## MMSHFE

> اما حتما باید یک راه حل برای این مشکل پیدا کرد


 قطعاً ظرف چند روز آینده، اعضای غیرفعال نهاد مشخص و بعد از یک مرحله اخطار مکتوب، درصورت عدم فعالیت از فهرست حذف خواهند شد.

----------


## qartalonline

آقای شهرکی قرار بود ایمیل که فرستادیم نرم افزارهای آموزشی و ... نیز برامون ایمیل بشه میخواستم بدونم این قسمت چجوری میشه؟ چون من ایمیلی دریافت نکردم.

----------


## MMSHFE

ایمیل حاوی لینکها برای تمامی اعضایی که ایمیلشون رو مشخص کردن، ارسال شد. لطفاً پوشه Spam رو هم چک کنید. عنوان ایمیل، Yii Links (IranNahad) هست.

----------


## SilverLearn

جناب شهرکی فیلم های آموزشی که گفتین درست می کنین رو توی نشست تهران میخواین بدین به بچه ها ؟

----------


## engmmrj

برای من send نشده !

----------


## Jarvis

آقای شهرکی یه سؤال ازتون داشتم : دلیل استفاده از Yii چیه ؟ چرا از Zend استفاده نکنیم ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> برای من send نشده !


برای شما به ایمیل یاهوتون فرستاده شده.

----------


## MMSHFE

> جناب شهرکی فیلم های آموزشی که گفتین درست می کنین رو توی نشست تهران میخواین بدین به بچه ها ؟


 فیلم رو اگه دوستان بخوان، به قیمت 250 هزار تومان برای فروش توی سایت میگذارم. اما کارگاه آموزشی Yii رایگانه (جزو خود نشست هست)

----------


## MMSHFE

> آقای شهرکی یه سؤال ازتون داشتم : دلیل استفاده از Yii چیه ؟ چرا از Zend استفاده نکنیم ؟


 بخاطر Performance بالایی که داره (حدود 3 برابر بدون APC و بیش از 8 برابر با استفاده از APC). ازطرفی یادگیری اون خیلی راحتتر از Zend هست.
*لینک*

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> فیلم رو اگه دوستان بخوان، به قیمت 250 هزار تومان برای فروش توی سایت میگذارم. اما کارگاه آموزشی Yii رایگانه (جزو خود نشست هست)


قسمت فروشگاه سایتتونو که داشتید آماده میکردید راه بندازید و فیلمهای آموزشی تونو واسه فروش بگذارید.

----------


## MRmoon

> بخاطر Performance بالایی که داره (حدود 3 برابر بدون APC و بیش از 8 برابر با استفاده از APC). ازطرفی یادگیری اون خیلی راحتتر از Zend هست.
> *لینک*


APC چيه آقاي شهركي؟

----------


## MMSHFE

یه جور سیستم Cache برای اسکریپتهای PHP هست.
*لینک*

----------


## engmmrj

template engine هم داره Yii ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

به راحتی با تمام موتورهای قالب رایج مثل Smarty و... هماهنگ میشه.

----------


## engmmrj

نه منظورم این نبود ! 
منظورم اینه که خودش Template engine داره یا باید بهش اضافه کنیم ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بطور پیشفرض نداره و باید بهش اضافه بشه. البته Extensionهای خوبی براش نوشته شده.
*لینک 1*
*لینک 2*
*لینک 3*
*لینک 4*
*لینک 5*

----------


## engmmrj

http://www.yiiframework.com/wiki/158...nderer-in-yii/

----------


## shpegah

باتشکر
فایل 
1- 
فریمورک Yii نسخه 1.1.14
http://www.barnamenevis.ir/articles/76/Yii%201.1.14.f0fee9
در انتهای دانلود کردن خطا میده
2-
لطفا مسیر فایل آموزشی که برای فروش گذاشتید مشخص نمایید

----------


## MMSHFE

1- لینک مشکلی نداره. با یک مرورگر دیگه یا Download Manager دیگه تست کنید. ضمناً خود فریمورک رو از سایت Yii هم میتونید دریافت کنید. بعلاوه از دوستانی که فایلها رو تونستن دانلود کنن تقاضا میکنم اگه براشون مقدوره، یکجای دیگه مثل MediaFire آپلود کنن و لینکها رو همینجا بگذارن.
2- هنوز سیستم فروشگاه سایت راه اندازی نشده.

----------


## MMSHFE

هشدار جهت شروع فعالیت برای اعضا صادر شده و میتونید توی سامانه اطلاع رسانی، ببینید. بدلیل اهمیت موضوع، اینجا هم میگم:
کسانی که تا *اول آبان 1392* تمامی فعالیتهای زیر رو انجام ندن، *از فهرست اعضای نهاد حذف خواهند شد*:
1- ارسال عکس به mmshfe@gmail.com
2- تکمیل مشخصات در پنل کاربری (نام و نام خانوادگی حقیقی، ایمیل)
3- انتخاب دپارتمان

----------


## engmmrj

*



از دوستانی که فایلها رو تونستن دانلود کنن تقاضا میکنم اگه براشون مقدوره،  یکجای دیگه مثل MediaFire آپلود کنن و لینکها رو همینجا بگذارن.


*


دانلود : 
*Agile Web Application Development with Yii 1.1 and PHP5*




*Yii 1.1 Application Development Cookbook*

*دانلود Yii Framework*


دانلود Documnet Yii

----------


## Veteran

بنده دپارتمان رو مشخص کردم
اما 



> * اخطار: 
> دپارتمان شما هنوز مشخص نشده به اطلاعیه  آغاز تشکیل دپارتمانها مراجعه کنید
> *


علت چیه ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

علتش اینه که از لحظه ای که پیام رو ارسال کردین، فرصت نکردم دپارتمان شما رو اصلاح کنم. الآن اطلاعات صحیح شما ثبت شد.

----------


## Veteran

جناب شهرکی اگر برای نشست تهران در سامانه پرداخت انلاین قرار بدین
که افراد پرداخت کنن هزینه رو
و همونجا لیست اعضایی که در نشست اعلام حضور کردن نمایش داده بشه و ...
کلا بخشی برای انجام کار های مربوط به ثبت نام در نشست داشته باشیم به صورت انلاین
میتونه مفید باشه

----------


## MMSHFE

ممنون. اگه خدا بخواد حتماً اینکار انجام میشه. البته فعلاً هنوز مکان مناسب برای نشست با هزینه معقول پیدا نشده. مثلاً یک سالن رو میگن 2 ساعت 600 هزار تومان! حالا فکر کنید ما میخوایم 3 روز و هرروز 12 ساعت نشست داشته باشیم. دوستانی که توی تهران دنبال پیدا کردن سالن مناسب هستن دقت کنن که همینکه بتونیم حدوداً 30 نفر دور هم جمع بشیم و صندلی و ویدئو پروژکتور داشته باشه کافیه. دنبال سالن برج میلاد نباشید!

----------


## saman-arsenal

مهندس شهرکی جریان این اخطار چطوریاس؟؟واس همه پیامک و فرستادین؟؟من هم دپارتمانم و مشخص کردم هم عکس و فرستادم هم ایمیلم مشخصه هم شماره تماسم حتی امرو یه بارم محض احتیاط مجدد ذخیره کردم اطلاعاتمو ،  اما واس منم پیامک هشدار اومده؟؟!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

بله برای همه فرستاده شده. گفتیم بهانه ای دست کسی نمونده باشه!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان تهرانی اطلاعات کامل در مورد روند پیگیری مکان برگزاری به جناب شهرکی بدند لطفا
دنبال مکان های مناسب از نطر هزینه باشند
اگه دانشگاهی یا بسیج یا انجمن دانشگاه هم خواست این نشست و برای ما برگزار کنه هم فک نکنم مشکلی باشه
همه گیر میشیم
اگه نشد هم میتونیم با گروه های دیگه join بشیم و یکی روزشو خصوصی برگزار کنیم
هزینه ها باید بخونه خلاصه تا مشکلی پیش نیاد تا هنگام سود دهی نهاد

----------


## Veteran

الان من تماس گرفتم ،در رابطه با سالن کنفرانس
گفتش روزی 670 هزار تومن،که 70 تومن رو بهش نمیدیم و میشه روزی 600
امکاناتش هم کامل بود/
نشست هم 3 روز هست ،که 2 روزش نیاز به گفتگو، و روز اخر هم کارگاه اموزشی هست، که گفتند سالن مخصوص کارگاه در اختیارتون قرار میدیم، با 12 تا کامپیوتر
اما
م3 اینکه روزی های تاسوعا اشورا سالن رو نمیدن ! 
---
از طرف دیگه هم هزینه ها بالاس !،اگه کارگاه رو در نظر نگیریم
میشه
1200000
اگر بازم بخواد 15 نفر ثبت نام کنند،تقریبا میشه نفری 80 هزار تومن،حالا هزینه های مسافر خونه ناهار و شام و ... به کنار

----------


## Jarvis

آقایون برادرا جون من یه طوری سالن بگیرین که مث همون بابل و اصفهان ارزون باشه بتونیم هزینه رو جور کنیم ... این دفعه واقعا اگه هزینه بالا باشه بعضی ها نمی تونن بیان
دست همتون درد نکنه زحمت می کشید.

----------


## sh.n.n786

*درود و ... 
خوب دوستان عزیز فعلا تا نشست تهران و برنامه ریزی های که جناب شهرکی در نظر دارند توسعه سامانه رو متوقف میکنیم تا در نشست همه اعضا بتونند نظر خودشونو اعلام کنند و یک فریم ورک رو برای شروع انتخاب کنند همچنین تمامی بخشهایی که الان در حال ساخت هستند به زودی تمام خوهد شد. 
و جاداره از دوستانی که برای توسعه پیام دادند تشکر کنم.
با امید موفقیت برای ... 
یا حق
*

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه تهران اینطوری که همه میگفتن با تعداد بالا شرکت میکنیم و... واقعاً مشارکت خوبی داشته باشه و حداقل 30 نفر شرکت کنن، اگه طبق برنامه و روال قبلی، برای هر روز 25 هزار تومان هر نفر پرداخت کنه، جمعاً 2,250,000 تومان جمع میشه که تمام هزینه های 3 روز سالن + ناهار رو پوشش میده. فوقش یکم پول اضافه بخواد (در حد 200 یا 300 هزار تومان) که اون رو هم خودمون تأمین میکنیم و میگذاریم به حساب نهاد تا بعداً از خجالتش در بیایم. این پولها خرده پوله. نگران این موارد نباشین. فقط لطف کنید زودتر یه جایی تو همین محدوده قیمت (بین 1,200,000 تا 1,500,000 تومان) رو با همون شرایطی که قبلاً گفتم، هماهنگ کنید و خبر بدین. میترسم دیر بشه و برنامه ریزیها با مشکل مواجه بشه. البته این مواردی که گفتم، به شرطی هست که دوستان لطف کنن و با حضورشون (30 نفر و بیشتر)، نشون بدن که زحمتهایی که میکشیم، بیهوده نیست. کسانی که میخوان شرکت کنن، یا علی، از همین امروز میتونید مبلغ 75 هزار تومان رو به شماره حسابهایی که توی پست شماره 1 همین تاپیک گذاشته شده، بفرستین. سامانه پرداخت آنلاین هم توسط آقای شیخله طراحی شده که به زودی روی سایت نصب میشه ولی فعلاً میتونید بطور موقت با همون روش سنتی کارت به کارت یا انتقال وجه اینترنتی (اینترنت بانک) و سایر روشهای مرسوم، وجه موردنظر رو انتقال بدین. فقط لطف کنید و بعد از پرداخت، حتماً اطلاعاتش رو با همون ساختاری که توی پست اول گذاشته شده، پیامک کنید تا اسم شما در فهرست شرکت کنندگان نشست سوم، ثبت بشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

اطلاعیه ثبت نام (هزینه، حسابها، آخرین مهلت، حدنصب، سرفصلهای نشست و...) در سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد درج شد. صرفاً جهت اطلاع!

----------


## SAjjADma

سلام

سوال:
آقای شهرکی قسمتی برای پرداخت آنلاین هم راه اندازی خواهد شد یا نه؟

پیشنهاد:
لطفا تعداد افرادی را که ثبت نام میکنند را به صورت آنلاین نمایش دهید

موفق باشید

----------


## MMSHFE

بله پرداخت آنلاین هم ظرف همین یکی دو روزه راه اندازی میشه. از اونجا که تعدادی از افراد بصورت دستی هزینه رو پرداخت میکنن، نمایش آنلاین تعداد اعضا مقدور نیست ولی سعی میکنم مرتب همینجا گزارش بدم.

----------


## PHPOnline

سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد آدرسش چی هست ؟

----------


## Jarvis

> سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد آدرسش چی هست ؟


 فعلا : http://notice.itadmins.ir/

----------


## Veteran

جناب شهرکی لطف کنین فایل هایی که در اصفهان خدمتتون دادم رو کامل کنید و برای بنده ارسال کنید
چراکه نشد اونطور که باید و شاید در موردشون بحث کنیم.
شاید بتونم نشست تهران رو بیام و بیشتر صحبت کنیم/

----------


## MMSHFE

فقط 10 روز دیگه برای ثبت نام توی نشست تهران فرصت مونده و همچنان تعداد شرکت ثبت نام کنندگان *صفر* نفره. واقعاً چقدر به آدم روحیه میدین! که سه روز نشست برگزار کنیم و کارگاه آموزشی بگذاریم و دنبال رفع مشکلات برنامه نویسی کشور باشیم!!! ببینیم توی این 10 روز باقیمانده، دوستان چیکار میکنن.

----------


## Veteran

> فقط 10 روز دیگه برای ثبت نام توی نشست تهران فرصت مونده و همچنان تعداد شرکت ثبت نام کنندگان *صفر* نفره. واقعاً چقدر به آدم روحیه میدین! که سه روز نشست برگزار کنیم و کارگاه آموزشی بگذاریم و دنبال رفع مشکلات برنامه نویسی کشور باشیم!!! ببینیم توی این 10 روز باقیمانده، دوستان چیکار میکنن.


 تراکنش درخواستی برای این کارت مجاز نیست                         
یعنی ی بار نشد ما با دل خوش ی کار انجام بدیم همیشه این کارتای ما مشکل دارند !

----------


## qartalonline

آقای شهرکی فک بیشتر کاربران به سایت زیاد سر نمی زنن بهتره یه بار دیگه با sms هم زمان ثبت نام برای نشت و هم درباره تعیین نماینده خبر بدید.

----------


## rezaonline.net

سلام آقای شهرکی .
پرداخت آنلاین رو راه اندازی کنید لطفا تا جلدی پرداخت کنیم :)

----------


## MMSHFE

براتون آدرس رو پیام خصوصی کردم. بیزحمت یک پرداخت تست انجام بدین و بعد از تأیید واریز مبلغ، بهم خبر بدین تا لینک رو بصورت عمومی اعلام کنم.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان محترم میتونید برای پرداخت آنلاین از نشانی http://epay.itadmins.ir استفاده کنید. توی پست اول اطلاع رسانی شد.

----------


## MMSHFE

طبق اعلام و هشدار قبلی، تمامی اعضایی که اطلاعات درخواست شده (نام و نام خانوادگی حقیقی، ایمیل و عکس پرسنلی) رو به mmshfe@gmail.com ارسال نکرده یا در سامانه ثبت نکرده بودن، غیرفعال شدن و تا وقتی که این اطلاعات رو به ایمیل مشخص شده ارسال نکنن، نمیتونن از سامانه اطلاع رسانی ایران نهاد استفاده کنن و در دپارتمانها فعالیتی داشته باشن. ضمناً باز هم تأکید میکنم درصورت عدم رسیدن به حدنصاب مشخص شده برای ثبت نام، نشست تهران لغو خواهد شد. تا الآن فقط 2 نفر ثبت نام کردن.

----------


## rezaonline.net

از طریق سامانه هزینه شرکت در نهاد پرداخت شد . با تشکر از شما .

----------


## MMSHFE

ثبت نام کنندگان تا این لحظه 3 نفر:
Veteran
***BiDaK***
razaonline.net

----------


## Veteran

5 نفر ثبت نام کردن تا حالا
2 نفر دیگه (جناب شهرکی و مهرداد جان)
25 نفر دیگه مونده که انشاالله دوستان حتما ثبت نام خواهند کرد

----------


## SAjjADma

منم به صورت آنلاین ثبت نام کردم

حالا شدیم 6 نفر

بدو بدو ، فقط 24 تا دیگه مونده  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اطلاع رسانی کنید
پرزنت کنید
برای دوستاتون 10 مین هم شده وقت بزارید و بهشون اطلاع بدید براشون از اهداف خودمون بگیم
مطمئنان دیگه نگران ظرفیت نخواهیم بود

----------


## MMSHFE

ثبت نام کنندگان تا ایجاد بجز بنده و آقا مهرداد، *5 نفر*:
*1- رضا شیخله
2- محسن نوری
3- محمد سجاد علمداری
4- سبحان محمدی
5- محسن موحد*
دوستان یکم سریعتر. امروز 2 آبان هست و 8 روز دیگه بیشتر فرصت نیست و اگه به 30 نفر نرسیم، نشست تهران لغو خواهد شد.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

هاه! تهرانیا پس کوشن!! این همه تهران تهران داشتین همین بود؟ :قهقهه: 
احتمالا آلودگی هوا رفته بالا نمیتونن از خونه بیان بیرون :قهقهه: 
شایدم تهران بزرگه راها دوره :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً دوستانی که آنلاین پرداخت میکنن هم اطلاعات پرداخت رو به شماره نهاد پیامک کنن. فقط در قسمت نام بانک، بنویسید پرداخت آنلاین. یکم هم اگه سریعتر باشین ممنون میشم. البته اینکه تا حالا تهرانیها نتونستن حماسه بیافرینند! رو میگذارم به حساب اینکه دو روز تعطیلی بوده و از آلودگی تهران به حومه و شهرهای اطراف پناه بردن. امیدوارم از فردا که برمیگردن، یه تغییر حسابی توی آمار ثبت نام کنندگان مشاهده کنیم.

----------


## Veteran

بچه های نشست قبلی،کوشین  :متفکر: 
حسن شجایی
محمد صالحی
دیاکو محمودی
مهرداد(WOLF_MEHRDAD)
سامان محمدی
شهریار ناطقی
و....

----------


## Jarvis

> بچه های نشست قبلی،کوشین 
> حسن شجایی
> محمد صالحی
> دیاکو محمودی
> مهرداد(WOLF_MEHRDAD)
> سامان محمدی
> شهریار ناطقی
> و....


شرمنده من فعلا پولش جور نشده .. دارم سعی میکنم پول رو جور کنم .. جور شد حتما میریزم به حساب! ;)

----------


## Veteran

نمیدونم چرا دوستان استقبال مکینن !!!
اما به نظرم با هرتعدادی شد نشست برگذار بشه ولی خب نه دیگه به شکل رسمی
میریم ی پارکی،مسافر خونه ایی،راه اهنی، ترمیانالی، ی جایی که بشه نشست و صحبت کرد و در مورد مسائل تصمیم گیری کرد  :لبخند: 
هدف اینکه دوره هم باشیم و صحبت کنیم
حالا اگر هم دوستان شرکت نکردن دلیل نمیشه(به نظرم) نشست کنسل بشه

----------


## SlowCode

دوستان عزیز چرا کار رو به دقیقه 90 موکول میکنین؟
وقتی تعداد افراد ثبت نام کننده کم باشه دیگران هم خواه یا خواه احساس میکنن که نشست برگذار نمیشه!
هرکسی که دلش میخواد این نشست برگذار بشه باید احساس مسئولیت بکنه و زودتر ثبت نام کنه تا دیگران هم تشویق بشن و زودتر ثبت نام کنن.

یعنی از 39 نفر عضو نهاد فقط 7 نفر جلو اومدن؟!!




> اما به نظرم با هرتعدادی شد نشست برگذار بشه ولی خب نه دیگه به شکل رسمی
> میریم ی پارکی،مسافر خونه ایی،راه اهنی، ترمیانالی، ی جایی که بشه نشست و صحبت کرد و در مورد مسائل تصمیم گیری کرد 
> هدف اینکه دوره هم باشیم و صحبت کنیم
> حالا اگر هم دوستان شرکت نکردن دلیل نمیشه(به نظرم) نشست کنسل بشه


واسه صحبت کردن هرجایی میشه رفت. ولی واسه کارگاه...نمیشه که!!
اونم خیلی مهمه! الان چند وقته با yii سر و کله میزنم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم! :لبخند گشاده!:  خیلی گنگه و البته پیچیده.

----------


## Veteran

> ولی واسه کارگاه...نمیشه که!!
> اونم خیلی مهمه! الان چند وقته با yii سر و کله میزنم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم! خیلی گنگه و البته پیچیده.


این مورد هم راه حل داره(پکیج yii) که تا نشست تهران با توجه به صحبت هایی که با اقای شهرکی داشتیم اماده میشه
اما خب اگر حضوری گفتگو کنیم نتیجه بهتری خواهیم گرفت به همین دلیل نشست ها در شهرها مختلف برگذار میشه
حالا نظره من اینکه حتی اگه تعداد به حد مورد نظر نرسید نشست لغو نشه و دوستانی که قصد شرکت در گفتگو رو دارن به تهران بیان

----------


## engmmrj

حق ما که yii رو بلدیم ضایعه میشه چون باید از پول و وقتمون بگذریم  !

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> حق ما که yii رو بلدیم ضایعه میشه چون باید از پول و وقتمون بگذریم  !


اینجاست که شاعر میگه باید گریست :لبخند گشاده!: 
شما دو روز بعدیو از وقتت بذار.
حتما نیاز نیست تو کارگاه شرکت کنی.
مشخصه تو این چند ماه داری کلا ساز "نه" میزنی.
وگرنه این حرفارو آقای شهرکی گفتن پس هیچ اجباری برای شرکت در کارگاه نیست.
فک کنم الآن دیگه مشکلت حل شده باشه!!!! :متفکر: 
نهاد بخاطر یک نشست دست از کار بر نمیداره و با قدرت انشالله کارشو ادامه میده.
انشالله در آینده ی نزدیک ثمرشو میبینیم.

----------


## engmmrj

> اینجاست که شاعر میگه باید گریست
> شما دو روز بعدیو از وقتت بذار.
> حتما نیاز نیست تو کارگاه شرکت کنی.
> مشخصه تو این چند ماه داری کلا ساز "نه" میزنی.
> وگرنه این حرفارو آقای شهرکی گفتن پس هیچ اجباری برای شرکت در کارگاه نیست.
> فک کنم الآن دیگه مشکلت حل شده باشه!!!!
> نهاد بخاطر یک نشست دست از کار بر نمیداره و با قدرت انشالله کارشو ادامه میده.
> انشالله در آینده ی نزدیک ثمرشو میبینیم.


 باز شما رفتی بالا ممبر ؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> باز شما رفتی بالا ممبر ؟


خوب ظاهرا مشکل روز کارگاهتونم حل شد.منتظر ثبت نامتون در دو روز دیگش هستیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

> حق ما که yii رو بلدیم ضایعه میشه چون باید از پول و وقتمون بگذریم  !


 مطمئنید همه جنبه های Yii رو بطور کامل بلدین؟! برای مثال میتونید برای Yii یک Extension بنویسید؟ بعلاوه شرکت در تمامی روزهای نشست اجباری نیست. کلاً شرکت در نشست اجباری نیست. ولی اگه به حدنصاب نرسه، قطعاً معقول نیست که بخوایم سالن رو با هزینه زیاد برای تعداد کم رزرو کنیم و در شأن اعضا و خود نهاد هم نیست که نشست رو توی پارک! برگزار کنه. یک نکته هم که تهرانیهای عزیز باید بیشتر از بقیه دقت داشته باشن اینه که اگه نشست در شهری مثل تهران که تعداد اعضای زیادی در نهاد داره، بخاطر مسائلی مثل نرسیدن به حدنصاب و... لغو بشه، مطمئناً تا چند وقت نشستی در اون شهر نخواهیم داشت و به نوعی در فهرست سیاه قرار میگیره تا وقتی که نهاد مجدداً به این نتیجه برسه که لازمه توی اون شهر هم نشست برگزار بشه.

----------


## Jarvis

آقای شهرکی منم به لیست اضافه کنید ... پرداخت کردم :)  یه سری از دوستان توی نشست اول شرکت کردند ، بعد توی نشست دوم عذر و بهانه آوردند که نمی تونیم بیایم گفتیم باشه .. حالا این نشست رو چی دارید که بگید ؟ اسم نمیارم ولی خودش میدونه با کی هستم :دی

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً اطلاعات پرداخت رو پیامک کنید.

----------


## MMSHFE

ثبت نام کنندگان تا ایجاد بجز بنده و آقا مهرداد، *6 نفر*:
*1- رضا شیخله
2- محسن نوری
3- محمد سجاد علمداری
4- سبحان محمدی
5- محسن موحد
6- محمد صالحی سده
*

----------


## Jarvis

اطلاعات پرداخت منظورتون کدوماست ؟ شماره پیگیری به من نداد !!!

----------


## engmmrj

> مطمئنید همه جنبه های Yii رو بطور کامل بلدین؟! برای مثال میتونید برای Yii یک Extension بنویسید؟


تا حالا انقدر مطمئن نبودم !

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> تا حالا انقدر مطمئن نبودم !


 دوست عزیز نشست اجباری نیست !
هرکسی به ما نزدیک بشه م هم در مواقع سود رسانی حالا از هر لحاظی اونو به خودمون نزدیک میبینیم اگر هم نه به همون نسبت دور میبینیم یا به شکل یک غریبه
نمیدونم چرا انقدر دوستان حس تنش و کل کل دارند ؟
خوب شما اگه بلد هستید و علاقه مند به شرکت هستید برای کارگاه ها هزینه و وقت نزارید
اگر اصلا علاقه هم ندارید کلا شرکت نکنید
هیچ بحصی هم نمیمونه  و شما هم به پست های این چنین ادامه ندید

----------


## SlowCode

> اطلاعات پرداخت منظورتون کدوماست ؟ شماره پیگیری به من نداد !!!


 موقع پرداخت، سایت بانک ملی ازت ایمیل میخواد. اگه واردش کرده باشی نتیجه تراکنش رو به ایمیلت ارسال میکنه.

----------


## MMSHFE

اطلاعات پرداخت همونهایی هست که توی پست اول مشخص کردم. قطعاً موقع پرداخت آنلاین یا انتقال وجه بصورت کارت به کارت یا حواله به حساب، شماره پیگیری به شما داده شده. بقیه اطلاعات هم که مربوط به کارت خودتون و مبلغ انتقالی میشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

> تا حالا انقدر مطمئن نبودم !


 خوب خدا رو شکر. اگه اینطوره پیشنهاد میکنم شما هم در نشست، برای برگزاری کارگاه آموزشی Yii به بنده کمک کنید. یا حتی اگه تمایل دارین، شما کارگاه رو برگزار کنید. فکر نمیکنید اینطوری اهمیت بیشتری پیدا کنه قضیه؟!
واقعاً نمیدونم چی بگم. مسئله به این سادگی رو اینقدر بزرگ و پیچیده میکنید که اینطور بحثها بخواد پیش بیاد. بارها گفتم شرکت در هرکدوم از روزهای نشست اختیاریه. شما اگه بلد هستین، شرکت نکنید. اگر هم احساس میکنید کارگاه میتونه براتون مفید باشه، شرکت کنید. ولی یک نصیحت رو از من بعنوان بزرگتر و کسی که تجربه بیشتری داره، بپذیرید:
افتادگی آموز اگر طالب فیضی / هرگز نخورد آب زمینی که بلند است
ضمناً وقتی فیلمهای آموزشی Yii که مشغول تهیه اونها هستم رو مشاهده کنید، قول میدم به اشتباهتون مبنی بر اطلاع کامل از Yii پی ببرین. البته من خودم هم ادعا نمیکنم کامل بلد هستم ولی حداقل برحسب تجربه بهم ثابت شده کسانی که اینقدر ادعا دارن، در عمل خیلی از ریزه کاریها رو نمیدونن و یا شاید هم خیلی کارها رو انجام بدن ولی دلیلش رو ندونن. درست مثل کسانی که mysql_real_escape_string رو چون توی چندتا کد دیدن، میگذارن ولی چون مفهومش رو درک نکردن، هرجا میخوان یک رشته توی صفحه نشون بدن هم با این تابع به قول خودشون Escape میکنن، غافل از اینکه کارش اصلاً یه چیز دیگه است و کلاً از کاربردش خبر ندارن. البته این یک مثال ساده بود و در مسائلی مثل فریمورکها، مطمئناً ریزه کاریهای خیلی بیشتری وجود داره که امیدوارم همونطور که مدعی هستین، از همه اونها اطلاع کامل داشته باشین. راستی شما که اینقدر اطلاعات کاملی دارین، بعنوان نمونه میتونید یک Extension برای Yii تولید کنید که به دو List Box قابلیت Drag & Drop بده به نحوی که بشه Itemهای یکی رو با ماوس کشید و روی دومی گذاشت و عنصر Drag & Drop شده، از لیست اول حذف و به دومی اضافه بشه؟ میدونم مسئله خیلی ساده ای رو مطرح کردم ولی فقط بعنوان نمونه این موضوع رو گفتم و صرفاً کنجکاو شدم ببینم چقدر روی Yii تسلط دارین. ببخشید که حرفهام طولانی شد.

----------


## shpegah

> بعنوان نمونه میتونید یک Extension برای Yii تولید کنید که به دو List Box قابلیت Drag & Drop بده به نحوی که بشه Itemهای یکی رو با ماوس کشید و روی دومی گذاشت و عنصر Drag & Drop شده، از لیست اول حذف و به دومی اضافه بشه؟ .


اگه این دوستمون اینکارو کرد لطف کنه توهمین تالار بزاره شما تحلیلش کنید ماهم این وسط یه چیزی یاد بگیریم :متفکر:  :کف کرده!:  :متعجب:

----------


## engmmrj

> خوب خدا رو شکر. اگه اینطوره پیشنهاد میکنم شما هم در نشست، برای برگزاری کارگاه آموزشی Yii به بنده کمک کنید. یا حتی اگه تمایل دارین، شما کارگاه رو برگزار کنید. فکر نمیکنید اینطوری اهمیت بیشتری پیدا کنه قضیه؟!
> واقعاً نمیدونم چی بگم. مسئله به این سادگی رو اینقدر بزرگ و پیچیده میکنید که اینطور بحثها بخواد پیش بیاد. بارها گفتم شرکت در هرکدوم از روزهای نشست اختیاریه. شما اگه بلد هستین، شرکت نکنید. اگر هم احساس میکنید کارگاه میتونه براتون مفید باشه، شرکت کنید. ولی یک نصیحت رو از من بعنوان بزرگتر و کسی که تجربه بیشتری داره، بپذیرید:
> افتادگی آموز اگر طالب فیضی / هرگز نخورد آب زمینی که بلند است
> ضمناً وقتی فیلمهای آموزشی Yii که مشغول تهیه اونها هستم رو مشاهده کنید، قول میدم به اشتباهتون مبنی بر اطلاع کامل از Yii پی ببرین. البته من خودم هم ادعا نمیکنم کامل بلد هستم ولی حداقل برحسب تجربه بهم ثابت شده کسانی که اینقدر ادعا دارن، در عمل خیلی از ریزه کاریها رو نمیدونن و یا شاید هم خیلی کارها رو انجام بدن ولی دلیلش رو ندونن. درست مثل کسانی که mysql_real_escape_string رو چون توی چندتا کد دیدن، میگذارن ولی چون مفهومش رو درک نکردن، هرجا میخوان یک رشته توی صفحه نشون بدن هم با این تابع به قول خودشون Escape میکنن، غافل از اینکه کارش اصلاً یه چیز دیگه است و کلاً از کاربردش خبر ندارن. البته این یک مثال ساده بود و در مسائلی مثل فریمورکها، مطمئناً ریزه کاریهای خیلی بیشتری وجود داره که امیدوارم همونطور که مدعی هستین، از همه اونها اطلاع کامل داشته باشین. راستی شما که اینقدر اطلاعات کاملی دارین، بعنوان نمونه میتونید یک Extension برای Yii تولید کنید که به دو List Box قابلیت Drag & Drop بده به نحوی که بشه Itemهای یکی رو با ماوس کشید و روی دومی گذاشت و عنصر Drag & Drop شده، از لیست اول حذف و به دومی اضافه بشه؟ میدونم مسئله خیلی ساده ای رو مطرح کردم ولی فقط بعنوان نمونه این موضوع رو گفتم و صرفاً کنجکاو شدم ببینم چقدر روی Yii تسلط دارین. ببخشید که حرفهام طولانی شد.


من فقط گفتم کار گاه آموزشی برای کسانی که Yii رو بلدن وقت تلف کردنه ، حالا دلیل رفتار های بد شما هارو نمی دونم !
من به شما توهین کردم ؟ من از اول به شما میگفتم استاد و همیشه قبول داشتم شما خیلی حرفه ایی هستین .
من خودم از برنامه نویسی کسب در آمد می کنم و . . . !

----------


## engmmrj

> اگه این دوستمون اینکارو کرد لطف کنه توهمین تالار بزاره شما تحلیلش کنید ماهم این وسط یه چیزی یاد بگیریم


 به زودی این کارو خواهم کرد !
البته بدون تحلیل !

----------


## MMSHFE

> من فقط گفتم کارگاه آموزشی برای کسانی که Yii رو بلدن وقت تلف کردنه ، حالا دلیل رفتار های بد شما هارو نمی دونم !


 نمیدونم من چه رفتار بدی داشتم ولی اگه بهرحال جایی به شما اهانت کردم، در حضور همه دوستان از شما عذرخواهی میکنم. حرف من فقط اینه که درحالی که بارها گفته شده شرکت در هرکدوم از روزهای نشست اختیاریه، مطرح کردن این موضوع که کارگاه برای شما سودمند نیست و وقت و پول شما رو هدر میده، دلیل خاصی نمیتونه داشته باشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

> به زودی این کارو خواهم کرد !
> البته بدون تحلیل !


 پس الآن که میخواین روی این مسئله کار کنید، لطف کنید و به نحوی باشه که مثل Extensionهای استاندارد، دو آرایه بعنوان پارامتر بگیره و با اونها دو ListBox بسازه و قابلیت Drag & Drop رو به نحوی که گفته شد، به لیستها بده. البته دقت کنید که این ListBoxها تگ select نیستن. منظورم اینه که با Submitشدن فرم، باید مشخص بشه توی هر ListBox چه مقادیری در زمان Submit وجود داشتن. یه چیزی مثل کادرهای Available Items و Selected Items در برنامه ها که میشه Itemها رو بینشون جابجا کرد. اگه بتونید لیستها رو هم به شکلی در بیارین که وقتی Item توی لیست رها شد، سر جای خودش قرار بگیره و لیست نامرتب نشه (همیشه مرتب باشه) که دیگه عالی میشه.

----------


## Veteran

> ولی اگه به حدنصاب نرسه، قطعاً معقول نیست که بخوایم سالن رو با هزینه زیاد برای تعداد کم رزرو کنیم و در شأن اعضا و خود نهاد هم نیست که نشست رو توی پارک! برگزار کنه.


با توجه به اینکه دوستان اونطور که باید استقبال نکردن
نظرتون در مورد برگذاری یک جلسه، م3 همون جلسه اصفهان که بنده و اقای موحد و محمد خان اومدیم، چیه(تعداد کمتر)
کارگاه رو هم لغو میکنیم، و دیگه نیاز به ویدیو پروژکتور هم نداریم
البته اصفهان نباشه،اصلا حوصله اتوبوس نداریم :افسرده:

----------


## engmmrj

> پس الآن که میخواین روی این مسئله کار کنید، لطف کنید و به نحوی باشه که مثل Extensionهای استاندارد، دو آرایه بعنوان پارامتر بگیره و با اونها دو ListBox بسازه و قابلیت Drag & Drop رو به نحوی که گفته شد، به لیستها بده. البته دقت کنید که این ListBoxها تگ select نیستن. منظورم اینه که با Submitشدن فرم، باید مشخص بشه توی هر ListBox چه مقادیری در زمان Submit وجود داشتن. یه چیزی مثل کادرهای Available Items و Selected Items در برنامه ها که میشه Itemها رو بینشون جابجا کرد. اگه بتونید لیستها رو هم به شکلی در بیارین که وقتی Item توی لیست رها شد، سر جای خودش قرار بگیره و لیست نامرتب نشه (همیشه مرتب باشه) که دیگه عالی میشه.


 فکر کنم این چیزی که شما فرمودید مربوط به js باشه !
به هر حال انجام میدم

----------


## MMSHFE

این Extension ترکیبی از PHP و JS و درصورت نیاز jQuery و البته CSS و HTML میشه. بهرحال Extensionها معمولاً این موارد رو با هم دارن. مثل AutoComplete خود Zii

----------


## MMSHFE

> با توجه به اینکه دوستان اونطور که باید استقبال نکردن...


 فعلاً که 4 روز دیگه وقت هست. بعد از اون درمورد نشست بعدی صحبت میکنیم. شاید شیراز بگذاریم.

----------


## engmmrj

حق تهران داره ضایعه میشه ! چطور در اصفهان یا بابل که تعداد افراد خیلی پایین بود لغو نشد ؟ !

----------


## MMSHFE

خود شما قضاوت کنید. نشست توی پایتخت با اونهمه هزینه (روزانه 600 هزار تومان برای سالن و...) فقط با 7 یا 8 نفر برگزار کنیم؟! 600-500 هزار تومان جمع بشه و 1.5 تا 2 میلیون تومان هزینه کنیم؟ که چی بشه؟ اگه تهرانیهای عزیز ادعا میکنن حقی دارن (که بنده معتقدم با اعضای ساکن در هیچکدوم از شهرها و روستاهای کشور ازنظر حق فرقی ندارن)، باید با مشارکت در ثبت نام، این حق رو ثابت کنن. اینکه نشست در اصفهان و بابل با تعداد کمتر برگزار شد فقط به این دلیل بود که با همون تعداد، هزینه برگزاری نشست پوشش داده شد. حالا فوقش 100 تا 200 هزار تومان اضافه از جیبمون گذاشتیم ولی تهران اوضاع هزینه ای و اسکان و... خیلی فرق میکنه. کرایه تاکسی توی تهران معادل هزینه یکشب خواب در هتل در شهرهایی مثل اصفهان و بابل میشه.

----------


## Veteran

> حق تهران داره ضایعه میشه ! چطور در اصفهان یا بابل که تعداد افراد خیلی پایین بود لغو نشد ؟ !


 هزینه های تهران نسبت به بابل و اصفهان بیشتره و باید اعضای بیشتری ثبت نام کنند تا هزینه ها برای هر فرد بیاد پایین
مثلا 30 نفر نفری 75 تومن
حالا اگر بخوایم با 15 نفر برگذار کنیم خب باید نفری 150 تومن هزینه کنیم !!!

----------


## SilverLearn

> با توجه به اینکه دوستان اونطور که باید استقبال نکردن
> نظرتون در مورد برگذاری یک جلسه، م3 همون جلسه اصفهان که بنده و اقای موحد اومدیم، چیه(تعداد کمتر)
> کارگاه رو هم لغو میکنیم، و دیگه نیاز به ویدیو پروژکتور هم نداریم
> البته اصفهان نباشه،اصلا حوصله اتوبوس نداریم


اونوقت تو اون جلسه من حضور نداشتم یعنی صبحان خان!

----------


## Veteran

> اونوقت تو اون جلسه من حضور نداشتم یعنی صبحان خان!


حقیقتش فراموش کردم،اصلاح شد

----------


## Jarvis

آقای شهرکی اطلاعات پرداخت رو به پیامک نهاد ارسال کردم

----------


## MMSHFE

ثبت نام کنندگان تا ایجاد بجز بنده و آقا مهرداد، *7 نفر*:
*1- رضا شیخله
2- محسن نوری
3- محمد سجاد علمداری
4- سبحان محمدی
5- محسن موحد
6- محمد صالحی سده
7- دیاکو محمودی
*

----------


## رضا قربانی

خب الآن ما نمی تونیم ثبت نام کنیم ؟ تا حالا نشد در حضور گرمتون شرکت کنیم  حالا که می خواهیم شرکت کنیم نمیشه (جریان یوزرو پسورد این چیزا) دفعه قبلی به دلیل یک سری مشکلات نتونستیم با گروه حضور پیدا کنیم . حتی پول برای یک نفر واریز کردم تا بیاد و منو در جریان کارتون قرار بده که اونم نتونست بیاد .

مهمان نمی خواهید یه سه چهار نفری بشیم و بیاییم

تاریخ دقیق نشست ؟

ابتدای کار انقدر سخت نگیرید ، من رضا قربانی که در جریان کار شما بودم الآن به *کل گیج شدم نمی دونم اصلا جریان چیه* (از همه طرف نگاه کنید ، یه طوری فکر کنید که سیستم روی به افزایش بره نه کاهش)
در ابتدا محدود کار نکنید بذارید هر کسی مایله در این جمع باشه و برای ثبت نام دردسر نکشه ، راحت و بدون سر در گمی ثبت نام کنه --- سردرگمی اطمینان شخص رو کم می کنه .

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> خب الآن ما نمی تونیم ثبت نام کنیم ؟ تا حالا نشد در حضور گرمتون شرکت کنیم  حالا که می خواهیم شرکت کنیم نمیشه (جریان یوزرو پسورد این چیزا) دفعه قبلی به دلیل یک سری مشکلات نتونستیم با گروه حضور پیدا کنیم . حتی پول برای یک نفر واریز کردم تا بیاد و منو در جریان کارتون قرار بده که اونم نتونست بیاد .
> 
> مهمان نمی خواهید یه سه چهار نفری بشیم و بیاییم
> 
> تاریخ دقیق نشست ؟
> 
> ابتدای کار انقدر سخت نگیرید ، من رضا قربانی که در جریان کار شما بودم الآن به *کل گیج شدم نمی دونم اصلا جریان چیه* (از همه طرف نگاه کنید ، یه طوری فکر کنید که سیستم روی به افزایش بره نه کاهش)
> در ابتدا محدود کار نکنید بذارید هر کسی مایله در این جمع باشه و برای ثبت نام دردسر نکشه ، راحت و بدون سر در گمی ثبت نام کنه --- سردرگمی اطمینان شخص رو کم می کنه .


این سه چهار نفری که چن وقته میگید بالاخره کی قراره بیان؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
نری باز چن ماه دیگه بیای :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا رضای عزیز، گیج شدن نداره که! پست اول رو بخونید و یک پیامک با ساختار مشخص شده، ارسال کنید. نام و نام خانوادگی، ایمیل رسمی و عکس پرسنلی خودتون رو هم به ایمیل بنده (mmshfe@gmail.com) ارسال کنید تا شناسه کاربری برای شما ساخته بشه و اطلاعات ورود به سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد برای شما ارسال بشه. بقیه کارها رو طبق اطلاعیه های موجود در سامانه اطلاع رسانی، انجام بدین.

----------


## Jarvis

آقای شهرکی پیشنهاد میکنم یه بار به تمام شماره هایی که توی سامانه ثبت شدن پیامک بدید ، شاید بعضی دوستان به هر علتی هنوز خبر نشست سوم به گوششون نرسیده باشه...

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

سلام. جریان اسکان چی میشه؟ یعنی شب رو باید کارتون خواب بشیم ؟
من چند وقت پیش این تاپیک رو دنبال می کردم ولی به دلیل مشغله نتونستم تو نشست ها شرکت کنم ولی شمارم رو ثبت کردم که الان یه پیامک اومد که فردا روز اخر ثبت نامه .
تعداد افرادی که ثبت نام کردن خیلی کمه ظاهرا به هر حال اگه مشکل سکونت نباشه منم خیلی علاقه مندم شرکت کنم و لطف کنید یه خلاصه ای از نحوه ی ثبت نام بگید . ممنون

----------


## SlowCode

> سلام. جریان اسکان چی میشه؟ یعنی شب رو باید کارتون خواب بشیم ؟


نه چرا کارتن؟
خب مثل نشست اصفهان با بچه ها جمع میشیم میریم یه مسافرخونه.

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

آره فکر خوبیه، حدودا هزینه ی این سفر چقد میشه؟ من از اصفهان باید بیام چون تهران هم زیاد نیومدم و از هزینه های اونجا بی خبرم

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

نشست برگزار میشه؟

----------


## colors

نه متاسفانه, نزدیک حد نصاب هم نشدیم که منم ثبت نام کنم!!

----------


## MMSHFE

ظرف چند روز آینده، فعالیت اصلی نهاد شروع میشه و سیستم توزیع درآمد و تقسیم پروژه ها شروع به کار خواهد کرد. جزئیات اونهم به اعضای محترم اطلاع داده خواهد شد. سیستم تکمیل رزومه هم در حال کامل شدنه و اگه خدا بخواد تا آخر هفته ای که میاد، فعال میشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

> نه متاسفانه, نزدیک حد نصاب هم نشدیم که منم ثبت نام کنم!!


 بله نشست تهران لغو شده و برگزار نمیشه. تهرانیهای عزیز واقعاً نا امیدمون کردین. اینهمه میگفتین تهران تهران همین بود؟! انتظارها لااقل از پایتخت یه چیز دیگه بود. بهرحال دوستان عزیزی که هزینه نشست رو واریز کردن لطف کنن و شماره حساب یا کارتشون رو برام پیام خصوصی کنن تا پولشون رو برگردونم. اگر هم فعلاً بهش نیازی ندارین، بهم اعلام کنید تا بعنوان اعتبار حساب براتون محفوظ بمونه تا در موارد بعدی، از اون محل بتونید هزینه های احتمالی رو پرداخت کنید. البته هنوز یک روز دیگه وقت هست ولی فکر نمیکنم با اینهمه فعالیت و شور و شوقی که تهرانیهای گل نشون دادن، توی این یک روز 23 نفر یکجا ثبت نام کنن!

----------


## Veteran

نمیدونم چی بگم ! 
نه به اون نشست اصفهان که همش گیر میدادن چرا تهران نیست 
نه به الان که حتی یک نفر از تهران هم ثبت نام نکرد  :متفکر:  جناب شهرکی تهرانی داشتیم توی ثبت نامی ها  :متفکر: 
حتی اون دوستانی هم که به دنبال سالن کنفرانس بودن ثبت نام نکردن  :متفکر: 



> ظرف چند روز آینده، فعالیت اصلی نهاد شروع میشه و سیستم توزیع درآمد و  تقسیم پروژه ها شروع به کار خواهد کرد. جزئیات اونهم به اعضای محترم اطلاع  داده خواهد شد. سیستم تکمیل رزومه هم در حال کامل شدنه و اگه خدا بخواد تا  آخر هفته ای که میاد، فعال میشه.


منظورتون سایت و سیستم اصلی هست ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بله منظورم سایت و سیستم توزیع درآمد نهاد هست. منتظر خبرهای خوب باشین. کم کم نهاد قراره از پشت ابر بیرون بیاد! البته سایت اصلی که قالبش انتخاب شده، هنوز درست نشده ولی سیستمهای فرعی که قراره بهش وصل بشن (تکمیل رزومه و مشخصات و سامانه اطلاع رسانی و...) دارن آماده میشن تا وقتی سایت اصلی رو ساختیم، لینکهاش این بخشها در قسمتهای مناسبش قرار بگیره (طراحی پایین به بالا).

----------


## Dead Space

منم حتما حضور خواهم داشت
هزیش رو فردا میریزم.

----------


## Veteran

> منم حتما حضور خواهم داشت
> هزیش رو فردا میریزم.


 نشست کنسل شد.نیاز نیست واریز کنید

----------


## MMSHFE

با توجه به عدم استقبال مناسب دوستان، یک نفر از ثبت نام کنندگان هم اعلام انصراف کردن (که بهتره فعلاً اسامی انصراف دهندگان اعلام نشه) و هزینه پرداختیشون به حسابشون برگشت داده شد. بنابراین فعلاً 6 نفر ثبت نام کردن.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
آقا شما رو به خدا برای هر نشست یک تاپیک جدا ایجاد کنید. من می خواهم در این نشست حتماً شرکت کنم ولی کاملاً گیج شدم که محل نشست کجا هست و برای ثبت نام باید چکار کنم و ...؟ قبل از پست من 1285 تا پست زده شده و خیلی سخته که بخوام همه پست ها رو بخونم! لطفاً یک تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید و نتایج بدست آمده و ... رو در پست اول تاپیک قرار دهید و همون پست اول رو بروزرسانی کنید تا نتایج بدست آمده رو خیلی سریع متوجه بشیم.
یا حق...

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست عزیز، اتفاقات مهمی مثل نشست و... نیاز به تاپیک ندارن چون توسط سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد، اعضای نهاد مطلع میشن. شرکت افراد غیر عضو در نشستهای نهاد مجاز نیست. اگه عضو نهاد هستین، از سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد برای اطلاع از اخبار مهم استفاده کنید. همچنین توسط پیامک، اطلاع رسانیهای لازم انجام خواهد شد. این تاپیک صرفاً برای صحبت و تبادل نظر اعضای نهاد و ارتباط سایرین (افراد غیر عضو) با نهاد درنظر گرفته شده.

----------


## MMSHFE

یک نفر دیگه از دوستان هم اعلام انصراف کردن و هزینه پرداخت شده توسط ایشون هم برگشت داده شد. تعداد ثبت نام کنندگان *5 نفر*

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

جناب شهرکی من تو سامانه پیامکی عضو هستم این به منزله ی عضویت در نهاده؟ 
من هم  Yii کار میکنم میتونم تو سایت نهاد کمک کنم اگه نیاز هست . تو بحث طراحی فریمورک اختصاصی که تو پست اول گذاشتین هم همینطور تا جایی که وقت داشته باشم در خدمتم .

----------


## MMSHFE

بله عضویت در سامانه پیامکی کفایت میکنه. البته ناگفته نمونه که برای عضویت رسمی و فعال، باید مدارک مشخص شده رو به ایمیل بنده ارسال کنید تا اشتراک شما در سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد فعال بشه و بتونید اطلاعیه های اون سایت رو مطالعه کنید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من که واقعا تو حسرت کارگاه Yii میمونم خیلی بهش امیدوار بودم
حالا کارای نهاد و میتونستیم بریم تو یه کافه ای بشینیم 2 3 ساعت رسما فقط بابت این موضوع صحبت کنیم و سالن نداشته باشیم
( نشست ها خیلی زیادی اینجوری برگزر میشه ) 
حالا کع نشد میتونیم واسه یک روز فقط کارگاه و سالن بگیریم

----------


## Veteran

> من که واقعا تو حسرت کارگاه Yii میمونم خیلی بهش امیدوار بودم
> حالا کارای نهاد و میتونستیم بریم تو یه کافه ای بشینیم 2 3 ساعت رسما فقط بابت این موضوع صحبت کنیم و سالن نداشته باشیم
> ( نشست ها خیلی زیادی اینجوری برگزر میشه ) 
> حالا کع نشد میتونیم واسه یک روز فقط کارگاه و سالن بگیریم


 حقیقتش بنده هم چنین پیشنهادی دادم
اما خب جناب شهرکی گفتش که در شان ماها نیست همچین جاهایی
2 حالت داره برگذاری نشست به نظره من
1- برگذاری اون ضروری هستش و باید حتما با دوستان صحبت بشه
2- ضروری نیست اما با برگذار کردنش میشه بهتر تصمیم گیری کرد(میتونه مفید باشه)
اگر از دیدگاه 1 بخوایم بریم جلو،پس هرطور شده باید برگذار بشه حتی با 1 نفر ! مکانش هم میتونه مثلا به قول شما کافه باشه
دیدگاه 2 هم جای بحث داره/
اما واسه yii میتونین پکیج اونرو تهیه کنید که تا چندروز اینده اماده خواهد شد

----------


## MMSHFE

یک حالت سوم هم میشه درنظر گرفت: نشست ضروریه ولی همین ضرورت در کنار جایگاهی که قراره نهاد داشته باشه (نگاهی که از بیرون بهش میشه)، باید درنظر گرفته بشه. متأسفانه جامعه به نهادی که توی کافه و پارک و... جلسه میگیره نگاه مثبتی نداره و کمتر پیش میاد که بقیه، عضو چنین نهادی بشن. من خودم هم مخالف تشریفات و اینجور مسائل هزینه بر هستم ولی باید به وجهه بیرونی نهادمون هم فکر کنیم. متأسفانه در جامعه ای زندگی میکنیم که عقل خیلیها به چشمشونه. حالا یکم صبر کنید (احتمالاً توی دی بتونیم یه نشست خوب همراه با چند کارگاه آموزشی داشته باشیم - حتی چهارروزه). البته فیلمهای آموزشی Yii رو تا همون زمانی که قرار بوده نشست تهران برگزار بشه، آماده تحویل میکنم.

----------


## masato

سلام 
منم با پیشنهاده کارگاه yii که دوستان مطرح کردن توی اون سه روز تعطیلی موافقم . 
آقای شهرکی یه پیشنهادی بدید

----------


## MMSHFE

اون سه روز که دیگه فکر کنم موضوعش منتفی باشه چون تعداد به حدنصاب نرسیده که بخوایم هزینه کنیم و دور هم جمع بشیم و سالن بگیریم و کارگاه برگزار کنیم و...
اما برای دیماه برنامه های خوبی کنار گذاشتیم. از الآن هم پولهاتون رو پس انداز کنید که اون موقع نگین نمیتونیم 100 هزار تومان بدیم 4 روز بیایم شرکت کنیم. نشست دیماه به احتمال زیاد مجدداً در اصفهان خواهد بود، چون خیالم از بابت رزرو سالن برای کارگاه و نشست و... راحته و هزینه ها هم معقولتر هست و ضمناً وسط کشوره و هیچکس نمیتونه بگه فاصله من، خیلی بیشتر از بقیه بود و نمیتونم بیام. باور کنید شرکت در کارگاههای آموزشی اونهم با این هزینه ها (25 هزار تومان برای یکروز کامل) آرزوی خیلی از علاقمندان به برنامه نویسیه که نمیدونم چرا ولی اعضای نهاد، قدرش رو نمیدونن و مدام بهانه میارن و یه جوری خودشون رو توجیه میکنن تا شرکت نکنن. قصدم ابداً منت گذاشتن نیست ولی باور کنید همین کارگاه رو خیلیها حاضرن یک میلیون تومان یا شاید هم بیشتر بدن که بطور خصوصی براشون برگزار بشه چون سیستم کدنویسی و آینده شغلیشون رو کلاً عوض میکنه. سایتی که دو ماه طول میکشه بسازین رو با فریمورکی مثل Yii و با کمک ابزارهایی مثل Bootstrap و Stmarty و امثال اونها توی 2 هفته میشه ساخت. تازه با کارآیی و یکپارچگی بیشتر و بهتر. چرا باید خیلیها توی سال 2013 هنوز Procedural کد بنویسن و تازه معتقد هم باشن که OOP آنچنان قابلیتهای خاصی نداره که ارزش داشته باشه روش کارشون رو تغییر بدن! مگه OOP فقط همینه که توابع رو توی کلاس جمع کنیم و بهشون بگیم متد؟! پس Inheritance و Containment و Polymorphism و... چیه؟
باز هم تأکید میکنم قدر این کارگاههای آموزشی رو بدونید. خیلی چیزها توی این جلسات و نشستها گیرتون میاد که صحبتهای حضوری و آشنا شدن با چند نفر دیگه که دغدغه اونها هم توی زندگی مثل شماست (عشق به برنامه نویسی و امید به کسب درآمد از شغلی که عاشقش هستن)، کمترین ویژگیش محسوب میشه. بنابراین، لطفاً از الآن برای دیماه پولهاتون رو جمع کنید که بعداً نگین بابام بهم پول توجیبی نداد یا این ماه چک داشتم حواسم نبوده و پول ندارم بیام یا باید برم عروسی برادرم و از اینجور حرفها. نشست بعدی در تاریخ 10 و 11 و 12 و 13 دیماه برگزار میشه که فقط 11 روز معمولیه و سه روز دیگه تعطیله. امیدوارم ایندفعه مثل نشست تهران نباشه که تهرانیها حسابی روسفید! از آزمون بیرون اومدن.

----------


## SAjjADma

> نشست بعدی در تاریخ 10 و 11 و 12 و 13 دیماه برگزار میشه که فقط 11 روز معمولیه و سه روز دیگه تعطیله. امیدوارم ایندفعه مثل نشست تهران نباشه که تهرانیها حسابی روسفید! از آزمون بیرون اومدن.


خب بچه هایی که دانشجو هستند و امتحان دارند چی؟

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام به همه دوستان به خصوص سلام گرم به آقای شهرکی عزیز
دست مریزاد وخداقوت عزیز
پیشاپیش فرا رسیدن ماه محرم ، ماه شهادت امام حسین (ع) را به همه دوستان تسلیت عرض می کنم.
بنده همیشه در جریان کار بوده و هستم والبته بحث بهانه نیست ولی خوب باید بگم که یه ماهی هست رفتم سر یه کاری که دائم شبکارم و متاسفانه این ماه هم به این دلیل نمیتونم تکون بخورم
و تا آخر آبان هرشب باید برم و واقعا واقعا واقعا جای هیچ گونه مرخصی و این جور چیزا نبود و از این بابت بدجوری ناراحتم و شرمنده
ونکته بعد اینکه اصولا توی ایام تاسوعاو عاشورا کلا دست و دلم هم به کار نمیره و یه جوریه به نظر بنده البته.
هرچند دیگه برگزار نمیشه اما چه خوب شد که امتحانی خوب برای تهرانی های برگزار بشه که دیدیم چند مرده حلاج بودن و قسم علی هذا!
اما برای نشست بعدی باید بگم که یه کار بهتری گیرم اومده و انشاءالله انشاءالله گوش شیطون کر به احتمال زیاد برای نشست بعدی یکی از اعضا خواهم بود.
در آخر هم باید بگم که در خلال صحبت های دوستان کمی هم کم لطفی نسبت به آقای شهرکی دوست داشتنی شده که واقعا بی انصافیه و باز هم خواهشمندم که بعضی و البته بعضی از دوستان لطفا قبل از ایجاد متن جدید چندبار متن خود را چک کنند.
با سپاس از همه دوستانی که دغدغه ی پیشرفت جامعه برنامه نویسی را بی ادعا و بدون هیچ گونه چشمداشتی دنبال می کنند
یاعلی

----------


## MMSHFE

> خب بچه هایی که دانشجو هستند و امتحان دارند چی؟


 تو این چهار روز هیچ دانشگاهی و هیچ مدرسه ای امتحان نداره و هیچ دانشجو و هیچ محصلی هم تو این چهار روز درس نمیخونه! البته معدود کسانی که فکر میکنن درس دانشگاه اینقدر اهمیت داره که به فعالیتهایی که آینده شغلیشون بهش وابسته است نمیتونن برسن، همون بهتر که درسشون رو بخونن و توی چنین فعالیتهایی شرکت نکنن. فقط بعداً گله نکنن که چرا با آموخته های دانشگاه توی بازار کار نمیتونیم فعالیت کنیم و چرا درآمدمون کمه و کلی چراهای دیگه چون جواب این چراها فقط همین جمله است: خودتون نخواستین!

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
آقای شهرکی، نشست تهران برگزار میشه یا کنسل شده؟

----------


## H:Shojaei

> تو این چهار روز هیچ دانشگاهی و هیچ مدرسه ای امتحان نداره و هیچ دانشجو و هیچ محصلی هم تو این چهار روز درس نمیخونه! البته معدود کسانی که فکر میکنن درس دانشگاه اینقدر اهمیت داره که به فعالیتهایی که آینده شغلیشون بهش وابسته است نمیتونن برسن، همون بهتر که درسشون رو بخونن و توی چنین فعالیتهایی شرکت نکنن. فقط بعداً گله نکنن که چرا با آموخته های دانشگاه توی بازار کار نمیتونیم فعالیت کنیم و چرا درآمدمون کمه و کلی چراهای دیگه چون جواب این چراها فقط همین جمله است: خودتون نخواستین!


جناب شهركي كم لطفي نكنيد ديگه الآن شما دارين صورت مساله مشكله دانشجوها و كلا محصلها  رو از بين ميبرين خب شما واقعا خودتون دوست دارين 3 ماه زحمت بكشيد اصلا واسه گيرم يه كار بيهوده كه آخرش يك نفر ديگه بهتون گفته بيهودست بعد كه ميخواد به نتيجه برسه بعد اين همه تلاش تو اين سه ماه ولش كنيد به هر دليلي بالاخره نميشه كه صورت مساله رو پاك كرد. الآن فكر كنم حداقل 1/3 حالا ما ميگيم كمتر بچه ها محصل هستن نميشه از اينا همه چشم پوشي كرد ميشه؟
الآن اين تاريخ ميافته دقيقا تو فرجه اي كه ما قراره واسه امتحانامون بخونيم نميشه كه ول كنيم همه چيزو.
من خودم قصد داشتم دو يا يه نفر رو تو همين مشهد از اعضاي نهاد پيدا كنم با هم نشست بعدي رو تو مشهد برگذار كنيم اگر تصويب بشه ولي اينطوري كه خودمم نميتونم بيام چه برسه به اين كه برگذاري نشستو قبول كنم.
به نظر من 26 و 27 و 28 و 29 همين ديماه بهتر باشه. 27 و 29ه شم تعطيله.

----------


## Jarvis

> سلام
> آقای شهرکی، نشست تهران برگزار میشه یا کنسل شده؟


 نه .. کنسل شد .. قرار شد دیماه توی اصفهان برگزار بشه.

----------


## Jarvis

> به نظر من 26 و 27 و 28 و 29 همين ديماه بهتر باشه. 27 و 29ه شم تعطيله.


 من کلا با تاریخ برگزاری ها مشکلی ندارم ... هر موقعی باشه میام .. ولی با این تاریخ بیشتر موافقم... اگه 26 تا 29 دی باشه خیلی خوب میشه .. اگه همون تاریخی که جناب شهرکی گفت باشه هم می تونم بیام.

----------


## Veteran

به نظرم ی جایی برگذار کنیم که این همه راه میایم و میخوایم 4 روز بمونیم حداقل یکم سفا کنیم  :خجالت: 
اصفهان ی شهره تاریخیه،ادم دلش میگیره وفتی میاد اونجا وقتی میبینه که چی بودیم حالا چی هستیم
مثلا بابل با بچه ها خیلی سفا داد،ی جایی مثلا بابل باشه خوبه ! یا خوده بابل دوباره

----------


## mahmod2000

آقای شهرکی عزیز ممنون از زحماتی که میکشید

این پکیج آموزش Yii داستانش چیه؟
درحال آماده شدنه؟
یعنی قبل از نشست برای توضیع پکیج اقدام میکنید؟

----------


## qartalonline

> به نظر من 26 و 27 و 28 و 29 همين ديماه بهتر باشه. 27 و 29ه شم تعطيله.


نمیشه که، امتحان اکثر دانشگاهها اواخر دیماه و اوایل بهمن هستش.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
آقای شهرکی چرا دوباره اصفهان؟ :متعجب:  :ناراحت:  میشه لطفا اینبار توی فارس باشه؟ با تاریخش مشکل ندارم ولی لطفا اینبار بیاید فارس.خواهش می کنم....

----------


## SlowCode

به نظر منم تاریخش خوبه. واسه من مشکلی نداره.



> آقای شهرکی چرا دوباره اصفهان؟ میشه لطفا اینبار توی فارس باشه؟ با تاریخش مشکل ندارم ولی لطفا اینبار بیاید فارس.خواهش می کنم....





> نشست دیماه به احتمال زیاد مجدداً در اصفهان خواهد بود، چون خیالم از بابت  رزرو سالن برای کارگاه و نشست و... راحته و هزینه ها هم معقولتر هست

----------


## MMSHFE

26 و 27 و 28 و 29 دیماه تو شیراز چطوره؟ البته باید شیرازیهای عزیز دنبال رزرو سالن باشن و بهم خبر بدن.

----------


## Veteran

نه جناب شهرکی ! عوض کنین تاریخو !
 درست وسطه امتحاناته !
دقیقا بنده توی 28 دی 3 تا امتحان دارم ! قطعا دوستان دیگه ایی هم وضعیت مشابه دارن؛

----------


## qartalonline

> نه جناب شهرکی ! عوض کنین تاریخو !
>  درست وسطه امتحاناته !
> دقیقا بنده توی 28 دی 3 تا امتحان دارم ! قطعا دوستان دیگه ایی هم وضعیت مشابه دارن؛


وضعیت منم همینطوره از 26 دی تا 9 بهمن امتحان دارم.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
عالی هست.ممنونم 
حتما من تاآخر هفته یا نهایتا شنبه به شما خبر می دهم درباره قیمتها توی شهر من ولی خود شیراز را هفته آینده قیمتش را می گیرم. سالن آمفی تئاتر شهر من ظرفیت 300تا 350 نفری داره .تا سال اول دانشگاه من برای هر همایشی رایگان بود ولی الان هرچقدر هزینه ام بگیرند نسبت به شهرهای بزرگی مثل تهران و اصفهان و شیراز حداقل نصف یا کمتر هست.
دانشگاه عملی کاربردی شهر من هم یک کارگاه کامل با 20کامپیوتر و ویدوئو بروژکتور داره سعی می کنم .رئیس دانشگاه دبیر فیزیک دوران دبیرستانم بوده سعی می کنم رضایتش را جلب کنم وکاری کنم که بچه های کامپیوتر ونرم افزار و It دانشگاه را هم جلب کنم که هم به نفع نهاد باشه و هم به نفع دانشگاهای علمی کاربردی ودانشجویان .دانشگاه علمی کاربردی پاسارگاد جز بهترینهای ایران می باشد.با رئیس علمی کاربردی مرودشت هم صحبت می کنم بینیم چقدر تمایل دارند که دانشجوهاشون شرکت کنند.البته اگر دانشجوهاشون مشکل زمانی نداشته باشند.با یکی از استادهای دوران تحصیلم هم صحبت می کنم تا جایی که می تونه دانشجویان دانشگاهای آزاد اطراف پاسارگاد را تشویق کنه شرکت کنند.
بازممنونم آقای شهرکی

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

برای همین تاسوعا و عاشورا اگه بتونم جایی و رزرو کنم تو بابل موافق هستید ؟
من فک میکنم برای دی ماه نشه بهتره
تاریخ امتحا بچه ها مهم هست به نظر من
و اینکه اگه فاصله بیافته برای نشست ها درست نیست
و من معتقد هستم کارگاه اهمیتش از فعالیت اصلی ما خیلی کمتر هست 
حتی شده برای یک روز تو یک رستوران یا یا یا برای کارهای اصلی نهاد باید دور هم جمع بشیم
چون هدف اصلیمون کارگاه نبوده و این امتیاز خوب هست از طرف مهندس شهرکی که من هم واقعا دوست دارم شرکت کنم اما حرفم اینه که ما نهاد راه ننداختیم که php یاد بگیریم ! 
نهاد اهدافش خیلی گکندست که یادگیری php توش خیلی کوچیکه
ما قول های زیادی دادیم باید به اونا برسیم

در مورد بابل یا ساری رو من دوباره حساب کنید

هزینه ها خیلی پایین تر از هزینه های تهران هست
اونایی هم که میگن هزینه ها پایین تری و مد نظر بدید تو شهر ها بدونند هزینه ها همین حدود هست
اگه تو بابل 2 روز با اون امکانات توسنتم جا بگیرم خیلی هزینه ها متفرقه انجام دادم و خیلی ارتباطات این وسط باعث شد بتونم رزرو بگیرم که منت که نیست هیچ ! و این و وظیفه خودم میدونم !

و گله میکنم از تهرانی ها برای اولین بار ! 
چون من فکر میکنم اگه یه تهرانیی که شرکت داشته باشه یا دوستش شرکت داشته باشه هم اگه تو این همه ادم پیدا بشه فک کنم میتونه میزبان 12 13 نفر ادم باشه ! 
ویدئو پروژ:تور و میشه اجاره کرد حتی ! 

یعنی یه موقعی اگه نیاز باشه خونه منه مهرداد برای 2 روز جایی بشه برای دور همی دوستام من شخصا حاضرم این کارو کنم !

اهمیت اگه برای همه ما ها باشه ! و بدونیم داریم برای کدوم انقلابی تو کارا و پیشرفتامون این کارها و انجام میدیم هیچوقت کم و کاستی نمیزاریم !


مسئله بعدی اطلاع رسانی هست 
ما کل داشته هامون بچه ها خودمون هستند
اما بدونید اینجوری نمیشه یک اجتماع جمع کرد !
باید از شبکه ها اجتماعی
کپی رایت ها تو کارامون
از صفحات تبلیغاتی سایت ها و پروژهامون
باید از هر بستر تبلیغاتی استفاده کنیم تا جمله " نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان ایران " و جا بندازیم
کسی اینکارو کرده تا حالا ؟؟
چرا باید ما این تعداد کم عضو داشته باشیم که خیلی هاشون خواب میمونند موقعی که بهشون نیاز داریم ؟

حالا میمونند یه تعداد مشتاق که هی میگن چیشد کارا ؟ چیشد قالب ؟؟؟ چیشد فلان کار !
همین ما ها هرچند کم باید یه فکری برای خودمون کنیم ؟ 
باید یکاری کنیم واسه خودمون !!!! 
نیایم از هم انتقاد کنیم ! باز شروع کنیم هزارتا پست بدیم 
این بگه او بگه
کل کل کنیم
زشته به خدا ! خسته شدم من از بس این تنش ها و تحمل کردم !
ما میخوایم نهاد راه بیافته ! پس هرچه داریم و بزاریم وسط !
بسم الله !!!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

برای آمل رضا قربانی
برای بابل یا ساری خودم

----------


## Veteran

من با مهرداد هم عقیده هستم/
اگر بشه برای همین تاسوعا عاشورا برنامه رو ریخت خب عالیه !
کارگاه رو هم از همون اول گفتم فعلا نیاز نیست/چیزی که ضروریه برگذاریه نشست هستش

----------


## SONITAJ

آقای حسین زاده لطفا آمل و بابل نه اینبار فارس.
اینم پیشنهاد من :نه تاسوعا و عاشوار که شما می فرمایید و نه دی ماه که آقای شهرکی می فرمایند آذرماه که وسط این دو موضوع هست .نه امتحانات دوستان هست و نه کسی به خاطر عزاداری امام حسین (ع) توی این دو روز دچار مشکل نمیشه و دل چرکین نیست که عزاداری نمیره .تاریخش را شماها تعیین کنید.
تاسوعا و عاشورا نمیشه از سالن آمفی تئاتر اینجا استفاده کرد چرا که همایش شب شعر عاشورا توی فارس این دوره توی  پاسارگاد  برگزار میشه.برای این دو روز نمی تونم کار کنم توی شهرم. ولی می تونم از نفوذم روی گروهی از مسئولین آموزشی شهرم برای حمایت از نهاد برنامه نویسان ایران و جاانداختنش توی ذهن دانشجویان مرتبط با رشته های کامپیوتر توی پاسارگاد و مرودشت استفاده کنم.
ولی لطفا اینبار شمال نه.خواهش می کنم. 
کاری به بحث کارگاه ها ندارم ولی جلب حمایت دانشگاهها میتونه به ایران نهاد کمک کنه و به نفع ایران نهاد و اعضاش خواهد بود و ظرف چند روز اتفاق نمی افته باید از جایی شروع کنیم و دانشگاههای شهرهای کوچک می تونه شروع خوبی باشه .قبول ندارید؟از یه گام کوچک بریم سراغ گامهای بزرگتر

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خانم سونیتاج من پیشنهاد دادم اصرار نیست
میتونیم تو فارس هم حساب کنیم
اگه همه چیز اوکی باشه

یه خبرخ وب هم بدم با آقای آرش سوری مجری برنامه بروز کانال 3 ( جمعه ها ) که تو استارتاپ ویکند بابلسر اومده بودند در مورد نهاد صحبت هایی و داشتم و ایشاللاه قول بگیرم برای اینکه تو برنامه هاشون بزارند نهاد و برای ما رسانه ای کنند 
براشون جالب بوده اقدام ما !

----------


## MMSHFE

راستشو بخواین وقتی دیدم نشست تهران توی تاسوعا و عاشورا و جمعه بعدش لغو شد، برای اون هفته برنامه ریختم که هم پکیج Yii رو کامل کنم و هم اینکه سری به شیراز بزنم. دارم خودمو منتقل میکنم به شیراز تا اگه خدا بخواد اولین شعبه رسمی ایران نهاد رو اونجا راه اندازی کنم و بعدش کم کم بقیه شعب افتتاح بشن. درمورد جزئیات مکان و فعالیتهایی که قراره انجام بشه، فعلاً چیزی نمیتونم بگم تا وقتی که برای خودم یکسری چیزها مشخص بشه. توی آذرماه یک مشکل عمده داریم و اونهم اینه که اصلاً تعطیلی توش نیست و بنابراین طبیعتاً حضور خیلیها سخت میشه. اما توی دیماه دو تاریخ مناسب هست. یکی همون 10 تا 13 دیماه که میشه 4 روز و یکی هم 27 تا 29 دیماه هست که میشه 3 روز. لطفاً یکی از این دو تاریخ رو انتخاب کنید. بالأخره توی هرکدوم از اونها یکسری از افراد مشکل برای حضور دارن ولی فکر کنم اولی با توجه به اینکه زمان در دسترس ما 4 روز میشه و توی فرجه ها هست و نه توی زمان برگزاری خود امتحانات، مشکلات کمتری ایجاد میکنه. مکان رو هم اگه اجازه بدین، این بار شیراز بگذاریم چون توی نشستهای قبلی، تعداد زیادی از شرکت کنندگان از اصفهان و شهرهای جنوبی کشور بودن و فکر میکنم شیراز به نوعی مرکزیت داشته باشه. بقیه دوستان حاضر در نشستهای قبلی هم نشون دادن که اگه توی اقیانوس آرام هم نشست بگذاریم، کم نمیگذارن و تشریف میارن. درصورت موافقت، زودتر اعلام کنید تا هماهنگیهای لازم برای سالن و... توسط شیرازیهای عزیز انجام بشه.

----------


## Veteran

نظره من 10 تا 13 دی ماه

----------


## SlowCode

من تو هیچ کدوم از این تاریخ ها امتحان ندارم. هر کدومشون انخاب بشه میام.
ولی در مورد مکان نشست فکر کنم اگه مرکز باشه بهتره. چون شمال واسه بعضی از دوستان احتمالا دور بشه.
اصفهان یا شیراز فرقی نداره.(خدایا دوباره باید 16.5 ساعت باید بشینم تو اوتوبوس :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## ***BiDaK***

منم احتمالا یه 24 ساعتی باید توو راه باشم :لبخند گشاده!: 
هر کدوم ازین تاریخ ها مشخص شد میام.
ولی زودتر تعداد مشخص بشه تا بقیه هم که دقیقه نودن سریعتر ثبت نام کنن.

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام
منم با هیچ کدوم از تاریخ ها (انشاءالله) مشکلی ندارم 
همچنین درمورد مکان هم که به طبع شیراز باشه یه چند ساعتی نزدیکتر میشم نسبت به اصفهان

اما در مورد تبلیغات واقعا حق میدم به آقا مهرداد خیلی داره کوتاهی میشه
بنده به عنوان عضو کوچیک نهاد از همین الان میرم توی انواع و اقسام سایت های آگهی اسم ایران نهاد رو جا می ندازم

همگی موفق باشید
فعلا یاعلی

----------


## Jarvis

منم همونطور که قبلا عرض کردم کلا با چیزی مشکل ندارم و هر جا باشه میام .. همون تاریخی که جناب شهرکی هم فرمودند برام فرقی نمیکنه...

----------


## qartalonline

من 10 تا 13 دی میتونم شرکت کنم، اصفهان باشه واسه من بهتره(نزدیکتره) ولی شیراز هم باشه عیبی نداره.

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً برای تبلیغات و... یکم دست نگه دارین. بگذارین یکی دو هفته دیگه که شرکت ثبت شد، شروع کنید. فعلاً بهتره سروصدا به پا نکنیم. یه مقدار بهم حق بدین که محتاط جلو برم چون چندین مورد تا حالا برای ثبت شرکت کارشکنی شده. بعد از ثبت، از خجالت همه در میایم. آقا مهرداد شما هم اگه امکان داره با اون آقا که توی برنامه بروز هست صحبت کنید ببینید میشه مصاحبه تلویزیونی داشته باشیم؟ فکر کنم تا وقتی که جواب بدن و نوبت مصاحبه بدن، شرکت ثبت شده باشه.

----------


## colors

منم با تاریخ 10 تا 13 دی ماه موافقم.
ولی آقا ما که نمیریم سرکشی به فامیل که هر بار بریم یه سمت ایران! الان برای من 1100 کیلومتر راه هااا! بحث 20 ساعت تو اتوبوس بودن نیست ولی این راه و مسافت طولانی پر از خطر و دردسره.* لطفا همون اصفهان برگذار کنیم که مرکزیت داره.*

ضمنا چون قبلا یه بار نشست تو اصفهان برگذار شده و دوستانی حظور داشتن, آشنایی بیشتری داریم و به نظرم تا اون موقع اگرهم سرد نشه آب سی و سه پل هم برگشته و میریم کنار آب واسه شمام و نهار  :چشمک:

----------


## qartalonline

اصفهان باشه بهتره واسه من حدودا *500* کیلومتر نزدیکتره!

----------


## MMSHFE

> ولی آقا ما که نمیریم سرکشی به فامیل که هر بار بریم یه سمت ایران!


 یکی از هدفهای نهاد همینه که مستقیماً با برنامه نویسان هر شهر توی شهر خودشون دیدار داشته باشیم. شرایط شهرهای مختلف رو ببینیم. مشکلاتشون رو از نزدیک مشاهده کنیم وگرنه میشه مثل مشکلاتی که از نزدیک توی زاهدان و سایر شهرهای مرزی باهاشون درگیر بودیم و توی رسانه ها میگفتن همه جا امن و امانه! بودجه واسه کارهای اساسی نمیدادن چون توی پایتخت، اون مشکلات حل شده بود و فکر نمیکردن کسی یه گوشه ایران ممکنه چنین مشکلاتی ممکنه داشته باشه. شاید الآن گفتن این حرفها بنظر شعار بیاد ولی شما اینطور حساب کنید که کمترین امتیاز نشستهای دوره ای در شهرهای مختلف اینه که جاهای مختلف کشورمون رو که اینهمه توریستها دارن میبینن و خودمون هنوز نرفتیم، میتونیم مشاهده کنیم. ضمناً آب زاینده رود (سی و سه پل آب نداره)، فقط دو سه ماه از سال اونهم توی بهار و اوایل تابستان وارد اصفهان میشه و بقیه سال، خشکه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> لطفاً برای تبلیغات و... یکم دست نگه دارین. بگذارین یکی دو هفته دیگه که شرکت ثبت شد، شروع کنید. فعلاً بهتره سروصدا به پا نکنیم. یه مقدار بهم حق بدین که محتاط جلو برم چون چندین مورد تا حالا برای ثبت شرکت کارشکنی شده. بعد از ثبت، از خجالت همه در میایم. آقا مهرداد شما هم اگه امکان داره با اون آقا که توی برنامه بروز هست صحبت کنید ببینید میشه مصاحبه تلویزیونی داشته باشیم؟ فکر کنم تا وقتی که جواب بدن و نوبت مصاحبه بدن، شرکت ثبت شده باشه.


 پیگیرم انشا الله جواب بده بتونیم رسانه ای بشیم

----------


## colors

> یکی از هدفهای نهاد همینه که مستقیماً با برنامه نویسان هر شهر توی شهر خودشون دیدار داشته باشیم. شرایط شهرهای مختلف رو ببینیم. مشکلاتشون رو از نزدیک مشاهده کنیم وگرنه میشه مثل مشکلاتی که از نزدیک توی زاهدان و سایر شهرهای مرزی باهاشون درگیر بودیم و توی رسانه ها میگفتن همه جا امن و امانه! بودجه واسه کارهای اساسی نمیدادن چون توی پایتخت، اون مشکلات حل شده بود و فکر نمیکردن کسی یه گوشه ایران ممکنه چنین مشکلاتی ممکنه داشته باشه. شاید الآن گفتن این حرفها بنظر شعار بیاد ولی شما اینطور حساب کنید که کمترین امتیاز نشستهای دوره ای در شهرهای مختلف اینه که جاهای مختلف کشورمون رو که اینهمه توریستها دارن میبینن و خودمون هنوز نرفتیم، میتونیم مشاهده کنیم. ضمناً آب زاینده رود (سی و سه پل آب نداره)، فقط دو سه ماه از سال اونهم توی بهار و اوایل تابستان وارد اصفهان میشه و بقیه سال، خشکه.


بله موافقم, ولی تو این شرایط سخت شروع به کار نهاد که حتی تعدادی از اعضا هنوزهم اعتماد کافی به نهاد ندارن و براشون مهم نیست که بیان یا نیان و به نظرم بهتره بهترین مکان رو از هر نظر رو انتخاب کنیم که حداقل کمی بچه هارو بیشتر ترغیب کنیم.
حالا همین بحث اول فعالیت بودن برای بررسی مشکلات اعضا در شهرهای مختلف هم صدق میکنه. ما فعلا نه شرکت رو ثبت کردیم و نه فعلا درآمد و فعالیتی داریم که بخوایم شهرگردی کنیم. حالا اگر بازم بگیم اینارو رفع کردیم و مشکلی نیست, مثلا ما در بابل چی رو بررسی کردیم!(منظور مشکلات برنامه نویسان که فرمودین).
در هر صورت بنده شخصا مشکلی برای حظور ندارم و دیدگاه هم کلی بود. ضمنا نشست اول هم که تعداد زیادی از افراد حظور نداشتن و شاید مشتاق حظور در اصفهان باشن.

ایشالا نشست بعدی کردستان! 

این آب سی و سه پل هم قراره شده تا چند هفته آینده برگرده, شاید که اخبار 20:30  دروغ نگه  :قهقهه:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من امتحانا ارشدم 21 تا 1 بهمن ماه هست + اینکه آخر دی ماه هم استارتاپ ساری داریم
کلا دی ماه خیلی پر حاشیه هست 
حتی اگه از روزا غیر دی بخوایم 1 رز مرخصی بگیرن کارمند ها باز هم فک کنم شرایط بهتری باشه برای همه
اما بین این انتخاب ها من 10 تا 13 باز برام بهتره با اینکه تو فرجه هست
حق هم بدین که دوره ارشد هست و هزینه 2 میلیونی :دی
و ما هم که کل ترم دنبال کارای غیر از درس هستیم ( کار تخصص ... ) حد اقل فرجه مال درس باشه چون شب امتحان وقت نمیشه یه کتاب رفرنس 500 صفحه ای و خوند

----------


## omidabedi

با سلام
از اونجا که بحث سر شیراز  :قلب:  شد منم به نوبت خودم بعنوان عضو کوچکی از جامعه ی open source و برنامه نویس برای هماهنگی و رزرو مکان برای برگزاری نشست و اسکان بچه ها در صورتی که با شیراز موافقت بشه اماذگی خودمو اعلام میکنم.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
آقای شهرکی شما هفته آینده 2شنبه یا سه شنبه شیراز هستید؟چهارشنبه تا جمعه تعطیلات هست و شما باید قبل از تعطیلات وارد شیراز شوید. امکانش هست سه شنبه شما را توی شیراز ببینم؟اینجوری بهتر میشه با شما صحبت کرد؟

----------


## SONITAJ

> $ M 3 H R D A D $:





> یه خبرخ وب هم بدم با آقای آرش سوری مجری برنامه بروز کانال 3 ( جمعه ها ) که تو استارتاپ ویکند بابلسر اومده بودند در مورد نهاد صحبت هایی و داشتم و ایشاللاه قول بگیرم برای اینکه تو برنامه هاشون بزارند نهاد و برای ما رسانه ای کنند 
> براشون جالب بوده اقدام ما !


بخاطر این خبر خوبتون ممنونم
امیدوارم بی احترامی نکرده باشم.من هم میدونم شما پیشنهاد دادید.
تلاش می کنیم همه چی عالی باشه خصوصا که از هفته آینده خود آقای شهرکی هم توی فارس هستند و بهتر می تونند کارها را مدیریت کنند.

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش من هفته آینده شیراز هستم ولی حقیقتش فکر نمیکنم بتونیم حضوراً ملاقات داشته باشیم چون از یکطرف دنبال کارهای شرکت و ازطرف دیگه هم درگیر کارهای پیدا کردن و خرید منزل و... هستم. بنابراین فکر میکنم بتونیم تلفنی در تماس باشیم و هماهنگیهای لازم رو انجام بدیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

> ما فعلا نه شرکت رو ثبت کردیم و نه فعلا درآمد و فعالیتی داریم که بخوایم شهرگردی کنیم.


خبر خوب و غافلگیر کننده برای اعضای نهاد اینکه شرکت ثبت شده و دنبال کارهای ثبت Brand هستم. البته با آقا مهرداد یکسری صحبتها خواهیم داشت مبنی بر اضافه شدن اسامی اعضا به شرکت که طی تماس تلفنی، مطرح خواهد شد.
درمورد درآمد هم توی نشست، سیستم گردش مالی نهاد رو که آماده شده، معرفی میکنم. نگران درآمد نباشین.

----------


## Veteran

> ضمناً آب زاینده رود (سی و سه پل آب نداره)، فقط دو سه ماه از سال اونهم  توی بهار و اوایل تابستان وارد اصفهان میشه و بقیه سال، خشکه.


انشاالله که همونم خشک بشه ! چراکه این وسط حق مردم خوزستان ضایع میشه  :چشمک: 
خدا لعنت کنه باعث و بانی این کارها ! مردم خوزستان روی طلا نشستن اما وضعیت مردمش در بدترین شرایط هست


> خبر خوب و غافلگیر کننده برای اعضای نهاد اینکه شرکت ثبت شده و دنبال کارهای ثبت Brand هستم.


خب خدارو شکر که بالاخره ثبت شد/

----------


## MMSHFE

> انشاالله که همونم خشک بشه ! چرا که این وسط حق مردم خوزستان ضایع میشه 
> خدا لعنت کنه باعث و بانی این کارها ! مردم خوزستان روی طلا نشستن اما وضعیت مردمش در بدترین شرایط هست


 این مسائل چه ربطی به این تاپیک داره؟!

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام ممنونم آقای شهرکی باشه من با شما تماس میگیرم ولی شماره شمارا گم کردم لطفا برام پیام خصوصی می فرمایید.
شیراز هم مثل دیگر شهرهای بزرگ قیمت منزل فوق العاده نجومی هست به این راحتی منزل نمی شه خرید.آرزو می کنم دچار مشکل نشوید.(امیدوارم از این صحبتم ناراحت نشوید.)

----------


## MMSHFE

> بله موافقم, ولی تو این شرایط سخت شروع به کار نهاد که حتی تعدادی از اعضا هنوزهم اعتماد کافی به نهاد ندارن و براشون مهم نیست که بیان یا نیان و به نظرم بهتره بهترین مکان رو از هر نظر رو انتخاب کنیم که حداقل کمی بچه هارو بیشتر ترغیب کنیم.


 فکر کنم دیگه وقتشه که تعارف رو کنار بگذاریم. هر کسی که به نهاد اعتماد نداره یا براش مهم نیست که بیاد یا نیاد، میتونه توی پیام خصوصی اعلام کنه تا از سیستم بدون ناراحتی حذف بشه. کارت دعوت برای کسی نفرستادیم. همه باید به این باور برسن که فعالیتشون توی نهاد بخاطر خودشونه نه نفع رسوندن به نهاد. درمورد ترغیب کردن با شما موافقم ولی راهش این نیست که نشستها رو جلوی در خونه هرکدوم از اعضا برگزار کنیم. هرجا نهاد نشست برگزار کرد، هرکی تونست میاد (بجز هیئت مدیره و مؤسس و مدیران دپارتمانها که باید بیان). البته کارهایی هم برای ترغیب داره انجام میشه: کارگاههای آموزشی، توزیع DVDهای حاوی eBook و نرم افزار بین شرکت کنندگان بطور رایگان و... که خودتون میدونید هزینه کمی نداره.

----------


## MMSHFE

> مثلا ما در بابل چی رو بررسی کردیم!(منظور مشکلات برنامه نویسان که فرمودین).


 هدف از نشست بابل، رفع مشکلات برنامه نویسان نبوده. نشستهایی که تا الآن داشتیم، درخصوص راه اندازی خود نهاد بوده نه اینکه اهداف نهاد چطور بدست بیاد و الآن که نهاد ثبت شده، نشستها درخصوص نحوه فعالیت و تشریح برنامه ها و سیاستهای کاری برای اعضای محترم برگزار خواهد شد. این موارد هم که مشخص شد، نشستهای دوره ای برای بررسی مشکلات و صحبت درخصوص راهکارهای لازم برای برون رفت از وضعیتهای احیاناً پیچیده ای که در مواجهه با مشکلات بیرونی (کارشکنیها) و مشکلات درونی (اعضای کم تجربه و متوقع و...) با اونها مواجه میشیم، برگزار میکنیم. مطمئن باشید همه چیز طبق یک برنامه ریزی دقیق پیش میره. منتها بعضیها صبرشون یکم کمه و انتظار دارن همین که عضو نهاد شدن، حساب بانکیشون پر بشه که باید اعلام کنم از این خبرها نیست. درسته نهاد قراره به اعضا سود برسونه ولی باید اعضا هم وفاداریشون رو ثابت کنن. اینطور نباشه که تا وقتی نهاد بهشون سود میرسونه عضو نهاد باشن و اگه یه وقت بخاطر برخی مسائل، مدتی پروژه گیرشون نیومد، اعصاب همه رو با حرفها و رفتارهاشون خرد کنن (روی صحبتم با هیچ فرد خاصی نیست و کلی صحبت میکنم).

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان نشست سوم در شیراز در تاریخهای 10 و 11 و 12 دیماه قطعی شده و درحال صحبت برای مکان برگزاری نشست هستیم که متعاقباً اعلام خواهد شد. روز 13 دیماه هم که جمعه است، نشست نداریم تا بتونید برای بازدید از جاهای دیدنی شیراز استفاده کنید یا دوستانی که راهشون کمی دورتره، برای بازگشت به شهرشون وقت کافی داشته باشن. بنابراین تقریباً 2 ماه وقت دارین که 75 هزار تومان هزینه نشست رو تهیه کنید. دوستانی هم که برای نشست تهران ثبت نام کرده بودن و هنوز پولشون رو پس نگرفتن، درصورت تمایل بهم با پیام خصوصی اطلاع بدن تا برای نشست شیراز درنظر گرفته بشه. ببینیم برای شیراز چقدر متقاضی خواهیم داشت. دوستانی هم که میخوان ثبت نام کنن، لطفاً برای روزهای آخر نگذارین و از الآن ثبت نام کنید تا کسانی که هم کمی تردید دارن، با دیدن جمعیت ثبت نام شده، ترغیب بشن و اونها هم ثبت نام کنن.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام
این هم سایت شهرداری شیراز توی اون تمام مکانهای تاریخی، دیدنی و هتلها،مهمانسراها و هرچیزی که بخواهید هست (البته چندماهی میشه که اپدیتش نکرده اند) ولی لیست مهمانسراها با آدرس و شماره تلفنها برای اسکان دوستان هست می تونید تماس بگیرید و درباره اقامت صحبت کنید و شرایط آنها را بشنوید. اکثرا این مهمانسراها اطراف شاهچراغ و آستانه (حرم سید علاء الدین شیراز) هستند . این هم لینکش:
http://www.eshiraz.ir
توی سایت شهرداری شیراز:*مراکز خدماتی شیراز-گردشگری تمام هتلها و مسافر خانه ها ومهمانسرا ها را با آدرس و تلفن* نوشته شده.

----------


## Jarvis

الان برای پرداخت هزینه چقدر واریز کنیم ؟ از همون پرداخت آنلاین استفاده کنیم ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

همون 75 هزار تومان باید واریز بشه (برای هر روز 25 هزار تومان) بله از همون درگاه میتونید استفاده کنید.

----------


## omidabedi

ایا محل برگزاری نشست در شیراز رزرو شده اقای شهرکی؟

----------


## MMSHFE

هنوز نه ولی درحال مذاکره هستیم. علاوه بر شما یکنفر دیگه از دوستان هم پیگیر هستن. لطفاً بنده رو در جریان جزئیات بگذارین تا بهترین موقعیت رو انتخاب کنیم و مکان نشست قطعی بشه. با تشکر

----------


## omidabedi

فکر کنم یکی از اعضا پست داده بود که جا تعیین شده الان نمیبینم پستش رو فکر کنم ویرایش کرده !! گفتم اگر تعیین شده دیگه دنبالش نگردیم.
همونطور که گفتم مکان نشست و اسکان عزیزان باید جوری باشه که مشکل رفت و امد نداشته باشن و از لحاظ کیفی درخور اعضاء نهاد باشه.
در هفته ی اینده قرار هست که با رئیس بخش IT صحبت کنم که اگر بشه هم محل برگزاری نشست و کارگاه اموزشی رو بدن هم خوابگاه در اختیارمون بزارن.
خدا رو شکر وقت زیاد هست پس بهترین موقعیت رو باید در نظر بگیریم.

----------


## qartalonline

البته هزینه مناسب فراموش نشه :D

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام آقای عاب*دی مرکزit شیراز بد مسیر ه*ست و به خاطر یک سری کارهای عمرانی اون اطراف بهم ریخته و باید از مسیرهای دیگه رفت و برای دوستانی که با شیراز آشنا نیستند مشکل درست میشه. 
من امروز سراغ چندتا از فرهنگ سراهای دیگه هم رفتم اکثرا توی اوج ترافیک شیراز قراردارند.جایی که پیشنهاد من هست80درصد قطعی هست و لی وقتی گفتم قراره توی 3روز تعطیلی برگزار بشه همه مسئولین این چند فرهنگ سرا اعلام کردند باید با اداره فرهنگ و ارشاد شیراز وشهرداری صحبت کنند برامون مجوز بگیرندقول بهم دادند مکان را به ما اجاره بدهندباید تا فردا عصر صبر کنیم.
توی تالار پارک آزادی هم همایش هست و نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد.
به جز مرکز it پیشنهاد شما چی هست؟

----------


## omidabedi

> سلام آقای عاب*دی مرکزit شیراز بد مسیر ه*ست و به خاطر یک سری کارهای عمرانی اون اطراف بهم ریخته و باید از مسیرهای دیگه رفت و برای دوستانی که با شیراز آشنا نیستند مشکل درست میشه. 
> من امروز سراغ چندتا از فرهنگ سراهای دیگه هم رفتم اکثرا توی اوج ترافیک شیراز قراردارند.جایی که پیشنهاد من هست80درصد قطعی هست و لی وقتی گفتم قراره توی 3روز تعطیلی برگزار بشه همه مسئولین این چند فرهنگ سرا اعلام کردند باید با اداره فرهنگ و ارشاد شیراز وشهرداری صحبت کنند برامون مجوز بگیرندقول بهم دادند مکان را به ما اجاره بدهندباید تا فردا عصر صبر کنیم.
> توی تالار پارک آزادی هم همایش هست و نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد.
> به جز مرکز it پیشنهاد شما چی هست؟


با سلام
مشکل همین تعطیلات هست.
اموزشگاه ها که اکثرا زیر نظر فنی حرفه ای هست.
در مورد مرکز ای تی هم اگر بهمون با خوابگاه بدن فکر نکنم بد باشه.
بیشتر مسافرخانه ها هم همون مرکز شهر هست که قیمتشون مناسبه
یا حداقل بهمون معرفی نامه بدن که تو تعطیلات مشکلی نباشه
کلا باید فکر یجا باشیم که حداقل یه ویدئو پرژکتور + صندلی به تعداد داشته باشه توی فرهنگسرا ها کلا جای مناسبی نیست.
اما خب تا نشست وقت زیاد هست حتما پیگر یه جای خوب و مناسب هستم.
نظر من بیشتر رو اموزشگاه ها هست که بعضیاشون واقعا دندون گرد هستن نمیشه باهاشون کنار اومد.

----------


## Jarvis

به نظر من اگه یه جایی هم پیدا کنید که بد مسیر باشه ولی جای خوبی و به قول خودتون خوابگاه هم داشته باشه می ارزه به این که مسیرش خوب باشه و دردسر جا داشته باشیم!
به حال ممنون از زحماتتون

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
لطفا بچه های اهل فارس وشیراز اعلام حضور می کنند ما باید باهم صحبت کنیم و با کمک هم یه جایی مناسب را پیدا کنیم.
یا حداقل ایمیل یا شماره ایی می ذارید تا من بتونم با شما تماس بگیرم.

----------


## SONITAJ

> مشکل همین تعطیلات هست.
> اموزشگاه ها که اکثرا زیر نظر فنی حرفه ای هست.
> در مورد مرکز ای تی هم اگر بهمون با خوابگاه بدن فکر نکنم بد باشه.
> بیشتر مسافرخانه ها هم همون مرکز شهر هست که قیمتشون مناسبه
> یا حداقل بهمون معرفی نامه بدن که تو تعطیلات مشکلی نباشه
> کلا باید فکر یجا باشیم که حداقل یه ویدئو پرژکتور + صندلی به تعداد داشته باشه توی فرهنگسرا ها کلا جای مناسبی نیست.
> اما خب تا نشست وقت زیاد هست حتما پیگر یه جای خوب و مناسب هستم.
> نظر من بیشتر رو اموزشگاه ها هست که بعضیاشون واقعا دندون گرد هستن نمیشه باهاشون کنار اومد.


من قبول دارم مشکل همین تعطیلات هست و چون اکثر مکانها و فرهنگسراهای شیراز وابسته به ارگانهای دولتی اند در صورتی معرفی نامه می دهند که جزاعضای همان ارگان باشید یا دوست یا آشنایی توی اون ارگان داشته باشید. و بخاطر تعطیلات تمام ارگانهای دولتی تعطیل هستند و برای تعطیلات مجوز صادر نمی کنند.
یک مشکل دیگه هم برای تعطیلات هست و اون هم ابلاغیه جدید فرمانداری و شهرداری و اداره فرهنگ شیراز هست؟
من سعی میکنم ببینم می تونم از طریق شورای شهر شهرستان پاسارگاد یا اداره اموزش و پرورش معرفی نامه بگیرم؟ولی این رو نمی دونم آیا معرفی نامه هارا توی مرکز قبول می کنند یانه؟

----------


## omidabedi

هزینه ی نشست پرداخت شد.

----------


## SONITAJ

آقای عابدی هزینه چی پرداخت شد؟ هزینه سالن یا نه 75000تومان خود شما برای 3روز؟
لطفا ایمیلتون را به من بدهید؟

----------


## omidabedi

خانم sonitaj فکر کنم بیشتر به برنامه نویس سر میزنم تا به ایمیلم  :لبخند: 
از طریق پیام خصوصی در خدمتتون هستم.

----------


## Jarvis

> اقای sonitaj فکر کنم بیشتر به برنامه نویس سر میزنم تا به ایمیلم


 جسارت نباشه ... ولی ایشون خانم هستند! :)

----------


## omidabedi

> جسارت نباشه ... ولی ایشون خانم هستند! :)


چه اتفاق نادری :)
از کجا فهمیدید ؟؟  :متفکر:  :متفکر:   :چشمک: 
تصحیح میکنم.خانم sonitaj

----------


## SONITAJ

> جسارت نباشه ... ولی ایشون خانم هستند! :)


ممنونم آقای صالحی 



> چه اتفاق نادری :)


این اتفاق نادر بخاطر این هست که توی ایران همه چی را مختص آقایون می دوندو اینکه یک خانم می خواهد برنامه نویس بشه،همه تعجب می کنند میشه اتفاق نادر :قهقهه:  :لبخند:

----------


## Jarvis

> چه اتفاق نادری :)
> از کجا فهمیدید ؟؟  
> تصحیح میکنم.خانم sonitaj


عجب ! مگه مسئله ریاضیه که از کجا فهمیدم؟! خب نام کاربریشون گویای جنسیت ایشونه دیگه .. سونیتا اسم زن نیست ؟! در اصل SONITA J هستش!
البته ایشون توی فیســــبوک هم با من در ارتباط بودن...
بیخیال ... مسئله به تاپیک ربطی نداره .. ادامش ندید لطفا  :لبخند:

----------


## omidabedi

> عجب ! مگه مسئله ریاضیه که از کجا فهمیدم؟! خب نام کاربریشون گویای جنسیت ایشونه دیگه .. سونیتا اسم زن نیست ؟! در اصل SONITA J هستش!
> البته ایشون توی فیســــبوک هم با من در ارتباط بودن...
> بیخیال ... مسئله به تاپیک ربطی نداره .. ادامش ندید لطفا


دوست عزیز جنبه شوخی داشت :) فقط همین
زیاد توجه به نام کاربریشون نکردم.

----------


## MMSHFE

طبق وعده قبلی، مجموعه آموزشی تصویری فریمورک Yii به زبان فارسی (توسط خودم) آماده عرضه شد. هزینه تهیه این مجموعه برای افراد عادی 300 هزار تومان و برای اعضای نهاد، 250 هزار تومان درنظر گرفته شده. این مجموعه شامل 13 جلسه است که از ابتدا (دانلود و نصب فریمورک) تا انجام یک پروژه کامل با فریمورک Yii و مباحث مختلفی مثل سیستم Cache و مدیریت خطاها و امنیت و... رو پوشش میده. در جریان جلسات این مجموعه، مرحله به مرحله یک پروژه واقعی با این فریمورک ساخته خواهد شد. علاقمندان میتونن هزینه رو ازطریق *سامانه پرداخت آنلاین ایران نهاد* و یا بصورت کارت به کارت به یکی از کارتهای بانکی مندرج در پست اول، واریز کنن و طی یک پیامک به شماره 30005833000333، اطلاعات پرداخت رو همراه با نشانی دقیق پستی و کد پستی 10 رقمی ارسال کنن تا این مجموعه رو درب منزل تحویل بگیرن. اطلاعات بیشتر در سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد موجوده.
-----
ضمناً تا الآن برای نشست شیراز 6 نفر ثبت نام کردن.

----------


## sh.n.n786

> طبق وعده قبلی، مجموعه آموزشی تصویری فریمورک Yii به زبان فارسی (توسط خودم) آماده عرضه شد. هزینه تهیه این مجموعه برای افراد عادی 300 هزار تومان و برای اعضای نهاد، 250 هزار تومان درنظر گرفته شده. این مجموعه شامل 13 جلسه است که از ابتدا (دانلود و نصب فریمورک) تا انجام یک پروژه کامل با فریمورک Yii و مباحث مختلفی مثل سیستم Cache و مدیریت خطاها و امنیت و... رو پوشش میده. در جریان جلسات این مجموعه، مرحله به مرحله یک پروژه واقعی با این فریمورک ساخته خواهد شد. علاقمندان میتونن هزینه رو ازطریق *سامانه پرداخت آنلاین ایران نهاد* و یا بصورت کارت به کارت به یکی از کارتهای بانکی مندرج در پست اول، واریز کنن و طی یک پیامک به شماره 30005833000333، اطلاعات پرداخت رو همراه با نشانی دقیق پستی و کد پستی 10 رقمی ارسال کنن تا این مجموعه رو درب منزل تحویل بگیرن. اطلاعات بیشتر در سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد موجوده.
> -----
> ضمناً تا الآن 3 نفر برای نشست شیراز 6 نفر ثبت نام کردن.


درود و ... 
این مجموعه آموزشی توسط بنده خریداری شد و برای کسایی که واقعا دوست دارند با یک فریم ورک حرفه ای کار کنند پیشنهاد میشه اما فقط نمی دونم الان من عضو نهاد هستم یا نه آخه به من 270 فروختند   :قهقهه:  (شوخی)

موفق باشید.

----------


## mahmod2000

تو این آموزش خودتون صحبت کردید همزمان با آموزش یا توضیحاتتون به صورت تکست هست؟

و اینکه سر فصل آموزشی ها رو جایی دارید بتونیم ببینیم
ممنون

----------


## Veteran

> ضمناً تا الآن 3 نفر برای نشست شیراز 6 نفر ثبت نام کردن.


اخر 3 نفر یا 6 نفر  :لبخند گشاده!: 
راستی منم میام  :کف کرده!:

----------


## Jarvis

منم ثبت نام کردم .. می تونید اسمم رو تو لیست ببینید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

> تو این آموزش خودتون صحبت کردید همزمان با آموزش یا توضیحاتتون به صورت تکست هست؟
> 
> و اینکه سر فصل آموزشی ها رو جایی دارید بتونیم ببینیم
> ممنون


 آموزشها Vocal هست (صحبت میشه و متنی نیست).
*سرفصل مطالب:*
آشنایی با Yii
ساختار MVC
سیستم مدیریت آدرسها در Yii
آدرس دهی مبتنی بر ارتباط اشیاء و کلاس Active Record
نصب Yii
پروژه Hello World
معرفی Gii
اضافه کردن محتوای پویا
سیستم ارتباطی بین کنترلر و مدل و ویو در MVC در Yii
برنامه مدیریت پروژه تحت وب
تشریح جزئیات و کلیات پروژه
ساختار صفحات و پوشه ها
ساخت یک برنامه جدید
ساخت دیتابیس
نحوه تعامل Yii با دیتابیسها
بررسی صحت اتصال به دیتابیس
استفاده از کنسول خط فرمان Yii
تست برنامه با استفاده از PHP Unit
ساخت CRUD در Yii
مفهوم Migration و نقش آن در ساخت دیتابیس در Yii
اصول نامگذاری در Yii
ساخت مدل و کنترلر و ویو با استفاده از Gii
اعتبارسنجی مقادیر کاربر در فرمها
طراحی Schema در دیتابیس
ساخت Relations در دیتابیس
ساخت اشیاء با کمک Relations
اصلاح دیتابیس و مدل مربوطه بعد از ساخت
مفهوم و نحوه استفاده از فیلترها در Yii
اصلاح فرمهای پیش ساخته توسط Gii
تغییر کنترلر و مدل و ویو
تفاوت کاربر مدیر و معمولی
مدیریت کاربران و سطوح دسترسی در Yii
Simple Access Control Filter
Role Based Access Control یا به اختصار RBAC و پیاده سازی آن در Yii
بررسی سطح دسترسی کاربران قبل از انجام اعمال مختلف
اضافه کردن قابلیت به پروژه با استفاده از سیستم Widget و Portlet
تولید فید RSS برای پروژه با کمک Zend Framework و نحوه ادغام Yii با سایر فریمورکها
تولید لینکهای سازگار با اصول SEO
تغییر نمای ظاهری برنامه
استفاده از قالبهای مختلف در برنامه
مفهوم و نحوه استفاده از Layout
مفهوم Module در Yii
ساخت یک ماژول جداگانه برای مدیریت سایت
آماده سازی پروژه برای ارائه نهایی
سیستم گزارش گیری (Logging) و انواع آن در Yii
سیستم مدیریت خطا
سیستم کش (Cache) و انواع مختلف آن در Yii
کاربرد APC و سیستمهای کش سمت سرور
ترفندهای بهینه سازی Performance برنامه در سرور
سخن پایانی

----------


## MMSHFE

> اخر 3 نفر یا 6 نفر 
> راستی منم میام


 الآن شدن 7 نفر

----------


## MMSHFE

لینک مستقیم ثبت نام در نشست سوم و همچنین خرید بسته آموزشی Yii توی  امضام بطور جداگانه اضافه شد. از سایر دوستان هم میخوام با درج این لینکها  در امضای خودشون، اطلاع رسانی کنن.

----------


## p30online

> طبق وعده قبلی، مجموعه آموزشی تصویری فریمورک Yii به زبان فارسی (توسط خودم) آماده عرضه شد. هزینه تهیه این مجموعه برای افراد عادی 300 هزار تومان و برای اعضای نهاد، 250 هزار تومان درنظر گرفته شده. این مجموعه شامل 13 جلسه است که از ابتدا (دانلود و نصب فریمورک) تا انجام یک پروژه کامل با فریمورک Yii و مباحث مختلفی مثل سیستم Cache و مدیریت خطاها و امنیت و... رو پوشش میده. در جریان جلسات این مجموعه، مرحله به مرحله یک پروژه واقعی با این فریمورک ساخته خواهد شد. علاقمندان میتونن هزینه رو ازطریق *سامانه پرداخت آنلاین ایران نهاد* و یا بصورت کارت به کارت به یکی از کارتهای بانکی مندرج در پست اول، واریز کنن و طی یک پیامک به شماره 30005833000333، اطلاعات پرداخت رو همراه با نشانی دقیق پستی و کد پستی 10 رقمی ارسال کنن تا این مجموعه رو درب منزل تحویل بگیرن. اطلاعات بیشتر در سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد موجوده.
> -----


 ای کاش این بحث را انتقال می دادید به یک تاپیک دیگر تا دوستان که از این آموزش استفاده می کنند اگه یه جایی مشکل داشتند سوال می کردند !حالا هر طور خود شما صلاح می دونید ! بابت زحمتی که کشیدید باز هم خیلی خیلی ممنونم !
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## MMSHFE

انجام شد. *لینک*

----------


## farzad1120

> طبق وعده قبلی، مجموعه آموزشی تصویری فریمورک Yii به زبان فارسی (توسط خودم) آماده عرضه شد. هزینه تهیه این مجموعه برای افراد عادی 300 هزار تومان و برای اعضای نهاد، 250 هزار تومان درنظر گرفته شده. این مجموعه شامل 13 جلسه است که از ابتدا (دانلود و نصب فریمورک) تا انجام یک پروژه کامل با فریمورک Yii و مباحث مختلفی مثل سیستم Cache و مدیریت خطاها و امنیت و... رو پوشش میده. در جریان جلسات این مجموعه، مرحله به مرحله یک پروژه واقعی با این فریمورک ساخته خواهد شد. علاقمندان میتونن هزینه رو ازطریق *سامانه پرداخت آنلاین ایران نهاد* و یا بصورت کارت به کارت به یکی از کارتهای بانکی مندرج در پست اول، واریز کنن و طی یک پیامک به شماره 30005833000333، اطلاعات پرداخت رو همراه با نشانی دقیق پستی و کد پستی 10 رقمی ارسال کنن تا این مجموعه رو درب منزل تحویل بگیرن. اطلاعات بیشتر در سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد موجوده.
> -----
> ضمناً تا الآن برای نشست شیراز 6 نفر ثبت نام کردن.


تو این مجموعه خیلی خوب و ساده توضیح داده شده. با تشکر از زحمات شما.

----------


## SONITAJ

ثبت نام کردم... اینم من  :چشمک: 
یه سوال:توی سامانه پرداخت آنلاین نهاد یوزر و پسورد می خواد من ایمیل و پسورد ایران نهادم را زدم ولی کار نکردچیزدیگه ایی باید بزنم که فعال بشه؟ مجبورشدم کارت به کارت کردم.

----------


## MMSHFE

نه اون ورود مربوط به مدیریت هست. شما فقط با کلیک روی دکمه پرداخت و تکمیل فرم، باید مبلغ رو واریز کنید. تا الآن 8 نفر ثبت نام کردن.

----------


## MMSHFE

راستی یادم رفت بگم، کسانی که مجموعه آموزش Yii رو خریداری میکنن، اون رو در قالب یک USB Flash Memory با ظرفیت 8 گیگابایت (بعنوان هدیه) دریافت خواهند کرد.

----------


## MMSHFE

خوشبختانه تونستم با یک شرکت برای تکثیر و توزیع پکیج قرارداد ببندم و این  پکیج برروی DVD آماده عرضه شده و قیمت پکیج آموزش Yii برای افراد عادی 75 هزار تومان و اعضای نهاد 50 هزار تومان شد. امیدوارم این تغییر قیمت باعث استقبال بیشتر افراد بشه.

----------


## mahmod2000

برای واریز وجه قیمت جدید باید باز از سامانه اقدام کنیم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بله. قیمتهای سامانه اصلاح شده.

----------


## omidabedi

اقای شهرکی من اطلاعات لازم برای عضویت در نهاد رو براتون ایمیل کردم هنوز توی دیتابیس نهاد ثبت نشده ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

از کلیه اعضای محترم ایران نهاد تقاضا میکنم که  برای خارج کردن شماره از بلک لیست مخابرات (فعال کردن پیامکهای تبلیغاتی)، از خطوط همراه اول عدد 2 رو به شماره 8999 و برای خطوط  ایرانسل عدد 1 رو به 5005 ارسال کنید. در غیر اینصورت پیامکهای ایران نهاد به دست شما نخواهد رسید.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز درسته که تاریخ نشست توی دیماه هست ولی قرار شد دیگه ثبت نام رو نگذارین برای روزهای آخر تا کسانی که کمی تردید دارن هم با دیدن جمعیتی که قراره دور هم جمع بشن، انگیزه بیشتری برای مشارکت پیدا کنن. ضمناً توصیه میکنم این نشست رو ا دست ندین چون خیلی از صحبتهای مهم مثل سیاستهای سودرسانی نهاد و سیستم گردش و توزیع درآمد و نحوه توزیع پروژه ها و سیستم آموزشی و کلی مباحث دیگه توی نشست قراره مطرح بشه. پس یه جورایی حضور همه کسانی که به نهاد برای تغییر اوضاع کاریشون دل بستن، ضروریه. کماکان تعداد شرکت کنندگان 7 نفره.

----------


## Jarvis

چند تا پست قبل گفتید تعداد ثبت نام کنندگان 8 نفره .. الان شد 7 نفر ؟!!!

----------


## MMSHFE

اون هفت نفر با من و آقا مهرداد بود، این 8 نفر بدون ما دو تا  :لبخند گشاده!: 
کلاً تا الآن 10 نفر توی نشست حاضر خواهند بود (با من و آقا مهرداد)

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام
من فعلا دستم خالیه اما تا اوایل ماه بعد (آذر) حتما ثبت نام می کنم
یعنی دقیقا آخرای هفته ی آینده!

----------


## omidabedi

اقای شهرکی در مورد مکان نشست نیاز به برگه ی ارم دار هست.
باید توضیحی کوچک در مورد نهاد و رسمیت اون بدید.
تعداد روز ها و ساعات
امکانات درخواستی
ظرفیت مکان
امکانات اضافی (خوابگاه و ....)

چند نکته:
1.توی درخواست بطور حتم ننویسید که مثلا حتما خوابگاه میخوایم یا حتما....
مثلا بنویسید (ببخشید که اینجوری میگم): برای اسکان اعضا اگر امکان پذیر هست مساعدتی بفرمایید
اینجوری درخواستمون رو احتمالش کمتره رد کنن.
درمورد اینکه از اعضا بابت کلاسا هزینه دریافت میشه هم چیزی نگید چون به این بخش مربوط نمیشه و باید با مرکز ای تی صحبت بشه.
اینارو توضیح بدید برای من بفرستید تا پیگیر مکان نشست باشم اگر هنوز قطعی نشده.
ظاهرا طی اخرین صحبتی که با هم داشتیم مکان نشست شهرک صدرا بوده که ظاهرا گفتن رایگان در اختیار ما میزارن
لطفا در این مورد توضیح بدید
با تشکر

----------


## MMSHFE

مکان نشست قطعی نبوده و نیست. دانشگاه آزاد شهرک صدرا گفته اگه بخواین، مکان نشست رو رایگان در اختیار میگذارن که البته بدون اسکان هست و از شهر هم تقریباً 45 دقیقه فاصله داره. متن نامه رو در سربرگ رسمی براتون ایمیل میکنم تا درصورتی که دیدین مشکلی نداره، Print بگیرین و تحویل بدین.

----------


## omidabedi

متشکر میشم.

----------


## omidabedi

در ضمن درخواست رو بصورت doc بفرستید چون ممکن هست بخوام برای چندجا دیگه هم استفاده کنم نیاز به ویرایش داشته باشه.
ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

از اونجا که نامه در سربرگ رسمی نوشته میشه، امکان ارسال بصورت فایل Word رو ندارم چون باید نامه ها شماره بخورن و در دفتر اندیکاتور ثبت بشن. ضمن عرض شرمندگی، نامه رو بصورت تصویر (البته با کیفیت خوب) براتون میفرستم. امیدوارم ناراحت نشین و شرایط و ملزومات مکاتبات اداری رو درک کنید.

----------


## Jarvis

خب جناب عابدی شما مشخصات نامه ها رو بدید به آقای شهرکی تا طبق مشخصات براتون نامه صادر کنن

----------


## omidabedi

> خب جناب عابدی شما مشخصات نامه ها رو بدید به آقای شهرکی تا طبق مشخصات براتون نامه صادر کنن


مشخصات رو دادم
چون فقط روی یکجا حساب نکردم و دارم با چند جا دیگه هم مکاتبه میکنم گفتم فرم خام و قابل ویرایش باشه.

----------


## Jarvis

> مشخصات رو دادم
> چون فقط روی یکجا حساب نکردم و دارم با چند جا دیگه هم مکاتبه میکنم گفتم فرم خام و قابل ویرایش باشه.


میدونم .. منم منظورم این بود که مشخصات هر نامه رو بصورت جداگانه بهشون بدید... تا نامه جداگانه براتون صادر کنن. مثلا محل A یه سری مشخصات داره .. محل B و...

----------


## omidabedi

منظورتونو متوجه شدم.خواستم دیگه برای هرجا نخوام به ایشون پیام خصوصی بدم چون سرشون شلوغه :)

یکجا پیدا شده هم از نظز مکانی هم از نظر محیط و هم ظرفیت (حدود 35 نفر) مناسب نشست هست و فقط ویدئو پرژکشن نداره که اونم جور میشه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خواستم از زحمات جناب آقای عابدی و خانم جعفری اگه اشتباه نکنم و کلیه دوستانی که برای نشست شیراز در حال برنامه ریزی و زحمت هستند تشکر کنم

----------


## omidabedi

خواهش میکنم.تنها کمکی هست که از ما برای این جامعه ی تازه متولد شده بر میاد و دریغ نمیکنیم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اون هفت نفر با من و آقا مهرداد بود، این 8 نفر بدون ما دو تا 
> کلاً تا الآن *10 نفر* توی نشست حاضر خواهند بود (*با من و آقا مهرداد*)


منو سبحانو جزو آمار حساب کردید؟فک کنم 12 نفریم

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
آقای شهرکی شما نامه را فکس کردید؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> منو سبحانو جزو آمار حساب کردید؟فک کنم 12 نفریم


 با حساب شما دو نفر شدیم 10 نفر. 2 نفر انصراف دادن.

----------


## MMSHFE

> سلام 
> آقای شهرکی شما نامه را فکس کردید؟


 راستش هنوز نه. متنش آماده است ولی منتظرم آقای عابدی اطلاعات مرکز IT رو برام بفرستن چون خوابگاه هم میتونه در اختیار بگذاره و همزمان برای هر دو بفرستیم ببینیم شرایط کدوم یکی بهتر میشه چون دانشگاه صدرا خوابگاه نداره و از شهر هم 45 دقیقه دوره و درمقابل مرکز IT این مشکلات رو نداره ولی هزینه بیشتری باید پرداخت کنیم. میخوام ببینم کدوم بهتره.

----------


## Veteran

زیاد روی اینکه چند نفر شرکت میکنن بحث نکنیم بهتره به نظرم،اصلا چه لزومی داره که تعداد شرکت کنندگان بالا باشه ؟
نذری که نمیخوایم بدیم،میخوایم یکم صحبت کنیم
ی کاری قراره انجام بشه که به نفع همه هست ! حالا در کنار این مورد یک کارگاه هایی هم برگذار میشه تا دوستان انگیزه داشته باشن بیان/پکیج اموزشی هم که قیمت کاهش پیدا کرد به لطف اقای شهرکی
حالا که خودشون نمیخوان خب دیگه چرا خودمون رو اذیت کنیم ! اگر به بحث امار باشه خب من میتونم بچه های محله رو هم بیارم ! با فرض اینکه برنامه نویسن ! اما اومدنشون چه فایده ؟ باید بیایم 1 روز به نشست اضاف کنیم تا بهشون توضیح بدیم که جریان چیه اصلا چرا میخوایم اینکارو انجام بدیم تا تازه باما هماهنگ بشن !
خیلی از اونهایی هم که میان (از جمله خودم) فقط گوش میدیم !
به نظرم توی این نشست اول ما صحبت کنیم(بچه ها نظراتشون رو بگن) بعد اقای شهرکی  :لبخند گشاده!:  چون ایشون که صحبت میکنن،دیگه کمتر ما میتونیم صحبت کنیم چراکه ناخوداگاه فکرمون میره سمت حرف های ایشون و دیگه راه حلی به ذهن ما نمیرسه 
از 10 تا که دیگه کمتر نمیشیم ! میشیم ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بحث پوشش دادن هزینه هاست و اینکه این نشست اهمیت بیشتری داره و بعداً خیلیها مدعی میشن ما نبودیم که حرفهامون رو بزنیم و اینجور حرفها وگرنه کارگاه هم به قول شما بهانه است که افراد بیشتری بیان. تعداد هم ممکنه کمتر بشه. مثل همون 2 نفر که انصراف دادن. بعدش هم فکر کنید توی دانشگاه یا مرکز IT میخوام سالن بگیریم و 7 - 8 نفر جمع بشیم. اون ارگان چه قضاوتی درباره ما میکنه؟! چطور میخوایم بگیم که قراره یه کار بزرگ انجام بشه؟ دانشجوها رو چطور جذب نهاد کنیم؟ نمیگن همین 7 - 8 نفر میخوان اوضاع IT رو متحول کنن؟! اگه کسی وقت و حوصله داره بگه تا شماره اعضای نهاد رو در اختیارش بگذارم و یکی یکی زنگ بزنه باهاشون صحبت کنه وگرنه حتی شده خودم هم زنگ بزنم، باید حداقل از یک جامعه 90 نفری، 20 نفر رو بتونیم توی نشست جمع کنیم. خداییش میزان فعالیت و شور و شوق اعضا حسابی آدمو دلسرد میکنه.

----------


## MMSHFE

ضمناً این پکیج آموزش Yii رو از بین 24 نفر اعضای دپارتمان PHP و کلاً 90 نفر اعضای ایران نهاد، فقط 11 نفر تا حالا تهیه کردن. الزامی به خرید این پکیج نیست ولی با توجه به اینکه Yii فریمورک رسمی ایران نهاد هست، همه اعضا دقت کنن که برای انجام پروژه ها باید به این فریمورک مسلط باشن. درنتیجه یا با خرید این پکیج از راهنماییهای تصویری اون استفاده کنید و یا اینکه با همون eBookها که قبلاً در اختیارتون گذاشته شده و یا رفتن به کلاسهای آموزشی و هر روش دیگه که خودتون صلاح میدونید، به این فریمورک مسلط بشین. بعداً نگین چرا نهاد بهم پروژه نمیده!

----------


## MMSHFE

بحث نذری دادن نیست. بحث اینه که این نشست خیلی مهمه چون اولین نشست نهاد هست که میخواد درمورد شروع و نحوه فعالیتهای نهاد که به اعضا مربوط میشه صحبت بشه نه درمورد ثبت و کارهای راه اندازی خود نهاد. ضمناً باید هزینه های رزرو سالن و تأمین غذا و... هم پوشش داده بشه. بعلاوه خیلیها بعداً میان مدعی میشن که ما در جریان نبودیم و ما هم حرف داشتیم و فلان قانون رو قبول نداریم و از این حرفها وگرنه کارگاه آموزشی و eBook و... همونطور که خودتون گفتین، بهانه است که اعضای بیشتری شرکت کنن. اگه کسی وقت و حوصله (و هزینه!) داره، بگه تا شماره اعضای ایران نهاد رو در اختیارشون بگذارم تا تک تک زنگ بزنه و صحبت کنه و متقاعدشون کنه که شرکت کنن وگرنه بگین که خودم یکی یکی زنگ بزنم چون واقعاً جلوی ارگانی که قراره سالن رو در اختیارمون بگذاره زشته که با 7-8 نفر شرکت کنیم، تازه بخوایم دانشجوها رو هم جذب کنیم. نمیگن همین 7-8 نفر میخوان اوضاع IT کشور رو متحول کنن؟! یکم به فکر وجهه بیرونی ایران نهاد هم باشیم بد نیست. با این فعالیتی که اعضای محترم نشون میدن، خداییش آدم دلسرد میشه. با این تعداد، نشست برگزار نشه آبرومون محفوظ تره.
-----
*پاورقی:* حالا باز بیاین بگین بریم توی پارک دور هم بشینیم حرف بزنیم. چرا نمیخواین یکم به کاری که مربوط به آینده شغلی خودتونه، به نهادی که خودتون توش عضو هستین و میخواین چهار روز دیگه به این عضویت افتخار کنید، شخصیت بدین و توی جلساتش شرکت کنین؟ نکنه واقعاً انتظار دارین بشینین توی خونه و ایران نهاد زندگیتون رو متحول کنه؟!

----------


## omidabedi

> راستش هنوز نه. متنش آماده است ولی منتظرم آقای عابدی اطلاعات مرکز IT رو برام بفرستن چون خوابگاه هم میتونه در اختیار بگذاره و همزمان برای هر دو بفرستیم ببینیم شرایط کدوم یکی بهتر میشه چون دانشگاه صدرا خوابگاه نداره و از شهر هم 45 دقیقه دوره و درمقابل مرکز IT این مشکلات رو نداره ولی هزینه بیشتری باید پرداخت کنیم. میخوام ببینم کدوم بهتره.


با سلام
اطلاعات پ.خ شد.
بعد یک نکته اینکه با اینکه من همه ی تلاشمو میکنم که بشه ممکن هست با درخواست موافقت نشه.
از این رو نباید به یکجا فکر کنیم.بنظرم اگر صلاح هست برای اونجا هم فکس کنید.
من خودم در کنار این دارم جاهای دیگه رو بررسی میکنم.
به چند نفر سپردم اما متاسفانه اکثر سالن های همایش و ... که متناسب با کار ماست تا اخر دی ماه رزرو شده.بعضی هاشونم که قیمت بالایی دادن و مناسب نیستن

----------


## SONITAJ

مرکزITنسبت به صدرا مزایای بیشتری داره مخصوصا خوابگاه ولی مرکزIT جز ارگانهای دولتی به حساب می آید آیا حاضرند نوی 3روز تعطیلی باز باشند و سالنشون را به ما اجرا بدهند؟

----------


## abd1mr

آخییییییییییییییییییییش
بالاخره خوندن 1405 تا پست تموم شد. :خیلی عصبانی: 
نگین چه آدم بیکاری. اتفاقا خیلی خیلی کار داشتم ولی واسم مهم بود. :متفکر:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> آخییییییییییییییییییییش
> بالاخره خوندن 1405 تا پست تموم شد.
> نگین چه آدم بیکاری. اتفاقا خیلی خیلی کار داشتم ولی واسم مهم بود.


خوب نتیجه چی شد؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## abd1mr

نتیجه اینکه فعلا تصمیم گرفتم عضو بشم ولی نمی دونم فرصت می کنم نشست را بیام یا نه.

----------


## l_attraction

سلام
میشه در مورد برنامه های نشست شیراز توضیح بدین؟اینکه دقیقا قراره چه کارهایی انجام بشه(موضوع صحبتها،کارگاههاو...)؟ ممنون

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
از پستهای صفحه 30به بعد بخون متوجه می شوید توی نشست شیراز قرار چه کاری انجام بشه.یکی از مباحثی که قراره توی نشست شیراز بررسی بشه بحت درآمد زایی و موارد مربوط به اون هست. این چند صفحه رو مطالعه کنی کاملا متوجه می شوی.

----------


## abd1mr

میگم دوستان ، من برای عضویت فقط پیامک دادم. مدارک را هم باید به رایانامه ی آقای شهرکی بفرستم؟ در ضمن تا کی می تونم برای نشست خبر حضورم را بدم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بعد از عضویت باید نام و نام خانوادگی حقیقی، ایمیل رسمی و عکس پرسنلی (با کیفیت مناسب) رو به ایمیل mmshfe@gmail.com بفرستید تا شناسه شما فعال و رمز ورود براتون پیامک بشه. برای نشست هم تا یک هفته قبل از برگزاری وقت هست ولی ترجیحاً هرچه زودتر ثبت نام کنید بهتره چون انگیزه دیگران هم افزایش پیدا خواهد کرد.

----------


## amin7x

سلام آقای شهرکی
من یه چند روزی دور بودم از جریان نهاد و... (المپیاد ملی مهارت بودم).
توی المپیاد به دوستان درباره این نهاد گفتم.

نشست بعدی اگه اشتباه نکنم افتاده شیراز.
میخواستم بدونم من پکیج آموزش Yii رو بخرم بهتره یا توی نشست شرکت کنم و آموزش ببینم بهتره؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بنظر من اگه همه دوستان پکیج رو تهیه کنن، توی نشست راحتتر توضیحات رو متوجه میشین و میتونیم کارگاه رو بصورت رفع اشکال برگزار کنیم.

----------


## amin7x

راستی آقای شهرکی دمو فیلم آموزشی آماده شده؟

----------


## MMSHFE

هنوز نه وقت نکردم کاملش کنم.

----------


## mahmod2000

آقای شهرکی تو این آموزش به خوبی و اصولی توضیح میدن
البته تو این 3 تا ویدئویی که دیدم فعلا..

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه ممکنه، سایر دوستانی که پکیج به دستشون رسیده هم نظرشون رو بگن تا اگه پکیج خوب و مفید بوده، بقیه هم متقاعد بشن تهیه کنن. حرف منو که گوش نمیدن، شاید حرف شما رو باور کنن.  :چشمک:

----------


## shpegah

دوستان ببینید اینکه افراد سلایق مختلفی دارند وممکنه نظرات متفاوت باشه توش بحثی نیست ولی به نظر من خیلی مهمه که وقتی مبحثی رو آموزش میدی بدونی مخاطبت کیه تا هم در خور سلیقه اون وهم در حد فهمش آموزش بدی
من ایبوکها و کتاب آقای برجیانو خوندم انصافا خوب بود وتقریبا همه مباحث رو پوشش داده ولی کسی مثل من که باهیچ کدام از فریمورکهای پی اچ پی آشنایی نداشتم درکش برام مشکله چون مباحث ریشه ای و به قول ما الگوریتمی جلو نمیره یک دید کلی میده منتها نمیدونی چطوری باید پروژه ات روهندل کنی همش باید رجوع کنی به مطالب خونده شده وبعدهم بیشتر سردر گم میشی ولی در آموزشهای جناب مهندس شهرکی :
من دیشب دریافت کردم وسه جلسه را دیدم مزایای اون نسبت به کلاس رفتن اینکه
  اول اینکه ساعت آموزشو به دلخواه انتخاب میکنید
 دوم به دلخواه هرکجا رونفهمیدیم عقب جلو میکنیم
 سوم نیازی به جزوه برداری مانند رفتن به کلاس نداری

ومزایا نسبت به کتاب
1- مجبوریم الگوریتمی پیش بریم پس با خطا ها ومشکلاتی که ممکن است برخورد کنیم برخورد ونحوه رفع آن هم مشخص میشود
2- لحظه به لحظه هر موضوعی که بحث میشه نکته به نکته اش توضیح ویاد آوری میشود ونکات جانبی کار هم درنظر گرفته میشود
3- مخاطبین جناب شهرکی اعضای نهاد و اکثرا افراد این تالار هستندوبه دلیل مدیریت این بخش شناخت اجمالی روی روحیات افراد پیدا کرده مانند این است که در کلاس مخاطبین را میبینند واز طرفی یک تاپیک اختصاصی برای رفع اشکال قرار داده اند

پیشنهاد من این است که اگر با ییی آشناهم دارید این پکیج را تهیه کنید چون در هر حال یک پروژه کامل باتمام جزئیات دارید که برای رفع مشکلاتتون میتونید از اون استفاده کنید

برای شروع هرکاری به هرحال باید هزینه کنید این حداقل هزینه ای ست که از آن حداکثر نتیجه را میگیرید
برای همه آرزوی موفقیت میکنم

----------


## shpegah

علاوه براین برای اعضای نهاد شروع خوبی  است برای هم آوا وهماهنگ کردن اعضا برای اینکه بتونیم یک تیم موفق بشیم از نظر روانشناسی باید بیشتر هموبشناسیم ونقاط قوت وضعف همو بدونیم یکسری اصول یکسانی یادبگیریم وحتی از اصطلاحات مشترکی استفاده کنیم مثلا همه ریتم یکسانی رو برای تلفظ ییی بکارببریم این خودش باعث انسجام یک تشکل میشه که مخصوصا برای تشکلهای  محیطهای مجازی ضروریه گرچه بنده خودم هم تابحال توفیق شرکت در جلسات حضوری رو نداشتم ولی واقعا این روابط باعث شناخت بیشتر اعضا ورسیدن به وحدت و نتیجه مطلوب خواهد شد

----------


## qartalonline

ممنون آقای شهرکی بابت آموزش فریمورک Yii، فعلا جلسه اول رو دیدم آموزشتون بسیار *روان* هستش.
من قبلا با php آشنایی داشتم ولی با استفاده از آموزش های موجود شما در این تالار تنوستم خیلی از مباحث مهم php از جمله oop و mvc رو به راحتی یاد بگیرم، حالا هم با این آموزش ویدیوی با اینکه هیچ گونه اطلاعات قبلی در مورد فریمورک Yii نداشتم تو همین جلسه اول مباحث زیادی رو *به راحتی* یاد گرفتم.

----------


## Jarvis

ضمن تشکر از دوستان خواستم به اطلاع دوستان برسونم که من و آقای شهرکی تا شنبه درگیر یه سری کارها و مسائل هستیم که اگه خودشون صلاح دونستن میگن چیه... دوستان اگه کاری دارید بزارید برای شنبه به بعد که ایشون یکم سرشون خلوت تر بشه! و خبر خوش این که صفحه ی توئیتر نهاد هم راه اندازی شده و دوستان می تونن نهاد رو Follow کنن که البته از چند روز دیگه ریز به ریز رویداد ها و اخبار نهاد توی صفحه ی توئیتر منتشر میشه و می تونید دنبال کنید. اینم آدرسش : http://twitter.com/Iran_Nahad ضمنا منتظر سورپرایز های دیگه ای هم باشید! موفق و مؤید باشید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

جا داره یک نکته و یاد آور بشم :
برندی که ما قرار بود تو وب اونو تکثیر و تبلیغ کنیم اسم " *نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان ایران بود* " که یک هدف بزرگش به رسمیت شناختن شغی با نام "*برنامه نویسی* " هست !

لطفا دوستانی که صفحات فیسبوک و توئیتر یا یوتیوبب دارند اسم ایران نهاد اسمی نیست که بخوایم برندش کنیم !
دقیقا مد نظر حد اقل بنده به عنوان شروع کننده این داستان جمله " *نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان* " بوده  و فکر میکنم دوستان دگه هم با همین اسم موافق هستند 

نهاد حمایت از فعالان حوزه IT ! حوژه گسترده IT مد نظر ما نبود و ما دید و تخصص مربوط به کلیه حوزه های آی تی نداریم ! و شاید مشکلی هم نباشه اونجا که بخوایم رفعش کنیم !

من اظ آقای شهرکی میخوام که دلیل این تغییر عنوان و توضیح بدند به همه ما چون حس میکنم داریم از اهداف اصلیمون خارج میشیم !


انشا الله تو نشست شیراز دوباره من یک مروری کنم به اهداف اصلیمون | شاید دلیل رغبت نداشتن خیلی ا افراد تازه نبودن کارهای ما باشه ! 
چون سر همه چیز تو سر و کله هم میزنیم الا اینکه قرار بود چیکار کنیم !

از روند پیش اومده اصلا راضی نیستم !

----------


## abd1mr

آره من هم صحبت آقا مهرداد را قبول دارم و توی پایگاه خبری ایران نهاد هم این مطلب رو نوشته ام:



> یه چیزی بگم. شاید جاش اینجا نیست و شاید الان دیر شده دیگه ولی می گم شاید الان هم بشه کاری کرد.
> این اسمی که برای نهاد انتخاب کردین اصلا ربطی به برنامه نویسی یا رایانه و  ... نداره. اسمی خوبه که به محض شنیده شدن ، یه تصوری از اون موضوع مربوطه  به طرف بده.
> چیزی که توی اسم «ایران نهاد» برجستگی داره نهاد هست که معناش اصلا ربطی به  رایانه و اینها نداره. مردم به یاد نهاد های خیریه و اینها می افتن. و  همچنین این اسم مثل اینه که بگیم «ایران شرکت» که شرکت یه اسم عام هست و  همه منتظرن که بفهمن اسم این شرکت یا نهاد چی هست.
> فرستنده: مهدی ربانی تاریخ: ۱۳۹۲/۰۸/۳۰ ۱۴:۴۷:۰۹ شناسه در سایت برنامه نویس: abd1mr

----------


## omidabedi

با سلام
یک خبر + یک سوال
سوال:
اقای شهرکی درخواست نامه برای اداره ی فنی حرفه ای چی شد؟

خبر:
دوستانی که توی شیراز بدنبال مکان هستن و جاهایی رو پیدا میکنن که مستلزم داشتن معرفی نامه از طرف اداره ی ارشاد هست,مشکلی نداره با من هماهنگ کنن ردیف میکنم.
فقط قبلش ببینید اونجا با شرایط تعیین شده (کیفیت مکان-قیمت-مکان) مطابقت داره یا نه و در اون روزها خالی هست,میدن به ما ....

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> آره من هم صحبت آقا مهرداد را قبول دارم و توی پایگاه خبری ایران نهاد هم این مطلب رو نوشته ام:
> یه چیزی بگم. شاید جاش اینجا نیست و شاید الان دیر شده دیگه ولی می گم شاید الان هم بشه کاری کرد.
> این اسمی که برای نهاد انتخاب کردین اصلا ربطی به برنامه نویسی یا رایانه و ... نداره. اسمی خوبه که به محض شنیده شدن ، یه تصوری از اون موضوع مربوطه به طرف بده.
> چیزی که توی اسم «ایران نهاد» برجستگی داره نهاد هست که معناش اصلا ربطی به رایانه و اینها نداره. مردم به یاد نهاد های خیریه و اینها می افتن. و همچنین این اسم مثل اینه که بگیم «ایران شرکت» که شرکت یه اسم عام هست و همه منتظرن که بفهمن اسم این شرکت یا نهاد چی هست.
> فرستنده: مهدی ربانی تاریخ: ۱۳۹۲/۰۸/۳۰ ۱۴:۴۷:۰۹ شناسه در سایت برنامه نویس: abd1mr


 ایران نهاد فقط یک اسم دامینه چون نه توو ثبت شرکت فک کنم همچین اسمی نیست و نه تو اسم برند که قراره ثبت بشه.
و اینها تو صحبتهای بابل و اصفهان با آقای شهرکی گفته شده.

----------


## MMSHFE

اسم ایران نهاد توسط اعضای شرکت کننده در نشست انتخاب شده و یکی از مهمترین اصول انتخاب Brand اینه که کوتاه باشه. نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان ایران یا نمیدونم هر اسم دیگه، نمیتونه Brand باشه و بیشتر Description هست تا اسم. اما اینکه چرا فعالان حوزه IT رو گفتیم، به این دلیله که مثلاً CSS کار، برنامه نویس نیست. گرافیست، برنامه نویس نیست. کسی که توی نشریه داره فعالیت میکنه برنامه نویس نیست. درحالی که ما قصد داریم از همه این افراد حمایت کنیم. درسته که برای شروع، تصمیم گرفتیم با جامعه PHPکارها کار کنیم که تسلط بیشتری روی این فیلد داریم ولی چشم اندازمون چیز دیگه بوده و فکر نمیکنم «نهاد حمایت از فعالان حوزه IT» چیزی خلاف اون رو برسونه. بهرحال Description ما چیزیه که همه ما رو باهاش به خاطر میسپرن. میتونیم توی سایت، توییتر، فیسبوک و... بگیم که فاز اول کارمون فقط PHP کارها هستن. فاز بعدی میتونه وب دیزاینرها باشه. فاز بعدی کل برنامه نویسان و در نهایت کل فعالان حوزه IT. حتی بازاریابها. قرار نیست از کسی که زحمت میکشه محصولات ما و سایرین به فروش برسن حمایت کنیم؟ اون با مشکلات اینچنین درگیر نیست؟ کارش دست کم گرفته نمیشه؟ نرخ مشخص و کارشناسی شده داره برای فعالیتش؟ پس میبینید که درد اونهم با ما مشترکه. بهرحال توی نشست شیراز بیشتر میتونیم درخصوص اینگونه موارد صحبت کنیم.
-----
راستی کانال یوتیوب ایران نهاد هم راه اندازی شده که فیلمهای نشستها و کلیپهایی که خواهیم ساخت رو اونجا میگذاریم. فعلاً آدرسش اینه:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR0hoMCfzPjfmOvI7wvz1ow
ولی به مرور با افزایش بازدید و... آدرس اختصاصی بهمون میدن (مثلاً http://www.youtube.com/channel/iran_nahad)

----------


## MMSHFE

> ضمن تشکر از دوستان خواستم به اطلاع دوستان برسونم که من و آقای شهرکی تا شنبه درگیر یه سری کارها و مسائل هستیم که اگه خودشون صلاح دونستن میگن چیه...


 فکر نمیکنم با توجه به اینکه نتیجه دلخواه رو نگرفتیم، نیازی باشه الآن مطرح کنیم و بگذاریمش برای نشست شیراز ولی دوستان بد نیست همینقدر بدونن که بدترین تجربه کاریمون بود. تجربه ای که هرگز تکرار نمیکنیم و البته مرتبط با ایران نهاد هم بود. تنها چیز خوبی که از این تجربه عایدمون شد، دامین inahad.co بود که برای ایران نهاد گرفتیم.

----------


## Veteran

اگر به قول معروف این سیستم هم یک اتاق فکر داشته باشه(میدونم بعدا اضاف میشه اما منظورم اینکه از همون اول داشته بود)
میتونستیم نتیجه بهتری بگیریم
اما باید منتظر نشست که ببینیم اقای شهرکی تا کی میخوان اینترنت رو  به قول خودشون بهونه کنن
بستر اینترنت هنوز اینقدر پتانسیل نداره که دوستان توی فلان ساعت جمع بشن و باهم صحبت کنن ؟
از نظر من الان سیستم ها فقط ی وبکم 3 بعدی کم دارن برای ارتباط هرچه بهتر با دوستان...
حتی شاید متونستیم از این اتفاق ناگوار که مجهول هستش هم جلوگیری میکردیم

----------


## MMSHFE

اینقدر میگین اتاق فکر و اینجور صحبتها، یکم به این فکر کردین که بعد از اینهمه وقت که از تشکیل دپارتمانها میگذره، هنوز مدیر دپارتمانهایی مثل PHP و طراحی و... مشخص نشده؟ اتاق فکر دقیقاً یعنی چی؟ مگه Offline Messaging توی سامانه اطلاع رسانی یکی از راههاش نیست؟ چرا فعالیت نمیکنید؟ اگه لازمه با چت باشه، بگین همه سر ساعت مشخصی آنلاین بشن تا خودتون ببینید که هیچکس نمیاد. بستر اینترنت صرفاً *یکی* از مشکلاتمونه ولی مشکل اساسی تر اینه که بیشتر اعضا اصلاً فعال نیستن. از 96 عضو، 49 تاش هنوز دپارتمانشون رو انتخاب نکردن. سه نفر دیگه هم که دپارتمان انتخاب کردن، عکس و ایمیل و... رو نفرستادن. با این اعضا واقعاً میخواین اتاق فکر تشکیل بدیم؟ از روزی که پکیج رو گذاشتیم برای فروش، خیلیها بخاطر پکیج و 25 هزار تومان تخفیفش عضو نهاد شدن. این به خودی خود بد نیست و همینکه بیان تو نهاد، کم کم میفهمن که مزایای نهاد خیلی بیشتر از پکیجها و تخفیفهاست ولی بهرحال نشون میده که همچنان برای جلب توجه خیلیها باید (عذر میخوام) مثل بچه کوچولوها بهشون شیرینی بدیم. اونهم نه یکبار بلکه بطور مرتب از ترس اینکه نکنه وسط کار ول کنه بره. واسه نشست شیراز چند نفر اسم نوشتن؟ پکیج رو چند نفر از اعضای نهاد تهیه کردن؟ اتاق فکر، ایده خیلی خوب و قشنگیه ولی قبول کنید که برخی از این اعضا (که متأسفانه تعدادشون هم کم نیست)، فقط به این امید عضو نهاد شدن که بشینن تو خونه پروژه بگیرن و ابداً تمایل ندارن از جلوی کولر (یا بخاری) خونشون تکون بخورن. باز هم با این اوصاف، برای اینکه امتحان نکرده نگیم نمیشه، یک قرار همینجا بگذارین و من هم با سامانه پیامک به همه اطلاع میدم ببینید چند نفر توی اون زمان آنلاین میشن و چند نفر بهانه میارن که کارت اینترنتم تمام شده بود و شارژ ADSL نداشتم و بابام مودم رو جمع کرده که درسمو بخونم و امتحان داشتم و باید بخونم و نمیتونم آنلاین بشم و اینجور حرفها. متأسفانه چون دید کلی نسبت به فعالیت همه اعضا ندارین، توی ذهنتون یه مدینه فاضله ساختین از اعضای نهاد فکر میکنید همه همینقدر پیگیر هستن. 23 نفر از اعضا نهاد تا حالا یکبار هم توی سیستم لاگین نکردن.

----------


## mahdirabbani

ببینید دوستان ما برای موفقیت در این کار باید یه کار غربی ها را انجام بدیم و یه کار دیگه شون رو فراموش کنیم.
نخست اینکه اصول کار جمعی کردن رو از اونا یاد بگیریم.
و دوم اینکه مثل اونا نباشیم که روابط کاریشون از رفاقتشون جداست.

----------


## Veteran

کل کل کردن منو شما فایده نداره جناب شهرکی,نه شما حرف کم میاری و نه من حرف کم میارم(زیاد میشه بحث کرد),اصلا بیخیال/ماهم میریم به جمع اون دوستانی که از قبل نشستنو میگن *لنگش* کن,همونایی که نشستن *پای کولر و یا بخاری*
هیچ تفاوتی قائل نیستید بین یک سری از اعضا,بین مایی که همش پیگیر هستیم و اون دسته از دوستانی که فعال نیستند
نمیگم جام طلا بدین،اما حداقل این باشه که به حرفشون تا ی حدودی گوش بدین و عمل کنین
تا حالا شده بیاین از ما(منظور تنها من نیستم،تمامی دوستانی که فعال بودن)) در مورد مسائلی که قراره انجام بشه مشورت بگیرین ؟
اگر گرفته باشین ,یعنی این سیستم یک اتاق فکر داره که مثلا از 5 نفر تشکیل شده و کارها با مشورت اعضا جلو میره
اما حالا که نگرفتین،پس نداره دیگه
مثلا :
جناب محسن موحد با توجه با مسائل پیش امده و وضعیت فعلی نهاد و اعضای اون،قصد داریم فلان کار رو انجام بدیم و در بخشی از کار به کمک و نظر شما نیاز داریم
در جواب : حقیقتش جناب شهرکی نظر من اینه به این دلایل
1-
2-
3-
به هرحال بنده در خدمتم/
====
توی Offline Messaging چی بگیم ! جک بگیم خوبه ؟!
نکنه انتظار دارید
از کارهایی که از اونها خبر نداریم که چی شد و به کجا رسید بیام جرو بحث کنیم ؟
 مدیر های گروه ها مشخص نشده فعلا، چون دلیلی نداره مشخص بشه و یک مورد بیخود و فقط نمادین هست با توجه به شرایطی که ما داریم
یعنی از اونجایی که بستر اینترنت واقعا خیلی ضعیف هست و توانایی 1 ساعت گفتگو رو نداره و نمیتونیم صحبت های همدیگه رو درک کنیم
و از اونجایی که هدف گروه ها کمک گرفتن از اعضای اونها بود و نه راه انداختن گالری عکس
و با توجه به فرمایش شما که فرمودید یکی از دلایل کمک نگرفتن از اعضا دوری مسافت و  ازطرفی سامانه های ارتباطی هم به خوبی مکالمه  مستقیم و حضوری، کارآیی ندارن
خب چه دلیلی داره مدیر مشخص بشه ؟
میتونیم نتیجه بگیریم این کارها فعلا فقط کارهایی هستند که الکی خودمون رو توجیه کنیم,منظور این نیست که اینها بعدا به درد نمیخورن؛منظور اینکه فعلا خودمون درگیر کارهایی که سودی ندارن (در حال حاضر) نکنیم
بزاریم هر موفعه بستر اینترنت تقویت شد و دیگر مسائل(تصمیم به انجام کارهای گروهی) بعد *انشاالله* مدیر هم مشخص میشه
اون تخفیف پکیج باشه واسه دوستانی که فعال هستند که انرژی بگیرن و بیشتر مشارکت کنن و نه فقط بالا بردن تعداد اعضا
5 نفر داشته باشیم که کار انجام بدن بهتر از اینکه 100 نفر داشته باشیم و هیچ کاری نکنن
حداقل یک میزیتی که داره اینکه دیگه حرص اون 100 نفر رو  که هیج کاری نمیکنن رو نمیخوریم و الکی اعصاب خودمون رو خراب نمیکنیم ! اینطور نیست ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> توی Offline Messaging چی بگیم ! جک بگیم خوبه ؟!


 واقعاً که. فعالهای ما رو ببین چه لحن صحبتی دارن! دوست عزیز، کسی نگفت جک بگین. ولی مدیر رو میتونید انتخاب کنید. مدیر هم ابداً یک مسئله نمادین نیست. *باید* توی نشست شیراز بیاد، حرفهای نهاد رو گوش کنه، مشکلات دپارتمان خودش و انتظاراتشون از نهاد رو بگه و نتایج رو به دپارتمانش منتقل کنه. کجای این مسئله، الکیه؟!
درمورد سیاستهای مالی نهاد هم لطفاً اجازه بدین اعضای هیئت مؤسس تصمیم بگیرن. هرموقع جزو اعضای هیئت مدیره شدین، اونوقت در جریان ریز مسائل مالی قرار خواهید گرفت. من کی تا حالا گفتم مشکل فقط از اینترنته؟ اما با این حال توی پست قبلی هم گفتم، اگه شما میگین میشه آنلاین اتاق فکر راه انداخت، فراخوان بزنید، من هم پیامک میفرستم به همه اعضای نهاد ببینیم چند نفر توی اون روز و ساعت آنلاین میشن. مشکل متأسفانه از اعضاست نه بستر ارتباطی (البته کانالهای ارتباطی ما هم ارتباط VoIP مطمئن رو تأمین نمیکنه ولی بهرحال میشه چت کرد). یک کنفرانس توی یاهو خوبه؟
اما درمورد تفاوت اعضا هم که مطرح کردین، باید بگم که یک عضو فعال کسی نیست که مدام روی اعصاب باشه! منظورم این نیست که نگران فعالیتها نباشین ولی وقتی یکسری کارها رو واقعاً نمیشه فعلاً انجام داد، اصرار مرتب بر انجامشون و پستهای بیهوده گذاشتن که صرفاً جو تاپیک رو متشنج میکنه و کسی هم که بخواد عضو نهاد بشه رو پشیمون میکنه، اسمش واقعاً پیگیر بودن نیست.
ضمناً شما از کجا میدونید که بنده تک و تنها دارم جلو میرم؟
آقا مهرداد در جریان کارهای ثبت هست. آقای صالحی توی سه روز اخیر دائم همراهمون بود تا یک کاری رو انجام بدیم که متأسفانه نتیجه دلخواه رو نگرفتم ولی چیزهای خوبی دستگیرمون شد که اینجا جاش نیست گفته بشه (به اعضای عادی ارتباطی نداره). اینکه با شخص شما یا فرد دیگری مشورت نمیشه، معناش این نیست که مشاور و اتاق فکر و... نداریم.
لطفاً بحث رو تمام کنید.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

جلسه آنلاین الان بنظرم فایده ای نداره چون عملا تا نشست شیراز قرار نیست کاری صورت بگیره.
برای انتخاب مدیر دپارتمانها هم فک نمیکنم تو سامانه کسی همکاری کنه.چون هنوز جدی نگرفتن کارو و اون دسته هم که میخوان شرکت کنن به بقیه نگاه میکنن و چون دیدشون اینه که کسی شرکت نمیکنه اونها هم شرکت نمیکنن.

----------


## qartalonline

دوستان محترم عضو دپارتمان "طراحی سایت با HTML و CSS" لطفا برای همکاری در تعیین مدیر دپارتمان به سامانه اطلاع رسانی ایران نهاد مراجعه کرده و وارد دپارتمان طراحی سایت با HTML و CSS شوید.

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان و برنامه نویسان.
آقای شهرکی من خیلی زوق می کنم وقتی می بینم چنین فعالیت های گروهی تو ایران داره اتفاق میافته. خودم چندین ساله می خوام یه گروه ناب برنامه نویسی تشکیل بدم ولی همچنان ناموفقم. دلیلش هم اینه که دوستان هیچ ارزش و احترامی و لذتی به کار نمیدن. خودم خیلی فعالم و دوس دارم تو چنین گروهی کار کنم و از کار و پیشرفت لذت ببرم.عضو نهاد هم شدم و دپارتمان php  رو هم انتخاب کردم.ولی خیلی دلم می خواست در کنار php بتونم css html jQuery رو هم به صورت حرفه ای کار کنم .آیا امکانش هست؟
در ضمن به دلایل شرایط بد اقتصادی نمی تونم به نشست ها بیام و سخت پشیمونم.چون تا از اردبیل بیام شیراز و برگردم یه چن صد تومنی باید پیاده بشم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
فعلا تو php خیلی حرفه ای نیستم و خیلی می خوام خودمو ارتقا بدم و حرفه ای کار کنم.
در تلاشم که چنتا پروژه بگیرمو زودتر بیام پیش بقیه بچه ها
مطمینم در این راستا پکیج شما خیلی بهم کمک خواهد کرد  :قلب:

----------


## MMSHFE

فعالیت در سایر بخشها امکان پذیره ولی انتخاب دپارتمان به معنی انتخاب فعالیت اصلیتون هست و مشخص میکنه نهاد توی چه بخشی میتونه رسماً روی شما حساب باز کنه. مثلاً نهاد میخواد پروژه بگیره، میگه من 100 نفر PHP کار دارم که 20 نفرشون الآن دستشون کاری ندادم. پس فلان پروژه رو میرم میگیرم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

آقای شهرکی شما تو استارتاپ ویکند اصفهان هم شرکت داشتید ؟ اونجا ایران نهاد هم مطرح کردید
خوش حال میشیم مارو در جریان بگذارید یکی از دوستان عکس شما و شناخت و نشونم داد

----------


## MMSHFE

اتفاقاً آقا مهرداد، تجربه تلخی که میگفتم مربوط به همون قضیه است. البته تلخی فقط بخاطر ناداوری نهایی بود وگرنه نتایج خیلی خوبی هم بدست آوردیم. حالا اگه دوست داشتین، تماس بگیرین تلفنی بیشتر صحبت کنیم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اتفاقاً آقا مهرداد، تجربه تلخی که میگفتم مربوط به همون قضیه است. البته تلخی فقط بخاطر ناداوری نهایی بود وگرنه نتایج خیلی خوبی هم بدست آوردیم. حالا اگه دوست داشتین، تماس بگیرین تلفنی بیشتر صحبت کنیم.


ای واییییییییی تبعیض :لبخند گشاده!: 
خب اگه اینجا نمیشه گفت توو سامانه بگید ما هم ببینیم مزش چجوری بوده :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Jarvis

بحث مربوط به این تاپیک نیست ولی صرفا جهت اطلاعات دوستان میگم و دوست ندارم اشتباه ما رو مرتکب بشن! کانسپت اصلی استارت آپ ویکند خوبه و میشه گفت پیشرفت و عملی کردن یک ایده رو هدف گرفته اما اون چیزی که توی ایران داره در قالب استارت آپ ویکند برگزار میشه رو نمیشه اسمش رو استارت آپ گذاشت! چرا ؟ معذرت میخوام که اینو میگم ، چون داوراش رو یِلخی ( Yelkhi ) انتخاب میکنن! یعنی داورا هیچکدومشون برنامه نویس نبودن که بدونن ما ایده مون چیه ؟ دردمون رو نچشیدن که بفهمن چه مشکلی رو داریم حل می کنیم! در صورتی که من داشتم با یکی دو تا از مربی ها صحبت میکردم از ایده ی ما استقبال کردن و گفتن حق شماست که ایده تون مقام بیاره! من نمیگم همه داورا باید برنامه نویس باشن ولی از این 10 داوری که اونجا بودن اگه یکیشون هم برنامه نویس بود یا تجربه ی برنامه نویسی داشت الان ما مقام آورده بودیم! آخه شما بگین : کسی که اقتصاد خونده و مدیریت یه شرکت تولیدی گز رو بر عهده داره .. چجوری می تونه ایده های حوزه ی IT رو داوری کنه ؟! وقتی میگم داورا رو رو هوا انتخاب کردن چار نفر میان میگن تو اشتباه میکنی! من خودم الان 4 - 5 تا ایده خوب دارم که فکر کنم همشون رو هم به آقای شهرکی گفتم ... ولی هیچکدوم رو توی استارتاپ مطرح نمیکنم. بحث زیاده .. ولی من دیگه ترجیح میدم ایده مو خودم روش کار کنم ولی نرم استارتاپ ! به شما هم توصیه میکنم حداقل توی ایران استارتاپ شرکت نکنید. خداحافظ.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://babolsar.startupweekend.ir/
سلام بنده خودم برگزار کننده استارتاپ بابلسر هستم و ساری ر پیش رو داریم
بچه های داوری و مربی و کلا جامعه استارتاپی ایران همه نو پا هست و همه از دوستان من هستند
چیزی که شما میگید وجود داره و کاملا درست هست

استارتاپ یک تم داره میتونه تم اون عمومی باشه یا میتونه تم اون برنامه نویسی باشه 

تو ایران هم اونی که بالا دست it نشسته پیزی شااید ندونه اما جز ساختار ما هست 
پس تلاش ما باید این مشکلات و رفع کنه

ما ایشا الله بعد از 1 سال کار نهاد بتونیم دوره های استاندارد جهانی که تو دنیا داره برگزار میشه مثل *استارتاپ next* و دروه های *کارآفرینی* و تجربی دیگه و { *بومی* } کنیم و برگزار کنیم !
بنده حداقل کاملا تجربه دارم تو این زمینه 

اهداف ما خیلی بلند هست برای بار سوم دارم میگم که پیزی که تو ذهنم هست در حد " *ساختن یک شهر برای فعالان حوزه it است* " 
 " *خانه برنامه نویسان ایران* " = *خانه ترانه ایران* - *خانه فرهنگ ایران* - *شهرک علمی ایران مثلا تو رامسر تو یک شهرک مثل دریا کنار بابلسر* 

این واژه ها و خیلی دنبال کردم 
اساس نامه ساختن یک شهرک 
مباحث فرهنگی یک شهرک و هزینه ها و با توجه به اینکه رئیس عمران مسکن دائی بنده هست تو شهرمون سوال کردم
در مورد ساختن *کافه برنامه نویس* ! و *شعبه* داشتن تو شهر های مختلف !

این کلمات ناقص و خیلی دنبال کردم !

باز هم بنده دست دراز میکنم روی همه دوستان که بنده و کلا همه دوست داران نهاد و حمایت کنند ! تا بتونیم از چیزی که تو ذهنمون هست یک بهشت بسازیم تو این دنیای آشفته ! دور از ذهن نیست ....

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا مهرداد باور کنید همه اینها عملیه و به امید خدا توی نشست شیراز به همه (حداقل اعضای محترم) نشون میدیم که برنامه داریم و فقط حرف نمیزنیم. خیلی چیزها رو مکتوب کردم و توی این مدت با کلی کارشناسهای مالی و حقوقی مشورت کردم و چارت دقیق گردش مالی رو ترسیم کردیم و بحثهایی مثل چشم انداز آینده و درآوردن نقطه سر به سر هزینه ها و... همه انجام شده. ولی دیگه دوست ندارم التماس کنیم بگیم بیان سمت نهاد. ما برنامه هامون رو اعلام میکنیم. هرکی علاقمند بود، شرکت میکنه و یک قدم بر میداره تا ما ده قدم براش برداریم. هرکی هم علاقه نشون نداد، مسیر خودش رو بره. نه ما جای اون رو تنگ میکنیم و نه میگذاریم اون کوچکترین تأثیری توی مسیرمون بگذاره.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نه التماس دیگه بسته
ما از همین تعداد کم شروع میکنیم و دلمون قرصه که همین عزیزان مثل همون محسن نوری کم سن و سال از اردبیل پا میشه میا یا خانمی مثل خانم جعفری انقدر زحمت میکشه
ما پیش میریم هرکی خواست با ما جمع بشه !

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بنده خودم و نمیگم سو تفاهم نشه !
ما برنامه نویسا حرفه ای داریم تو جمع خودمون استار شهرکی - استاد شیخله 
دوستان با تجربه ای مثل اشپیلن و گرافیست های عزیز همشون ! 
این واقعا نعمت هست !
مهندس شهرکی بانکی بودند اطلاعاتشون تو گردش  مالی گکمک میکنه
و سایر دوستان هم سابقه مدیریتی دارند
ما حتما به پیشرف های زیادی خواهیم رسید

----------


## Jarvis

البته آقای شهرکی من فراموش کردم اینو بگم! اگه برای کارمون حسابدار با تجربه نیاز داشتیم من یکی از فامیلای نزدیکمون حسابداری خونده و چندین سال تجربه ی حسابداری شرکت های بزرگ و کوچیک رو داره ... اگه نیاز شد بگید تا توضیحات تکمیلی رو ارائه کنم خدمتتون.

----------


## MMSHFE

انشاءا... توی نشست شیراز درمورد این موضوعات صحبت میکنیم. تا اون موقع هر موضوعی که ذهنتون میرسه رو حتماً یادداشت کنید که چیزی رو از قلم نندازیم.

----------


## rezaonline.net

خیلی از دوستان انگیزه و انرژی خوبی دارند ، و دوستان دیگر توانایی ها و تخصص های بلقوه .
انشاالله نهاد با قدرت تشکیل و فعالیت رسمی اش رو شروع میکنه .
مسلماً بعد از تشکیل نهاد هم ، عضو گیری انجام خواهد شد و همیشه جا هست افرادی به نهاد ملحق بشن ، اما خب در این بین ، بنیانگذاران اولیه ، جایگاه ویژه و برجسته تری خواهند داشت .

----------


## shpegah

> ما برنامه نویسا حرفه ای داریم تو جمع خودمون استار شهرکی - استاد شیخله 
> ...


اول فکر کردم استار شهرکی اشتباه تایپه ولی با پکیجی که ایشون ارائه دادند فکر کنم لقب  STAR   برازندشونه

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اول فکر کردم استار شهرکی اشتباه تایپه ولی با پکیجی که ایشون ارائه دادند فکر کنم لقب  STAR   برازندشونه


پست مرتبط با تاپیک نیست.حذف شد.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
ما به یک برنامه اصولی هم برای جذب حمایت دانشگاهها هم نیاز داریم چرا که مکانهای آموزشی یکی از بهترین مکانها برای جا انداختن ما بین مردم هستند و به دلیل دراتباط بودن با تمام شرکتها و مردم خیلی می تونند به ما کمک کنند.ما باید برنامه هم برای این مورد داشته باشیم که هم به نفع نهاد و هم به نفع دانشگاهها خصوصا دانشجویان باشه چرا که توی رشته های فنی و مهندسی افراد توی دانشگاهها-بجزدولتی های برتر- به جز تئوری چیزی یاد نمی گیرند و اگر برنامه ما اصولی باشه زودتر از چیزی که بخواهیم می توانیم نیمی از مسیر سخت پیش رو را طی کنیم و طبق مباحث مربوط به دنیای الکترونیک ومباحث مربوط به سند چشم انداز و استراتژی  وضعیت پایدارتری بدست بیاوریم. و هرچی پایداری ما توی جامعه بیشتر بشه یعنی قدرت نفوذ بیشتر و خودکار نیمی از مسیر وارد شدن به بازار بین المللی را رد می کنیم. درضمن دانشگاهها می تونند مبلغ خوبی برای ما باشند بدون اینکه بخواهیم هزینه تبلیغاتی زیادی خرج کنیم.
آقای شهرکی لطفا این رو هم توی برنامه های مربوط به نشست شیراز قرار بدهید.
ممنونم

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، برای تهیه این پکیج خیلی زحمت کشیده شده. خداییش ابداً قصدم  منت گذاشتن و این حرفها نیست چون معتقدم پولی که از این راه داره دستم  میرسه، باید حلال باشه. خودتون توی فیلمها میبینید که با وجود گلودرد زیاد  که بعضاً سرفه هم میکردم، فیلمها رو تا ساعت 2 تا 3 نصف شب ضبط میکردم.  مشکلات خانواده هم بماند (صبر همسرم و دخترم توی مدتی که تو اتاق در رو  بسته بودم و ضبط میکردم). روی این مجموعه هیچ قفلی گذاشته نشده چون معتقدم  اول از همه خود ما برنامه نویسها باید به کپی رایت احترام بگذاریم. پس  خواهشاً به احترام زحمتی که توی این مدت تو تالار PHP و همچنین برای تهیه  این پکیج کشیدم (که البته وظیفه خودم میدونم)، این مجموعه رو کپی نکنید یا  در اختیار دیگران قرار ندین و اگه کسی خواست، ترغیبش کنید که خریداری کنه  تا برای تولید پکیج بعدی که آموزشی PHP از پایه بصورت تصویری هست و همچنین  پکیجهای بعدی که در راه خواهد بود، ترغیب بشم. تا خودمون دست به دست هم  ندیم، اوضاع منابع آموزشی فارسی خوب نخواهد شد. با تشکر از همه شما دوستان  که این موارد رو رعایت میکنید.

----------


## mahdirabbani

بالاخره مدیر بخش                                                                                      برنامه نویسی سمت سرور با  PHP هم انتخاب شد. آقای رضا شیخله. :تشویق:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بالاخره منم فرصت کردم پکیچ و سفارش دادم
ازینکه دارم یه بسته درست حسابی میخرم رضایت قلبی زیادی دارم ! و اینکه دارم نهادی و حمایت میکنم که نفعش به خودم بر می گرده
بی صبرانه منتظرم

----------


## Veteran

جناب شهرکی لطفا یک بخشی رو برای ارتباط با مدیر دپارتمان ها قرار بدید توی سامانه
بخش پیام ها میتونه راه مناسبی باشه،اگر تکمیل بشه،حتما مفید خواهد بود

----------


## Jarvis

اره منم با سبحان موافقم ... روی دسترسی های مدیر و همین ارسال پیام یکم کار کنید. ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

بخش پیامها اگه خدا بخواد تا فردا تکمیل میشه تا افراد بتونن صندوق پیام شخصی داشته باشن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تولد مهندس شهرکی ؟؟؟ ایشا الله مبارکش باد !

----------


## Jarvis

> تولد مهندس شهرکی ؟؟؟ ایشا الله مبارکش باد !


 داش مهرداد تولد استاد شهرکی دو تا تاپیک اونورتره ها !!
اشتباهی پست نزدی ؟!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## SONITAJ

آقای شهرکی فرستادن سوابق ،و ... را فعلا مدیران دپارتمانها بفرستند یا تمام اعضا؟ 
قرار بود یک نامه به من بدهید؟چی شد؟

----------


## MMSHFE

همه اعضا باید برای مدیر دپارتمان خودشون بفرستن. نامه رو هم فکر کنم قبلاً فرستادم ولی دوباره امشب به ایمیلتون میفرستم ببینید اگه متنش خوبه، برای دانشگاه فکس کنیم.

----------


## qartalonline

آقای شهرکی منظور از سوابق اجرایی چیه؟ یا دوره های آموزشی اونهایی هستش که فقط مدرکش رو داریم؟ مثلا من کتابهای آموزش php شما رو خودندم دوره آموزشی محسوب میشه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

سوابق اجرایی یعنی مثلاً سایتهایی که طراحی کردین یا پروژه هایی که توش همکاری داشتین با مشخص کردن بخشی که فعالیت داشتین. دوره آموزشی هم یعنی دوره ای که مدرکش رو دارین یا اینکه مثلاً تسلط بهش دارین ولی مدرک ندارین اما اگه آزمون گرفته بشه، میتونید نمره قبولی رو بگیرین. کلاً با مدیر دپارتمانتون صحبت کنید فکر کنم بهتر باشه چون مدیر هر دپارتمان مسئول دریافت نمونه کارها و... است.

----------


## Dead Space

ببخشید یک سوال داشتم.
افرادی که در نشست شیراژ شرکت نکنن تکلیفشون چیه ؟
من میخواستم این سوال رو در سایت نهاد از مدیران بپرسم ولی خوب راه اندازی نشده.
----
دلیل عدم شرکت هم تداخل روز های نشست با امتحان های ترم دانشگاهیم هستش

----------


## MMSHFE

> افرادی که در نشست شیراژ شرکت نکنن تکلیفشون چیه ؟


هیچی، از حسنک کجایی تا چوپان دروغگو صد مرتبه بنویسن!  :چشمک: 
گذشته از شوخی، هیچ کار خاصی قرار نیست انجام بدن. تنبیه هم نداریم. فقط توی مباحث مالی و سیستم گردش کاری و توزیع پروژه و... که توی نشست درباره اونها میخوایم صحبت کنیم، دیگه نمیتونن نظراتشون رو مطرح کنن و هرچی تصویب شد، باید بگن چشم. ضمناً کارگاه رو هم از دست میدن.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
آقای سامان محمدی هم به عنوان مدیر دپارتمان html وcss انتخاب شدند. :تشویق:

----------


## rezaonline.net

تبریک به آقای محمدی :)

----------


## Jarvis

تبریک میگم سامان جان
میگم پس تکلیف دپارتمان گرافیک چی میشه ؟!  :متفکر:

----------


## Veteran

> بخش پیامها اگه خدا بخواد تا فردا تکمیل میشه تا افراد بتونن صندوق پیام شخصی داشته باشن.


 انشاالله :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## qartalonline

> تبریک میگم سامان جان
> میگم پس تکلیف دپارتمان گرافیک چی میشه ؟!


طبق فرموده جناب شهرکی کارهای گرافیکی هم در اون دپارتمان انجام میشه.

----------


## Jarvis

> طبق فرموده جناب شهرکی کارهای گرافیکی هم در اون دپارتمان انجام میشه.


 منظورم مدیرش بود!

----------


## qartalonline

> منظورم مدیرش بود!


خوب وقتی بیشتر کارهای گرافیکی تو اون بخش انجام میشه، پس نیاز هستش که اونجا مدیریت کنن.

----------


## Jarvis

> خوب وقتی بیشتر کارهای گرافیکی تو اون بخش انجام میشه، پس نیاز هستش که اونجا مدیریت کنن.


 نه عزیز میگم مدیرش قراره کی باشه ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## qartalonline

> نه عزیز میگم مدیرش قراره کی باشه ؟


ببخشید من یکم گیراییم ضعیفه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

آقا یک اعتراف کنم !! 
یک خاطره جالب !!
http://securityoverride.org/articles.php?article_id=62

تو نشست بابل بودیم که محمد صالجی کنارمن نشسته بود
ومپ هم استارت کرده بود
خلاصه یک net view زدیم و آی پی سیستمش که به اینترنت وصل شده بود و اصلا به حرفا ما گوش نمیکرد و هم پیدا کردم ( شوخی ) 
بعد کم کم با این کار و اموزش یک شل آپلود کردم تو سیستمش 
اقا هی با سیستمش ور میرفتم انقدر حال میداد که نگو و نپرس !
اینم هی هر چند مین یکبار سرش و میآورد بالا ک مثلا من دارم گوش میدم ! 
عجب آدم هایی پیدا میشنا !
اسیرشم ! :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

> انشاالله


آقا سبحان تیکه نندازین! سیستم پیام خصوصی کامل شده فقط داریم تستش میکنیم که باگ نداشته باشه (امنیتی و عملیاتی). همچنین برای مدیران دپارتمانها امکان ارسال پیام گروهی به اعضای دپارتمان هم درنظر گرفته شده.

----------


## MMSHFE

> نه عزیز میگم مدیرش قراره کی باشه ؟


آقای صالحی، شما خودتون بعنوان مدیر دپارتمان گرافیک انتخاب شدین. مگه پیام توی دپارتمان رو نخوندین؟

----------


## Veteran

باور کنین من همچین منظوری نداشتم ! هدفمم این نبود،فقط خواستم یاداوری کنم  :لبخند: 
امکان ویرایش پست و حذف رو هم بزارید خیلی خوبه ! که مثلا وضعیتی مشابه وضعیت دپارتمان PHP به وجود نیاد که اقا مهرداد چند پست پشت سره هم بزنن.اگر مطلبی جا مونده بود بتونن ویرایش کنن و اضافه بکنن به پستشون

----------


## Jarvis

> آقای صالحی، شما خودتون بعنوان مدیر دپارتمان گرافیک انتخاب شدین. مگه پیام توی دپارتمان رو نخوندین؟


 پیام که نه چیزی در این رابطه نخوندم .. فقط اسمم رو دیدم که به عنوان مدیر زده بودید .. گفتم شاید واسه تست زدید!




> آقا یک اعتراف کنم !! 
> یک خاطره جالب !!
> http://securityoverride.org/articles.php?article_id=62
> 
> تو نشست بابل بودیم که محمد صالجی کنارمن نشسته بود
> ومپ هم استارت کرده بود
> خلاصه یک net view زدیم و آی پی سیستمش که به اینترنت وصل شده بود و اصلا به حرفا ما گوش نمیکرد و هم پیدا کردم ( شوخی ) 
> بعد کم کم با این کار و اموزش یک شل آپلود کردم تو سیستمش 
> اقا هی با سیستمش ور میرفتم انقدر حال میداد که نگو و نپرس !
> ...


مهرداد تو همیشه اینقدر به من لطف داری ؟!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
خب حالا چیا پیدا کردی تو سیستم من ؟ جنگل مولا بود ها ؟!

----------


## mehdiomnia

یه چیزی شبیه برنامه جو میخاد بشه یا نه فراتر از اونه ؟

----------


## Jarvis

> یه چیزی شبیه برنامه جو میخاد بشه یا نه فراتر از اونه ؟


 َشما پست اول همین تاپیک رو کامل بخونید متوجه می شید.

----------


## MMSHFE

> باور کنین من همچین منظوری نداشتم ! هدفمم این نبود،فقط خواستم یاداوری کنم 
> امکان ویرایش پست و حذف رو هم بزارید خیلی خوبه ! که مثلا وضعیتی مشابه وضعیت دپارتمان PHP به وجود نیاد که اقا مهرداد چند پست پشت سره هم بزنن.اگر مطلبی جا مونده بود بتونن ویرایش کنن و اضافه بکنن به پستشون


 اون که شوخی بود آقای محمدی عزیز. اما درمورد بحث ویرایش پست و حذف هم بروی چشم. درنظر میگیریم. ممنون از پیشنهاد خوبتون. البته قطعاً با ویرایش و حذف، نسخه قبلی مطالب توی آرشیو ذخیره خواهد شد (برای مواردی که ممکنه یکنفر حرفی که زده باشه رو انکار کنه و...)

----------


## MRmoon

ببخشيد منم پيامك ارسال كردم.

پيامكي چيزي به دستم ميرسه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه جوابی دریافت نکردین یعنی پیامکتون نرسیده. لطفاً دوباره ارسال کنید.

----------


## MRmoon

جواب اومد ايميل هم ارسال كردم
---------------
ببخشيد آقاي شهركي در حال حاضر عكس روي سيستم ندارم ميشه بعدا ارسال كنم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

همه اطلاعات باید باشه چون سیستم بطور خودکار اکانتهای ناقص رو غیرفعال میکنه.

----------


## Veteran

> اون که شوخی بود آقای محمدی عزیز. اما درمورد بحث ویرایش پست و حذف هم بروی چشم. درنظر میگیریم. ممنون از پیشنهاد خوبتون. البته قطعاً با ویرایش و حذف، نسخه قبلی مطالب توی آرشیو ذخیره خواهد شد (برای مواردی که ممکنه یکنفر حرفی که زده باشه رو انکار کنه و...)


.
پیام هامون که شنود نمیشه ؟  :قهقهه: 
یک Editor هم اضاف کنین،عالی میشه

----------


## MMSHFE

TinyMCE خوبه؟ با دو سه تا فونت مخصوص فارسی میگذارم ببینید چطور میشه.

----------


## abolfazl-z

عجیب هست norton internet security صفحه http://www.itadmins.ir/solve.php رو ساسپند می کند !

----------


## MMSHFE

Norton ؟ حالا چیز مهمی نیست چون این صفحه که الآن دارین میبینید، برای تست ساخته شده و همه بخشها و ساختارهاش عوض میشه (با کمک اعضای دپارتمان PHP)

----------


## amiragha2

سلام شببخیر
من کد رو ارسال کردم اما هیچ اتفاقی نیافتاد

----------


## MMSHFE

اطلاعات تکمیلی براتون ارسال شده.

----------


## amiragha2

بعله بالاخره پیامک اومد و عضو شدم فقط یه سوال این هست که چرا فقط یه دپارتمان می شه انتخاب کرد؟
و اینکه می شه بعدا دپارتمان رو تعویض کرد یا خیر؟

----------


## MMSHFE

دپارتمان، همونطور که قبلاً هم توضیح داده شده، حوزه رسمی فعالیت شماست و مشخص کننده اینه که نهاد توی چه بخشی میتونه به شما تکیه کنه و از شما انتظار داشته باشه وگرنه فعالیت در سایر بخشها و همکاری با سایرین، ممنوع نیست.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سلام کار های نشست شیراز دره پیش میره ؟ مکان اسکان همه چیز اوکی هست ؟
در جریان بزاریم تا ثبت نام و شروع کنیم به تبلیغ بیشتر

----------


## MMSHFE

کارهای مکان داره خوب پیش میره ولی اینطور که پیداست برای اسکان باید خود اعضای محترم زحمت بکشن و هتل رزرو کنن چون سازمانها بخاطر خصوصی بودن نهاد، اسکان در اختیار نمیگذارن. حالا من خودم باز آخر همین ماه دارم میرم شیراز ببینم میتونم با خانه معلم به نتیجه برسم یا نه (برای اسکان). امیدوارم مشکل خاصی پیش نیاد و این مسئله هم حل بشه. فقط موندم چرا اعضا اینقدر نسبت به نشستها بیخیال هستن و ثبت نام نمیکنن. دوستان عزیز، اگه قراره همه چیز با بیخیالی طی بشه و فقط چند نفر دوندگی کنن و بقیه استراحت، بفرمایید تا ما هم اینقدر به خودمون سختی ندیم و به کار و زندگی خودمون برسیم. فعلاً علی الحساب تمام کسانی که پروفایلشون رو در سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد توی بازه مشخص شده، تکمیل نکرده بودن، از فهرست اعضای نهاد حذف شدن (حدود 30 نفر). بابت حذف اعضای غیرفعال هم هیچ نگرانی نداریم چون هرچقدر اعضا کمتر باشن، دردسرهای بعدی ما هم کمتر خواهد بود و کار رو در ابتدا با اعضای کمتری شروع میکنیم و طبیعتاً توزیع پروژه و درآمد هم راحتتر انجام خواهد شد. انصافاً من یکی دیگه خسته شدم از بس گفتم ثبت نام کنید. به قول آقا مهرداد تو FB هرکی خواست، بیاد. هرکی هم نمیخواد بیاد، بچسبه به همون کارهایی که اهمیتش از نهاد بیشتره. خوبه که نهاد تا حالا از اعضا حق عضویت یا چیزهای دیگه نخواسته و توی هر نشست هم کلی اطلاعات و منابع آموزشی و... در اختیار شرکت کنندگان گذاشته. اگه چیزی خواسته بودیم که تا حالا بیچاره مون کرده بودین!!!

----------


## rezaonline.net

آقای شهرکی واقعا خسته نباشید بهتون میگیم.
انشاالله بتونیم زحماتتون رو جبران کنیم .

برای مسائل اسکان و ... ذهن خودتون رو در گیر نکنید ، خودمون یه کاریش میکنیم ، بهرحال شیراز شهر نسبتا توریستی هست ، جا برای اسکان مسافرها دارن .

----------


## omidabedi

دوستان عزیز برای اسکان فعلا منتظر هستم که مکان نشست قطعی بشه و برای اسکان جایی رو در نظر بگیرم که از لحاظ رفت و امد دوستان مشکلات کمتری داشته باشن.

----------


## Jarvis

از دوستانی که هنوز برای نشست شیراز ثبت نام نکردن تقاضا میکنم ثبت نام کنن
الان لیست رو نگاه کردم بعد از این همه مدت همون تعدادی هستیم که توی آبان ماه ثبت نام کردیم .. توی آذر ماه کسی ثبت نام نکرده!!
دوستانی که توی نشست های قبلی بودن الان خیلی هاشون ثبت نام نکردن
چشم به هم بزنیم همین چند روز هم تموم میشه... خیلی ساده!
آقای عابدی شما کارتون به کجا رسید ؟ اگه میشه یه گزارش وضعیت بدید که در جریان کارها قرار بگیریم.

ممنون

----------


## omidabedi

> از دوستانی که هنوز برای نشست شیراز ثبت نام نکردن تقاضا میکنم ثبت نام کنن
> الان لیست رو نگاه کردم بعد از این همه مدت همون تعدادی هستیم که توی آبان ماه ثبت نام کردیم .. توی آذر ماه کسی ثبت نام نکرده!!
> دوستانی که توی نشست های قبلی بودن الان خیلی هاشون ثبت نام نکردن
> چشم به هم بزنیم همین چند روز هم تموم میشه... خیلی ساده!
> آقای عابدی شما کارتون به کجا رسید ؟ اگه میشه یه گزارش وضعیت بدید که در جریان کارها قرار بگیریم.
> 
> ممنون


یک مکان رو که اداره فنی حرفه ای معرفی نامه داده بود رفتم دیدم
خیلی مکان بزرگ و خوبی بود اما چون کارگاه تمرین تئاتر بود خیلی بهم ریخته بود و نیاز به رسیدگی داشت.وضعیت صندلیهاش هم خوب نبود از این دسته دارای دانشجویی بود.میز کنفرانسش هم درست و حسابی نبود.
اما خب برای سالن امفی تئاتر یک جای دیگه باز از طرف اداره ارشاد رفتم دیدم که مکانش و محیطش عالی بود اما خب برای 3 روز به این تعداد ساعت نمیدن یعنی پر شده و همایش دارن خودشون.(بصورت ازاد هر 2 ساعتی 300 هزارتومان)

نمیدونم دیگه چکار کنم جاهای خوب زیاد هست اما یا قیمتش بالاست یا پر هستن.
1 جا دیگه قراره برم ببینم خدا کنه اونجارو بهمون بدن چون مکانش واقعا عالیه

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
آقای عابدی مکان دوم کجای شیراز هست؟دانشگاه آزاد چی آقای شهرکی چیزی نگفتند؟قیمت برامون خیلی مهم هست

----------


## omidabedi

چمران هست خانم جعفری
از دانشگاه ازاد هم خبری ندارم نه
من یکم سرم شلوغه این چن وقت کمتر پیگیر هستم اما تلفنی چرا خیلی جاها تماس گرفتم

----------


## SONITAJ

آقای عابدی یه خاطر زحماتتون ممنونم . چمران نسبت به صدرا نزدیک تره ولی من هم نمی دونم دانشگاه آزاد چی شد چون آقای شهرکی چیزی نگفنتند. به همین دلیل پرسیدم .
من هم سعی کردم سالن فدک توی کوی زهرا را که وابسته به سازمان رسانه های دیجیتال هست بگیرم هنوز جوابی نگرفتم .
برای ثبت نام توی نشست تا یک هفته قبل از نشست وقت هست؟یاتا2 دی؟

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> آقای عابدی یه خاطر زحماتتون ممنونم . چمران نسبت به صدرا نزدیک تره ولی من هم نمی دونم دانشگاه آزاد چی شد چون آقای شهرکی چیزی نگفنتند. به همین دلیل پرسیدم .
> من هم سعی کردم سالن فدک توی کوی زهرا را که وابسته به سازمان رسانه های دیجیتال هست بگیرم هنوز جوابی نگرفتم .
> برای ثبت نام توی نشست تا یک هفته قبل از نشست وقت هست؟یاتا2 دی؟


 منم می خوام زود این پروژه رم تموم کنم بعد بیام ثبت نام  :افسرده:

----------


## SONITAJ

> mostafa_shoakry:
> منم می خوام زود این پروژه رم تموم کنم بعد بیام ثبت نام


ما هم خوشحال می شویم و منتظر ثبت نام شما هستیم.
یه وقت دیر نشه و شما یادتون بره؟ :متعجب:

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> ما هم خوشحال می شویم و منتظر ثبت نام شما هستیم.
> یه وقت دیر نشه و شما یادتون بره؟


نه اصلا یادم نمیره . فقط یکم کمبود بودجه دارم  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

تعداد اعضای ثبت نام شده تا اینجا با توجه به انصراف 2 نفر، 6 نفر شده. فکر کنم همینطوری بخوایم پیش بریم، نشست شیراز هم لغو بشه. حالا هی برخی دوستان میان میگن چرا نامه برای دانشگاه و فلان ارگان نمیفرستین. اجازه بدین اول مشخص بشه چند نفر میان چون نمیخوایم با آبرو و اعتبار خودمون بازی کنیم (البته نامه برای دانشگاه ارسال شده و منتظر جوابشون هستم).

----------


## Veteran

به نظرم خودتون ی تیم 5/6 نفره تشکیل بدین،بشینین کارهارو تقسیم کنید و انجام بدید
در نهایت پس از ثبت نهاد و برنامه نویسی سیستم و ....
نهاد رو تبلیغ کنید برای جمع کردن عضو !
چرا اینقدر حرص بخورین ! حالا که نمیخوان،خب نمیخوان دیگه ! کاریش که نمیشه کرد !

----------


## rezaonline.net

بهتره یه اطلاعیه توی سایت بذارید .
به نظر بنده اینبار تعداد افراد رو ملاک قرار ندید ، بذارید نشست تشکیل بشه ، حرفها زده بشه ، اونایی که نیومدن هم چوبش رو خودشون میخورن.
بهرحاله قرار توی این نشست بصورت رسمی نهاد رو سر و سامون بدیم .

----------


## MMSHFE

آخه آقا رضا فرض کنید دانشگاه سالن رو بده. بعد بریم با 6 نفر توی سالن کنفرانس 300 نفری بشینیم، دانشجوها رو هم بگیم بیان با نهاد آشنا بشن؟ بریم برای اسکان صحبت کنیم و اونوقت 5-6 نفر فقط بیان؟ خوب اگه تعداد قراره همینقدر باشه، چرا اینقدر دنبال سالن و این حرفها باشیم؟ دو تا اتاق 3 تخته برای اسکان کافیه و فوقش برای دورهم جمع شدن هم توی شرکت خودم جمع میشیم. ولی مسئله اینه که همینهایی که الآن شرکت نمیکنن، وقتی اومدیم و صحبت کردیم و حق عضویت و اینجور چیزها تصویب شد، نهاد رو ترک میکنن و میگن نظر ما رو نپرسیدن و کلی حرف و حدیث و گلایه دیگه. خوب اگه قراره بعداً چنین برخوردهایی داشته باشیم، به قول آقا سبحان، همون اول بجای اینکه کلی افراد ثبت نام کنن، با یک تیم 5-6 نفره کار میکنیم و بعداً بقیه عضو بشن که دیگه اینقدر حرص نخوریم. هرموقع هم لازم بود آنلاین صحبت کنیم، 5-6 نفر رو که دیگه میتونیم با Skype رو TeamViewer یا حتی تلفنی کنفرانس راه بندازیم. باور کنید شب و روز فکر و کار و زندگی چند نفر شده اجرای آبرومندانه این نشست و نشستهای مشابه توی شهرهای دیگه، اونوقت بقیه بیخیال نشستن تو خونه و منتظرن بقیه شرکت کنن و بعدش هم بیان گلایه کنن که ما نبودیم حرفهامون رو بزنیم و فلان مورد رو قبول نداریم و فوقش هم اینه که نهاد رو ترک میکنن. برخورد خیلی از دوستان متأسفانه آدم رو یخ میکنه (سرد که جای خود داره).

----------


## Veteran

> تو خونه و منتظرن بقیه شرکت کنن و بعدش هم بیان گلایه کنن که ما نبودیم  حرفهامون رو بزنیم و فلان مورد رو قبول نداریم و فوقش هم اینه که نهاد رو  ترک میکنن.


این چیزارو بیخیال مهندس! حالا در حد نظر اره،که طرف بیاد بگه در مورد این تصمیم من نظرم اینه،این قابل قبوله،اما اینکه قبول ندارن خود جای بحثه(البته اگر دلیل داشتن باشن خب فرق میکنه)
قبلا هم گفتم به جای اینکه 100 تا عضو داشته باشین که هیج کار نکنند،5 تا عضو پایه(4 پایه) داشته باشین،بیشتر و سریعتر کارها جلو میره
به نظرم بحثو رو تموم کنید و بشینید با افرادی که خودتون مد نظر دارید صحبتی بکنید و در یک مسنجر قرار بزارید
Skype
Yahoo
Beyluxe
و ....

----------


## SONITAJ

حق با آقای شهرکی هست من هم با ایشون موافق هستم. اینجوری پیش بره واقعا اعتبار نهاد و اهدافش کلا میره زیر سوال .
لطفا یک پیامک برای اطلاع رسانی و اتمام حجت نهایی به تمام اعضای  ارسال کنید تا بعد تصمیم دیگه و بهتری بگیرم.
سالن 300نفره برای 6 نفره اصلا درست نیست.امکانش هست بیاید پاسارگاد ونشست به جای خود شیراز اینجا برگزار بشه؟

----------


## navid3d_69

بنظر من اگر قرار هست هی توی هر شهر فقط  5-6 نفر باید خود این رو اینترنتی کنید

مثلا مثل کلاس های غیر حضوری پیام نور و اینا هم تعداد بیشتری شرکت می کنن هم مکان و اسکان و ... نداره

----------


## MMSHFE

همون رو هم مطمئن باشین کسی نمیاد. این اعضایی که من میبینم، کلاً به دستور پزشکشون استراحت مطلق تشریف دارن (قصد جسارت به اعضای فعال ندارم).

----------


## farazsahebdel

> بنظر من اگر قرار هست هی توی هر شهر فقط  5-6 نفر باید خود این رو اینترنتی کنید
> 
> مثلا مثل کلاس های غیر حضوری پیام نور و اینا هم تعداد بیشتری شرکت می کنن هم مکان و اسکان و ... نداره


سلام

بنده نیز این نظر رو دارم .

----------


## mahdirabbani

1- سلام به همه.
2- بنده تا هفت ، هشت روز قبل از نشست وضعیت اومدن یا نیومدنم رو نمی تونم مشخص کنم.
3- اگه نشست توی اصفهان برگزار بشه ، من می تونم توی این چند روز خونه ی خودم را رایگان در اختیار نهاد بذارم.
4- من نمی گم که نشست لغو بشه ولی گذاشتن نشست مجازی به صورت ویدیو کنفرانس هم که ضرر نداره. حداقل قبل از برگزاری نشست شیراز یه جلسه مجازی بذارین. نعمت مسنجر هم که فراوونه. برای هیشکی هم خرج نداره.
5- شاید بعد از نشست های مجازی دیدیم نیازی به نشست حقیقی نیست.
6- درسته که توی این دوره زمونه این پولها هیچه و 75 هزار برای 3 روز متعارفه ولی انصافا جمع این با هزینه های اسکان و رفت و آمد برای کسی که هنوز هیچ در آمدی نداره زیاده.

----------


## MMSHFE

امتحانش ضرری نداره. تاریخ و ساعت رو هماهنگ کنید تا من هم پیامک بزنم همه توی ساعت مشخصی توی یاهو مسنجر آنلاین بشن. ببینیم چند نفر شرکت میکنن.

----------


## mahdirabbani

اعلانش رو که شما باید بکنین. به نظر من شب ها 10 به بعد شاید همه وقت می کنن. البته اگه خونه هاشون اینترنت داشته باشن.

----------


## mahdirabbani

دوستان هرکی با یاهو مسنجر موافقه زمانش را بگه.

----------


## mahmod2000

به نظرم مسنجر ایده بدی نباشه
امتحانش ضرری نداره استاد
زمانش رو اعلام کنید

----------


## SONITAJ

من هم موافق هستم امتحانش ضرری نداره.زمانش را مشخص کردید لطفا من را هم در جریان بگذارید.

----------


## Veteran

خب خدارو شکر بالاخره چند نفر پیدا شدن و از این کار حمایت کردن :کف کرده!: 
قبلن کجا بودین شما  :متفکر:  
نظره من :
روز 5 شنبه ساعت 21 تا ساعت 22 
اخرین روز کاری هستش و کسی فرداش سره کار نمیره(اکثرا) و شب هم هستشو همه توی خونه ها دارن استراحت میکنند

----------


## rezaonline.net

سلام
محدودیتی ندارم بنده .
هر زمانی خواستید در خدمتتون هستیم.
بخصوص از 8 شب تا 7 صبح :)

----------


## ***BiDaK***

سلام.حاضر.

----------


## saman-arsenal

منم از تمام دوستانی که من و میشناسن عذرمیخوام که هم نتونستم توو نشست بابل شرکت کنم هم اینکه واسه شیراز ثبت نام نکردم نشست بابل و به خاطر یه اتفاق از دست دادم ونشست شیراز رو هم به خاطر سربازی و بازم شرمنده از تمام دوستان به خصوص مهندس شهرکی و مهرداد عزیز و بقیه دوستانی که واقعازحمت میکشند واس نهاد برای من که فقط شرمندگی مونده که نتونستم هنوز واس نهاد کاری کنم ایشالا در آینده جبران کنیم  به هر حال منم برنامه پنج شنبه رو اگ خدا بخواد هستم البته به این اینترنت من اعتباری نیست یه روز سرعت داره یه روزم گوگل و به زور وا میکنه

----------


## qartalonline

من هم هر روز از ساعت 21 تا 12 میتونم باشم (البته بجز 5 شنبه ها که احتمال داره نتونم آنلاین باشم).

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

منم با یاهو موافقم ولی این هفته پنج شنبه و جمعه نمی تونم باید برم شهرستان

----------


## mahdirabbani

آقای شهرکی با توجه به پیشنهادات دوستان یه زمانی را قطعی اعلام کنین. به نظر من آخر هفته نباشه بهتره چون معمولا افراد برنامه دارن.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> آقای شهرکی با توجه به پیشنهادات دوستان یه زمانی را قطعی اعلام کنین. به نظر من آخر هفته نباشه بهتره چون معمولا افراد برنامه دارن.


وسط هفته کسی برنامه نداره؟

----------


## Jarvis

منم شبا همیشه آنلاینم ... اساسا برای گفتگو مشکلی ندارم :)

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

شب 10 به بعد مشکل ندارم البته به غیر از 5شنبه  و جمعه این هفته

----------


## mahdirabbani

> وسط هفته کسی برنامه نداره؟


منظورم این بود که معمولا ایرانی ها آخر هفته را به مهمانی ، مسافرت ، تفریح و با خانواده بودن اختصاص میدن و اگه آخر هفته بذاریم بهانه ها برای شرکت نکردن بیشتره.

----------


## qartalonline

سه شنبه یا چهارشنبه چطوره؟ (البته فعلا برای همین هفته)

----------


## poriab

یک پوزش به دوستان بدهکار می دونم خودم رو ، که فقط در نشست اول شرکت کردم / نشست بابل که نشد ! شیراز هم امکانش نبود ! 

یاهو رو هستم ، شنبه و پنج شنبه از 6 به بعد هستم ، مابقی روزها هر ساعتی باشه مشکلی نیست

----------


## MMSHFE

روز سه شنبه ساعت 10 تا 11 شب چطوره؟ کسانی که موافق هستن لطفاً فقط روی همین پست دکمه تشکر رو بزنن تا تاپیک شلوغ نشه و راحتتر بشه آمار گرفت. ضمناً همه دوستان لطف کنن چه موافق و چه مخالف، آیدی یاهو www_barnamenevis_ir رو Add کنن و توی توضیحات زمان Add کردن هم بنویسن نهاد و در کنارش ID برنامه نویسشون رو هم بنویسن. با تشکر

----------


## SONITAJ

> کنارش ID برنامه نویسشون رو هم بنویسن


سلام ببخشید منظورتون از این جمله چی هست؟من متوجه نمی شوم.

----------


## MMSHFE

یعنی آیدی کاربریشون رو تو سایت برنامه نویس کنار کلمه «نهاد» بنویسن.

----------


## engmmrj

> روز سه شنبه ساعت 10 تا 11 شب چطوره؟ کسانی که موافق هستن لطفاً فقط روی همین پست دکمه تشکر رو بزنن تا تاپیک شلوغ نشه و راحتتر بشه آمار گرفت. ضمناً همه دوستان لطف کنن چه موافق و چه مخالف، آیدی یاهو www_barnamenevis_ir رو Add کنن و توی توضیحات زمان Add کردن هم بنویسن نهاد و در کنارش ID برنامه نویسشون رو هم بنویسن. با تشکر


استاد من ID شما رو 1 سال پیش Add کردم فکر کنم ایگنورم کردین  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

خوشبختانه ID من از اون دسته IDهاست که لیست ایگنورش همیشه خالیه. ID شما توی لیست IDهام بود. برای همین دیگه جوابی ننوشتم.

----------


## shpegah

الان این دوستانی که از کلید تشکر استفاده کردن همه بانام کاربری اینجا وکلمه نهاد  add شدن ؟
پس با سرچ کلمه نهاد باید همه باشن دیگه درسته ؟
پس چرا هیچ کس نیست من هم فارسی نهاد هم انگلیسی اونو تست کردم

----------


## MMSHFE

نه ببینید، این دوستان الآن توی فهرست دوستان بنده در یاهو مسنجر، توی گروه Barnamenevis.org قرار گرفتن و در زمان مشخص شده، Invite مربوط به شرکت در کنفرانس رو برای همه میفرستم.

----------


## SONITAJ

آقای  شهرکی من هم خیلی وقت هست شما را ادد دارم به همین دلیل نهاد و آی دی برنامه نویس را ننوشتم لطفا توی invate کردن بچه ها من رو یاد تون نره لطفا .

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
لطفا وقتی تاریخ این نشست اینترنتی قطعی شد یه پیام بدید و ما را هم در جریان بذارید.
ممنونم

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب با این اوصاف، زمان اولین جلسه آنلاین شد ساعت 10 سه شنبه 26 آذر. تا ظهر به همه اعضا پیامک ارسال میکنم و 10 دقیقه مونده به زمان جلسه هم به تمام دوستان توی یاهو دعوتنامه شرکت در کنفرانس رو میفرستم. لطفاً همه آنلاین باشین و ترجیحاً چراغ خاموش هم نیاین (Invisible نباشین). فوقش وضعیتتون رو Busy بگذارین که کسی مزاحم نشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

از سایر دوستان هم تقاضا میکنم امروز به ID یاهو که گفته شد، پیام بفرستن تا از جلسه آنلاین جا نمونن.

----------


## farazsahebdel

> از سایر دوستان هم تقاضا میکنم امروز به ID یاهو که گفته شد، پیام بفرستن تا از جلسه آنلاین جا نمونن.


سلام

می شه در مورد نحوه ی آزمون یکم توضیح بدین .

----------


## MMSHFE

آزمون نیست. یک جلسه آنلاینه که میخوایم درمورد نهاد و فعالیتهاش صحبت کنیم و اعضا هم نظراتشون رو بگن.

----------


## MMSHFE

بله ساعت 10 امشب. همونطور که توی پیامک عنوان شده، 10 دقیقه قبل بهتون Invitation ارسال میشه. ضمناً دوستان عزیز لطف کنن شناسه کاربری رو توی همون یاهو PM کنن نه اینکه پیامک بفرستن. سامانه پیامک رو ترکوندین بخدا! ضمناً PM هم با پیامک فرق میکنه!!!

----------


## mahdirabbani

پذیرایی جلسه ی امشب چیه؟ :قهقهه:

----------


## MMSHFE

تشریف بیارین، در خدمتتون هستیم. پول ازتون نگیریم شانس آوردین. میزبان اصفهانیه  :چشمک:

----------


## omidabedi

> تشریف بیارین، در خدمتتون هستیم. پول ازتون نگیریم شانس آوردین. میزبان اصفهانیه


 :لبخند: 
اینقد حال میکنم با زمانی که اقای شهرکی شوخیشون گل میکنه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## h.rezaee

سلام ، آقای شهرکی زمان اعلام شده فرا رسید اما هیچ PM دریافت نشد؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟  !؟!

----------


## SAjjADma

سلام من دریافت کردم

----------


## h.rezaee

بنده هنوز دریافت نکردم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبق پیامک ارسالی add کردم منتها هنوز خبری نیست؟!
h.rezaee1371@yahoo.com

----------


## qartalonline

> بنده هنوز دریافت نکردم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طبق پیامک ارسالی add کردم منتها هنوز خبری نیست؟!
> h.rezaee1371@yahoo.com



نام کاربری تون رو ارسال کردید؟
اگه ارسال کردید منتظر بمونید دعوت میکنن.

----------


## h.rezaee

بله یک PM دریافت شد. ممنون

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

منم هنوز منتظرم خبری نیست

----------


## mahdirabbani

آقای شهرکی لطفا در رو باز کنین ما هم بیاییم داخل. هوا سرده. :ناراحت:

----------


## SAjjADma

بچه ها برنامه چیه ؟
ساعت از 11 هم رد شده
جلسه هست یا کنسله؟

----------


## qartalonline

احتمالا جلسه بین سایر اعضا داره برگزار میشه.

----------


## Jarvis

دوستان ، الان جلسه آنلاین برگزار کردیم .. خودتون دیدید که چه بی نظمی ای بوجود اومد و آقای شهرکی هم نمی دونست سوال کی رو جواب بده...
آقای شهرکی اگه میگن نشست حضوری بهتره به خاطر همین چیزاست ... حداقل تجربه ی دو تا نشست قبلی که اینجور ثابت کرد!

لطف کنید برای نشست شیراز ثبت نام کنید.

----------


## qartalonline

> دوستان ، الان جلسه آنلاین برگزار کردیم .. خودتون دیدید ...


کی؟ کجا؟ با کی؟ مگه قرار نبود همه دعوت بشن پس چی شد؟

----------


## Jarvis

> کی؟ کجا؟ با کی؟ مگه قرار نبود همه دعوت بشن پس چی شد؟


 ساعت 10:35 بود که دیگه شروع کردیم ... آقای شهرکی برای یاهو اش یه مشکلی پیش اومد .. دیگه آقا مهرداد زحمت رووم رو کشیدن

----------


## Veteran

> خودتون دیدید که چه بی نظمی ای بوجود اومد و آقای شهرکی هم نمی دونست سوال کی رو جواب بده...


مسنجر بیلوکس،ابزار مدیریتی روم رو دار،اگر اونجا باشه میشه مدیریت کرد افرادو
اما نمیدونم چرا نوبت من نشد   :متفکر:  بعدم که میایم اینجا مشکلات رو میگیم،جناب شهرکی میگه شما رو اعصابی 
کلا برای متقاعد کردن مدیران باید ی 2/3 روزی کل کل کنیم،کشتی بگیریم، تا بلکه کاری انجام بشه
اون از گروه ها 
اون از دپارتمان PHP
اون از نشست انلاین
و ....
===
در اخر هم از تمامی دوستان که شرکت کردن تشکر میکنم  :قلب:

----------


## qartalonline

واقعا واسه خودم متاسفم. خوب شد قبلا از نشست این مسئله اتفاق افتاد و زودتر متوجه شدم تو گروهی هستم که هیچ کسی واسم ارزشی قائل نداره من که با شور و اشتیاق امده بودم با لگد بیرونم کردید بعد پشت سرم هم اطلاعیه میدید که چرا هیچکس تو نشست ها شرکت نمیکنه و فعال نیست و ... 
تا اینجا بی احترمی های زیادی تو این انجمن و حتی از طرف اعضای نهاد بهم شده بود ولی صبر میکردم و نادیده میگرفتم ولی این بار این توهین بزرگ یادم نمیره واسه خودتون جلسه آنلاین میذارید خبر میدید که شرکت کنید بعد سخت ترین کار که دعوت به کنفرانس بودید انجام ندادید چه برسه به کارهایی که قرار تو نشست ها انجام بشه من هیچ گاه اجازه نمیدم تو جمعی باشم که بهم کوچکترین بی احترامی یا توهینی بشه پس دیوونه نیستم که از اینجا پاشم بیام شیراز واسه اینکه یه گروهی میخوان واسه خودشون تصمیم بگیرن و نقش سایر افراد صرفا تامین هزینه و افزایش تعداد نفر باشه.
حیف اون فکر و تصمیم هایی که واسه نهاد داشتم.
تو عمرم چنین توهینی بهم نشده بود ولی به هر حال این هم تجربه جالبی بود.
انشالله که موفق می شید و چرخ نهاد واستون می چرخه.

----------


## omidabedi

با سلام
پیرو صحبت های جناب شهرکی در کنفرانس مجازی امشب و ابهامات پیش امده بد نیست یک پیشنهاد بدم.

در ابتدا بگم که قرار بر این شده که نهاد برای شروع کارش و تامین هزینه ای جاری از اعضا حق عضویت بگیره تا در اینده بتونیم به مرحله ی درامئ زایی برسیم.از اونجایی که شرکت شخصی هست امتیاز و اعتبار کل شرکت برای هیئت موسس و ... میباشد.
اما پیشنهاد من

این شرکت باید سهامش رو بین اعضای خودش بفروش بزاره تا هرکسی خواست سهام رو بخره و ماهیانه از درامد هایی که شرکت داره برای سهام دارها هزینه ی جاری شرکت تامین بشه.
این روش چندتا مزیت داره
1.شرکت عام المنفعه میشه و دیگه فردا حرفی توش نیست چون همه میتونن سهام بخرن و قد سهامشون از شرکت درامد داشته باشن که از اونطرف هزینه های جاری شرکت رو باید سهامداران تامین کنن.
2.اعضا دیگه نیازی نیست حق عضویت بپردازن و سود شرکت از درصدی هست که از پروژه ها برای سهامدارها برمیداره.
مثلا من بعنوان عضو 15 درصد درامد رو باید به نهاد و شرکت بپردازم تا بشه سود برای سهام داران و تامین هزینه های جاری مثل اجاره ی مکان نمایندگی ها در هر شهر
و...

معایب سیستم کنونی این هست که هدف از ایجاد نهاد این بود که مرجعی باشه برای حمایت از برنامه نویسان و ... 
اما الان شرکت خصوصی هست و اعتبار شرکت فقط برای هیئت موسس هست با این وجود که اعضای نهاد هر کدومشون برای رسیدن به اهداف تلاش کردن و علاوه بر سود مادی باید صاحب اعتبار این نهاد هم باشن.

صحبت هام فقط چیزی بود که فکر میکنم برای همه سوال بود وگرنه هم من هم بقیه ی اعضا ارادت ویژه به اقای شهرکی و اقا مهرداد داریم
اما خب اینها چیز هایی هست که باید برای همه روشن بشه.اینجوری خیال همه راحت میشه و در جهت پیشرفت این نهاد کمک میکنن.

----------


## omidabedi

> با سلام
> پیرو صحبت های جناب شهرکی در کنفرانس مجازی امشب و ابهامات پیش امده بد نیست یک پیشنهاد بدم.
> 
> در ابتدا بگم که قرار بر این شده که نهاد برای شروع کارش و تامین هزینه ای جاری از اعضا حق عضویت بگیره تا در اینده بتونیم به مرحله ی درامئ زایی برسیم.از اونجایی که شرکت شخصی هست امتیاز و اعتبار کل شرکت برای هیئت موسس و ... میباشد.
> اما پیشنهاد من
> 
> این شرکت باید سهامش رو بین اعضای خودش بفروش بزاره تا هرکسی خواست سهام رو بخره و ماهیانه از درامد هایی که شرکت داره برای سهام دارها هزینه ی جاری شرکت تامین بشه.
> این روش چندتا مزیت داره
> 1.شرکت عام المنفعه میشه و دیگه فردا حرفی توش نیست چون همه میتونن سهام بخرن و قد سهامشون از شرکت درامد داشته باشن که از اونطرف هزینه های جاری شرکت رو باید سهامداران تامین کنن.
> ...


دوست عزیز اگر پست هارو میخوندی قرار شد همه ای دی اقای شهرکی رو ادد کنیم و ایشون از طریق یاهو invite کنن به کنفرانس 
برای کسی کارت دعوت فرستاده نشده
همه خودشون پیگیر بودن
پست های قبل رو بخونید

----------


## mahdirabbani

جناب *qartalonline* حتما یه مشکلی بوده. شاید شناسه ی یاهوی شما بهشون نرسیده و ... حتما آقای شهرکی علت این کار را توضیح میدن. اصلا توی بچه های نهاد این بد اخلاقی ها نیست.

----------


## mahdirabbani

جناب *omidabedi* حرف من هم در کنفرانس این بود که باید برای سود رسانی نهاد از هر نظر (اقتصادی و ...) یک قانون درست و حسابی وضع بشه. و مثل نظام سرمایه داری نباشه که هرچی ضعفا(این جا منظور بی تجربه ها) تلاش کنن نتونن به پای اغنیا (با تجربه ها) برسن و تلاش ضعفا به نفع اغنیا باشه. البته آقای شهرکی گفتن تو نشست شیراز بیشتر در موردش صحبت می شه.

----------


## omidabedi

> جناب *omidabedi* حرف من هم در کنفرانس این بود که باید برای سود رسانی نهاد از هر نظر (اقتصادی و ...) یک قانون درست و حسابی وضع بشه. و مثل نظام سرمایه داری نباشه که هرچی ضعفا(این جا منظور بی تجربه ها) تلاش کنن نتونن به پای اغنیا (با تجربه ها) برسن و تلاش ضعفا به نفع اغنیا باشه. البته آقای شهرکی گفتن تو نشست شیراز بیشتر در موردش صحبت می شه.


همونجور که اقای شهرکی گفتن انلاین نمیشه درمورد اینگونه مسائل صحبت کرد.
رو در رو نمیشه دیگه چه برسه انلاین.
ایشون نتونستن صحبت کنن بنده خدا.
اصلا کنفرانس جالبی نبود

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> واقعا واسه خودم متاسفم. خوب شد قبلا از نشست این مسئله اتفاق افتاد و زودتر متوجه شدم تو گروهی هستم که هیچ کسی واسم ارزشی قائل نداره من که با شور و اشتیاق امده بودم با لگد بیرونم کردید بعد پشت سرم هم اطلاعیه میدید که چرا هیچکس تو نشست ها شرکت نمیکنه و فعال نیست و ... 
> تا اینجا بی احترمی های زیادی تو این انجمن و حتی از طرف اعضای نهاد بهم شده بود ولی صبر میکردم و نادیده میگرفتم ولی این بار این توهین بزرگ یادم نمیره واسه خودتون جلسه آنلاین میذارید خبر میدید که شرکت کنید بعد سخت ترین کار که دعوت به کنفرانس بودید انجام ندادید چه برسه به کارهایی که قرار تو نشست ها انجام بشه من هیچ گاه اجازه نمیدم تو جمعی باشم که بهم کوچکترین بی احترامی یا توهینی بشه پس دیوونه نیستم که از اینجا پاشم بیام شیراز واسه اینکه یه گروهی میخوان واسه خودشون تصمیم بگیرن و نقش سایر افراد صرفا تامین هزینه و افزایش تعداد نفر باشه.
> حیف اون فکر و تصمیم هایی که واسه نهاد داشتم.
> تو عمرم چنین توهینی بهم نشده بود ولی به هر حال این هم تجربه جالبی بود.
> انشالله که موفق می شید و چرخ نهاد واستون می چرخه.


 شما که توسط من اضافه شدید به کنفرانس
آقای شهرکی براشون مشکل به وجود اومده بود دقیقا نمیدونم چه توهینی شده بهتون ؟

----------


## monilin

> واقعا واسه خودم متاسفم. خوب شد قبلا از نشست این مسئله اتفاق افتاد و زودتر متوجه شدم تو گروهی هستم که هیچ کسی واسم ارزشی قائل نداره من که با شور و اشتیاق امده بودم با لگد بیرونم کردید بعد پشت سرم هم اطلاعیه میدید که چرا هیچکس تو نشست ها شرکت نمیکنه و فعال نیست و ... 
> تا اینجا بی احترمی های زیادی تو این انجمن و حتی از طرف اعضای نهاد بهم شده بود ولی صبر میکردم و نادیده میگرفتم ولی این بار این توهین بزرگ یادم نمیره واسه خودتون جلسه آنلاین میذارید خبر میدید که شرکت کنید بعد سخت ترین کار که دعوت به کنفرانس بودید انجام ندادید چه برسه به کارهایی که قرار تو نشست ها انجام بشه من هیچ گاه اجازه نمیدم تو جمعی باشم که بهم کوچکترین بی احترامی یا توهینی بشه پس دیوونه نیستم که از اینجا پاشم بیام شیراز واسه اینکه یه گروهی میخوان واسه خودشون تصمیم بگیرن و نقش سایر افراد صرفا تامین هزینه و افزایش تعداد نفر باشه.
> حیف اون فکر و تصمیم هایی که واسه نهاد داشتم.
> تو عمرم چنین توهینی بهم نشده بود ولی به هر حال این هم تجربه جالبی بود.
> انشالله که موفق می شید و چرخ نهاد واستون می چرخه.



من آی دی آقای حسین زاده رو براتون تو پیام فرستادم که دعوت بشین، گویا ندیدین. خود من هم با اینکه دعوت شدم و روم باز شد هیچ پیامی نمیدیدم تا 11 که مشکل حل شد

----------


## mahdirabbani

ولی به نظر من به عنوان اولین تجربه و کشوندن حدود 40 نفر به کنفرانس کار جالبی بود. برای بی نظمی ها هم خیلی راهکار هست. به نظر من هر هفته باید این کنفرانس باشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

از همه دوستان بخاطر مشکلات پیش اومده در برگزاری جلسه آنلاین عذرخواهی میکنم. هر کاری میکردم اعضا رو نمیشد Invite کنم. بهرحال تجربه ای بود در نوع خودش که دیدیم YM آنچنان هم برای اینجور کارها Stable نیست. اگه خدا بخواد در جلسات بعدی از یک مسنجر بهتر استفاده میکنیم. من خودم هم وسط کار چند بار از روم بیرون افتادم و بقیه دوستان دوباره لطف کردن دعوتم کردن. آخر سر هم دعوتنامه ها رو یکی یکی ارسال کردیم و اگه این وسط کسی از قلم افتاد مجدداً عذرخواهی میکنم. درهرحال جلسه بدی نبود و نتایج و آرشیو صحبتهای مطرح شده رو اگه باز یاهو مسنجر ادا بازی در نیاره، تا فردا میگذارم. از آقای پورمحمد عزیز هم شخصاً عذرخواهی ویژه دارم. تک تک اعضای نهاد روی چشم من جا دارن. بی احترامی کجا بود برادر؟ بنظر یکطرفه به قاضی رفتی ها آقا محمدرضای عزیز.

----------


## silencer

سلام،من موندم کی کنفرانس برگزار کردید؟ساعت 10.30 برای من دعوت نامه اومد رفتم داخل روم یک 10 نفر دیگه هم بودن اونجا ولی تا 11:30 صبر کردم خبری نشد اصلا،بعد رفتم. 
شما روم رو تغییر دادید به بقیه یادتون رفته بگید.

----------


## MMSHFE

آقای عابدی، توی جلسه آنلاین که گفتم: اعضا با پرداخت حق عضویت، در نهاد صاحب سهام میشن و درآمد ماهانه نهاد برحسب میزان سهم اعضا، بینشون تقسیم میشه. درواقع نهاد بصورت شرکت سهامی خاص هست.

----------


## MMSHFE

کسانی که از ویندوز 8 استفاده کردن، گویا بیشتر از بقیه با یاهو مسنجر مشکل داشتن. گفتم این نکته هم بیان بشه که همه مشکلات رو گردن یاهو مسنجر نیندازیم.

----------


## qartalonline

> دوست عزیز اگر پست هارو میخوندی قرار شد همه ای دی اقای شهرکی رو ادد کنیم و ایشون از طریق یاهو invite کنن به کنفرانس 
> برای کسی کارت دعوت فرستاده نشده
> همه خودشون پیگیر بودن
> پست های قبل رو بخونید


به احتمال زیاد این نوشته رو برام می خواستید نقل قول کنید (چون نمیشه برای پاسخ خودتون جواب بدید) پاسخ رو مینویسم اگه واسه من بود که هیچ در غیر اینصورت معذرت میخوام.

من نگفتم واسم کارت دعوت بفرستن بهتره کلمه invite رو معنی کنید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

در مورد فروش سهام بگم : 
ما آماده هرگونه پیشنهادی هستیم و خوشحال شدم که جز دعوا و بحث سر اینکه من امتحان دارم و من بچم روگازه ! یکی بالاخره یک حرف کمک کننده زد !
ما این تاپیک و زدیم تا به مسائل مهمتری برسیم
مثل سیکل گردش مالی 
مدیریت پروژه
چذب پروژه و غیره
بنده به عنوان نماینده از ظرف هیئت موسس اعلام میکنم اماده هرگونه انتقاد و پیشنهادی هستیم

هدف ما نفع به شما ها نیست  فقط ! نفع به خودمون هم نیست فقط ! نفع به یک جامعه هست که اسمش برای بنده مقدس هست " جغدان معصوم و همیشه خسته " برنامه نویسان ... 
برا هدفمون ارزش قائل بشیم
به قول مهندس شهرکی هیچ چیز دور از انتظار نیست
هیئت موسس پیزی جز یک اسم نیست 
خیلی از کارهای میتونست با تصیمیم 3 نفره ما انجام بشه
اما صداقت و کار گروهی و ترجیح دادیم و همه مسائل ریز و با هم تصمیم گرفتیم و البته خیلی هم اذیت شدیم بابت تنش های به وجود اومده
اما باز هم امیدی به فردا یی روشن هست !

----------


## omidabedi

> سلام،من موندم کی کنفرانس برگزار کردید؟ساعت 10.30 برای من دعوت نامه اومد رفتم داخل روم یک 10 نفر دیگه هم بودن اونجا ولی تا 11:30 صبر کردم خبری نشد اصلا،بعد رفتم. 
> شما روم رو تغییر دادید به بقیه یادتون رفته بگید.


نه اینجور نبود خیلی ها نمیتونستن pm هارو ببینن باید یبار لاگین لاگ اوت میکردن.

----------


## qartalonline

> من آی دی آقای حسین زاده رو براتون تو پیام فرستادم که دعوت بشین، گویا ندیدین. خود من هم با اینکه دعوت شدم و روم باز شد هیچ پیامی نمیدیدم تا 11 که مشکل حل شد


چرا اتفاقا بعد از پیغامتون add کردم و پیغام فرستادم ولی واکنشی ندیدم.

----------


## mahdirabbani

به نظر من مسنجر ایرانی l4i برای کنفرانس بد نیست. امکاناتش هم خیلی زیاده. خصوصا امکانات مدیریتیش.

----------


## silencer

> نه اینجور نبود خیلی ها نمیتونستن pm هارو ببینن باید یبار لاگین لاگ اوت میکردن.


من توی روم با چند تا از دوستان صحبت کردم پس pm ها رو دیدم،حتی یک بار یکی از دوستان اومد تو گفت اینجا روم اصلی یا نه؟ما موندیم گفتیم اره مگه چند تاست روم،نگو که راست بوده

----------


## omidabedi

> در مورد فروش سهام بگم : 
> ما آماده هرگونه پیشنهادی هستیم و خوشحال شدم که جز دعوا و بحث سر اینکه من امتحان دارم و من بچم روگازه ! یکی بالاخره یک حرف کمک کننده زد !
> ما این تاپیک و زدیم تا به مسائل مهمتری برسیم
> مثل سیکل گردش مالی 
> مدیریت پروژه
> چذب پروژه و غیره
> بنده به عنوان نماینده از ظرف هیئت موسس اعلام میکنم اماده هرگونه انتقاد و پیشنهادی هستیم
> 
> هدف ما نفع به شما ها نیست  فقط ! نفع به خودمون هم نیست فقط ! نفع به یک جامعه هست که اسمش برای بنده مقدس هست " جغدان معصوم و همیشه خسته " برنامه نویسان ... 
> ...


خیلی متشکر از توجهتون
:)
نمیدونم چرا دکمه ی تشکر برای اقای شهرکی و شما خاموش شده (نیستش)

من تا همین الان دارم با بچه ها صحبت میکنم بیشترشون تو ای قسمت ها سوال داشتن و ....
از طرفی هم اینو هم میدونم که شما عزیزان کاری جز ثبت شرکت نمیتونستید کنید و جای حرفی نیست اما خب کمی و کاستی هارو میشه با تعیین قوانین خوب برطرف کرد

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> چرا اتفاقا بعد از پیغامتون add کردم و پیغام فرستادم ولی واکنشی ندیدم.


 من شما و ادد کردم اما اکسپت نشد
و شما و invite کردم بعد از اون
اگه باز هم واکنشی به قول شما نشد فک کنم با یک حساب سر انگشتی باید تقصیر بیافته به گردن باهو شما
چون بقیه این 40 نفر از سمت من دعوت شدند و کاملا بدون مشکل بودند
خلاصه با همه اوصاف با همه مشکلات یک جلسه انلاین 40 نفره برگزار شد که جای شکر داره
و بعد از عذر خواهی اقای شهرکی و دلایل ما اگه هنوزم اصرار دارید که به شما توهینی شده و این شیرینی و تو پست های پیا پی دارید هی به تلخی میکشید بنده باز هم از شما عذر میخوام
شاید گردن خمیده مارو قبول کنید تا یک گام به سمت گذشت پیش بریم
ممنون

----------


## omidabedi

> به احتمال زیاد این نوشته رو برام می خواستید نقل قول کنید (چون نمیشه برای پاسخ خودتون جواب بدید) پاسخ رو مینویسم اگه واسه من بود که هیچ در غیر اینصورت معذرت میخوام.
> 
> من نگفتم واسم کارت دعوت بفرستن بهتره کلمه invite رو معنی کنید.


دوست عزیز منظور از invite این بود که توی یاهو مسنجر یک نفر که پنجره ی چت رو باز میکنه میتونه بقیه رو هم به اونجا دعوت کنه
کیا؟ اونایی که تو ادد لیستش هستند.
اونارو انتخاب میکنه و بعد دکمه ای داره بنام invite (شما اشتباه گرفتید با دعوت گیری اینجوری) که برای اونها پیام میاد که میتونن رد کنن یا accept کنن و join بشن به بقیه.
:)
خود من چند نفر رو invite کردم چون مشکل داشن یاهو اقای شهرکی منو هم invite نکردن :| اما خب دوستان به دادم رسیدن
مشکل از سیستم بود و اینکه این کنفرانس یهویی شد بدون برنامه ریزی فقط برای تست

----------


## qartalonline

> شما که توسط من اضافه شدید به کنفرانس
> آقای شهرکی براشون مشکل به وجود اومده بود دقیقا نمیدونم چه توهینی شده بهتون ؟


من که چیزی ندیدم احتمالا بعد از آفلاین شدن اضافه کردید.
بزرگترین توهین همین 3 ساعت منتظر گذاشتن بی ثمر پشت سیستم بود.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من فکر میکنم یه فرم ساده ارسال پیغام که به صورت آژاکس پیغام ارسال میکنه درست کنیم و یک برنامه پت ساده بسازیم خیلی بهتر هست
پیغام بفرسته به بانک 
هرپیغام که رسید شماره تولید کنه ( آیدی )
و ازون ور نمایش بده
حتی میشه مثل wechat با کمک فایل های فلش صدا ضبط کرد و ارسال کرد ( بیسیم )
مثل بیسیم میتونیم تعریف کنیم که مدیر جلسه بتونه تعریف کنه الان فقط پیغام های کی بیاد وسط + و حتی تایین کنیم که نوبت سوالل کردن بگیرند ( شماره نوبت )
فک کنم کار سختی نباشه 
آرشیو هم میشه پیغام ها

----------


## qartalonline

> دوست عزیز منظور از invite این بود که توی یاهو مسنجر یک نفر که پنجره ی چت رو باز میکنه میتونه بقیه رو هم به اونجا دعوت کنه
> کیا؟ اونایی که تو ادد لیستش هستند.
> اونارو انتخاب میکنه و بعد دکمه ای داره بنام invite (شما اشتباه گرفتید با دعوت گیری اینجوری) که برای اونها پیام میاد که میتونن رد کنن یا accept کنن و join بشن به بقیه.
> :)
> خود من چند نفر رو invite کردم چون مشکل داشن یاهو اقای شهرکی منو هم invite نکردن :| اما خب دوستان به دادم رسیدن
> مشکل از سیستم بود و اینکه این کنفرانس یهویی شد بدون برنامه ریزی فقط برای تست


عرض من همینه هیچ پیغامی ، پنجره ای برای تایید یا رد یا هیچ اتفاق تازه ای برام رخ نداد که من بگم invite شدم.

----------


## MMSHFE

> من که چیزی ندیدم احتمالا بعد از آفلاین شدن اضافه کردید.
> بزرگترین توهین همین 3 ساعت منتظر گذاشتن بی ثمر پشت سیستم بود.


 آقای پورمحمد عزیز، فکر کنم عذرخواهی بنده رو ندیدین. اگه میشه، *اینجا* رو ببینید. امیدوارم رضایت بدین.

----------


## omidabedi

> من فکر میکنم یه فرم ساده ارسال پیغام که به صورت آژاکس پیغام ارسال میکنه درست کنیم و یک برنامه پت ساده بسازیم خیلی بهتر هست
> پیغام بفرسته به بانک 
> هرپیغام که رسید شماره تولید کنه ( آیدی )
> و ازون ور نمایش بده
> حتی میشه مثل wechat با کمک فایل های فلش صدا ضبط کرد و ارسال کرد ( بیسیم )
> مثل بیسیم میتونیم تعریف کنیم که مدیر جلسه بتونه تعریف کنه الان فقط پیغام های کی بیاد وسط + و حتی تایین کنیم که نوبت سوالل کردن بگیرند ( شماره نوبت )
> فک کنم کار سختی نباشه 
> آرشیو هم میشه پیغام ها



یه سیستم اماده ی چت روم دارم خیلی سریع و کاربردی هست اگر جایی هست up کنید تا استفاده کنیم بگید بفرستم براتون

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> یه سیستم اماده ی چت روم دارم خیلی سریع و کاربردی هست اگر جایی هست up کنید تا استفاده کنیم بگید بفرستم براتون


بله استقبال میشه

اینم تاکید کنم اسراری نباید باشه به تولید دوباره چرخ
من ساده ترین حالتشو مثال زدم
سیستمی تست شده اگه هست استفاده میکنیم
بهتره که درگیر یاهو بشیم
سیستمی هست پیغام صوتی صبط و ارسال کنه ؟ مثل wechat

----------


## qartalonline

> آقای پورمحمد عزیز، فکر کنم عذرخواهی بنده رو ندیدین. اگه میشه، *اینجا* رو ببینید. امیدوارم رضایت بدین.


ببخشید آقای شهرکی من اعصابم خرد شده بود دیگه کنترل نداشتم.
تمام.
--
از همه دوستان عذر میخوام.

----------


## omidabedi

> بله استقبال میشه
> 
> اینم تاکید کنم اسراری نباید باشه به تولید دوباره چرخ
> من ساده ترین حالتشو مثال زدم
> سیستمی تست شده اگه هست استفاده میکنیم
> بهتره که درگیر یاهو بشیم
> سیستمی هست پیغام صوتی صبط و ارسال کنه ؟ مثل wechat


پیداش میکنم براتون میفرستم.
برای چت صوتی هم باز بین فایل هام میگردم میفرستم براتون

----------


## poriab

من invite شدم و تمامی invite شده ها رو می دیدم ولی ، پیغامی رو نمی دیدم !! فکر کردم برگزار نشده ! 
همین جوری 2 ساعت پای سیستم و منتظر بودم :(

----------


## colors

> جناب *omidabedi* حرف من هم در کنفرانس این بود که باید برای سود رسانی نهاد از هر نظر (اقتصادی و ...) یک قانون درست و حسابی وضع بشه. و مثل نظام سرمایه داری نباشه که هرچی ضعفا(این جا منظور بی تجربه ها) تلاش کنن نتونن به پای اغنیا (با تجربه ها) برسن و تلاش ضعفا به نفع اغنیا باشه. البته آقای شهرکی گفتن تو نشست شیراز بیشتر در موردش صحبت می شه.


دوست عزیز روش صحیح و اصولیش این هست که هر کدام از اعضا با توجه به مقدار و نوع فعالیت خود درآمد داشته باشن. برای مثال عضوی که کد نویسی رو در سطح بسیار ساده ای انجام میده و مثلا توانایی شی گرایی رو نداره, قطعا نباید به اندازه عضوی که تمام بخشهای پروژه رو تجزیه و تحلیل و راه و روش ارائه میده و حتی کدنویسی های حرفه ای انجام میده, درآمد داشته باشه. 
بلاخره عضوی که به قول شما جز "اغنیا" باشه, سالها زحمت و وقت گذاشته* و حتی باید با حظور این افراد در نهاد خوشحال و استقبال کنیم*, چرا که قطعا باعث پیشرفت دوچندان نهاد و سود رسانی بیشتر به *همه* خواهند شد.

این بحث خیلی واضح و روشنه. بنظرم اصلا جای بحث نداره!

----------


## MMSHFE

جمع بندی صحبتهای دیروز رو برای اون دسته از دوستان که به هر دلیلی نتونستن حاضر باشن، میگذارم:

1- نهاد بعنوان یک شرکت که قراره فعالیت اقتصادی داشته باشه، در درجه اول باید بتونه هزینه های خودش رو پوشش بده. بنابراین، هزینه ها مرتباً رصد میشن و هزینه ماهانه نهاد (شامل سرور اختصاصی و هزینه های آموزش و بازاریابی و...) محاسبه میشه و بین اعضا تقسیم میشه و اعضا تحت عنوان حق عضویت، سهم خودشون رو پرداخت میکنن. درمقابل چون نهاد بعنوان یک شرکت از نوع *سهامی خاص* ایجاد شده، اعضا با پرداخت حق عضویت، درواقع دارن در نهاد سهم خریداری میکنن و سود ماهانه نهاد بین اعضا برحسب میزان سهمی که دارن، توزیع میشه. درنتیجه بعد از سه الی چهار ماه که پروژه ها (ازقبیل دانلود سنتر پیشرفته و...) به مرحله سودآوری رسیدن، عملاً درآمد ماهانه اعضا ازطرف نهاد، تبدیل به یک حقوق ثابت برای اونها میشه و این مسئله، جدا از پروژه هایی هست که دریافت میکنن.

2- نهاد بعنوان یک شخص حقوقی که توی شورای عالی انفورماتیک هم ثبت شده، میتونه توی مناقصه های رسمی و دولتی شرکت کنه و پروژه های بزرگ بگیره و بین اعضا توزیع کنه. کاری که خود اعضا به تنهایی نمیتونن انجام بدن. بنابراین، عمده خدماتی که نهاد به اعضا ارائه میده شامل آموزش، گرفتن (یا تعریف) و توزیع پروژه، مشاوره، تشکیل تیمهای کاری و تجربه نقشهای مختلف در تیم مثل مدیر پروژه و...، ایجاد چهارچوب استاندارد کاری جهت کدنویسی و...، ایجاد درآمد، قیمتگذاری کارشناسی شده برروی پروژه ها، انجام پروژه هایی که به اعضا پیشنهاد میشه و خودشون نمیخوان/نمیتونن انجام بدن و اختصاص درصدی از درآمد پروژه تحت عنوان کمیسیون معرفی (Referral)، برگزاری سمینارها و نشستهای کاری با حضور اعضای عادی و هیئت مدیره و هیئت مؤسس، ایجاد و تکمیل رزومه حرفه ای و رسمی و سایر خدمات مرتبط با موارد مطرح شده است.

3- توی سیستم کاری نهاد، قراره به همه سود برسه. حالا این سود میتونه تعریفهای مختلفی داشته باشه و لزوماً همیشه مادی نیست. برای مثال، یکنفر با تجربه، عمده سودش در مشارکت در پروژه های حرفه ای و درآمد مالی ممکنه خلاصه بشه ولی افراد کم تجربه یا فاقد دانش کافی، بیشترین سودشون در نهاد تا وقتی که حرفه ای نشدن، آموزشهای تخصصی که دریافت میکنن و همچنین مشارکت در پروژه های حرفه ای که در داخل نهاد تعریف میشه و همکاری با اعضای حرفه ای، بدون داشتن استرس ناشی از کم تجربگی هست. اعضای هیئت مدیره و مؤسس هم طبیعتاً بخشی از درآمدهای کلی نهاد رو بعنوان دستمزد تلاشی که برای بقای نهاد و جلو رفتن به سمت اهدافش انجام میدن، دریافت میکنن. بنابراین توی این سیستم، برخلاف سیستمهای نظام سرمایه داری، همه به نوعی سود میبرن.

4- دپارتمان آموزش فعالیتهایی ازقبیل تهیه و توزیع پکیجهای آموزشی، تولید محتوای مکتوب (ازطریق همکاری با دپارتمان نشریه داخلی)، برگزاری کلاسهای آنلاین یا حضوری و... رو در دستور کار خودش داره و تمام کسانی که در دپارتمانهای دیگه حضور دارن و میتونن فعالیت آموزشی داشته باشن، باید با این دپارتمان همکاری کنن و بخش عمده درآمد حاصل از فروش پکیجهای آموزشی یا برگزاری کلاسها و... هم به خود برگزارکنندگان اختصاص داده میشه و درصدی هم بعنوان کمیسیون هماهنگی و فراهم آوردن شرایط مناسب جهت ارائه خدمات، به نهاد اختصاص پیدا میکنه تا ازطریق اون، حقوق و مزایای اعضای دپارتمانهای آموزش و نشریه داخلی، تأمین بشه.

5- دپارتمان بازاریابی مسئولیت جستجوی نیازهای بازار جهت تعریف پروژه هایی با سوددهی بالا و همچنین دنبال کردن و شرکت در مناقصات رو بعنوان نماینده نهاد، برعهده داره و حقوق اعضای این دپارتمان هم از محل درآمدهای نهاد تأمین خواهد شد.

6- یک مورد که فرصت نشد و یادم رفت گفته بشه اینه که اگه هرکدوم از اعضا حق عضویتش رو پرداخت نکنه، تا 6 ماه صرفاً سهمش کمتر از بقیه میشه (به دلیل اینکه ماهانه معادل دیگران، ازطریق پرداخت حق عضویت، سهم خریداری نکرده) و بعد از6 ماه عدم فعالیت و عدم پرداخت حق عضویت، از سیستم نهاد حذف و درآمدش کلاً قطع خواهد شد.

فکر نمیکنم دیگه موردی جا مونده باشه ولی اگه احیاناً مورد خاصی وجود داشت که از قلم افتاده، دوستان لطف کنن یادآوری کنن تا این پست رو تکمیل کنم.

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> . آخر سر هم دعوتنامه ها رو یکی یکی ارسال کردیم و اگه این وسط کسی از قلم افتاد مجدداً عذرخواهی میکنم.


والا واسه من که چیزی نیومد با اینکه خیلی خسته بودم تا 11:30 منتظر بودم از 30 مین قبل از جلسه هم آنلاین شده بودم ولی چیزی دریافت نکردم  :ناراحت: 
جلسه رو تنهایی برگذار کردین بدون من  :گریه: 
ایشالا امشب پول به دستم برسه تو نشست شیراز ثبت نام می کنم

----------


## omidabedi

> جمع بندی صحبتهای دیروز رو برای اون دسته از دوستان که به هر دلیلی نتونستن حاضر باشن، میگذارم:
> 
> 1- نهاد بعنوان یک شرکت که قراره فعالیت اقتصادی داشته باشه، در درجه اول باید بتونه هزینه های خودش رو پوشش بده. بنابراین، هزینه ها مرتباً رصد میشن و هزینه ماهانه نهاد (شامل سرور اختصاصی و هزینه های آموزش و بازاریابی و...) محاسبه میشه و بین اعضا تقسیم میشه و اعضا تحت عنوان حق عضویت، سهم خودشون رو پرداخت میکنن. درمقابل چون نهاد بعنوان یک شرکت از نوع *سهامی خاص* ایجاد شده، اعضا با پرداخت حق عضویت، درواقع دارن در نهاد سهم خریداری میکنن و سود ماهانه نهاد بین اعضا برحسب میزان سهمی که دارن، توزیع میشه. درنتیجه بعد از سه الی چهار ماه که پروژه ها (ازقبیل دانلود سنتر پیشرفته و...) به مرحله سودآوری رسیدن، عملاً درآمد ماهانه اعضا ازطرف نهاد، تبدیل به یک حقوق ثابت برای اونها میشه و این مسئله، جدا از پروژه هایی هست که دریافت میکنن.
> 
> 2- نهاد بعنوان یک شخص حقوقی که توی شورای عالی انفورماتیک هم ثبت شده، میتونه توی مناقصه های رسمی و دولتی شرکت کنه و پروژه های بزرگ بگیره و بین اعضا توزیع کنه. کاری که خود اعضا به تنهایی نمیتونن انجام بدن. بنابراین، عمده خدماتی که نهاد به اعضا ارائه میده شامل آموزش، گرفتن (یا تعریف) و توزیع پروژه، مشاوره، تشکیل تیمهای کاری و تجربه نقشهای مختلف در تیم مثل مدیر پروژه و...، ایجاد چهارچوب استاندارد کاری جهت کدنویسی و...، ایجاد درآمد، قیمتگذاری کارشناسی شده برروی پروژه ها، انجام پروژه هایی که به اعضا پیشنهاد میشه و خودشون نمیخوان/نمیتونن انجام بدن و اختصاص درصدی از درآمد پروژه تحت عنوان کمیسیون معرفی (Referral)، برگزاری سمینارها و نشستهای کاری با حضور اعضای عادی و هیئت مدیره و هیئت مؤسس، ایجاد و تکمیل رزومه حرفه ای و رسمی و سایر خدمات مرتبط با موارد مطرح شده است.
> 
> 3- توی سیستم کاری نهاد، قراره به همه سود برسه. حالا این سود میتونه تعریفهای مختلفی داشته باشه و لزوماً همیشه مادی نیست. برای مثال، یکنفر با تجربه، عمده سودش در مشارکت در پروژه های حرفه ای و درآمد مالی ممکنه خلاصه بشه ولی افراد کم تجربه یا فاقد دانش کافی، بیشترین سودشون در نهاد تا وقتی که حرفه ای نشدن، آموزشهای تخصصی که دریافت میکنن و همچنین مشارکت در پروژه های حرفه ای که در داخل نهاد تعریف میشه و همکاری با اعضای حرفه ای، بدون داشتن استرس ناشی از کم تجربگی هست. اعضای هیئت مدیره و مؤسس هم طبیعتاً بخشی از درآمدهای کلی نهاد رو بعنوان دستمزد تلاشی که برای بقای نهاد و جلو رفتن به سمت اهدافش انجام میدن، دریافت میکنن. بنابراین توی این سیستم، برخلاف سیستمهای نظام سرمایه داری، همه به نوعی سود میبرن.
> 
> 4- دپارتمان آموزش فعالیتهایی ازقبیل تهیه و توزیع پکیجهای آموزشی، تولید محتوای مکتوب (ازطریق همکاری با دپارتمان نشریه داخلی)، برگزاری کلاسهای آنلاین یا حضوری و... رو در دستور کار خودش داره و تمام کسانی که در دپارتمانهای دیگه حضور دارن و میتونن فعالیت آموزشی داشته باشن، باید با این دپارتمان همکاری کنن و بخش عمده درآمد حاصل از فروش پکیجهای آموزشی یا برگزاری کلاسها و... هم به خود برگزارکنندگان اختصاص داده میشه و درصدی هم بعنوان کمیسیون هماهنگی و فراهم آوردن شرایط مناسب جهت ارائه خدمات، به نهاد اختصاص پیدا میکنه تا ازطریق اون، حقوق و مزایای اعضای دپارتمانهای آموزش و نشریه داخلی، تأمین بشه.
> ...



سیستم جامع و کاملی هست بسیار عالی.
امیدوارم این طرح به مشکل بر نخوره.
چندتا سوال
ایا کسی میتونه سهام بیشتری خریداری کنه؟
سیستم حسابداری خوبی باید طراحی بشه که اعضا از حساب خودشون و ... با خبر باشن.
طرحی براش در نظر گرفتید ایا؟

----------


## omidabedi

دوستان برای تست یک اسکریپت چت نصب کردم
لطفا برید تستش کنید و نظرتون رو بگید
اسکریپت خیلی خوب و پر سرعتی هست ظاهرا/اگر هم که بتونید مثلا قرار بزارید سر یه ساعت باهم برید اونجا صحبت کنید برای چند دقیقه ای بهتره
ممنون میشم
http://shiraz-web.ir/demo/chat
بعنوان مهمان وارد بشید (login as guest)

----------


## Veteran

Beyluxe.com برید و دانلود کنید،تا نشست بعدی یکم باهاش کار کنید با اصلاحات خاص خودش اشنا بشین تا متوجه بشین.چه بسا خودمون نشستیم یک مسنجر نوشتیم ! نه برای نشست های انلاین،کلا برای نهاد
کاره سختی هم نیست،فقط الگوریتم های خاص خودشو داره که من همشو ی زمانی که قصد داشتم یک مسنجر بنویسم نوشتم روی کاغد.

----------


## farazsahebdel

> دوستان برای تست یک اسکریپت چت نصب کردم
> لطفا برید تستش کنید و نظرتون رو بگید
> اسکریپت خیلی خوب و پر سرعتی هست ظاهرا/اگر هم که بتونید مثلا قرار بزارید سر یه ساعت باهم برید اونجا صحبت کنید برای چند دقیقه ای بهتره
> ممنون میشم
> http://shiraz-web.ir/demo/chat
> بعنوان مهمان وارد بشید (login as guest)


به نظر من اگه چت آنلاین زودی گذاشته بشه عالی می شه تو نهاد دیگه مجبور به استفاده از سرویس های چت نمی شیم خیلی راحت تو نهاد با هم حرف می زنیم .

----------


## SlowCode

> Beyluxe.com برید و دانلود کنید،تا نشست بعدی یکم باهاش کار کنید با اصلاحات خاص خودش اشنا بشین تا متوجه بشین.چه بسا خودمون نشستیم یک مسنجر نوشتیم ! نه برای نشست های انلاین،کلا برای نهاد
> کار سختی هم نیست،فقط الگوریتم های خاص خودشو داره که من همشو ی زمانی که قصد داشتم یک مسنجر بنویسم نوشتم روی کاغد.


 به نظر منم بهتره تو اوقات فراغت از پروژه بهتره رو یه مسنجر اختصاصی کار کنیم.
ببینید اینطوری ههمون راحت میشیم! بیشتر از همه آقای کسی که به سوالات جواب میده.
یه دکمه واسه پرسش سوال میزاریم و هرکی زد میره تو صف و وقتی سخنران خواست به سوالات جواب بده یکی یکی اجازه پرسش سوال بهشون داده میشه و اینطوری روم درهم برهم نمیشه.
کلا کارهای زیادی میشه کرد.

البته این مورد اولویت زیادی نداره و فعلا میتونیم با این سایت ها و اسکریپتها کارمون رو راه بندازیم.
ولی تو آینده حتما باید همچین برنامه اختصاصی واسه خودمون داشته باشیم.

----------


## SlowCode

ببخشید دو تا  سوال داشتم.
گفتین که شرکت به صورت حقوقی ثبت شده. آیا تو اداره ثبت شرکت ها هم ثبت شده؟
چون اگه ثبت شده باشه باید صورت جلسه تنظیم بشه و مشخصات دقیق سهام داران ارائه بشن، بارزس تعیین بشه ، مالیات و عوارض هم حتما خواهیم داشت و...
در مورد اینا الان تو چه وضعی هستیم؟ آیا راه کاری دارین؟

مورد دیگه هم اینه که آیا به صورت نهاد ثبت کردین یا سهامی خاص؟ الان اسم نهاد رو میگیم ولی تو پست 1576 آقای شهرکی گفتن سهامی خاص.

و اگر زحمتی نباشه اسم حقوقی شرکت رو بگین تا اطلاع داشته باشیم.

ممنون از زحماتتون

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
اسم شرکت "طراحان مهر آفرین" هستش.
کد ثبت هم 2305 هستش.

----------


## MMSHFE

ایران نهاد، اسم Brand شرکته و شرکت در قالب سهامی خاص هست و اسمش «طراحان مهرآفرین» با کد ثبت 2305 هست. بعلاوه از اونجا که هنوز کسی سهام نخریده، همون اعضای هیئت مؤسس فقط اعلام شدن و همه مراحل ثبت، انجام شده و مشکلی از این جهت نیست و ماهانه آمار سهامداران ارسال میشه. مسائلی مثل مالیات و عوارض و... هم قطعاً وجود داره و پیگیرشون هستیم ولی اعضا نیاز نیست نگران این مسائل باشن.

----------


## Veteran

جناب شهرکی ی کوکی بزارید ! این کپچا که ماشاالله ......
خسته شدیم از بس کپچا زدیم !

----------


## fkb0y_dev

اگه یه سیستم مسنجر اختصاصی بنویسین که عالی  میشه و یا اگه مشکل زمان هست الان یه اسکریپت پت روم رو پنل نصب کنید تا راحت همه بیان گفتگو کنن
برای پنل هم یه کوکی ست کنین والا بچارمون کرد :دی

----------


## shpegah

> دوستان برای تست یک اسکریپت چت نصب کردم
> لطفا برید تستش کنید و نظرتون رو بگید
> اسکریپت خیلی خوب و پر سرعتی هست ظاهرا/اگر هم که بتونید مثلا قرار بزارید سر یه ساعت باهم برید اونجا صحبت کنید برای چند دقیقه ای بهتره
> ممنون میشم
> http://shiraz-web.ir/demo/chat
> بعنوان مهمان وارد بشید (login as guest)


 فکرمیکنم اگر جایی هم برای بایگانی صورتجلسات داشته باشه بد نیست که شامل موضوع و زمان جلسه اعضا شرکت کننده و سخنران ودعوت کننده وبعضا مسئولیتهای واگذار شده به افراد باشه که در حکم یک سند درنظرگرفته بشه و...
اینطوری رسمیت بیشتر ی به جلسات داده میشه

----------


## MMSHFE

> جناب شهرکی ی کوکی بزارید ! این کپچا که ماشاالله ......
> خسته شدیم از بس کپچا زدیم !


 چشم. اضافه میکنم. میخواین CAPTCHA وقتی بیاد که یکبار رمز رو اشتباه وارد کرده باشین؟ فکر کنم اینطوری راحتتر باشین.

----------


## MMSHFE

چت روم اختصاصی نهاد هم داره تکمیل میشه و چیزی به ارائه نهاییش نمونده. شاید یکی دو روز دیگه. صورتجلسات هم بایگانی میشه.

----------


## Veteran

> چشم. اضافه میکنم. میخواین CAPTCHA وقتی بیاد که یکبار رمز رو اشتباه وارد کرده باشین؟ فکر کنم اینطوری راحتتر باشین.


 فقط شرشو کم کنید،مهم نیست چجوری
البته امیداورم این ی کار سریع انجام بشه ! 
تجربه نشون داده یکی دو روز شما > 100 روز هست

----------


## colors

به قول Veteran چون زمان اجرای تغییرات پنل ورود مشخص نیست, پس فعلا برای استفاده راحت تر, از *inspect element* استفاده کنید و و خاصیت *autocomplete=off* فیلدهای تلفن و روزعبور رو *بردارید*, کپچا رو وارد و کلید ورود و Save Password.
حداقل اینجوری دفعات بعد نیازی به وارد کردن این دو نداریم.

----------


## MMSHFE

> فقط شرشو کم کنید،مهم نیست چجوری
> البته امیداورم این ی کار سریع انجام بشه ! 
> تجربه نشون داده یکی دو روز شما > 100 روز هست


 فکر نمیکنم لحن صحبتتون مناسب شأن شما، بنده، این انجمن و ایران نهاد باشه. یکم فکر کردن قبل از گفتن بهتر از کلی افسوس خوردن بعد از گفتنه. امیدوارم چنین صحبتهایی تکرار نداشته باشه.

----------


## Veteran

هرچقدر فکر میکنم،نمیدونم مشکلش کجاس

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب پس دیگه درموردش فکر نکنید.

----------


## Veteran

بالاخره هرکسی مشکلاتی داره و باید سعی کنه اونهارو برطرف کنه
بفرمائید،متن چه مشکلاتی داره،تا مشکل رو برطرف کنیم !

----------


## MMSHFE

کلاً یک مقدار لحن صحبتتون طلبکارانه است. انگار بقیه اعضای نهاد هیچ کار و زندگی ندارن و فقط باید مرتب مشکلات سامانه و... رو رفع کنن. البته تا حدودی بهتون حق میدم چون هیچکدوم از بخشهای سایت نهاد هنوز دست اعضا سپرده نشده و به قول معروف، چشممون کور، دنده مون نرم، خودمون باید مشکلات رو رفع کنیم ولی شما هم حق بدین که یک مقدار کارها طول بکشه چون مسائل و مشکلات زندگی روزمره و کارهای شخصی هم گریبانگیرمونه. اگه خدا بخواد بعد از نشست شیراز که کارها رو سپردیم به اعضا، از خجالتتون در میاییم. فعلاً فقط دارم این موارد رو یادداشت میکنم تا به موقع تلافی بشه  :چشمک:

----------


## Veteran

> کلاً یک مقدار لحن صحبتتون طلبکارانه است.


نه جناب شهرکی،به این شکل که شما فکر میکنید نیست.بنده با این دید صحبت میکنم که همه ما باهم دوستیم !



> انگار بقیه اعضای نهاد هیچ کار و زندگی ندارن و فقط باید مرتب مشکلات سامانه و...


برنامه یعنی رفع همین مشکلات،شما میگی تا فردا مشکل برطرف میشه،اما نمیشه .....
همونطور که برای تلافی کردن برنامه دارین،طبق کارها و مشغله های زندگیتون یک برنامه بریزین با 2 روز اضافه بر اون(برای اتفاقات پیش بینی نشده) که این کار تا 2 هفته دیگه انجام میشه.اگر کسی قبل از موعد مقرر اومد گفت اقای شهرکی فلان کار چی شد ؟ شما هرچی دلت میخواد به من بگو.

----------


## MMSHFE

حق با شماست ولی یکسری مشکلات خارج از حیطه تصمیم گیری یا پیشبینیه. مثل فوت یکی از بستگان نزدیکم که حدوداً 2 هفته پیش اتفاق افتاد یا مشکلاتی که روی سرور اتفاق میفته و باید اول رفع بشه تا بشه بقیه کارهای روی پروژه رو انجام بدیم. درهرحال فکر میکنم صمیمی بودن با حرفهای نیشدار زدن فرق داشته باشه. بهتره موضوع رو ادامه ندیم.

----------


## Veteran

پیشنهاد بنده اینکه یک بخشی رو در سامانه ایجاد کنید با عنوان پیشنهادات.
در این بخش پیشنهادات،یک امکانی باشه برای ایجاد پیشنهاد،دوستان بیان پیشنهاد بدن،بعد پیشنهادات در بخش مدیریت تایید بشن،اگر مشکلی نداشتن.
و در نهایت در اون بخش،پیشنهادات تایید شده به نمایش در بیاد،و کاربران با دیدن پیشنهادات،اونهارو لایک کنند مثلا ممکنه یک پیشنهادی 20 تا لایک داشته باشه.هرموقعه پیشنهادی به حدی رسید که مثلا 20 تا لایک داشت.اون پیشنهاد در دستور کار قرار بگیره.و بعد زمان تقریبی انجام کار مشخص بشه و شماره معکوس اون کار به کار بیوفته.خودمم میتونم کمک کنم در این مسئله


> درهرحال فکر میکنم صمیمی بودن با حرفهای نیشدار زدن فرق داشته باشه


اون حرفتون توی کنفرانس(تجربه ثابت کرده باید برای شما کنفرانس جداگانه ایی گرفت،نیش دار نبود،بعد حرف ما(
تجربه نشون داده یکی دو روز شما > 100 روز هست) نیش دار شد؟) رو هم در نظر بگیرید.
به هرحال بنده عذر میخوام.

----------


## omidabedi

اقای شهرکی برای نشست شیراز چند نفر عضو, ثبت نام کردن؟
ایا برگزاری نشست بسته به تعداد اعضای شرکت کننده هست یا برنامه عوض شده؟

----------


## shpegah

جناب مهندس چرا شما همه مسئولیتها رو یک تنه به دوش میکشید ؟چرا همه چیز موکول میشه به بعد از نشست شیراز؟
کافیه شما یک نفرو که امین خودتون میدونید ومیتونید روش بیشتر حساب کنید ومیدونید میتونه تاحد زیادی از مدیریت کارها بربیاد معرفی کنید که مسئول هماهنگیه کاراباشه
در ضمن این تیپ کارا که داخلی گفته میشه وپای حیثیت نهاد در میان نیست رو به افراد بسپرید روی کار مردم که نمیشه ریسک کرد !
اینطوری افراد رو در همه زمینه ها میتونید محک بزنید فقط تخصص در برنامه نویسی که ملاک نیست مهمتر از اون حس مسئولیت پذیری -روحیه کارگروهی داشتن وخوش قول بودنه ایناست که مارو میتونه نسبت به دیگر شرکتها متمایز کنه چون تو ایران واقعا نوبره

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه مشکلی پیش نیاد، نشست بهرحال برگزار میشه. فقط دوستان لطف کنن زودتر ثبت نام کنن. تا حالا شدیم 7 نفر. البته با احتساب مدیران دپارتمانها که حتماً باید باشن (یا یکنفر رو جایگزین بفرستن توی نشست) و کم کردن مدیرانی که همین الآن ثبت نام کردن، میشیم 10 نفر.

----------


## MMSHFE

نه خیلی از کارها داره با همکاری چند نفر از دوستان و اعضای نهاد انجام میشه ولی برخی کارها مثل طراحی چت روم و... بدلیل مسائلی مثل بارگذاشتن روی سرور و... مجبورم فعلاً خودم انجام بدم چون کدها باید خیلی بهینه باشه و متأسفانه هنوز اطلاعات دقیقی از نحوه کدنویسی و میزان بهینگی کدهای دوستان ندارم که البته مسئولیتش با مدیران دپارتمانهاست و مشغول جمع آوری اطلاعات اعضای دپارتمانشون هستن و نتایج رو اگه خدا بخواد توی نشست شیراز اعلام میکنن. برای همین هست که میبینید کارهای زیادی به بعد از نشست شیراز موکول شده.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> هرچقدر فکر میکنم،نمیدونم مشکلش کجاس





> خوب پس دیگه درموردش فکر نکنید.

----------


## omidabedi

> اگه مشکلی پیش نیاد، نشست بهرحال برگزار میشه. فقط دوستان لطف کنن زودتر ثبت نام کنن. تا حالا شدیم 7 نفر. البته با احتساب مدیران دپارتمانها که حتماً باید باشن (یا یکنفر رو جایگزین بفرستن توی نشست) و کم کردن مدیرانی که همین الآن ثبت نام کردن، میشیم 10 نفر.


خب اقای شهرکی دیگه مکان میخوایم چکار
تشریف بیارید خونه خودمون یه نشست دوستانه داشته باشیم دیگه  :لبخند:

----------


## fkb0y_dev

پنل هم که بالا نمیاد چی شده؟!

----------


## dousti_design

من هم برای نشست ثبت نام کردم. خواهشا اگه کاری هست که بتونم برای کمک به نهاد امجام بدم بهم بگید جناب شهرکی

----------


## sh.n.n786

درود و ... 
ايده پيشنهاد ها جالب بود و اما بعد, مواردي مثل Captcha و لاگين دائمي به سامانه اضافه شد.
دوستان لطفا نسنجيده كسي و به كم فروشي متحم نكنيد.(امروز وقت شد موارد اضافه شد و امثالهم بعدا اضافه خواهد شد)

موفق باشيد

----------


## MMSHFE

سه نفر دیگه ثبت نام کردن. تعداد شرکت کنندگان در نشست شیراز به 9 نفر رسید.

----------


## qartalonline

تو این 9 نفر فقط 2 نفر از مدیران دپارتمانها ثبت نام کرده اند اگه شرکت مدیران دپارتمان ها اجباری باشه 6 نفر دیگه باید ثبت نام کنند که میشه 15 نفر.

----------


## colors

سلام

بنده ام ثبت نام کردم, انشالا که نشست خوبی میشه.

----------


## Jarvis

> تو این 9 نفر فقط 2 نفر از مدیران دپارتمانها ثبت نام کرده اند اگه شرکت مدیران دپارتمان ها اجباری باشه 6 نفر دیگه باید ثبت نام کنند که میشه 15 نفر.


 البته مدیران الان با احتساب سامان جان شدن 3 نفر
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
همچنان منتظر بقیه هستیم!

----------


## MMSHFE

از بین مدیران دپارتمانها 4 نفر تا حالا ثبت نام کردن.

----------


## MMSHFE

> اون حرفتون توی کنفرانس(تجربه ثابت کرده باید برای شما کنفرانس جداگانه ایی گرفت،نیش دار نبود،بعد حرف ما(
> تجربه نشون داده یکی دو روز شما > 100 روز هست) نیش دار شد؟) رو هم در نظر بگیرید.


 من منظورم از اون حرف این بود که معمولاً موضوعاتی که شما مطرح میکنید، خودشون نیاز به یکی دو ساعت صحبت دارن و سؤالاتی که سریع بشه جواب داد نیستن. بهرحال اگه اون حرفم باعث رنجش شما شده، عذرخواهی میکنم.

----------


## Jarvis

اینم حال و روز ما :
Untitled.png
مائیم و یه دپارتمان خالی ، که توش مگس هم پر نمیزنه!  :کف کرده!: 
هر دفعه که اینو می بینم به این نتیجه میرسم که شخصا باید برای گرافیست ها هم یه نهاد حمایت دست و پا کنم ...  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ما گرافیستا کم توقع هستیم .. اگه 1 نفر هم باشه هر از گاهی درد دل کنیم کافیه !  :لبخند گشاده!: 

دوستان به نظرتون چیکار کنیم یه چار نفر گرافیست خوب جمع کنیم ؟

البته این پست بیشتر جنبه ی طنز و اطلاع رسانی به دوستان رو داره ... دوستان سو تفاهم نشه.

یلداتون هم خیلی مبارک :دی

----------


## SONITAJ

نگران نباشید آقای صالحی
یه فکری دارم فقط لطف تا نشست شیراز منتظر بمونید.بعدش سرشما هم شلوغ میشه :چشمک:

----------


## dousti_design

یک سوال.
دوستان شیرازی، دوستان غیر شیرازی رو برای اقامت راهنمایی نمیکنند؟ خود نهاد چی؟

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان غیر شیرازی، اینهمه سایت هتل و مهمانپذیر و... که میتونید با هم هماهنگی کنید و گروهی اتاق بگیرین تا هزینه تقسیم بشه. مثل نشست بابل که یکی دو نفر شماره خودشون رو اعلام کردن و بقیه باهاشون هماهنگ شدن. راستش برای مکان فعلاً جواب قطعی نگرفتم. اگه تا یک هفته قبل از نشست خبری شد، اطلاع میدم. موفق باشید.

----------


## omidabedi

> یک سوال.
> دوستان شیرازی، دوستان غیر شیرازی رو برای اقامت راهنمایی نمیکنند؟ خود نهاد چی؟


تا مکان قطعی بشه بعد یکجا بگیریم که نزدیک باشه منتظریم فعلا

----------


## qartalonline

الان وضعیت چجویه؟ نشست برگزار میشه نمیشه؟ زمان و مکان دقیقش کجاست؟

----------


## MMSHFE

نشست برگزار میشه. زمان دقیق: 10 تا 12 دیماه. مکان دقیق هم همین یکی دو روز اعلام میشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

آدرس: شیراز، کوی زهرا نرسیده به چهارراه ایثار اداره فرهنگ و ارشاد شیراز مرکز رسانه های دیجیتال حضرت زهرا (س)

----------


## qartalonline

ممنون جناب شهرکی، ساعات برگزاری نشست چگونه خواهد بود؟ و اینکه ناهار و شام به عهده خودمونه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

ناهار رو نهاد تهیه میکنه ولی شام بعهده خودتونه. ساعت برگزاری کارگاه و نشست از 8 صبح تا 8 شب هست (1 ساعت هم اون وسطها برای نهار فاصله میفته).

----------


## qartalonline

> نقشه مکان نشست:
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=%D8%A...m&z=16&iwloc=A
> جای خوب و سر راستیه. نزدیک آرامگاه حافظ و امام زاده شاهچراغ.


مطمئنید؟ آخه آقای شهرکی نوشتن "چهارراه ایثار" ولی اینجا چهاراه حافظیه هستش.

----------


## Jarvis

دوستانی که اهل اصفهان و حومه هستند به من پی ام بدن برای هماهنگی

----------


## SONITAJ

> نقشه مکان نشست:
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=%D8%A...m&z=16&iwloc=A
> جای خوب و سر راستیه. نزدیک آرامگاه حافظ و امام زاده شاهچراغ.


چهارراه حافظیه نه آدرس دقیق  این هست:
*کوی زهرا- ابتدای بولوار ایثار(چهار راه ایثار) اداره ارشاد شیراز- طبقه دوم مجتمع فرهنگی دیجیتال حضرت زهرا(س)* 
*این آدرس از توی میدان ولیعصر به طرف بلوار مدرس هست*  
اینم مکانش روی گوگل مپ :
https://www.google.com/maps/preview#...9!4d52.5722306 
این یکی از مسیرهای رسیدن به محل نشست هست ولی توی چهارراه حافظیه نیست .

----------


## SONITAJ

تمامی دوستانی که از مناطق شمال ایران می آیند شیراز توی ترمینال کاراندیش پیاده می شونداین دوستان باید بیایند به طرف میدان ولیعصر  و داخل پایانه اتوبوس ولیعصر با خط 10 بیاید سر کوی زهرا بعد با تاکسی بیاید اونجا یا تاکسی بگیرید از ابتدای بلوار مدرس یا ترمینال کاراندیش تا جلوی در مجتمع فرهنگی رسانه های دیجیتال.
افرادی که از جنوب ایران میایند توی ترمینال امیرکبیر  یا مدرس پیاده می شوند از ترمینال امیرکبیر یامدرس  تا محل نشست 2یا 3 کورس هست که باید با تاکسی بیایند. ترمینال مدرس 2یا 3 کورس قبل از کوی زهرا هست.
اگر کسی بخواهد از طرف میدان گلستان شیراز بیاد باید از کلبه بیاد توی فضیلت و از اونجا 2کورس تاکسی بگیره و بیاد کوی زهرا 
یا من یا آقای عابدی یکمون شماره می دهیم تماس بگیرید.

----------


## Jarvis

خانم جعفری اگه میشه ساختمان محل نشست رو روی نقشه مشخص کنید
ممنان

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
هنوز نتونستم ساختمان محل را روی نقشه مشخص کنم پیداش کردم چشم . ولی نگران نباشید مکان سر راستی هست .

----------


## omidabedi

سلام به همگی
اقا یه امار بدید ببینم چند نفر تو نشست شرکت میکنن؟
برای اسکان میخوام با چنجا صحبت کنم
هر اتاق رو برای چند نفر  بگیرم؟؟
رزرو کردید یا نه هنوز؟
بچه هایی هم که 1 روز زودتر میان پ.خ بدن  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

10 نفر در مجموع تا الآن ثبت نام کردن. لطفاً بقیه هم سریعتر اقدام کنن تا لااقل 15 نفر بشیم.

----------


## qartalonline

من یه اتاق دونفره بصورت آنلاین اجاره کردم تقریبا نزدیکه به همون محل برگزاری نشست هستش واسه یه نفر جا هست اگه کسی از دوستان خواست بگه.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
من نتونستم ساختمان را روی گوگل مپ پیدا کنم آقای عابدی شما لطفا یه چک می کنید ببینید می تونید ساختمان اداره فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی شیراز را روی گوگل مپ پیدا کنید. آقای عابدی شما می تونید 15 دقیقه قبل از نشست اونجا باشید.؟لطفا به من خبر بدهید. 
ممنونم
محل نشست قبل از اداره ثبت احوال شیراز قبل از چهاراه ایثار هست. اگر دوستان سمت راست خودشون را نگاه  کنند می بینندش .

----------


## omidabedi

بچه ها ببینید یک پیشنهاد
الان مثلا 10 نفر هستید (مثال)
من میرم 2 3 تا اتاق براتون میگیرم کلا و بعد دیگه خودتون تقسیم بشید
الان پ.خ جدا جدا اومده گیج شدم یکم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

نظرتون چیه اینجوری ؟

اگر اینجوری اوکی هست 10 نفری که قرار هست تشریف بیارن همینو لایک کنن

اگرم کسی به هر دلیلی نمیخواد با جمع باشه پ.خ بده که براش جدا رزرو کنم.

----------


## omidabedi

> سلام 
> من نتونستم ساختمان را روی گوگل مپ پیدا کنم آقای عابدی شما لطفا یه چک می کنید ببینید می تونید ساختمان اداره فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی شیراز را روی گوگل مپ پیدا کنید. آقای عابدی شما می تونید 15 دقیقه قبل از نشست اونجا باشید.؟لطفا به من خبر بدهید. 
> ممنونم
> محل نشست قبل از اداره ثبت احوال شیراز قبل از چهاراه ایثار هست. اگر دوستان سمت راست خودشون را نگاه  کنند می بینندش .



اداره ی فرهنگ ارشاد قبل از حافظیه هست فکر کنم اقای شهرکی توی ادرس دهی یکم اشتباه میکنن .

----------


## omidabedi

> آدرس: شیراز، کوی زهرا نرسیده به چهارراه ایثار اداره فرهنگ و ارشاد شیراز مرکز رسانه های دیجیتال حضرت زهرا (س)



الان نمیدونم از کجا حساب کردید
مبدا رو ولیعصر قرار بدیم ابتدا ایثار و بعد کوی زهرا

با این حساب
مکان نشست میشه حدفاصل ایثار و کوی زهرا
اما اداره ی فرهنگ و ارشاد چهاراه حافظیه هست

----------


## MMSHFE

من صرفاً آدرسی که خانم جعفری بهم گفتن رو نوشتم.

----------


## MMSHFE

من این دو عکس رو گرفتم (موقعیت اداره ثبت احوال شیراز که خانم جعفری بهش اشاره کردن، نسبت به کوی زهرا و بلوار مدرس). ربطش به اداره ارشاد رو نمیدونم ولی گفتم بگذارم شاید تو پیدا کردن موقعیت کمک کنه.
اینم مختصاتش (اگه خواستین تو Google Maps جستجو کنید) :
29.594804,52.56254
ShirazSession01.jpg
ShirazSession02.jpg

----------


## SONITAJ

آدرس همان آدرسی هست که من به آقای شهرکی دادم و ایشون ذکر کردند.
اداره ثبت احوال توی چهارراه ایثار قرار داره و ا*داره فرهنگ و ارشاد 200تا 250 متر پایین تر از اداره ثبت احوال و طرف مقابل اداره ثبت قرار داره* . جنب  اداره فرهنگ چند تا مغازه وجود داره یکی سوپری هست و چند تا مغازه دیگه که آخرین مغازه میخوره به چهارراه ایثار قبل از این مغازه ها اداره فرهنگ وجود داره. خواستم از روی اداره ثبت محل را روی نقشه و گوگل مپ پیدا کنم که موفق نشدم.

----------


## Jarvis

خب پس اونجور که از حرفای خانوم جعفری میشه نتیجه گرفت و تا اونجایی که بنده فهمیدم مکان نشست تقریبا اونجایی هست که با رنگ سفید مشخص کردم.
درسته خانوم جعفری ؟ همینه ؟

ShirazSession02.jpg

----------


## SONITAJ

> اما اداره ی فرهنگ و ارشاد چهاراه حافظیه هست


اداره ارشاد شیراز چها راه حافظیه نیست 
مبدا را اینجوری مد نظر بگیرید آقای عابدی از میدان ولیعصر که میام توی بلوار مدرس باید از بنیاد جانبازان و ایثارگران رد میشه از سر آزادگان هم رد میشه زیر یک پل هوایی نگه میداره بعد دست راست باید با تاکسی های خطی همون قسمت بیاید اونجا و مرکز رسانه های دیجیتال طبقه دوم اداره ارشاد هست.از کجایی که پل هوایی هست دست راست میاد طرف محل نشست و کوی زهرا و روبرو هم میره طرف فلکه گل سرخ مسیر مقابل برمیگرده میدان ولیعصر و دست چپ هم میره توی فضیلت و بلوارنصر 



> الان نمیدونم از کجا حساب کردید


بستگی داره از کجای شیراز میخواهید بیاید این آدرس 
یه مسیر دیگه اش این هس که از طرف چهاراه زندان و عادل آباد و 500دستگاه ، بنی هاشمی و... تمام مسیرهایی که این حومه هست بیاید دروازه کازرون و با یک کورس تاکسی جلو در اداره ارشادپیاده شوید البته روبری اداره ارشاد بعد بیاید این طرف خیابون.
سعی می کنم 10یا 15 دقیقه قبل خودم را برسونم اونجا پس دوستان نگران نباشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

پیشنهاد میکنم آقای عابدی و خانم جعفری، یک قرار حضوری با هم بگذارین و همراه هم به محل نشست مراجعه کنید تا محل دقیقش مشخص بشه. اگه موبایلتون GPS داره هم قبلش نقشه شیراز رو Download کنید تا وقتی اونجا رسیدین، دقیقاً روی نقشه موقعیتتون رو نشون بده و همه ابهامات از بین بره. اینجور آدرس دادن، مناسب کسانی هست که آدرسهای شیراز رو میشناسن و کسانی که آشنایی چندانی با مسیرها ندارن، به مشکل برخورد خواهند کرد و تاکسی ها هم اگه بخوان، به راحتی میتونن طرف رو چند دور الکی بچرخونن و پول کرایه چند برابر بگیرن. ضمناً یک عکس بهتر از چند صفحه متن و توضیح میتونه عمل کنه.

----------


## omidabedi

خانم جعفری الان دوستان هیچی متوجه نمیشن چون با شیراز که اشنایی ندارن.
بعلاوه فکر کنم اداره ی ارشاد مرکزی چهاراه حافظیه هست (دوستم اونجا کار میکنه :| )
اونجایی که میگید یکی دیگه از شعب اداره ی ارشاد ممکن هست باشه

من فردا احتمالا برای اسکان بچه ها اونطرفا یه چرخی بزنم سعی میکنم پیداش کنم اگر شد.

----------------------------------

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
ببخشید بچه ها روز اول نشست ساعت 9 شروع میشه و من 15 دقیقه قبل اونجا هستم. 
نگران نباشید خودم شماره میدهم تا کسی سردر گم نشه.

----------


## qartalonline

ولی کاش آدرس حدودی رو مشخص کنید که چهارراه حافظیه هست یا چهارراه ایثار.

----------


## omidabedi

> ولی کاش آدرس حدودی رو مشخص کنید که چهارراه حافظیه هست یا چهارراه ایثار.


چهاراه حافظیه نیست

اینجایی که خانم جعفری میگن بخش رسانه های دیجیتال هست و ارشاد مرکزی همون چهاراه حافظیه هست و طبق نقشه حدودا جایی که اقای XPATRIOT دورش خط سفد کشیدن حدودا درسته

محل اسکان بچه ها هم ردیف شده در ضمن

----------


## SONITAJ

شاید شعبه اصلی اداره ارشاد چهارراه حافظیه باشه ولی شما باید بیاید شبعه چهارراه ایثار
آدرسی که من دادم. محل نشست اونجاست . این آدرس :
*کوی زهرا - ابتدای بلوار ایثار(چهارراه ایثار) -اداره ارشاد شیراز- طبقه دوم مجتمع فرهنگی دیجیتال کوی زهرا* نه چهارراه حافظیه

----------


## colors

> محل اسکان بچه ها هم ردیف شده در ضمن


ممنون. محل اسکان رو بیشتر توضیح بدید, ما اتاق و ... رزرو نکنیم؟

----------


## omidabedi

> ممنون. محل اسکان رو بیشتر توضیح بدید, ما اتاق و ... رزرو نکنیم؟


داداش پست های قبلی رو بخون گفتم که اگر میخواید جزء جمع باشید یه لایک کنید
الان 6 نفر براشون ردیف کردم با شما میشید 7 نفر
شرایط رو به اقای xpatriot گفتم که به نمایندگی از 5 نفر با هم مذاکره داشتیم
از ایشون بپرسید و بگید اسمتونو جزء لیست بنویسن چون الان ظرفیت تکمیل هست با شما البته

دوستان اگر میخواید جایی رو رزرو کنید بصورت گروهی خب هرچه سریعتر بگید که میاید اینجا نخواید تازه دنبال جا بگردید

----------


## sh.n.n786

دوستان لطفا مثل بابل نشه (موش دوني بود) يك جاي مناسب باشه حدالامكان بشه خوابيد نه مثل بابل
ممنون از 
*omidabedi*

----------


## omidabedi

> دوستان لطفا مثل بابل نشه (موش دوني بود) يك جاي مناسب باشه حدالامكان بشه خوابيد نه مثل بابل
> ممنون از 
> *omidabedi*


نمیدونم شما جزء لیست هستید یا نه اما خب شرایطشو به اقای xpatriot گفتم 
سوالی هم در این باره داشتید پ.خ بدید

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> دوستان لطفا مثل بابل نشه (موش دوني بود) يك جاي مناسب باشه *حدالامكان* بشه خوابيد نه مثل بابل
> ممنون از 
> *omidabedi*


کجا موش دونی بوووووووووووووووووووووووو  د؟؟؟ 5 نفر دیگم جا میشد کهههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه :گیج: 
**************************************
با این آدرسایی که داده شد خوبه 4 گروه شیم تو 4 منطقه با مین یاب بگردیم دنبال آدرس هرجا بمب بود اونجا محله ولی اگه کسی پاش رفت رو بمب سوخته. :لبخند گشاده!: 
بابا این همه هایو هو نداره که مگه شیراز 4 تا خیابون بیشتر داره ؟هوووووووووووم؟ :خجالت:

----------


## omidabedi

> بابا این همه هایو هو نداره که مگه شیراز 4 تا خیابون بیشتر داره ؟هوووووووووووم؟


شما تشریف بیارید یکجا مبدا میزاریم سر راست که نخواید بگردید.از اونجا دسته جمعی میرید.

از 4تا هم بیشتره خودم شمردم  :چشمک:

----------


## omidabedi

ببینید دوستان
هرجای شیراز که هستید باید خودتون رو برسونید به میدان ولیعصر  (ولیعصر قصرالدشت هم داریم که منظور اونجا نیست/هر جا هستید بگید ولیعصر اگر پرسیدن کدومش بگید مدرس)
حالا میخواید پایانه ی تاکسیرانی هرجا باشید میخواید ترمینال باشید میخواید فرودگاه باشید ادرس بدید ولیعصر-->بلوار مدرس-->سر فضیلت
حالا الان فظیلت که باشید همونجور که مشخص کردم یه پارک هست اسمش پارک فظیلت هست روبروی پارک خیابان ایثار هست مستقیم میاید تو خیابان ایثار چهاراه ایثار محل نشست در نظر بگیرید حالا 100 متر پایین بالا خبری نیست

پس چی شد؟
شد بلوار مدرس/سر فظیلت/خیابان ایثار/رسانه ی دیجیتال فرهنگ و ارشاد.

اونایی که براشون هتل رزرو کردم 
مکانش میدان ولیعصر هست.با فاصله ی 1 کورس از سر فظیلت (همون پارک فظیلت)


طبق نقشه توضیح دادم حالا اگر 100 متر کم و زیاد بود یبار که برید یاد میگیرید

----------


## MMSHFE

اینم هم لینک نمایش کوتاهترین مسیر از ترمینال کاراندیش به چهارراه ایثار: *مسیر 1*
البته یک مسیر دیگه هم هست که گوگل میگه بهتره. من هم به احترام گوگل، لینک اون رو هم میگذارم. تصمیم با خودتون: *مسیر 2*

----------


## colors

ممنون از آقای عابدی و خانم جعفری.
ما که از غرب میایم, کدوم ترمینال پیاده میشیم؟

----------


## omidabedi

> ممنون از آقای عابدی و خانم جعفری.
> ما که از غرب میایم, کدوم ترمینال پیاده میشیم؟


احتمال زیاد کاراندیش پیاده میشید که خیلی نزدیک هست هم به محل اقامت هم مکان نشست

----------


## omidabedi

> اینم هم لینک نمایش کوتاهترین مسیر از ترمینال کاراندیش به چهارراه ایثار: *مسیر 1*
> البته یک مسیر دیگه هم هست که گوگل میگه بهتره. من هم به احترام گوگل، لینک اون رو هم میگذارم. تصمیم با خودتون: *مسیر 2*



حق با گوگل هست :D
چرا که میدان ولیعصر رو بستن و یه تیکه از بلوار مدرس که میخوره به ولیعصر 1 طرفه هست
اینم نکته ی بدش :|

----------


## omidabedi

بچه ها برای اسکان 1 نفر دیگه جا هست هرکسی میخواد زود بگه تا اسمشو تو لیست وارد کنم.
جزئیاتش هم از اقای xpatriot بپرسید
فقط تا اخر امروز ظهر وقت هست

----------


## omidabedi

دوستان شیراز هوا سرده لباس گرم بیارید.
شنیدم این چن روز اخر هم ممکن هست بارون بیاد  (نیومد نریزید سرماا  :لبخند گشاده!:  منم تو سایت خوندم)

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
اینم شماره من فردا صبح سعی می کنم 10 دقیقه قبل اونجا باشم اگر کسی توی اومدن به اونجا به مشکل خورد یا من تماس بگیره .
*09336926467*

----------


## MMSHFE

شماره تماس من هم 09156309626 هست. بنده هم نیم ساعت قبل اونجا هستم.

----------


## Jarvis

دوستان همین الان عکس های جلسه ی اول نشست رو تهیه کردم و گذاشتم توی صفحه ی فیسبوک و توئیتر نهاد
می تونید ببینید :
http://facebook.com/IranNahad
http://twitter.com/Iran_Nahad

----------


## farazsahebdel

کاش فیلم هم بر می داشتین  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

فیلم هم هست. بعد از نشست توی کانال You Tube میگذاریم.

----------


## sh.n.n786

درود و ...
چنل RaidCall ایران نهاد هم راه اندازی شد.
*آدی: 5353022*
جلسات داخل این چنل برگزار خواهد شد درضمن دوستانی که میخواهند Live گفتگو کنند می توانند از امکانات این ابزار استفاده کنند.
سعی کنید آنلاین باشید تا بقیه هم بتونند از تجربیات شما استفاده کنند نياز به كمك بود با شما مشورت كنند.
برنامه RaidCall رو هم میتونید از اینجا دانلود کنید:
http://soft98.ir/internet/messenger/3025-raidcall.html
http://www.raidcall.com

البته فقط با IP ایران کار میکنه و نباید از V-P-N و امثال اون استفاده کنید.

----------


## farazsahebdel

> درود و ...
> چنل RaidCall ایران نهاد هم راه اندازی شد.
> *آدی: 5353022*
> جلسات داخل این چنل برگزار خواهد شد درضمن دوستانی که میخواهند Live گفتگو کنند می توانند از امکانات این ابزار استفاده کنند.
> سعی کنید آنلاین باشید تا بقیه هم بتونند از تجربیات شما استفاده کنند نياز به كمك بود با شما مشورت كنند.
> برنامه RaidCall رو هم میتونید از اینجا دانلود کنید:
> http://soft98.ir/internet/messenger/3025-raidcall.html
> http://www.raidcall.com
> 
> البته فقط با IP ایران کار میکنه و نباید از V-P-N و امثال اون استفاده کنید.


منم موافقم کاش که همه بیان.

----------


## mahmod2000

آی دی که دادید رو باید چه کاری انجام بدیم باهاش در برنامه ؟؟

----------


## Tarragon

سمت چپ برنامه (بالا سمت چپ) یه فیلد داره نوشته search این ایدی رو اونجا بزنید بعدش enter کنید. وارد چنل می شید.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام 
آقای شهرکی خواستم اگر اجازه بدید کرمان رو هم در صف برگزار کنندگان جلسات ایران نهاد قرار بدم.
در صورتی که مایل هستید با هم گفتگو کنیم فکر می کنم بتونم یه جای خوب رو پیدا کنم.
با تشکر.

----------


## MMSHFE

فکر میکنم نشست بعدی نهاد توی سال آینده برگزار بشه. فعلاً کلی کار داریم و پروژه های مختلفی هم تعریف شده که باید بین اعضا توزیع بشه. فایل پروژه ها رو من یا آقا مهرداد میگذاریم که دوستان در جریان باشن. فقط یک نکته رو لازمه بگم. توی نشست مصوب شد که اون دسته از دوستان دپارتمان PHP که هنوز به فریمورک Yii مسلط نشدن، به وضعیت غیرفعال تبدیل بشن (دپارتمان آزاد) و پروژه به اونها داده نمیشه تا وقتی که اعلام آمادگی کنن و این اعلام آمادگی هم نباید از دو هفته بیشتر طول بکشه. حالا میخواین پکیج رو تهیه کنید یا PDF بخونید یا هر کار دیگه، بستگی به خودتون داره. البته کسانی که در نشست بودن، یک هفته زمان دارن که هم توی Yii به مرز آمادگی برسن و هم پروژه ای که بهشون داده شده رو انجام بدن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

منتظر اعلام اماگی افراد هستیم برای اجرای پروژه ها
فریمورک و طراحی و حتی امنیت
دسته بندی کلی و نهاد انجام داده اما هر کسی توانمندی خاصی داره برای کار روی پروژه ها میتونه خودش اعلام کنه 
عنوان های پروژه هم اعلام میشه به زودی

----------


## MMSHFE

یک نکته که لازمه درمورد پست قبلیم (مدت زمان دو هفته ای) بگم اینه که این محدودیت زمانی برای کسانی هست که میخوان پروژه دریافت کنن و ممکنه کسانی هم باشن که به انتخاب خودشون، میخوان توی دپارتمان آزاد بمونن تا زمانی که اطلاعاتشون تکمیل بشه و انتظار پروژه هم فعلاً ندارن و فقط حق عضویت رو پرداخت میکنن و توی سودهای کلی نهاد برحسب سهامشون شریک میشن، تا زمانی که به تسلط کافی برای دریافت پروژه برسن.

----------


## mahmod2000

استاد الان کسی که میخواد پروژه انجام بده باید چیکار کنه دقیقا؟

----------


## MMSHFE

اول باید اگه توی دپارتمان PHP هست، به تسلط کافی روی Yii برسه تا جایی که وقتی بهش پروژه دادیم، به راحتی بتونه کار کنه. برای اطلاعات بیشتر با مدیران دپارتمان خودتون در ارتباط باشین. البته فکر میکنم برای آقای شیخله یک مشکل موقت پیش اومده که تا زمان رفعش میتونید با آقای حسین زاده مکاتبه کنید. همچنان برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر از سیستم ارتباطی داخلی دپارتمانتون توی سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد استفاده کنید.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
آقای ناطقی با این چنل چطوری باید کارکرد؟singout اون کجاست؟
من نمیدونم چه جوری باید ازش استفاده کنم.لطفا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه

----------


## MMSHFE

Signout نداره. کافیه Tab مربوطه رو ببندین.

----------


## MMSHFE

از دوستان عزیز تقاضا دارم عکس واقعیشون رو هم توی پروفایلشون توی RaidCall بگذارن.

----------


## sh.n.n786

درود و ... 
آموزش كار با نرم افزار رو براتون آپلود كردم فايل Extractor همراه با فيلم هست
جايي مشكل بود Yahoo ID من shahriyar_sairon هست PM بدين در خدمتم.

*دانلود آموزش*

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستانی که آماده همکاری هستند برای بازنویسی سامانه اطلاع رسانی و مشارکت در اولین پروژه نهاد، امشب ساعت 9 شب تشریف بیارن سالن کنفرانس کانال ایران نهاد در RaidCall (کانال 5353022)
پیشنیازها:
آشنایی و تسلط کافی به فریمورک Yii (اعضای دپارتمان PHP)
آشنایی با اصول طراحی (اعضای دپارتمان گرافیک)
آشنایی با مراحل تبدیل PSD به قالب سایت و طراحی Responsive و Retina Ready (اعضای دپارتمان طراحی و برنامه نویسی سمت کلاینت)

کسانی که هرگونه ایده خلاقانه دارن هم میتونن تشریف بیارن.

----------


## Veteran

من شاید نتونم بیام
اما این نظره منه

----------


## Veteran

راستی جناب شهرکی،به این شکل هم زیاد خوب نیست،همش بیایم اینجا پست بدیم میخوایم اینکارو بکنیم بیاین اعلام امادگی کنین،همینو هم ی بخشش کنین توی سامانه که فعالیت لیست بشه،نیاز ها و ... درج شده باشه؛افراد اعلام امادگی کنن
دیگه هم کارمون راحتتر میشه،سیستم به طور خودکار تشخیص میده که کاربر شرایط لازم داره یا نه و...

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا سبحان اتاق فکر با توجه به همین پیشنهاد شما ایجاد شده و هدفش هم جمع آوری و مدیریت ایده های اعضاست.

----------


## Veteran

خوشحالم که واسه نهاد مفید واقع شدم

----------


## rezaonline.net

من برنامه رو دانلود کردم و عضو شدم .
در هنگام لاگین توی برنامه این خطا رو میده 
"Connection has failed, please try again later (Error code: 22)"

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه پراکسی باز دارین، ببندید. IP رو نتونسته Set کنه.

----------


## MMSHFE

این هم از فایل صوتی نشست آنلاین امشب در RaidCall
*دانلود*
فکر میکنم جواب سؤالات خیلیها توی این نشست داده شده باشه. اگه کسی هنوز ابهامی داره، خوشحال میشیم مطرح کنه.

----------


## colors

گزارش نشست سوم اعضای نهاد حمایت از فعالان IT ایران (ایران نهاد)

----------


## MMSHFE

یکی از اعضای محترم نهاد که متأسفانه نه توی نشست شیراز حضور داشتن و نه توی نشست آنلاین دیشب، یکسری سؤال و ابهام براشون پیش اومده که با یکی دیگه از اعضا بصورت اینترنتی (چت) مطرح کردن که از اونجا که ممکنه برای بقیه هم جای سؤال باشه، ترجیح دادم همینجا بصورت عمومی جواب بدم:



> قضیه بیمه اعضا چی میشه؟


نهاد قرار نیست کسی از اعضای عادی رو بیمه کنه. سابقه کاری که نهاد به اعضا ارائه میده، همون رزومه پرباری هست که با فعالیت خودش توی نهاد بدست میاره و هرکدوم از اعضا میتونن توی یک شرکت دیگه مشغول به کار باشن و در عین حال، از مزایای نهاد هم بهره مند بشن. ازطرفی اگه کسی اعلام آمادگی کرد که میتونه توی شهر خودش یک شعبه از نهاد رو راه اندازی و مدیریت کنه و دسترسی اعضای شهرش رو به نهاد، تسهیل کنه و خدمات نهاد رو بهشون بصورت بومی و محلی ارائه بده (مثل جلسات و کارگاههای آموزشی و...) طی یک قرارداد جداگانه، جزو اعضای هیئت مدیره میشه و از مزایایی مثل بیمه و سابقه کار و... برخوردار خواهد شد. بقیه اعضا هم طی یک قرارداد دیگه، عضو عادی نهاد میشن و حوزه وظایف و اختیاراتشون مشخص میشه و تمام جزئیات سیستم مالی و خرید سهام (ازطریق پرداخت حق عضویت ماهانه) و میزان مشارکت در سود و راههای بررسی و مشاهده سهام خریداری شده و موارد حقوقی دیگه مثل شرایط لغو قرارداد و... توی قراردادشون مشخص خواهد شد.



> هیچ کدوم از این برنامه ها عملی نیست. بین خودمون باشه ولی حس خوبی ندارم. دلایلشم واضحه. نشدنیه. الان این پروژه ها که میخوان بدن به اعضا پروژه های خود نهاد هست دیگه آره؟ یعنی بابتش پول نمیدن. درسته؟


برای انجام پروژه های نهاد، چه اونهایی که از مشتری گرفته میشه و چه اونهایی که داخل خود نهاد تعریف میشه، به تیم اجراکننده پول داده میشه. کی گفته پروژه های نهاد رایگانه؟



> کسی رو این کار پر ریسک استعفا نمیده. دلایل دیگه ای داشته


منظورشون بنده هستم که توی نشستها گفتم بخاطر راه اندازی دپارتمان آموزش و پیگیری بیشتر کارهای نهاد، از کارم در اصفهان استعفا دادم و اومدم شیراز تا شعبه نهاد رو در شیراز راه اندازی کنم. نمیدونم منظورتون از دلایل دیگه چیه و باید به دید اتهام مبنی بر سوء استفاده مالی از درآمدهای نهاد بهش نگاه کنم یا صرفاً منظورتون دلایل شخصی و... بوده ولی درهرحال اگه توی نشستها حضور داشتین (بخصوص نشست شیراز)، متوجه میشدین که با توجه به بررسیها و ارزیابیهایی که توی این مدت بعمل اومده، خیلی هم کار پرریسکی نیست و همه جوانب کار سنجیده شده.



> الان دقیقاً سهام و امتیاز سایت و پروژه هایی که اعضا میسازن رو به نام کی میزنن؟ به نام شرکت شخصی.


هم بله و هم نه. امتیاز تمامی سایتها و پروژه ها متعلق به نهاده ولی هر فرد توی نهاد یک رزومه داره که با انجام پروژه ها، بروزرسانی میشه و دقیقاً مشخصه که هر پروژه رو کدوم اعضا در نهاد انجام دادن و تیم برنامه نویسی کیا بودن و تیم طراحی از چه اعضایی تشکیل شده بوده و... بنابراین، عملاً حقوق تیم توسعه و پشتیبانی و بازاریابی و... محفوظه و کسی قرار نیست حقی رو بقیه پایمال کنه. ضمناً نهاد یک شرکت شخصی نیست. سهامی خاصه.



> سهامی خاص اسمش روشه داداش. سهامی خاص. طبق قوانین شرکتها فقط هیئت مدیره مالک شرکت هستن. این حرفا رو من نمیگم. اساسنامه میگه.


واقعاً شما قوانین رو مطالعه کردین؟ اولاً مالک شرکت فقط هیئت مؤسس هستن و حتی هیئت مدیره هم نمیتونه ادعای مالکیت داشته باشه. ثانیاً توی سهامی خاص، اعضای شرکت (که میتونه شامل دربان و نگهبان و... و کلاً کسانی که اسمشون توی فهرست اعضا به اداره ثبت شرکتها اعلام میشه) میتونن سهام بخرن و تفاوتش با سهامی عام در اینه که توی سهامی عام، سیستم فروش سهام و توزیع برگه های خرید سهام و... مطرح میشه ولی توی سهامی خاص، این موارد داخلیه و بخاطر قضایایی مثل پولشویی و... که ازطریق شرکتهای سهامی خاص انجام میشد، امروزه اینجور شرکتها زیر ذره بین دقیق اداره ثبت شرکتها و بانک مرکزی و سایر ارگانهای مربوطه هستن و باید ماهانه فهرست اعضا و میزان سهام و... رو اعلام کنن.



> سهامی خاص هست نمیشه انتقال داد که. باید عضو هیئت مدیره باشید. یا چیزی شبیه این. خوب وقتی اونا هیئت مؤسس هستن دارن سهامو به اعضای نهاد انتقال میدن. شما که جزء شرکت نیستی که.


دوست عزیز، یک شرکت سهامی خاص میتونه هر وقت تواناییش رو داشت، ارزش سهامش رو ببره بالاتر (که طبیعتاً مالیات و... رو باید بیشتر بده) و سهام جدید رو اعضا خریداری کنن. حالا ما میخوایم این کار رو ماهانه انجام بدیم. صحبت انتقال نیست. صحبت تعریف سهام جدید و واگذاری مجدد به اعضا هست. ضمناً قبلاً هم گفتم برای خرید سهام لازم نیست عضو هیئت مدیره باشین.



> داداش تو برو اساسنامه بگیر بخون. من خودم شرکت دارم. من که گفتم. گفتم چون شرکت شخصی هست بیایید سهامو تقسیم کنید هرکی سهام بخره. الان شرکت خصوصی هست / مالک شرکت هیئت مدیره هستن. صنایع بزرگ کشور سهامی عام هست. شما میتونی بری اوراق بهادار بعنوان سهام بخری. سود بهت میدن.


دوست عزیز، شما که شرکت دارین (که بعید میدونم اصلاً در قالب سهامی خاص یا عام باشه - وگرنه با جزئیات و تفاوتهاشون آشنا میشدین)، بد نیست بدونید که سهامی خاص هم میتونه سهامش رو تقسیم کنه که بقیه بخرن و تنها تفاوتش با عام در اینه که افراد باید اول عضو شرکت باشن و بعد میتونن سهام بخرن و هیچ ربطی هم به عضو هیئت مدیره بودن یا نبودن، نداره. فقط کافیه عضو شرکت باشن.



> اگر الان این مباحثو مطرح کنم میگن چرا الان گفتی دیگه جای این بحثا نیست و داری حاشیه سازی میکنی منم نمیخوام نظر بچه ها رو به نهاد برگردونم چون تا الان کار ناصحیحی ندیدم بجز اینجور چیزا. بعدشم بر اساس اهداف نهاد میتونستن بجای شرکت خصوصی تعاونی ثبت کنن که بیشتر به اهدافمون که کمک به جامعه برنامه نویسان هست نزدیکه


شما که تفاوت شرکت خصوصی رو با سهام خاص نمیدونید، فکر نمیکنم تفاوت شرکت تعاونی رو هم با سهامی خاص درک کنید. تعاونی کلی دردسر داره و باید زیرنظر بنیاد تعاون و... بریم و صندوق تعاونی راه بندازیم و وام و اینجور مباحث داشته باشیم و مباحث اینچنینی که باعث میشه از دغدغه اصلی نهاد که بیشتر حول محور گردش مالی و ایجاد درآمد برای اعضا و اخذ و توزیع پروژه و آموزش و... است خارج بشیم و یک بنگاه اقتصادی بشیم.



> به من ربطی نداره اصلاً. فقط گفتم که به این دلایل نمیخوام دیگه عضو نهاد باشم.


دوست عزیز، اگه واقعاً به نهاد احتیاج دارین و بهش هم اعتماد دارین، میتونید فعالیت کنید. درغیر اینصورت برای هیچ کسی کارت دعوت نفرستادیم و هیچکسی رو هم مجبور نکردیم که عضو نهاد باشه.

----------


## omidabedi

این حرف هارو من زدم.اگر هم تا کنون مطرح نکردم دلیلشو گفتم 



> اگر الان این مباحثو مطرح کنم میگن چرا الان گفتی دیگه جای این بحثا نیست و داری حاشیه سازی میکنی منم نمیخوام نظر بچه ها رو به نهاد برگردونم چون تا الان کار ناصحیحی ندیدم بجز اینجور چیزا. بعدشم بر اساس اهداف نهاد میتونستن بجای شرکت خصوصی تعاونی ثبت کنن که بیشتر به اهدافمون که کمک به جامعه برنامه نویسان هست نزدیکه


دلیل اینکه شرکت نکردم هم به همون عضو محترمی که این حرف هارو گفته,گفتم.و اصلا دلیلی نمیدونم بخوام جواب پس بدم بابتش.
این پست رو هم من تو تاپیک نذاشتم که بگید خواستی توی نشست شرکت کنید پس اینجور جواب هایی رو ندید.
بحث ما هم با قاصد راه اصلا این نبود اما ایشون دلیل خواستن منم دلایل خودمو اوردم چه صحیح چه ناصحیح
اگر میخواستم سنگ جلوی پای نهاد بزارم اینجا مطرح میکردم.
فکر خودم هست و باعث میشه خودم کنار گیری کنم کسی رو مجبور نکردم که بخواد از نهاد کناره گیری کنه. (البته کنارگیری خودم هم مربوط به فقط این مسائل نمیشه و مشکلات شخصیم هم دخیله).

اما بریم سر بحث سهام و شرکت ها (اصلا ربطی به من نداره اما چون مطرح شده منم چیزایی که میدونم رو بگم)

بریم سراغ بند 8 اساس نامه )

طبق این بند تا زمانی که اوراق سهام صادر نشده,شرکت باید به صاحبان سهام گواهینامه موقت سهم بده که معرف نوع سهام,تعداد و مبلغ پرداختی ان فرد میباشد.

بند 9) غیر قابل تقسیم بودن سهام
سهام شرکت غیر قابل تقسیم است.مالکین مشاع مکلفند تنها به یک نفر نمایندگی بدهند (چیزی که اقای شهرکی گفتند.در واقع تقسیم سهام داخلی هست و فقط سهام شما در داخل همون شرکت به رسمیت شناخته میشه و هیچ حق حقوقی برای سهامدار خارج از شرکت نداره)

بند 10) انتقال سهام با نام
تنها با موافقت هیئت مدیره سهامداران حق انتقال سهام رو دارن/نقل و انتقال باید در دفتر ثبت سهام شرکت ثبت بشه و سهامداران یا نمایندگانشون باید در دفتر شرکت حاضر شده و نقل و انتقال رو گواهی کنن.

نقل و انتقال سهام با نام بدون رعایت نشریفات بالا از درجه ی اعتبار ساقط بوده.

بند 11 )مسئولیت سهامدار

مسئولیت سهامداران فقط به مبلغ اسمی سهام انها است.

ماده 54 ) از 15 روز قبل از انعقاد مجمع عمومی سالانه هر صاحب سهم میتواند در مرکز اصلی شرکت به صورت حساب ها و صورت اسامی صاحبان سهام مراجعه کرده و از ترازنامه و حساب سود و زیان شرکت رونوشت بگیرد.

دقیقا نفهمیدیم که ایا اعضا سهامدار محسوب میشن یا خیر/اگر اره چه نوع سهامداری؟سهام ساختگی یا سهام واقعی ؟ایا میشه واقعا مدیریت کرد؟برای اینگونه مسائل مثل بند 54 چه فکری کردید ایا اعضا (همون سهام داران) میتونن
صورت وضعیت شرکت رو بدون مراجعه ی حضوری مشاهده کنن.(حالا یا سالیانه یا هرجور دیگه)

عضو با سهامدار فرق میکنه.
بحث بیمه رو خودتون مطرح کردید من نگفتم که شما دلیل بر انجام ندادنش بیارید.

طبق گفته ی کسی که در نشست حضور داشته:

پروژه ها به 2 دسته تقسیم میشن:
1.پروژه های خود نهاد که خود اعضا انجام میدن و بابتش پولی دریافت نمیکنن

2.پروژه هایی که میگیرن از بیرون و بابتش حق الزحمه دریافت میشه.

عین مفهوم صحبت های ایشون.که شما گفتید نه اینجور نیست و بابتش به اعضایی که مشارکت کردن حق الزحمه پرداخت میشه/حالا یا ایشون در نشست اشتباه متوجه شدن
یا من اشتباه متوجه شدم یا ایشون اشتباه فرمودن.




> نهاد قرار نیست کسی از اعضای عادی رو بیمه کنه. سابقه کاری که نهاد به اعضا ارائه میده، همون رزومه پرباری هست که با فعالیت خودش توی نهاد بدست میاره


فعالیت هرجا انجام بدن جزء رزومشون محسوب میشه فرق نمیکنه توی کجا باشه.

مزایای نهاد که 17 18 صفحه از تاپیک رو شامل میشه و بحث هایی که درونش شده و قوانین وضع شده رو یکجا جمع کنید که عضو جدید و من نوعی که تو نشست نبودم مطلع باشم و رفع ابهام بشه و نیاز بباشه 1700 پست رو از ابتدا بخونم و بدونم که وقتی توی نهاد هستم دقیقا حق من به عنوان عضو چیه,چه انتظاراتی داشته باشم و مسئولیتم چیه.




> کسی رو این کار پر ریسک استعفا نمیده. دلایل دیگه ای داشته
> منظورشون بنده هستم که توی نشستها گفتم بخاطر راه اندازی دپارتمان آموزش و پیگیری بیشتر کارهای نهاد، از کارم در اصفهان استعفا دادم و اومدم شیراز تا شعبه نهاد رو در شیراز راه اندازی کنم. نمیدونم منظورتون از دلایل دیگه چیه و باید به دید اتهام مبنی بر سوء استفاده مالی از درآمدهای نهاد بهش نگاه کنم یا صرفاً منظورتون دلایل شخصی و... بوده ولی درهرحال اگه توی نشستها حضور داشتین (بخصوص نشست شیراز)، متوجه میشدین که با توجه به بررسیها و ارزیابیهایی که توی این مدت بعمل اومده، خیلی هم کار پرریسکی نیست و همه جوانب کار سنجیده شده.


ایشون (همون قاصد راه) بدلیل نداشتن اطلاعات کافی و قانع کننده برای سوالات من این حرف رو زدن که ایشون استعفا داده برای نهاد و ....

منم گفتم خدمتشون که کسی روی زندگی خودش ریسک نمیکنه و بیاد این کارو کنه.....

حتما دلایل دیگه ای داشتن منظور نه مادی بوده نه چیز دیگه و شخصی هست به ما هم ربطی نداره اما اینکه بیایم این رو سند قرار بدیم برای قبولوندن حسن نیت شرکت و نهاد به اعضا فکر نمیکنم درست و منطقی باشه :).




> الان دقیقاً سهام و امتیاز سایت و پروژه هایی که اعضا میسازن رو به نام کی میزنن؟ به نام شرکت شخصی.
> 
> هم بله و هم نه. امتیاز تمامی سایتها و پروژه ها متعلق به نهاده ولی هر فرد توی نهاد یک رزومه داره که با انجام پروژه ها، بروزرسانی میشه و دقیقاً مشخصه که هر پروژه رو کدوم اعضا در نهاد انجام دادن و تیم برنامه نویسی کیا بودن و تیم طراحی از چه اعضایی تشکیل شده بوده و... بنابراین، عملاً حقوق تیم توسعه و پشتیبانی و بازاریابی و... محفوظه و کسی قرار نیست حقی رو بقیه پایمال کنه. ضمناً نهاد یک شرکت شخصی نیست. سهامی خاصه.


طبق گفته های شما هرکسی حقوقش برای هر پروژه محفوظ هست.

تغییر نام ها (نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان/شرکت مهندسی طراحان مهرافرین) فکر میکنم یکم تناقض وجود داشته باشه.
الان میخواید بگید که اسم شرکت بود دیگه باید یه چیزی میذاشتیم.اما فردا شما توی کپی رایت هر سایت مینویسید طراح:شرکت مهندسی طراحام مهر افرین
خب این الان چه حقی رو برای تیم مجری بهمراه داره ؟فردا میگن فلان شرکت این کارو کرده پس حق معنوی و حتی مادی ای رو برای تیم طراح بهمراه نداره.
و اینجور چیزها




> سهامی خاص اسمش روشه داداش. سهامی خاص. طبق قوانین شرکتها فقط هیئت مدیره مالک شرکت هستن. این حرفا رو من نمیگم. اساسنامه میگه.
> 
> واقعاً شما قوانین رو مطالعه کردین؟ اولاً مالک شرکت فقط هیئت مؤسس هستن و حتی هیئت مدیره هم نمیتونه ادعای مالکیت داشته باشه. ثانیاً توی سهامی خاص، اعضای شرکت (که میتونه شامل دربان و نگهبان و... و کلاً کسانی که اسمشون توی فهرست اعضا به اداره ثبت شرکتها اعلام میشه) میتونن سهام بخرن و تفاوتش با سهامی عام در اینه که توی سهامی عام، سیستم فروش سهام و توزیع برگه های خرید سهام و... مطرح میشه ولی توی سهامی خاص، این موارد داخلیه و بخاطر قضایایی مثل پولشویی و... که ازطریق شرکتهای سهامی خاص انجام میشد، امروزه اینجور شرکتها زیر ذره بین دقیق اداره ثبت شرکتها و بانک مرکزی و سایر ارگانهای مربوطه هستن و باید ماهانه فهرست اعضا و میزان سهام و... رو اعلام کنن.


منظور من از هیئت مدیره همون موسس و مالکان سهام هست این به کنار

قوانین انتقال سهام و مالکیت سهام رو نوشتم و لازم به توضیح دوباره نیست -- کار ما (نهاد) قانونی هست و فکر نمیکنم مشکلی داشته باشه از این نظر




> سهامی خاص هست نمیشه انتقال داد که. باید عضو هیئت مدیره باشید. یا چیزی شبیه این. خوب وقتی اونا هیئت مؤسس هستن دارن سهامو به اعضای نهاد انتقال میدن. شما که جزء شرکت نیستی که.
> 
> دوست عزیز، یک شرکت سهامی خاص میتونه هر وقت تواناییش رو داشت، ارزش سهامش رو ببره بالاتر (که طبیعتاً مالیات و... رو باید بیشتر بده) و سهام جدید رو اعضا خریداری کنن. حالا ما میخوایم این کار رو ماهانه انجام بدیم. صحبت انتقال نیست. صحبت تعریف سهام جدید و واگذاری مجدد به اعضا هست. ضمناً قبلاً هم گفتم برای خرید سهام لازم نیست عضو هیئت مدیره باشین.


صحبت بیشتر اینجاست که
سهام رو چه کسانی میتونن بخرن؟چگونه؟
ایا اعضا هستن ؟
ایا اعضا با حق عضویتی که میدن سهام میخرن و سهامدار محسوب میشن ؟

اگر بله طبق قوانین نقل و انتقال سهام که همون اول گفتم و با توجه به زیاد بودن اعضا و همچنین رشدش در اینده این سیاست مدیریتی مشکل نداره عایا ؟
ایا میخواید مثلا 100 نفرو دعوت کنید دفتر بهش سهام بدید و توی دفتر ثبت کنید

ایا شدنیه ؟این وعده ها شدنی نیست پس چرا اینجوری میگید.

اینکه بگیم شما سهام دار هستی با حق عضویتت خب درست و قانونی نیست.

این ابهامات باید برطرف بشه و ادعاهای محال باید به وعده های شدنی تبدیل بشه.

یا شاید هم من (ما) از صحبت های شما اشتباه برداشت کردیم.





> اگر الان این مباحثو مطرح کنم میگن چرا الان گفتی دیگه جای این بحثا نیست و داری حاشیه سازی میکنی منم نمیخوام نظر بچه ها رو به نهاد برگردونم چون تا الان کار ناصحیحی ندیدم بجز اینجور چیزا. بعدشم بر اساس اهداف نهاد میتونستن بجای شرکت خصوصی تعاونی ثبت کنن که بیشتر به اهدافمون که کمک به جامعه برنامه نویسان هست نزدیکه
> 
> شما که تفاوت شرکت خصوصی رو با سهام خاص نمیدونید، فکر نمیکنم تفاوت شرکت تعاونی رو هم با سهامی خاص درک کنید. تعاونی کلی دردسر داره و باید زیرنظر بنیاد تعاون و... بریم و صندوق تعاونی راه بندازیم و وام و اینجور مباحث داشته باشیم و مباحث اینچنینی که باعث میشه از دغدغه اصلی نهاد که بیشتر حول محور گردش مالی و ایجاد درآمد برای اعضا و اخذ و توزیع پروژه و آموزش و... است خارج بشیم و یک بنگاه اقتصادی بشیم.


:) دیگه نشد
خوبم میدونم اما وقتی توی یاهو داریم بحث میکنیم بدلایل مختلف مثل عدم حضور ذهن و مشغله و صحبت با بقیه ی contact ها اشتباه وجود داره پس پیش قضاوتی درست نیست.
هرکاری سختی و مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره.تعاونی اتفاقا خیلی هم بیشتر به هدفمون نزدیک بود. (یکسان سازی قیمت ها و حمایت)
الان در جامعه صرفا بعنوان یک شرکت خصوصی (سهامی خاص) میشناسنمون
ایا اشتباه میگم ؟




> به من ربطی نداره اصلاً. فقط گفتم که به این دلایل نمیخوام دیگه عضو نهاد باشم.
> 
> دوست عزیز، اگه واقعاً به نهاد احتیاج دارین و بهش هم اعتماد دارین، میتونید فعالیت کنید. درغیر اینصورت برای هیچ کسی کارت دعوت نفرستادیم و هیچکسی رو هم مجبور نکردیم که عضو نهاد باشه.


ایشون گفتند که به اقای شهرکی بگید گفتم الان دیگه بمن ربطی نداره و نداره هم واقعا,اینکه نمیخوام عضو نهاد باشم دلایل شخصی دیگه ای رو دارم.


چه عضو نهاد باشم چه نباشم چه هدفم چی بوده و ....
این ابهامات هست.
شما باید کلیه ی قوانین و محدودیت هارو بنویسید تا همه بتونن مطالعه کنن وگرنه هرروز باید پاسخگوی سوالات کاربران باشید.

الان من نوعی تنها با خوندن 1700 پست میتونم اهداف و قوانین رو متوجه بشم 
این به عضو گیری و پیشرفت کمک میکنه.

یه زمانی بحث بیمه هم بود تا اونجا که یادمه :) 
چطور شد که اینجور شد رو نمیدونم

----------


## omidabedi

اگر کاربران و اعضا از قوانین و ....... مطلع نیستند وظیفه ی شما هست که این مسائل رو مطرح و رفع ابهام کنید.

نگید که توی نشست مطرح شده چون اعضا فقط اونایی نیستن که توی نشست حضور داشتن.

تمام این بحث ها باید بصورت قوانین در بیاد و تعهدات نهاد نسبت به اعضا و برعکس مشخص بشه و مکتوب باشه.

هر قوانینی که نانوشته باشه انگار وجود نداره

----------


## SlowCode

آقای عابدی، این لینک گفتگوی ما هست.



> طبق گفته ی کسی که در نشست حضور داشته:
> 
> پروژه ها به 2 دسته تقسیم میشن:
> 1.پروژه های خود نهاد که خود اعضا انجام میدن و بابتش پولی دریافت نمیکنن
> 
> 2.پروژه هایی که میگیرن از بیرون و بابتش حق الزحمه دریافت میشه.
> 
> عین مفهوم صحبت های ایشون.که شما گفتید نه اینجور نیست و بابتش به اعضایی  که مشارکت کردن حق الزحمه پرداخت میشه/حالا یا ایشون در نشست اشتباه متوجه  شدن
> یا من اشتباه متوجه شدم یا ایشون اشتباه فرمودن.


من گفتم که :



> ‏‪(12:02:08 AM)‬‏‬ *‪Mohsen‬‏‬:* ‫اونایی هم که خودمون تعریف میکنیم بعد از سود دهی بین اعضا تقسیم میشه


این کجاش عین چیزی هست که شما گفتی؟ من گفتم بعد از سود دهی سودش بین اعضا تقسیم میشه! تو Conversation history خودت نگاه کن تا بعدا اتهام نخوریم!
علاوه بر این، طبق صحبت هایی که دیروز تو کنفرانس آنلاین داشتیم تو پروژه های داخلی نهاد تو مدت کار اعضا روی پروژه بهشون هزینه پرداخت میشه(حین گفتگوی ایده آقای امین جوادی گفته شد)
وقتی خودت همینطوری الکی حرف یکی دیگه رو برعکس میکنی میگی انتظار نداشته باش افراد دیگه با شنیدن حرف ارجینال خودت در موردت قضاوت نکنن!




> ایشون (همون قاصد راه) بدلیل نداشتن اطلاعات کافی و قانع کننده برای  سوالات من این حرف رو زدن که ایشون استعفا داده برای نهاد و ....


مهندس! من وزیر امور خارجه نهاد نیستم که به همه سوالات شما جواب درست و دقیق بدم! در حدی که اطلاع دارم و به قول شما حضور ذهن داشتم جواب دادم!
در ضمن اقای شهرکی جوابتون رو داد:



> منظورشون بنده هستم که توی نشستها گفتم بخاطر راه اندازی دپارتمان آموزش و  پیگیری بیشتر کارهای نهاد، از کارم در اصفهان استعفا دادم و اومدم شیراز تا  شعبه نهاد رو در شیراز راه اندازی کنم. نمیدونم منظورتون از دلایل دیگه  چیه و باید به دید اتهام مبنی بر سوء استفاده مالی از درآمدهای نهاد بهش  نگاه کنم یا صرفاً منظورتون دلایل شخصی و... بوده ولی درهرحال اگه توی  نشستها حضور داشتین (بخصوص نشست شیراز)، متوجه میشدین که با توجه به  بررسیها و ارزیابیهایی که توی این مدت بعمل اومده، خیلی هم کار پرریسکی  نیست و همه جوانب کار سنجیده شده.


مشکل اینجاست که تو هر دو مورد (بالایی و این) بعضی کلمات رو اشتباهی فهمیدی!
بالا پول داده میشود رو داده نمیشود خوندی!
تو این هم که به من میگی من به دلیل نداشتن اطلاعات کافی دروغکی گفتم که ایشون استعفا داده!
پیشنهاد میکنم بری یکم روخوانی و روانخوانی یاد بگیری تا تو آینده همچین مشکلی واست پیش نیاد.

----------


## omidabedi

> آقای عابدی، این لینک گفتگوی ما هست.
> من گفتم که :
> این کجاش عین چیزی هست که شما گفتی؟ من گفتم بعد از سود دهی سودش بین اعضا تقسیم میشه! تو Conversation history خودت نگاه کن تا بعدا اتهام نخوریم!
> علاوه بر این، طبق صحبت هایی که دیروز تو کنفرانس آنلاین داشتیم تو پروژه های داخلی نهاد تو مدت کار اعضا روی پروژه بهشون هزینه پرداخت میشه(حین گفتگوی ایده آقای امین جوادی گفته شد)
> وقتی خودت همینطوری الکی حرف یکی دیگه رو برعکس میکنی میگی انتظار نداشته باش افراد دیگه با شنیدن حرف ارجینال خودت در موردت قضاوت نکنن!
> 
> مهندس! من وزیر امور خارجه نهاد نیستم که به همه سوالات شما جواب درست و دقیق بدم! در حدی که اطلاع دارم و به قول شما حضور ذهن داشتم جواب دادم!
> در ضمن اقای شهرکی جوابتون رو داد:
> مشکل اینجاست که تو هر دو مورد (بالایی و این) بعضی کلمات رو اشتباهی فهمیدی!
> ...



بعد از سود دهی میشه که مشخص هست باید بشه/
فرض کن یکی بیاد بگه برای من فروشگاه طراحی کن بعدا که به سود دهی رسید من بهتون سود میدم :D

منم نگفتم شما باید جواب همه ی سوالات من رو داشته باشید.
شما این رو به گوش ایشون اینطوری که خودشون گفتن رسوندی ایشون هم اینجا نوشتن منم پاسخ دادم

بحثی توش نیست

بعدشم حاجی نگفتم که دروغکی گفتی اقای شهرکی استعفا داده
گفتم شما بدلیل نداشتن اطلاعات کافی برای پاسخگویی به سوالات من و برای اثبات حرفهاتون گفتید اقای شهرکی از کارشون استعفا دادن
مگه من از شما پرسیدم اقای شهرکی کجا هستن چیکار میکنن.نه من سوال کردم شما جواب قانع کننده نداشتی گفتی ایشون استعفا داده ایشون هم اینجا مطرح کرده منم جواب ایشون رو دادم به شما ربطی نداره.




> پیشنهاد میکنم بری یکم روخوانی و روانخوانی یاد بگیری تا تو آینده همچین مشکلی واست پیش نیاد.


اقا محسن حرف دهنت رو قبل از گفتن مزه مزه کن مواظب خودت باش

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

در انتقاد برای همه باز هست کسی نباید معذرت بخواد تا اعتراضش و بگه
چون ما به رشد و بالندگی ای رسیدیم که میدونیم انتقاد ها سازنده هستند
از جناب عابدی هم تشکر میکنم بابت رسیدگی به مسائل و گفتند اعتراض + طرح سوال برای همه
چون این همه پیگیری و بررسی نشان دهنده اهمیت دادن شما به گروه ما هست
چقدر خود هست که این صدای اعتراض یا بهتر بگم شفاف سازی مشکلات از درون خودمون باشه تا کسی فکر نکنه کسی داره برای ادامه کار نهاد مشکل به وجود میاره
خوبه که همیشه بگید "من به اهداف دوستانم که شخصی نیست و همه دوستانم به اون دل بستند اهمیت میدم پس کمکشون میکنم تا به هدفشون برسند " خوبه که نگید من که عضو نمیخوام باشم پس نمیگم !
خوب نیست که حتی برای دیدن دوستاتون هم نیامدین و رسم مهمون نوازی و به جا نیاوردین

یک جور دیگه پس بگم :
ازین به بعد شرط اعتراض برای ایران نهاد فقط برای اعضا باشه !
ما اعضا و به پولی که دادن نمیدونیم که هنوز پولی هم نگرفتیم ! 
شرط عضویت به این خاطر هست که از روز اول هم گفتیم ما قرار با هم کاری برای هم انجام بدیم !!
پس هر کسی دلسوز ما هست از دورن جمع ما باید مشکلات ما و برای بررسی به رخمان بکشه نه از بیرون تا بقیه فکر کنند خبریه ! که در این صورت اجازه نمیدیم کسی دخالت کنه !
دخالت قابل پذیرش نیست اما دلسوزی یک عضو برای حمایت نهاد " خودش " برای ایدنده خودش چرا هست و هست و هست 

اگه اشتباه نکنم دامنه نهاد هم یک سوئ تفاهمی که پیش اومده شد شما بودید !

پیگیری شما و بعدش نیامدن به جلسات هم شما بودید

مطرج نکردند مسائل مهم با مسئولین و موسسین نهاد و هم که برعکس عمل کردید و با اعضا در میان گذاشتید که ممکن هست دهن به دهن بچرخه و کلمات جا به جا بشند و به نفع هیچکی تموم نشه !

بنده پیغام ها خصوصی خودم + صحبت ها ای با تلفن شخصی خودم و همه و همه برای دوستان شفاف سازی کردم تا بگیم هدف ما همون " نهادی هست که برای حمایت اومده "

به یکباره هیئت موسسین و از خدتون جدا نکنید !!! ما هم برنامه نویسیم ! ما هم شب بیداری کشیدیم ! 
ما اگه بیشتر از شما نباشه  کمتر هم خاک این راه و نخوردیم 
الان یهو شدیم سود بر فردی  ! اونم متاسفانه با ماهی 30 تومن یه سری جوان و کم سن و سال !

خیلی از دوستان ایده هاشونو از ترس لو رفتند نگفتند

این فرهنگ غلط ما ایرانی ها هست !
نبود کار تیمی 
حریص بودن
ترس
بی اعتمادی

ما رشد فکری ما شروع شده
بوم کسب و کار
نشست ها دوره ای
اجازه دادن با خودمون برای بحث ، انتقال دانسته ها ، شنیدن اعتراض ها ،کار تیمی ،مسافرت ، تفریح برنامه ریزی شده
برای همین بود که جز چند مورد بقیه ایده ها و خودم شخصا گفتم ! و کامل هم توضیح دادم ! 
بوسه میزنم به اون ادم زرنگی که بتونه این ایده ها و قبل از نهاد شخصی اجرا کنه !
چون میدونم ایده و همه میتونند بدند مهم اجرای  اوناست !
بنده خودم هم میتونم اجراش کنم اما کیفیت کار تیمی با فردی قابل مقایسه نیست !


این مسائل و بهتر بود تو سامانه اطلاع رسانی مطرح میکردیند
اهداف کوچیک ما تو تاپیک شلوی مثل اینجا گم هست قبول ! اما ماشا الله نوشته ها بلند شما باعث میشه هرکی الان بیاد فک کنه این نهاد سراسر نیرنگ و اعتراضه

*اما در اخر برای یاد اوری مسائل مهم از شما تشکر میکنم 
ضعف ما نداشتند اطلاعات کافی "شاید" باشه اما هیچوقت نفع شخصی نبوده و نخواهد بود 
مهرداد حسین زاده*

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

از آقای محسن نوری میخوام که ادامه بحث ندند شخصیت شما برای ما قابل احترام هست مسائل و برای مسئولین بفرستید 
برای مسئولین ( بنده یا اقای شهرکی ) مسائل شفاف بشه خودمون مطرح میکنیم که فلان مسئله رفع شد چون اعضا به ما اعتماد دارند و ما هم همه تلاشمون و میکنیم که جواب درستی به اعتمادشون بدیم
ادامه دادن این بحث ها و علنی شدن این موارد اصلا درست نیست
پیاشپیش ممنون

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

قضیه بیمه چی میشه ؟ قضیه درامد ؟ سهام ؟ حقوق ؟ پروژه ها ؟
سوال کردن حق اعضا هست !! اما ما نهاد نو پایی هستیمو جمع شده از یک سری برنامه نویس دلسوز ! 
اگه کسی بخواد از بیرون هی سوال کنه و ببینه براش چیزی هست ؟ چقدر نفع هست ؟ چقدر نیست ؟؟ بدون اینکه بخواد درون ماجرا بشه و خودش تلاشی کنه ! من فکر میکنم بهتر باشه به اینجور اشخاص اجازه کنکاش کردن نباید داده بشه

طرح سوال از مسئولین باید انجام بشه !
نه آقای نوری نه فرد دیگه ای !
چون اعضا وظیفه بررسی و انتقال گزارش و ندارند و حتی ذهن اون افراد هم یاری نمیکنه !
شما که عضو نهاد نیستید طبق گفته خودتون
اما هر عضوی که نتونسته بیاد میتونه درخواست بده یا زنگ بزنه با به هر طریقی پیگیری کنه مسائل و تا مسولین با آغوش باز به همه سوالاتشون جواب بدند

----------


## omidabedi

انتقاذ پذیری و سیاست برخوردتون و رفتارتون قابل ستایش هست متشکرم





> خوب نیست که حتی برای دیدن دوستاتون هم نیامدین و رسم مهمون نوازی و به جا نیاوردین


پروسه ی مهمان نوازی ما از 1 ماه قبل از نهاد برای هماهنگ سازی و تعیین مکان نشست,پیدا کردن پارتی و اشنا اینور و اونور و اینجور فعالیت ها شروع شد و تا رسیدن بچه ها و نگرانی برای محل اقامت و .... توی اون سرما ادامه یافت.

منت نیست و تنها وظیفه ی من هست و تنهایی کاری که از دست من بر میومد همین بود.

خیلی دلم میخواد دلیل شرکت نکردنم رو بگم که شخصی هست و اصلا ربطی به صحبت ها و ... نداره اما نمیگم و تنها هدفم این هست که به حریم شخصی همدیگه احترام بزاریم و اونو ملاک برخورد قرار ندیم بعلاوه اینکه دلیلی نداره بخاطر این موضوع بازخواست بشم.فوقش با جمله ی دلم خواست نیومدم تموم میشه هرچند که اینجور نبود.

اینم بگم که عقاید من برای خودم هست یادمون نره احترام بزاریم + اینکه من جزء اولین نفراتی بودم که ثبت نام کردم برای اینکه پیش قدمی خودم رو برای حمایت و پیگیری نشون بدم.انصراف دادم اما هیچکس جز اقای شهرکی نمیدونست دلیلش هم این بود که موج منفی وارد نهاد نشه و به کسی تلقین نشه که اونم نیاد و....

حتی تا لحظه ی نشست که همه حضور داشتن کسی نمیدونست که من نمیام که اقای صالحی اس ام اس دادن که کجایی زود باش شروع شده.




> اگه اشتباه نکنم دامنه نهاد هم یک سوئ تفاهمی که پیش اومده شد شما بودید !
> 
> پیگیری شما و بعدش نیامدن به جلسات هم شما بودید


من اصلا متوجه این حرفها نشد والا.
یعنی چی من بودم ؟
دامنه ی نهاد هم تا اونجا که یادم میاد طبق گفته ی فروشنده  4 5 میلیون قصد فروش رو داشتن منم تنها پیگیر بودم همین فک نکنم کار اشتباهی انجام داده باشم.
انگشت تهمت رو از روی من بردارید.




> مطرج نکردند مسائل مهم با مسئولین و موسسین نهاد و هم که برعکس عمل کردید و با اعضا در میان گذاشتید که ممکن هست دهن به دهن بچرخه و کلمات جا به جا بشند و به نفع هیچکی تموم نشه !


ظاهرا این مسائل مهم فقط برای من مهم هستن چون اعضا حالا به هر دلیلی فکر این چیز ها نیستن.
منم برای اینکه جوا سوالات خودم رو بدست بیارم تاپیک های گوناگونی زدم که بی پاسخ موند و حداقل جواب قانع کننده ای دریافت نکردم.
من استارتر بحث نبودم و اقا محسن دلیل خواست منم و اصرار کرد منم گفتم به این دلیل به اون دلیل چه درست چه غلط.
اگرم غلط باشه 50% شما (موسس و بانی این نهاد) رو مقصر میدونم که چرا درست همه ی بحث هارو مطرح و دسته بندی و اطلاع رسانی نکردید.
الان ما چه تو سایت نهاد چه اینجا هیچ چیز جمع و جوری برای این مسائل نداریم.قوانین نداریم و ....





> بنده پیغام ها خصوصی خودم + صحبت ها ای با تلفن شخصی خودم و همه و همه برای دوستان شفاف سازی کردم تا بگیم هدف ما همون " نهادی هست که برای حمایت اومده "
> 
> به یکباره هیئت موسسین و از خدتون جدا نکنید !!! ما هم برنامه نویسیم ! ما هم شب بیداری کشیدیم ! 
> ما اگه بیشتر از شما نباشه کمتر هم خاک این راه و نخوردیم 
> الان یهو شدیم سود بر فردی ! اونم متاسفانه با ماهی 30 تومن یه سری جوان و کم سن و سال !
> 
> خیلی از دوستان ایده هاشونو از ترس لو رفتند نگفتند
> 
> این فرهنگ غلط ما ایرانی ها هست !
> ...


شما مخاطب خودتون رو مشخص کنید.اعضای سایت برنامه نویس یا جامعه ی برنامه نویس و فعالان ای تی ایران؟؟
اعضای این سایت به موسسین و شما و اقای شهرکی و .... اعتماد کامل داریم و خیلی متشکریم که هستید و بفکر بودید.
امااااا فردی که تازه میخواد با نهاد اشنا بشه کسی که توی این سایت نبوده و شارو نمیشناسه
ایا نباید این چنین افکاری درمورد شما (ما) داشته باشه ؟
کم تو جامعه قانون شکنی اختلاس :) پولشویی و ..... میشه ؟
چرا باید اعتماد کنه ؟
قوانین و مسائل داخلی و که میگید به کسی ربطی نداره نه تهنا جواب سوال خیلی هارو میده و خیلی شفاف سازی هارو میکنه بلکه این حس اعتماد رو به اعضای تازه وارد میده.
شما که چیزی برای مخفی کردن ندارید.پس مشکلی هم نیست بقیه بدونن.درسته ؟

من اگر حرفی میزنم تنها از جانب خودم نگاه نمیکنم.من از همه ی ابعاد بررسی میکنم.
هیچ دلیلی بر اعتماد نمیبینم به عنوان کسی که تازه با نهاد اشنا شده و توی این سایت عضو نیست مثلا/
شما چه برنامه هایی دارید برای جذب اعضا ؟اینجوری میخواید جذب کنید ؟واقعا این ها باگ محسوب میشه :)

توی بخش دپارتمان ها بخشی گذاشتید بعنوان اتاق فکر
ما میدونیم که قرار نیست اونجا نقشه ای کشیده بشه و در اخر نتیجش رو public اعلام میکنید
اما کسی که تازه وارد هست چی؟پیش خودش فکر میکنه وای حالا اون تو چه خبره.
(این فقط بعنوان مثال بود و بس)

به شخصه برای اینجور انتخاب هایی شرایط سخت گیرانه و همه جانبه ای دارم.و تنها زاده ی تفکر خودم هست.نه با کسی دشمنی دارم نه چیزی.
اینها مشکلات محسوب میشه

اگر قرار هست واقعا در اندازه ی بزرگ این کارو انجام بدید و براتون مهم هست که میدونم هست باید این شفاف سازی ها و ..... مطرح بشه.


متشکر بایت پاسخگویی

----------


## omidabedi

> اگه کسی بخواد از بیرون هی سوال کنه و ببینه براش چیزی هست ؟ چقدر نفع هست ؟ چقدر نیست ؟؟ بدون اینکه بخواد درون ماجرا بشه و خودش تلاشی کنه ! من فکر میکنم بهتر باشه به اینجور اشخاص اجازه کنکاش کردن نباید داده بشه
> 
> طرح سوال از مسئولین باید انجام بشه !
> نه آقای نوری نه فرد دیگه ای !
> چون اعضا وظیفه بررسی و انتقال گزارش و ندارند و حتی ذهن اون افراد هم یاری نمیکنه !
> شما که عضو نهاد نیستید طبق گفته خودتون
> اما هر عضوی که نتونسته بیاد میتونه درخواست بده یا زنگ بزنه با به هر طریقی پیگیری کنه مسائل و تا مسولین با آغوش باز به همه سوالاتشون جواب بدند


چه صحبت های مستبدانه ای !!!

یعنی اعضا نباید بدونن این مسائل رو ؟شما میخواید برید جایی استخدام بشید و فعالیت کنید باید خودتون رو بسنجید موقعیت رو در نظر بگیرید.
من میخوام برم درخواست کار بدم
اول میبینم مزایا و شرایطش چطوره/حقوقش چقدره بیمه میکنن یا نه چند روز مرخصی دارم و ....
نمیشه که سوال نپرسید و شما باید این هارو بصورت قانون بنویسید.

اخر نفهمیدم شما میخواید مبهم سازی کنید یا شفاف سازی
این گونه صحبت ها در طول چند ده صفحه ی تاپیک چندین بار شنیدم.

دارید میگید هرکسی خواست جواب سوالاشو بدونه باید تماس بگیره ؟؟
چقدر غیر حرفه ای

تمام حرف ها و سوالات برای کسی که میخواد وارد نهاد بشه پیش میاد و باید شما قدرت پاسخگویی و باز کردن بحث رو داشته باشید.

این چیزا به پیشرفت نهاد کمک میکنه.

----------


## SONITAJ

خسته نباشید کنفرانس دیشب خیلی خوب بود
من به شخصه هم اعتماد کامل به آقای شهرکی دارم و هم اقای حسین زاده و توی اولین قدمم برای اعتماد سازی هدفم ر ا با اهداف نهاد یکی کردم و اینو خوب میدونم تجربه را تجربه کردن خطاست و دوست ندارم خودم تجربه کنم، شکست بخورم بعد به این نتیجه برسم که با کار گروهی میشه موفق تر بود چرا که یه دست صدا نداره و چندتا فکر بهتر از یکه فکر کار می کنه.و این را خصوصا توی یک سال اخیر تجربه کردم.
شاید خیلی ها فکرکنند وضعیت مالی خوبی دارم ،شکمم سیر و... به این دلیل دارم این حرفها را میزنم ولی واقعا با اوضاع مالی بهم ریخته ایی دارم به حدی که حتی یه جاهایی 1000تومن هم واسم زیاده...یک سال گذشته هرجا کارکردم رایگان کار کردم ، و بعضی وقتها بعضی هزینه هام را باکار تایپ درآوردم........ این ها را نمی گم که مثلا حس دلسوزی توی بقیه بیدار کنم و یه عده ایی برام دلسوزی کنند واسه این می گم که اگرهر شخصی هدفش واسه خودش مشخص باشه سعی می کنه  هرچیزی که می تونه اون به هدفش برسونه ،ازش استفاده کنه -حداقل این اعتقاد شخصی من هست چون میدونم توی تمام این سالها واسه چی جنگیدم.خیلی وقتها از صفر شروع کردیم و... وهیچ اجباری ندارم که به بقیه تحمیلش کنم-هدفم هم شخص یا گروه خاصی توی تاپیک نیست و فقط اعتقاد شخصیم هست- ایمان دارم و مطمئنم ایران نهاد  موفق میشه .یه ذره هم شک ندارم ... ولی بقیه دوستان تصمیم با خودشونه ... امیدوارم با این تجربه کمم بتونم مفید واقع بشم.
من خیلی ناراحتم دیشب مجبور شدم برم :افسرده:  و از دفعه بعد را دوباره از دست نمی دم و یه اشتباه را دوبار تکرار نمی کنم  :متفکر: 
بازم خسته نباشید و ممنونم
 :تشویق:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دلایل شخصی نیامدن شما به نهاد برای شما هست و بنده قصد جسارت نداشتم صرفا دیدار دوستان آرزو قبلی ما بوده و ناکام موندن تو ارزومون لب ما  و به اعتراض و گله و گلایه گشود

در مورد قوانین هم ما هرچی منظم کاری کنیم باز هم اینجا تالار برنامه نویس هست و باز هم پست ها ی بی نظم و شلوغ جای نظم و میگیرند
ما برای تکمیل سایت ایران نهاد اعلام کردیمه به گروه
که انشا الله دوستان پیگیری میکنند و اعلام آمادگی میکنند و قصد داریم قوانین و اونجا منظم درج کنیم تحت قالب خبر و پی دی اف
تا انشا الله دوستان جدیدمون بتونن خلاصه وار با نهاد اشنا بشند و سردرگمی نصیب کسی نشه

این جامعه ( برنامه نویسان ) نظم و اتحاد و زبان مشترکی نداشت از قبل که ما به ارث ببریم دوست عزیز
ما الان فقط داریم هــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـِ قوانین و رفرش میکنیم ! تا به یه حد اشتراک برسیم و این و به حساب طبیعت این جامعه بزارید
خلاصه خوب یا بد ما اطاق گفتگو داریم 
حریم خصوصی رعایت کردیم تا کسی به تالاری که به اون مربوط نیست دخالتی نکنه
با همه کم و کاستی ها شما حساب کنید که الان بنده اقای شهرکی شهریار تا و محمد صالحی تا به این لحظه در پیاده سازی سیستم ها دیگه نقش داشتند 
و دوستان دیگه هم دارند خودشونو به این جمع میرسونند
شک نکنید تعداد دوستان بیشتر بشه این سایت ها و قوانین و کارهای اعلانی خیلیخ وب انجام میشه

دوستانی که توانایی و منابع خوبی برای کمک به ما دارند اعم از سواد و تخصص تا ارتباط و اطلاعات خوب باید تو جمع ما باشند تا مارو همیاری کنند

انتظارات ما زیاد هست از دوستان اما مدیریت این همه فرد و جامعه یکم چالش داره که سن و سال کم بنده و وقت کم اقای شهرکی دلیل اون هست که همه بزرگواران نهادی مارو میبخشند انشاالله ...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> چه صحبت های مستبدانه ای !!!
> 
> یعنی اعضا نباید بدونن این مسائل رو ؟شما میخواید برید جایی استخدام بشید و فعالیت کنید باید خودتون رو بسنجید موقعیت رو در نظر بگیرید.
> من میخوام برم درخواست کار بدم
> اول میبینم مزایا و شرایطش چطوره/حقوقش چقدره بیمه میکنن یا نه چند روز مرخصی دارم و ....
> نمیشه که سوال نپرسید و شما باید این هارو بصورت قانون بنویسید.
> 
> اخر نفهمیدم شما میخواید مبهم سازی کنید یا شفاف سازی
> این گونه صحبت ها در طول چند ده صفحه ی تاپیک چندین بار شنیدم.
> ...


  عرض کردم که اعضا ای که خودشونو دلسوز نهاد نمیدونند و براشون مهم نیست و خودشونو متاسفانه عضوی از نهاد نمیدونند خوب سوالشون کمکی به ما میکنه یا فقط سوال هست ؟ و دخالت ؟ 
شما که گفتید عضو نیستید و از این وجه سوال و حرف زدید اشتباه می گم ؟
منظور من از تماس صرفا تماس تلفنی نبود منظور من پیگیر بودن بود مثل اقا رضا مثل خیلی ها دیگه که اسم نمیبرم 
حالا به هر روشی
چون هنوز سایتی نداریم و شاید این کلمه غیر حرفه ای بودن شما و بزاریم به حساب کم کاری اعضا واسه همکاری تو تولید سیستم ها بهتره... وو الا ما که توانمونو گذاشتیم وسط با افتخار و امید داریم حمایت بشیم


در آخر خوشحال شدم که میگید این حرف ها به پیشرفت نهاد کمک میکنه و ما هم موافق این جمله هستیم

----------


## rezaonline.net

نقطه شروع هر کسی توی نهاد متفاوت هست .
هر کسی با دانشی شروع میکند اما هدف کلی نهاد درآمد زایی و سودمند بودن برای تک تک اعضای نهاد هست .
بهتره همه با هم در این راستا فعالیت کنیم .
نگران بیمه و درگیری و ... نباشید ، هدف تجربه یک کار گروهی هست ، مطمئنا ارزشش رو خواهد داشت .
به شخصه پروژه های متعدد و نسبتا قوی انجام دادم اما حقیقتش هیچ کدومش در یک کار گروهی نبوده و بصورت خود مدیریتی پیاده و برنامه ریزی شده .
بهتره کمی امیدوار باشیم .
از حاشیه دوری کنید ، اینجا زمین فوتبال نیست :)

در ضمن ،* نهایتا تا ده روز دیگه ، آزمون تعیین سطح پی اچ پی برگزار میشه* ، لطفا دوستان سطح اطلاعاتتون رو بالا ببرید با مطالعه داکیومنت خود سایت پی اچ پی .

موفق باشید

----------


## MMSHFE

> بریم سراغ بند 8 اساس نامه )
> طبق این بند تا زمانی که اوراق سهام صادر نشده,شرکت باید به صاحبان سهام گواهینامه موقت سهم بده که معرف نوع سهام,تعداد و مبلغ پرداختی ان فرد میباشد.


هرموقع اعضا حق عضویت پرداخت کردن و رسید (گواهینامه موقت سهم) داده نشد، اونوقت تک تک اعضا میتونن گلایه کنن.



> بند 9) غیر قابل تقسیم بودن سهام
> سهام شرکت غیر قابل تقسیم است.مالکین مشاع مکلفند تنها به یک نفر نمایندگی بدهند (چیزی که اقای شهرکی گفتند.در واقع تقسیم سهام داخلی هست و فقط سهام شما در داخل همون شرکت به رسمیت شناخته میشه و هیچ حق حقوقی برای سهامدار خارج از شرکت نداره)


طبیعیه که سهام اعضا در داخل نهاد، بیرون از نهاد اعتبار نداره ولی اینطور هم نیست که اگه نهاد خواست حقی رو ضایع کنه، ازطریق مراجع قانونی و حقوقی نتونن پیگیری کنن. یک نسخه از رسیدهای خرید سهم که با پرداخت حق عضویت، ازطریق سایت در اختیار اعضا گذاشته میشه و میتونن همراه با نمودار و... هرزمان خواستن با گزارشهای ماههای قبل و بصورتهای مختلف آماری (تجمعی و...) چاپ کنن، در بایگانی نهاد ذخیره و یک نسخه هم در اختیار اداره ثبت قرار داده میشه و هیچ چیز پنهانی وجود نداره. تمام مواردی هم که در اختیار اعضا هست (ازطریق سایت)، با امضای دیجیتال شرکت خواهد بود تا بعداً اعضا درصورت نیاز، مشکلی جهت پیگیری ادعای خودشون در مراجع قانونی نداشته باشن.



> بند 10) انتقال سهام با نام
> تنها با موافقت هیئت مدیره سهامداران حق انتقال سهام رو دارن/نقل و انتقال باید در دفتر ثبت سهام شرکت ثبت بشه و سهامداران یا نمایندگانشون باید در دفتر شرکت حاضر شده و نقل و انتقال رو گواهی کنن.
> نقل و انتقال سهام با نام بدون رعایت نشریفات بالا از درجه ی اعتبار ساقط بوده.


این رو هم توی نشست آنلاین و هم توی نشست شیراز گفتیم: سهام، با نام و بدون قابلیت انتقال به غیر هست ولی اگه فرد به هر دلیلی نخواست ادامه بده، طی یک بازه زمانی حداکثر یکساله، تمام هزینه ای که بابت خرید سهام تابحال پرداخت کرده بهش برگردونده میشه و سهام، طبق قیمت روز سهم، بازخرید خواهد شد.



> بند 11 )مسئولیت سهامدار
> مسئولیت سهامداران فقط به مبلغ اسمی سهام انها است.
> ماده 54 ) از 15 روز قبل از انعقاد مجمع عمومی سالانه هر صاحب سهم میتواند در مرکز اصلی شرکت به صورت حساب ها و صورت اسامی صاحبان سهام مراجعه کرده و از ترازنامه و حساب سود و زیان شرکت رونوشت بگیرد.
> دقیقا نفهمیدیم که ایا اعضا سهامدار محسوب میشن یا خیر/اگر اره چه نوع سهامداری؟سهام ساختگی یا سهام واقعی ؟ایا میشه واقعا مدیریت کرد؟برای اینگونه مسائل مثل بند 54 چه فکری کردید ایا اعضا (همون سهام داران) میتونن
> صورت وضعیت شرکت رو بدون مراجعه ی حضوری مشاهده کنن.(حالا یا سالیانه یا هرجور دیگه)


هرکدوم از اعضا با پرداخت حق عضویت، سهامدار محسوب میشن. سهام ساختگی و واقعی که اینجا مطرح کردین رو نمیدونم از کجا درآوردین. سهام، سهامه دیگه و توی دفاتر ثبتی و حسابداری، ثبت میشه و هرلحظه از شبانه روز هم افراد با مراجعه به سایت، میتونن رونوشت بگیرن. دیگه دوره مراجعه حضوری و... برای کارهای پیش پا افتاده ای مثل یک رونوشت گرفتن از حساب و سهام و... گذشته که براتون سؤال شده آیا میشه واقعاً مدیریت کرد یا نه؟



> عضو با سهامدار فرق میکنه.


از دید نهاد فرقی نداره و ازنظر قوانین ثبتی هم این قضیه مشکلی نداره که همه اعضا، سهامدار هم باشن.



> مزایای نهاد که 17 18 صفحه از تاپیک رو شامل میشه و بحث هایی که درونش شده و قوانین وضع شده رو یکجا جمع کنید که عضو جدید و من نوعی که تو نشست نبودم مطلع باشم و رفع ابهام بشه و نیاز بباشه 1700 پست رو از ابتدا بخونم و بدونم که وقتی توی نهاد هستم دقیقا حق من به عنوان عضو چیه,چه انتظاراتی داشته باشم و مسئولیتم چیه.


به روی چشم. فرصت بدین تا سایت نهاد رو راه اندازی کنیم. در قسمت عضویت، همه قوانین و نحوه فعالیت و... درج خواهد شد. فعلاً تنها کانال ارتباطی ما همین تالار و سامانه اطلاع رسانی نهاد بوده که البته قبول داریم هیچکدوم به اندازه کافی کارآمد نبودن ولی بازهم وجودشون بهتر از هیچی بود.



> تغییر نام ها (نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان/شرکت مهندسی طراحان مهرافرین) فکر میکنم یکم تناقض وجود داشته باشه.
> الان میخواید بگید که اسم شرکت بود دیگه باید یه چیزی میذاشتیم.اما فردا شما توی کپی رایت هر سایت مینویسید طراح:شرکت مهندسی طراحام مهر افرین
> خب این الان چه حقی رو برای تیم مجری بهمراه داره ؟فردا میگن فلان شرکت این کارو کرده پس حق معنوی و حتی مادی ای رو برای تیم طراح بهمراه نداره.
> و اینجور چیزها


مالکیت معنوی پروژه ها متعلق به نهاده و این رو همیشه گفتیم ولی فرد هرجا برای استخدام یا کاری مراجعه کرد، میتونه بگه من توی این پروژه مشارکت داشتم و فلان بخش رو من نوشتم و اگه اون شرکت، تأییدیه از نهاد بخواد، صادر میشه. توی سایت هم مشخصه که توی پروژه همکاری داشته یا نه. ضمناً نمیدونم تغییر اسم شرکت، چه ربطی به تناقض داره. شما که شرکت دارین، باید حداقل اینو بدونید که هیچ شرکتی که اسم «ایران» و برخی اسامی خاص دیگه داخلش باشه، مجوز ثبت براش صادر نمیشه و طراحان مهرآفرین اسم شرکته که توی نشست آنلاین و همچنین شیراز، توضیح دادیم که چرا از این اسم استفاده کردیم و دلیلی برای مطرح کردن دوباره نداره و «ایران نهاد» Brand ما هست که اونهم به ثبت رسیده و با اون اسم فعالیت میکنیم. میتونید صدها شرکت داخلی و خارجی رو به راحتی پیدا کنید که با Brand تجاری خاصی فعالیت میکنن ولی اسمشون یک کامیون برای یدک کشیدن لازم داره. مهم Brand تجاری ما هست که «ایران نهاد» بوده و هست و خواهد بود و تحت اون عنوان فعالیت میکنیم.



> منظور من از هیئت مدیره همون موسس و مالکان سهام هست این به کنار


این که شد همه شرکت! هیئت مؤسس با هیئت مدیره فرق داره. مالکان سهام هم لزوماً همه عضو هیئت مدیره نیستن. نمیدونم چندبار دیگه باید این رو تکرار کنم. شما اگه فقط 5-4 صفحه اساسنامه رو مطالعه کردین و دارین بهش استناد میکنین، بنده تو این مدت با 2 کارشناس حقوقی و 5-4 نفر که شغلشون ثبت شرکتهاست در این زمینه صحبت کردم و البته رایگان هم نبوده و تا حالا چند میلیون تومان هم هزینه مشاوره پرداخت کردیم تا جایی رو خطا نکنیم و این صحبتها که دارم میگم، همه مستند هست و از خودم نمیگم. بهرحال ازنظر اخلاقی هم یک عده رو امیدوار کردیم و نمیخوایم بخاطر یک حق عضویت ماهانه، اعتباری که در طی سالها بدست آوردیم رو زیر سؤال ببریم.



> سهام رو چه کسانی میتونن بخرن؟چگونه؟
> ایا اعضا هستن ؟
> ایا اعضا با حق عضویتی که میدن سهام میخرن و سهامدار محسوب میشن ؟
> اگر بله طبق قوانین نقل و انتقال سهام که همون اول گفتم و با توجه به زیاد بودن اعضا و همچنین رشدش در اینده این سیاست مدیریتی مشکل نداره عایا ؟
> ایا میخواید مثلا 100 نفرو دعوت کنید دفتر بهش سهام بدید و توی دفتر ثبت کنید


درمورد عرضه اینترنتی سهام چیزی شنیدین؟ درمورد خرید آنلاین سهم و صدور رسید دیجیتال چطور؟ اگه اطلاع داشته باشین، اینگونه سؤالات جای مطرح شدن نداره.



> ایا شدنیه ؟این وعده ها شدنی نیست پس چرا اینجوری میگید.


شدنی نیست؟ واقعاً نیست؟



> اینکه بگیم شما سهام دار هستی با حق عضویتت خب درست و قانونی نیست.


چرا نیست؟ چون اسم خرید سهام رو گذاشتیم حق عضویت ماهانه؟ خوب من معذرت میخوام. از این به بعد میگیم اعضا باید ماهانه سهام بخرن. خوبه؟ حالا کلمه حق عضویت ماهانه قابل قبولتره یا خرید سهام ماهانه؟



> 


این ابهامات باید برطرف بشه و ادعاهای محال باید به وعده های شدنی تبدیل بشه.
[/QUOTE]
چرا ادعای محال، آقای عابدی؟ چرا اینقدر بدبین هستین؟ برای تک تک مواردی که وعده داده شده، برنامه ریزی داریم. دلیل نمیشه توی هیچکدوم از نشستها حاضر نباشین و بعد بگین شما ادعای محال دارین. انتظار نداشته باشین ریز به ریز برنامه ریزیهامون رو توی این اوضاع نابسامان تجاری کشور، توی فاروم یا جاهای عمومی دیگه لو بدیم. فکر میکنید توی نشستها درباره چی صحبت میکنیم؟ وضعیت آب و هوا؟!



> یا شاید هم من (ما) از صحبت های شما اشتباه برداشت کردیم.


شک نکنید.



> هرکاری سختی و مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره.تعاونی اتفاقا خیلی هم بیشتر به هدفمون نزدیک بود. (یکسان سازی قیمت ها و حمایت)


هدف مافقط یکسان سازی قیمت ها و حمایت نیست. اگه حداقل یکبار تجربه فعالیت بعنوان حتی یک عضو عادی در یک بنگاه تعاونی رو داشتین، میفهمیدین که شرایط کاری صندوق تعاون کشور و... اینقدر دست و پاگیره که همه فکرمون باید عملاً این باشه که فروشگاه عرضه کالای تعاونی و... راه اندازی کنیم و بن خرید و امثال اون توزیع کنیم و از برنامه ریزی اصلی خودمون غافل میشدیم. برخلاف تصور شما، کارهایی که عملاً با قوانین جاری توی تعاونیها انجام میشه، خیلی کوچکتر از شرکتهای سهامی خاصه. درغیر اینصورت شرکتهای بزرگ و غول کشور (به معنای واقعی) سهامی نبودن.



> الان در جامعه صرفا بعنوان یک شرکت خصوصی (سهامی خاص) میشناسنمون


چرا اینقدر سهامی خاص رو با شرکت خصوصی اشتباه میگیرین؟ شرکت خصوصی یعنی شرکتی که من میام بصورت (مثلاً) محدودیت محدود راه اندازی میکنم و چند نفر رو هم استخدام کردم و ماهانه حقوق میدم. این با سهامی خیلی فرق داره. صرفاً وجود کلمه خاص نباید ذهن شما رو به سمت خصوصی بودن بکشونه. *... هر دو تا خاص اند، اما این کجا و آن کجا*



> ایا اشتباه میگم ؟


بله اشتباه میگین. سهامی خاص با شرکت خصوصی فرق داره. توی شرکت خصوصی هیچکس سهمی نداره ولی توی سهامی خاص، اعضا سهامدار هستن و برحسب درصد سهمشون توی سود شرکت سهیم میشن. فقط فرقش با سهامی عام در اینه که عرضه عمومی اوراق بهادار نداریم و هرکس میخواد سهم بخره باید قرارداد عضویت در شرکت رو امضا کنه و متعاقب اون، یکسری تعهدات براش پیش میاد که در نهاد ما، انجام پروژه هایی هست که بهشون موکول میشه.



> شما باید کلیه ی قوانین و محدودیت هارو بنویسید تا همه بتونن مطالعه کنن وگرنه هرروز باید پاسخگوی سوالات کاربران باشید.


هم قوانین رو مینویسیم و هم هر روز پاسخگوی سؤالات کاربران خواهیم بود.



> یه زمانی بحث بیمه هم بود تا اونجا که یادمه :) 
> چطور شد که اینجور شد رو نمیدونم


 الآن هم بیمه داریم ولی برای کسانی که شعبه ای از نهاد رو در شهرشون راه اندازی میکنن و اعضای شهرشون رو مدیریت خواهند کرد.



> اگر کاربران و اعضا از قوانین و ....... مطلع نیستند وظیفه ی شما هست که این مسائل رو مطرح و رفع ابهام کنید.
> نگید که توی نشست مطرح شده چون اعضا فقط اونایی نیستن که توی نشست حضور داشتن.
> تمام این بحث ها باید بصورت قوانین در بیاد و تعهدات نهاد نسبت به اعضا و برعکس مشخص بشه و مکتوب باشه.
> هر قوانینی که نانوشته باشه انگار وجود نداره


 بله این نقص کاملاً وارده و مهمترین اولویت ما هم درحال حاضر راه اندازی سایت رسمی ایران نهاده و تمام قوانین، تعهدات، نمونه قراردادها و... توی سایت بصورت آنلاین قابل دسترس خواهد بود.



> ظاهرا این مسائل مهم فقط برای من مهم هستن چون اعضا حالا به هر دلیلی فکر این چیز ها نیستن.


سایر اعضا هم به فکر هستن ولی وقتی سؤالی میپرسن و جواب میدیم، دوباره نمیان همون سؤال رو بپرسن. ضمناً وقتی سؤالی دارن، از یکی دیگه از اعضا که اونهم ممکنه کاملاً از برنامه های مختلف اطلاع نداشته باشه، نمیپرسن و به سراغ کسانی میرن که اطلاعات اصلی دستشونه.



> من استارتر بحث نبودم و اقا محسن دلیل خواست منم و اصرار کرد منم گفتم به این دلیل به اون دلیل چه درست چه غلط.
> اگرم غلط باشه 50% شما (موسس و بانی این نهاد) رو مقصر میدونم که چرا درست همه ی بحث هارو مطرح و دسته بندی و اطلاع رسانی نکردید.


درمورد اینکه قوانین و مقررات نهاد در اختیار اعضا قرار میگیره دیگه حرفی نمیزنم چون چندبار تا الآن بهش اشاره کردم ولی یک نکته رو هم باید بپذیرید و اونهم اینه که نهاد خیلی بیشتر از 30 هزار تومان حق عضویت ماهانه هزینه داره. تا همینجا 30 میلیون تومان برای راه اندازی شعبه شیراز و اصفهان هزینه شده که هرکدوم از اعضا اگه بخوان با حق عضویت، اون رو جبران کنن، 1000 ماه باید حق عضویت بدن. بنابراین مطمئن باشید یکسری تفاوتهای اینچنین بین هیئت مؤسس و سایرین وجود داره که باعث شده برخی قوانین در اختیار اعضای عادی که بخاطر یک حق عضویت ساده که هنوز هم ندادن، میخوان منت بگذارن، گذاشته نشه و در قبال اونها، به اعضا پاسخگو نخواهیم بود و سیاستهای مدیریتی محسوب میشن. البته اگه هرکدوم از اعضا هرگونه شک و شبهه ای داشت، میتونه با مراجعه به مراجع قانونی و حقوقی، تقاضای بررسی اسناد و... رو مطرح کنه و اونوقت نهاد به اون ارگان حقوقی به خوبی پاسخگو خواهد بود.



> شما مخاطب خودتون رو مشخص کنید.اعضای سایت برنامه نویس یا جامعه ی برنامه نویس و فعالان ای تی ایران؟


اگه از روز اول پا به پای بقیه توی نشستها بودین یا حداقل صحبتهای تاپیک و... رو به دقت مطالعه میکردین، حتماً متوجه میشدین که هدف ما در نهایت تمام فعالان حوزه IT هست ولی قدمهای اول رو کوتاهتر برمیداریم تا مسیر درست رو پیدا کنیم و جای پامون رو محکم کنیم و بعداً جامعه هدف رو بزرگتر میکنیم. اعضای تالار PHP تو این مدت روی بنده و آقای حسین زاده و سایر فعالان نهاد، شناخت پیدا کردن و میدونن قصدمون دلسوزیه نه اخاذی و لذا اگه احیاناً جایی به مشکل برخوردیم و مسیر رو درست تشخیص نداده بودیم، راحتتر با قضیه کنار میان و خودشون هم کمک میکنن که مسیر رو اصلاح کنیم ولی کسانی که توی بقیه زمینه ها فعالیت دارن، این شناخت رو ندارن و ممکنه ذهنیت کلاهبرداری و... براشون پیش بیاد و درنتیجه وجهه بیرونی نهاد رو خراب کنن.



> اعضای این سایت به موسسین و شما و اقای شهرکی و .... اعتماد کامل داریم و خیلی متشکریم که هستید و بفکر بودید.
> امااااا فردی که تازه میخواد با نهاد اشنا بشه کسی که توی این سایت نبوده و شارو نمیشناسه
> ایا نباید این چنین افکاری درمورد شما (ما) داشته باشه ؟
> کم تو جامعه قانون شکنی اختلاس :) پولشویی و ..... میشه ؟
> چرا باید اعتماد کنه ؟
> قوانین و مسائل داخلی و که میگید به کسی ربطی نداره نه تهنا جواب سوال خیلی هارو میده و خیلی شفاف سازی هارو میکنه بلکه این حس اعتماد رو به اعضای تازه وارد میده.
> شما که چیزی برای مخفی کردن ندارید.پس مشکلی هم نیست بقیه بدونن.درسته ؟


خیلی چیزها رو نمیشه به همه گفت چون وقتی نهاد به مرحله سوددهی انبوه برسه، خیلی شرکتها و رقبا پیدا میشن که حتی حاضرن یکنفر از اعضاشون عضو نهاد بشه و تا چند ماه حق عضویت بدن و سر از جزئیات کاری و برنامه ریزیهای دقیق بعمل اومده، در بیارن و خودشون هم همون مسیر رو برن یا مسیر ما رو سد کنن. اگه قرار باشه همه چیز به همه اعضا گفته بشه، چارت سازمانی برای چی ترسیم میکنیم؟ خوب همه میشینیم دور یه میز یا روی زمین و اسناد و... رو دورمون پخش میکنیم و با هم صحبت میکنیم و نهایتاً یه تصمیمی هم میگیریم (که در اکثر موارد بدلیل نداشتن دید مدیریتی توسط همه اعضا، این تصمیم نادرست خواهد بود). اینجا نمیشه بگیم شفاف سازی کنید. شما که کار خلاف نمیکنید. اگه اینطور بود، توی جنگها هم ما از کشورمون دفاع میکردیم و کارمون خلاف نبود. پس باید نقشه های عملیات رو با تراکت و... پخش میکردیم که حسن نیتمون رو ثابت کنیم. نگید که این مقایسه اشتباهه چون بین اعضا، قطعاً نفوذی خواهیم داشت (اگه تا حالا نداشته باشیم). قوانین و سیستم کاری تا اونجایی که به اعضا مربوط میشه، به اطلاعشون خواهد رسید (مسئولیتها، خدماتی که دریافت میکنن، هزینه ای که باید بدن و درآمدی که کسب میکنن و...) اما همه جزئیات کاری نهاد، ابداً انتشار عمومی نخواهد داشت. حتی یکسری جزئیات ممکنه در اختیار هیئت مؤسس باشه و هیئت مدیره هم از اونها بی اطلاع باشن. این مسئله همه جا حاکمه و نشان از عدم صداقت نیست و اگه به اصول مدیریت آشنا باشین، شما هم این موارد رو تأیید خواهید کرد.



> توی بخش دپارتمان ها بخشی گذاشتید بعنوان اتاق فکر
> ما میدونیم که قرار نیست اونجا نقشه ای کشیده بشه و در اخر نتیجش رو public اعلام میکنید
> اما کسی که تازه وارد هست چی؟پیش خودش فکر میکنه وای حالا اون تو چه خبره.
> (این فقط بعنوان مثال بود و بس)


اون تازه واردی که از اسم اتاق فکر میترسه، بره سراغ همون پروژه 50 تومنی! برادر من این حرفتون واقعاً خنده داره. توی اتاق فکر گوگل چه خبره؟ میدونید الآن همه جای دنیا دنبال راه اندازی اتاق فکر توی شرکتشون هستن برای جمع آوری و تولید ایده های جدید و خلاقانه؟ واحد R&D نشنیدین (Research & Development) ؟ خداییش انتظار این یکی رو نداشتم. بگذریم.



> چه صحبت های مستبدانه ای !!!
> یعنی اعضا نباید بدونن این مسائل رو ؟شما میخواید برید جایی استخدام بشید و فعالیت کنید باید خودتون رو بسنجید موقعیت رو در نظر بگیرید.
> من میخوام برم درخواست کار بدم
> اول میبینم مزایا و شرایطش چطوره/حقوقش چقدره بیمه میکنن یا نه چند روز مرخصی دارم و ....
> نمیشه که سوال نپرسید و شما باید این هارو بصورت قانون بنویسید.


حرفتون درسته ولی از اون شرکت میپرسین این پروژه ای که من انجام میدم رو چند میخوای بفروشی؟ همه جزئیات رو که نمیگن. تا حدی که به کارمند/عضو خاص مربوط میشه، بهش اطلاعات میدن که ما هم گفتیم توی سایت نهاد، میگذاریم.



> اخر نفهمیدم شما میخواید مبهم سازی کنید یا شفاف سازی
> این گونه صحبت ها در طول چند ده صفحه ی تاپیک چندین بار شنیدم.
> دارید میگید هرکسی خواست جواب سوالاشو بدونه باید تماس بگیره ؟؟
> چقدر غیر حرفه ای


نه تماس نمیخواد. توی سایت، در قسمت ارتباط با ما، سؤالش رو مطرح کنه و پاسخ هم براش ایمیل میشه. فکر میکنم این روش یا حتی همون تماس تلفنی، حرفه ای تر از این باشه که تمام جزئیات کاری خودمون رو Public کنیم با این نیت که آنرا که حساب پاک است، از محاسبه چه باک است! نه دوست عزیز، این مثل که فکر میکنم مصداق جملات شما باشه، کاربردش اینجا نیست. همون کسی هم که حسابش پاکه، هیچوقت دستش رو برای کسی که اون رو نمیشناسه رو نمیکنه ولی اگه مراجع قانونی ازش حساب و کتاب خواستن، بدون ناراحتی و ترس، ارائه میکنه.



> تمام حرف ها و سوالات برای کسی که میخواد وارد نهاد بشه پیش میاد و باید شما قدرت پاسخگویی و باز کردن بحث رو داشته باشید.
> این چیزا به پیشرفت نهاد کمک میکنه.


 به روی چشم. نگران نباشید، قدرت پاسخگویی به همه ابهامات رو داریم.

----------


## MMSHFE

خداییش از حرفتون درمورد اتاق فکر هنوزم یکم عصبیم! انگار تو اتاق فکر میخوایم جمع بشیم درمورد اینکه چطور اعضا رو دور بزنیم، فکر کنیم!

----------


## omidabedi

> خداییش از حرفتون درمورد اتاق فکر هنوزم یکم عصبیم! انگار تو اتاق فکر میخوایم جمع بشیم درمورد اینکه چطور اعضا رو دور بزنیم، فکر کنیم!


خوب دقیقا کسی که تازه وارد هست هم همین فکر رو میکنه و این تنها مثال بود.

حرف های شبیه به این هم باز همین تاثیر رو داره-خوب هست که خودتون متوجه شدید.حرف هایی مثل:

- اونایی که تو نشست شرکت کردن فقط .....
- اگر شرکت میکردید فلان ...

research and develope = تحقیق و توسعه != اتاق فکر

----------


## omidabedi

> از حاشیه دوری کنید ، اینجا زمین فوتبال نیست :)
> 
> در ضمن ،* نهایتا تا ده روز دیگه ، آزمون تعیین سطح پی اچ پی برگزار میشه* ، لطفا دوستان سطح اطلاعاتتون رو بالا ببرید با مطالعه داکیومنت خود سایت پی اچ پی .
> 
> موفق باشید


یکی از دلایلی که مطرح کردم و منو برای طرح این مسائل بازداشت.
اتهام به حاشیه سازی :)
خوب هست خودمم گفتم و چقدر خوب شد که اقای شهرکی خودشون این بحث رو مطرح کردن

----------


## Veteran

هدف اتاق فکر مشورت کردن و تجزیه تحلیل ایده ها و پیاده سازی اون هست!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان زود زود زود ... زود اماده کنید خودتونو آزمون دپارتمان PHP تو راهه ! 
واسه رقابت نمره ها و هم بزنیم خوبه ! آی کل کل پیش میادا !!! :شیطان: 

هرچی تجدیدی داشته باشیم زحمت دپارتمان آموزش بیشتر میشه ! بخونید و به این بیچاره ها رحم کنید !

----------


## MMSHFE

> خوب دقیقا کسی که تازه وارد هست هم همین فکر رو میکنه و این تنها مثال بود.
> 
> حرف های شبیه به این هم باز همین تاثیر رو داره-خوب هست که خودتون متوجه شدید.حرف هایی مثل:
> 
> - اونایی که تو نشست شرکت کردن فقط .....
> - اگر شرکت میکردید فلان ...
> 
> research and develope = تحقیق و توسعه != اتاق فکر


نه دیگه نشد آقای عابدی. جامعه مخاطب ما عوام نیستن. خودشون developer تشریف دارن و با معنی اتاق فکر آشنا هستن. اما با اینحال تمام دپارتمانها هم طی توضیحات مبسوط، معرفی خواهند شد. حتی برنامه برای سمینار تو دانشگاهها و مصاحبه های تلویزیونی هم داریم.

----------


## MMSHFE

> research and develope = تحقیق و توسعه != اتاق فکر


 آقای عابدی، انصافاً امشب حس کل کل تون گل کرده یا واقعاً به این حرفهایی که میزنید اعتقاد هم دارین؟ برادر من، معنیشو که خودمون هم میدونستیم. حتماً باید میگفتم Think Tank تا به این نتیجه برسین که منظورم اتاق فکره؟ یعنی اینقدر درگیر ترجمه تحت اللفظی هستین؟ لابد الآن میخواین بگین باید میگفتم Think Room ! دوست عزیز، واحد R&D توی ادارات و ارگانها نقش همون اتاق فکر رو داره. درگیر اسمها نباشین. مهم کاریه که داره انجام میده. شاید ما توی نهاد خواستیم بهش بگیم دپارتمان ایده پروری! حالا باز بگردین دنبال ترجمه انگلیسیش و بگین با اتاق فکر فرق میکنه.

----------


## hassanzanjani1374

سلام
من امروز با این نهاد آشنا شدم و تقریبا اکثر پست های این تاپیک رو خوندم . یکمی حق رو به جناب آقای عابدی میدم . اگر مقداری تعاریفتون رو دقیق تر کنین تازه واردینی مثل من از سردرگمی در میان .

----------


## omidabedi

اقای شهرکی صحبت های منو خوب مطالعه نکردید.
اومدید سوالات رو جدا کردید و اصلا به مطلب قبلش توجه نکردید.
الان هدف شما از ایجاد و گفتگو در باره ی این بحث چی بوده دقیقا ؟
که به من ثابت کنید ؟من مهمم اینقدر :دی ؟





> بریم سراغ بند 8 اساس نامه )
> طبق این بند تا زمانی که اوراق سهام صادر نشده,شرکت باید به صاحبان سهام گواهینامه موقت سهم بده که معرف نوع سهام,تعداد و مبلغ پرداختی ان فرد میباشد.
> 
> هرموقع اعضا حق عضویت پرداخت کردن و رسید (گواهینامه موقت سهم) داده نشد، اونوقت تک تک اعضا میتونن گلایه کنن.
> 
> بند 9) غیر قابل تقسیم بودن سهام
> سهام شرکت غیر قابل تقسیم است.مالکین مشاع مکلفند تنها به یک نفر نمایندگی بدهند (چیزی که اقای شهرکی گفتند.در واقع تقسیم سهام داخلی هست و فقط سهام شما در داخل همون شرکت به رسمیت شناخته میشه و هیچ حق حقوقی برای سهامدار خارج از شرکت نداره)
> طبیعیه که سهام اعضا در داخل نهاد، بیرون از نهاد اعتبار نداره ولی اینطور هم نیست که اگه نهاد خواست حقی رو ضایع کنه، ازطریق مراجع قانونی و حقوقی نتونن پیگیری کنن. یک نسخه از رسیدهای خرید سهم که با پرداخت حق عضویت، ازطریق سایت در اختیار اعضا گذاشته میشه و میتونن همراه با نمودار و... هرزمان خواستن با گزارشهای ماههای قبل و بصورتهای مختلف آماری (تجمعی و...) چاپ کنن، در بایگانی نهاد ذخیره و یک نسخه هم در اختیار اداره ثبت قرار داده میشه و هیچ چیز پنهانی وجود نداره. تمام مواردی هم که در اختیار اعضا هست (ازطریق سایت)، با امضای دیجیتال شرکت خواهد بود تا بعداً اعضا درصورت نیاز، مشکلی جهت پیگیری ادعای خودشون در مراجع قانونی نداشته باشن.
> بند 10) انتقال سهام با نام
> ...


نگفتم توضیح بدید خواستم و اینکه چرا این اتفاق نیوفتاده.هنوز کاری رو شروع نکردیم که این بحث ها باشه.
قوانین رو نوشتم که هم دوستان باهاش اشنا بشن هم برای صحبت های خودم دلیل بیارم.




> هرکدوم از اعضا با پرداخت حق عضویت، سهامدار محسوب میشن. سهام ساختگی و واقعی که اینجا مطرح کردین رو نمیدونم از کجا درآوردین. سهام، سهامه دیگه و توی دفاتر ثبتی و حسابداری، ثبت میشه و هرلحظه از شبانه روز هم افراد با مراجعه به سایت، میتونن رونوشت بگیرن. دیگه دوره مراجعه حضوری و... برای کارهای پیش پا افتاده ای مثل یک رونوشت گرفتن از حساب و سهام و... گذشته که براتون سؤال شده آیا میشه واقعاً مدیریت کرد یا نه؟


سهام ساختگی یا واقعی : منظور از سهام واقعی واگذاری سهام طبق روال قانونی بود / سهام ساختگی هم چیزی بود که عملا ثبت نمیشه اما حق برای سهامدار محفوظ هست.

این هارو نگفتم که جواب من رو بدید اقای شهرکی انتظار دارم درک کنید.
مطرح کردم که شما توضیح بدید برای این مسائل چه برنامه ای دارید.
شما مثلا بگید سایت نهاد فلانطور هست اعضا میتونن فلان کارو کنن و .....
من نگفتم چرا اینکارو میکنید و ... هدفم این هست که اینجور برنامه هارو اگر دارید مطرح کنید.





> تغییر نام ها (نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان/شرکت مهندسی طراحان مهرافرین) فکر میکنم یکم تناقض وجود داشته باشه.
> الان میخواید بگید که اسم شرکت بود دیگه باید یه چیزی میذاشتیم.اما فردا شما توی کپی رایت هر سایت مینویسید طراح:شرکت مهندسی طراحام مهر افرین
> خب این الان چه حقی رو برای تیم مجری بهمراه داره ؟فردا میگن فلان شرکت این کارو کرده پس حق معنوی و حتی مادی ای رو برای تیم طراح بهمراه نداره.
> و اینجور چیزها
> مالکیت معنوی پروژه ها متعلق به نهاده و این رو همیشه گفتیم ولی فرد هرجا برای استخدام یا کاری مراجعه کرد، میتونه بگه من توی این پروژه مشارکت داشتم و فلان بخش رو من نوشتم و اگه اون شرکت، تأییدیه از نهاد بخواد، صادر میشه. توی سایت هم مشخصه که توی پروژه همکاری داشته یا نه. ضمناً نمیدونم تغییر اسم شرکت، چه ربطی به تناقض داره. شما که شرکت دارین، باید حداقل اینو بدونید که هیچ شرکتی که اسم «ایران» و برخی اسامی خاص دیگه داخلش باشه، مجوز ثبت براش صادر نمیشه و طراحان مهرآفرین اسم شرکته که توی نشست آنلاین و همچنین شیراز، توضیح دادیم که چرا از این اسم استفاده کردیم و دلیلی برای مطرح کردن دوباره نداره و «ایران نهاد» Brand ما هست که اونهم به ثبت رسیده و با اون اسم فعالیت میکنیم. میتونید صدها شرکت داخلی و خارجی رو به راحتی پیدا کنید که با Brand تجاری خاصی فعالیت میکنن ولی اسمشون یک کامیون برای یدک کشیدن لازم داره. مهم Brand تجاری ما هست که «ایران نهاد» بوده و هست و خواهد بود و تحت اون عنوان فعالیت میکنیم.


بسیار عالی خیلی هم خوب
پس شما این اطمینان رو به اعضا میدید که رزومشون و کارهاشون محفوظ هست.
من از شما این جمله هارو میخوام نه دعوا نه پاسخگویی به من نه چیزه دیگه ای
فردا عضو جدید اومد این رو خوند دیگه سوال براش پیش نمیاد که بگه من کار کنم برای بقیه اعتبار بشه.




> منظور من از هیئت مدیره همون موسس و مالکان سهام هست این به کنار
> 
> این که شد همه شرکت! هیئت مؤسس با هیئت مدیره فرق داره. مالکان سهام هم لزوماً همه عضو هیئت مدیره نیستن. نمیدونم چندبار دیگه باید این رو تکرار کنم. شما اگه فقط 5-4 صفحه اساسنامه رو مطالعه کردین و دارین بهش استناد میکنین، بنده تو این مدت با 2 کارشناس حقوقی و 5-4 نفر که شغلشون ثبت شرکتهاست در این زمینه صحبت کردم و البته رایگان هم نبوده و تا حالا چند میلیون تومان هم هزینه مشاوره پرداخت کردیم تا جایی رو خطا نکنیم و این صحبتها که دارم میگم، همه مستند هست و از خودم نمیگم. بهرحال ازنظر اخلاقی هم یک عده رو امیدوار کردیم و نمیخوایم بخاطر یک حق عضویت ماهانه، اعتباری که در طی سالها بدست آوردیم رو زیر سؤال ببریم.


قبلش در نوشته ای گفته بودم که هیئت مدیره مالک شرکت هست که تصحیح کردم اینجا لازم به توضیح نبود :)
چقدر لحن خشنی دارید 
اینجوری میخواد پاسخ انتقاد هارو بدید ؟
مثلا میخواید بگید من تجربه ی کافی ندارم خب نداشته باشم یعنی نمیفهمم؟
یعنی چی 4 5 صفحه اساسنامه رو مطالعه کردم؟تنها مرجعی بود که دم دست داشتم و اینکه قوانین هست حالا میخواد 4 5 صفحه میخواد یه کتاب





> ایا شدنیه ؟این وعده ها شدنی نیست پس چرا اینجوری میگید.
> 
> شدنی نیست؟ واقعاً نیست؟


سوال رو با سوال پاسخ میدید؟؟
میخواید چیو به من ثابت کنید؟

چرا از سر قدرت قشنگ نمیاید برنامه هاتونو بیان کنید میخواید مثل یک ادم ضعیف طرف مقابل رو به نفهمیدن متهم کنید ؟چی فکر میکنید واقعا




> اینکه بگیم شما سهام دار هستی با حق عضویتت خب درست و قانونی نیست.
> چرا نیست؟ چون اسم خرید سهام رو گذاشتیم حق عضویت ماهانه؟ خوب من معذرت میخوام. از این به بعد میگیم اعضا باید ماهانه سهام بخرن. خوبه؟ حالا کلمه حق عضویت ماهانه قابل قبولتره یا خرید سهام ماهانه؟


من قانون اوردم برای حرفم.
ربطی به اسمش نداره
ربط به این داره که سهامداران باید طی تشریفاتی سهام بهشون واگذار بشه و فعالان حوضه ی ای تی کل ایران هستند.ایا تحقیق کردید که میشه بصورت انلاین این تشریفات و کاغذ بازی هارو انجام داد ؟من نمیدونم شما بگید که ایا میشه یا نه؟اگر اره برنامتون رو توضیح بدید
نه برای من
نه جواب حرف منو بدید
چیزی بگید برای همه بصورت یک قانون




> چرا ادعای محال، آقای عابدی؟ چرا اینقدر بدبین هستین؟ برای تک تک مواردی که وعده داده شده، برنامه ریزی داریم. دلیل نمیشه توی هیچکدوم از نشستها حاضر نباشین و بعد بگین شما ادعای محال دارین. انتظار نداشته باشین ریز به ریز برنامه ریزیهامون رو توی این اوضاع نابسامان تجاری کشور، توی فاروم یا جاهای عمومی دیگه لو بدیم. فکر میکنید توی نشستها درباره چی صحبت میکنیم؟ وضعیت آب و هوا؟!


صحبت من این بود 



> اگر بله طبق قوانین نقل و انتقال سهام که همون اول گفتم و با توجه به زیاد بودن اعضا و همچنین رشدش در اینده این سیاست مدیریتی مشکل نداره عایا ؟
> ایا میخواید مثلا 100 نفرو دعوت کنید دفتر بهش سهام بدید و توی دفتر ثبت کنید
> 
> ایا شدنیه ؟این وعده ها شدنی نیست پس چرا اینجوری میگید.
> 
> اینکه بگیم شما سهام دار هستی با حق عضویتت خب درست و قانونی نیست.
> 
> این ابهامات باید برطرف بشه و ادعاهای محال باید به وعده های شدنی تبدیل بشه.


من قانون اوردم.طبق برنامه قرار هست اعضا زیاد باشن دیگه.وقتی همه ی اعضا رو سهامدار معرفی میکنید برای واگذاری سهام همینجوری که نمیشه لفظی بگید شما سهامدار....





> یا شاید هم من (ما) از صحبت های شما اشتباه برداشت کردیم.
> 
> شک نکنید.


صحبت شما این بود که اعضا سهامدارن ما هم همینو متوجه شدیم.
اخر اشتباه میکنیم یا خیر ؟ :)




> الان در جامعه صرفا بعنوان یک شرکت خصوصی (سهامی خاص) میشناسنمون
> چرا اینقدر سهامی خاص رو با شرکت خصوصی اشتباه میگیرین؟ شرکت خصوصی یعنی شرکتی که من میام بصورت (مثلاً) محدودیت محدود راه اندازی میکنم و چند نفر رو هم استخدام کردم و ماهانه حقوق میدم. این با سهامی خیلی فرق داره. صرفاً وجود کلمه خاص نباید ذهن شما رو به سمت خصوصی بودن بکشونه. ... هر دو تا خاص اند، اما این کجا و آن کجا


نگاه جامعه رو گفتم مهندس
چرا مخاطب خودتون رو من قرار دادید ؟
1000 بار گفتم الانم میگم نگاه چند جانبه داشته باشیم 
من از نگاه شخصی صحبت میکنم که نه شمارو میشناسه نه کسه دیگه رو الان تازه میخواد بیاد عضو بشه.
پس منو مخاطب قرار ندید
اینا چیزایی هست که باید مشخص بشه نه برای پاسخگویی به من برای عضو گیری برای متقاعد کردن بقیه




> بله اشتباه میگین. سهامی خاص با شرکت خصوصی فرق داره. توی شرکت خصوصی هیچکس سهمی نداره ولی توی سهامی خاص، اعضا سهامدار هستن و برحسب درصد سهمشون توی سود شرکت سهیم میشن. فقط فرقش با سهامی عام در اینه که عرضه عمومی اوراق بهادار نداریم و هرکس میخواد سهم بخره باید قرارداد عضویت در شرکت رو امضا کنه و متعاقب اون، یکسری تعهدات براش پیش میاد که در نهاد ما، انجام پروژه هایی هست که بهشون موکول میشه.


پیرو صحبت های قبلش گفته بودم:



> الان در جامعه صرفا بعنوان یک شرکت خصوصی (سهامی خاص) میشناسنمون
> ایا اشتباه میگم ؟


:) نگاه جامعه اقا نگاه جامعه
تو پرانتزم نوشتم سهامی خاص




> یه زمانی بحث بیمه هم بود تا اونجا که یادمه :) 
> چطور شد که اینجور شد رو نمیدونم
> الآن هم بیمه داریم ولی برای کسانی که شعبه ای از نهاد رو در شهرشون راه اندازی میکنن و اعضای شهرشون رو مدیریت خواهند کرد.


تا اونجایی که یادمه بحث بیمه ی اعضا بود و if نداشت :)
اما خب شاید اشتباه میکنم.
میدونم نمیشه اما وعده ی شما بود دیگه
حالا فوقش نمیشه بیاید بگید به فلان دلایل نمیشه حتما باید سوال بشه تا پاسخ بدید؟




> ظاهرا این مسائل مهم فقط برای من مهم هستن چون اعضا حالا به هر دلیلی فکر این چیز ها نیستن.
> 
> سایر اعضا هم به فکر هستن ولی وقتی سؤالی میپرسن و جواب میدیم، دوباره نمیان همون سؤال رو بپرسن. ضمناً وقتی سؤالی دارن، از یکی دیگه از اعضا که اونهم ممکنه کاملاً از برنامه های مختلف اطلاع نداشته باشه، نمیپرسن و به سراغ کسانی میرن که اطلاعات اصلی دستشونه.


الان این پست شما بیشتر شبیه کوبیدن من هست تا پاسخ به سوالات واقعا متشکرم که اینقدر قشنگ به سوالات و پیشنهادات پاسخ میدید و برنامتون رو میگید.
سوال که میپرسم اگر جواب گیرم بیاد چرا باید دوباره بپرسم ؟ کدوم یکی از این سوالات رو شما قبلا بهش پاسخ درست دادید؟
من از ایشون سوالی نپرسیدم
تنها گفتم نتیجه بخش بود یا خیر همین
اگر درست جواب بدید سراغ شما هم میایم استاد.
الان پست گذاشتم جوابتون این بوده.




> شما مخاطب خودتون رو مشخص کنید.اعضای سایت برنامه نویس یا جامعه ی برنامه نویس و فعالان ای تی ایران؟
> 
> اگه از روز اول پا به پای بقیه توی نشستها بودین یا حداقل صحبتهای تاپیک و... رو به دقت مطالعه میکردین، حتماً متوجه میشدین که هدف ما در نهایت تمام فعالان حوزه IT هست ولی قدمهای اول رو کوتاهتر برمیداریم تا مسیر درست رو پیدا کنیم و جای پامون رو محکم کنیم و بعداً جامعه هدف رو بزرگتر میکنیم. اعضای تالار PHP تو این مدت روی بنده و آقای حسین زاده و سایر فعالان نهاد، شناخت پیدا کردن و میدونن قصدمون دلسوزیه نه اخاذی و لذا اگه احیاناً جایی به مشکل برخوردیم و مسیر رو درست تشخیص نداده بودیم، راحتتر با قضیه کنار میان و خودشون هم کمک میکنن که مسیر رو اصلاح کنیم ولی کسانی که توی بقیه زمینه ها فعالیت دارن، این شناخت رو ندارن و ممکنه ذهنیت کلاهبرداری و... براشون پیش بیاد و درنتیجه وجهه بیرونی نهاد رو خراب کنن.


بحث این بود:
اقا مهرداد گفتن و من پاسخ دادم



> بنده پیغام ها خصوصی خودم + صحبت ها ای با تلفن شخصی خودم و همه و همه برای دوستان شفاف سازی کردم تا بگیم هدف ما همون " نهادی هست که برای حمایت اومده "
> 
> به یکباره هیئت موسسین و از خدتون جدا نکنید !!! ما هم برنامه نویسیم ! ما هم شب بیداری کشیدیم ! 
> ما اگه بیشتر از شما نباشه کمتر هم خاک این راه و نخوردیم 
> الان یهو شدیم سود بر فردی ! اونم متاسفانه با ماهی 30 تومن یه سری جوان و کم سن و سال !
> 
> خیلی از دوستان ایده هاشونو از ترس لو رفتند نگفتند
> 
> این فرهنگ غلط ما ایرانی ها هست !
> ...


فکر نمیکنم نیاز به تفسیر باشه :)
کاملا واضحه که دارم یه بحث رو موشکافی میکنم.
اقا مهرداد فرمودند که ما برای اثبات حسن نیست از هیچ کاری دریغ نکردیم
اوکی خیلی هم خوب 
اما من در پاسخ گفتم کارایی که شما کردید فقط عده ای رو که باهاشون ارتباط داشتید راضی کرده
و منظور از این سوال:
شما مخاطب خودتون رو مشخص کنید.اعضای سایت برنامه نویس یا جامعه ی برنامه نویس و فعالان ای تی ایران؟؟
این هست که خب شما برای تنها کسایی که شفاف سازی کردید که تماس گرفتند
و از طریق این سایت شمارو میشناسند مثلا
اما مخاطبان ما کل فعالان حوضه ی ای تی هست

فکر نکنم کسی به اندازه ی من پست های این تاپیک رو بررسی و مورد تحلیل قرار داده باشه. :)




> خیلی چیزها رو نمیشه به همه گفت چون وقتی نهاد به مرحله سوددهی انبوه برسه، خیلی شرکتها و رقبا پیدا میشن که حتی حاضرن یکنفر از اعضاشون عضو نهاد بشه و تا چند ماه حق عضویت بدن و سر از جزئیات کاری و برنامه ریزیهای دقیق بعمل اومده، در بیارن و خودشون هم همون مسیر رو برن یا مسیر ما رو سد کنن. اگه قرار باشه همه چیز به همه اعضا گفته بشه، چارت سازمانی برای چی ترسیم میکنیم؟ خوب همه میشینیم دور یه میز یا روی زمین و اسناد و... رو دورمون پخش میکنیم و با هم صحبت میکنیم و نهایتاً یه تصمیمی هم میگیریم (که در اکثر موارد بدلیل نداشتن دید مدیریتی توسط همه اعضا، این تصمیم نادرست خواهد بود). اینجا نمیشه بگیم شفاف سازی کنید. شما که کار خلاف نمیکنید. اگه اینطور بود، توی جنگها هم ما از کشورمون دفاع میکردیم و کارمون خلاف نبود. پس باید نقشه های عملیات رو با تراکت و... پخش میکردیم که حسن نیتمون رو ثابت کنیم. نگید که این مقایسه اشتباهه چون بین اعضا، قطعاً نفوذی خواهیم داشت (اگه تا حالا نداشته باشیم). قوانین و سیستم کاری تا اونجایی که به اعضا مربوط میشه، به اطلاعشون خواهد رسید (مسئولیتها، خدماتی که دریافت میکنن، هزینه ای که باید بدن و درآمدی که کسب میکنن و...) اما همه جزئیات کاری نهاد، ابداً انتشار عمومی نخواهد داشت. حتی یکسری جزئیات ممکنه در اختیار هیئت مؤسس باشه و هیئت مدیره هم از اونها بی اطلاع باشن. این مسئله همه جا حاکمه و نشان از عدم صداقت نیست و اگه به اصول مدیریت آشنا باشین، شما هم این موارد رو تأیید خواهید کرد.


مسائلی باید بگید که به کسی که میخواد بیاد عضو بشه کمک کنه که تصویر درست و واضحی رو از طرز کار و فعالیت های نهاد در ذهنش ایجاد بشه.همه چیز رو که public نمیکنن.
اما چیز های حیاتی و پایه مثل سهام و حقوق اعضا باید مطرح بشه.قبول ندارید ؟




> اون تازه واردی که از اسم اتاق فکر میترسه، بره سراغ همون پروژه 50 تومنی! برادر من این حرفتون واقعاً خنده داره. توی اتاق فکر گوگل چه خبره؟ میدونید الآن همه جای دنیا دنبال راه اندازی اتاق فکر توی شرکتشون هستن برای جمع آوری و تولید ایده های جدید و خلاقانه؟


:) حرفتون جالبه
پشت هر طرح موفق یک اتاق فکر قوی هست این درست.منظور من این هست که این باشه اوکی مشکل نداره اما نه بعنوان اتاق فکر
بزارید مثلا واحد تحقیق و جستجو
مشکلی داره ؟ایا با تغییر نام کاراییشو از دست میده؟
اتاق فکر ادم رو نا خواسته به یه چندتا با یه اتاق پر از دود و نور کم و لیوان های مشروب و سیگار برگ در دست که دارن طرح خاصی رو میریزن میبره.وجهه ی خوبی نداره.بشین و بقرما و بتمرگ هرسه یه معنی میده
شما از وجه ی خوبش در نامگذاری استفده کن.
شایدم من قوه ی تخیلم زیاد :|





> نه تماس نمیخواد. توی سایت، در قسمت ارتباط با ما، سؤالش رو مطرح کنه و پاسخ هم براش ایمیل میشه. فکر میکنم این روش یا حتی همون تماس تلفنی، حرفه ای تر از این باشه که تمام جزئیات کاری خودمون رو Public کنیم با این نیت که آنرا که حساب پاک است، از محاسبه چه باک است! نه دوست عزیز، این مثل که فکر میکنم مصداق جملات شما باشه، کاربردش اینجا نیست. همون کسی هم که حسابش پاکه، هیچوقت دستش رو برای کسی که اون رو نمیشناسه رو نمیکنه ولی اگه مراجع قانونی ازش حساب و کتاب خواستن، بدون ناراحتی و ترس، ارائه میکنه.


داداش من طرف که نباید اصلا درباره ی چیزای پیش پا افتاده سوال کنه که.
حق خودش مثل حقوقش و .... باید سوال کنه ؟
بنویسید که کسی نپرسه و شما مجبور بشید اینجوری جوابشو بدید

----------


## Jarvis

اولا یه سلام و خسته نباشید به تک تک دوستان ... چه اونایی که توی جلسات شیراز و جلسه آنلاین بودن و چه اونایی که نبودن
دوم این که بنده به عنوان کوچیک همه بچه ها و کوچیک ترین عضو هیئت مدیره خدای نکرده قصد توهین ، تحقیر و... ندارم ولی بحث ها داره کم کم از غالب انتقاد و اینا خارج میشه... ( کل کل و اینا رو میگم ... )
ما هممون باید انتقاد پذیر باشیم ، درست!
ولی طبق چیزی که من دیدم ، توی نهاد ، طی یک سالی که گذشت هر وقت هر کی اومد انتقاد کنه بعد از یه مدتی انتقادش تبدیل شد به درگیری لفظی و امثالهم ...
بگذریم ...
خواستم بگم ، من بحث های دوستان کامل نخوندم .. از بس زیاد بود ( راستش حال نداشتم  :لبخند گشاده!:  )
یه ضرب المثل هست میگه : آب راه خودش باز می کنه... و یه چیزه دیگه هم این که توی این یکسال تجربه نشون داد که کارمون هیچوقت لنگ نمیمونه ( سؤ تفاهم نشه ، صرفا جهت اطلاع بود )
مثلا الان شما دقت کنی اکثر چیزایی که لازم داریم برای باز کردن راهمون داریم ... اگه تا دو روز پیش گرافیست نداشتیم .. الان من هستم ... یه تیم از بچه های گرافیست هم تو راهن ... مضافا یکی از دوستان خوزستانی خوبم آقای دانیال حاتمی که قصد دارم به نهاد دعوتش کنم ...
دپارتمان PHP هم که برا خودش ترکونده ...

امید جان .. شما هم خودت ، هم حرفت برای ما قابل احترام بوده و هست ... منم روی صحبتم صرفا با شما نیست.

در کل اصل صحبتم این بود که سعی کنیم حرف هامون تند و برنده و خشن نباشه ... سعی کنیم انتقاد به سمت جاهای باریک نکشیم.

ممنان

----------


## MMSHFE

تمام اون چیزی که از کل صحبتهای شما (آقای عابدی عزیز) برداشت میشه اینه که نهاد به اندازه کافی اطلاع رسانی نکرده و طبق صحبت خودتون، قبول دارین که حداقل تا اینجا عملی مبنی بر کلاهبرداری از اعضا صورت نگرفته. بسیار خوب. ما هم قبول دارم که اطلاع رسانی درمورد سیستم عضویت در نهاد، کارهایی که اعضا باید انجام بدن و کارهایی که نهاد باید انجام بده و... خیلی شفاف نبوده و بارها هم گفتم چشم. بگذارین سایت نهاد بالا بیاد (داریم روش کار میکنیم)، اگه چیزی از توضیحات از قلم افتاده بود، بعد دوباره بیاین توضیح بخواین.



> :) حرفتون جالبه
> پشت هر طرح موفق یک اتاق فکر قوی هست این درست.منظور من این هست که این باشه اوکی مشکل نداره اما نه بعنوان اتاق فکر
> بزارید مثلا واحد تحقیق و جستجو
> مشکلی داره ؟ایا با تغییر نام کاراییشو از دست میده؟
> اتاق فکر ادم رو نا خواسته به یه چندتا با یه اتاق پر از دود و نور کم و لیوان های مشروب و سیگار برگ در دست که دارن طرح خاصی رو میریزن میبره.وجهه ی خوبی نداره.بشین و بقرما و بتمرگ هرسه یه معنی میده
> شما از وجه ی خوبش در نامگذاری استفده کن.


 این یک مورد رو شخصاً نمیتونم باهاش کنار بیام. گویا شما فیلمهای جنایی و... زیاد نگاه میکنین یا کلاً آدم بدبینی هستین که بنظرتون هر اتاقی که توش یک عده جمع میشن فکر کنن، دارن درمورد چیزهای بد فکر میکنن. نظرتون چیه یه فراخوان بگذاریم ببینیم چنددرصد از دوستان درمورد اتاق فکر، مثل شما فکر میکنن؟ اگه نهایتاً طرز تفکر شما درمورد این اسم، تأیید شد، ما هم مشکلی نداریم. اصلاً اسمشو میگذاریم اتاق پرتقال!

----------


## omidabedi

اقا حرف های ما حاشیه سازی نیست بلکه یک پیشنهاده
پیشنهاد اینکه از الان درست پایه ریزی کنیم برای اینده
قوانین عضویت رو بنویسیم
حق اعضا رو بنویسیم
حق هسته ی نهاد رو بنویسیم
قوانین ایجاد کنیمو
پراکنده نه جمع و جور.

کل کل کردن نیست
بخدا من 4 5 نفر رو دعوت کردم به نهاد کلی براشون از اهداف گفتم 
ادرس تاپیک دادم و ....

نمیان عضو بشن و دلیل داره درسته شروع کار هست اما خب چیزهایی که لازم هست رو داریم میگیم داریم پیشنهاد میدیم که در اینده اینجر مشکلاتی نیاشه.

خدا شاهده برای نشست شیراز من 2 نفر رو مستقیم دعوت کردم که شرکت کنن.
سوالشو این بود که خب قرار هست چیکار کنیم؟

جواب چی میدادم؟فقط با نهاد اشناشون کردم و گفتم روز اول لموزش فریم ورک هست :|

این ها توی خود نهاد عضو هستن و اتفاقا یکیشون شیراز هم هست اما نیومد چون نمیدونست قرار هست چیکار کنیم.

به هر حال قصد ما فقط همین بود.

----------


## omidabedi

> این یک مورد رو شخصاً نمیتونم باهاش کنار بیام. گویا شما فیلمهای جنایی و... زیاد نگاه میکنین یا کلاً آدم بدبینی هستین که بنظرتون هر اتاقی که توش یک عده جمع میشن فکر کنن، دارن درمورد چیزهای بد فکر میکنن. نظرتون چیه یه فراخوان بگذاریم ببینیم چنددرصد از دوستان درمورد اتاق فکر، مثل شما فکر میکنن؟ اگه نهایتاً طرز تفکر شما درمورد این اسم، تأیید شد، ما هم مشکلی نداریم. اصلاً اسمشو میگذاریم اتاق پرتقال!


حالا اینو من همون اول بعنوان مثال گفتم بیخیال
البته اتاق سیب جالب تره :)

منم فیلم جنایی خیلی نگا میکنم اره اما تاثیر کلمات در ناخوداگاه انسان ها قضیه ی علمی اثبات شده هست. :)

-----------------
ای ول داداش منم دقیقا منظورم همینه تموم شد و رفت.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دانلود رکورد جلسه اول آنلاین نهاد که از حجم 50 مگابایتی به حجم 5.51 مگابایت تبدیل شده

برای راحتی دوستانی که نمیتونند دانلود کنند و سرعت خوبی ندارند

http://m-hosseinzadeh.ir/iNahad%20On...01-04.lite.mp3

----------


## sh.n.n786

*ايده؟ -> برسي -> تحليل -> راهكارها -> نتيجه گيري*
*اين 5 اصل ساختار ايده تا عمل هستند*
*نكته:* *اگه فكر ميكنيد مغز كل هستيد مطمئن باشيد كه نيستي**د* 
*هيچ آدمي به تنهايي كامل نيست*
*اينجا ايده شما به تنهاي عملي نخواهد شد!*
*بلكه از همه براي عملي شدن ايده شما بهره ميبريم*
*چرا ماهم مثل استارت آپ عمل نكنيم؟*
*هر يك از شما اگه حس ميكنيد كه نياز به مشاوره يا هم فكري داريد*
*مطمئن باشيد*
*اينجا ما هستيم به شما كمك كنيم*
*ما آماده پذيرش تمام ايده ها هستيم* 
*در تمام زمينه ها در كنار شما و نهاد هستيم*
*مطمئن باشيد نه ايده شما دزديده ميشه*
*نه قراره شما رو رها كنيم*
*ما بي صبرانه منتظر ايده هاي شما هستيم*
*اصول پيشرفت :*
*1- از موقعيت هاي خودتون فرصت بسازيد تا ديگه به كسي حسادت نكنيد*
*2- آشفته فكر كنيد و متمركز عمل كنيد*
*3- از مشكلات نترسيد انسان در دل مشكلات ساخته ميشود*
*اين مكان متعلق به فرد خواصي نيست پا به پاي هم هستيم نه روبه روي هم*
*با تشكر*

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اعتبار

باید اعتبار سازی کنیم برای ایران نهاد

http://iranappfest.com/
http://iranwebfestival.com/fa/
جشنواره وب ایران و جشنواره نرم افزا های ایران
امتیاز و رای دادن به این جشنواره ها خیلی مفید هست هم تو مقام اوردن و هم تو تبلیغ یک برند یک نرم افزار یک گروه

البته مهلت تموم شده اما ما میتونیم تا دوره بعدی خودمون و اماده کنیم 
و شکی نیست که ما میتونیم جز نفرات برتر باشیم

*
پیشنهاد میکنم فیلم صفحه اول این سایت و ببینید
یک ایده ساده برای امتیاز دهی و سر زبون اوردن وب سایت ها که شایان شلیله این ادم فعال و خوش فکر به همراه دوستاش این کار و دست گرفتند و چقدر جا افتاده
ممنونم از همشون به خاطر اینکه انسان های خوش فکری هستند و برای آینده خودشون خودشون برنامه ریزی میکنند و از هیچ تلاشی دریغ نمیکنند*

----------


## ***BiDaK***

خب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

چی خب آقای موحد؟

----------


## Veteran

چی چی خب اقای حسین زاده ؟  :کف کرده!: 
اقایون یک مقدار بیاین در مورد فعالیت هایی که قراره نهاد بعد از دریافت حق عضویت میخواد ارائه بده صحبت کنین ! همه اعضا که از ابتدا در کار نبودن که به نهاد اعتقاد داشته باشن و حق عضویت بدن
من که از بیرون میام و میخوام عضو شم،تا خدماتی نبینم،خب چطور انتظار دارین بیام مقداری هزینه کنم ؟
==
مدیر دپارتمان PHP کو پس ؟ چرا مدیر نداریم ؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> چی خب آقای موحد؟


اینها که دیگه خوب جا افتاده.بحث اینه ما الان کلی کاره انجام نشده داریم.حالا با 50 60 تا برنامه یا حالا به نوعی ایده.که هر کدوم ازین کارها نیاز به تعداد نیرویی دارن.
بوم آنلاین هم که طراحی نشده.حالا با این وجود هر چی پست بزاریم در مورد ایده چون هیچ کدوم به سمت شروعم نرفتن به نظرت فایده ای دارن؟
نهاد تا اینجای کار همزمان نتونسته کارهای مختلفی انجام بده با اینکه دپارتمان هارو جدا کرده.در مورد ایده صحبت کردن خوبه ولی اینکه فقط و فقط از ایده بگیم وقتی هنوز برنامه ای واسه اجرا نداریم فایده ای نداره.
مطمئنا این ایده ها زودتر از سایت خود نهاد اجرا نمیشه.خوب پس قبل از همه چیز فک کنم سایت خود نهاد در اولویت باشه.در سایه ی اون در مورد این مطالبم گفتن خوبه.یعنی همه مشغول به کار باشن.
یکم فعالیتای اینجوری باز شبیه به گذشته میشه.
منو سبحان از همون اول تاکید داشتیم به مکتوب شدن همه چیز.اگه از همون اول مکتوب میشد همه چیز نیاز به دوباره نویسی دوباره وقت گذاشتن دوباره و چند باره حرف زدن نبود.حتی الان چون چیزی مکتوب نداریم الان نمیدونیم کدوم کار توو الویته.حتی بعضی برنامه ها که مطرح میشه تو جلسات با اینکه تکراری ان ولی جوری نگاه میشه بهش که انگار اولین باره مطرح میشه.خوب ما توو شیراز به نتایج خوبی رسیدیم ولی باز 3 روزه گذشته همون حالت گذشتس.
*(نباید منتظر این باشیم که سایت نهاد کی میخواد بیاد بالا.کارهارو انجام بدیم.برنامه هارو به همه بدیم.اولویت کارها.برنامه های هر ماه)*
در مورد حق عضویت هم توضیح بدیم که در ماه به ازای مبلغی که بعنوان حق عضویت میدن چه خدماتی میگیرن.الان من میدونم ولی بقیه که توو جلسه نبودن نمیدونن.
اگه همه چیز حتی توو قالب ورد یا پی دی اف بود نیاز نبود برای سوال های تکراری جواب هایی که هر کدوم شاید کلی از وقت همه رو بگیره نوشت.
یکم رو بیاریم به سمت اجرای کارها.اونوقت فک میکنم وقتی بقیه نهادو در حال اجرا ببینن کمتر سوال بپرسن و بتونن اعتماد کنن.

----------


## amin7x

من هم ایده خودم رو جهت برسی به آقای شهرکی و *sh.n.n786* فرستادم.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، لطفاً هر کسی ایده خاصی داره که بنظرش برای اجرا مفید هست، با «اتاق فکر» در میون بگذاره (فعلاً میتونید با پیام خصوصی با کاربر *sh.n.n786* که متعلق به آقای ناطقی، مدیر این دپارتمان هست، در ارتباط باشین). هرکدوم از اعضا که روی فریمورک Yii تسلط کافی داره و میتونه توی انجام پروژه ها مشارکت داشته باشه، به آقای شیخله (شناسه کاربری *rezaonline.net*) مدیر دپارتمان PHP اطلاع بده. حرفهای شعاری و... رو هم فعلاً بنظرم بهتره بگذاریم برای بعد. آقای موحد درست میگن. تا وقتی قدمهای اولیه رو برنداریم و سایت نهاد بالا نیاد و سیستم بوم آنلاین طراحی نشه و دقیقاً مشخص نکنیم که چه تخصصهایی رو برای تخصیص پروژه های تعریف شده لازم داریم، بهتره دیگه شعار ندیم. کسانی که تا حالا عضو نهاد شدن، شعارها رو قبلاً شنیدن و منتظر عمل هستن. کسانی هم که از این به بعد میخوان بیان، چون باید حق عضویت پرداخت کنن، به محض ورود باید یک فعالیت جدی از نهاد ببینن. من خودم شخصاً تا پایان این هفته درگیر یک پروژه هستم و از اول هفته آینده کار روی سایت نهاد رو شروع میکنم. توی این فاصله هم سامانه اطلاع رسانی باید بازنویسی شده باشه و اعضایی که میتونن همکاری کنن، با آقای ناطقی یا آقای حسین زاده در ارتباط باشن. هر کسی هم که میخواد توی سایت نهاد با بنده همکاری داشته باشه، بهم اطلاع بده. فقط دقت کنید که همه پروژه ها با Yii انجام میشه و کسی که روی Yii مسلط نیست، اعلام آمادگی نکنه.

----------


## rezaonline.net

فقط تعداد کمی از دوستان روی نمونه کاری که فرستادن ، با Yii کار کرده بودن. 

آزمون اول اجرا میشود تا نقاط قوت و ضعف دوستان مشخص شود البته قبول شدن در این آزمون به معنای توانایی انجام دادن پروژه نیست .
افرادی که قبول میشوند میتوانند در آزمون آتی که در مبحث فریم ورک Yii هست شرکت بکنند و مجوز انجام پروژه رو بگیرن .

در فاصله آزمون اول و دوم کلیه سوالات و مشکلات و آموزشهای لازم انجام داده خواهد شد .

----------


## Jarvis

دوستان گزارش نشست رو گذاشتم روی فیسبوک ... که از طریق توئیتر هم قابل دسترسی هست.

----------


## Veteran

> دوستان عزیز، لطفاً هر کسی ایده خاصی داره که بنظرش برای اجرا مفید هست، با «اتاق فکر» در میون بگذاره (فعلاً میتونید با پیام خصوصی با کاربر *sh.n.n786* که متعلق به آقای ناطقی، مدیر این دپارتمان هست، در ارتباط باشین). هرکدوم از اعضا که روی فریمورک Yii تسلط کافی داره و میتونه توی انجام پروژه ها مشارکت داشته باشه، به آقای شیخله (شناسه کاربری *rezaonline.net*) مدیر دپارتمان PHP اطلاع بده. حرفهای شعاری و... رو هم فعلاً بنظرم بهتره بگذاریم برای بعد. آقای موحد درست میگن. تا وقتی قدمهای اولیه رو برنداریم و سایت نهاد بالا نیاد و سیستم بوم آنلاین طراحی نشه و دقیقاً مشخص نکنیم که چه تخصصهایی رو برای تخصیص پروژه های تعریف شده لازم داریم، بهتره دیگه شعار ندیم. کسانی که تا حالا عضو نهاد شدن، شعارها رو قبلاً شنیدن و منتظر عمل هستن. کسانی هم که از این به بعد میخوان بیان، چون باید حق عضویت پرداخت کنن، به محض ورود باید یک فعالیت جدی از نهاد ببینن. من خودم شخصاً تا پایان این هفته درگیر یک پروژه هستم و از اول هفته آینده کار روی سایت نهاد رو شروع میکنم. توی این فاصله هم سامانه اطلاع رسانی باید بازنویسی شده باشه و اعضایی که میتونن همکاری کنن، با آقای ناطقی یا آقای حسین زاده در ارتباط باشن. هر کسی هم که میخواد توی سایت نهاد با بنده همکاری داشته باشه، بهم اطلاع بده. فقط دقت کنید که همه پروژه ها با Yii انجام میشه و کسی که روی Yii مسلط نیست، اعلام آمادگی نکنه.


من خیلی دوست دارم کمک کنم ولی الان نمیدونیم یک پروژه رو از کجا و به چه شکل شروع کنیم.ای کاش این توی این پکیج سیستمی از 0 طراحی و برنامه نویسی میکردین.
گفتم شاید مشکل از معلومات من باشه،ولی با چند تا از دوستان صحبت کردم،اونها هم همین مشکل رو داشتن

----------


## rezaonline.net

صرفا جهت اطلاع : سوالات آزمون اول جهت تائید به آقای شهرکی داده شده .
ایشون گفتن سطح سوالات سخت هست *پس باز هم گوشزد میکنم ، حسابی مستندات php رو مطالعه کنید* .

----------


## MMSHFE

> من خیلی دوست دارم کمک کنم ولی الان نمیدونیم یک پروژه رو از کجا و به چه شکل شروع کنیم.ای کاش این توی این پکیج سیستمی از 0 طراحی و برنامه نویسی میکردین.
> گفتم شاید مشکل از معلومات من باشه،ولی با چند تا از دوستان صحبت کردم،اونها هم همین مشکل رو داشتن


 مگه سیستم TrackStar توی پکیج از صفر طراحی و برنامه نویسی نمیشه؟ همه پروژه ها با همون Startup Project خود Yii شروع میشه و تغییرش میدیم. این پکیج تقریباً 150 نسخه به فروش رفته و کسی گلایه نکرده. اگه کسی از دوستان مشکل داشته، چرا به خودم گزارش نکردن یا توی تاپیک مربوطه، سؤالشون رو مطرح نکردن که جواب بدم؟

----------


## farazsahebdel

> صرفا جهت اطلاع : سوالات آزمون اول جهت تائید به آقای شهرکی داده شده .
> ایشون گفتن سطح سوالات سخت هست *پس باز هم گوشزد میکنم ، حسابی مستندات php رو مطالعه کنید* .


نمونه سوال می ذاشتین بد نبود ها.  :لبخند:

----------


## mahdirabbani

می شه روش برگزاری آزمون را بگین آقای شیخله؟

----------


## engmmrj

> من خیلی دوست دارم کمک کنم ولی الان نمیدونیم یک پروژه رو از کجا و به چه  شکل شروع کنیم.ای کاش این توی این پکیج سیستمی از 0 طراحی و برنامه نویسی  میکردین.
> گفتم شاید مشکل از معلومات من باشه،ولی با چند تا از دوستان صحبت کردم،اونها هم همین مشکل رو داشتن


تایید نمیشه !
از شما مبتدی ها Yii رو از Pakacge استاد شهرکی یاد گرفتن !
اگه Package خوب نیست چرا تو این *تاپیک* از این پیکج تعریف کردین ؟

----------


## engmmrj

امتحان گرفتن یک کار کاملا مسخرس ! کجای دنیا یا تو کدام شرکت معتبری همچین رفتاری دیدید ؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> امتحان گرفتن یک کار کاملا مسخرس ! کجای دنیا یا تو کدام شرکت معتبری همچین رفتاری دیدید ؟


اینجا امتحان گرفته میشه.نمیخوای امتحان بدی مشکلی نیست از آقا رضا ادرس بگیر برو سنندج مهارتاتو بهش نشون بده.

----------


## engmmrj

> اینجا امتحان گرفته میشه.نمیخوای امتحان بدی مشکلی نیست از آقا رضا ادرس بگیر برو سنندج مهارتاتو بهش نشون بده.


کسی با شما نبود ! شما هر موقع سمت یا مقامی داشتی میتونی جواب بندرو بدید !

----------


## p30online

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید: خیلی خیلی حوصله داریدا خوشم میاد دست خوش هر وقت به این تاپیک سر می زنم ،یاد یه جمله از استاد پایگاه داده دانشگاهم می افتم ، ناراحت نشیدا :چشمک: 
می گفت یادتونه وقتی سنمون کم بود مهد کودک می رفتیم سر چه چیزهایی دعوامون می شد بحث می کردیم  دو سه روز قهر بودیم و و و و  حالا اگه جرات دارید شما دانشجویا برین دم در یک مهد، وقتی یه جا می نشینی نگاه به بچه ها می کنی به خودتو و گذشتت می خندی می گی بابا ........................................یادش بخیر ................................

ن

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> کسی با شما نبود ! شما هر موقع سمت یا مقامی داشتی میتونی جواب بندرو بدید !


چهره ی شناخته شده ای هستی تو این تاپیک :قهقهه: 
یکی از مسولین میاد جوابتو میده :بوس:

----------


## rezaonline.net

> می شه روش برگزاری آزمون را بگین آقای شیخله؟


4 گزینه ای هست . با مدت زمان محدود (باید سریع پاسخ بدید ، البته سوالا ریز هست و وقتگیر نیستن)




> امتحان گرفتن یک کار کاملا مسخرس ! کجای دنیا یا تو کدام شرکت معتبری همچین رفتاری دیدید ؟


آزمون برای سنجش میزان دانش هست ، فکر نکنم اونطوری که شما میگید مسخره باشه .
اگر روش بهتری سراغ دارید خوشحال میشیم به ما هم منتقل کنید .

روش ****BiDaK**** هم تائید میشه ، خواستید تشریف بیارید سنندج ، قدمتون روی چشم .

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> .*پس باز هم گوشزد میکنم ، حسابی مستندات php رو مطالعه کنید* .


سلام آقا رضا میشه چنتا منبع معرفی کنی واسه PHP
ممنون میشم

----------


## Veteran

> تایید نمیشه !
> از شما مبتدی ها Yii رو از Pakacge استاد شهرکی یاد گرفتن !
> اگه Package خوب نیست چرا تو این *تاپیک* از این پیکج تعریف کردین ؟


قرار نیست وقتی یک چیزی یک مشکلی داره،بخوایم بقیه ویژگی های خوبشو نادیده بگیریم
و اینکه لطفا صفات خودتون رو به ما نسبت ندید، تخصص نداشتن در یک زمینه، دلیله بر مبتدی بودن نیست
در مورد یادگیری یک سوال داشتم، میخواستم ببینم شما مادرزاد همه چیو بلد بودی؟
پارامترهای سنجشتون اشتباهه

در ضمن،کسی با شما نبود ! شما هر موقع سمت یا مقامی داشتی میتونی جواب بندرو بدید ! :چشمک: 
طرف مقابله ما، اقای شهرکیه و نه شما، که بخوای تایید کنی ویا رد.

----------


## MMSHFE

هر کسی هرجا توی استفاده از پکیج آموزشی مشکلی داره، بجای سروکله زدن با منابع لاتین و... میتونه توی تاپیک مربوط به پکیج یا توی یک تاپیک جداگانه توی بخش Yii سؤال و مشکلش رو مطرح کنه. حتی اگه لازم باشه با TeamViewer‌ به سیستم فرد موردنظر وصل میشم و مشکل رو با هم رفع میکنیم. کانالهای ارتباطی که توی جلسه آخر توضیح داده شده، برای همین مسائل درنظر گرفته شدن. یکی از خوبیهای این پکیج اینه که همراه با پشتیبانیه. همین دیشب مشکل آقای شکری رو با Remote Connection رفع کردم. قطعاً هیچ محصولی بی عیب نیست ولی بهرحال با پشتیبانی که این پکیج داره، حتی الأمکان نواقص رو مرتفع میکنیم. اگه هرکدوم از دوستانی که توی پکیج ابهام دیدن، با توجه به ضروری بودن یادگیری Yii، بجای کنار گذاشتن و متوقف کردن روند آموزش این فریمورک، مشکلشون رو مطرح میکردن، الآن چند نفر Developer خوب Yii داشتیم و مجبور نبودیم یک یا دو هفته صبر کنیم تا افراد، برای همکاری آماده بشن.

----------


## MMSHFE

سیستم آزمون هم توی نهاد برای این نیست که بگیم یک نفر کنار گذاشته میشه یا تجدیدی و مردودی و... داشته باشیم. بخاطر اینه که سنجشی از مهارتها و تخصصها داشته باشیم و مطابق اون، توی پروژه ها روی افراد حساب کنیم و خود افراد هم نقاط قوت و ضعفشون رو شناسایی کنن و در مواردی که ضعف دارن، از دپارتمان آموزش کمک بگیرن.

----------


## mahdirabbani

هنگام آرمون دادن ، امکان استفاده از اینترنت هست؟

----------


## MMSHFE

خود آزمون اینترنتیه، پس اینترنت لازم و مجازه ولی دقت کنید که هدف از این آزمون، رتبه بندی نیست که خدای نکرده کسی بخواد تقلب کنه. اگه هرکدوم از موارد این آزمون رو جواب بدین، معناش اینه که بلدین و مطابق همون مهارتها، پروژه به شما سپرده میشه و آموزش هم دیگه داده نمیشه و طبیعتاً اگه مهارت کافی نداشته باشین و با تقلب و... سؤال رو جواب داده باشین، در انجام پروژه ها به مشکل برخورد خواهید کرد و اذیت میشین. بنابراین، هدفتون کسب نمره بالاتر نباشه چون نمرات، عمومی نمیشه. هدفتون باید شناسایی دقیق مهارتها و نقاط قوت و ضعفتون باشه.

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> همین دیشب مشکل آقای شکری رو با Remote Connection رفع کردم


باور کنین با این کار حدود حدود 30 دقیقه تا یک ساعته کلی ابهامات در مورد Yii رفع شد . جا داره بازم تشکر کنم  :قلب: 




> سیستم آزمون هم توی نهاد برای این نیست که بگیم یک نفر کنار گذاشته میشه یا  تجدیدی و مردودی و... داشته باشیم. بخاطر اینه که سنجشی از مهارتها و  تخصصها داشته باشیم و مطابق اون، توی پروژه ها روی افراد حساب کنیم و خود  افراد هم نقاط قوت و ضعفشون رو شناسایی کنن و در مواردی که ضعف دارن، از  دپارتمان آموزش کمک بگیرن.


یه زحمت در مورد آزمون دارم . 
1. اینکه میشه یکی دوتا منبع بدین بخونیم لاقل اگه واسه آزمون هم شده یکم سطح سوادمو ببرم بالا و اگه موفق هم نشدم لاقل یه چنتا کلمه یاد گرفته باشم.
2. و اینکه زمان آزمون کی هست؟ 
چون از 28 این ماه امتحانات دانشگاه شروع میشه تا 10 بهمن بعد از 10 تا 12 بهمن هم آزمون ارشد داریم . یجوری باشه که شرمنده آقا رضا و آقای شهرکی نشیم.


و اینکه به جای اینکه دغدغه فکریمونو بزاریم رو این که نهاد داره چی کار میکنه و تا حالا چی کار کرده و .... و فکرمونو مشغول اونا کنیم ، از خودمون بپرسیم ( خصوصا خودمو می گم ) واسه پیشرفت خودمون چی کار کردیم؟
آیا منتظر آقای شهرکی یا آقای صالحی و یا بقیه افراد باشیم که یه پکیج php  یا Css یا photoshop تولید کنن ؟
اینا قابل قبولنا که در مورد کارای نهاد همه ابهامات رفع بشه ولی در کنار این هم به پیشرفت خودمون هم بیاندیشیم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Veteran

دارم سیستم ازمونو برنامه نویسی میکنم،خودمم فردا 2 تا امتحان دارم، تا 24 دی اماده میشه.
ازمون اینترنتی و تحت نرم افزار سیستمی هست.یعنی دسترسی به وب سایت از طریق مرورگر مجاز نیست و فقط جهت جلوگیری از تقلب هست.

----------


## engmmrj

> چهره ی شناخته شده ای هستی تو این تاپیک
> یکی از مسولین میاد جوابتو میده


شما به خاطر  اینکه در دنیای برنامه نویسی شخص کوچکی هستین به نهاد پناه آوردین ! و الانم کسی  که به نهاد چپ جپ نگاه کنه میخواید شکمشو سفره کنید ! :قهقهه: 
این نگاه های تعصبی را کنار بزارین

----------


## engmmrj

> قرار نیست وقتی یک چیزی یک مشکلی داره،بخوایم بقیه ویژگی های خوبشو نادیده بگیریم
> و اینکه لطفا صفات خودتون رو به ما نسبت ندید، تخصص نداشتن در یک زمینه، دلیله بر مبتدی بودن نیست
> در مورد یادگیری یک سوال داشتم، میخواستم ببینم شما مادرزاد همه چیو بلد بودی؟
> پارامترهای سنجشتون اشتباهه
> 
> در ضمن،کسی با شما نبود ! شما هر موقع سمت یا مقامی داشتی میتونی جواب بندرو بدید !
> طرف مقابله ما، اقای شهرکیه و نه شما، که بخوای تایید کنی ویا رد.


شما اگه مبتدی نبودی احتیاج به پکیج نداشتین ! تازه پکیج رو هم تهیه کردین بازم قادر به یاد گیری نیستین !
شما به جای اینکه از استاد شهرکی تشکر کنی مدام چرندیات میگن به ایشون !
شما بجز نفاق کار دیگه ای از دستتون بر نمیاد !

----------


## Veteran

صحبت منو اقای شهرکی به خومون مربوطه نه شما!
البته زیاد هم ازتون انتظار نمیره که میگین صحبت های من چرندیاته! چون چشم ندارین ببینین، اگر دداشتین، لوگوی نهادو شبیه لوگو شبکه قم یا نور نمیدید.
در مورد بحث مبتدی بودن هم که جواب دادم

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> شما به خاطر  اینکه در دنیای برنامه نویسی شخص کوچکی هستین به نهاد پناه آوردین ! و الانم کسی  که به نهاد چپ جپ نگاه کنه میخواید شکمشو سفره کنید !
> این نگاه های تعصبی را کنار بزارین


 اینجا خیلیا حرف زدن من جوابی ندادم.ولی ادمی مثله تو که کلا فقط دوست داره حرف بزنه بدون فکر کردن و فقط مخالفت کنه اونم واسه اینکه همه بهش توجه کنن و جوابشو بدن باید جواب داده بشه بهت.
اما خوبه چنتا از حرفایی که ردیو فقط خواستی حرف بزنی رو اشاره کنم.
لوگوی شبکه ی قم بود فک کنم اوردی گفتی ما تقلید ازون لوگو کردیم که اگه لوگوی شبکه ی 3 رو میوردی بیشتر قبول میکردیم حرفتو :قهقهه: 
واسه نشست تهران اعتراض کردی گفتی مایی که yii بلدیم  تکلیفمون چیه.آقای شهرکی گفتن مطمئنید همه چیزو بلدید بعد گفتی تا بحال انقدر مطمئن نبودم.آقای شهرکی گفتن یک ماژول بنویسید که ثابت بشه که ننوشتید.بعد گفتن اشکال نداره توو اون دوروزه دیگه ثبت نام کنید کارگاهو نیاید که ثبت نام نکردید.
ازون طرف توو تاپیکای دیگه میدیدم سوالاتت جوریه که اصلا به آدمای آخر yii نمیخوره.
دیشب اومدی از پکیج آقای شهرکی دفاع کردی.اصلا تو چیکاره ای که بیای دفاع کنی؟بعدم تو که بلد بودی چرا از پکیج دفاع میکنی؟نکنه توام خریدی؟
میتونم جاهای مختلف این تاپیکو بگردم کلا حرفای بی پایه و اساست که فقط خواستی حرفی زده باشی که بقیه نگن این چرا ساکته :چشمک: نترس ساکت بمونی هیچ کی تعجب نمیکنه.
میای میگی آزمون مسخرس.اولا تو کجای این نهاد هستی که بخوای اینجوری در مورد تصمیما صحبت کنی؟این ادبته؟کلی آدم جمع میشن کلی راهو این شهر اون شهر میرن جلسه میزارن از وقتشون از هزینه هاشون بدونی که تا الان نهاد 1قرون تو جیبشون بزاره بعد تو به تصمیم گیزیهاشون اینجوری واکنش میدی؟؟؟چرا خودت نیومدی؟میخوای بهانه بیاری گرفتار بودی؟چن جلسه گرفتار بودی؟
یکم از شرکتای بزرگ واسمون تعریف کن که چجوری استخدام میکنن.و حالا که این راه مسخرس یک راه کاری ارائه بده.تو حتی تازه الان باید بشینی فک کنی که چه راه کاری ارائه بدم که ضایع نشم :لبخند گشاده!: 
خوب شما که الان عددی هستی تو برنامه نویسی یکم از توانائیات بهمون بگو.و حتما بخاطر ثابت کردن توانائیات یا تو آزمون نهاد شرکت کن یا تشریف ببر سنندج توانائیاتو نشون بده.خیلی دوست داریم بدونیم دقیقا کجای برنامه نویسی هستی.
من به نهاد اگه نیاز نداشتم همه ی جلساتو نمی رفتم و بلاخره باید کسایی می رفتن که یک عده ی دیگه ای هم بتونن از نهاد استفاده ی لازمو ببرن.فردا روز اگر از کوچکترین کمکی از نهاد بهره بردی بدون یه عده ای بودن جمع شدن تصمیماتی گرفتن و تو داری ازون تصمیمات نفع می بری.
حالا تو فعلا سنگتو بنداز.دنبال اینم نباش که با توجه بقیه خودتو بخوای بزرگ کنی.
من بارها نخواستم تو این تاپیک جوابتو بدماا..بارهااا.نمونش دیشب.ولی کرم از خود درخته انقد چسبیدی که مجبورم کردی جوابتو بدم.

----------


## mahdirabbani

> ازمون اینترنتی و تحت نرم افزار سیستمی هست.یعنی دسترسی به وب سایت از طریق مرورگر مجاز نیست و فقط جهت جلوگیری از تقلب هست.


1- آقای شهرکی که میگن اینترنت مجازه! شما می گید نه؟!!
2- بدون اینترنت اصلا نمیشه کاری کرد. لزوما کسی که بدون اینترنت برنامه می نویسه برنامه نویس ماهری نیست. شاید حافظه ی خوبی داشته باشه.
3- اگه کسی بخواد تقلب کنه که می تونه از روی کتاب ببینه یا کنار یه برنامه نویس چیره بشینه و ازش بپرسه یا اینکه *از یه رایانه ی دیگه وارد اینترنت بشه*. برنامه تون اصلا راهکار درستی نیست.

----------


## Jarvis

به خدا قسم مردم میان این تاپیک رو میبینن و مسخرمون میکنن ... نکنید بابا .. اینقدر سر چیزای کم ارزش بحث راه نندازید ... خوبه که یکم گذشت نشون بدیم تا مشکلات پیش نیاد .. واقعا مایه آبرو ریزیه ...
خیر سرمون داریم نهاد حمایتی راه اندازی میکنیم !!!
حداقل اگه میخواید بحث هم بکنید برید تو پیغام خصوصی بحث کنید که اینجا کسی نبینه مسخرمون کنه :(

----------


## engmmrj

> صحبت منو اقای شهرکی به خومون مربوطه نه شما!


شما داری دار باره کسی که نهاد رو پایه گذاری کرد حرف میزنین و حرف های شما به تمام کسانی که عضو نهاد هستن مربوطه !



> البته زیاد هم ازتون انتظار نمیره که میگین صحبت های من چرندیاته! چون چشم  ندارین ببینین، اگر دداشتین، لوگوی نهادو شبیه لوگو شبکه قم یا نور نمیدید.


هنوزم میگم شبیه لوگوی قم هست

----------


## Veteran

> 1- آقای شهرکی که میگن اینترنت مجازه! شما می گید نه؟!!
> 2- بدون اینترنت اصلا نمیشه کاری کرد. لزوما کسی که بدون اینترنت برنامه می نویسه برنامه نویس ماهری نیست. شاید حافظه ی خوبی داشته باشه.
> 3- اگه کسی بخواد تقلب کنه که می تونه از روی کتاب ببینه یا کنار یه برنامه نویس چیره بشینه و ازش بپرسه یا اینکه *از یه رایانه ی دیگه وارد اینترنت بشه*. برنامه تون اصلا راهکار درستی نیست.


نگفتم اینترنت مجاز نیست، گفتم ازمون تحت نرم افزار سیستمیه، یعنی وب سایت توی برنامه باز میشه.
ازمون هم تستیه، در مورد تقلب هم بگم که درک مفهوم ازمون به خودتون برمیگرده، هرکار میخواید بکنید، اما ما تاجایی که بتونیم جلوی فضولی رو میگیریم

----------


## MMSHFE

جالبه. میخوایم حوزه IT رو متحول کنیم ولی هنوز درگیر بحثهای Cheap اینچنینی بین خودمون هستیم. اونم توی فضایی که بقیه هم (منجمله کسانی که عضو نهاد نیستن و شاید بخوان عضو بشن) دارن میبینن. نمیگم با هم مباحثه نکنید چون به خودتون مربوطه ولی فکر میکنم پیام خصوصی برای اینجور بحثها بهتر باشه. ضمناً آقای رجبی، مبتدی بودن ارتباطی به اینکه یک پکیج خاص برای یکنفر مفید نبوده، نداره. من فرض رو بر این میگذارم که توی پکیج، خوب توضیح ندادم و بخاطر همین، پشتیبانی پکیج رو هم درنظر گرفتم و براش تاپیک ایجاد کردم. ضمناً خیلی از کسانی که در یک زمینه خاص اطلاعات کمتری نسبت به ما دارن، ممکنه در خیلی جنبه های دیگه که ما ضعیف بودیم، قویتر از ما باشن. بنابراین، اعطای القابی مثل مبتدی و تازه کار و... فکر نمیکنم مناسب شأن خودمون و طرف مقابل باشه.

----------


## farazsahebdel

> نمونه سوال می ذاشتین بد نبود ها.


ما شاء الله کسی که به تاپیک های ما توجهی نمی کنه !  :گریه:

----------


## MMSHFE

نمونه سؤال توی اینترنت زیاده. کافیه درمورد PHP Interview Questions and Answers جستجو کنید. البته بهتره بجای اینکه دنبال نمونه سؤال باشین، کتابهایی مثل PHP Power Programming و امثال اون رو مطالعه کنید.
-----
آقا رضا، تا امشب من هم حدود 100 تا سؤال از جنبه های مختلف PHP که برای آزمون طراحی کردم، همراه با کلید براتون میفرستم.

----------


## MRmoon

سوالات اوليه php : http://www.w3schools.com/php/php_quiz.asp  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rezaonline.net

> سلام آقا رضا میشه چنتا منبع معرفی کنی واسه PHP


مستندات خود پی اچ پی کافیست .
برای کتاب هم من به شخصه php5 power programming رو قبول دارم .
همه کتابها هم خوب هستن به شرطی که خوب مطالعه بشن .




> . و اینکه زمان آزمون کی هست؟ 
> چون از 28 این ماه امتحانات دانشگاه شروع میشه تا 10 بهمن بعد از 10 تا 12  بهمن هم آزمون ارشد داریم . یجوری باشه که شرمنده آقا رضا و آقای شهرکی  نشیم.


نگران نباشید ، کل آزمون نهایتش نیم ساعت وقتتون رو میگیره ، هماهنگی هم میکنیم دوستان مشکلی نداشته باشن .




> - آقای شهرکی که میگن اینترنت مجازه! شما می گید نه؟!!
> 2- بدون اینترنت اصلا نمیشه کاری کرد. لزوما کسی که بدون اینترنت برنامه می  نویسه برنامه نویس ماهری نیست. شاید حافظه ی خوبی داشته باشه.
> 3- اگه کسی بخواد تقلب کنه که می تونه از روی کتاب ببینه یا کنار یه برنامه نویس چیره بشینه و ازش بپرسه یا اینکه *از یه رایانه ی دیگه وارد اینترنت بشه*. برنامه تون اصلا راهکار درستی نیست.


نمونه سوالاتی که بنده طراحی کردم همشون خروجی دارن ، در ضمن چند تا تابع استفاده شده که برای همه شناخته شده هست .
حالا شاید با نمونه سوال آقای شهرکی کمی تغییرات دادیم اما نگران نباشید ، من خودم برنامه نویسم ، هنوزم وقتی برنامه مینویسم ، داکیومنت پی اچ پی رو باز میکنم ، همه چیزو حفظ نیستم پس سوال حفظی توش نیست :)
مورد بعدی اینکه چون اکثر سوالات خروجی دارند ، لذا تقلب خیلی راحته ، یه فایل test.php میسازید و کپی پیست میکنید و صفحه رو رفرش میکنید و نتیجه رو میبینید ، لذا باید تمهیداتی هم گرفته بشه تا جلوگیری بشه از تقلب .

من اصرارم به برگذاری آزمون سنتی به همین دلیل بود فعالیت اعضا رو ببینم اما خودتون خواستید اینترنتی باشه پس یه سری محدودیت ها با نرم افزار ایجاد میکنیم .

اصل هدف برگزاری یک آزمون و سنجش افراد توسط خودتون هست .




> آقا رضا، تا امشب من هم حدود 100 تا سؤال از جنبه های مختلف PHP که برای آزمون طراحی کردم، همراه با کلید براتون میفرستم.


تشکر ، منتظرم .

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا رضا، نگران تقلب نباشین. اگه کسی خدای نکرده با تقلب دنبال نمره بالا گرفتن تو آزمون باشه، وقتی پروژه ای که نیازمند تخصص توی همون سؤالاتی هست که با تقلب جواب داده، به مشکل برخورد میکنه و اونجاست که دپارتمان آموزش هم جوابگوی مشکل فرد نیست چون طی آزمون، مشخص شده که اون مبحث رو بلده!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سیستم تستا برای آزمون اومده
فک کنم برای ازمون بهترین گزینه باشه
http://testa.cc/

----------


## MRmoon

منم با پيشنهاد آقا مهرداد موافقم چرا از اين آماده ها ستفاده نمي كنيد؟

آيا دليل خاصي داريد؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

سبحان محمدی داره تموم میکنه آزمون آنلاینو.

----------


## Veteran

دلیل خاصی که نداریم، اما خب گفتیم خودمون بنویسیم، به هرحال منکه بخش زیادی رو وقت گذاشتم، بزارید ببینیم نتیجه چی میشه، اگر مشکلی بود، سویچ میکنیم روی این سیستم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

از توانمندی اعضا استفاده میکنیم البته الگه از ابتدا کار در جریان بودم هیچوقت اجازه نمیدادم که وقت بزارید برای این سیستم چون وقت تک تک اعضا با ارزش هست و باید بهینه استفاده بشه
ما وقتی به موفقییت میرسیم که هدفمند کار کنیم ، کم و اصولی کار کنیم و نتیجه بخش
کمتر باید دنبال کارهای تست و تجربی بریم چون کار تیمی هست و قرار از تجربه همه استفاده بشه و اگه فردی قراره هرکسی کد بویسه تا ببینه پی میشه باز میشه کار انفرادی
بنده تجربه استفاده 2 سال از این سیست ( تستا ) و دارم و امتحانش و خیلی جاها دولتی پس داده
اما اینبار که نا هماهنگی پیش اومده و ادامه بدید و امیدواریم خیلی خوب نتیجه بده و ایشا الله بشه یکی از محصولات خوب *ایران نهاد*

*اختراع دوباره چرخ اشتباه است ، زمان هم در حال گذر هست .... تیک تاک !*

----------


## MRmoon

> *اختراع دوباره چرخ اشتباه است ، زمان هم در حال گذر هست .... تیک تاک !*


البته بهتره اين جمله رو اينجوري بگي كه 
*اختراع دوباره چرخ اشتباه است، مگر اينكه چرخ بهتر از قبليا باشه*

----------


## MRmoon

> البته بهتره اين جمله رو اينجوري بگي كه 
> *اختراع دوباره چرخ اشتباه است، مگر اينكه چرخ بهتر از قبليا باشه*


اميدوارم كاراي نهاد بيفته رو غلتك و سريعتر پيش بره

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بله اگه بهتر باشه هم خوبه ! اما من از نگاه تجاری میگم اگه بازار هدف محصولی که تولید میکنی و داری حتی اگه بهترم نبود تولیدش می ارزه چون *" میتونی بفروشی "*

----------


## Veteran

من مشکلی ندارم،اگر میخواید از تستا استفاده کنید

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> من مشکلی ندارم،اگر میخواید از تستا استفاده کنید


 نه ادامه بدید
چون میدونم روحیه انتقاد پیذیری و دارید میگم
ادامه بدید ایشاالله بچه هایی که هنوز نتونستند با yiiکار کنند و میزاریم تو توسعه این سیتم کار کنند
من پندتا ایده هم دارم رو این سیستم
جواب سوالات و به صورت کد بدیم که نتیجه اجرای کد هم داشته باشیم
یک سیستم جدید ایده زیاد هست ادامه بدید

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اقای شهرکی اگه گفتند yii به خاطر زبان واحد هست که اونم واسه کلمه *توسعه* سیستم های نهاد هست
اما خوب قبول داریم واسه اینکه همه به اون درجه برسند ما داریم زمان و از دست میدیم
و اینم میدونیم که خلاصه هر محصولی میخوایم تولید کنیم *باید* yii باشه که برای توسعه اون به مشکل نخوریم
اما خوب برای کارهایی که میتونیم تغییرات همیشگی بدیم توش و قرار نیست از دست مشتری محصول بگیریم واسه  تغییر بدیم و متونیم فعلا اینجوری پیش بریم 
البته این نظر منه فقط و میدونم هرپی من و آقای شهرکی بگند وقتی به این نتیجه میرسیم که دوستان تو توسعه کدهای *سلیقه ای به* به مشکل میخورند

*نظر بدید دوستان تا فعلا این روش و انتخاب کنیم ؟!*

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اقای شهرکی اگه گفتند yii به خاطر زبان واحد هست که اونم واسه کلمه *توسعه* سیستم های نهاد هست
> اما خوب قبول داریم واسه اینکه همه به اون درجه برسند ما داریم زمان و از دست میدیم
> و اینم میدونیم که خلاصه هر محصولی میخوایم تولید کنیم *باید* yii باشه که برای توسعه اون به مشکل نخوریم
> اما خوب برای کارهایی که میتونیم تغییرات همیشگی بدیم توش و قرار نیست از دست مشتری محصول بگیریم واسه  تغییر بدیم و متونیم فعلا اینجوری پیش بریم 
> البته این نظر منه فقط و میدونم هرپی من و آقای شهرکی بگند وقتی به این نتیجه میرسیم که دوستان تو توسعه کدهای *سلیقه ای به* به مشکل میخورند
> 
> *نظر بدید دوستان تا فعلا این روش و انتخاب کنیم ؟!*


واقیتش یکم گنگ بود من نفهمیدم چی گفتی :لبخند گشاده!:  چند بارم خوندم ولی نشد

----------


## Veteran

مهرداد جان، چندبار پست رو خوندم اما به نتبجیه ایی نرسیدم!! واضحتر بگید داستان چیه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

*در مورد حامیان رسانه ای  + شبکه های تبلیغاتی + سایت های پر بازدید* هرکسی هر توانایی ای داره به بنده یا اقای شهرکی پیام بده
منظور از حامیان رسانه ای سایت های خبری ، خبری حوزه it ، سایت شرکت ها و غیره هست
منظور از شبکه های تبلغاتی هم شکبه های اجتماعی و شبکه های تبلیغاتی مثل anetwork هست
منظور از سایت های پربازدید سایت هایی مثل ehsanavr یا 7learn و غیره هست
دوستانی هم که توانایی تولید بنر و فلش و دارند هم به ما اطلا بدند

----------


## MMSHFE

مهرداد جان، یک خواهش دوستانه دارم. یکبار وقت بگذار جای پ و چ و... رو رو کیبوردت مشخص کن، همه اعضای نهاد یک عمر دعات میکنیم  :چشمک: 
اما بعد از شوخی، منظور آقا مهرداد اینه که اگه بخوایم سریعتر کارها رو شروع کنیم، میتونیم برای پروژه های داخلی نهاد که فرصت کافی برای بازنویسی اونها داریم، محدودیت انجام با Yii رو برداریم ولی تا وقتی که بازنویسی نشده، فرد/افراد توسعه دهنده، باید پشتیبانی و اعمال تغییراتش رو هم بعهده بگیرن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> مهرداد جان، چندبار پست رو خوندم اما به نتبجیه ایی نرسیدم!! واضحتر بگید داستان چیه


  یعنی ما قراره همه محصولاتمون و با فریمورک مشترک تولید کنیم چون بعد از تولید قراره توسعه بدیم + پشتیبانی و اعضا هم ممکنه کم و زیاد بشند پس فریمورک باشه که نخواییم کلی وقت بزاریم از کد ها سر در بیاریم

اما واسه محصولاتی که قرار نیست دست مشتری نهایی بیافته و نهایتا تغییرات ( سوئیپ به فریمورک )  و مشتری  نمیبینه میتونیم از همین روش سنتی استفاده کنیم

----------


## Veteran

من موافقم،مثلا اگر ی نفر بخواد با من توی ی سیستم همکاری داشته باشه، میتونم با ی فیلم، روال کار رو توضیح بدم، کدهارو هم کامت فارسی میزنم

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا از این به بعد هرچی مهرداد پ گذاشت، منظورش چ هست؛ مگه اینکه خلافش ثابت بشه  :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دیگه مشکل تایپ ما به عادت تبدیل شده ، حتی اگه درست هم بنویسم یه جورایی سختمه ! حتی شاید بجه ها نتونند بخونند آخه عادت کردند جای پ چ بخونند و برعکس !

دوستان فیلد تاریخ تولید و اضافه کنیم به سیستم notic چون یک کار قشنگی که تو ارگان ها انجام میدند ارسال هدیه و تبریک هست برای اعضا کار قشنگی هست موافقید ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

پس منظورت تاریخ تولد بود؟

----------


## colors

دوستان مدیریت دپارتمان PHP لطف کنن بعد از آزمون, سوالات رو اینجا یا تو سامانه اصلاع رسانی برای عموم بزارن که ماهم خودمونو بسنجیم.ممنون

----------


## Veteran

دوستان فیلد تاریخ تولید و اضافه کنیم به سیستم notic چون یک کار قشنگی که تو ارگان ها انجام میدند ارسال هدیه و تبریک هست برای اعضا کار قشنگی هست موافقید
-----
دوستان،فیلد تاریخ تولد رو اضافه کنیم به سیستم؟ چون یک کاره قشنگی که توی ارگان ها انجام میدهند، ارسال هدیه و تبریک است.
برای اعضا کاره قشنگی است، موافقید؟

----------


## mahmod2000

آقا یه پروژه با ایی بدید انجام بدیم دیگه 
با ایی برنامه نوشتن جدا لذت داره
من اولین سایتی که نوشتم خیلی لذت بردم واقعا ;)
البته الان که وقتمونم کم شده داستانه...

----------


## rezaonline.net

> دوستان مدیریت دپارتمان PHP لطف کنن بعد از آزمون, سوالات رو اینجا  یا تو سامانه اصلاع رسانی برای عموم بزارن که ماهم خودمونو بسنجیم.ممنون


اگر آقای شهرکی تائید کنند ، چشم . :)

----------


## Veteran

> اگر آقای شهرکی تائید کنند ، چشم . :)


سیستم قابلیت ساخت ازمون بر اساس گروه کابری داره
میتونیم ازمون هایی رو برای دیگر گروه ها هم در نظر بگیرم

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا رضا شما مدیر دپارتمان هستین. تعیین حوزه public و private دپارتمانتون در اختیار خودتونه. هرجور خودتون صلاح میدونید عمل کنید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بله آقای رضا تا جایی که به قوانین خدشه ای وارد نشه که ما یقین داریم به هیئت مدیره ( مدیر دپارتمان ها ) مدیران آزادند برای هرکاری 
قدرت اختیار دارند تا سلیقه ها و تخصص هاشونو به کار ببرند واسه پیشرفت* ایران نهاد*
البته کمک اعضا دپارتمان ها هم موثر هست خیلی زیاد

یک ایده حمایتی هم داشتم که به اقای شهرکی گفتم منتظر کمکشونم ! آخه اطلاعاتی ندارم تو این زمینه !

----------


## SlowCode

> اقای شهرکی اگه گفتند yii به خاطر زبان واحد هست که اونم واسه کلمه *توسعه* سیستم های نهاد هست
> اما خوب قبول داریم واسه اینکه همه به اون درجه برسند ما داریم زمان و از دست میدیم
> و اینم میدونیم که خلاصه هر محصولی میخوایم تولید کنیم *باید* yii باشه که برای توسعه اون به مشکل نخوریم
> اما خوب برای کارهایی که میتونیم تغییرات همیشگی بدیم توش و قرار نیست از  دست مشتری محصول بگیریم واسه  تغییر بدیم و متونیم فعلا اینجوری پیش بریم 
> البته این نظر منه فقط و میدونم هرپی من و آقای شهرکی بگند وقتی به این نتیجه میرسیم که دوستان تو توسعه کدهای *سلیقه ای به* به مشکل میخورند
> 
> *نظر بدید دوستان تا فعلا این روش و انتخاب کنیم ؟!*


آقا من شخصا وقتی ساختار yii رو دیدم دیگه حوصله نمیکنم برم با php خام کد بزنم! کیه بره کد ایجکس,validation ,crudو... رو بنویسه! :گیج: 
من الان یه پروژه ای گرفتم و با توجه به توصیه آقای شهرکی میخوام اونوبا yii کار بکنم.
اصلا این فریم ورک رو مخصوصا واسه شیرازی ها درست کردن! :لبخند گشاده!:  از بس کارو راحت کرده.

----------


## SONITAJ

داشتیم اقای نوری-البته اگر درست گفته باشم اسم شمارا- طلب ما؟؟ :متفکر: 
هرچند ما تفریحاتمون برامون حیاتی :لبخند گشاده!:  اینم یه حرفیه  :قهقهه: 
تقریبا....موافقم کار ما را راحتر می کنه .

----------


## omidabedi

> اصلا این فریم ورک رو مخصوصا واسه شیرازی ها درست کردن! از بس کارو راحت کرده.


ایدش ماله شیرازیا بوده اما خودشون حوصله نداشتن بنویسنش :D

----------


## amin7x

آقای شهرکی به نظر شما فریمورک Yii باعث افت دانش ما نمیشه. چون عملا بیشتر کارها رو Yii انجام میده.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

شرکت yii مال پدر منه :متفکر:

----------


## MMSHFE

> آقای شهرکی به نظر شما فریمورک Yii باعث افت دانش ما نمیشه. چون عملا بیشتر کارها رو Yii انجام میده.


ببینید، برنامه نویسی که اصول اولیه رو میدونه و دانش پایه رو پیدا کرده، دیگه لازم نیست خودشو درگیر جزئیات کنه. الآن به لطف Yii خیلی از کارهای تکراری بطور خودکار انجام میشه و برنامه نویس بیشتر تمرکزش روی منطق برنامه است. ضمناً خیلی از مواردی که قبلاً فکرش رو هم تو پروژه ها نمیکردین، مطرح و استفاده میشه مثل قیدها و کلیدهای خارجی و ترنزکشن و relation و RBAC و...
پس اگه خوب دقت کنید، بیشتر باعث گسترش دانش میشه نه افتش. البته این مسئله برای کسی خوبه که اصول رو میدونه و کسی که تو یادگیری موارد پایه ای ضعف داره نباید بیاد سراغ فریمورک چون نمیگذاره اصول زیربنایی رو یاد بگیره.

----------


## shpegah

البته تا جایی که من دیدم اکستنشنهای   yii خیلی هم قوی نیستند وباید برای استاندارد کردن پروژه ها یک فاز برای انتخاب و یا تهیه ابزار برای کار در نظر بگیریم
بعنوان مثال برای انتخاب منو چون منوی پیش فرض ییی ساب منو نداره مجبوریم از منوهای قرار گرفته در سایتش ویا جا های دیگه انتخاب کنیم ویا اگر اون هم جامع نیست خودمون طراحی کنیم و...
پس کار هنوز خیلی داریم کسانی که میخوان هنوز روی کد phpکارکنند بهتر نیست بیان این کلاسها رو طراحی کنند؟
هم دستشون توی php راه میفته هم وارد وادی yii شدند
دوستانی که بیشتر با ییی کارکردند ابزارهای مورد نیاز و لیست کنند هرکدوم روبعنوان یک نمونه کار برای شناخت کارایی افراد در نظر بگیرند به نظر من از امتحان گرفتن این روش بهتر باشه هم مدت زمانی که وقت گذاشتن تا تحویل بدن مشخص میشه هم تسلط به کارشون بحث تقلب هم دیگه توش مطرح نیست چون اگه اون کد موجود باشه دستشون زود رو میشه از طرفی من عقیده دارم پیدا کردن وچگونه جستجو کردن هم توی دنیای اینترنت خودش یک هنره

----------


## MMSHFE

بحث آزمون کلاً یه چیز جداست. درمود اکستنشنها هم اگه فقط به همونهایی که تو zii هست اکتفا کنیم، حق با شماست وگرنه تو سایت www.yiiframework/extensions بیش از 1300 اکستنشن براش تولید شده. منتظر فریمورک CSS اختصاصی هستیم که دپارتمن گرافیک قولشو داده. تا اون موقع از bootstrap3rtl که آقای زراسوند درست کردن و تو سایتشون www.webdesignermag.ir موجوده استفاده میکنیم. کسانی که میتونن تو اکستنشن نوشتن برای Yii همکاری کنن با آقای شیخله هماهنگ کنن. البته اکستنشنهای خوبی مثل YiiStrap رو داریم ولی جوابگوی همه نیازها نیست و با RTL هم کمی مشکل داره.

----------


## shpegah

من هم گفتم انتخاب یا تهیه اکستنشن
از نظر شما لازم نیست پروژه های نهاد از یک یکدستی و استاندارد خاص در انتخاب این اکستنشنها برخوردارباشه ؟یا هرکس هرچی دوست داشت استفاده کنه خوب البته بسته به نیاز ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

معمولاً در اکثر موارد اکستنشنها استاندارد هستن چون اگه نباشن yii اونها رو نمیشناسه. همین سطح از هماهنگی و مطابقت فعلاً ازنظر نهاد کافیه تا وقتی که اکستنشنهای اختصاصی خودمون رم تولید کنیم. البته بازم تأیید یا رد این مسئله به عهده مدیر دپارتمان PHP یعنی آقای شیخله است.

----------


## shpegah

منظور من از یکدستی یک روالیه یعنی کسانی که از پروژه های نهاد استفاده میکنند بدونند مثلا ورود اطلاعاتها همه با این شکل وشمایل تعریف میشه ویا  منوها به این سبک باز میشوند و....

----------


## MMSHFE

برای پروژه های خود نهاد بله یک interface یکدست و یکپارچه داریم که دپارتمان طراحی دارن تولیدش میکنن تا تحویل دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت بدن و تبدیل به قالب استاندارد بشه. اما برای پروژه مشتری همیشه نمیشه و ظاهر رو برخی وقتها خودش تعیین میکنه.

----------


## mahmod2000

به نظرم نهاد یه سایت در مورد Yii هم راه بندازه بد نیست

که پشتیبانی باشه مثلا و یک جای مشخص باشه برای موارد مربوط به Yii

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
اره موفقم یه سایت بزنیم مثلا yiiframework.ir پشتیبان رسمی فارسی فریم ورک yii باشیم.
بعنوان اولین پروژه می تونه چیز خوبی برای نهاد باشه.

----------


## mahmod2000

متاسفانه Yii.ir رو قبلا گرفتن
دامین خوبی بود :)

----------


## MRmoon

yiiir.ir

ميشه yii ir هم اسم فريم ورك توشه هم ir:D

آزاده  :چشمک:

----------


## Tarragon

فعلا نام دامنه چیز مهمی نیست مهم نظر اساتید هست. 
yii.ir و yiiframework.it مال شخصی به نامه آقای معینی هستش که فکر می کنم برنامه نویس هم باشن اگر برنامه نویس باشن می شه با ایشون صحبت کرد و با عضویت ایشون در نهاد می شه از کمک ایشون استفاده کرد.
غیر از اون دامنه هایی مثل persian-yii , persianyii ، yes-it-is.ir و غیره می شه استفاده کرد.

----------


## moon_sky

باسلام و خسته نباشید
برای عضوشدن در نهاد چه فرمی رو باید ارسال کنیم ؟ ( ببخشید تعداد صفحات زیاده نمیشه همه رو خوند)
فقط میدونم باید پیامکی که در پست 1 هست رو ارسال کنم. غیر از اون هم باید فرمی ر ارسال کرد؟
و برای عضو شدن در نهاد باید مبلغی رو واریز کنیم؟
و تا الان نهاد چقدر عضو داره؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> باسلام و خسته نباشید
> برای عضوشدن در نهاد چه فرمی رو باید ارسال کنیم ؟ ( ببخشید تعداد صفحات زیاده نمیشه همه رو خوند)
> فقط میدونم باید پیامکی که در پست 1 هست رو ارسال کنم. غیر از اون هم باید فرمی ر ارسال کرد؟
> و برای عضو شدن در نهاد باید مبلغی رو واریز کنیم؟
> و تا الان نهاد چقدر عضو داره؟





> لطفاً برای ثبت نام در ایران نهاد، یک پیامک با قالب زیر به 30005833000333 بفرستید:
> NAHAD:USERNAME:NAME
> توی قالب فوق، NAHAD ثابته، USERNAME شناسه کاربری شما در سایت برنامه نویس و NAME اسم واقعی شماست. وجود اسم واقعی برای ارتباط بیشتره و درصورت عدم تمایل، میتونید قسمت آخر رو ننویسید.
> همچنین برای خارج کردن شماره از بلک لیست مخابرات (فعال کردن پیامکهای تبلیغاتی)، از خطوط همراه اول عدد 2 رو به شماره 8999 و برای خطوط ایرانسل عدد 1 رو به 5005 ارسال کنید. در غیر اینصورت پیامکهای ایران نهاد به دست شما نخواهد رسید.


بعد هم مشخصاتتون و عکس پرسنلیتونو برای آقای شهرکی میل میکنید.

----------


## Veteran

قبلا yiifw.ir رو ثبت کردم
اگر به کارتون میاد بگید، البته همونطور که به شهریار گفتم، اگر یک سیستم پرسش پاسخ و یا برای همین سامانه قابلیت ایجاد تاپیک گذاشته بشه، میتونه منبع خوبی باشه برای افراد بشه، که برای دستیابی به منبع،باید عضو نهاد بشن.
برای نمونه: پکیج 
Yii

اگر سوالاته دوستان، در سیستم های نهاد پرسیده بشه، منبع خوبی خواهد شد.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
به نظر من هم آموزش باشه ، هم انجمن باشه ،‌ هم پرسش و پاسخ(سیستم پرسش و پاسخ از سیستم فروم جدا باشه).

----------


## mahmod2000

خودم هم دامین fyii.ir   رو ثبت کردم قبلا

حالا اگه نظرشون مثبت باشه در اختیار نهاد میزارم

----------


## Tarragon

نظر آقای شهرکی و آقا مهرداد هم مهمه.
لطفا صبر کنید ایشان هم تشریف بیارن نظرشون رو بفرمایند.
ممنون

----------


## rezaonline.net

اگر نظر بنده رو هم بپرسید به نظرم هم خوبه هم بد .
خوبیش اینه فعالیت تخصصی میشه بدیشم اینه ما قراره یه انجمن برای نهاد بزنیم پس یه زیر مجمعه رو به این فریم ورک اختصاص میدیم در آینده .

----------


## Jarvis

> منتظر فریمورک CSS اختصاصی هستیم که دپارتمن گرافیک قولشو داده.


 فریمورک رابط کاربری اختصاصی نهاد ( i-Strap ) رو بر پایه ی طراحی تخت به صورت RTL آماده کردم و فرستادم برای آقای پورمحمد ... تیم UI الان تقریبا آماده هستش... منتظر شهریار هستیم که قسمت های مختلف سایت رو در قالب فایل به ما بده که ما بدونیم هر صفحه قراره چی داشته باشه ... و بعد شروع کنیم با همون فریمورک UI رو طراحی کنیم.

----------


## amin7x

> فریمورک رابط کاربری اختصاصی نهاد ( i-Strap ) رو بر پایه ی طراحی تخت به صورت RTL آماده کردم و فرستادم برای آقای پورمحمد ... تیم UI الان تقریبا آماده هستش... منتظر شهریار هستیم که قسمت های مختلف سایت رو در قالب فایل به ما بده که ما بدونیم هر صفحه قراره چی داشته باشه ... و بعد شروع کنیم با همون فریمورک UI رو طراحی کنیم.


میخواستم بدونم کاملا اختصاصی هست یا از Bootstrap مشتق شده؟

----------


## sh.n.n786

> فریمورک رابط کاربری اختصاصی نهاد ( i-Strap ) رو بر پایه ی طراحی تخت به صورت RTL آماده کردم و فرستادم برای آقای پورمحمد ... تیم UI الان تقریبا آماده هستش... منتظر شهریار هستیم که قسمت های مختلف سایت رو در قالب فایل به ما بده که ما بدونیم هر صفحه قراره چی داشته باشه ... و بعد شروع کنیم با همون فریمورک UI رو طراحی کنیم.


شرمنده يكم صبر كنيد تو اين 2 3 روزه درگيرم دارم آماده ميكنم بدبختي اينترنت هم ندارم سر كار هم نميتونم به زودي براتون ارسال ميكنم

*آهان راستي جواب اون دسته آدمهاي پر تجربه (Yii monster) : 

**ای مگس حضرت سیمرغ نه جولانگه توست*
*عرض خود می‌بری و زحمت ما می‌داري*

----------


## Jarvis

> میخواستم بدونم کاملا اختصاصی هست یا از Bootstrap مشتق شده؟


 به خاطر کمبود وقت ، به نظر من عاقلانه نبود که بیایم یک فریمورک رو از پایه بنویسیم .. همین بوت استرپ رو برای خودمون شخصی سازی کردیم ... من با چند نفر هم مشورت کردم نظرشون همین بوت استرپ بود. البته نیازی هم نبود که حتما بیایم فریمورک رو از پایه بنویسیم .. هم وقت گیره .. هم بوت استرپ اون چیزایی که ما میخوایم رو داره .. اوپن سورس هم هست .. از این بابت کسی نمیتونه بگه آقا فلان کردی .. حق کپی رایت رو رعایت نکردی ...
مثلا ما فایل جاوا اسکریپت رو دستکاری نکردیم .. حتی اسمش هم همون bootstrap.js هست .. ولی چون CSS رو دستکاری کردیم اسمش رو i-strap.css گذاشتیم.

----------


## Jarvis

> شرمنده يكم صبر كنيد تو اين 2 3 روزه درگيرم دارم آماده ميكنم بدبختي اينترنت هم ندارم سر كار هم نميتونم به زودي براتون ارسال ميكنم
> 
> *آهان راستي جواب اون دسته آدمهاي پر تجربه (Yii monster) : 
> 
> **ای مگس حضرت سیمرغ نه جولانگه توست*
> *عرض خود می‌بری و زحمت ما می‌داري*


 اشکالی نداره شهریار جان ... زیاد عجله نکن .. حالا تو درگیر پروژه ای .. ما امتحان داریم !
میخوایم تا بشه بعد از امتحانات کار رو انجام بدیم ... من خودم تا آخر همین ماه امتحاناتم تموم میشه.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> اشکالی نداره شهریار جان ... زیاد عجله نکن .. حالا تو درگیر پروژه ای .. ما امتحان داریم !
> میخوایم تا بشه بعد از امتحانات کار رو انجام بدیم ... من خودم تا آخر همین ماه امتحاناتم تموم میشه.


کدوم شنبه تموم میشه امتحانات؟ :قهقهه: 
یعنی چی عجله نکن؟

----------


## Jarvis

> کدوم شنبه تموم میشه امتحانات؟
> یعنی چی عجله نکن؟


 من گفتم شنبه ؟!!!!

----------


## SlowCode

> من گفتم شنبه ؟!!!!


 


> میخوایم تا بشه بعد از امتحانات کار رو انجام بدیم ... من خودم تا آخر همین ماه امتحاناتم تموم میشه.


احتمالا بشه رو شنبه دیده.

بچه ها اینقدر اسپم ندین لطفا :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

> به نظرم نهاد یه سایت در مورد Yii هم راه بندازه بد نیست
> 
> که پشتیبانی باشه مثلا و یک جای مشخص باشه برای موارد مربوط به Yii


یکی از دوستان دامنه yiifa.ir رو گرفتن که بنا به پیشنهاد خودشون و با هماهنگی و همکاری که قراره داشته باشیم، برای اینکار کنار گذاشته شده.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بهتره انقدر دامنه نداشته باشیم تو فروم خود نهاد تخصصی یک بخش و اختصاص بدیم به yii چون قرار نیست صد تا دامنه از نهاد و ما تبلیغ کنیم و همیشه آپ نگه داریم

----------


## farazsahebdel

> بهتره انقدر دامنه نداشته باشیم تو فروم خود نهاد تخصصی یک بخش و اختصاص بدیم به yii چون قرار نیست صد تا دامنه از نهاد و ما تبلیغ کنیم و همیشه آپ نگه داریم


منم موافقم می تونیم یک سایت داشته باشیم و بخش هایی مختلف که می خواییم رو تو سایت تعریف کنیم.

----------


## vira1368

اگر فقط با همون دامنه نهاد همه کارها رو انجام بدیم توی ذهن عموم نام نهاد بهتر جای داره تا اینکه چندتا سرویس مختلف با نام های مختلف داشته باشیم.
ماشاالله انقدر سرویس هایی که نهاد قرار انجام بده زیادن که اگر بخوایم برای هر کدومش یک دامنه بگیریم زیاد جالب نیست. ولی اگر با یک دامنه iNahad همه این سرویس ها رو انجام بدیم هم قدرت نهاد بیشتر توی چشم میاد هم سریع روی زبون ها میفته.
در کل منظورم اینه که نهاد یک سایت قوی داشته باشه خیلی بهتره از اینه که 1000 سایت داشته باشه ولی خوب سرویس نده.

----------


## MMSHFE

در کل بنظر من هم اگه همه کارهای وابسته به نهاد، توی یک سایت (inahad.ir) انجام بشه و برای هر بخش یک SubDomain بگذاریم، بهتره ولی این مورد (Yiifa.ir) که گفتم، بخاطر این بود که دوستان مرتب دامین پیشنهاد میدادن و حتی یکی دو مورد دیدم رفتن دامین خریداری کردن. این بود که گفتم دامنه مناسب در اختیارمون هست. ضمناً کاری که روی اون دامنه (Yiifa.ir) قراره انجام بشه، ارتباطی به نهاد نداره و مستقله. نهاد هم طبیعتاً میتونه توی این زمینه فعالیت کنه ولی فکر میکنم یک دامین کاملاً مستقل از این جهت که میشه کارهای مختلف مثل آموزش متنی و تصویری و تولید اکستنشنهای مختلف (فارسی) و... رو روش با دردسر کمتری انجام داد، بهتر باشه.

----------


## Jarvis

می تونیم Yiifa رو بکنیم مرجع رسمی Yii در ایران و یه جورایی بومی سازیش کنیم ... مثلا Documentaion اش رو به فارسی ترجمه کنیم .. البته اگه تا حالا ترجمش نکردن!
کارایی از این دست ... این خودش یه تبلیغ میشه برا نهاد ...

----------


## colors

> ما ایرانی ها بی فرهنگ ترین مردمان جهان هستیم !
> با راه اندازی این کارها جز ضرر و تمسخر چیزی کاسب نمیشید...
> به نظر من الکی وقت صرف این کارها نکنید
> موفق باشید


خودتون رو با ایرانی ها اشتباه گرفتید ..

----------


## MRmoon

> ما ایرانی ها بی فرهنگ ترین مردمان جهان هستیم !
> با راه اندازی این کارها جز ضرر و تمسخر چیزی کاسب نمیشید...
> به نظر من الکی وقت صرف این کارها نکنید
> موفق باشید


اولن خودتون رو با بقيه جمع نزنيد...

اگه به فرهنگ باشه ايراني ها با فرهنگ ترين مردم دنيا هستند.

بعد تا وقتي افرادي مثل شما هستند كه به خودشون توهين مي كنند ..... معلومه ديگه  :ناراحت:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

internet of things
اینترنت اشیاء
http://earmin.com/social-web-of-things-by-ericsson/

----------


## Tarragon

منطقش رو کاری ندارم ولی از لحاظ فرهنگی که کاملا حق با ماست.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

باز رسیدیم به سر خونه ی میشه نمیشه.

----------


## SlowCode

> باز رسیدیم به سر خونه ی میشه نمیشه.


 این یکی فرق داره!
این یکی از سر دلسوزی و اینجور چیزا نیست! از بیکاریه.
اگه دقت کنین یه چند روزی هست که تو بخش php از اینجور حرفا زیاد شده.
تو تاپیک امین جوادی، اینجا و ...

----------


## reza303

سلام . 
با اینکه خودم از php سر رشته ای ندارم ولی خیلی مشتاقم php رو یاد بگیرم و بعد خدمتم حتما این کار رو پیگیر می شم . 
بنده رو یکی از دوستان این انجمن ( آقا حسین زاده ( مهرداد )) معرفی کردن و می تونم این  تشکل رو از نظر سرور های داخل کشور و خارج کشور تأمین کنم .

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

به باورهاتون شک نکیند !
از کنارش بگذرید...
حتی واسه تمیز کردن یک جوی کثیف هم از زلالی آب استفاده میشه ! اونم با فشار خیلی زیاد....
به هدفتون ایمان داشته باشید بگذارید هرکسی هرچیزی میخواد بگه ! شما مسئول اهداف و خواسته های خودتون هستید همین و بس !
به هرچیزی واکنش نشون ندید ! ضعف خودتون رو به بقیه نشون میدید با این کار !
ما دیگه پاسخگو به بقیه نیستیم ما پاسخگو به اهداف خودمونیم و همچین به آرزوها خودمون 
ادامه بدید...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

آقای رضا صالحی از افراد پر سابقه و حرفه ای این کشور هستند
که تو کار سرور هستند سرور ایران و خارج
که با توجه به علاقه ایشون به PHP و حس وظیفه برای خدمت به دوستانشون میخوان ایران نها دو از نظر سرور تامین کنند تا تو مخارج کمکی به ما کرده باشند
اهل اصفهان هستند و نام و نشان درخشانی هم دارند
ممنون از ایشون برای حمایتشون

----------


## MMSHFE

> ما ایرانی ها بی فرهنگ ترین مردمان جهان هستیم !
> با راه اندازی این کارها جز ضرر و تمسخر چیزی کاسب نمیشید...
> به نظر من الکی وقت صرف این کارها نکنید
> موفق باشید





> من دیگه دلیلی نمیبینم توضیح بدم یا بیشتر برای *شما* مسئله رو باز کنم !
> انشاءالله بعد از یک مدت که نتیجه کارتون رو دیدیم معلوم میشه کی منطقی تر بوده ...


 دوست عزیز، چند پست اخیر شما رو بررسی کردم و بجز فاز منفی و دست کم گرفتن سایرین، مطلبی که دارای بار علمی باشه ندیدم. لطفاً به قوانین احترام بگذارین و اگه موضوع یک تاپیک برای شما جذاب نیست و نمیخواین مشارکت داشته باشین، خیلی ساده از کنارش بگذرین. هیچکس اینجا مجبور به پست گذاشتن نیست. درصورت تکرار، پستهای فاقد بار علمی حذف و مطابق قوانین برخورد خواهد شد. موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

از دوستان و اعضای محترم ایران نهاد هم خواهش میکنم دنبال جواب دادن به اینجور مباحث نباشین. تا وقتی بادهای خلاف جهت حرکتمون وجود نداشته باشه، نسیم خنک حرکت کردن به سمت جلو رو حس نخواهیم کرد. تو این مدت به اندازه کافی حرف زدیم. وقتشه که دیگه با فعالیتمون، خودمون و نهاد رو به دیگران اثبات کنیم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

یک پروژه جدید گرفتم میخوام در اختیار نهاد بزارم
دوستان اعلام امادگی کنند
http://xip.ir/
مثل این با جزیات بیشتر
بخش php

----------


## MMSHFE

از اعضای محترم ایران نهاد، افرادی که شرایط زیر رو دارین، لطفاً یک روز و ساعت رو توی همین هفته مشخص کنید که دوباره توی RaidCall آنلاین بشیم برای مشخص شدن دقیق روند طراحی و امکانات سایت و...
بنظرم هنوز دپارتمانها نتونستن به هماهنگی لازم برسن و تا وقتی هم که سیستم Notice بازنویسی نشده، سیستم فعلی فاقد مکانیزمهای لازم برای ارتباط بین دپارتمانی هست.

1- دپارتمان PHP : کسانی که به Yii تسلط کافی دارن و میتونن با Yii یک سایت تولید کنن
2- دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت : کسانی که به اصول Responsive Design و مباحث Retina Ready و تبدیل PSD به HTML Template و یکی از Template Engineهای Smarty یا RainTPL تسلط کافی دارن
3- دپارتمان طراحی گرافیک : همه اعضا
4- دپارتمان اتاق فکر : همه اعضا

----------


## Jarvis

> آقای رضا صالحی از افراد پر سابقه و حرفه ای این کشور هستند
> که تو کار سرور هستند سرور ایران و خارج
> که با توجه به علاقه ایشون به PHP و حس وظیفه برای خدمت به دوستانشون میخوان ایران نها دو از نظر سرور تامین کنند تا تو مخارج کمکی به ما کرده باشند
> اهل اصفهان هستند و نام و نشان درخشانی هم دارند
> ممنون از ایشون برای حمایتشون


 باریکلا ایشون !
پرچم اصفهانیا بالاست همه جا !

----------


## Veteran

به نظرم کارهای عملی رو بزارید بعد از اتمام امتحانات

----------


## qartalonline

به نظرم علت اصلی ناهماهنگی امتحانات هستش. اگه بعد از امتحانات باشه بهتره.

----------


## Jarvis

اره منم الان شدید درگیر امتحانام هستم ... بعد از امتحانات یه فاصله ای بوجود میاد و چند هفته ای اکثر دوستان دغدغه ی درسی ندارن .. می تونیم روی پروژه کار کنیم.

----------


## Yashar1989

> یک پروژه جدید گرفتم میخوام در اختیار نهاد بزارم
> دوستان اعلام امادگی کنند
> http://xip.ir/
> مثل این با جزیات بیشتر
> بخش php


سلام مهردادخان
چطوری؟
پروژه ی جالبیه 
از چه نظر؟
از این نظر که 2 روزه یه همچین پروژه ای رو برای خودم شروع کردم و تا الان پیشرفت خیلی خوبی برای یادگیری PHP از نظر خودم داشتم

فعلاً تو بخش پسورد گذاری برای مشاهده لینک های کوتاه شده هستم
از فردا میخوام روی یه قسمت کار کنم که بتونم برای هر لینک آمار بازدید هم داشته باشم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

یاشار؟ همون یاشار خودمونی شما ؟ خان گفتی تعجب کردم

----------


## MMSHFE

کسی بعد از پایان بهمن هم امتحان داره؟

----------


## qartalonline

امتحانات من 12 بهمن تموم میشن.

----------


## MMSHFE

تا اینجا آخرین امتحان 12 بهمنه. هر کسی بعد از این تاریخ هم امتحان داره، بگه.

----------


## farazsahebdel

ببخشید خبری از فیلم های نشست تو you tube نشد ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

فعلاً فیلمهای کارگاه Yii رو دارم آپلود میکنم. برای راحتی دوستان، فیلمها توی پارتهای 10 مگابایتی توی MediaFire آپلود میشن. با این سرعت! اینترنت گفته 10 ساعت دیگه تموم میشه (حدود 850 مگابایته). به محض تمام شدن آپلود، لینک پوشه MF رو برای اعضای نهاد پیامک میکنم.

----------


## Yashar1989

> یاشار؟ همون یاشار خودمونی شما ؟ خان گفتی تعجب کردم


یاشار خودمون کدومه ؟:دی
آیدی یاهوم اینه : amirabedin89 
دیگه نمیدونم یاشار خودتونم یا یاشار اونا :دی
مهرداد خالی بگم خوبه؟ :دی


راستی این آموزش yii برای من که مبتدی هستم بدرد میخوره یا هنوز زوده؟

----------


## farazsahebdel

> یاشار خودمون کدومه ؟:دی
> آیدی یاهوم اینه : amirabedin89 
> دیگه نمیدونم یاشار خودتونم یا یاشار اونا :دی
> مهرداد خالی بگم خوبه؟ :دی
> 
> 
> راستی این آموزش yii برای من که مبتدی هستم بدرد میخوره یا هنوز زوده؟


بهتر mvc رو خوب بلد باشی البته لزومی نداره ها ولی مبحث oop رو خوب باید بلد باشی.

----------


## Yashar1989

> بهتر mvc رو خوب بلد باشی البته لزومی نداره ها ولی مبحث oop رو خوب باید بلد باشی.


برای mvc و oop مقاله ای که خوب و روان توضیح داده باشه هست؟

----------


## MMSHFE

برای MVC : *لینک*
برای OOP : *لینک* (جلسه 10 آموزش به بعد)

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش فعلاً چون فعالیتمون زیاد نبوده، YouTube نمیگذاره فیلمهای بیشتر از 15 دقیقه آپلود کنیم. بخاطر همین توی MediaFire دارم میگذارم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

الان سوالی که پیش میاد تا 12 بهمن نهاد استوپ میخوره و کلی ایده جمع میشه تا اون موقع؟
اینم از شانس ما.تا نهاد خواست شروع کنه خورد به تعطیلات :لبخند گشاده!:  تازه تو تعطیلات عیدیم هنوز سه ماه تعطیلی مونده :لبخند گشاده!: 
اینا که شوخیه.ولی در کل این اصلا برنامه ی درستی نیست.سرعتمونم که حلزونیه.
نهاد باید فکر این برنامه ها هم باشه.مدیر دپارتمان طراحی امتحان داره کل حرکت نهاد متوقف میشه.نهاد yii کار متخصص کم داره کل نهاد استوپ میخوره.
الان شدیم مثله پشت کنکوریهایی که درس نمی خونیم چون میز نداریم.میز میگیریم باز درس نمیخونیم چون کتاب تست نداریم.تا بخوایم یکی یکی اینارو برطرف کنیم کلی زمان میبره.
من الان خودمم برنامه ی کلی رو نمیدونم.چه کاری تو اولویته چه کارهایی در کنارش انجام میشه؟حق عضویتا زمانش کی ه؟و .....
خوب برادر من شما که امتحان داشتی نمیتونستی تو همون شیراز بگی من امتحان دارم بعد امتحانا شرو کنیم تا بشه چاره ای پیدا کرد؟؟؟اونجا حرف نمیزنین اینجا یادتون میاد؟(منظورم فرد خاصی نیست)
بعد آقای شهرکی میگه من سایت نهادو شروع میکنم یهو از خواب بیدار میشین ناراحت میشین که کار باید تیمی انجام بشه اینجوری که نمیشه؟وقتی کار میخواد دیگه اجرا بشه تازه همه چی یادتون میفته؟
الان برنامه چیه؟

----------


## dousti_design

> الان سوالی که پیش میاد تا 12 بهمن نهاد استوپ میخوره و کلی ایده جمع میشه تا اون موقع؟
> اینم از شانس ما.تا نهاد خواست شروع کنه خورد به تعطیلات تازه تو تعطیلات عیدیم هنوز سه ماه تعطیلی مونده
> اینا که شوخیه.ولی در کل این اصلا برنامه ی درستی نیست.سرعتمونم که حلزونیه.
> نهاد باید فکر این برنامه ها هم باشه.مدیر دپارتمان طراحی امتحان داره کل حرکت نهاد متوقف میشه.نهاد yii کار متخصص کم داره کل نهاد استوپ میخوره.
> الان شدیم مثله پشت کنکوریهایی که درس نمی خونیم چون میز نداریم.میز میگیریم باز درس نمیخونیم چون کتاب تست نداریم.تا بخوایم یکی یکی اینارو برطرف کنیم کلی زمان میبره.
> من الان خودمم برنامه ی کلی رو نمیدونم.چه کاری تو اولویته چه کارهایی در کنارش انجام میشه؟حق عضویتا زمانش کی ه؟و .....
> خوب برادر من شما که امتحان داشتی نمیتونستی تو همون شیراز بگی من امتحان دارم بعد امتحانا شرو کنیم تا بشه چاره ای پیدا کرد؟؟؟اونجا حرف نمیزنین اینجا یادتون میاد؟(منظورم فرد خاصی نیست)
> بعد آقای شهرکی میگه من سایت نهادو شروع میکنم یهو از خواب بیدار میشین ناراحت میشین که کار باید تیمی انجام بشه اینجوری که نمیشه؟وقتی کار میخواد دیگه اجرا بشه تازه همه چی یادتون میفته؟
> الان برنامه چیه؟


آقا من بدجوری موافقم! 
 توی نشست هم هی گفتیم که بالاخره بعد از نشست یه اتفاقی بیفته یه حرکتی چیزی.
بقول Bidak عزیز که توی نشست صحبت میکردیم بعد از یک سال بحث و حرف و حدیث فعلا همه چیز در حد یه حرف و ادعاست

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه خدا بخواد خودم این هفته دست به کار میشم. حداقل سایت خود نهاد بالا بیاد و قوانین و سیستم فعالیت و... رو بنویسیم که به قول آقای عابدی، کسی که میخواد تازه عضو بشه لازم نباشه حدود 1900 تا پست رو بخونه تا از سیستم کاری نهاد سر در بیاره. با کمک آقا مهرداد بوم آنلاین رو هم راه اندازی میکنیم. تو این فاصله بقیه دوستان هم امتحاناتشون تموم میشه و میتونن سامانه اطلاع رسانی رو بازنویسی کنن.

----------


## Yashar1989

> برای MVC : *لینک*
> برای OOP : *لینک* (جلسه 10 آموزش به بعد)


mvc رو دانلود کردم فردا مطالعه میکنم
برای oop رو متوجه نشدم چی گفتید؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> mvc رو دانلود کردم فردا مطالعه میکنم
> برای oop رو متوجه نشدم چی گفتید؟


 جلسه ی 10 به بعد آموزشه oop می باشد

----------


## qartalonline

آقای موحد تنها من نیستم اکثر اعضای نهاد دانشجو هستن و الان هم موقع امتحانات هستش و نمیشه بطور کامل روی نهاد تمرکز کنیم.
از طرفی قرار نیست کارهای نهاد به خاطر من یا یه نفر دیگه توقف بشه چون کار تیمی هستش.
بعد از نشست شیراز قرار بود دوستان فایل در اختیار من قرار بدن که من اون فایل رو تبدیل به کد کنم (من هم تصمیم داشتم در مدت یک هفته این کار رو انجام بدم) ولی متاسفانه دوستان چند تا فایل ناقص در اختیار من قرار دادن.
الان لازم نیست همه کارهای به بعد از امتحانات من موکول بشه بخش گرافیک میتونه کلیه صفحات رو تا اون موقع آماده کنه یا خیلی کارهای دیگه میشه انجام داد اگه من وقت ندارم سایر اعضای دپارتمان میتونن همکاری کنن.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> آقای موحد تنها من نیستم اکثر اعضای نهاد دانشجو هستن و الان هم موقع امتحانات هستش و نمیشه بطور کامل روی نهاد تمرکز کنیم.
> از طرفی قرار نیست کارهای نهاد به خاطر من یا یه نفر دیگه توقف بشه چون کار تیمی هستش.
> بعد از نشست شیراز قرار بود دوستان فایل در اختیار من قرار بدن که من اون فایل رو تبدیل به کد کنم (من هم تصمیم داشتم در مدت یک هفته این کار رو انجام بدم) ولی متاسفانه دوستان چند تا فایل ناقص در اختیار من قرار دادن.
> الان لازم نیست همه کارهای به بعد از امتحانات من موکول بشه بخش گرافیک میتونه کلیه صفحات رو تا اون موقع آماده کنه یا خیلی کارهای دیگه میشه انجام داد اگه من وقت ندارم سایر اعضای دپارتمان میتونن همکاری کنن.


 محمدپور جون :لبخند گشاده!:  من اون جمله ی منظورم فرد خاصی نیستو جدی نوشتم واسه مسخره بازی که نبود :دی
کلا این حرفارو دیروز میخواستم بگم ولی گفتم یک روز دیگه هم واستم.واقیتش من یک ساله دارم بخودم میگم یک روز دیگه هم وایسا.شاهد خواستین از سبحان بپرسین :لبخند گشاده!: 
هر سری چیزی شد گفتم یکم دیگه صبر کنیم :دی

----------


## MMSHFE

> mvc رو دانلود کردم فردا مطالعه میکنم
> برای oop رو متوجه نشدم چی گفتید؟


 لینک آموزش OOP رو اشتباه گذاشته بودم. پست رو اصلاح کردم. جلسه 10 آموزش به بعد به مبحث OOP اختصاص داده شده.

----------


## Yashar1989

> جلسه ی 10 به بعد آموزشه oop می باشد


 دوزاریم کج افتاده :دی
لینک همین تایپ رو داده 
جلسه هاش کجاست؟

----------


## Tarragon

می خواستم جواب بدم اما : 


> از دوستان و اعضای محترم ایران نهاد هم خواهش میکنم دنبال جواب دادن به اینجور مباحث نباشین. تا وقتی بادهای خلاف جهت حرکتمون وجود نداشته باشه، نسیم خنک حرکت کردن به سمت جلو رو حس نخواهیم کرد. تو این مدت به اندازه کافی حرف زدیم. وقتشه که دیگه با فعالیتمون، خودمون و نهاد رو به دیگران اثبات کنیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

> دوزاریم کج افتاده :دی
> لینک همین تایپ رو داده 
> جلسه هاش کجاست؟


دوست عزیز، لینک توی پست اصلی اصلاح شد. *لینک*

----------


## Veteran

> محمدپور جون من اون جمله ی منظورم فرد خاصی نیستو جدی نوشتم واسه مسخره بازی که نبود :دی
> کلا این حرفارو دیروز میخواستم بگم ولی گفتم یک روز دیگه هم واستم.واقیتش من یک ساله دارم بخودم میگم یک روز دیگه هم وایسا.شاهد خواستین از سبحان بپرسین
> هر سری چیزی شد گفتم یکم دیگه صبر کنیم :دی


همش دروغ میگه :لبخند گشاده!: 
گذشته از شوخی،من به علت این میگم بزارید بعد امتحانات،که مثله سیستمه ازمون نشه،که من همش امروز فردا کنم
اگر ی وقت ی کاری به من محول شد،وقت داشته باشم که روش کار کنم، که نه خودم بدقول بشم و نه دوستان ناراحت بشن، که کار چرا عقب افتاد

----------


## MMSHFE

دانلود کارگاه آموزشی Yii (روز اول نشست شیراز)
http://www.mediafire.com/?nhma5zw2j7t9m
رمز برای اعضای ایران نهاد پیامک میشه

----------


## farazsahebdel

> دانلود کارگاه آموزشی Yii (روز اول نشست شیراز)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nhma5zw2j7t9m
> رمز برای اعضای ایران نهاد پیامک میشه


کاش همون یک فایل بود  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## SAjjADma

فایلها باید به صورت تک به تک دانلود شوند یا اینکه میشه به صورت کلی هم دانلود کرد؟

----------


## mahmod2000

استاد زحمت کشیدی
ولی این 85 تا رو کی میخواد دانلود کنه :D

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> استاد زحمت کشیدی
> ولی این 85 تا رو کی میخواد دانلود کنه :D


مجانی پست بشه خوبه یا بازم از پست چی تحویل گرفتن سخته؟

----------


## Veteran

> استاد زحمت کشیدی
> ولی این 85 تا رو کی میخواد دانلود کنه :D


 دست بجنبون؛که این چیزا گیرت نمیاد !
از اقای شهرکی هم تشکر میکنم  :بوس:

----------


## farazsahebdel

> دانلود کارگاه آموزشی Yii (روز اول نشست شیراز)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nhma5zw2j7t9m
> رمز برای اعضای ایران نهاد پیامک میشه


پارت 70 اشتباهی 2 تا شده .

----------


## foreach

سلام,
آقای شهرکی مبتدی هایی مثل ما هم میتونن عضو نهاد بشن ؟  :افسرده:

----------


## MMSHFE

اختیار دارین دوست عزیز. نهاد در اصل برای اینکه دست مبتدیها رو بگیره تا حرفه ای بشن، ایجاد شده وگرنه حرفه ایها که خودشون درآمد دارن.

----------


## MMSHFE

> کاش همون یک فایل بود


 بخاطر اون دسته از کاربرانی که اینترنتشون سرعت کافی نداره و ممکنه به هر دلیلی نتونن کل فایل رو یکجا دانلود کنن، اینطوری گذاشته شده وگرنه حجمش فرقی نمیکرد و فوقش میشد یک فایل 850 مگابایتی



> استاد زحمت کشیدی
> ولی این 85 تا رو کی میخواد دانلود کنه :D


 شما دوستان عزیز



> فایلها باید به صورت تک به تک دانلود شوند یا اینکه میشه به صورت کلی هم دانلود کرد؟


 میتونید همه رو به لیست دانلود برنامه هایی مثل IDM اضافه کنید و توی تنظیماتش بگین یکی یکی دانلود کنه. همزمان هم باید بشه و من محدودیتی نگذاشتم ولی شاید خود MediaFire نگذاره.



> پارت 70 اشتباهی 2 تا شده .


 ممنون. فایل اضافه حذف شد.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
نه نمی شه لینک از بین می ره!
تو صف بزاری قبل دانلود باید صفحه رو باز کنی(خود IDM صفحه رو براتون ثبت می کنه) می زنید download شروع می شه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اگه امکانش هست این دانلود نرم افزاری انجام بشه با php اونو انتقال بدید به سرور و یا یک هاست
خیلی دردسر داره 83 تا لینک و کلیک و استارت و دانلود کرد.... کاش قبلش این دردسر ها و لحاظ میکردید
حجمش هر چقدر هست بنده هاست ایران دارم 70 گیگ 
یک فکری کنید لطفا تا راحت بشیم
ممنون

----------


## omidabedi

منم هاست دارم میتونید اونجا اپ کنید لینک مستقیم بدیم

----------


## MMSHFE

مدیافایر که خیلی سرورهای قدرتمند و خوبی داره. مشکل کجاست؟ 84 تا فایل 10 مگابایتیه + 1 فایل 4 مگابایتی که اگه بخواین وقت بگذارین برای دانلود، حداکثر تا 4 ساعت همش دانلود میشه. فکر کنم اگه برنامه دسکتاپ مدیافایر رو دانلود کنید، کل پوشه رو بتونید بگذارین برای دانلود. اگه کسی هم سرور داره، میتونید با wget فایلها رو مستقیماً روی سرور خودتون دانلود کنید.

----------


## omidabedi

مشکلی که نداره اما گفتم برای راحتی دوستان همشو بزاریم تو یه فایل

----------


## MMSHFE

فایل تکی رو هم دارم آپلود میکنم. تا فردا صبح اگه خدا بخواد تموم میشه و لینکش رو میگذارم.

----------


## farazsahebdel

> دانلود کارگاه آموزشی Yii (روز اول نشست شیراز)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nhma5zw2j7t9m
> رمز برای اعضای ایران نهاد پیامک میشه


این الان فقط روز اول بود یعنی 2 روز دیگه هم فیلم هست ؟

----------


## vira1368

> این الان فقط روز اول بود یعنی 2 روز دیگه هم فیلم هست ؟


فقط روز اول کارگاه آموزشی بود!

----------


## MMSHFE

دو روز بعد، همونطور که دوستمون گفتن، کارگاه آموزشی نبود و صحبتهای نهاد بود که اونهم فقط فایل صوتی رو ضبط کردیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا رضا خبری از آزمون نشد؟

----------


## poriab

> دانلود کارگاه آموزشی Yii (روز اول نشست شیراز)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nhma5zw2j7t9m
> رمز برای اعضای ایران نهاد پیامک میشه


استاد برای من پیامک نمیاد

----------


## MMSHFE

توی سامانه اطلاع رسانی، گفتم که چطوری دریافت پیامک رو برای موبایلتون فعال کنید.

----------


## engmmrj

> فایل تکی رو هم دارم آپلود میکنم. تا فردا صبح اگه خدا بخواد تموم میشه و لینکش رو میگذارم.


فردا نشد ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mahdirabbani

اگه کسی از دوستان کارگاه آموزشی رو دیده بگه چطوره؟ اگه خوبه بگه که ما هم بارگیری کنیم.

----------


## sh.n.n786

درود و ...

دوستان عزيز و گرامي لطفا هر كدوم از شما براي سامانه اطلاع رساني نهاد ايده اي داره و آپشني رو پيشنهاد ميكنه لطفا به ايميل بنده ارسال كنه *لطفا لطفا* تا آخر همين هفته ارسال كنيد داكيومنت رو دارم تمام ميكنم مي خوام چيزي از قلم نيفته پس فقط راجب به سامانه باشه نميدونم ايده من تو پسته شماره فلانه و 2 سال پيش ايدمو بهت گفتمو اينا رو نگين لطفا بعد كسي نياد بگه چرا اين تو آپشنا سامانه نيست.  :چشمک: 

sh.n.n786@gmail.com
فقط به اين بفرستين
ممنون

----------


## engmmrj

> اگه کسی از دوستان کارگاه آموزشی رو دیده بگه چطوره؟ اگه خوبه بگه که ما هم بارگیری کنیم.


 من گرفتم بسیار عالی هست، بیشتر در مورد نکات پروژه ایی هست.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> فردا نشد ؟

----------


## Veteran

> فردا نشد ؟


 شاید شرطش برقرار نشده

----------


## SAjjADma

آقای شهرکی میشه فیلم کارگاه نشست بابل رو هم برای دانلود قرار بدهید؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

> آقا رضا خبری از آزمون نشد؟


 سلام
آقا صبحان هنوز اسکریپت آزمون رو تکمیل نکرده اند به دلیل امتحاناتشون.
همچنین دوستان هم اکنون امتحان دارند .

اگر لازم میدونید یک نظر سنجی طرح کنید در مورد زمان برگذاری آزمون یا خودم در یک تاپیک جدا مطرح کنم .
ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

شاید باور نکنید ولی از همون روزی که گفتم تا فرداش فایل تکی رو هم آپلود میکنم تا حالا 10 بار گذاشتم برای آپلود ولی با این اینترنت *ناسرعت پرمحدود* که ما داریم، همش وسط کار قطع میشه و باید از اول بگذارم. آقا مهرداد هم سرور FTP در اختیارم گذاشتن ولی اونجا هم هنوز نتونستم آپلود کنم. هر کسی از دوستان که فایل رو گرفته و اوضاع اینترنتش بهتره، زحمت بکشه و توی یک فایل یکجا فشرده کنه و آپلود کنه.

----------


## vira1368

این لینک تک فایل دانلود کارگاه آموزشی(روز اول نشست):
لــــیــــنــــک
رمز عبور هم همونه که توی پیامک ارسال شده بود.

----------


## MMSHFE

فقط کاش آواتار خودتون رو عوض میکردین. احساس میکنم تو PHP کارها نفوذی داریم  :چشمک:

----------


## vira1368

چشم حتماً!  :لبخند:

----------


## Veteran

از دوستان بابت تاخیر افتاده در ازمون عذزخواهی میکنم.
راستش در اون تاریخی که من میخواستم کارو انجام بدم،کسی نبود قالب بزنه،به بچه های نشست هم گفتم ولی ....
تا اینکه اقا محسن زحمتش رو کشیدن و از اونور ما وارده امتحانات شدیم و دیگه نشد ما به طور مرتب روی سیستم کار کنیم و مشکلات دیگه.
از شنبه تا الان من 5 تا امتحان داشتم.
تا فردا اماده میشه :لبخند:

----------


## engmmrj

نام فایل Work Shop است ولی الان دانلود کردم شما آموزش ساختن یک وبلاگ رو آموزش می دهید .

----------


## omidabedi

workshop یعنی کارگاه اموزشی در اصطلاح و واقعیت

----------


## engmmrj

> workshop یعنی کارگاه اموزشی در اصطلاح و واقعیت


 shop چیکارس اینجا ؟

----------


## SlowCode

> shop چیکارس اینجا ؟


 دااش شما چرا اینقدر به لفظ کلمات گیر میدی؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
معنیش میشه کارگاه! قضیه shop رو باید برین حداد عادل انگلیسی ها رو پیدا کنین ازش بپرسین :لبخند گشاده!: 

درکل workshop زیاد استفاده میشه، مثلا رضا ورک شاپ :لبخند:

----------


## colors

این تاپیک شده جای جک و محتویات هرز !!! بیکار که نیسیتیم روزی 15-20 بار میایم اینجا ببینیم آیا پست های جدید مربوط به موضوص تاپیک میشه یا نه! خواهشا رعایت کنید!

----------


## vira1368

> نام فایل Work Shop است ولی الان دانلود کردم شما آموزش ساختن یک وبلاگ رو آموزش می دهید .


workshop (نه work shop) یعنی کارگاه آموزشی یا کارگاه عملی
اصلاً هدف این کارگاه آموزشی نحوه پیاده سازی یک پروژه با فریمورک Yii هست و مهم نیست موضوع سایت یک وبلاگ باشه یا یک جامعه مجازی یا ...!!!
اگر هم با اسم فایل انقدر مشکل دارید که جلوی افزایش علم و دانش شما رو گرفته بفرماین تغییر بدم.  :لبخند: 
موفق باشید!

----------


## MMSHFE

> shop چیکارس اینجا ؟


هر گردی گردو نیست.

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام  
آقای شهرکی دفتر ایران نهاد توی شیراز راه اندازی شد؟مکان مشخص شد؟

----------


## MMSHFE

حدودش مشخص شده (توی خیابان پاسارگاد) ولی مکان دقیقش رو هنوز چون قطعی نیست (دو سه جا صحبت کردم و باید ببینم شرایط کدوم بهتره) هنوز نمیتونم اعلام کنم. ضمناً یکسری صحبتها هم با رسانه های دیجیتال داشتم که نتایج خیلی خوبی برای همکاری متقابل بدست اومده که تا فردا گزارش کاملش رو میگذارم. خلاصه اش اینکه تمام پکیج های آموزشی و نرم افزاری که دوستان توی نشست شیراز دیدن و در اختیار مؤسسه هست رو میتونیم با تخفیف بین 30 تا 70 درصد برای اعضای نهاد خریداری کنیم و در اختیارشون بگذاریم. به زودی فهرست پکیجها و قیمت آزاد و قیمت با تخفیف ویژه ایران نهاد رو برای دوستان میگذارم.

----------


## Veteran

> تا فردا اماده میشه


 اقایون سیستم در حال تست همه جانبه اس  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ایشالا طی همین یکی دو روز اماده میشه  :خجالت:

----------


## Yashar1989

چجوری میشه عضو ایران نهاد شد؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> چجوری میشه عضو ایران نهاد شد؟





> لطفاً برای ثبت نام در ایران نهاد، یک پیامک با قالب زیر به 30005833000333 بفرستید:
> NAHAD:USERNAME:NAME
> توی قالب فوق، NAHAD ثابته، USERNAME شناسه کاربری شما در سایت برنامه نویس و NAME اسم واقعی شماست. وجود اسم واقعی برای ارتباط بیشتره و درصورت عدم تمایل، میتونید قسمت آخر رو ننویسید.
> همچنین برای خارج کردن شماره از بلک لیست مخابرات (فعال کردن پیامکهای تبلیغاتی)، از خطوط همراه اول عدد 2 رو به شماره 8999 و برای خطوط ایرانسل عدد 1 رو به 5005 ارسال کنید. در غیر اینصورت پیامکهای ایران نهاد به دست شما نخواهد رسید.


بعد هم مشخصاتتون و عکس پرسنلیتونو برای آقای شهرکی میل میکنید.

----------


## reza303

دوستان در صورت نیاز سرور جهت آپلود فایل ها و... در اختیار تشکل قرار بگیره .

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
*چه کسی از اعضای ایران نهاد کار برنامه نویسی موبایل و ساخت appهای اون -Android, windows phone-* را انجام می دهد؟
مهندس سلیمانپور ازم خواستند که برنامه نویس موبایل بهش معرفی کنم . ایشون ازم خواستند برنامه نویس موبایل را به ایشون معرفی کنم و درباره موارد زیر چیزی نمی دونم و ایشون خودشون مستقیما با شما تماس میگیرند.: و با شناختی که از ایشون دارم می دونم کار خاصی قراره انجام بدهد.
**اینکه چه پروژه ایی را قراره واسه موبایل ها استارت بزنند.*چقدر دست مزد می دهد؟*توی ایران قراره انجام بده یا توی بازار اروپاو تمام مسائل این چنینی ...
ولی این را خوب میدونم قراره تا چند هفته دیگه شروع به کار کنه و خیلی عجله دارند- *احتمالا2 یا 3 هفته* -دیگه کارشون را شروع می کنند.
لطفا دوستانی از ایران نهاد که حداقل 4سال سابقه کار حرفه ایی توی زمینه دارند،* لطفا نام ونام خانوادگی(اسم کاربریتون توی برنامه نویس نه - نام اصلی تون)، آدرس ایمیل، شماره موبایل و خلاصه از کارهاتون را برام PM کنید و توی زبان انگلیسی متوسط رو به بالا باشه* . من به ایشون می دهم و ایشون *مستقیما با شما تماس* خواهند گرفت و* درباره شرایط کار  و شرایط شما*با شما صحبت خواهند کرد.
فقط لطفا یه نکته:
*گروهی از دوستان که قراره توی ساخت وب سایت نهاد و بازنویسی آن و... موارد مربوط به آن کار کنند ، لطفا اعلام آمادگی نکنند چون که وب سایت نهاد، هم یکی از اولویت های مهم و حیاتی واسه نهاد هست مگر هیئت مدیره نهاد اجازه بده .* 
فقط 2 یا 3 روز واسه معرفی شماها به ایشون وقت دارم.  و  گرنه این فرصت از دستمون در میره

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

ایران نهاد یک لینکر نیست
دوستانی که تو این حوزه فعالیت کردند ( برنامه نویسی موبایل ) به آقای شهرکی پیغام بدند تا یک دپارتمان تشکیل بشه
حتی اگه تو حوزه ای تخصص هم نداشته باشیم میتونیم اون پروژ] و استارت بزنیم چون افراد وابسته دیگه ای داریم
هدف برند بود ! نه اینکه دوستان مشغول کار بشند هرچی اومد خوش آمد
اینجوری دیگه نظم معنی نداره
دوستان بهتره که از این به بعد پروژه هاشونو به ایران نهاد معرفی کنند چون اول تا آخر براشون فایده هست

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> ایران نهاد یک لینکر نیست
> دوستانی که تو این حوزه فعالیت کردند ( برنامه نویسی موبایل ) به آقای شهرکی پیغام بدند تا یک دپارتمان تشکیل بشه
> حتی اگه تو حوزه ای تخصص هم نداشته باشیم میتونیم اون پروژ] و استارت بزنیم چون افراد وابسته دیگه ای داریم
> هدف برند بود ! نه اینکه دوستان مشغول کار بشند هرچی اومد خوش آمد
> اینجوری دیگه نظم معنی نداره
> دوستان بهتره که از این به بعد پروژه هاشونو به ایران نهاد معرفی کنند چون اول تا آخر براشون فایده هست


 والا الان من نفهمیدم بلاخره خوب شد یا بد؟لینکر هست یا نیست؟نظم هست یا نیست؟پر<زه باید داد یا نباید داد؟مشغول کار بشن یا نشن؟
هر جمله اینجور که من ترجمه کردم جمله ی قبلیشو نقض میکرد. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Veteran

کلا، جملات معنی نمیده!
ادبیات رو چجوری پاس کرده خدا میدونه!!



> هدف برند بود ! نه اینکه دوستان مشغول کار بشند هرچی اومد خوش آمد


 :کف کرده!: 
طرز نوشتن مهرداد، واسه رمز گذاری اطلاعات خوبه.

----------


## Tarragon

آقا یه مسئله بیاید فعلا از همه ی برنامه نویسان دعوت کنیم. دپارتمان بندیشون کنیم. اما پروژه براشون قبول نکنیم. منظورم اینه که من الان چند نفر برنامه نویس می شناسم اما نمی تونم به نهاد معرفی کنم چرا؟! چون دپارتمان ندارن خب می گن عضو شیم چه فایده.
البته این نظره اگر مشکلی داره به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید.

----------


## SlowCode

> والا الان من نفهمیدم بلاخره خوب شد یا بد؟لینکر هست یا نیست؟نظم هست یا نیست؟پر<زه باید داد یا نباید داد؟مشغول کار بشن یا نشن؟
> هر جمله اینجور که من ترجمه کردم جمله ی قبلیشو نقض میکرد.





> کلا، جملات معنی نمیده!


منظور آقا مهرداد اینه که اگه الان نهاد توانایی انجام پروژه موبایل رو داره آقای سلیمان پور پروژه رو به نهاد بدن تا اجرا بکنه، نه به شخص خاص!
گفتن نهاد لینکر نیست، یعنی نهاد شخص خاصی رو برای انجام پروژه معرفی نمیکنه! کار به اسم نهاد انجام میشه، تقسیم بندی کارها بین اعضا هم داخل نهاد انجام میشه.




> آقا یه مسئله بیاید فعلا از همه ی برنامه نویسان دعوت کنیم. دپارتمان  بندیشون کنیم. اما پروژه براشون قبول نکنیم. منظورم اینه که من الان چند  نفر برنامه نویس می شناسم اما نمی تونم به نهاد معرفی کنم چرا؟! چون  دپارتمان ندارن خب می گن عضو شیم چه فایده.
>  البته این نظره اگر مشکلی داره به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید.


عضو بگیریم بعد براشون پروژه قبول نکنیم؟!!
اگه قرار نباشه بهشون پروژه داده بشه پس چرا عضو بگیریم؟
اگه این کارو بکنیم هم خودمون رو مسخره کردیم هم اونا رو!

خب شما بگو عضو بگیریم و بهشون پروژه بدیم!
ولی جواب این رو هم بارها گفتن! میخواییم یکم راه بیافتیم بعد دپارتمان های دیگه رو تشکیل بدیم!

عضویت اونا فعلا میسر نیست! وقتی نهاد رو پای خودش ایستاد دپارتمان های مختلف ایجاد میشن بعد میتونید و میتونیم دوستانمون رو بیاریم تو دپارتمان های دیگه.

همه اینا رو قبلا آقای شهرکی توضیح داده ها! فقط ظاهر سوالات یکم عوض شده!

----------


## Tarragon

خب نه!
اطلاعاتشون رو بگیریم مرتب کنیم! پردازش کنیم. یه سری اطلاعات ازشون داشته باشیم مثل همین آزمون بعدش زمان لازم خواستیم دپارتمانش رو پروژه بگیرم مدت ها معطل نشیم که بیاید عضو شید و اینا اطلاعات کافی داریم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> منظور آقا مهرداد اینه که اگه الان نهاد توانایی انجام پروژه موبایل رو داره آقای سلیمان پور پروژه رو به نهاد بدن تا اجرا بکنه، نه به شخص خاص!
> گفتن نهاد لینکر نیست، یعنی نهاد شخص خاصی رو برای انجام پروژه معرفی نمیکنه! کار به اسم نهاد انجام میشه، تقسیم بندی کارها بین اعضا هم داخل نهاد انجام میشه.


 مستر محسن اینارو ماهم فهمیدیم.می خواستم بگم میشه راحتترم گفت :لبخند گشاده!: 




> خب نه!
> اطلاعاتشون رو بگیریم مرتب کنیم! پردازش کنیم. یه سری اطلاعات ازشون داشته باشیم مثل همین آزمون بعدش زمان لازم خواستیم دپارتمانش رو پروژه بگیرم مدت ها معطل نشیم که بیاید عضو شید و اینا اطلاعات کافی داریم.


هنوز اطلاعات همین تعداد عضوی که داریمو نداریم.عضو گیری کنن که چی؟بمونن توش؟

----------


## SONITAJ

> هدف برند بود ! نه اینکه دوستان مشغول کار بشند هرچی اومد خوش آمد
> اینجوری دیگه نظم معنی نداره
> دوستان بهتره که از این به بعد پروژه هاشونو به ایران نهاد معرفی کنند چون اول تا آخر براشون فایده هست


آقای حسین زاده
من نمی دونستم باید این موضوع را با چه کسی مطرح میکردم و اینجا نوشتم که تمام بچه ها درباره  اون و این همکاری نظر بدهند.خواستم با آقای ناطقی صحبت کنم ولی آن نبودند
هدف من این بود که زیر نظر ایران نهادکار بشه و برند ایران نهاد مطرح بشه و گرنه دوست دیگه ایی دارم که به ایشون معرفی کنم و نمی خواستم اون را معرفی کنم.
من هم می دونم نهاد لینکر نیست ولی بازم برامون مفید خواهد بود که* زیر نظر ایران نهاد* انجام بشه.حتی اگر این پروژه به ایران نهاد رسما اعلام نشده ولی همین که  *اعضایی ایران نهاد بتوانند انجامش بدهندخودش یه مزیت خواهد بود.* لطفا از این جنبه نگاه کنید.
چند روز پیش درباره یه پروژه با آقای ناطقی صحبت میکردم توی زمینه های موبایل و بازی .آقای ناطقی فرمودند ما بایداول پروژه هایی را که مدت زمان انجامشون کمتر و راحتر هست ،جذب کنیم تا بتوانیم درآمدی را واسه نهاد بدست بیاریم بعد بریم سرااغ پروژه های طولانی مدت تر .10تا پروژه دومیلیونی توی یک ماه یا دوماه اخیر بهتر از هیچی هست آقای حسین زاده تا بخواهیم اول پولی جمع کنیم بعد بریم سراغ جذب پروژه.و این خودش یه تبلیغ هم هست .جلوی بهانه های دوستانی هم که دائما تکرار می کنند شما فقط حرف میزنید و کاری انجام نمی دهید هم میگیریم. قبول ندارید؟آقای موحد اولین کسی هست که اعتراض می کنه که شما فقط امروز و فردا می کنید و هیچ کاری انجام نمی دهید. :لبخند:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> آقای حسین زاده
> من نمی دونستم باید این موضوع را با چه کسی مطرح میکردم و اینجا نوشتم که تمام بچه ها درباره  اون و این همکاری نظر بدهند.خواستم با آقای ناطقی صحبت کنم ولی آن نبودند
> هدف من این بود که زیر نظر ایران نهادکار بشه و برند ایران نهاد مطرح بشه و گرنه دوست دیگه ایی دارم که به ایشون معرفی کنم و نمی خواستم اون را معرفی کنم.
> من هم می دونم نهاد لینکر نیست ولی بازم برامون مفید خواهد بود که* زیر نظر ایران نهاد* انجام بشه.حتی اگر این پروژه به ایران نهاد رسما اعلام نشده ولی همین که  *اعضایی ایران نهاد بتوانند انجامش بدهندخودش یه مزیت خواهد بود.* لطفا از این جنبه نگاه کنید.
> چند روز پیش درباره یه پروژه با آقای ناطقی صحبت میکردم توی زمینه های موبایل و بازی .آقای ناطقی فرمودند ما بایداول پروژه هایی را که مدت زمان انجامشون کمتر و راحتر هست ،جذب کنیم تا بتوانیم درآمدی را واسه نهاد بدست بیاریم بعد بریم سرااغ پروژه های طولانی مدت تر .10تا پروژه دومیلیونی توی یک ماه یا دوماه اخیر بهتر از هیچی هست آقای حسین زاده تا بخواهیم اول پولی جمع کنیم بعد بریم سراغ جذب پروژه.و این خودش یه تبلیغ هم هست .جلوی بهانه های دوستانی هم که دائما تکرار می کنند شما فقط حرف میزنید و کاری انجام نمی دهید هم میگیریم. قبول ندارید؟آقای موحد اولین کسی هست که اعتراض می کنه که شما فقط امروز و فردا می کنید و هیچ کاری انجام نمی دهید.


آقای شهرکی دارن کار سایت نهاد رو انجام میدن.

----------


## MMSHFE

هدف ایران نهاد فقط دسته بندی اعضا و چیدنشون توی دپارتمان نیست. ناسلامتی ما قراره نهاد حمایت از فعالان حوزه IT باشیم. وقتی هنوز یکنفر حرفه ای توی زمینه ای مثل برنامه نویسی موبایل نداریم که کارهای پشتیبانی و آموزش و رفع اشکال و پروژه و... رو بعهده بگیره و بشه مدیر دپارتمان، عضو بگیریم که چی بشه؟ این اعضا بعداً نمیگن حق عضویت واسه چی داریم میدیم؟ نمیگن هرچی سؤال میپرسیم، کسی نیست که جواب بده؟ نمیگن آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید 4.4 چرا نمیگذارین؟!

----------


## MMSHFE

درمورد Application موبایل، خانم جعفری بنده رو در جریان گذاشته بودن. الآن هم فکر نمیکنم اتفاق خاصی افتاده باشه. اگه *کسی از اعضا* توی این زمینه فعالیت و سابقه کافی داره، به ایشون اطلاع میده و قرار میگذارن و صحبت میشه و تصمیم میگیرن که میتونن پروژه رو انجام بدن یا نه و اگه قرار شد انجام بشه، ابتدا یک قرارداد داخلی بین نهاد و ایشون منعقد میشه که اگه پروژه رو دیر تحویل دادن و اعتبار نهاد قرار بود خدشه دار بشه، بتونیم از خجالتشون در بیایم و بعد، یک قرارداد هم بین نهاد و مشتری منعقد میشه. این سیستم توی همه پروژه هایی که به اعضا سپرده میشه وجود داره یعنی برای هر پروژه، یک قرارداد داخلی داریم بین نهاد و اعضا که مشخص بشه چه کسانی درگیر پروژه هستن و دستمزد و... چطور محاسبه میشه و چه کارهایی باید توی چه بازه زمانی انجام بشه و یک قرارداد خارجی هم داریم بین نهاد و مشتری که طبیعتاً مشتری در جریان جزئیات قراردادهای داخلی نخواهد بود.

----------


## omidabedi

من میخواستم پیشنهاد ایجاد یک دپارتمان با عنوان CMS بدم که روش بحث بشه.
خب بعضی مشتری ها هستن خودشون اطلاعات کافی دارن و مثلا میگن از فلان cms برای طراحی استفاده کن.

اما خب خود مبحث cms باز به 3 بخش مختص خودش تقسیم میشه
- طراحی قالب
- ماژول نویسی
- کانفیگ و اشنایی با کاژول ها

دو بخش اول که توی دپارتمان ها داریم اما خب دپاتمان ها جامع هست که در اینده با گسترده تر شدن دامنه ی کاری و سررشته ها یکمی باید تغییراتی توی دپارتمان ها انجام بدیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

میتونیم برای CMSهای مختلف مثل Joomla و... دپارتمان جداگانه بگذاریم ولی اونوقت خیلی وارد جزئیات میشیم و هر CMS باز خودش بخشهایی مثل طراحی قالب و ساخت ماژول و نصب و پیکربندی و SEO و... داره که عملاً اینقدر دپارتمانها ریز میشن که شاید تو هر دپارتمان یک یا دو نفر بیشتر عضو نداشته باشیم. ازطرفی یکی از اهداف نهاد، دورشدن از همین CMSها هست که درکنار مزایای خوبی که دارن، لطمه های شدیدی به برنامه نویسان این رشته دارن وارد میکنن (همون قضیه معروف پروژه های 50 تومنی). بنظرم اگه خود نهاد یک CMS اختصاصی برای خودش تولید کنه و روی اون مانور بدیم (مثل Pars CMS) و کاملاً ماژولار تولید بشه و بتونیم برحسب نیازهای مختلف، اون رو Customize کنیم و بفروشیم بهتر باشه. افراد هم کم کم میرن سراغ گسترش و نوشتن ماژول برای CMS خود نهاد و کپی رایت همه اینها هم متعلق به نهاد و اعضاش خواهد بود و بخشهای مختلف کد هم چون با فریمورک نوشته میشه، کاملاً با هم Match میشن. البته این کار مربوط به فازهای بعدی هست که اعضایی که تسلطهای موردنظر رو دارن (مثل Yii و فریمورک CSS اختصاصی خود نهاد و...) به اندازه کافی داشته باشیم که کار رو Start کنیم.

----------


## Jarvis

من یک نکته رو در رابطه با فریمورک رابط کاربری اختصاصی نهاد i-strap فراموش کرده بودم بگم ، اونم این که :
یکی از مهم ترین دلایلی که تصمیم گرفتم برای کارمون Bootstrap رو سفارشی سازی کنم ، بحث آموزشش بود ، میخواستم کسانی که بوت استرپ رو بلدند بتونن به راحتی با فریمورک کار کنن و این خودش صرفه جویی توی وقت و هزینه و... هست!
البته بحث زمان کافی برای طراحی فریمورک مناسب و ... هم دلایل بعدی این کار بودند...

----------


## sh.n.n786

> صرفه جویی توی وقت و هزینه و... هست!


 اين فريم ورك Helper داره ما هم استفاده كنيم؟

----------


## qartalonline

> من یک نکته رو در رابطه با فریمورک رابط کاربری اختصاصی نهاد i-strap فراموش کرده بودم بگم ، اونم این که :
> یکی از مهم ترین دلایلی که تصمیم گرفتم برای کارمون Bootstrap رو سفارشی سازی کنم ، بحث آموزشش بود ، میخواستم کسانی که بوت استرپ رو بلدند بتونن به راحتی با فریمورک کار کنن و این خودش صرفه جویی توی وقت و هزینه و... هست!
> البته بحث زمان کافی برای طراحی فریمورک مناسب و ... هم دلایل بعدی این کار بودند...


متاسفانه این فریمورک ناقصه بخوبی و کامل rtl نشده و تو قسمتهایی که من استفاده کردم باگ داشت.

----------


## colors

> من یک نکته رو در رابطه با فریمورک رابط کاربری اختصاصی نهاد i-strap فراموش کرده بودم بگم ، اونم این که :
> یکی از مهم ترین دلایلی که تصمیم گرفتم برای کارمون Bootstrap رو سفارشی سازی کنم ، بحث آموزشش بود ، میخواستم کسانی که بوت استرپ رو بلدند بتونن به راحتی با فریمورک کار کنن و این خودش صرفه جویی توی وقت و هزینه و... هست!
> البته بحث زمان کافی برای طراحی فریمورک مناسب و ... هم دلایل بعدی این کار بودند...


محمد جان بنده به عنوان یه عضو کوچیک از ایران نهاد و دپارتمان گرافیک, نظرم اینه که به وظایف من و شما مربوط نمیشه که فریم ورک چی باشه چی نباشه. اگه زیاد تو قیدو بند کدنویسی CSS هستید, تغییر دپارتمان بدید چون وظیفه دپارتمان گرافیک تولید و تعیین فریم ورک CSS نیست و جز تعیین مقادیر بصری فریم ورک ها, وظیفه ای دیگه ای نداریم و *بهتره مدیر و اعضای دپارتمان مربوطه تصمیم بگیرن* تا خدایی نکرده در آینده سوء تفاهمی پیش نیاد. لطفا تو کار دپارتمانهای دیگه دخالت نفرمایین.

----------


## MMSHFE

بنده هم با صحبتهای آقا سامان موافقم. البته نه با اینقدر خشونت! اینکه دپارتمان گرافیک تصمیم گرفتن فریمورک CSS رو تولید کنن، درواقع کمک به دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت بوده و ضرورتی هم نداره مگه اینگه خود اون دپارتمان اعلام نیاز کنه. ازطرفی واردشدن به این موارد وقت کاری شما رو میگیره و در آینده که حجم پروژه ها بالا بره، فرصت و تمرکز کافی برای طراحی یک رابط بصری خوب و جذاب برای پروژه ها نخواهید داشت. بهتره تبدیل طرح به قالب رو به دپارتمان مربوطه واگذار کنید. i-strap هم تا هرجا پیش رفته، با مستندات و توضیحات لازم تحویل دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت بدین تا مشکلات احتمالی رو رفع کنن و یک فریمورک جامع بسازن تا دپارتمان PHP بتونن کارشون رو باهاش شروع کنن.

----------


## MMSHFE

ضمناً بنظرم بهتره بجای Customizeکردن Bootstrap از همون نسخه RTL که آقای زراسوند درست کردن (www.webdesignermag.ir) استفاده کنیم چون توی مدتی که باهاش کار کردم، Bug خاصی داخلش ندیدم و اگه نیاز شد، برای پروژه های مختلف قالبهای اختصاصی تولید میکنیم.

----------


## qartalonline

آقای شهرکی الان دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت فایل صفحه اول نهاد رو کد کنن یا نه؟
این فایل در اختیار من هستش.http://mrpm.ir/iNahad_Pakage.rar

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید اگه دپارتمان طراحی این طرح رو تأیید نهایی کردن، بله کارتون رو شروع کنید. با اعضای دپارتمان گرافیک در ارتباط باشین. برای تک تک کارها که بنده یا سایر دوستان نباید تأییدیه صادر کنیم. مدیران محترم دپارتمانها هم هرگونه اطلاعاتی از هرکدوم از اعضای نهاد رو خواستن، بهم بگن تا در اختیارشون بگذارم.

----------


## omidabedi

> آقای شهرکی الان دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت فایل صفحه اول نهاد رو کد کنن یا نه؟
> این فایل در اختیار من هستش.http://mrpm.ir/iNahad_Pakage.rar



یه توضیح کوچیک بدم در این رابطه:

grid بندی بر اساس grid بندی بوت استرپ هست برای تسریع در انجام کار
اما بقیه ی چیزاش کد نویسی شخصی هست
مشکلات ریز زیاد داره و این فقط طرح اولیه هست برای تایید ظاهری توسط افراد ذی ربط
در صورت تایید بیشتر باید روش کار بشه

----------


## Jarvis

ببینید من اینو بیشتر روی رنگبندی هاش کار کردم ... متاسفانه اون نسخه ای که خودم RTL کرده بودم و به خوبی کار میکرد پاک شده ... من مشکلی با دستکاری فریمورک ندارم...
اگه آقای پورمحمد میخوان خودشون تولید کنن خیلی هم خوبه ... فقط مسئله ای که به دپارتمان ما مربوط میشه رنگ ها هست!
بنده فریمورک رو به آقای پورمحمد دادم ... دیگه خودشون میدونن .. ریش و قیچی دست خودشون!
فقط رنگ ها رو بزارید سر جاش باشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

در کل حرف سامان و استاد شهرکی رو گوش کردم!  :بامزه:

----------


## moon_sky

سلام
ببخشید که من این سوال رو میکنم. در صورتی که من  عضو نهادتون بشم و  یک سری اطلاعات مثل عکس پرسنلی رو ایمیل کنم در چه صورت میتونم اطمینان داشته باشم که اطلاعاتم محفوظ میمونه ؟
(البته ببخشید که این رو پرسیدم و اصلا قصد توهین به کسی را ندارم)

----------


## Jarvis

صفحه ی نهاد در لینکد-این :
http://www.linkedin.com/company/iran-nahad

----------


## MMSHFE

همونطور که نهاد به شما اطمینان میکنه و آموزشهایی که قراره به بقیه بفروشه رو رایگان در اختیار شما میگذاره و مطمئنه که شما در اختیار دیگران نمیگذارین، شما هم به نهاد اطمینان میکنید و اطلاعاتتون رو در اختیار میگذارین. البته دقت کنید که خیلی از اطلاعات رو ناخواسته همه جا وارد میکنیم (مثل فرمهای ثبت نام و...) و نمیدونم چرا وقتی به نهاد میرسه، همه حساس میشن. حالا نکته جالب اینجاست که اکثراً آقایون بیشتر از خانمها با ارسال عکس مشکل دارن! بهرحال باید یک اعتماد دوطرفه برای همکاری وجود داشته باشه و اگه اعتماد ندارین، ازطرف ایران نهاد، بدون تعارف و ناراحتی عرض میکنم که اجباری به عضویت نیست.

----------


## moon_sky

> همونطور که نهاد به شما اطمینان میکنه و آموزشهایی که قراره به بقیه بفروشه رو رایگان در اختیار شما میگذاره و مطمئنه که شما در اختیار دیگران نمیگذارین، شما هم به نهاد اطمینان میکنید و اطلاعاتتون رو در اختیار میگذارین. البته دقت کنید که خیلی از اطلاعات رو ناخواسته همه جا وارد میکنیم (مثل فرمهای ثبت نام و...) و نمیدونم چرا وقتی به نهاد میرسه، همه حساس میشن. حالا نکته جالب اینجاست که اکثراً آقایون بیشتر از خانمها با ارسال عکس مشکل دارن! بهرحال باید یک اعتماد دوطرفه برای همکاری وجود داشته باشه و اگه اعتماد ندارین، ازطرف ایران نهاد، بدون تعارف و ناراحتی عرض میکنم که اجباری به عضویت نیست.


ممنون از پاسختون ولی همون طور که گفتم اصلا  قصد توهین نداشتم ... شما خودتون تو جامعه ایران زندگی میکنید پس درک کنید که نگرانی هایی به وجود میاد.
من خودم حتما عضو خواهم شد و تنها چیزی که باعث میشه اعتماد کنم شخصیت شماست که علم و دانشتون و مهم تر زمانتون که برای کمک به دیگران میذارید.

----------


## MMSHFE

میدونم دوست عزیز. صحبت توهین و این چیزها نیست. من هم در پاسخ سؤالتون گفتم که نهاد خیلی بیشتر از اعضا داره بهشون اعتماد میکنه و امکانات آموزشی و موقعیتهای درآمدزایی و وقت و... در اختیارشون میگذاره. پس مسئله اعتماد کاملاً دوطرفه است و اگه اعتماد و مسائل اخلاقی حاکم نباشه، هرچقدر هم راهکارهای قانونی و... بگذاریم بازهم راه گریز رو (بخصوص ایرانی جماعت) پیدا میکنن.

----------


## thacker

جریان این عکس چیه ؟؟؟
irannahad.jpg
از دست رونالدو بد ناراحتیناااااااااا

----------


## MMSHFE

نه آقا این عکسها رو همراه با قالب، آقا سامان تحویل دادن و همونطوری روی سایت گذاشتیم وگرنه ما دنبال کارهای نهاد خودمونیم. خوب و بد این بازیکنای فوتبال برای ما نون و آب نمیشه.

----------


## Veteran

خب بهتره یکم در مورد برنامه ها صحبت کنیم.
الان چه برنامه هایی در دستور کار داریم و الان چه برنامه هایی داره اجرا میشه و چه برنامه هایی برای اینده داریم
وب سایت و سیستم نهاد الان در چه وضعیته اقای شهرکی ؟
میخواستم ببینم این سیستم که داره پیاده سازی میشه،شامل سیستم مشابه سایت های فریلنسر هست ؟
یا فقط جهت معرفی،دارین یک سیستم پیاده سازی میکنید ؟
==
دوستان اگر موافق باشن؛5 شنبه شب رو دوره هم جمع بشین RaidCall

----------


## SadeghPro19

با سلام
بنده الان خواستم پایگاه خبری ایران نهاد (notice.itadmins.ir) رو چک کنم که فقط یه عکس نشون میده و دیگه هیچی نیست که بشه وارد شد.

----------


## Tarragon

در مورد raidcall ایده ی خوبیه! البته اگر 1تا 2 ساعت زود تر شروع بشه کر دیگه سر ساعت 8 شروع  کامل کنیم.

در مورد سایت هم برا من که بالا اومد برا شما نمی دونم.

----------


## sh.n.n786

درود و ... 

متاسفانه مسنجر RaidCall از شنبه همين هفته به نظر سازمان مصاديق محتواي مجرمانه ف ي ل تر شده.
فعلا با يخ شكن وارد ميشه اما تيم برنامه نويسي مسنجر اعلام همكاري كردند.

اه

----------


## MMSHFE

من الآن فقط دارم روی خود سایت اصلی که هدفش اطلاع رسانی و مدیریت اعضاست کار میکنم. کار روی i-notice قراره توسط اعضا بعد از پایان امتحانات انجام بشه که تا اینجا آخرین امتحان 12 بهمن بوده.

----------


## Tarragon

با سلام
آقای شهرکی اگر اجازه بدید من روی پروژه ی بوم آنلاین رو انجام میدم.
یا خوب می شه یا بد ( انشالله خوب باشه)
اگر خوب باشه که خدا رو شکر کمکی کردم. اگر هم راضی نبودید که می فهمم اشکالاتم کجاست برای پروژه های بعدی مشکلاتم رو حل می کنم.
(در ضمن اگر پروژه بوم آنلاین رو دوستان دیگه بر عهده گرفتن هر پروژه ای که دوست دارید در خدمتم.)

----------


## MMSHFE

راستش قرار بود من و آقا مهرداد روی این پروژه کار کنیم. ازنظر من اشکالی نداره. اگه آقا مهرداد هم موافق هستن، جزئیاتش رو از ایشون بپرسین و روی پروژه کار کنید. منتها اگه یک وقت خوب نشد (بعید میدونم) کمک میکنیم مشکلاتش رو خودتون رفع کنید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

آقا امین سن و سال زیادی ندارند اما خیلی مشتاق همکاری هستند
و خیلی پیگیر که جای تقدیر داره
بوم انلاین یکم تخصصی هست
اما میتونند رو پروژه خوب نوتیس یا غیره کار کنند که دوستان دیگه هم بشند همکار ایشون
دوستان اعلام امادگی کردند ؟ نمی خوان اعلام امادگی کنند ؟ بگن فلان رووز ما اوکی هستیم و استارت میزنیم
یه قدم بگیریم کار جلو میره ...

----------


## dousti_design

> آقا امین سن و سال زیادی ندارند اما خیلی مشتاق همکاری هستند
> و خیلی پیگیر که جای تقدیر داره
> بوم انلاین یکم تخصصی هست
> اما میتونند رو پروژه خوب نوتیس یا غیره کار کنند که دوستان دیگه هم بشند همکار ایشون
> دوستان اعلام امادگی کردند ؟ نمی خوان اعلام امادگی کنند ؟ بگن فلان رووز ما اوکی هستیم و استارت میزنیم
> یه قدم بگیریم کار جلو میره ...


والا من که چند روز بعد از نشست شیراز به جناب شهرکی و ناطقی پیام فرستادم و گفتم که روی yii تسلط نسبی دارم قبلا هم کار کرده بودم و آماده همکاری تو پروژه ها هستم. جناب ناطقی هم گفتن تا آخر هفته(چند هفته پیش بود) راجع به پروژه خبر میدن اما ظاهرا "آخر این هفته" نبوده منظورشون و "یه آخر هفته ای" رو گفتن :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا ناطقی متأسفانه درحال حاضر توی شرکتی که من هم قبلاً باهاشون همکار بودم، دست تنها هستن و تمام مسئولیتهای پروژه های شرکت روی دوش ایشونه و بخاطر همین، فرصت آزاد کافی ندارن (حداقل تا دو هفته). توی این فاصله دوستان میتونن با بنده در ارتباط باشن و من درصورت نیاز، تلفنی با آقای ناطقی هماهنگ میکنم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> آقا ناطقی متأسفانه درحال حاضر توی شرکتی که من هم قبلاً باهاشون همکار بودم، دست تنها هستن و تمام مسئولیتهای پروژه های شرکت روی دوش ایشونه و بخاطر همین، فرصت آزاد کافی ندارن (حداقل تا دو هفته). توی این فاصله دوستان میتونن با بنده در ارتباط باشن و من درصورت نیاز، تلفنی با آقای ناطقی هماهنگ میکنم.


فاصله ی دو هفته فاصله ی زیادیه.و حتما هم نیاز نیست کسی که وقت نمیکنه حتما پروژه دست اون باشه.الان دو هفتس آقای دوستی پیشنهاد همکاری دادن.خوب پروژرو بسپرید به آقای دوستی.حداقل اگه تا الان سپرده بودید فک کنم دو هفته جلو بودیم.بر فرض که ترس اینکه پروژه دست دوستان به مشکل بخوره باشه, بازم فرصتی یا چیزی رو از دست نمیدادیم.چون این پروژه کلا یکماه کسی قرار نبوده دستی بهش بزنه.
دو هفتس صحبت بوم آنلاین شده.آقا مهرداد چقدش انجام شده؟اگه فولدرشم حتی نساختین خوب پس دو هفته رد شده دو هفته ی دیگم شاید وقت نشه اگه قرار نیست حالا حالاها شروع کنید بسپرید دست کسی که پیشنهاد داده.اگر از پسشم بر نیومد بازم چیزی از دست نرفته.چون برنامه ای هم تو این روزها نداشتین.ازون طرف به تجارب آقا امین اضافه میشه.ولی اگه می خواین شروع کنین خوب قضیه فرق داره.
الان نهاد واسه چند نفر 80 درصد کاراش ایستاده؟چند نفر ازونایی که امتحان دارن قصد کمک کردنو دارن؟من خودمم نمیدونم.ولی خوب بود یه آماریم میداشتیم که چند نفر میخوان به نهاد کمک کنن.ازون چن نفر چند نفر امتحان دارن.آیا جایگزینی واسشون هست یا نه.همه امتحاناشون 12 بهمن تموم میشه؟یه سری افرادم هستن که مشکلشون امتحان نیست.مثل شهریار.حداقل اگه قراره دو هفته ی دیگه هم صبر کرد از الان بدونیم برنامه دو هفته ی دیگه چیه.چون باز سر دوهفته قرار بگیم کسایی که به این موارد تخصص دارن بیان جلسه ی آنلاین.این کارای کوچولو اما مهمو میشه الان انجام داد.
این آمارها وقتی انجام شدو کسی پیدا نشد بعد می فهمیم فعلا پیگیر نباشیم.عجله ای واسه چک کردن تاپیک نداشته باشیم.

----------


## Tarragon

bidak جان اعصابت خورده؟!(شوخی)
حالا از شوخی گذشته, من و آقا بیدک ( ببخشید که اسمتون یادم نیست!) اماده همکاری هستیم لطفا جزئیات رو به ما بگید تا شروع به کار کنیم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> bidak جان اعصابت خورده؟!(شوخی)
> حالا از شوخی گذشته, من و آقا بیدک ( ببخشید که اسمتون یادم نیست!) اماده همکاری هستیم لطفا جزئیات رو به ما بگید تا شروع به کار کنیم.


 :متفکر:  :اشتباه:

----------


## MMSHFE

شاید علت این ناهماهنگی این باشه که من به دوستان بد توضیح دادم یا حداقل به اندازه کافی روال کار رو روشن نکردم. ببینید دوستان، وظیفه آقای ناطقی تیم بندی کردن اعضا نیست. اتاق فکر فقط مسئولیت ثبت و تجزیه و تحلیل و پخته کردن و نهایتاً دسته بندی و اولویت بندی ایده ها رو بعهده داره و فهرست ایده ها رو در اختیار بنده و آقای حسین زاده و آقای زراسوند میگذاره تا بین اعضا توزیع کنیم. بنابراین لطفاً کسانی که آماده انجام پروژه هستن، با یکی از ما سه نفر در ارتباط باشن (البته آقای زراسوند بخاطر بدنیا اومدن دخترشون که احتمالاً امروز هست، دو هفته نیستن و آقای ناطقی هم بخاطر همین موضوع یکم دست تنها شدن توی شرکت و بنابراین با بنده و آقا مهرداد هماهنگ باشین. تا اینجا پس دو نفر از دپارتمان PHP اعلام آمادگی قطعی کردن:
1- آقای دوستی
2- آقای جوادی
آقای موحد طبق نظر خودشون، فعلاً آمادگی انجام پروژه ندارن. اگه اشتباه کردم، بفرمایید تا اصلاح کنم.

----------


## sh.n.n786

درود و ...
به خدا شرمندم ديگه نميدونم چطوري بايد از دوستان عذر خواهي كنم خداشاهده خونه 3 4 هفتس اينترنت ندارم تو شركت هم نميتونم كار رو دنبال كنم. لطفا اين كندي رو پاي بد حسابي نگذاريد، خودم از همه مشتاق تر بودم كه اين كار زودتر آماده بشه تو اين 2 3 هفته اي جناب شهركي تشريف بردن بد ترين روز هايي بوده كه تاحالا داشتم (دست تنهايي).
اولين روزي كه نتم وصل شد مستندات Notice رو آماده ميكنم همراه با ايده هاي *كمي* كه دادين.
هر ايده اي راجب به سامانه اطلاع رساني نهاد داريد به ايميل زير ارسال كنيد.
*sh.n.n786@gmail.com*
براي ساخت بهتره مدير بخش PHP هم يه مشورتي بشه ايشون تاحالا فكر كنم تونسته باشه چنتا برنامه نويس Yii جدا كنه.


(من تا آخرش هستم)

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

دوستان یه سوال:
یکی که می خواد عضو نهاد بشه حتما باید تو برنامه نویس عضو باشه؟

----------


## Jarvis

فکر کنم این بار سوم یا چهارم باشه که دارم اعلام آمادگی میکنم!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
من نظرم اینه که خوده شخص آقای شهرکی یه لیست از افرادی که میخوان همکاری کنن با تاریخ شروع همکاریشون تهیه بکنن
یعنی بگیم آقای محمد صالحی مثلا از تاریخ 2/11/1392 موظف هستی با فلانی روی فلان بخش کار کنی
فلان روز هم مهلت داری!
من همین امروز آخرین امتحانم رو دادم.
از امروز وقت آزادم خیلی بیشتره و میتونم همکاری بکنم
دوستان یه لطفی بکنید سریعا با بقیه هماهنگ کنید که تا آخر همین ماه به خواست خدا بتونیم سایت نهاد رو بیاریم بالا...
که از اول سال جدید دیگه نخوایم دغدغه ی سایت نهاد رو داشته باشیم.
یا علی مدد

----------


## engmmrj

> شاید علت این ناهماهنگی این باشه که من به دوستان بد توضیح دادم یا حداقل به اندازه کافی روال کار رو روشن نکردم. ببینید دوستان، وظیفه آقای ناطقی تیم بندی کردن اعضا نیست. اتاق فکر فقط مسئولیت ثبت و تجزیه و تحلیل و پخته کردن و نهایتاً دسته بندی و اولویت بندی ایده ها رو بعهده داره و فهرست ایده ها رو در اختیار بنده و آقای حسین زاده و آقای زراسوند میگذاره تا بین اعضا توزیع کنیم. بنابراین لطفاً کسانی که آماده انجام پروژه هستن، با یکی از ما سه نفر در ارتباط باشن (البته آقای زراسوند بخاطر بدنیا اومدن دخترشون که احتمالاً امروز هست، دو هفته نیستن و آقای ناطقی هم بخاطر همین موضوع یکم دست تنها شدن توی شرکت و بنابراین با بنده و آقا مهرداد هماهنگ باشین. تا اینجا پس دو نفر از دپارتمان PHP اعلام آمادگی قطعی کردن:
> 1- آقای دوستی
> 2- آقای جوادی
> آقای موحد طبق نظر خودشون، فعلاً آمادگی انجام پروژه ندارن. اگه اشتباه کردم، بفرمایید تا اصلاح کنم.


3 - آقای رجبی  :لبخند:

----------


## Tarragon

باسلام
من الان آموزش yii رو دارم یاد می گیرم الان قسمت 7 هستم انشالله این پنجشنبه جمعه سعی می کنم تا قسمت 10 پیش برم تموم که شد پروژه ی نوتیس رو شروع کنم به انجام دادن؟

----------


## Yashar1989

> باسلام
> من الان آموزش yii رو دارم یاد می گیرم الان قسمت 7 هستم انشالله این پنجشنبه جمعه سعی می کنم تا قسمت 10 پیش برم تموم که شد پروژه ی نوتیس رو شروع کنم به انجام دادن؟


 ببخشید پستم بی مورده
از روی کدوم آموزش یاد میگیری؟

----------


## MMSHFE

این آموزش : (*لینک*)

----------


## MMSHFE

> فکر کنم این بار سوم یا چهارم باشه که دارم اعلام آمادگی میکنم!


 نه تو رو خدا مدیر دپارتمانمون هم آماده نباشه!

----------


## MMSHFE

> 3 - آقای رجبی


 بله اسم شما هم اضافه شد. جزئیات پروژه هایی که در اختیارتون گذاشته میشه رو براتون ایمیل میکنم. با دپارتمان گرافیک و کدنویسی سمت کلاینت هم باید در ارتباط باشین که اطلاعات تماس با مدیر دپارتمانهای مذکور رو هم براتون میفرستم.

----------


## Yashar1989

اس ام اس ثبت نام فرستادم اما هیچ جوابی نیومده

ادیت: الان اومد تو بلک لیست بودم
ایمیل هم الان میفرستم

----------


## MMSHFE

شاید دریافت پیامکهای تبلیغاتی رو غیرفعال کردین؟

----------


## dousti_design

آقای شهرکی مدیر این پروژه خودتون هستید؟ هماهنگی اعضا و همینطور هماهنگی دپارتمان php با دپارتمان گرافیک و کلاینت رو خودتون به عهده دارید؟

----------


## MMSHFE

کدوم پروژه؟ اگه منظورتون پروژه هایی هست که به شما سپرده میشه، خیر مدیر پروژه هم برای هر پروژه انتخاب خواهد شد.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

سلام.چنتا سوال:
1. سایت اصلی نهاد کی بالا میاد؟
2. جمعه آزمون گرفته میشه و یک روز بعدش یعنی شنبه نتایج آزمون داده میشه.برنامه ی هفته ی بعد چیه بعداز آزمون؟
3. سامانه ی نهاد از کی شروع به کار میکنه؟
4. حق عضویت ها کی مطرح میشه و برنامه های مشخص شده واسه اعضا و اعضا برای نهاد کی شروع میشه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

1- اگه زنده باشم، همین هفته.
2- مدیر دپارتمان PHP رزومه اعضا رو برحسب نتایج آزمون تکمیل میکنه و به دپارتمان آموزش میگه که توی چه بخشهایی اعضا ضعیف هستن تا آموزشهای لازم تولید بشه.
3- سامانه نهاد فعلاً همینطوری هم کار میکنه ولی من تا فردا جمع بندی امکانات لازم رو به کسانی که اعلام آمادگی کردم میدم تا کار رو شروع کنن.
4- توی همین ماه حق عضویتها تعیین میشه و اولین حق عضویت رو اعضا پرداخت میکنن منتها قبلش باید سایت نهاد بالا بیاد تا میزان حق عضویت اعضا قابل پیگیری باشه.

----------


## Tarragon

با سلام
دوستانی که عضو دپارتمان PHP هستند فردا باید آزمون بدند.
یوزر نیم و پسورد هم براشون اس ام اس شده.(و می شه!)
اگر کسی اس ام اس براش نیومده احتمالا گوشیشون در بلک لیست مخاربرات هستش با استفاده از آموزش های آقای شهرکی از بلک لیست درش بیارند.
با تشکر.

----------


## dousti_design

نحوه برگذاری آزمون به چه شکل هست؟ من اصلا در جریان نیستم!
دو هزارمین پست تاپیک هم مبارکه! :)

----------


## vahid78

> با سلام
> دوستانی که عضو دپارتمان PHP هستند فردا باید آزمون بدند.
> یوزر نیم و پسورد هم براشون اس ام اس شده.(و می شه!)
> اگر کسی اس ام اس براش نیومده احتمالا گوشیشون در بلک لیست مخاربرات هستش با استفاده از آموزش های آقای شهرکی از بلک لیست درش بیارند.
> با تشکر.


با سلام یوزر و پسورد برای من اس شد ولی اصلا نمیدونم کجا باید وارد بشم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

لینک هم ارسال خواهد شد. البته بعد از ارسال پیامکها بهم اطلاع داده شد که فقط برای ورود به رمز احتیاج دارین و نام کاربری توی سیستم نیست.

----------


## hamedarian2009

سلام من که عدد 1 برای عضویت تو دپارتمان PHP رو فرستادم  اما هیچ پیامی برام نیومده و شمارم هم تو بلک لیست مخابرات نیست

----------


## Tarragon

شما به مرحله انتخاب دپارتمان رسیدید؟

----------


## moon_sky

سلام
من در نهاد ثبت نام کردم( از طریق پیامک و بعد اون ارسال نام و ... به ایمیل موردنظر) ولی جوابی دریافت نکردم. 
الان یعنی عضویتم تایید نشده؟
برای امتحان فردا نمیتونم شرکت کنم؟

----------


## engmmrj

ساعت برگذاری چند است ؟

----------


## hamedarian2009

> شما به مرحله انتخاب دپارتمان رسیدید؟


 با تشکر رمز واسم ارسال شد.  فردا ساعت چند و کجا امتحانه؟

----------


## Veteran

از این دست سوالات نپرسید دیگه  :کف کرده!: 
لینک ازمون فردا پیامک میشه،اطلاعات ازمون هم درج میشه

----------


## mahmod2000

یعنی ساعتش معلوم نیست هنوز؟
بگید که برنامه بچینم واسش که بیرون نباشیم

----------


## Veteran

> یعنی ساعتش معلوم نیست هنوز؟
> بگید که برنامه بچینم واسش که بیرون نباشیم


 زمان : چهارم بهمن یک هزارو سیصد و نود 2 ساعت 12 تا 14
مکان : مصلی تهران

----------


## mahmod2000

احتمالا دیشب تو آب نمک خوسفیدی ها داداش :لبخند: 
پس نمازجمعه هم افتادیم

----------


## Veteran

اقایون ازمون ساعت 12 تا 16 هستش

----------


## engmmrj

> زمان : چهارم بهمن یک هزارو سیصد و نود 2 ساعت 12 تا 14
> مکان : مصلی تهران


 اگه فردا ما جا به مونیم تقصیر شماست !

----------


## mahmod2000

چهار ساعت بایدآزمون بدیم؟ :افسرده: 
یا تو این ساعتا میتونیم بیایم آزمون بدیم؟

----------


## Veteran

توی این ساعت میتونید بیاید ازمون بدید

----------


## Veteran

> اگه فردا ما جا به مونیم تقصیر شماست !


 نترس،جا نمیمونید! اطلاعات پیامک میشه !

----------


## mahdirabbani

می گم می شه برای نمونه یکی از پرسش ها را این جا بذارین که ما آشنا بشیم؟ آخه نمی دونیم چی به کجاست.

----------


## amin7x

آقا مهرداد این ایده من رو برسی کردید؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

> می گم می شه برای نمونه یکی از پرسش ها را این جا بذارین که ما آشنا بشیم؟ آخه نمی دونیم چی به کجاست.


 یکی از سوالا رو حذف کردم .
بفرمائید
*
 خروجی اسکریپت زیر چیست؟*

<?php
    $a = array('a'=>40, 1=>36, 20);
    array_rand($a);
    echo $a[0];
?>
الف) خروجی ندارد
    ب) 'a'
    ج) یک مقدار تصادفی از $a
    د) 20

----------


## dousti_design

> یکی از سوالا رو حذف کردم .
> بفرمائید
> *
>  خروجی اسکریپت زیر چیست؟*
> 
> <?php
>     $a = array('a'=>40, 1=>36, 20);
>     array_rand($a);
>     echo $a[0];
> ...


الان مثلا تو همین مورد اجازه سرچ کردن در مورد تابع array_rand رو داریم؟

----------


## mahdirabbani

سپاسگزارم.
آقا رضا شما که باید تو قرنطینه باشین :قهقهه: 
یه پرسش دیگه ازتون دارم:
زمان هر سوال چقدره؟

----------


## MMSHFE

میتونید جستجو و تحقیق کنید. حتی میتونید تقلب کنید ولی دقت کنید که هدفتون در این آزمون نباید کسب نمره بالاتر باشه چون اصلاً قرار نیست نمره ها جایی بجز به خودتون اعلام بشه. هدف اینه که نقاط قوت و ضعفتون شناسایی بشه. هم برای شما و هم برای نهاد تا بدونیم توی کدوم بخشها باید به کاربران مختلف، خدمات آموزشی ارائه کنیم و توی چه بخشهایی مشکلی ندارن و میتونن توی پروژه ها همکاری کنن.

----------


## Veteran

اقایون،یک نکته باید بگم! اونم اینکه بعد از ورود به ازمون،تحت هیچ شرایطی مرورگر رو نبندید ! چون Session ها از بین میره و دیگه شما مجاز به ورود دوباره نیستین !

----------


## Tarragon

با سلام
از دوستان خواهش می کنم این قدر اسپم نذارن توی این تاپیک(اولیش خودم) نگاه کنید تو این صفحه 3 یا 4 تا پست مفید هستش بقیه می شه بگی اسپم هستن.
اینجوری بخوایم حساب کنیم از این 51 صفحه و 2000 تا پست کمتر از 4 صفحه 100تا پست مفیده.
لطفا رعایت کنید.

----------


## MMSHFE

آزمون ساعت 12 شروع میشه. لینک هم برای دوستان ارسال شد.

----------


## mahmod2000

واسه ما که هنوز ارسال نشده جناب شهرکی

----------


## moon_sky

> سلام
> من در نهاد ثبت نام کردم( از طریق پیامک و بعد اون ارسال نام و ... به ایمیل موردنظر) ولی جوابی دریافت نکردم. 
> الان یعنی عضویتم تایید نشده؟
> برای امتحان فردا نمیتونم شرکت کنم؟


منتظر جوابم !!

----------


## Jarvis

> منتظر جوابم !!


 در این مورد باید از طریق پیغام خصوصی با آقای شهرکی صحبت کنید

----------


## Jarvis

دلم نیومد اینو نگم!
یکی از دلایلی که آمار پست های این تاپیک اینقدر زیاد شده یک سری سوالات شخصی هستش!
قصد جسارت ندارم ولی الان آقا امین فرمودند :



> با سلام
> آقای شهرکی زمان شروع آزمون رو زده 12:23:20 !
> درسته؟!


خب الان این سوال به نظر من ربطی به بقیه ی اعضا نداره و همونطور هم که خودتون آقای شهرکی رو مورد خطاب قرار دادید به آقای شهرکی مربوط میشه...
پس نتیجه میگیریم پیغام خصوصی رو برای این گذاشتن که خیلی راحت مسائل و سوالات رو بین خودمون مطرح کنیم!

معذرت میخوام که اینو میگم ولی سعی کنیم اینجا توی این تاپیک بیشتر مسائلی رو مطرح کنیم و به خاطرش پست بزنیم که به اولا به همه ی اعضا مربوط باشه و دوما ارزش پست زدن داشته باشه!

ممنون از همکاریتون.

----------


## Veteran

ببینید دوستان،ازمون از 12 تا 4 هستش ! حالا اقای شخیله دیشب سیستم رو که داشتن تست میکردن به اشتباه زمان رو 12:23 زدن.
الان زمانش درست شد،میتونید وارد بشید.

----------


## engmmrj

متاسفانه به دلیل راست چین نکردن سوال ها ، سوال ها خوانا نیست !!

----------


## dousti_design

> متاسفانه به دلیل راست چین نکردن سوال ها ، سوال ها خوانا نیست !!


 من کپی میکنم تو ورد میخونم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## engmmrj

> من کپی میکنم تو ورد میخونم


روش خوبیه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی وقتی سیستم آزمون نهاد اینجوری باشه دیگه . . . !!

----------


## Veteran

> روش خوبیه 
> ولی وقتی سیستم آزمون نهاد اینجوری باشه دیگه . . . !!


حالا شما به بزرگی خودتون ببخشین! دیشب ی سری مشکلات پیش اومد،دیگه این ی مورد از قلم افتاد،بنده عذر میخوام.

----------


## sadegh1362

سلام 
من به هیچ وجه نمیتونم وارد آزمون بشم 
رمز رو میزنم میگه ورودی اشتباه است
باید چیکار کنم 
مرورگر رو هم  یک بار باز کردم؟....

----------


## engmmrj

سوال 17 مشکل داره ! یک گزینه 2 بار تکرار شده  :قهقهه:

----------


## Veteran

> سلام 
> من به هیچ وجه نمیتونم وارد آزمون بشم 
> رمز رو میزنم میگه ورودی اشتباه است
> باید چیکار کنم 
> مرورگر رو هم  یک بار باز کردم؟....


 ازمون رو انتخاب کنید(Radio) توی ستون ردیف
پسورد رو وارد کتید با دقت
وارد بشید.
اگر مشکلی پیش اومد،بیاید یاهو sir_sobhan@yahoo.com

----------


## Tarragon

با سلام
عزیزان این دفعه ی اوله که آزمون داره برگزار می شه قبول کنید همیشه نسخه اولیه نسخه عالی ای نیست اون که مایکرسافته بعد از یه مدت یه سرویس پک می ده بیرون چه برسه به اینجا! حالا صبر کنید انشالله آزمون بعدی کاملا درست می شه.

----------


## engmmrj

> با سلام
> عزیزان این دفعه ی اوله که آزمون داره برگزار می شه قبول کنید همیشه نسخه اولیه نسخه عالی ای نیست اون که مایکرسافته بعد از یه مدت یه سرویس پک می ده بیرون چه برسه به اینجا! حالا صبر کنید انشالله آزمون بعدی کاملا درست می شه.


 مایکروسافت مشکل چپ چین راست چین نداره  :قهقهه:

----------


## h.rezaee

جناب شهرکی اگه مشکل rtl برای سوال ها بر طرف می شد خیلی خوب بود، بعضی از سوال ها رو متوجه نمیشم.

----------


## engmmrj

> دوما : اگر یکم دقت کنید شما همینارو توی notepad بزنید همین شکلی می شه پس اونا هم این مشکل رو دارند.


به این کار میگن توجیح یک کار اشتباه !



> بهرحال اگر خیلی دوست دارید بگید سیستم مشکل داره شما خودتون سیستم رو می نوشتید که این مشکلات هم نباشه.


تا وقتی میشه از اسکریپت های آماده استفاد کرد چرا بیایم از اول اینکارو انجام بدیم ! به قول استاد شهرکی تا وقتی یک چرخ داریم و اون چرخ دست کار می کند چرا بیایم اون چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کنیم ؟!

----------


## Tarragon

> مایکروسافت مشکل چپ چین راست چین نداره


اسم این چیه؟!



> تا وقتی میشه از اسکریپت های آماده استفاد کرد چرا بیایم از اول اینکارو انجام بدیم ! به قول استاد شهرکی تا وقتی یک چرخ داریم و اون چرخ دست کار می کند چرا بیایم اون چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کنیم ؟!


می بینیید که چرخ ساخته شده یخوره مشکل داره! حالا اگر شما اجازه بدید تو ورژن بعدی چرخمون رفع مشکل بشه آگر نمی دید که هیچی !

----------


## engmmrj

> اسم این چیه؟!
> 
> می بینیید که چرخ ساخته شده یخوره مشکل داره! حالا اگر شما اجازه بدید تو ورژن بعدی چرخمون رفع مشکل بشه آگر نمی دید که هیچی !


بهتره شخص اشتباه کننده جواب بده نه شما !

----------


## Veteran

> بهتره شخص اشتباه کننده جواب بده نه شما !


 بنده عرض کردم،دیشب یکسری مشکلات پیش اومد و این مورد رو فراموش کردیم؛حالا شما با این قضیه کنار بیا،تا بعدا این مشکل رو برطرف کنیم.
اگر هم کنار نمیای و میخوای بحث بکنی،ازمون نده،من به رضا میگم شمارو به عنوان یک فوق حرفه ایی معرفی بکنه و بگه که ایشون نیاز به ازمون نداشتن و نفر اول ازمون اعلام هستند
ی سری سوالات نیاز RTL و یک سری ها LTR دارند،این مورد رو پیش بینی نکردیم و نمیدونستیم.
نسخه بعد درست میشه.

----------


## mahmod2000

آقا موقع آزمون  با firebug  توی source code بگردید دنبال کلاس .tblques   و این رو بهش قابلیت direction:rtl  بدید
حل میشه مشکل

----------


## engmmrj

سوال 69 جوابش بین گزینه ها نیست !  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vahid78

من نشستم تستا را زدم بعدش اتمام ازمون که زدم پرت شدم بیرون :|‌:|‌:|

----------


## Veteran

> من نشستم تستا را زدم بعدش اتمام ازمون که زدم پرت شدم بیرون :|‌:|‌:|


 سیستم مثه خودم مقداری عصبیه ! شما ببخش  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اطلاعات ثبت شده،نگران نباشید

----------


## Dead Space

یه سری مشکلات واقعا ابتدایی در آزمون بود که امیدوارم دیگه نبینیم این مشکلات رو.
بعد از ثبت نهایی به صفحه لاگین برگشتم اما خوب دوستمون میگه اطلاعات ثبت شده.

----------


## Tarragon

دوستان پس از تموم شدن آزمون با زدن رمز خودشون می تونن چک کنن که ثبت شده یا نه!

----------


## silencer

سلام، چرا ادم باید هر روز تاپیک رو بخونه ؟ واقعا چرا؟؟چند روز پیش که تاپیک رو خوندم  نوشته بودیدهر کس خواست روز جمعه هر ساعتی   میتونه شرکت کنه؟ 
من تازه از مسافرت اومدم  وقت نکردم 2 صفحه اخر تاپیک رو بخونم، من به امید اینکه میتونم هر ساعت که خواستم شرکت کنم ساعت 5 به نت وصل شدم و میبینم وقت ازمون تموم شده، نمیتونستید حداقل توی اس ام اس ها بگید زمان ازمون تا ساعت 4 هست فقط گفتید شروع ازمون ساعت 12؟ من از کجا باید میدونستم نظرتون عوض میشه؟

----------


## thacker

راست میگه... 
منم  10 دقیقه به 4 اومدم تند تند چند تا سوال جواب دادم و تا آخرشو نخوندم

----------


## dousti_design

من هم ساعت حدود 1 کار فوری برام پیش اومد رفتم. سوالای آخر بی پاسخ موند.
به نظر من http://notice.itadmins.ir/ رو آپدیت نگه دارید همه نیان اینجا تو تاپیک داستان بخونن! با این همه spam

----------


## rezaonline.net

سلام دوستان
تاریخ آزمون تا ساعت 24 امشب تمدید شد .
کسانیکه لاگین کرده بودند و پاسخی ثبت نشده بود ، دوباره میتونن آزمون بدن .
5 نفر از کاربران هم به بیش از ده سوال پاسخ نداده بودند ، اگر تمایل داشتند پیغام بدند تا دسترسی بدم دوباره بتونن آزمون بدن .
با تشکر

----------


## rezaonline.net

نام ها کاربری 
*NOVINSITE24*

* RZG1368*

*SMSOFTBPT*

با بنده تماس بگیرن از طریق پیام خصوصی .

----------


## mahdirabbani

از کجا بدونیم ثبت شده یا نه؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> از کجا بدونیم ثبت شده یا نه؟


رمزتو بزن دوباره وارد شو.میگه قبلا شرکت کردی

----------


## mahdirabbani

والا من پس از آزمون یه بار رمز را زدم وارد شد و یه بار دیگه زدم گفت شما قبلا آزمون داده اید. :گیج:

----------


## Veteran

ببینید دوستان
وقتی شما وارد ازمون میشید با ازمون میدید یا نمیدید.اگر ندادید ( اتمام ازمون نزدید)
دیگه مجاز به ورود دوباره نیستید.
توی امتحانات مدرسه، دانشگاه،اگر برگه سفید بدید، دوباره میزارن امتحان بدید؟
ادعا هم نکردیم بی نقص بوده کارمون،اما انتظار داریم شما کمک کنید تا کوبیدن، ماهم بلدیم بکوبیم، چه بسا بهتر از شما.
پس اگر موردی هست، به اقای شیخله یا من اطلاع بدید.

----------


## rash44

سلام
من هم سوالات رو جواب دادم و اتمام آزمون رو زدم . مجددا برای یکبار آزمون باز شد و هیچ کدام از جواب های من ثبت نشده بود و برای بار دوم دیگه باز نشد

----------


## navid3d_69

امتحان بعد نبود فقط مشکل rtl بود که اونم یه جورایی می شد حل کرد ولی اطلاع رسانی ضعیف بود من دیشب ساعت 11:15 دقیقه تازیه فهمیدم امتحانه و با رضا صحبت کردم امتحان دادم توند توند هی هم میگفت زود بده سشن بسته نشه : دی ولی خوب بود باید برای بعد ها سعی کنیم که بهتر بشه حتما

----------


## Tarragon

با سلام
آقا نتایج چی شد؟

----------


## sh.n.n786

> اما انتظار داریم شما کمک کنید تا کوبیدن، ماهم بلدیم بکوبیم، چه بسا بهتر از شما.


آهان, فکر کنم یادت اومد همینو میخواهستم بشنوم  :چشمک:

----------


## rezaonline.net

دوستانی که میخوان بدونن نتایج آزمونشون چه طور بوده ایمیلشون رو با پیغام خصوصی بفرستن برام

----------


## MMSHFE

نیازی نیست. فردا ایمیل همه اعضا رو در اختیار مدیران دپارتمان مربوطه میگذارم.

----------


## ***BiDaK***



----------


## Dead Space

دقیقا از ساعت ۱ که آزمون شروع شد تا ۳:۳۰ ظهر من داشتم تست ها رو میزدم.در پایان ثبت هم زدم و اومدم به صفحه لاگین.
امروز که به آقا رضا پیغام دادن میگن امتحان شما ثبت نشده.
 :لبخند:

----------


## Yashar1989

سلام
عکس پرسنلی هم فرستادم
اما هیچ ایمیلی دریافت نکردم

----------


## MMSHFE

ایمیل نمیاد. اطلاعات براتون پیامک میشه. اگه دریافت نکردین، شاید بخاطر این باشه که پیامک تبلیغاتی رو روی خطتون غیرفعال کردین.

----------


## Yashar1989

> ایمیل نمیاد. اطلاعات براتون پیامک میشه. اگه دریافت نکردین، شاید بخاطر این باشه که پیامک تبلیغاتی رو روی خطتون غیرفعال کردین.


 غیرفعال بود
فعال کردم
پیامک زدم
بعد پیامک اومد که عکسو ایمیل کن
بعد که عکس پرسنلی رو فرستادم دیگه هیچی دریافت نکردم

----------


## MMSHFE

مجدداً ارسال شد.

----------


## Yashar1989

> مجدداً ارسال شد.


ممنون 
انجام شد

----------


## mahdirabbani

پس نتیجه ی آزمون چی شد؟ :متفکر:

----------


## rezaonline.net

مهرداد جان ، شما بیا یه جاشو درست کن .
اگر قراره چیزی هماهنگ بشه شما زحمتشو بکش .
در مورد آزمون هم به پیشنهاد آقا سبحان اینترنتی برگذار شد و اسکریپتشو خودشون نوشتن که البته ضعف هایی داشت .
بنده در جریان بودم که ایشون مشغله زیادی داشتن بهرحال پیش اومده دیگه.



> حد اقل تجربه برگزاری 100 تا ازمون شهری دارم با برنامه تستا


:)

در ضمن شما هم جزو هیئت مدیره هستید ، پس بهتره شمام یه حرکتی انجام بدید .

----------


## MMSHFE

متأسفانه این هفته تماماً درگیر راه اندازی شرکت بودم و چند جا صحبت کردم تا اینکه بالأخره توی برج IT شیراز یکسری صحبتها شد و مکان مناسب و درخور شأنمون بود ولی در آخرین لحظه گفتن باید تا آخر این هفته صبر کنیم تا قیمت جدید رو از دفتر تهران استعلام کنن و همینجوری با همون قیمت قبلی قرار بود حدود 7 میلیون تومان پول پیش بدیم که گویا قراره بیشتر هم بشه. لطفاً اجازه بدین یکم ذهن خودم شخصاً آروم بشه و شرکت شیراز رو راه بندازیم. بنده به نوبه خودم قول میدم این ناهماهنگیها کم بشه. البته تو این مدت بیکار ننشستم و کارهای قسمت عضویت سایت نهاد که قوانین قراره داخلش قرار بگیره و اعضا بتونن حق عضویت رو پرداخت کنن و پیگیریهای لازم رو انجام بدن و بتونن در هر لحظه، گزارش حق عضویتها و میزان مشارکتشون در سود شرکت و... رو پیگیری کنن رو انجام دادم تا روال ثبت نام دیگه از این پیچیدگی خارج بشه و همه چیز مکانیزه بشه. ازطرفی با یک وکیل خبره در زمینه مسائل شرکتها و ادارات هم صحبت کردم و قراره بعنوان وکیل و مشاور حقوقی نهاد، باهامون همکاری داشته باشن. قبول دارم که آزمون اون طوری که باید، برگزار نشد. من آزمون رو ندیدم چطور برگزار میشه یا کدش به چه صورته ولی حداقل نظر شخصی من این بود که به دلیل طولانی بودن زمان برگزاری آزمون، یک فکری برای Expire نشده Session کاربران بشه چون گویا فقط کسانی که Session اونها منقضی نشده تونستن آزمون بدن. ازطرف دیگه ضرورتی نداره که تا وقتی فرد، دکمه پایان آزمون رو با موفقیت کلیک نکرده، دیگه نتونه وارد سیستم بشه. درواقع وظیفه ماست که جلوی کپی شدن سؤالات رو با هر روشی که صلاح میدونیم بگیریم (مثلاً تبدیل به عکس کنیم تا مشکل RTL و... هم از بین بره). اما بهرحال اولین تجربه برگزاری آزمون بود و خوب بعنوان شروع، خیلی هم بد نبوده. پیشنهاد من اینه که چون هدف آزمون، تعیین سطح و اعلام نمرات توی بورد و اعلان عمومی نیست و صرفاً میخوایم بدونیم تو چه زمینه هایی نیاز به آموزش هست و تو چه زمینه هایی تخصص کافی رو اعضا دارن که پروژه بهشون بدیم، اعضا بتونن تا وقتی که با موفقیت نتیجه شون ثبت نشده، هر چند بار که بخوان وارد آزمون بشن و البته ترتیبی اتخاذ بشه که هربار، سؤالات متفاوت یا حداقل ترتیب گزینه ها تغییر کنه.
شما هم آقا مهرداد عزیز، لطفاً مثل گذشته صبور باشین. من که مثلاً مدیرعامل هستم، هنوز نسخه اساسنامه به دستم نرسیده (البته دیدم و امضا کردم ولی نسخه اصلی دست آقای زراسوند هست که بخاطر بدنیا اومدن دخترشون، چند روزی در دسترس نیستن). ببینید این مسائل بالأخره خواه ناخواه پیش میاد و نباید بخاطر چنین مشکلات کوچکی، کلاً همه چیز رو بهم بریزیم. ضمناً پیشنهاد میکنم این حرفها رو توی Notice مطرح کنید. اعلام عمومی اونها وجهه خوبی نداره.
اون عبارت «یا من یا آقا مهرداد» که از بنده نقل قول کردین رو هم بخاطر این بیشتر بکار میبرم که درحال حاضر سه نفر هیئت مؤسس داریم که کارها باید با هماهنگی اونها انجام بشه و آقای زراسوند همونطور که گفتم، چند روزی Not Responding هستن و کارها باید با بنده یا شما هماهنگ بشه. هیئت مدیره که متشکل از مدیران دپارتمانهاست، هنوز به هماهنگی لازم نرسیدن چون مشغول برگزاری آزمون و کسب شناخت از اعضای خودشون هستن. ازطرف دیگه یک گلایه از اعضای محترم هم باید داشته باشم. اینهمه ما رو متهم به کم کاری میکنید، کدوم یکی از اعضا ایده هاشون رو مطرح کردن؟ آقای ناطقی فایل ایده های اعضا رو برام فرستادن و تو این مدت بجز اونهایی که توی شیراز صحبت شد، فقط دو تا ایده مطرح شده که یکیش اینقدر فضایی و توی شرایط مدینه فاضله بوده که با چندتا شرکت و برنامه نویس خارجی توی کانادا و امریکا و استرالیا و... هم که صحبت میکردم، میگفتن این پروژه رو اگه توی دانشگاه هاروارد و بوستون و استانفورد و... هم بخوایم اجرا کنیم، 10 سال زمان میبره! یکی دیگه هم تا حالا حداقل بیش از 20 مورد رو خودم سراغ دارم که توی همین ایران خودمون اجرا شده.
آقا مهرداد، شما هم مثل بنده عضو هیئت مؤسس هستین. اگه احساس میکنید کاری اشتباهه، دخالت کنید. نرم افزار تستا رو در اختیار دپارتمانها بگذارین و مقید کنید با اون نرم افزار آزمون برگزار بشه. من نمیگم نرم افزار آزمون طراحی شده واقعاً ناکارآمد بوده چون از نزدیک شاهد زحمتهای آقا سبحان بودم و همینجا رسماً ازشون تشکر میکنم چون حداقل بیکار ننشستن و قطعاً اگه اعلام میشد نرم افزار بهتری آماده داریم، وقتشون رو صرف این کار اونهم رایگان نمیکردن. توی نشست شیراز صحبت آزمون بود. چرا اونجا صحبت نکردیم/نکردین که چنین نرم افزاری آماده هست؟ چرا بعدش که قرار شد آزمون طراحی بشه و آقا رضا گفتن سبحان داره روش کار میکنه، همونجا نخواستین با TeamViewer ببینید نرم افزار چطور کار میکنه و کارآمد هست یا باید تستا رو بجاش بگذاریم؟ ازطرف دیگه، چرا دپارتمانها از هیئت مؤسس نپرسیدن که ما میخوایم آزمون برگزار کنیم، شما نرم افزار دارین یا خودمون طراحی کنیم؟ مگه هیئت مؤسس فقط کارش دوندگیهای اداریه؟ ما که تا حالا حدود 30 میلیون تومان خرج کارهای اداری و... کردیم و احتمالاً برای دفتر شیراز هم 10 میلیون دیگه باید بدیم و اینکار رو حتماً انجام میدیم چون به راهمون ایمان داریم، فوقش اینه که یکی دو میلیون دیگه میدادیم و نرم افزار کاملی که از قبل نوشته شده رو میخریدیم یا میدادیم برحسب نیازمون بنویسن.
بخدا خسته شدم از بس گلایه یکطرفه شنیدم. باور کنید ما هم دل پُری داریم ولی چیزی نمیگیم چون میگذاریم به حساب اول راه بودن ولی صبر هم حدی داره دیگه. دیگ صبر ما خیلی بزرگه ولی همه میدونن که دیگ بزرگ اگه سر بره یا بترکه، آسیبش خیلی بیشتر از دیگچه هاست (به کسی بر نخوره، قصد توهین ندارم). از یکطرف میگین چرا کار پخته نیست و هیچ چیزی معلوم نیست و ازطرف دیگه بجای اینکه بگذارین تمرکزمون روی برنامه ها باشه، باید هرروز به تاپیک سر بزنیم ببینیم کسی محیط تاپیک رو به خنده بازار تبدیل نکرده باشه. اعضایی که مشکلات رو میدونن چیه، میان میگن چی شد؟ چیکار کردین؟ چرا کاری نمیشه و اونوقت یک عده هم که منتظر فرصت هستن، میان رو اعصاب بقیه اسکی میرن و همه رو دلسرد میکنن. اونوقت ما هم که باید تمام وقت دنبال راه اندازی شعبه و کارهای قانونی و حقوقی و این حرفها باشیم، باید بیایم بشینیم دوباره روضه بخونیم و دلداری بدیم که آقا درست میشه. خانم اینطوری که بنظر میاد نیست. بخدا برنامه داریم. آقایون/خانوما هر کسی ذره ای در اهداف نهاد شک داره، بسلامت. شده فقط هیئت مدیره و هیئت مؤسس باقی بمونن، این نهاد راه میفته. هرکی میخواد بره، جلوشو نگرفتیم. به هیچ کس هم نمیگیم کی مونده و کی رفته. ولی خواهشاً هرکس موند، دیگه رو اعصاب نباشه.
تو این هفته حداقل به 15-10 جای مختلف تو شیراز سر زدم برای مکان مناسب شرکت که درخور وجهه نهاد باشه و ازطرفی سکوت لازم برای تولید پکیجهای آموزشی رو داشته باشه. خدا شاهده هرجا هم رفتم صحبت کردم گفتم آقا پولش مهم نیست. کیفیت فضا مهمه که اگه پس فردا خواستیم اعضای نهاد رو دوباره تو شیراز جمع کنیم، دنبال سالن نباشیم و فضای شرکت خودمون اتاق کنفرانس و... داشته باشه. با مؤسسه رسانه های دیجیتال به توافق رسیدیم برای همکاری. با دانشگاهها و شوراهای شهر داریم صحبت میکنیم (به لطف خانم جعفری) که آموزشهای تخصصی دانشجویان و کلاً بحث جامعه الکترونیک که دولت دنبالشه رو به نهاد بسپرن. میخوایم با سرعت به سمت این اهداف بزرگ حرکت کنیم، اونوقت برخی اعضا تحمل یکسری مشکلات جزئی توی اولین آزمونی که برگزار کردیم رو ندارن. آقا بخدا اولین آزمون سازمان سنجش کل کشور هم منظم نبود.
-----
خسته ام. خسته تر از همیشه. چه آخر شبی ساختین برامون خداییش. دم همه تون گرم. خوب خستگی رو از تن آدم در میارین!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تقسیم کار بشه
مسولیت سپرده بشه
مسئولیت ها سنگین و وقت گیر به دوش همه ما سپرده بشه

کارهای ثبتی و قوانین قبل از ثبت یا اقدام دفتری محضری با هیئت موسس مشورت بشه
هماهنگی ها بیشتر بشه
تصمیم ها گروهی گرفته بشه
نظرخواهی بشه
انشا الله
همه چیزحل میشه
چیزی که داره از ا هدر میره زمان و اعتبارمون هست
شک نکنید اونقدری که من به فکر این نهاد بودم و هستم کمتر کسی بوده و هست
پس حرف های من نشونه اعتراض یا عجله نیست
حس میکنم مشکل هست و بین کردم

صبر پیشه میکنم انش الله حل بشه مسائل

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

انشا الله مسائل رفع بشه
فک کنم وقتش باشه یک بخش اضافه کنیم به notic که یک دیوار عمومی باشه که همه بتونند پست بفرستند
این تاپیک هم اگه دسترسی دارید و اجازه میدند یک خروجی ازش بگیریم و واسه همیشه قفل بشه و فقط یک سری اهداف و لینک های ارتباطی ازش باقی بمونه و یک history بمونه از ایران نهاد

برای اضافه کردن این بخش ها هم خودم اقدام میکنم سورس notic و نمیدونم از کی باید بگیرم تا شروع به کار کنم
موافق هستید ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

سورس لازم نیست چون قراره بازنویسی بشه. مستندات و توضیحات لازم (و اگه نیاز بود، سورس کد) رو از آقای ناطقی تحویل بگیرین (شناسه کاربری sh.n.n786) ترجیحاً با Yii بنویسید (اگه نشد هم مهم نیست - ولی Documentation کامل داشته باشه که بعداً سر فرصت با Yii بازنویسی بشه).

----------


## dousti_design

> انشا الله مسائل رفع بشه
> فک کنم وقتش باشه یک بخش اضافه کنیم به notic که یک دیوار عمومی باشه که همه بتونند پست بفرستند
> این تاپیک هم اگه دسترسی دارید و اجازه میدند یک خروجی ازش بگیریم و واسه همیشه قفل بشه و فقط یک سری اهداف و لینک های ارتباطی ازش باقی بمونه و یک history بمونه از ایران نهاد
> 
> برای اضافه کردن این بخش ها هم خودم اقدام میکنم سورس notic و نمیدونم از کی باید بگیرم تا شروع به کار کنم
> موافق هستید ؟


مهرداد جان کمک خواستی بهم بگو

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> مهرداد جان کمک خواستی بهم بگو


چشم حتما
کسی هست phonegap کار کرده باشه ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

من یه مدت کار کردم ولی وقتی دیدم Adobe اون رو خرید دیگه دنبالش نکردم و وقتی هم دیدم مایکروسافت Adobe رو خرید، تصمیمم برای برگشت بهش هم منتفی شد! منظورم این نیست که خوب نیست. منظورم اینه که دیگه امنیت نداره و ممکنه کد Spy توی برنامه نهایی Inject کنه (از مایکروسافت بعید نیست). بعلاوه برنامه iOS و Android که توسط محصول مایکروسافت تولید شده باشه، چی از آب در میاد معلوم نیست.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

برنامه موبایلاین سایت و یک بررسی کنید و همینجا جواب بدید
http://tapus.ir/

----------


## qartalonline

دوستان کم کم دیگه برنامه ها و وظایف رو آماده و مشخص کنید تا به امید خدا از شنبه شروع کنیم. 
از همه دوستان بابت تاخیری که به خاطر امتحانات من پیش امد معذت میخوام از این به بعد با قدرت ادامه میدیم.

----------


## silencer

سلام،من هم کار کردم اخیرا،اگه خواستی کدهاش رو ببینی فرمت .apk رو به zip تبدیل کنی حله.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

برنامه ی این هفته چیه؟

----------


## qartalonline

آقای شهرکی الان برنامه چیه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

امشب داشتم با مدیر این سایت، تلفنی صحبت میکردم و صحبتهایی رو مطرح کردن که اگه منصف باشیم، باید تاحدودی حق رو به ایشون بدیم. اهم صحبتهای ایشون که میشه به نوعی دفاع از سیستم قیمتگذاریشون محسوب کرد، موارد زیر بود:

1- ایشون روی فروش انبوه سیستمشون حساب کردن و طبیعتاً اگه پروژه اختصاصی باشه، قیمت فرق میکنه. اینکه ما توی نهاد میگیم برنامه نویسان با قیمت پایین کار نکنن، مربوط میشه به پروژه های اختصاصی و طبیعتاً انتظار نداریم یکنفر برنامه حسابداری بنویسه و یک میلیون نسخه بخواد بفروشه و حساب کرده زحمتش برای این پروژه، جوری بوده که انتظار 100 میلیون تومان درآمد در یک سال رو ازش داشته و اونوقت بیاد از هر مشتری 100 میلیون تومان بگیره. منظورم اینه که سیستم قیمت گذاری فروش انبوه با پروژه اختصاصی فرق میکنه وگرنه شرکت KONAMI باید برای هر نسخه از بازی PES حداقل 10 هزار دلار قیمت میگذاشت (بماند که مایکروسافت چنین کارهایی میکنه  :چشمک: )

2- محصول ایشون، یک محصول ثبت شده ایرانیه که انصافاً کپی برداری و ترجمه فروشگاههای خارجی نبوده و انتظار داشتن ایران نهاد با توجه به هدف و شعارش، از اینگونه محصولات حمایت کنه نه اینکه اونها رو بکوبه!

3- یکی از مهمترین سیاستهای ایران نهاد این بوده و هست و خواهد بود که قرار نیست جلوی هیچ ارگانی قرار بگیریم و در سیاستهای هیچ فرد یا شرکتی دخالت کنیم. بنابراین، منبعد لطفاً اگه هرگونه مشکلی در سیاستهای فرد یا شرکتی دیدین، تقاضا میکنم به این اصل ایران نهاد پایبند باشین و ابتدا با خود اون فرد یا شرکت صحبت کنید و حرفهاش رو بشنوید و بعد تصمیم بگیرین و قضاوت کنید. حتی بعد از اینکه مشخص شد سیاستهاشون بنظر ما اشتباهه، حق نداریم با آبروشون بازی کنیم و سیاه نمایی کنیم. البته سایتهایی مثل پونیشا و پارس کدرز هم از این قاعده مستثنی نیستن و به هیچ کدومشون توهین نمیکنیم و سیاستهای کاریشون در جای خودش محترمه و اگه بنظر ما اشتباهه، بجای اینکه اونها رو بکوبیم، باید اینقدر در ایران نهاد خوب فعالیت کنیم که همه جذب سیاست کاری و اشتغالزایی و درآمدزایی ایران نهاد بشن.

4- قیمتی که این سایت ارائه کرده، قیمت پایه سیستمه (در کمترین حالت امکانات) و برحسب امکاناتی که مشتری ممکنه بخواد اضافه بشه یا براش کدنویسی بشه، ممکنه قیمت تا مرز 1.5 یا 2 میلیون تومان هم برای اون مشتری خاص افزایش پیدا کنه، کمااینکه به گفته ایشون، قیمت قالب اختصاصی 300 هزار تومانه (یعنی چیزی حدود 2 برابر قیمت خود سیستم پایه). فکر نمیکنم این سیستم کاری اشکالی داشته باشه و CMSهای بزرگی مثل ParsCMS هم از همین حالت استفاده میکنن و هرکس، به اندازه ای که امکانات میخواد، پول میده و مزیتش هم اینه که یک نفر با 150 هزار تومان هم میتونه فروشگاه داشته باشه و باز هم تأکید میکنم، این خیلی فرق داره با اینکه یکنفر بیاد بگه من یک فروشگاه میخوام و برام کدنویسی کنید (اختصاصی - حتی با امکانات کم) و بهش قیمت 150 هزار تومان بدیم.

5- از اونجا که ایشون هم ساکن شیراز هستن، امیدوارم این Contact نه چندان دلچسب اولیه، روزنه ای باشه برای ارتباط بیشتر ایران نهاد با ایشون و شرکتشون و تجربه ای که در زمینه فعالیت در حوزه IT در شهر شیراز دارن. صمیمانه از همه دوستان تقاضا دارم بیشتر به دنبال جذب دوستان جدید باشیم تا دشمن تراشی (دشمنها خودشون ما رو پیدا میکنن، ما دیگه دنبالشون نباشیم).

----------


## MMSHFE

> آقای شهرکی الان برنامه چیه؟


 دپارتمان گرافیک ظرف همین هفته قالب PSD سایت اصلی نهاد رو آماده میکنن و تحویلتون داده میشه تا تبدیل به قالب HTML و CSS و... بشه و کدنویسیش رو شروع کنیم. نتایج آزمون شما به کجا رسید؟

راستی، تو همین یکی دو روز هم سیستم اتاق گفتگوی آنلاین نهاد هم با قابلیتهای خوبی مثل درج کلیپ و تشخیص خودکار و Syntax Highlighting برای درج کد و... به لطف زحمتهای آقا مهرداد و با کمی ریزه کاریهای بنده، آماده میشه و میتونید استفاده کنید.

----------


## labkhandshop

> امشب داشتم با مدیر این سایت، تلفنی صحبت میکردم و صحبتهایی رو مطرح کردن که اگه منصف باشیم، باید تاحدودی حق رو به ایشون بدیم. اهم صحبتهای ایشون که میشه به نوعی دفاع از سیستم قیمتگذاریشون محسوب کرد، موارد زیر بود:
> 
> 1- ایشون روی فروش انبوه سیستمشون حساب کردن و طبیعتاً اگه پروژه اختصاصی باشه، قیمت فرق میکنه. اینکه ما توی نهاد میگیم برنامه نویسان با قیمت پایین کار نکنن، مربوط میشه به پروژه های اختصاصی و طبیعتاً انتظار نداریم یکنفر برنامه حسابداری بنویسه و یک میلیون نسخه بخواد بفروشه و حساب کرده زحمتش برای این پروژه، جوری بوده که انتظار 100 میلیون تومان درآمد در یک سال رو ازش داشته و اونوقت بیاد از هر مشتری 100 میلیون تومان بگیره. منظورم اینه که سیستم قیمت گذاری فروش انبوه با پروژه اختصاصی فرق میکنه وگرنه شرکت KONAMI باید برای هر نسخه از بازی PES حداقل 10 هزار دلار قیمت میگذاشت (بماند که مایکروسافت چنین کارهایی میکنه )
> 
> 2- محصول ایشون، یک محصول ثبت شده ایرانیه که انصافاً کپی برداری و ترجمه فروشگاههای خارجی نبوده و انتظار داشتن ایران نهاد با توجه به هدف و شعارش، از اینگونه محصولات حمایت کنه نه اینکه اونها رو بکوبه!
> 
> 3- یکی از مهمترین سیاستهای ایران نهاد این بوده و هست و خواهد بود که قرار نیست جلوی هیچ ارگانی قرار بگیریم و در سیاستهای هیچ فرد یا شرکتی دخالت کنیم. بنابراین، منبعد لطفاً اگه هرگونه مشکلی در سیاستهای فرد یا شرکتی دیدین، تقاضا میکنم به این اصل ایران نهاد پایبند باشین و ابتدا با خود اون فرد یا شرکت صحبت کنید و حرفهاش رو بشنوید و بعد تصمیم بگیرین و قضاوت کنید. حتی بعد از اینکه مشخص شد سیاستهاشون بنظر ما اشتباهه، حق نداریم با آبروشون بازی کنیم و سیاه نمایی کنیم. البته سایتهایی مثل پونیشا و پارس کدرز هم از این قاعده مستثنی نیستن و به هیچ کدومشون توهین نمیکنیم و سیاستهای کاریشون در جای خودش محترمه و اگه بنظر ما اشتباهه، بجای اینکه اونها رو بکوبیم، باید اینقدر در ایران نهاد خوب فعالیت کنیم که همه جذب سیاست کاری و اشتغالزایی و درآمدزایی ایران نهاد بشن.
> 
> 4- قیمتی که این سایت ارائه کرده، قیمت پایه سیستمه (در کمترین حالت امکانات) و برحسب امکاناتی که مشتری ممکنه بخواد اضافه بشه یا براش کدنویسی بشه، ممکنه قیمت تا مرز 1.5 یا 2 میلیون تومان هم برای اون مشتری خاص افزایش پیدا کنه، کمااینکه به گفته ایشون، قیمت قالب اختصاصی 300 هزار تومانه (یعنی چیزی حدود 2 برابر قیمت خود سیستم پایه). فکر نمیکنم این سیستم کاری اشکالی داشته باشه و CMSهای بزرگی مثل ParsCMS هم از همین حالت استفاده میکنن و هرکس، به اندازه ای که امکانات میخواد، پول میده و مزیتش هم اینه که یک نفر با 150 هزار تومان هم میتونه فروشگاه داشته باشه و باز هم تأکید میکنم، این خیلی فرق داره با اینکه یکنفر بیاد بگه من یک فروشگاه میخوام و برام کدنویسی کنید (اختصاصی - حتی با امکانات کم) و بهش قیمت 150 هزار تومان بدیم.
> ...


با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز  ( برنامه نویس )

مدیریت وبسایت لبخند هستم و باعث خوشبختی بنده است که اینجا عضو شدم اما ای کاش اولین پستم را برای استارت در جای دیگه میزدم .

ضمن سپاس از جناب شهرکی بنده و تیمم خوشحال میشیم عضو کوچکی در ایران نهاد باشیم ... حال چه در زمینه برنامه نویسی چه در زمینه های دیگر که از دستمون بر بیات و ما را قابل بدونید .

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
ببخشید حق عضویت هاچی شد؟زمان اجرا و جمع آوری اون مشخص شده؟چه زمانی؟
دفتر شیراز چی شد؟

----------


## MMSHFE

اجازه بدین تا وقتی قطعی نشده، صحبتی نکنم. فقط همینقدر میتونم بگم که هرجور شده همین هفته دفتر شیراز بطور قطع راه اندازی میشه. قوانین و نحوه اخذ حق عضویت و سیستم گزارش میزان مشارکت اعضا در سود و... هم مشخص شده و به محض مستقر شدن در محل شرکت، کارهای آپلود کردن و تست و رفع اشکال سایت اصلی نهاد و درج قوانین و سیستم عضو گیری و... رو شروع میکنم. دپارتمان گرافیک دارن روی طرح PSD قالب نهایی کار میکنن و تا آخر این هفته باید تحویلش بدن تا دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت قالب HTML و CSS و JS و... رو آماده کنه.

----------


## SONITAJ

> اجازه بدین تا وقتی قطعی نشده، صحبتی نکنم.


هرجور شما صلاح می دونید.اختیار ما هم دست شماست آقای شهرکی

----------


## qartalonline

> نتایج آزمون شما به کجا رسید؟


آزمون در حال برگزاری هستش و سه شنبه یعنی 15 بهمن تموم میشه سعی میکنم حداکثر تا پنجشنبه 17 بهمن نتایج آزمون رو در اختیارتون قرار بدم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نمرت آزمون دپارتمان PHP در سامانه قرار داده شد

----------


## Jarvis

> امشب داشتم با مدیر این سایت، تلفنی صحبت میکردم و صحبتهایی رو مطرح کردن که اگه منصف باشیم، باید تاحدودی حق رو به ایشون بدیم. اهم صحبتهای ایشون که میشه به نوعی دفاع از سیستم قیمتگذاریشون محسوب کرد، موارد زیر بود:
> 
> 1- ایشون روی فروش انبوه سیستمشون حساب کردن و طبیعتاً اگه پروژه اختصاصی باشه، قیمت فرق میکنه. اینکه ما توی نهاد میگیم برنامه نویسان با قیمت پایین کار نکنن، مربوط میشه به پروژه های اختصاصی و طبیعتاً انتظار نداریم یکنفر برنامه حسابداری بنویسه و یک میلیون نسخه بخواد بفروشه و حساب کرده زحمتش برای این پروژه، جوری بوده که انتظار 100 میلیون تومان درآمد در یک سال رو ازش داشته و اونوقت بیاد از هر مشتری 100 میلیون تومان بگیره. منظورم اینه که سیستم قیمت گذاری فروش انبوه با پروژه اختصاصی فرق میکنه وگرنه شرکت KONAMI باید برای هر نسخه از بازی PES حداقل 10 هزار دلار قیمت میگذاشت (بماند که مایکروسافت چنین کارهایی میکنه )
> 
> 2- محصول ایشون، یک محصول ثبت شده ایرانیه که انصافاً کپی برداری و ترجمه فروشگاههای خارجی نبوده و انتظار داشتن ایران نهاد با توجه به هدف و شعارش، از اینگونه محصولات حمایت کنه نه اینکه اونها رو بکوبه!
> 
> 3- یکی از مهمترین سیاستهای ایران نهاد این بوده و هست و خواهد بود که قرار نیست جلوی هیچ ارگانی قرار بگیریم و در سیاستهای هیچ فرد یا شرکتی دخالت کنیم. بنابراین، منبعد لطفاً اگه هرگونه مشکلی در سیاستهای فرد یا شرکتی دیدین، تقاضا میکنم به این اصل ایران نهاد پایبند باشین و ابتدا با خود اون فرد یا شرکت صحبت کنید و حرفهاش رو بشنوید و بعد تصمیم بگیرین و قضاوت کنید. حتی بعد از اینکه مشخص شد سیاستهاشون بنظر ما اشتباهه، حق نداریم با آبروشون بازی کنیم و سیاه نمایی کنیم. البته سایتهایی مثل پونیشا و پارس کدرز هم از این قاعده مستثنی نیستن و به هیچ کدومشون توهین نمیکنیم و سیاستهای کاریشون در جای خودش محترمه و اگه بنظر ما اشتباهه، بجای اینکه اونها رو بکوبیم، باید اینقدر در ایران نهاد خوب فعالیت کنیم که همه جذب سیاست کاری و اشتغالزایی و درآمدزایی ایران نهاد بشن.
> 
> 4- قیمتی که این سایت ارائه کرده، قیمت پایه سیستمه (در کمترین حالت امکانات) و برحسب امکاناتی که مشتری ممکنه بخواد اضافه بشه یا براش کدنویسی بشه، ممکنه قیمت تا مرز 1.5 یا 2 میلیون تومان هم برای اون مشتری خاص افزایش پیدا کنه، کمااینکه به گفته ایشون، قیمت قالب اختصاصی 300 هزار تومانه (یعنی چیزی حدود 2 برابر قیمت خود سیستم پایه). فکر نمیکنم این سیستم کاری اشکالی داشته باشه و CMSهای بزرگی مثل ParsCMS هم از همین حالت استفاده میکنن و هرکس، به اندازه ای که امکانات میخواد، پول میده و مزیتش هم اینه که یک نفر با 150 هزار تومان هم میتونه فروشگاه داشته باشه و باز هم تأکید میکنم، این خیلی فرق داره با اینکه یکنفر بیاد بگه من یک فروشگاه میخوام و برام کدنویسی کنید (اختصاصی - حتی با امکانات کم) و بهش قیمت 150 هزار تومان بدیم.
> ...


 والا .. حالا با این صحبت ها یکم دید دوستان نسبت به بنده منفی شد فکر کنم!
ولی خدا شاهده من قصد توهین و آبرو ریزی و اینا نداشتم ... این که این مسئله رو مطرح کردم فقط یه اعتراض بود و خب حق بدید که از این موارد زیاد دیده شده که بازار کار رو خراب میکنن
ولی خب از طرفی بنده هم کمی تجربه ی خودم رو قبول دارم که یکم زود قضاوت کردم و اول باید از مدیر سایت دلیل قیمت گذاریشون رو می پرسیدم...
به خاطر همین پست رو پاک کردم که بحث بیخ پیدا نکنه...
اگه اشتباه از بنده بوده شخصا از همه عذرخواهی میکنم
بالاخره هر موقعی سو تفاهم رخ میده دیگه .. اینم از اون سو تفاهم ها بود!

----------


## Jarvis

کارهای گرافیک قالب سایت نهاد رو داریم با قدرت پیش می بریم .. به خواست خدا تا آخر هفته یه سورپرایز داریم!

----------


## kaz3m.b

*با سلام

من sms دادم و ایمیل هم ارسال کردم ولی هنوز چیز خاصی به دستم نرسیده . الان یعین عضو ایران نها شدم ؟ چون هیچ اطلاعیه ایی مبنی بر عضویتم به دستم نرسیده .


ممنون میشم در جریان بزارید منو .

با تشکر
*

----------


## Jarvis

> *با سلام
> 
> من sms دادم و ایمیل هم ارسال کردم ولی هنوز چیز خاصی به دستم نرسیده . الان یعین عضو ایران نها شدم ؟ چون هیچ اطلاعیه ایی مبنی بر عضویتم به دستم نرسیده .
> 
> 
> ممنون میشم در جریان بزارید منو .
> 
> با تشکر
> *


 شما به پست اول همین تاپیک مراجعه کنید ، شمارتون رو باید از بلک لیست مخابرات در بیارید تا پیامک های تبلیغاتی به دستتون برسه...

----------


## MMSHFE

به چه ایمیلی ارسال کردین؟ با چه Subject خاصی؟ ایمیلی به دستم نرسیده.

----------


## kaz3m.b

*به همون ایمیلی که تو اس ام اس بود فرستادم براتون .

با موضوع مشخصات برای نهاد فرستادم .
*

----------


## MMSHFE

نرسیده. لطفاً دوباره ارسال کنید.

----------


## kaz3m.b

*ارسال شد .

با تشکر
*

----------


## MRmoon

سلام.

تو notice وقتی با اوبونتو وارد میشم درست نشون میده اما وقتی با ویندوز وارد میشم یک بکگراند خالی.. :متعجب: 

مشکل از کجاست؟؟

----------


## refugee

سلام اقای شهرکی ؛

محیط داخلی نهاد رو دیدم . به ظاهر زیبا نبود . و همچنین دسته بندی و ترتیب خاصی نداشت .

پیشنهاد ها و ایده هایی در این زمینه دارم که اگر لایق بدونید براتون ذکر کنم . ( البته هنوز هدف کلی رو نمیدونم شاید پروژه در دست ساخت باشه من خبر ندارم )

موفق باشید

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام اقای شهرکی ؛
> 
> محیط داخلی نهاد رو دیدم . به ظاهر زیبا نبود . و همچنین دسته بندی و ترتیب خاصی نداشت .
> 
> پیشنهاد ها و ایده هایی در این زمینه دارم که اگر لایق بدونید براتون ذکر کنم . ( البته هنوز هدف کلی رو نمیدونم شاید پروژه در دست ساخت باشه من خبر ندارم )
> 
> موفق باشید


بفرمایید اگه هم صوصی هست به خود اقای شهرکی یا بنده بگید
یا اگه مربوط به دپارتمان خاصی هست اونجا بگید

----------


## Veteran

*




 نوشته شده توسط rezaonline.net


مهرداد جان ، شما بیا یه جاشو درست کن .
اگر قراره چیزی هماهنگ بشه شما زحمتشو بکش .
در مورد آزمون هم به پیشنهاد آقا سبحان اینترنتی برگذار شد و اسکریپتشو خودشون نوشتن که البته ضعف هایی داشت .
بنده در جریان بودم که ایشون مشغله زیادی داشتن بهرحال پیش اومده دیگه.

:)

در ضمن شما هم جزو هیئت مدیره هستید ، پس بهتره شمام یه حرکتی انجام بدید .


خب
اول عرض سلام دام خدمت تمامی دوستان
بالاخره تونستم بعد از 2 هفته مشغله کاری و دانشگاه به اینترنت وصل بشم،لازم دونستم یک سری نکات رو بگم،تا قبل از اینکه اینترنت قطع بشه.
اصلا قصد ندارم با این صحبت ها کار رو توجیه کنم،اما حقیقتش با صحبت هایی که با اقای شهرکی داشتیم توی پیغام خوصوصی ها و اصفهان،به این نتیجه رسیدیم که خودمون یک سیستم راسته کاره خودمون طراحی کنیم.چون به نظر میومد که سیستم های فعلی جوابگو نیاز های ما نیستند.به همین دلیل من از جناب شیخله خواستم که ازمون رو از حالت فیزییکی(شیراز) دربیاریم و مجازی کنیم.که پس از تایید ایشون برای تقلب هم یک سری راهکار ارائه دادیم که میشد گفت واقعا هم کارا بودند اما با درخواست جناب شهرکی اونهارو مورد استفاده قرار ندادیم.
این سیستم هم تحت هیچ شرایطی برای گرفتند پول و یا هرچیزی که فکر میکنید و یا صحبتش رو دوستان توی یاهو،برنامه نویس و ... کردند (که انتظار این حرفا رو هم نداشتم)برنامه نویسی نشده،یعنی هدف از این کار که ما خودمون سیستم رو بنویسیم،هدف اقتصادی نبوده.فقط خواستیم برادری خودمون رو ثابت کنیم و همچنین بتونیم جواب زحمات جناب شهرکی که همیشه پاسخگوی سوالات بودن رو هرچند کم بودیم.چرا که اگر خودتون رو جای ایشون قرار بدید و این همه زحمت بکشید و تجریبات رو در اختیار دوستان قرار بدید،و در اخر کسی در راستای کاری که به همه سود میرسونه کمکی نکنه،واقعا کمی دلسرد میشید.
اما در رابطه با مشکلات سیستم :
بنده این سیستم رو نوشتم و در تک تک مراحل با اقای شخله هماهنگ بودم(از لحاظ زمان)،3 بار هم سیستم رو خودم به شخصه تست کامل کردم،به اقای شیخله و اقای موحد هم دادم سیستم رو تا تست کنند،اما متاسفانه متوجه اون مشکل نشدیم،تا انینکه اقای نوری گفتند ازمون رو دادن،و من دیتابیس رو چک کردم و دیدم که ثبت نشده.و تونستیم توی همون لحظه مشکل رو حل کنیم.
به هرحال توی هر سیستمی مشکلاتی هست،سیستم ماهم از این قاعده مستثنی نیست.
البته منظور این نیست که ما نسبت به مسائل بی توجه بودیم،به شخصه روی تک تک مسائل وقت گذاشتم تا مشکلی پیش نیاد.اما خب به این مسئله(Expire شدن Session) توجه نکردیم ! یعنی اصلا نمیدونستم اینقدر سریع به صورت اتومات از بین میره.
به هرحال اگر میدونید که سیستم تستا جوابگو نیاز ها هست و میشه بعدا توسط اعضا توسعه داده بشه،خب چرا استفاده نمیکنید ؟ اون سیستمی هم که 100 بار تست شده،قطعا مشکلاتی داشته،حالا چه از لحاظ امنیتی و یا مسائل دیگه،اما به هرحال رفع شدن
من موندم چرا همش حرف میزنید ؟ نشستین پشت ی میز و همش دارید تایپ میکنید ! بیاید وسط ببینیم چند مرده حلاجین ! این قضیه نهاد 1 ساله که داره طول میکشه،1000 تا برنامه عقب افتاده،الان تازه میاید حرف از بی نظمی میزنید ؟ همه کارای نهاد با نظم بوده الا این کار ؟
*

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
عرض کنم که آقا سبحان کار گروهی همین دیگه آدم باید آستانه ی تحملش رو بالا ببره
اگر قرار باشه به هرنقدی این طور واکنش نشون بدید که دیگه هیچ!
سیستم آزمون خوب یا بد برگزار شد شما به جای موضع گرفتن سعی در حل مشکلات در آینده کنید
و این رو به فال نیک بگیرد که دوستان آزمون رو تست کردن و نقاط قوت و ضعفش رو شناسایی کردن
پس با شناخت اون ها نقاط قوت رو تقویت و نقاط ضعف رو تصحیح کنید.
به جای موضع گرفتن و ایراد از سایر بخش ها یکمی سعه صدرتون رو بیشترکنید عزیز.
راستی چه اشکالی داره اگه فرهنگ معذرت خواهی رو جابندازید؟
یه معذرت خواهی کوچیک حتی اگر نظرمنتقدین هم نا به جا باشه باورکن جایگاه شما رو بین دوستان بیش از پیش بالا می بره.
از دوستان هم خواهش دارم درمورد مسائل کوچیک مثل پیامک زدن و ارسال ایمیل و مدارک و غیره و ذالک لطفا خواهشا از پیام خصوصی استفاده کنید تا حجم این تاپیک بیش از این سنگین نشه.
ممنون از همه دوستان که برای رشد جامعه برنامه نویس قدم برمیدارند.
یاعلی

----------


## MMSHFE

به حول و قوه الهی، دفتر ایران نهاد در شیراز از شنبه 19 بهمن 1392 شروع به کار خواهد کرد. این دفتر، محل استقرار دپارتمان آموزش خواهد بود و اعضای محترم ایران نهاد، از هر نقطه از کشور بخصوص شهر شیراز و سایر شهرستانهای استان فارس (بدلیل دسترسی بیشتر) میتوانند در ساعات اداری (8 صبح تا 17 عصر) جهت اخذ مشاوره یا کسب اطلاعات موردنیاز، به این دفتر مراجعه کنند.

نشانی: شیراز - چهارراه سینما سعدی - خیابان قصرالدشت - کوچه 15 - پلاک 14 - طبقه دوم
تلفن: 2358400-0711

----------


## kaz3m.b

*با سلام


می بخشید هنوز ایمیل من دست شما نرسیده ؟* 

*ایمیل من :* _Kaz3m.b@gmail.com_

*با تشکر*

----------


## MMSHFE

اطلاعات عضویت رو براتون پیامک کردم. نرسیده؟ براتون مجدداً با پیام خصوصی توی همین سایت میفرستم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تبریک اول له همه ایران نهادی ها
تبریک دوم به مهندس شهرکی مدیر دپارتمان آموزش
تبریک سوم به بچه ها این دپارتمان

----------


## meysam1366

> اطلاعات عضویت رو براتون پیامک کردم. نرسیده؟ براتون مجدداً با پیام خصوصی توی همین سایت میفرستم.


سلام آقای شهرکی

من هم ایمیل اسم و عکس خدمتتون ارسال کردم ولی هنوز خبری نشده

لطفا رسیدگی کنید

ممنون

----------


## qartalonline

> سلام آقای شهرکی
> 
> من هم ایمیل اسم و عکس خدمتتون ارسال کردم ولی هنوز خبری نشده
> 
> لطفا رسیدگی کنید
> 
> ممنون


دوست عزیز لطفا این موارد رو از طریق پیغام خصوصی پیگیری نمایید.

----------


## meysam1366

> دوست عزیز لطفا این موارد رو از طریق پیغام خصوصی پیگیری نمایید.


سلام دوست عزیز

ممنون از راهنماییتون چشم

----------


## SONITAJ

سلام 
من هم بهتون تبریک میگم .خسته نباشید آقای شهرکی :تشویق: 
با اجازه دوستان و شما.... :متفکر: 
حالامن مژدگانی میگیرم به شما خبرخوب می دم.: :لبخند:  :متفکر:

----------


## MMSHFE

شما خبر خوب رو بگین، مژدگانی هم محفوظه. حداقلش اینه که میتونید تشریف بیارین دفتر ایران نهاد و پکیج آموزش Yii رو تحویل بگیرین.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> سلام 
> من هم بهتون تبریک میگم .خسته نباشید آقای شهرکی
> با اجازه دوستان و شما....
> حالامن مژدگانی میگیرم به شما خبرخوب می دم.:


1 سبد کالا اضافه به شما تعلق گرفت دیگه چی ازین بهتر؟ خوب بگید :متفکر:

----------


## Jarvis

خبر خوب من ( البته بدون مژدگانی ) این که کارای گرافیک سایت نهاد رو تموم کردم و همین دیشب پکیج PSD های سایت نهاد شامل 27 عدد فایل PSD رو تحویل آقای شهرکی دادم که قرار شد تبدیل به کد بشن.
دوستان هر کس هر گوشه ای از کار رو که می تونه بگیره که تا آخر سال 92 بتونیم سایت نهاد رو به صورت کامل بیاریم بالا و انشاالله به خواست خدا از اول سال 93 دیگه اولین پروژه ی نهاد به صورت رسمی کلید خورده بشه و دیگه دستمون به سایت نهاد بند نباشه...

یا علی مدد.

----------


## kaz3m.b

*با سلام

اگر در زمینه تبدیل PSD به کد میتونم کمکی کنم خوشحال میشم . درسته تجربه زیادی ندارم ولی 1 نفر هم 1 نفره .

با تشکر
*

----------


## MMSHFE

خیلی ممنون بابت اعلام آمادگیتون جهت همکاری. حقیقتش این مسئولیت بعهده اعضای دپارتمان CSC هست (Client Side Coding)

----------


## meysam1366

سلام دوستان

نمیدونم که این مشکل منه که فرم ورود به سایت ایران نهاد نشون داده نمیشه یا همه این مشکل رو دارن

لطفا دوستان چک کنن و اعلام کنن

از آقای شهرکی هم میخوام که حتما بررسی کنن

----------


## sh.n.n786

> فرم ورود به سایت ایران نهاد نشون داده نمیشه


نه مشکلی نیست پیام خصوصی بدین تا برسی کنیم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

استارتاپ ویکند ساری
من خودم برگزار کننده هستم
با اقای شهرکی صحبت کردیم
افرادی که مایلند بیان برای ارائه نهاد ایده هامون و و و و با من تماس بگیرن
تخفیف برای افراد نهاد !
09389883540

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سلام
3 تا پروژه دست به نقد دارم برای اندروید
برنامه ای شبیه بازار بدون سایت فقط اپ
برنامه خرید بلیط قطار
پروژه تخفیف گروهی

دوستان اعلام امادگی کنند
باید یک دپارتمان برای برنامه نویسی موبایل شکل بدیم

----------


## MMSHFE

بله قطعاً یکی از اولین دپارتمانهایی که احتیاج داریم، برنامه نویسی موبایل بخصوص Android و در مرحله بعدی iOS هست. دپارتمان برنامه نویسی Android و iOS بطور مجزا ایجاد شد.

----------


## mahdirabbani

من فکر می کنم اندروید شاید تا 2-3 سال دیگه توی بورسه و بعد از اون لینوکس اوبونتو و مک جای اون رو خواهد گرفت. البته نه اینکه اندروید کامل از دور خارج بشه.

----------


## colors

> من فکر می کنم اندروید شاید تا 2-3 سال دیگه توی بورسه و بعد از اون لینوکس اوبونتو و مک جای اون رو خواهد گرفت. البته نه اینکه اندروید کامل از دور خارج بشه.


نباید از سیستم عامل جدید سامسونگ (تیزن) غافل شد.

----------


## rezaonline.net

> من فکر می کنم اندروید شاید تا 2-3 سال دیگه توی بورسه و بعد از اون  لینوکس اوبونتو و مک جای اون رو خواهد گرفت. البته نه اینکه اندروید کامل  از دور خارج بشه.


مساله سیستم عامل اوبونتو برای موبایل تا جایی که یادمه کنسل شد ، خبر جدیدی دادن؟

----------


## mahdirabbani

> مساله سیستم عامل اوبونتو برای موبایل تا جایی که یادمه کنسل شد ، خبر جدیدی دادن؟


نه فکر کنم منم یکی دو ماه پیش این خبر رو خوندم. حالا اگه لغو هم بشه باز هم باید با تأمل جلو رفت. هنوز معلوم نیست قراره چی بشه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

سیستمهای اوپن سورس به این راحتیها قابل حذف شدن نیستن. مگه اینکه همون ابتدای کار که هنوز شرکتهای زیادی روشون سرمایه گذاری نکردن، خود تولیدکننده متوقفش کنه (مثل ubuntu mobile). فرضاً هم که اینطور بشه، دلیلی نداره الآن که تو بورسه ازش غافل باشیم. هرچند حتی اگه از دور هم خارج بشه بعید میدونم بخاطر محصولات کد بسته ای مثل مک و iOS و امثال اونها چنین اتفاقی بخواد بیفته. قدرت سیستمهای Closed Source در این حد نیست.

----------


## saman-arsenal

میگم حالا منی که توو یه دپارتمان دیگه عضو هستم ولی مثلا دارم اندروید هم کار میکنم و دوست دارم توو این زمینه هم پیشرفت کنم تکلیفم چیه؟؟ و اینکه دپارتمان آموزش هر اموزشی رو به هر عضوی از هر دپارتمانی میده یا نه فقط منی که مثلا عضو دپارتمان html,css,... هستم باید فقط از آموزش هایی حول موضوع فعالیتی دپارتمان خودم استفده کنم آیا میتونم از دپارتمان آموزش درخواست آموزش اندروید داشته باشم یا اینکه بخوام توو دپارتمان اندروید هم فعالیت داشته باشم؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

قبلاً هم گفته شده. آموزشها به همه اعضا ارائه میشه. امکان همکاری با سایر دپارتمانها هم هست ولی فقط توی دپارتمانی که عضوش هستین، مسئولیت بعهده شما گذاشته میشه و شما هم باید انتظار پروژه داشته باشین.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

فردا استارتاپ ویکند ساری و در پیش دارم به عنوان برگزار کننده برای دومین بار تو شهر های ایران که با این رویداد به عنوان فسیلیتور شناخته میشم !
تجربیات زیادی در پس این دو رویداد اونم تو شهرهای شمالی بهم رسیده که برام خیلی با ارزش هست
کانال های ارتباطی و بستر های تبلیغاتی و برند سازی زیادی شناسایی شده که یقینان برای خیلی ها پوشیده است و پنهان

متاسفانه حمایتی نشده از بنده چه برای شرکت اعضا چه برای ارائه مطالبی چه برای حتی یک آرم یا بنر که خواستم با هزینه خودم اونو درج کنم

متاسفانه اعتماد متقابل وجود نداره و البته بماند که میتونه هر یک از اعضا به نحو خودش در این بستر بی قید و بند ( تاپیک برنامه نویس ) هر قولی ... هر اقدامی ..هر انتقادی ... بکنه و گاها اونو به دید مثبت و خیر خواهانه میگیریم
اما همه و همه باز هم میشه "کار انفرادی و مهمتر از اون بی برنامه " 

شگفتی و یا به عبارتی سوپرایز خوبه اما نه تو کار تیمی که به اون میگن تک روی که با منظق کار جمعی تضاد داره


از دید من حقایق باید گفته بشه

بنده تا عید همه وابستگی هامو کنسل میکنم حتی از حقوق ماهانه 1200 تومن خودم تو شرکتی که حتی یک ثانیه هم فیزیکی توش فعالیت نمیکنم که خیلی هم به این مبلغ نیاز دارم دارم میگذرم تا به اهدافم برسم و ایده هامو پیاده سازی مکنم
شاید بپرسین پرا تا به حل اینکار و نکردم ؟
چون "فکر میکردم " میتونم رو بچه های نهاد حساب کنم تا کارهام کمتر بشه و به صورت موازی به این کار هم ادامه بدم

منتها نه تو یادگیری زبان مشترک برنامه نویسی " فریمورک " و نه تو زبان طراحی " بوم و مدل کسب و کار " هیچ اقدامی صورت نگرفته

منظور من اقدامی از سوی رئیس یا مدیر یا یا یا نیست 
چون ما اینجا رویس نداریم 
تو کار تیمی همه افراد خود مدیر باید باشند !
ما خط  و نشان و دادیم اما کسی پی نخ و نگرفت


دفتر شیراز راه اندازی شد
دفتر بابل هم همین روز های آتی ....

هیچ مشکلی سر گرفتن حق عضویت نداشتیم
منتها یک سری نا هماهنگی ها از درون افراد جز و اصل و کل مشاهده میکنم که قدرت منو برای اداره این گروه ازم میگیره
منظور از اداره این گروه خدای نکرده نا توانی گروه و افراد نیست منظور اجرای برنامه ریزی ای بوده که از قبل داشته ام !

حق عضویتها که دریافت بشه بیش از پیش هم صدای افراد برای اعتراض بلند تر میشه 


متاسفانه مشکل اصلی گروه وابستگی افراد به کار های دیگه است که بهشون تا حدودی حق میدم !

اما این کار هم قرار بر این شده که جوابگوی همه نیاز هاشون به به شرط  و  شروط !
همکاری اعتماد تلاش ....

برای دومین باره که دارم میگم : 
راضی نیستم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://2barnamenevis.com/%D8%A7%DB%8...%D9%88-%D9%87/

جمله با ارزشی این بین گفته شد :
من به خاطر پول این کار را انجام ندادم. این کار به دلیل فرصتی است که در  اختیار من قرار گرفته است تا بتوانم یک پلتفرم بزرگ ایجاد کنم. به عنوان  مؤسس یک شرکت، دوست دارم دید و نگاه رهبری خود را همچنان داشته باشم. این  خیلی خوب است که وارد این شرکت شوم، در حالی که شرکت در تلاش است پیشرفت  کند.

به قول دوستم :
برنامه نویس وقتی میتونه موفق بشه که ایده های خودش و اجرا کنه !

هیچکدوم از ما با کار سفارشی نکردند گرسنه نمیشیم !
چون شاید یک ماه شرایط سختی پیدا کنیم اما مدت ها بعدش از بر فکر و ایده هامون نفع میبریم

----------


## sh.n.n786

درود و ...
دوستان این نسخه RaidCall برای ایران بازه از این میتونید استفاده کنید.
http://update.raidcall.com.ru/downlo...ll.exe?v=7.3.2

----------


## SlowCode

> درود و ...
> دوستان این نسخه RaidCall برای ایران بازه از این میتونید استفاده کنید.
> http://update.raidcall.com.ru/downlo...ll.exe?v=7.3.2


 اینم که کار نمیکنه! Connection error میده!

----------


## sh.n.n786

بله متاسفانه اين نسخه هم بستند.
نشد TeamSpeak هم خوبه از اونم ميشه استفاده كرد.

----------


## mr.amirshahi

> لطفاً برای ثبت نام در ایران نهاد، یک پیامک با قالب زیر به 30005833000333 بفرستید:
> توی قالب فوق، NAHAD ثابته، USERNAME شناسه کاربری شما در سایت برنامه نویس و NAME اسم واقعی شماست. وجود اسم واقعی برای ارتباط بیشتره و درصورت عدم تمایل، میتونید قسمت آخر رو ننویسید.
> همچنین برای خارج کردن شماره از  بلک لیست مخابرات (فعال کردن پیامکهای تبلیغاتی)، از خطوط همراه اول عدد 2  رو به شماره 8999 و برای خطوط  ایرانسل عدد 1 رو به 5005 ارسال کنید. در  غیر اینصورت پیامکهای ایران نهاد به دست شما نخواهد رسید.


با عرض سلام و صبح خیر
من تازه با این نهاد آشنا شدم و مطالبشو خوندم. اما هر کاری میکنم موفق به عضویت در این نهاد نمیشم،تمام مراحل بالا اعم از پیامک با قالب NAHAD:USERNAME:NAME رو به 30005833000333 فرستادم، غیر  فعال کردن پیامکهای تبلیغاتی رو هم چند روز پیش انجام دادم، ولی متاسفانه هیچ پیامکی به دستم نرسید  :افسرده:  
ممنون میشم پیگیری کنید،  :لبخند:

----------


## MMSHFE

اشتراک شما فعال شد.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

برگشتن از استارتاپ ویکند ساری و کلی تبلیغای خوب

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز لطفاً دقت کنید که به تمام درخواستها (ثبت نام، خرید پکیجهای آموزشی و...) فقط در ساعات اداری پاسخ داده میشه (شنبه تا چهارشنبه از 8 تا 17 و پنجشنبه از 8 تا 13 - بجز روزهای تعطیل)

----------


## noroozifar

آیا در ایران نهاد بچه های .net یا asp کار میکنند هستند یا نه ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

فعلاً هنوز وارد حیطه NET. نشدیم. گذاشتیم وقتی نهاد یکم Stable و روند کارها تثبیت شد، بعد دپارتمانها رو گسترش بدیم.

----------


## mahdinili

> نباید از سیستم عامل جدید سامسونگ (تیزن) غافل شد.


سلام

دوست عزیز تا جایی که من می دونم سیستم عامل سامسونگ با نام Bada منتشر شد و روی گوشی های Wave نصب بود ولی چون جواب نداد سامسونگ هم بی خیالش شد. شما اطلاعات جدید تری دارید ؟

----------


## mirzajavad

> سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز تا جایی که من می دونم سیستم عامل سامسونگ با نام Bada منتشر شد و روی گوشی های Wave نصب بود ولی چون جواب نداد سامسونگ هم بی خیالش شد. شما اطلاعات جدید تری دارید ؟


سلام
آره بادا زیاد موفق عمل نکرد و پیشرفت فقابل توجهی نداشت
ولی تایزن مطمئنا خوب ظاهر میشه چون سامسونگ از مدت ها قبل اخباری رو در این زمینه منتشر کرده و آینده خوبی هم براش تدارک دیده

----------


## Jarvis

دوستان اینجا بحث ایران نهاد هستش ... نه محل بحث روی سیستم عامل های مختلف!
بحث روی موبایل و سیستم عامل دو تا کوچه اونور تره ... :|

*لطفا بیش از این اسپم نکنید.*

----------


## sh.n.n786

> دوستان اینجا بحث ایران نهاد هستش ... نه محل بحث روی سیستم عامل های مختلف!
> بحث روی موبایل و سیستم عامل دو تا کوچه اونور تره ... :|


حق با ایشونه 
مهرداد جان وال آماده شده ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

اسکریپت Wall رو آقا مهرداد به بنده تحویل دادن تا یکسری قابلیتها مثل Syntax Highlighting و... بهش اضافه بشه ولی من پیشنهاد دادم کلاً با فریمورک Yii بازنویسی بشه و مراحل انجامش هم فیلمبرداری بشه (مثل یک پروژه عملی) که تا اینجا هم خوب پیش رفته ولی حقیقتش بخاطر اولویت طراحی سایت اصلی، متوقفش کردم تا اگه خدا بخواد سایت اصلی ایران نهاد تو همین ماه بالا بیاد و بتونیم قوانین و عضویت و... رو به شکل سازماندهی شده تر، انجام بدیم. بعدش Wall و Notice هم بعنوان بخشهای فرعی به این سایت اصلی اضافه میشن.

----------


## mirzajavad

دلیل این ارور هنگام ورود به سامانه چی هستش ؟

"شما اجازه دسترسی ندارید"

----------


## omidabedi

> دلیل این ارور هنگام ورود به سامانه چی هستش ؟
> 
> "شما اجازه دسترسی ندارید"


یا user یا pass رو اشتباه وارد میکنید.
user که شماره موبایلتون هست پس احتمال زیاد پسورد رو اشتباه میزنید

----------


## mirzajavad

> یا user یا pass رو اشتباه وارد میکنید.
> user که شماره موبایلتون هست پس احتمال زیاد پسورد رو اشتباه میزنید


نه چند بار بررسی کردم 
در ضمن مشخصات از قبل که وارد شده بودم روی مرورگر هستش

----------


## refugee

اقای شهرکی من ثبت نام کردم ، اس هم دادم . جواب اومد عکس و باقی اطلاعات رو هم دو هفته پیش ایمیل کردم . 

* دیگه هیچ جوابی ندادن. الان پسورد از کجا کنم ؟ مشکل چیه ؟

----------


## qartalonline

> نه چند بار بررسی کردم 
> در ضمن مشخصات از قبل که وارد شده بودم روی مرورگر هستش





> اقای شهرکی من ثبت نام کردم ، اس هم دادم . جواب اومد عکس و باقی اطلاعات رو هم دو هفته پیش ایمیل کردم . 
> 
> * دیگه هیچ جوابی ندادن. الان پسورد از کجا کنم ؟ مشکل چیه ؟


لطفا چنین مواردی رو از طریق پیغام خصوصی با آقای شهرکی درمیان بگذارید تا سریعتر به نتیجه برسید.

----------


## MMSHFE

تمام دوستانی که مشکل ثبت نام و... دارن دقت کنن:
بررسی اطلاعات ثبت نام فقط در ساعات اداری روزهای غیرتعطیل انجام میشه. بنابراین اگه ساعت 6 عصر پنجشنبه اطلاعات رو ارسال کردین، تا شنبه صبح صبر کنید و پیام بیهوده نفرستین. روند بررسی مدارک هم یکم کند شده که عذرخواهی میکنم ولی دلیلش اینه که تمام وقت دارم روی سایت کار میکنم که تو همین ماه بالا بیاد و ثبت نامها مکانیزه بشه و از حالت دستی در بیاد. بنابراین تقاضا دارم کمی صبور باشین تا بتونم سر فرصت و بدون پراکندگی فکری و دغدغه های اینچنین، سایت رو سریعتر کامل کنم. با تشکر از صبر و حوصله شما

----------


## sh.n.n786

> دلیل این ارور هنگام ورود به سامانه چی هستش ؟
> 
> "شما اجازه دسترسی ندارید"


درود و ...
Phone را
پیام خصوصی تا برسی کنیم
ممنون

----------


## mirzajavad

> درود و ...
> Phone را
> پیام خصوصی تا برسی کنیم
> ممنون


سلام
مشکل از سوی جناب شهرکی حل شد
با تشکر

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نهاد حمایت از فعالان حوزه آی تی *حامی اولین روشن شو مازندران در بابل*
http://babol.roshanshow.ir/

----------


## MMSHFE

به امید خدا حدود دو هفته دیگه سمیناری در دانشگاه سعادتشهر برگزار میکنیم که دو منظوره است:
1- موضوع اصلی سمینار : معرفی تفاوتهای بین تخصص موردنیاز در بازار کار با آموزشهای آکادمیک
2- معرفی ایران نهاد بعنوان برگزار کننده دوره های تخصصی برای دانشجویان و جذب اعضا از بین اونها
قراره با دانشگاه همکاری کنیم و بطور کلی آموزشهای تخصصی به ایران نهاد سپرده بشه.
تاریخ دقیق برگزاری رو به محض اینکه دانشگاه بهمون بگه، اعلام میکنیم. طرح نهایی پوستر همایش رو که دپارتمان گرافیک زحمت طراحی اون رو کشیدن، تا فردا تحویل خانم جعفری میدم که زحمت این هماهنگیها بعهده ایشون بوده تا به دانشگاه تحویل بدن و دانشگاه تاریخ همایش رو مشخص کنه.

----------


## refugee

اقای شهرکی این دفعه سومه که بعد حدودا دو ماهی برای یک ثبت نام  و تائید شدنم در نهاد دارم پیام میدم .

ولا هر چقدم اگه زمان میبرد فکر نکنم اینقد دیگه طول بکشه ... فعال نمیکنید حداقل بگید :(

----------


## mirzajavad

راستش خیلی دوست دارم که تو این سمینار باشم ولی متاسفانه وقت و مسافت اجازه نمیده
اگر در آینده سمینارهای استانی برگزار بشه خیلی خوبه ( برای مثال سال 89 سمینار جوملا کرمان بودش خیلی استقبال شد )
و برای این کار میشه در هر استان یک نماینده جهت هماهنگی داشت

----------


## MMSHFE

> اقای شهرکی این دفعه سومه که بعد حدودا دو ماهی برای یک ثبت نام  و تائید شدنم در نهاد دارم پیام میدم .
> 
> ولا هر چقدم اگه زمان میبرد فکر نکنم اینقد دیگه طول بکشه ... فعال نمیکنید حداقل بگید :(


بجای سه بار تلاش کردن و ارسال پیام، یکبار تصویر پرسنلی و نام و نام خانوادگی حقیقی خودتون رو برام به mmshfe@gmail.com ایمیل کنید!

----------


## refugee

> بجای سه بار تلاش کردن و ارسال پیام، یکبار تصویر پرسنلی و نام و نام خانوادگی حقیقی خودتون رو برام به mmshfe@gmail.com ایمیل کنید!


دوباره براتون ایمیل کردم . 

به تاریخ عکس نگاه کنید ( دفعه دوم بوده )

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> به امید خدا حدود دو هفته دیگه سمیناری در دانشگاه سعادتشهر برگزار میکنیم که دو منظوره است:
> 1- موضوع اصلی سمینار : معرفی تفاوتهای بین تخصص موردنیاز در بازار کار با آموزشهای آکادمیک
> 2- معرفی ایران نهاد بعنوان برگزار کننده دوره های تخصصی برای دانشجویان و جذب اعضا از بین اونها
> قراره با دانشگاه همکاری کنیم و بطور کلی آموزشهای تخصصی به ایران نهاد سپرده بشه.
> تاریخ دقیق برگزاری رو به محض اینکه دانشگاه بهمون بگه، اعلام میکنیم. طرح نهایی پوستر همایش رو که دپارتمان گرافیک زحمت طراحی اون رو کشیدن، تا فردا تحویل خانم جعفری میدم که زحمت این هماهنگیها بعهده ایشون بوده تا به دانشگاه تحویل بدن و دانشگاه تاریخ همایش رو مشخص کنه.


کاش نزدیک بود :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

اطلاعات عضویت رو براتون فرستادم ولی باور کنید اولین باره که عکستون رو دریافت میکنم.

----------


## MMSHFE

اولین سمینار تخصصی ایران نهاد در دانشگاه جامع علمی - کاربردی سعادت شهر با موضوع «معرفی تفاوتهای میان دانش موردنیاز بازارکار و آموزشهای آکادمیک» در تاریخ 20 اسفند 1392 برگزار میشه.
*لینک دانلود پوستر سمینار*
شرکت در سمینار برای کلیه اعضای محترم ایران نهاد، آزاد و رایگانه و از همینجا از همه شما اعضای محترم و عزیز دعوت میکنیم تشریف بیارین.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

موضوع بسیار عالی ای هست
لطفا فایل ها و تو خود ایران نهاد آپلود کنید تو هاست ایران
که همین لنک دادن ها هم رنک به وجود بیار

----------


## jamejam123

سلام
من اس ام اس رو ارسال کردم
آیا باید حتما تو جلسه های ایران نهاد شرکت کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

خیر ضروری نیست. شرکت در جلسات فقط برای مدیران دپارتمانها اجباریه و سایر اعضا درصورت تمایل میتونن شرکت کنن.

----------


## engmmrj

سعادت  شهر کجاست ؟

----------


## qartalonline

> سعادت  شهر کجاست ؟


یکی از شهرستانهای استان فارس. نزدیکی شیراز.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نهاد حمایت از فعالان حوزه آی تی حامی اولین برنامه روشن شو درشمال کشور ( بابل) 
http://babol.roshanshow.ir/

----------


## MMSHFE

سمینار دانشگاه سعادت شهر به دو دلیل به فروردین ماه سال 1393 (احتمالاً 26 ام) موکول شد:
1- شورای اسلامی شهر بعنوان یکی از اعضای هیئت امنای دانشگاه، به دلیل بازدید نمایندگان مجلس، نمیتونه در اون تاریخ حضور داشته باشه و ما هم حضورشون رو بعنوان یک حامی، نیاز داریم.
2- ذهن دانشجویان معمولاً توی تعطیلات عید، Reset میشه و اگه سمینار رو قبل از عید برگزار میکردیم، احتمالاً دوباره باید بعد از عید پیگیر مسائلی مثل یادآوری موضوعات سمینار و گرم کردن مجدد دانشجویان و احتمالاً مسئولین دانشگاه میشدیم.
-----
تاریخ دقیق برگزاری سمینار اعلام خواهد شد.

----------


## SONITAJ

> سمینار دانشگاه سعادت شهر به دو دلیل به فروردین ماه سال 1393 (احتمالاً 26 ام) موکول شد:
> 1- شورای اسلامی شهر بعنوان یکی از اعضای هیئت امنای دانشگاه، به دلیل بازدید نمایندگان مجلس، نمیتونه در اون تاریخ حضور داشته باشه و ما هم حضورشون رو بعنوان یک حامی، نیاز داریم.
> 2- ذهن دانشجویان معمولاً توی تعطیلات عید، Reset میشه و اگه سمینار رو قبل از عید برگزار میکردیم، احتمالاً دوباره باید بعد از عید پیگیر مسائلی مثل یادآوری موضوعات سمینار و گرم کردن مجدد دانشجویان و احتمالاً مسئولین دانشگاه میشدیم.
> -----
> تاریخ دقیق برگزاری سمینار اعلام خواهد شد.


آقای شهرکی و بچه های دپارتمان گرافیک واسه این همایش و سمینار توی این چند وقت خیلی زحمت کشیدند .......
من واقعا شرمنده هستم و از تمامی دوستان عذرخواهی می کنم ....
نمی دونم چی باید بگم... شرمنده

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

هیچ شرمندگی ای نداره
زحمت دوستان همیشگی بوده
و جز افتخار اونا محسوب میشه
اونا برای تشکر این کارو نمیکنند عشق و علاقست
اما تشکر یک احترام هست ....ممنونم از همه دوستان

خیلی هم خوب شده وقت بیشتری داریم که برنامه ریزی ها بهتری کنیم
مارو هم در ریان بزارید
به جای یک فکر چند فکر بهتر تصمیم میگیره

----------


## mousavi711i

سلام جناب آقای شهرکی

خسته نباشید و ایام به کام

پیشاپیش سال نو رو خدمت شما تبریکعرض میکنم

مهندس جان گفتید یکی از اهداف نهاد کار کردن با یک فریم ورک اختصاصی برا پیاده ساری پرو ژها است
منظورتان از آن فریم ورک Yiiاست 
یا 
نه هدف این است که خود نهاد یک فریم ورک اختصاصی برا خودش ایجاد کند!!!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام جناب آقای شهرکی
> 
> خسته نباشید و ایام به کام
> 
> پیشاپیش سال نو رو خدمت شما تبریکعرض میکنم
> 
> مهندس جان گفتید یکی از اهداف نهاد کار کردن با یک فریم ورک اختصاصی برا پیاده ساری پرو ژها است
> منظورتان از آن فریم ورک Yiiاست 
> یا 
> نه هدف این است که خود نهاد یک فریم ورک اختصاصی برا خودش ایجاد کند!!!


با وجود فریمورک های خوب و پشتیبانی زیاد از اونها فعلا ما yii رو انتخاب کردیم و زبان مشترک کد نویسی ما شده این فریمورک
هروقت فریمورک بهتری دیدیم جابجا میکنیم رو اون یا اگه لازم دیدیم که خودمون داشته باشیم خودمون مینویسیم
قانون ثابتی نداریم دائم در حال تغییر هستیم به قوانین بهتر

----------


## mousavi711i

سلام  دوستان من میخوام قبل از اینکه عضو نهاد بشم نام کاربریم رو تغییر بدم

خودم که توو تنظیمات فروومم گشتم گزینه ویرایش نام کاربری رو ندیدم

کسی هست کمک کنه !!!!!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام  دوستان من میخوام قبل از اینکه عضو نهاد بشم نام کاربریم رو تغییر بدم
> 
> خودم که توو تنظیمات فروومم گشتم گزینه ویرایش نام کاربری رو ندیدم
> 
> کسی هست کمک کنه !!!!!


باید به مدیرای سایت برنامه نویس ایمیل بزنید فکر کنم
عضویت تو ایران نهاد هیچ ارتباطی با سایت برنامه نویس نداره 
دو چیز مجزا هستند به کل

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تولد آقای صالحی و به ایشون تبریک میگم
مردان اسفندی خیلی دنیای بزرگی دارد.آینده روشنی هم خواهند داشت
دوست من تلاش برای زندگی سخت نیست.لذت است.موفق باشی همیشه و دلت پر از امید باشه

----------


## Jarvis

> تولد آقای صالحی و به ایشون تبریک میگم
> مردان اسفندی خیلی دنیای بزرگی دارد.آینده روشنی هم خواهند داشت
> دوست من تلاش برای زندگی سخت نیست.لذت است.موفق باشی همیشه و دلت پر از امید باشه


خیلی ممنونم مهرداد جان ... واقعا سورپرایز شدم ...
واقعا لطف کردی  :بوس:

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> من کارایی که مربوط به عضویت در ایران نهاد بود (ارسال پیامک و ایمیل)طبق راهنمایی هاتون  انجام دادم
> الان میتونم از برنامه ها این نهاد در جریان باشم؟
>  تخفیف محصولات آموزشی  شامل حال من میشه؟ یا باید مبلغ  25 تومن ایران نهاد هم پرداخت بشه تا  پروسه ثبت نام کامل بشه؟
> ممنون


ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست عزیز، یکم صبور باشین. این چند روز تعداد درخواستهای عضویت خیلی زیاد شده و روال بررسی و تأیید تصویر و کارهایی مثل تغییر اندازه و فرمت تصاویر ارسالی و تعریف شناسه های کاربری و... کمی زمان میبره. به محض صدور شناسه کاربری، اطلاعات عضویت براتون پیامک میشه. علی الحساب میتونید خرید رو انجام بدین ولی اگه عکس یا سایر اطلاعات نیاز به اصلاح داشت، لطفاً همکاری کنید تا شناسه کاربری شما به مشکل برخورد نکنه. موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً کسانی که میخوان جدیداً به عضویت ایران نهاد در بیان دقت کنن که روال عضویت یکم تغییر کرده و ساده تر شده. پست اول این تاپیک رو به دقت مطالعه کنید.

----------


## Veteran

جناب شهرکی چه خبر مبرا؟
وضعیت نهاد چجوریه :متفکر: 
سایت به امید خدا کی بالا میاد و اینکه از ایده هایی که مطرح کردن،هست که کارش شروع شده باشه و وارد فاز عملیاتی بشه؟
یکم از وضعیت نهاد اگر میشه بگین
مدتیه تاپیک خوابیده و خبری نیست

----------


## MMSHFE

سلامتی، نهاد هم حالش خوبه. راستش درگیر دید و بازدیدهای عید و ضمناً بازبینی پکیج PHP هستم و تا اینجا 6 جلسه دوباره بطور کامل ضبط شده. بعد از تعطیلات عید خبرهای خوبی برای اعضا دارم. سایت نهاد هم آماده شده و دارم باگهای امنیتیش رو تست میکنم که تا آپلود شد آبرومون نره! تاپیک خوابیده ولی خودمون بیداریم.

----------


## csvbcscp

موفق باشید دوستان

----------


## csvbcscp

موفق باشید دوستان

----------


## texima

با سلام و احترام
ضمن عرض تبریک سال جدید خدمت همه دوستان و ابراز خوشحالی بابت ایجاد گروهی به این مهمی و کارآمدی :قلب: 
من تازه عضو این نهاد شدم و کلا به تازگی با این نهاد آشنا شدم و از جریانات و اتفاقاتی که افتاده خبری ندارم ولی بابت این نهاد و عضویت در آن خیلی خرسندم.
به نظر من آشنایی دوستان با یکدیگر یه امر مهم باشه (البته اگه تا کنون اتفاق نیفتاده) و همچین برنامه ای واقعا لازمه ، توی این صفحه آخر متوجه شدم که یه نشستی قراره در دانشگاه سعادت آباد برگزار بشه که فکر کنم هنوز انجام نشده و من به شخصه در صورت برگزاری حتما شرکت میکنم :قلب: 
هرچند فکر کنم این پست بنده اسپم محصوب بشه ولی ضمن عرض پوزش از تمامی عزیزان و مدیران و مسئولین این نهاد سپاسگذارم.

به امید موفقیت های روز افزون :قلب: 
لازم نیست بزرگ باشی تا شروع کنی / باید شروع کنی تا بزرگ شوی

----------


## hooman.pro

سلام مدتی بود که به متن های این انجمن رو دنبال میکردم بالاخره امروز رفتم کافی نت و عکس پرسنلی رو اسکن کردمو ایمیل رو فرستادم 
خیلی از این کارتون خوشم اومد جناب شهرکی چون همیشه با خودم میگفتم این همه عمرو تلف کردیم برنامه نویس شدیم حالا باید هی انجام وظیفه کنیم و در نهایت بقول شما 200 تومن تهش بمونه!
آفرین! :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
یک ساله تو این سایت عضوم اولین پست رو میزارم!!!! خودم تعجب کردم!!!!!!

----------


## Jarvis

> آقای شهرکی این مجموعه آموزش yii رو میخواستم تهیه کنم چند سوال داشتم:
> 1- الان بنده عضو ایران نهاد هستم و باید 50 تومن بپردازم؟ عضویتم کی تایید میشه؟
> 2- بنده کرج هستم وقتی پرداخت رو انجام بدم کی به دستم میرسه؟ هزینه پستی به عهده خودم هست؟ و ...
> منتظر جوابتون هستم ممنون


دوست عزیز ، لطفا سوالاتی که از آقای شهرکی یا هر شخص دیگه ای دارید زحمتشو توی پیغام خصوصی بکشید ...
اینو برای نظم این تاپیک عرض کردم ، سو تفاهم نشه


ایام به کام

----------


## lockii

سلام.
شرکت افزاد غیر دانشجو و غیر عضو نهاد هم در این سمینار مجاز هست؟
زمان مشخص نیست هنوز؟

----------


## MMSHFE

زمانش به احتمال 99.9٪ همون 26 فروردین هست و 0.1٪ هم اگه تغییر کنه قبلش خبر میدیم. شرکت در سمینار برای عموم علاقمندان آزاده ولی اگه عضو ایران نهاد باشین، بهتره و دانشگاه منتی روی سر ما نخواهد داشت.

----------


## SONITAJ

شرکت برای کسانی هم که دانشجو نیستند آزاد هست از این بابن نگرانی وجود نداره مگر برای ظرفیت سالن .چون سالن ظرفیت 300 نفر را بیشتر نداره و برای شهرهای کوچک چنین سالنی مناسب هست .خوشحال می شویم تمامی دوستان شرکت کنندولی دوستانی که عضو ایران نهاد هستندازمزایای بیشتری برخوردارخواهند شد.
منتظر حضور تمامی دوستان و علاقه مندان حوزه it هستیم.
به امید دیدار شما...

----------


## engmmrj

ما منتظر پکیج آموزشی Yii Advance هستیم .

----------


## cpuram

یه پکیج آموزشی درگاه های بانکی با رعایت تمام مسائل لطفا دوستانی که واردن بسازن.

----------


## MMSHFE

اعضای محترم ایران نهاد، سایت آپلود شد. *لینک*
فقط به نکاتی که میگم خوب دقت کنید:
1- سایت در مرحله آزمایشیه و لطفاً جاهای مختلف رو تست کنید و هر چیزی که بنظرتون برای تکمیلش لازمه یادداشت کنید. از ایرادات گرفته تا پیشنهاد و...
2- همه مواردی که یادداشت کردین رو توی دپارتمان خودتون در notice.itadmins.ir بنویسید. من از مدیر دپارتمان تحویل میگیرم و پیام خصوصی یا پست در این تاپیک مورد قبول نیست و حذف میشه.
3- اگه شما یک نظر خاص داشتین ولی مدیر دپارتمان نظرش فرق میکرد، خودتون با هم به توافق برسین چون درنهایت ارتباط ما با اعضای دپارتمانها ازطریق مدیر دپارتمان خواهد بود (برای نظم بیشتر).
4- اگه جایی باگ داشت، توی گزارشتون از صفحه عکس بگیرین یا توضیح بدین که کدوم صفحه بود و فرضاً چه مقادیری توی فرم وارد کرده بودین تا ریشه خطا مشخص بشه.
5- این سایت، سایت خودتونه. پس واقعاً سعی کنید ایراداتش برطرف بشه و مشکلاتش رو بررسی، کشف و گزارش کنید. من هم کار روی سایت رو خودم شخصاً در دست گرفتم تا سریعتر پیش بریم.

----------


## MMSHFE

سمینار 26 فروردین ساعت 9 تا 11 صبح در سعادتشهر با موضوع *معرفی تفاوتهای میان نیازهای بازار کار و آموزش آکادمیک (دانشگاهی)* رو از دست ندین. قدم همه اعضای ایران نهاد روی چشم ماست.

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

سلام و درود برشما
جناب مهندس واقعا به مبحث مهم و جالبی پرداختید من که با این بحث حمایت موافقم و توفیق روز افزون و موفقیت را از درگاه حق تعالی را برای شما آرزومندم.

----------


## texima

> سمینار 26 فروردین ساعت 9 تا 11 صبح در سعادتشهر با موضوع *معرفی تفاوتهای میان نیازهای بازار کار و آموزش آکادمیک (دانشگاهی)* رو از دست ندین. قدم همه اعضای ایران نهاد روی چشم ماست.


سلام
میدونم که این پست اسپم سنگینی هست ولی از همه مدیران و آقای شهرکی معذرت میخوام  :ناراحت: 
خیلی برنامه چیده بودم که این سمینار رو بیام و بعدش برسم خدمت آقای شهرکی عزیز ولی متاسفانه این دانشگاه برنامه چیدن همه چیز هم گزاشتن عهده ما اعصابم هم خورده بد موقعیتی از دست میدم  :ناراحت: 
ولی از دوستانی که امکان رفتن رو دارن میخوام که برن واسه اعضای نهاد واقعا لازمه

----------


## Amir_f

اینم لینک من توی نهاد 
http://www.i-nahad.ir/i-Experts/142
خیلی معرکه شده استاد ممنون

----------


## qartalonline

> من لینکی که دوستمون دادند رو دیدم وقتی روی سوابق تحصیلی کلیک میکنم نوشته میشه ؛سوابق تحصیلی کاربر محمد صالحی؛ برای همه کاربران فقط این جمله میاد


علتش اینه که سایت هنوز تکمیل نشده، و این موارد بصورت تستی وارد شده اند.


دوستان عضو دپارتمان CSC در صورتیکه در استفاده از پایگاه اطلاع رسانی ایران نهاد (http://notice.itadmins.ir) مشکل داشتید از طریق پیام خصوصی یا ایمیل اطلاع دهید.

----------


## Jarvis

یک سری از دوستان در مورد Header ـه سایت انتقاد کرده بودند ، اجازه بدید یک توضیحی در مورد خلوت بودن Header بدم :
علت اینه که اولا ما سعی کردیم اصل سادگی رو رعایت کنیم و هدر رو با مطالب بیخودی شلوغش نکنیم و صرفا توی هدر لوگو و عنوان سایت رو بگذاریم.
در مورد خالی بودن سمت چپ هدر ، من قسمت خالی سمت چپ هدر رو برای گذاشتن تصویر کاربر و لینک Logout و نمایش پروفایل و این موارد تعبیه کردم ... اما کدنویسی اون دیگه با من نیست.
در مورد رنگ آبی هم به خاطر این که رنگ آبی ملایم هست و آرامبخش من این رنگ رو انتخاب کردم ، و فرم لاگین رو هم رنگبندیش رو یکم متمایز کردم که کاربر سریعا بتونه پیداش کنه و لاگین کنه
چون یکی از اصول UX اینه که وقت کاربر رو تلف نکنیم و تا جایی که امکان داره المان های مهم رو کاری کنیم که کاربر نخواد دنبالشون بگرده ، سریعا بیاد جلوی چشمشون.

دوستان اگر در مورد گرافیک سایت نهاد کمی و کاستی ای مشاهده کردید به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید... بنده هرگونه نظری رو در رابطه با گرافیک سایت نهاد به دیده ی منت پذیرا خواهم بود اما تغییرات در قالب فعلی اعمال نخواهد شد.

با احترام - محمد صالحی ، مدیریت دپارتمان گرافیک

----------


## texima

قالب سایت واقعا عالی هست یعنی در عین سادگی بسیار زیبا و کاربری پسنده من که شخصا واقعا لذت بردم :قلب:

----------


## refugee

> یک سری از دوستان در مورد Header ـه سایت انتقاد کرده بودند ، اجازه بدید یک توضیحی در مورد خلوت بودن Header بدم :
> علت اینه که اولا ما سعی کردیم اصل سادگی رو رعایت کنیم و هدر رو با مطالب بیخودی شلوغش نکنیم و صرفا توی هدر لوگو و عنوان سایت رو بگذاریم.
> در مورد خالی بودن سمت چپ هدر ، من قسمت خالی سمت چپ هدر رو برای گذاشتن تصویر کاربر و لینک Logout و نمایش پروفایل و این موارد تعبیه کردم ... اما کدنویسی اون دیگه با من نیست.
> در مورد رنگ آبی هم به خاطر این که رنگ آبی ملایم هست و آرامبخش من این رنگ رو انتخاب کردم ، و فرم لاگین رو هم رنگبندیش رو یکم متمایز کردم که کاربر سریعا بتونه پیداش کنه و لاگین کنه
> چون یکی از اصول UX اینه که وقت کاربر رو تلف نکنیم و تا جایی که امکان داره المان های مهم رو کاری کنیم که کاربر نخواد دنبالشون بگرده ، سریعا بیاد جلوی چشمشون.
> 
> دوستان اگر در مورد گرافیک سایت نهاد کمی و کاستی ای مشاهده کردید به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید... بنده هرگونه نظری رو در رابطه با گرافیک سایت نهاد به دیده ی منت پذیرا خواهم بود اما تغییرات در قالب فعلی اعمال نخواهد شد.
> 
> با احترام - محمد صالحی ، مدیریت دپارتمان گرافیک


خسته نباشید جناب .
حالا که تغییران اعمال نمیشه و همه چیز تکمیل شده . من همیشه دیر خبر میشم متاسفانه . خیلی دوست دارم در این زمینه فعالیتی میکردم . 

عذر میخواهم دوست ندارم برای کسی که اینو درست کرده ایرادی بگیرم ولی چون وبسایت جمعی است و نظر همگی شرط است . باید بگم که ترکیب و چیدمان و رنگ بندی و همچنین نوع فونت و اندازش واقعا جالب نیست .

نمیدونم کی طراحی کرده . و چرا از این رنگ ها استفاده کرده اصلا دلیلش چی بوده ... ( از روانشناسی رنگ ها الهام بگیرید )

همچین وبسایت بجای رنگ تیره و تار باید یک رنگ روشن تر و محیط کاملا جذاب و قشنگ میذاشت . جوری که مشتری اومد داخل سایت دیگه نره بیرون . نگه اقا اینا که خودشون طراح و برنامه نویسن رنگ بندیشون این باشه وای به حال طراحیشون برا سایت ما ...

یک نکته دیگه رو هم که باید متذکر بشم فرهنگ سازی است . وبسایت جامع است و قرار است فردا روز تشکیل جمعی از برنامه نویسان و طراحان باشه . پی چرا نیاییم توی وبسایت از فرهنگ و رسوم کشور استفاده نکنیم بجای استفاده از الگویی غربی . ( هر چقدم به روز باشه و طبق ساختار امروزی باشه ولی فرهنگ نباید فراموش شود )

بطور مثال شما سایت رهبر leader.ir رو مشاهده کنید . اون سایت با اون عظمت و بازدید و .. گرافیکش رو ببینید سرعت عمل و فرهنگ سازی که رو قالب شده رو مشاهده کنید . میدونم الان میگید مقایسه درستی نیست ولی به نظر من است . وبسایتی که مربوط به کشور و مردمانی از اون کشور میشه باید بومی باشه تا پابلیک ... 

من ایرانی نیستم . اما اگه قرار بود همچین وبسایتی برای کشورم تهیه میکردم قطعا از المان ها و تصاویر و فرهنگ غنی کشور استفاده میکردم . 

به هر حال خسته نباشید . دست شما درد نکنه زحمت کشیدین . من در بخش گرافیک سر رشته  تجربه خوبی دارم . چنانچه تمایل به همکاری بود . بی هیچ منتی در خدمتم . ( البته اگه غیر ایرانی قبول میکنند )

----------


## engmmrj

رنگ بندی بسیار عالی هست .

----------


## MMSHFE

ممنون از اظهار نظر دوستان تون. لطفاً نظرات درمورد سایت رو توی سامانه بنویسید چون اینجا عمومیه و تاپیک بی جهت شلوغ میشه.

----------


## shpegah

> ممنون از اظهار نظر دوستان تون. لطفاً نظرات درمورد سایت رو توی سامانه بنویسید چون اینجا عمومیه و تاپیک بی جهت شلوغ میشه.


مشکل سامانه هم اینکه عمومی نیست فقط اعضای هر دپارتمان با هم ارتباط دارند . پیام خصوصی هم نمیتونه  اکثریت نظراتو جمع آوری کنه

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب قرار هم نیست اعضای دپارتمان PHP درخصوص گرافیک سایت دنبال مشکل باشن. اگه مشکلی هم دیدن، به مدیر بخش خودشون گزارش بدن. مدیران دپارتمانها به سایر بخشها هم دسترسی دارن.

----------


## shpegah

این روش شما این مشکلو داره که در اصل همکاریه بین دپارتمها رو حذف میکنه وباعث ایجاد دوجبهه بین دپارتمانها میشه و حس همکاری رو بینشون از بین میبره
در اینصورت به جای اینکه از نظرات پیشنهاد ها وانتقادات همدیگه در داخل نهاد استفاده بشه . ازبیرون از نهاد در لفظ یا عمل مشاهده میشه که به ما وارد میکنند شما اینو میپسندید ؟ باعث قضاوت نادرست از نهاد نمیشه ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید، بحث حذف حس همکاری نیست. موضوع اصلی ایجاد نظمه. اعضای یک دپارتمان نباید در حوزه فعالیت سایر دپارتمانها اظهارنظر و دخالت کنن. البته اینطور هم نیست که اصلاً حق اظهار نظر نداشته باشن بلکه مستقیماً نمیتونن پست بگذارن و باید به مدیر دپارتمان خودشون انتقال بدن و مدیران دپارتمانها با هم تعامل دارن و توی جلسات کاری که گذاشته میشه، بحث و تبادل نظر میکنن. اینطوری اگه فرضاً مشکلی هم پیش بیاد، رده های بالای تصمیم گیری در نهاد نیازی نیست خودشون دنبال پستها بگردن ببینن مقصر کی بوده یا چه کسی پست نامربوط گذاشته و... و کافیه به مدیر دپارتمان بگن فلان نظر رو کی گفته بود که شما توی دپارتمان فلان، نوشتین و مدیر دپارتمان مسئولیت این موارد رو بعهده داره. بهتره از این زاویه هم به قضیه نگاه کنید که توی ایران نهاد، از رده سنی 10 ساله تا 35 ساله عضو داریم. اونهم از نقاط مختلف کشور با فرهنگها و طرز تفکر و نحوه بیان خاص خودشون و برای جلوگیری از آشوب و دردسرهای بعدی، چنین نظمی لازمه.

----------


## Jarvis

> خسته نباشید جناب .
> حالا که تغییران اعمال نمیشه و همه چیز تکمیل شده . من همیشه دیر خبر میشم متاسفانه . خیلی دوست دارم در این زمینه فعالیتی میکردم . 
> 
> عذر میخواهم دوست ندارم برای کسی که اینو درست کرده ایرادی بگیرم ولی چون وبسایت جمعی است و نظر همگی شرط است . باید بگم که ترکیب و چیدمان و رنگ بندی و همچنین نوع فونت و اندازش واقعا جالب نیست .
> 
> نمیدونم کی طراحی کرده . و چرا از این رنگ ها استفاده کرده اصلا دلیلش چی بوده ... ( از روانشناسی رنگ ها الهام بگیرید )
> 
> همچین وبسایت بجای رنگ تیره و تار باید یک رنگ روشن تر و محیط کاملا جذاب و قشنگ میذاشت . جوری که مشتری اومد داخل سایت دیگه نره بیرون . نگه اقا اینا که خودشون طراح و برنامه نویسن رنگ بندیشون این باشه وای به حال طراحیشون برا سایت ما ...
> 
> ...


خیلی ممنون و متشکر از نظر شما ، طراحی گرافیک قالب سایت نهاد با بنده بوده
در مورد انتقاداتتون ، نظر شما محترم هستش ، اما همونطور که خودتون گفتید شما سر رشته ی* تجربی* دارید ، در صورتی که بنده تقریبا 6 - 7 سالی میشه که کارم گرافیکه و هنرستان هم گرافیک خوندم و قطعا مباحث تئوری رو شما ممکنه دنبال نکرده باشید !
در مورد رنگ ها تا حالا کسی ایراد نگرفته ، رنگ ها تیره و تار نیستند ، حداقل میشه گفت 10 درصد از رنگ ها تیره هستند که خب طبیعی هست ، وگرنه شما آبی روشن رو تیره میدونید ؟! قرمز روشن ... سبز روشن که از رنگ های استاندارد طراحی تخت هستش... همینطور رنگ های دیگه که سعی شده 90 درصد رنگ کل سایت روشن باشه! اکثر رنگ ها از رنگ های استاندارد Flat Design هستند.

در مورد سبک طراحی ، ما از طراحی تخت استفاده کردیم ، اما چه اشکالی داره همین سبک رو بومی سازی کنیم و برای خودمون استفاده کنیم ؟!
وقتی یه تکنولوژی یا متد یا سبک جدید توی جهان پدیدار میشه نباید بگیم چون فلان کشور این سبک رو ابداع کرده نباید ازش استفاده کنیم ، باید اون سبک رو بسنجیم و جنبه های مثبت اون رو برای خودمون بومی سازی کنیم ، مثلا بنده توی این طرح از رنگ سبز روشن استفاده کردم که توی بعضی صنایع دستی ایران به کار برده میشه...
شاید این سبک طراحی به قول شما غربی باشه ، اما فرهنگ غلطی رو رواج نمیده ، تهاجم فرهنگی محسوب نمیشه که بخوایم علیه اون جبهه بگیریم !
جالبه بدونید همین غربی ها خیلی چیزاشون ریشه ایرانی داره ، خودشون نمیدونن و دارن استفاده میکنن ، همین کراوات یکیشه که در دوران ساسانیان ابداع شد و به خارج از ایران برده شد! حالا ملت میگن ترویج فرهنگ غرب و اینا ... در صورتی که توی تاریخ ایران خیلی چیزا مثل این داریم ... تاریخ هنر ایران و جهان رو اگه پاس می کردید خیلی از این موارد رو باهاش آشنا می شدید.
سایت Leader.ir رو هم که مثال زدید زیاد تعریفی نداشت ... من بهتر از این هم سراغ دارم!!!!

در مورد فونت ها ، من سعی کردم اندازه متناسب باشه و حد وسط رو به قول خودمون رعایت کرده باشم ، نه خیلی ریز و نه خیلی درشت!
البته باید قبول کنیم که هنوز فونت های فارسی توی تایپوگرافی ضعیف هستند و مث فونت های Google Fonts نیستند که بشه برای وب به درستی روشون حساب باز کرد
اما در هر صورت من از فونت یکان برای این کار استفاده کردم که فکر میکنم مناسب بوده باشه شایدم انتظار داشتید از فونت *عربی* Droid Arabic Naskh استفاده میکردم !!!!

در کل تعداد اعضای نهاد یک دو تا نیست و هر کسی یه نظری در این مورد داره ، هیچ طراحی هم نمیتونه همزمان 200 نفر رو راضی نگه داره ... !
شاید شما فکر کنید که این نوع طراحی به مشتری حس خوبی نمیده یا مشتری نمی پسنده ... اما اینطور نیست ، حداقل امروزه اینطور نیست ، امروزه دیگه ثابت شده شلوغی و سکیومورفیزم دیگه جای آنچنانی توی وب نداره و اکثر افراد دنبال سادگی و سبک بودن وبسایتشون هستند و مسلما یکی از مزیت های طراحی تخت سبک بودن اون هستش

به هر حال قالب فعلی تا یک مدتی روی سایت هستش تا موقعی که نهاد پا بگیره و بتونم از دپارتمان گرافیک یک تیم حرفه ای تشکیل بدم و برای سایت نهاد یک قالب طراحی کنیم.
اشکالات این قالب هم توی قالب بعدی تا حد امکان رفع خواهد شد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## refugee

تشکر از توضیحات شما ؛

باید بگم که دوران دبیرستان هم روانشناسی دو سال تمام پاس کردیم و هم تاریخ ایران و جهان 1 و 2 , بهتر از تاریخ کشور خودم بلدم .  بحث کراوات بستن با بحث فرهنگ سازی اصیل ایرانی فرق میکنه .  کراوات امروزه تو جامعه ایران یجورایی ناپسند میدانند و اگر دقت کرده باشید حتی سیاست مردان کشور هم نمیبندن کراوات . پس فعلا اگه ایرانی هم باشه باید بذاریمش کنار . چون تو فرهنگ ما به درستی جا نیفتاده . بنده با طراحی های تخت مشکلی ندارم اما هر چیزی جایی دارد . تو همه صفحات نمیشه از هر جور طراحی استفاده کرد و الا اگه بخواهیم بخاطر سرعت بیشتر و .. مد نظر بگیریم باید توقع داشته باشیم وبسایت های دولتی بیشتر از این طرح استفاده کنند . چون بازدید بیشتر داره . ولی میبینید که طراحی گرافیکی و نمایش تمدن و اثار ایرانی و طرح های اسلیمی رو استفاده میکنند . پس نتیجه میگیریم که اگر بخواهیم وبسایتی برای مردمان یک کشور طراحی کنیم . باید بومی باشه . باید طبق فرهنگ و اداب و رسوم این کشور طراحی شود . سلیقه مردمان این کشور باید مد نظر گرفته بشه نه تکنولوژی روز نه فرهنگ غربی تو وبسایت ایرانی .

رطور مثال اگر شما بهترین طراحی رو هم انجام بدین و از فرهنگ و اداب و رسوم کشور ایران یا دیگر کشور ها رو قالب پیاده سازی کنید . ولی کارفرمای شما از کشور افغانستان باشه . به هیچ عنوان طرح رو قبول نمیکنه و بازدید کننده به هیچ وجه قبول نداره . چرا ؟ چون مربوط به اون نیست . شاید قشنگ باشه ولی فرهنگش و سلایق فرق میکنه . بیایید بومی پذیر باشیم .

اینکه شما تحوری خواندید و من تجربه ای بودم . مهم نیست . مهم مشتری است و دیدگاه او . بازدید کننده باید قبول کنه چه سایتی خوبه . ما وبسایت رو طراحی میکنیم که بازدیدکننده ببینه و الا متن خالی بذارید چه فرقی میکنه دیگه . ( بازدید کننده تشخیص نمیده این وبسایت طراحش تجربی بوده یا تحوری )

----------------
جناب شهرکی :

من اهداف نهاد رو اینجوری برداشت کردم :  جمع اوری برنامه نویسان دور هم و حمایت از برنامه نویس ها و پذیرش پروژه و تقسیم بصورت عادلانه بین طراحان و برنامه نویسان اعضای سایت .

خب اگر اینجوری باشه اهداف یه چیزایی رو کم داره . ( هر چند روز به روز داره گسترش پیدا میکن ) ولی باید بگم شاید اینا مد نظر کسی نبوده .

1. اعضا باید به همه بخش های وبسایت دسترسی داشته باشند  بازدید کننده هم همینطور . ( چون وبسایت باید ازاد باشه و بازدید کننده بیاد ببینه چه فعالیت هایی داره انجام میپذیره اینجوری شاید بیشتر اعتماد کرد . شاید اصلا وقتی دید پروژه های به این خوبی داره انجام میشه اونم پروژشو داد به سایت طراحی کنن و اعضا هم باید دسترسی ازاد داشته باشه برای دیدن , حالا چون فعالیتش تو بخش خاصی است فقط مشکلی نداره میتونه پروژه هاشو فقط از اون بخش بگیره )

2. یه سری امکانات و امار و ارقام کم داره . تو پنل اعضا . خیلی خیلی ساده است . ( مثلا لیست دوستان و لیست سیاه نداره . پیام عمومی . گزارش کاربر . گزارش اخطار و .. ) 

3. اماری از اعضا و یا عکس هایشان و یا تعداد پروژه هایی که انجام شده و مدیران و .. در صفحه اول نشر بشه روی بازدید کننده و مشتری تاثیر خوبی داره .

4. نام کاربری : برای من و دوستان پسر دیگه مشکلی نداره . اما از همکاران خانم یه تعدادی ناراضی بودن از این موضوع . در جریان هستید که متاسفانه اونقدرا فرهنگ سازی نشده و شاید خانمی متاهل باشه و از طریق این شماره تماس مزاحمی به وجود بیاد . پس بهتر نیست شماره تماس فقط برای اعتماد بیشتر بین کاربر و مدیر باشه . ( شخصی سازی ) و نام کاربری انتخابی در شان و منزلت سایت باشه .

5. اواتار : من فکر میکنم بعضی از اواتار ها ( تصاویر شخصی ) از کیفیت مناسبی برخوردار نبود و متناسب با وبسایت نهاد ایران نبود . اگر امکانش باشه در اینده توی نشست ها از اعضایی که میان عکس پرسنلی گرفته بشه بجای این عکس ها بهتر است . کیفیت مطلوب تر و در یک راس خواهد بود . ( این کار شدنی است اگه بخواهید ) به هر حال نشست ها تنها تو شیراز نباید باشه و باید بین استان ها در چرخش باشه . هم تفریح است برای اعضا  و مدیران هم انتقاد بیشتری میشه و دلگرمی برای دوستانی که دور از نهاد هستن . مثل خودمون تو مشهد . 

6. مشتری : سوال اینجاست مشتری چطوری باید بازدید کنه تو سایت ؟ چطوری دپارتمان ها رو مشاهده کنه ؟ ( فقط نمیشه که از بیرون پروژه دریافت کرد منبع اصلی اینترنت است )

7. عضویت : میدونید که هر چی فله ای بشه اخرش خراب میشه . من میگم اگه اعضا زیر نظر مدیران باشه و مدیران تمامی اطلاعات رو داشته باشند اینجوری هم اعضا پیابند به قوانین انجمن و زیر بار مسئولیت هستن . و هم اعتماد سازی بیشتر میشه . اما اگر عضویت روی سایت فعال باشه . هر کاربری ثبت نام میکنه و شاید اطلاعات دروغ بده . و یا شاید اصلا ربات ها ثبت نام کردند . شاید کسی جز ربات ها بود ولی خارج از محیط کشور . پیشنهاد من دعوت نامه است . بهتر نیست مثل سیستم سایت bayan دعوت نامه توسط اعضا و یا خود سایت و بعد از تائید مدیران فعال بشه ؟ اینجوری اطلاعات دقیقتر دارین از اعضا و امار کاربران حفظ میشه . اعتماد سازی .

8. آزمون و اموزش : آزمون ها چطوری برگذار میشه و چطوری کاربر باید بررسی بشه که خوب است یا خیر اصلا توانایی کار رو داره یا نه ؟ ( من میگم تو نشست هایی که انجام میشه یه بررسی هایی بشه . و یا تو همین وبسایت سوالاتی پرسیده بشه . مثلا 30 تا سوال تو مدت زمان محدود و اگر کاربر قبول شد که خوب . اگرم نشد و مشروط شد با پرداخت مبلغی ناچیز دوباره ثبت نام کنه . و شرکت کنه . ازمون ها هم همزمان باشه تا کسی تقلب نکنه ) هزینه رو هم فقط بخاطر هزینه های وبسایت و تامین مخارج های غیره نهاد و تعهد کاربر , اگه رایگان باشه بی قدر میشه و کاربر دوباره ثبت نام میکنه و شاید میلی نداشته باشه . ولی وقتی بها رو میپردازه بخاطر پولشم شده براش ارزش قائل میشه . میتونه مبلغ مثلا 2 هزار باشه .یا 1000 تومان .
اموزش ها هم میتونه تو وبسایت ها و بخش های خود دپارتما ها برگذار بشه . ولی اموزش ها نباید جوری باشه که هر کسی اموزش بته . سطح استاد باید مشخص باشه و زیر نظر مدیران نهاد و تو اموزش ها ارم و نشانه نهاد ذکر بشه . بصورت انلاین پخش بشه ( فلش ) و یا بصورت فایل دانلود . اگه تنها روی سایت باشه بنظرم بهتره . 

9. اتاق فکر : اتاق فکر باید ازاد باشه و هر شب یا هفته ای مدیران و بچه ها جمع بشن و در موردی بحث کنند . اینجوری اطلاعات بین همه تقسیم میشه و شاید من چیزی یاد نداشتم و یاد گرفتم . ولی اگه دپارتمانش مختص افراد خودش باشه . محدود میشه . 

10. فروشگاه و محصولات : اگه قراره فروشگاه باشه و محصولات فروخته بشه پس قسمت اموزش ها رو بردارید . چون بی معنی است . همه محصولات فروخته میشه . پس چی رو اموزش میدین به رایگان . محصولات فروشگاه هم خواهشا جوری باشه که مثلا الان سی دی تو دستگاه من نمیخونه . باید تو همه دستگاه ها بخونه . اگه سی دی اورجینال ( نقره ای ) باشه کیفیت و دوام بیشتری داره . و همچنین اگه تو جلدی با مشخصات و طراحی زیبای نهاد ایران . ( به یادگار میمونه و یک نشانه است و تبلیغات نهاد )

11. افتتاح انجمن : اگر انجمنی باشه که بتونن کاربران با هم تبادل اطلاعات کنند . ( کاربران همه گروه ها نه گروه خاص فقط ) بهتر است . فقط مختص ایران نهاد است . درسته انجمن برنامه نویس هم است . ولی اینجا خیلی شلوغه و پراکنده است همه موضوعات . منظورم اینه که اون انجمن باید اختصاصی بین فقط اعضا ایران نهاد باشه . کسی دیگه نبینه و اشتراکی نداشته باشه . همچنین بخش دپارتمان ها فقط باید مختص امار و اطلاعات پروژه های تکمیل شده و در دست تکمیل و سفارش گرفته شده و .. باشه . و هر بخش که کلیک شد روش ( مثلا یک سفارش ) داخل اون بخش بتونن قیمت بدن یا در موردش نظر بدن و .. مدیران بین قیمت ها یک قیمت عادلانه بگه که هم مشتری راضی باشه هم طراح و برنامه نویس . اگه قیمت یک طرفه بین مشتری و نهاد باشه . بنظر جالب نمیاد و اینجوری میتونید سر مشتری منتی هم گذاشته باشید و دلشو خوش کنید که تخفیف گرفته . 

12. قوانین وبسایت و عدم شخصی سازی : وبسایت باید عمومی باشه جوری که همه توان نظر دادن داشته باشن همه ی اعضا باید دخالتی داشته باشند نه اینکه شخصی باشه یا مثلا برای شخص خاصی منفعت داشته باشه . هزینه های وبسایت باید بین اعضا تقسیم بشه . هزینه های متفرقه و منفعت باید بین همگی باشه . در غیر اینصورت این وبسایت با وبسایت های شخصی مثل نیوشا و .. فرقی نداره . همچنین سفارش ها باید نوبتی و یا گروهی بین بجه ها تقسیم بشه . امار و اطلاعات شفاف سازی بشه . از تفکر و دیدگاه دیگران حمایت بشه . اعضا توانایی ساخت و فروش اسکریپت ها و مدیریت محتوا های خودشان رو داشته باشند و مثل همین اموزشی که جناب شهرکی درست کردند . وبسایت هم میتونه از هر فروش مبلغی رو درصد بابت کارمزد و هزینه های متفرقه سایت بردارد . 
در کل میخواهم بگم مکانی باشه دوستانه بین همه ی مدیران و اعضا . جوری نباشه که کسی دلخور بشه و یا محدود و دلسرد از اینکه کسی حمایتش نکرده و مکان شخصی بوده .


* اگر دخالتی کردم و به بنده مربوط نمیشد , پوزش میخواهم . قصد جسارت نداشتم و فقط چون دوست دارم فعالیتی در این واحد انجمن بدم . خواستم نظریات و دیدگاه خودم رو بیان کرده باشم . شاید کسی مد نظر نداشته باینا رو شایدم داشته و تکمیل تر نبوده و شایدم اصلا من اشتباه گفته باشم . و شما تکمیلش کنید . 

به هر حال سپاسگذارم بابت همه زحمات شما و بقیه مدیران عزیز . @};-

----------


## Amir_f

> ببینید، بحث حذف حس همکاری نیست. موضوع اصلی ایجاد نظمه. اعضای یک دپارتمان نباید در حوزه فعالیت سایر دپارتمانها اظهارنظر و دخالت کنن. البته اینطور هم نیست که اصلاً حق اظهار نظر نداشته باشن بلکه مستقیماً نمیتونن پست بگذارن و باید به مدیر دپارتمان خودشون انتقال بدن و مدیران دپارتمانها با هم تعامل دارن و توی جلسات کاری که گذاشته میشه، بحث و تبادل نظر میکنن. اینطوری اگه فرضاً مشکلی هم پیش بیاد، رده های بالای تصمیم گیری در نهاد نیازی نیست خودشون دنبال پستها بگردن ببینن مقصر کی بوده یا چه کسی پست نامربوط گذاشته و... و کافیه به مدیر دپارتمان بگن فلان نظر رو کی گفته بود که شما توی دپارتمان فلان، نوشتین و مدیر دپارتمان مسئولیت این موارد رو بعهده داره. بهتره از این زاویه هم به قضیه نگاه کنید که توی ایران نهاد، از رده سنی 10 ساله تا 35 ساله عضو داریم. اونهم از نقاط مختلف کشور با فرهنگها و طرز تفکر و نحوه بیان خاص خودشون و برای جلوگیری از آشوب و دردسرهای بعدی، چنین نظمی لازمه.


اگر امکانش هست اعضای هر بخش اگه می خواند نظری رو بذارن که تمام دپارتمان ها ببیننید این پست یک امکان خاصی داشته باشه ( متفاوت با پست مخصوص دپارتمان خاص خودشون ) ولی تنها در صورتی در کل دپارتمان ها نمایش داده بشه که مدیر دپارتمان اون عضو خاص تایید کنه که این پست مناسب هست برای نمایش در کل دپارتمان ها ( اینطوری هم اعضا نظرشون رو میگند هم تصمیم آخر با مدیران هست که این پست نمایش داده بشه بصورت عمومی یا نه ) در صورتی هم که مدیری تایید نکنه که پستی نمایش داده بشه به صورت پست معمولی در همان دپارتمان نمایش داده شود ولی با ظاهری متفاوت که اعضای دیگر متوجه بشن این پست برای نمایش عمومی ارسال شده ولی پذیرفته نشده ( اگه دلیل رد شدن هم در پایین توسط مدیر مربوطه ذکر بشه خیلی بهتر است ) 

اتاق فکر رو هم طوری باشه که همه اعضای خانواده ایران نهاد بتونیم ایدهامون رو داخلش قرار بدیم . 


ممنون از تمام دوستانی که برای خانواده قدرتمند ایران نهاد زحمت می کشند ( از تمام اعضا از مدیران تا تک تک اعضا  )

----------


## Amir_f

یه مورد رو یادم رفت ، اگه امکانش هست برای بحث های این چنینی مثل رنپ بندی ، فونت ، امکانات جدید و ... 
نظر سنجی توی سایت قرار بدید ( سایت خود ایران نهاد ) تا اعضا بتونند نظراتشون رو بگند . 

درسته بنده به شخصه عجول هستم ولی دوست دارم سایتی رو که اساتید قدرتمندی رهبری می کنند یک سایت فوق العاده عالی باشه ( از ابتدای شروع کار سایت )  و با گذشت زمان حتما همینطور میشه . 

و در مورد اینکه کاربران دپارتمان ها در مورد دپارتمان های دیگه نظری بدند ( البته به وسیله مدیران دپارتمان مخصوص خودشون ) بنظرم خیلی عالی هست ، شاید بنده دپارتمان php باشم ولی در مورد یک دپارتمان دیگه نظری به ذهنم برسه که با به ذهن هیچ یک از اعضای دپارتمان مورد نظر نرسیده باشه و بلعکس، من شاید دانش پیاده سازی اون مفهوم رو نداشته باشم ولی با بیان ایده خودم یک ایده جدید وارد نهاد کردم . به شخصه کلی ایده دارم ولی به خاطر نداشتن دانش برای پیاده سازی مجبور می شم بیان نکنم  ( ایده ها هم باید طوری باشه که تنها یک طرفه نباشه یعنی فقط اعضا ایده ها شون رو بیان کنند ، کل ایده های پیاده سازی شده ، در حال پیاده سازی و ایده های به تصویب رسیده برای پیاده سازی در آینده رو ** حداقل اعضایی که ایده شون داخل نهاد قبول شده بتونند ببینند ** این یک اعتماد سازی 2 طرفه میشه و کاربران هم در بیان ایده کم فروشی نمی کنند ! و از ایده های موجود هم میتونند استفاده کنند یا حتی با نظری سعی کنند ایده های موجود رو بهتر کنند )

----------


## MMSHFE

> اگه بخواهیم بخاطر سرعت بیشتر و .. مد نظر بگیریم باید توقع داشته باشیم وبسایت های دولتی بیشتر از این طرح استفاده کنند . چون بازدید بیشتر داره .


دوست عزیز، وبسایتهای دولتی رو بیخیال بشین چون کلاً فسیل شده اند. توی سایتهای دولتی و اداری هرکی پول کمتری بگیره کار رو میدن دست اون (سیستم مناقصه است). هدف ایران نهاد دفاع از فرهنگ اصیل ایرانی نیست چون رسالت ما این نیست. البته قصد اهانت ندارم و فرهنگ کشورم برام خیلی عزیز و محترمه.
ولی منظورم اینه که ایران نهاد قراره از چیزهای دیگری دفاع کنه و دفاع از فرهنگ کشور وظیفه وزارت ارشاد اسلامی و... است. ما اومدیم از حقوق فعالان حوزه IT دفاع کنیم و برای این کار هم باید با تکنولوژیهای روز پیش بریم. طرح اسلیمی که جاش توی حوزه IT نیست. آدم تا میبینه ناخودآگاه یاد مسجد میفته. نه اینکه مسجد بد باشه، نه. مسجد خیلی هم محترمه و جایگاهش در جای خودش فوق العاده قابل احترامه ولی نباید همه چیز رو با هم قاطی کنیم.
هدف ما حمایت از فعالان حوزه IT هست و هر چیزی رو به شرطی توی کارمون دخیل میکنیم که به این هدف کمک کنه وگرنه فقط داریم دست و بال خودمون رو با زنجیر میبندیم و فرضاً هر طرحی بخوایم بزنیم باید بشینیم فکر کنیم با کدوم یکی از شعائر ما همخوانی داره و با کدومها نداره.
درهرصورت با توجه به اینکه قبلاً گفتم نظراتتون رو توی سیستم Notice بگذارین، دلیلی نمیبینم این بحث اینجا ادامه پیدا کنه.

----------


## refugee

> دوست عزیز، وبسایتهای دولتی رو بیخیال بشین چون کلاً فسیل شده اند. توی سایتهای دولتی و اداری هرکی پول کمتری بگیره کار رو میدن دست اون (سیستم مناقصه است). هدف ایران نهاد دفاع از فرهنگ اصیل ایرانی نیست چون رسالت ما این نیست. البته قصد اهانت ندارم و فرهنگ کشورم برام خیلی عزیز و محترمه.
> ولی منظورم اینه که ایران نهاد قراره از چیزهای دیگری دفاع کنه و دفاع از فرهنگ کشور وظیفه وزارت ارشاد اسلامی و... است. ما اومدیم از حقوق فعالان حوزه IT دفاع کنیم و برای این کار هم باید با تکنولوژیهای روز پیش بریم. طرح اسلیمی که جاش توی حوزه IT نیست. آدم تا میبینه ناخودآگاه یاد مسجد میفته. نه اینکه مسجد بد باشه، نه. مسجد خیلی هم محترمه و جایگاهش در جای خودش فوق العاده قابل احترامه ولی نباید همه چیز رو با هم قاطی کنیم.
> هدف ما حمایت از فعالان حوزه IT هست و هر چیزی رو به شرطی توی کارمون دخیل میکنیم که به این هدف کمک کنه وگرنه فقط داریم دست و بال خودمون رو با زنجیر میبندیم و فرضاً هر طرحی بخوایم بزنیم باید بشینیم فکر کنیم با کدوم یکی از شعائر ما همخوانی داره و با کدومها نداره.
> درهرصورت با توجه به اینکه قبلاً گفتم نظراتتون رو توی سیستم Notice بگذارین، دلیلی نمیبینم این بحث اینجا ادامه پیدا کنه.


باشه دیگه نظر نمیدم . حداقل کاش ادامشم میخواندین .

وبسایت ایران نهاد i-nahad.ir هم رفتم ولی نام کاربری و رمز عبورمو قبول نکرد . نتونستم وارد بشم . قبلا گفته بودین نظر اینجا بدیم منم نظر دادم و بس ...

----------


## qartalonline

> باشه دیگه نظر نمیدم . حداقل کاش ادامشم میخواندین .
> 
> وبسایت ایران نهاد i-nahad.ir هم رفتم ولی نام کاربری و رمز عبورمو قبول نکرد . نتونستم وارد بشم . قبلا گفته بودین نظر اینجا بدیم منم نظر دادم و بس ...


دوست عزیز قبلا گفته شده نظرتون رو تو دپارتمان خودتون ارسال کنید.

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً هر نظری دارین توی سامانه و در دپارتمان خودتون مطرح کنید. سایت درحال تکمیله و برای همین الآن گذاشتیمش که با نظر خود اعضا امکانات بهش اضافه بشه.

----------


## refugee

> دوست عزیز قبلا گفته شده نظرتون رو تو دپارتمان خودتون ارسال کنید.


خواستم اونجام پیام بذارم . 

اینو نوشت :

*پیام: شما اجازه ورود به این دپارتمان را ندارید*

----------


## MMSHFE

توی دپارتمان خودتون بنویسید. مدیر دپارتمان منتقل میکنه.

----------


## refugee

توی دپارتمان خودمون بود اقای شهرکی . 

دپارتمان html .

بقیه دپارتمان ها که حتی نمیشه وارد شد .

----------


## qartalonline

خوب من هم تو پستهای بالا گفتم هرکدوم از دوستان بخش کلاینت در استفاده از notice مشکل داشتن از پیغام خصوصی اطلاع بدن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

این سایت به لطف دوستانی که از خیلی وقت های پیش ما افتخار اشنایی با اونا و داشتیم طراحی و کد نویسی شده
حالا اگه ایرادی هست و کم و کسری ای هست و یا اختلاف نظر یا اختلاف سلیقه اصلا ایرادی نداره
دوستان تو دپارتمان گرافیک و کدنویسی سمت کلاینت به مدیراشون بیشتر کمک کنند تا نسخه های بهتری از قالب و اماده کنیم تا در نسخه های بعدی بتونیم ازشون استفاده کنیم
نظر دادن همیشه به معنی تغییر و مخالفت نیست
اما خوب تغغیر قالب و ویرایش لحظه به لحظه قالب بعنی رنگ عوش کردن ما به هر نظری خوب نمیهش که سایت دائم در حال تغغیر باشه
امیدوارم منظورم کامل رسونده باشم.
بحث ها هم داخل تاپیک باشه
وقتی چند بار گفته میهش این نکته پس رعایت کنید دوستان
اگه هم سخته تحمل کنید چیزی کم نمیشه از ما
تا ما فرصت کافی کنیم یک تالار عمومی ایجاد کنیم که همه نظر همدیگه و بخونند اما نگیم دسترسی و باز بزارید همه جا بریم 
خوب یک سری سیاست هایی با یک سری هدف هایی در نظر گرفته شد و به نظر مدیران احترام بزارید و شک نکنید بی دلیل نبوده
ممنون

----------


## profosor

سلام اقای شهرکی اقا من دپاتمان خودم رو انتخاب کرده بودم اما الان تو اعضای دپاتمان نیستم دپارتمان من php بود 
اسم منم علیرضا محمدی هست ممنون میشم دپارتمان من رو درست کنید با تشکر

----------


## MMSHFE

دپارتمان شما تعیین شد.

----------


## leaping

میگن کوزه گر همیشه از کوزه شکسته آب میخوره
انتظار می رفت سایت نهاد تا قبل از آماده شدن کامل اون بالا نیاد, منظورم از کامل حداقل آماده کار بودن بخشهای اصلی اون هست.این یک بحث
بعدهم
توی این نهاد متاسفانه مشکلات بسیاری وجود داره که هنوز تعیین هدف و مصادیق نشده که به نظرم از اصول یک نهاد مستقل , اونهم نهادی مجتمع از برنامه نویسها هست.منظورم از تعیین مصادیق مرزها و خطوطی هست که می بایست در این نهاد مطرح بشه و مسائل دیگه ای بر اون وارد نباشه.
اما در حال حاضر این مسئله وجود نداره و به شخصه هرچند عضوی از برنامه نویسها نیستم که حضور و یا عدم حضورم منجر به اتفاق خاصی بشه اما به هر ترتیب درخواستم رو پس می گیرم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## profosor

ممنونم از فعالیت سریعتون انشالاه همیشه موفق باشید

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> میگن کوزه گر همیشه از کوزه شکسته آب میخوره
> انتظار می رفت سایت نهاد تا قبل از آماده شدن کامل اون بالا نیاد, منظورم از کامل حداقل آماده کار بودن بخشهای اصلی اون هست.این یک بحث
> بعدهم
> توی این نهاد متاسفانه مشکلات بسیاری وجود داره که هنوز تعیین هدف و مصادیق نشده که به نظرم از اصول یک نهاد مستقل , اونهم نهادی مجتمع از برنامه نویسها هست.منظورم از تعیین مصادیق مرزها و خطوطی هست که می بایست در این نهاد مطرح بشه و مسائل دیگه ای بر اون وارد نباشه.
> اما در حال حاضر این مسئله وجود نداره و به شخصه هرچند عضوی از برنامه نویسها نیستم که حضور و یا عدم حضورم منجر به اتفاق خاصی بشه اما به هر ترتیب درخواستم رو پس می گیرم.
> موفق باشید.


 چه درخواستی و پس میگیرید دوست عزیز؟

----------


## leaping

> چه درخواستی و پس میگیرید دوست عزیز؟


درخواست عضویت
موفق باشید :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> درخواست عضویت
> موفق باشید


انشا الله که شما هیچ مشکلی تو کار و فعالیتتون نداشته باشید به عنوان یک جوان ایرانی.
اما اگه مشکلاتی بوده یا اهدافی در زندگیتون داشتید که همون درخواستی که خواهان لغو اون هستید و ارسال کردید به این مطلب کوتاه من دل بده  عزیز.
اینکه شما استقلال داشته باشی خیلی خوبه
تصمیم بگیری که چیکار کنی
تو کدوم جمع باشی
باشی یا نباشی اصلا !
چیکار کنی یا نکنی.
اما تو کشورما یا شاید خیلی از کشور های دیگه مثل این نهادی که شما میگید ضعف های بسیاری داره و ما به داشتند ضعف های اون آگاه هستیم اما توجیح عادلانه و منظقی ما این هست که مشکلاتی که زندگی ما برنامه نویسان و فعالان حوزه آی تی و درگیر کرده مربوط به یک سال و 2 روز و دو ماه نیست و مسلما مرتفع کردن این مشکلات هم مستلزم هزینه های مادی و معنوی زیادی هست
مستلزم تلاش و همت دوستان
راستش و بخواین بدونید من فکر میکنم ما خودمون نقش خیلی زیاد تری از دولت و سایر ارگان ها و شرکت ها تو خراب دن و نا بسامانی این جامعه داریم
ترس از نداشتن کار و تن دادن به خیلی از کارهای و گوشه گیر بودن و بدون نظم فعالیت کردن و بی ارزش شمردن کارهامون باعث این داستان شده.
رشته کلام از دستم در نره ...
تو ایران نهاد میتونید درخواستتونو پس بگیرید
اما مطمئنا این جا تنها جایی هست که خودتون درخواستتونو پس می گیرید
خیلی از ارگان ها هستند که درصورت نداشتن کار جوان ها اعلام آمادگی میکنند و با چه شور و شوقی فرم پر میکند و سر جلسات شرکت میکنند و قبول هم میشند و ارگان هایی که به فکر منافع خودشون هستند دست رد به سینه همه میزنند....
پس فکر نکنم جایی برای خوشحالی باشه و فکر کنید بهترین تصمیم و گرفتید
چون ایران نهاد متشکل هست از همه دوست داران این رشته و رسته
همه با هم قرار به یک نقطه اوجی برسیم
شاید مشکلاتی داشته باشیم
اما حتما نتایج اینده ما ایده عال خواهد بود.
شما جایی که باید واردش بشی و همونجور که تو تشخیص نقاط ضعف اون قدرت و ادراک بالایی داشتی برای حل اون مشکلات هم راه حل پیشنهاد کنی و یک جای کار و بگیری
ساده گذشتن از کنار مشکلات و عذر اوردن تو اون نشان دهنده این نیست که شما چاه و دیدی و بسیار با احتیاط از کنارش گذشتی ....
امیدوارم حرف هام منظورم و رسانده باشه
نظر شما محترم هست.
بنده ایده پرداز نهاد هستم
بیان مشکلات همراه با راه حل های اون مارو به یک قدم جلوتر میبره
نهاد برای شخصی نیست
برای همه هست.
اهدافشم مشخص هست.
پس کمک شما به خودتون بر میگرده
دوست دار همه دوست داران پیشرفت و افرادی که واسه سنگای تو جاده کمر خم میکنند و ساده از کنار اونا نمیگذرند هستم
یا حق

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> میگن کوزه گر همیشه از کوزه شکسته آب میخوره
> انتظار می رفت سایت نهاد تا قبل از آماده شدن کامل اون بالا نیاد, منظورم از کامل حداقل آماده کار بودن بخشهای اصلی اون هست.این یک بحث
> بعدهم
> توی این نهاد متاسفانه مشکلات بسیاری وجود داره که هنوز تعیین هدف و مصادیق نشده که به نظرم از اصول یک نهاد مستقل , اونهم نهادی مجتمع از برنامه نویسها هست.منظورم از تعیین مصادیق مرزها و خطوطی هست که می بایست در این نهاد مطرح بشه و مسائل دیگه ای بر اون وارد نباشه.
> اما در حال حاضر این مسئله وجود نداره و به شخصه هرچند عضوی از برنامه نویسها نیستم که حضور و یا عدم حضورم منجر به اتفاق خاصی بشه اما به هر ترتیب درخواستم رو پس می گیرم.
> موفق باشید.


راستی کوزه گر همیشه از کوزه شکسته آب میخورد
هیچوقتم این کارش و ترک نکرد
شاید ذاتش همین شده بود  :لبخند: 
اما هیچوقت کوزه هاش رو دستش باد نکرد ( تو تاریخ ننوشته های اما پیش خودم میگم این ضرب المثل خوب وقتی به وجود اومد که مردم هی میرفتم پیش اون کوزه گره دیگه،پس نگاه به کوزه شکستش نکردند نگه کردند به تخصصش و دست آورد هاش )

----------


## leaping

> راستی کوزه گر همیشه از کوزه شکسته آب میخورد
> هیچوقتم این کارش و ترک نکرد
> شاید ذاتش همین شده بود 
> اما هیچوقت کوزه هاش رو دستش باد نکرد ( تو تاریخ ننوشته های اما پیش خودم میگم این ضرب المثل خوب وقتی به وجود اومد که مردم هی میرفتم پیش اون کوزه گره دیگه،پس نگاه به کوزه شکستش نکردند نگه کردند به تخصصش و دست آورد هاش )


باور کنید به هیچ عنوان قصد نداشتم اصل نهاد رو زیر سوال ببرم بلکم خیلی هم خوشحال می شم که نهادی به وجود اومده که بلاخره جمع برنامه نویسها رو دور هم جمع می کنه که من عاشق تک تکشون هستم و برای اهداف زیبا و پایان ناپذیرشون سر تعظیم فرو میارم.
اما مشکلاتی که گفتم برخی از مشکلات ساختاری فکری اعضای اصلی و اداره کننده اون هست که من رو کمی آزار میده و این مسئله یکجورایی جنبه فکری داره تا جنبه عملی و حرفه ای از این رو به همه پیشنهاد می کنم که یا قانونی رو برای اهداف و افکار داخل نهاد تدوین کنید و یا اینکه اداره اون رو به صورت دیگه ای بنا بکنید.به نظرم دموکراسی می بایست توی نهاد حرف اول رو بزنه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> باور کنید به هیچ عنوان قصد نداشتم اصل نهاد رو زیر سوال ببرم بلکم خیلی هم خوشحال می شم که نهادی به وجود اومده که بلاخره جمع برنامه نویسها رو دور هم جمع می کنه که من عاشق تک تکشون هستم و برای اهداف زیبا و پایان ناپذیرشون سر تعظیم فرو میارم.
> اما مشکلاتی که گفتم برخی از مشکلات ساختاری فکری اعضای اصلی و اداره کننده اون هست که من رو کمی آرف زار میده و این مسئله یکجورایی جنبه فکری داره تا جنبه عملی و حرفه ای از این رو به همه پیشنهاد می کنم که یا قانونی رو برای اهداف و افکار داخل نهاد تدوین کنید و یا اینکه اداره اون رو به صورت دیگه ای بنا بکنید.به نظرم دموکراسی می بایست توی نهاد حرف اول رو بزنه


واقعا پشت پرده نهاد کسی نیست که حرف اول و آخر را بزنه
اگه عضو بودید و تو دپارتمان ها مباحث و میدیدید متوجه منظور بنده می شدید
که بابت هر مسئله ای سوال و نظر سنجی هست و انتقاد همیشه به روی اعضا باز بوده

من دوست دارم بیشتر دلایل و بدونم
من صاحب نهاد نیستم اما خودم و مسئول میدونم بابت شکل گیری این نهاد و الان ذهنم مشغول شده به حرف هاتون.
اما شک ندارم مشکلات قابل رفع هستند
اگه اینجا نمیتونید پیغام خصوصی بدید و بنده و راهنمایی کنید
تا من جلوی ضرر و قبل از پیشامدش بگیرم

----------


## refugee

میبخشید جناب حسین زاده بنده دخالت میکنم . 

اما اقای leaping دوست خوبم توقع ندارید که همه اهداف و ارمان ها همین امروز نتیجه بده ؟ مسلما برای تشکیل همچین نهادی جا برای کار زیاده و دوستان دست اندر کار هم باور کنید این روزا دارن زحمت میکشند درست کنند نهاد رو . نمونش تا الان که بنده دسترسی داشتم دیدم . اقای شهرکی - اقا مهرداد و جناب پور محمد عزیز . و باقی دوستان . ضرب المثلتون به نظرم درست نبود . یکم زود قضاوت کردین . شما هم مثل من عجولید یه مقدار . همه چی به مرور زمان حل میشه . گر صبر کنید ز غوره حلوا سازند ...

انشالله که نهاد هر چه سریعتر افتتاح کلی بشه و اغاز به کار کنه . 
* بنده یک جوان مهاجر افغانی هستم و عضو نهاد برنامه نویسان ایران شدم به چه علت ؟ برای کسب پروژه ایا ؟ خیر فقط هدفم حمایت از کانون برنامه نویسان بود و بس . و پیشنهاد میکنم شما هم عضویت نهاد رو لغو نکنید . ( به هر حال شما خود مختارید )

بطور مثال شما این تایپیک رو ببینید : http://www.vbiran.ir/thread86405-4.html مال همین امروز است . طراحی قالب وردپرس با قیمت 90 هزار تومان . به نظر شما منطقی است ؟ چقد میخواهد وقت بذاره روش . اصلا من میگم هیچی وقت نمیذاره و اماده داره . اما با این کارش داره وجه برنامه نویس و طراح رو تو جامعه مجازی خراب میکنه . فردا روز مشتری برا شما میاد بلفرض قالب طراحی میخواهی بکنید . قیمت میدین میگه اون یارو با 90 کار میکنه شما میگی 500 ؟ هنگ میکنه مشتری .. و حق هم داره . پس بیایید با دیدگاهی دیگر به موضوع بیاندیشیم .

از نهاد هیچ کسی سودی نمیبره . همه ما طراح و برنامه نویس هستیم و اگر عضو نهاد باشید میفهمید که همگی تو یک دید هستند و هیچ رده بندی جز وظایف نیست . همه دوستیم و تلاش برای یک هدف واحد داریم . 

قوانینی که فرمودین رو بنده هم توی عرایضم شماره 10 فرمودم . و به نهاد هم اعلام کردم انشالله در اینده تصحیح خواهد شد . 

تشکر

----------


## MMSHFE

هیچکس مدعی نیست که ایران نهاد، یک سیستم سازماندهی شده و کامله. همه یک درد مشترک داریم و توی ایران نهاد دنبال راه حلش میگردیم. حالا چند نفر اومدن رده های بالای مسئولیت رو گرفتن و دنبال انجام کارها از مسیرهای قانونی هستن و بقیه هم با نظراتشون همراهی میکنن. دقت کنید که در ایران نهاد هیچ جا نگفتیم پست یا سمت و همه جا صحبت از مسئولیت بوده. اختیارات مدیریتی هم صرفاً برای جلوگیری از هرج و مرج و ایجاد نظم و قانونه که البته یقین داریم که قوانین هم کامل نیستن و اگه اینطور نبود، در بخش قوانین و نحوه فعالیت، توی سایت نمینوشتیم که همکاری کنید و نظرتون رو اعلام کنید. هیچ ارگان دیگری رو سراغ دارین که اعضا بتونن درمورد قوانینش به این راحتی اظهار نظر کنن؟ نمیگم همه نظرات اعمال میشه چون دوباره تبدیل به بی نظمی خواهد شد ولی تمام نظرات خونده میشه و اگه قراره رد بشه، علتش هم بیان میشه. درمورد سایت هم علت اینکه از الآن با این وضع ناقص آپلود شده رو گفتیم. توی ایران نهاد قراره خود اعضا در همه کارها مشارکت داشته باشن و اولین خونه اونها، سایت ایران نهاد هست و چه بهتر که در چیدن دکوراسیون این خونه، خودشون هم مشارکت کنن چون در درجه اول قراره ساکنین یک خونه از بودن توی اون لذت ببرن. برای همینه که سایت ناقص آپلود شده و اعضا با اعلام نظراتشون، در تکمیل اون همکاری میکنن و من هم تا جایی که فرصت پیدا کنم، سعی میکنم نظرات دوستان رو در اسرع وقت روی سایت اعمال کنم. البته برای جلوگیری از ناهماهنگی، اعلام شده هر فردی نظر خودش رو به مدیر دپارتمان خودش اعلام کنه (توی دپارتمانش در سیستم خبررسانی ایران نهاد) و بعد مدیران طی جلساتی که میگذاریم (تلفنی یا اینترنتی و...) نظرات اعضا رو اعلام کنن.
با این وصف، هر جور خودتون صلاح میدونید درخصوص عضویت یا انصراف از اون، اقدام کنید و بنده رو هم در جریان بگذارین. با تشکر از شما

----------


## leaping

> واقعا پشت پرده نهاد کسی نیست که حرف اول و آخر را بزنه
> اگه عضو بودید و تو دپارتمان ها مباحث و میدیدید متوجه منظور بنده می شدید
> که بابت هر مسئله ای سوال و نظر سنجی هست و انتقاد همیشه به روی اعضا باز بوده
> 
> من دوست دارم بیشتر دلایل و بدونم
> من صاحب نهاد نیستم اما خودم و مسئول میدونم بابت شکل گیری این نهاد و الان ذهنم مشغول شده به حرف هاتون.
> اما شک ندارم مشکلات قابل رفع هستند
> اگه اینجا نمیتونید پیغام خصوصی بدید و بنده و راهنمایی کنید
> تا من جلوی ضرر و قبل از پیشامدش بگیرم


به نظرم شما از مدیرهای بسیار با شخصیت نهاد خواهید شد و از نظر من یکی از قدم های اولیه نهاد هم باید همین باشه
می بایست مدیرها به حدی از درجه کمال و شعور و شخصیت برسن که بتونن با برخورد دیپلماتیک یک نهاد رو اداره کنند
جمع کثیری از دوستانی که در این نهاد ساکن هستن انسان هایی هستن که مسائل دیگه زندگی رو دخیل در نهاد کردن به نظر من نمیبایست سوءگیری های روزمره جامعه در اهداف و تصمیم گیری های نهاد دخالتی داشته باشه به هیچ نحوی و به هیچ نوعی , بنده دارم تاکید می کنم یک نهاد حرفه ای نهادی هست که مستقل از همه جا و مستقل از هر سازمانی باید تصمیم گیری کنه مخصوصا جامعه برنامه نویسها که در این سالها حتی با تحمل رنج و سختی کار حاضر نشدن تن به این قضیه بدن که نهادهای حرفه ایشون زیر مجموعه و یا تابع قوانین سازمانی دیگر باشه , علت اینکه بنده هم به صراحت این قضیه رو اعلام نمی کنم همین عدم اعتماد و فضای حاکم هست.
به هر ترتیب در افکارم همیشه نهاد برنامه نویسها , هکرها و توسعه دهنده ها رو به عنوان یک نهاد مستقل و کاملا آزاد ترسیم می کردم که شاید از بقیه مردم در این زمنیه فعالتر ع شجاع تر و جسور تر هستن
چند روز پیش که بحث کپی رایت پیش اومد در یکی از تاپیک ها خیلی جالب بود که دوستان نظرات غیر فنی رو ابراز می کردن که جای تعجب برام داشت که این عده از ملت وارد جامعه حرفه ای برنامه نویسها هستن ولی هنوز افکارشون رو خانه تکانی نکردن , دوس دارم همیشه به خود برنامه نویسی و حاشیه پیرامونی اون هم به عنوان یک امر منطقی و فازی نگاه کنم.
استقلال نهاد و اداره کامل توسط اعضای نهاد بهترین راه حل خواهد بود.
من به شخصه برای این نمیخواستم عضو نهاد بشم که پروژ ه ای به من داده بشه و یا اینکه ذینفع مالی نهاد باشم.خیر به هیچ عنوان چون نیازی بهش ندارم در حال حاضر
اما دوس داشتم از اخبار و کارهای نهاد برنامه نویسهای ایرانی همیشه اطلاع داشته باشم و یک نهاد کاملا حرفه ای و پویا اینجا دور هم جمع بشن
من که به شخصه هنوز عضویتم تایید نشده بود.اما در کل اگر اعضاء طور دیگه ای به این قضیه نهاد فکر کنن می تونن بسیار بسیار حرفه ای تر عمل کنن و بنده هم به شخصه می تونم به عنوان ساپورت کننده بخش مالی و اقتصادی نهاد در کنارتون باشم.اما به شرطی که (بازم تاکید می کنم که بنده عضوی نیستم از نهاد که بتونم براش شرطی بگذارم فقط جنبه تاکیدی دارم) نهاد تصمیم بگیرن اساسنامه نهاد رو همین حالا و قبل از هر عمل دیگه ای تنظیم کنن

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

شما به بنده لطف دارید
بدون شک اعضا و مدیران ایران نهاد خودشون تو جایگاه تک تک عضا هستند و یا بودند روزهای قبل.و میشه گفت " مرگ برادر را برادر مرده میداند "

عضویت شما هم لابد تو صف تایید هست چون خوشبختانه دوستان زیادی اومدن یک قدم جلو به سمت نهاد که این هم مسئولیت مارا زیاد میکنه هم خوشحالمون میکنه.
شما فرمودید نمیخواید پروژه انجام بدید
حالا یا علاقه شخصیتونه.
یا به دلیل عدم توانایی.
قضاوتی نمیکنم چون اطلاعاتی ندارم.
اما اگه مورد اولی هست :
ایران نهاد دپارتمان های زیادی داره.
بلاگ نهاد برای خبر نویسی
نشریه نهاد
اطاق فکر نهاد
و داره مثل یک نهاد کامل بخش های اون تکمیل میشه
مشاوران نهاد
و غیره که این غیره گفتن هم باید حتی درست معنی بشه ( یعنی هنوز هم جای افزودن باز است نه اینکه غیره یعنی کلی چیز دیگه هم هست و من فرصت نمیکنم بگم ! نه فعلا همین ها به عقل من رسیده و دوستان باید کمک کنند تو تکمیلش )

همراه با نهاد ( میتونه یک سیستم خبر نامه باشه ) که اعضا اخبار و دنبال کنند.
خوب این مورد و من نمیدونستم اما از نظر شما به اون رسیدم
پس ببینید میشه با همکاری هم به جاهای خوبی رسید.

بنده به شخصه دارم به این فکر میکنم مدت ها ( سال یا 2 سال ) که یک سیستمی باشه برای اینکه قیمت اصولی داده بشه و نظرات کارشناسی شده اعمال بشه تو پروژه ها
به یکسری نتایجی هم رسیدم اما هنوز کافی نیست
که انشا الله به کمک دوستان تکمیل میشه

/////////////
اسپانسر مالی 
سرمایه گذاران

همه این قسمت ها تو برنامه کاری ما هست از خیلی وقت پیش به این ها فکر کردیم
وب سایت ها و پروژه هایی تعریف کردیم که ایده ها تبدیل به اجرا بشه با حمایت مالی بنگاه های اقتصادی یا اسپانسر ها
شیوه های جدیدی ارائه کردیم مثل ارائه تیزر تبلیغاتی از یک ایده و واکشی نکات اون ایده ( در واقع ارائه 7 دقیقه ای ) و گرفتن آمار : کلمات تکرار شده،نکات فوکوس شده،هدف از ایده
و کلی برنامه دیگه
که اطاق فکر نهاد ( یکی از دپارتمان های نهد ) برای همین کار هست.
فعلا مجبوریم در و بسته نگه داریم و یک دیواره ای به نام لاگین قرار بدیم
چون همیشه شفاف بودن به نفع یک جمع نیست
باید به یک مرزی برسیم تا بعد اون بتونیم یک سری اطلاعات نشر بدیم
برای همین منظور هم دپارتمانی داریم با عنوان نشریه
که توش قصد داریم ماه به ماه گزارش بدیم تو نشریه و به چاپ برسونیم
آمار های جالبی قرار در بیاد از ربات ها و آمار متخصص ها و کلی مباحث جالب ( پروژه ویترین وب که بیشتر از این نمیتونم فعلا توضیحی بدم )
در کل یک سری از دوستان به مدیران لطف داشتن مثل شما و ما این فرصت و داریم که در خدمتشون باشیم
بدون شک هر تحرکی بهتر از ساکن بودن هست.
و ما به امید فردایی روشن قدم هامونو قرص و محکم بر میداریم.
دپارتمانتونو اگه خواستید با توجه به توضیحات من عوض کنید یا اینکه دپارتمانی از قلم افتاده بفرمایید تا بررسی کنیم.

----------


## leaping

خسته نباشید
در مورد سیاست های پشت پرده ای که گفتین فعلا نمیشه بازگو کرد رو کار ندارم.اما در مورد اهداف و وظایف نهاد در همون صفحه نحوه فعالیت نهاد به نظرم بهترین کار این هست که یک روز رو به عنوان روز ملاقات قرار بدین تا همه دوستان در یک کنفرانس آنلاین دور هم جمع بشن و نظراتشون رو اعلام کنن و در نهایت نتیجه اون اعلام بشه. بعدش هم به نظرم اعضای این نهاد بعد یک مدت میبایست غربال بشن نه از لحاظ فنی و یا اینجور چیزها بلکه به عنوان اینکه هر شخص بعد یک مدت مشخص میشه که واقعا چه توانایی هایی داره و یا اینکه چه کمک هایی میتونه ارائه بده
به نظرم این نهاد میتونه خیلی موفق باشه اما در حال حاضر مواردی هست که به هیچ عنوان برای اعضاء به خصوص برای یکی مثل بنده اصلا واضح نیست.
پس اگر همونطور که گفتم یک روز رو قرار بدین که اعضاء دور هم جمع بشن می تونید به یک جمع بندی برسید.
اینطوری نهاد بیشتر از قبل به دموکراسی نزدیک تر میشه :)

----------


## refugee

پیشنهاد بنده طی کردن مسیری پله ای برای نهاد است .

میخواهیم بریم بالا پشت بوم نمیتونیم یهو بپرسیم بالا , مجبوریم از پلکان نردبان یکی یکی بریم بالا . پس بنابر این توقع نباید داشت همه پلکان رو تو نهاد یهو بریم بالا اونم بدون همکاری دوستان و توقع از چند نفر مدیر که اونام بیکار نیستن . و هر کسی به هر حال پروژه و کار داره . نمیتونه بطور کامل وقتش رو برای نهاد بذاره . 

فعلا نهاد باید اقدامت زیر رو به ترتیب انجام بدن :

1. کامل سازی هدف نهاد و شناساندن به دیگران .
2. کامل کردن امکانات نهاد نسبت به اهداف کلی .
3. ساخت محیط گرافیکی و مدیریت محتوای نهاد .
4. تعریف قوانین دقیق و سازگار با محیط و اعضای نهاد .
5. عضویت ( دعوتنامه ) برای اعضای نهاد .
6. اغاز به کار و شروع فعالیت و تبلیغات نهاد جهت کسب پروژه .

برخی از موراد بالا تکمیل شده و نیاز به مدت زمان کوتاهی است تا پروژه فعالیت خودش را بصورت رسمی اغاز کند .

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

در مورد نشست با بقیه و گرفتن نظرات میشه بفرمایید این بقیه کیا باید باشند ؟ خیلی حاشیه و دخالت هایی بدون هدف خیر می تونه وجود داشته باشه که میتونه نهاد تازه قد علم کرده نهاد و راحت له کنه ...

----------


## MMSHFE

اولین همایش تفاوتهای دانش موردنیاز بازار کار و آموزش آکادمیک در دانشگاه ها در شهرستان پاسارگاد برگزار شد
برای مشاهده خلاصه خبر به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:
*http://pasargadnews.blogfa.com/post/92*
خبر تصویری اون هم امروز یا فردا از شبکه فارس و در بخش اخبار کوتاه ساعت 16:45 یا 20 پخش خواهد شد. لطفاً پیگیر باشین.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان در صفحه اتاق پروژه در سامانه اطلاع رسانی، ارسال یکسری آموزشهای مرتبط با مدیریت پروژه و همچنین تولید محصول رو شروع کردم. این آموزشها دنباله دار خواهد بود. لطفاً بطور مرتب سر بزنید. دسترسی همه اعضا رو هم باز گذاشتم. (لینک هرکدوم از مطالب در اطلاعیه های جداگانه توی سامانه وجود داره).

----------


## mousavi711i

سلام جناب آقای شهرکی عزیز 
خسته نباشید 
بنده برای غضویت در ایرتن نهاد اقدام کردم 
خواهشا acceptبنده رو انجام دهید
و یوزر   پس رو واسم بفرستید
ممنون از زحمات شما

----------


## MMSHFE

تأیید عضویتها با توجه به زیاد بودن درخواستها، یک مقدار زمان میبره جناب موسوی. لطفاً کمی صبور باشین. با تشکر از اعتمادتون به ایران نهاد

----------


## sp_ei2009

سلام آقای شهرکی
واقعا خسته نباشید بابت این همه زحمات
من مشخصات خودم رو برای عضویت در نهاد فرستادم 
ولی متاسفانه هنوز از شما جوابی نگرفتم
لطف میکنین اگر یه بررسی بفرمایین
ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه مشخصات درخواستی در تاپیک رو کامل فرستادین، مشکلی نیست و تأیید میشه.

----------


## sp_ei2009

ممنون از زحمتتون آقای شهرکی
همه چی رو کامل فرستادم..
چند تا سوال هم راجع به خریداری پکیج آموزشیتون پرسیدم که منتظر جوابتون هستم تا زودتر خریداری کنم

----------


## masiha68

فک کنم دو هفته زمان کافی باشه تا ثبت نام انجام بشه 
شایدم پرونده ما رفته زیر همه ی پرونده ها :)
ممنون میشم اقای شهرکی اطلاعات من رو هم ثبت کنید .

----------


## masiha68

فک کنم لینک ثبت نام فعال شده ....
http://www.i-nahad.ir/i-Register

----------


## sp_ei2009

تو فرم ثبت نام ، بخش دپارتمان فعالیت رو میشه بعدا تغییر داد ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

نه باید به مدیران درخواست بدین.

----------


## arash691

اقای شهرکی اگه یادتون باشه من بهمراه سفارش پکیج برای ثبت نام در ایران نهاد هم اقدام کردم الان فکر کنم 1 ماه شده ولی هنوز مشخصاتم ثبت نشده ... 
ممنون میشم پیگیری کنید

----------


## saman0652

سلام جناب شهرکی، بنده خواستم عضو نهاد بشم، اما نشد. 
هم از طریق ارسال پیامک و هم از طریق ایمیل اطلاعتمو فرستادم اما پاسخی دریافت نکردم.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## MMSHFE

تمام درخواستهای جدید برای عضویت تا زمان مشخص شدن تغییرات سایت اصلی به حال تعلیق در اومدن. به زودی این مشکلات رفع میشه و میتونید ازطریق خود سایت ثبت نام کنید.

----------


## cpuram

> تمام درخواستهای جدید برای عضویت تا زمان مشخص شدن تغییرات سایت اصلی به حال تعلیق در اومدن. به زودی این مشکلات رفع میشه و میتونید ازطریق خود سایت ثبت نام کنید.


اگه ثبت نام ها از طریق سایت باشه اعتبار سنجی ها ضعیف تر نمیشه؟
برای ثبت نام بهتر نیست کارت ملی هم آپلود بشه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

خیر چون بعد از ثبت نام، کد فعالسازی به ایمیل فرد ارسال میشه و باید با موبایلش برای نهاد پیامک کنه تا موبایل و ایمیل تأیید بشه. بقیه موارد هم توسط کسانی که کارشون تأیید مدارک هست بررسی میشن و درصورت تأیید نهایی، وضعیت شناسه کاربری فرد بصورت فعال در میاد و ازطریق پیامک و ایمیل مطلع میشه.

----------


## profosor

با عرض درود به اقای شهرکی و دوستان همکاران نهاد ایران  اقا من یه پیشنهادی داشتم اونم اینکه ایا نمیشه کلاس های انلاین برای اعضای ایران نهاد برگزار کنید کلاسهای کاملا انلاین و حتی میتونید از کلاسها فیلم بگرید و بفروشید حتی میتوانید از خود  اعضا هم پولی برای ثبت نام بگرید اینطوری فکر کنم بهتر از پکیج جواب بده هااا

----------


## MRmoon

> با عرض درود به اقای شهرکی و دوستان همکاران نهاد ایران  اقا من یه پیشنهادی داشتم اونم اینکه ایا نمیشه کلاس های انلاین برای اعضای ایران نهاد برگزار کنید کلاسهای کاملا انلاین و حتی میتونید از کلاسها فیلم بگرید و بفروشید حتی میتوانید از خود  اعضا هم پولی برای ثبت نام بگرید اینطوری فکر کنم بهتر از پکیج جواب بده هااا


چه کلاسی مد نظر شما هست؟؟؟

مثلا آموزش؟؟؟ خوب تا الان 3 تا فیلم آموزشی ساخته شده.و چند تا دیگه هم تو راهه.

----------


## hesam1994

با سلام من الان پسوردم رو گم کردن بخش فراموشی رمز عبور ایران نهادم که کار نمیکنه تکلیف چیه
دوبارم ایمیل زدم کسی جواب گو نبود اینطوری که نمیشه :| عجبااااااااا !

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً کمی صبر کنید. سایت درحال تغییره. اگه میبینید حرفی نمیزنیم بخاطر اینه که نمیخوایم وقتمون با سؤال و جواب گرفته بشه. به زودی اتفاقات خوبی میفته.

----------


## MMSHFE

> با عرض درود به اقای شهرکی و دوستان همکاران نهاد ایران  اقا من یه پیشنهادی داشتم اونم اینکه ایا نمیشه کلاس های انلاین برای اعضای ایران نهاد برگزار کنید کلاسهای کاملا انلاین و حتی میتونید از کلاسها فیلم بگرید و بفروشید حتی میتوانید از خود  اعضا هم پولی برای ثبت نام بگرید اینطوری فکر کنم بهتر از پکیج جواب بده هااا


مطمئنید با اینترنت ذغالی ایران بهتر از پکیج جواب میده؟

----------


## masiha68

> لطفاً کمی صبر کنید. سایت درحال تغییره. اگه میبینید حرفی نمیزنیم بخاطر اینه که نمیخوایم وقتمون با سؤال و جواب گرفته بشه. به زودی اتفاقات خوبی میفته.


صبر ما زیاده منتها عمرمون کم ....

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

سلام آقای شهرکی
من هم نام کاربری و رمز عبور سایت ایران نهاد یادم رفته(قسمت بازیابی رمز عبور کار نمیکنه)
و هم اینکه یه پروژه قبول کردم(تبلیغ محصولات شرکت با قابلیت هایی مثل ارتباط با ما و ارسال نظرات و.. داره)  ولی ازم نمونه کار خواسته.اگر امکانش هست لطف کنید یه چندتا معرفی کنید که دستم خالی نباشه..ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

نمونه کار خودتون رو میخوان. من چی معرفی کنم؟

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> نمونه کار خودتون رو میخوان. من چی معرفی کنم؟


میدونم ولی طرف یه چیزی مثل کاتالوگ یا همچین چیزی میخواد که ظاهر و قیافه سایتش رو انتخاب  کنه
در ضمن من قیمت طراحی سایت رو یک تومن گفتم.به نظرتون چطوریه؟ ولی دستم بازه چون احتمالا برای  تهیه  هاست و دامین هم خودم باید اقدام کنم
اگر نکته ای دیگه ای هم هست بگید...ممنون میشم

----------


## MMSHFE

بهتره این مسائل رو توی تاپیک جداگانه دنبال کنید.

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> بهتره این مسائل رو توی تاپیک جداگانه دنبال کنید.


لینک تاپیک مربوطه

ممنون

----------


## mahdirabbani

> مطمئنید با اینترنت ذغالی ایران بهتر از پکیج جواب میده؟


الآن سایت وب آموز داره دوره های آنلاین برگزار می کنه و من با اینترنت مخابرات تو کلاسش شرکت کردم و مشکلی نبود.

----------


## MMSHFE

همه امکانات شما رو ندارن جناب ربانی. خیلیها اینترنت خونه شون هنوز با موبایل ایرانسله. خیلیها ADSL از مخابرات ندارن و از شرکتهای واسط میگیرن که بین 8 تا یوزر به اشتراک گذاشته شده. اونم سرعت 128 و ازطرفی همه نمیتونن توی این دوره ها شرکت کنن چون وقتش رو ندارن ولی پکیج نصف شبم میشه نگاهش کرد.

----------


## mahdirabbani

البته پاسخ شما منطقی هست ولی منظورم از اینترنت مخابرات ، داغون ترین ADSL و ارزون ترینش هست نه بهترین! سرعتش هم همین 128 فکر کنم باشه و فکر کنم بین 8 تا کاربر به اشتراک می گذارن. که به گفته ی خود مخابرات اگه خلوت باشه تا 512 و 1 هم می ره!!!!!

----------


## Tarragon

با سلام
آقای شهرکی ما همچنان منتظر خبر های خوب از جانب نهاد هستیم ها...

----------


## MMSHFE

ظرف همین چند روزه یک جلسه آنلاین دیگه با اعضا میگذاریم و خبرها رو میگیم. به احتمال زیاد توی همین هفته که میاد.

----------


## mojtaba.7230

سلام...
حدود 10 روز پیش واسه عضویت ایمیل زدم ولی جوابی نگرفتم...
میخواستم بدونم ثبت نام چند روزه انجام میشه ؟
ممنون

----------


## Tarragon

> تمام درخواستهای جدید برای عضویت تا زمان مشخص شدن تغییرات سایت اصلی به حال تعلیق در اومدن. به زودی این مشکلات رفع میشه و میتونید ازطریق خود سایت ثبت نام کنید.


اگر به اینجا دقت کنید متوجه جواب می شید.
یه چند روز صبر کنید تا نهاد سروپا بشه بعدش به همه شون رسیدگی بشه.

----------


## ***BiDaK***

ما کماکان منتظریم.هنوز خبری نشده.کی جلسه میذارین؟
امید داشته باشیم به خبرای خوب؟

----------


## qartalonline

جلسه به احتمال زیاد شنبه هفته بعد ساعت 21 خواهد بود.

----------


## farazsahebdel

> جلسه به احتمال زیاد شنبه هفته بعد ساعت 21 خواهد بود.


بذارید یکشنبه ما هم باشیم چون یکشنبه امتحان آخرمونه.

----------


## qartalonline

> بذارید یکشنبه ما هم باشیم چون یکشنبه امتحان آخرمونه.


جلسه اگه این هفته برگزار میشد بهتر بود حالا شده شنبه، یکشنبه ماه رمضان شروع میشه (شاید هم شنبه) و تو اون تایم نزدیک افطار هستش مشکل ایجاد میشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

آدرس سایت خرید پکیجها از epay.itadmins.ir به *epay.i-nahad.ir* تغییر کرد. لطفاً دوستانی که لینک قبلی رو توی امضاشون گذاشته بودن، اصلاحش کنن. تصاویر کوچکتر امضا رو هم میتونید توی امضای من ببینید و استفاده کنید.

----------


## mirzajavad

> آدرس سایت خرید پکیجها از epay.itadmins.ir به *epay.i-nahad.ir* تغییر کرد. لطفاً دوستانی که لینک قبلی رو توی امضاشون گذاشته بودن، اصلاحش کنن. تصاویر کوچکتر امضا رو هم میتونید توی امضای من ببینید و استفاده کنید.


وضعیت پکیج آموزش پیشرفته php به کجا رسیده ؟ http://epay.i-nahad.ir/box/6

----------


## MMSHFE

دارم ضبط میکنم جلسات رو.

----------


## MMSHFE

برای اینکه همه اعضا بتونن باشن جلسه رو به شنبه هفته آینده ساعت 9 موکول کردیم. اطلاعات بیشتر برای اعضا پیامک میشه.

----------


## texima

> برای اینکه همه اعضا بتونن باشن جلسه رو به شنبه هفته آینده ساعت 9 موکول کردیم. اطلاعات بیشتر برای اعضا پیامک میشه.


سلام و درود
ضمن عرض خسته نباشيد
آقاي شهركي خيلي وقته ديگه هيچ پيامكي از طرف ايران نهاد براي بنده ارسال نشده ، خواستم ببينم خبر خاصي نبوده تو اين مدت و يا اينكه شماره بنده حذف شده؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

پیامک برای کسی نرفته. علتش اینه که تصمیم گرفتیم یکسری جلسات بین مدیران بگذاریم تا هماهنگی کامل در تصمیمات و برنامه ها بدست بیاد و بعد اعضا رو در جریان قرار بدیم. به امید خدا با راه اندازی کامل سرور ایران نهاد در همین هفته، جلسه آنلاینی با اعضا در هفته آینده خواهیم داشت که ازطریق پیامک بهتون اطلاع میدیم.

----------


## Veteran

ی بک اپ از این تاپیک بگیرید، ی وقت چیزیش نشه.
چه روزایی داشتیم.
دعوا، کل کل، جرو بحث و....  :بامزه:  یادش بخیر! چقدر انرژی داشتیماااا هر روز کل کل!! اگه رو در رو کل کل میکردیم، کشته هم میدادیم

----------


## student91

سلام
من دو روز پیش به ایمیلی که تو پست اول فرمودین،اطلاعاتم رو فرستادم
اما هنوز جوابی نیومده!
لطفا جواب بدید
ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

عضویتها فعلاً تا تثبیت تغییرات سایت بحال تعلیق در اومده. کمی صبر کنید. اگه برای خرید پکیج و بحث تخفیف و... اقدام به عضویت کردین، درصورتی که اطلاعات ارسالی شما کامل و بدون مشکل هست، نیازی نیست منتظر تأیید بمونید و میتونید پکیجها رو به قیمت اعضای نهاد خریداری کنید. فقط حواستون به شرایط و قوانین فعالیت که توی سایت i-nahad.ir اعلام شده باشه (حق عضویت ماهانه و... که اعضا باید پرداخت کنن).

----------


## Tarragon

سلام 
چه خبر از نهاد؟
جلسه آنلاین کی هستش؟

----------


## ali.webdesign

سلام من از طریق سایت ایران نهاد ثبت نام کردم.

میخواستم بدونم عضویتم کی تایید میشه؟

آیا لازمه از روشی که آقای شهرکی در پست اول اشاره کرد مجددا ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

خیر ثبت نام مجدد لازم نیست. تأیید عضویتها کمی طول میکشه. اگه اطلاعات عضویت کامله میتونید خریدها رو به قیمت اعضای نهاد انجام بدین و نیاز نیست منتظر تأیید باشین.

----------


## ali.webdesign

ممنون من سفارش دادم

امیدوارم هر چه زودتر به دستم برسه

تشکر فراوان

----------


## Tarragon

سلام آقای شهرکی
چه خبر از جلسه آنلاین؟
کی برگزار می شه؟

----------


## Veteran

> سلام آقای شهرکی
> چه خبر از جلسه آنلاین؟
> کی برگزار می شه؟


شنبه ایشالا!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

وبلاگ نهاد از این به بعد میتونه مرجعه پیکیری اخبار و سایست های نهاد باشه 
www.blog.i-nahad.ir

و بیشتر فعالیت ها باید سیستمی انجام بشه. درخواست همکاری.تخصصی پروژه و خرید ها . و غیره
و در نظر باید داشت که کمتر مثل سالیانه دور تا الان بیایم بنویسیم و بقیه بخونند. 
سیستم باید محور اون خود سیستم باشه . تا کمترین وقفه و سو استفاده و دخیل شدن عوامل و به همراه داشته باشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تو خبر نامه عضو بشید حتما تا از اخرین خبره ا جا نمونید
و اگه دوستان وردپرسی هستند که تخصص لازم تو ماژول نویسی یا تغغیر در هسته وردپرس و دارند اطلاع بدند به بنده تا 
خود به خود بعد از عضویت در نهاد سیستم بتونه اونو به خبرنامه هم عضو کنه که دیگه کاربر تو چند فرم متفاوت عضو نشه .

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستانی که با فروم ساز mybb کار کردند به من ایمیل بزنند
mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستانی که تخصص در زمینه وردپرس دارند به ایمیل بنده پیغام همکاری بدند ( ایمیل من : mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com )

1.ویرایش پلاگین خبر نامه جهت درج خودکار ایمیل اعضای جدید به خبر نامه
2.تغغیر در هسته اصلی جهت لاگین خودکار با سشن سایت اصلی نهاد
3.نوشتن آمارگیر اختصاصی

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://forum.i-nahad.ir/index.php

خدمت اعضای محترم :
انجمن ایران نهاد و نصب و در حال تکمیل بخش های اون هستم با اهداف زیر : 

اعضا در یک محیط اختصای تر تبادل نظر کنند
بخش های منظم تری داشته باشه مثل : پکیج ، ایده ها ، اعلانات و قوانین و غیره 

ثبت نام و از سیستم غیر فعال کردم و اگه امکانش باشه ( mybb forum generator ) ثبت نام به همراه تایید توسط مدیر باشه ( فعلا که کلا غیر فعال هست ) ، به این خاطر که اعضا فقط فعالیت کنند و مزاحمت خاصی نباشه از بیرون .
هدف اینه که کلا سیستم ها یکپارچه باشه : 
عضو نهاد تو سایت اصلی ثبت نام کنه و توسط وب سرویس هایی که تهیه میشه تو بخش های دیگه هم ورود کنه :
در تالار گفتمان هم به همین صورته که آقای جوادی قبول زحمت کردند و خوشحال میشم بقیه هم اعلام امادگی کنند . بعد از عضویت مشخصات عضویت در نهاد در سیستم هم درج میشه ( تالار ) و اعضا قبلی هم خود به خود افزوده میشند .

در مورد تقاضای همکاری در تکمیل بخش ها و ایده های وبلاگ هم هدف از این قرار بوده که : یک پایگاه مرجع داشته باشیم و خبر نامه هم کمک بسیار زیادی خواهد کرد تو رسیدن اخبار به دست اعضا.


بخش مالی ایران نهاد هم انشا الله با کمک اعضا و تیم اصلی پشتیبانی که در حالچیگیری اون هستم تکمیل میشه به قراره زیره تا به این لحظه :

اعضا یک حساب ریالی و یک حساب i-money دارند.

که هر دو این ها با توجه به شرایط مختلف به یکدیگر قابل تبدیل هستند ( از پول واقعی به پول مجازی و بر عکس ) 

برای افزایش پول واقعی تنها یک روش داره و اون هم افزایش اعتبار در سایت اصلی نهاد ( i-nahad.ir  )
برای i-money هم سیستم های : پرداخت واسط و فروشگاه دانلود و سیستم بازاریابی در فروش در نظر گرفته شده.

پرداخت واسط : epay.i-nahad.ir ، اعضا میتونند درخواست بدند ( فعلا با ایمیل ) و یک پین کد اختصاصی برای وب سایت خودشون از نهاد تحویل بگیرند تا بتونند با کمک وب سرویس از این پس محصولات خودشون و از طریق سایتشون بفروشند و درگاه بانکی ایران نهاد  واسط این خرید بشه .


در مورد فروشگاه دانلود : از ابتد در نظر داشتم که به یکباره عادات و وابستگی های کل اعضا و تغییر اساسی ندم. یعنی به کمک هم روندی و در پیش بگیریم که کل کسب و کار قدیممون و نگذاریم کنار تا به روش های جدید برسیم ( چون وقفه در کار باعث آسیب های مالی میشه ) ، به همین منظور فروشگاه دانلود در حد معمولی میتونه بخشی از اونها و جبران کنه .
مثل درج فایل و اسکریپت های با ارزش که نتایج سالها تلاش شماست ، حتی کوچکترین فایل قابل دانلود میتونه برای شما کسب درامد کنه . مخصوا دوستانمون در بخش های گرافیک میتونند کارهای با ارزششون و اینجا بفروشند .
درامد حاصله از فروش محصولاتشون هم به i-money اونها افزوده میشه .
در واقع یک عدد داریم که تو سیستم های مختلف به اون افزوده میشه و البته فکر هایی هم برای خرج کردن i-money هم داریم. که اگه تا حدی تونستیم پیش ببریم و هماهنگی ها و انجام بدیم خدمتتون عرض خواهیم کرد.

بازار یابی هم که میتونه تو زمینه فروش پکیج ها باشه و ثبت پروژه از مشتری ( معرفی پروژه ) 


اعلام آمادگی مجدد میکنم و دوستان میتونند در ارتباط باشند

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

کسی هم کار تجربه کار با web api های دایرکت ادمین و داره و یا ایده ای برای ساخت اتوماتیک ایمیل تو سرور نهاد داره در میان بگذاره از طریق ایمیل با بنده ( mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com )

انش الله بتونیم به اعضا یک ایمیل رسمی از ایران نهاد تقدیم کنیم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستانی هم که توانایی یا شناختی نسبی با نوشتن Extenssion و Add one مررگر های کروم و موزیلا و دارند هم به ایمیل من اعلام امادگی کنند ( mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com ) 

در حد توان جبران ریالی برای زحمتشون در نظر گرفته میشه .

----------


## Veteran

منکه همچنان در خدمتون هستم :بامزه: 
از بقیه دوستان دیگه هم میخوام که صحنه رو خالی نکنند

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://forum.i-nahad.ir/forumdisplay.php?fid=22
از این به بعد درخواست های همکاری در تکمیل سیستم های نهاد تو این قسمت وارد میشه.
و اننشا الله تا چند ساعت دیگه یوزر های اعضای ایران نهاد در تالار هم ساخته میشه و پیامک ارسال میشه براتون.
دوستانی که از اعتماد و تقسیم کار گله داشتند الان انشا الله کارهایی که به ذرات خیلی کوچیک تقسیم شده و قبول زحمت کنند تا کارهای نهاد انجام بگیره.
برای تشکر از کارها هم i-money در نظر گرفته میشه. چقدر و چگونگی پرداخت اون اصلا هنوز مشخص نیست. اما قصد بر این هست که از زحمت شما تشکر بشه حتما !
امید هست که به خاطر دریافت هزینه این کارو نکنید.به خاطر اون دلیلی کار کنید که 2 سال به امید اون تو نهاد عضو هستید

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
روی صحبتم با کسانی هست که می گن 2 ساله نهاد هیچ کاری نکرده و از اون طرف خودشون حاضر نبودن 1 ثانیه وقتشون رو برای نهاد بزارن.(کسانی مثل خود من تا امروز صبح)
والا شما که اعتراض می کنید تا حالا چند بار خواستید نهاد کمکتون کنه ؟ چند بار خودتون کمک کردید؟
من امروز صبح بیکار بودم و بجای اینکه وقتم رو برای علافی و تو نت چرخیدن بزارم 2 ساعت برای نهاد انجام وظیفه کردم.
اگر همه 140 عضو فقط هر ماه 1 ساعت از وقتشون رو برای نهاد می ذاشتن(خیلی از دوستان گذاشتند.) والا 1سال و نیم پیش ( با عرفاق) نهاد بالا اومده بود و همه داشتیم ازش استفاده می کردیم.
خواهش می کنم از همه دوستان از امروز تصمیم بگیرید ماهی 1 ساعت یا 2 ساعت وقتتون رو به نهاد بدید و نتیجه اش رو ماه دیگه ببینید.
ممنونم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام
> روی صحبتم با کسانی هست که می گن 2 ساله نهاد هیچ کاری نکرده و از اون طرف خودشون حاضر نبودن 1 ثانیه وقتشون رو برای نهاد بزارن.(کسانی مثل خود من تا امروز صبح)
> والا شما که اعتراض می کنید تا حالا چند بار خواستید نهاد کمکتون کنه ؟ چند بار خودتون کمک کردید؟
> من امروز صبح بیکار بودم و بجای اینکه وقتم رو برای علافی و تو نت چرخیدن بزارم 2 ساعت برای نهاد انجام وظیفه کردم.
> اگر همه 140 عضو فقط هر ماه 1 ساعت از وقتشون رو برای نهاد می ذاشتن(خیلی از دوستان گذاشتند.) والا 1سال و نیم پیش ( با عرفاق) نهاد بالا اومده بود و همه داشتیم ازش استفاده می کردیم.
> خواهش می کنم از همه دوستان از امروز تصمیم بگیرید ماهی 1 ساعت یا 2 ساعت وقتتون رو به نهاد بدید و نتیجه اش رو ماه دیگه ببینید.
> ممنونم.


اقای جوادی عزیز با اینکه حجم کاری بزرگی و قبول نمیکنند و همیشه توان خودشونو میزارند وسط و میگن به این اندازه به من کار بدید و خیلی هم کاتر درستی میکنند یک بخش از کارها و پیش بردند و ممنونم بابت لطفشون که بعد از درخواستم سریع ایمیل زدند

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://forum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=6
درخواست همکاری آپدیت شد و نمونه کد ها تو تالار قرار میگیره.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام.
> شمام اگه لطف کنید و اون پکیجایی که قرار بود اماده کنیدو سریعتر اماده کنید خیلی خوب میشه :D
> مرسی


درخواست تولید برای پکیج هم تو تالار اضافه شد. بدون شک اون پکیج ها هم نیازه هم پر طرفدار
http://forum.i-nahad.ir/forumdisplay.php?fid=22

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تو وبلاگ هم نزدیک به 10 نفر تو خبر نامه عضو شدند. کار زمان بری نیست. حتما این کارو کنید تا یکی از دوستان متخصص در زمینه وردپرس بیاد و این کار و خودکار کنه ( در قسمت دعوت به همکاری نیاز ها تعریف شده ( تالار گفتمان ایران نهاد ) ) .
http://blog.i-nahad.ir/
وبلاگ آپدیت شد.
کمک شما هرچند کم تاثیر شگفت انگیزی داره تو کوتاه شدن زمان رسیدن به اهداف ایران نهاد.

----------


## sadegh1362

انشاالله در مورد پکیج هایی که قولش رو دادم خبر های خوبی در راه هستش.

----------


## arash691

خواهشا" سیستم عضوگیری رو زودتر راه بندازین من عید درخواست عضویت دادم ولی هیج خبری از sms و تایید عضویت نشد ... 

ممنون و ارزوی موفقیت برای همه ی اعضای ایران نهاد  :تشویق:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> خواهشا" سیستم عضوگیری رو زودتر راه بندازین من عید درخواست عضویت دادم ولی هیج خبری از sms و تایید عضویت نشد ... 
> 
> ممنون و ارزوی موفقیت برای همه ی اعضای ایران نهاد


سیستم عضو گری و در نظر دارم به ای شکل کنم که راحتی داشته باشه : 
ما یک فایل word با ساختار متعادل از کاربر میگیریم ( پیش نویس )
و اونو هنگام عضویت تو یکی از فیلد ها از کاربر پر شده،تحویل میگیریم.کاربر دپارتمان خودشو انتخاب میکنه.
درخواست عضویت از این به بعد به جای اینگه بره به مدیریت اصلی ،بره به مدیر اون دپارتمانی که عضو جدید انتخاب کرده.
مدیر دپارتمان هم رزومه اونو بخونه.و اگه صلاحیت اونو دید که تو دپارتمانش باشه تاییدش کنه و کلی کارهای اونو اعم از ویرایش عکس و غیره و انجام بده که حجم کار بیاد پایین.
اگه دید نه میتونه اونو به دپارتمان اموزش یا مشاوره انتقال بده.


این سیستم کار خاصی نداره اما انتظار نداشته باشید من یا چند نفر بویسند.ایران نهاد از همکاری هیچ مشکلی نداره ! فقط دوستان باید اعلام آمادگی کنند و تحت بستری که مشخص میکنیم نمونه کد ها و action های مورد نظر و بنویسند تا کار زود پیش بره.

از ابتدا هم هدف ما این بود که بیایم همه با هم برای هم فکری کنیم. نه اینکه یکی فکر کنه و کد بزنه بقیه وقت استفاده سر برسند ( منظور شما نبودید کلی گفتم تا عمق داستان جا بیافته )
در مورد سیستم عضو گیری جدید هم نظر بدید ....

----------


## ravand

من که عضو نهاد نیستم ولی یه پیشنهاد میدم. به نظرم من شما باید برای نهاد یه رئیس انتخاب کنید. چون اینطوری تکلیف چیزی معلوم نیست. مثلاً مبالغی که رد و بدل میشه. و کارهایی که انجام میشه. باید به عهده ی یکی که نماینده ی همه هست سپرده بشه. میشه مثل رئیس جمهور مملکت که نمایندگان مجلس میتونن روی کارش نظارت کنن و اگه اشتباهی کرد استیضاحش کنن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

رئیس داره دیگه به این خوشتیپی:

تازه آماده استیضاحم هست.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

پروژه ها جدید تعریف شد ( پروژه سنگینی نیستند هیچکدوم و به ماژول یاد کنید بهتره  )
http://forum.i-nahad.ir/forumdisplay.php?fid=22
ایران نهاد هم اعتماد میکنه هم خوش بینه به اعضا و این پروژه ها.
ترسی هم از لو رفتند ایده ها نیست.
برنده کسی هست که اونو اجرا کنه تو ابعاد بزرگ.
پروژه های اخیر تو لینک http://forum.i-nahad.ir/forumdisplay.php?fid=22 خیلی مفید هست.
و با دو نفر هم میشه اونا و نوشت.
سوداوری زیادی داره :
خیلی ها فکر میکنند وقتی یک سیستم نوشته میشه فقط یک نفر سود میبره و اون هم مدیریت هست ! باید بگم الان تو دنیای جدید اکثر سیستم ها بر منطق web 2 هستند و دیگه مدیر فقط محتوا نمیزاره. و همینکه مدیر فقط نقش نداره یعنی سایرین هم میتونند تولید محتوا کنند و این محتوا هم براشون درامد داشته باشه...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://forum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=10

برای : 
ناشرین.نویسنده های وبلاگ.فعالان شبکه های اجتماعی.مدیران سایت های پر پازدید.دارندگان صفحات اینستا گرام با following بالا.مدیران گروه های وایبر . غیره ( دارندگان و تولید کنندگان فظاهای تبلیغ و اطلاع رسانی )

----------


## ravand

من عضو نهاد نیستم ولی میتونم بیام ایده هام و طرح هایی که توی ذهنم هست رو اینجا مطرح کنم؟ منم ترسی ندارم از مطرح کردنشون. و ناراحتم نمیشم کسی روشون کار کنه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://forum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=11

مختص به : وب مستر ها و مدیران هاست و دامنه ها .

فک کنم تا اینجا کافی باشه. الان دیگه باید همت دوستان ایارن نهادی و دید که یگن کار چرا پیش نمیره.باید دید از پس این کارهای ساده که الان تفکیک هم شده و هر کسی میتونه با صرف زمان اندک انجامش بده بر میایم یا نه گرایشات هنوز هم به سمت کارهای فردی هست.
انشا الله که انجامش بدیم و بریم تو فاز دوم دعوت به همکاری ها.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> من عضو نهاد نیستم ولی میتونم بیام ایده هام و طرح هایی که توی ذهنم هست رو اینجا مطرح کنم؟ منم ترسی ندارم از مطرح کردنشون. و ناراحتم نمیشم کسی روشون کار کنه.


ایده هاتونو به من ایمیل کنید.فعلا فقط جهت اجرا میتونید عمومی فعالیت کنید. چرا که باز تفکر انباشته کردن ایده ها و اجرا نکردن حتی یکی از اونها بین بچه ها به وجود نیاد.
ایده هایتونو به من بگید تا تو مرحله بعد بعد از اولویت سنجی مطرح بشه.
فعلا کار کار کار ( اجرا )

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> من عضو نهاد نیستم ولی میتونم بیام ایده هام و طرح هایی که توی ذهنم هست رو اینجا مطرح کنم؟ منم ترسی ندارم از مطرح کردنشون. و ناراحتم نمیشم کسی روشون کار کنه.


راستی یک جوری راوند عزیز میگه من عضو نیستم که ادم یه جوری میشه : از دید خوبش : من که عضو بیماران MS ای نیستم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
از دید بدش : حیف من که عضو نیستم ....

در هر دو صورت هر موقع دوست داشتی بیا نظر بده حتما با دیدی که من به تو دارم میدونم مفید واقع میشی.

دوستان راوند یک کتاب هم نوشته !
به این فکر کنید که برای ناشران کتاب ایران نهاد میتونه چه خدمات و سرویس هایی داشته باشه !

چرا که :
ما تو ایارن خیلی کتاب کم میخونیم.و به واسطه این PDF های ناقص هم خیلی از ماها به جای اینکه آموزش درست ببینیم حتی از اون سرفصل آموزش زده هم شدیم ! پس باید دوباره دست به کتاب بشیم و محتوا درست و بخونیم.
میشه رو این قضیه خیلی فکر کرد و به ناشران کتاب هم فرصت کسب درامد داد.
نظر بدید : mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com

----------


## abolfazl-z

سلام مهرداد جان

همانطور که در یکی از این جلسه های آنلاین ما را با پتک کوبیدید :) 

بنده یک شماتیکی طراحی کردم نمی دونم بدستتون رسید یا نه !

این حرف بنده هست که تا زمانی که شما اقدام به ساخت یک سیستم مدیریتی کامل نکنید در کارهایتان موفق نیستید چرا که شما یک شرکت غیر مستقل هستید و مدیریت را نمیتوانید بدون سیستم های مدیریتی انجام دهید.

این را هم بگم من هم درگیر یک پروژه شخصی هستم و بخاطر این پروژه از کنکور کارشناسی هم گذشتم (البته برنامه نویسی و زبان تخصصی رو خوردم  :لبخند گشاده!: )

و همچنین این وسط دارم برای نوشتن یک کتاب با استاد ام همکاری میکنم.

از این ور کار های شخصی ام یک طرف.

ولی خوب عضو اتاق فکر هستم و میتونم براتون فکر کنم و وظیفه من هم همین هست.

من هم مثل خیلی ها دوست دارم این نهاد شکل بگیره.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://download.i-nahad.ir/
اینم در راستای حرف راوند و در راستای صحبت محمد صالحی عزیز :
خواستم بگم هر متخصصی تو کارش میتونه فکر کنه و ببینه چی راهی هست واسه همکاری و کسب درامد.
بعد اگه فضا خواست.تبلیغات خواست.بیاد بگه من این ها و میخوام.
ناشران کتاب هم باید حمایت بشند.چرا چون دیگه اون ناشرا فقط ترجمه نمیکنند.نتیجه تجربیات خودشونو میزارند... تا خیلی ها استفاده کنند.
اقای راوند گفتند بع رایگان بگذارید چون سیستم باید ادیت بشه من قیمت 100 تومن و گذاشتم برای تست ! تا فقط بگم میشه این کارها هم تو نهاد کرد...
بفروشند و کسب درامد کنند ( 100 تومن هم برداشت بر مبلغ و بی ارشی بودن کار نشه لطفا ! 100 میتونه به معنی donate باشه ! )

----------


## ravand

من فکر میکنم نوشتن کتاب به تنهایی سخته . چون خودم خیلی اذیت شدم.
خیلی خوبه چند نفر بیان با هم همکاری کنن. یه نفر که مطلبی نوشت. چند نفر ناظر باشن . چون ممکنه این نویسنده یه اشتباهی توی نوشته هاش  داشته باشه. خب بالاخره ما انسان و خطا پذیریم.
بیاید از نوشت های انجمن شروع کنیم. یه فایل pdf از موضوعات و مطالب مهمی که در ماه مطرح میشه جمع اوری کنیم و اسم یا آدرس اون صفحه ی مطلب رو توش بذاریم که نقض کپی رایت هم نشه تا بقیه که نتونستن مطالب جدید رو دنبال کنن توی اون فایل pdf دنبال کنن.
اگه سالی یه بارم منتشر کنیم ارزش داره. اصلا بدیم توی نهاد بفروشن. چطوره؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

راوند عزیز هم خیلی میگه رایگان کار کنم.
خواستم بگم رایگان بودن  خوبه اما : خیلی جاها باعث میشه شما تو دست انداز های زندگی بمونی. و خیلی جاهای دیگه هم رایگان بودن کارتو بی ارزش هم میکنه .....

لطفا هر طرح و ایده ای که میدید دقیقا بگید : پول از کجاش در میاد ؟!؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام مهرداد جان
> 
> همانطور که در یکی از این جلسه های آنلاین ما را با پتک کوبیدید :) 
> 
> بنده یک شماتیکی طراحی کردم نمی دونم بدستتون رسید یا نه !
> 
> این حرف بنده هست که تا زمانی که شما اقدام به ساخت یک سیستم مدیریتی کامل نکنید در کارهایتان موفق نیستید چرا که شما یک شرکت غیر مستقل هستید و مدیریت را نمیتوانید بدون سیستم های مدیریتی انجام دهید.
> 
> این را هم بگم من هم درگیر یک پروژه شخصی هستم و بخاطر این پروژه از کنکور کارشناسی هم گذشتم (البته برنامه نویسی و زبان تخصصی رو خوردم )
> ...



یه زمانی یکی از دوستام که از دانشگاه انصراف داد و کلی از اون دوست شکایت و گله کردم که چرا اینکارو کردی...
دلایل زیادی اوردم برای توجیح گله کردنم.
اما اون هم دلایلی داشت برای تصمیمش.
گفتم من تو این زمان بهتره که فلان مسیر و دنبال کنم.
و الان هم ادم موفقی شده.
تخصص جای خود.
تحصیلات جای خود.
نمیشه برای همه یک نسخه کامل پیچید. 
من یادم نمیاد چجوری شما و کوبوندم اما بعضی اوقات از این اخلاقا دارم یهو قاطی میکنم فک کنم اون جلسه دیگه شانس با شما یاری نکرد  :کف کرده!:  :افسرده: 

تو ایمیل با من در مورد طرحتون صحبت کنید تا نتایج اونو تو ولاگ منتظر کنیم
mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com

----------


## alizadeh_fatemeh67

سلام. من ميخام عضو ايران نهاد بشم.
ايميل رو فرستادم
اون اس ام اس رو به 5005 فرستادم ولي هر چي ميفرستم فعال نميشه 
حالا بايد چيكار كنم؟

----------


## ravand

یه پیشنهاد.
به نظر من بهتره که شما برای اینکه تبلیغ بکنید دیگران بیان سمت ایران نهاد ، بیاید در اینجا یا در وبلاگ این نهاد اعلام بکنید که در طول مدتی که این نهاد رو راه اندازی کردید چه کارهایی انجام دادید تا اینکه بگید قصد دارید چه کارهایی رو انجام بدید. وقتی ملت دیدن کارهای شما خوب بوده و کارهایی انجام شده. خب احتمال عضویتشون در نهاد بیشتر میشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

41 عضو با پیش ثبت نام وجود داره که فعلا داریم با کمک چند تا از بچه ها سیستم ها و یکم درست میکنیم.
که بعد از اون این اعضا و هم دپارتمان بندی میکنیم.
شما تو سایت نهاد باید لاگین کنید که فعلا داریم جابجایی سرور انجام میدیم تا رفرش شدن دی ان اس ها هم سایت غیر فعاله

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

راوند ما تاحالا تبلیغ نکردیم راستشو بخوای همین یه تالار بغلی تو همین سایت هم شاید ندونه ایران نهاد کجاست.
ما تو پست اول روش عضویت و گفتیم همین.
فعلا دارمی دسته بندی میکنیم
فکرم نکنید سر هم اوردن 148 تا عضو با تخصص ها و خواسته ها و دانش های مختلف کار آسونیه.
راضی نگه داشتن اونها سرویس مهیا کردن اونها کار خیلی سختیه 
فعلا فرض کنید داریم بهشون uniform میپوشونیم
از دپارتمان بندی کردنشون
تایین مدیرشون
پروفایل دادنشون
نظم در کد  نویسی و استفاده از زبان کدینگ مشترک ( مثلا yii ) 
و خیلی کار های دیگه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تو همین سایت برنامه نویس با 300 هراتومن میشه تبلیغات اون بالای سایت و گرفت.
همینکه چه سرویسی بدیم که هم حمایتی باشه هم جدید باشه هم توجیح پذیر باشه برای دریافت حق عضویت این مسئله کمی نیست.
میتونستیم خیلی کارها کنیم اما معیار های مهمی دو در سر داریم.
من به شخصه تو افکارم کسب درامد زیاد جا نداره. بیشتر شبکه سازی و منظم کردن این اجتماع مد نظر من هست که از دل اون خودش پول در میاد.

----------


## alizadeh_fatemeh67

سلام. من ميخام عضو ايران نهاد بشم.
ايميل رو فرستادم
اون اس ام اس رو به 5005 فرستادم ولي هر چي ميفرستم فعال نميشه 
حالا بايد چيكار كنم؟


كسي نيس جواب منو بده ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## saeed-71

> انشاالله در مورد پکیج هایی که قولش رو دادم خبر های خوبی در راه هستش.


مثلا چه خبر هایی؟
کی اماده میشن؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> مثلا چه خبر هایی؟
> کی اماده میشن؟


تو خبرنامه عضو بشید.
یک گروه به نام پکیج اضافه میکنم الان که اطلاع رسانی های اون بخش اونجا انجام بشه.و تو ایمیل پیگیر باشید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

آدرس فاروم هم عضو شده : 
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/index.php

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

حل مشکل نه پاک کردن صورت مسئله .
دعوت به همکاری جدید : 
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=12

----------


## ravand

مهرداد متوجه منظور من نشدی.
اولین تاپیک این تالار رو آقای شهرکی در تاریخ جمعه 20 اردیبهشت 1392, 10:05 قبل از ظهر زده.
یعنی الان تقریباً یکسال از راه اندازی این نهاد می گذره. 
هر کسی که بخواد در این نهاد عضو بشه . اولین سوالی که براش پیش میاد اینه که با گذشت این مدت از راه اندازی نهاد چه کارهایی انجام شده؟ مثلاً فعالیت های اموزشی و کسب و کاری که انجام شده رو برای کاربران بگید. تا کاربران بررسی بکنن و ببینن اگه کارهای خوبی انجام شده به نهاد اطمینان بیشتری داشته باشن و علاقمند به عضویت بشن. 
اگه یه کاربر بیاد و ببینه که مثلا شما اینقدر کار کردید و اینقدر توی نهاد فعالیت هست خب واقعاً علاقمند میشه و میاد عضو میشه ولی وقتی فعالیتی نباشه امید زیادی نداره که بخواد بیاد و عضو بشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> مهرداد متوجه منظور من نشدی.
> اولین تاپیک این تالار رو آقای شهرکی در تاریخ جمعه 20 اردیبهشت 1392, 10:05 قبل از ظهر زده.
> یعنی الان تقریباً یکسال از راه اندازی این نهاد می گذره. 
> هر کسی که بخواد در این نهاد عضو بشه . اولین سوالی که براش پیش میاد اینه که با گذشت این مدت از راه اندازی نهاد چه کارهایی انجام شده؟ مثلاً فعالیت های اموزشی و کسب و کاری که انجام شده رو برای کاربران بگید. تا کاربران بررسی بکنن و ببینن اگه کارهای خوبی انجام شده به نهاد اطمینان بیشتری داشته باشن و علاقمند به عضویت بشن. 
> اگه یه کاربر بیاد و ببینه که مثلا شما اینقدر کار کردید و اینقدر توی نهاد فعالیت هست خب واقعاً علاقمند میشه و میاد عضو میشه ولی وقتی فعالیتی نباشه امید زیادی نداره که بخواد بیاد و عضو بشه.


خوب : نهاد وبلاگ و پایگاه اصلی خبر خودش قرار داده.
تو دعوت به همکاری هم از کاربران شبکه های اجتماعی ، تالار های معروف هم خواستم که تاو این مورد همکاری کنند که نشر محتوا داشته باشیم.
کار انجام شده خیلی.من در نظر دارم یک موتور تولید خبر داشته باشیم که یک بار یکی نشر بده،مدیر تایید کنه و خود به خود برای منتشرین ( کاربران فعال شبکه اجتماعی؛صفهان معروف،وایبر و غیره بره و  ) و اونو نشر بدند
تو پست های بالا تر و تو تالار اینو گفتم.
باید انسجام داشته باشه کار بعد اون محتوا و نشر بدیم !
و الا میان مسخره میکنند چندین هزارتا پست دادین هیچی معلوم نیست !

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

منظورم این بد که باید یک بستری باشه واسه نشر دست اخبار و گرفتن فید بک ( کامن نقد انتقاد و غیره ) که یکی فقط مسئول پاسخگویی نباشه
تو فیسبوک مسئول پیج
تو تالار مسئول اون تالار
و نتایج و بیاد به مدیر بالا دستی اعلام کنه.
مدیریت باید بشه رو نتایج اطلاع رسانی و الا گفتن اینکه ما این کار و کردیم و اون میشه اسپم و محتوا و داریم هدر میدیم الکی و بی نتیجه !

----------


## ravand

یه پیشنهاد  :لبخند گشاده!: 
یادمه روزای اولی که بحث نهاد مطرح شد آقای شهرکی به حرف جالبی زدن. اینکه این نهاد باید به جایی برسه که برنامه نویسان بیان قیمت اسکریپت هایی که می نویسن رو توی این نهاد بپرسن.
الانم به نظرم خوبه که توی انجمن ایران نهاد یه بخشی رو برای این موضوع در نظر بگیرید که برنامه نویسان مختلف بیان و سوال کنند که مثلا این برنامه ای که میخوان برای مشتری بسازن چقدر قیمت بدن؟ و البته عضویت در انجمن هم برای عموم برنامه نویسان چه اعضای نهاد چه غیر اون آزاد باشه. که همه بتونن بیان سوال کنن. اگه اینطوری بشه برای نهاد کلی تبلیغ میشه . مثلا من برنامه ای رو قیمت میدم و به مشتری میگم ملاک من قیمتی هست که ایران نهاد میده. همین باعث میشه کلی برای این نهاد تبلیغ بشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نهاد در نظر داره همه نمونه کارها و به ثبت برسونه مثل نماد الکترونیک و نمونه کار ها و دسته بندی کنه .
و از اون طریق میانگین قیمت در بیاره !
محصولات مشابه مثل یک فروشگاه !
و سیستم قیمت گذاری هم یک سیستم پیچیده میخواد که فعلا نمیشه وارد اون شد اما در نظر داریمش

----------


## ravand

> نهاد در نظر داره همه نمونه کارها و به ثبت برسونه مثل نماد الکترونیک و نمونه کار ها و دسته بندی کنه .
> و از اون طریق میانگین قیمت در بیاره !
> محصولات مشابه مثل یک فروشگاه !
> و سیستم قیمت گذاری هم یک سیستم پیچیده میخواد که فعلا نمیشه وارد اون شد اما در نظر داریمش


ولی به نظر من اگه بیان و روی قیمت بحث کنن خیلی تاثیرش بیشتره. اینطوری همه میان سمت نهاد . این کاری که شما میگی باعث نمیشه ملت بیان سمت نهاد. نمیگم تاثیر نداره ولی میگم تاثیر زیادی نداره.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خوب گفتم که : 
اول سازماندهی اعضا.
اموزش اعضا.
اینکه یک پارچه فکر کنند. با یک زبان کد نویسی واحد کد کنند. تا سختی کار و قیمت گذاری دستشون باشه.
نمون کارهاش ثبت بشه. طرف بیاد قیمت کارشم ثبت کمنه چقدر گرفته. نظر بدن و امتیاز و رنگ بدن به این محصولش.
و بعدش تو نظراتش بتونه یک مرجعی داشته باشیم که ببینیم این ااقیی که این قیمت و پیشنهاد داده : چه نمونه کتارهایی و با چه قیمت هایی انجام داده و تو نظر سنجی چه امتیازی اورده نظرات و قیمت هاش

----------


## navid3d_69

سلام برنامه نویسی  ها فقط با فریم وبک yii باید انجام بشه توی نهاد ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام برنامه نویسی  ها فقط با فریم وبک yii باید انجام بشه توی نهاد ؟


سلام رفیق خوبی ؟
هر دپارتمان تصمیم گیرنده این هست که چه سبکی باید بنویسه. اسپاکتی بنویسه ی روش های بهتر یا کلا با منظق یک فریمورک حالا فعلا Yii و انتخاب کردیم که خیلی هم خوبه به نظر خودم و سایر دوستان.

اگه هم سوال شما این بوده که فقط PHP کارها ؟ اینجاست که باید گفت. هر زبانی ویژگی ها خودشو داره و باید دیدی مشتری پی میخواد یا اینکه باید دید پروژ] ای که بعریف میشه براش کدام زبان بهتره.

کار تیمی باید هرچه بیشترر از سلیقه وار بودن دور بمونه تا بشه تقسیم کار کرد و پروژ] قابل تکه تکه کردن باشه ( مثل کنترلر و اکشن ها و مدل ها و غیره ... ) برای همین فریمورک بهتره

----------


## saeed-71

> تو خبرنامه عضو بشید.
> یک گروه به نام پکیج اضافه میکنم الان که اطلاع رسانی های اون بخش اونجا انجام بشه.و تو ایمیل پیگیر باشید.


انجمنتون که قابلیت عضویتش بستست!
خیلی وقته که منتطر پکیج جاوااسکریپتو جی کویری اقای جنتی هستم.
یادمه یه بار گفتن اخر ماه رمضون ...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خوب به لطف آقای جوادی وب سرویس ساخت اکانت تالار گفتمان آماده شده و آخرین کارهاشم رسیدم.

برای کلیه اعضای ایران نهاد اکانت forum ساخته شد.
در تغغیرات سایت اصلی نهاد هم انشا الله به طور خودکار بعد از عضویت در نهاد اکانت تالار گفتمان هم خودکار از طریق وب سرویس ساخته میشود.

نام کاربری همه عزیزان : Expert22

شروع نام کاربری همه عزیزان با کلمه Expert ( با E بزرگ ) و در ادامه شماره پروفایل آنها در سایت ایران نهاد می باشد.(بعد از باز کردن پروفایل خودتان به لینک بالای مرورگر توجه نمایید و ببینید چه عددی نوشته شده است ، مثل : http://www.i-nahad.ir/i-Experts/22 )
کلمه عبور همه عزیزان هم شماره موبایل آنها در نظر گرفته شده است.که بعد از اولین ورود ان را تغغیر دهند.

تغغیرات آتی : 
قرار ما این است که پروفایل ( اسم پروفایل که به طور پیشفرض نام کامل شما در نظر گرفته شده است ) ویرایش نشود ! تا رسمی تر باشیم.

انشاالله تصاویر هم با وب سرویس از پروفایل مشا به تالار آپلود شود.
انشا الله بعد از تغغیر کلمه عبورتان در سایت i-nahad.ir پسسور پروفایل های دیگرتان هم عوض شود ( وبلاگ ، تالار ، دانلود . .... )  تا سیستمی یکپارچه داشته باشیم.

سیستم به صورت آزمایشی راه اندازی شده. در صورت مشاهده مشکل با بنده در ارتباط باشید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اعضا و همکارای مهترم :
اواتار شما هم با سایت اصلی نهاد تنظیم شده و  با تغغیر اون آواتار شما هم تغغیر میکنه.
امضا پروفایل هم یکسان شده تا تو گوگل هم خوب ایندکس بشه.

http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/memberlist.php
اینجا میتونید لیست کل و ببینید .
بنده به شخصه با محدود سازی به جهت جلوگیری از سوع استفاده ها مخالف هستم،و معتقد هستم فرهنگ سازی هزینه بر هست..... اما چه کنیم که خیلی ها هم هستند که مشکل به وجود میارند.
از خانم ها هم معذرت میخوام.و در صورت تمایل خودشون برند تو پروفایل و تصویر خودشون و با تصویر attach شده جایگزین کنند.
header.png

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نظر سنجی : 
در نظر داریم که به هر عضو ایران نهاد یک ایمیل رسمی از دامنه نهاد تقدیم کنیم.

پیشنهاد خودم اینه : 
imail22@i-nahad.ir

i که مشخصه ( ایران نهاد )
mail هم ایمیل
22 هم شماره پروفایل خودمه


بعدا انشا الله با ک تعداد محدود ( 1 ایمیل ) در کنترل پنل خودتون میتونید ایمیل بسازید یا ویرایش کنید.

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً توی این بخش: http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/memberlist.php
فهرست کسانی که وضعیت پروفایلشون در سایت اصلی تأیید نشده است، حذف کنید (من و چند نفر دیگه) چون عضو نهاد نیستیم. ضمناً با واردکردن مستقیم آدرس پروفایلم در سایت (www.i-nahad.ir/i-Experts/1) هنوز هم مشخصاتم قابل مشاهده است که این هم درست نیست و باید پیغام بده کاربر موردنظر یافت نشد یا هر چیز دیگه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> لطفاً توی این بخش: http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/memberlist.php
> فهرست کسانی که وضعیت پروفایلشون در سایت اصلی تأیید نشده است، حذف کنید (من و چند نفر دیگه) چون عضو نهاد نیستیم. ضمناً با واردکردن مستقیم آدرس پروفایلم در سایت (www.i-nahad.ir/i-Experts/1) هنوز هم مشخصاتم قابل مشاهده است که این هم درست نیست و باید پیغام بده کاربر موردنظر یافت نشد یا هر چیز دیگه.


در مورد پروفایل اعمال شد ( در سایت نهاد )
در مورد تالار هم که شما اقای شهرکی عزیز همیشه میای سر میزنی پست ها و میخونی  :بامزه:  اکانتتون حذف شد :لبخند:

----------


## MMSHFE

البته بهتره یک سیستم بگذارین که موقع نمایش فهرست کاربران، با وب سرویس یا هر روش دیگه، ببینه توی سایت اصلی یک کاربر همچنان فعال هست یا نه و اگه نبود، اون رو نشون نده و پستهاش رو هم Soft-Delete کنه.

----------


## saeed-71

> در مورد کار نمیشه هیچ نرمشی نشون داد و از هیچ مسئله ای گذشت کرد.کار باید رو نظم پیش بره.چه در حساب کتاب مالی.چه در روند کارهای نهاد.
> بنده و اقا مصطفی هر روز داریم رو یک پروژه مشترک کار تیمی انجام میدیم 
> جالبه که بدونید روزی نیست که ما 8 9 ساعت با هم حرف نزنیم.
> تقریبا دیگه سیستم هامون هم به واسطه team viewer مال هم شده


چقدرم خوب!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

درخواست همکاری جدید ثبت شد ( متخصصین برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ ) : 
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=13

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

یکی از کلیدی ترین امکانات و ماژول های خواسته شده من از همه اعضا که درخواست همکاری در این سیستم و دارم به ثبت رسیده.

دوستانی که کار با دیتابیس و کشیدن گزارش های مختلف و خوب بلدند.
دوستانی که با api های نمودار های گوگل یا هر سیستم دیگه آشنا هستند.

دسوتانی که میتونند دیتابیسی از نظر سنجی های مید تهیه کنند 

میتونند تو این سیستم همکاری کنند.
بی شک مفید رین امکانی که نهاد میتونه داشته باشه برای تصمیممات همین سیستم است.

اینم باید گفت.همه اینها یک خدمات و سرویس است ! و این امکان که شما تو یک احتماع بتونید با این سیتسم ( نظر سنجی هوشمند ) به اهداف خودت برسی.
که ای نسیتسم میتونه در ماه یک بار استفاده بشه و در دفعات دیگه سود آوری داشته باشه .
حتی میتونه نتایج اون نظر سنجی و با پرداخت هزینه باز کنید ( سیستم فروش کارت شارژ ) مثلا دارید تحلیل یک روش برنامه نویسی یا یک ایده و از دوستان میپرسید.که نتایج اون در تصمیم گیری ها خیلی میتونه مفید باشه.و شما تمایل  ندارید نتایج تحقیقات و به رایگان بگذارید.

جالبه که بدونید سیستم های گزارش گیری خیلی قیمت های زیادی دارند.
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=14

----------


## MMSHFE

مهرداد بنظرم تالار رو یا i-forum بگذار که با بقیه ساختارها هماهنگ باشه یا forum خالی (البته نظرم شخصیه).

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> مهرداد بنظرم تالار رو یا i-forum بگذار که با بقیه ساختارها هماهنگ باشه یا forum خالی (البته نظرم شخصیه).


i-forum.i-nahad.ir
دو بار دش و دوبار دات میخوره.
واسه اینکه فکر کردم ساده تر وارد بشه و اینکه این کلمه قبل از دامنه ( ساب دامنه میاد ) گفتم شاید اینجوری بهتر باشه ؟ 
forum هم مثل خیلی جاهای دیگه میشه. واسه همین که ساختار i رعایت بشه گفتم iforum.
اگه کسی پیشنهادی داشت بگه .هنوز این مسئله قابل ادیت هست.

----------


## MMSHFE

نمیدونم والا ولی بنظرم یه دونه دش واسه فعالان این حوزه چیز خاصی نباشه. حفظ ساختار مهمتره اینطور نیست؟ خود این - داره برند میشه ;)

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
با نظر آقاش شهرکی موافقم.
معمولا(بیش از 90%) دوستان بعد از دفعه اول زدن آدرس یا اون رو bookmark می کنن و یا با زدن چند حرف اولیه اون رو انتخاب می کنن.
نظر من هم i-forum.i-nahad.ir هستش.
لطفا همچنین blog رو هم تغییر بدید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تو موبایل و تبلت دات به طور پیشفرض تو کیبورد هست و برای علائم دیگه مثل دشت و غیره باید یک کلید جانبی دیگه و زد و بعد استفاده از اون علائم و بعد برگشت به لیست کاراکترها و ادامه متن.

خیلی مثلا مهمی نیست.و سختی کارش هم زیاد میشه اینجوری.
ارس خیلی طولانی میشه.
اینکه بخوایم بگیم همه بوکمارک یکنند هم اصلا حرف منطقی ای نیست.

به پروژه ها و نظر دادن در مورد اونا اهمیتی بیشتری بدین دوستان.
در مورد اونا هم یک نظر بدید کنار این همه صحبت ها.تا استفاده کنیم و قدم های محکم تری بگیریم سمت جلو

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستانی که با سیستم های انجمن ساز کار کردند 
مثل انجمن ساز همین سایت برنامه نوس.
درخواست همکاری  بند.
در نظر دارم کل پست های این تاپیک . انتقال بدم تو تالار نهاد.
و از اقای شهرکی بخوام که این تاپیک و قفل کنند.

مشکلات زیادی داشتیم.
تا به حال که نهاد کار میکرده کلی کار میکردیم و یهو یکی از دوستان میامد و حرفی میزد بدون اطلاع و باعث بروز مشکلات میشد.
شایدم بپرسید غیر عضو ها چی پس ؟
وبلاگ  هست.کانت بگذارند.
شبکه های اجتماعی هم هست.

----------


## MMSHFE

والا بنظرم این کانال ارتباطی هم مثل سایر شبکه های اجتماعی باز باشه بد نیست. بستن این تاپیک پاک کردن صورت مسئله است. اگه مشکل یا ابهامی هست همه هرجا دوست داشتن باید بتونن بپرسن. این کانال ارتباطی هم که خیلی وقته شناخته شده و وقتی جستجو کنید کلمه نهاد حمایت و... رو اولین لینکی هست که تو گوگل باز میشه. باز هم خودتون میدونید. برای من بستن این تاپیک خرجش یه کلیکه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> والا بنظرم این کانال ارتباطی هم مثل سایر شبکه های اجتماعی باز باشه بد نیست. بستن این تاپیک پاک کردن صورت مسئله است. اگه مشکل یا ابهامی هست همه هرجا دوست داشتن باید بتونن بپرسن. این کانال ارتباطی هم که خیلی وقته شناخته شده و وقتی جستجو کنید کلمه نهاد حمایت و... رو اولین لینکی هست که تو گوگل باز میشه. باز هم خودتون میدونید. برای من بستن این تاپیک خرجش یه کلیکه.


بله حق با شماست.
اما تا اخر هم نمیشه پایگاه اصلی خودمونو تو سایت یک ارگان دیگه داشته باشیم ( مسئولان سایت برنامه نویس ) که اونا بتونند هر وقت خواستند مدیریت کنند.
حکم اینو داره که ما تو زمین یکی دیگه خونه بسازیم.

قفل کردن به معنی پاک کردن نیست.
میتونه حتی انتقال بدید با امکاناتی اگ باشه که مستقیم بیاد تو تاپیک تالار نهاد.

در مورد پاک کردن صورت مسئله : 
مسئله چی هست که دارم پاکش میکنم ؟
مسئله ای نیست اقا مصطفی.
فقط تو مکان عمومی ( بار های همه اینو گفتند ) نباید خیلی مسائل و حق نظر برای غیر عضو ها باز باشه . فکر نکنم حرف بی منظقی باشه  :لبخند: 
در مورد حق پرسش همبله درسته منتها مدیران که نباید همه جا و رصد کنند و همه جا جوا بدند.
اینطور اگه باشه باید همه کارها و ول کنند و مباحثی که بارها تکرار شده و همش بنویسند و بنویسند و بنویسند ...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خروجی میش گرفت از این تاپیک ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

منظورم از مسئله، ارتباط با بیرون از نهاد بود. قطعاً تاپیک توی سایت پربازدیدی مثل برنامه نویس با شبکه اجتماعی یا کامنت تو بلاگ قابل قیاس نیست چون این ذهنیت پیش میاد که هر نظر خلافی بدیم حذف میکنن و فقط تأییدها میمونه. ضمناً مدیریت و خوندن مطالب فاروم بنظرم راحتتر از پیجهای فیسبوک و... است.

----------


## MMSHFE

خروجی رو گمونم تو پنل مدیریت vBulletin بشه اینجا رو نمیدونم.

----------


## MMSHFE

> اینطور اگه باشه باید همه کارها و ول کنند و مباحثی که بارها تکرار شده و همش بنویسند و بنویسند و بنویسند ...


نه لازم نیست. پس سخنگو و... رو برای چی ساختن؟ خیلیها کارشون همینه که در جاهای مختلف سرک بکشن ببینن حرفی داره زده میشه یا نه و یا اگه کسی هم حرفی یا سؤالی داشت، خودش بره سراغ سخنگو. درهرصورت تصمیم درمورد موندن یا نموندن این تاپیک با شماست. میتونید با اعضای نهاد هم مشورت کنید یا ازشون نظرخواهی کنید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

منظورم اینه شما مدیر بخش PHP هستید این امکان براتونبازه یا باید از بالا دستی تر ها درخواست کرد؟
اگه هم نشد با ربات میتونیم بگیریمش

----------


## MMSHFE

نه در دسترس من نیست گزارش گیری.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> نه لازم نیست. پس سخنگو و... رو برای چی ساختن؟ خیلیها کارشون همینه که در جاهای مختلف سرک بکشن ببینن حرفی داره زده میشه یا نه و یا اگه کسی هم حرفی یا سؤالی داشت، خودش بره سراغ سخنگو. درهرصورت تصمیم درمورد موندن یا نموندن این تاپیک با شماست. میتونید با اعضای نهاد هم مشورت کنید یا ازشون نظرخواهی کنید.


http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=10

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

> میشه با شما آشنا بشیم من ؟ نمیشناسمتون تا حالا شناختی از شما نداشتم.تو پیغام خصوصی فرمودید سایت نهاد چیه و کجاست . ظاهرا اطلاعاتی از نهاد ندارید. چیشد یهو جوش آوردی برادر ؟ 
> دوستان خیلی از بحث ها از این به بعد بیشتر تو فاروم نهاد صورت میگیره.
> شما با نهاد کجا آشنا شدید؟ اطلاعاتتون چقدر هست.
> هم تو نهاد عضو نیستید هم تو سایت برنامه نیوس فکر کنم کاربر جدید هستید.
> بیشتر استفاده کنید از بحث ها. 
> 
> ممنون
> لیننک عضویت هم براتون فرستاده شده


بخشید من در جایگاهی نیستم که نظر بدم فقط یه پیشنهاد بود شرمنده

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> بخشید من در جایگاهی نیستم که نظر بدم فقط یه پیشنهاد بود شرمنده


ممنون بابت نظر مفیدتون در مورد تبلییغ:
دوستان نهادی ایشون نظر مفیدی دادند و جایگاه تبلیغات و یاد آور شدند.
انشا الله کارهای کمی جلوتر بره بعدش 
تو سایت های :
برنامه نویس
پونیشا
کلوپ
تبلیغات انجام بشه

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

> میشه با شما آشنا بشیم من ؟ نمیشناسمتون تا حالا شناختی از شما نداشتم.تو پیغام خصوصی فرمودید سایت نهاد چیه و کجاست . ظاهرا اطلاعاتی از نهاد ندارید. چیشد یهو جوش آوردی برادر ؟ 
> دوستان خیلی از بحث ها از این به بعد بیشتر تو فاروم نهاد صورت میگیره.
> شما با نهاد کجا آشنا شدید؟ اطلاعاتتون چقدر هست.
> هم تو نهاد عضو نیستید هم تو سایت برنامه نیوس فکر کنم کاربر جدید هستید.
> بیشتر استفاده کنید از بحث ها. 
> 
> ممنون
> لیننک عضویت هم براتون فرستاده شده


بخشید من در جایگاهی نیستم که نظر بدم فقط یه پیشنهاد بود شرمنده

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

> ممنون بابت نظر مفیدتون در مورد تبلییغ:
> دوستان نهادی ایشون نظر مفیدی دادند و جایگاه تبلیغات و یاد آور شدند.
> انشا الله کارهای کمی جلوتر بره بعدش 
> تو سایت های :
> برنامه نویس
> پونیشا
> کلوپ
> تبلیغات انجام بشه


میدونید چون ما اگه تبلیغ کنیم حتما وردی بیشتر وارد سایت میشه و هم رنکینگ بالا میره وهم شاید بعضی از دوستان که تبلیغ ها رو می ببیند لازم به محصولی داشتن و ما تونستیم بهشون خدمات دهیم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=15

دومین درخواست همکاری خیلی مهم از همه اعضا جهت پیشرفت ایران نهاد

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

> http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=15
> 
> دومین درخواست همکاری خیلی مهم از همه اعضا جهت پیشرفت ایران نهاد


سلا مبخشید چرا تو انجمن عوض نمی گیرید بعد لطفا جواب پیامم رو بده

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلا مبخشید چرا تو انجمن عوض نمی گیرید بعد لطفا جواب پیامم رو بده


بعد از عضویت تو نهاد وتایید خود به خود اکانت تنجمن هم ساخته میشه براتون دوست عزیز.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خوب محتویات 62 صفحه هم گرفته شد و شده 19 مگابایت.
دوستانی که تمایل دارند روش کار کنند توضیحات و نوشتم : 
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=15

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

> خوب محتویات 62 صفحه هم گرفته شد و شده 19 مگابایت.
> دوستانی که تمایل دارند روش کار کنند توضیحات و نوشتم : 
> http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=15


پس لطفا هروقت کل تایپیک رو گرفتید به انجمن ارسال کردید آخرین نظر را بگزارید وآدرس وبسایت و فروم را بگذارید وبگوید کسانیه که تمایل دارن به این صفحهات مراجعه کننده وبعد اینجا را قفل کنید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> پس لطفا هروقت کل تایپیک رو گرفتید به انجمن ارسال کردید آخرین نظر را بگزارید وآدرس وبسایت و فروم را بگذارید وبگوید کسانیه که تمایل دارن به این صفحهات مراجعه کننده وبعد اینجا را قفل کنید.


فکر خوبیه.

متاسفانه وی بولتین اجازه میده به 5 نفر پیغام خصوصی ارسال کنید در یک لحظه  .

تو این ربات هم میشه در نظر گرفت که بعد از بیرون کشیدن کلیه پست ها.
همه نام های کاربری و تو یک ارایه بریزه.
غیز تکراری ها فقط بمونند.
و بعدش بتونه به اونها پیغام خصوصی بده و از اونا بخواد که برای ادامه پیگیری ها به سایت جدید بیان.

هر صفحه پروفایل هم : 
https://barnamenevis.org/member.php?131829-M-3-H-R-D-A-D

تصویر پروفایل فرد  ( برای افزودن به ایمیل دعوت نامه ( تولید یک قالب رسمی و دعوت نامه ای ) 
تاریخ تولد افرادی که تو نهاد عضو هستند و میشه از این طریق اپدیت کرد.
ادرس یاهو مسنحر و میشه گرفت و از طریق api پیغام داد بهشون و تشکیل گروه یاهو انجام داد.
ادرس وب سایت.
ادرس اسکایپ


همچنین تالار های دیگه مثل asp و C#‎ و و و میشه از بین فعالان زیادی به نهاد نیرو افزود و ازشون کمک خواست + انجمن های دیگه/

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

> فکر خوبیه.
> 
> متاسفانه وی بولتین اجازه میده به 5 نفر پیغام خصوصی ارسال کنید در یک لحظه  .
> 
> تو این ربات هم میشه در نظر گرفت که بعد از بیرون کشیدن کلیه پست ها.
> همه نام های کاربری و تو یک ارایه بریزه.
> غیز تکراری ها فقط بمونند.
> و بعدش بتونه به اونها پیغام خصوصی بده و از اونا بخواد که برای ادامه پیگیری ها به سایت جدید بیان.
> 
> ...


بخشید شاید روش من ابتدایی به نظر برسه ولی فکر کنم کار آمده اول بیام شما آخرین مطلب رو بزارید بعد قفل شه دیگه هرکسی که اتسن تایپیکی بهش علاقمنده باشه دنبال مطالبه جدید و صفحه ی آخر میبینه بعد ما بیایم وانجا هرکسش که اومد اسمش رو با نام کاربری جدیدش عوض کنه مثل من مثلا من نام کاربری پسرک کنجکاو ولی وانجا نام ونام خواندگی شه وتازه بعضیه از پیام ها به نظر من که غیر مفیدن حذف شن این پیشنهاد

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

یا میشه به صورت دستهولی ربات باید ما تو مشخصات فیلد ها رو مثل سایت برنامههنویسی کنیم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=15
آپدیت شد

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

> http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=15
> آپدیت شد


خوبه می تونم از بقیه بچه های دیگه که میشناسیم دعوت کنیم مثلا در انجمن های php یا مثلا بخشی به سایت اضافه شه به نام دعوت از دوستان تا دوستان از اونجا کسایی رو که می شناسند که بلدن براشون بفرسته وما در ایمیل آموزش و یا توضیحاتی در مورد سایت گذاشت و لینک ثبت نام را نیز گذاشت. تا کسایی که دوست دارن به جمع مون بپوندن وتیمی قوی تر داشتع باشیم.

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

آقایون کی موافقه

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

بخشید آیا فقط میت وان در یک دپارتمان عضو بود شای دکسی مثلا هم php بلد باشد هم asp.net باید چه کند.

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

بخشید آیا فقط میتان در یک دپارتمان عضو بود شای دکسی مثلا هم php بلد باشد هم asp.net باید چه کند.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

فقط یک دپارتمان اونم برای اینکه هر فرد باید یک تخصص داشته باشه.
دوستان اعلام همکاری نمیکنند ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

کمبودی تو وب احساس کردم و باعث شد این پروژ] تو ایران نهاد تعریف بشه : 
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=17

خوب دوستان تا آخر شهریور انشا الله نظر سنجی هم میشه و اول مهر حق عضویت ها گرفته میشه و اولین پروژه استارت میشه ! :تشویق:

----------


## پسرک کنجکاو

> کمبودی تو وب احساس کردم و باعث شد این پروژ] تو ایران نهاد تعریف بشه : 
> http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=17
> 
> 
> خوب دوستان تا آخر شهریور انشا الله نظر سنجی هم میشه و اول مهر حق عضویت ها گرفته میشه و اولین پروژه استارت میشه !


عالی حق عضویت هر چه قدر هم باشه میرضه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بروز رسانی شد : 
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread....7&pid=24#pid24
بروز رسانی شد : 
http://blog.i-nahad.ir/

----------


## captain_hamid

درسته شاید مهم نباشه اما یکم تو املا کلمات دقت کنید.
تو بلاگ ایران نهاد غلط فوق العاده زیاده. تو هر پست به طور معمول دو سه تا غلط دارین.
نمونه هاش: ایده عال، تغغیر(تو چندین پست همینجوری نوشتین)،پسسور و ...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> درسته شاید مهم نباشه اما یکم تو املا کلمات دقت کنید.
> تو بلاگ ایران نهاد غلط فوق العاده زیاده. تو هر پست به طور معمول دو سه تا غلط دارین.
> نمونه هاش: ایده عال، تغغیر(تو چندین پست همینجوری نوشتین)،پسسور و ...


بله کاملا حرفتون متینه.
حجم کار زیاده و تاریخ و ساعت پست ها و کار ها و نگاه کنید معمولا نزدیکه صبحه. انشا الله رفع بشن این موارد

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

چالش بزرگ برای گرافیک کارهای عزیز در ایران نهاد : 
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=18
همراه با جایزه :تشویق:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

روش تایین سطح علمی اعضا جهت شرکت در پروژه ها هم مشخص شده میتونید مطالعه کنید و سوالی بوده من درخدمت هستم.

http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=19

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تشکر و ثبت زحمات دوستان در ایران نهاد http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=20

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

وبلاگ آپدیت شد : 
http://blog.i-nahad.ir/89/%D8%A7%DB%...8%DA%AF%D9%84/

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

جلسات منظم هفتگی جهت پشتیبانی و رفع اشکال پکیج های فروخته شده ایران نهاد در سرور team speak ( سرور کنفرانس صوتی آنلاین ایران نهاد ) .

پیگیری در تاپیک : http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=21

----------


## saeed-71

سلام.
تو خبر نامه گفتید پیش فروش پکیج جی کویری و ... رفتم چیزی وجو نداشت!
کی به دستمون میرسه؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

پیش فروش پکیج آموزشی جی کوئری ،جاوا اسکریپت،آژاکس ایران نهاد از اول مهر ماه
http://blog.i-nahad.ir/92/%D9%BE%DB%...7%D8%B3%DA%A9/

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام.
> تو خبر نامه گفتید پیش فروش پکیج جی کویری و ... رفتم چیزی وجو نداشت!
> کی به دستمون میرسه؟


شما فک کنم حتی عنوان مطلب و هم کامل نخوندید چه برسه کل متن و که با زحمت تولید و نوشته شده !
تو خود عنوان گفته پیش فروش از اول مهرماه ! 
لطفا بیشتر دقت کنید

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

*پکیج آموزشی MVC ایران نهاد تخفیف خورد
اعضای ایران نهاد 30 هزار تومان
لینک خرید :
http://epay.i-nahad.ir/box/3

*

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دعوت به همکاری در کانال آپارات ایران نهاد جهت درج ویدئو ها و تبلیغات و نمونه کار ها و تیزر پکیج های آموزشی ( دمو )
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=23

----------


## MMSHFE

مهرداد جان کاری با *هزا تومن* ندارم ولی خدایی *اما رضا* رو درست کن میزنن نهادو تخته میکنن از ما گفتن. یه فکری هم واسه املات بکن رفیق انصافاً این یکی دیگه متن طولانی نبود. دو تا جمله به عکس قبلی اضافه کردی هر دو تا اشتباه تایپی داره.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> مهرداد جان کاری با *هزا تومن* ندارم ولی خدایی *اما رضا* رو درست کن میزنن نهادو تخته میکنن از ما گفتن. یه فکری هم واسه املات بکن رفیق انصافاً این یکی دیگه متن طولانی نبود. دو تا جمله به عکس قبلی اضافه کردی هر دو تا اشتباه تایپی داره.


اگه تو گذاشتی این غلط املایی من برند بشه ! نمیزاری ادم بیزنس غلط املاییشو راه بندازه که  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان گرافیک کار و خوش ذوق یه مسابقه گذاشتیم تو ایران نهاد جایزشم خوبه ها. در حد توانه بنز و BMW نیست ! حالا جایزه ما کمر شکن نیست شما نباید حمایت کنید ؟
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=18

یادمه موقع انتخاب قالب و مدیر دپارتمان گرافیک کلی بحث از این بود که درسشو خوندیما و اسلیمی باید باشه و هزار و یک نظر کارشناسی بود.
جالبه در کل. :متفکر:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خوب به لطف خانم شریف پور هم سیستم نمودار و گزارشات فروش پکیج ها آماده شده که تو مرحله تست و دیباگ هست و فعلا فقط تو محیط مدیریت قابل رویت هست.
این سیستم قراره به ما کمک کنه که بدونیم چه پکیج هایی بهترین استقبال و داشتند و امار فروش تولید کنندگان دست ما بیاد.
حتی بدونیم چه افرادی از دپارتمان های مرتبط پکیج مرتبط خریدند و چه کسانی غیر مرتبط بودند.
امار بازدید از صفحه توضیحات پکیج ها و رد و پای کاربران و برای کشف علایق اونها بتونیم استخراج کنیم و گزارشات دیگه که در حال تکمیل هست.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
من شخصا خیلی دوست دارم نهاد پکیج آموزش mysql رو بصورت پیشرفته تولید کنه.
امیدوارم این کار هم در لیست to-do نهاد قرار بگیره.
تشکر.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام
> من شخصا خیلی دوست دارم نهاد پکیج آموزش mysql رو بصورت پیشرفته تولید کنه.
> امیدوارم این کار هم در لیست to-do نهاد قرار بگیره.
> تشکر.


تو قسمت دعوت به همکاری http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=3 hاین بخث و قرار دادیم.
بنده خانم شریف پور و میشناختم که به تخصصشون ایمان دارم
که ایشون فرمودند که ممکنه افراد بهتری هم باشند که این کار و انجام بدند. ما هم منتظریم کسی به من خبر بده و مورد ارزیابی قرار بگیره تا انشا الله سرفصل هاش آماده بشه و بریم برای ادامه کار.

تقاضاهای زیادی در مورد bootstrap و android هم وجود داره منتها مطالب هم برای اینها زیاد هست. و خاص و کمیاب بودن مطالب برای ما تو اولویت هست

----------


## ***BiDaK***

واسه اندروید با آقای آقاجانی اگه امکانش بود همکاری کنید.
رزومه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> واسه اندروید با آقای آقاجانی اگه امکانش بود همکاری کنید.
> رزومه


ممنون فکر خوبیه باهاش ارتباط میگیرم.
این امضای شما هم اقا محسن 6 ماه حبس داره ها.
یا برش دار یا نسخه جدیدش و بزار.
لینک خرید ایارن نهاد epa.i-nahad.ir

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بنده از دوستان برنامه بازار و متخصصان این بازار حدودا 5 نفری و یمشناسم و باهاشون مدت هایت ارتباط دارم.
منتها تا فعال شدن دپارتمان اندروید هر عملی که انجام بشه حقیقتا تو اولویت کار ما نیست.
ما 100 تا عضو شاید بیشتر عضو PHP داری و بقیه تو کد نویسی کلاینت هستند.
رسالت ما فعلا برای این عزیزان هست که 2 سال صبر پیشه کردند.بنده با آقای آقاحانی ارتباط گرفتم و اگه با شرایط ایران نهاد موافق بودند و محتوای آموزشی ایشون مورد تایید بود میتونند به صورت همکاری در فروش از بستر ایران نهاد + تخفیف مخصول اعضا اقدام به فروش کنند

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> واسه اندروید با آقای آقاجانی اگه امکانش بود همکاری کنید.
> رزومه


پیغام : 
نهاد حمایت از فعالان حوزه آی تی

 mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com

 همکاری در ایران نهاد

 سلام. 
حسین زاده هستم مدیریت ایران نهاد. 
http://i-nahad.ir/ 
یک نهاد و سازمانی برای تشکیل جامعه ای ( خانواده ای ) برای برنامه نویسان ایرانی. 
یکی از فعالیت های ما تولید پکیج های آموزشی که حاصل تجربیات کار اعضا میباشد هست. 
در صورت تمایل به همکری در فروش محصولتون میتونید با بنده ارتباط بگیرید. 
09128384585




جواب :
سلام


فعالیت اینجانب مستقل بوده و در سیاست کاری سایت ما، همکاری به این شکل وجود ندارد.



/////
فعالیت اینجانب  بعد در سیاست کاری { ما } 

من به آقای  جنتی هم همیهش تاکید میکنم که اگه کسی نتونه معنی واقعی Network و تو فضای اینترنت درک کنه هیچوقت به اون اندازه که حقش هست موفق نمیشه.
حالا میخواد هر اندازه از دید خودش بزرگ باشه.

انشا الله خبرهای خوبی از همکاری آقا احسان دوست قدیمی خودم ehsanavr.ir براتون دارم تو همین روز ها.

----------


## shpegah

> سلام
> من شخصا خیلی دوست دارم نهاد پکیج آموزش mysql رو بصورت پیشرفته تولید کنه.
> امیدوارم این کار هم در لیست to-do نهاد قرار بگیره.
> تشکر.


یک سوال کلی دارم :تاکیدی که اکثر دوستان روی mysql دارند بیشتر خود mysql هست یا کلا کار با sql ؟

من پکیج sqlserver2014 را با نام جنون سرعت از سری پکیجهای نیک آموز قراره دریافت کنم وانشاالله پس از دیدن اون نظرمو میگم که اگه دوستان تمایل داشتند تهیه کنند

فکر میکنم اصول کار همه یکی باشه والبته هرکدوم یکسری ویژگیهای منحصر به فردی هم دارند
ولی من خودم ابتدا با foxpro شروع کردم ویک سیستم گزارش ساز ساختم بعد هم بااکسس و اسکیوال سرور 2000 و
با mysql به جز همین چند موردی که به صورت سوال مطرح شده بود کارنکردم
به مشکل خاصی هم برنخوردم حالا اگر دوستان ویژگی خاصی از mysql سراغ دارند لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدن تا ما هم بریم در موردش مطالعه کنیم

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
منظور بنده sql هستش اما با محوریت mysql.
یعنی بیاد یه توضیح در مورد انواع dbms ها بده اما بیشتر سرفصل ها در مورد mysql باشه مثل produce یا function یا relation یا ...
و اینکه مثلا nosql به درد چی می خوره! یا کدوم dbms بدید سیستم های جامعه مجازی می خوره و کدوم برای طراحی بازی آنلانی مناسبه.

----------


## sadegh1362

سلام 
به مدت یک هفته به مناسبت میلاد با   سعادت امام هشتم حضرت امام رضا(ع)  پکیج MVC برای اعضای محترم ایران نهاد   قیمت *30000 تومان* و برای دوستان برنامه نویسی علاقه مند دیگر به قیمت *50000 تومان* ارائه خواهد شد .
این تخفیف تا ساعت 24  روز یکشنبه 16 شهریور  ادامه خواهد داشت . بعد از این تاریخ به قیمت سابق ارائه خواهد شد .

----------


## thacker

اگه ممکنه یه پروژه نمونه به عنوان مثال که با yii کار شده باشه رو بصورت مرحله به مرحله بزارید تا دست ما تازه کارها هم راه بیفته و بتونیم کمک کنیم ...
با تشکر...
( آخه به دلیل نداشتن تجربه نمیتونیم فعالیتی توی انجمن داشته باشیم و حضورمون کم رنگه )

----------


## MMSHFE

ضمناً یک نکته رو هم بد نیست به دوستانی که از این مدل بحثها اظهار نارضایتی میکنن یادآوری کنم: دوستان عزیز، کسانی که الان که بحثی راه افتاده میاین نصیحت میکنین و صحبت از شخصیت میکنید و من یا آقای حسین زاده رو زیر سؤال میبرین، میشه بفرمایید موقع درخواست همکاری کجا تشریف داشتین؟ توی هر جامعه ای (چه ایران نهاد چه هرجای دیگه) که تعداد اعضای زیادی داشته باشه بالأخره دیر یا زود اینجور بحثها پیش میاد. اگه اعصابشو ندارین وارد این جوامع نشین و همچنان به تنهایی کدنویسی کردنتون مشغول باشین. اینکه دو سال درخواستی نبوده قبول ولی الان که درخواست داده شده توی فاروم نهاد، میشه بگین چرا حتی یک پست مبنی بر «وقت ندارم» توی تاپیکها نیست؟ یکم هم انگشت اتهام رو به سمت خودتون بگیرین. اگه شما اعضای محترم هم فعالیت خوبی داشتین، مشکلات شخصی و... بروز نمیکرد که امروز من و آقا مهرداد برحسب ظاهر روبروی هم بخوایم وایستیم و شما بخواین ما رو نصیحت کنید. شماهایی که میگین اگه اوضاع خوب نیست بگین ما هم دلمون رو به نهاد خوش نکنیم یا سایر حرفهای این تیپی، مثل اینکه یادتون رفته که نهاد برای دلخوش کردن بوجود نیومده. یکبار دیگه امضای آقای حسین زاده رو بخونید: *بیایم تا با هم دیگه فکری واسه خودمون کنیم !
*الان میشه دقیقاً مشخص کنید کجای این «با هم بودن» ایستادین؟ فقط منتظر نتیجه بودن یعنی با هم بودن؟ تا وقتی شرایط خوبه کنار نهاد هستین و منتظر مزایای احتمالی اون در آینده خواهید بود ولی تا یکم بحثی بالا گرفت یا یکی رفت یا یکم سیاستها تغییر کرد، بای بای نهاد میشه حرف آخرتون؟ جالبه که بقیه رو هم متهم به فعالیت غیر حرفه ای میکنید. بله من و آقا مهرداد هم میتونستیم توی تلفن مثل قبل مشکلات رو حل کنیم ولی فکر کردیم این حق اعضاست که از مشکلات باخبر بشن. اگه میدونستیم اینطوری قضاوت میکنین مطمئن باشید موضوع رو خود آقا مهرداد هم علنی نمیکرد. خیلی باحالین بخدا. مهرداد جان تحویل بگیر میخواین شرایط کاری و زندگی کیا رو تغییر بدی.

----------


## saeed-71

> ضمناً یک نکته رو هم بد نیست به دوستانی که از این مدل بحثها اظهار نارضایتی میکنن یادآوری کنم: دوستان عزیز، کسانی که الان که بحثی راه افتاده میاین نصیحت میکنین و صحبت از شخصیت میکنید و من یا آقای حسین زاده رو زیر سؤال میبرین، میشه بفرمایید موقع درخواست همکاری کجا تشریف داشتین؟ توی هر جامعه ای (چه ایران نهاد چه هرجای دیگه) که تعداد اعضای زیادی داشته باشه بالأخره دیر یا زود اینجور بحثها پیش میاد. اگه اعصابشو ندارین وارد این جوامع نشین و همچنان به تنهایی کدنویسی کردنتون مشغول باشین. اینکه دو سال درخواستی نبوده قبول ولی الان که درخواست داده شده توی فاروم نهاد، میشه بگین چرا حتی یک پست مبنی بر «وقت ندارم» توی تاپیکها نیست؟ یکم هم انگشت اتهام رو به سمت خودتون بگیرین. اگه شما اعضای محترم هم فعالیت خوبی داشتین، مشکلات شخصی و... بروز نمیکرد که امروز من و آقا مهرداد برحسب ظاهر روبروی هم بخوایم وایستیم و شما بخواین ما رو نصیحت کنید. شماهایی که میگین اگه اوضاع خوب نیست بگین ما هم دلمون رو به نهاد خوش نکنیم یا سایر حرفهای این تیپی، مثل اینکه یادتون رفته که نهاد برای دلخوش کردن بوجود نیومده. یکبار دیگه امضای آقای حسین زاده رو بخونید: *بیایم تا با هم دیگه فکری واسه خودمون کنیم !
> *الان میشه دقیقاً مشخص کنید کجای این «با هم بودن» ایستادین؟ فقط منتظر نتیجه بودن یعنی با هم بودن؟ تا وقتی شرایط خوبه کنار نهاد هستین و منتظر مزایای احتمالی اون در آینده خواهید بود ولی تا یکم بحثی بالا گرفت یا یکی رفت یا یکم سیاستها تغییر کرد، بای بای نهاد میشه حرف آخرتون؟ جالبه که بقیه رو هم متهم به فعالیت غیر حرفه ای میکنید. بله من و آقا مهرداد هم میتونستیم توی تلفن مثل قبل مشکلات رو حل کنیم ولی فکر کردیم این حق اعضاست که از مشکلات باخبر بشن. اگه میدونستیم اینطوری قضاوت میکنین مطمئن باشید موضوع رو خود آقا مهرداد هم علنی نمیکرد. خیلی باحالین بخدا. مهرداد جان تحویل بگیر میخواین شرایط کاری و زندگی کیا رو تغییر بدی.


والا شما که ثبت ناما رو هنوز که هنوزه بعد چند ماخ هنوز تایید نکردید!چجور همکاری میخواین!!

همچنین حالا حتما که نباید با yii انجام داد.
چه گیری دادید به yii

----------


## MMSHFE

> والا شما که ثبت ناما رو هنوز که هنوزه بعد چند ماخ هنوز تایید نکردید!چجور همکاری میخواین!!
> 
> همچنین حالا حتما که نباید با yii انجام داد.
> چه گیری دادید به yii


حالا شما ثبت نام نشدین اون 140 نفر دیگه که ثبت نام شدن هم مشارکتی نداشتن. ضمناً برای انجام کار مشترک، باید زبان مشترک داشت و نهاد هم برای همکاری در بخش PHP فریمورک Yii رو انتخاب کرد تا مجبور نباشیم توی هر پروژه برای سر درآوردن از کدهای اسپاگتی افراد در شرایطی که ممکنه نباشن یا یکی دیگه بخواد کارشون رو ادامه بده یا تیمی بخواد کار بشه، بعد از چند روز سروکله زدن توی کدها سرگیجه بگیریم و آخرش هم نفهمیم فلان بخش از برنامه توی کدوم فایل داره کار میکنه.

----------


## saeed-71

> حالا شما ثبت نام نشدین اون 140 نفر دیگه که ثبت نام شدن هم مشارکتی نداشتن. ضمناً برای انجام کار مشترک، باید زبان مشترک داشت و نهاد هم برای همکاری در بخش PHP فریمورک Yii رو انتخاب کرد تا مجبور نباشیم توی هر پروژه برای سر درآوردن از کدهای اسپاگتی افراد در شرایطی که ممکنه نباشن یا یکی دیگه بخواد کارشون رو ادامه بده یا تیمی بخواد کار بشه، بعد از چند روز سروکله زدن توی کدها سرگیجه بگیریم و آخرش هم نفهمیم فلان بخش از برنامه توی کدوم فایل داره کار میکنه.


خوب پس لطف کنید پکیج پیشرفت yii رو هم تولید کنید.

----------


## MMSHFE

بعد از کلی حرف و حدیث بالأخره این موضوع با یه صحبت دوستانه و برادرانه همراه با اشکها و لبخندها و دل شکستنها و چسب زخم زدنهای بسیار، بین خودمون حل شد. پستهای بحث برانگیز رو هم حذف میکنم. هرکی هم به نهاد چپ نگاه کنه با من طرفه  :چشمک: 
-----
پی نوشت: محمد صالحی تو هم کوتاه بیا بخاطر من

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> پیغام : 
> نهاد حمایت از فعالان حوزه آی تی
> 
>  mail.hosseinzadeh@gmail.com
> 
>  همکاری در ایران نهاد
> 
>  سلام. 
> حسین زاده هستم مدیریت ایران نهاد. 
> ...


حالا جدا از اینکه این آقا همکاری نکرد.
اما برام جالب بوده یک اسکرین شات گذاشته از پروژ] های عملی که توضیح میده و برای دانلودش باید عضو ویژ] بشی که فک کنم 250 هزار تومنه !
نوع پروژه هاش و اینکه آدم حس میکنه از این به بعد کمترین حالت ممکن ماهی یکبار از این آموزش های توپ میشه یاد بگیره دیگه سالانه 250 هزار توم چیزی نیست. حتی اگه چند نفری جمع بشن این پول و بدند.
در کل خوشم اومد از این کارش.

----------


## MMSHFE

من هم بعنوان مدیر دپارتمان PHP به نهاد برگشتم و اگه کمکی لازم باشه در خدمتم. البته به شرطی که پروژه هایی که دستمه رو بموقع تمام کنم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

جابجایی ها و انتصابات : http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/forumdisplay.php?fid=26

----------


## captain_hamid

سلام
خوشحالیم که قضیه ختم به خیر شد. انشاءالله
خوب حالا اول از همه قوانین برای ما کاربرا بگذارین.
بعدش هم دقیقا اهدف رو روشن کنین تا ما کاربرا هم بدونیم باید چیکار کنیم.
الان اهداف نهاد رو یه دفعه دیگه با آخرین تغییرات میشه بیان کنید؟

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> حالا جدا از اینکه این آقا همکاری نکرد.
> اما برام جالب بوده یک اسکرین شات گذاشته از پروژ] های عملی که توضیح میده و برای دانلودش باید عضو ویژ] بشی که فک کنم 250 هزار تومنه !
> نوع پروژه هاش و اینکه آدم حس میکنه از این به بعد کمترین حالت ممکن ماهی یکبار از این آموزش های توپ میشه یاد بگیره دیگه سالانه 250 هزار توم چیزی نیست. حتی اگه چند نفری جمع بشن این پول و بدند.
> در کل خوشم اومد از این کارش.


اگه چن نفر شدین قرار شد هزینرو بدین منم خبر کن :لبخند گشاده!: 
===============================
یه پیشنهاد.اگه آقای نیرومند قبول کردن واسه شروع از آکادمیشون کمک بگیرید واسه سروسامون دادن کسانی که آموزش دیدن و آزمونو مدرک و ....

----------


## MMSHFE

من فقط مدیر دپارتمان PHP هستم و هر سیاستی که نهاد داشته باشه درمورد اعضا، بهم ابلاغ میشه و من پیگیری میکنم. فعلاً تا یک هفته تمام اعضای دپارتمان PHP وقت دارن رزومه هاشون رو در قالبی شبیه *http://www.barnamenevis.ir/Resume.pdf* تحویل بدن. هر کسی هم تحویل نده اکانتش غیرفعال میشه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> اگه چن نفر شدین قرار شد هزینرو بدین منم خبر کن
> ===============================
> یه پیشنهاد.اگه آقای نیرومند قبول کردن واسه شروع از آکادمیشون کمک بگیرید واسه سروسامون دادن کسانی که آموزش دیدن و آزمونو مدرک و ....


اقای نیرومند خیلی کارش درسته. والا برای اولین نشست تو اصفهان تلفنی ازشون دعوت کردم اما کار داشتند نیامدند.
باید بریم جلو بعد سرو سامان دادن ها ببینیم چه زمینه هایی برای همکاری و حضور ایشون پیش میاد

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> اگه چن نفر شدین قرار شد هزینرو بدین منم خبر کن
> ===============================
> یه پیشنهاد.اگه آقای نیرومند قبول کردن واسه شروع از آکادمیشون کمک بگیرید واسه سروسامون دادن کسانی که آموزش دیدن و آزمونو مدرک و ....


آقای سعید پاسالاری https://barnamenevis.org/member.php?127245-saeidpsl
از کویت هست. دوست صمیمی من و داداشمه.
مثل اون هم چند نفری هم میشناسم که محسن جان خیلی کارشون درسته.
اونا هم میتونند این آموزش ها و تولید کنند.
اگه مجموعه اموزش بود میزاریم تو پکیج ها
اگه کوتاه بود میزاریم تو سامانه دانلود ایران نهاد.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> من فقط مدیر دپارتمان PHP هستم و هر سیاستی که نهاد داشته باشه درمورد اعضا، بهم ابلاغ میشه و من پیگیری میکنم. فعلاً تا یک هفته تمام اعضای دپارتمان PHP وقت دارن رزومه هاشون رو در قالبی شبیه *http://www.barnamenevis.ir/Resume.pdf* تحویل بدن. هر کسی هم تحویل نده اکانتش غیرفعال میشه.


فایل word رزومه هم قرار دادم.
که بتونید ادیت کنید و بفرستید.
سیستم عضویت
این فایل کامل نیست. اما تا حدودی استاندارد های رزومه نویسی و رعایت کرده.
هم بعضی پیزهاش مثل مدارکش زیاده هم شاید یک چیز هایی و نداشته باشه.
برای همین تو تاپیک سیستم عضویت از همه خواستیم و میخوایم که به تکمیل این فایل کمک کنند.
شاید نیاز باشه فایل رزومه اعضای PHP با فایل رزومه طراحا فرق کنه.

اما دوند کار انشا الله در ادامه اینه که این فایل فقط یک پیش نویس هست تا مدیر دپارتمان بتونه بفهمه تا به قبل از آشنایی اون عضو با ایران نهاد چه سوابقی داشته این فرد.
انشا الله در ادامه به پروفایل ها امکان درج مدارک تحصیلی و مدارک حقیقی و افزودن شماره تماس ها و شماره حساب های بانکی م داشته باشیم.
ازین به بعد کمتر حرف میزنیم بیشتر کار میکنیم

http://www.i-nahad.ir/attach/sample.rar

----------


## leaping

من از اول بحثهاتون داشتم این تاپیک رو دنبال میکردم و با اینکه نه عضوی از ایران نهاد هستم و نه قراره که باشم بسیار خوشحالم که همه چیز حل شد.آفرین تبریک میگم.بلاخره دارین تیم میشین
----------------------------
اما دوستان نهادی در زمینه پرداخت های ارزی و به زودی برای گرفتن درگاه پرداخت ارزی هر خدمتی از دستم بر بیاد بنابر کار شرکتی خودم در خدمتون هستم و خوشحال میشم کمکی بکنم اگه از دستم بر بیاد.
---------------------------
موفق باشید

----------


## mohammad.kh

> حالا جدا از اینکه این آقا همکاری نکرد.
> اما برام جالب بوده یک اسکرین شات گذاشته از پروژ] های عملی که توضیح میده و برای دانلودش باید عضو ویژ] بشی که فک کنم 250 هزار تومنه !
> نوع پروژه هاش و اینکه آدم حس میکنه از این به بعد کمترین حالت ممکن ماهی یکبار از این آموزش های توپ میشه یاد بگیره دیگه سالانه 250 هزار توم چیزی نیست. حتی اگه چند نفری جمع بشن این پول و بدند.
> در کل خوشم اومد از این کارش.


آقای آقاجانی اعضا و شاگردان خودشو داره و به امید خدا تا چند ماه دیگه برنامه های حرفه ای و تیمی خوبی رو شاگردانش بیرون میدن 
همونطوری که آقای شهرکی و یا آقای جنتی آموزش های پرباری رو ارائه دادن و در پی تهیه پکیج پیشرفته هستن و با زدن تاپیک توی برنامه نویس شاگرد رو پشتیبانی و در رفع اشکال یاری می کنن ایشون هم از توی سایتش این کار رو انجام میده و هر کسی مجموعه رو بخره به عنوان کاربر ویژه شناخته میشه و می تونه تاپیک رفع اشکال باز کنه و تاپیک های دیگر کاربران رو ببینه و ایشون و مدیران جوابگو هستن 
ایشون هم آموزشهای بعدیشون رو توی همون سایت قرار می دهد و فقط کاربرانی که عضویت ویژه هستند می توانند آموزش هارو دانلود کنند و تاپیک رفع اشکال بزنند 
ایشون از کپی شدن مجموعه شون راضی نیستند همونطور که آقای شهرکی و آقای جنتی راضی نیستند ولی هر کسی کپی کرد از پشتیبانی و رفع اشکال خبری نیست

----------


## saeed-71

اقای شهرکی مجددا پکیجا با تخفیف ایران نهاد عرضه میشن؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

اولویت شرکت دادن اعضا در پروژه های اولیه ایران نهاد
http://blog.i-nahad.ir/

----------


## MMSHFE

> اقای شهرکی مجددا پکیجا با تخفیف ایران نهاد عرضه میشن؟


هر چیزی که ازطریق سایت نهاد به فروش برسه تخفیف داره برای اعضا. تا وقتی که مستقل ارائه میشه تخفیفی نداره. درمورد همکاری پکیجها هروقت به توافق رسیدیم تو سایت گذاشته میشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

اعضای محترم دپارتمان PHP فقط تا تاریخ 23 شهریور وقت دارین رزومه خودتون رو در قالب مشخص شده به d.php@i-nahad.ir ارسال کنید. این مهلت قابل تمدید نیست و هر کسی نفرسته اکانتش غیرفعال میشه. به همه دوستانتون که احتمال میدین تاپیکو نخونن اطلاع بدین. البته پیامک هم ارسال خواهد شد.

----------


## arash691

جناب شهرکی وضعیت ثبت نام از طریق سایت i-nahad.ir صورت میگیره یا براتون باید email بزنیم ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> جناب شهرکی وضعیت ثبت نام از طریق سایت i-nahad.ir صورت میگیره یا براتون باید email بزنیم ؟


ثبت نام از طریق سایت ایران نهاد انجام میگیره دوست عزیز.
http://www.i-nahad.ir/i-Register
منتها تایید اون کمی زمان بر هست.
48 نفر تا به این لحظه تو صف هستند
143 نفر تایید شده و 6 نفر غیر فعال هستند. 
خوشحال میشیم شما هم اضافه بشید به ما

----------


## arash691

سیستم شما به عکسی که بنده برای اپلود قرار میدم خطا میگیره ... وگرنه چند بار برای عضویت بنده اقدام کردم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سیستم شما به عکسی که بنده برای اپلود قرار میدم خطا میگیره ... وگرنه چند بار برای عضویت بنده اقدام کردم


چه خطایی میده ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> جناب شهرکی وضعیت ثبت نام از طریق سایت i-nahad.ir صورت میگیره یا براتون باید email بزنیم ؟


من فقط مدیر دپارتمان PHP هستم و آقای حسین زاده مدیر ایران نهاد هستن. بعد از عضویت هر صحبتی درمورد دپارتمان PHP داشتین در خدمتم. درمورد سایر مسائل از من سؤال نپرسید. با تشکر

----------


## MMSHFE

یک روز از مهلت هفت روزه دوستان PHP کار برای ارسال رزومه گذشت و هنوز هیچ کسی اقدام نکرده. بعداً گلایه ای نباشه.

----------


## arash691

> چه خطایی میده ؟


الان دوباره تست کردم درست شد ... 2 روز پیش error میداد ... خلاصه مشکل برطرف شد ممنون

----------


## shpegah

دوستان خدارو شکر که همه چیز ختم به خیر شد من هم به نوبه خودم از آقای شهرکی وآقای حسین زاده تشکر میکنم.

خوب حالا دیگه نوبت ماست که برادریمونو ثابت کنیم و به قول دوستمون از حرف زدن وبازی با کلمات بیایم بیرون و بگیم چند مرده حلاجیم.

برای اثبات حسن نیت یک پروژه رو شروع کردیم (البته با تایید حضرات فوق ) که مشارکت همگان رو میطلبه در واقع میخوایم برای خودمون برنامه ریزی بکنیم که مسیرحرکت وهدفمون رو نشون بده .
کار سختی به نظر میاد ولی شدنیه . حالا وقته شه که هرکس تواناییهاشو به اثبات برسونه .
این پروژه از لحظه تجزیه وتحلیل تا عملیاتی شدن اون قراره در تالار نهادو فقط برای اعضای نهاد بصورت اپن انجام بشه برای اینکه نظرات ومسائل جانبی نیز مسیرمونو منحرف نکنه در کنارش هم دو تاپیک بدین منظور نیز در نظر گرفته شده است 
بدلیل اینکه این پروژه میتواند خیلی بزرگ باشد و کامل شدنش زمانبر تصمیم داریم مرحله به مرحله پیش بریم وهرمرحله که تمام شد آن بخش را عملیاتی کنیم وسپس بقیه را ادامه بدیم

امیدوارم دوستان مشارکت کنند حتی در حد رویت کردن ! این پروژه از آن دسته پروژه هایی است که خیلی از شرکتها حاضرند بابتش میلیاردی هزینه کنند پس فرصت را از دست ندهید
این پروژه در واقع راه حلی است برای مسئله بدون جواب : اول باید مرغ بوجود بیاد یا تخم مرغ !
نهاد نیازمند اینه که از تک تک قابلیتهای خاص افراد استفاده بهینه کنه
اگر موافقید در تالار نهاد نظر بدید ولی فقط لطفا آیه یاس نخونید .

http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread....4&pid=49#pid49

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز لطفاً رزومه خودتون رو فقط در قالب مشخص شده (http://www.i-nahad.ir/attach/sample.rar) ارسال کنید.

----------


## thacker

> یک روز از مهلت هفت روزه دوستان PHP کار برای ارسال رزومه گذشت و هنوز هیچ کسی اقدام نکرده. بعداً گلایه ای نباشه.


این رزومه ای که شما از خودتون به عنوان نمونه گذاشتید باعث میشه آدم روش نشه رزومه خودش رو بزاره  :بامزه:

----------


## - barati -

> این رزومه ای که شما از خودتون به عنوان نمونه گذاشتید باعث میشه آدم روش نشه رزومه خودش رو بزاره


دقیقا  :لبخند گشاده!: 
به نکته ی خوبی اشاره کردی
کاش لا اقل یه رزومه عادی میذاشتند !!

----------


## MMSHFE

به محتواش چکار دارین. قالب همونه. رزومه هم که منتشر نمیشه جایی. لطفاً سریعتر ارسال کنید که وقت کافی برای بررسی و... داشته باشیم.

----------


## thacker

از کجا باید بفهمیم رزومه به دست شما رسیده یا نه ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

توی این لینک اعلام میکنم: http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=29

----------


## poriab

سلام 
رزومه رو به چه ایمیلی ارسال کنیم ؟ 

ممنون

----------


## Tarragon

d.php@i-nahad.ir

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
من از ار جا ( هم جیمیل و هم یاهو ) سعی می کنم بفرستم مشکل داره و میگه نمی تونه به جیمیل آقای شهرکی فوروارد کنه.
می شه چک کنید مشکل از کجاست؟

```
  mmshfe@gmail.com
    (ultimately generated from d.php@i-nahad.ir)
```

کاش جائی تو سایت باز می کردید که مستقیم آپلود کنن.

----------


## MMSHFE

والا بقیه مشکلی نداشتن برای ارسال.

----------


## MMSHFE

تا این لحظه فقط 7 نفر از 95 نفر اعضای دپارتمان PHP رزومه خودشون رو ارسال کردن درحالی که 2 روز از مهلت یک هفته ای مقرر، گذشته. دوستان لطفاً کمی با جدیت بیشتر به قضیه نگاه کنید. درنظر دارم بعد از جمع آوری رزومه ها، یکسری مسابقات جهت تقویت مهارت الگوریتم نویسی و کدنویسی اعضا (شبیه ACM) بین اعضای دپارتمان PHP برگزار کنم و همه برنامه های نوشته شده توسط اعضا از جهات مختلف مثل مصرف حافظه و بار پردازش و... مورد ارزیابی قرار بگیره و سورس کدهای برنده اعلام بشن و تمامی الگوریتمها بین اعضای دپارتمان به اشتراک گذاشته بشه. اینجور فرصتها رو از دست ندین.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام
> من از ار جا ( هم جیمیل و هم یاهو ) سعی می کنم بفرستم مشکل داره و میگه نمی تونه به جیمیل آقای شهرکی فوروارد کنه.
> می شه چک کنید مشکل از کجاست؟
> 
> ```
>   mmshfe@gmail.com
>     (ultimately generated from d.php@i-nahad.ir)
> ```
> 
> کاش جائی تو سایت باز می کردید که مستقیم آپلود کنن.


تست شد و ایمیل ارسال شد.

----------


## cpuram

> تا این لحظه فقط 7 نفر از 95 نفر اعضای دپارتمان PHP رزومه خودشون رو ارسال کردن درحالی که 2 روز از مهلت یک هفته ای مقرر، گذشته. دوستان لطفاً کمی با جدیت بیشتر به قضیه نگاه کنید. درنظر دارم بعد از جمع آوری رزومه ها، یکسری مسابقات جهت تقویت مهارت الگوریتم نویسی و کدنویسی اعضا (شبیه ACM) بین اعضای دپارتمان PHP برگزار کنم و همه برنامه های نوشته شده توسط اعضا از جهات مختلف مثل مصرف حافظه و بار پردازش و... مورد ارزیابی قرار بگیره و سورس کدهای برنده اعلام بشن و تمامی الگوریتمها بین اعضای دپارتمان به اشتراک گذاشته بشه. اینجور فرصتها رو از دست ندین.


اسکن صفحه دوم واجبه؟ باور کن زن ندارم :لبخند گشاده!:  اسکنرم ندارم حالا کی میره کافینت :اشتباه:

----------


## MMSHFE

نه ضروری نیست. اگه دارین بگذارین که i-Yaraneh تعلق بگیره! اگه ندارین نمیخواد.

----------


## MRmoon

اسکن کارت ملی  و شناسنامه لازمه؟؟؟

چون اسکنش رو ندارم.

----------


## MMSHFE

با موبایل عکس بگیرین بگذارین. یه راهی پیدا کنید دیگه  :چشمک:

----------


## MRmoon

یعنی در این حد ضروریه/؟

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید نهاد باید بعنوان یک فرد حقیقی اعضاش رو بشناسه. مثل یک سایت عادی نیست که با هویت مجازی بخوایم فعالیت کنیم. قراره اعضای نهاد، یک خانواده باشن که هدف مشترکشون، فعالیت تو حوزه IT و لذت بردن از شغلشونه.

----------


## cpuram

خوبی اینکارتون اینه که بالاخره منم یه رزومه واسه خودم درست کردم همیشه تنبلیم میومد یه رزومه بسازم تا جاهای دیگه به درد بخوره. :تشویق:

----------


## MMSHFE

حالا مونده هنوز. بگذارین مسابقه راه بیفته اونوقت حسابی ذهنتون به چالش کشیده میشه. بیشتر از 150 تا سؤال تهیه کردم که هرکدوم به تنهایی یکی دو روز امثال من و مهرداد و رضا و بقیه دوستان رو درگیر میکنه. ببینیم کیا برنامه نویسن کیا کدنویس. بعد از هر مسابقه هم نفر برتر رو مشخص میکنیم و همه سورس کدها رو بین شرکت کنندگان به اشتراک میگذاریم. جایزه هم داره ولی بیشتر معنویه تا مادی.

----------


## omidabedi

اقای شهرکی در صورت امکان سوالاتی رو که طرح کردید بعد از ازمون پابلیک کنید که ما هم که توی دپارتمان php نیستیم استفاده کنیم

متشکر

----------


## MMSHFE

با توجه به اینکه این سؤالات برای محک اعضای دپارتمان PHP هست و بعداً خیلیها ممکنه به این دپارتمان درخواست انتقال بدن، سؤالات رو نمیشه بصورت عمومی منتشر کرد. ضمناً درنظر داریم در آینده این روال مسابقه رو گسترش بدیم و چند مرحله ای و حتی در مرحله نهایی بصورت حضوری برگزار کنیم و روز پایانی هم جوایز اهدا بشه. برنامه دقیقی داریم ولی فعلاً گام اول رو باید درست برداریم. بخاطر همین فعلاً زیاد وارد چشم انداز آینده این ایده نهاد نمیشم.

----------


## MMSHFE

یازده نفر تا الان اطلاعاتشون رو فرستادن. ضمن تشکر از این دوستان، تقاضا دارم بقیه هم دست بکار بشن تا فرصت هست. همچنین از این دوستان عزیز میخوام که توی سایت i-nahad.ir هم وارد بشن و پروفایل کاربریشون رو تکمیل کنن. اطلاعاتی مثل آدرس محل سکونت و... رو تا مجبور نباشیم خودمون برای اینهمه کاربر، یکی یکی اصلاحات رو انجام بدیم.

----------


## saeed-71

اقا پس ما که 4 ,5 ماه منتظر تاییدیم چی؟!!!

----------


## cpuram

به نظر من این بهترین فرصت هست برای جذب اعضای جدید.کسانی که میخوان عضو بشن رزومه رو تکمیل و ارسال کنن.اینطوری بین کسانی که رزومه رو نمیدن و حذف میشن و اعضای جدیدی که میان یه تعادلی برقرار میشه. نظرتون چیه آقای شهرکی؟

----------


## arash691

حالا ما که تازه ثبت نام کردیم و هنوز تایید نشدیم ولی در کل میخواستم بپرسم این درسته سوالات ACM یا در کل این تیپ سوال ها ( همه میدونیم برای حل این جور سوالات باید دانش ریاضیات و الگوریتم خوبی داشته باشیم ) روشی باشه برای تعیین سطح کدنویسی اعضای PHP کسایی که بعدا" میخوان برنامه نویسی گروهی برای پروژه های تجاری انجام بدن ؟ 
اگه ACM روش مناسبی برای سنجش بود چرا دانشگاه شریف امسال مسابقه ی " *مهارت سنجی برنامه نویسی* " رو با اسپانسرهایی از شرکت های نرم افزاریی کشور نظیر " توسن و ... " راه انداخت ؟ همچنین یادم میاد تو سایتش هنگام ثبت نام باید مشخص میکردی که تو کدوم حوزه ( برنامه نویسی موبایل ، بانک اطلاعاتی و ... ) میخوای شرکت بکنی . حالا آقای شهرکی کامل توضیح ندادن ، ولی اگه منظورتون اینه که سطح اعضا رو با سوالات ACM یا این تیپ سوالات مورد بررسی قرار بدین من فکر میکنم اشتباهه چرا که اینجا کلاس درس و دانشگاه نیست قرار نیست CLRS بخونیم قراره بچه وارد بازار کار بشن . مسابقه ACM خیلی جنبه ی اکادمیک داره و از دنیای برنامه نویسی ( اون چیزی که تو بازار یعنی شرکت ها ) ازت میخوان فاصله داره البته حق هم داره چون هدفش یه چیزه دیگس . تازه خوده شریف هم اهمیت این کار رو درک کرده و برای سنجش افراد یک نوع دیگه ای از مسابقه رو ترتیب داده " *مهارت سنجی برنامه نویسی* " . مثلا" بهتر نیست مسابقه ای ترتیب داده بشه که کد ها از نظر امنیت و یا بهینه بودن ( سرعت اجرا ) مورد بررسی قرار بگیرن ؟ منظورم در کل اینه شاخص های مسابقه برای سنجش باید به کاریی که بچه ها بعدا" قراره درش مهارت پیدا بکنن هم ربط داشته باشه . 
خلاصه شما خودتون واردترین به این مسائل بنده فقط خواستم نظرم رو بیان کنم .
لینک مسابقه مهارت سنجی داشنگاه شریف :
http://www.schallenge.ir

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> اقا پس ما که 4 ,5 ماه منتظر تاییدیم چی؟!!!


سلام اسم و فامیلیتونو بفرمایید.
داریم سیستم مدیریت دپارتمان ها و کامل میکنیم که تایید توسط مدیران انجام بشه ( در واقع مدیرانی که قراره با شما از این به بعد کار کنند  که ملاک اون ها هم رزومه شما است )
در ضمن اگه از دپارتمان PHP هستید ( درخواست عضویت در این دپارتمان و دارید ) میتونید شما هم همراه سایرین رزومه بفرستید و قید کنید که در انتظار تایید هستید.

----------


## MMSHFE

> در کل میخواستم بپرسم این درسته سوالات ACM یا در کل این تیپ سوال ها ( همه میدونیم برای حل این جور سوالات باید دانش ریاضیات و الگوریتم خوبی داشته باشیم ) روشی باشه برای تعیین سطح کدنویسی اعضای PHP کسایی که بعدا" میخوان برنامه نویسی گروهی برای پروژه های تجاری انجام بدن ؟...


دوست عزیز، نمیدونم تا حالا ACM یا این تیپ مسابقات شرکت کردین یا نه ولی لازمه به چند نکته توجه کنید:
1- مسابقات ACM و سؤالاتش خیلی با آموزشهای آکادمیک فرق داره و سؤالاتش واقعاً ذهن رو درگیر میکنه.
2- دانشگاه شریف ازنظر سطح علمی یکی از دانشگاههای خیلی خوب کشور (نه دنیا) هست قبول. اما این دانشگاه درمورد کارها و پروژه هایی که اجرا میکنه، فوق العاده تجاری به قضایا نگاه میکنه. الان اگه براشون اثبات بشه که با برگزاری مسابقه «حبس کردن نفس زیر آب» میتونن درآمد خوبی کسب کنن (چه ازطریق اسپانسرها و چه ازطریق شرکت کنندگان بعنوان هزینه ورودی در مسابقه)، اینکار رو انجام خواهند داد. الان هم دیدن ACM کمتر توی کشور ما استقبال میشه و کشورهای دیگه هم یکی دو سالی هست که بنا به دلایل مختلف سیاسی و اقتصادی و... حضور کمتری دارن، یک سیستم جدید راه اندازی کردن که سر و ته روال داوری و... اون مشخص نیست.
3- هدف ایران نهاد این بوده که افراد رو برنامه نویس بار بیاره نه کدنویس. خیلی از سؤالاتی که تو این مسابقه مطرح میشه شاید توی هیچ پروژه ای (بخصوص در زمینه وب) به کار نیاد ولی قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل و الگوریتم نویسی شرکت کنندگان رو به شدت افزایش میده. کسی که بتونه این مسائل رو تحلیل کنه و الگوریتم و بعدش هم کد براش بسازه و توی کدش هم حواسش به سرعت و بهینگی مصرف حافظه و... باشه، قطعاً توی تحلیل یک سایت ساده درمانده و مستأصل نمیشه.
4- من گفتم سبک مسابقه شبیه ACM هست نه اینکه سؤالاتش لزوماً همونهاست. سؤالات به نحوی درنظر گرفته میشه که برای حل مسئله مشکل خاصی نداشته باشن اکثر اعضا ولی برای بهینه نوشتن (ازنظر سرعت اجرا و مصرف حافظه) باید شناخت کافی به دستورات و ابزارهای PHP پیدا کنن.
5- هدف از برگزاری این مسابقه، جایزه و... نیست بلکه میخوایم بدونیم (هم ما و هم خود شرکت کنندگان) که کدوم یک از اعضا نیازمند تمرین بیشتر در زمینه تحلیل و تولید الگوریتم هستن و کدومشون مشکلی تو این فاز ندارن و فقط باید روی آموزش دستورات زبان PHP متمرکز بشیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز دقت کنید که لازم نیست دقیقاً محتوای جدول مهارتها رو همونطوری که من درست کردم رو بنویسید. مثلاً خیلی از دوستان اومدن توی بخشهایی مثل Unity3D و... خط تیره گذاشتن یا نوشتن ضعیف. من مهارتهای خودمو نوشتم و شما هم مهارتهای خودتونو بنویسید. اگه میبینید چیزی کار کردین که توی این جدول نیست، اضافه کنید. اگر هم چیزی هست که کار نکردین، حذف کنید. لازم نیست همه ماها توی بخشهای مشترکی کار کرده باشیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، دست از سر این شماره 30005833000333 بردارین. شماره سامانه پیامک نهاد یه چیز دیگه شده. برای عضویت هم از لینک www.i-Nahad.ir/i-Register استفاده کنید.

----------


## meysam1366

> دوستان عزیز، دست از سر این شماره 30005833000333 بردارین. شماره سامانه پیامک نهاد یه چیز دیگه شده. برای عضویت هم از لینک www.i-Nahad.ir/i-Register استفاده کنید.


سلام مهندس

یعنی الان ما اطلاعات خرید پکیج رو به این شماره فرستادیم اشتباه بوده؟

من جدیدا پکیج آقای جنتی رو خریدم

----------


## MMSHFE

بله توی سامانه خرید اینترنتی شماره پیامک جدید قید شده.

----------


## meysam1366

ممنون مهندس

----------


## MMSHFE

17 نفر تا حالا رزومه فرستادن که رزومه 2 نفرشون هم تأیید نشده. بقیه اعضای دپارتمان PHP گویا قصد ندارن فعالیتی نشون بدن از خودشون. البته بد هم نمیشه اینطوری برای مسابقه، داوری راحتتری خواهیم داشت. دوستان دقت کنید که فقط تا پایان یکشنبه فرصت دارین و بعداً هیچ عذر و بهانه ای پذیرفته نیست. برای روز آخر هم نگذارین چون رزومه ها باید بررسی و تأیید بشه و اگه رزومه شما تو این مدت تأیید نشده باشه، دیگه فرصتی برای اصلاحش نخواهید داشت و ارسال رزومه تأیید نشده، فرقی با عدم ارسالش نداره.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

هیچ راهی نیستش عکس کارت ملی و اینا رو نزاریم؟باور کنید نمیشه اسکن بگیریم :افسرده:

----------


## MMSHFE

نه باید همه اطلاعات باشه. چرا نمیشه اسکن بگیرین؟ با موبایل هم نمیشه عکس بگیرین بگذارین؟ دوربین دیجیتال هم نیست که عکس بگیرین؟ وبکم کامپیوتر چطور؟ کافی نت هم نیست؟ بعد وقتی اکانتها غیرفعال شد همه گله میکنن.

----------


## bagherok

> بقیه اعضای دپارتمان PHP گویا قصد ندارن فعالیتی نشون بدن از خودشون. البته...


چه رزومه هایی تایید نمیشند؟

همین فردا ارسال میکنم 
اما اگه دست دست میکنیم به خاطر اینه که رزومه ای ندارریم.

گرچه نمیدونم این رزومه ها چقدر مهم هست براتون.رتبه بندی و ازاینجور مسایل و حتی حذف

خوب ازاونجایی که بیشتر از 3 ماهه  نمیشه که (یکی دو ماهی هم دست پا شسکته با پکیج خودتون)شروع کردم به یادگیری 
و اینکه نهاد داشت کم کم پا میگیرفت و ....
و
ازشانش ما هم یه ساخت فروشگاه به پستم خورد که تو این مدت درگیر اون بودم (بماندکه میخواستم یه چه چیز خوب ازآب دربیاد که تو دیزانشم چقدر وقتم گرفته شد و الان دیگه آخرای کدنویسشیه(دیزاینش بیشتر وقت برد!!)).

خوب همین مسایل و ترس ازداشتن رزومه و.... باعث شد که نتونم yii رو یادبگیرم و وقتم رو تماما رو کدنویسی بذارم.

امیداروم رزومه م!!! تایید بشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

تأیید رزومه الان فقط ازنظر ساختار استاندارده (طبق نمونه ارسالی) و اینکه هرچی میدونید رو بنویسید تا شناخت نسبتاً مناسبی پیدا کنیم وگرنه مهم نیست کی چی بلده. قراره بدونیم چیا رو بلد نیستین که روی اونها وقت بگذاریم تا یاد بگیرین. فقط رزومه هایی که نقص دارن (مثلاً عکس رو طرف نگذاشته یا تو قالب گفته شده نفرستاده و...) تأیید نمیشن. بحث رتبه بندی در کار نیست.

----------


## arash691

من فقط تو سایت ثبت نام کردم . میتونم رزومه بفرستم ؟ بعبارتی تو صف ثبت نام هستم فکر کنم

----------


## Mohammadsgh

با دوربین عکس گرفتم,امیدوارم پذیرفته بشه :لبخند:

----------


## alinwp

سلام این محدودیت سنی داره یا خیر ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> من فقط تو سایت ثبت نام کردم . میتونم رزومه بفرستم ؟ بعبارتی تو صف ثبت نام هستم فکر کنم


بله اگه دپارتمان PHP و انتخاب کردید بفرستید به d.php@i-nahad.ir

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام این محدودیت سنی داره یا خیر ؟



چی محدودیت سنی داره ؟

----------


## Mohammadsgh

اگر اشتباه نکنم منظورشون نام نویسی در ایران نهادهست که  محدودیت سنی داره؟بالای 18 یا .....؟

----------


## alinwp

درسته چون من هنور به 18 سال موندم که برسم آیا میتونم در ایران نهاد ثبت نام کنم

----------


## MMSHFE

بله منع سنی وجود نداره.

----------


## MMSHFE

رزومه 21 نفر از دوستان تا این لحظه دریافت شده که 4 موردش مورد تأیید نیست. لطفاً بقیه هم کمی عجله کنن دو روز دیگه بیشتر فرصت باقی نیست.

----------


## alinwp

برای من نه ایمیلی اومد نه پیامک باید چیکار کنم
نام کاربری چی باید بزنم؟
نمونه کار چطور براتون بفرستم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

فرمت رزومه رو دیدین؟ نام کاربری نمیخواد که.

----------


## alinwp

برای ورود پس باید چی وارد کنم ؟
نوشته نام کاربری ولی تو ثبت نام چیزی به نام نام کاربری وجود نداشت

----------


## alinwp

این تاپیک 63 صفحه است من چطور فرمت رزومه رو پیدا کنم خواهشا این جور چیزارو به پست اول اضافه کنید که اونایی هم که جدید میان بتونن ببیننش بعئ من ثبت نام دارم میکنم ولی برام نه ایمیلی میاد نه پیامکی آیا مهلت ثبت نام به پایان رسیده است

----------


## bobSilon

http://www.i-nahad.ir/attach/sample.rar

----------


## Mohammadsgh

فرم ها رو که پر کردید به این ایمیل بفرستید :لبخند: 
d.php@i-nahad.ir

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> این تاپیک 63 صفحه است من چطور فرمت رزومه رو پیدا کنم خواهشا این جور چیزارو به پست اول اضافه کنید که اونایی هم که جدید میان بتونن ببیننش بعئ من ثبت نام دارم میکنم ولی برام نه ایمیلی میاد نه پیامکی آیا مهلت ثبت نام به پایان رسیده است


صبور باش همکار جدید.
سیستم مدیریت ثبت نام مدیران دپارتمان ها داره تکمیل میشه.
فک کنم اقای علیرضا قدیمی هستید درسته ؟
آخرین مدرک تحصیلی و کد پستی شما ناقص هست تو سیستم انشا الله آقای شهرکی مدیر دپارتمانتون این ها و بهتون اطلاع میدند تا ویرایش صورت بگیره

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دوستان همکاران جدید و سروران ! لطفا فقط از طریق لینک http://www.i-nahad.ir/i-Register اقدام به ثبت نام نمایید و اون هم فقط یک مرتبطه و منتظر تایید باشید.

لطفا حد اقل برای بالا رفتن ارزش پروفایل خودتون هم شده عکس خودتون و بزارید و گل و گیاه و جسارتا عکس هر موجود زنده دیگه ای و نگذارید ! بعید میدونم تو این زمونه کسی عکس الکترونیکی خودشو تو کامپیوتر و سی دی و فلش و کلود خودش نداشته باشه !
اطلاعات خواسته شده هم به دقت تکمیل کنید تا روند تایید کامل بشه.
عکس خودتونم یکم ویرایش کنید نشه عکس تو کادر سفید باشه و خود عکس کج شده باشه ! کار با mspaint هم تو ویندوز سخت نیست به خدا

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز فقط امروز و فردا برای ارسال رزومه فرصت دارین.

----------


## alinwp

یه پیشنهاد دارم :
وردپرس و جوملا تحت PHP و تا الان هم کسی عضو دپارتمان هاش نشده اینارو با PHP یکی کنید بد نمیشه ها

----------


## MMSHFE

پیشنهاد خوبیه. اصلاً بنظرم نباید جدا میبودن. یه جورایی دپارتمان فرعی میشه محسوبشون کرد.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نگاهی که یک متخصص وردپرس و یا جوملا به یک پروژه داره ( از شروع و انتخاب ماژول تا اتمام د درصدی یک پروژه ) کاملا با یک متخصص PHP متفاوت هست.
و تجارب اونا کاملا متخصص هست. افرادی هستند که شاید یک خط کد نویسی PHP بلد نباشند اما نمونه سایت هاشون داره تو ادارات دولتی کار میکنه.
بنابراین این دو دپارتمان مستقل کار خواهند کرد

----------


## cpuram

> نگاهی که یک متخصص وردپرس و یا جوملا به یک پروژه داره ( از شروع و انتخاب ماژول تا اتمام د درصدی یک پروژه ) کاملا با یک متخصص PHP متفاوت هست.
> و تجارب اونا کاملا متخصص هست. افرادی هستند که شاید یک خط کد نویسی PHP بلد نباشند اما نمونه سایت هاشون داره تو ادارات دولتی کار میکنه.
> بنابراین این دو دپارتمان مستقل کار خواهند کرد


پلاگین های وردپرس و جوملا فکر میکینم با php نوشته میشن و دیپارتمان فرعی شدن خیلی خوب میشه .اینطوری هر کدوم یک مدیر خواهد داشت و 2 تا مدیر زیر نظر مدیر دیپارتمان php باشن بهتره و همچنین اگه کسی که بلد نیست پلاگین بنویسه میتونه از php کارها کمک بگیره اون سایتهای ادارات دولتی که شما میفرمائید پیچیدگی ندارن در حد خبرگزاری هستن ولی یکم که کار سخت بشه گیر میکنن.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

1-جلسه های حضوری ایران نهاد برگزار میشه؟یا نه؟ :لبخند: 
2-اگه ایران نهاد تو شبکهای اجتماعی پویای داشته باشه بد نیست,میتونه کمک کنه :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> پلاگین های وردپرس و جوملا فکر میکینم با php نوشته میشن و دیپارتمان فرعی شدن خیلی خوب میشه .اینطوری هر کدوم یک مدیر خواهد داشت و 2 تا مدیر زیر نظر مدیر دیپارتمان php باشن بهتره و همچنین اگه کسی که بلد نیست پلاگین بنویسه میتونه از php کارها کمک بگیره اون سایتهای ادارات دولتی که شما میفرمائید پیچیدگی ندارن در حد خبرگزاری هستن ولی یکم که کار سخت بشه گیر میکنن.


شما عضو کدوم دپارتمان هستید ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> 1-جلسه های حضوری ایران نهاد برگزار میشه؟یا نه؟
> 2-اگه ایران نهاد تو شبکهای اجتماعی پویای داشته باشه بد نیست,میتونه کمک کنه


فعلا برنامه ای برای جلسه حضوری نیست ، یکم توانمون و تو کار بزاریم انشا الله دستوردی داشته باشیم تا دور هم جمع بشیم به شادی
مورد دوم و بیشتر توضیح بدید متوجه منظورتون نشدم

----------


## arash691

> نگاهی که یک متخصص وردپرس و یا جوملا به یک پروژه داره ( از شروع و انتخاب ماژول تا اتمام د درصدی یک پروژه ) کاملا با یک متخصص PHP متفاوت هست.
> و تجارب اونا کاملا متخصص هست. افرادی هستند که شاید یک خط کد نویسی PHP بلد نباشند اما نمونه سایت هاشون داره تو ادارات دولتی کار میکنه.
> بنابراین این دو دپارتمان مستقل کار خواهند کرد


از دید کلی که نگاه میکنم باهاتون مخالفم چرا نوشتن ماژول بهر حال با PHP صورت میگیره حالا میخواد wordpress باشه یا joomla , ... ولی وقتی جزئی تر به قضیه نگاه کنیم حق با شماست کلا" این افراد روش کارشون فرق داره کمتر دنبال نوشتن کد از ب بسم الله هستن . کارشون سرچ پلاگین و چپوندنش تو پروژه است ولی یه متخصص PHP از ابتدا تا انتهای کار خودشه و خودش

----------


## cpuram

> شما عضو کدوم دپارتمان هستید ؟


دپارتمان php چطور؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> دپارتمان php چطور؟


خیلی مطمئن در مورد گیر کردن افرادی که متخصص سیستم های مدیریت محتوا هستند صحبت کردین فکر کردم تخصصی رو جوملا یا ورد پرس کار میکنید.

----------


## alinwp

ببخشید رزومه من رسید تو ایمیل رزومم اون مواردی هم که آفا مهرداد گفتن کد پستی و مقطع تحصیلی رو فرستادم به دستتون رسیده یا خیر

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> ببخشید رزومه من رسید تو ایمیل رزومم اون مواردی هم که آفا مهرداد گفتن کد پستی و مقطع تحصیلی رو فرستادم به دستتون رسیده یا خیر


اگه به ایمیل d.php@i-nahad.ir ارسال کردید درسته

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> فعلا برنامه ای برای جلسه حضوری نیست ، یکم توانمون و تو کار بزاریم انشا الله دستوردی داشته باشیم تا دور هم جمع بشیم به شادی
> مورد دوم و بیشتر توضیح بدید متوجه منظورتون نشدم


تو ف ی س ب و ک و ....کارهایی هم میکنید؟

----------


## Mohammadsgh

اگر میشه سرتون خلوت شد نشست ها رو هم اگر میشه بزارید :لبخند:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> تو ف ی س ب و ک و ....کارهایی هم میکنید؟


بله صفحه ایران نهاد تو فیسبوک فک کنم نزدیک به 500 تا لایک داره یا 300 تا یادم نیست.
فیسبوک و آپارت و یوتیوب کانال هامون و ساختیم و درخواست همکاری دادیم که یکی از بدنه خود ایران نهاد مسئولیت اونجا و قبول کنه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> اگر میشه سرتون خلوت شد نشست ها رو هم اگر میشه بزارید


انشا الله
برادری اعضا تو کارهای ثابت بشه ( کاری که به نفع خودشونوه ) بعد انتظار داشته باشیم کیلومتر ها پاشند بیان برای نشست حضوری

----------


## cpuram

> خیلی مطمئن در مورد گیر کردن افرادی که متخصص سیستم های مدیریت محتوا هستند صحبت کردین فکر کردم تخصصی رو جوملا یا ورد پرس کار میکنید.


قبلا وردپرس کار میکردم .
شما چنتا سایت دولتی با وردپرس و جوملا نشون بدید که برنامش خفن باشه کدنویسشم از php چیزی ندونه به شرطی که از دیگران کمک نگیره.

----------


## shpegah

از کلیه اعضای محترم ایران نهاد دعوت میشود در پروژه سیستم برنامه ریزی ومدیریت ایران نهاد مشارکت داشته باشند
این پروژه آغاز گردیده ونحوه وجزئیات شروع کار از این آدرس قابل پیگیری است امیدوارم با مشارکت خود به هرنحو ممکن موجبات تسریع رشد نهاد را فراهم آورید
اگر تمایل دارید فقط روند پروژه را ببینید صرفا این بخش را دنبال کنید 
http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread....pid=101#pid101

----------


## qartalonline

اعضای محترم دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت لطفا تا تاریخ 30 شهریور رزومه خودتون را در قالب مشخص شده به ایمیل d.csc@i-nahad.ir ارسال نمایید.
روزمه باید دقیقا در قالب مشخص شده ارسال شود. نمونه رزومه رو از لینک زیر دانلود کنید.
http://www.i-nahad.ir/attach/sample.rar

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خوب 26 نفر از اعضایی که ثبت نام کردند تایید شدند و اعضا با پروفیل تایید شده  ما شد 174 عضو
26 تا درخواست دیگه هم مونده تو صف که یا عکس ندارند و یا مشکل اسم و فامیل دارند که درخواست دادیم بررسی کنند 

دپارتمان های دیگه ( جوملا ، ASP و بازاریابی !! هم انشا الله به زودی فعال میشه + دپارتمان مهم اندروید تا بتونه کنار دپارتمان PHP برنامه ها و ایده های ترکیبی وب سرویسی بنویسه )

----------


## arash691

اقای حسین زاده دیشب SMS رو دریافت کردم ولی هیچ کدوم از نام کاربری و رمز عبور برای ( سایت و انجمن ) کار نمیکنه

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> اقای حسین زاده دیشب SMS رو دریافت کردم ولی هیچ کدوم از نام کاربری و رمز عبور برای ( سایت و انجمن ) کار نمیکنه


تست شده  درسته دوست عزیز.
برای ریست پسورد تو سایت ایران نهاد ( i-nahad.ir ) از لینک http://www.i-nahad.ir/i-Forgot
تو تالار هم که یوزر شما Expert165 و کلمه عبور شماره موبایلتونه ( همین الان لاگین کردم تو تالار با یوزر و پسورد شما )

----------


## omidabedi

> خوب 26 نفر از اعضایی که ثبت نام کردند تایید شدند و اعضا با پروفیل تایید شده  ما شد 174 عضو
> 26 تا درخواست دیگه هم مونده تو صف که یا عکس ندارند و یا مشکل اسم و فامیل دارند که درخواست دادیم بررسی کنند 
> 
> دپارتمان های دیگه ( جوملا ، ASP و بازاریابی !! هم انشا الله به زودی فعال میشه + دپارتمان مهم اندروید تا بتونه کنار دپارتمان PHP برنامه ها و ایده های ترکیبی وب سرویسی بنویسه )


اگه صلاح میدونید دروپال هم اضاف کنید

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> اگه صلاح میدونید دروپال هم اضاف کنید


خوب درخواستی نداشتیم تا حالا . اما تو جوملا و وردپرس داشتیم. اگه بنویسه صفر عضو خیلی روی خوشی نداره

----------


## arash691

> تست شده  درسته دوست عزیز.
> برای ریست پسورد تو سایت ایران نهاد ( i-nahad.ir ) از لینک http://www.i-nahad.ir/i-Forgot
> تو تالار هم که یوزر شما Expert165 و کلمه عبور شماره موبایلتونه ( همین الان لاگین کردم تو تالار با یوزر و پسورد شما )


ممنون مشکل حل شد  :چشمک:

----------


## arash691

دانلود سوالات مسابقه مهارت سنجی دانشگاه شریف :

دوستان بنظرتون این تیپ سوالات برای بررسی سطح اعضای ایران نهاد بهتر نیست تا سوالات الگوریتمی ؟ 

http://blog.schallenge.ir/%D8%B3%D9%...8%D9%82%D9%87/

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> دانلود سوالات مسابقه مهارت سنجی دانشگاه شریف :
> 
> دوستان بنظرتون این تیپ سوالات برای بررسی سطح اعضای ایران نهاد بهتر نیست تا سوالات الگوریتمی ؟ 
> 
> http://blog.schallenge.ir/%D8%B3%D9%...8%D9%82%D9%87/


http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=19
قبلا این مورد در نظر گرفته شده. و در حال پیاده سازی هست.

----------


## MMSHFE

> دانلود سوالات مسابقه مهارت سنجی دانشگاه شریف :
> 
> دوستان بنظرتون این تیپ سوالات برای بررسی سطح اعضای ایران نهاد بهتر نیست تا سوالات الگوریتمی ؟ 
> 
> http://blog.schallenge.ir/%D8%B3%D9%...8%D9%82%D9%87/


فعلاً اکثر اعضا توی الگوریتم نویسی مشکل دارن تا توی خود زبان PHP و اول باید شناخت کاملی نسبت به توان برنامه نویسی اعضا پیدا کنیم و بعد که مطمئن شدیم دیگه توی تبدیل مسئله به الگوریتم و تجزیه و تحلیل منطقی سایت مشکلی ندارن، اونوقت میتونیم سؤالات اختصاصی PHP بدیم. حدود یک سوم کسانی که پکیج PHP رو تهیه کردن، زنگ میزنن و میگن دستورات رو کامل یاد گرفتیم ولی نمیدونیم خودمون چطوری یک سایت رو از صفر بسازیم و از کجا شروع کنیم یا برای فلان کار، چطور باید عمل کنیم و...

----------


## MMSHFE

مهلت ارسال رزومه دوستان دیروز تمام شد و من امروز تا همین الان داشتم رزومه ها رو بررسی و مرتب میکردم و این آمار بدست اومد: *لینک*
رزومه های صحیح: 30 مورد (28 نفر اعضای تأیید شده قبلی و 2 نفر اعضای جدید)
رزومه های مشکل دار: 6 مورد (5 نفر اعضای تأیید شده قبلی و 1 نفر عضو جدید)
با توجه به پایان مهلت مقرر، از مدیریت ایران نهاد تقاضا دارم بقیه اعضا از دپارتمان PHP حذف و به وضعیت تأیید نشده برگردن تا تکلیفمون مشخص بشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

کار دسته بندی و مرتب سازی سؤالات مسابقه تمام شده و به امید خدا اگه مشکل خاصی پیش نیاد، استارت اولین مسابقه رو فردا میزنیم (فقط دوستانی که رزومه تأیید شده دارن میتونن شرکت کنن)

----------


## arash691

> فعلاً اکثر اعضا توی الگوریتم نویسی مشکل دارن تا توی خود زبان PHP و اول باید شناخت کاملی نسبت به توان برنامه نویسی اعضا پیدا کنیم و بعد که مطمئن شدیم دیگه توی تبدیل مسئله به الگوریتم و تجزیه و تحلیل منطقی سایت مشکلی ندارن، اونوقت میتونیم سؤالات اختصاصی PHP بدیم. حدود یک سوم کسانی که پکیج PHP رو تهیه کردن، زنگ میزنن و میگن دستورات رو کامل یاد گرفتیم ولی نمیدونیم خودمون چطوری یک سایت رو از صفر بسازیم و از کجا شروع کنیم یا برای فلان کار، چطور باید عمل کنیم و...


اها اینطوری خوبه ... اقای شهرکی من رزومم گویا تو قالبی که گفته بودین تنظیم نشده میتونم دوباره ارسال کنم ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

کسانی که رزومه فرستادن ولی مشکل داره، حداکثر تا فردا شب وقت دارن مشکل رو برطرف کنن و بفرستن. رزومه شما دریافت و اصلاح شد.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز (اعضای دپارتمان PHP) لطفاً دیگه رزومه نفرستین چون مهلت تمام شده. اعضایی که غیرفعال شدن باید صبر کنن تا نهاد دوباره سیستم دریافت رزومه و تأیید شناسه های کاربری رو فعال کنه.

----------


## MMSHFE

پروفایل آقایان علی ترابی و علیرضا قدیمی هم که رزومه ارسال کرده بودن، تأیید شد و ورودشون رو به دپارتمان PHP خوش آمد میگم. تا قبل از ظهر مسابقه اول شروع میشه. آماده باشین. کسانی که تو لیست رزومه های دریافتی به رنگ سبز مشخص شدن، آماده باشن.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوستان عزیز، مسابقه شماره 001 شروع شد: *لینک*
هرگونه سؤال یا صحبتی درمورد مسابقه هست، توی تاپیکی که لینکش گذاشته شده مطرح کنید و از ارسال پست در این تاپیک خودداری کنید.

----------


## leaping

جناب شهرکی خوشحال میشم سوالی رو که در آزمون معرفی کردین من هم ببینم.
البته اگر بر خلاف قوانین نهاد نباشه

----------


## qartalonline

اعضای محترم توجه نمایید که ایمیل d.csc@i-nahad.ir فقط برای دریافت روزمه اعضای دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت هستش اعضای سایر دپارتمان ها رزومه ای به این ایمیل ارسال نکنند.
لطفا اعضای محترم دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت در ارسال روزمه خود کمی عجله کنند، فقط تا 30 شهریور فرصت باقیست.

----------


## MMSHFE

تا الان فقط دو نفر جواب صحیح رو ارسال کردن که Benchmarkهاشون تو *تاپیک مسابقه* قرار گرفته. بقیه هم فقط تا فردا شب فرصت دارن. لطفاً کسانی که رزومه نفرستادن، جواب ارسال نکنن چون بررسی نمیشه.

----------


## poriab

> مهلت ارسال رزومه دوستان دیروز تمام شد و من امروز تا همین الان داشتم رزومه ها رو بررسی و مرتب میکردم و این آمار بدست اومد: *لینک*
> رزومه های صحیح: 30 مورد (28 نفر اعضای تأیید شده قبلی و 2 نفر اعضای جدید)
> رزومه های مشکل دار: 6 مورد (5 نفر اعضای تأیید شده قبلی و 1 نفر عضو جدید)
> با توجه به پایان مهلت مقرر، از مدیریت ایران نهاد تقاضا دارم بقیه اعضا از دپارتمان PHP حذف و به وضعیت تأیید نشده برگردن تا تکلیفمون مشخص بشه.


سلام . من هم رزومه رو ارسال کردم(سر وقت) ولی نیستم در لیست

* ببخشید . سر وقت نبود ! اشتباه شد.

ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

رزومه شما آقای باقری نرسیده. به کجا ارسال کردین؟ باید به d.php@i-nahad.ir و در قالب مشخص شده میفرستادین.

----------


## MMSHFE

متأسفانه مشارکت دوستان اصلاً امیدوارکننده نیست. فقط هفت نفر از سی نفری که رزومه ارسال کردن، پاسخشون رو ارسال کردن که از بین اونها فقط 2 جواب صحیح بود و وارد فاز ارزیابی بهینگی الگوریتم شد.

----------


## MMSHFE

مسابقه اول تمام و نتایجش اعلام شد: *لینک*
مسابقه دوم فردا به امید خدا شروع میشه و مهلت انجامش تا پایان هفته درنظر گرفته شده (یعنی تا پایان روز جمعه). کمربندهاتون رو سفت ببندین.

----------


## MMSHFE

مسابقه شماره 2 دپارتمان PHP ایران نهاد هم طبق قرار قبلی، شروع شد: *لینک*

----------


## MMSHFE

> جناب شهرکی خوشحال میشم سوالی رو که در آزمون معرفی کردین من هم ببینم.
> البته اگر بر خلاف قوانین نهاد نباشه


متأسفانه امکان انتشار عمومی اون فعلاً مقدور نیست. درصورت تغییر سیاست کاری، سؤال رو ازطریق *وبلاگ ایران نهاد* در اختیار عموم میگذاریم.

----------


## poriab

> رزومه شما آقای باقری نرسیده. به کجا ارسال کردین؟ باید به d.php@i-nahad.ir و در قالب مشخص شده میفرستادین.


به ایمیل d.csc@i-nahad.ir ارسال کردم ! اینجا پرسیدم این آدرس رو به من دادن 
الان به آدرسی که شما گفتید ارسال کردم 

با تشکر

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> به ایمیل d.csc@i-nahad.ir ارسال کردم ! اینجا پرسیدم این آدرس رو به من دادن 
> الان به آدرسی که شما گفتید ارسال کردم 
> 
> با تشکر


سلام جناب باقری عزیز
ایمیلی که ارسال کردید برای مدیریت دپارتمان کد نویسی سمت کلاینت هست نه دپارتمان PHP

----------


## MMSHFE

سه روز دیگه فقط فرصت مونده برای حل مسابقه دوم و همچنان هیچ جوابی ارسال نشده. یعنی سؤال به این راحتی، اینقدر سخته از دید دوستان؟ اگه جایی از مسئله رو متوجه نمیشین (منظورم درک منطق سؤاله نه راهنمایی گرفتن برای جواب) بپرسین - البته توی تاپیک مربوطه در فاروم نهاد.

----------


## MMSHFE

با موافقت مدیریت ایران نهاد، یک هفته دیگه به کسانی که رزومه خودشون رو ارسال نکردن یا مشکل داشته، فرصت داده شد. اون دسته از اعضای محترم دپارتمان PHP که اسمشون تو این فهرست نیست (http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=29) تا پایان روز هفتم مهرماه (یعنی هفته اول مهر) فرصت دارن رزومه خودشون رو به d.php@i-nahad.ir ارسال کنن. کسانی که رزومه خودشون رو قبلاً در زمان پایان مهلت ارسال، فرستادن، دوباره ارسال کنن. ضمناً دقت کنید هیچ رزومه ای خارج از فرمت نمونه http://www.i-nahad.ir/attach/sample.rar مورد قبول واقع نمیشه. وجود عکس پرسنلی و اسکن شناسنامه و کارت ملی و پایان خدمت (ویژه آقایان) اجباریه.

----------


## Veteran

یک پیشنهادی که دارم اینکه این iforum رو به forum تغییر بدید! زیاد جالب نیست، چراکه حرف I رو دار دامنه اصلی I-nahad داربم! و دیگه نیاز نیست به ساب ها هم اضافه بشه!
حتی اگر خودتون هم بخوتید، متوجه نا مناسب بودنش میشید

iforum.i-nahad.ir
forum.i-nahad.ir

----------


## MMSHFE

من هم موافق این تغییر هستم چون با وبلاگ هم هماهنگ میشه (blog.i-nahad.ir)

----------


## Mohammadsgh

پکیج جاوا اسکریپ آقای جنتی نمیاد پس؟قرار بود پیش فروش شه؟ممنون میشم یه آگاهی بدید :لبخند:

----------


## MMSHFE

باید خود آقای جنتی یا آقای حسین زاده زمانش رو اعلام کنن ولی علی الحساب بد نیست امضاتون رو اصلاح کنید. آدرسها خیلی وقته عوض شدن  :چشمک:

----------


## Mohammadsgh

باشه عوض میکنم به خاطر اینکه بدونید از شما حمایت میکنم :لبخند: ولی نمیدونم چرا شما تازگیا پاسخ منو نمیدید؟ :متفکر:  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

چون قراره از بی نظمی سابق خارج بشیم. دقت کنید که من دیگه مدیر نهاد نیستم و درنتیجه فقط برای پشتیبانی درمورد مطالب آموزشی پکیجهایی که تهیه کردین و من تولیدکننده اونها بودم، در خدمتم. اونهم فقط در ساعات اداری یعنی از شنبه تا چهارشنبه ساعت 8-17 و پنجشنبه ساعت 8-13 و خارج از مباحث آموزش داده شده هم در حیطه وظایف پاسخگویی من نیست و میتونید همینجا تاپیک بزنید یا پیام خصوصی بگذارین و تا جایی که اطلاعاتم جوابگو باشه، در خدمتم. موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

فقط 3 روز دیگه فرصت برای ارسال رزومه باقی مونده. این فرصت هم بخاطر اثبات انعطاف پذیری نهاد درخصوص اعضایی هست که رزومه خودشون رو به موقع نفرستادن. لطفاً فرصت رو از دست ندین چون این دفعه شناسه کاربری تمام کسانی که رزومه خودشون رو در قالب صحیح ارسال نکنن، حذف میشه و مطابق قانون نهاد، تا 5 سال حق عضویت مجدد نخواهند داشت.

----------


## MMSHFE

مهلت مسابقه دوم ایران نهاد هم تمام شد و نتایج در تاپیک مربوطه قرار گرفت. *لینک*
اگه خدا بخواد مسابقه بعدی فردا شروع میشه.

----------


## qartalonline

اعضای محترم دپارتمان کدنویسی سمت کلاینت میتونند تا مهلت تعیین شده رزومه خودشون رو به آدرس d.csc@i-nahad.ir ارسال نمایید.
پس از ارسال رزومه آزمونهایی جهت تعیین سطح و سپس افزایش سطح و کیفیت کار اعضا در چندین مرحله برگزار خواهد شد. تقریبا در هر ماه یک آزمون برگزار میشه. که هفته اول منابعی معرفی یا راهنمایی هایی انجام میشه، هفته دوم آزمون برگزار میشه و نتیجه اعلام میشه، هفته سوم اشکالات رو بررسی و حل میکنم در نهایت در هفته چهارم مباحث آزمون جمع بندی میشه.
سیستم توزیع پروژه هم بین اعضایی که در مجموعه از 100 امتیاز 90 امتیاز رو در آزمونها کسب کنن شروع میشه.
آزمون اول هم از آبان ماه شروع میشه.
سایر موراد رو میتونید از طریق فروم اختصاصی ایران نهاد پیگیر باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

دو روز دیگه فقط فرصت مونده که رزومه ها رو ارسال کنید. این اعضای محترم دپارتمان PHP دقیقاً معلومه کجان؟ بعداً دوباره درخواست ندین که مهلت تمدید بشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

مسابقه سوم دپارتمان PHP شروع شد. امیدوارم مشارکت دوستان در این مسابقه بیشتر از مسابقات قبل باشه.  موضوع این مسابقه هم کمی جذابتر و در عین حال تاحدودی راحتتر از مسابقات  قبلی درنظر گرفته شده تا دوستان کم تجربه تر هم جرأت پیدا کنن و وارد میدان  مسابقه بشن. *لینک*

----------


## MMSHFE

مهلت ارسال رزومه تمام شد. رزومه 36 نفر از دوستان دریافت شده و بقیه اعضا غیرفعال میشن تا بعداً نهاد درمورد ادامه یا قطع همکاری با این دوستان تصمیم بگیره. ایران نهاد از اول گفته «نهاد حمایت از *فعالان* حوزه IT» و قرار نیست کسی رو که فعال نیست و نمیخواد تحرکی داشته باشه، به زور هول بدیم جلو. قراره هرکی میخواد فعالیت کنه و تو این مسیر، جدی جلو بره، نهاد مسیر حرکت درست و اصولی رو نشونش بده. موفق باشید.

----------


## mahdirabbani

خوب شاید یکی رزومه نداشته باشه!

----------


## Tarragon

والا بیش از 80% اعضا نداشتند اما نمونه قرار گرفت ادیت کردیم و فرستادیم.

----------


## MMSHFE

الان که دیگه مهلت ارسال رزومه تمام شده و از کسی قبول نمیشه ولی در کل، فکر میکنم منظورتون از رزومه بیشتر نمونه کار باشه. نمونه کار نداشتن مشکلی نیست ولی رزومه رو هرکسی میتونه داشته باشه و برای خودش تنظیم کنه (مشخصات فردی، مهارتها و...)

----------


## MMSHFE

مطابق معمول، چهارمین مسابقه ایران نهاد امروز شروع شد. این مسابقه  خیلی ساده تر از مسابقات قبلی درنظر گرفته شده تا همه اعضای دپارتمان PHP  بتونن توی مسابقه شرکت کنن. امیدوارم مشارکت اعضا ایندفعه ناامیدمون نکنه.
*آخرین مهلت ارسال پاسخ این سؤال: پایان روز جمعه 18 مهر 93* 
لینک تاپیک جهت دریافت سؤال: http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=47

----------


## desatir7316

خواستم شروع به خوندم کنم دیدم 65 صفحه شده
یکی هست شسته رفته توضیح بده این انجمن همایت از برنامه نویس ها به کجا رسید و ...

----------


## desatir7316

> خواستم شروع به خوندم کنم دیدم 65 صفحه شده
> یکی هست شسته رفته توضیح بده این انجمن همایت از برنامه نویس ها به کجا رسید و ...


دوستان.....

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست عزیز با مطالعه وبلاگ نهاد و یک نگاه اجمالی به سایت نهاد میتونید متوجه روند فعالیت بشین.

----------


## MMSHFE

پنجمین مسابقه ایران نهاد امروز شروع میشه. متأسفانه توی مسابقه قبلی  هیچ کسی پاسخ صحیح ارسال نکرد. امیدوارم این مسابقه شرکت کننده مناسبی  داشته باشه.
*آخرین مهلت ارسال پاسخ این سؤال: پایان روز جمعه 9 آبان 93* 

لینک تاپیک برای دریافت سؤال: http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=48

----------


## 2020s1371

> پنجمین مسابقه ایران نهاد امروز شروع میشه. متأسفانه توی مسابقه قبلی  هیچ کسی پاسخ صحیح ارسال نکرد. امیدوارم این مسابقه شرکت کننده مناسبی  داشته باشه.
> *آخرین مهلت ارسال پاسخ این سؤال: پایان روز جمعه 9 آبان 93* 
> 
> لینک تاپیک برای دریافت سؤال: http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=48


پوزش، شما نمی‌توانید در این زمان در انجمن ثبت نام کنید زیرا مدیر سایت ثبت نام را در سایت برای مدتی غیرفعال کرده است.



حالا که عضو نبودیم چ باید کرد؟؟
نمیشه سوالا رو همینجا ضمیمه کنید تا بتونیم دانلود کنیم ؟!

----------


## MMSHFE

خیر مسابقه مخصوص اعضای دپارتمان php ایران نهاده. اونهم نه همه اعضا بلکه فقط کسانی که رزومه ارسال کردن.

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
لطفا یه وضعیت اعلام کنید که نهاد به کجا رسیده؟
سپاس.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

با سلام خدمت همه اعضای محترم انشا الله به همین زودی یک وضعیت رسمی و نهایی از ایران نهاد خدمت همه بزرگواران اعلام خواهم کرد

----------


## farazsahebdel

سلام
کاش برا نهاد یک گروه تو وایبر بسازیم که همه در دسترس باشن و زودتر کار ها پیش بره جلو.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام
> کاش برا نهاد یک گروه تو وایبر بسازیم که همه در دسترس باشن و زودتر کار ها پیش بره جلو.


پیشنهاد خوبیه خودم هم تو فکرش بودم
شماره و اسم دوستان و داریم تو بانک
متاسفانه وایبر برای گروه فقط 100 نفر و اجازه میده اما ما 180 نفریم یعنی میشه دوتا گروه
باید اول شماره ها به همراه اسم و تو اکسل بریزم و بعد با یک برنامه import کنم و بعدش join کنم
چند روز طول میکشه اما انجامش میدم حتما

----------


## mirzajavad

حتما نباید وایبر باشه (به دلیل محدودیت)
این همه شبکه اجتماعی موبایلی

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> حتما نباید وایبر باشه (به دلیل محدودیت)
> این همه شبکه اجتماعی موبایلی


مثل ؟ لطفا بگید تا بررسی بشه

----------


## H:Shojaei

> پنجمین مسابقه ایران نهاد امروز شروع میشه. متأسفانه توی مسابقه قبلی  هیچ کسی پاسخ صحیح ارسال نکرد. امیدوارم این مسابقه شرکت کننده مناسبی  داشته باشه.
> *آخرین مهلت ارسال پاسخ این سؤال: پایان روز جمعه 9 آبان 93* 
> 
> لینک تاپیک برای دریافت سؤال: http://iforum.i-nahad.ir/showthread.php?tid=48


به نظر من این سوالات خیلی خسته کنندس و بازخورد خوبی نداره چون ازشون نتیجه گیری نمیشه کرد!! بهتر نیست تو همین زمینه بسته به محیط و شرایط سوالات کاربردی مطرح بشه؟؟!!
مثلا واسه بخش php ایجاد یه سیستم رجیستر لاکین امن هم کاربردی هم باعث شناخت بیشتر نسبت به اعضا میشه با این سوالا آدم یاد دانشگاه و acm و اینا میافته که معمولا همه از اینطور چیزا گریزونن...

----------


## H:Shojaei

> مثل ؟ لطفا بگید تا بررسی بشه


مثلا تلگرام...
https://telegram.org/
امکاناتشو واسه گروه که نمیدونم ولی مولتی پلتفرم هست (واسه همه osها داره) و کسی ام که مثل من اندروید نداره میتونه از نرم افزار pcش استفاده کنه...

----------


## mirzajavad

> مثل ؟ لطفا بگید تا بررسی بشه


واتس اَپ،لاین،بی تاک و...

----------


## MMSHFE

> به نظر من این سوالات خیلی خسته کنندس و بازخورد خوبی نداره چون ازشون نتیجه گیری نمیشه کرد!! بهتر نیست تو همین زمینه بسته به محیط و شرایط سوالات کاربردی مطرح بشه؟؟!!
> مثلا واسه بخش php ایجاد یه سیستم رجیستر لاکین امن هم کاربردی هم باعث شناخت بیشتر نسبت به اعضا میشه با این سوالا آدم یاد دانشگاه و acm و اینا میافته که معمولا همه از اینطور چیزا گریزونن...


هدف از این مسابقات ایجاد تنوع و جذابیت نیست. هدف افزایش قدرت تحلیل و تولید الگوریتم در اعضا هست. این مسابقات گرچه به ظاهر خشک میان ولی قدرت تحلیل افراد رو بالا میبرن. کسی که توی این مسائل بتونه راه حل مناسب و بهینه ارائه بده، در آینده وقتی اصول امنیتی رو بگیم خودش به راحتی میتونه توی سیستمی مثل رجیستر و لاگین امن، این موارد رو ترکیب کنه و یک سیستم مناسب بسازه ولی کسی که الگوریتم نویس خوبی نیست، مدام برای هر مسئله باید بهش بگیم این کار رو انجام بده و اون کار رو انجام نده. همه اون کسانی که از اینطور مسائل گریزان هستن، همون افرادی هستن که توی تحلیل مسائل و خلاقیت دارای مشکلات جدی هستن.

درهرصورت با توجه به مشارکت کم اعضا، تا اطلاع ثانوی مسابقات برگزار نمیشه تا وقتی که مدیریت ایران نهاد تصمیم بعدیشون رو اعلام کنن.

----------


## MMSHFE

> پیشنهاد خوبیه خودم هم تو فکرش بودم
> شماره و اسم دوستان و داریم تو بانک
> متاسفانه وایبر برای گروه فقط 100 نفر و اجازه میده اما ما 180 نفریم یعنی میشه دوتا گروه
> باید اول شماره ها به همراه اسم و تو اکسل بریزم و بعد با یک برنامه import کنم و بعدش join کنم
> چند روز طول میکشه اما انجامش میدم حتما


لاین تا 199 نفر رو توی یک گروه اجازه میده. اگه خواستی پیام خصوصی بده یا زنگ بزن یه اسکریپت PHP برات بنویسم که شماره ها رو توی آرایه میگذاری (اندیسها شماره ها و مقدارها اسامی هستن) و برات Contact با فرمت vcf. میسازه. بعد همونها رو توی گوشیت Import کن.

----------


## captain_hamid

نرم افزار Telegram خیلی بهتره و محدودیت تو تعداد نفرات نداره همچنین اینکه نسخه وب هم داره حتی.
https://telegram.org/
این نرم افزار خیلی حریم خصوصی رو خوب رعایت کرده مثلا اینکه میشه کاری کرد که افراد شماره همدیگرو نبینند.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> نرم افزار Telegram خیلی بهتره و محدودیت تو تعداد نفرات نداره همچنین اینکه نسخه وب هم داره حتی.
> https://telegram.org/
> این نرم افزار خیلی حریم خصوصی رو خوب رعایت کرده مثلا اینکه میشه کاری کرد که افراد شماره همدیگرو نبینند.


نرم افزار وایبر بهتره همه رو گوشی هامون نصب داریم. وایبر توی لینوکس نسخه دسکتاپ هم داره ویندوز رو خبر ندارم
البته whatsapp هم خوبه سرعتش بیشتره اما محدودیت زمانی یک ساله داره بعدش پولی میشه

----------


## MMSHFE

Telegram و Viber و Line نسخه PC و موبایل دارن (Line نسخه لینوکس نداره ولی با Wine میشه اجراش کرد)

----------


## majidghafari

دوستان بحثها خیلی خوبه و من هم با تشکیل این نهاد موافق هستم ومعتقدم که باعث سر و سامان گرفتن برنامه نویسا میشه
و البته بنظره من یک نهاد دولتی هم پشتیبانی کنه از همه لحاظ خیلی خوب میشه هم باعث میشه مردم اعتماد بیشتری داشته باشند و هم باعث قوت قلب برای اعضای نهاد است.

----------


## mortezajon

سلام میشه صفحه پروفایل از ایندکس گوگل خارج کنید 
لزومی نداره رزومه کاربر ها ایندکس بشه تو گوگل کمی حریم شخصی حفظ نمیشه :گریه:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

*آغاز فروش پکیج آموزش مقدماتی برنامه نویسی اندروید ایران نهاد
8 - Copy.jpg
برای خرید به آدرس :
http://epay.i-nahad.ir/
مراجعه کنید

*

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
نهاد به کجا رسید؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام
> نهاد به کجا رسید؟


سلام 
یه پکیج آموزشی تولید شده و پک آموزشی IOS و پک امنیت هم تو راهه
ثبت برند هم در حال اقدام هست چون کلمه ایران تو اسم برند هست مخالفت میکنند که هنوز پیگیر هستم.

انشا الله تا چند روز دیگه هم گروه وایبرایران نهاد راه میافته چون محدودیت وجود داره و خیلی از خانم ها هم هستند تو گروه و یا حتی آقایون که شاید نخوان عکس پروفایلشون عمومی بشه تو فکر این هستم که یه راه کاری ارائه کنم تا هم گروه و داشته باشیم هم ناراحتی ای پیش نیاد.

تاپیک نهاد هم به لطف آقای شهرکی و بدون اجازه از اعلان در آورده شد فکر کنم مالیت میخورد بهش.
در حال انتقال کلیه پست های این تاپیک به فاروم اصلی ایران نهاد هستم چون تک نفری اقدام میکنم یکم سخت شده کارم

برای مکان شرکت ایران نهاد هم بنده و اقای رنجبر در حال اجاره یک مکان هستیم.
یک سری دوره طراحی شده به لطف دوستان استارتاپی  که انشا الله بچه ها و بکشونیم تو میدان غیر مجازی.

یکی دو تا استارتاپ کوچیک هم انشا الله بعد از راه اندازی دفتر کار ایران نهاد استارت میخوره .
خلاصه یه نخ باریک مونده از ما اما هنوز هستیم در نرفتیم.
شما چه خبر حالا ؟ بقیه دوستان هم یه خبری بگیرند.

پکیج آموزشی اومده بخرید لطفا تا شاید هزینه های ثبت و پوشش بده.حمایت از جامعه آی تی به همین راحتی که به زبون میاد نیست.همت کنید

----------


## Tarragon

دوباره بین شما و آقای شهرکی تنشی بوجود اومده؟
چون ایشون در فروم نهاد هم آفلاین شدند.
مشکلی پیش اومده؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> دوباره بین شما و آقای شهرکی تنشی بوجود اومده؟
> چون ایشون در فروم نهاد هم آفلاین شدند.
> مشکلی پیش اومده؟


من نمیدونم مشکل احتمالی بنده با اقای شهرکی چه دخلی به این تاپیک داره ؟ و پیگیری شما چه دلیلی میتونه داشته باشه ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

لطفا از سرفصل های پک آموزش مقدماتی برنامه نویس اندروید ایران نهاد دیدن کنید.
http://epay.i-nahad.ir/box/8
بی شک یکی از کاملترین مجموعه های آموزشی ای که میتونید تو این حوزه بهش دسترسی داشته باشید اون هم با قیمت بسیار مناسب.
و ویژگی مثبت دیگه اون در دسترس بودن تولید کننده اون برای رفع سوالات احتمالی هست.
اگه برنامه نویس وب هستید حتما تو چند سال اخیر وسوسه شدید که گذری هم به برنامه نویسی اندروید داشته باشید.
چون دیگه نه وب کار میتونه بدون موبایل کار کنه و نه برعکسش.
بیشتر تقاضا ها رفته به تولید وب سایت هایی که در کنار خودشون یک برنامه کاربردی موبایل هم دارند.
پس این پکیج و به همه عزیزان پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------


## Tarragon

> من نمیدونم مشکل احتمالی بنده با اقای شهرکی چه دخلی به این تاپیک داره ؟ و پیگیری شما چه دلیلی میتونه داشته باشه ؟


ربطش تو اینه که وضعیت خودمون رو بعد 2 سال که یک دفعه مشکلاتی ایجاد می شه و بعدش دوباره حل میشه و الان دوباره می بینیم دوباره مشکلاتی بوجود اومده ، بدونیم.
پیگیری ما دلیلی جز این که خودمون رو متعلق به نماد می دونیم نداره اگر اینجوری فکر می کنید که برای ایجاد تنش مسائل نهاد رو پیگیری می کنیم پس باید عرض کنم بنده هرگز فکر نمی کردم عضویتم در نهادی که از اول شعارش ایجاد تغییر بود ولی الان می بینیم اینجوری باهامون برخورد می شه به اینجا ختم بشه...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> ربطش تو اینه که وضعیت خودمون رو بعد 2 سال که یک دفعه مشکلاتی ایجاد می شه و بعدش دوباره حل میشه و الان دوباره می بینیم دوباره مشکلاتی بوجود اومده ، بدونیم.
> پیگیری ما دلیلی جز این که خودمون رو متعلق به نماد می دونیم نداره اگر اینجوری فکر می کنید که برای ایجاد تنش مسائل نهاد رو پیگیری می کنیم پس باید عرض کنم بنده هرگز فکر نمی کردم عضویتم در نهادی که از اول شعارش ایجاد تغییر بود ولی الان می بینیم اینجوری باهامون برخورد می شه به اینجا ختم بشه...


برخورد من با شما بد نبوده دوست من.شما صحبت های غیر مرتبط کردید و من هم توضیح دادم که دلیلی نداره مسائل خارج از بحث کنم.پس یا بحث نکنید یا اینکه جنبه برخوردی خودتون و بالا ببرید.
نهاد هم داره پیش میره کم و کاستشم به هیچکسی پوشیده نیست.
در حد انگشت شما پیگیر هستند و انتظاری هم نمیشه داشت خیلی زود کارها پیش بره.
لطفا حاشیه نسازید
ممنون

----------


## Tarragon

قصد من ساخت حاشیه نبوده نیست و نخواهد بود.
صحبتم هم خیلی غیر مرتبط نبود.
مدیر دپارتمانی که عضوشم عوض شده بدون اطلاع رسانی در صورتی که قبلا کوچیک ترین خبر ها رو اطلاع رسانی می کردید بنظر شما حق ندارم که علت رو جویا بشم؟!

----------


## SlowCode

> قصد من ساخت حاشیه نبوده نیست و نخواهد بود.
> صحبتم هم خیلی غیر مرتبط نبود.
> مدیر دپارتمانی که عضوشم عوض شده بدون اطلاع رسانی در صورتی که قبلا کوچیک ترین خبر ها رو اطلاع رسانی می کردید بنظر شما حق ندارم که علت رو جویا بشم؟!


بیخیال امین! همه چیز مشخصه دیگه!!



> شما چه خبر حالا ؟ بقیه دوستان هم یه خبری بگیرند.


خبری بگیریم؟ بارها دیدم که اعلام کردین چرا اعضا کند شدن و نیستن و ...
بارها خواستم بیام حرف دلمو بزنم ولی گفتم شاید جو خراب بشه، چیزی نگرفتم.
واقعا نمیدونین چه اتفاقی افتاده؟ براتون عجیب نیست چرا اون آدمایی که قبلا اون همه پیگیر بودن! اون همه هزینه کردن اومدن توی نشست ها شرکت کردن! دیگه کلا نیستن؟!!
براتون عجیب نیست چرا خیلی ها رزومه خودشون رو نفرستادن؟
جدا تا حالا به اینا فکر کردین؟ نتیجه گیریتون چیه؟ چه اتفاقی افتاده که اکثر اون آدما رفتن؟؟؟
به نظر من مشکل نهاد چیزی نیست جز روش مدیریت شخص شما! لحن شما، افکار شما، طرز حرف زدن شما.
آقای حسین زاده من به عنوان یه دوست هیچ مشکلی با شما ندارم ولی به عنوان یک مدیر خیلی مشکل دارم.

حرف طولانیه، من هم قصد ندارم باعث ایجاد تشنج بشم، این ها رو گفتم تا در مورد دلیل ترک دوستان فکر کنین!
اون همه وقت و هزینه که از جیب بچه ها رفت جوابشو کی میده؟ جواب ندادین هیچ بارها و بارها متهم کردین، منت گذاشتین و تحقیر کردین کسانی رو که پیگیر نشدن و نهاد رو ول کردن.
این که میگم رفتار شما و بعضی حرفای شما زننده است و آدمو فراری میده نمونش همینه.
----------------
راستی تو صفحه فروش پکیج اندروید
عنوان 26 به اشتباه نوشته شده: تبدیل گفتار به صدا

----------


## engmmrj

ایده پیاده سازی دور زدن تحریم سایت google play به ذهن من رسیده بود اگه نهاد قدرتی داشت ما به جای p30download پیادش می کردیم :افسرده:  حیف شد !

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> بیخیال امین! همه چیز مشخصه دیگه!!
> 
> خبری بگیریم؟ بارها دیدم که اعلام کردین چرا اعضا کند شدن و نیستن و ...
> بارها خواستم بیام حرف دلمو بزنم ولی گفتم شاید جو خراب بشه، چیزی نگرفتم.
> واقعا نمیدونین چه اتفاقی افتاده؟ براتون عجیب نیست چرا اون آدمایی که قبلا اون همه پیگیر بودن! اون همه هزینه کردن اومدن توی نشست ها شرکت کردن! دیگه کلا نیستن؟!!
> براتون عجیب نیست چرا خیلی ها رزومه خودشون رو نفرستادن؟
> جدا تا حالا به اینا فکر کردین؟ نتیجه گیریتون چیه؟ چه اتفاقی افتاده که اکثر اون آدما رفتن؟؟؟
> به نظر من مشکل نهاد چیزی نیست جز روش مدیریت شخص شما! لحن شما، افکار شما، طرز حرف زدن شما.
> آقای حسین زاده من به عنوان یه دوست هیچ مشکلی با شما ندارم ولی به عنوان یک مدیر خیلی مشکل دارم.
> ...


من به شما حق میدم که ندونسته فکر کنید که بنده از اسم مدیریت خودم استفاده های سوء کردم و حتی کاری هم نکردم.
شما فقط اومدین نشست و از مسائل ریز و درشت هیچ اطلاعی ندارید و اگر هم داشتید بدون شک کاری نمیکردید چون حتی تو انجام ساده ترین کار ها هم هم شما هم خیلی از دوستان که مدعی هستند هیچ کمکی دریغ از یک خط کد نکردند.
اینجا جاش نیست که من حرف بزنمویکبار پیغام شما و تو نظرات وبلاگ خوندم اما جواب ندادم.
انشا الله گروه وایبر و برنامه ریزی میکنم تا اونجا پای صحبت همه دوستان باشم و جوابگو باشم.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> ایده پیاده سازی دور زدن تحریم سایت google play به ذهن من رسیده بود اگه نهاد قدرتی داشت ما به جای p30download پیادش می کردیم حیف شد !


صف اعضای موقت هر روز داره پر میشه و چند وقت درمیان به ثبت دائم میرسه.
هر چند روز درمیان چند تا عضو چدید داریم.
گروه های خالی ای داشتیم که الان خودشون یک تیم قوی شدند مثل اندروید و جوملا و غیره
من مهرداد به تنهایی دارم هنوزم تلاش میکنم.و شکی هم ندارم که نتیجه خواهم گرفت و فقط دیگه اشتباه نمیکنم که دست افرادی که حرفو عملشون یکی نیست و نگاه کنم.چه یه نیم قدمی چه یک قدم کامل ! هرچی هست و خودم میگیرم.بهتر ازینه که بهونه های مسخره دوستان باعث کندی کار من بشه.
یده شما خوبه.تیم هم اماده به کاره.بنده هیچ ایمیل ای مبنی بر دعوت همکاری شما نگرفتم.
یعنی شما درخواستی نداشتید که بگید جوابی نگرفتید !
موفق باشید

----------


## SlowCode

> شما فقط اومدین نشست و از مسائل ریز و درشت هیچ اطلاعی ندارید و اگر هم  داشتید بدون شک کاری نمیکردید چون حتی تو انجام ساده ترین کار ها هم هم شما  هم خیلی از دوستان که مدعی هستند هیچ کمکی دریغ از یک خط کد نکردند.


حیف اون همه وقت، حیف اون همه هزینه که پای ایده شما گذاشتم، حیف اون همه دکمه که تو این تاپیک و توی noitice فشار دادم.
من هیچوقت ادعایی نداشتم!
ظاهرا حافظتون خیلی ضعیفه!
چون شما یکبار ازم خواستین پایه یه پروژه رو با yii درست کنم، منم با اینکه سرم خیلی شلوغ بود اون چیزی رو که بهم گفته بودین(با اینکه مثل همیشه خیلی مبهم توضیح دادی) درست کردم(یعنی بیش از یه خط کد نوشتم) و براتون فرستادم(البته خودم میدونم چیز خیلی ساده ای بود).

بعد از این همه مدت این بود جواب ما!

شعار نهاد این بود که به فعالان حوزه it کمک کنه. نه اینکه پول جیبشونو+وقتشونو+اعصابشونو+ شخصیتشونو از بین ببره. نه اینکه بیگاری بکشه.
نهاد بیشتر از اینکه بهمون کمک کنه دست و پامونو میگیره.

آخرش هم یه جمله میگه، گردنت منت میزاره و شخصیتتو خراب میکنه.

منو از لیست اعضای نهاد حذف کنین، ما را به خیر شمارا به سلامت.

----------


## MMSHFE

بیخیال آقای نوری الان باز فکر میکنن شما رو هم من (مثل آقای صالحی) تحریک کردم که بیاین این حرفها رو بزنین.

----------


## arashasadi

ضمن خسته نباشید بابت همه تلاشها و اقداماتی که تا الان در نهاد صورت گرفته
بنده یه پیشنهاد دارم بابت مدیریت که اینهمه سو تفاهمات پیش نیاد به نظر شما آیا بهتر نبود این نهاد بصورت شورا مدیریت بشه و اعضا هیئت مدیره تصمیمات نهایی رو بگیره و فشار ها از دوش یک نفر برداشته بشه؟ و هرکس به اندازه خودش پاسخ گو باشه اینطوری هرکه بهتر کار کنه سمتش بالاتر میره و هرکی کم کاری کنه به مرور از هیئت مدیره حذف میشه تا افراد کاری و پیگیر جاشونو پر کنن.
بنده اول که این تاپیکو خوندم امیدوار شدم ولی حالا میبینم مشکلاتی هست که سد راهه و باید برداشته بشه چون ایطوری به هیچ نتیجه ای نمیرسم 
اینکه مدیریت فقط به دوش یک نفر به صورت انحصاری باشه هم ظلمه به اون میشه و هم کارها پیش نمیره
بنده فکر میکنم بهتره این جمعی که بوجود اومده 
اولا نزاریم از بین بره
 ثانیا چرا فکر میکنید نباید اهداف تجاری داشته باشین؟ اگه اهداف تجاری باشه و اعضا در این اهداف نفعی ببرن  مثل اکثر شرکتهای بزرگ که در دنیا اینجوری شروع کردن به جاهای خوبی خواهیم رسید
و ثالثا باز هم تاکیدم به کار گروهی هست بنظر شما بهتر نبود به جای این کارها یه شرکت سهامی ثبت میشد که اعضا سهامداران شرکت باشن تا ایطوری هم به کار ترغیب بشن و هم کار گروهی بهتر شکل بگیره به خاطر سودی که حاصل میشه و اینطوری نتایج بهتری بگیریم

البته من که خودم قاطی شما کردم هنوز عضویت تایید نشده و همین چند دقیقه قبل ثبت نام کردم شاید ......
ولی فکر کنم ایده های خوبی از این نهاد بیرون بیاد من که منتظرم ببینم آخرش به کجا میرسه.
راستی این نهادی که ازش صحبت میشه مسئولیت مستقیمش با کیه؟ شعارهای خوبی دارین ولی خوب مدیریت نکردین.میدونین چرا ؟ چون فکر میکنم البته مسئلیت اصلی فقط با یه نفر بوده و در کار گروهی مشکل دارین. حالا اون آقایی که به همه تشر میزنید(*$ M 3 H R D A D*) لطفا اگه ممکنه با لطافت هرچه تمام تر با دوستان برخورد کنین تا ناراحت نشن. البته اگه ممکنه

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> ضمن خسته نباشید بابت همه تلاشها و اقداماتی که تا الان در نهاد صورت گرفته
> بنده یه پیشنهاد دارم بابت مدیریت که اینهمه سو تفاهمات پیش نیاد به نظر شما آیا بهتر نبود این نهاد بصورت شورا مدیریت بشه و اعضا هیئت مدیره تصمیمات نهایی رو بگیره و فشار ها از دوش یک نفر برداشته بشه؟ و هرکس به اندازه خودش پاسخ گو باشه اینطوری هرکه بهتر کار کنه سمتش بالاتر میره و هرکی کم کاری کنه به مرور از هیئت مدیره حذف میشه تا افراد کاری و پیگیر جاشونو پر کنن.
> بنده اول که این تاپیکو خوندم امیدوار شدم ولی حالا میبینم مشکلاتی هست که سد راهه و باید برداشته بشه چون ایطوری به هیچ نتیجه ای نمیرسم 
> اینکه مدیریت فقط به دوش یک نفر به صورت انحصاری باشه هم ظلمه به اون میشه و هم کارها پیش نمیره
> بنده فکر میکنم بهتره این جمعی که بوجود اومده 
> اولا نزاریم از بین بره
>  ثانیا چرا فکر میکنید نباید اهداف تجاری داشته باشین؟ اگه اهداف تجاری باشه و اعضا در این اهداف نفعی ببرن  مثل اکثر شرکتهای بزرگ که در دنیا اینجوری شروع کردن به جاهای خوبی خواهیم رسید
> و ثالثا باز هم تاکیدم به کار گروهی هست بنظر شما بهتر نبود به جای این کارها یه شرکت سهامی ثبت میشد که اعضا سهامداران شرکت باشن تا ایطوری هم به کار ترغیب بشن و هم کار گروهی بهتر شکل بگیره به خاطر سودی که حاصل میشه و اینطوری نتایج بهتری بگیریم
> 
> ...


نهاد به تاریخ پیوست.احتمالا آیندگان بیان این نهادو راه بندازن. این کار از توان برنامه نویسای امروزی خارجه.
یه روز یه دفتر خاطرات باز میکنم به اسم نهاد نامه :قهقهه:

----------

